# POST 90 2 DOOR LACS



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ill start


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

omjn


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

uhb


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

bjkubn


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

kyb


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

jhyv


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

kun


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

jiy


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

kjyg


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

iuh


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

un


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ul;ij


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

lin


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ouh


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Under construction


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

blue


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

khbkh


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

li


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

kyhb


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

NICE PICS !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Mine...


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

mine reppin UCE C.C. Lima ,OH


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

FatAssComp's.......er SouthSideComp's shit


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

mine


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 07:41 PM
> *un*


 NICE 3 WHEEL !!


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

What color of red is that red lac on the first page?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Mine  





















Last edited by Fried Chicken Eater at May 12 2004, 02:45 AM


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 9 2004, 11:57 PM
> *Mine
> 
> 
> ...


 red Xs


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with my pics.....sometimes they post.........sometimes they don't. :dunno:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 10 2004, 12:03 AM
> *I don't know what the hell is wrong with my pics.....sometimes they post.........sometimes they don't. :dunno:*


 i believe Imagestation doesn't allow remote linking or whatever its called

just upload them here


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+May 9 2004, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (mrtravieso @ May 9 2004, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Fried Chicken Eater_@May 10 2004, 12:03 AM
> *I don't know what the hell is wrong with my pics.....sometimes they post.........sometimes they don't. :dunno:*


i believe Imagestation doesn't allow remote linking or whatever its called

just upload them here[/b][/quote]
I used imagestation before, but now its messed up.......how do you upload them here?


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks good Fried  classy 



Last edited by 604IMPALA at May 10 2004, 02:13 AM


----------



## kiwilac (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey guys ive gto a 79, can i bolt a 90 clip to it?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 08:45 PM
> *lin
> 
> 
> ...


 damn - put your ride on a trailer ONCE and someone's gotta take a pic and put it all over LIL!!!  

w/o trailer :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+May 10 2004, 11:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (84caddy @ May 10 2004, 11:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 08:45 PM
> *lin
> 
> 
> ...


damn - put your ride on a trailer ONCE and someone's gotta take a pic and put it all over LIL!!!  

w/o trailer :biggrin: 







[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: trailorqueen 













lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

..


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Apr 30 2004, 09:02 PM
> *Under construction*


 I almost bought that car. I shouldn't have waited too long. Damit!


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

my LAC "GREY GOOSE"


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

LOOKS NICE !!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Let me try reposting again. Here's my coupe  






























Last edited by Fried Chicken Eater at May 12 2004, 04:02 AM


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 12 2004, 03:59 AM
> *Let me try reposting again. Here's my coupe
> 
> 
> ...


 looks clean


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

here one for you


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@May 3 2004, 09:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damm this lac is clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@May 1 2004, 04:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that is custom how did he do that. I want more pics of that one and the vert.


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@May 12 2004, 10:15 PM
> *here one for you *


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+May 12 2004, 10:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ May 12 2004, 10:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ourstyle_@May 12 2004, 10:15 PM
> *here one for you *


[/b][/quote]


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+May 12 2004, 10:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ May 12 2004, 10:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+May 12 2004, 10:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ May 12 2004, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
not that one


----------



## 83frumthaI (Dec 2, 2003)

ANY MORE PICS ??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Some UCE Caddy's from out here and Oregon


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Gotta love this one


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

thought id post a vert 90d coupe

love dis one


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@May 14 2004, 10:58 PM
> *thought id post a vert 90d coupe
> 
> love dis one*


 :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn you mean I have to post all those again :angry: 
I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 14 2004, 10:47 PM
> *Some UCE Caddy's from out here and Oregon
> 
> 
> ...


 That one at the back is crazy.....is that the one that was in "best of cadillacs" in like the first couple pages?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

KEEP POSTING MORE COUPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW IS THERE ANY PINK ONES? JUST CURIOUS TO SEE.


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville+Jun 23 2004, 06:31 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (81'Coupe deville @ Jun 23 2004, 06:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Fried Chicken Eater_@May 14 2004, 10:47 PM
> *Some UCE Caddy's from out here and Oregon
> 
> 
> ...


That one at the back is crazy.....is that the one that was in "best of cadillacs" in like the first couple pages?[/b][/quote]
nope the one in the best of cadillacs was from SouthSide CC


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Jun 23 2004, 07:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Jun 23 2004, 07:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope the one in the best of cadillacs was from SouthSide CC [/b][/quote]
It wasn't a feature it was like a small pic (black with half vinal roof)In like the 1-4 page


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Before, when it came from Cali:









And after, at the Chicago LRM show June 2004:









Yes, it's the same one


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

King Brougham


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 3 2004, 12:59 PM
> * :biggrin:*


 Damn, thats fucking nice...any shots of the rocker panels?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 3 2004, 02:59 PM
> * :biggrin:*


 damn.... maybe i was wrong n thinkin of doing blak :0


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jul 3 2004, 01:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jul 3 2004, 01:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SinCity702_@Jul 3 2004, 12:59 PM
> *  :biggrin:*


Damn, thats fucking nice...any shots of the rocker panels?[/b][/quote]
here are some pics from street customs from a while back. that caddy used to be in Royals and is now in Japan


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Sixteen Switches (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Jul 3 2004, 02:15 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 That shit is clean..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jul 3 2004, 01:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jul 3 2004, 01:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SinCity702_@Jul 3 2004, 12:59 PM
> *  :biggrin:*


Damn, thats fucking nice...any shots of the rocker panels?[/b][/quote]
 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Jul 3 2004, 01:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Jul 3 2004, 01:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here are some pics from street customs from a while back. that caddy used to be in Royals and is now in Japan [/b][/quote]
so thats the same ride huh..........sweet..........I got that mag ..............pretty cool


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

any one ever seen a side mirror on a 84/85 with a round compass or something on the bottom of it directly under the mirror? found one, but can't figure out it's purpose and i can't see in the pics if any of these has one...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 4 2004, 02:54 AM
> *any one ever seen a side mirror on a 84/85 with a round compass or something on the bottom of it directly under the mirror? found one, but can't figure out it's purpose and i can't see in the pics if any of these has one...*


 u mean da ones u can buy at pep boyz? its lik a 1" circle mirror dat u stick on 2 the factory side mirrors???


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

no, this one is molded into the chrome mirror mount with as caddy symbol on it too. i wish i had a pic, but i can't find one on the net anywhere. it seems like a rare option. looks like a compass dial but i don't know where to look to find it's purpose. i told my guy i want it, just trying to get info on it. sittin on a 85 2 dr. with a gang of options, skirts ect.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 4 2004, 01:24 AM
> *no, this one is molded into the chrome mirror mount with as caddy symbol on it too. i wish i had a pic, but i can't find one on the net anywhere. it seems like a rare option. looks like a compass dial but i don't know where to look to find it's purpose. i told my guy i want it, just trying to get info on it. sittin on a 85 2 dr. with a gang of options, skirts ect.*


 man that is a temp gauge


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Jul 5 2004, 12:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fleetwoodcabron @ Jul 5 2004, 12:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--curbserver78_@Jul 4 2004, 01:24 AM
> *no, this one is molded into the chrome mirror mount with as caddy symbol on it too. i wish i had a pic, but i can't find one on the net anywhere. it seems like a rare option. looks like a compass dial but i don't know where to look to find it's purpose. i told my guy i want it, just trying to get info on it. sittin on a 85 2 dr. with a gang of options, skirts ect.*


man that is a temp gauge[/b][/quote]
ok thanx-


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Max-------UCE Lima Chapter


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I can hop too. I saw the post about the Lac in Lowrider with the plates CANUHOP. I thought the car was sold to someone overseas. Anyway, this is a cool topic.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 3 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Before, when it came from Cali:
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember that car sitting in a garage abandoned hahaha good job on it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my old one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

BUMP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

26s


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

You just killed this whole topic


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Jul 6 2004, 07:43 PM
> *You just killed this whole topic *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevymex (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g+May 12 2004, 10:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lbx2g @ May 12 2004, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--93-96BIGBODY_@May 1 2004, 04:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is custom how did he do that. I want more pics of that one and the vert.[/b][/quote]
alot of this= $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

just to get this= :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

90'd LeCab and Fleet Twins :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 5 2004, 10:19 PM
> *Max-------UCE Lima Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 man thats nice.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 11 2004, 04:05 PM
> *90'd LeCab and Fleet Twins :0 :0*


 that is a nice pair! anymore pics of them?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 11 2004, 06:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lone star @ Jul 11 2004, 06:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowriders2choppers_@Jul 5 2004, 10:19 PM
> *Max-------UCE  Lima Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


man thats nice. [/b][/quote]
it sure is.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Are all the LeCab's gone now? I haven't heard much about them lately. They used to be such a hot ass topic before.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jul 6 2004, 06:41 PM
> *26s
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 11 2004, 05:51 PM
> *Are all the LeCab's gone now? I haven't heard much about them lately. They used to be such a hot ass topic before.*


 :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

that green one would be tyte if he lost those gay ass 26's


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low+Jul 11 2004, 05:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (D-Low @ Jul 11 2004, 05:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sure is.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

My (project)coupe  I still need a couple more things to do  But then is going to be ON HIT :cheesy: Sd style comming @ cha :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Thats cool ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

sick :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jul 31 2004, 07:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch is CLEAN AS FUCK anymore pics??? what issue is that in???


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

i love this topic


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Fucking pimp


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Sides


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Good times caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i dont think i posted dis one yet...one of my fav.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2004, 07:47 PM
> *
> [snapback]2132191[/snapback]​*


WOW! I hate this guy :biggrin: Car is badd ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

One of my favorites


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 13 2004, 09:49 PM
> *One of my favorites
> [snapback]2132201[/snapback]​*


You may think I'm crazy for sayin this but I still miss that car


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2004, 07:52 PM
> *You may think I'm crazy for sayin this but I still miss that car
> [snapback]2132209[/snapback]​*


Id miss it too :tears: Was it your first lac?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 13 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Id miss it too :tears: Was it your first lac?
> [snapback]2132219[/snapback]​*


It was my 3rd but it was the 1st one I fully 90'd..... I drove it back in high school........... Damn I'm getting old :angry: 


The car was 90d for 2 years when that pic was taken in 99.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2004, 08:04 PM
> *I drove it back in high school........... Damn I'm getting old :angry:
> [snapback]2132241[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:

Damn, would of been nice to have a done up lac during high school


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SWEET TOPIC!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

[attachmentid=31844] what color is this car? ^^^^^^


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

A 2dr Lac isn`t a Lac unless it is TOPLESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Aug 14 2004, 03:15 PM
> *A 2dr Lac isn`t a Lac unless it is TOPLESS!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2134092[/snapback]​*


Go away :uh:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah whatever!!


----------



## Super Hater (May 18, 2002)

Unless its a real LeCabriolet its garbage


----------



## Super Hater (May 18, 2002)

Now thats some pimp ass gangsta shizzznit a real OG cabriolet


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Aug 14 2004, 03:56 PM
> *Unless its a real LeCabriolet its garbage
> [snapback]2134170[/snapback]​*


What do you have


----------



## Super Hater (May 18, 2002)

What I meant was that guy probably does not own a real LECAB probably cut the roof off something. I have a 90 4 dr cadi but my dream is to one day own a real cadi convertable


----------



## Super Hater (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 14 2004, 01:21 PM
> *[attachmentid=31844] what color is this car?  ^^^^^^
> [snapback]2133975[/snapback]​*



Orange???????


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Aug 14 2004, 06:07 PM
> *Orange???????
> [snapback]2134185[/snapback]​*


what kind of orange smart ass? :angry:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Aug 14 2004, 06:27 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2134429[/snapback]​*


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 14 2004, 07:28 PM
> *Nice :cheesy:
> [snapback]2134439[/snapback]​*




THE WASH CADDY


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Aug 14 2004, 09:31 PM
> *THE WASH CADDY
> [snapback]2134442[/snapback]​*


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Aug 14 2004, 07:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dat came out nice as hell!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 13 2004, 04:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad ass car and pic


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

So your saying Chico`s from M&M vert is garbage????


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 14 2004, 08:26 PM
> *thats a bad ass car and pic
> [snapback]2134647[/snapback]​*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Aug 14 2004, 10:12 PM
> *So your saying Chico`s from M&M  vert is garbage????
> [snapback]2134985[/snapback]​*



DING! DING!DING!  

EXPENSIVE..NOT GARBAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Chicos cadi is nice but they way they do the conversions im not sure if I care for the way they leave so much over hang above the windows, I guess its cool but for 18,000 dollars id rather go find a real og vert. I have a lead on a couple of them for less than 20k low miles and all. I guess it all comes down to no matter what you do unless you have a real H&E rag its just not the same


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Everyone will be seing it in its new form really soon gonna open some peoples eyes guarentee this will be a cover car or centerfold car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 02:28 AM
> *   Everyone will be seing it in its new form really soon gonna open some peoples eyes guarentee this will be a cover car or centerfold car
> [snapback]2135237[/snapback]​*


thats spankys aint it?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 15 2004, 02:31 AM
> *thats spankys aint it?
> [snapback]2135241[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 15 2004, 08:10 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Who painted this :0 Nice job


----------



## LIL_CARLITTO (Jun 20, 2004)

There's are some real nice lacs in here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Aug 15 2004, 06:38 PM
> *Who painted this :0 Nice job
> [snapback]2136454[/snapback]​*



durans quality painting and patterns by reuben bugs ochoa

i love that car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Buggs knows how to throw some sic ass patterns


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

SMILEY'S LAC FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 15 2004, 08:03 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ANYMORE PICS OF THIS LAC??


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jul 31 2004, 07:27 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 15 2004, 01:57 AM
> *DING! DING!DING!
> 
> EXPENSIVE..NOT GARBAGE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2135174[/snapback]​*


yesthink thats what he trying to say :angry:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 16 2004, 05:17 PM
> *
> [snapback]2139885[/snapback]​*


SMILEY'S LAC IS ONE OF THE BADDEST LAC'S AROUND, AND IT DRIVEN :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 16 2004, 06:22 PM
> *SMILEY'S LAC IS ONE OF THE BADDEST LAC'S AROUND, AND IT DRIVEN :0
> [snapback]2140095[/snapback]​*


thx homie thats how the (I) does it


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 16 2004, 05:17 PM
> *
> [snapback]2139885[/snapback]​*


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Aug 17 2004, 01:23 PM
> *
> [snapback]2142487[/snapback]​*


THATS HARD :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2004, 09:18 PM
> *thx homie thats how the (I) does it
> [snapback]2140404[/snapback]​*


Drove my rag over 3000 mile in one week........ Houston to Detroit and back  They way I look at it if you build to park it its just a waste!! I'll be rollin tha rag to Vegas next  
I'm glad to hear you roll that bad ass cadi Smiley.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

They are all real nice but NOTHING can compare to a LeCabriolet, that black 2dr is SICK as fuck though I liked that car ever since I saw it on New Years


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Drove my rag over 3000 mile in one week........ Houston to Detroit and back   They way I look at it if you build to park it its just a waste!! I'll be rollin tha rag to Vegas next
> I'm glad to hear you roll that bad ass cadi Smiley.................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2143470[/snapback]​*


i`ll be there


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Aug 17 2004, 03:23 PM
> *
> [snapback]2142487[/snapback]​*



who ended up buying this car?


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

stupid question , but i just bought an 83 brougham and have been trying to do my research to update it to the 90's style. from what i see though a 2 door 90-92 wasnt made( i think it was mid eighties that they stopped) how is everyone sporting 2 door moldings? do you just section together 4 door moldings or is there some one out there that sells them? thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

yes you need osme one to make them for you


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Drove my rag over 3000 mile in one week........ Houston to Detroit and back   They way I look at it if you build to park it its just a waste!! I'll be rollin tha rag to Vegas next
> I'm glad to hear you roll that bad ass cadi Smiley.................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2143470[/snapback]​*


 :0 all i gotta say is DAMN, keep doing the damn thing homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Aug 18 2004, 03:40 AM
> *
> [snapback]2144603[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Aug 18 2004, 12:45 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2144622[/snapback]​*







:0 DAM THATS ONE BAD RAG.....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 19 2004, 04:49 AM
> *:0 DAM THATS ONE BAD RAG.....
> [snapback]2148310[/snapback]​*


real clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 16 2004, 05:17 PM
> *
> [snapback]2139885[/snapback]​*


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Wat up deestad, Damn homie love this caddi's............. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Aug 20 2004, 08:58 AM
> *Wat up deestad, Damn homie love this caddi's.............  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2151979[/snapback]​*


what's up big homie,me to. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 16 2004, 07:15 AM
> *DAMN ANYMORE PICS OF THIS LAC??
> [snapback]2137908[/snapback]​*


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 16 2004, 07:15 AM
> *DAMN ANYMORE PICS OF THIS LAC??
> [snapback]2137908[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 20 2004, 06:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]2154265[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Aug 20 2004, 08:56 PM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]2154135[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that's hot!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:angry:   :biggrin:   :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CADILLAC + NARDI =


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

japenese cad1 :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 26 2004, 02:18 AM
> *japenese cad1 :0
> [snapback]2168283[/snapback]​*



cad2


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 26 2004, 02:18 AM
> *cad2
> [snapback]2168284[/snapback]​*



cad3


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2004, 10:41 PM
> *:angry:      :biggrin:      :biggrin:  :uh:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2167914[/snapback]​*


any other pics of this one?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shavedmax_@Aug 26 2004, 07:07 AM
> *any other pics of this one?
> [snapback]2168346[/snapback]​*


I need to look but heres a good one in the meantime.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

more....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

somebody from miami


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

this is a good topic. Not to jock, but smileys lac is off the hook. the other really clean one i like, although ive never seen in person, is the silver and green with the one eleven plaque in the mural on the trunk.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Another pic of mine before I started to repaint...


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

On frame machine..


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Not 90'd, but nice.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 27 2004, 07:38 PM
> *Not 90'd, but nice.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice man!!


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

what


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

pic 3


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

pic 4


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

pic 5


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

pic 6


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

pic 7


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

!!!!YES!!!! Love IT.

Is there a Black Brougham with (Beige or Gold) Top / Int / moldings 90 here?


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Do you have more pics of this car?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

that would be Jon's car


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 14 2004, 09:50 PM
> *damn dat came out nice as hell!!
> [snapback]2134471[/snapback]​*


thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

:0 yup thats mine well what it looked like last year, no updated pics of it yet


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice but why did he go with bigger tires? it looks nice regardless...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2004, 02:52 PM
> *nice but why did he go with bigger tires? it looks nice regardless...
> [snapback]2186141[/snapback]​*



who are you reffering to? me? they are baloon tires on there in that pic 185/75/14 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Aug 15 2004, 11:10 PM
> *SMILEY'S LAC FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2004, 01:07 AM
> *that would be Jon's car
> [snapback]2181788[/snapback]​*


Good choice in paint code with beige. I have some Q's for you Liv4Lacs.


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Remember Lrm mag PURPLE FANTASY 's 90'd Brougham with funtional rear side glass?


----------



## 85frumthaI (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Aug 29 2004, 07:26 PM
> *pic 4
> [snapback]2178903[/snapback]​*


ANYMORE PIC'S FROM THIS CONVERTIBLE ??


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i remember purple fantasy


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Sep 1 2004, 06:58 PM
> *who are you reffering to?    me? they are baloon tires on there in that pic 185/75/14  :uh:
> [snapback]2186706[/snapback]​*


i didnt say why not, i asked why? some people perfer the ride, i guess, i was just wondering why you chose to go with the bigger tires. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2004, 01:21 AM
> *i didnt say why not, i asked why? some people perfer the ride, i guess, i was just wondering why you chose to go with the bigger tires. :dunno:
> [snapback]2196333[/snapback]​*




the MAIN reason i put those on, was i only had 2 tires in stock of the size i wanted, 175/75/14, so i had to wait unitll i got another order in


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

damn too bad i dont have a 2dr fleet 90, oh wait a minute whats that in my driveway???!!!! :0


----------



## SO DAM LOW (Mar 3, 2004)

i think this car is nice for a miami car :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

JR FLEUNTES CADDY.THE GUY WHO PAINTED MY SHIT.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 5 2004, 10:16 PM
> *
> [snapback]2195877[/snapback]​*


Very nice smiley


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 5 2004, 09:16 PM
> *
> [snapback]2195877[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 9 2004, 03:21 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2203319[/snapback]​*












i love that car, so clean. anymore pics of it?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 9 2004, 02:21 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2203319[/snapback]​*


that was my favourite Lac from last year's supershow :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

that fuentes cadi is one of the cleanest caddis paint wise,love that car... :biggrin: 

euro clip or not.......


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

love dis lac


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 5 2004, 09:16 PM
> *
> [snapback]2195877[/snapback]​*


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

keep this top poppin, i need inspiration


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 19 2004, 03:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2229550[/snapback]​*


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN CADDY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 19 2004, 06:05 PM
> *THAT SHIT IS CLEAN CADDY FRON STREETLIFE  BLUE DONE BY DOC
> [snapback]2229840[/snapback]​*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

hope smiley doesn't mind me messin with pics of his lac.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 19 2004, 06:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT CAME OUT NICE HOMIE THX


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 19 2004, 04:13 PM
> *THAT SHIT CAME OUT NICE HOMIE THX
> [snapback]2229858[/snapback]​*


  glad you like it.


----------



## big jose (Dec 4, 2002)

repost


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 19 2004, 07:13 PM
> *THAT SHIT CAME OUT NICE HOMIE THX
> [snapback]2229858[/snapback]​*


Caddi looking nice as normal smiley


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big jose_@Sep 19 2004, 07:51 PM
> *repost
> [snapback]2229913[/snapback]​*


sweet caddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Sep 19 2004, 10:50 PM
> *Caddi looking nice as normal smiley
> [snapback]2230473[/snapback]​*


thx homie


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

you killin em,ive seen this on the street :thumbsup:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 22 2004, 01:51 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2238247[/snapback]​*


WOW


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Sep 21 2004, 02:29 PM
> *you killin em,ive seen this on the street :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2235084[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: MY OLD CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Sep 21 2004, 02:29 PM
> *you killin em,ive seen this on the street :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2235084[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2004, 09:15 AM
> *
> [snapback]2242696[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 5 2004, 02:44 PM
> *
> [snapback]2268852[/snapback]​*


Whens your shit gonna be done homie?I cant wait to see that Lac when its done.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Sep 21 2004, 02:29 PM
> *you killin em,ive seen this on the street :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2235084[/snapback]​*


Dose anyone have more pics of this car?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 5 2004, 01:46 PM
> *Whens your shit gonna be done homie?I cant wait to see that Lac when its done.
> [snapback]2268863[/snapback]​*


I'm hoping to have it presentable ie paint/lifted by new years


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 5 2004, 01:46 PM
> *Whens your shit gonna be done homie?I cant wait to see that Lac when its done.
> [snapback]2268863[/snapback]​*



anymore pics of this one, i had seen a really small picture of it before


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

>


[/quote]

[snapback]1946744[/snapback]​[/quote]
are those rifles behind the kids and next to the movies? are they loaded?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

my riffles are laying around the same way,by the way who won that game?


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Sep 21 2004, 02:29 PM
> *you killin em,ive seen this on the street :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2235084[/snapback]​*



any side pics of this car?? or the impala next to it?? I love the patterns


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Pics. of My Caddy


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Oct 25 2004, 02:51 PM
> *Pics. of My Caddy
> [snapback]2326796[/snapback]​*


THATS CLEAN


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Oct 25 2004, 02:51 PM
> *Pics. of My Caddy
> [snapback]2326796[/snapback]​*


That fucker is CLEAN!any of the inside?


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks! These are the only other pics. that I have. All of the woodgrain including the Nardi streering wheel is marbelized in candy purple. I will post more pics. as soon as I get around to taking some more.


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Oct 25 2004, 04:37 PM
> *Thanks! These are the only other pics. that I have. All of the woodgrain includind the Nardi streering wheel is marbelized. I will post more pics. as soon as I get around to taking some more.
> [snapback]2326975[/snapback]​*


Very nice Fleetwood, where in Cali are you from?


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you, SoCAL. South Orange County to be exact.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Clean ass ride homie. Where did you order the pillow seats? :dunno:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

They are O.G. pillow tops that came with the car. I just had them reupholstered.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Oct 25 2004, 03:37 PM
> *Thanks! These are the only other pics. that I have. All of the woodgrain including the Nardi streering wheel is marbelized in candy purple. I will post more pics. as soon as I get around to taking some more.
> [snapback]2326975[/snapback]​*


i wanna see pics of the wood grain and wheel, that car is fuckin nice.


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'll post the woodgrain pics in a about a week. I am currently storing the car at a friends house, and I'm due to pick it up next week.


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Anybody got some pillowtops for sale?I found some at the junkard a few weeks ago,but I went there today and they crushed the car that they were in.What a waste.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Oct 25 2004, 01:37 PM
> *Thanks! These are the only other pics. that I have. All of the woodgrain including the Nardi streering wheel is marbelized in candy purple. I will post more pics. as soon as I get around to taking some more.
> [snapback]2326975[/snapback]​*


Those pillows you got look mint. Very nice bro.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Oct 25 2004, 03:37 PM
> *Thanks! These are the only other pics. that I have. All of the woodgrain including the Nardi streering wheel is marbelized in candy purple. I will post more pics. as soon as I get around to taking some more.
> [snapback]2326975[/snapback]​*


Damn Homie,your lac is fuckin clean!


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

damn,a caddy would be nice one day :cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Oct 29 2004, 01:27 AM
> *damn,a caddy would be nice one day :cheesy:
> [snapback]2339544[/snapback]​*


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Oct 24 2004, 10:35 PM
> *any side pics of this car?? or the impala next to it?? I love the patterns
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

i kinda like that one stunna u dont?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Oct 30 2004, 02:34 PM
> *i kinda like that one stunna u dont?
> [snapback]2343725[/snapback]​*


I really like it :thumbsup: Except I think it would be cleaner if all the interior was white


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 30 2004, 07:51 PM
> *I really like it :thumbsup: Except I think it would be cleaner if all the interior was white
> [snapback]2344211[/snapback]​*



yeah i agree with ya 100%


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 30 2004, 07:51 PM
> *I really like it :thumbsup: Except I think it would be cleaner if all the interior was white
> [snapback]2344211[/snapback]​*


Its for sale,$6500.


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 31 2004, 12:48 AM
> *Its for sale,$6500.
> [snapback]2344694[/snapback]​*


6500 for that? in the same condition as the pics? 

that is nuts!! (in a good way for whoever gets it)


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Another one


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 19 2004, 06:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

what year car do the lower chrome rocker panels come off? i need the sides for my 90'd 84, i have the front and rear already.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Oct 29 2004, 01:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 10 2004, 12:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]2380641[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

UNDERTAKER THE BEST 2 DOOR CADDI OUT THERE ......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 11 2004, 03:50 PM
> *UNDERTAKER THE BEST 2 DOOR CADDI OUT THERE ......
> 
> [snapback]2385927[/snapback]​*


thx homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2004, 05:32 PM
> *thx homie
> [snapback]2386182[/snapback]​*


  too bad its not in Texas........... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2004, 04:41 PM
> * too bad its not in Texas........... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2386221[/snapback]​*


to bad yours ain`t out here but i heard your moving down here :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2004, 06:37 PM
> *to bad yours ain`t out here but i heard your moving down here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2386315[/snapback]​*


I want to but Id have a hard time keeping my ride out there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2004, 10:21 PM
> *I want to but Id have a hard time keeping my ride out there
> [snapback]2387246[/snapback]​*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2004, 04:32 PM
> *thx homie
> [snapback]2386182[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NEVER DROVE IT!!!


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 15 2004, 02:45 PM
> *NEVER DROVE IT!!!
> [snapback]2414115[/snapback]​*


 why??? :uh:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 15 2004, 01:47 PM
> *why??? :uh:
> [snapback]2414509[/snapback]​*


sentimental reasons!! pops bought it for me befoer he died. so I sold it like a fool!!!! never will sell a diego fool a car again!! they took that shit to hi-low and made it a circus car!!! :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 10 2004, 12:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]2380641[/snapback]​*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 10 2004, 12:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]2380641[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(HUEY HEFNER @ Nov 11 2004, 03:50 PM)
UNDERTAKER THE BEST 2 DOOR CADDI OUT THERE ......









> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2004, 03:32 PM
> *thx homie
> [snapback]2386182[/snapback]​*


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 8 2004, 06:23 PM
> *Another one
> 
> 
> ...



this i likes


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 16 2004, 09:04 AM
> *sentimental reasons!! pops bought it for me befoer he died. so I sold it like a fool!!!!  never will sell a diego fool a car again!! they took that shit to hi-low and made it a circus car!!!   :angry:
> [snapback]2417387[/snapback]​*


Shouldn't have sold it in the first place. Is this the reason why your sig used to say "why do San Diego lowriders suck?".


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 15 2004, 12:45 PM
> *NEVER DROVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Nov 18 2004, 10:48 PM
> *this i likes
> [snapback]2426811[/snapback]​*


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Clean Lac!! I saw that ride at the Bakersfield--Nationals a while back....


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

That pic was takin almost 6 years ago :0


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

Is It In the same condition???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Aug 16 2004, 05:17 PM
> *
> [snapback]2139885[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

UNDERTAKER


----------



## Regalized (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 27 2004, 05:04 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2453032[/snapback]​*


dam richness you even have a vert?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regalized_@Nov 30 2004, 10:51 AM
> *dam richness you even have a vert?
> [snapback]2461296[/snapback]​*


not mine it is liv4lacs drop . it was when he came to visit.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I get around :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2004, 12:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2004, 11:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm envy you :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 30 2004, 10:51 AM
> *UNDERTAKER
> [snapback]2461123[/snapback]​*


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Best topic on lil :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2004, 09:47 AM
> *
> [snapback]2467943[/snapback]​*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 9 2004, 12:28 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2489826[/snapback]​*


Seen that like three times in the topic!!!! Stop reposting dilweed!


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

This is my cadi, just plain and simple until i start the redo process...

[attachmentid=74743]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FtwKandyMan_@Dec 15 2004, 07:49 AM
> *This is my cadi, just plain and simple until i start the redo process...
> 
> [attachmentid=74743]
> [snapback]2508720[/snapback]​*


Where in Texas is this car? Ive never seen it :cheesy:


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2004, 11:23 AM
> *Where in Texas is this car? Ive never seen it :cheesy:
> [snapback]2509139[/snapback]​*


it's in Fort Worth. Can you respond to my PM???


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Dec 17 2004, 12:35 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2515382[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

TTT 

haven't been on the site in a while...


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

YES.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

new shirts for all you cadi guys....

if you like what you see, order here...
http://www.artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tec...parelFrame.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

you got ane real pics of the shirts?


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

if cardomain lets it happen, here's my future project, just a 90's clip, no sides


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FtwKandyMan_@Dec 15 2004, 05:49 AM
> *This is my cadi, just plain and simple until i start the redo process...
> 
> [attachmentid=74743]
> [snapback]2508720[/snapback]​*


dam lac looks good I can not belive I have not seen it in Fort Worth. I would love to check it out I am about to update my 84.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 one of my favorite caddys,the homie smileys,,,,,,,


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

smileys has not always had a moon has it? i can't recall.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 3 2005, 10:59 PM
> *:0 one of my favorite caddys,the homie smileys,,,,,,,
> [snapback]2568523[/snapback]​*


thx rich


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 4 2005, 01:22 AM
> *thx rich
> [snapback]2568599[/snapback]​*


Badass Caddy you have there man...much props


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jan 3 2005, 11:53 PM
> *Badass Caddy you have there man...much props
> [snapback]2568697[/snapback]​*


thx homie


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

smiley's lac is clean but its yall are like a radio station with the same song I keep going to this page thinking Im going to see a different lac and its the same old car posted over and over can we see something new

oh yea Undertaker :worship:


Yo....liv4lacs can we see some different pics of your car are what? I know you have more than that pic on the other page


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 4 2005, 04:30 PM
> *smiley's lac is clean but its yall are like a radio station with the same song I keep going to this page thinking Im going to see a different lac and its the same old car posted over and over can we see something new
> 
> oh yea Undertaker :worship:
> ...


hey, do you have any more pic of the lacs in your avy??  :biggrin:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

yep there mine but I dont think there in good enough condition to put in this topic


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

theyre 90'd lacs


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

yep both of them


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 4 2005, 04:14 PM
> *yep there mine but I dont think there in good enough condition to put in this topic
> [snapback]2570979[/snapback]​*


post them homie, i think your lacs are FRESH, both of them. your reppin both sides highriders, and lowriders... let em see what u got


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

nah not really I have tis tho


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

I was still working on the car on this day(waxing the chrome and kandy painting the radiator)......................but here it the motor


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

dam that sit is too big


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

thats better :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn u got some tite lacs homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 7 2005, 12:19 PM
> *nah not really I have tis tho
> [snapback]2581369[/snapback]​*


Isn`t that car sold??


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

yep a dude from cali bought it yesterday my homie only sold it for 9 G's tho
they kept asking me.... come on....come on the guy want to see your car well buy yours too 
I was like for how much he said hmmm....... will you take 3500 
I was like WTF hell naw so I didnt never go 
plus I know his ass maybe told them somthing different
Because I know how he is


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jan 8 2005, 09:03 AM
> *
> [snapback]2584145[/snapback]​*


That kinda looks like the color of my front clip :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

I have this one on my dash board... :biggrin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 8 2005, 06:31 AM
> *yep a dude from cali bought it yesterday my homie only sold it for 9 G's tho
> they kept asking me.... come on....come on the guy want to see your car well buy yours too
> I was like for how much he said hmmm....... will you take 3500
> ...


You mean $8300.00 Damn car looks nice, but a lot of things were Rigged!!! But now that it is in Cali it will be Redone Right :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

62 belairs pics


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Jan 9 2005, 09:31 PM
> *You mean $8300.00    Damn car looks nice, but a lot of things were Rigged!!! But now that it is in Cali it will be Redone Right :0  :0
> [snapback]2587938[/snapback]​*


Regged!! well the car was done already but he always had me to do this and that but I didnt do no big stuff because he didnt want to come off no bread.....
Dam why your talking about the South...... Because yall got this car from them.....Everybody in the South dont do there work the way they do so stop saying "But now that it is in Cali it will be Redone Right" :nono:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

cant wait to get mine home!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I heard that car was 1/2 assed too but someone still paid alot of money for it. Seems like everyone is afraid to do their own cars now days they buy cars like this that are already clean or done then spend 30,000 or more to redo them... Why not buy your own car and do it from scratch instead of wasting money?


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2005, 06:47 PM
> *I heard that car was 1/2 assed too but someone still paid alot of money for it. Seems like everyone is afraid to do their own cars now days they buy cars like this that are already clean or done then spend 30,000 or more to redo them... Why not buy your own car and do it from scratch instead of wasting money?
> [snapback]2598622[/snapback]​*


Well I would do my own car from scratch too....it would be cheaper and it will be the way I want it not like what someone else did thats just me but everyone is not like me are you if they was no one would ever sell anything................Oh yea

Ok well next time say he 1/2 assed the car dont put it as Texas 1/2 assed it 
and then saying "well since its in Cali its going to be done Right" ....................
but any way we want to see some 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
like the topic says so back to the pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 12 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Ok well next time say he 1/2 assed the car dont put it as Texas 1/2 assed it
> and then saying "well since its in Cali its going to be done Right" ....................
> but any way we want to see some 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
> ...


he is right


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

not this again


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I didnt say Texas 1/2 assed it or anyone Im just saying what I heard form someone in TX who knows cadis and saw the car in person. Shit theres ALOT of 1/2 assed cadis out here too trust me. Updated ones missing side moldings or missing the back bumper etc etc. BUt this redish one had the moldings but the chromes on top were too short and you coud tell where they seemed the moldings together the seats looked like they needed redone. I mean dont get me wrong all minor stuff I think it looked ok overall and if it sold for 8300 thats cheap as fuck


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Isn't that Cadillac from or used to be in Boulevard Ace C.C.


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2005, 06:47 PM
> *I heard that car was 1/2 assed too but someone still paid alot of money for it. Seems like everyone is afraid to do their own cars now days they buy cars like this that are already clean or done then spend 30,000 or more to redo them... Why not buy your own car and do it from scratch instead of wasting money?
> [snapback]2598622[/snapback]​*


Final Fantasy?!? Yeah Right more like FINAL NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Jan 12 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Final Fantasy?!?  Yeah Right more like FINAL NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2599731[/snapback]​*



Well regardless if it was nice or not you paid ALOT for it. All that money you dumped into that car you could have bought a stock 85 2dr brougham and a 92 5.7 and saved alot of money since all u did was chop it get a new frame new paint new interior. I just don't understand why.................


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

I bought this caddy for $500 bucks canadian; not a clear pic though.


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2005, 09:20 PM
> *I didnt say Texas 1/2 assed it or anyone Im just saying what I heard form someone in TX who knows cadis and saw the car in person. Shit theres ALOT of 1/2 assed cadis out here too trust me. Updated ones missing side moldings or missing the back bumper etc etc. BUt this redish one had the moldings but the chromes on top were too short and you coud tell where they seemed the moldings together the seats looked like they needed redone. I mean dont get me wrong all minor stuff I think it looked ok overall and if it sold for 8300 thats cheap as fuck
> [snapback]2599406[/snapback]​*


Yea that was cheap......but I dont know why he just didn't want the car anymore
they said that is was going to be in Truucha is that true? I want to see that mutherfucker hopping because his ass never hit the switches while he owned it..


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> Well regardless if it was nice or not you paid ALOT for it. All that money you dumped into that car you could have bought a stock 85 2dr brougham and a 92 5.7 and saved alot of money since all u did was chop it get a new frame new paint new interior. I just don't understand why.................


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 13 2005, 08:09 AM
> *Yea that was cheap......but I dont know why he just didn't want the car anymore
> they said that is was going to be in Truucha is that true? I want to see that mutherfucker hopping because his ass never hit the switches while he owned it..
> [snapback]2600627[/snapback]​*


Yep, It will be in Trucha......He bought that car To Clown in it........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Jan 13 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I did it like that cause I CAN!! Some people just don`t understand :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2601263[/snapback]​*



Remember this saying homie "The Game Don't Last Forever" I know ALOT of people who have ALOT of money but throwing it away isnt gonna get anyone anywhere. With all the money you have you should have been patient I told you awhile back I would find you a LeCab and Ive found 3 or 4 since then. My homie has one for 23k right now on a fully wrapped frame. The one and only problem your cadi will probably have is its not a real LeCAb aside from t hat im sure it will be nice but at what cost? I don't have money like you do and I never will but I am EVERYWHERE on the net and have 50 people looking out for me for real lecab's as a matter of fact my homie told me theres one in Oklahoma in an old white mans garage. HMMMM maybe I should follow up on it :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Look at these doors :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:0..where the rack ???? dammmm thats fukn hacked....  ..is that car gonna have a top or leave the back deck and put some jbl 6x9s ....must be a removable top...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Remember this saying homie "The Game Don't Last Forever" I know ALOT of people who have ALOT of money but throwing it away isnt gonna get anyone anywhere. With all the money you have you should have been patient I told you awhile back I would find you a LeCab and Ive found 3 or 4 since then. My homie has one for 23k right now on a fully wrapped frame. The one and only problem your cadi will probably have is its not a real LeCAb aside from t hat im sure it will be nice but at what cost? I don't have money like you do and I never will but I am EVERYWHERE on the net and have 50 people looking out for me for real lecab's as a matter of fact my homie told me theres one in Oklahoma in an old white mans garage. HMMMM maybe I should follow up on it  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2602067[/snapback]​*


OR LIKE THIS :0


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 13 2005, 10:29 PM
> *OR LIKE THIS :0
> [snapback]2603444[/snapback]​*


EVEN IF CHICOS LAC IS NOT AN OG RAG IT'S STILL CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah if you read what I wrote I said it will probably be nice but 18,000 for some flat metal and a 10 minute sawzall job? I just cant see it. Chicos car looks nice but Ive seen 4 door impalas turned into rags that looked ok on the outside. But can you honestly tell me that the mickey mouse they do for 18k is justified? That looks like it was done in a backyard.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Yeah if you read what I wrote I said it will probably be nice but 18,000 for some flat metal and a 10 minute sawzall job? I just cant see it. Chicos car looks nice but Ive seen 4 door impalas turned into rags that looked ok on the outside. But can you honestly tell me that the mickey mouse they do for 18k is justified? That looks like it was done in a backyard.
> [snapback]2603521[/snapback]​*


CHICO'S LOOKS LIKE IT WAS DONE IN A BACK YARD? I SEE CHICO ROLLING HIS CADI AROUND HERE IN LA PUENTE AND TO ME IT LOOKS CLEAN NOW THAT BLACK ONE LOOKS LIKE A BACK YARD BOOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Ive never seen chicos without the interior so who knows. I didnt say anything about Chico's because I have not seen it without the interior. This car was done at the same place as Chico's


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

FOR REALS THE SAME PLACE WELL THE INTERIOR LOOKS JUST LIKE HIS LAST ONE.SO IF SOMEONE WAS TO BUY YOUR HOMIES VERT FOR $23K HOW MUCH MORE DO YOU THINK YOU WOULD HAVE TO COME UP WITH TO MAKE IT 90 OUT PAINT, INTERIOR,MOLDINGS,JUST LIKE CHICO'S


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Umm its got brand new paint. 90's kits out here go for about 800-1000 new top and interior 2000. Then a motor and tranny. I think DONE lifted 90'd new top and interior on a fully wrapped frame about 30k I think chico's is stock if im not mistaken.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

YEAH HIS IS STOCK BUT YOU NO HE PROABLY DIDNT PAY MUCH FOR THE CAR THEN JAVIAR AKA MEXICO HOOKS HIM UP WITH PAINT, MOLDINGS,
FRONT CLIP THE CHROME THEY GOT HOOK UPS SO THE MOST HE PAID WAS TO PROABLY TO MAKE IT INTO A RAG CAUSE WHEN JAVIAR WAS DOING MY 64 RAG HE DID MY ENGINE, UNDERCARRIGE,CONVERTIBLE RACK CHROME FOR A REAL GOOD PRICE CAUSE HE HAD A HOOK UP REMEMBER CHICOS LS MONTE CARLO MY RAG WAS THERE BEFORE HIS AND JAVIAR MADE SURE IT WAS OUT OF THE SHOP FAST HE GOT THE MONTE OUT BEFORE MINE WAS DONE CAUSE I THINK JAVIAR TOLD ME IT WAS SOLD TO THE JAPS.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah Chicos purple one was what inspired me to want to get one. He has had alot of nice cars his 64 is nice but his monte was really fucking nice probably the nicest monte ever built


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Remember this saying homie "The Game Don't Last Forever" I know ALOT of people who have ALOT of money but throwing it away isnt gonna get anyone anywhere. With all the money you have you should have been patient I told you awhile back I would find you a LeCab and Ive found 3 or 4 since then. My homie has one for 23k right now on a fully wrapped frame. The one and only problem your cadi will probably have is its not a real LeCAb aside from t hat im sure it will be nice but at what cost? I don't have money like you do and I never will but I am EVERYWHERE on the net and have 50 people looking out for me for real lecab's as a matter of fact my homie told me theres one in Oklahoma in an old white mans garage. HMMMM maybe I should follow up on it  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2602067[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe you should let me buy it so i can come out with undertaker #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Its all yours homie its already black on a fully wrapped frame at least it would be in good hands and get done right


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2005, 11:27 PM
> *
> [snapback]2603635[/snapback]​*




I WISH I HAD THE MONEY FOR THAT CAR 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

defenitely the hottest monte ever!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

back to the topic.
cruisin' cad


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin: 

THESE ARE 2 BADD ASS CADI'S 
( SMILEY'S UNDERTAKER , & LIV4LACS LE CAB )

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2005, 11:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THESE ARE 2 BADD ASS CADI'S
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2005, 10:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2611550[/snapback]​*



SHIT YOU KNOW WE GOTTA LUV A REAL LE CAB :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 17 2005, 01:26 AM
> *SHIT YOU KNOW WE GOTTA LUV A REAL LE CAB    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2611706[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

dam I had to do a search to find this topic I like these two :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Feb 8 2005, 08:32 AM
> *dam I had to do a search to find this topic I like these two :biggrin:
> [snapback]2695806[/snapback]​*


thx homie


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight rides!!!!!


----------



## SIDESHOW (Feb 7, 2005)

I have not seen one caddy from Oklahoma, so heres a personal, and yes its clean.


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW_@Feb 24 2005, 02:24 AM
> *I have not seen one caddy from Oklahoma, so heres a personal, and yes its clean.
> [snapback]2769503[/snapback]​*


looks good but the pic is to big


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

who owns that caddy from oklahoma up there?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

damn they look good :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* T T T !* 


I need some inspiration... just got my new 83 coupe running... :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2004, 05:44 PM
> *Drove my rag over 3000 mile in one week........ Houston to Detroit and back   They way I look at it if you build to park it its just a waste!! I'll be rollin tha rag to Vegas next
> I'm glad to hear you roll that bad ass cadi Smiley.................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2143470[/snapback]​*


ANYBODY KNOW WHEN LIV4LACS WEBSITE IS COMMNG


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8lowriding_@Feb 24 2005, 01:02 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2771315[/snapback]​*


SWEET CUZ :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

* t t t * :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 23 2004, 05:01 PM
> *
> [snapback]1965819[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 10 2004, 11:38 AM
> *damn - put your ride on a trailer ONCE and someone's gotta take a pic and put it all over LIL!!!
> 
> w/o trailer :biggrin:
> ...


Hmmm...I wonder who took that picture? 

What's up Joe?!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 31 2005, 11:40 PM
> *Hmmm...I wonder who took that picture?
> 
> What's up Joe?!
> [snapback]2937173[/snapback]​*


whatsup Tyrone! How you been bro? 

lol - you saw the car 1/2 off the trailer huh???

We're supposed to all be rollin out to Chitown for the Maj/Ind picnic end of July...with extra straps on the trailer this time for sure


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

"Sugardaddy"


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 3 2005, 10:20 AM
> *"Sugardaddy"
> [snapback]2947206[/snapback]​*


any pics of the mural


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 3 2005, 11:39 AM
> *whatsup Tyrone! How you been bro?
> 
> lol - you saw the car 1/2 off the trailer huh???
> ...


 :roflmao: Yeah...be sure to have it down tight. man, that was scary.

You'll be happy to know I've learned how to read a map now!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 3 2005, 09:39 AM
> *whatsup Tyrone! How you been bro?
> 
> lol - you saw the car 1/2 off the trailer huh???
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't wait till mine gets here its a prodject but it will look bad ass when I am done with it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for homie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2005, 10:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THESE ARE 2 BADD ASS CADI'S
> ...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

heres my boys caddy before the undercarige


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

soon, soon.....


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

BRINGING THIS BACK


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

ANY PIC'S OF A 44" MOON ROOF ON A 2DR FLEETWOOD ??


----------



## Lil Comp (Jan 11, 2004)

UCE INDY


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

i heard hes makin this a vert :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

heres mine not as clean as yalls but im a baller on a buget got the grill and fifth just need to repaint the car gimmie 2 weeks


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

i need some side moldings 4 my car any 1 have any or know any 1 that does and r u guys shorting the rear end and if so how much :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 10 2005, 09:45 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3392869[/snapback]​*


nice ride sugardaddy. love the color combo...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedman_@Jul 12 2005, 08:09 PM
> *i need some side moldings 4 my car any 1 have any or know any 1 that does and r u guys shorting the rear end and if so how much  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3403829[/snapback]​*


shortning the rear end, on a 95 and newer maybe, i didn't on my 84 updated. i have 13x7's rev. it will tuck...


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 12 2005, 10:02 PM
> *nice ride sugardaddy. love the color combo...
> [snapback]3404455[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 

Thanks homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DON_CHETO_@May 18 2005, 10:36 PM
> *heres my boys caddy before the undercarige
> [snapback]3157217[/snapback]​*


UR HOMIES RIDE LOOKS CLEAN BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Keep it going.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 22 2005, 12:56 PM~3457811
> *Keep it going.
> *


ttt


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ElCamote (Mar 4, 2005)

I have got to get me a 2 door lac!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

well its a start


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

on 3


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

someone post some 90out inteiors in "coupe devilles" not fleets


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=261416]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

I love these euro caddies. I have a 91' 4 for door I am working on now I wish I had the money to convert to a 2 door but the 4 door will do for now.

Love all the rides keep em comin.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

project


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

]oooooooooo


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE ONE I BUILT FOR CUZZ LIL-SHAWN!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 2 2005, 11:52 AM~3740124
> *:biggrin:
> *


a majestics sandwich


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

oooooooooooooo


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

mine yeeepe


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

90'd out caddy from individuals cc at our bbq this weekend


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

An updated pic of my Caddy.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Another.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

car was finished in 99 then sold to japan


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 19 2004, 04:37 PM~2229564
> *
> *



That girl has big thingys.....and an even bigger ass


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Sep 5 2005, 09:42 PM~3757908
> *:biggrin:
> *


i like that!  :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: nice inspiration with all these bad ass lacs... :worship:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

hell yeah, mine coming soon


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 12 2004, 11:27 AM~1944820
> *:cheesy:
> *


What year is that car??


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

85 Fleetwood


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

mines


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

bump so I dont have to search for this shit, need motivation to get mine done.


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Oct 21 2005, 08:45 AM~4044524
> *bump so I dont have to search for this shit, need motivation to get mine done.
> *


 life is good . in a caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

this ones dope !!!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 21 2005, 07:08 PM~4045811
> *life is good . in a caddy :thumbsup:
> *


Clean I am feeling the pearl on that car, think I going go with a pearl like that with ice flakes then put some kandy over it.


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

gonna juice it in 06, watch out 4 me


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 21 2005, 11:35 PM~4049861
> *
> *


I saw that car in vegas it looked good!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Oct 22 2005, 07:07 AM~4050536
> *I saw that car in vegas  it looked good!
> *


thx homie


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

lets keep the caddys up


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 23 2005, 12:03 AM~4053964
> *lets keep the caddys up
> *


from that to this .nices .lifestyle to much :thumbsup: from Our= Style


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Dope thread.... i love them 2doors.

Here is mine:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

holyyy guys.. those r some nice Caddiezz :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 22 2005, 11:59 PM~4054087
> *Dope thread.... i love them 2doors.
> 
> Here is mine:
> *


damn man... real nice Caddies up in Europe :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 21 2005, 11:08 AM~4045811
> *life is good . in a caddy :thumbsup:
> *




NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 22 2005, 11:59 PM~4054087
> *Dope thread.... i love them 2doors.
> 
> Here is mine:
> *


did this gold one come from california?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:55 PM~4069928
> *did this gold one come from california?
> *


it looks like the one from GROUPE. THAT WAS ON THE COVER OF LRM...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

I LIK DIS ONE ALOT


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 12 2005, 10:49 PM~4195307
> *I LIK DIS ONE ALOT
> *


ISNT THAT NIMS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 13 2005, 12:33 AM~4195250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think you miss that caddy...


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 22 2005, 02:35 AM~4049861
> *
> *



isn't that you in the background?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 13 2005, 11:42 AM~4196410
> *i think you miss that caddy...
> *


you may be right.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i like the coupe w/out rag and the fleetwood trim


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:55 PM~4069928
> *did this gold one come from california?
> *


 yes sir .that car was patrick from .GROUPE CC of L A


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin: 85 Fleetwood Project


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

DAMN I LIKE DA WOOD GRAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

85


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello,
can somebody help me out ???

I am looking for a good Cadillac Shop.

Like: www.impalas.com, or www.impalaparts.com is for impalas.
So i can order the parts online... the parts dont need to be new but in good condition.

I need some good parts for my 1982 Cadillac Coupe DeVille fast.

Any Ideas ???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

AYE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Nov 3 2005, 08:03 PM~4132624
> *:0
> *



TTT


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Nov 13 2005, 01:11 PM~4197193
> *:biggrin: 85 Fleetwood Project
> *


LOOK'S NICE ANY PIC'S OF THE WHOLE CAR ??


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Nov 16 2005, 11:10 PM~4221855
> *LOOK'S NICE ANY PIC'S OF THE WHOLE CAR ??
> *



Still trying to get couple things finished up on it.Then more pics will follow.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

"FINAL FANTASY"


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 18 2005, 05:08 AM~4230268
> *  "FINAL FANTASY"
> *


I MISS THAT CAR :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

Got any larger pics of Final Fantasy??


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MAJESTICS FL.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Nov 20 2005, 09:25 AM~4242511
> *Got any larger pics of  Final Fantasy??
> *


THE ONLY BIG PICTURE I GOT IS ON MY SIGNATURE... HIT UP LAUGHING BOY I KNOW HE HAS MORE FLICKS!!!!!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

HERE'S ONE MORE OF FINAL FANTASY



> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 20 2005, 01:57 PM~4243805
> *THE ONLY BIG PICTURE I GOT IS ON MY SIGNATURE... HIT UP LAUGHING BOY I KNOW HE HAS MORE FLICKS!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Here's my contribution :0


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=364342] A pic of mine


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

nices


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 13 2005, 12:49 AM~4195307
> *I LIK DIS ONE ALOT
> *


Thanks homie its only the beginig all it had was rims I am going to do it up its going to take some time though to get it where I want her you know how that goes


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 27 2005, 12:11 PM~4284464
> *nices
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 27 2005, 12:11 PM~4284464
> *nices
> *


 let's bump it.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 2 2006, 09:55 PM~4536656
> *let's bump it.
> *


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Jan 23 2006, 06:07 AM~4685593
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

13's only........IMO :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I FINALLY read all these pages of this BADASS topic!! Mine is under construction right now, I just need the chrome rockers.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Jan 24 2006, 02:24 PM~4695061
> *13's only........IMO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

tired of searching for this topic


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 2 2006, 06:55 PM~4536656
> *let's bump it.
> *


CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

woops, wrong thread. :twak:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 19 2006, 08:52 PM~4883809
> *Mine. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 that doesnt go here


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

heres one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

seena man that shit is nuts bro


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 07:22 PM~4884085
> *seena man that shit is nuts bro
> *


Thanks cuz.........here's one from move in at Vegas :0


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

nicccee i likeeeeeee



















Borat lol


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 19 2006, 07:30 PM~4884172
> *Thanks cuz.........here's one from move in at Vegas  :0
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:3 lacs nice pic


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 07:32 PM~4884183
> *nicccee i likeeeeeee
> Borat lol
> *


Hows yours coming along? You still going with the peanut butter?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 19 2006, 07:30 PM~4884172
> *Thanks cuz.........here's one from move in at Vegas  :0
> *


man was i ever hurtin that night I mean day haha


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 19 2006, 07:34 PM~4884198
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:3 lacs nice pic
> *


I just wish I had a real camera for that one, not the damn phone


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 19 2006, 09:35 PM~4884213
> *Hows yours coming along? You still going with the peanut butter?
> *


fuck no man.... i've been trying to sell it.... its in for sale section check it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Feb 19 2006, 07:36 PM~4884219
> *man was i ever hurtin that night I mean day haha
> *


Yeah, that was bad.........you pretty much fasted to..lol.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 07:37 PM~4884239
> *fuck no man.... i've been trying to sell it....  its in for sale section check it.
> *


???why???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 10:37 PM~4884239
> *fuck no man.... i've been trying to sell it....  its in for sale section check it.
> *


My boy found one, sorry I didnt hit you up yet doggie! I'll show him what he missed out on tommorrow so he can cry! :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 19 2006, 09:39 PM~4884256
> *???why???
> *


trying to move out


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 19 2006, 07:38 PM~4884243
> *Yeah, that was bad.........you pretty much fasted to..lol.
> *


that was the day of the showwhich was killer,that night I pulled a all nighter,actually i think i still got a pic on my phone of your car on the trailer at new york new york


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

u know what that means pork chops, beer, and bitches baby. all day all night.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 10:42 PM~4884279
> *u know what that means pork chops, beer, and bitches baby. all day all night.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Feb 19 2006, 07:41 PM~4884274
> *that was the day of the showwhich was killer,that night I pulled a all nighter,actually i think i still got a pic on my phone of your car on the trailer at new york new york
> *


Post it up mang..........I haven't seen it


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 07:42 PM~4884279
> *u know what that means pork chops, beer, and bitches baby. all day all night.
> *


Pork Chops????????fool you're Muslim :twak:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Feb 19 2006, 07:41 PM~4884272
> *trying to move out
> *


baby mama drama?


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 19 2006, 10:04 PM~4884435
> *baby mama drama?
> *


naw moving out of my parents house


----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

here are a few of my lac under re construction. Coming to a boulevard near you summer of 06


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Is it a must to swap out the rear end if I'm gonna drop in the 5.7 and tranny from a 91? Some have said you need to, others say its not necessary.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 23 2006, 12:19 AM~4908052
> *Is it a must to swap out the rear end if I'm gonna drop in the 5.7 and tranny from a 91? Some have said you need to, others say its not necessary.
> *


I heard you have to get with Mr.Cadillac I think he has a rear end coming out of one of his cars.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Feb 23 2006, 06:13 AM~4909052
> *I heard you have to get with Mr.Cadillac I think he has a rear end coming out of one of his cars.
> *


I already got with him on that one. I'm just wondering though about whether it is fully necessary. Some folks say they roll the OG rear end w/ no trouble.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

I HEARD YOU NEED THE TRANNY ENGINE AND TEH REAR END THATS HOW MY 2 DOOR WAS DONE.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bIgCfromdabIgM_@Feb 23 2006, 02:58 PM~4912677
> *I HEARD YOU NEED THE TRANNY ENGINE AND TEH REAR END THATS HOW MY 2 DOOR WAS DONE.
> *


I know you need the tranny, but the rear end is the question. I may opt for the 96SS rear end with disc brakes though :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 23 2006, 05:44 PM~4913056
> *I know you need the tranny, but the rear end is the question. I may opt for the 96SS rear end with disc brakes though  :cheesy:
> *


  never thought of that one :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 23 2006, 03:34 PM~4912038
> *I already got with him on that one. I'm just wondering though about whether it is fully necessary. Some folks say they roll the OG rear end w/ no trouble.
> *


dam man you still asking this shit i told you YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE DAMN REAR END


----------



## bIgCfromdabIgM (Jan 12, 2006)

Good looking out Smiley, right when I was going to reffer him to Jacks Auto body.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 23 2006, 05:34 PM~4914222
> *dam man you still asking this shit  i told you  YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE DAMN REAR END
> *


Easy Pookie Bear..........Someone you referred me to said it ain't fully necessary, so I'm asking the question again. Don't have a cow mang.


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 23 2006, 04:44 PM~4913056
> *I know you need the tranny, but the rear end is the question. I may opt for the 96SS rear end with disc brakes though  :cheesy:
> *


I was told didnt need rear end! Found a 94 caprice rear end with disc for mine anyway!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Feb 26 2006, 12:43 PM~4932063
> *I was told didnt need rear end!  Found  a 94 caprice rear end with disc for mine anyway!
> *


Interesting stuff.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 24 2006, 01:33 PM~4919880
> *Easy Pookie Bear..........Someone you referred me to said it ain't fully necessary, so I'm asking the question again. Don't have a cow mang.
> *


 It isnt FULLY necessary, I put the 5.7 and the 700r4 tranny out of a 92 in my 84 coupe, I didnt have to change the rearend. the gear ratio isnt that much different. I wouldnt chane it unless your 91 has disk brakes


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 26 2006, 01:30 PM~4932251
> *It isnt FULLY necessary, I put the 5.7 and the 700r4 tranny out of a 92 in my 84 coupe, I didnt have to change the rearend. the gear ratio isnt that much different. I wouldnt chane it unless your 91 has disk brakes
> *


Thanks man. Good to know. I may opt for that 96ss disc brake rear end anyways.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Big Body (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT  Phx lrm show... :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 22 2006, 07:23 PM~5102089
> *BUMP
> *


PEARL PASSION :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT FOR EZSLIM BUT YOU STILL GOT TO GO THREW THE PAGES.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 22 2006, 07:17 PM~5102055
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=522675]
[attachmentid=522671]


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

BEST TOPIC EVER!
 
ILL HAVE SOMETHING TO CONTRIBUTE SOON....................................


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Apr 2 2006, 03:46 PM~5166496
> *[attachmentid=522675]
> [attachmentid=522671]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 2 2006, 12:49 AM~5163750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did DOC do this?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 7 2006, 08:37 PM~5199591
> *did DOC do this?
> *



yes


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 1 2006, 09:49 PM~5163750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres mine


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 8 2006, 04:45 PM~5203401
> *Heres mine
> *


 Did you ever put the screen in the steering wheel?


----------



## luv_m_dropped (Sep 1, 2005)

NICE PICTURES :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CAN I GET IN WHERE I FIT IN?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres mine Ill be at Indy with it I hope


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 06:21 PM~1910875
> *ill start
> *


clean ass coup homie


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 17 2006, 08:23 PM~5262001
> *Heres mine Ill be at Indy with it I hope
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

anybody got chrome under carraige stuff,a arms,rearend or any thing for my coupe pm me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## THE-TAZMANIAN-DEVIL (Dec 7, 2004)

"BIG-CUZZ" SUPER NATURAL C.C. STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE-TAZMANIAN-DEVIL (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 26 2006, 01:39 PM~4932294
> *Thanks man. Good to know. I may opt for that 96ss disc brake rear end anyways.
> *


GET RID OF THAT KNOCKIN' ASS 4100!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

pinky's vid


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=692561292&n=2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 17 2006, 08:23 PM~5262001
> *Heres mine Ill be at Indy with it I hope
> *


nice top and moldings :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE-TAZMANIAN-DEVIL_@Apr 24 2006, 11:17 AM~5304050
> *GET RID OF THAT KNOCKIN' ASS 4100!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Get rid of your ashy skin and get a car first!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

The blue patterned Caddy from StreetLife CC is in a new video.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE YARD :0


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

anybody has a pair of the front Lshaped moldings for the caddy for sale


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Greenville05-2006042.jpg


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 12 2006, 06:26 PM~5418437
> *:0
> *


sorry about that. :angry:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

<center>










</center>


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

i give up :tears:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred+May 12 2006, 09:01 PM~5418347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by payfred+May 12 2006, 09:27 PM~5418441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 12 2006, 09:40 PM~5418496
> *i give up :tears:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't cry homie.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@May 13 2006, 12:15 AM~5419599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just decided on the final color for mine, watch out, it will be out as soon as it can........


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@May 13 2006, 08:19 AM~5419893
> *I just decided on the final color for mine, watch out, it will be out as soon as it can........
> 
> 
> ...


  :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

now...


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

I KNOW I'M BEGGIN HERE, BUT I'M DYING TO FIGURE OUT WHERE I CAN FIND THE PIECES TO EURO OUT MY 2 DOOR................HELP!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 18 2006, 06:33 PM~5454117
> *I KNOW I'M BEGGIN HERE, BUT I'M DYING TO FIGURE OUT WHERE I CAN FIND THE PIECES TO EURO OUT MY 2 DOOR................HELP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dude, just buy a 90-92 4dr and strip that bad boy for all the peices you need. trying to find a header panel here and side mouldings here and digital dash over there will take forever. TRUST ME I KNOW


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, those pieces I'm not worried about, but I hear there are some special pieces needed between the wheels that are super hard to find. If memory serves me, I think I need to find some chrome rocker pieces from a 2 dr Fleetwood, those I hear are hard to find.


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

I COULD BE TOTALLY WRONG ON THE ABOVE COMMENT, BUT I WANNA SAY I WAS TOLD SOMETHING SIMILAR.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Me and my USO brothers took this car apart to build mine


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

What UCE chapter u from??


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Me and my USO brothers took this car apart to build mine


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 18 2006, 06:59 PM~5454227
> *What UCE chapter u from??
> *


Raleigh Baby!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 18 2006, 06:55 PM~5454204
> *I COULD BE TOTALLY WRONG ON THE ABOVE COMMENT, BUT I WANNA SAY I WAS TOLD SOMETHING SIMILAR.
> *


you are right they are hard to find and run from 100 to 400 dollars when you find them.


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm in Detroit, and my boy Howard hangs alot with the Lima chapter. I haven't met anybody yet, but when I see him, he speaks so highly of all of the UCE family. 

I really want the Euro look on my Caddy, that look is fuckin sick man.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@May 18 2006, 07:06 PM~5454272
> *Yeah, I'm in Detroit, and my boy Howard hangs alot with the Lima chapter.  I haven't met anybody yet, but when I see him, he speaks so highly of all of the UCE family.
> 
> I really want the Euro look on my Caddy, that look is fuckin sick man.
> *


GET YO SHINE ON!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Nov 3 2005, 10:03 PM~4132624
> *:0
> *


anymore pics of this car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think i found me a fleet 2 door 4 500 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 18 2006, 06:50 PM~5454175
> *dude, just buy a 90-92 4dr and strip that  bad boy for all the peices you need. trying to find a header panel here and side mouldings here and digital dash over there will take forever. TRUST ME I KNOW
> *


YUP ITS TAKIN ME A YEAR TO FIND EVERYTHING EURO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

t t t


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

M&M LACS.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

The Homie Joes LAC, not a 2 door but 90ed none the less.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST GOT A 1981 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROM COUPE WITH FACTORY 40in MOONROOF I THINK


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 09:24 AM~5567140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY NEW PROJECTS FROM CHICO ??


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 7 2006, 06:53 PM~5569904
> *ANY NEW PROJECTS FROM CHICO ??
> *


A bad ass Rag 64. Should hit the streets pretty soon.


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

trying to get rid of it. Trade ????


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

THIS RIDE FROM JAPAN...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 09:24 AM~5567140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of the tan 2 door in the background with the green anodized trim?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 7 2006, 10:13 PM~5571065
> *anymore pics of the tan 2 door in the background with the green anodized trim?
> *


I'll try and get some shots of it next time is at the Shop, it's a customers Ride. Very clean.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 08:42 PM~5570951
> *A bad ass Rag 64. Should hit the streets pretty soon.
> *


I'LL BE IN L.A. JULY 4 WEEKEND, I'LL GO BY HIS SHOP !!


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)

THE HOMIES DEESTA LAC.<center>










</center>


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@May 28 2006, 01:02 AM~5508218
> *YUP ITS TAKIN ME A YEAR TO FIND EVERYTHING EURO
> *


I know the feeling! I bought all my shit before I found a car, what a gamble huh?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 8 2006, 03:34 PM~5574921
> *I know the feeling! I bought all my shit before I found a car, what a gamble huh?
> *


NOW THATS WHAT I GOT TO DO NEXT 4 MY 81 FLEET, THERES A MOONFOOF IN IT I THINK ITS A 38 OR 40? THOUGH , I WANT TO PUT MY 44 IN IT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

my next pj on the list is my 81 2dr brougham de elegance with a 42"inch gold moon roof :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

alot tight caddys in this topic... big ups to every1 thats building there shit for real and aint faking....my shit will be out for lowrider miami be on the look out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2006, 11:01 AM~5579603
> *my next pj on the list is my 81 2dr brougham de elegance with  a 42"inch gold moon roof :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ME, WILL GET PICS SOON I HAVENT BROUGHT IT HOME YET :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2006, 09:01 AM~5579603
> *my next pj on the list is my 81 2dr brougham de elegance with  a 42"inch gold moon roof :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS ??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wut it dew


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2006, 09:01 AM~5579603
> *my next pj on the list is my 81 2dr brougham de elegance with  a 42"inch gold moon roof :biggrin:
> *



your 2 inches short mike or is that how your customer wanted it


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

great pix of great caddies!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

.


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 12 2006, 03:07 PM~5596250
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


Desirable Ones-Las Vegas, my old ride :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2006, 11:57 AM~5595186
> *your 2 inches short mike or is that how your customer wanted it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you must realy think im mike on the flip side the 44 is goin on the pj im working on now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

atleast it aint a 38 lol 42 is still cool with me though


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 15 2004, 07:17 AM~2135486
> *
> *


my homie nacho's cadi


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Oct 29 2004, 11:06 AM~2340778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doc did the patterns he stay in my hood


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

why dont you just ask him if he in your hood?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 10:50 PM~5571699
> *I'll try and get some shots of it next time is at the Shop, it's a customers Ride. Very clean.
> *


ok. cool, his murals are tight. is that the one from cali swangin?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2006, 12:01 PM~5579603
> *my next pj on the list is my 81 2dr brougham de elegance with  a 42"inch gold moon roof :biggrin:
> *


Hells yeah :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 13 2006, 01:28 AM~5598819
> *ok. cool, his murals are tight. is that the one from cali swangin?
> *


I don't know if it's the one on the Video, I haven't really watched any of the Cali Swangin Videos, but could be. Yea his Murals are real bad ass. I'll get some shots of it next time Homie.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 12 2006, 11:15 PM~5598782
> *why dont you just ask him if he in your hood?
> *


i like DOC graphics there old school and  but in the other hand i like the homies new school graphic with water drops and swirles "LIVE & LIL BRO"  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 13 2006, 09:20 AM~5600116
> *I don't know if it's the one on the Video, I haven't really watched any of the Cali Swangin Videos, but could be. Yea his Murals are real bad ass. I'll get some shots of it next time Homie.
> *


ok, cool. look forward to it-


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin: trying to figure out who did his mural...best i seen. roulette wheel & dead presidents themed.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn just noticed my lac has the gold tinted moonroof, how rare are them in a 81 fleet coupe?????


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 15 2006, 05:13 AM~5610467
> *damn just noticed my lac has the gold tinted moonroof, how rare are them in a 81 fleet coupe?????
> *


That's a first. I thought they were only available on the 75th anniversary of Ford on the 1978 Lincoln Jubilee.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 15 2006, 01:14 AM~5610289
> *:uh:  :biggrin: trying to figure out who did his mural...best i seen. roulette wheel & dead presidents themed.
> *


same guy who did my murals abel rocha #1


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

uh.gif biggrin.gif trying to figure out who did his mural...best i seen. roulette wheel & dead presidents themed. 



> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 15 2006, 09:56 AM~5611357
> *same guy who did my murals  abel rocha #1
> *


Yea I think it was that Guy, clean ass work.


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

check out my build up
90D 2Door Lac Build


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 15 2006, 08:52 AM~5610823
> *That's a first. I thought they were only available on the 75th anniversary of Ford on the 1978 Lincoln Jubilee.
> *


yeah, but it is though, would like more info sup cadillac owners whats the scoop


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HARD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BLU LAC ON GOLD


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 15 2006, 08:56 AM~5611357
> *same guy who did my murals  abel rocha #1
> *


oh yeah,  :thumbsup:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

mine-


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 15 2006, 07:07 PM~5613962
> *mine-
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS HARD AS FUCK I LIKE THAT BITCH YOU DID SOME GOOD WORK 4 DOIN IT YOURSELF HOMEBOY, YOU NEED TO DO MY GRAPHICS ON DA LAC WISHED I WAS CLOSER  NO UPDATE


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks for the props...i can do yours, anythings possible. ill be living in vegas soon :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO WHERE U BASED OUT OF?, OH N VERT


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

im midwest now, but will travel. ill be moving out west to paint later this year.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats wuts up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 9 2006, 11:01 AM~5579603
> *my next pj on the list is my 81 2dr brougham de elegance with  a 42"inch gold moon roof :biggrin:
> *


YUP I DO GOT THE SAME KINDA LAC YOU GOT HOMIE WITH THE GOLD TINTED MOONROOF, YOU KNOW HOW MANY OF THEM THEY MAD LIKE THAT???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 15 2006, 11:14 PM~5616122
> *YUP I DO GOT THE SAME KINDA LAC YOU GOT HOMIE WITH THE GOLD TINTED MOONROOF, YOU KNOW HOW MANY OF THEM THEY MAD LIKE THAT???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 13 2006, 07:35 AM~5599871
> *Hells yeah  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just like the one i got in the Lac


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

me 2


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 17 2006, 03:33 AM~5621683
> *just like the one i got in the Lac
> *


That's bad you have any pics of it ? Never seen one in a caddy before.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well shit it must be rare cuz i have 1 2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want to know the scoop on them 4 real though, so nobody gots no info??


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit tight i would of chaged to headlights


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fleet killin memes cutt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 12 2004, 11:21 AM~1944806
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn, As of lately I have been really looking at the 2 doors but it seems like it must be really hard to find the 2 door fleetwood because i see the 2 door "coupe de ville" all over the place but so far I have only seen 2 "fleetwood" 2 doors driving around but the majority of the ones I see in this topic posted are Fleetwoods. :dunno:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2006, 08:25 AM~5626360
> *Damn, As of lately I have been really looking at the 2 doors but it seems like it must be really hard to find the 2 door fleetwood because i see the 2 door "coupe de ville" all over the place but so far I have only seen 2 "fleetwood" 2 doors driving around but the majority of the ones I see in this topic posted are Fleetwoods.  :dunno:
> *


Check ebay there's plenty of them


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

some one needs to buy mine and 90 it out


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 18 2006, 07:25 AM~5626360
> *Damn, As of lately I have been really looking at the 2 doors but it seems like it must be really hard to find the 2 door fleetwood because i see the 2 door "coupe de ville" all over the place but so far I have only seen 2 "fleetwood" 2 doors driving around but the majority of the ones I see in this topic posted are Fleetwoods.  :dunno:
> *




yeah there are plenty of em around if u look for em, problem is like any other older car they are starting to get kinda expensive if you find a really nice low mileage one. I just paid 4500 for an 82 but it only had 42000 og miles and is clean as a whistle in, out and underneath so to me it was worth it. I think these eventually are gonna be the next 58-64 impalas some day :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 18 2006, 01:22 PM~5627342
> *yeah there are plenty of em around if u look for em, problem is like any other older car they are starting to get kinda expensive if you find a really nice low mileage one. I just paid 4500 for an 82 but it only had 42000 og miles and is clean as a whistle in, out and underneath so to me it was worth it. I think these eventually are gonna be the next 58-64 impalas some day :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

In the back


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

haha did anyone ever try 90ing a 77-79 coupe? I wonder how it would look


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

mine will be posted up by the 1st of July. Im setting a deadline for myself :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 10:31 PM~5629460
> *mine will be posted up by the 1st of July. Im setting a deadline for myself :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where dem pics at? i always loved this


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DesirableOnes C.C. (keep an eye out for LRM double feature in the future)


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

LIFESTYLE C.C


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE RIDAH!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HARD


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 19 2006, 02:48 AM~5630737
> *DesirableOnes C.C. (keep an eye out for LRM double feature in the future)
> 
> 
> ...



two of the baddest coupes out there! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 10:31 PM~5629460
> *mine will be posted up by the 1st of July. Im setting a deadline for myself :biggrin:
> *



and where will we be able to see it at???


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

mine-


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :0


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 20 2006, 06:00 AM~5637524
> *two of the baddest coupes out there! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 03:30 AM~5643355
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn!
Thats a high ass 3.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

with no chains aint it


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 20 2006, 11:30 PM~5643355
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


8 in the front and 14 in the back will get you that high ass 3 wheel


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jun 19 2006, 06:06 PM~5634921
> *].[/URL]
> *


freddi ride


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 22 2006, 12:49 AM~5648456
> *8 in the front and 14 in the back will get you that high ass 3 wheel
> *


IS THAT WHAT U RUNNING


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 18 2006, 07:08 PM~5629298
> *haha did anyone ever try 90ing a 77-79 coupe? I wonder how it would look
> *


the armenians did out here in LA a 77-79 cadi hard top & a vert to bad i don't have any picture to show you guys ,but when i saw the vert was in 97 & the hard top was in 99 at mando shop of Hilow hyraulics in gardena at the time


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 09:57 PM~5648507
> *IS THAT WHAT U RUNNING
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW MANY BATTS?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 10:13 PM~5648603
> *HOW MANY BATTS?
> *


4 pumps 16 battery's


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 10:13 PM~5648603
> *HOW MANY BATTS?
> *


4 pumps 16 battery's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR LAC, I DONT REMEMBER SEEIN IT, YOU GOT 2 TONS IN THE REAR?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 10:18 PM~5648629
> *U GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR LAC, I DONT REMEMBER SEEIN IT, YOU GOT 2 TONS IN THE REAR?
> *


3 tons, but this cadi im redoing it al over its under construction,you know make over in and out  from the engine ,interior and new hydrualic set up  + i got a new pj, a 2dr brougham delegance with a 42' gold tint moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 22 2006, 01:28 AM~5648664
> *3 tons, but this cadi  im redoing it al over its under construction,you know make over in and out   from the engine ,interior and new hydrualic set up  + i got a new pj, a 2dr brougham delegance with a 42' gold tint moonroof :biggrin:
> *


TRU, I JUST GOT ME A 81 WITH THE 42 GOLD MOONROOF TO HOMIE I CANT WAITE TO 90 THAT BITCH OUT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

im lagin on putting all the 90 stuff on it . i got every thing but no time but sundays my only day off.+ im working on the one i just told you about. uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH OK, IS YOUR OTHER 1 90 OUT? IF IT IS I WOULD KEEEP IT OG CLEAN


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

to late homie its 90 out and its a hard top no vinyl :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

here is the gold 42 moon roof :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 10:43 PM~5648725
> *OH OK, IS YOUR OTHER 1 90 OUT? IF IT IS I WOULD KEEEP IT OG CLEAN
> *


but don't trip my daily driver is OG no 90 goodies


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT :0 SO THEY CAME LIKE THAT WITH NO TOP FROM FACTORY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOIN TO PICK THE LAC UP TUESDAY  WILL GET PICS UP


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

left one is the hard top the one im reduoing an the one on the right is my daily driver  and the third one is the one wiht the 42 gold tint moon roof :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT SEE NOTHING HOMIE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS TIGHT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

and this is the one with the 42 gold tint moon roof :biggrin: 










i got it 4 $250 buck


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THATS A COME UP, GOT MINE FOR THE LOW TO $600 I WANT TO PUT MY CHEVY MOTOR AND TRANS IN THE LAC


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5648821
> *and this is the one with the 42 gold tint moon roof :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this one has a OG 6.0 368 engine in it, what type of chevy engine are you planing to put in it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOT A REBUILD 350 AND 400 TRANS, THATS IN MY 73


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 11:16 PM~5648875
> *GOT A REBUILD 350 AND 400 TRANS, THATS IN MY 73
> *


dam that's tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

that's what i was thinking of doing to the black one 2 . to put in a chevy 350 and 400 tranny uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THANKS, YOU GOT ANY PICS OF YOUE TRUNK SET UP , I DONT KNOW HOW I WANT TO SET IT UP, ANY PICS OF IT SWANGIN OR ON 3


----------



## bouthat (Jun 22, 2006)

nice ride guys


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Luckys' Lac from the 808......


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

sorry not a 90' but still fly!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS CLEAN THOUGH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEED MORE PICS ON THIS PAGE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 24 2006, 04:51 AM~5660738
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dam.any more pics of those 2 lacs?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

would like to see more pics of that ;ac 2 looks very clean


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 24 2006, 02:51 AM~5660738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cleeeeeen ass ranfla


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup folks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn how do you get it to where it sits this low in the rear,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

can i just cut some 2 or 3 tons?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 11:31 PM~5629460
> *mine will be posted up by the 1st of July. Im setting a deadline for myself :biggrin:
> *


1 week left :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 01:42 AM~5643417
> *TIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is fresh as fuck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 18 2006, 09:08 PM~5629298
> *haha did anyone ever try 90ing a 77-79 coupe? I wonder how it would look
> *


They do it to the Older Le Cabs, complete quarter panel swaps and everything :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 25 2006, 12:51 PM~5665626
> *that bitch is fresh as fuck
> *


YOU AINT Lying


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

undertakers trunk is fuckin nutts :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 25 2006, 12:39 PM~5665572
> *1 week left  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 25 2006, 12:12 AM~5664839
> *damn how do you get it to where it sits this low in the rear,
> 
> 
> ...


3 1/2 stacks


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn them lacs are hard :0 thanks for that info to mr lac


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 26 2006, 11:43 PM~5674801
> *damn them lacs are hard :0 thanks for that info to mr lac
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i cant wait to put my set up in the lac with my og parts, ziz zags and monster greens


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 21 2006, 12:30 AM~5643355
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight as f**k, ya know?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 19 2006, 01:48 AM~5630737
> *DesirableOnes C.C. (keep an eye out for LRM double feature in the future)
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CLEAN GUTS AND ROOF :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 13 2005, 11:13 AM~4196511
> *i like the coupe w/out rag and the fleetwood trim
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 27 2006, 12:26 AM~5674744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED TO THE DOOR PULLS


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jun 28 2006, 12:00 AM~5680960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK'S CLEAN !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 28 2006, 06:43 AM~5681796
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE DOOR PULLS
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

where'd he get that steering wheel


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 29 2006, 12:52 AM~5686728
> *where'd he get that steering wheel
> *



no shit.i want to know also :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its a tight wheel but probly cost bout $2000 lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i had got my fleetwood home yesterday i had to save it , it was on 23s the preveous owner had to cut a lil fender up but going to replace to fronts anyways and i think he cut a lil off the rockers :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I dont lie...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats oh so clean homie what the set up lookin like??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 1 2006, 11:52 PM~5701154
> *thats oh so clean homie what the set up lookin like??
> *


it's gay huh... 


i still need need to put in that colorbar i got from ya awhile back :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh sup man didnt know that was you man, i wished i should of keep it but needed the Nz when you get that lac, sup with the 60? who did your panels?


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

any 91 and 92 devils


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 2 2006, 01:10 AM~5701517
> *oh sup man didnt know that was you man, i wished i should of keep it but needed the Nz when you get that lac, sup with the 60? who did your panels?
> *


had the lac awhile, the 60 is in detroit, on its way to chi-town. the door panel are off a limo, i still need to mold the front quarter pieces together though.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LIL COMPS LAC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 03:44 PM~5709326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  very clean cadillac. saw it in person yesterday.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HERES MY LAC I GOT PICS NOW :biggrin:







MOONROOF :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 3 2006, 09:01 PM~5711928
> *HERES MY LAC I GOT PICS NOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE MOONROOF IS THAT ??


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 4 2006, 12:40 PM~5713541
> *WHAT SIZE MOONROOF IS THAT ??
> *


Looks like a 42


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

U ALREADY KNOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

i got closer flick of smileys cadi trunk set up


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 09:05 PM~5700680
> *I dont lie...
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks GOOD Dan! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks like you need some extending lol


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE 2 DR 90 OUT LAC I THINK HOMIES HAD IT IT HAD ALL ANODIZED GREEN TRIM IF U GOT ANY PICS CAN U POST THEM THANKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WANT TO C IT 2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 6 2006, 06:11 AM~5723657
> *HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THE 2 DR 90 OUT LAC I THINK HOMIES HAD IT IT HAD ALL ANODIZED GREEN TRIM IF U GOT ANY PICS CAN U POST THEM THANKS
> *


Man Is that your chick in your avater, If so your a lucky man! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 4 2006, 03:56 AM~5712867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 21 2006, 11:49 PM~5648456
> *8 in the front and 14 in the back will get you that high ass 3 wheel
> *


No chains, 12's in the rear and 8's up front. No spacers on the strokes. There are some secrets to it, but nothing special.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH YEAH CADILLAC


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH BILLY SHE FROM L.A HOMIE HEY NO ONE HAS THESE PICS GUESS IM GONNA HAVE GO BACK SOME IN FIND IT its the i want to say silver or greenish wiht anodized trim n all


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah i know what you talkin bout i use to have the pic, that lac went hard


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 1 2006, 07:05 PM~5700680
> *I dont lie...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Dan


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another pic of the blue lac


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NO ONE CAN HELP OUT WIHT A PIC OF THAT AC ITS ON PAGE LIKE 39 ON THIS POST IN THE BACK GROUND WIHT THE OTHER 2 LACS FROM HOMIES I BELIEVE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 7 2006, 11:59 AM~5731758
> *NO ONE CAN HELP OUT WIHT A PIC OF THAT AC ITS ON PAGE LIKE 39 ON THIS POST IN THE BACK GROUND WIHT THE OTHER 2 LACS FROM HOMIES I BELIEVE
> *


are you talking about the one from SUPERIORS CC?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

it is the one from SUPERIORS(111)
GIVE ME A SEC,I THINK I HAVE SOME PICS OF IT.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEP THAT IT HOMIE U GOT ANYMORE PICS OF IT FROM THE SIDE I LVOE THAT RIDE SUPER CLEAN N DIFERENT :biggrin: THANKS LOCCC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah thats hard


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKS LIKE A CHEVY REAR END OR SUMTHIN, THAT SWAY BAR THROWIN ME OFF I GUESS, IS THAT THE STOCK REAR END AND SWAY BAR???


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 7 2006, 01:27 AM~5730152
> *another pic of the blue lac
> 
> 
> ...


I like the fact that he didn't use a 90 front clip, but still 90'd the car.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 9 2006, 01:01 AM~5740114
> *LOOKS LIKE A CHEVY REAR END OR SUMTHIN, THAT SWAY BAR THROWIN ME OFF I GUESS, IS THAT THE STOCK REAR END AND SWAY BAR???
> 
> 
> ...


PM him he's on here. LACRIDA I think????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 7 2006, 10:35 AM~5731985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen one other dude with the brake light in the vinyl like that.........that car is clean.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 9 2006, 12:02 AM~5740118
> *I like the fact that he didn't use a 90 front clip, but still 90'd the car.
> *


That dude did use a 90s front clip............he just opted for the 80s headlight housing and probably LS headlights.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 7 2006, 12:27 AM~5730152
> *another pic of the blue lac
> 
> 
> ...



any close pics of the engine :dunno:

looks bad ass


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 28 2006, 07:43 AM~5681796
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE DOOR PULLS
> *


 i need that sterring whells where can i find it ??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Jul 11 2006, 07:26 PM~5755614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a shame


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

it sure is :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MINE


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 10 2006, 11:50 AM~5747000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 saw this pic had to post it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

ayo seein we are about lac cpes anyone know where i can fine doors that arent rotted???? its the only thing i dont have for my whip???????? pm me!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BIGGER PICTURE


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2403731


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 11 2006, 09:52 PM~5756236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dawg , you aint got a set up in it right?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 10 2006, 11:04 AM~5747103
> *any close pics of the engine :dunno:
> 
> looks bad ass
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT SHIT IS VERY VERY CLEAN :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

its a 400 small block


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 12 2006, 01:07 AM~5757941
> *looks good dawg , you aint got a set up in it right?
> *


NOT YET, NEXT MONTH,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Jul 11 2006, 09:49 PM~5756210
> *ayo seein we are about lac cpes anyone know where i can fine doors that arent rotted???? its the only thing i dont have for my whip???????? pm me!!!!
> *


ARIZONA or CALI


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 7 2006, 11:35 AM~5731985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one of my fav caddies...bangin ass mural-


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

should i put a 400 trans with my chevy 350 in da lac? or use the lac 200r4 tranny?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

that mufuka is bad!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 3 2006, 01:44 PM~5709326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 12 2006, 09:26 PM~5764107
> *should i put a 400 trans with my chevy 350 in da lac? or use the lac 200r4 tranny?
> *



put a chevy 400 trans with a chevy 350 in da lac


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 13 2006, 12:58 AM~5764249
> *put a chevy 400 trans with a chevy 350 in da lac
> *


i wished the made a dauble hump tranny supprt bar so i can run duals


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 12 2006, 10:00 PM~5764261
> *i wished the made a dauble hump tranny supprt bar so i can run duals
> *


take it to a expert in mufflers they find a way to do it, i seen it done b4  and im thinking of doing the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 13 2006, 01:22 AM~5764395
> *take it to a expert in mufflers they find a way to do it, i seen it done b4   and im thinking of doing the same thing :biggrin:
> *


but i want mine to come out the sides


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 12 2006, 01:22 AM~5757969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean not cluttered


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

yup.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WE NEED SOME NEW PICS ON THIS PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 19 2006, 12:49 PM~5632956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 13 2006, 02:31 PM~5768290
> *WE NEED SOME NEW PICS ON THIS PAGE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

japan fleet :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jul 13 2006, 04:45 PM~5763940
> *one of my fav caddies...bangin ass mural-
> *


ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 14 2006, 12:52 AM~5771465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DUAL ANTENNAS ON A FLEETWOOD :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JAPAB BUILT FLEET


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JAPAB BUILT FLEET


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 16 2006, 01:54 AM~5781069
> *JAPAB BUILT FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....I would've took the same theme on the side door to the truck.
Shit still bomb though


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 16 2006, 12:33 AM~5781184
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one two is it the grey goose that got wrecked?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 15 2006, 10:54 PM~5781069
> *JAPAB BUILT FLEET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 12 2006, 10:29 PM~5764439
> *but i want mine to come out the sides
> *


every thing is possible, trust me it could be done


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 16 2006, 08:28 PM~5784570
> *I like this one two is it the grey goose that got wrecked?
> *


i dont think it is, i though grey goose was sold to some1 in the s n carolinas or ga


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 16 2006, 08:49 PM~5784661
> *every thing is possible, trust me it could be done
> *


i know it, thats why i think i got a trick 4 that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 17 2006, 05:44 AM~5786686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. Reminds of Joe's from Niagra.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this the hardest


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wonder if i put the 350 wit the 400 trans in the lac will it work good with the lac rear end?, or have to change gears?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just had to post this up so sick,


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 12:17 AM~5800516
> *i just had to post this up so sick,
> 
> 
> ...



ANY MORE PIC'S ??????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

here you go angelo


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

its a late 77-79 lecab  :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Im down to page 25 w/ right click save motion and still workin on it

tight pix yall I need me a lac


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2006, 01:00 AM~5800663
> *its a late 77-79 lecab    :biggrin:
> *



YA I THOUGHT IT WAS , THEY DID A HELL OF A JOB WITH THE EURO ON IT .
LOOKS REAL GOOD . YOU KNOW THE OWNER ????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 19 2006, 07:03 AM~5801569
> *YA I THOUGHT IT WAS , THEY DID A HELL OF A JOB WITH THE EURO ON IT .
> LOOKS REAL GOOD . YOU KNOW THE OWNER ????
> *


it you be my homies but he sold it back in 96-97 to japaneise and now the japaneise is selling it


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

that pics from a japan lrm huh?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 01:12 AM~5800498
> *i wonder if i put the 350 wit the 400 trans in the lac will it work good with the lac rear end?, or have to change gears?
> *


 The rearend will be fine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tru thanks hows the lac commin


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HERE IS MY 2 DOOR EURO 5.7 BODY SWAP . JUST CAME HOME TODAY 
& IT'S OFF TO THE INTERIOR SHOP FRIDAY ,
SO THEY CAN START INSTALLING THE BRAND NEW BLACK
DOUBLE PILLOW SEATS , HEADLINER , CARPET , DOOR PANELS ,
& A NEW BLACK VINYL TOP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DID IT USE TO BE A COUPEDEVILLE OR ITS JUST CUZ THE TOP IS OFF? BUT LOOKS GOOD BRA


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5807179
> *DID IT USE TO BE A COUPEDEVILLE OR ITS JUST CUZ THE TOP IS OFF? BUT LOOKS GOOD BRA
> *



NO IT'S A REAL BROUGHAM , THE BODY & PAINT SHOP TOOK THE TOP SO THEY COULD 
GET IT PAINTED HIGH ENOUGH , & I TOLD THEM I WAS GETTING IT REDONE ANYWAY .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH OK MY B HOMIE, GOT JUICE?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 11:51 PM~5807211
> *OH OK MY B HOMIE, GOT JUICE?
> *



I HAVE A SET UP FOR IT , BUT I HAVEN'T DECIDED IF I'M 
GOING TO LIFT IT YET ????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUS DO A BASIC 2 PUMP 4 BATS, JUST SO IT CAN LOYLOW :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 11:55 PM~5807243
> *JUS DO A BASIC 2 PUMP 4 BATS, JUST SO IT CAN LOYLOW :biggrin:
> *


NAW IF I LIFT IT , I WILL DO THE SAME TYPE OF SET UP IN IT THAT I HAVE 
IN MY OTHER CARS . 3 PUMPS 8 BATTS . I FIGURE IF YOUR GOING TO DO 
IT THAN DO IT RIGHT . I'M STILL DEBATING THOUGH CAUSE THE OTHER 
CARS ARE LIFTED , SO I MIGHT LEAVE THIS 1 ALONE . AFTER ALL I DID 
BUILD IT TO B MY NEW DAILY & GROCERY GETTER .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CRAZZY TRUNK SET UP I LOVE IT:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2006, 02:00 AM~5807264
> *NAW IF I LIFT IT , I WILL DO THE SAME TYPE OF SET UP IN IT THAT I HAVE
> IN MY OTHER CARS . 3 PUMPS 8 BATTS . I FIGURE IF YOUR GOING TO DO
> IT THAN DO IT RIGHT . I'M STILL DEBATING THOUGH CAUSE THE OTHER
> ...


WELL IF ITS LIKE THAT PUT SOME Dz ON IT AND RIDE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 20 2006, 12:02 AM~5807275
> *WELL IF ITS LIKE THAT PUT SOME Dz ON IT AND RIDE OUT  :biggrin:
> *



YA I ALREADY HAVE THE DAYTONS , I'LL PUT THEM ON AFTER 
IT COMES BACK FROM THE INTERIOR SHOP .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU GOOD TO GO THEN HUH


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 20 2006, 12:06 AM~5807288
> *YOU GOOD TO GO THEN HUH
> *



YUP :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 11:01 PM~5806558
> *tru thanks hows the lac commin
> *


 Just got the coupe back from paint and Im about to paint the brougham , I would post pics if I can figure out how


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2006, 12:43 AM~5807146
> *HERE IS MY 2 DOOR EURO 5.7 BODY SWAP . JUST CAME HOME TODAY
> & IT'S OFF TO THE INTERIOR SHOP FRIDAY ,
> SO THEY CAN START INSTALLING THE BRAND NEW BLACK
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2006, 12:43 AM~5807146
> *HERE IS MY 2 DOOR EURO 5.7 BODY SWAP . JUST CAME HOME TODAY
> & IT'S OFF TO THE INTERIOR SHOP FRIDAY ,
> SO THEY CAN START INSTALLING THE BRAND NEW BLACK
> ...




dam that looks tight.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2006, 06:50 AM~5808090
> *:thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm about to pick up a 81 fleetwood coupe tomorrow. My question is how the hell am i supposed to do anything original, I think every possible color combo is covered in this forum!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jul 20 2006, 09:15 AM~5808478
> *I'm about to pick up a 81 fleetwood coupe tomorrow.  My question is how the hell am i supposed to do anything original, I think every possible color combo is covered in this forum!
> *



Who cares about being original, build it the way you like it to look.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

is this at Craigs house??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 19 2006, 11:43 PM~5807146
> *HERE IS MY 2 DOOR EURO 5.7 BODY SWAP . JUST CAME HOME TODAY
> & IT'S OFF TO THE INTERIOR SHOP FRIDAY ,
> SO THEY CAN START INSTALLING THE BRAND NEW BLACK
> ...


ARE YOUR ROCKERS SCREWED ON?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 20 2006, 10:11 AM~5809120
> *is this at Craigs house??
> 
> 
> ...




NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S @ MY PAD


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 20 2006, 11:52 AM~5809969
> *ARE YOUR ROCKERS SCREWED ON?
> *




NO MY ROCKERS ARE NOT SCREWED ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO YOU SEE ANY SCREWS ON THE ROCKERS IN MY PIC'S , NO
YOU DON'T .....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2006, 01:26 PM~5810250
> *NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S @ MY PAD
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!~


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 20 2006, 12:27 PM~5810258
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!~
> *



THANKS BRO .


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 20 2006, 12:07 PM~5809095
> *Who cares about being original, build it the way you like it to look.
> *


good advice :biggrin: 

I'll post up pictures, I might pick it up tonight.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

black lacs always look sick uffin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NICE RIDE PAPER CHASER LOOKS JSUT LIKE MINE BUT WIHT NO TINT ILL HAVE PICS UP SOON


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 20 2006, 05:35 PM~5812442
> *NICE RIDE PAPER CHASER LOOKS JSUT LIKE MINE BUT WIHT NO TINT ILL HAVE PICS UP SOON
> *


DID YOU DO A BODY SWAP TOO ????
OH YA THE TINT IS COMING OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

It aint 90'd yet.. Just picked it up for 800. runs nice...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

That caddy is off the hook paper chaser, show some pics of the ngine, Thanks


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 20 2006, 09:40 PM~5813919
> *That caddy is off the hook paper chaser, show some pics of the ngine, Thanks
> *



IT'S JUST A STOCK 5.7 NO CHROME OR ANYTHING .


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jul 20 2006, 08:36 PM~5813396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


81 2drfwb nice!


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

im black on black to but going to have the paint redone next week and im not going with the euro. keeping it OG


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 20 2006, 01:26 PM~5810250
> *NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S @ MY PAD
> *



Oops, my bad, all them damn Cali yards look the same!


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 21 2006, 09:44 AM~5816135
> *Oops, my bad, all them damn Cali yards look the same!
> *




NO I DO NOT THINK A LOT OF THEM HAVE AS MANY CADILLAC'S AS I HAD :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

is 200 shipped a good price for a complete set of 90 caddy moldings?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH PAPER DIDNT DO THE SWAP I GOT 20,000 ON THE 4100 SO CAN GO WRONG WIHT THAT HOMIE I GOT MY FRONT CLIP ON MINE ALREADY GOT MY NEW WHEELS GETING THE NEW SETUP TIS COMING ALONG SLOWLY ILL POST SOME DAMN PICS WHEN I CAN GET THIS SHIT TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 21 2006, 02:43 PM~5817896
> *NAH PAPER DIDNT DO THE SWAP I GOT 20,000 ON THE 4100 SO CAN GO WRONG WIHT THAT HOMIE I GOT MY FRONT CLIP ON MINE ALREADY GOT MY NEW WHEELS GETING THE NEW SETUP TIS COMING ALONG SLOWLY ILL POST SOME DAMN PICS WHEN I CAN GET THIS SHIT TO WORK  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jul 21 2006, 12:36 PM~5817142
> *is 200 shipped a good price for a complete set of  90 caddy moldings?
> *


YES


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 22 2006, 06:50 PM~5823624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID SOMEONE BUY YOUR CAR OFF EBAY?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i dont think he sold it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 22 2006, 07:22 PM~5823748
> *i dont think he sold it
> *


THE ONE ABOVE LOOKS KIND OF LIKE IT, BUT THAT OTHER ONE I WENT THREW THE WHOLE BUILD UP TOPIC ON CAR DOMAIN, GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

thanks! they are similiar in ways. i kinda miss that car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh you sold that lac homie damn didnt know that, so what you workin on now?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 22 2006, 10:18 PM~5824055
> *oh you sold that lac homie damn didnt know that, so what you workin on now?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=207160&hl=


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MINE


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 23 2006, 09:24 AM~5826466
> *MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I LOVE 2DR BROUGHAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 22 2006, 05:50 PM~5823624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Desirable Ones Las Vegas- both built in LV :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 24 2006, 12:41 AM~5830648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know right, and its for sale lol


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 22 2006, 10:33 PM~5824141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamnnnnnnnnnnn!! :biggrin:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

luv those lac's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 26 2006, 10:03 PM~5849552
> *
> *


81 FLEETWOOD.
i want to see more pics of your caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 19 2006, 10:43 PM~5807146
> *HERE IS MY 2 DOOR EURO 5.7 BODY SWAP . JUST CAME HOME TODAY
> & IT'S OFF TO THE INTERIOR SHOP FRIDAY ,
> SO THEY CAN START INSTALLING THE BRAND NEW BLACK
> ...


a angelo your ride looks gr8 homie i need to check out for myself :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 27 2006, 08:42 AM~5851603
> *a angelo your ride looks gr8 homie i need to check out for myself :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YOUR WELCOME TO COME BY ANYTIME , IT SHOULD B HOME SOON
IT'S @ THE INTERIOR SHOP RIGHT NOW .


I ALSO HAVE ANOTHER 2 DOOR BROUGHAM EURO 4 SALE , BUT 
THAT 1 AIN'T A BODY SWAP . COMPLETE WITH PANELS ALREADY
ON IT . ALREADY CUT WITH CYLINDERS , HOSE'S , & COILS IN
IT . SEATS FRONT & BACK ARE DONE BUT THE REST NEEDS TO B 
FINISHED . ALSO NEEDS PAINT & BODY , PUMPS , & BATTS .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 27 2006, 11:07 AM~5851716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not euroed out and plus it looks like a coupedevilee tryin to be a fleetwood :uh:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 27 2006, 12:33 PM~5852198
> *thats not euroed out and plus it looks like a coupedevilee tryin to be a fleetwood :uh:
> *


its a fleetwood thats for sure and sorry its in the midle of construction


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh ok my bad homie thats yours??


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 27 2006, 01:01 PM~5852394
> *oh ok my bad homie thats yours??
> *


no its my biss partners lac i got a regal and a 66 impala. the lac we are painting soon candy purple with patterns. he lays the base and flake i do the patterns and murals.ill post it up this winter when its done


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 22 2006, 09:33 PM~5824141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Jul 27 2006, 11:20 PM~5856893
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: ALL THAT AND NO PICS :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 27 2006, 08:26 AM~5851806
> *YOUR WELCOME TO COME BY ANYTIME , IT SHOULD B HOME SOON
> IT'S @ THE INTERIOR SHOP RIGHT NOW .
> I ALSO HAVE ANOTHER 2 DOOR BROUGHAM EURO  4 SALE , BUT
> ...


ILL GO CHECK IT OUT LATER ON WHEN YOU GET IT BACK FROM THE SHOP :cheesy: WITH JESSI, JHONNY OR THE OTHER ANGELO FROM ROLLERS OLNY SOUTH GATE CAPTER


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MY BAD *
ROLLERS ONLY FROM SOUTH GATE CHAPTER :biggrin:  
*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: AINT IT ROLLERZ ?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 27 2006, 11:25 PM~5856918
> *MY BAD
> ROLLERZ ONLY FROM SOUTH GATE CHAPTER :biggrin:
> 
> *



ROLLERZ ONLY WITH A Z BRO .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHECK THIS OUT RIDERZ IF A 1990 FLEETWOOD GOTS A 307 MOTOR WHAT KINDA TRANNY IT GOT? THE 700R4??


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS MY OLD ONE PAPER CHASER NTO 90D BUT CLEAN


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ANOTHER OF INTERIOR


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 12:43 AM~5857205
> *THIS IS MY OLD ONE PAPER CHASER NTO 90D BUT CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHITS NICE , TYTE COLOR 


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ONE MORE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 12:45 AM~5857208
> *ANOTHER OF INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS CLEAN , WHY YOU SELL IT ????


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS THE ONE IM 90ED OUT RIGHT NWO DOG IM GONNA START M OWN BUILDUP TOPIC SOON


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 27 2006, 10:28 PM~5856930
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WITH A Z BRO .
> *


MY BAD AGAIN .........ANGELO....... DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 12:48 AM~5857216
> *THIS IS THE ONE IM 90ED OUT RIGHT NWO DOG IM GONNA START M OWN BUILDUP TOPIC SOON
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S GOING TO B CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHIT MAN I GOT A 64SS FOR IT IN SAID FUCK IT NOW IM BACK INTO A LAC HOMIE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2006, 12:48 AM~5857218
> *
> MY BAD AGAIN .........ANGELO....... DAWG :biggrin:
> *



DON'T TRIP BRO I WAS JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS HOMIE IM TRYING RIGHT NOW I NEED SOME BETTER CORNER LENCES FOR MY HEADER PANEL THO DOG


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 27 2006, 11:48 PM~5857216
> *THIS IS THE ONE IM 90ED OUT RIGHT NWO DOG IM GONNA START M OWN BUILDUP TOPIC SOON
> 
> 
> ...


THAT G HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 12:49 AM~5857220
> *SHIT MAN I GOT A 64SS FOR IT IN SAID FUCK IT NOW IM BACK INTO A LAC HOMIE
> *



YA I HEAR YOU NOTHING LIKE ROLLING DOWN THE STREET IN A CADI :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 27 2006, 11:50 PM~5857223
> *DON'T TRIP BRO I WAS JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS MR LAC GONNA BE EVEN BETTER THIS TIME AROUND


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 27 2006, 11:48 PM~5857216
> *THIS IS THE ONE IM 90ED OUT RIGHT NWO DOG IM GONNA START M OWN BUILDUP TOPIC SOON
> 
> 
> ...


O YEAH! I LIKE THE WET LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 12:50 AM~5857224
> *THANKS HOMIE IM TRYING RIGHT NOW I NEED SOME BETTER CORNER LENCES FOR MY HEADER PANEL THO DOG
> *



I'LL HIT YOU WITH A # TOMORROW FOR THOSE LENSE'S , I
KNOW SOME 1 PARTING OUT A 4 DOOR . THEY WILL HAVE 
ANYTHING YOU NEED .


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

COOL HOMIE SHIT IN IF U NEED ANYTHING HOLLER AT ME WE ALWAYS GOT SOME SHIT DOWN HERE N DALLAS HOMIE HERES THE SETUP IN THE BLACK ONE BEFORE IM REDOING TI ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 27 2006, 11:43 PM~5857205
> *THIS IS MY OLD ONE PAPER CHASER NTO 90D BUT CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CANDY ORANGE IS BANG'N


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS DOG SOMETIMES I WISH I HAD THAT CAR STILL


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 27 2006, 11:53 PM~5857234
> *I'LL HIT YOU WITH A # TOMORROW FOR THOSE LENSE'S , I
> KNOW SOME 1 PARTING OUT A 4 DOOR . THEY WILL HAVE
> ANYTHING YOU NEED .
> *


A ANGELO PM WITH THAT # I NEED SOME THING OF THAT FOUR DOOR


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 12:55 AM~5857237
> *COOL HOMIE SHIT IN IF U NEED ANYTHING HOLLER AT ME WE ALWAYS GOT SOME SHIT DOWN HERE N DALLAS HOMIE HERES THE SETUP IN THE BLACK ONE BEFORE IM REDOING TI ALL OVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...



3 GATE'S NICE BRO VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 27 2006, 11:56 PM~5857239
> *THANKS DOG SOMETIMES I WISH I HAD THAT CAR STILL
> *


DON'T TRIPP .....CAR'S ARE LIKE BITCH'S THEY COME & GO.............HOMIE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2006, 12:58 AM~5857247
> *A ANGELO PM WITH THAT # I NEED SOME THING OF THAT FOUR DOOR
> *



WHAT YOU NEED BRO I STILL HAVE SOME 90 SHIT LAYING AROUND ?????
BUT NO LENSES'S THAT'S WHY I'M GETTING THE # FOR HIM .


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I NEED A NOTHER SET OF FRONT BUMPER EXTENTION SUPPORTS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

90-92


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2006, 01:03 AM~5857259
> *I NEED A NOTHER SET OF FRONT BUMPER EXTENTION SUPPORTS
> *



NOPE SORRY BRO DON'T HAVE THE PAIR , I THINK I HAVE 1 THOUGH 
I GOTTA LOOK .


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ALRIGHT G uffin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS HOMIE I APPRECIATE IT DOG HIT ME WIHT THAT NUMBER MAN AND ANYTHING I CAN HELP U WIHT LET ME KNOW BRO THANKS G


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 01:43 AM~5857205
> *THIS IS MY OLD ONE PAPER CHASER NTO 90D BUT CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 28 2006, 02:48 AM~5857216
> *THIS IS THE ONE IM 90ED OUT RIGHT NWO DOG IM GONNA START M OWN BUILDUP TOPIC SOON
> 
> 
> ...


i swear thats the same car that got stolen , that guy posted on lil, but might be wrong :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 28 2006, 01:34 AM~5856963
> *CHECK THIS OUT RIDERZ IF A 1990 FLEETWOOD GOTS A 307 MOTOR WHAT KINDA TRANNY IT GOT? THE 700R4??
> *


anyone?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 28 2006, 01:10 PM~5859953
> *i swear thats the same car that got stolen , that guy posted on lil, but might be wrong :uh:  :uh:
> *


i thought he recovered it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:twak: :burn:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA THATS MY RIDES HOMIE IN THE BALCK ONE DID GET RECOVERED IM 90ING IT AS WE SPEAK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH OK THATS WHATS UP


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

tt


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Mine for sale...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=275510


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 28 2006, 02:59 AM~5857251
> *3 GATE'S NICE BRO VERY NICE  :biggrin:
> *


I ONLY SEE 2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 30 2006, 12:51 AM~5867509
> *I ONLY SEE 2
> *




LOOK @ THE PIC CLOSE , ON THE LEFT SIDE THERE ARE 2 SLOW DOWNS .
1 FURTHER BACK THEN THE OTHER SO THAT WOULD MEAN 3 PUMPS .


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH PAPER IS IS JSUT 2 PUMPS HOMIE I GOT THE BIG SLOW DOWNS N ALL ON THE BACK PUMP HALF INCH HARDLINES DOG  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 27 2006, 11:55 PM~5857237
> *COOL HOMIE SHIT IN IF U NEED ANYTHING HOLLER AT ME WE ALWAYS GOT SOME SHIT DOWN HERE N DALLAS HOMIE HERES THE SETUP IN THE BLACK ONE BEFORE IM REDOING TI ALL OVER AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


2 pumps ,3 gates


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 30 2006, 07:06 AM~5867896
> *NAH PAPER IS IS JSUT 2 PUMPS HOMIE I GOT THE BIG SLOW DOWNS N ALL ON THE BACK PUMP HALF INCH HARDLINES DOG   :biggrin:
> *



MY BAD I SAW THE EXTRA SLOW DOWN & FIGURED YOU HAD 
ANOTHER PUMP BACK THERE IN THE CORNER .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 30 2006, 03:01 AM~5867535
> *LOOK @ THE PIC CLOSE , ON THE LEFT SIDE THERE ARE 2 SLOW DOWNS .
> 1 FURTHER BACK THEN THE OTHER SO THAT WOULD MEAN 3 PUMPS .
> 
> ...


i dont think so :scrutinize: :uh: :around: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 30 2006, 11:24 PM~5872381
> *i dont think so :scrutinize:  :uh:  :around:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
THERE IS AN EXTRA SLOW DOWN , THAT'S WHY I THOUGHT 
THERE WAS ANOTHER PUMP .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i understand lol


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA PAAPER I DID THE EXTRA SLWO DOWN FOR LOOKS MAN MOSTLY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOVE THIS PIC


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 1 2006, 12:01 AM~5879994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 1 2006, 03:01 AM~5879994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BIG "I"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 6 2006, 02:57 AM~5911282
> *:thumbsup: BIG "I"
> *



i dont think that cadi is from individuals anymore


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Aug 6 2006, 12:42 PM~5912210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Damn they fucked that one up! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH THEY DID :uh:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Aug 6 2006, 09:42 AM~5912210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 8 2006, 10:03 AM~5924598
> *:angry:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:
the lac is clean, but the wheels kill it.
id rather see it on stocks, or the factory wires and vogues than on those. :thumbsdown:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Aug 6 2006, 11:42 AM~5912210
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsdown:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Did he ever get the 25K he wanted for it. :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: GUESS WHOS LAC WAS THIS


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 9 2006, 01:24 AM~5930818
> *:biggrin:  GUESS WHOS LAC WAS THIS
> 
> 
> ...



yours????....it was Nenes


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

love the color combo uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WISHED IT WAS MINE BUT I HEARD IT WENT TO JAPAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 10 2006, 02:15 AM~5939290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just wondering, What are 90 dashes selling for these days?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it deppends who sells them :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight work


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2006, 10:03 AM~5924967
> *:roflmao:
> the lac is clean, but the wheels kill it.
> id rather see it on stocks, or the factory wires and vogues than on those. :thumbsdown:
> *


*AMEN brother* :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 11 2006, 12:00 AM~5946108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of this car :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt for more pics of these tight lacs


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Before side mouldings were on. This car was a coupe made it a fleetwood and 91 dash also


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks good is that silver leaf on the side


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 11 2006, 09:24 PM~5951416
> *looks good is that silver leaf on the side
> *


yes it was also on hood and trunk. thanks for the compliment


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 11 2006, 08:21 PM~5951401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey people, What month and yr issue did man's world caddy come out on?










I know I have it, but can't find it :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 13 2006, 03:22 PM~5959622
> *Hey people, What month and yr issue did man's world caddy come out on?
> 
> 
> ...


July 2001 65 Impala on the cover Car is Man's World from Parliament C.C.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 13 2006, 02:22 PM~5959622
> *Hey people, What month and yr issue did man's world caddy come out on?
> 
> 
> ...


*JULY 2001*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

on 3


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 9 2006, 01:29 AM~5930838
> *yours????....it was Nenes
> *


 i seen it ,it was top less


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT WAS TOPLESS :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62+Aug 13 2006, 08:25 PM~5961428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

shit is bad. For the record, I should have traded.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHAT WERE U GONNA TRADE FOR THAT LAC HOMIE THE ORANGE ONE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that is a tight paint job but they did a half ass job if i remember right the jams wasnt painted like trunk hood and doors, but might be wrong


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 14 2006, 08:43 PM~5968997
> *shit is bad. For the record, I should have traded.
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: what happened to the tail lense?


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

Aghhhh :tears:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 13 2006, 10:53 PM~5962431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS ONE ITS CLEAN AND THE COLORS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA DOG IT WAS MY LAC THEY DIDNT FINISH THE JAMS N ALL ON IT HOMIE THE LIGHTS WERE MADE OUT OF PLEXI GLASS CLEAR LOOK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its still a tight lac i aint talkin shit about it thought homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS 4 SALE, CHECK IT OUT IN THE FOR SALE SECTION


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 15 2006, 08:22 PM~5975943
> *ITS 4 SALE, CHECK IT OUT IN THE FOR SALE SECTION
> 
> 
> ...


plague's caddy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 09:46 PM~5976541
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

always thought that car was a miami lac?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Aug 15 2006, 02:15 PM~5973836
> *YEA DOG IT WAS MY LAC THEY DIDNT FINISH THE JAMS N ALL ON IT HOMIE THE LIGHTS WERE MADE OUT OF PLEXI GLASS CLEAR LOOK
> *



pics pleaaasseeee :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 15 2006, 08:46 PM~5976541
> *
> *


damn Billy we know its a caddy 




jk


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 16 2006, 01:28 AM~5977792
> *always thought that car was a miami lac?
> *


It was!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it was now where it at?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 14 2006, 08:43 PM~5968997
> *shit is bad. For the record, I should have traded.
> 
> 
> ...


my 67


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would of kept the 67


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 16 2006, 11:25 PM~5984509
> *i would of kept the 67
> *


I did, but at least that was finish. can't wait untill my chevy is painted.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

67s the shit, fastback or custom


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

[http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/787/p1010016eh1is7.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]


THIS IS CLEAN... I HAVE TO SAY.


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 16 2006, 11:57 PM~5984644
> *67s the shit, fastback or custom
> *


fastback


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them fast backs go hard homie do that shit up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT LIKE WHEN THEY LEAVE THE SIDE MOLDINGS ON THE CAR WHEN THE 90 IT,


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 17 2006, 07:01 PM~5990259
> *I DONT LIKE WHEN THEY LEAVE THE SIDE MOLDINGS ON THE CAR WHEN THE 90 IT,
> 
> 
> ...


were can i get one of these custom plates??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr.debonair_@Aug 17 2006, 09:05 PM~5990289
> *were can i get one of these custom plates??
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lovin it


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

TTT for the best topic!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Aug 19 2006, 02:34 PM~6001207
> *TTT for the best topic!
> *


I COULD LOOK AT CADDIES ALL DAY & NIGHT. JUST LOVE EM!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 19 2006, 04:46 PM~6001242
> *I COULD LOOK AT CADDIES ALL DAY & NIGHT. JUST LOVE EM!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 17 2006, 11:07 PM~5992110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice color


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 01:04 AM~5992412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my all time favorit lecab's


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 12:52 AM~5992392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 21 2006, 04:03 AM~6008996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit.that make me want to cry.any spare parts


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 21 2006, 03:03 AM~6008996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :angel:  sad... so sad..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 22 2006, 12:59 AM~6015752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im i the only 1 postin pics in dis biatch


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 22 2006, 10:48 PM~6022034
> *im i the only 1 postin pics in dis biatch
> *


but those are mostly all old pics your posting :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH YOU GOT THE SAME COLOR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 24 2006, 01:19 AM~6030843
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS THE SHIT,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what it dew


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup 214


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP HOMIE HOW U DOING FLETWOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

everythang is everythang homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MINE,BEFORE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT ABOUT AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 02:04 AM~5992412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did these murals?..is this a japan lac?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KNOW ITS IN JAPAN BUT DONT KNOW WHO DID THE MURAL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 31 2006, 10:56 AM~6079436
> *who did these murals?..is this a japan lac?
> *


I think it was "ABEL" :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 22 2006, 12:59 AM~6015752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my ride!!!!!!!! :biggrin: .


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

This is how it looked this year with chrome under carriage. Pic was taken at the Mexican Fiesta in Milwaukee a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

New set-up too. The car will get one more paint job this winter, along with a couple more chrome goodies.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lookin tight homeboy


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

DAMN!i love these cars,i just bought a 91 and gonna 90 my 81,but not sure on what color to spray it any suggestions?possibilities are endless cause i paint cars.
im gonna start on it tomorrow


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so thats where you bought that lac from , i remembered seeing that car in la all the time


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Sep 4 2006, 04:53 PM~6102257
> *DAMN!i love these cars,i just bought a 91 and gonna 90 my 81,but not sure on what color to spray it any suggestions?possibilities are endless cause i paint cars.
> im gonna start on it tomorrow
> 
> ...


i say do sumthing original :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 4 2006, 06:05 PM~6103010
> *so thats where you bought that lac from , i remembered seeing that car in la all the time
> *


Really, you used to see it. Do you know who owned it?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Sep 4 2006, 02:53 PM~6102257
> *DAMN!i love these cars,i just bought a 91 and gonna 90 my 81,but not sure on what color to spray it any suggestions?possibilities are endless cause i paint cars.
> im gonna start on it tomorrow
> 
> ...


I would go with the same color scheme it already has


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 5 2006, 07:18 PM~6111131
> *Really, you used to see it.  Do you know who owned it?
> *


nah i dont homie and dan that lac is tight


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Aug 31 2006, 09:56 AM~6079436
> *who did these murals?..is this a japan lac?
> *


OG Abel


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Sep 4 2006, 02:53 PM~6102257
> *DAMN!i love these cars,i just bought a 91 and gonna 90 my 81,but not sure on what color to spray it any suggestions?possibilities are endless cause i paint cars.
> im gonna start on it tomorrow
> 
> ...


i'd say first do the same scheme it has.....then get rid of those big rims and get some colored matched 13's :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 3 2006, 12:51 PM~6096325
> *New set-up too. The car will get one more paint job this winter, along with a couple more chrome goodies.
> 
> 
> ...


that is clean :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 4 2006, 05:17 PM~6102704
> *
> *



Here is another pic.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that lac is sooo clean :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 13 2006, 08:20 AM~6161890
> *damn that lac is sooo clean :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where them new pic of your lac cuz :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

WAS GOING THRU ALL THE PAGES... THINK THIS CAR LOOKS PROPER uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it is


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

mine almost done!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 14 2006, 08:36 AM~6169955
> *mine almost done!
> 
> 
> ...



looking good..similiar paint scheme like my old one.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HERE'S A 2 DOOR EURO BROUGHAM I HAVE FOR SALE .

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278028


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 14 2006, 07:17 AM~6170151
> *looking good..similiar paint scheme like my old one.
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: if you paint the rockers the color of the top, itll be the same scheme as my 4 door was :biggrin:


hey j coconut what paint is this?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice progress


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

hey j coconut what paint is this?

[/quote]


its the HOK brandywine candy basecoat. I love that stuff, it sprays nice and looks awesome in the light. I'll be painting this one Kandy basecoat rootbeer this winter:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 13 2006, 02:12 PM~6165371
> *WAS GOING THRU ALL THE PAGES... THINK THIS CAR LOOKS PROPER uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE COLOR !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i swear that car is in japan now :uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 14 2006, 07:17 PM~6176106
> *i swear that car is in japan now :uh:
> *


* YOU COULD BE RIGHT !!*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Sep 14 2006, 10:19 PM~6177615
> * YOU COULD BE RIGHT !!
> *


*
NO ITS NOT IT SLEEPING*


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 14 2006, 10:43 PM~6177751
> *NO ITS NOT IT SLEEPING
> *


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

yeah i slept with her :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

that green lac was on e-bay for like 8,000


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Sep 14 2006, 10:52 PM~6177808
> *that green lac was on e-bay for like 8,000
> *


WHEN HOMIE


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Probably 1 1/2 to 2 months ago i was watching it to see how high the price would get, have to admit it is the baddest euro clip lac i have seen on E-bay!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Sep 14 2006, 11:12 PM~6177874
> *Probably 1 1/2 to 2 months ago i was watching it to see how high the price would get, have to admit it is the baddest euro clip lac i have seen on E-bay!
> *


THATS COOL ITS JUST PUT A WAY FOR NOW .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

a euro clip lac :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 15 2006, 12:21 AM~6177919
> *THATS COOL ITS JUST PUT A WAY FOR NOW .
> *


stfu what do you know fool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS THE HOMIES CDZ


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 15 2006, 01:38 PM~6180534
> *THIS THE HOMIES CDZ
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot mine homie!!!!!!! .... only two in the state so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









both under construction!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST YOURS HOMIE YOU BEAT ME TO IT  YOU GUYS MOTAVATE ME DOG


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 15 2006, 01:43 PM~6180568
> *I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST YOURS HOMIE YOU BEAT ME TO IT    YOU GUYS MOTAVATE ME DOG
> *


yea boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 14 2006, 10:43 PM~6177751
> *NO ITS NOT IT SLEEPING
> *


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 1 2006, 01:01 AM~5879994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Sep 15 2006, 01:12 AM~6177874
> *Probably 1 1/2 to 2 months ago i was watching it to see how high the price would get, have to admit it is the baddest euro clip lac i have seen on E-bay!
> *



yeah i seen it to it was on there like a year or two ago too it was in vegas for sale then but i think last time it was in LA :dunno:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

I havent posted any of mine so since its not mine anymore here it is


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 15 2006, 10:38 AM~6180534
> *THIS THE HOMIES CDZ
> 
> 
> ...




hey thanks homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 20 2006, 01:44 PM~6211088
> *I havent posted any of mine so since its not mine anymore here it is
> 
> 
> ...


cut them bushes foo lol but whats up with the coupedeville in da back, and looks like a 63 64 under the cover?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah damn bushes were in the way.

The coupe is now my brother in laws. I gave it to him along with the rims that were on my caddy in the pic and 90 front clip and rear bumper. I'll be helping him finish it off.

The 64 is sitting in my garage waiting its turn. I have another caddy in the works but I'm working on finishing up my Mark V first. I have a few other cars also waiting. 
:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOVES THOSE LINCS


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 15 2006, 09:38 AM~6180534
> *THIS THE HOMIES CDZ
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THIS ONE LOOKS THE BLACK ONE I GOT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post a pic then :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 21 2006, 09:33 PM~6221726
> *post a pic then  :biggrin:
> *


HOMIE YOU BETTER GO A FEW PAGES BACK ON THIS TOPIC AND LOOK FOR IT.  I POST UP ALL 3 OF MY CADI'S. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats alote of lookin , you got any new mags n homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 21 2006, 09:48 PM~6221811
> *thats alote of lookin , you got any new mags n homie
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287723  :biggrin:


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

hey does any 1 know where to get 1 peice stainless trim for pads on two doors


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Sep 21 2006, 09:59 PM~6221872
> *hey does any 1 know where to get 1 peice stainless trim for pads on two doors
> *


THE 2PC ROCKERS FOR THE 2DR BROUGHAM OR THE 1 LONG PC ROCKER THAT GO'S TO A COUPE DEVILLE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pm mr lac :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

im talking about the the 1 on top of the pads 1 peice not 2 peices butted toghter


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0  THATS SHIT IS TIGHT AS FUCK


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kinglac_@Sep 22 2006, 12:32 AM~6222444
> *im talking about the the 1 on top of the pads 1 peice not 2 peices butted toghter
> *


THE 90-92 PLASTIC MOULDINGS OR THE METAL BOOTOM ROCKERS?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

I think he means the chrome molding on top of the plastic 90's molding


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 23 2006, 01:55 AM~6228464
> *THE 90-92 PLASTIC MOULDINGS OR THE METAL BOOTOM ROCKERS?
> *



Its pretty obvious hes talking about the strip that goes ABOVE the plastic 90 side mouldings. Good luck on finding some original one pieces they only came on limos, and anyone who has em aint giving them up. Ive got one piece (good to do one side :uh: ) but there is a company that makes aftermarket pieces theyre like 175.00 or some shit for the pair (both sides) contact mr impala he used them on is latest build-up. He said they are a little wider than OG but they look good in his pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY HELP FROM THE HOMIES WOULD BE COOL CHECK MY TOPIC http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6233386


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

anymore


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

mine finally finished:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

badass johnny.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats hot :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what size moonroof is that johny


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*beautiful...........................!!!!!*


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 25 2006, 08:55 PM~6243811
> *what size moonroof is that johny
> *


its a factory roof.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 26 2006, 07:23 AM~6245771
> *its a factory roof.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 25 2006, 06:34 PM~6243626
> *mine finally finished:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT LOW THAT'S THE WAY I WANT THE NEXT CADI TO SIT .........VERY LOW. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

look like a 37in but this belongs here


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2006, 12:47 AM~6252817
> *NOW THAT LOW THAT'S THE WAY I WANT THE NEXT CADI TO SIT .........VERY LOW. :biggrin:
> *


Thats the way I build all my cars, gotta be LOWriders.........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

layitlow its the law


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2006, 01:47 AM~6252817
> *NOW THAT LOW THAT'S THE WAY I WANT THE NEXT CADI TO SIT .........VERY LOW. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 25 2006, 09:34 PM~6243626
> *mine finally finished:
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say everytime I see this fleet I think wow that mother fuckers bad! Its stance is perfect and I like them colors on the out side! You should keep it John!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 27 2006, 11:49 PM~6260380
> *look like a 37in but this belongs here
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the car in Fergie's "London Bridge" video...

<edit> nope... it isn't: click


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HARD


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

gotta love the lacs


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 27 2006, 12:18 AM~6252724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pics of this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2006, 03:29 PM~6297450
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE DEAL ON THIS??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Oct 3 2006, 03:29 PM~6297443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 3 2006, 02:46 PM~6297561
> *WHATS THE DEAL ON THIS??
> *


 :dunno: but i want those tail lights. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 3 2006, 01:46 PM~6297561
> *WHATS THE DEAL ON THIS??
> *


it was this one when it was first painted. its up in Sac now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 3 2006, 03:59 PM~6297647
> *it was this one when it was first painted. its up in Sac now
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH OK I KNOW HOMEBOY HE GOOD PEEPS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

BOTH, GOOD PEEPS uffin:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Whos got one for sale-


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

hhmmmm :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

super show pics??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

??


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2006, 04:13 PM~6284085
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT YEAR'S THAT I HAVN'T SEEN THE GREEN CADI TO BAD ITS IN JAPAN


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

this one is in for sale topic 84 fleetwood brougham


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 19 2006, 11:13 PM~4884017
> *heres one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Took this pic yesterday....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

niceeee pic aint that brents


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that green one sure has come a long way.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it has i remember when he had the 90 moldings on the 80 bumpers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Might be making a comeback? :0 :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 16 2006, 04:15 PM~6379855
> *
> *


I was at that show :0


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 03:12 PM~6380242
> *I was at that show :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP , FINALLY HOME . I JUST NEED TO 
CHANGE THE KNOCK OFFS & DO A COUPLE MINOR THINGS TO IT .

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 16 2006, 07:35 PM~6381396
> *MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP , FINALLY HOME . I JUST NEED TO
> CHANGE THE KNOCK OFFS & DO A COUPLE MINOR THINGS TO IT .
> 
> ...


Looking tight!


----------



## Cadiman8592 (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 16 2006, 05:35 PM~6381396
> *MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP , FINALLY HOME . I JUST NEED TO
> CHANGE THE KNOCK OFFS & DO A COUPLE MINOR THINGS TO IT .
> 
> ...


Post pics with the new knockoffs!


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 16 2006, 05:35 PM~6381396
> *MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP , FINALLY HOME . I JUST NEED TO
> CHANGE THE KNOCK OFFS & DO A COUPLE MINOR THINGS TO IT .
> 
> ...


Nice Caddy :thumbsup: 

Just wondering when you have to get it smogged do they say anything or give you a hard time?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 16 2006, 07:10 PM~6381801
> *Nice Caddy  :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wondering when you have to get it smogged do they say anything or give you a hard time?
> *



WELL I BEEN HAVING TROUBLE GETTING THAT DONE , IT PASSES THE 
SMOG BUT NOT THERE VISUAL INSPECTION CAUSE IT'S THE WRONG 
ENGINE & FRAME FOR THAT YEAR 2 DOOR .


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 16 2006, 07:35 PM~6381396
> *MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP , FINALLY HOME . I JUST NEED TO
> CHANGE THE KNOCK OFFS & DO A COUPLE MINOR THINGS TO IT .
> 
> ...



looks real nice! :0


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 16 2006, 07:46 PM~6382123
> *WELL I BEEN HAVING TROUBLE GETTING THAT DONE , IT PASSES THE
> SMOG BUT NOT THERE VISUAL INSPECTION CAUSE IT'S THE WRONG
> ENGINE & FRAME FOR THAT YEAR 2 DOOR .
> *



If you could let me or the rest of us know how it all works out. I was planning on doing that to my 82 but didn’t feel like dealing with that part of it instead I sold it and bought an 81 with the 368. I also sold the 90 parts car with the 5.7 to Sergio the guy with the yellow Pimp Candy Caddy. But it would be nice to know in case I get another one.

Clean Caddy though. Hope you get all that worked out so you can roll it soon.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

paper chaser the car looks really good did you do all the swap work I am doing one might need some info.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 16 2006, 04:16 AM~6376575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so dope   damn :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 16 2006, 08:28 PM~6382305
> *If you could let me or the rest of us know how it all works out. I was planning on doing that to my 82 but didn’t feel like dealing with that part of it instead I sold it and bought an 81 with the 368. I also sold the 90 parts car with the 5.7 to Sergio the guy with the yellow Pimp Candy Caddy. But it would be nice to know in case I get another one.
> 
> Clean Caddy though. Hope you get all that worked out so you can roll it soon.
> *



IF WORSE COMES TO WORSE , I'LL PAY FOR A RIGGED SMOG .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Oct 16 2006, 08:30 PM~6382326
> *paper chaser the car looks really good did you do all the swap work I am doing one might need some info.
> *



WHAT YOU NEED HELP WITH ??????


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

i am doing the frame swap also and am in the wiring part right now, i already took all the 92 wiring out, now i am doing the 83's some of the shity looks the same does it all have to go?


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

i meant shit but anyways like the little boxes that are mounted in the kick panels, or next to steering coulmn, what about all of the a/c heater componets switch tose or leave trhe old ones? that is the only things i am wondering about :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 16 2006, 10:25 PM~6383026
> *i am doing the frame swap also and am in the wiring part right now, i already took all the 92 wiring out, now i am doing the 83's some of the shity looks the same does it all have to go?
> *



YUP EVERY WIRE FROM THE 92 FOUR DOOR WAS USED IN THE 2 DOOR .
ALL THE O.G WIREING FROM THE 2 DOOR WAS TOSSED OUT .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 16 2006, 10:27 PM~6383053
> *i meant shit but anyways like the little boxes that are mounted in the kick panels, or next to steering coulmn, what about all of the a/c heater componets switch tose or leave trhe old ones?  that is the only things i am wondering about  :biggrin:
> *



IF YOUR DOING A BODY SWAP YOU NEED TO PUT THE 90'S AC IN IT ....
YOU HAVE TO GUT THE DONER CAR TIL THERE IS NOTHING LEFT BUT A SHELL .


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:biggrin: alright cool today i was kind of being crefull what i was cutting but now i wont, the wires that go into the door are a bitch to get in through that rubber piece in between door and body, i think the only thing i will use is the switchs and wiring for the 2 windows instead of for on the drivers door


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Oct 17 2006, 12:29 AM~6383076
> *IF YOUR DOING A BODY SWAP YOU NEED TO PUT THE 90'S AC IN IT ....
> YOU HAVE TO GUT THE DONER CAR TIL THERE IS NOTHING LEFT BUT A SHELL .
> *


Damn! He said gut! :biggrin: Gonna look bad ass mad props!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

that is what the donor car is right now just a shell, so after i finish yanking out all the old wires i will take out all the a/c componets, just the ones in the engine bay right? cause the ones in the inside of the body look exactly the same, maybe just the heter control box is diffrent though the one with the plug with 5 diffrent hoses coming out of it.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

whats up big caddy i see you , getting close to finishing might be hitting you up on them side moldings, if you are still doing them. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 16 2006, 10:32 PM~6383107
> *Damn! He said gut!  :biggrin: Gonna look bad ass mad props!
> *



YUP GUT !!!!!!!! EVERYTHING IN & ON MY 2 DOOR IS FROM THE 90'S 
DONER EXCEPT THE 2 DOOR SHELL , DOORS , & GLASS . 



EVERY WIRE , CLIP , FUSE , RELAY , NUT , BOLT , SCREW THAT 
WAS USED ON MY 2 DOOR IS OFF OF THE 90'S EURO DONER CAR .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 16 2006, 10:35 PM~6383122
> *that is what the donor car is right now just a shell, so after i finish yanking out all the old wires i will take out all the a/c componets, just the ones in the engine bay right? cause the ones in the inside of the body look exactly the same, maybe just the heter control box is diffrent though the one with the plug with 5 diffrent hoses coming out of it.
> *



CHANGE EVERYTHING INSIDE & OUT . THAT WAY THERE IS NO CONFUSION .


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Hell yeah, i cant wait til tommorow, its on now, bye bye wires!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks again Paper Chaser for the valuable info!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 16 2006, 10:41 PM~6383186
> * Thanks again Paper Chaser for the valuable info!
> *



ANY TIME BRO , HAPPY TO HELP :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

DAMN that is a nice pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 17 2006, 01:31 AM~6383097
> *:biggrin: alright cool today i was kind of being crefull what i was cutting but now i wont, the wires that go into the door are a bitch to get in through that rubber piece in between door and body, i think the only thing i will use is the switchs and wiring for the 2 windows instead of for on the drivers door
> *


The rear doors, you can unplug the harness right inside the body under the seatbelts, and then pull them out thru the door. On the front doors there is a couple screws holding the rubber boots in place. If you take them out and bull the boot free it amkes it a lot easier.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Oct 18 2006, 08:59 PM~6397932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: x2 very cool pic homie..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 18 2006, 07:22 PM~6397717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: 

tight picz homie


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLZNKRON1K_@Oct 19 2006, 10:12 AM~6401097
> *uffin:  uffin:
> 
> tight picz homie
> *


Thanks Seems :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 18 2006, 11:05 PM~6398867
> *:biggrin: x2 very cool pic homie..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 20 2006, 05:45 PM~6411197
> *
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Deesta where ya at homie? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 17 2006, 07:37 PM~6389413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

:big







grin:


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 22 2006, 10:50 PM~6422570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

who needs 90'd out


> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6424568
> *rollin fo 0's.. wrapped in fo vogues (The homies super clean 85 fwbc with 43k miles) And the rims we got from DOUBLE-O..  I love this car, it's OG lookin, but wit a lil lowrider flavor to is cuz the smaller vogues.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

arent those 90 wires?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

They were optional on older Caddies starting in the late seventies up through 92 I believe


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 23 2006, 10:33 AM~6424689
> *They were optional on older Caddies starting in the late seventies up through 92 I believe
> *



that's his car WH0DI.... he was bein a smart ass cuz those rims are actually off a 92.. so theoretically the car is 90'd out lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6424756
> *that's his car WH0DI.... he was bein a smart ass cuz those rims are actually off a 92.. so theoretically the car is 90'd out lol
> *


Those are Appliance Wire wheels made for cadillacs from 1977 to 1991


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:49 AM~6424810
> *Those are Appliance Wire wheels made for cadillacs from 1977 to 1991
> *



those pictures were supposed to generate some comments about how nice that car is lol... not a debate on applicance wire wheels!!!!
haha kidding


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Haha Sorry man I totally missed what you wrote above the picture. 

That is a very nice car. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 06:36 AM~6424118
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 08:49 AM~6424810
> *Those are Appliance Wire wheels made for cadillacs from 1977 to 1991
> *


SUP BRIAN ??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Jose's caddy president of Delegation Central Valley:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 04:30 PM~6435524
> *Jose's caddy president of Delegation Central Valley:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 05:30 PM~6435524
> *Jose's caddy president of Delegation Central Valley:
> 
> 
> ...



Me likey. uffin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

THE LAC AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE AND THE LAC AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE ARE THE BIZZNESS. :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hell yeah the BIZZNAZZZ :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 05:30 PM~6435524
> *Jose's caddy president of Delegation Central Valley:
> 
> 
> ...


      dam thats nice.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 23 2006, 11:28 AM~6424638
> *who needs 90'd out
> *


you do


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i have a 90..that's my boys car.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 11:30 PM~6445476
> *i have a 90..that's my boys car.
> *


i know i know


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## showstoppahrollin (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

the homies but he sold it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT BLU 1 DONT LOOK 90D


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 21 2006, 11:46 PM~6015602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANYMORE PICS ?? I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST !! :banghead:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 22 2006, 09:48 PM~6422555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this car for sale?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

on 5.20


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

cleeeeean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2006, 02:14 AM~6556639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really like when the side mouldings are color matched to the car :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2006, 01:14 AM~6556639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 01:39 AM~6556851
> *I really like when the side mouldings are color matched to the car  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that bitch clean :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 22 2006, 09:48 PM~6422555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOT DAMN i WANT THIS CAR. :0 :0 IS IT 4 SALE DOES ANYBODY KNOW?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thats a nice caddy.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HERE'S A SHOT OF MY NARDI STEERING WHEEL & SHIFTER I PUT IN 
MY 2 DOOR , OH & THE FRONT SEAT . I HOPE YOU LIKE'S 
:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 14 2006, 11:48 AM~6565751
> *HERE'S A SHOT OF MY NARDI STEERING WHEEL & SHIFTER I PUT IN
> MY 2 DOOR , OH & THE FRONT SEAT . I HOPE YOU LIKE'S
> :biggrin:
> ...


very nice.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 13 2006, 07:27 PM~6561783
> *
> *


gooooooooooooooood damn this shit is tooo fukin serious..makes me wanna build another lac


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 14 2006, 01:36 PM~6566468
> *gooooooooooooooood damn this shit is tooo fukin serious..makes me wanna build another lac
> *


DO ITTTTTTTTTT. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 14 2006, 12:48 PM~6565751
> *HERE'S A SHOT OF MY NARDI STEERING WHEEL & SHIFTER I PUT IN
> MY 2 DOOR , OH & THE FRONT SEAT . I HOPE YOU LIKE'S
> :biggrin:
> ...


YEAH THEM WHEELS AND SHIFTER GO HARD IN THEM LACS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 14 2006, 09:48 AM~6565751
> *HERE'S A SHOT OF MY NARDI STEERING WHEEL & SHIFTER I PUT IN
> MY 2 DOOR , OH & THE FRONT SEAT . I HOPE YOU LIKE'S
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2006, 12:14 AM~6556639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've always loved that color. Clean and simple


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 16 2006, 11:47 AM~6581508
> *I've always loved that color. Clean and simple
> *


TOOK ALOT OF PICTURES OF THIS ONE IN VEGAS AT THE HOTEL, AND TOOK A COUPLE OF YOUR COUPE TO FINALLY GOT TO SEE IT IN PERSON CLEANTTT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 16 2006, 10:50 AM~6581539
> *TOOK ALOT OF PICTURES OF THIS ONE IN VEGAS AT THE HOTEL, AND TOOK A COUPLE OF YOUR COUPE TO FINALLY GOT TO SEE IT IN PERSON CLEANTTT
> :thumbsup:
> *


Haha. Thanks. Post some up  :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT TO GET THEM OFF MY OTHER COMPUTER, I TOOK LIKE 100 AND SOMETHING PICTURES MOST OF THEM WERE ALL CADILLACS. SENT THEM TO MY FRIENDS THEY LIKE WHAT THE HELL TO MANY LACS :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 16 2006, 10:47 AM~6581508
> *I've always loved that color. Clean and simple
> *


i agree uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 16 2006, 03:16 AM~6376575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR !! ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THE COLOR ??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 16 2006, 12:16 PM~6582073
> *GOT TO GET THEM OFF MY OTHER COMPUTER, I TOOK LIKE 100 AND SOMETHING PICTURES MOST OF THEM WERE ALL CADILLACS. SENT THEM TO MY FRIENDS THEY LIKE WHAT THE HELL TO MANY LACS :roflmao:
> *


Cool. We tend to gravitate towards our interests


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 16 2006, 05:54 PM~6584045
> *NICE COLOR !! ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THE COLOR ??
> *


I LIKE THIS CAR BETTER NOW THAN WHEN IT HAD THE WHITE MOULDINGS, WAS CLEAN BEFORE BUT THE NEW GRAPHICS AND DASH AND TRUNK MAKES IT LOOK BETTER THAN WHEN IT WAS FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAG :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH HE STEPED IT UP ALOTE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 16 2006, 10:28 PM~6586322
> *YEAH HE STEPED IT UP ALOTE
> *


I'm feelin that top. Not sure about the stripes on the upper portion of the quarter. Damn clean car though.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam that green caddy is nice.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 17 2006, 07:17 PM~6591773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 17 2006, 08:16 PM~6591766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 29 2006, 09:48 PM~6663490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 22 2006, 09:48 PM~6422555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

I saw her first !!! :angry: .............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 18 2006, 01:27 AM~6593560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think this is the lecab that has a tune port engine.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

keep it or sell it , and if so how much is it worth ??




































:uh:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

keep that shit


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 12:53 PM~6698737
> *keep it or sell it , and if so how much is it worth ??
> 
> 
> ...


how ma


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 01:53 PM~6698737
> *keep it or sell it , and if so how much is it worth ??
> 
> 
> ...


keep that shit foo! Damn! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 5 2006, 01:56 PM~6699196
> *keep that shit foo! Damn! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


hell ya x2


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 08:22 PM~1910877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Fleetwod? and wat year is this? im thinking of gettin 1 now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 01:53 PM~6698737
> *keep it or sell it , and if so how much is it worth ??
> 
> 
> ...


this just me if i had an 80s real vert i would never sell it, :biggrin: you must of bought that when you sold the dropdonk??


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 5 2006, 06:26 PM~6700944
> *Is this Fleetwod? and wat year is this? im thinking of gettin 1 now
> *


dON'T know the year but yes it is a fleet, just 90'd


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 17 2006, 07:16 PM~6591766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 01:53 PM~6698737
> *keep it or sell it , and if so how much is it worth ??
> 
> 
> ...



keep it!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttmft BITCHES !!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 5 2006, 06:26 PM~6700944
> *Is this Fleetwod? and wat year is this? im thinking of gettin 1 now
> *


if you want one I'll sell mine.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 17 2006, 06:37 AM~6774423
> *if you want one I'll sell mine.
> 
> 
> ...


how about i give you 5 COLORBARS and some cash ? deal :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 17 2006, 02:37 PM~6774423
> *if you want one I'll sell mine.
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you realy sell it? Are you shure.... so whats your price?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 5 2004, 10:19 PM~2005765
> *Max-------UCE  Lima Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

1 OF MY FAV'S


SUPER NATURAL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2006, 11:53 AM~6698737
> *keep it or sell it , and if so how much is it worth ??
> 
> 
> ...




NA FUCK THAT! SELL IT!!!!!!!!!!





































































TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

OH YA AND IT AINT WORTH THAT MUCH. CUZ U GOT 2 HOOD ORNAMENTS ON IT. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 24 2006, 02:33 PM~6815838
> *OH YA AND IT AINT WORTH THAT MUCH. CUZ U GOT 2 HOOD ORNAMENTS ON IT.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 24 2006, 01:33 PM~6815838
> *OH YA AND IT AINT WORTH THAT MUCH. CUZ U GOT 2 HOOD ORNAMENTS ON IT.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DAT HOW DAY DO OUT HER IN DUH SOUF !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 24 2006, 12:33 PM~6815838
> *OH YA AND IT AINT WORTH THAT MUCH. CUZ U GOT 2 HOOD ORNAMENTS ON IT.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

ill be your slave if u hook me up wit dat lecab.... *drools*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 26 2006, 01:28 AM~6825852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2006, 09:20 PM~6818133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 17 2006, 07:17 PM~6591773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange juiced_@Aug 30 2005, 08:11 PM~3723382
> *[attachmentid=261416]
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

90d out hopper on da bumper


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2006, 10:20 PM~6818133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


usually Im not a big Vogue fan but that and Tunas both look tight.


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 26 2006, 08:50 AM~6826435
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2...that fuckers bad!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2006, 01:14 AM~6556639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT DO 5.20'S GO FOR THESE DAY'S


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^I think thats my favorite 90d fleetwood coupe^^^


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 10 2007, 10:39 PM~6955891
> *WHAT DO 5.20'S GO FOR THESE DAY'S
> *


About 500-800 for a set of skinny whites.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Where the Skirts at... Post some Lac with Skirts Thanks


----------



## 95ltc (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Apr 30 2004, 07:02 PM~1911131
> *Under construction
> *



Is that the Brougham or Deville? How can you tell the difference?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 10 2007, 10:15 PM~6956198
> *Where the Skirts at... Post some Lac with Skirts  Thanks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO :angry:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 10 2007, 11:36 PM~6956965
> *Is that the Brougham or Deville? How can you tell the difference?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jan 11 2007, 12:58 AM~6957766
> *:uh:
> *


even the scotland people know lol


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Jan 10 2007, 10:15 PM~6956198
> *Where the Skirts at... Post some Lac with Skirts  Thanks
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95ltc_@Jan 10 2007, 11:36 PM~6956965
> *Is that the Brougham or Deville? How can you tell the difference?
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 11 2007, 01:02 AM~6957797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup homeboy i c you rollin with cold blooded now huh, thats whats up


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's your Cadillac with skirts :barf:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 11 2007, 06:33 AM~6958930
> *Here's your Cadillac with skirts  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...



those would look better if they were cut shorter at the body line, were it curves down...


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 11 2007, 11:28 AM~6959495
> *those would look better if they were cut shorter at the body line, were it curves down...
> *


They don't look good on there all together.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 11 2007, 05:33 AM~6958930
> *Here's your Cadillac with skirts  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont know about those skirts.not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 11 2007, 10:28 AM~6959495
> *those would look better if they were cut shorter at the body line, were it curves down...
> *




Ftk I got some and they don`t look like that :barf: 


them Bitches look too fat..... Cut and Shave....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 11 2007, 06:33 AM~6958930
> *Here's your Cadillac with skirts  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 11 2007, 09:38 AM~6959543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 11 2007, 01:05 AM~6957826
> *sup homeboy i c you rollin with cold blooded now huh, thats whats up
> *



whaz upper homie. yeah, we got some things going on for 07. you should come to our first annual keep the peace picnic May 5th.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 11 2007, 08:33 AM~6958930
> *Here's your Cadillac with skirts  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how they would look on a cpe that's juiced with 13's and all the good shit ya know?


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

makes it look like a olds 98


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 12 2007, 12:55 AM~6966822
> *makes it look like a olds 98
> *



it sure does.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 12 2007, 12:10 AM~6966272
> *whaz upper homie.  yeah, we got some things going on for 07.  you should come to our first annual keep the peace picnic May 5th.
> *


thats wut it dew homie, i wish i could make it up there i havent been to a show and picnic in like 2 years cuz of shit i got goin on down here and my lacs


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 11 2007, 07:35 PM~6964738
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 11 2007, 08:38 AM~6959543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :0


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jan 11 2007, 08:38 AM~6959543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT A REAL LA CAB IF NOT WER DID YOU GET YOUR TOP CUT AND THE VERT PUT ON :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

MY 90'D CADY


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

This is my 82 fleetwood from DELEGATION C.C central ca :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 14 2007, 07:54 PM~6987478
> * This is my 82 fleetwood from DELEGATION C.C central ca :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jan 14 2007, 08:26 AM~6982401
> * :biggrin:
> *


nice 3, nice coupe - post some mo.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

BUMP FOR LACS! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 24 2006, 02:19 AM~6030843
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy was used it the T.I. video Beat Down Low. Clean Coupe. :thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

top back remix


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 15 2007, 11:35 PM~6997668
> *top back remix
> *


Yep!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7000152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this car, Is that a 44 or a 42 I see? :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 16 2007, 01:03 PM~7001279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 DAMn THAT MUG IS BAD ASS! THANKS BRO!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 16 2007, 01:05 PM~7001308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Craigs old car!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:37 PM~7001602
> *Craigs old car!
> *


Oh SHIT, first time I seen it IS THAT A 44 IN THE ROoF OR A 42?  I cant tell for some reason! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 10:20 AM~7000858
> *Anymore pics of this car, Is that a 44 or a 42 I see? :biggrin:
> *



I MISS MY OLD CAR :tears:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 17 2007, 01:10 PM~7011610
> *I MISS MY OLD CAR :tears:
> *


Dont it wont be long! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 12 2004, 05:58 AM~2210679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Oct 24 2004, 10:35 PM~2325123
> *any side pics of this car?? or the impala next to it?? I love the patterns
> 
> 
> ...


ANY SIDE PICS ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Oct 29 2004, 12:06 PM~2340778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 13 2005, 10:13 AM~4196511
> *i like the coupe w/out rag and the fleetwood trim
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2006, 05:01 AM~5301859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 12 2006, 08:00 PM~5418719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 09:21 AM~5567125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 12 2006, 04:07 PM~5596250
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 19 2006, 12:48 AM~5630737
> *DesirableOnes C.C. (keep an eye out for LRM double feature in the future)
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 19 2006, 12:49 PM~5632956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG] :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 27 2006, 12:28 AM~5674750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 2 2006, 11:08 PM~5706302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 7 2006, 11:35 AM~5731985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 17 2006, 02:44 AM~5786686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 20 2006, 12:00 AM~5807267
> *CRAZZY TRUNK SET UP I LOVE IT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 5 2006, 11:58 PM~5910836
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 01:52 AM~5992392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET UP THERE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 02:04 AM~5992412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 22 2006, 12:59 AM~6015752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WERE CAN I GET WEATHER STRIPING FOR A 85 FLEETWOOD 2DR. ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 26 2007, 09:02 PM~7098520
> *WERE CAN I GET WEATHER STRIPING FOR A 85 FLEETWOOD 2DR. ??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he 
T op


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 02:24 AM~2135233
> *Chicos cadi is nice but they way they do the conversions im not sure if I care for the way they leave so much over hang above the windows, I guess its cool but for 18,000 dollars id rather go find a real og vert. I have a lead on a couple of them for less than 20k low miles and all. I guess it all comes down to no matter what you do unless you have a real H&E rag its just not the same
> *


DO THEY STILL DO THE THE CONVERSIONS AND IS THAT REALLY THE PRICE? :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 10:18 PM~6375690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 20 2006, 06:48 PM~6411219
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2006, 01:14 AM~6556639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

HEAR WE GO. LOOKS LIKE MY CAR HAS A TWIN


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 9 2004, 11:57 PM~1936710
> *Mine
> 
> 
> ...










: TWIN RIDES IN DIFRENT STATES


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

so far it looks like i'm keeping the car so here it is 6 days before LOWRIDER in miami. 









[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 5 2007, 09:28 PM~7185718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REAL NICE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i guess i'll start working on this baby this year


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: thats a sweet car. you trying to sell it?


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 5 2007, 10:35 PM~7185812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WISH ME LUCK I AM GONNA TRY AND GET THESE ON THIS?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

fuck all these llacs makes me want to build one myself :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 5 2007, 10:28 PM~7185718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 HOOD ORNAMENTS !!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2005, 10:45 AM~4202681
> *AYE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 5 2007, 11:50 PM~7186018
> *WISH ME LUCK I AM GONNA TRY AND GET THESE ON THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


you can do it :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 6 2007, 07:08 PM~7193329
> *2 HOOD ORNAMENTS !!
> *


another one of those down south things


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THOSE WERE PICTURES AT VEGAS TOOK ALOT MORE OF COUPES JUST GOT TO FIND THEM


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MINE BEFORE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

90S PILLOWS FOR SALE AND OTHER 90 PARTS


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2007, 07:17 PM~7202865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass cadi


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Feb 7 2007, 07:24 PM~7202916
> *Bad Ass cadi
> *


I TOOK A PICTURE OF EVERYONE THERE AND AT THE HOTEL JUST GOT 2 FIND THEM PICTURES I TOOK ALOT OF THIS ONE AND THE ONES INDOORS


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

The big "I" NY/NJ


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2007, 07:26 PM~7202933
> *I TOOK A PICTURE OF EVERYONE THERE AND AT THE HOTEL JUST GOT 2 FIND THEM PICTURES I TOOK ALOT OF THIS ONE AND THE ONES INDOORS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2007, 07:15 PM~7202842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2007, 01:50 AM~7186018
> *WISH ME LUCK I AM GONNA TRY AND GET THESE ON THIS?
> *


Good luck Rich haven't seen one euroed out myself.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2007, 06:17 PM~7202865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 6 2007, 12:50 AM~7186018
> *WISH ME LUCK I AM GONNA TRY AND GET THESE ON THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


id love to see that


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

c r cars lookin good any daytime pics, thats a new club


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

got a full 90 kit for sale . anyone interested?


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Feb 9 2007, 08:51 AM~7217533
> *c r cars lookin good any daytime pics, thats a new club
> *


 will take some on sat and post we got about 8 cas comming out right now.will be posting as they progress.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 13 2006, 03:14 AM~6556639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car in Vegas was the bomb. Good attention to deatail and the owner was cool.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 17 2006, 07:17 PM~6591773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2007, 09:17 PM~7202865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pics of this? I think I dig that color


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Feb 9 2007, 07:22 PM~7220946
> *will take some on sat and post we got about 8 cas comming out right now.will be posting as they progress.
> *


do that homeboy would like to se what yall got


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Feb 12 2007, 09:10 PM~7244388
> *do that homeboy would like to se what yall got
> *


heres that lac.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ooowwwweeee that lac cold


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

BUMP FOR LACS! uffin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Feb 12 2007, 11:36 PM~7245800
> *heres that lac.
> 
> 
> ...


Those Euro panels need 2 B molded B 4 they R installed.........Looks like shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 06:21 PM~1910875
> *ill start
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: CLEAN AS FUK :biggrin:


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Feb 13 2007, 12:26 PM~7249026
> *Those Euro panels need 2 B molded B 4 they R installed.........Looks like shit!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dude i agree on the moldings but this is a chics car that she put together. and did most of the work hers self. but even with moldings this car still looks good over all. but i don't see any pics of your perfect car so you know what they say opioins are like azz holes all haters have one :biggrin: but untill than we will keep it CERTIFIED.


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Feb 13 2007, 12:36 AM~7245800
> *heres that lac.
> 
> 
> ...


Third brake light, looks tight


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> dude i agree on the moldings but this is a chics car that she put together. and did most of the work hers self. but even with moldings this car still looks good over all. but i don't see any pics of your perfect car so you know what they say opioins are like azz holes all haters have one :biggrin: but untill than we will keep it CERTIFIED.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

putting in work, wetsanding the hood after the paint


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Same ride, but with some chrome goodies.......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 17 2007, 01:50 PM~7286258
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

nice caddy's :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7286246
> *putting in work, wetsanding the hood after the paint
> 
> 
> ...


wetsandings fun isnt it


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 09:48 AM~7289297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason i just love this picture!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 06:48 AM~7289594
> *for some reason i just love this picture!
> *


cuz u can see all the dudes asses :dunno: j/k bro, ya its a clean ass lac, thats prolly why :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 02:08 PM~7289609
> *cuz u can see all the dudes asses :dunno: j/k bro, ya its a clean ass lac, thats prolly why  :0
> *


yeah it must be the asses... :around: 
seriously no but that impala is also nice, wich show is this?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 08:29 AM~7289627
> *yeah it must be the asses... :around:
> seriously no but that impala is also nice, wich show is this?
> *


looks like inside cashman field, possibly the supershow...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 07:48 AM~7289594
> *for some reason i just love this picture!
> *


*maybe because you like cadillacs.....
its a very clear picture.....
its not blurry...
it has very good lighting..
the picture is focused....
and cause i took that picture....

so thats why you like it...*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 19 2007, 12:28 AM~7291940
> *maybe because you like cadillacs.....
> its a very clear picture.....
> its not blurry...
> ...


yeah okey..
I DO like cadillacs and it IS a sharp, crisp picture, but there's also this untold story. 
I see eleven guys paying their total attention to that yellow 64. One guy is even pointing at it. Nobody is paying any attention to the blue cadi, or for that matter our friend the photographer. Makes me wanna walk right past the cadi to see whats up for my damn self. Now THATS a fucken Kodak moment right there and this pic belongs in the Best of best pics on LIL. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 17 2007, 03:47 PM~7286246
> *putting in work, wetsanding the hood after the paint
> 
> 
> ...


DAN GOT DEM SOAP SUDS DROOLIN!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 01:48 AM~7289297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 06:59 PM~7292608
> *yeah okey..
> I DO like cadillacs and it IS a sharp, crisp picture, but there's also this untold story.
> I see eleven guys paying their total attention to that yellow 64. One guy is even pointing at it. Nobody is paying any attention to the blue cadi, or for that matter our friend the photographer. Makes me wanna walk right past the cadi to see whats up for my damn self. Now THATS a fucken Kodak moment right there and this pic belongs in the Best of best pics on LIL.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

those extended uppers look rad.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 1 2007, 11:13 PM~7386867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID HE SAY RAD LOL


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

heres one for ya!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Hopefully mines will come out nice this year.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

it will be out soon.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 5 2007, 04:04 PM~7412096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ARE THOSE THE MUFFLERS ON BOTH SIDES :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 2 2007, 11:22 AM~7390346
> *DID HE SAY RAD LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

QUOTE(drasticbean @ Feb 19 2007, 12:28 AM) 
maybe because you like cadillacs.....
its a very clear picture.....
its not blurry...
it has very good lighting..
the picture is focused....
and cause i took that picture....

so thats why you like it


> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2007, 07:59 PM~7292608
> *
> yeah okey..
> I DO like cadillacs and it IS a sharp, crisp picture, but there's also this untold story.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 5 2007, 05:04 PM~7412096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE THEM BIG ASS TIPS OFF ASAP, YOU KILLING THE COUPEDEVILLE WITH THEM ON


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 5 2007, 10:47 PM~7416108
> *TAKE THEM BIG ASS TIPS OFF ASAP, YOU KILLING THE COUPEDEVILLE WITH THEM ON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 2 2007, 12:22 PM~7390346
> *DID HE SAY RAD LOL
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

up


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 24 2006, 09:30 PM~6437440
> *Me likey. uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

for bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

why for me... i have a chevy..


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 8 2007, 10:10 PM~7440104
> *for bean
> 
> 
> ...


always loved that lac


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2007, 02:58 AM~7442681
> *why for me... i have a chevy..
> *


time to convert!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 9 2007, 03:20 AM~7442747
> *time to convert!!!
> *


maybe.............


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

rad







> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 2 2007, 09:22 AM~7390346
> *DID HE SAY RAD LOL
> *


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

i know yall will hate me but i live in florida,thers not many lo lows down here.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its clean thogh


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

What Kolor is that???????? Looks Nice!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Mar 11 2007, 11:24 AM~7455070
> *i know yall will hate me but i live in florida,thers not many lo lows down here.
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT COLOR IS THAT? :0 

:twak: for the big rims... but :thumbsup: on the rest of the car.. looks clean..


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks.its blue to green kamelion pearl over black


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2007, 02:58 AM~7442681
> *why for me... i have a chevy..
> *



yes you do..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more pics of this llac, 








[/quote]


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Mar 11 2007, 07:23 PM~7457240
> *thanks.its blue to green kamelion pearl over black
> 
> 
> ...



looking good ice cold.... whered u get the idea for that color  :0


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

MY BOY Had it. it was clean so i had to lay it down.lol


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> any more pics of this llac,
> players club and players ball. same owner, same car??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i used to look at them issues all the time


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

What is all involved in 90'ing a 78 or 79 :dunno: Sorry got through scanning 19 pages and figured it'd be easier to just ask


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 17 2007, 01:50 PM~7286258
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24k freshly gold plated 90 mirrors just plated em for my 90 but im gona sell it.

there's no pits..they're power mirrors and heated.....i dont know what they worth..........if anyone wants em throw out some offers


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Mar 19 2007, 08:17 AM~7505556
> *24k freshly gold plated 90 mirrors just plated em for my 90 but im gona sell it.
> 
> there's no pits..they're power mirrors and heated.....i dont know what they worth..........if anyone wants em throw out some offers
> ...


50 bucks :dunno:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 13 2007, 10:22 AM~7469043
> *What is all involved in 90'ing a 78 or 79 :dunno: Sorry got through scanning 19 pages and figured it'd be easier to just ask
> *


YOU ACTUALLY DONT 90 A 78 OR 79 YOU CONVERT 1980-1985 2 DOOR FLEETWOODS AND DEVILES


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 19 2007, 03:41 PM~7508435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 19 2007, 02:41 PM~7508435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 whats up with the rockers on the fender and door?? are those rockers painted on?? :ugh:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 20 2007, 01:07 AM~7511649
> *
> *


whut months issu is this please???


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 20 2007, 12:46 AM~7512322
> *whut months issu is this please???
> *


May 07


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0  * !!!ITS OUT RIGHT NOW!!! *:biggrin: :around: hno: :wow: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 20 2007, 12:38 AM~7512306
> *
> *


love that steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 19 2007, 10:03 PM~7511602
> *
> *


----------



## OGgfk (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 9 2007, 06:00 PM~7221287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet shit


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 20 2007, 11:00 PM~7519619
> *
> *


 NICE PICS L.A.COUNTY !!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Aug 14 2004, 03:58 PM~2134173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 17 2007, 04:47 PM~7286246
> *putting in work, wetsanding the hood after the paint
> 
> 
> ...


wipein it down with paper towels ehh???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Mar 24 2007, 06:33 PM~7544618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU EVER FIND OUT ABOUT THE WEATHER STRIPING FOR THE DOORS ??


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7511214
> *:0 whats up with the rockers on the fender and door?? are those rockers painted on?? :ugh:
> *



YA FOR NOW JUST GOT THE REST OF THEM GOTTA PAINT THEM FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 22 2007, 11:10 PM~7534021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 21 2007, 01:58 AM~7519612
> *
> *


real clean!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i might sale my lac $1500 for the next 2 weeks or so
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297135
im in cincinati,ohio 45240


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Mar 24 2007, 08:33 PM~7544618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit clean clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 24 2006, 01:26 PM~6815789
> *1 OF MY FAV'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 10 2004, 09:56 PM~2123973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS INDIVIDUAL*512*


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 28 2007, 12:25 PM~7569739
> *that shit clean clean
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 5 2004, 10:19 PM~2005765
> *Max-------UCE  Lima Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

HOW DO GET THESE ATTACHED IMAGES PICS TO SHOW WHEN YOU REPLY TO THEM ??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

what happened to this car??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE PICS DINO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SOME NICE ONES IN THE PAST FEW POSTS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 7 2007, 07:35 PM~7640219
> *HOW DO GET THESE ATTACHED IMAGES PICS TO SHOW WHEN YOU REPLY TO THEM ??
> *


HIT THE QUOTE ON THE TOP RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE PERSONS POST AND THAT WILL PUT THEIR POST IN YOUR REPLY, ON THE ONES YOU SEE THAT SAY ATTACHED IMAGES YOU HAVE TO RIGHT CLICK ON THE PIC, SAVE THE PROPERTIES AND POST IT THE SAME WAY YOU POST A PIC.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2007, 07:14 PM~7640521
> *HIT THE QUOTE ON THE TOP RIGHT HAND SIDE OF THE PERSONS POST AND THAT WILL PUT THEIR POST IN YOUR REPLY, ON THE ONES YOU SEE THAT SAY ATTACHED IMAGES YOU HAVE TO RIGHT CLICK ON THE PIC, SAVE THE PROPERTIES AND POST IT THE SAME WAY YOU POST A PIC.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 7 2007, 09:13 PM~7640508
> *THANKS  FOR THE PICS DINO !!  :thumbsup:
> *



 are we ever gonna see yours?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 07:18 PM~7640550
> * are we ever gonna see yours?? :biggrin:
> *


MMMMM MAYBE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 7 2007, 09:19 PM~7640561
> *MMMMM MAYBE !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 7 2007, 08:19 PM~7640561
> *MMMMM MAYBE !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 07:09 PM~7640483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always loved that color scheme!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i hate a standing 3 wheel


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 10:10 PM~7640489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 09:28 PM~7640631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DINO WHAT COLOR WAS YOUR LAC? REAL NICE COLOR!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 7 2007, 09:43 PM~7640725
> *DINO WHAT COLOR WAS YOUR LAC? REAL NICE COLOR!
> *



it was called merlot...thanks


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 07:28 PM~7640631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovely


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

!I SWEAR CADDIES ARE THE BADDEST RIDES!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 7 2007, 10:03 PM~7640853
> *!I SWEAR CADDIES ARE THE BADDEST RIDES!
> *



i agree!  :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

My Shit :biggrin:


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

one more


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i have to get another coupe!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 10:13 PM~7640906
> *i have to get another coupe!!
> *


YEP, I NEED TO HUURRY UP AND FINISH MINE! TAKES ALOT OFTIME AND CASH THATS FOR SURE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 7 2007, 10:15 PM~7640918
> *YEP, I NEED TO HUURRY UP AND FINISH MINE! TAKES ALOT OFTIME AND CASH THATS FOR SURE
> 
> 
> ...



it sure does..what color u paining it?
roof, shaved firewall wrapped frame nice!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 10:22 PM~7640961
> *it sure does..what color u paining it?
> roof, shaved firewall wrapped frame nice!!
> *


you've been pmed!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 08:10 PM~7640885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7640854
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 8 2007, 09:28 PM~7647048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS STILL MY FAVORITE ONE OF ALL TIME


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2007, 10:51 PM~7647627
> *THIS IS STILL MY FAVORITE ONE OF ALL TIME
> *


THE BEST OF CADILLACS ISSUE
:yes:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 8 2007, 11:33 PM~7644792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any pix of the setup?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 9 2007, 07:58 AM~7648873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

a LIL SUMN FROM DA MIA


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Any more pics of this one ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7672089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS !!


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:c








ool:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Apr 12 2007, 01:45 PM~7676824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Go to Lowrider General and check out the ROYALS CC thread... There's pix of his caddy there :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Mar 8 2007, 03:05 PM~7438243
> *MR. DOO....
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go, homie..


----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

Dats clean!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

fasho


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

CLEAN AS FUCK!!!! :thu

















mbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

All Original '99 Cadillac Deville,



http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w174/sdropnem


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 13 2007, 08:37 PM~7687147
> *CLEAN AS FUCK!!!! :thu
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Chevys, Caddys, GMs keep representing with classic touches.

I am afraid our ERA is almost over, most cars are being made without chrome, a bunch of fiberglass and trying to look robotic and futuristic...

so hold on to your Classics !!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Apr 12 2007, 08:27 PM~7678519
> *Here ya go, homie..
> *



Thanks homie.......do you know the name of that color?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 7 2007, 07:09 PM~7640483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nacho still has it, its put away ....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 15 2007, 01:07 PM~7695994
> *nacho still has it, its put away ....
> 
> 
> *


ONE OF THE TOP THREE LACS


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Apr 15 2007, 12:06 PM~7695709
> *Thanks homie.......do you know the name of that color?
> *


It's off a Lexus


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 13 2007, 07:44 PM~7687205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to have that.... CLEAN, SIMPLE, LUXURY :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2007, 08:12 PM~7706224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see more pics of this one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 15 2007, 04:07 PM~7695994
> *nacho still has it, its put away ....
> 
> 
> *


Buggs painted that car..... Hes a cool ppl! Have seen him in years....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 20 2007, 07:56 PM~7739748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics, homie :thumbsup: The owner is a real cool cat


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 23 2007, 05:41 PM~7757210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Apr 23 2007, 06:05 PM~7757390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*4 SALE *
LINK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334351


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

MORE PIC'S


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 DAAAAAAMN IF ONLY EVERY-1 SELLIN A CAR PUT UP THOSE NICE DETAIL SHOTZZZ!!! THAT CADILLAC IS REAL STRAIGHT!!! :0


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 13 2007, 07:37 PM~7687147
> *CLEAN AS FUCK!!!! :thu
> 
> 
> ...


thats the homie larrys car clean as fuck and if you notice the back windows roll down :0


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 13 2007, 07:33 PM~7687115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can see them in this pic


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 24 2007, 12:48 PM~7763222
> *:0 DAAAAAAMN IF ONLY EVERY-1 SELLIN A CAR PUT UP THOSE NICE DETAIL SHOTZZZ!!! THAT CADILLAC IS REAL STRAIGHT!!! :0
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 22 2007, 12:02 AM~7745868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any closer pic??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7763789
> *you can see them in this pic
> *


DAMN I DIDNT NOTICE THE BACK WINDOWS ROLL DOWN !! NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

X2 AS MANY TIMES AS THIS CAR HAS BEEN POSTED HERE


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

heres my 85 2dr brougham/90 guts &frame swamp buried in storage


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

got to love leather dye.................but dont try it!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 24 2007, 03:57 PM~7763781
> *thats the homie larrys car clean as fuck and if you notice the back windows roll down :0
> *


thats cool ass hell ....i see that on a caddy on a cali swangin vid but it was the rear window clean


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 26 2007, 10:51 AM~7778457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 26 2007, 12:51 PM~7778457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that biaaatch is bad!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

got a question, for 5ths on caddies, are you guys getting 13" ones with 13s on the ride, or 13's on the ride and a 14" on the back? got any pics of 13's on the ride and a 14 on the back?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 26 2007, 01:30 PM~7779141
> *got a question, for 5ths on caddies, are you guys getting 13" ones with 13s on the ride, or 13's on the ride and a 14" on the back? got any pics of 13's on the ride and a 14 on the back?
> *


14 FOR THE BUMPER KIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well 4 me, i just got a 13inch 5th wheel so i can have 13s all the way around :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

*GAME OVER*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 26 2007, 02:25 PM~7779486
> *well 4 me, i just got a 13inch 5th wheel so i can have 13s all the way around :biggrin:
> *


DONT DO IT ITS GONNA LOOK TO SMALL


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 26 2007, 10:51 AM~7778457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAR DISC BRAKES !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 26 2007, 03:44 PM~7779604
> *DONT  DO  IT  ITS  GONNA  LOOK TO SMALL
> *


you got any example pics? i would of thought the 13 would be better????????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 26 2007, 10:59 PM~7783255
> *you got any example pics? i would of thought the 13 would be better????????
> *


i dont but its gonna be to small think the hole is made for a 14


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 26 2007, 07:45 PM~7782280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it a 80 to 92 fleetwood on the pic??

i need help on the diskbrakes!!

what axle us use the one from the buble impalas? pm please


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 26 2007, 11:59 PM~7783255
> *you got any example pics? i would of thought the 13 would be better????????
> *


so you sayin the 13 kit gots a 14 hub?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 27 2007, 09:10 PM~7789017
> *so you sayin the 13 kit gots a 14 hub?
> *


yep


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 10:46 PM~7789274
> *yep
> *


i didnt know that! i thought it had a 13 hub  :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 27 2007, 09:48 PM~7789285
> *i didnt know that! i thought it had a 13 hub   :angry:
> *


yep had 8 lacs w/all bumper kits they all had 14 check though but looks way better with th 14 anyways


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 07:50 PM~7789294
> *yep had  8 lacs  w/all  bumper kits  they all had 14 check  though  but looks  way better  with th 14 anyways
> *


ttt for the homie Smiley!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 27 2007, 09:51 PM~7789306
> *ttt for the homie Smiley!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


supp dinoe :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 07:53 PM~7789317
> *supp dinoe  :biggrin:
> *


What up dogg!!!!!Drunk ass fuck! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so how can you tell the difference beween kits? 14 &13


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 27 2007, 10:02 PM~7789358
> *so how can you tell the difference beween kits? 14 &13
> *


YOU SEEN MINE MINE IS 13 WITH A 14 WHEEL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 27 2007, 09:56 PM~7789334
> *What up dogg!!!!!Drunk ass fuck! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 27 2007, 11:13 PM~7789409
> *YOU SEEN MINE  MINE IS 13 WITH  A 14 WHEEL
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o so what you saying is that 13 or 14 kit a 14inch rim looks better im it instead of a 14 inch rim


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 20 2007, 07:45 PM~7739699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 26 2007, 07:45 PM~7782280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE CAN I GET REAR DISC BRAKES FOR MY 85 2DR FLEETWOOD ??


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

94 -96 impalas -caprices


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

UP


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Apr 28 2007, 08:06 AM~7791072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only the disks etc. or the hole rearend


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 26 2007, 07:45 PM~7782280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wtf is it a bad damage in the back of the dish from the wheel on the leftside :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 29 2007, 03:43 PM~7797903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol i think thats the gas tank


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 29 2007, 03:41 PM~7797893
> *x2
> only the disks etc. or the hole rearend
> *


  Whole rearend bolts right up!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 07:06 AM~7791072
> *WERE CAN I GET "REAR DISC BRAKES"  FOR MY 85 2DR FLEETWOOD ??
> *


JUST THE DISK BRAKE FROM 78-79 SEVLLE...........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Apr 28 2007, 07:25 AM~7791108
> * 94 -96 impalas -caprices
> *


THE WHOLE REAR END.......


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

the 94-96 caprice/impala rear end will fit under the caddy with no modification only replaceing the booster and the prop valve


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 1 2007, 12:50 AM~7809058
> *JUST THE DISK BRAKE FROM 78-79 SEVLLE...........
> *


Do you have to change booster or porp valve?If so with what year?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE LACS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

THANKS !! $RICHIE RICH$ AND MR.LAC FOR THE INFO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 09:06 AM~7791072
> *WERE CAN I GET REAR DISC BRAKES FOR MY 85 2DR FLEETWOOD ??
> *


shit is tyte!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Aug 13 2004, 05:59 PM~2132074
> *
> *


T T T


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2005, 10:19 PM~2588151
> *62 belairs pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2005, 10:20 PM~2588155
> *
> *


t t t


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

do anyone have a front and back set of 90d leather pillow top seats
for sale with pics,price and willing to ship to cincinnati ohio :worship:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@May 1 2007, 07:40 AM~7810323
> *Do you have to change booster or porp  valve?If so with what year?
> *


JUST THE PROP VALVE FROM THE SAME YEAR.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2007, 05:54 PM~7814408
> *THANKS !! $RICHIE RICH$ AND MR.LAC FOR THE INFO !!   :thumbsup:
> *


 ANYTIME HOMIES & WHAT'S UP WALTER!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 13 2007, 07:36 PM~7687136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@May 14 2004, 09:58 PM~1953814
> *thought id post a vert 90d coupe
> 
> love dis one
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 8 2007, 05:16 PM~7644409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 25 2006, 10:34 PM~6243626
> *mine finally finished:
> 
> 
> ...


real clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+May 3 2007, 05:05 PM~7829703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 02:04 AM~5992412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Postin Da Kandy Burple Caddy from MIA-YA-YO- 305


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 3 2007, 07:54 PM~7829641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one?? its fuckin clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 3 2007, 06:54 PM~7829641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT AS HELL BUT I WOULD NEVER TAKE THE VINYL OFF A 2 DOOR FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 07:42 AM~7866096
> *TIGHT AS HELL BUT I WOULD NEVER TAKE THE VINYL OFF A 2 DOOR FLEET  :biggrin:
> *


 THAT'S A COUPE DE' VILLE WITH THE FLEETWOOD QUARTER WINDOWS.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 9 2007, 10:46 AM~7866130
> *THAT'S A COUPE DE' VILLE WITH THE FLEETWOOD QUARTER WINDOWS.....
> *


thay look different. Im not sure if they fleet 1/4 glass


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

they maybe fleetwood quarter window covers molded to the deville quarter window. :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 11:55 AM~7866772
> *thay look different. Im not sure if they fleet 1/4 glass
> *


your right those arent og fleet windows, not even close, the opening hole diameter is about an inch or so shy


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@May 9 2007, 02:06 PM~7868290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@May 9 2007, 01:06 PM~7868290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

south dade rollerz


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 9 2007, 09:27 PM~7870877
> *south dade rollerz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

STILL GOT SOME MORE DETAILS IM WORKIN ON BUT HERES MY 83 COUPE DE VILLE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@May 9 2007, 03:06 PM~7868290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That motherfucker IS SWEET :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2007, 11:31 AM~7867069
> *your right those arent og fleet windows, not even close, the opening hole diameter is about an inch or so shy
> *


What do you mean now Im confused? 
:dunno:


----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 10 2007, 09:07 AM~7874635
> *That motherfucker IS SWEET :0  :biggrin:
> *


is that my boy BIG VINCE FROM SAN DIEGO :biggrin: ......UCE cc


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impacadd_@May 10 2007, 02:51 PM~7877191
> *is that my boy BIG VINCE FROM SAN DIEGO :biggrin:  ......UCE cc
> *


its in northern cali now i just bought from vince bout a month ago


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 14 2007, 03:43 PM~7902207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I just joined the 90'd lac family, let me know what you guys think. It needs minor work but for right now its nice.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 19 2007, 12:06 AM~7935106
> *I just joined the 90'd lac family, let me know what you guys think. It needs minor work but for right now its nice.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD !!


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7934535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 01:54 PM~7941108
> *LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


thanks homie, 

Does anyone know if 13's fit on my 85 without a problem??? Or do I need spacers or something? please lmk


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 20 2007, 05:37 PM~7942735
> *thanks homie,
> 
> Does anyone know if 13's fit on my 85 without a problem??? Or do I need spacers or something? please lmk
> *


YOU HAVE TO GRIND A LITTLE ON THE CALIPERS NOT MUCH !!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 20 2007, 07:05 PM~7942937
> *
> *


Dis muthafucker is clean!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2007, 10:31 AM~7867069
> *your right those arent og fleet windows, not even close, the opening hole diameter is about an inch or so shy
> *


does that mean I have to change my glasss back :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 13 2007, 08:37 PM~7687147
> *CLEAN AS FUCK!!!! :thu
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 08:42 PM~7943681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ouch...I likes this motherfucker....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 23 2007, 03:23 AM~7960832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

lovem them le cabs


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 9 2007, 10:39 PM~7871455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i luv this damn lac...14inch rims????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 23 2007, 03:16 PM~7964944
> *i luv this damn lac...14inch rims????
> *










[/IMG]
THANKS 14'S WITH BIG ASS TIRES 185-75 CAUSE I WAS WAITING FOR MY NEW RIMS AND I REALLY WANTED TO GO TO THAT SHOW AND I BOUGHT THEM THE DAY BEFORE AND THATS ALL THEY HAD WILL BE PUTTIN THE NEW 5-20'S ON THESE NEW ONES.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

in the works...








:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 23 2007, 05:54 PM~7965831
> *in the works...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLEET, WHAT COLOR YOU DOING


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 23 2007, 09:03 PM~7965882
> *NICE FLEET, WHAT COLOR YOU DOING
> *


light gold/tan. nothing to fancy. its a daily so i dont wanna mess with kandy again, i want the fresh out the dealer look.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 23 2007, 06:08 PM~7965907
> *light gold/tan. nothing to fancy. its a daily so i dont wanna mess with kandy again, i want the fresh out the dealer look.
> *


LIGHT COLORS LIKE THAT TAN AND GOLD AND MONEY GREEN LOOK GOOD ON BROUGHAMS


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 15 2007, 07:14 PM~7911811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@May 23 2007, 07:40 PM~7966552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

thank's!!! 
heer is a nother pic... :biggrin:


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

R U Repainting the Coupe Black????? `Cause those wires don`t go with that Car......


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 23 2007, 07:32 PM~7966477
> *ANYMORE PICS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice uffin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 23 2007, 11:06 PM~7967950
> *nice uffin:
> *


for real


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i love this color combo on a coupe


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@May 23 2007, 10:42 PM~7967862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 24 2007, 08:04 PM~7973638
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

CHILLIN IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Does this Count :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@May 27 2007, 04:09 PM~7988381
> *Does this Count :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I Took Me awhile to finsh I have alot of diffrents car I drew


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

LOVE MAKING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 29 2007, 03:04 PM~8001107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! super clean


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7996465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this one, this was the one that started my love for cadillacs. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 28 2007, 09:11 PM~7996465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an 84, its bagged... I have a set of 14's imma throw on. as for the 90 kit... The only thing I think I wanna do is have the 90 headerpanel and front bumper. I really dont care much for the panels... Is that looked down upon? let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Down4life_@May 31 2007, 05:20 PM~8017996
> *I have an 84, its bagged...  I have a set of 14's imma throw on. as for the 90 kit...  The only thing I think I wanna do is have the 90 headerpanel and front bumper.  I really dont care much for the panels... Is that looked down upon?  let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IT WOULD LOOK NICE IF YOU DID A COMPLETE 90 UPDATE !! SOME MIGHT LOOK DOWN ON IT BUT ITS YOUR RIDE .


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok I dropped my ride, it has the stock wheels on it
did i have to do any extra cutting to get it completely lower

i figured once i get my 14s on it it will lay out


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT

I need the rear bumper, bumper molding, lights and chrome tail lights to finish 90'ing the back of my Fleetwood. LMK if someone has these for sale, thanks!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

not fully 90'd yet


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@May 23 2007, 10:43 PM~7967863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOs CAR IS THIS? WHAT CLUB IS HE N?..WILL IT B AT ANY SHOWS..IF SO WHICH 1....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how that happen


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: cool rides


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*



Originally posted by g-body@Jun 6 2007, 11:25 PM~8057124
TTT

I need the rear bumper, bumper molding, lights and chrome tail lights to finish 90'ing the back of my Fleetwood. LMK if someone has these for sale, thanks!


Click to expand...

*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Jun 5 2007, 06:14 AM~8044391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homie ben cadi


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 24 2007, 06:58 PM~7973602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*TTT

I need the rear bumper, bumper molding, lights and chrome tail lights to finish 90'ing the back of my Fleetwood. LMK if someone has these for sale, thanks!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DOES ANY1 KNOW WHERE I COULD BUY A PRE-STITCHED TOP ALREADY DONE FOR A 85 FLEETWOOD COUPE??? ANY WEBSITES??? THANKS!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8103911
> *DOES ANY1 KNOW WHERE I COULD BUY A PRE-STITCHED TOP ALREADY DONE FOR A 85 FLEETWOOD COUPE??? ANY WEBSITES??? THANKS!
> *




HIT UP LIVE4LACS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2007, 06:05 PM~8105439
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8105439
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

fuckin right


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2007, 05:05 PM~8105436
> *HIT UP LIVE4LACS
> *


thanks homie, I pmed him already. 

TTT
Any1 know where I could get a pre-stitched top for my 85 Fleetwood coupe??? LMK urgently, thanks!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8105439
> *
> *


bling bling


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 15 2007, 06:30 PM~8112974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam this pic is over 7 years old..... from crenshaw..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUP DE BEAR_@Jun 7 2007, 11:46 PM~8063951
> *not fully 90'd yet
> 
> 
> ...



YUP YUP SOON BEAR SOON !!!!!


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

HOW CAN U GET THE DIGITAL DASH FROM A 90 TO WORK ON A 80-89 LAC


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone have more pictures of this car?








:worship:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Anyone have a top already made for a 85 fleetwood coupe they wanna sell?? I need one ASAP


Thanks!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

A few lacs from the 305 MI-Ya-YO The Blue and Burple Lac still exist the green one has been sold and now is history!!!!!!  The burple lac has been out for a minute cause of school jus graduated from med school !!!! Certified now!So like Jeezy said LES GET IT!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 12 2007, 08:44 PM~8092870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



game over.

for me. :0


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:  
























:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 20 2007, 12:40 AM~8139509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


str8 up choppin :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HU$TLER$ SLC


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheVIOLATOR_@Jun 22 2007, 11:32 AM~8155387
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac homie cant wait to see it inperson


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 23 2007, 11:10 PM~8164343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 25 2007, 08:32 PM~8175859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS OF THIS RIDE ??


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

thats all i got


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 26 2007, 10:29 PM~8183619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 26 2007, 09:29 PM~8183619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 27 2007, 01:20 PM~8188148
> *SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL
> *




NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 26 2007, 08:29 PM~8183619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ITS A THROWBACK PIC BEING TOTALLY RE-DONE RIGHT NOW BUT ITS ALL I GOT TO POST AINT ALL THAT BUT HERE YA GO!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 26 2007, 08:29 PM~8183619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A SOUTHSIDE C.C. MEMBER ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 28 2007, 09:11 PM~7996465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 30 2007, 09:55 PM~8210870
> *:nicoderm:
> *


NICE


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jun 26 2007, 08:29 PM~8183619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, too clean


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8236626
> *damn, too clean
> *


yeah i cant wait for homie to redo my setup, he does clean as work


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous62+Jun 26 2007, 07:29 PM~8183619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 4 2007, 10:49 PM~8237127
> *LARRY (VINALFREAK) CADI......
> 
> NO
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2007, 09:26 PM~8236594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## ckspimpala79 (Aug 24, 2006)

With the 90's conversion, are all of the filler panels the same? Like the 81 rear quarter fillers and front fender fillers can be used will of the 90 parts?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ckspimpala79_@Jul 5 2007, 04:04 PM~8240793
> *With the 90's conversion, are all of the filler panels the same? Like the 81 rear quarter fillers and front fender fillers can be used will of the 90 parts?
> *



they are different but u can use the rear quarters.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: vinylfreek

:wave: what's up larry. uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 12:33 PM~8248435
> *COMMING OUT SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 12:37 PM~8248470
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: WAS UP SMILEY


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2007, 11:33 AM~8248435
> *COMMING OUT SOON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 10:37 AM~8248470
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up smiley you need the limo strip for the euro plastics after all.....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 6 2007, 09:39 PM~8251682
> *what's up smiley you need the limo strip for the euro plastics after all.....   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes i might tryin to figure out how we gonna pull the old one out first


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

IT WILL NOT STOP RAINING....THAT WAS A UGLY SIGHT BRO :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2007, 07:42 PM~8251701
> *yes  i  might  tryin to  figure  out how  we  gonna  pull  the  old  one  out  first
> *


LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P HOMIE....  :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

UNCUTE CADDY NICE uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

liked it so much, i had to hook up my desktop with it. hopefully mines looks like that someday.
:biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

How did u do that??? /\


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 6 2007, 10:41 PM~8252612
> *How did u do that??? /\
> *


photoshop


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 7 2007, 02:58 AM~8252677
> *photoshop
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 7 2007, 12:03 AM~8252816
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 6 2007, 11:30 PM~8252549
> *liked it so much, i had to hook up my desktop with it. hopefully mines looks like that someday.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 6 2007, 11:19 PM~8252197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean but it needs a 90 grille


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LIKEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 04:38 PM~8255529
> *I LIKEEEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



X10000000000000000987654345678909876543456789098765434678


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 12:21 PM~8254719
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i believe this car will be for sale soon :0


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 6 2007, 10:30 PM~8252549
> *liked it so much, i had to hook up my desktop with it. hopefully mines looks like that someday.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


this one


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

dont quote me it was just mentioned in conversation with homie, beautiful car


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8256873
> *i believe this car will be for sale soon :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 7 2007, 10:02 PM~8256873
> *i believe this car will be for sale soon :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 09:55 PM~8257148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE LEGS !! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8257159
> *NICE LEGS !!  :biggrin:
> *


NICE EVERYTHING


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 10:01 PM~8257174
> *NICE EVERYTHING
> *




MANIOSOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:05 PM~8257189
> *MANIOSOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I JUST LOVE BEAUTIFUL WOMAN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2007, 10:07 PM~8257196
> *I JUST LOVE BEAUTIFUL WOMAN
> *



JUS MESSIN W/ YALL


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 11:08 PM~8257200
> *JUS MESSIN W/ YALL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 7 2007, 10:05 PM~8257189
> *MANIOSOS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THNX !! :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 11:47 PM~8257383
> *THNX !!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS TAMPA 07


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL GOT ALOT TO DO IF IT DONT SELL


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

2006 DECEMBER POLK COUNTY CRUZ PICNIC LAST SUNDAY OF EVERY MNTH IN FLORIDA


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

>


[/quote]
I'M SURE WELL SEE YOU SOON ON CALI SWANGIN AGAIN SWINGIN THAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

plague

I'M SURE WELL SEE YOU SOON ON CALI SWANGIN AGAIN SWINGIN THAT :0 :biggrin:



AND ACTUALLY DOIN SOME INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I THOUGHT I WAS GETTIN UP THEN A MUTA FUCKA TILL I SAW THE DVD!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PLAY TIME'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jul 7 2007, 08:02 PM~8256873
> *i believe this car will be for sale soon :0
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 9 2007, 10:47 PM~8271291
> *PLAY TIME'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


MIRA NOMAS YOU COULDNT WAIT HUH?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2007, 10:20 AM~8274648
> *MIRA NOMAS YOU COULDNT WAIT HUH?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 10 2007, 07:56 PM~8278632
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WAS UP BIG HOMIE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 6 2007, 10:30 PM~8252549
> *liked it so much, i had to hook up my desktop with it. hopefully mines looks like that someday.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I'M ACTUALLY BUILDING A MODEL CAR REPLICA AS WE SPEAK. SHOULD BE FINISHED SOON!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2007, 02:24 PM~8285051
> *I'M ACTUALLY BUILDING A MODEL CAR REPLICA AS WE SPEAK. SHOULD BE FINISHED SOON!!
> *


LETS SEE IT HOMIE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2007, 01:15 PM~8284980
> *:biggrin: WAS UP BIG HOMIE
> *



DAMN HOWD U KNOW?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8288492
> *LETS SEE IT HOMIE
> *



WUT HE SAID........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

TRYIN TO PUT THE WORD OUT!. I'M LOOKIN FOR AGOLD BAR CC GRILL FOR MY COUPE, IF N E 1 HAS 1 FOR SALE (NOT SELL) LMK ASAP . PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANX


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

REVERB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Transporter (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any info on how to make them 1/2 windows to roll down








[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> any info on how to make them 1/2 windows to roll down


[/quote]
MY HOMIE JUST GOT IT DONE ON HIS ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 11 2007, 08:21 PM~8288492
> *LETS SEE IT HOMIE
> *


THESE PICS DON'T IT JUSTICE. THE MODEL IS A LITTLE BIT MORE YELLOW LIKE THE ACTUAL CAR. I STILL NEED TO PEARL IT, PAINT THE VINLY AND FOIL IT. THEN PUT A FINAL COAT OF CLEAR. SHOULD COME OUT COOL.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2007, 07:27 PM~8296224
> *THESE PICS DON'T IT JUSTICE. THE MODEL IS A LITTLE BIT MORE YELLOW LIKE THE ACTUAL CAR. I STILL NEED TO PEARL IT, PAINT THE VINLY AND FOIL IT. THEN PUT A FINAL COAT OF CLEAR. SHOULD COME OUT COOL.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DO SOME BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 11 2007, 10:26 PM~8289201
> *TRYIN TO PUT THE WORD OUT!. I'M LOOKIN FOR AGOLD BAR CC GRILL FOR MY COUPE, IF N E 1 HAS 1 FOR SALE (NOT SELL) LMK ASAP . PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANX
> *




X2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2007, 06:27 PM~8296224
> *THESE PICS DON'T IT JUSTICE. THE MODEL IS A LITTLE BIT MORE YELLOW LIKE THE ACTUAL CAR. I STILL NEED TO PEARL IT, PAINT THE VINLY AND FOIL IT. THEN PUT A FINAL COAT OF CLEAR. SHOULD COME OUT COOL.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHATS UP WITH MINE , HOOK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

let me know for sure man  
MY HOMIE JUST GOT IT DONE ON HIS ILL LET YOU KNOW 
[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> let me know for sure man
> 
> MY HOMIE JUST GOT IT DONE ON HIS ILL LET YOU KNOW


[/quote]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8297661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER's


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8302128
> *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER's
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## havoc85" (Jun 22, 2007)

my homie's clean ass lac with three pumps six batt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> my homie's clean ass lac with three pumps six batt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LAC HOMIE


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 

I have a question!!! I bagged my 84 coupe, I want it to lay as much as possible! It sittin on stock rims, so I know once i add my 14's it will lower alot more. But is there any special fabrications that I needed to do to get more lower! Thanks!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

C NOTCH LOL


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 15 2007, 06:15 AM~8311407
> *
> *



that is a one bad ass coupe!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 15 2007, 03:15 AM~8311407
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 16 2007, 04:14 PM~8321262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST UP CLOSE UP PICTURES OF THIS VERT SOMEONE IS MAKING :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 16 2007, 04:14 PM~8321262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 12 2007, 08:03 PM~8297661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2004, 02:58 AM~2463685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 19 2007, 09:28 PM~8350506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 15 2007, 04:15 AM~8311407
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 19 2007, 09:04 PM~8349604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> any info on how to make them 1/2 windows to roll down


[/quote]
MY FAVORITE BROUGHAM


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 23 2007, 02:02 PM~8162327
> *str8 up choppin  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 16 2006, 01:13 PM~6379838
> *Might be making a comeback?  :0  :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 16 2006, 01:16 PM~6379864
> *
> *


NICE


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a new pic and Id thought Id Post IT!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE'S THE PREZ!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t148/ka...nt=bd6f2f22.pbw


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is mine


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $RICHIE RICH$_@Oct 22 2006, 08:50 PM~6422570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg.. i caught a woody off this bitch right here!!! what year is this?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 25 2007, 03:26 PM~8389438
> *omg.. i caught a woody off this bitch right here!!! what year is this?
> *


really no difference 80-85


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 25 2007, 02:40 PM~8389532
> *really no difference 80-85
> *


WHICH 1 HAS THE SKINNY TOP??


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

The coupe deville has the skinny top, Does anyone know where i can get some cle fleetwood coupe door and sail panels? Or how hard is ot to extend the 90-92 brougham door panels? Thanks


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Jul 25 2007, 04:19 PM~8389807
> *WHICH 1 HAS THE SKINNY TOP??
> *


Coupe de ville


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 06:27 PM~8390595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 mira nomas you couldnt wait huh?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 25 2007, 05:30 PM~8390609
> *:0  :0 mira nomas you couldnt wait huh?
> *




AND THAT WASNT AS HIGH AS IT WENT EITHER.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 07:32 PM~8390624
> *AND THAT WASNT AS HIGH AS IT WENT EITHER.
> *


that bitch look like it was sailin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 06:32 PM~8390624
> *AND THAT WASNT AS HIGH AS IT WENT EITHER.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 is that rite  show me? si no, no paso


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 25 2007, 03:22 PM~8390184
> *The coupe deville has the skinny top, Does anyone know where i can get some cle fleetwood coupe door and sail panels? Or how hard is ot to extend the 90-92  brougham door panels? Thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 04:27 PM~8390595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE .......I GOT WHAT YOU NEED FOR THAT CADI.....  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 25 2007, 04:40 PM~8390697
> *:0  :0  :0 is that rite  show me? si no, no paso
> *


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 26 2007, 08:36 AM~8395288
> *NICE .......I GOT WHAT YOU NEED FOR THAT CADI.....   :biggrin:
> *


*
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead:
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW :banghead: 
I KNOW *:banghead: 


WAITIN ON U NOW :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 06:27 PM~8390595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 25 2007, 12:22 AM~8385145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damm This caddy is one of my favorites of all times


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 07:27 PM~8390595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get me a booty kit like that? looks nice!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jul 26 2007, 02:12 PM~8398010
> *Where can I get me a booty kit like that? looks nice!
> *


you would proabaly need to go threw e&g and order it from them.


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot with SP320 at 2007-07-24








Shot at 2007-07-26








Shot at 2007-07-26








Shot at 2007-07-26


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man thats so fuckin tight :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man thats so fuckin tight :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jul 26 2007, 02:12 PM~8398010
> *Where can I get me a booty kit like that? looks nice!
> *





hot up liv4lacs


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 26 2007, 08:31 PM~8400273
> *hot up liv4lacs
> *


 :0 he did my top


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jul 26 2007, 06:32 PM~8400285
> *:0  he did my top
> *



HE DID MY TOP AND MY BUMPER KIT .


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchofclasscaddy_@Jul 26 2007, 06:34 PM~8399394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DEEEEEZAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 05:32 PM~8390624
> *AND THAT WAS AS HIGH AS IT WENT .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

NICE CADDY BUT WHY NO PICS OF UNDER THE HOOD OR TRUNK??????????


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jul 26 2007, 01:12 PM~8398010
> *Where can I get me a booty kit like that? looks nice!
> *


I COULD GET THEM..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 24 2007, 10:22 PM~8385145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIE NACHO'S LAC.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 26 2007, 08:19 AM~8395571
> *
> I KNOW :banghead:
> I KNOW :banghead:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 05:32 PM~8390624
> *AND THAT WAS AS HIGH AS IT WENT .
> *


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Jul 26 2007, 01:45 PM~8397785
> *Damm This caddy is one of my favorites of all times
> *


I SECOND THE MOTION


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

IM DOIN MY WHOLE TRUNK OVER AGAIN...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 26 2007, 11:38 PM~8402183
> *HE DID MY TOP AND MY BUMPER KIT .
> *


WELL HE DID MY BUMPER KIT, TOP, AND MOM....WAIT A MINUTE! "BRIAN"!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :angry:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

This one is from Hawaii. OUTSIDERS C.C.


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 31 2007, 07:54 PM~8441940
> *This one is from Hawaii.  OUTSIDERS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


THATZ A CLEAN CADILLAC.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 31 2007, 09:54 PM~8441940
> *This one is from Hawaii.  OUTSIDERS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL COMBO


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ttt for the lacs


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 2 2007, 04:38 PM~8459109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 6 2007, 09:10 PM~8490225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 7 2007, 01:11 AM~8490233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car looks killer!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 31 2007, 08:54 PM~8441940
> *This one is from Hawaii.  OUTSIDERS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 7 2007, 07:44 PM~8499031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rite on...nice caddy..much probz.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 31 2007, 07:54 PM~8441940
> *This one is from Hawaii.  OUTSIDERS C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE,SIMPLE & TO THE POINT :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 9 2007, 08:39 AM~8511668
> *NICE,SIMPLE & TO THE POINT :0
> *




x2 very clean


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 25 2007, 02:21 AM~8385143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Jul 16 2007, 07:14 PM~8321262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 27 2007, 06:10 PM~8409245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's one of my favorites... Super clean and street driven :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Jul 27 2007, 06:10 PM~8409245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: ONE OF MY FAVORITE LACS RIGHT NOW uffin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Aug 13 2007, 02:47 PM~8543927
> *Here's one of my favorites... Super clean and street driven :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 11 2007, 08:43 AM~8527966
> *:biggrin:
> *


did they convert that to a lecab or its top less i see the body work but i still see a window frame on that left drivers door also....... i think


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

DAYTON CHIPS FOR SALE, CADILLAC CREST METAL ONES NOT THE PLASTIC EMBLEM - NEW NEVER USED - 

$125.00 FREE SHIPPING ANYWHERE IN U.S.


----------



## bundy805 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANY PICS OF 1 1/2 INCH EXTENDED ARMS ON A 2DR FLEETWOOD ?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

NO NEW PICS ??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 SALE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8589152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOR SALE !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YUP ITS IN THE FOR SALE SECTION


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

trade for a clean 90d
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357391


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

chrome and molded undies..new top new interior tan with suede inserts..new color barrel diamond cut 13's..fresh chromed out engine..check out the topic.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 21 2007, 06:29 PM~8609235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 anymore pics of this one?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LOVE THIS ONE TOO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2007, 05:06 PM~8663539
> *I LOVE THIS ONE TOO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 25 2007, 08:27 PM~8390595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2007, 07:06 PM~8663539
> *I LOVE THIS ONE TOO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 28 2007, 12:46 AM~8656981
> *:0 anymore pics of this one?
> *


Here you go


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Aug 28 2007, 06:03 PM~8663971
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thnx :happysad:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 28 2007, 09:19 PM~8664111
> *thnx :happysad:
> *


yo iam jus waitin for mine to hit like that too.. :biggrin: i luv seein drivin 90d coupes gettin inches  what year is that?...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking for:

- 90's Tail lights

- 90's Bumper Molding 

- 90's Rear filler panels Set. 

LMK if anyone could help me out, Thanks!!!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

im really wanting a 90d out caddy, so if someone has some cash to throw in with a clean caddy let me know, letas work something out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=342688&hl=


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Aug 29 2007, 09:55 AM~8668829
> *yo iam jus waitin for mine to hit like that too.. :biggrin: i luv seein drivin 90d coupes gettin inches  what year is that?...
> *





85 OF COURSE  :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 13 2007, 09:14 PM~8546778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 29 2007, 06:47 PM~8672212
> *85 OF COURSE   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: i had a 83 an now i got a 84 :biggrin: ..did u change out the engine,,,those 4.1s are bs..or did u jus frame swap a 90?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Aug 29 2007, 04:17 PM~8672461
> *:cheesy: i had a 83 an now i got a 84 :biggrin: ..did u change out the engine,,,those 4.1s are bs..or did u jus frame swap a 90?
> *


I knew the history of the car and know it was kept up w/ and i knew there was no need for it as of now . 
Brand new complete ac system. 
So till that fucks up, the 91 parts car will stay in tact


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 31 2007, 12:43 AM~8683182
> *I knew the history of the car and know it was kept up w/ and i knew there was no need for it as of now .
> Brand new complete ac system.
> So till that fucks up, the 91 parts car will stay in tact
> *


ya even though i got a 4.1 its only got 40 on it..so ill ride it till its fcks up then a 350 :biggrin: hahaha ya i jus sold my 91 ..takin up too much room ..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Aug 31 2007, 10:26 AM~8686255
> *ya even though i got a 4.1 its only got 40 on it..so ill ride it till its fcks up then a 350 :biggrin: hahaha ya i jus sold my 91 ..takin up too much room ..
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 28 2007, 04:06 PM~8663539
> *I LOVE THIS ONE TOO
> 
> 
> ...


THAT THE HOMIES CADI AND IT'S FOR SALE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 27 2007, 10:46 PM~8656981
> *:0 anymore pics of this one?
> *


Heres a couple


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 2 2007, 03:22 PM~8697119
> *THAT THE HOMIES CADI AND IT'S FOR SALE.
> *


nice


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 3 2007, 08:50 AM~8701876
> *Heres a couple
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good :thumbsup: Where can i get some chips like yours uce? :cheesy:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 3 2007, 09:07 AM~8701625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color combo bitch is nice!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BAD ASS BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 4 2007, 09:27 PM~8715423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i luv that patterning..dammm thats the shit :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 06:38 PM~8715520
> *i luv that patterning..dammm thats the shit  :cheesy:
> *




FLY MAURICE OUT THERE IM SURE HE'LL TAKE OF U


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 4 2007, 06:33 PM~8715469
> *BAD ASS BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey thanks Frankie, Maurice is the man and cool ass hell wish I could keep him in NJ at my shop :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 5 2007, 11:07 AM~8720977
> *
> *




THIS WAS THE WOLE REASON I WANTED 1


----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there a LeCab thread anywhere? I tried searching........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 4 2007, 06:27 PM~8715423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Meyagi_@Sep 5 2007, 04:09 PM~8723418
> *Is there a LeCab thread anywhere? I tried searching........
> *


 :yes: 1st page !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

do i see a chipper loo scootys lacs was tight bac then


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)

BTW this is a BEAUTIFUL thread, plenty of inspiration........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Cadillac owners look in side of the link......:thumbsup: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361119


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT for my Cadillac Riders!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 6 2007, 09:02 AM~8728946
> *Cadillac owners look in side of the link......:thumbsup:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361119
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 6 2007, 10:09 PM~8735160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

My fav.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah shits super clean


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's mine  

































































































































also for sale


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 5 2007, 02:53 PM~8721372
> *THIS WAS THE WOLE REASON I WANTED 1
> *


hell yaaa luv that add  ive had it saved on my computer from time


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DUAL ANTENNEA ON A BROUGHAM :0







:uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd still drive that beesh! :yes:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT FRENCHING TWO ANTENNAS ON EACH SIDE IN THE BACK BUT DONT KNOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more pics


> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 8 2007, 10:50 AM~8745803
> *DUAL ANTENNEA ON A BROUGHAM :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NOPE ITS IN JAPAN


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of this one?been looking for some forever


> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 18 2006, 01:52 AM~5992392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

WHATS CRACKEN PEEPS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie, that lac be doin sum big inches, hopefully you give me a minute ima try to pull up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homie, that lac be doin sum big inches, hopefully you give me a minute ima try to pull up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Sep 9 2007, 08:33 PM~8754127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ruben, whats up man!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

gotta luv them 2drs  ttt for us caddy riders


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Cadillac owners look in side of the link......:thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361119
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8762610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NICE, WERE ARE THE NEW PICTURES OF IT 
:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2007, 10:37 PM~8762734
> *THIS IS NICE, WERE ARE THE NEW PICTURES OF IT
> :thumbsup:
> *


it isnt done yet


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 10 2007, 09:41 PM~8762764
> *it isnt done yet
> *


WELL WHEN ITS DONE IT WILL BE TURNING HEADS CAUSE IT WAS CLEAN BEFORE. :yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2007, 10:44 PM~8762791
> *WELL WHEN ITS DONE IT WILL BE TURNING HEADS CAUSE IT WAS CLEAN BEFORE. :yes:
> *


thanks homie! i had to step it up


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 11 2007, 12:22 AM~8762610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow, REALLY nice. nice to see u went and put the 90 trunk.:thumbsup: theres alot of pics in here of 90d caddys with the 80 trunk. what size rims are those, 14s?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Whats the difference with teh 90s trunks and 80's trunks???

by the way that fleetwood is fuckn sick!!! whats size moonroof is that???


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 10 2007, 11:22 PM~8762610
> *
> 
> 
> ...




shit I member when My shit had a Moonroof like that.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8762999
> *Whats the difference with teh 90s trunks and 80's trunks???
> 
> by the way that fleetwood is fuckn sick!!! whats size moonroof is that???
> *


THE 80S HAVE A WIDE CHROME PIECE THAT GOES FROM SIDE TO SIDE ALL THE WAY OVER THE LICENSE PLATE ON THE TRUNK. THE 90S HAS JUST A LITTLE CHROME PIECE JUST OVER THE PLATE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

90'S TRUNK MINUS THE BELTS AND THE KIT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

What up guys, 2 cool mofos! :biggrin:
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, plague, Anteazy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

80'S TRUNK, IT ALL LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 10 2007, 11:45 PM~8763748
> *What up guys, 2 cool mofos! :biggrin:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LUXURIOU$LAC, plague, Anteazy
> *


WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2007, 01:47 AM~8763758
> *WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY
> *


fixin to go asleep,just checking out deez lacs :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I AM IN HERE TAKING COLOR SCHEMES FOR MY COUPE :nicoderm:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice,my phones broke dogg, but i will have a new one buy wensday ,i'll hit you up!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 10 2007, 11:50 PM~8763781
> *nice,my phones broke dogg, but i will have a new one buy wensday ,i'll hit you up!
> *


:0 I KNOW HOW THAT IS, I WASHED MY DAUGHTERS NEW PHONE THE OTHER DAY AND DRYED :uh:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 11 2007, 05:22 AM~8762610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is so stylish clean, i love your car :cheesy: :0


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 10 2007, 09:22 PM~8762610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 2 door homie really clean! not to crazy, thats how i love em!  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 6 2007, 10:09 PM~8735160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

can anyone tell me what I need to do to swap the 4100 motor with a chevy 350V8? Can I still use the tranny, driveline, and exhaust manifolds or do i need to replace tranny, driveline, and exhaust manifold as well? Please let me know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHANGE MOTOR MOUNTS, WILL BE BEST TO GET LIKE A 350TRANNY TO GO WITH THE MOTOR, YOU CANT USE THE MANIFOLDS OF THE 4100 TO THE 350,JUST GO TO A MUFFLER SHOP THEY WILL FIX THAT 4 U IF YOU GOT MANIFILDS FOR THE 350, I THINK YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE DRIVESHAFT??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 11 2007, 05:22 AM~8762610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That color combo is sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2007, 01:44 AM~8763744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 : I Like


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 11 2007, 10:32 AM~8765961
> *CHANGE MOTOR MOUNTS, WILL BE BEST TO GET LIKE A 350TRANNY TO GO WITH THE MOTOR, YOU CANT USE THE MANIFOLDS OF THE 4100 TO THE 350,JUST GO TO A MUFFLER SHOP THEY WILL FIX THAT 4 U IF YOU GOT MANIFILDS FOR THE 350, I THINK YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE DRIVESHAFT??
> *


what about the alternator, powersteering pump and all that kind of stuff. can I use the ones from the 4100?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DO U ALREADY GOT A 350?


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah just the block by itself


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O OK JUST GO TO THE JUNK YARD AND GET ALL THE BRACKETS FOR A 350 HOMIE AND POWER STEERING PUMP, AND COMPRESSER AND BRACKETS IF YOU GOIN TO RUN AC, THE PARS OFF THE 4100 AINT GOIN TO FIT HOMIE, HOPE THIS HELPS U


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it's not a real caddy but a caddy is a caddy in any size here's mine 

80's caddy 90'd out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DO IT GOT DIGI DASG LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 11 2007, 01:42 AM~8763737
> *THE 80S HAVE A WIDE CHROME PIECE THAT GOES FROM SIDE TO SIDE ALL THE WAY OVER THE LICENSE PLATE ON THE TRUNK. THE 90S HAS JUST A LITTLE CHROME PIECE JUST OVER THE PLATE
> *


LOL thats it??? So does that trim peice come out or would I have to get a 90s trunk? Ive noticed the trim difference but nothing else...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 11 2007, 03:30 PM~8766786
> *LOL thats it??? So does that trim peice come out or would I have to get a 90s trunk? Ive noticed the trim difference but nothing else...
> *


yea thats the only difference the trim. and ud need a 90 trunk. yea its sumthin "small" but its a must to make it look like if cadillac really made a 90 2 door.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 11 2007, 01:17 PM~8767666
> *yea thats the only difference the trim. and ud need a 90 trunk. yea its sumthin "small" but its a must to make it look like if cadillac really made a 90 2 door.
> *


Nice avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres the original pik for those of you who want this background.  









]


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 11 2007, 05:18 PM~8767673
> *Nice avatar :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 11 2007, 03:45 PM~8767890
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 11 2007, 07:49 PM~8770688
> *:biggrin:
> *


Pics of the one in your avatar homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 11 2007, 03:17 PM~8767666
> *yea thats the only difference the trim. and ud need a 90 trunk. yea its sumthin "small" but its a must to make it look like if cadillac really made a 90 2 door.
> *


i have a 80s trunk ,all you have to do is grind off the studs for the80s trim and drill fro the 90 trim ,no biggie :biggrin: 
thanks for all the comments on mine, preview~


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 12 2007, 03:03 PM~8775826
> *i have a 80s trunk ,all you have to do is grind off the studs for the80s trim and drill fro the 90 trim ,no biggie :biggrin:
> thanks for all the comments on mine, preview~
> 
> ...


MORE PICS HOMIE


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 12 2007, 05:03 PM~8775826
> *i have a 80s trunk ,all you have to do is grind off the studs for the80s trim and drill fro the 90 trim ,no biggie :biggrin:
> thanks for all the comments on mine, preview~
> 
> ...


hope this will be at scrape next year :biggrin: ..patterns by brett?


----------



## rollin (Sep 11, 2007)

El Paso Style


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

niceeee tt for this topic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THATS CLEAN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin_@Sep 12 2007, 02:15 PM~8775912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 12 2007, 02:03 PM~8775826
> *i have a 80s trunk ,all you have to do is grind off the studs for the80s trim and drill fro the 90 trim ,no biggie :biggrin:
> thanks for all the comments on mine, preview~
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 12 2007, 03:06 PM~8775852
> *MORE PICS HOMIE
> *


its hard to get a good pic ,lots of pearls ,more soon :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: nice roof pic this is one of my 2 door 90d :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 12 2007, 11:09 PM~8779399
> *:biggrin: nice roof pic this is one of my 2 door 90d :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice , candyman?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 12:09 AM~8779399
> *:biggrin: nice roof pic this is one of my 2 door 90d :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 im goin to to my top so nasty give me a sec homie watch


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin_@Sep 12 2007, 04:15 PM~8775912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK !!!!!!!!! BACK TO THE DAMN DRAWLIN BOARD! :uh: I THINK IM JUST GOING TO PAINT MINE CHAMELEON!  THAT WAS THE PLAN FOR MY SHIT NOW I HAVE TO COME UP WIT SOMETHING DIFFERENT! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 10 2007, 08:18 PM~8762574
> *Cadillac owners look in side of the link......:thumbsup:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361119
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 13 2007, 04:26 PM~8783980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: IM SERIOUS ITS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT IT ALL HAS BEEN DONE SOMEWHERE BEFORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8782745
> *FUCK !!!!!!!!!  BACK TO THE DAMN DRAWLIN BOARD! :uh: I THINK IM JUST GOING TO PAINT MINE CHAMELEON!   THAT WAS THE PLAN FOR MY SHIT NOW I HAVE TO COME UP WIT SOMETHING DIFFERENT!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 08:35 AM~8789148
> *
> *


SUP MAV!


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 08:17 AM~8765132
> *:0
> *


FUCKEN NICE! YOUR'S IS THE BADDEST ONE I HAVE SEEN! BEEN WANTING TO BUILD ONE FOR A LONG TIME! USE TO HAVE AN 82 COUPE DE VILLE, FUCK I MISS HER!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Sep 14 2007, 11:16 AM~8790408
> *FUCKEN NICE!  YOUR'S IS THE BADDEST ONE I HAVE SEEN!  BEEN WANTING TO BUILD ONE FOR A LONG TIME!  USE TO HAVE AN 82 COUPE DE VILLE, FUCK I MISS HER!
> *


THX HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 08:34 AM~8789144
> *:cheesy: IM SERIOUS ITS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT IT ALL HAS BEEN DONE SOMEWHERE BEFORE! :biggrin:
> *


yeah you right though just got to add your own twist to it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 07:37 AM~8789159
> *SUP MAV!
> *


sup bro..i think you got the color on lock man.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 07:16 PM~8794142
> *sup bro..i think you got the color on lock man.
> *


Pics of your new lac homie :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 14 2007, 09:17 PM~8794150
> *Pics of your new lac homie  :cheesy:
> *











heres a sneak..
being built right now..85 fleetwood on a 92 chassis..triple black..wrapped frame..belly ext painted..full chrome undies..5.7...digi dash..i'm debating on 13's or 14's. I like the 13 look but all shows are atleast 4-5 hour drive and i'd like to drive to some if possible. what you think?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 07:27 PM~8794208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I drive my 90 brougham all day everyday on 13's no problems! Speedbumps and dips suck though :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8794208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gonna look bad ass homie


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 10:21 PM~8794481
> *gonna look bad ass homie
> *


yeah we both gonna have nice lacs..i cant wait to see yours done man..you gonna be right up there with the best of them.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 09:27 PM~8794208
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 11:42 PM~8794564
> *yeah we both gonna have nice lacs..i cant wait to see yours done man..you gonna be right up there with the best of them.
> *


THANKS MAN THAT MEANS ALOT, BUT BY THE TIME MINE GETS FINISHED EVERYONE WILL BE HOVERING AROUND IN SPACESHIPS LOWRIDERS! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 15 2007, 02:43 PM~8797264
> *THANKS MAN THAT MEANS ALOT, BUT BY THE TIME MINE GETS FINISHED EVERYONE WILL BE HOVERING AROUND IN SPACESHIPS LOWRIDERS! :biggrin:
> *


hahhahaa whatever..you think you'll be rolln next season?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 15 2007, 04:13 PM~8797404
> *hahhahaa whatever..you think you'll be rolln next season?
> *


doubt it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 15 2007, 03:17 PM~8797418
> *doubt it
> *


oh well i sat out 2 seasons and didnt finish my shit..but my 66 wasnt gonna be on the level of quality as your caddy. it will be worth it bro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8782745
> *FUCK !!!!!!!!!  BACK TO THE DAMN DRAWLIN BOARD! :uh: I THINK IM JUST GOING TO PAINT MINE CHAMELEON!   THAT WAS THE PLAN FOR MY SHIT NOW I HAVE TO COME UP WIT SOMETHING DIFFERENT!  :biggrin:
> *


CHAMELEON :twak: :twak: FOOL, THIS AINT 1998! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont dooooooo itttttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 03:42 PM~8797810
> *CHAMELEON  :twak:  :twak: FOOL, THIS AINT 1998! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 15 2007, 05:42 PM~8797810
> *CHAMELEON  :twak:  :twak: FOOL, THIS AINT 1998! :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD NEVER DO THAT SHIT! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WERE CAN I GET THE REAR BODY FILLERS BETWEEN THE BODY AND BUMPER ??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 16 2007, 12:03 AM~8799539
> *WERE CAN I GET THE REAR BODY FILLERS BETWEEN THE BODY AND BUMPER ??
> *


http://autorifix.com/


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8794208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice mav! :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiiLrL5H2dI...related&search=

2door caddy drop back in the day  rip pac


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 16 2007, 10:56 AM~8801169
> *nice mav! :0
> *


thanks dino..hopefully done for my christmas present.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Sep 15 2007, 12:47 PM~8796843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 16 2007, 09:30 AM~8801100
> *http://autorifix.com/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

What hatnin my Lac Riders!

Are these any good? yall lmk your opinions, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-1992-C...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 16 2007, 01:04 PM~8802141
> *What hatnin my Lac Riders!
> 
> Are these any good? yall lmk your opinions, thanks!
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 16 2007, 04:04 PM~8802141
> *What hatnin my Lac Riders!
> 
> Are these any good? yall lmk your opinions, thanks!
> ...


get the originals, i made that mistake and they didnt fit worth a shit


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 16 2007, 02:11 PM~8802174
> *get the originals, i made that mistake and they didnt fit worth a shit
> *


THE ORIGINAL ONES ARE DISCONTINUED ARENT THEY ?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 16 2007, 01:47 PM~8801848
> *:0  :0 THOSE GO PERFECT BROTHER WOW
> ME TOO
> *


yeah they'll be original for sure lol. gonna take some cash to make it happen. so i'm considering it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 16 2007, 04:35 PM~8802289
> *THE ORIGINAL ONES ARE DISCONTINUED ARENT THEY ?
> *


yes he will have to find some nice used ones


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 16 2007, 05:10 PM~8802468
> *yes he will have to find some nice used ones
> *


Thanks for the feedback every1. I guess imma have to hit up some junkyards....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 16 2007, 04:09 PM~8802466
> *yeah they'll be original for sure lol. gonna take some cash to make it happen. so i'm considering it.
> *


NICE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Not mine, just some pics I found on here...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 17 2007, 09:51 PM~8812024
> *Not mine, just some pics I found on here...
> 
> 
> ...


That color is clean anybody know what it is ?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 20 2007, 11:56 AM~8832753
> *
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2007, 01:57 PM~8832762
> *
> *


lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Sep 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8794208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEEZAMN MAV!!!!! YOU AIN'T PLAYING WIT'EM! THEY AIN'T GONNA KNOW WHAT HITTEM DOWN THERE WHEN YOU GET DONE!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 20 2007, 09:23 PM~8836968
> *DEEEZAMN MAV!!!!!  YOU AIN'T PLAYING WIT'EM!  THEY AIN'T GONNA KNOW WHAT HITTEM DOWN THERE WHEN YOU GET DONE!
> *


thanks ant..i'm tired of sitting out lol. i just decided i aint ready for an impala..maybe never will be. I love my caddy's. hows yours comin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 18 2004, 04:34 PM~2050126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 14 2004, 06:08 PM~2134301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8739384
> *My fav.
> 
> 
> ...



ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVES TOO.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 25 2007, 06:52 AM~8385884
> *Here is mine
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS! I'LL CALL U LATER TONIGHT HOMEBOY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 damn that deville is crazy 


> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 16 2007, 10:54 AM~8801424
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiiLrL5H2dI...related&search=
> 
> 2door caddy drop back in the day  rip pac
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2007, 08:12 AM~8846292
> *:0
> *



part 2 coming sometime this decade...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 22 2007, 08:13 PM~8849128
> *part 2 coming sometime this decade...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

HOMIE GILBERT CADI.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 22 2007, 07:13 PM~8849128
> *part 2 coming sometime this decade...
> *


:0 I bought your old fleet from 713Ridaz


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 07:39 AM~8851514
> *:0  I bought your old fleet from 713Ridaz
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Nov 8 2004, 07:23 PM~2373037
> *Another one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 19 2006, 01:17 AM~5800516
> *i just had to post this up so sick,
> 
> 
> ...


is that an old 79 bodystyle converted


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

78 or 79 yup


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 08:39 AM~8851514
> *:0  I bought your old fleet from 713Ridaz
> 
> 
> ...


nice pickup skim..i thought one would go quick. whats the plans for it bro.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 07:39 AM~8851514
> *:0  I bought your old fleet from 713Ridaz
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 10:39 AM~8851514
> *:0  I bought your old fleet from 713Ridaz
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 23 2007, 03:46 PM~8853318
> *nice pickup skim..i thought one would go quick. whats the plans for it bro.
> *



Really not a whole lot. I was in the market for a nice 90'd fleet street car for quite some time now and Im so busy building my 61 rag that I have little time to invest in the lac other than some minor detailing and improvements here and there. 
713Ridaz made me a great deal that I really couldnt pass up and it was just what I was looking for in my price range and I just wanted something nice and streetable to drive to the picnics and local shows, something to satisfy me until Im finished building the 61.

As for now, Im going to spend a few days carefully polishing the paint, improving the current 2 pump set up, cleaning up the engine and trouble shooting some small bugs in the wiring inside, other than that I gotta say Dino and Drew did a very good job putting this car together. I couldnt have built a 90'd fleet lifted and striped for what I paid for this one.

5 hour drive after work yesterday with the trailer, shit we made it to Houston from Ft Worth by 9 pm, left at close to midnite and I had to be back to work 5 am that same morning. I pulled up straight to work 10 minutes late, didnt even get to go home to shower and change same dirty clothes and all. :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 06:41 PM~8853999
> *Really not a whole lot. I was in the market for a nice 90'd fleet street car for quite some time now and Im so busy building my 61 rag that I have little time to invest in the lac other than some minor detailing and improvements here and there.
> 713Ridaz made me a great deal that I really couldnt pass up and it was just what I was looking for in my price range and I just wanted something nice and streetable to drive to the picnics and local shows, something to satisfy me until Im finished building the 61.
> 
> ...


Good deal skim, looking good brother, nice tof you to join the 90'd family! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks. I remember around page 30 or so of this topicI mentioned I was starting to want one of these bad. that was over and a half a year ago lol.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 24 2007, 04:52 AM~8857375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fce, still love that ride


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2007, 10:16 AM~8858431
> *fce, still love that ride
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PUT SOME ALL; GOLDS ON DA BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!

2 YEARAS AGO THIS COMPANY USE TO SELL ALUMINUM LIMO SIDE PANELS FOR THE 90-92' BROUGHAM, FOR only $164.00 a side, i Called them today and now they cant get any at all and the steel house they use to have make them went out of buisness! I cant believe it! the panels were 120 inches long!  


http://www.mtgparts.com/merchant2/merchant...gory_Code=93CBM


----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lowc (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 24 2007, 12:18 PM~8858771
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 YEARAS AGO THIS COMPANY USE TO SELL ALUMINUM LIMO SIDE PANELS FOR THE 90-92' BROUGHAM, FOR only $164.00 a side, i Called them today and now they cant get any at all and the steel house they use to have make them went out of buisness! I cant believe it! the panels were 120 inches long!
> ...


DAMN THA WOULD OF BEEN I COME UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowc_@Sep 24 2007, 12:49 PM~8858978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONLY GOTS THE 90 LENSES


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 05:41 PM~8853999
> *Really not a whole lot. I was in the market for a nice 90'd fleet street car for quite some time now and Im so busy building my 61 rag that I have little time to invest in the lac other than some minor detailing and improvements here and there.
> 713Ridaz made me a great deal that I really couldnt pass up and it was just what I was looking for in my price range and I just wanted something nice and streetable to drive to the picnics and local shows, something to satisfy me until Im finished building the 61.
> 
> ...


yeah i knew it was a damn good deal. congrats on it. i been wanting on for awhile now also.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 06:41 PM~8853999
> *Really not a whole lot. I was in the market for a nice 90'd fleet street car for quite some time now and Im so busy building my 61 rag that I have little time to invest in the lac other than some minor detailing and improvements here and there.
> 713Ridaz made me a great deal that I really couldnt pass up and it was just what I was looking for in my price range and I just wanted something nice and streetable to drive to the picnics and local shows, something to satisfy me until Im finished building the 61.
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: hell yeah!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 22 2007, 09:53 PM~8850672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I want one of these for a daily...


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 24 2007, 09:22 PM~8864329
> *:thumbsup: I want one of these for a daily...
> *


THAT MODEL IS AS WANTED JUST AS MUCH AS 2 DR BROUGHAM......... 

AND IT IS A LIL HARDER TO FIND SINCE THEY WERE MADE FROM 80~82.....  :biggrin: 

GOOD THING, I HAVE ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO THEY ONLY MADE THE HARDTOP COUPEDEVILLE IN 2 YEARS?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 24 2007, 11:01 PM~8864762
> *SO THEY ONLY MADE THE HARDTOP COUPEDEVILLE IN 2 YEARS?
> *


A 2 dr Coupe De Ville hard top were made in 80, 81 & 82... & has a large back window....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 25 2007, 02:21 AM~8864812
> *A  2 dr Coupe De Ville hard top were made in  80, 81 & 82... & has a large back window....
> *


im not much on them, i like the shelltops :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

90 sides stock clip :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 24 2007, 08:16 AM~8858431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever get around to that model? :dunno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 03:53 PM~8868658
> *90 sides stock clip  :0
> 
> 
> ...


saw this lac in person at devotions car show in sac and its really clean :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 08:39 AM~8851514
> *:0  I bought your old fleet from 713Ridaz
> 
> 
> ...


nice buy Skim...shit looks even tighter in person...real clean.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 05:53 PM~8868658
> *90 sides stock clip  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i can dig it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Do some people use their stock fenders and modify them when the euro the front?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 05:27 PM~8869604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Feelin' that one :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i guess you jus cut the front skin off to put the 90 bumper on


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 08:06 AM~8865252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's fresh!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Sep 23 2007, 11:09 PM~8855380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toronto canada coupe :0 :biggrin: owned by diffrent on lil


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Sep 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8870088
> *i guess you jus cut the front skin off to put the 90 bumper on
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

baddest 90'd coupe deville there is.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 08:03 PM~8870355
> *baddest 90'd coupe deville there is.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that car is bad ass


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

i do believe this 90'd coupe deville should be rated amongst the top..


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 25 2007, 01:53 AM~8864745
> *THAT MODEL IS AS WANTED JUST AS MUCH AS 2 DR BROUGHAM.........
> 
> AND IT IS A LIL HARDER TO FIND SINCE THEY WERE MADE FROM 80~82.....   :biggrin:
> ...


Man, I learn something new all the time on here! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Sep 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8870427
> *i do believe this 90'd coupe deville should be rated amongst the top..
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one in the project forum with the airbrushed murals on the moldings? its dope :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2007, 09:57 PM~8862893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I miss my old lac


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 10:13 PM~8870443
> *is this the one in the project forum with the airbrushed murals on the moldings? its dope :thumbsup:
> *


ye man, from up north Canadian style. the murals look even better in person, and the pics dont do justice for the paint.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

This is the first time I've ever seen so many people in this forum at once :0 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Anteazy, ricardo labrador, 96BIG_BODY, Skim, SpaHKz, chato83, TORONTO-JOE-LUX, single_pump


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Sep 25 2007, 08:15 PM~8870456
> *ye man, from up north Canadian style. the murals look even better in person, and the pics dont do justice for the paint.
> *


any one got more pixs of it?


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 10:16 PM~8870467
> *This is the first time I've ever seen so many people in this forum at once :0
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


i got a feeling next year at this time, maybe everyone creepin down there will have a 90'd lac out


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 10:17 PM~8870472
> *any one got more pixs of it?
> *


theres a picnic comming up on the weekend, so i'll be sure to post some after that..


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Sep 25 2007, 08:18 PM~8870489
> *theres a picnic comming up on the weekend, so i'll be sure to post some after that..
> *


word.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Sep 25 2007, 10:17 PM~8870473
> *i got a feeling next year at this time, maybe everyone creepin down there will have a 90'd lac out
> *



I got a coupe deville but I don't think I'm gonna 90'd it. If I get a fleetwood I after this one is done I will though :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:16 PM~8870467
> *This is the first time I've ever seen so many people in this forum at once :0
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 25 2007, 09:14 PM~8870455
> *:biggrin: I miss my old lac
> *


THAT BITCH IS HARD...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8870523
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



You done anything to your new purchase yet Skim? :0


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 08:22 PM~8870521
> *I got a coupe deville but I don't think I'm gonna 90'd it.  If I get a fleetwood I after this one is  done I will though :biggrin:
> *


i got a stock coupe that im gonna keep O.G and im trying to work a deal with this old man too see if i can swoop up his coupe and 90'd that shit out. i gotta fill my garage with another lac. that green one is my inspiration. :biggrin:


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8870521
> *I got a coupe deville but I don't think I'm gonna 90'd it.  If I get a fleetwood I after this one is  done I will though :biggrin:
> *


ye i got a coupe deville also, not planning on 90'ing it either, but that blue one is a coupe deville, but sure does look good 90'd out


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 10:24 PM~8870550
> *i got a stock coupe that im gonna keep O.G and im trying to work a deal with this old man too see if i can swoop up his coupe and 90'd that shit out. i gotta fill my garage with another lac. that green one is my inspiration. :biggrin:
> *



 . If I did 90'd my coupe this is something that I'd do, just a lil different.............


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 08:24 PM~8870542
> *You done anything to your new purchase yet Skim? :0
> *


 x2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 10:24 PM~8870539
> *THAT BITCH IS HARD...
> *


thanks.but its the one dan(tuna samich) ened up with and sold it.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Sep 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8870557
> *ye i got a coupe deville also, not planning on 90'ing it either, but that blue one is a coupe deville, but sure does look good 90'd out
> *



x2


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 08:27 PM~8870584
> * .  If I did 90'd my coupe this is something that I'd do, just a lil different.............
> 
> 
> ...


caprice headlights :biggrin:, looks clean!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

repost


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Just curious, what do you prefer, a clean OG grille...










Or a doghouse grille...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 25 2007, 09:28 PM~8870593
> *thanks.but its the one dan(tuna samich) ened up with and sold it.
> *


is that the one that was maroon and tan ?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 08:31 PM~8870627
> *Just curious, what do you prefer, a clean OG grille...
> 
> 
> ...


stock=clean
e&g grill=classy.

either or just remember its a cadillac :biggrin:.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 09:31 PM~8870627
> *Just curious, what do you prefer, a clean OG grille...
> 
> 
> ...


i was about to ask the same thing..
I like the clean OG one.


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:32 PM~8870650
> *i was about to ask the same thing..
> I like the clean OG one.
> *


i myself love the doghouse grilles


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:32 PM~8870650
> *i was about to ask the same thing..
> I like the clean OG one.
> *



Definately, the fleetwood grill looks so good even though it's stock. Once again, if mine were a fleetwood I'd keep that stock grill


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i like them both...bumperkit you go with e&g..no bumperkit stock grill


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Sep 25 2007, 08:33 PM~8870659
> *i myself love the doghouse grilles
> *


another question 
gold grills or chrome grills?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:24 PM~8870542
> *You done anything to your new purchase yet Skim? :0
> *


Replacing the gear heads and pump seals, I been working everyday so thats about it. Oh and Turtle washed it the day after we brought it home while I was at work. Shit man, I cant wait till my day off so I can fuck with it some more.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 10:35 PM~8870680
> *i like them both...bumperkit you go with e&g..no bumperkit stock grill
> *



YESSIR!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 10:35 PM~8870687
> *Replacing the gear heads and pump seals, I been working everyday so thats about it. Oh and Turtle washed it the day after we brought it home while I was at work. Shit man, I cant wait till my day off so I can fuck with it some more.
> *



Hell yeah that's waz up Skim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 09:35 PM~8870681
> *another question
> gold grills or chrome grills?
> *



me personally Im a chrome freak, but thats just me. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 10:36 PM~8870697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DEEEZAMN, THAT'S OVER IN JAPAN RIGHT?


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 10:35 PM~8870681
> *another question
> gold grills or chrome grills?
> *


depends on the colour of your car, rims, etc.... id go for chrome


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 09:36 PM~8870697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS....! 
DINO LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE GONNA BUILD ANOTHER 2DOOR FLEET SOON :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

mine is triple black..what do ya'll think about doing the interior panels and 90 panels like this?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Skim, Anteazy, SpaHKz, Dino, 96BIG_BODY, brett, Maverick, ricardo labrador, michaels29
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:41 PM~8870765
> *mine is triple black..what do ya'll think about doing the interior panels and 90 panels like this?
> 
> 
> ...



*Damn right, that marblizing shit.......that'll look good Mav.*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:41 PM~8870765
> *mine is triple black..what do ya'll think about doing the interior panels and 90 panels like this?
> 
> 
> ...


I want to get my panels done but to look like wood still

my panels and back seats :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8870765
> *mine is triple black..what do ya'll think about doing the interior panels and 90 panels like this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:35 PM~8870689
> *YESSIR!
> 
> 
> ...



FOOL, YOU DIDNT TELL ME YOU WANTED THE E&G SPECIAL EDITION HOOD TOO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:45 PM~8870799
> *I want to get my panels done but to look like wood still
> 
> my panels and back seats :0
> ...


yeah yours would look good like this except green and silver


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of these two rite here


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 09:46 PM~8870803
> *:0
> *


what you think skim...look good? or too overboard?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 10:48 PM~8870822
> *FOOL, YOU DIDNT TELL ME YOU WANTED THE E&G SPECIAL EDITION HOOD TOO  :0  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA! YOU A FOOL HOMIE! :roflmao: PUT ME ON DECK WITH ONE OF THEM!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 11:41 PM~8870765
> *mine is triple black..what do ya'll think about doing the interior panels and 90 panels like this?
> 
> 
> ...



its cool..get a black leather nardi wheel too.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 09:49 PM~8870841
> *its cool..get a black leather nardi wheel too.
> *


yeah its got a wood nardi..i thought about painting the same way..too much?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

yeah i am gonna. i just missed this super clean coupe..i was trying to work the geezer and somebody came up with the cash and beat me to it..oh well..


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:51 PM~8870859
> *yeah its got a wood nardi..i thought about painting the same way..too much?
> *


Different :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 09:52 PM~8870876
> *yeah i am gonna. i just missed this super clean coupe..i was trying to work the geezer and somebody came up with the cash and beat me to it..oh well..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 11:51 PM~8870859
> *yeah its got a wood nardi..i thought about painting the same way..too much?
> *



do it
:biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

this topic makes me wanna go take the lac out for a spin....fuck it im gonna take her out.later.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:52 PM~8870880
> *Different :thumbsup:
> *


thats what im shooting for lol i got some oldschool 14" truspokes im sending to zenith to have turned into 13's..if they could powder coat them like that i'd do the barrels and hub on them too lol.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^ how would they do that?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:55 PM~8870904
> *thats what im shooting for lol i got some oldschool 14" truspokes im sending to zenith to have turned into 13's..if they could powder coat them like that i'd do the barrels and hub on them too lol.
> *



You gonna be killin'em I'm telling you! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 25 2007, 10:56 PM~8870919
> *^^^^^ how would they do that?
> *



It can be done with paint for sure, but i don't know about powdercoating.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 25 2007, 09:56 PM~8870919
> *^^^^^ how would they do that?
> *


its acually gonna be a totally different wheel..all they gonna use is the hub. it will have stainless nipples and spokes and a 13" zenith barrel...gonna be one of a kind.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 25 2007, 09:52 PM~8870876
> *yeah i am gonna. i just missed this super clean coupe..i was trying to work the geezer and somebody came up with the cash and beat me to it..oh well..
> *



THIS ONE IS LOCAL IN DALLAS, THEY WANT $2000, CLEAN 2 DOOR FLEET OG PALE YELLOW

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/424568661.html












> *1981 Fleetwood Brougham Delegance 2 Door - $2000
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reply to: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 09:57 PM~8870923
> *You gonna be killin'em I'm telling you! :biggrin:
> *


that or laughed off the block..gonna go with a non typical setup also.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 10:59 PM~8870938
> *its acually gonna be a totally different wheel..all they gonna use is the hub. it will have stainless nipples and spokes and a 13" zenith barrel...gonna be one of a kind.
> *



One Offs are the shit homie. Good Deal!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 09:49 PM~8870830
> *what you think skim...look good? or too overboard?
> *


i dont think it would be...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 11:45 PM~8870799
> *I want to get my panels done but to look like wood still
> 
> my panels and back seats :0
> ...


Spray a candy over the wood grain it would do the job.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 11:00 PM~8870950
> *that or laughed off the block..gonna go with a non typical setup also.
> *



Aww, they gonna respect yo gangsta down thurrr believe me. They ain't got know choice. Take that shit to the RiverMarket and clown on'em. I remember when all you seen was lows lows in the The Rocktown


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 25 2007, 10:02 PM~8870968
> *Spray a candy over the wood grain it would do the job.
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 10:02 PM~8870976
> *Aww, they gonna respect yo gangsta down thurrr believe me.  They ain't got know choice.  Take that shit to the RiverMarket and clown on'em.  I remember when all you seen was lows lows in the The Rocktown
> *


yep those days are gone. donks is it now.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 25 2007, 11:02 PM~8870968
> *Spray a candy over the wood grain it would do the job.
> *



A homie, could you pm with the whole process? I'd appreciate it  I'm thinking hard about doing it.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 11:04 PM~8870986
> *yep those days are gone. donks is it now.
> *


They just scared LOL. Next summer I'm trailer my lac down when I visit my pops so can go dippin!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm no painter so I wouldn't give you any advice, hit up the paint & body section they will point you in the right direction


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 25 2007, 10:05 PM~8870997
> *They just scared LOL.  Next summer I'm trailer my lac down when I visit my pops so can go dippin!
> *


ill be waitin..  
cant wait to see your caddy bro.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 25 2007, 11:05 PM~8870999
> *I'm no painter so I wouldn't give you any advice, hit up the paint & body section they will point you in the right direction
> *


It's all good, I kinda got a knowledge on what to do, just thought you done it before  . Good looking out though


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 11:10 PM~8871010
> *ill be waitin..
> cant wait to see your caddy bro.
> *



Same here bruh


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

wrong pic


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 10:54 PM~8870900
> *this topic makes me wanna go take the lac out for a spin....fuck it im gonna take her out.later.
> *


LOL FOR REAL


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 25 2007, 07:32 PM~8870647
> *stock=clean
> e&g grill=classy.
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of the white one?


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 26 2007, 09:33 AM~8873538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Was that theCoupe from Royals?


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think is one from japan


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

90% 90 updated down to the bolts used


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 22 2007, 11:23 PM~7960832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 22 2007, 11:23 PM~7960832
> *
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h276/dinog1975/caddocpatterns.jpg[/img
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 08:31 PM~8870627
> *Just curious, what do you prefer, a clean OG grille...
> 
> 
> ...


OG GRILL


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Sep 26 2007, 02:30 PM~8875773
> *Was that theCoupe from Royals?
> *


:yes:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^ anyomre pics of it


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 26 2007, 05:49 PM~8876576
> *:yes:
> *


That shit is TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Sep 26 2007, 06:03 PM~8876013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Sep 26 2007, 02:30 PM~8875773
> *Was that theCoupe from Royals?
> *


:yes:


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mdhpper_@Sep 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8876682
> *That shit is TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


[/quote]


>


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 26 2007, 10:44 PM~8878217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

:0
[/quote]
THE IMPERIALS' BLACK ONE IS CLEAN ASS FUCK! I WANT TO GET ANOTHER ONE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8878246
> *i know huh! :biggrin:
> *


yeah im ready..


----------



## tomotomo (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## tomotomo (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## tomotomo (Jul 20, 2005)

super clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Sep 27 2007, 09:02 AM~8879801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

just got my top from the homie liv4lacs!

what do you guys think...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 27 2007, 11:42 AM~8881562
> *just got my top from the homie liv4lacs!
> 
> what do you guys think...
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice color.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 27 2007, 01:42 PM~8881562
> *just got my top from the homie liv4lacs!
> 
> what do you guys think...
> ...


nice


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

thats a fresh top.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

thanx, can't wait to put it on...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Sep 27 2007, 09:02 AM~8879801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tomotomo whats up homie from japan, clean lac set up misere :biggrin: bakayaro


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 any more recent pics of players ball :0 and you got any pics of your setup? clean ass llacs you guys got over there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHICH CAR WAS THE FIRST 2 DOOR TO BE 90'D, I REMEMBER HOMIES HAD THE FRONT CLIP BUT WHO WAS THE FIRST TO DO 90 FRONT BACK AND SIDE PANELS? I BEEN WONDERING THIS FOR YEARS....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Sep 27 2007, 08:02 AM~8879801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING OUT REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 27 2007, 04:52 PM~8883335
> *COMMING OUT REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 27 2007, 04:52 PM~8883335
> *COMMING OUT REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2007, 04:28 PM~8883171
> *WHICH CAR WAS THE FIRST 2 DOOR TO BE 90'D, I REMEMBER HOMIES HAD THE FRONT CLIP BUT WHO  WAS THE FIRST TO DO 90 FRONT BACK AND SIDE PANELS? I BEEN WONDERING THIS FOR YEARS....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 26 2007, 06:26 PM~8876437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2007, 05:29 PM~8883548
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IT WAS CHINO I DONT CARE WHO SAYS IT WAS HIM BUT IT WAS CHINO WHO HAD THAT 63 FROM BOYS IN THE HOOD MOVIE BACK IN 89 HE WAS THE FIRST GUY I MEMBER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 05:38 PM~8883608
> *IT WAS CHINO  I DONT CARE  WHO SAYS  IT WAS  HIM  BUT  IT WAS  CHINO  WHO HAD  THAT  63 FROM BOYS  IN THE  HOOD  MOVIE  BACK  IN  89  HE WAS  THE  FIRST  GUY  I  MEMBER
> *


u got any pics of that one smiley? :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2007, 05:39 PM~8883624
> *u got any pics of that one smiley? :0
> *


NA HOMIE I GOT LOCKED UP AFTER THAT DONT HAVE SHIT SAVED BUT IM 100% SURE IT WAS CHINO CUZ HE TRIED SELLING ME SUM OF THE 90 PARTS HE HAD EXTRA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 27 2007, 05:41 PM~8883630
> *NA  HOMIE  I GOT  LOCKED  UP AFTER  THAT  DONT HAVE SHIT SAVED  BUT  IM  100% SURE  IT WAS  CHINO CUZ  HE TRIED  SELLING  ME  SUM  OF  THE 90 PARTS  HE  HAD  EXTRA
> *


shit homie, can you imagine how expensive it would have been to 90 a car back when they were still new, you would have had to buy one from a smoker that was cluckin or pull a heist lol...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2007, 05:43 PM~8883645
> *shit homie, can you imagine how expensive it would have been to 90 a car back when they were still new, you would have had to buy one from a smoker that was cluckin or pull a heist lol...
> *


YEA THE ONLY THING HE HAD TO SELL ME WAS THE FRT 2 HEADLIGHT THAT HE HAD LEFT FOR 400.00 THEN I SOLD MY SHIT TO JAPAN THEN GOT LOCKED UP SO I DIDNT EVEN GET TO PUT IT ON


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

>


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 27 2004, 06:53 PM~2453231
> *HERE WE GO
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Sep 27 2007, 07:04 AM~8879812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 27 2007, 06:14 PM~8883845
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 27 2007, 05:24 PM~8883515
> *I'm waiting... :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST DONE BROTHA


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 27 2007, 06:58 PM~8884169
> *ALMOST DONE BROTHA
> *


 :0


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 27 2007, 11:42 AM~8881562
> *just got my top from the homie liv4lacs!
> 
> what do you guys think...
> ...


Looks a little wrinkled isnt he suppossed to glue it down, I dont think liv4lacs would do a job like that he didn't even cut a hole for the windows :0


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 27 2007, 08:04 PM~8884214
> *Looks a little wrinkled isnt he suppossed to glue it down, I dont think liv4lacs would do a job like that he didn't even cut a hole for the windows :0
> *


lol, he does a good job and he sent it out asap once he was done sowing it up.

Hopefully the shop dont charge me to much to "professionally" glue it down  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Sep 27 2007, 06:04 AM~8879812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

that thing is nice as hell man, is it a coupe or fleet anymore pics of it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LOOKS LIKE A COUPE DEVILLE I DONT SEE THE FLEET TRIM


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

maybe is a lecab :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone think this is a good deal :dunno: 
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/430565318.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

good deal or what?


> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 12:16 AM~8886716
> *anyone think this is a good deal :dunno:
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/430565318.html
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 01:21 AM~8886739
> *good deal or what?
> *


somebody better snatch that up :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 12:16 AM~8886716
> *anyone think this is a good deal :dunno:
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/430565318.html
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 27 2007, 11:16 PM~8886716
> *anyone think this is a good deal :dunno:
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/car/430565318.html
> *


To PART out .....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Sep 27 2007, 09:25 PM~8886053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you dont think is worth trying to fix it?


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 08:57 AM~8888258
> *To PART out .....
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 04:46 PM~8891010
> *you dont think is worth trying to fix it?
> *


I would, it said it runs and drives good but one door is fucked up. its only $500, go look at it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

would a coupe door fit the same? is it just the trimming that wont match?


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 03:51 PM~8891047
> *I would, it said it runs and drives good but one door is fucked up. its only $500, go look at it
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh shyt I just realized I bought the caddy in the 1st page 4 pic down :0  :biggrin: Damn it looked nice when it was fresshh...

It wont be too long till it looks even better then that :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 05:20 PM~8891232
> *would a coupe door fit the same? is it just the trimming that wont match?
> *


yes same door, just put the trim on the coupe door


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^kooo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 28 2007, 02:46 PM~8891010
> *you dont think is worth trying to fix it?
> *


 :nosad:

I'M PICKY ASS F**K!  WHEN IT COME TO BUILD A SHOW CAR.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 09:25 AM~8894469
> *:nosad:
> 
> I'M PICKY ASS F**K!   WHEN IT COME TO BUILD A SHOW CAR.
> *


yeah but to somebody else that might be just what they need to get them started.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 09:49 PM~8891975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  so clean


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2  


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 09:20 AM~8894657
> *yeah but to somebody else that might be just what they need to get them started.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 01:13 PM~8894802
> *x2
> *


x3 

im not saying their impossible to find, but they will be at some point. (atleast down here) their a lil harder to come by, i had to drive 4 hours to get mines. back to what i was saying, u part it out and down the line might be kicking urself for it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 29 2007, 01:10 PM~8895212
> *x3
> 
> im not saying their impossible to find, but they will be at some point. (atleast down here) their a lil harder to come by, i had to drive 4 hours to get mines. back to what i was saying, u part it out and down the line might be kicking urself for it.
> *


I agree with you, really... even if you parted it out, there aint much you can get off it thats anything special because its practically the same shit you can find on any coupe except for the chrome rockers and some other chrome bits and pieces, maybe a set of pillows.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats exactly what i was saying there aint shit to part out of them cars, 


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 01:33 PM~8895522
> *I agree with you, really... even if you parted it out, there aint much you can get off it thats anything special because its practically the same shit you can find on any coupe except for the chrome rockers and some other chrome bits and pieces, maybe a set of pillows.
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 03:19 PM~8895680
> *thats exactly what i was saying there aint shit to part out of them cars,
> *


so did you check up on it yet homeboy?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah man ima go later today to go check it out, the cars 2 hours away though :twak: i gues il be worth it :thumbsup: maybe  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 03:40 PM~8895779
> *yeah man ima go later today to go check it out, the cars 2 hours away though :twak: i gues il be worth it  :thumbsup: maybe   :biggrin:
> *


for $500 u cant lose


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by different_@Sep 29 2007, 11:11 AM~8894795
> * so clean
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8895960
> *for $500 u cant lose
> *


 :yes: thats right


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

im on my way rite now, ima try to talk him down less maybe 300 :biggrin: il keep you guys updated


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 03:26 PM~8896028
> *im on my way rite now, ima try to talk him down less maybe 300 :biggrin: il keep you guys updated
> *


I WANNA SEE PICTURES WHEN YOU GET IT :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 05:26 PM~8896028
> *im on my way rite now, ima try to talk him down less maybe 300 :biggrin: il keep you guys updated
> *


make sure the jambs arent tweaked or the doors wont line back up right


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2007, 08:24 PM~8896608
> *I WANNA SEE PICTURES WHEN YOU GET IT :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

commemorative edition? when i got my coupe it said that in the center thing on the steering wheel anyone know about this?ive been wondering since day one.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 28 2007, 01:13 PM~8890055
> *GOODTIMES CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hell yeah, i love when they are fully locked up and chromed out :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

well i just got back and the door jamb is pushed in quite a bit :tears: the old guy wouldnt take 300 either  he said he wouldnt do any less than 450, so me being a hardass didnt take it, but im thinking of calling him tomorrow and offering him 400.good news its a brougham d'elegance mint interior, its his 85 year old moms car she had it her whole life! what do you guys think though is it worth it?


> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 03:26 PM~8896028
> *im on my way rite now, ima try to talk him down less maybe 300 :biggrin: il keep you guys updated
> *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 29 2007, 11:13 PM~8898489
> *well i just got back and the door jamb is pushed in quite a bit :tears: the old guy wouldnt take 300 either  he said he wouldnt do any less than 450, so me being a hardass didnt take it, but im thinking of calling him tomorrow and offering him 400.good news its a brougham d'elegance mint interior, its his 85 year old moms car she had it her whole life! what do you guys think though is it worth it?
> *


400 hun for a brougham, i say jump on it. thats a deal.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 30 2007, 02:47 AM~8898636
> *400 hun for a brougham, i say jump on it. thats a deal.
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i have NO idea if that jam shit is fixable to the point that itll be perfect. but if it is, and if the moneys right, den fuk it why not. but worse case, u can just part out the interior and maybe bullshit pieces ppl might need and u can make ur 400 back plus maybe a profit. still worth fixing.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

if your serious about fixin it then swoop it up, all its need is some attention.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ive really wanted a 2door fleet for a while now, so if i do get it i might just keep it and try to fuck with the jamb, i really wouldnt want to part it out neither though  such a rare car to let go to waste  ill post pics tomorrow if i end up getting it  


> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 30 2007, 12:11 AM~8898752
> *x2 i have NO idea if that jam shit is fixable to the point that itll be perfect. but if it is, and if the moneys right, den fuk it why not. but worse case, u can just part out the interior and maybe bullshit pieces ppl might need and u can make ur 400 back plus maybe a profit.  still worth fixing.
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more info on how to work with a jamb thats been fucked up?weld another jamb panel in? :dunno:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 12:39 AM~8898861
> *any more info on how to work with a jamb thats been fucked up?weld another jamb panel in? :dunno:
> *


it looks like that is what is gonna need to be done, cut that one out and find a coupe deville with the good doorjam and put it on the fleet.its not gonna be easy but you should take your time everything will work out in the end. wish i had a chance to geta fleet for 400.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for the positive feedback homie, still deciding on what to do, because i forgot to ask the old man if it had a clean title hno: and thinking of how im going to have to work with this car, i aint like all these fools out here pushing clean ass llacs every year :biggrin: im still going to school and have limited spending money but im also taking a collision refinishing class so that should help me out some 


> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Sep 30 2007, 12:47 AM~8898878
> *it looks like that is what is gonna need to be done, cut that one out and find a coupe deville with the good doorjam and put it on the fleet.its not gonna be easy but you should take your time everything will work out in the end. wish i had a chance to geta fleet for 400.
> *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 12:54 AM~8898883
> *thanks for the positive feedback homie, still deciding on what to do, because i forgot to ask the old man if it had a clean title hno: and thinking of how im going to have to work with this car, i aint like all these fools out here pushing clean ass llacs every year :biggrin: im still going to school and have limited spending money but im also taking a collision refinishing class so that should help me out some
> *


well this can be your project car for the collision refinishing class. just think of the day you finish it how good you'll feel.knowing you did your own work on it. its all up to you. fleets make clean ass lo-lo's. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 01:39 AM~8898861
> *any more info on how to work with a jamb thats been fucked up?weld another jamb panel in? :dunno:
> *



Man that aint shit, try to get it for $400 since you made the trip already, you wont find one cheaper. Use a stud welder to pull that door jamb out, if its too fucked up, clip in a new section, I predict these 2 door fleets will be the next 2 door Impalas, its worth fixing if you can do it. 
A stud welder is hella easy to use (its also called a spitzinagle gun) spelling may be wrong. It welds little nails to the are then you pull the metal back out.
or like the body shops do, weld a piece of flat steel to the metal thats pushed in, drill a hole in the plate, hook a chain to it and slowly pull it out. You cant lose man. do it. Did you get pics, were here to help you out bro, its worth the chance at that price.











stud welder pulls out the metal, it welds the nails to the body, then you pull.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks alot everyone, what if it has a totaled title?should i still get it?, im going to call the old man in a few to ask him about it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 09:32 AM~8899796
> *thanks alot everyone, what if it has a totaled title?should i still get it?, im going to call the old man in a few to ask him about it
> *


if it could be tagged i would still get it.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 02:21 AM~8898938
> *Man that aint shit, try to get it for $400 since you made the trip already, you wont find one cheaper. Use a stud welder to pull that door jamb out, if its too fucked up, clip in a new section, I predict these 2 door fleets will be the next 2 door Impalas, its worth fixing if you can do it.
> A stud welder is hella easy to use (its also called a spitzinagle gun) spelling may be wrong. It welds little nails to the are then you pull the metal back out.
> or like the body shops do, weld a piece of flat steel to the metal thats pushed in, drill a hole in the plate, hook a chain to it and slowly pull it out. You cant lose man. do it. Did you get pics, were here to help you out bro, its worth the chance at that price.
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 30 2007, 11:55 AM~8900480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn Chris, thats the first time I seen it since Fidel sold it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 09:32 AM~8899796
> *thanks alot everyone, what if it has a totaled title?should i still get it?, im going to call the old man in a few to ask him about it
> *


 Damn why would it have a totalled title? did it look that bad like it had been totalled before? take pics.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 12:20 PM~8900615
> *Damn Chris, thats the first time I seen it since Fidel sold it.
> *


That means you have'nt seen it with the new paint...still looks clean as fuck...looks like they went with the same colors just threw different patterns on it...looks tight.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 02:39 AM~8898861
> *any more info on how to work with a jamb thats been fucked up?weld another jamb panel in? :dunno:
> *


YEP GET ONE FROM A DEVILLE! YOU COULD PROBABLY EVEN PEICE ONE TOGETHER FROM A 4 DOOR IN CETRAIN AREAS!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is my 2dr. Brought out for the first time this year at our picnic.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight tight another ht


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

clean caddy :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 30 2007, 08:32 PM~8903577
> *Here is my 2dr. Brought out for the first time this year at our picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE NEW COLORS, BUT I LIKED IT THE OLD WAY TOO 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

here it finally is  going to put it on the frame rack tomorrow to see what i have to work with, all input welcome































































































































i60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BIG_BODY/fleet2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 03:21 AM~8898938
> *Man that aint shit, try to get it for $400 since you made the trip already, you wont find one cheaper. Use a stud welder to pull that door jamb out, if its too fucked up, clip in a new section, I predict these 2 door fleets will be the next 2 door Impalas, its worth fixing if you can do it.
> A stud welder is hella easy to use (its also called a spitzinagle gun) spelling may be wrong. It welds little nails to the are then you pull the metal back out.
> or like the body shops do, weld a piece of flat steel to the metal thats pushed in, drill a hole in the plate, hook a chain to it and slowly pull it out. You cant lose man. do it. Did you get pics, were here to help you out bro, its worth the chance at that price.
> ...


 :thumbsup: Car is worth every penny


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 10:59 PM~8904717
> *here it finally is  going to put it on the frame rack tomorrow to see what i have to work with, all input welcome
> 
> 
> ...


damn that car is noce thats a steal for that price, looks like its gonna be a nice project car, the interior look good too.keep us posted.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

E Z FIX :0


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2007, 11:12 AM~8907454
> *E Z FIX :0
> *


x2.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8904717
> *here it finally is  going to put it on the frame rack tomorrow to see what i have to work with, all input welcome
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB MAN!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST DROP IT OFF AT SKIMS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

just got back from where i go to school to take collision refinishing classes and my instructors said not to sweat it! so im off to go look for a door and they said it will be easier to get jamb and a rocker, we havent put it on the frame rack yet but wednesday it will and we'l see what it reallys going to need. im really excited i didnt think it was going to be fixable :biggrin: until then ill start my own build up topic now  :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks again everyone for convincing me to get it :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 03:30 PM~8908855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 01:29 PM~8908839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooh i like that clean and simple


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 1 2007, 05:17 PM~8909713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:  :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 1 2007, 05:17 PM~8909713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 1 2007, 05:17 PM~8909713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  IM HURT DOG IVE BEEN THEIR


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 03:30 PM~8908855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost bought that car...twice.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8910277
> *Almost bought that car...twice.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 25 2007, 08:48 PM~8870823
> *yeah yours would look good like this except green and silver
> 
> 
> ...


or check out this place


http://www.bitrim.com/dipfin.htm


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 07:14 PM~8910880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR COMBO !!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 1 2007, 08:53 PM~8911270
> *NICE COLOR COMBO !!
> *


hell yeah...that shit looks tight


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

That is a bad pic of the car it looks really good in person


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 1 2007, 01:19 PM~8908369
> *JUST DROP IT OFF AT SKIMS HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


hell ya he will have that fix really quick


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

coming soon..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 09:50 PM~8919092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 07:50 PM~8919092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 2 2007, 08:50 PM~8919092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you bought homies lac, i remember it was for sale


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 3 2007, 01:03 PM~8924452
> *so you bought homies lac, i remember it was for sale
> *


ive'd never posted this car for sale wrong one homie


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2007, 02:49 PM~8925218
> *ive'd never posted this car for sale wrong one homie
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: Damn thats clean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn, Le Cab is the american dream...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 09:13 PM~8928612
> *damn, Le Cab is the american dream...
> *


THAT'S CHICO'S OLD fakeCAB fleetwood.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 29 2007, 11:23 PM~8898272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 3 2007, 11:34 PM~8928751
> *THAT'S CHICO'S OLD fakeCAB fleetwood.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 LE CABRIOLOWNED


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 3 2007, 05:10 PM~8926964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8928769
> *:0  :0  :0  LE CABRIOLOWNED
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 3 2007, 06:10 PM~8926964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone know what kind of steering wheel this is, or were i can get it?


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2007, 07:01 PM~8927255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 4 2007, 12:31 AM~8929113
> *anyone know what kind of steering wheel this is, or were i can get it?
> *


i have the same one in my lac


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^what is it,been looking for one like it for a while now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

somebody on the east coast ***DINO** better jump on this..... :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 01:34 AM~8929409
> *somebody on the east coast ***DINO** better jump on this..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fleetwood-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 03:34 AM~8929409
> *somebody on the east coast ***DINO** better jump on this..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



:0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 01:36 AM~8928764
> *
> *



i like this one a lot!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 12:52 AM~8929474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE CONVERSION ON THAT RED VERT ITS CLEAN EVEN THOW IT AINT A LECAB.THATS NICE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 02:44 AM~8929453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Where could I get that same booty kit from?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 3 2007, 10:34 PM~8928751
> *THAT'S CHICO'S OLD fakeCAB fleetwood.
> *











CHICO'S 2ND NOT A LECAB BUT IT LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8932554
> *Damn! Where could I get that same booty kit from?
> *


BOWTIECONNECTION 562-924-4610


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 4 2007, 12:12 AM~8929298
> *^^^^what is it,been looking for one like it for a while now
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I'll have to look, Dino put it in there when he owned it back before the 90 dash.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 10:27 PM~8936164
> *I'll have to look, Dino put it in there when he owned it back before the 90 dash.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT WHEEL BIG DADDY
:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Is there a way to make the 90 front seat fold forward like the old 2 door seat? :dunno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 01:27 AM~8936164
> *I'll have to look, Dino put it in there when he owned it back before the 90 dash.
> 
> 
> ...



it's a grant wheel with a cadi horn button..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 11:44 PM~8929453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 02:55 AM~8936950
> *Is there a way to make the 90 front seat fold forward like the old 2 door seat?  :dunno:
> *


yep change the hinges


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 5 2007, 07:41 PM~8940828
> *yep change the hinges
> *


yes its very easy , get the outer hinges from a 2 door and swap em , I rode for years only to find out it takes nothing to do the swap...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 5 2007, 08:00 PM~8940971
> *yes its very easy , get the outer hinges from a 2 door and swap em , I rode for years  only to find out it takes nothing to do the swap...
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2007, 03:49 PM~8925218
> *ive'd never posted this car for sale wrong one homie
> *


i swear you did awhile back?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WUT IT DEW 81 FTW?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 02:44 AM~8929453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck thats nice, i love lavender pearl with some white :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 5 2007, 08:00 PM~8940971
> *yes its very easy , get the outer hinges from a 2 door and swap em , I rode for years  only to find out it takes nothing to do the swap...
> *


 damn! anybody have any, I guess I'll hit the wrecking yards for a 2 door. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Oct 5 2007, 10:09 PM~8941341
> *WUT IT DEW 81 FTW?
> *


wut it iz big dogg


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 5 2007, 09:08 PM~8941327
> *i swear you did awhile back?
> *


this car has been down for awhile bro..
He's never posted it for sale..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...topics&hl=&st=0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o ok my b, you made a come up though :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 5 2007, 09:33 PM~8941484
> *o ok my b, you made a come up though :biggrin:
> *


well in most peoples eyes i didnt..but its what i want so thats what matters. thanks for the compliment bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 10:12 PM~8941361
> *damn! anybody have any, I guess I'll hit the wrecking yards for a 2 door. :biggrin:
> *


that works but you dont even have to do that on the pillows i had I just removed that big ass bolt on that hinge, its usually tucked under the outer vinyl siding on the top half of the seat!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 5 2007, 09:36 PM~8941494
> *that works but you dont even have to do that  , just remove that pin/big ass bolt, its usually tucked under the outer vinyl siding  on the top half of the seat!!
> *


good lookin out bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 5 2007, 10:38 PM~8941506
> *good lookin out bro
> *


im gonna try to gets pics, kinda hard to say without takin some!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 5 2007, 09:27 PM~8941455
> *this car has been down for awhile bro..
> He's never posted it for sale..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...topics&hl=&st=0
> *


WOW LET HIM HIM KNOW MAVERICK, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD RESEARCH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 5 2007, 09:36 PM~8941494
> *that works but you dont even have to do that on the pillows i had I just removed that big ass bolt on that hinge, its usually tucked under the outer vinyl siding  on the top half of the seat!!
> *


OH SHIT! IMMA BE LOOKING UNDER MY PILLOWS TOMORROW LIKE A KID WITH THE TOOTH FAIREY :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 11:47 PM~8929460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mr impalas & john's bowtie connections old lecabs..


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: Just got my parts to finish 90ing my Fleetwood 85 Coupe


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 5 2007, 11:29 PM~8942324
> *:biggrin: Just got my parts to finish 90ing my Fleetwood 85 Coupe
> 
> 
> *


TELL ME THAT AINT CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

can someone tell me what u use to fasten on the clips that hold on the side mouldings for the 90 conversion is it screws, rivets???


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 6 2007, 06:57 AM~8942813
> *can someone tell me what u use to fasten on the clips that hold on the side mouldings for the 90 conversion is it screws, rivets???
> *


YOU CAN USE SCREWS OR RIVETS THEN GO TO THE DEALER AND BUY THE CLIPS THAT THE 90 MOLDINGS HANG ON TO YOU CAN GET THE PART NUMBER OFF A CLIP OR IF I CAN LOOK AT ONE OF MINES WHN I GET A CHANCE ILL POST THE NUMBER!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Oct 6 2007, 07:39 AM~8942917
> *YOU CAN USE SCREWS OR RIVETS THEN GO TO THE DEALER AND BUY THE CLIPS THAT THE  90 MOLDINGS HANG ON TO YOU CAN GET THE PART NUMBER OFF A CLIP OR IF I CAN LOOK AT ONE OF MINES WHN I GET A CHANCE ILL POST THE NUMBER!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


use some metal self tapping screw with the flat head you can find them a home depot a whole box of like 300 for like 5 $


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

thx guys


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 6 2007, 12:29 AM~8942324
> *:biggrin: Just got my parts to finish 90ing my Fleetwood 85 Coupe
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 5 2007, 10:44 PM~8941866
> *WOW LET HIM HIM KNOW MAVERICK, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD RESEARCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I just put new calipers on the lac and so I have to grind them down even if I use 1/4 spacers? Im about to put my 13's on it and the old calipers I took off were already grinded down.


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 07:53 PM~8945185
> *I just put new calipers on the lac and so I have to grind them down even if I use 1/4 spacers? Im about to put my 13's on it and the old calipers I took off were already grinded down.
> *


pic. skim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

another thing, I wanna replace the door window weather stripping, does anybody make it or does the dealer still stock it?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 10:45 PM~8945385
> *another thing, I wanna replace the door  window weather stripping, does anybody make it or does the dealer still stock it?
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 6 2007, 09:54 PM~8945412
> *
> *


damn you made the 3000th post :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 08:45 PM~8945385
> *another thing, I wanna replace the door  window weather stripping, does anybody make it or does the dealer still stock it?
> *




MR. LAC HAS EM. $ 250 I BELEIVE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 6 2007, 10:02 PM~8945450
> *MR. LAC HAS EM. $ 250 I BELEIVE
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 07:43 PM~1910917
> *ul;ij
> 
> 
> ...


was that Cadillac Bobs? the one that got raised up on big ass rims?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@May 12 2007, 11:21 AM~1944806
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: THOSE RIMS DONT LOOK LIKE A 7 IN DEEP DISH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

those look like 14x6


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE HOMIES NEW LECAB.....GEORGE PRESIDENT OF STYLISTICS C.C L.A. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:35 PM~8956335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY MR. LAC, ISN'T THERE TWO DIFFERENT STYLISTICS CLUBS? IF JUST NOTICED IT A WHILE BACK, I THINK, AND HAVEN'T ASKED ANYONE YET.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 6 2007, 08:02 PM~8945450
> *MR. LAC HAS EM. $ 250 I BELEIVE
> *


SOLD OUT AT THE MOMENT!!!!

$200 A SET OF NOS CADILLAC WINDOW SEALING STRIPS.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 8 2007, 07:38 PM~8956350
> *HEY MR. LAC, ISN'T THERE TWO DIFFERENT STYLISTICS CLUBS?  IF JUST NOTICED IT A WHILE BACK, I THINK, AND HAVEN'T ASKED ANYONE YET.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:40 PM~8956375
> *:yes:
> *



ONES BLACK AND ONES BROWN HUH?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I HAVE MORE VEGAS COVERAGE, I WILL POST UP SOME MORE PICTURES IN A WHILE.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:41 PM~8956386
> *I HAVE MORE VEGAS COVERAGE, I WILL POST UP SOME MORE PICTURES IN A WHILE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 8 2007, 07:41 PM~8956385
> *ONES BLACK AND ONES BROWN HUH?
> *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:41 PM~8956392
> *
> *



I thought so, good looking out on the info. Learn something new errrday on LIL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 09:41 PM~8956386
> *I HAVE MORE VEGAS COVERAGE, I WILL POST UP SOME MORE PICTURES IN A WHILE.
> *


thats right homie....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:41 PM~8956386
> *I HAVE MORE VEGAS COVERAGE, I WILL POST UP SOME MORE PICTURES IN A WHILE.
> *


i didnt see you...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 8 2007, 07:50 PM~8956474
> *i didnt see you...
> *


NEXT TIME YOU COME OUT HERE FOR A SHOW HOMIE.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 07:35 PM~8956335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS BIG HOMIE.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT SUPERSHOW LACS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL CADDY DAY AT VEGAS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 08:35 PM~8956335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !! IS THIS THE SAME GUY WITH THE GREEN 2DR. FLEETWOOD ??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 08:53 PM~8945185
> *I just put new calipers on the lac and so do I still have to grind them down even if I use 1/4 spacers? Im about to put my 13's on it and the old calipers I took off were already grinded down.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: anybody?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 07:34 PM~8972228
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: anybody?
> *


yes you do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN! :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8956834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass fuckin caddy...one of cleanest at the show... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just sum recent pics of my ride. The emblems are back on now.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 06:55 PM~8980612
> *Just sum recent pics of my ride. The emblems are back on now.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 11 2007, 05:59 PM~8980650
> *VERY CLEAN
> *


Thanks Smiley. It means a lot, coming from you. Here's how it looked before. This car originally came from cali, but was built up here. The 1st pic is how it look when I got it.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 07:06 PM~8980706
> *Thanks Smiley. It means a lot, coming from you. Here's how it looked before. This car originally came from cali, but was built up here. The 1st pic is how it look when I got it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 05:55 PM~8980612
> *Just sum recent pics of my ride. The emblems are back on now.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

VERY


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 08:34 PM~8972228
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: anybody?
> *


no u dont, all ive iver used was the spacers on all my cars and i have them on my coupe now and u dont need em...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

been blazed???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2007, 10:44 PM~8982149
> *been blazed???
> *


WAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHA Dammit Oscar you beat me 2 it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Oct 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8982116
> *no u dont, all ive iver used was the spacers on all my cars and i have them on my coupe now and u dont need em...
> *


IS THAT RIGHT, HECTOR FERNANDEZ/ STAYONBLAST / BEENBLAZED / 3 Wheelin tha 84 / KING 305 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 03:56 PM~8962985
> *TTT SUPERSHOW LACS
> *


NOT VERY MANY LACS AT THE SHOW.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 10 2007, 04:50 PM~8971925
> *NICE !! IS THIS THE SAME GUY WITH THE GREEN 2DR. FLEETWOOD ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 04:55 PM~8980612
> *Just sum recent pics of my ride. The emblems are back on now.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY OLD ONES.  

I GOT ANOTHER HARD TOP ONE IN THE WORKS.  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 8 2007, 07:42 PM~8956407
> *I thought so, good looking out on the info.  Learn something new errrday on LIL
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 06:53 PM~8945185
> *I just put new calipers on the lac and so I have to grind them down even if I use 1/4 spacers? Im about to put my 13's on it and the old calipers I took off were already grinded down.
> *


YOU WILL NEED TO GRIND THEM ONLY IF YOU DON'T USED THE SPACERS...


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 12 2007, 02:22 AM~8983479
> *YOU WILL NEED TO GRIND THEM ONLY IF YOU DON'T USED THE SPACERS...
> *


that's what i was trying to say


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 12 2007, 02:10 AM~8983431
> *IS THAT RIGHT, HECTOR FERNANDEZ/ STAYONBLAST / BEENBLAZED / 3 Wheelin tha 84 / KING 305      :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: what ever might make you think im any of those names, has you confused bro


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 12 2007, 01:22 AM~8983479
> *YOU WILL NEED TO GRIND THEM ONLY IF YOU DON'T USED THE SPACERS...
> *


I HAVE SPACERS ON MINE AND STILL NEEDED TO BE GRINDED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

U HAVE THE 1/4 SPACERS? FUCK IT IM GONNA JACK UP THE FRONT AND PUT THE RIM ON AND SEE IF IT CLEARS..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 12:04 PM~8985791
> *U HAVE THE 1/4 SPACERS? FUCK IT IM GONNA JACK UP THE FRONT AND PUT THE RIM ON AND SEE IF IT CLEARS..
> *


YEP THATS WHAT I HAVE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HERES A PIC OF MY LAC ITS A OLD ONE BUT ITS ON ITS WAY TO A NEW LOOK 
THANX TO SMILEY FO THE ADVICE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 8 2007, 08:30 PM~8956834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 10 2007, 06:00 PM~8972489
> *badass fuckin caddy...one of cleanest at the show... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

But tonight I grinded the calipers so the next pics it will be on the 13" 72 spoke Danas


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

daaaanaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Oct 12 2007, 05:15 AM~8983753
> *:uh: what ever might make you think im any of those names, has you confused bro
> *


  SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WOULDNT TALK IT IF I WAS UNSURE OF MYSELF!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 09:46 AM~8984347
> *I HAVE  SPACERS  ON  MINE  AND  STILL NEEDED  TO  BE  GRINDED
> *


thats what i had to do on the green lac i bought from miami it was a 81 deville, and i threw on 13 inch daytons, grinded calipers and 1/4 inch spacers!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 09:52 PM~8989424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


line up that side panel for a honky would ya skim its bothering me a little :biggrin: , skims a motherfuckin baller yall see that shit...look at all that ninjas toys, monster truck...check, slab..check. Lowrider check...volkswagon..check etc.... best of all worlds!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 12 2007, 10:03 PM~8989772
> *thats what i had to do on the green lac i bought from miami it was a 81 deville, and i threw on 13 inch daytons,  grinded calipers and 1/4 inch spacers!
> *


  :biggrin: sum1 with sum sense :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 12 2007, 10:07 PM~8989790
> *line up that side panel for a honky would ya skim its bothering me a little :biggrin: , skims a motherfuckin baller yall see that shit...look at all that ninjas toys, monster truck...check,  slab..check.    Lowrider check...volkswagon..check etc.... best of all worlds!! :biggrin:
> *


i know that panel needs some adjusting lol.










and BTW like Smiley said, even with spacers I had to grind the fuck outta them callipers but it came out nice and clean!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 10:18 PM~8989864
> *i know that panel needs some adjusting lol.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 12 2007, 10:00 PM~8989747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is so fuckin bad!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SKIM your crib looks real chill you couldn't live cars just laying around like that down here in miami those shits would go missing quick :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 13 2007, 05:48 AM~8990036
> *that car is so fuckin bad!
> *


and the pic too


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

i wanna run 13s on my fleetwood 85 coupe, wat size spacers should i use? 

I think I have some 5/16 spacers, would that work?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Oct 13 2007, 08:18 AM~8991617
> *i wanna run 13s on my fleetwood 85 coupe, wat size spacers should i use?
> 
> I think I have some 5/16 spacers, would that work?
> *


1/4 inch


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

would hopping on spacers fuck anything up?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 13 2007, 10:55 AM~8992226
> *would hopping on spacers fuck anything up?
> *


NOPE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BEST CADDIES OUT THEIR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 13 2007, 08:48 AM~8991733
> *1/4 inch
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 12 2007, 09:00 PM~8989747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2007, 09:46 PM~9001030
> *THE FINAL BLOCKING BEFORE PAINT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2007, 01:15 AM~8990847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Trust me I keep the 12 gauge shotty at close proximity in case the Texas Chainsaw Massacre ***** tries peeling my columns.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2007, 11:50 PM~9002541
> *Trust me I keep the 12 gauge shotty at close proximity in case the Texas Chainsaw Massacre ***** tries peeling my columns.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2007, 11:50 PM~9002541
> *Trust me I keep the 12 gauge shotty at close proximity in case the Texas Chainsaw Massacre ***** tries peeling my columns.
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 12 2007, 04:43 PM~8988352
> *:thumbsup:
> *


one bad azz cadi love the color combo :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Took the Lac out for a sunday drive yesterday. Also these are the pics since I put the 13" 72 spokes on it. No more 14" d's on this lac.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 14 2007, 09:58 PM~9001138
> *
> *


looking good bro.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks beta with them 13s


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 16 2007, 12:51 AM~9011187
> *looks beta with them 13s
> *


x5


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 15 2007, 09:51 PM~9011187
> *looks beta with them 13s
> *


x100000000 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 06:46 AM~8984347
> *I HAVE  SPACERS  ON  MINE  AND  STILL NEEDED  TO  BE  GRINDED
> *


THEN, I GUESS I AM ARE RUNNING DIFFERENT SIZE SPACERS CAUSE THEIR WAS NO GRINNING INVOLVE IN THE LAST LAC... I PUT ON 13X7 88 SPOKE DAYTON'S.  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 16 2007, 01:33 AM~9011461
> *THEN, I GUESS I AM ARE RUNNING DIFFERENT SIZE SPACERS CAUSE THEIR WAS NO GRINNING INVOLVE IN THE LAST LAC... I PUT ON 13X7 88 SPOKE DAYTON'S.   :biggrin:
> *


i think different years seem to vary or maybe the wheel perhaps? i hear different stories on rubbin issues all the time some in the front some in the rear, it dont rub, some say it does? ya never know till ya try i guess!  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 16 2007, 12:24 AM~9011396
> *x100000000 :biggrin:
> *


I know. those were the 14's that were on my big body. 14's just dont look right to me on older lacs for some reason.

Its funny because those were the 72 spokes that used to be solid gold dish hub and spokes. Shit took me forever to polish all that gold off by hand. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 15 2007, 10:36 PM~9011478
> *i think different years seem to vary or maybe the wheel perhaps? i hear different stories on rubbin issues all the time some in the front some in the rear, it dont rub, some say it does?  ya never know till ya try i guess!  :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 15 2007, 06:58 AM~9003377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 06:39 PM~9008680
> *Took the Lac out for a sunday drive yesterday. Also these are the pics since I put the 13" 72 spokes on it. No more 14" d's on this lac.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 16 2007, 11:35 PM~9018526
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looks good skim! 


what happened to 512?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 16 2007, 10:20 PM~9018907
> *looks good skim!
> what happened to 512?
> *


512? :dunno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 12:39 AM~9019105
> *512? :dunno:
> *



lol.
that was to king of atx.
sorry i wasn't clear.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 12 2004, 06:47 PM~2211725
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



I WISH GAS WAS STILL THAT CHEAP :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 04:21 AM~9020431
> *I WISH GAS WAS STILL THAT CHEAP  :uh:
> *


holy f ,how old is that pic?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 02:21 AM~9020431
> *I WISH GAS WAS STILL THAT CHEAP  :uh:
> *


LOL, THAT PIC IS FROM VANCOUVER, CANADA. GAS OVER THERE IS CHARGED PER LITER, NOT GALLON. 

1 GALLON = 3.78 LITERS

BACK IN 2004, THE CANADIAN - US EXCHANGE RATE WOULD HAVE MADE THAT ROUGHLY ABOUT $2.42 PER GALLON. STILL BETTER THAN WHAT WE'RE PAYING NOW.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 17 2007, 09:15 AM~9020714
> *LOL, THAT PIC IS FROM VANCOUVER, CANADA. GAS OVER THERE IS CHARGED PER LITER, NOT GALLON.
> 
> 1 GALLON = 3.78 LITERS
> ...


ya truss me it sux ..prices aint been that low in a hot =min...i got 95 the other an an was jumpin for joy..i went high octane on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Oct 17 2007, 05:24 AM~9020741
> *ya truss me it sux ..prices aint been that low in a hot =min...i got 95 the other an an was jumpin for joy..i went high octane on that bitch :biggrin:
> *


Thats expensive as hell :0 You need to offset these high costs and take advantage of that high CDN dollar. Its a good time to buy cars in the US right now :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 17 2007, 09:27 AM~9020748
> *Thats expensive as hell  :0 You need to offset these high costs and take advantage of that high CDN dollar. Its a good time to buy cars in the US right now  :cheesy:
> *


hell ..95 is low .now usauly a 1.05 fckn getttin rediculous..but ya not jus cars basically anything we import ,like pumps rims ect....were finnally be vindicated...lol cause we still gettin raped by the border :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Oct 17 2007, 05:31 AM~9020751
> *hell ..95 is low .now  usauly a 1.05 fckn getttin rediculous..but ya not jus cars basically anything we import ,like pumps rims ect....were finnally be vindicated...lol cause we still gettin raped by the border :angry:
> *


Of course anything is a bargain these days, but obviously a bigger purchase gives you more of a windfall. But high CDN dollar has negative effects on the economy if you consider how much Canada exports to the US. Makes CDN exporters less competitive.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 01:25 AM~9020380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this car in years. ROYALS caddy


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 17 2007, 07:15 AM~9020714
> *LOL, THAT PIC IS FROM VANCOUVER, CANADA. GAS OVER THERE IS CHARGED PER LITER, NOT GALLON.
> 
> 1 GALLON = 3.78 LITERS
> ...


 oh yeah ,duh :biggrin:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Was looking thru ebay and saw these clean brougham door panels
if anybodys intrested the Item number is : 150172448023


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 16 2007, 09:20 PM~9018907
> *looks good skim!
> what happened to 512?
> *


M.I.A :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of the whole car


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 02:25 AM~9020380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

If anybody having trouble finding the parts to upgrade there 2dr.
theres some stuff on ebay that might help you

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcarmen0915


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what size moon roofs is the best to go into these?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 17 2007, 08:17 PM~9025182
> *M.I.A  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2007, 02:45 AM~9028324
> *what size moon roofs is the best to go into these?
> *


I would think 44"..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2007, 02:45 AM~9028324
> *what size moon roofs is the best to go into these?
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 18 2007, 09:14 AM~9028862
> *I would think 44"..
> *


44 all the way! :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

DAMN any better pics of this one


> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 18 2007, 02:13 PM~9031847
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

now dats wutz up!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 18 2007, 04:26 PM~9032389
> *DAMN any better pics of this one
> *


hell yeah...more pics...muthafucka is bad.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 18 2007, 12:57 PM~9030652
> *44 all the way! :cheesy:
> *


pretty much , :0 i wanna visit TExaS!










:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 23 2004, 07:14 PM~1965838
> *:0
> *


ooo damn i likes ,without the murals though


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2007, 01:45 AM~9028324
> *what size moon roofs is the best to go into these?
> *











44"


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2007, 02:45 AM~9028324
> *what size moon roofs is the best to go into these?
> *


 one of these would work ,watcha think? :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 18 2007, 08:34 PM~9033776
> *one of these would work ,watcha think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Once I get enough cash rounded up Imma have to pay you a visit fo shooo


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 18 2007, 06:34 PM~9033776
> *one of these would work ,watcha think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GET 44" ALL THE TIME ??


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 18 2007, 07:46 PM~9033869
> *YOU GET 44" ALL THE TIME ??
> *


 I like to have a few on hand


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 18 2007, 10:06 PM~9034508
> *I like to have a few on hand
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 18 2007, 09:06 PM~9034508
> *I like to have a few on hand
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need a hook up on my roof skins any hook up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 18 2007, 07:24 PM~9033725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the shit, are those from the old lincolns


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 12:09 AM~9035506
> *Thats the shit, are those from the old lincolns
> *


yesum some are from a original flange tool also!:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I know the ones with the gold tint are very rare  :yes:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:10 AM~9036007
> *yesum :biggrin:
> *


What's been shakin B


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:10 AM~9036009
> *I know the ones with the gold tint are very rare   :yes:
> *


yeah i found a 42 inch amber glass a month ago, i gave it to a fellow member, its going in a 78 ltd! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:12 AM~9036025
> *yeah i found a 42 inch amber glass a month ago, i gave it to a fellow member, its going in a 78 ltd! :biggrin:
> *



DEEEZAMN!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup ridaz


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 19 2007, 01:13 AM~9036033
> *sup ridaz
> *


WHATS THA WORD MAN WHATS THA WORD MAN :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:11 AM~9036017
> *What's been shakin B
> *


not much working my ass off, :cheesy: hey that reminds me send me your address, i was cleaning out my storage room and found those inside peices that goes around the back glass, they are covered in green tweed!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:14 AM~9036047
> *not much working my ass off,  :cheesy:  hey that reminds me send me your address, i was cleaning out my storage room and found those inside peices that goes around the back glass, they are covered in green tweed!
> *



*FUCKIN RIGHT BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS JUST SAYING THAT TO MYSELF WHEN I WAS BREAKING DOWN THIS PARTS CAR.... I SAID TO MYSELF, "DAMN, I AIN'T GOT THAT PIECE" :roflmao: I'M SHOOTING YOU A PM NOW HOMIE!*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:14 AM~9036042
> *WHATS THA WORD MAN WHATS THA WORD MAN :biggrin:
> *


hopefully be gettin this house with my buddies so i can get the backyard thats means way more work can be to my fleetwood and 64 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:13 AM~9036030
> *DEEEZAMN!
> *


heres the one i found for bob! :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 19 2007, 01:16 AM~9036061
> *hopefully be gettin this house with my buddies so i can get the backyard thats means way more work can be to my fleetwood and WHAT IN THE SAM HELL!!!!!!!!!!!! DID I MISS SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!1</span>*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:18 AM~9036071
> *heres the one i found for bob! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



That's gonna be a very nice, key edition to that car. He putting skirts on it?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:18 AM~9036071
> *heres the one i found for bob! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


i had to chisel the front of the skin out with a hammer and a fucken screwdriver :biggrin: , our power saw ran out of battery! didnt hurt the skin at all but damn was i worried! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:19 AM~9036082
> *WHAT IN THE SAM HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!  DID I MISS SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


yeah got my old 64 project car back :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*LUXURIOU= BEST DAMN SELLER ON LIL PERIOD*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:20 AM~9036087
> *That's gonna be a very nice, key edition to that car.  He putting skirts on it?
> *


not sure, but his top matches the amber glass so does his mint tan interior! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:22 AM~9036098
> *LUXURIOU= BEST DAMN SELLER ON LIL PERIOD
> *


appreciate that homie, just trying to do right!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 19 2007, 01:21 AM~9036095
> *yeah got my old 64 project car back :biggrin:
> *



Good deal homie. that's whuz up


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:22 AM~9036099
> *not sure, but his top matches the amber glass so does his mint tan interior! :biggrin:
> *



That's gonna be nice!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:23 AM~9036106
> *Good deal homie.  that's whuz up
> *


got it back for free, so ya good deal


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 18 2007, 07:06 PM~9034508
> *I like to have a few on hand
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:23 AM~9036104
> *appreciate that homie, just trying to do right!
> *



You are a rarity out here my friend  I appreciate everything dawg


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:25 AM~9036119
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


sup adrian!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 19 2007, 01:25 AM~9036116
> *got it back for free, so ya good deal
> *



Shit :uh: , you can't beat that with 10 sticks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:18 PM~9036071
> *heres the one i found for bob! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those GOLD 42'' in one of my Cadi's to BAD it's going to have to go out to make room for the 44'' MIRROR tint moon roof.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:31 AM~9036163
> *I have one of those GOLD 42'' in one of my Cadi's to BAD  it's going to have to go out to make room for the 44'' MIRROR tint moon roof.... :biggrin:
> *



Shit, what you doing with the 42?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:25 PM~9036123
> *sup adrian!
> *


Working on other peoples PJ and NOT enough TIME to work on mine. :angry: 

But it's all GOOD! cash money TALK$$$.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:31 AM~9036163
> *I have one of those GOLD 42'' in one of my Cadi's to BAD  it's going to have to go out to make room for the 44'' MIRROR tint moon roof.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I know where the Lincoln is with that gold sunroof, problem is they want the whole car sold and wont let it get cut out.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 18 2007, 10:32 PM~9036167
> *Shit, what you doing with the 42?
> *


 :dunno: probably keep it for another PJ.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9036186
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

clean og fleetwood on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 18 2007, 11:41 PM~9036217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2007, 07:45 AM~8996596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>Anybody got any pics of one of these lacs with 16" strokes......laid and extended? Thanks.</span>


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Old paint on my lac


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 19 2007, 11:47 PM~9044219
> *Old paint on my lac
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the green one


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 19 2007, 11:47 PM~9044219
> *Old paint on my lac
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the green one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that green 4 door was on here for sale a long ass time ago.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 20 2007, 12:37 AM~9044315
> *any more pics of the green one
> *


There's a few more in the first few pages of BC Fest.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i always liked that car


> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 20 2007, 10:22 AM~9045291
> *There's a few more in the first few pages of BC Fest.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 20 2007, 10:22 AM~9045291
> *There's a few more in the first few pages of BC Fest.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR !!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

x2 its pretty diffrent


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 20 2007, 01:01 PM~9045837
> *NICE COLOR !!
> *


yeah it is.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

up top


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 20 2007, 10:22 AM~9045291
> *There's a few more in the first few pages of BC Fest.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS ??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks like pastel green or seafoam green or spearmint green :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 07:11 PM~9047539
> *looks like pastel green or seafoam green or spearmint green :cheesy:
> *


good eye dude


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 20 2007, 09:10 PM~9047534
> *WHAT COLOR IS THIS ??
> *


ever seen a bottle of vim?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Oct 20 2007, 06:48 PM~9047709
> *ever seen a bottle of vim?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 19 2007, 11:10 PM~9042953
> *<span style='color:blue'><span style='font-family:Arial'>I know somebody got something  *


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)

HIGHCLASS SANTANA OC "SANTANERO"


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 21 2006, 09:03 PM~5819794
> *ONE MORE (I GOTTA REPRESENT)
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## maldito65 (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maldito65_@Oct 20 2007, 10:07 PM~9048346
> *HIGHCLASS SANTANA OC "SANTANERO"
> 
> 
> ...


Nice any bigger pics


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 20 2007, 10:22 PM~9048737
> *Nice any bigger pics
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn this mudafuckas clean :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 20 2007, 10:25 PM~9048749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

does it have bags though?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 20 2007, 09:22 AM~9045291
> *There's a few more in the first few pages of BC Fest.
> 
> 
> ...


ok guys her's my version of this one


















the color on the 4dr is a pistacio mines is herbel green i had the exact color but lost the can :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 21 2007, 02:37 AM~9049379
> *does it have bags though?
> 
> 
> ...


LAC CLEAN AS FUCK , BUT THE AIR :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Yesterday at hoptoberfest getting my clean on. :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :0 :0 and it sho was clean...cant wait til next years hoptoberfest...you'll be rollin da drop top


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 05:52 PM~9059667
> *:biggrin:  Yesterday at hoptoberfest getting my clean on. :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@May 23 2007, 10:43 PM~7967863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATES ON THIS?....POST PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 22 2007, 06:06 PM~9059818
> *:uh:  :0  :0 and it sho was clean...cant wait til next years hoptoberfest...you'll be rollin da drop top
> *


i heard skim likes the caddy so much he gettin rid of the drop.. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 22 2007, 06:58 PM~9060358
> *i heard skim likes the caddy so much he gettin rid of the drop.. :0
> *


 :rofl: :nono:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 22 2007, 06:58 PM~9060358
> *i heard skim likes the caddy so much he gettin rid of the drop.. :0
> *


I heard that too...he wants to sell it to buy parts so he can chop the top off the caddy and make it a LeCab...He keeps sayin "A vert is a vert"... :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 20 2007, 12:22 PM~9045291
> *There's a few more in the first few pages of BC Fest.
> 
> 
> ...


I have always loved this car may just do the 85 this color fk black :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 05:52 PM~9059667
> *:biggrin:  Yesterday at hoptoberfest getting my clean on. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 it is lifted ,I never seen it posed


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 22 2007, 10:18 PM~9061537
> *I heard that too...he wants to sell it to buy parts so he can chop the top off the caddy and make it a LeCab...He keeps sayin "A vert is a vert"... :dunno:
> *


lol


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 22 2007, 09:21 PM~9061562
> *it is lifted ,I never seen it posed
> *


yup...4 pumps 16 batteries 16 switches like dre


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 08:21 PM~9061556
> *I have always loved this car may just do the 85 this color fk black :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 09:21 PM~9061556
> *I have always loved this car may just do the 85 this color fk black :cheesy:
> *


please do.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

gotcha! wahahaha


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, LUXURIOU$LAC


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 04:56 PM~9060339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Their use to be a LAC that look just like that one in the picture here in L.A. back in 97...I wonder if that is it....hmmmmmm.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 10:21 PM~9061556
> *I have always loved this car may just do the 85 this color fk black :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 22 2007, 09:21 PM~9061562
> *it is lifted ,I never seen it posed
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2007, 07:52 PM~9059667
> *:biggrin:  Yesterday at hoptoberfest getting my clean on. :0
> 
> 
> ...



looking really good T!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 23 2007, 07:14 AM~9063767
> *looking really good T!
> *


you know you want one!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 23 2007, 09:28 AM~9063795
> *you know you want one!!!
> 
> 
> ...


very true!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 23 2007, 01:38 AM~9062725
> *Their use to be a LAC that look just like that one in the picture here in L.A. back in 97...I wonder if that is it....hmmmmmm.....
> *





















I believe this cady was sent overseas.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 22 2007, 11:38 PM~9062725
> *Their use to be a LAC that look just like that one in the picture here in L.A. back in 97...I wonder if that is it....hmmmmmm.....
> *


The previous owner of that caddy is actually from L.A. but he lives here in TX now...so it might be the one your talkin bout...It's not totally the same as it was back then though...The new owner has done some new shit to it as well as re-painted it...he used most of the same colors but threw some different patterns on it.....Clean ass ride..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 23 2007, 12:20 PM~9065606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is still in L.A. I'm trying to get my homie to bring it out this year :biggrin:


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 23 2007, 07:13 PM~9069170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this caddy is nice one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 23 2007, 07:13 PM~9069170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE HOW THE BACK QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN !! :0 HOW IS THAT DONE ??


----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

thats a clean ass cadi dawm... :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 23 2007, 02:26 PM~9067597
> *This car is still in L.A. I'm trying to get my homie to bring it out this year :biggrin:
> *


x2 ....The homie nacho got that at his pad....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 23 2007, 06:58 PM~9069541
> *I LIKE HOW THE BACK QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN !!  :0  HOW IS THAT DONE ??
> *


The homie ED out here in the L.A. area ..those the conversion on the quarter windows to roll down...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 23 2007, 06:13 PM~9069170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Larry. :wave:

When are you going to take here out again? :uh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 08:34 AM~8789144
> *:cheesy: IM SERIOUS ITS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT IT ALL HAS BEEN DONE SOMEWHERE BEFORE! :biggrin:
> *


X 1 billion


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 24 2007, 12:17 AM~9070658
> *What's up Larry. :wave:
> 
> When are you going to take here out again? :uh:
> *


Hopefully New Years with some chrome on the under side.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Does this picture Count. There's a 90d around there :biggrin:  

<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/6r1oya.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

How about this one.  

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/2ir7vuq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

or maybe this one will do the trick

<img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/2f080mw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here are some Of the Homie Chico and Joe Rides and some other ones, M&M Hydraulics built back in the early 90s.  

The Shops Hopper back in the Day.  
<img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/il93wp.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/2s0bpde.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i22.tinypic.com/6tcwib.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i23.tinypic.com/33faro7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i24.tinypic.com/2425ylv.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i21.tinypic.com/wi2hah.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*
After it was rebuild and before it went over seas.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*The Homie Chicos 85 Fleetwood after the Full Conversion.  *


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 01:03 PM~9074086
> *Does this picture Count. There's a 90d around there :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/6r1oya.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


no those pics does not count......LOL those look nice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

man nice pics SMURF Thanks for posting them.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 24 2007, 05:22 PM~9075680
> *man nice pics SMURF Thanks for posting them.
> *



*Thanks Homie, some of these pictures are fromthe early 90s and from the late 90s, i need to scan some more and post them up  *


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

stuff for the 90d lacs
http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcarmen0915


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 07:05 PM~9076014
> *
> Thanks Homie, some of these pictures are fromthe early 90s and from the late 90s, i need to scan some more and post them up
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 23 2007, 08:13 PM~9069170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: thats why I want a moonroof


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 23 2007, 08:58 PM~9069541
> *I LIKE HOW THE BACK QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN !!  :0  HOW IS THAT DONE ??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 24 2007, 05:22 PM~9075680
> *man nice pics SMURF Thanks for posting them.
> *


x2222222222222


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 02:06 PM~9074110
> *Does this picture Count. There's a 90d around there :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/6r1oya.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


bump for those old pics.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I was luck enough to see this car in Vegas in 99 or 98.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 06:36 PM~9076592
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  thats why I want a moonroof
> *


Man I had a 42 inch moonroof but I thought I did not wanted one now I look at my car think damn it needs one.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 01:03 PM~9074086
> *Does this picture Count. There's a 90d around there :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i20.tinypic.com/6r1oya.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


CHICO TOLD ME ONE DAY HE FUCKS WITH CADILLACS ALL DAY EVERY DAY HE WASN'T BULLSHITING !! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SMURF, THAT LAST PICTURE IS CRAZY ONE OF THE BEST I SEEN


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Is M&M Hydraulics still around? They had some bad ass whips! Thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 24 2007, 09:05 PM~9077227
> *Is M&M Hydraulics still around? They had some bad ass whips!  Thanks for sharing those pics!
> *


I love little hood shops like that. I dont care what the place looks like as long as they put in work.lol.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 24 2007, 08:05 PM~9077227
> *Is M&M Hydraulics still around? They had some bad ass whips!  Thanks for sharing those pics!
> *


YES SIR !! M&M HYDRAULICS ARE STILL AROUND !!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 24 2007, 07:40 PM~9076619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Homies Glad you Guys like them, i still need to scan alot more so stay tunned :biggrin: , the Homies at M&Ms built some bad ass caddies in the past and now in present.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 24 2007, 09:05 PM~9077227
> *Is M&M Hydraulics still around? They had some bad ass whips!  Thanks for sharing those pics!
> *


*You'll be surprized of what comes out of these little hood shops   The Current Shop looks way better then the first one, but hey they all have to start somewhere.  *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Oct 24 2007, 09:44 PM~9077614
> *You'll be surprized of what comes out of these little hood shops    The Current Shop looks way better then the first one, but hey they all have to start somewhere.
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 24 2007, 09:10 AM~9072065
> *Hopefully New Years with some chrome on the under side.
> *


 :0 any other pics?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn those 90 pics made my day!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys know i got to do it !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2 TIGHT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

And heres my hard top !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SELL ME 1


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 25 2007, 02:31 AM~9079021
> *SELL ME 1
> *


The Green i sold to CadiRolo a while back ! My builds run 200.00 and up ! I an't cheap but what you get is show stopping ! :biggrin: All PPG base coat clear coat ! all the motors are wired as well as the set ups ! I even add the switch box ! 











And i try to add as much detail as possible !


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That's Nice ! 



I think the next 1 i tackle will be Fried Chicken Eater 's Caddy ! Before the smashed quarter panel !


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2007, 07:36 PM~9076592
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  thats why I want a moonroof
> *


I know a guy :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im at the point where i dont even have a ideal to paint my 90d coupe when im ready,every color choice is pretty much taken.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 25 2007, 04:28 PM~9083544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shaved out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 25 2007, 06:26 PM~9084237
> *im at the point where i dont even have a ideal to paint my 90d coupe when im ready,every color choice is pretty much taken.
> *


yes you are right. start looking into other makes of vehicles colors.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2007, 10:32 PM~9085230
> *yes you are right. start looking into other makes of vehicles colors.
> *


x2


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Not done yet but im working on it...Kandy will be coming real soon...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Oct 25 2007, 09:04 PM~9085511
> *Not done yet but im working on it...Kandy will be coming real soon...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL NICE BRO


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks...I cant wait to finish this damn car...I need to get back on my Impala...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2007, 09:06 PM~9085533
> *LOOKING REAL NICE BRO
> *


X2


----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

my lac


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Oct 25 2007, 09:09 PM~9085547
> *Thanks...I cant wait to finish this damn car...I need to get back on my Impala...
> *


X2 LETS SEE THE FINAL PICS OF THE CAR PAINTED


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80' DEVILLE'_@Oct 26 2007, 12:21 AM~9086944
> *my lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE PICS LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKS LIKE A CLEAN COUPEDEVILLE


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

One mo again


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Oct 24 2007, 07:10 AM~9072065
> *Hopefully New Years with some chrome on the under side.
> *


 :0 Your going to put some Lotion on that Ashy Suspension... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see it again. :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Oct 26 2007, 12:30 AM~9086993
> *One mo again
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWWW THATS A BEAUTY RIGHT THEIR LOOKS GOOD  RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 26 2007, 07:31 AM~9087002
> *WOWWWWW THATS A BEAUTY RIGHT THEIR LOOKS GOOD   RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:
> *


Thanx


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2007, 11:22 PM~9086955
> *X2 LETS SEE THE FINAL PICS OF THE CAR PAINTED
> *


I will post pics when im done with it. It will be Kandy green when its done...Im going to spray some more flake today and after that comes some pin stripe and silver leaf...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE HOMIE


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks....Im doing what i can to stay in this game. Its hard staying on track when you get people who screw you over for thousands of dollars. Ill keep you guys posted on the progress....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 26 2007, 12:31 AM~9086997
> *:0 Your  going to put some Lotion on that Ashy Suspension... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't wait to see it again. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:26 AM~9078992
> *You  guys know  i  got  to  do  it !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

oh yea :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 18 2007, 07:20 AM~9028886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MAVERICK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

saturday bump


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 03:25 AM~9020380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8904717
> *here it finally is  going to put it on the frame rack tomorrow to see what i have to work with, all input welcome
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATES??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

good looking out skim :biggrin: as a matter of fact i just got back a while ago from the salvage yard, couldnt find no coupes in the yards nowere so i couldnt really do anything without a rocker but finaly found a donor car at this one yard a few days ago and just finished cutting the rocker today  

















































i should probably start my own build up topic now,  


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2007, 08:22 PM~9097713
> *ANY UPDATES??
> *


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice homeboy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 27 2007, 09:47 PM~9097827
> *good looking out skim :biggrin: as a matter of fact i just got back a while ago from the salvage yard, couldnt find no coupes in the yards nowere so i couldnt really do anything without a rocker but finaly found a donor car at this one yard a few days ago and just finished cutting the rocker today
> 
> 
> ...


 WELL KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there anybody looking for a complete set of rocker panels from a 80's
Fleetwood Brougham coupe?Also the door panels.


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcarmen0915


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 how much for just the pass. side?


> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Oct 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9101559
> *http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcarmen0915
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 28 2007, 05:48 PM~9101638
> *:0 how much for just the pass. side?
> *


You would probably have to buy both, theres always guys looking for spares.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyon else ever done this quarter window roll down conv.?how would you attempt it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 28 2007, 07:35 PM~9102251
> *anyon else ever done this quarter window roll down conv.?how would you attempt it?
> 
> 
> ...


I heard its done with Lebaron windows but Ive also heard its not easy and nobody shares their secrets :0


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 22 2007, 12:26 PM~8155349
> *game over.
> 
> for me.  :0
> *


 is this a pearl?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 10:51 AM~9105606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos the queer hoppin the car. bah ha ha ha


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 08:49 AM~9105598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 09:11 AM~9105748
> *whos the queer hoppin the car. bah ha ha ha
> *




THE FONZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 12:59 PM~9106369
> *THE FONZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 11:19 AM~9106486
> *Ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.................................. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 07:39 PM~9109368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 08:51 AM~9105606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FORSALE IN UTAH, CLEAN DIGITAL DASH AND JUICED, WITH OR WITHOUT STRAPS ON THE TRUNK :cheesy:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 28 2007, 06:35 PM~9102251
> *anyon else ever done this quarter window roll down conv.?how would you attempt it?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

I did it with lebaron regulators, & window channels from a old school van @ the top to lock it in when rolled all the way up with a nice rubber gasket around the window might post some pics soon since the car back tooken apart :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 30 2007, 07:36 PM~9117226
> *I did it  with lebaron  regulators, & window channels from a old school van @ the top to lock it in when  rolled all the way up with a nice rubber gasket around the window might post some pics soon  since the car back tooken apart  :biggrin:
> *


i gotta see this i was thinkin about tryin it on my fleet


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

pics


> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 30 2007, 05:36 PM~9117226
> *I did it  with lebaron  regulators, & window channels from a old school van @ the top to lock it in when  rolled all the way up with a nice rubber gasket around the window might post some pics soon  since the car back tooken apart  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 30 2007, 07:12 PM~9117518
> *pics
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 30 2007, 07:36 PM~9117226
> *I did it  with lebaron  regulators, & window channels from a old school van @ the top to lock it in when  rolled all the way up with a nice rubber gasket around the window might post some pics soon  since the car back tooken apart  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2007, 06:01 PM~9102442
> *I heard its done with Lebaron windows but Ive also heard its not easy and nobody shares their secrets  :0
> *


NOPE... IT'S NOT DONE WITH THE LEBRON REGULATOR OR WINDOWS ...IT'S ALL CUSTOM WORK.....  AND HE USE IS THE ORIGINAL QUATER WINDOW...  

I KNOW THE HOMIE WHO FIRST DID THE QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN...  

HE WILL MAKE ANY WINDOWS ROLL DOWN... ANY CAR, ANY MAKE FOR THE RIGHT $$$$...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is it still a secret then,hows it done?


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 31 2007, 01:19 AM~9120666
> *NOPE... IT'S NOT DONE WITH THE LEBRON REGULATOR OR WINDOWS ...IT'S ALL CUSTOM WORK.....  AND HE USE IS THE ORIGINAL QUATER WINDOW...
> 
> I KNOW THE HOMIE WHO FIRST DID THE QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN...
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 31 2007, 02:19 AM~9120666
> *NOPE... IT'S NOT DONE WITH THE LEBRON REGULATOR OR WINDOWS ...IT'S ALL CUSTOM WORK.....  AND HE USE IS THE ORIGINAL QUATER WINDOW...
> 
> I KNOW THE HOMIE WHO FIRST DID THE QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN...
> ...


how much?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 31 2007, 01:19 AM~9120666
> *NOPE... IT'S NOT DONE WITH THE LEBRON REGULATOR OR WINDOWS ...IT'S ALL CUSTOM WORK.....  AND HE USE IS THE ORIGINAL QUATER WINDOW...
> 
> I KNOW THE HOMIE WHO FIRST DID THE QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN...
> ...


I REMEMBER SOME DUDE FROM PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. HAD A COUPE DEVILLE THAT HAD THE QUARTER WINDOWS AND REAR GLASS ROLL DOWN !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 31 2007, 06:14 PM~9125871
> *I REMEMBER SOME DUDE FROM PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. HAD A COUPE DEVILLE THAT HAD THE QUARTER WINDOWS AND REAR GLASS ROLL DOWN !!
> *


pics, we were just talking about the rear window roll down yesterday because they make that kit for new trucks.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 31 2007, 06:14 PM~9125871
> *I REMEMBER SOME DUDE FROM PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. HAD A COUPE DEVILLE THAT HAD THE QUARTER WINDOWS AND REAR GLASS ROLL DOWN !!
> *


That was the triple black one...I think and it is badass


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 07:03 PM~9125813
> *how much?
> *


x2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 31 2007, 02:16 PM~9125117
> *is it still a secret then,hows it done?
> *


 :yessad: ,.. :dunno: ,.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 31 2007, 04:03 PM~9125813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If both of you guys are SERIOUS!, I could hook you up with him.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 31 2007, 04:14 PM~9125871
> *I REMEMBER SOME DUDE FROM PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. HAD A COUPE DEVILLE THAT HAD THE QUARTER WINDOWS AND REAR GLASS ROLL DOWN !!
> *


Yeah! the homie ED could ANY window roll down...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Oct 31 2007, 06:30 PM~9126341
> *That was the triple black one...I think and it is badass
> *


YEA ! IT WAS BACK IN THE MID TO LATE 90'S .


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of it


> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 2 2007, 07:04 PM~9142939
> *YEA ! IT WAS BACK IN THE MID TO LATE 90'S .
> *


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2007, 06:03 PM~9125813
> *how much?
> *


$2000.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Nov 2 2007, 11:00 PM~9143638
> *$2000.
> *


fuck that! :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Nov 2 2007, 10:00 PM~9143638
> *$2000.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 12:09 AM~9144020
> *fuck that! :0  :0
> *


agree its tight and all but, ^^^ what Billy said.^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 04:36 AM~9144988
> *agree its tight and all but, ^^^ what Billy said.^^^  :biggrin:
> *


Luck for you your back windows go down! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 3 2007, 09:19 AM~9145206
> *Luck for you your back windows go down!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 2 2007, 07:51 PM~9143201
> *any pics of it
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 06:36 AM~9144988
> *agree its tight and all but, ^^^ what Billy said.^^^  :biggrin:
> *


my windows better roll dowm and do a 360 for that price! j/k! If i get a free chance to go to the bone yard im going to try this to see what alls involved, theres over 15 lebarons at this yard, and parts are cheap as a stick of gum!:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Nov 2 2007, 08:00 PM~9143638
> *$2000.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Nov 2 2007, 09:09 PM~9144020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got to PAY to PLAY that's the rules of the game.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 02:29 AM~9149972
> *You got to PAY to PLAY that's the rules of the game.
> *


I guess, I think If i tore my car down I would try to do the conversion myself after a little research. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 03:29 AM~9149972
> *You got to PAY to PLAY that's the rules of the game.
> *


true! but thats a lil high labor! IMO!  Its not like they have to make new quarter windows from scratch, like 2 door big bodies!! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i would like to try it but dont know were to start


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 4 2007, 03:19 PM~9151860
> *i would like to try it but dont know were to start
> *


me two, im thinking about getting the tracks from the lebaron and going from there! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what year lebarons?are they verts?


> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 01:20 PM~9151863
> *me two, im thinking about getting the tracks from the lebaron and going from there! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 4 2007, 03:26 PM~9151882
> *what year lebarons?are they verts?
> *


yes


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I've been also thinking about having my quarter windows roll down on my baby linc. The front windows are seperated into two parts and was thinking of maybe using the tracks of the front for the rear.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i cant see making the quarter glass roll down being all that difficult.
its the making it seal properly and not leak like a mofo that seams hard.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Nov 4 2007, 06:30 PM~9152789
> *i cant see making the quarter glass roll down being all that difficult.
> its the making it seal properly and not leak like a mofo that seams hard.
> *


yep, thats what i was thinking! definayly need some type of weather channeling around it tightly!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, LUXURIOU$LAC
:wave:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

WAHT UP SKIMMEISTER!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

SOMEONE ANY BODY HELP!   

I NEED A REAL NICE TRUNK FOR A 80-92 RWD,no rust on the jamb edge lip, or dents IM GETTING DESPERATE!!
  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8292791


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 12:00 PM~9151774
> *true! but thats a lil high labor! IMO!    Its not like they have to make new quarter windows from scratch, like 2 door big bodies!! :biggrin:
> *


It's NEVER to high when YOU want the job DONE right the first time especially for a professional trouble shooter electrician.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 04:50 PM~9153252
> *SOMEONE ANY BODY HELP!
> 
> I NEED A REAL NICE TRUNK FOR A 80-92 RWD,no rust on the jamb edge lip, or dents  IM GETTING DESPERATE!!
> ...


I could get them ALL day out here RUST FREE....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 08:36 PM~9153540
> *It's NEVER to high when YOU want the job DONE right the first time especially for a professional trouble shooter electrician.
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 08:38 PM~9153552
> *I could get them ALL day out here RUST FREE....
> *


well get me one , ill pay shipping and your time! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 05:42 PM~9153592
> *well get me one , ill pay shipping and your time! :cheesy:
> *


Give me a call..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 08:46 PM~9153616
> *Give me a call..
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 02:29 PM~9146959
> *my windows better roll dowm and do a 360 for that price! j/k! If i get a free chance to go to the bone yard im going to try this to see what alls involved, theres over 15 lebarons at this yard, and parts are cheap as a stick of gum!:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT REALLY NEED LEBARON WINDOWS OR REGULATORS (THATS WHY I GOT THE COUPE WINDOWS FROM YOU FOR) IT COULD BE EASILY DONE ALL YOU NEED IS A REGULATOR THAT WOULD WORK ON A HOT ROD THE REASON I KNOW IS BECAUSE ALREADY STARTED ON MY CAR GO TO EZWIRING.COM AND GET A HARNAS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Nov 4 2007, 09:23 PM~9153898
> *YOU DONT REALLY NEED LEBARON WINDOWS OR REGULATORS (THATS WHY I GOT THE COUPE WINDOWS FROM YOU FOR) IT COULD BE EASILY DONE ALL YOU NEED IS A REGULATOR THAT WOULD WORK ON A HOT ROD THE REASON I KNOW IS BECAUSE ALREADY STARTED ON MY CAR GO TO EZWIRING.COM AND GET A HARNAS
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 07:24 PM~9153912
> *
> *


 :biggrin: AND IT WOULD WORK BETTER FOR BOTH OF US BECAUSE WERE DOING PAINLESS HARNESS BUT I MIGHT GET ONE FROM EZWIRING TO GO WITH MY BACK REGULATORS


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

just got done going threw all 170 pages and i must say there is some clean ass caddies up in this topic. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Nov 4 2007, 07:23 PM~9153898
> *YOU DONT REALLY NEED LEBARON WINDOWS OR REGULATORS (THATS WHY I GOT THE COUPE WINDOWS FROM YOU FOR) IT COULD BE EASILY DONE ALL YOU NEED IS A REGULATOR THAT WOULD WORK ON A HOT ROD THE REASON I KNOW IS BECAUSE ALREADY STARTED ON MY CAR</span> GO TO EZWIRING.COM AND GET A HARNAS
> *


 :0 is it a coupe or fleet? PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 26 2007, 03:30 PM~9090667
> *
> i dont know if anyone else has figured it out yet, but you can modify these (usa parts supply ltd) weather strips to fit on you factory trim
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 09:24 PM~9153912
> *
> *


bill you wanna give it a shot on my coupe 1st,lol :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 5 2007, 05:45 PM~9160993
> *bill you wanna give it a shot on my coupe 1st,lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

wich of the harnes's did you get?


> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Nov 4 2007, 07:23 PM~9153898
> *YOU DONT REALLY NEED LEBARON WINDOWS OR REGULATORS (THATS WHY I GOT THE COUPE WINDOWS FROM YOU FOR) IT COULD BE EASILY DONE ALL YOU NEED IS A REGULATOR THAT WOULD WORK ON A HOT ROD THE REASON I KNOW IS BECAUSE ALREADY STARTED ON MY CAR GO TO EZWIRING.COM AND GET A HARNAS
> *


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 5 2007, 07:17 PM~9162486
> *wich of the harnes's did you get?
> *


i havent got it yet i have been meaning to call and ask but havent got a chance and as for pics iam not at my comp iam using a hotel lobby comp but its a fleet with coupe windows i wanted my rear windows to flow with the front windows I wasnt digging the curves on the top


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

sounds interesting, post some when you get a chance


> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Nov 5 2007, 08:13 PM~9163133
> *i havent got it yet i have been meaning to call and ask but havent got a chance and as for pics iam not at my comp iam using a hotel lobby comp but its a fleet with coupe windows i wanted my rear windows to flow with the front windows I wasnt digging the curves on the top
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 5 2007, 06:45 PM~9160993
> *bill you wanna give it a shot on my coupe 1st,lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0 


> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 5 2007, 10:56 PM~9164900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

isnt this that one majestics coupe?


> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9164900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

ANYBODY HAVE A SET OF FLEETWOOD CHROME ROCKERS FOR SALE SO I CAN ATTACH MY 90 MOULDINGS TO ON MY REGULAR COUPE DE VILLE HOLLA ON HERE OT PM ME IM READY WHEN THEY ARE AVAILABLE I NEED EM BADD :yes: :yes: 
IN GOOD SHAPE NOT ALL DINGED AND BANGED UP ILL PAY IT IF THEY ARE WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody have any pics of any caddys from nlra show post them up


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9164900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! ANY SIDE PICS ??


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9164900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Nov 7 2007, 02:29 AM~9173276
> *
> *


i lov that caddy


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Oct 26 2007, 02:30 AM~9086993
> *One mo again
> 
> 
> ...


super clean! lovin it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Im lookin to trade this for a 90d lac!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 nice,any more pics


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2007, 05:25 PM~9178026
> *Im lookin to trade this for a 90d lac!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 7 2007, 05:35 PM~9178117
> *:0 nice
> *


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt uffin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2007, 06:25 PM~9178026
> *Im lookin to trade this for a 90d lac!!!
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=278003&st=340


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY 90D GETTING THERE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2007, 05:25 PM~9178026
> *Im lookin to trade this for a 90d lac!!!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 8 2007, 11:09 PM~9188236
> *MY 90D GETTING THERE
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LOOKING GOOD SHAWN !!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

this is my newest caddy. "82 coupe deville completely '90d out. this bad boy has an fully worked chevy 350 with a powerfully 350 tranny delievring the power to the posi-rear. Dual flowmaster exuast to give it that beautiful but classy sound. She is sitting on a set of 15" Tru spokes. I'm thinking about sitting it on a set of 17" wires with vouge tires. gotta see the best price i can get for those. i also want my '90 to have those wheels too. Im thinking about painting it red or probably burgany. not sure yet. has red interior in it too. Has shaved locks all the way around it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BRAND NEW PRE SEWN TUXEDO TOP BLACK VINAL CAN BE USED FOR A FLEET WOOD BROUGHAM OR COUPE DE VILLE, IS LONG ENOUGH FOR THE WHOLE ROOF OR CUT DOWN TO THE COUPE SIZE OR ADD THE WINDOWS THIS IS A REALLY NICE TOP TAKING OFFERS OR TRADES.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 10 2007, 11:26 PM~9201303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL FORSALE OR TRADE TOOK IT OUT TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 11 2007, 01:24 AM~9201288
> *
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 11 2007, 12:36 AM~9201027
> *this is my newest caddy. "82 coupe deville completely '90d out. this bad boy has an fully worked chevy 350 with a powerfully 350 tranny delievring the power to the posi-rear. Dual flowmaster exuast to give it that beautiful but classy sound. She is sitting on a set of 15" Tru spokes. I'm thinking about sitting it on a set of 17" wires with vouge tires. gotta see the best price i can get for those. i also want my '90 to have those wheels too.  Im thinking about painting it red or probably burgany. not sure yet. has red interior in it too. Has shaved locks all the way around it.
> 
> 
> ...


better not gid rid of that E&g hardshell top, they are quite rare!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

im goin to keep it on there dispite the fact that i hate those tops with a passion. i was thinkin about just doin the full black cherry top with out the shell but who knows.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 11 2007, 06:51 PM~9205039
> *im goin to keep it on there dispite the fact that i hate those tops with a passion. i was thinkin about just doin the full black cherry top with out the shell but who knows.
> *


well if you ever wanna sell it let me know!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

just picked another one up, tried to drive her, but ended up dragging her home.... (parts car)


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 11 2007, 03:13 PM~9204844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my personal favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 12 2007, 07:40 AM~9208558
> *just picked another one up, tried to drive her, but ended up dragging her home.... (parts car)
> 
> 
> ...


why the hell would you part a car like that out for its too fuckin clean :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2007, 12:23 AM~9215722
> *why the hell would you part a car like that out for its too fuckin clean :0
> *


X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 13 2007, 12:26 AM~9215736
> *X2
> *


right? homie 96_BIGBODY building that burgundy one that got hit hard on the side because its a fleetwood, that one looks clean as fuck.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2007, 02:23 AM~9215722
> *why the hell would you part a car like that out for its too fuckin clean :0
> *


wanna buy it ? :biggrin: 

it looks clean but has a good amount of rust, mainly in the roof. and the engines in really bad shape, might be fixable but better off swaping it out. all the parts im missing, it has, plus i got it for a good price. i plan on taking pictures once the parts are off and putting it for sale. if it dont sell den ima part it out and junk it.

*u see all the black stuff on the floor in the pics, thats oil, engine currently has no oil in it. and next weekend ill post detailed piks to show the rust


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 13 2007, 06:51 AM~9216795
> *wanna buy it ?  :biggrin:
> 
> it looks clean but has a good amount of rust, mainly in the roof. and the engines in really bad shape, might be fixable but better off swaping it out. all the parts im missing, it has, plus i got it for a good price. i plan on taking pictures once the parts are off and putting it for sale. if it dont sell den ima part it out and junk it.
> ...


check your pm :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 13 2007, 07:51 AM~9216795
> *wanna buy it ?  :biggrin:
> 
> it looks clean but has a good amount of rust, mainly in the roof. and the engines in really bad shape, might be fixable but better off swaping it out. all the parts im missing, it has, plus i got it for a good price. i plan on taking pictures once the parts are off and putting it for sale. if it dont sell den ima part it out and junk it.
> ...


 :biggrin: HOW MUCH


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

like them boys down in texas say AREDY :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 11:28 PM~9215748
> *right? homie 96_BIGBODY building that burgundy one that got hit hard on the side because its a fleetwood, that one looks clean as fuck.
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 13 2007, 05:40 PM~9220360
> *like them boys down in texas say AREDY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 10:22 PM~9230793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 04:40 PM~9235833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 05:20 PM~9236154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE OF THIS STREETLIFE CAR?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 15 2007, 06:23 PM~9236178
> *ANY MORE OF THIS STREETLIFE CAR?
> *



yeah gimme a sec


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 15 2007, 06:23 PM~9236178
> *ANY MORE OF THIS STREETLIFE CAR?
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 06:32 PM~9236258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 03:37 PM~9236302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this color combo uffin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 03:38 PM~9236318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another one of my favorites :thumbsup: Anymore pics?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2007, 06:08 PM~9236985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2007, 06:08 PM~9236985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 15 2007, 07:58 PM~9236908
> *Another one of my favorites :thumbsup: Anymore pics?
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9236985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good..any interior or trunk pics??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any interior pics of this one,or of the car itself


> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 04:23 PM~9236176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 06:19 PM~9237520
> *looking good..any interior or trunk pics??
> *


not yet bro soon.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9236985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the wheels on it with the wide whites :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 06:15 PM~9237480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 16 2007, 08:18 PM~9245361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A GOT DAMN 4 DOOR JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 08:57 PM~9245568
> *THATS A GOT DAMN 4 DOOR JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BUT IT LOOKS GOOD THOU RIGHT !! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 16 2007, 09:57 PM~9245568
> *THATS A GOT DAMN 4 DOOR JESSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

2 DOOR EURO CLIP VIOLATION. BANNED FROM THE 2 DOOR FEST FOR 2 DAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 11:11 PM~9245673
> *:0
> 
> 2 DOOR EURO CLIP VIOLATION. BANNED FROM THE 2 DOOR FEST FOR 2 DAYS. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what all can you get the rear sway bars off of that you see on the lacs when they are locked up? mines missing and I want to get one.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 11:20 PM~9245752
> *what all can you get the rear sway bars off of that you see on the lacs when they are locked up? mines missing and I want to get one.
> *


you want a sway bar? :0 I hatem


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 09:11 PM~9245673
> *:0
> 
> 2 DOOR EURO CLIP VIOLATION. BANNED FROM THE 2 DOOR FEST FOR 2 DAYS. :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 16 2007, 11:22 PM~9245770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 08:11 PM~9245673
> *:0
> 
> 2 DOOR EURO CLIP VIOLATION. BANNED FROM THE 2 DOOR FEST FOR 2 DAYS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 08:20 PM~9245752
> *what all can you get the rear sway bars off of that you see on the lacs when they are locked up? mines missing and I want to get one.
> *


Ingles Guey!!! :biggrin: 

You don't really need it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 11:50 PM~9245967
> *Ingles Guey!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You don't really need it.
> *


unless you got them fat bitches in the back! .....hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 05:37 PM~9236307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need to build another one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 05:24 PM~9236188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i do like that fleet chrome on that coupe


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2007, 08:20 PM~9245752
> *what all can you get the rear sway bars off of that you see on the lacs when they are locked up? mines missing and I want to get one.
> *


Nah man, you don't want a sway bar. :no:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 17 2007, 01:04 AM~9246655
> *Nah man, you don't want a sway bar. :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Nov 16 2007, 09:50 PM~9245967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY NOT ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SWAY BAR LOOKS GOOD CHROMED WITH THE REAR END :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> THATS A NICE CADDY, LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE NICE COLOR COMBO WHATS BEEN UP BIG DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> > THATS A NICE CADDY, LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE NICE COLOR COMBO WHATS BEEN UP BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> > THATS A NICE CADDY, LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE NICE COLOR COMBO WHATS BEEN UP BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> NOT MUCH BRO.. WHATS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a fleetwood for 800 :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the tear down begins. rockers, some trim, driver door panel and mirror plus license plate filler already off. might end up junking it cause im taking off so much i dont think anyone would buy it.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much for the pass side rocker panels?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

it has alot of rust in the header panel and hood, and trunk, but anyone who 90s wont have a prob wit that so heres the pics of the rust on the body. 













































































plus the entire driver side i think, of the roof under the rag, u hit it and hear the rust breaking off.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:45 AM~9263888
> *how much for the pass side rocker panels?
> *


 :nono: rockers were the main reason for the car. flawless rockers. im also taking off, the whole rear bumper assembly, the rear fillers, hub caps, brain, wheel well trimming, grill, and if it gets junked, den a-arms and axel :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2007, 05:07 PM~9249092
> *SWAY BAR LOOKS GOOD CHROMED WITH THE REAR END :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2007, 04:07 PM~9249092
> *SWAY BAR LOOKS GOOD CHROMED WITH THE REAR END :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2007, 02:07 PM~9249092
> *SWAY BAR LOOKS GOOD CHROMED WITH THE REAR END :biggrin:
> *


Only if it's a coil under set up....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 20 2007, 01:52 AM~9264623
> *Only if it's a coil under set up....
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2007, 11:55 PM~9264631
> *:0
> *


Skim,

Is your Cadi'... Coil under or Over????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:41 AM~9263848
> *the tear down begins. rockers, some trim, driver door panel and mirror plus license plate filler already off. might end up junking it cause im taking off so much i dont think anyone would buy it.
> 
> 
> ...


i would if i was closer, i just need measurments for the trim sitting on the doors and quarters! i gotta put the fleetwood trim on mine and get it right the first time! :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 20 2007, 12:54 AM~9263963
> *:nono: rockers were the main reason for the car. flawless rockers. im also taking off, the whole rear bumper assembly, the rear fillers, hub caps, brain, wheel well trimming, grill, and if it gets junked, den a-arms and axel :biggrin:
> *


hey bro would u wanna sell the trim around the vinyl top?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 20 2007, 10:04 AM~9265212
> *hey bro would u wanna sell the trim around the vinyl top?
> *


make an offer.


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 19 2007, 11:41 PM~9263848
> *the tear down begins. rockers, some trim, driver door panel and mirror plus license plate filler already off. might end up junking it cause im taking off so much i dont think anyone would buy it.
> 
> 
> ...



How much for the door panels?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9236985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are these 13s or 14s? Bad ass fleetwood homie


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looks like 14's  but could be wrong


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Nov 20 2007, 08:27 PM~9270804
> *Are these 13s or 14s? Bad ass fleetwood homie
> *


their 13's homie


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so how do you make the 90 seats fold down?


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 20 2007, 10:31 PM~9271531
> *so how do you make the 90 seats fold down?
> *


Their is a big pin bolt that needs removed and it allows the 90 4door seat to recline, as for the harness you would probably just need to use the 80's track and bolt it to the bottom of the 90's seat!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 21 2007, 02:48 AM~9272010
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


super tight


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 21 2007, 02:52 AM~9272026
> *Their is a big pin bolt that needs removed and it allows the 90 4door seat to recline, as for the harness you would probably just need to use the 80's track and bolt it to the bottom of the 90's seat!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

weres the pin at?


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 21 2007, 12:52 AM~9272026
> *Their is a big pin bolt that needs removed and it allows the 90 4door seat to recline, as for the harness you would probably just need to use the 80's track and bolt it to the bottom of the 90's seat!
> *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 21 2007, 01:48 AM~9272010
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 this muthafucka bad


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 21 2007, 12:52 AM~9272026
> *Their is a big pin bolt that needs removed and it allows the 90 4door seat to recline, as for the harness you would probably just need to use the 80's track and bolt it to the bottom of the 90's seat!
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2


> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 21 2007, 01:43 PM~9275320
> *weres the pin at?
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pics or the pin dont exist


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:roflmao: x2


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 21 2007, 09:42 PM~9279004
> *pics or the pin dont exist
> *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:dunno: 


> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 21 2007, 01:43 PM~9275320
> *weres the pin at?
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

On the seats i just swap the outside hinges from the 80 seat onto the 90's. You have to take the trim off of the side of the seat and undo a couple of the hog rings so you can unbolt it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANY NEW PICS OUT THERE ??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 05:20 PM~9289177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I LIKEE HOMIE, LOOKING GOOD FRANKIE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 05:20 PM~9289177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THNX GUYTHS


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My 90d Fleetwood coupe ( still working on it ) and my 90d Coupe Deville


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 23 2007, 05:15 PM~9289139
> *ANY NEW PICS OUT THERE ??
> *


X2


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

hey franky what do those zeniths run all gold homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 04:08 PM~9295382
> *hey franky what do those zeniths run all gold homie
> *


PM JD, INDIVIDUALS1996LA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 04:08 PM~9295382
> *hey franky what do those zeniths run all gold homie
> *


QUOTE(lylorly @ Nov 12 2007, 12:04 PM) 
how much for some all gold 13s?


$2600 


:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*HOW THIS GOT DAMN TOPIC SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:40 AM~9297868
> *HOW THIS GOT DAMN TOPIC SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NEED A PIC OF URS BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TO ADD TO THE COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:41 AM~9297873
> *NEED A PIC OF URS BILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TO ADD TO THE COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i know, im tryin, im tryin! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man i tore my top off my 81 and damn rust hoos by the upper part going across!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 24 2007, 10:42 PM~9297883
> *i know, im tryin, im tryin!  :biggrin:
> *




WELL HURRY THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

IMMA TAKE A MONTH OFF AND GO HELP U!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:42 AM~9297889
> *WELL HURRY THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMMA TAKE A MONTH OFF AND GO HELP U!
> *


ok, sounds good, i'll supply the beer! :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 24 2007, 10:42 PM~9297887
> *man i tore my top off my 81 and damn rust hoos by the upper part going across!!!!!
> *




PUT SOME ALUMINUM TAPE OVER IT AND PUT THE VINYL BACK ON!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 24 2007, 10:43 PM~9297896
> *ok, sounds good, i'll supply the beer! :cheesy:
> *




DONT DRINK SO JUST STOCK UP ON BIG RED


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:43 AM~9297899
> *PUT SOME ALUMINUM TAPE OVER IT AND PUT THE VINYL BACK ON!
> *


:0 good idea!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 24 2007, 10:44 PM~9297907
> *:0  good idea!
> *



I GET 1 FROM TIME TO TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:43 AM~9297899
> *PUT SOME ALUMINUM TAPE OVER IT AND PUT THE VINYL BACK ON!
> *


4 real?? so no metal work??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 24 2007, 10:46 PM~9297923
> *4 real?? so no metal work??
> *



YA! :biggrin: 


































:uh: DON'T DO IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao: MAN I ALMOST BELEAVED YOU FOOL LOL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PICS?


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

just picked this baby up from Dave in winnipeg (canada) b-e-a-utiful car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 01:06 AM~9298057
> *PICS?
> *


IMA GET SUM


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Nov 24 2007, 11:12 PM~9298105
> *just picked this baby up from Dave in winnipeg (canada) b-e-a-utiful car
> 
> 
> ...




WUT ARE 3 RED X's GOIN FOR THESE DAYS?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HERES A CELL PHONE PIC OF IT, IT ON THE TOP PART GOIN ACROSS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 24 2007, 11:50 PM~9298307
> *HERES A CELL PHONE PIC OF IT, IT ON THE TOP PART GOIN ACROSS
> 
> 
> ...













CANCEL X-MAS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry: :angry: THATS THE SECOND TIME HAPPENING TO ME, I HAD GOT A 76 CAPRICE 2 DOOR WITH A VINYLR TOP TOOK IT OFF AND WAS NO ROOF LOL, IT LOOKS FIXIBLE THOUGH :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 03:33 PM~9236262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

does anybody have anymore pics of this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this is probably gonna bring up a whole topic of its own, but does anyone know who did the first 90d llac,any pics


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 28 2007, 06:35 PM~9102251
> *anyon else ever done this quarter window roll down conv.?how would you attempt it?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Nov 24 2007, 10:12 PM~9298105
> *just picked this baby up from Dave in winnipeg (canada) b-e-a-utiful car
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, from Dave? Not Chris, Tyler, Elliot, Jimmy, Randall, Stewart, Alex, Peter, Montegomery, Derick, Henry, Sean, Liam, or Garret???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Y AINT U ON THAT RIDE BILLY?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 25 2007, 11:18 AM~9299875
> *Oh shit, from Dave? Not Chris, Tyler, Elliot, Jimmy, Randall, Stewart, Alex, Peter, Montegomery, Derick, Henry, Sean, Liam, or Garret???
> *



NOPE HE SURE AS HELL SAID DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 01:36 PM~9299965
> *Y AINT U ON THAT RIDE BILLY?
> *


PATIENTLY WAITING! I HAVE A MEET TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 11:39 AM~9299976
> *PATIENTLY WAITING! I HAVE A MEET TODAY! :biggrin:
> *



HOPE THEY FINE U FOR TAKIN LONG!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

J/K


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 01:42 PM~9299992
> *HOPE THEY FINE U FOR TAKIN LONG!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN THATS A POSSABILITY! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD+Nov 24 2007, 10:50 PM~9298307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2007, 09:43 PM~9297899
> *PUT SOME ALUMINUM TAPE OVER IT AND PUT THE VINYL BACK ON!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 12:44 PM~9300388
> *:0
> *




WHAT WOULD YOU DO W THAT OL CADI GREAT ONE?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 12:48 PM~9300408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *



THAT WAS BEFORE THE PIC. NOW MY ADVICE IS FOR HIM TO FILL IT W/ SPRAY INSULATION ,SHAPE IT AND THEN PUT THE TAPE AND VINYL BACK ON. :biggrin:


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 25 2007, 12:18 PM~9299875
> *Oh shit, from Dave? Not Chris, Tyler, Elliot, Jimmy, Randall, Stewart, Alex, Peter, Montegomery, Derick, Henry, Sean, Liam, or Garret???
> *




lol funny guy. i'm just givin him credit for his paint job.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

anyway thats a third brake light from a newer caddy... 95 sts as far as I know


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

heres a couple pics of mine almost finished


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^damn thats clean


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 25 2007, 01:00 PM~9300481
> *heres a couple pics of mine almost finished
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me it is clean as fuck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Nov 25 2007, 01:21 PM~9300597
> *Trust me it is clean as fuck!
> *


Thanks Rob!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 08:22 PM~9290526
> *THNX GUYTHS
> *


FOGET ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 02:51 PM~9300424
> *THAT WAS BEFORE THE PIC. NOW MY ADVICE IS FOR HIM TO FILL IT W/ SPRAY INSULATION ,SHAPE IT AND THEN PUT THE TAPE AND VINYL BACK ON. :biggrin:
> *


i was thinkin on some shit like that patch it up good cuz the top is goin to cover it up


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 01:42 PM~9299992
> *HOPE THEY FINE U FOR TAKIN LONG!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

2 Dr Fleetwood Brougham Rockers 4 sale!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 02:15 PM~9300948
> *i was thinkin on some shit like that patch it up good cuz the top is goin to cover it up
> *




:uh: I WAS KIDDING AGAIN :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 06:30 PM~9302915
> *2 Dr Fleetwood Brougham Rockers 4 sale!!!
> *


  :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 09:40 PM~9303012
> *:uh: I WAS KIDDING AGAIN :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2007, 06:17 AM~9298834
> *
> 
> does anybody have anymore pics of this one
> *











:biggrin:   :biggrin: :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:47 AM~9298294
> *WUT ARE 3 RED X's GOIN FOR THESE DAYS?
> *


 :roflmao: THIS FOOL LOL


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 28 2007, 08:35 PM~9102251
> *anyon else ever done this quarter window roll down conv.?how would you attempt it?
> 
> 
> ...


first one i saw with 1/4 roll downs.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 01:24 AM~9298447
> *:angry:  :angry:  THATS THE SECOND TIME HAPPENING TO ME, I HAD GOT A 76 CAPRICE 2 DOOR WITH A VINYLR TOP TOOK IT OFF AND WAS NO ROOF LOL, IT LOOKS FIXIBLE THOUGH :uh:
> *


I REMEMBER THAT WAS A COUPLE YEARS AGO :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2007, 11:55 AM~9299765
> *this is probably gonna bring up a whole topic of its own, but does anyone know who did the first 90d llac,any pics
> *


BEEN DISCUSSED HOMIE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

the usual suspects

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Dino, Skim, LUXURIOU$LAC, 96BIG_BODY, plague


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

x2 purple fantasy,any more pics of it


> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 10:06 PM~9304380
> *first one i saw with 1/4 roll downs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 11:06 PM~9304380
> *first one i saw with 1/4 roll downs.
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT A SEC, IS THAT THE ONE BIG SCOTTY KEPT SAYING WAS HIS AT THE BEGINING OF THIS TOPIC :0 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

bring me up to date man :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2007, 10:07 PM~9304401
> *BEEN DISCUSSED HOMIE
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 26 2007, 12:09 AM~9304408
> *the usual suspects
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE HOMIE GILBERT CADI. 



Here you go DINO....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:13 AM~9304465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:  
and this one too!! killin' me!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 26 2007, 12:13 AM~9304465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



post more of that car!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Nov 25 2007, 11:09 PM~9304408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2007, 12:16 AM~9304506
> *:0
> :uh:
> *



that is a different car.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

that aint the same one, that purple one was from southside


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 11:18 PM~9304526
> *that is a different car.
> *


I KNOW ITS NOT, I WAS JUST BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Nov 25 2007, 09:18 PM~9304526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

NOT THE SAME ONE OWNED!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2007, 12:19 AM~9304536
> *I KNOW ITS NOT, I WAS JUST BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2007, 09:19 PM~9304536
> *I KNOW ITS NOT, I WAS JUST BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT  :0
> *


Why YOU got to bring up OLD shit for??? :0 












































:roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

don't have a scanner


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 26 2007, 12:23 AM~9304579
> *don't have a scanner
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR WAS TIGHT!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what LRM cover was this one in


> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 10:23 PM~9304579
> *don't have a scanner
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 12:28 AM~9304616
> *what LRM cover was this one in
> *


X2


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i will have to check..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

was this an all cadillacs issue from street customs?


> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 10:27 PM~9304613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2007, 09:32 PM~9304652
> *was this an all cadillacs issue from street customs?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 anoyne have that issue for sale


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 10:34 PM~9304669
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2007, 09:36 PM~9304694
> *:0 anoyne have that issue for sale
> *


 :no:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:biggrin: you got it you just dont want to sell it?


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 10:37 PM~9304697
> *:no:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 11:20 PM~9304553
> *NOT THE SAME ONE OWNED!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST HAVE NOT READ THE MEMO IN TIME BILLY :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 09:59 PM~9304855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your missing a few more LeCabs....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

2 Dr Fleetwood Brougham Rockers 4 sale!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more of pimp juice,any setup pics?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 11:05 PM~9304883
> *Your missing a few more LeCabs....
> *



JUST A LITTLE TASTE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2007, 12:07 AM~9304387
> *I REMEMBER THAT WAS A COUPLE YEARS AGO :0
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my 81 might see the junkyard  :tears:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 24 2007, 11:50 PM~9298307
> *HERES A CELL PHONE PIC OF IT, IT ON THE TOP PART GOIN ACROSS
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 














:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuck, hope my 64 dont be on no shit like that :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 11:51 PM~9305268
> *fuck, hope my 64 dont be on no shit like that  :angry:
> *




JUS DONT PULL THE VINYL BACK :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tha 4 aint got no vinyl lol i fuckin hate cars with tops, i got to check them out better before i get these damn cars!!! my 90 got a full top hope these nothing crazzy under there :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 11:54 PM~9305302
> *tha 4 aint got no vinyl lol i fuckin hate cars with tops, i got to check them out better before i get these damn cars!!! my 90 got a full top hope these nothing crazzy under there :0
> *




DON TUSH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want to put a moonroof in it and redye the top


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i dont see many 2 dr's with full rags

besides mine i havent seen any here in miami



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 10:35 PM~9305136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your still missing some... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2007, 10:37 PM~9305168
> *my 81 might see the junkyard   :tears:
> *


Worse comes to worse part the bitch out!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats there to ppart? lol half ass trim and moonroof lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 26 2007, 01:32 AM~9305626
> *whats there to ppart? lol half ass trim and moonroof lol
> *


unless its rusted out completely I dont know how anybody could take a 2 door fleet to the crusher.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ima get more better pics of it all around and yall let me know what yall think??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SHES ALMOST READY :biggrin: NEEDS PAINT ONLY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I always said one day I wanted to buy nothing but stock 2 door fleetwoods and stock 90-92 lacs and stash them away in a big warehouse somewhere waiting for the day they become the next 2 door Impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 25 2007, 11:13 PM~9304465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH COOLER THAN THE BACK SIDE OF A PILLOW :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

One of these days I'm going to work on my fleetwood!!! These pics sure are motivational....I don't want to go too extreme...just real clean and low. :biggrin: I don't even know if I would paint the frame or not....:dunno:...probably. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 26 2007, 02:05 PM~9307992
> *One of these days I'm going to work on my fleetwood!!!  These pics sure are motivational....I don't want to go too extreme...just real clean and low.  :biggrin:  I don't even know if I would paint the frame or not....:dunno:...probably.  :biggrin:
> *


IF U CAN DO THE LS LIKE THAT DO THE FLEET DA SAME TREATMENT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 26 2007, 01:37 AM~9305669
> *SHES ALMOST READY :biggrin:  NEEDS PAINT ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


i got the trailer ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 26 2007, 06:26 PM~9310528
> *i got the trailer ready.. :biggrin:
> *


SHE GETS PAINTED THIS WEEKEND


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 26 2007, 12:37 AM~9305669
> *SHES ALMOST READY :biggrin:  NEEDS PAINT ONLY
> 
> 
> ...




I'M FELLIN THE PATTERNS ON THE HOOD  








:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 10:09 PM~9304909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! Love that look :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2007, 10:55 AM~9299765
> *this is probably gonna bring up a whole topic of its own, but does anyone know who did the first 90d llac,any pics
> *


I HEARD IT WAS CHINO GONZALES .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 11:09 PM~9304909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9310893
> *I'M FELLIN THE PATTERNS ON THE HOOD
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS WITHOUT CLEAR HOMEBOY


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 26 2007, 07:16 PM~9311984
> *GRACIAS WITHOUT CLEAR HOMEBOY
> *


DOESN'T ONE OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS HAVE A 2DR. FLEETWOOD WITH REAR DICS BRAKES ?? WHAT IS THAT REAR END OF OFF ??


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

has the ride been posted on here already?


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 26 2007, 06:33 PM~9311329
> *I HEARD IT WAS CHINO GONZALES .
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 07:43 PM~9312285
> *has the ride been posted on here already?
> *


I DONT THINK SO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Nov 26 2007, 01:09 AM~9304909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Workin on it  :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is this the one that was on that "high so high" spm video


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 26 2007, 12:32 AM~9305626
> *whats there to ppart? lol half ass trim and moonroof lol
> *


FUCK IT SOMEBODY WILL GET THE ROOF???????

WENT TO THE YARD TODAY TO HELP MY BOY GET SOME SHIT AND GOT ME A 40"ROOF OUT A 2DOOR, DEFINATELY WASNT ON MY AGENDA BUT MADE MY DAY GREAT! :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

The homie Levi painted this Cadi out here in L.A b4 it got sold to japan over 10~12 years ago.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 26 2007, 11:16 PM~9313160
> *is this the one that was on that "high so high" spm video
> 
> 
> ...


yep that was my ride


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 AM~9316195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS OF THIS CADILLAC ?? LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

CLEAN AS FUCK ANY MORE PICS  


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 AM~9316195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9310893
> *I'M FELLIN THE PATTERNS ON THE HOOD
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You gonna see em up close when I'm parked next to ya..  Dont be gettin SCUUUURRREED :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Nov 26 2007, 02:04 AM~9305406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had one..but in toronto..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 27 2007, 08:43 PM~9320235
> *You gonna see em up close when I'm parked next to ya..   Dont be gettin SCUUUURRREED  :biggrin:
> *




PURPLE PANELS :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

his isnt the real deal like yours/mine is joe!  The real ones are a fiberglass shell under the fabric!  his still looks great tho!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 28 2007, 01:38 AM~9321929
> *his isnt the real deal like your/mine is joe! The real ones are fiberglass shell under the fabric!
> *


oh ya.?..ohwell looks bad ass anyways..


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

damn that black one is suepr clean wiht all that gold :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 28 2007, 12:37 AM~9321924
> *PURPLE PANELS :uh:
> *


no purple lol


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 AM~9316195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad mofo  :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

A LIL VIDEO THEY USD OUR CARS FOR , HERE FOR LOCAL RAPPER FADE DOGG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTqTEjgw0rs


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 28 2007, 09:27 AM~9323317
> *A LIL VIDEO THEY USD OUR CARS FOR , HERE FOR  LOCAL RAPPER FADE DOGG
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTqTEjgw0rs
> *


  nice homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 27 2007, 11:23 PM~9322084
> *damn that black one is suepr clean wiht all that gold :biggrin:
> *


It's dark forest candy green.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 28 2007, 10:27 AM~9323317
> *A LIL VIDEO THEY USD OUR CARS FOR , HERE FOR  LOCAL RAPPER FADE DOGG
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTqTEjgw0rs
> *


tight!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 28 2007, 12:37 AM~9321924
> *PURPLE PANELS :uh:
> *


ALL BLACK ON BLACK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

1st blk on blk i did








2nd i did :cheesy: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2007, 06:38 PM~9326130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know what it is about that second one but that bitch is off the chain. where did it go and how much for??? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 26 2007, 07:38 PM~9312232
> *DOESN'T ONE OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS HAVE A 2DR. FLEETWOOD WITH REAR DICS BRAKES ?? WHAT IS THAT REAR END OF OFF ??
> *


Maybe a 96 Impala


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Nov 28 2007, 04:37 PM~9326511
> *i dont know what it is about that second one but that bitch is off the chain. where did it go and how much for???  :biggrin:
> *


I think the second one went to Japan not sure.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 29 2007, 09:01 AM~9329901
> *I think the second one went to Japan not sure.
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 28 2007, 08:27 AM~9323317
> *A LIL VIDEO THEY USD OUR CARS FOR , HERE FOR  LOCAL RAPPER FADE DOGG
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTqTEjgw0rs
> *


WHATS UP TO W.C. AT THE END OF THE VIDEO !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 25 2007, 09:23 PM~9304579
> *don't have a scanner
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I re dyed my top last night.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2007, 11:26 AM~9316195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn 2 door fleets erywhere :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I LOVE THIS 2 DOORS FLEETWOODS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9337710
> *damn 2 door fleets erywhere  :0
> *


Yeah the homie LEVI missis his Cadi.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9337694
> *I re dyed my top last night.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Skim


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 11:06 PM~9337694
> *I re dyed my top last night.
> 
> 
> ...


Your 61 was gone for one night so the caddy got some love :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 11:06 PM~9337694
> *I re dyed my top last night.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS GOOD WAS IT A DIFFRENT RED, OR WAS IT GREY, 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 01:06 AM~9337694
> *I re dyed my top last night.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is tops easy to redye, i never done 1 before


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 11:06 PM~9337694
> *I re dyed my top last night.
> 
> 
> ...


 what did u do, mine has a very nice top, with one faded out spot because i sprayed wheel acid on on it instead of armorall   not a very smooth move....i was going to get a new one, but?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 30 2007, 06:15 PM~9343014
> *what did u do, mine has a very nice top, with one faded out spot because i sprayed wheel acid on on it instead of armorall     not a very smooth move....i was going to get a new one, but?
> *


The auto body suply store sells the paint for vinyl tops in spray cans. You need to prep the vinyl really good (I use laquer thinner) and then mask off the whole car and spray it evenly. I did about 3 coats with 2 cans.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 30 2007, 08:00 AM~9338854
> *Your 61 was gone for one night so the caddy got some love :thumbsup:
> *


I wonder if that would be considered cheating? :dunno:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 29 2007, 10:10 PM~9337724
> *I LOVE THIS 2 DOORS FLEETWOODS :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2007, 10:08 PM~9337710
> *damn 2 door fleets erywhere  :0
> *


 :around:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 1 2007, 01:27 AM~9346629
> *:uh:
> *


LOL you two brothers?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9337694
> *I re dyed my top last night.
> 
> 
> ...


you can see the difference here.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: More pics of THE SUGARDADDY Estilo C.C. El Chuco, Tejas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2007, 09:43 PM~9345335
> *I wonder if that would be considered cheating?  :dunno:
> *


YES YOU ARE DEFINITELY A CHEATER !! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more pics of this one


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

quick question. i dunno the history of cadillac but someone might. in the 80s with the production of the coupes, did cadillac use the exact same body for both fleetwood and deville, and just changed the interior, emblems, trim, and in the area of the deville (quarter) window, either put in the deville window or put in a piece of metal with the fleetwood window. :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 2 2007, 01:18 AM~9352624
> *quick question. i dunno the history of cadillac but someone might. in the 80s with the production of the coupes, did cadillac use the exact same body for both fleetwood and deville, and just changed the interior, emblems, trim, and in the area of the deville (quarter) window, either put in the deville window or put in a piece of metal with the fleetwood window.  :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


i would like to know this too


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 AM~9316195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell this car is straight up Cali style. Vety nice car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 2 2007, 12:18 AM~9352624
> *quick question. i dunno the history of cadillac but someone might. in the 80s with the production of the coupes, did cadillac use the exact same body for both fleetwood and deville, and just changed the interior, emblems, trim, and in the area of the deville (quarter) window, either put in the deville window or put in a piece of metal with the fleetwood window.  :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


I aint no cadi expert but I heard the bodys were basically the same just the insert at the quarter window was added, guys like LuxuriousLac, Mr Lac and Liv4Lacs will definitely know the answer


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Dec 2 2007, 02:24 AM~9352660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is why i ask. peeled back the top on my parts car to take these piks for LUXURIOU$LAC and noticed the seem. kinda shocked me lol but when u think about it, its the best way cadillac could of done it (save money)


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2007, 10:28 PM~9352684
> *I aint no cadi expert but I heard the bodys were basically the same just the insert at the quarter window was added, guys like LuxuriousLac, Mr Lac and Liv4Lacs will definitely know the answer
> *


Same body ... different in options.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SOME PEOPLE LIKE FLEETS SOME PEOPLE LIKE COUPES, I WILL TAKE WHAT EVER I CAN GET MY HANDS ON AT THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 2 2007, 11:49 AM~9354467
> *SOME PEOPLE LIKE FLEETS SOME PEOPLE LIKE COUPES, I WILL TAKE WHAT EVER I CAN GET MY HANDS ON AT THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


 Im the same way, so I went and got both


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2007, 12:28 AM~9352684
> *I aint no cadi expert but I heard the bodys were basically the same just the insert at the quarter window was added, guys like LuxuriousLac, Mr Lac and Liv4Lacs will definitely know the answer
> *


 Its the same body just with a little different trim, quater windows, interior parts (and options) and the rain gutters ( dont know what they are really called). You can turn a Fleetwood into a Deville or vice versa. I think the Car Luxurious lacs is working on started life as a Coupe Deville, the same with the black Fleetwood that Cadi Bob had and sold. Liv4Lacs converted it to a Fleetwood. 

Oh yeah Skim, you forgot one expert, Im no Liv4Lacs, but when it comes to an 80-96 Cadillac I know some shit. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 2 2007, 11:29 AM~9354626
> *Im the same way, so I went and got both
> *


DAMN !! :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 2 2007, 01:41 PM~9354669
> *Its the same body just with a little different trim, quater windows, interior parts (and options) and the rain gutters ( dont know what they are really called). You can turn a Fleetwood into a Deville or vice versa. I think the Car Luxurious lacs is working on started life as a Coupe Deville, the same with the black Fleetwood that Cadi Bob had and sold. Liv4Lacs converted it to a Fleetwood.
> 
> Oh yeah Skim, you forgot one expert, Im no Liv4Lacs, but when it comes to an 80-96 Cadillac I know some shit. :biggrin:
> *


say i have something you might want for a coupe, its a E&g hardshellltop,let me know if your interested!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 2 2007, 02:40 PM~9354907
> *say i have something you might want for a coupe, its a E&g hardshellltop,let me know if your interested!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 2 2007, 02:42 PM~9354922
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 2 2007, 12:40 PM~9354907
> *say i have something you might want for a coupe, its a E&g hardshellltop,let me know if your interested!
> *


 YOU WENT TO THE EDGE OF THE WORLD FOR THAT TOP :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 2 2007, 01:36 PM~9355203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE WAS BAD ASS LIKED THE MODS, IS IT STILL BEING BUILT?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

my parts caddy is officially gone and junked, this is how it left, just putting it out there so i dont have to awnser bak to the IMs individually
:biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 2 2007, 01:40 PM~9354907
> *say i have something you might want for a coupe, its a E&g hardshellltop,let me know if your interested!
> *


 That thing is gonna cost alot to ship, but how much is it gona cost me maybe Ill come pick it up if i can find the time. Hit me with a PM, I also want those black pillows if you ever decide to sell them


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 2 2007, 02:30 PM~9355483
> *THIS ONE WAS BAD ASS LIKED THE MODS, IS IT STILL BEING BUILT?
> *


no it was finished last year, he sold it to CHOP (king of cars) havent seen it since. this is the roller


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 2 2007, 05:30 PM~9355483
> *THIS ONE WAS BAD ASS LIKED THE MODS, IS IT STILL BEING BUILT?
> *


wut kind?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:09 PM~9356701
> *wut kind?
> *


HYDROS IN THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT 2 OF THE PUMPS WERE UP BY THE HEADER PANEL BY THE WHEEL WELL 2 IN THE TRUNK AND THE FRAME MODS THAT WERE MADE THATS GOING BY MY MEMORY I'LL SEE IF I CAN FIND SOME PICTURES IT WAS DONE BAD ASS I NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT,JUST LOOK AT THAT FRAME, SIX1RAG YOU GOT ANY PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 2 2007, 05:30 PM~9355782
> *my parts caddy is officially gone and junked, this is how it left, just putting it out there so i dont have to awnser bak to the IMs individually
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


damn homie, you could have sold me those windows,lol Quarter windows! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague+Dec 2 2007, 04:28 PM~9355474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, im hitting you up!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 2 2007, 12:41 PM~9354669
> *
> 
> Oh yeah Skim, you forgot one expert, Im no Liv4Lacs, but when it comes to an 80-96 Cadillac I know some shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

YOU GUYS LIKE THIS STYLE TOP ??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think the 1/4 tops look better


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 2 2007, 09:46 PM~9359173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's more a late 80's to mid 90's look. IMO


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 2 2007, 06:21 PM~9356817
> *HYDROS IN THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT 2 OF THE PUMPS WERE UP BY THE HEADER PANEL BY THE WHEEL WELL 2 IN THE TRUNK AND THE FRAME MODS THAT WERE MADE THATS GOING BY MY MEMORY I'LL SEE IF I CAN FIND SOME PICTURES IT WAS DONE BAD ASS I NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT,JUST LOOK AT THAT FRAME, SIX1RAG YOU GOT ANY PICTURES :biggrin:
> *


i just posted the frame, ill try to find some more on my computer, if not ill get the pics my buddy has that built the car...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i got the interior panels for a coupe deville up for sale. and some/most (have really analyzed them) of the pillars and metal interior trim. anyone interested PM me.

*i have the rear ashtrays that go in the back panels and the control panels for the front panels too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 3 2007, 09:45 AM~9361467
> *i got the interior panels for a coupe deville up for sale. and some/most (have really analyzed them) of the pillars and metal interior trim. anyone interested PM me.
> 
> *i have the rear ashtrays that go in the back panels and the control panels for the front panels too
> ...


from a 1980


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2007, 03:42 AM~9347094
> *you can see the difference here.
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad you didnt tell me you were going to dye your top. I have 6 cans of maroon dye......  


:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

it's not a 90 but its all good


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Dec 3 2007, 08:23 AM~9361889
> *it's not a 90 but its all good
> 
> 
> ...


There's a thread for non 90'd lacs, homes


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 3 2007, 09:50 PM~9366491
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn that look perty right there  


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 3 2007, 08:21 PM~9366789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 3 2007, 09:18 PM~9366191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i might go with something like this for my fleetwood, either dark blue or a light light green. looks good.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 3 2007, 08:13 PM~9366150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


king tee :0 wasnt that charles claytons bomb truck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Dec 3 2007, 10:23 AM~9361889
> *it's not a 90 but its all good
> 
> 
> ...


damn that buckle


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 2 2007, 11:46 PM~9359173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh snap i guess my top can work after all! :0 :0 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> it's not a 90 but its all good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> > it's not a 90 but its all good
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

no 1 needs coupe deville interior panels and pieces?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 3 2007, 10:21 PM~9366789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THAT SUSTOM LOWRIDING JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2007, 10:46 PM~9368353
> *king tee :0  wasnt that charles claytons bomb truck
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 3 2007, 09:21 PM~9366789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot i like this pic


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 4 2007, 07:20 PM~9374556
> *nice shot i like this pic
> *


reminds me of mine ............









been in the works for years ..............  :nosad: :happysad: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Dec 5 2007, 12:09 AM~9377210
> *reminds me of mine ............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

love these caddies :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 6 2007, 10:03 AM~9388540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites.... love the color combo


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 3 2007, 07:45 AM~9361467
> *i got the interior panels for a coupe deville up for sale. and some/most (have really analyzed them) of the pillars and metal interior trim. anyone interested PM me.
> 
> *i have the rear ashtrays that go in the back panels and the control panels for the front panels too
> ...


damn I think I spent half the year looking for those :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 AM~9380127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

are these hard to get off? what are they held in with? they welded on or is that just some kind of sealer


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Here is
CARLITOS WAY*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 7 2007, 11:38 PM~9402246
> *are these hard to get off? what are they held in with? they welded on or is that just some kind of sealer
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have drill out some revits


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

SOME PICS MY BROTHER MONTELOKO87 TOOK...  

My homie Andres from G-Town *MAJESTICS*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 8 2007, 01:38 AM~9402246
> *are these hard to get off? what are they held in with? they welded on or is that just some kind of sealer
> 
> 
> ...


SAY THOSE FLEEETWOOD WINDOWS HAVE THREE SCREWS ON EACH SIDE, REMOVE THE SEAM SEALER AND UNSCREW THEM HOES! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Run a fresh razor blade around that seam sealer and dig out the screw holes under the padding


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Dec 8 2007, 09:50 PM~9407061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 9 2007, 12:19 AM~9407222
> *Run a fresh razor blade around that seam sealer and dig out the screw holes under the padding
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 6 2007, 12:03 PM~9388540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 01:33 AM~9407647
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Dec 4 2007, 11:09 PM~9377210
> *reminds me of mine ............
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE!!!!!!! STILL IN THE WORKS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I love Kandy Apple Red, shit looks hot!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 8 2007, 09:50 PM~9407061
> *SAY THOSE FLEEETWOOD WINDOWS HAVE THREE SCREWS ON EACH SIDE, REMOVE THE SEAM SEALER AND UNSCREW THEM HOES! :biggrin:
> *


 got a set on deck actually 2 sets


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 9 2007, 03:21 PM~9410214
> *got a set on deck actually 2 sets
> *


ON DEEEECKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 6 2007, 11:03 AM~9388540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR ANYMORE PIC'S ?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAVE A COMPLETE 1990 KIT AND SEPARATE PARTS ALSO. I WILL SELL TOGETHER ARE AS PIECES MUST GO CHEAP CHRISTMAS TIME . I WILL POST PICTURES IN ABOUT A HOUR OR SO.


FULL KIT 
FRONT HEADER PANEL COMPLETE-ALL LIGHTS
FRONT BUMPER COMPLETE-
BACK BUMPER-COMPLETE
ALL MOULDINGS
DIGITAL CLUSTER AND WOODGRAIN
RADIO WOOD GRAIN AND RADIO
HEATER CONTROLS,IDIOT LIGHTS,DOOR HANDELS
INTERIOR LIGHTS OPERA
800$$ PLUS SHIPPING
ALL THESE NEXT PARTS ARE LISTED IN ADDITION TO THE PARTS ABOVE AND ARE DIFFRENT

I ALSO HAVE
4- 90 RADIO BEZELS 40 SHIPPED
2- 90 RADIO- 40 SHIPPED
3- HEATEARCONROLS 40 SHIPPED
2 -90 DIGITAL SPEED CLUSTERS-55$ SHIPPED
3- 90 WOOD GRAINS THAT GO AROUND THE CLUSTER-40 SHIPPED
1- 90 REAR BUMPER WITHOUT THE BUMPER MOULDING DOES HAVE THE ENDS AND LIGHTS BUT DOES NOT HAVE THE TRIM RINGS-MAKE OFFER
1- 90 SET OF FENDERS- MAKE OFFER
MOULDINGS - HAVE THE FOUR DOORS, THE ONES FOR THE FENDERS, THE LITTLE 2 BEHIND THE DOORS-175 SHIPPED
HAVE ALL THE CLIPS HAVE ENOUGH FROM THREE OR FOUR CADDYS
LOCATED IN UTAH ARE PARTS ARE SHIPPED U.S. ONLY 



--------------------


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Dec 3 2007, 07:16 PM~9366172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SAME BUILDER , STREETLIFE C.C.*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 01:39 PM~9410676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuk, thats the look i want for mines. look nice :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 03:55 PM~9410807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 02:34 PM~9410646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 im cloning this car :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 02:34 PM~9410646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 04:34 PM~9410646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was mine when it was OG :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 03:39 PM~9410676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 07:38 PM~9412398
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 9 2007, 12:19 AM~9407222
> *Run a fresh razor blade around that seam sealer and dig out the screw holes under the padding
> *



doe where ya been & what are you building now?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 02:40 PM~9410681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what ever happened to this build up? the owner still here?


> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 02:36 PM~9410660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 05:39 PM~9410676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sexy fleetwood. i hope mine looks that good when im done with it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Dec 9 2007, 09:21 PM~9414369
> *That is one sexy fleetwood. i hope mine looks that good when im done with it
> *


yea that looks real nice uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 9 2007, 02:31 PM~9410630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

would you happen to have the pass. side headlight bezel


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 10 2007, 10:14 AM~9416958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 10 2007, 08:14 AM~9416958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: X2. that s CLEAN shit i got to get mine up graded just like this one! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 10 2007, 09:14 AM~9416958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 9 2007, 06:29 PM~9412345
> *That was mine when it was OG :biggrin:
> *


got stock pics of it ? was it tripple white with all golds ?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 11 2007, 09:57 AM~9424652
> *got stock pics of it ? was it tripple white with all golds ?
> *


Yep :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 11 2007, 09:44 AM~9425391
> *Yep :biggrin:
> *


YOU TALKING ABOUT AVO ??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TOP


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 11 2007, 09:02 PM~9430188
> *YOU TALKING ABOUT AVO ??
> *


Yes


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 9 2007, 05:29 PM~9412345
> *That was mine when it was OG :biggrin:
> *


My homie AVO old Le cab.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 12 2007, 12:49 PM~9434776
> *My homie AVO old Le cab.
> *


Yea I know, it was mine 1st. He asked if it was all white with all golds above when I sold it to Avo.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 9 2007, 06:29 PM~9412345
> *That was mine when it was OG :biggrin:
> *


i hate you even more now :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 12 2007, 09:20 AM~9434142
> *Yes
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I NEED ONE OF THESE......


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 13 2007, 07:54 PM~9447598
> *I NEED ONE OF THESE......
> *


Everybody does :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G'dupGbody, *excalibur*

hey bro u checkin out the caddy topics now


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yup!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

_*what size wheels are these?*_


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 15 2007, 12:50 AM~9457911
> *what size wheels are these?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like 13's on 5:20's???


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 15 2007, 02:25 AM~9458197
> *Looks like 13's on 5:20's???
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 15 2007, 12:50 AM~9457911
> *what size wheels are these?
> 
> 
> ...


*14'S WITH 5:20'S *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2007, 08:49 AM~9105598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 15 2007, 11:28 AM~9459411
> *14'S WITH 5:20'S
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: at the ranch


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 09:17 PM~9466588
> *:biggrin:  at the ranch
> 
> 
> ...



let's see some interior pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tomorrow i can :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 10:34 PM~9466864
> *tomorrow i can :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 07:17 PM~9466588
> *:biggrin:  at the ranch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 17 2007, 07:58 AM~9468407
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


damn I forgot :uh: anyways, It was almost 70 and nice today so I had to roll the lac out and hit the switches on a FWD buick with 13's stickin out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN U PULLED UP ON HIM LOL PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9481184
> *DAMN U PULLED UP ON HIM LOL PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


 lol, I was slippin


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 9 2007, 03:33 PM~9410642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how long til yours is out?^^^


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

:uh: Good ? . . . .Wish I could tell ya . I probably have about $40k more to go :biggrin: LOWRIDER/RECORDING STUDIO/MOBILE DJ / ??????? ALL IN 1...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> :uh:  Good ? . . . .Wish I could tell ya . I probably have about $40k more to go  :biggrin:  LOWRIDER/RECORDING STUDIO/MOBILE DJ / ???????  ALL IN 1...
> [/b]


Post some progress pics homie.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## tru6lu305 (Oct 30, 2007)

a few of dade co. finest... :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> :uh:  Good ? . . . .Wish I could tell ya . I probably have about $40k more to go  :biggrin:  LOWRIDER/*RECORDING STUDIO/MOBILE DJ */ ???????  ALL IN 1...
> [/b]


 :scrutinize: :ugh: Sounds interesting....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 07:17 PM~9466588
> *:biggrin:  at the ranch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

I've got a 78 coupe deville, just wondering what my options are for a grill.... no disrespect to Cadillac but I need something a little different! 













thanks guys!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Dec 20 2007, 09:36 PM~9497548
> *I've got a 78 coupe deville, just wondering what my options are for a grill.... no disrespect to Cadillac but I need something a little different!
> 
> 
> ...


THERES 2 NEW E&G GRILLS ONE GOLD AND ONE CHROME ON EBAY FOR YOUR CAR THEY ARE HARD TO FIND THAT YEAR


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

Yea I seen those, ones up to $700.... is that normal?? Damn those are nice.


also I live in Canada and some auctions dont ship here which fuckin sucks.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 20 2007, 08:46 PM~9497010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> :0
> [/b]



i knew you would like that one.. :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Dec 20 2007, 10:14 PM~9497928
> *Yea I seen those, ones up to $700.... is that normal?? Damn those are nice.
> also I live in Canada and some auctions dont ship here which fuckin sucks.
> *


just build one (or get one built) that way you can make a matching insert for the bumper.

p.s. i was the one who striped that car when dave had it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 15 2007, 04:36 PM~9236295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jun 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8137218
> *Does anyone have more pictures of this car?
> 
> 
> ...



*what about a hood shot, to see the patterns on it??????*


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Dec 21 2007, 10:45 AM~9500773
> *just build one (or get one built) that way you can make a matching insert for the bumper.
> 
> p.s. i was the one who striped that car when dave had it.
> *



NICE job dude, I am very happy with this caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

THIS IS MY HOMIE'S BROUGHAM ABOUT TO BE RETIRED FROM THE STREETS.

























 :tears:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 11:39 PM~9505643
> *THIS IS MY HOMIE'S BROUGHAM ABOUT TO BE RETIRED FROM THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


i was just reading that issue of LRM today


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 2 2007, 09:36 PM~9355203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this one still 4 sale? just wonderin...the frame is awesome


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 09:39 PM~9505643
> *THIS IS MY HOMIE'S BROUGHAM ABOUT TO BE RETIRED FROM THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


*IS HE REDOING THE CAR? OR WHY IS HE RETIRING IT*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 23 2007, 10:47 PM~9518027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 22 2007, 10:35 AM~9508215
> *IS HE REDOING THE CAR? OR WHY IS HE RETIRING IT
> *


x2


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 09:39 PM~9505643
> *THIS IS MY HOMIE'S BROUGHAM ABOUT TO BE RETIRED FROM THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


nice  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 10:39 PM~9505643
> *THIS IS MY HOMIE'S BROUGHAM ABOUT TO BE RETIRED FROM THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that car is fresh as fuck all green with the patterns, I like it better than the white panels.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ANY ONE LOOKING 4 A CADI DISK BRAKE REAR END??? :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 27 2007, 12:59 AM~9540093
> *ANY ONE LOOKING 4 A CADI DISK BRAKE REAR END??? :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$ PRICE


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 24 2007, 03:34 PM~9522720
> *x2
> *


maybe all show :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 27 2007, 02:15 AM~9540182
> *$$$$$$ PRICE
> *


x2


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2007, 12:01 AM~9525561
> *damn that car is fresh as fuck all green with the patterns, I like it better than the white panels.
> *


X2...that shit is tight like that


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

well since someone posted pics of my 85 fleet :scrutinize: :wow: :biggrin: heres some updated ones.....  

















it will have a new home soon.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 28 2007, 09:28 PM~9555385
> *well since someone posted pics of my 85 fleet :scrutinize:  :wow:  :biggrin: heres some updated ones.....
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 28 2007, 11:28 PM~9555385
> *well since someone posted pics of my 85 fleet :scrutinize:  :wow:  :biggrin: heres some updated ones.....
> 
> 
> ...


that shit fire homie i swear thats what i was goin to do with my 90 cuz my interior already that beige peanut butter color


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 28 2007, 11:28 PM~9555385
> *well since someone posted pics of my 85 fleet :scrutinize:  :wow:  :biggrin: heres some updated ones.....
> 
> 
> ...



looks good! great color combo!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the compliments everybody! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 09:43 PM~9561287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Dec 26 2007, 11:59 PM~9540093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Stay posted just in case, I feel like selling one of them.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 29 2007, 10:56 PM~9562322
> *:biggrin: Stay posted just in case,  I feel like selling one of them.
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 11:58 PM~9562335
> *:0
> *


:0 :0

what year / model those come from?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 29 2007, 10:16 PM~9562546
> *:0  :0
> 
> what year / model those come from?
> *


77~85 Dealer Option.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 29 2007, 10:56 PM~9562322
> *:biggrin: Stay posted just in case,  I feel like selling one of them.
> *


 :0 YOU DAMN TEASE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 29 2007, 11:33 PM~9562706
> *77~85 Dealer Option.
> *











* LIKE THIS ONE ?? *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 30 2007, 04:37 PM~9567251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's NOT a cadillac disk brake rear end but, it is GM made.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 12:03 AM~9584392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JACKIN FA PICS!  THAT LAC FRESH AIN'T, REAL CLEAN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 

*Who posted in: POST 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
Poster Posts *
64 CRAWLING 420 
*Skim 223* 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 216 
MR.LAC 208 
Dino 183 
LUXURIOU$LAC 128 
96BIG_BODY 88 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 77 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 75 
plague 74 
Maverick 68 
FORGIVEN 67 
Anteazy 56 
PAPER CHASER 51 
Fried Chicken Eater 50 
SinCity702 49 
Liv4Lacs 47 
Perro 46 
Coast One 41 
drasticbean 37 
payfred 37 
calvin 35 
Chevillacs 33 
capriceman75 32 
kustombuilder 31 
KING*OF*ATX 30


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 03:25 AM~9585838
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: POST 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
> ...


 :0 dammm i thought i would been on the this list..  i will soon enough :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 01:33 AM~9562706
> *77~85 Dealer Option.
> *


got a pic of the one ur sellin :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 30 2007, 01:33 AM~9562706
> *77~85 Dealer Option.
> *


got a pic of the one ur sellin :cheesy:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

i need all of the weatherstripping for a 1982 fleetwood even for the inside windows please pm with info and price its a 2 dr


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 02:25 AM~9585838
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: POST 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
> ...


i'll be posting alot more soon..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 01:25 AM~9585838
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: POST 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 28 2007, 09:28 PM~9555385
> *well since someone posted pics of my 85 fleet :scrutinize:  :wow:  :biggrin: heres some updated ones.....
> 
> 
> ...


what is the name of the color of the vinyl top thats not alabaster is it it looks more cocoa, but i like :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2008, 10:03 PM~9584392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *R.O. caddy man*
 ur shits coming out nice man.


----------



## tomotomo (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Jan 3 2008, 12:31 AM~9594070
> *
> *



tomo post up your lac man!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Jan 2 2008, 08:07 AM~9586625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 01:25 AM~9585838
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: POST 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
> ...


THATS ALOT OF PEOPLE AND I THINK IVE TALKED TO ALMOST EVERYONE ABOUT CADDYS SOMEWHERE DOWN THE LINE, THERES ALOT OF COUPES IN THOSE NAMES LISTED :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice  :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT WAS IS VERY CLEAN^


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 30 2007, 07:37 PM~9567251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A POLICE PACKAGE REAR-END FROM A CAPRICE... I BOUGHT ONE FOR MY 2 DOOR CAPRICE ABOUT 4 YRS AGO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2008, 02:25 AM~9585838
> *:0
> 
> Who posted in: POST 90D 2 DOOR LACS PLEASE!!
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2008, 05:25 PM~9608513
> *LOOKS LIKE A POLICE PACKAGE REAR-END FROM A CAPRICE... I BOUGHT ONE FOR MY 2 DOOR CAPRICE ABOUT 4 YRS AGO
> *


*HOW MUCH ??*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 06:49 PM~9609498
> *HOW MUCH ??
> *


I got the kits to convert your drum into disk brake.

PM me for details.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 4 2008, 11:04 PM~9610698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 09:43 PM~9561287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

all these chiny coupes make me wanna redo mine :cheesy:


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

can't wait till this fuckin snow melts so I can bring the coupe out, haven't even driven it yet :0


----------



## tomotomo (Jul 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINO3O5 (Dec 19, 2006)

in my opinion i think hardtops are off the chain..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tomotomo_@Jan 5 2008, 03:09 AM~9612437
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 4 2008, 11:04 PM~9610698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

OOPS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 4 2008, 11:04 PM~9610698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 4 2008, 11:04 PM~9610698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 4 2008, 10:04 PM~9610698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS CLEAN *


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

here are 2 of mine the Tan one is a project, and I do have the sides for it already done


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 4 2008, 11:14 PM~9611278
> *I got the kits to convert your drum into disk brake.
> 
> PM me for details.
> *


*PM SENT *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 09:49 PM~9609498
> *HOW MUCH ??
> *


i got the whole rear end for about 150.......everyone els was askin 500....one place said 1000 i told him fuck you do better bolting it to the wall if your that proud of it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> here are 2 of mine the Tan one is a project, and I do have the sides for it already done
> 
> THAT IS A NICE GOLD, I LIKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> > here are 2 of mine the Tan one is a project, and I do have the sides for it already done
> >
> > THAT IS A NICE GOLD, I LIKE IT :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 5 2008, 06:19 PM~9616227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE BIG DADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANY TRUNK PICTURES OF THIS ONE^


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll post some up in a lil bit


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2008, 03:36 PM~9615124
> *i got the whole rear end for about 150.......everyone els was askin 500....one place said 1000 i told him fuck you do better bolting it to the wall if your that proud of it
> *


*WHAT YEAR CAPRICE ? CAN YOU GET ANOTHER ONE ? LET ME KNOW !!*


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 5 2008, 06:36 PM~9615944
> *like to see it on some 13's...likes nice tho.
> *


 I already have one on 14s, but if I can find someone to spray some murals itll be on some 14s :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 5 2008, 06:51 PM~9616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ME LIKE ! * :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2008, 02:36 PM~9615124
> *i got the whole rear end for about 150.......everyone els was askin 500....one place said 1000 i told him fuck you do better bolting it to the wall if your that proud of it
> *


95 impala ss rear ends have the disc brakes.... got mine for $150.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 5 2008, 09:15 PM~9616861
> *95 impala ss rear ends have the disc brakes.... got mine for $150.
> *


nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 5 2008, 08:12 PM~9616537
> *I already have one on 14s, but if I can find someone to spray some murals itll be on some 14s :biggrin:
> *


13's :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

real nice


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 09:19 PM~9616895
> *13's :biggrin:
> *


 14s i hop alot :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 5 2008, 10:56 PM~9617140
> *14s i hop alot :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: still 13s..u dont need ur back :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2008, 10:19 PM~9616895
> *13's :biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 6 2008, 03:03 AM~9619313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 6 2008, 04:03 AM~9619313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINO3O5_@Jan 5 2008, 01:30 AM~9612540
> *in my opinion i think hardtops are off the chain..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Dont get no betta..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 7 2008, 12:28 PM~9630263
> *Dont get no betta..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT AND PLAGUE GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9630263
> *Dont get no betta..
> 
> 
> ...


on of the baddest mudafuckas out there still


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jan 7 2008, 02:04 PM~9631377
> *TTT AND PLAGUE GIVE ME A CALL
> *


 ANSWER YOUR PHONE :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2008, 04:44 PM~9632054
> *on of the baddest mudafuckas out there still
> *


thx dogg :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2008, 03:44 PM~9632054
> *on of the baddest mudafuckas out there still
> *


x2 BIG SMILEY :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 7 2008, 05:04 PM~9632214
> *x2 BIG SMILEY :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 5 2008, 08:32 PM~9616310
> *WHAT YEAR CAPRICE ? CAN YOU GET ANOTHER ONE ? LET ME KNOW !!
> *


IF HE HAS ONE THERE IN THE YARD ITS YOURS......BUT THE POLICE PACKAGE CAPRICES HAD THE DISK BRAKES 93 94 95


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 4 2008, 11:14 PM~9611278
> *I got the kits to convert your drum into disk brake.
> 
> PM me for details.
> *


*YOU GET MY PM ?? *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 04:42 PM~9632502
> *IF HE HAS ONE THERE IN THE YARD ITS YOURS......BUT THE POLICE PACKAGE CAPRICES HAD THE DISK BRAKES 93 94 95
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9630263
> *Dont get no betta..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

even if I have a shitty day, I love coming to this topic....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT FOR 90D CADDYS :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 10 2008, 12:12 AM~9654571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 7 2008, 06:44 PM~9634122
> *YOU GET MY PM ??
> *


Got it homie, just been bizzy like always.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 10 2008, 12:06 AM~9655488
> *Got it homie, just been bizzy like always.
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

im feeling this one alot


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 10 2008, 01:09 PM~9659099
> *im feeling this one alot
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 9 2008, 07:06 PM~9653085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS SHOOT.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 7 2008, 12:28 PM~9630263
> *Dont get no betta..
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful smiley, you do have one of the cleanest ones


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 11 2008, 12:08 PM~9667646
> *beautiful smiley, you do have one of the cleanest ones
> *


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...bayphotohosting


----------



## TRUESTYLE (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone have one for sell?


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 11 2008, 05:35 AM~9665151
> *I LIKE THIS SHOOT.
> *


damn that mother fucker is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 11 2008, 05:08 PM~9667646
> *beautiful smiley, you do have one of the cleanest ones
> *


badass but the dishes just needs to be chrome in my opinion


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 11 2008, 07:04 PM~9671019
> *badass but the dishes just needs to be chrome in my opinion
> *


TO EACH THEIR OWN HOMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by TRUESTYLE_@Jan 11 2008, 06:58 PM~9670966
> *Anyone have one for sell?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUESTYLE_@Jan 11 2008, 05:58 PM~9670966
> *Anyone have one for sell?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 08:43 AM~5681792
> *my bumper kit thread....
> *



GOT DAMN MAN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED! :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 06:42 PM~9671332
> *GOT DAMN MAN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED!  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS LIV4LACS OLD FLEETWOOD !! HE WAS REARENDED BY SOME OLD LADIE .*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUESTYLE_@Jan 11 2008, 06:58 PM~9670966
> *Anyone have one for sell?
> *


Guess you lookin for a job too..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 11 2008, 07:50 PM~9671409
> *THATS LIV4LACS OLD FLEETWOOD !! HE WAS REARENDED BY SOME OLD LADIE .
> *


pinche vieja!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 06:55 PM~9671455
> *pinche vieja!
> *


*YOU STILL STUDYING SPANISH SKIM ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 11 2008, 07:59 PM~9671496
> *YOU STILL STUDYING SPANISH SKIM ??   :biggrin:
> *


si mon


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 07:00 PM~9671507
> *si mon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 06:42 PM~9671332
> *GOT DAMN MAN WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED!  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Every time this pic comes up people start to ask him about parts off it. :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 11 2008, 11:08 AM~9667646
> *beautiful smiley, you do have one of the cleanest ones
> *


Smiley's caddy is THE BEST 90ed caddy.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anymore pics of this one?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 5 2008, 06:19 PM~9616227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 11 2008, 06:50 PM~9671409
> *THATS LIV4LACS OLD FLEETWOOD !! HE WAS REARENDED BY SOME OLD LADIE .
> *


still got the door mouldings?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 11 2008, 09:44 PM~9671933
> *Smiley's caddy is THE BEST 90ed caddy.
> *


u know everytime i see a comment like this i wonder what is considered a full 90d caddy?..cause if u didnt take almost everyfuckn part from that 90ds donor car..an put it on the 80s body inside an out ..it aint a tru 90d out caddy.. :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 12 2008, 01:32 PM~9675604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 12 2008, 06:16 PM~9677614
> *u know everytime i see a comment like this i wonder what is considered a full 90d caddy?..cause if u didnt take  everyfuckn part from that 90ds donor car..an put it on the 80s body inside an out ..it aint a tru 90d out caddy.. :0 *


 WELL I THATS WHAT I DID !!!!! THERE WAS NOTHING LEFT EXCEPT 
A SHELL WHEN I WAS DONE STRIPPING THE 4 DOOR DONOR EURO .


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 08:54 PM~9677845
> *WELL I THATS WHAT I DID !!!!! THERE WAS NOTHING LEFT EXCEPT
> A SHELL WHEN I WAS DONE STRIPPING THE 4 DOOR DONOR EURO .
> *


  thats what iam talkin bout..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

did you aslo swap the 90 rear seat shoulder belts? 


> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 06:54 PM~9677845
> *WELL I THATS WHAT I DID !!!!! THERE WAS NOTHING LEFT EXCEPT
> A SHELL WHEN I WAS DONE STRIPPING THE 4 DOOR DONOR EURO .
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 12 2008, 07:10 PM~9677923
> *did you aslo swap the 90 rear seat shoulder belts?
> *


SHIT I'M NOT SURE ???? I KNOW WE DID THE FRONT DOOR BELTS .
DAMN NOW I NEED TO GO LOOK


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 07:12 PM~9677936
> *SHIT I'M NOT SURE ???? I KNOW WE DID THE  FRONT DOOR BELTS .
> DAMN NOW I NEED TO GO LOOK
> *


that rear deck from the 90s that hold the belt harness should be the same as a 2 door right?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 12 2008, 07:17 PM~9677956
> *that rear deck from the 90s that hold the belt harness should be the same as a 2 door right?
> *


YES IT IS , THE ONLY MODDING FOR THE SEATBELTS ARE 
THE FRONT . YOU HAVE TO MOD THE DOOR ARM REST & 
THE PART OF THE INNER DOOR SKIN WERE THE SEATBELTS
BOLT UP WITH THE 90'S DOOR .


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 07:25 PM~9677992
> *YES IT IS , THE ONLY MODDING FOR THE SEATBELTS ARE
> THE FRONT . YOU HAVE TO MOD THE DOOR ARM REST &
> THE PART OF THE INNER DOOR SKIN WERE THE SEATBELTS
> ...


what part is that? you got any good shots of your door panels you can post


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 12 2008, 09:35 PM~9678052
> *what part is that? you got any good shots of your door panels you can post
> *


x2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Jan 12 2008, 07:35 PM~9678052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AW SHIT !!!!! YOU WANT ME TO GO OUT & TAKE A COUPLE 
PIC'S OF THE FRONT DOOR SEAT BELT ?????


THE PART I'M REFERING TO IS THE INNER DOOR SKIN ,
THE METAL PART . YOU HAVE TO CUT THE SECTION OUT 
OF THE 90'S & GRAPH ( WELD ) IT INTO THE 80'S DOOR .
THIS WAY YOUR SEAT BELTS WORK PROPERLY & RETRACT
BACK INTO THE DOOR WHEN YOU TAKE IT OF .


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

o aright i see now, yea homie take a few :biggrin: for the rest of us thats trying to build one


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 12 2008, 07:54 PM~9678148
> *o aright i see now, yea homie take a few  :biggrin: for the rest of us thats trying to build one
> *


OK HERE ARE A FEW PIC'S I JUST TOOK , THEN MY BATT DIED ON THE CAM .
I CAN TAKE MORE FOR YOU IF NEEDED LATER AFTER I CHARGE MY CAM .


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn good looking out, another thing man you know how the four doors had another striker up top too where the seatbelt goes. whats that for? i see that you didnt put that on


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 12 2008, 08:42 PM~9678457
> *damn good looking out, another thing man you know how the four doors had another striker up top too where the seatbelt goes. whats that for? i see that you didnt put that on
> *


DO YOU MEAN THE HOOK LIKE LATCHES ON THE BODY PART UP TOP
THAT THE SEAT BELT MECHANISM SLIDES INTO WHEN CLOSEING THE 
DOOR ????? IF THAT'S THE PART YOU ARE REFERING TO ?
I DID ORIGINALLY PUT IT ON , BUT FOR SOME REASON THE DOOR
WOULD STICK & SOMETIMES HAD TROUBLE SHUTTING IT RIGHT . 
SO I TOOK IT OFF .

OH & THAT PART IS FOR SAFETY I WAS TOLD , SO IF YOU GET IN AN
ACCIDENT THAT PART HELPS HOLD THE TOP CORNER OF THE WINDOW
WHERE THE SEATBELT IS SO THE WINDOW DOOR FRAME DON'T CAVE IN .
I WAS TOLD THE WINDOW FRAME WOULD COLLAPSE IN FROM THE STRAIN 
& PRESURE ON THE DOOR IF THAT PART WASN'T THERE .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 09:51 PM~9678559
> *DO YOU MEAN THE HOOK LIKE LATCHES ON THE BODY PART UP TOP
> THAT THE SEAT BELT MECHANISM SLIDES INTO WHEN CLOSEING THE
> DOOR ????? IF THAT'S THE PART YOU ARE REFERING TO ?
> ...


damn i got so much to learn...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 08:57 PM~9678592
> *damn i got so much to learn...
> *


YOU KNOW YOU KNEW ALL THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yea thats what i was refering to,  


> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 08:51 PM~9678559
> *DO YOU MEAN THE HOOK LIKE LATCHES ON THE BODY PART UP TOP
> THAT THE SEAT BELT MECHANISM SLIDES INTO WHEN CLOSEING THE
> DOOR ????? IF THAT'S THE PART YOU ARE REFERING TO ?
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 12 2008, 09:01 PM~9678623
> *yea thats what i was refering to,
> *


KOOL , I HOPE THAT INFO HELPED . :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 12 2008, 11:03 PM~9678651
> *KOOL , I HOPE THAT INFO HELPED . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 11 2008, 09:41 PM~9671915
> *Every time this pic comes up people start to ask him about parts off it. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 02:05 AM~9680116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was just about to post that one :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i know i thought u just forgot :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 02:09 AM~9680135
> *i know i thought u just forgot  :biggrin:
> *


you should be working on the 61...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

and you should be posting more pornos up my friend :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 13 2008, 02:17 AM~9680167
> *and you should be posting more pornos up my friend :biggrin:
> *


some movies for you


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 13 2008, 01:14 AM~9680154
> *you should be working  on the 61...
> *


 :0 first thing in the morning my friend


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Not like I havent posted mine already :uh: 











sorry Im bored


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone got a super clean Fleetwood I got this vert for trade. I also got cash to buy.
Will trade and throw in cash for the right caddy.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
I can take more pics..super solid vert.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2008, 01:48 AM~9680342
> *Not like I havent posted mine already  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


show off :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im keeping the 80s length on the arm rest but i molded the 90s seat belt part. still waiting for it to get upholstered...


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 looking good, any progress pics


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 06:15 PM~9694585
> *im keeping the 80s length on the arm rest but i molded the 90s seat belt part. still waiting for it to get upholstered...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 06:15 PM~9694585
> *im keeping the 80s length on the arm rest but i molded the 90s seat belt part. still waiting for it to get upholstered...
> 
> 
> ...



NICE JOB !!!!


WHY ARE YOU KEEPING THE 80'S LENGHT ?

ARE YOU PUTTING IT IN A 2 DOOR ?

IF YO KEEP IT THAT LENGHT & YOU BOLT THE
TOP PART INTO THE CORNER WHERE IT GOES , &
THE OTHER PART THAT GOES ON TOP OF THE DOOR 
PANEL BEHIND THE LOCK . THEN WONT THE SEATBELT 
PART THAT COMES UP BEHIND THE DOOR PANEL 
B IN THE WRONG POSITION & HAVE 1 HELL OF AN ANGEL
IN IT ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its going in the two door. the part that goes into the _door panel_ will be in the same place as the 90, but the mechanism will be sunkin in. and the other piece will be at the end of the 80s arm rest.
i was looking at the seat belt conversions, and i didnt really like how long the arm rest looked, and i heard having to reach all the way back to grab the seat belt was a lil anoying. 
i dont know how much better this will be, but fuck it.


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 13 2008, 03:18 AM~9680171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

post progress pics when you get to it  


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 09:09 PM~9696480
> *its going in the two door. the part that goes into the door panel will be in the same place as the 90, but the mechanism will be sunkin in.  and the other piece will be at the end of the 80s arm rest.
> i was looking at the seat belt conversions, and i didnt really like how long the arm rest looked, and i heard having to reach all the way back to grab the seat belt was a lil anoying.
> i dont know how much better this will be, but fuck it.
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

42" & 44" inch Moon roof seals.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385941


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 14 2008, 09:09 PM~9696480
> *its going in the two door. the part that goes into the door panel will be in the same place as the 90, but the mechanism will be sunkin in.  and the other piece will be at the end of the 80s arm rest.
> i was looking at the seat belt conversions, and i didnt really like how long the arm rest looked, and i heard having to reach all the way back to grab the seat belt was a lil anoying.
> i dont know how much better this will be, but fuck it.
> *


YOU HAVE THE DOOR BELTS YET ? 
WHAT YOUR SAYING WON'T WORK UNLESS YOU DO 
SOME MODING THE THE MECHANISM & THE BRACE .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 14 2008, 05:09 PM~9693453
> *Anyone got a super clean Fleetwood I got this vert for trade. I also got cash to buy.
> Will trade and throw in cash for the right caddy.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
> ...


 :0 Is the black one finished yet


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9693453
> *Anyone got a super clean Fleetwood I got this vert for trade. I also got cash to buy.Will trade and throw in cash for the right caddy.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
> I can take more pics..super solid vert.
> *


I GOT THIS FOR SALE .


OK HERE IT IS MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP . THIS CAR IS BUILT
THE RIGHT WAY . EVERYTHING ON THIS CAR IS OFF THE 4 DOOR 
EURO DONOR CAR , & WHEN I SAY EVERYTHING I DO MEAN EVERYTHING .
THIS MEANS THAT THE FRAME WAS SWAPPED ALONG WITH ENGINE , 
WIREING HARNESS'ES , COMPLETE EURO PANELS , FRONT END , DASH 
, & SEATS ABSOLUTLEY EVERYTHING . THE EURO PANELS ALL FIT NICELY
& THE 1 PIECE DOOR PANELS HAVE THE 1 PIECE CHROME ON THEM . 

OK NOW THE CAR IS NEW & FRESHLY PAINTED , THE COMPLETE INTERIOR 
IS ALSO NEW . I HAD A FULL SERVICE DONE TO THE ENGINE , I HAD THEM 
HOOK UP THE MACHINE'S TO FLUSH THE RADIATOR & I ALSO DID THE SAME 
FOR THE MOTOR OIL & TRANNY . I ALSO HAD THE THROTTLE BODY RE-BUILT .

ONLY THING WRONG IS I NEED TO PICK UP A NEW CONDENSER FOR THE A/C
CAUSE THE 1 IN IT LEAKS , SO THE A/C IS NOT COLD . I ALSO NEED TO PICK
UP AN ANTENNA FOR IT . THAT IS THE ONLY THING WRONG WITH THIS CAR .

INSIDE THE CAR YOU HAVE A TOP OF THE LINE ALPINE ALARM MODEL 8081
TO PROTECT IT AGAINST THEFT . THE RADIO IS A AUDIOBAHN WMA, 
MP3 PLAYER , WITH XMB . IT ALSO HAS THE IPOD PLUG IN THE GLOVE BOX 
FOR YOUR IPOD & YOU CAN CONTROL YOUR IPOD WITH THE REMOTE FROM 
THE RADIO . ALL THE SPEAKERS IN THE CAR ARE NEW , *BUT I WILL B 
TAKING THE SPEAKER BOX & AMPS OUT* . SO YOU WILL ONLY HAVE THE 
MIDS & HIGHS IN THERE TO LISTEN TOO . THE CAR ALSO HAS A REAL 
NARDI STEERING WHEEL & NARDI SHIFTER . I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT 
THE ARMREST ON THE DOORS HAVE BEEN MODDED FOR THE SEAT BELTS
SO THEY CAN B PUT ON THE DOORS JUST LIKE THE 90 , 91 , 92 FOUR DOOR
EURO , & I DO HAVE THE SEATBELTS IN THE IN THE DOORS WORKING PROPPERLY .

ALL CHROME RIMS NOT INCLUDED. JUST BOUGHT SOME ALL BLACK RIMS
EXCEPT THE OUTER LIP , JUST WAITING FOR THEM TO GET HERE .


*I AM TAKING ANY REASONABLE OFFERS , & MAYBE TRADES .
THANK YOU FOR LOOKING *

& HERE ARE THE PIC'S .


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 14 2008, 11:52 PM~9698419
> *YOU HAVE THE  DOOR BELTS YET ?
> WHAT YOUR SAYING WON'T WORK  UNLESS YOU DO
> SOME MODING THE THE MECHANISM & THE BRACE .
> *


yea. i got the belts. 
the brace is the tricky part, cuz its got to move smoothly with out getting caught up. maybe make a wider one. we'll see. the mechanism will be fine, it will be sunkin in but at an angle so not to obstruct the flow of the belt, and not be noticeable as to where it is. the arm rest part seemed to pull no matter what angle i let the belt go from. the only thing is going to be that there wil always be the belt visible at and angle when the belt isnt in use, instead of just up and down like on the 90s. but as long as the belt works and i have my regular size arm rest ill be good.
it seemed to work. but got my fingers crossed :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9693453
> *Anyone got a super clean Fleetwood I got this vert for trade. I also got cash to buy.
> Will trade and throw in cash for the right caddy.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824
> ...




MORE PIC'S


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 15 2008, 01:25 AM~9698577
> *yea. i got the belts.
> the brace is the tricky part, cuz its got to move smoothly with out getting caught up. maybe make a wider one. we'll see. the mechanism will be fine, it will be sunkin in but at an angle so not to obstruct the flow of the belt, and not be noticeable as to where it is. the arm rest part seemed to pull no matter what angle i let the belt go from. the only thing is going to be that there wil always be the belt visible at and angle when the belt isnt in use, instead of just up and down like on the 90s. but as long as the belt works and i have my regular size arm rest ill be good.
> it seemed to work. but got my fingers crossed :biggrin:
> *



KOOL GOOD LUCK HOPE IT WORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 15 2008, 01:25 AM~9698577
> *yea. i got the belts.
> the brace is the tricky part, cuz its got to move smoothly with out getting caught up. maybe make a wider one. we'll see. the mechanism will be fine, it will be sunkin in but at an angle so not to obstruct the flow of the belt, and not be noticeable as to where it is. the arm rest part seemed to pull no matter what angle i let the belt go from. the only thing is going to be that there wil always be the belt visible at and angle when the belt isnt in use, instead of just up and down like on the 90s. but as long as the belt works and i have my regular size arm rest ill be good.
> it seemed to work. but got my fingers crossed :biggrin:
> *


 I HAVE A SET OF ARMREST THE SAME SIZE AS THE 80'S ALREADY MADE 
IN BLACK IF YOU KNOW ANY 1 THAT NEEDS THEM .


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 15 2008, 02:12 AM~9698528
> *:0 Is the black one finished yet
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 15 2008, 02:25 AM~9698577
> *yea. i got the belts.
> the brace is the tricky part, cuz its got to move smoothly with out getting caught up. maybe make a wider one. we'll see. the mechanism will be fine, it will be sunkin in but at an angle so not to obstruct the flow of the belt, and not be noticeable as to where it is. the arm rest part seemed to pull no matter what angle i let the belt go from. the only thing is going to be that there wil always be the belt visible at and angle when the belt isnt in use, instead of just up and down like on the 90s. but as long as the belt works and i have my regular size arm rest ill be good.
> it seemed to work. but got my fingers crossed :biggrin:
> *


you will have a problem on top of the door panel where you put the belt on


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 02:27 AM~9698587
> *MORE PIC'S
> 
> 
> ...


send me a price


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 07:32 AM~9699472
> *you will have a problem  on top  of  the  door  panel where  you put  the  belt  on
> *


the loop?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 15 2008, 11:44 AM~9700430
> *the loop?
> *


YEP THE BELT GOES THOUGH MINE ARE DONE EXACTLY THE WAY THE 90S ARE DONE AND I SSTILL HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

problems as in how, they wont roll back up or they wont pull out?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 15 2008, 01:45 PM~9701302
> *problems as in how, they wont roll back up or they wont pull out?
> *


ROLL BACK PULL OUT YOU CAN IF YOU PULL IT REAL GOOD


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so whhat do you have to do, make sure you cut a big enough hole? seems like it would be a pretty simple swap, if you have a 90s door for referance


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 11:14 AM~9700613
> *YEP  THE  BELT  GOES  THOUGH  MINE  ARE  DONE  EXACTLY  THE  WAY  THE  90S ARE  DONE  AND  I SSTILL HAVE  A PROBLEM
> *


HOW LONG DID YOU DO THE ARMREST BRO ?
IS IT THE SAME O.G 80'S SIZE OR DID YOU
MAKE IT LONGER ? 

THE FIRST SET OF ARMREST I HAD MADE WERE
THE O.G 80'S SAME SIZE & I HAD THE SAME
PROBLEM YOUR HAVING . THATS WHY I HAD
THE NEXT SET MADE LONGER .

AFTER I HAD MY ARMREST MADE LONGER 
NO PROBLEMS BRO , IT PULLS OUT WITH 
EASE & RETRACTS LIKE NORMAL .

MAYBE YOURS IS GETTING CAUGHT UP ON 
SOMETHING BEHIND THE DOOR PANEL ?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 15 2008, 08:56 AM~9699585
> *send me a price
> *


PM SENT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 03:24 PM~9701997
> *HOW LONG DID YOU DO THE ARMREST BRO ?
> IS IT THE SAME O.G 80'S SIZE OR DID YOU
> MAKE IT LONGER ?
> ...


MY ARM REST ARE MADE LONGER NO IT GETS COUGHT UP ON THE LOOP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 15 2008, 02:07 PM~9701432
> *so whhat do you have to do, make sure you cut a big enough hole? seems like it would be a pretty simple swap, if you have a 90s door for referance
> *


NO MY SEAT BELTS ARE WELDED AND YOU HAVE TO WELD IN A CERTAIN WAY SO IT COULD ROLL BACK


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 02:52 PM~9702233
> *MY  ARM REST ARE  MADE  LONGER    NO  IT GETS  COUGHT  UP  ON THE  LOOP
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS , I'M GONNA HAVE THE CHECK IT OUT
& SEE IT IN PERSON . MAYBE WE CAN LOOK @ MINE & FIX 
YOURS ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 03:56 PM~9702253
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS , I'M GONNA HAVE THE CHECK IT OUT
> & SEE IT IN PERSON . MAYBE WE CAN LOOK @ MINE & FIX
> YOURS ?
> *


 :biggrin: I NEVER YOU USE THAT SHIT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 :0 OMG paper chaser !! thats gorgeous


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 02:58 PM~9702262
> *:biggrin: I NEVER  YOU USE  THAT SHIT
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERYDAY BRO , I EVEN TOOK IT TO 
YOUR PICNIC & WAS PARKED A FEW CARS AWAY FROM YOU . :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 05:09 PM~9702825
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERYDAY BRO , I EVEN TOOK IT TO
> ...


I MEANT THE SEAT BELT


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 04:10 PM~9702834
> *I MEANT  THE SEAT BELT
> *


I DIDN'T EITHER TIL I GOT PULLED OVER ON CRENSHAW , NOW
I USE IT ALL THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 15 2008, 03:58 PM~9702751
> *:0  :0 OMG  paper chaser !!  thats gorgeous
> *


THANKS BRO I DO APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 05:12 PM~9702853
> *I DIDN'T EITHER TIL I GOT PULLED OVER ON CRENSHAW , NOW
> I USE IT ALL THE TIME  :biggrin:
> *


YA STILL I CANT WEAR THAT SHIT MY SHIT IS JUST FOR LOOKS :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 05:16 PM~9703369
> *YA  STILL  I CANT WEAR  THAT SHIT  MY SHIT  IS  JUST FOR  LOOKS    :biggrin:
> *


WELL LOOKS GOOD , & THE REST OF THE CAR IS TOP NOTCH &
THE BADDEST 2 DOOR OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 06:49 PM~9703720
> *WELL LOOKS GOOD , & THE REST OF THE CAR IS TOP NOTCH &
> THE BADDEST 2 DOOR OUT THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 15 2008, 04:49 PM~9703720
> *WELL LOOKS GOOD , & THE REST OF THE CAR IS TOP NOTCH &
> THE BADDEST 2 DOOR OUT THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 05:51 PM~9703743
> *THX HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 5 2008, 07:21 PM~9616243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELING THAT TOP ON THIS ONE FULL TOP


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i love full tops!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ITS A BEAUTIFUL THING :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 01:02 PM~9710474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 16 2008, 08:11 PM~9714649
> *:yes:
> *


 :yes: x2 DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE SET UP?????


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 12:02 PM~9710474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

~42" & 44" MOON ROOF WEATHER SEAL~ :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 02:09 PM~9710540
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


Im lovin that color


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2008, 03:39 AM~9717068
> *Im lovin that color
> *


X2 IT LOOKS BEAUTIFUL NICE COMBO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

>


[/quote]
LOOKY LOOKY WHAT I FOUND :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN SAID BUT DO YOU ALL THINK THAT SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE THESE 2DOORS WILL BECOME THE "IMPALA" FOR A NEW GENERATION?????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 07:03 PM~9721400
> *I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN SAID BUT DO YOU ALL THINK THAT SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE THESE 2DOORS WILL BECOME THE "IMPALA" FOR A NEW GENERATION?????
> *


I BELIEVE SOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Old pics of my ride


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

This forum is the best motivation!!! Will post my 84 deville soon!


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

This forum is the best motivation!!! Will post my 84 deville soon!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is there a way to take off the black off the rear window?
wire weel brush? i dont want to scratch the window...

i guess the black is ceramic... how do you take that shit off. at least a section.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 09:03 PM~9721400
> *I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN SAID BUT DO YOU ALL THINK THAT SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE THESE 2DOORS WILL BECOME THE "IMPALA" FOR A NEW GENERATION?????
> *


ON ITS WAY..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 18 2008, 02:00 PM~9726987
> *is there a way to take off the black off the rear window?
> wire weel brush? i dont want to scratch the window...
> 
> ...


not sure, i just want to take the orange defrosters off mine, i have a shaved firewall so i dont need that shit anymore!  

another lac at my house has one without them but its not mine no more!

i wonder if you can get a back glass new without them?????


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 18 2008, 02:43 PM~9727678
> *not sure, i just want to take the orange defrosters off mine, i have a shaved firewall so i dont need that shit anymore!
> 
> another lac at my house has one without them but its not mine no more!
> ...


 You can and FYI alot of Coupe Devilles came without rear defrost, and if you order the glass from Glass masters it wont come with the defrost, but you can get it off the the window you have


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 07:03 PM~9721400
> *I DONT KNOW IF THIS HAS BEEN SAID BUT DO YOU ALL THINK THAT SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE THESE 2DOORS WILL BECOME THE "IMPALA" FOR A NEW GENERATION?????
> *


yes I said it earlier in this topic :biggrin: 

great minds think alike


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 18 2008, 12:43 PM~9727678
> *not sure, i just want to take the orange defrosters off mine, i have a shaved firewall so i dont need that shit anymore!
> 
> another lac at my house has one without them but its not mine no more!
> ...


I think a lot of the caddies sold in Florida never came with rear defrosters.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Its amazing how many 90'd coupes there are in Japan. Just pick up any Japanese lowriding mag, and you'll be amazed how many there are for sale...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 19 2008, 04:26 AM~9732396
> *Its amazing how many 90'd coupes there are in Japan. Just pick up any Japanese lowriding mag, and you'll be amazed how many there are for sale...
> *


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

how long and wide are 2door 80's lacs compared to 93-96? ....I got a small ass garage :uh:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 12:02 PM~9710474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daymn thats nice!!!


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 19 2008, 07:58 AM~9732664
> *how long and wide are 2door 80's lacs compared to 93-96? ....I got a small ass garage :uh:
> *




want me to measure my 78 coupe d?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 19 2008, 08:58 AM~9732664
> *how long and wide are 2door 80's lacs compared to 93-96? ....I got a small ass garage :uh:
> *


same size pretty well


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2008, 10:00 PM~9731132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 19 2008, 09:48 AM~9733096
> *same size pretty well
> *


don't know the size of either. I got a 67 impala and it fits,(barley) but I might try and get me a 80 2dr or a 4dr big body.
Anybody the size of each?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 19 2008, 07:52 PM~9736097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my boy Steves from Toronto Canada.......


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 18 2008, 10:00 PM~9731132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why is it on stocks :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:dunno: has murals so im sure it has rims somewhere


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how do you mount the filler piece that goes under the back license plate? I got one from mosthated and about to get it painted but I looked at my car and its missing, it just has a thin metal thing right there.


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

What color is this???


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2008, 08:54 PM~9736398
> *how do you mount the filler piece that goes under the back license plate? I got one from mosthated and about to get it painted but I looked at my car and its missing, it just has a thin metal thing right there.
> *


 gotta take the bumper off to do it right, I got new one for mine, just been putting it off for that reason


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 19 2008, 08:05 PM~9736168
> *Thats my boy Steves from Toronto Canada.......
> *


*IT LOOKS NICE ! *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 19 2008, 11:24 PM~9736550
> *IT LOOKS NICE !
> *


even nicer in person real clean ass coupe


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

was everybody think about these lights? looks aright or gay


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2008, 12:12 PM~9739078
> *was everybody think about these lights? looks aright or gay
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BIG_BODY/Amber80scaddylights.jpg[img]
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i vote gay


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Along with the patterns and window tint.Looks like one of those cars on the don't let the cops catch you drinkin' commercial.Looks like a carload of piss. :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jan 20 2008, 12:15 PM~9739401
> *Along with the patterns and window tint.Looks like one of those cars on the don't let the cops catch you drinkin' commercial.Looks like a carload of piss. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i never seen those lights before though, anyone even have a set? this cars from sydney got it from their topic


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2008, 11:18 AM~9739421
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i never seen those lights before though, anyone even have a set? this cars from sydney got it from their topic
> *


probably had them custom made.. in australia you need to have orange blinker lights...

looks like shit anyway


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2008, 02:12 PM~9739078
> *was everybody think about these lights? looks aright or gay
> 
> 
> ...


GAY!!!!!!!!!!! Those shyts are UGLY!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 20 2008, 01:12 PM~9739078
> *was everybody think about these lights? looks aright or gay
> 
> 
> ...



Friends don't let this guy customize any more cars :uh: :barf:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jan 20 2008, 12:15 PM~9739401
> *Along with the patterns and window tint.Looks like one of those cars on the don't let the cops catch you drinkin' commercial.Looks like a carload of piss. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 20 2008, 04:56 PM~9740468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 20 2008, 01:34 PM~9739763
> *probably had them custom made.. in australia you need to have orange blinker lights...
> 
> looks like shit anyway
> *


*THOSE ARE NOT CUSTOM MADE . THEY ARE STANDARD EUROPEAN LIGHTS 
MADE FOR ALL CADI'S SHIPPED OVER SEA'S .*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LOOKY LOOKY WHAT I FOUND :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]




damn thats nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Do yall think this car/truck look good 90d out? :dunno: 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/545712950.html


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jan 20 2008, 11:50 PM~9743069
> *Do yall think this car/truck look good 90d out? :dunno:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/545712950.html
> *


90 it out & make it a hopper, would be something different.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jan 20 2008, 09:50 PM~9743069
> *Do yall think this car/truck look good 90d out? :dunno:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/545712950.html
> *


yea that shit will be nice to fix up, any one ever done a wagon?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

RAG 66 impala..chrome undies..new top..new chrome..new seats..SOLID!! Trade for fully done 90d. I got shipping and cash to boot for the right one. Motivated to get something done.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385824


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2008, 02:00 AM~9725140
> *Old pics of my ride
> 
> 
> ...


hey fce i see the name in the window is that who built it? wests'i'de


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 21 2008, 01:06 AM~9743820
> *yea that shit will be nice to fix up, any one ever done a wagon?
> *


theres a 90'd wagon on a paul wall video but its on swangas


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 21 2008, 05:53 PM~9749385
> *theres a 90'd wagon on a paul wall video but its on swangas
> *


any one know of someone who has one?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 20 2008, 03:52 PM~9740876
> *THOSE ARE NOT CUSTOM MADE . THEY ARE STANDARD EUROPEAN LIGHTS
> MADE FOR ALL CADI'S SHIPPED OVER SEA'S .
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 21 2008, 08:09 PM~9749572
> *any one know of someone who has one?
> *


i know the guy who owns the wagon his names brian......


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jan 20 2008, 03:52 PM~9740876
> *THOSE ARE NOT CUSTOM MADE . THEY ARE STANDARD EUROPEAN LIGHTS
> MADE FOR ALL CADI'S SHIPPED OVER SEA'S .
> *


I believe Henessey Lac has them on the back.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2008, 03:57 AM~9753999
> *I believe Henessey Lac has them on the back.
> *


I BELIEVE SO TO.


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2008, 04:32 AM~9753978
> *i know the guy who owns the wagon his names brian......
> *


 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2008, 04:57 AM~9753999
> *I believe Henessey Lac has them on the back.
> *


hennesy? isnt that a big body


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 22 2008, 07:06 PM~9759250
> *hennesy? isnt that a big body
> *


Yeah, I know this is the 90d 2 door topic, but its also got them european tail lights on the back. Its the very last car shown in my video.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6UN5XvabA


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2008, 07:45 PM~9759604
> *Yeah, I know this is the 90d 2 door topic, but its also got them european tail lights on the back. Its the very last car shown in my video.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6UN5XvabA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2008, 08:45 PM~9759604
> *Yeah, I know this is the 90d 2 door topic, but its also got them european tail lights on the back. Its the very last car shown in my video.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6UN5XvabA
> *


good ass video!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 23 2008, 05:43 AM~9761965
> *good ass video!
> *


X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 17 2008, 06:37 PM~9720668
> *
> LOOKY LOOKY WHAT I FOUND :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

Post videos of 2 door lacs!!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

what up capriceman75?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

hows the lac comming along?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

we need more pics in this topic.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80' DEVILLE'_@Oct 26 2007, 01:21 AM~9086944
> *my lac
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 23 2008, 09:51 PM~9767377
> *what up capriceman75?
> *


wud up cardo?..sence i cant get my 44 inch moon put in yet,im gonna drop
some more $ on my 90d lacs arms & stress points on my frame next weekend when i drop the car off.i gotta keep maken moves on it b4 i lose any intress in it.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 16 2008, 11:40 PM~9716576
> *~42" & 44" MOON ROOF WEATHER SEAL~ :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 19 2008, 09:58 PM~9736424
> *What color is this???
> 
> 
> ...


its bad ass what it is. :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, kingoflacz, 61CADDY
:0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:13 AM~9769764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man im digging the lavendars lately! & the lecab sheen 704 look the profile!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

opps i mean love the profile sheen 704! of the lecab!!!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 24 2008, 02:19 AM~9769817
> *opps i mean love the  profile sheen 704! of the  lecab!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:24 AM~9769866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tag FTP!!!


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a ????... If I have 14's and I am on bags... What type of tires do I need and what speed does it restrict me from


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 23 2008, 11:23 PM~9769857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:22 AM~9769840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:12 AM~9769758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 25 2008, 11:19 AM~9781655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 01:23 PM~9781679
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Did this car ever sell on here?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jan 25 2008, 11:48 AM~9781821
> *Did this car ever sell on here?
> *


know it did it stell got it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 11:46 AM~9781354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 12:46 PM~9781354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pic :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 12:02 PM~9781898
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:23 AM~9769857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 11:46 AM~9781354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 11:46 AM~9781354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC  LOOKING GOOD SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how far are your uppers extended?


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 AM~9781354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

this blue bangz!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 26 2008, 03:58 AM~9787620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


majestic candy blue ..painted by gt auto works in toronto


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 26 2008, 02:54 AM~9787607
> *how far are your uppers extended?
> *


2inches


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 26 2008, 01:58 AM~9787620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 26 2008, 08:33 AM~9788325
> *2inches
> *


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

MY OLD LAC IS UP FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER:  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387592


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

i ahve a quoestion for all you guys that converted your 2 door to 2 door euro. how did you get the moldings to stay on the door/rocker panels? what do you do if you have no clips?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 29 2008, 12:06 AM~9808929
> *i ahve a quoestion for all you guys that converted your 2 door to 2 door euro. how did you get the moldings to stay on the door/rocker panels? what do you do if you have no clips?
> *


u need the clips


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 27 2008, 07:18 PM~9797933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 28 2008, 09:06 PM~9808929
> *i ahve a quoestion for all you guys that converted your 2 door to 2 door euro. how did you get the moldings to stay on the door/rocker panels? what do you do if you have no clips?
> *


You will need the Clips and some Rivets to make them hold on.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Another '90'd out Caddy on the way


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 10:05 AM~9812483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There is some serious fiberglassing in that back seat :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=apSju_Z9hI4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=apSju_Z9hI4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 09:22 AM~9812172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics dont do this car justice. Hawaii rider now


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 11:40 PM~9828112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFULL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 31 2008, 12:17 AM~9827907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NYC baby............ Bean like the poparazzi....... Didnt even know you took that pic :cheesy: Looks like Chelly didnt know either


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 09:17 PM~9827907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lac looks sick!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 31 2008, 09:21 PM~9835612
> *that lac looks sick!!!
> *



it is


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 31 2008, 09:25 PM~9835639
> *it is
> *


pretty fly for a white guy..... lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 11:17 PM~9827907
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look at this fool cheezin it up :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 31 2008, 08:14 PM~9836060
> *look at this fool cheezin it up :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 31 2008, 12:16 AM~9827900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see this hoppin sometimes..is the frame wrapped?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 10:05 AM~9812483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 09:40 PM~9828112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

TTT FOR MY FAV TOPIC


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 31 2008, 12:34 AM~9828051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mean looking stance! :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can someone tell by this pic if this is a 44' inch?
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/553085326.html


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2008, 01:58 AM~9846905
> *can someone tell by this pic if this is a 44' inch?
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pts/553085326.html
> *


that is a 42 with the amber glass!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

fuck i wanted a 44 inch, you think is a good deal though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:02 AM~9846925
> *fuck i wanted a 44 inch, you think is a good deal though
> *


yep,amber is getting rare!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats amber?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:23 AM~9847034
> *whats amber?
> *


the color gold/yellow tint of the glass,i think the glass is made with the tint in the middle of the glass!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so you think is worth what he asking? what should i look for? what good or bad things


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2008, 02:29 AM~9847066
> *so you think is worth what he asking? what should i look for? what good or bad things
> *


just make sure the glass isnt scratched bad or bird shit stained?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anything else


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 2 2008, 12:38 AM~9847122
> *anything else
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 01:09 PM~9710540
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


IM DIGGIN THESE CADDY...SIMPLE & CLEAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUCKS CUZ MY AMBER GLASS MOONROOF WAS FACTORY ON MY 81 FLEETWOOD THAT WAS STOLEN CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY :tears:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

ANY HOMIES GOT ANY PICS OF PLAYERS BALL..& PLAYERS CLUB... :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 4 2008, 03:54 PM~9863417
> *ANY HOMIES GOT ANY PICS OF PLAYERS BALL..& PLAYERS CLUB... :biggrin:
> *


ONE MORE HOMIES...THE CREAM YELLOW COUPE THAT WAS N STREETLIFE CC.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 5 2008, 10:59 PM~9874484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 5 2008, 09:59 PM~9874484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats NICE!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 6 2008, 10:12 PM~9882362
> *Thats NICE!
> *


x542676358


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

quik question. how hard is it to take off the dash? heard it was hard, just wanna confirm. :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 7 2008, 07:23 AM~9885030
> *quik question. how hard is it to take off the dash? heard it was hard, just wanna confirm.  :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT HARD JUST POP THE DASH PAD OFF (4) SCREWS, AND TAKE ALL THE SCREWS OFF ALONG THE FIREWALL UNDER THE WINDSHIELD AND THE SCREWS UNDER THE DASH (BLUE ONES) AND ITS OFF


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

dont forget to drop the column and take the bolts out of each bracing brackets connected to the sidewall or the door jambs


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH+Feb 7 2008, 01:22 PM~9885982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks alot guys, doesnt sound that hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 26 2008, 01:58 AM~9787620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 30 2008, 10:16 PM~9827900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 16 2008, 01:02 PM~9710474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats 1 bad lac


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Dec 3 2007, 07:16 PM~9366172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 10 2008, 08:30 PM~9911906
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE....APPRECIATED IT...TRYN 2 FIND OUT WHAT COLOR OF YELLOW THIS IS EXACTLY..


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 11 2008, 10:17 AM~9915699
> *THANKS HOMIE....APPRECIATED IT...TRYN 2 FIND OUT WHAT COLOR OF YELLOW THIS IS EXACTLY..
> *


looks like canary......... try that with a lil white ice pearl ,white top & pads................... that would be sick!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 11 2008, 10:17 AM~9915699
> *THANKS HOMIE....APPRECIATED IT...TRYN 2 FIND OUT WHAT COLOR OF YELLOW THIS IS EXACTLY..
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

some recent pics of my 85 wood :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 11 2008, 11:11 PM~9921135
> *some recent pics of my 85 wood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damm great color combo..


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9921135
> *some recent pics of my 85 wood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks NUTTY FRESH bro


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9921135
> *some recent pics of my 85 wood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> :cheesy: damm great color combo..





> looks NUTTY FRESH bro
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 12:11 AM~9921135
> *some recent pics of my 85 wood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 12 2008, 09:44 AM~9923790
> * bad ass!
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

yea man that looks real nice  any pics of the setup?


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 12:16 PM~9923980
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


Looking good, the cadi has come a long way!


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 AM~9923790
> * bad ass!
> *



X2


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

POST THE SET UP CADIROLO


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 12 2008, 01:15 PM~9924322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 01:16 PM~9923980
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


your welcome homie, evened out nicely, and the widewhites definatly compliment the paint and rims, they bounce off each other! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 11 2008, 05:16 PM~9918601
> *looks like  canary......... try  that  with a lil white ice pearl ,white  top &  pads................... that  would  be sick!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 01:11 AM~9769745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed the front end. keeping it 80's with a 90'd touch :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 12 2008, 11:15 AM~9924322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will get some in a couple minutes


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 03:01 PM~9925026
> *I will get some in a couple minutes
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY SET UP. I IN THE MIDDLE OF CHANGING SOME THING AROUND SO ITS NOT FINISHED


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

heres my 82' not done yet, interior will be in soon, and then comes paint and put back together and new rims :biggrin: ...its a Double pump hopper


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 01:33 PM~9925276
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY SET UP. I IN THE MIDDLE OF CHANGING SOME THING AROUND SO ITS NOT FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...



thats Clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Feb 12 2008, 02:51 PM~9925845
> *thats Clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro it still needs some work


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 02:33 PM~9925276
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY SET UP. I IN THE MIDDLE OF CHANGING SOME THING AROUND SO ITS NOT FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like the way it came out keep up the good work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Feb 12 2008, 02:51 PM~9925845
> *thats Clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro it still needs some work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2008, 04:41 PM~9925336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF!!!!*
TALK ABOUT BEING CONFUSED!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2008, 03:13 PM~9926031
> *WTF!!!!
> TALK ABOUT BEING CONFUSED!
> *


X100


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 12 2008, 03:33 PM~9925276
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS OF MY SET UP. I IN THE MIDDLE OF CHANGING SOME THING AROUND SO ITS NOT FINISHED
> 
> 
> ...


very clean..i see u got a lac back plate :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 12 2008, 03:24 PM~9926135
> *very clean..i see u got a lac back plate  :cheesy:
> *


Ya I have another one for the other pump I just haven't got around to changing it yet


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

I've got a 78 coupe and wondering how you guys do a 90 conversion, is it just the headlights?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Feb 12 2008, 05:51 PM~9927444
> *I've got a 78 coupe and wondering how you guys do a 90 conversion, is it just the headlights?
> *


ITS ALOT HARDER TO 90'D OUT A 78 THAN AN 80'S 

OH AND FOR A COMPLETE CONVERSION ITS NOT JUST THE HEADLIGHTS. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2008, 04:13 PM~9926031
> *WTF!!!!
> TALK ABOUT BEING CONFUSED!
> *


*VERY CONFUSED !! *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2008, 03:41 PM~9925336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I rememberseeing that at Los Magnificos show. He said they 90 out everything down there. I even loaned him some tire shine cuz his vogues were ashey.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Feb 12 2008, 05:51 PM~9927444
> *I've got a 78 coupe and wondering how you guys do a 90 conversion, is it just the headlights?
> *


Its alot of work, but it can be done. :biggrin: Check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391595


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice ranfla homie..... looks really clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Feb 12 2008, 05:51 PM~9927444
> *I've got a 78 coupe and wondering how you guys do a 90 conversion, is it just the headlights?
> *


Its alot of work, but it can be done. :biggrin: Check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391595


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2008, 01:41 PM~9925336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics from the rear? looks like a 90'd out monte


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Feb 12 2008, 11:57 PM~9930973
> *anymore pics from the rear? looks like a 90'd out monte
> *


It is a Monte. Good craftmanship. Interesting idea.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2008, 02:41 PM~9925336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 12 2008, 10:52 PM~9930661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot homie :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

THUGWOOD


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

does anyone know where to buy new stainless bolts nuts and washers for the suspension? (a arms upper and lower & trailing arms)


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 13 2008, 10:00 AM~9932920
> *does anyone know where to buy new stainless bolts nuts and washers for the suspension? (a arms upper and lower & trailing arms)
> *


X2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 13 2008, 08:19 AM~9932191
> *THUGWOOD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU LIKE THAT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 13 2008, 01:45 PM~9933168
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  YOU LIKE THAT
> *




whats the color on your top?


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 13 2008, 05:36 AM~9931298
> *It is a Monte. Good craftmanship. Interesting idea.
> *


X2 some 13s n dat shit would look hard as fuck


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 13 2008, 10:17 AM~9933001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the brake light!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 13 2008, 05:08 PM~9936152
> *i like the brake light!
> *


told you i have one for you :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 13 2008, 05:16 PM~9936209
> *told you i have one for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 13 2008, 08:08 PM~9936152
> *i like the brake light!
> *


got one for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 13 2008, 08:16 PM~9936209
> *told you i have one for you  :biggrin:
> *


sorry didnt see your post, I have one for anyone else that likes the brake light :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 13 2008, 05:16 PM~9936209
> *told you i have one for you  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WANT TO SELL THE BRAKE LIGHT HOMIE?????


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 13 2008, 06:08 PM~9936152
> *i like the brake light!
> *


thanks


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 13 2008, 07:12 PM~9937236
> *YOU WANT TO SELL THE BRAKE LIGHT HOMIE?????
> *


hit up liv4lacs.

mines not mine anymore


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 13 2008, 07:27 PM~9937370
> *hit up liv4lacs.
> 
> mines not mine anymore
> *


  i will hit him up thanks


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 05:51 PM~9936484
> *got one for sale :biggrin:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 06:51 PM~9936484
> *got one for sale :biggrin:
> *


*ILL TAKE IT ALONG WITH MY PANELS !! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 14 2008, 08:29 AM~9939745
> *ILL TAKE IT ALONG WITH MY PANELS !!
> *


It looks like its sold jessie. Panels are in the works and I still have your one piece limo chromes set aside  If homie backs out on the brake light you'll be the 1st to know :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 07:39 AM~9940021
> *It looks like its sold jessie. Panels are in the works and I still have your one piece limo chromes set aside  If homie backs out on the brake light you'll be the 1st to know :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats the 3rd light of


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 14 2008, 12:25 PM~9941214
> *whats the 3rd light of
> *



corvette 84-90
i really like the way they look plus safety is key... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i was just plannin on putting the 3rd brake from my 90, but this one looks nicer


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

they hard to come by?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 14 2008, 12:32 PM~9941253
> *they hard to come by?
> *



no


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 10:29 AM~9941239
> *corvette 84-90
> i really like the way they look plus safety is key... :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE 1 ALREADY PAINTED FOR MY 2 DOOR , JUST HAVENT
DECIDED IF I WANTED TO PUT IT ON . I'LL POST A PIC LATER :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 12:38 PM~9941302
> *I HAVE 1 ALREADY PAINTED FOR MY 2 DOOR , JUST HAVENT
> DECIDED IF I WANTED TO PUT IT ON . I'LL POST A PIC LATER  :biggrin:
> *



put it on b/c i like them... :biggrin: :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 10:39 AM~9941312
> *put it on b/c i like them... :biggrin:  :0
> *


I'LL LEAVE IT ON THE FRONT SEAT SO YOU CAN DO IT 
WHEN THE CAR GETS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

lol

nice!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 10:42 AM~9941336
> *lol
> 
> nice!
> *


RIMS I BOUGHT ARE ON , IF IT STOPS RAINING 
I'LL PULL THE CAR OUT & TAKE SOME PIC'S FOR YOU .


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 10:29 AM~9941239
> *corvette 84-90
> i really like the way they look plus safety is key... :biggrin:
> *


*IVE SEEN THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT PLACED IN THE VINYL INSTEAD OF ON THE TRUNK LID ARE YOU ABLE TO USE THIS SAME BRAKE LIGHT ?? THNX !*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 14 2008, 03:28 PM~9942555
> *IVE SEEN THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT PLACED IN THE VINYL INSTEAD OF ON THE TRUNK LID ARE YOU ABLE TO USE THIS SAME BRAKE LIGHT ?? THNX !
> *


nope


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 14 2008, 12:40 PM~9942632
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I GOTTA FIND ME ONE OF THESE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 05:07 PM~9942801
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 01:32 PM~9942590
> *nope
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 14 2008, 01:40 PM~9942632
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9941488
> *
> *


*PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT 
& WENT FOR A QUICK RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I 
HAVE'NT DRIVEN IT OR WASHED IT IN A FEW WEEKS , SO BARE 
WITH ME DINO . ALSO IF YOU NOTICE I TOOK THE TINT OFF THE 
WINDOWS .
OH & HERES THE PIC'S OF THE 3'RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: 

AS YOU CAN SEE PAINT STILL LOOKS AS FRESH AS THE DAY
I BROUGHT IT HOME FROM THE PAINT SHOP :biggrin: *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Im using this light on my vert :biggrin: But i like the labaron light on fleetwoods!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 14 2008, 04:19 PM~9943664
> *Im using this light on my vert :biggrin:  But i like the labaron light on fleetwoods!
> 
> 
> *


WHAT VERT ? POST UP SOME PIC'S .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 10:54 AM~9941488
> *
> *


*PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT 
& WENT FOR A QUICK RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I 
HAVE'NT DRIVEN IT OR WASHED IT IN A FEW WEEKS , SO BARE 
WITH ME DINO . ALSO IF YOU NOTICE I TOOK THE TINT OFF THE 
WINDOWS .
OH & HERES THE PIC'S OF THE 3'RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: 

AS YOU CAN SEE PAINT STILL LOOKS AS FRESH AS THE DAY
I BROUGHT IT HOME FROM THE PAINT SHOP :biggrin: *



































*HAD TO BUMP THE PIC'S TO THE NEW PAGE* :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> WHAT VERT ? POST UP SOME PIC'S .


My project :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391595
[/quote]


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 14 2008, 04:31 PM~9943758
> *My project :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391595
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 03:37 PM~9943797
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 06:23 PM~9943697
> *PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
> OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT
> & WENT FOR A QUICK  RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I
> ...



damn that car is hot!! :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2008, 08:54 PM~9946133
> *damn that car is hot!! :0
> *


GLAD YOU LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 14 2008, 10:31 AM~9941248
> *i was just plannin on putting the 3rd brake from my 90, but this one looks nicer
> *


I was going to do that but if you are going to have a plaque the stock 90 will be in the way.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 14 2008, 10:25 PM~9946391
> *I was going to do that but if you are going to have a plaque the stock 90 will be in the way.
> *


ahhh tru...forgot about that :0


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

best thread on LiL :biggrin: I love goin back to page 1


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Feb 14 2008, 11:00 PM~9946670
> *best thread on LiL  :biggrin: I love goin back to page 1
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 04:23 PM~9943697
> *PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
> OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT
> & WENT FOR A QUICK  RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I
> ...



RIMS MADE BIG DIFF ON THE CAR ANG LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 04:23 PM~9943697
> *PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
> OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT
> & WENT FOR A QUICK  RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I
> ...



that shit is gansta homie


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9947101
> *RIMS MADE BIG DIFF ON THE CAR ANG LOOKS GOOD.
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 14 2008, 11:30 PM~9947184
> *that shit is gansta homie
> *


THANKS I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 11:52 PM~9947306
> *THANKS I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT  :biggrin:
> *


CAR WAS ALREADY CLEAN BUT I REALLY LIKE THEM NEW RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 14 2008, 11:53 PM~9947316
> *CAR WAS ALREADY CLEAN BUT I REALLY LIKE THEM NEW RIMS :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah the new rims are nice on thier!!!!!!!!!! triple black all around, always loved the look of that on this car. :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 15 2008, 07:16 AM~9948172
> *yeah the new rims are nice on thier!!!!!!!!!!  triple black all around, always loved the look of that on this car.    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 15 2008, 06:31 PM~9951814
> *sup fellas..jus picked this up ,body swapped frame swapped wit a 5.7 :biggrin: fyi the moonroof is outa the 90s donor car  :0 got alot more to do..but not a bad start  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a nice azz fleetwood homie.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 16 2008, 03:07 AM~9956061
> *Thats a nice azz fleetwood homie.
> *


thx homie..feels good to own one :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 15 2008, 05:31 PM~9951814
> *sup fellas..jus picked this up ,body swapped frame swapped wit a 5.7 :biggrin: fyi the moonroof is outa the 90s donor car  :0 got alot more to do..but not a bad start  :biggrin:
> *


 this jeremys old car right ? I gotta finish up the panels for it this week :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 16 2008, 11:14 AM~9957104
> *this jeremys old car right ?  I gotta finish up the panels for it this week :biggrin:
> *


ahh u fcker..u had them..haha..ill give u a call its joe :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

I've had some different responses to this question, but i was wondering if its possible to pause 3 wheel with only a two pump set up and 10 to 12 batteries on a 2 door fleetwood?...


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ also is it true that you have to remove the engine in order to fully reinforce the dog ears on the same kind of car or do you just have to simply jack the car up?...


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Feb 16 2008, 07:45 PM~9960017
> *I've had some different responses to this question, but i was wondering if its possible to pause 3 wheel with only a two pump set up and 10 to 12 batteries on a 2 door fleetwood?...
> *


^^ and does it matter if it has the heavy stock 368 in it   ??


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT for my 2dr 90d family!!!

I feel bad, I've been neglecting my 85 due to lack of time and money....but soooooon I'll get it on the road again


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 08:22 PM~1910877
> *omjn
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics of this lac?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

hey guys, how do i take off the trim on the front windshield? all the trims off the car ready for polishing except that trim.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 17 2008, 12:39 AM~9960781
> *hey guys, how do i take off the trim on the front windshield? all the trims off the car ready for polishing except that trim.
> *


theres a special tool to take it off u can get them at autobody stores


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

gotta ttt this mofo :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 12:00 AM~9960921
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2008, 11:45 PM~9960420
> *TTT for my 2dr 90d family!!!
> 
> I feel bad, I've been neglecting my 85 due to lack of time and money....but soooooon I'll get it on the road again
> *


nothing beats a 90d lac, nothing!   :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 17 2008, 01:47 AM~9960843
> *theres a special tool to take it off u can get them at autobody stores
> *


name? pic?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2008, 11:47 PM~9960432
> *Any more pics of this lac?
> *


NOPE CUZ ITS IN JAPAN


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 16 2008, 11:17 AM~9957117
> *ahh u fcker..u had them..haha..ill give u a call its joe  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 17 2008, 02:53 PM~9963630
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work, how backed up are you?, i mended mine but just want the body work done, i suck at body work!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 09:54 AM~9969781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hot!!! :worship:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

any more pics of the purple ones? nice pics fokker!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 18 2008, 11:30 AM~9969972
> *Thats hot!!!  :worship:
> *


my chic has never driven my car let alone hit the switch... I asked her if she wanted to and she said shes too scared :uh: :biggrin: 





Sup Barbwire Bill!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 09:54 AM~9969781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SEXY


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 10:02 AM~9969565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Caddy is Hot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 08:02 AM~9969565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 18 2008, 11:28 AM~9970667
> *:0 SEXY
> *


Even with the heels :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Feb 19 2008, 05:49 PM~9980589
> *Even with the heels :biggrin:
> *


YOU AINT LYING :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]
THIS ONE PURPLE FANTASY WAS THE NAME OF THIS ONE I THINK IF I'M WRONG SOMEONE LET ME KNOW, TO ME WAS ALWAYS THE BADDEST ONE, HAD THEM BACK WINDOWS THAT ROLL DOWN, AND THE SETUP WITH ALL THEM BATTERYS WAS CLEAN


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

[/quote]
yup always thought this was one of baddest fleets too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Feb 19 2008, 06:49 PM~9980589
> *Even with the heels :biggrin:
> *


id hit it :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:21 PM~9982397
> *id hit it :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 10:21 PM~9982397
> *id hit it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 x3 :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:21 PM~9982397
> *id hit it :biggrin:
> *



*X4* & *x5* :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2008, 01:06 PM~9986461
> *X4  &  x5  :biggrin:
> *


I get to hit 1st then you guys can ride the train :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 11:09 AM~9986474
> *I get to hit 1st then you guys can ride the train :cheesy:
> *


****** wit small ones usually tend to wana hit it first........... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:49 PM~9986772
> ******* wit small ones usually tend to wana hit it first........... :uh:
> *


Tha latinas love my polish sausage  nawf side chilito hatin :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 11:53 AM~9986793
> *Tha latinas love my polish sausage  nawf side chilito hatin :uh:
> *


ummmmmmmm huuuuuuuu...........i rather keep my mouf shut on dat one.......

NAWF SIDE BIGSWANGER HATIN :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 02:09 PM~9986904
> *ummmmmmmm huuuuuuuu...........i rather keep my mouf shut on dat one.......
> 
> NAWF SIDE BIGSWANGER HATIN :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


good cuz nobody wants to here about your lil chorizo :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 12:54 PM~9987158
> *good cuz nobody wants to here about your lil chorizo :uh:
> *


......DID IT TAKE U THAT LONG TO CALL SOMEBODY AND GET THE CORRECT SPELLIN OF CHORIZO ******??????? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 03:23 PM~9987336
> *......DID IT TAKE U THAT LONG TO CALL SOMEBODY AND GET THE CORRECT SPELLIN OF CHORIZO ******??????? :uh:
> *


 :uh: my chic is mexican and so were the last 4 :uh: dont need to call anybody :uh: :uh: PUTO!

















:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 01:33 PM~9987396
> *:uh: my chic is mexican and so were the last 4 :uh: dont need to call anybody :uh:  :uh: PUTO!
> :biggrin:
> *


ITS MESCAN....NOT MEXICAN...... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 04:31 PM~9987878
> *ITS MESCAN....NOT MEXICAN...... :biggrin:
> *


otay chingo pling! :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:nono: second page an all the chorizo talk :uh:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 PM~9991452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 20 2008, 09:52 PM~9991452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that third brake light.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

who has more pics of this car??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

double post


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 20 2008, 07:52 PM~9991452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any closeup pics on the third brake light? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Feb 21 2008, 05:48 PM~9997779
> *any closeup pics on the third brake light? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 04:51 PM~9997804
> *x2
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 21 2008, 05:58 PM~9997870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same light?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 05:13 PM~9998020
> *same light?
> *


YES IT IS .


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 21 2008, 06:21 PM~9998086
> *YES IT IS .
> *


oh ok.dam its nice on the back of that caddy.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 10:54 AM~9969781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she bangin tha bitch in heels..... i know ****** dat caint even do it in chanclas


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 21 2008, 06:27 PM~9998136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:    nice


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 05:29 PM~9998147
> *:biggrin:       nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 06:12 PM~9943606
> *PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
> OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT
> & WENT FOR A QUICK  RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I
> ...


third light looks ok but to bulky for me.......i like the ones off of the 96 97 suburbans tahos and astro vans it skinny and all leds......is that one led


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2008, 07:24 PM~9998116
> *damn she bangin tha bitch in heels..... i know ****** dat caint even do it in chanclas
> *


lol


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 04:30 PM~6435524
> *Jose's caddy president of Delegation Central Valley:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

My lac is almost ready for the kandy....Just finished out lining the patterns with pin stripes....I just have to fix a couple things and then i will be spraying the kandy.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 17 2008, 11:53 AM~9963630
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 22 2008, 12:32 AM~10002765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You like the homies old ride huh? :biggrin: 

it's bad ass  but, it's in Japan now.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 22 2008, 12:33 AM~10002769
> *You like the homies old ride huh? :biggrin:
> 
> it's bad ass   but, it's in Japan now.
> *


Hope my car makes it to japan.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 1 2008, 01:13 AM~9838851
> *
> *


uhhmm it still has the 80 head lite bezel,marker lites...must of swapped bumper and fenders only


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I never noticed :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10004474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one of my fav caddys.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 01:14 PM~10004477
> *that is one of my fav caddys.
> *


the owner is a cool dude too....


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

80's headlite bezel marker lites


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Feb 22 2008, 02:22 PM~10004517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more piks? setup? interior?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES MY 3RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: COMMING OUT SOON


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10005789
> *HERES MY 3RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


from what?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> HERES MY 3RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2008, 04:18 PM~10005972
> *from what?
> *


IDK MY HOMEBOY DID IT :dunno: :dunno: BUT I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > HERES MY 3RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: COMMING OUT SOON
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 22 2008, 01:32 AM~10002765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10005789
> *HERES MY 3RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 22 2008, 04:45 PM~10005789
> *HERES MY 3RD BRAKE LIGHT :biggrin: COMMING OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


i like that idea for the third light dont caddy sts or cts have those type of lights?


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

lowdeville did this third brake light from a 95 sts


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ITS ALMOST TIME TO SHINE  82 FLEETRWOOD COMMING BLACK ON BLACK


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 22 2008, 12:35 PM~10004952
> *any more piks? setup? interior?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2008, 05:24 PM~9998116
> *damn she bangin tha bitch in heels..... i know ****** dat caint even do it in chanclas
> *


Thats some funny shit.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MINE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10009422
> *MINE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE UPDATES SHE CAME OUT WETTTTT HOMIES


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 23 2008, 03:18 PM~10012856
> *MORE UPDATES SHE CAME OUT WETTTTT HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE ! *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NICE LAC HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10009422
> *MINE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any coupes or fleets for sale in the bay area???

pm a brother


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10009422
> *MINE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 08:09 PM~10020120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10020753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Lil Chris and skim doin the damn thang


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10020804
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Lil Chris and skim doin the damn thang
> *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 10:27 PM~10020789
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 24 2008, 11:13 PM~10021894
> *cool pic :thumbsup:
> *


see Dino, your old ride went to a good home and still hitting the streets :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE IM TRYING DOG HEY CHRIS SKIM UR CARS LOOK LIKE TWINS ALMSOT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 23 2008, 04:59 PM~10013054
> *LOOKS NICE !
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 24 2008, 12:31 AM~10015823
> *NICE LAC HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10022601
> *THANK YOU HOMIE
> *


looks good edwin


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 25 2008, 01:09 AM~10022851
> *looks good edwin
> *


THANKS MAVERICK :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 25 2008, 12:25 AM~10022560
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE IM TRYING DOG HEY CHRIS SKIM UR CARS LOOK LIKE TWINS ALMSOT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10020753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 10:02 AM~9969565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOOOOOOOOOO...SON! :werd:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*1 OF MY FAVS. ! *


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

*HAD TO BUMP THE PIC'S TO THE NEW PAGE* :biggrin:
[/quote]

how much you asking for this again man?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> *HAD TO BUMP THE PIC'S TO THE NEW PAGE* :biggrin:


how much you asking for this again man?
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

my Lac interior should be done this week, and trim painted and top done, once she's put together I'll post pics :biggrin: La Mosca will be doin its thing :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 27 2008, 01:07 AM~10040293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE ME A REASONABLE OFFER !!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ok so goin back to installin the 90s seatbelts..is there a certain way to do it..or is it up in the air to customize how u like..?..iam tryin to figure these out for mine..any help is appreciated..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 12:01 PM~10042344
> *ok so goin back to installin the 90s seatbelts..is there a certain way to do it..or is it up in the air to customize how u like..?..iam tryin to figure these out for mine..any help is appreciated..
> *


IT'S ALREADY BEEN DISCUSSED IN THIS TOPIC IN DETAIL .
GO BACK IN THE TOPIC & YOU'LL FIND IT .


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 01:33 PM~10042552
> *IT'S ALREADY BEEN DISCUSSED IN THIS TOPIC IN DETAIL .
> GO BACK IN THE TOPIC & YOU'LL FIND IT .
> *


i seen that..but i was wondering if someone had a step by step photgraphed..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 12:53 PM~10042694
> *i seen that..but i was wondering if someone had a step by step photgraphed..
> *


YOUR NOT SERIOUS ARE YOU ????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 01:56 PM~10042710
> *YOUR NOT SERIOUS ARE YOU ????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why the fck not, ?..not like its a secret


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 01:45 PM~10043008
> *why the fck not, ?..not like its a secret
> *


NO 1 SAID IT WAS A SECRET !!!!!!!
I FIND IT FUNNY CAUSE YOU ARE ACTUALLY ASKING FOR 
A STEP BY STEP PICTURE TUTORIAL . 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IT IS EXPLAINED IN DETAIL , THAT SHOULD B ALL ANY 1 NEEDS ,
UNLESS THERE THAT DENSE !!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

what page would it be found on?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 02:54 PM~10043070
> *NO 1 SAID IT WAS A SECRET !!!!!!!
> I FIND IT FUNNY CAUSE YOU ARE ACTUALLY ASKING FOR
> A STEP BY STEP PICTURE TUTORIAL .
> ...


 :uh: i figured it out..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 02:26 PM~10043290
> *:uh: i figured it out..
> *


WHAT DID YOU FIGURE OUT ????


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 04:49 PM~10043918
> *WHAT DID YOU FIGURE OUT ????
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 04:49 PM~10043918
> *WHAT DID YOU FIGURE OUT ????
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 04:46 PM~10044297
> *:scrutinize:
> *


WELL ???? WHERE DID YOU HAVE A PROBLEM ??????


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 06:39 PM~10044690
> *WELL ???? WHERE DID YOU HAVE A PROBLEM ??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no problem jus seems like a pain in the ass to put 90s seatbelts..jus to look good..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 06:57 PM~10045273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no problem jus seems like a pain in the ass to put 90s seatbelts..jus to look good..
> *


*IT'S NOT ONLY ABOUT LOOKING GOOD , IT'S ABOUT
DO'ING A COMPLETE 90'D CONVERSION & DOING IT 
RIGHT !!!!*


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 09:22 PM~10046056
> *IT'S NOT ONLY ABOUT LOOKING GOOD , IT'S ABOUT
> DO'ING A COMPLETE 90'D CONVERSION & DOING IT
> RIGHT !!!!
> *


ya i ll agree wit u there..


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 10:55 PM~10046389
> *ya i ll agree wit u there..
> *


so u puting the belts on yours joe ?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 27 2008, 10:05 PM~10046462
> *so u puting the belts on yours joe ?
> *


ya i guess so ..if i want it to be fully 90d out..but ill probably jus slap some 80s in there to pass inspection for insurance..then ill start on the 90s seatbelt conversion..


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 14 2008, 07:12 PM~9943606
> *PIC'S AS YOU REQUESTED !!!!!
> OK IT STOPPED RAINING FOR A MINUTE SO I PULLED THE CAR OUT
> & WENT FOR A QUICK  RIDE . THE CAR IS A LITTLE DIRTY SINCE I
> ...



dam man that fleet is lookin good.....


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 11:22 PM~10046056
> *IT'S NOT ONLY ABOUT LOOKING GOOD , IT'S ABOUT
> DO'ING A COMPLETE 90'D CONVERSION & DOING IT
> RIGHT !!!!
> *



you got that rite man


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 27 2008, 09:10 PM~10046519
> *dam man that fleet is lookin good.....
> *


THANKS ALOT BRO .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10046530
> *you got that rite man
> *


DAMN STRAIGHT , & I KNOW YOU & YOUR BRO
KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 11:07 PM~10046486
> *ya i guess so ..if i want it to be fully 90d out..but ill probably jus slap some 80s in there to pass inspection for insurance..then ill start on the 90s seatbelt conversion..
> *


i already got the belts off the 90 made sure i kept them to do a full 90s swap


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 27 2008, 10:18 PM~10046590
> *i already got the belts off the 90 made sure i kept them to do a full 90s swap
> *


ya i gotta get me some new ones ..an dye em white


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 28 2008, 12:15 AM~10046572
> *DAMN STRAIGHT , & I KNOW YOU & YOUR BRO
> KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT  :biggrin:
> *



you know this.............


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 27 2008, 11:54 AM~10042308
> *MAKE ME A REASONABLE OFFER !!!!
> *


how much were you asking though, or have you not put a price tag on it?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10047476
> *how much were you asking though, or have you not put a price tag on it?
> *


AINT REALLY TRYING TO SELL IT , BUT EVERYTHING IS 4 SALE
FOR THE RIGHT PRICE .


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

picture of a 90 door panel for those who want a quik reference :cheesy: 











o yea TTT


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10046664
> *ya i gotta get me some new ones ..an dye em white
> *


If you dye the blets they get all crispy  Just buy new ones


----------



## 85eurolac (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 05:04 PM~10054048
> *If you dye the blets they get all crispy  Just buy new ones
> *


Where do you get new oem style seat belts for the caddy coupes? I need em in gray...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85eurolac_@Feb 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10054181
> *Where do you get new oem style seat belts for the caddy coupes? I need em in gray...
> *


some dealers still have them.... You can sew them up or use clean used ones (from the back seat of a 91 b/c they are almost always clean) :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 09:26 PM~10054308
> *some dealers still have them.... You can sew them up or use clean used ones (from the back seat of a 91 b/c they are almost always clean) :biggrin:
> *


u got a connection to a dealer that might have em?


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

FOR SALE
$2500
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395035























































and for the hard-core LAYITLOW fans....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 07:57 PM~10045273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no problem jus seems like a pain in the ass to put 90s seatbelts..jus to look good..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: 'ORALE'  _ 214 RIDERZ _CADI IS LOOKN GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 03:51 AM~10056624
> *:uh:
> *


hahahah ..ya i know..still learning


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY CADDY BLACK BEAUTY WILL BE OUT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 09:18 PM~9230750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10061278
> *MY CADDY BLACK BOOTY WILL BE OUT TOO :biggrin:
> 
> *




:uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 29 2008, 11:44 PM~10062710
> *:uh:
> *


YOUR CRACEEEEEE LOL, WHATS UP DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 1 2008, 10:57 AM~10064669
> *YOUR CRACEEEEEE LOL, WHATS UP DOGGIE :biggrin:
> *




been busy as shit !!!!!!!!!!!! u what u bustin out now? talked to lilricc yesterday  :0


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 27 2008, 09:57 PM~10045273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no problem jus seems like a pain in the ass to put 90s seatbelts..jus to look good..
> *



are you fuckin for real???? that car is only missin the belts to be a complete 90d car why not put in some work on the car and do it.... shit if you aint up to the task you sould take it to a shop to get it done........ anyone know a good shop that could do that up here in CANADA ??????? get off lay it low and put in some work....had to be said.....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10066087
> *are you fuckin for real???? that car is only missin the belts to be a complete 90d car why not put in some work on the car and do it.... shit if you aint up to the task you sould take it to a shop to get it done........ anyone know a good shop that could do that up here in CANADA ??????? get off lay it low and put in some work....had to be said.....
> *



I KNOW YOU & YOUR SHOP CAN DO IT FOR HIM , & IF YOU NEED ANY 
INFO ON THE PROCESS YOU CAN CALL ME , YOU DO HAVE MY # :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 07:18 PM~10066110
> *I KNOW YOU & YOUR SHOP CAN DO IT FOR HIM , & IF YOU NEED ANY
> INFO ON THE PROCESS YOU CAN CALL ME , YOU DO HAVE MY #  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha thanx ANG ... you know i got ur # and it will be used for something...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2008, 04:21 PM~10066125
> *hahahahaha thanx ANG ... you know i got ur # and it will be used for something...
> *


 :biggrin: YOUR GOING TO BLOW PEOPLE AWAY WITH THAT 
TOP SECRET SOMETHING YOUR BUILDING UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2008, 05:12 PM~10066087
> *are you fuckin for real???? that car is only missin the belts to be a complete 90d car why not put in some work on the car and do it.... shit if you aint up to the task you sould take it to a shop to get it done........ anyone know a good shop that could do that up here in CANADA ??????? get off lay it low and put in some work....had to be said.....
> *


 :cheesy: damm foo thats what ive been tryin to figure out since i got the car....iam gonna try an do them MYSELF..its jus gona take some time.cause i havent done fabrication be4 ..but iam willin to try..fail an try again until i get it right..u know me better then that..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 1 2008, 09:35 PM~10066983
> *:cheesy: damm foo thats what ive been tryin to figure out since i got the car....iam gonna try an do them  MYSELF..its jus gona take some time.cause i havent done fabrication be4 ..but iam willin to try..fail an try again until i get it right..u know  me better then that..
> *


if i was to do that conversion i would get some 90 doors and door panels, the plastic peice needs to be extended fiberglassed and recover i believe as for the belt support, i think the stock 90 doors have a stronger bracing made in them just for those belts!!  

i have a 44 moon in my lac so i really do need them also, my old belts had to be removed from the ceiling due to the tray from the moonroof being to wide..


in the long run i really dont need seat belts, i could give a fuck less unless i had a family member with me, i ride alone!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

can anyone tell me the correct distance from the trim edge to the jamb


and from the bottom of the trim to the body line measuring exactly vertical and horizontal with these black arrows in the pic?


i want to make sure my fleetwindow conversion was done correctly before i paint the car and do the top!

thanks !


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 29 2008, 09:20 PM~10061278
> *MY CADDY BLACK BEAUTY WILL BE OUT TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can a honky get a measurment from ya bro on them rivets while your trim is off?? :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 08:39 PM~10067013
> *if i was to do that conversion i would get some 90 doors and door panels, the plastic peice needs to be extended fiberglassed and recover i believe as for the belt support, i think the stock 90 doors have a stronger bracing made in them just for those belts!!
> 
> i have a 44 moon in my lac so i really do need them also,  my old belts had to be removed from the ceiling due to the tray from the moonroof being to wide..
> ...


ya fiberglassin is way i am thinkin right now.but i belive some metal work is also involved..what i gotta do is get a 90s door an get a 80s door an look at the inner skins an compare an go from there


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 07:22 PM~10066134
> *:biggrin:  YOUR GOING TO BLOW PEOPLE AWAY WITH THAT
> TOP SECRET SOMETHING YOUR BUILDING UP THERE  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahaha i know man.... just have to get everything in order then look out...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10067368
> *hahahahahaha i know man.... just have to get everything in order then look out...
> *


I WAS GOING TO PUT THIS IN MINE , BUT I'M GOING A DIFFERENT ROUTE . :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2008, 09:23 PM~10067368
> *hahahahahaha i know man.... just have to get everything in order then look out...
> *


i can jus imagine.. :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10067387
> *I WAS GOING TO PUT THIS IN MINE , BUT I'M GOING A DIFFERENT ROUTE . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammm thats sick..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10067358
> *ya fiberglassin is way i am thinkin right now.but i belive some metal work is also involved..what i gotta do is  get a 90s door an get a 80s door an look at the inner skins an compare an go from there
> *


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

79 CADDY. RESEDA CALIFORNIA


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 1 2008, 08:27 PM~10067395
> *dammm thats sick..
> *


IT'S 4 SALE :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395239


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Mar 1 2008, 08:29 PM~10067402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TOPIC IS FOR EURO 2 DOORS , YOU KNOW 90'D OUT CADI'S .


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

XCUSE ME!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

whahahahahahahaa


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Mar 1 2008, 08:35 PM~10067455
> *XCUSE ME!!!!
> *


I'M NOT BEING A DICK BRO , JUST LETTING YOU KNOW .
THERE IS A 79 CADI TOPIC WITH ALL 79 , JUST LOOK FOR IT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cant wait to show my pics up in here! I got to do a little more work first. 

well, I gotta DO some work first. lol.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10067515
> *cant wait to show my pics up in here!  I got to do a little more work first.
> 
> well, I gotta DO some work first. lol.
> *


WELL WE ALL LOVE CADDYS SO HURRY UP AND POST THEM WHEN YOU GET THEM :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 09:32 PM~10067430
> *THIS TOPIC IS FOR EURO 2 DOORS , YOU KNOW 90'D OUT CADI'S .
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 1 2008, 01:55 PM~10065194
> *been busy as shit !!!!!!!!!!!! u what u bustin  out now? talked to lilricc yesterday   :0
> *


thats right homie, lil riccs a cool homie dogg ill be seeing him next weekend


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

FOR SALE OR TRADE? :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10067515
> *cant wait to show my pics up in here!  I got to do a little more work first.
> 
> well, I gotta DO some work first. lol.
> *


shit darren u better do my old ride up right :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10067830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats bad :0 , how much?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 2 2008, 12:37 AM~10067852
> *shit darren u better do my old ride up right  :biggrin:
> *


aww come on man. you have seen my bike right? well, you know I dont play!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10067830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ????
WHAT ENGINE ????
HOW ABOUT MORE PIC'S INSIDE & OUT , ENGINE , TRUNK , INTERIOR .


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 1 2008, 10:46 PM~10067916
> *aww come on man.  you have seen my bike right?  well, you know I dont play!
> *


  cant wait..


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10067830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ????
WHAT ENGINE ????
HOW ABOUT MORE PIC'S INSIDE & OUT , ENGINE , TRUNK , INTERIOR .


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

5.7 1981


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^how much you asking?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is it a 90s frame swap?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10068237
> *is it a 90s frame swap?
> *



NO WE DID THE MOTOR NOT FRAME AND IM ASKING 10GS OR SEE WHAT SOMEONE MIGHT WANT TO TRADE.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10068248
> *NO WE DID THE MOTOR NOT FRAME AND IM ASKING 10GS OR SEE WHAT SOMEONE MIGHT WANT TO TRADE.
> *


DID YOU DO THE ABS OR THE REAR END ????


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 2 2008, 12:13 AM~10068248
> *NO WE DID THE MOTOR NOT FRAME AND IM ASKING 10GS OR SEE WHAT SOMEONE MIGHT WANT TO TRADE.
> *


thats what i did, same thing besides abs, and who wants abs if your ridin 3's! :cheesy: I just got the drivetrain from a 5.7 92 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10068273
> *thats what i did, same thing besides abs, and who wants abs if your ridin 3's! :cheesy: I just got the drivetrain from a 5.7 92 :biggrin:
> *


HHHMMM !!!!!
*WELL I DID A COMPLETE FRAME SWAP , SO I COULD SAY
THAT I DID A FULL CONVERSION & NOT A HALF ASS 1 !!!!*


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10068269
> *DID YOU DO THE ABS OR THE REAR END ????
> *



JUST SWITCHED OUT DRIVELINE HAS OG REAR END AND I ALSO PUT A 92 EXHAUST ON IT.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:21 AM~10068308
> *HHHMMM !!!!!
> WELL I DID A COMPLETE FRAME SWAP , SO I COULD SAY
> THAT I DID A FULL CONVERSION & NOT A HALF ASS 1 !!!!
> *


lol half ass? :biggrin: swapping a drivetrain isnt easy! lol


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10068316
> *JUST SWITCHED OUT DRIVELINE HAS OG REAR END AND I ALSO PUT A 92 EXHAUST ON IT.
> *


WOW .... YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE
REAR END ???? A FRIEND OF MINE WHO JUST DID 5.7
ENGINE & TRANNY SWAP IN HIS 2 DOOR , WAS TOLD 
YOU NEEDED TO US THE 5.7 REAR END OR YOU WOULD 
HAVE PROBLEMS ....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10068331
> *lol half ass?  :biggrin:  swapping a drivetrain isnt easy! lol
> *



*NEITHER IS DOING IT RIGHT & SWAPPING THE WHOLE FRAME 
& EVERYTHING ELSE !!!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:26 AM~10068341
> *WOW .... YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE
> REAR END ???? A FRIEND OF MINE WHO JUST DID 5.7
> ENGINE & TRANNY SWAP IN HIS 2 DOOR , WAS TOLD
> ...


thats what i heard to, somethin bout the gears arent set for overdrive trannies!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10068341
> *WOW .... YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE
> REAR END ???? A FRIEND OF MINE WHO JUST DID 5.7
> ENGINE & TRANNY SWAP IN HIS 2 DOOR , WAS TOLD
> ...



NO PROBLEMS.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:27 PM~10068350
> *thats what i heard to, somethin bout the gears arent set for overdrive trannies!
> *


EXACTLY WHAT THEY TOLD HIM WHEN I WAS THERE . 
THEY SAID IT WILL RUIN IT IF HE USED THE O.G REAR END .
SO HE SWAPPED THAT TO :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:27 AM~10068348
> *NEITHER IS DOING IT RIGHT & SWAPPING THE WHOLE FRAME
> & EVERYTHING ELSE !!!!!
> *


the only reason i didnt do the 90 frame was cause i could find a frame soon enough, and i wanted my frame fully wrapped and molded so the 84 frame went to pitbull hydros and it got done, i think i can live with my half assed 90/84 conversion frame  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 10:30 PM~10068370
> *EXACTLY WHAT THEY TOLD HIM WHEN I WAS THERE .
> THEY SAID IT WILL RUIN IT IF HE USED THE O.G REAR END .
> SO HE SWAPPED THAT TO  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOING TO LOOK IN TO IT MORE THE MECHANIC THAT DID MY MOTOR SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD BUT THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:31 PM~10068373
> *the only reason i didnt do the 90 frame was cause i could find a frame soon enough, and i wanted my frame fully wrapped and molded so the 84 frame went to pitbull hydros and it got done, i think i can live with my half assed wrapped and molded 84 frame   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HAHAHA I BET YOU CAN . :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:30 AM~10068370
> *EXACTLY WHAT THEY TOLD HIM WHEN I WAS THERE .
> THEY SAID IT WILL RUIN IT IF HE USED THE O.G REAR END .
> SO HE SWAPPED THAT TO  :biggrin:
> *


i had the 92 rear shortened as well, 1/4 on the drivers and 1/2 inch on the pass side I hate rubbage, i hear only some rub and some dont?!  

a couple people i know did 350 turbos with 81 rear ends, and they had to move the motor back prettty far, if they didnt they would have to modify the stock tranny crossmeber because it would have to be moved up 3 inches or so and it would hit the floorboards


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:32 PM~10068380
> *IM GOING TO LOOK IN TO IT MORE THE MECHANIC THAT DID MY MOTOR SAID IT WAS ALL GOOD BUT THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


YA THEY TOLD HIM IT WOULD WORK FOR A FEW MONTHS DEPENDING 
HOW MUCH HE DROVE THE CAR , BUT THAT IT WOULD SLOWLY KILL 
THE TRANNY & FUCK UP THE ENGINE CAUSE THE GEAR RATIO WAS 
STRAINING THE ENGINE ALONG WITH THE TRANNY . 

DON'T QUOTE ME WORD FOR WORD , BUT THAT IS CLOSE TO 
WHAT THEY SAID WITH OUT ALL THE TECHNICAL STUFF THEY 
WERE TELLING HIM .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:33 AM~10068394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HAHAHA I BET YOU CAN .  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha i meant conversion frame :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 10:36 PM~10068418
> *YA THEY TOLD HIM IT WOULD WORK FOR A FEW MONTHS DEPENDING
> HOW MUCH HE DROVE THE CAR , BUT THAT IT WOULD SLOWLY KILL
> THE TRANNY &  FUCK UP THE ENGINE CAUSE THE GEAR RATIO WAS
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10068426
> *:thumbsup:
> *


DON'T QUOTE ME WORD FOR WORD , BUT THAT IS CLOSE TO 
WHAT THEY SAID WITH OUT ALL THE TECHNICAL STUFF THEY 
WERE TELLING HIM . THE GUY WHO INSTALLED THE ENGINE 
& TRANNY & EVERYTHING WORKS @ A SPEED SHOP OUT HERE 
SO I'M SURE HE KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10068426
> *:thumbsup:
> *


DON'T QUOTE ME WORD FOR WORD , BUT THAT IS CLOSE TO 
WHAT THEY SAID WITH OUT ALL THE TECHNICAL STUFF THEY 
WERE TELLING HIM . THE GUY WHO INSTALLED THE ENGINE 
& TRANNY & EVERYTHING WORKS @ A SPEED SHOP OUT HERE 
SO I'M SURE HE KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:40 AM~10068444
> *DON'T QUOTE ME WORD FOR WORD , BUT THAT IS CLOSE TO
> WHAT THEY SAID WITH OUT ALL THE TECHNICAL STUFF THEY
> WERE TELLING HIM . THE GUY WHO INSTALLED THE ENGINE
> ...


it makes since really, it would rpm too high with a 700 or 200 tranny and a 80-84 a rear end correct?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10068273
> *thats what i did, same thing besides abs, and who wants abs if your ridin 3's! :cheesy: I just got the drivetrain from a 5.7 92 :biggrin:
> *


what happens with abs and 3 wheelin?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 2 2008, 12:43 AM~10068463
> *what happens with abs and 3 wheelin?
> *


when you go to hit the brake in 3 wheel motion the abs kicks on and its a bitch to get stopped, kinda strains a bit, just dangerous if your planning on a kodak moment while cruisin in traffic!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10068460
> *it makes since really, it would rpm too high with a 700 or 200 tranny and a 80-84 a rear end correct?
> *


YUP IT DOES . I TEND TO LISTEN TO THE GUY WHO DID THE INSTALL 
FOR MY HOMIE . HE KNOWS HIS SHIT & HE WORKS @ A PLACE THAT 
MAKES CUSTOM ENGINES THAT RANGE FROM 10G'S , 20G'S , & EVEN 
MORE .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:46 AM~10068478
> *YUP IT DOES .  I TEND TO LISTEN TO THE GUY WHO DID THE INSTALL
> FOR MY HOMIE . HE KNOWS HIS SHIT & HE WORKS @ A PLACE THAT
> MAKES CUSTOM ENGINES THAT RANGE FROM 10G'S , 20G'S , & EVEN
> ...


im so glad i got the undies from a 92, saved alot of wondering!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:47 PM~10068484
> *im so glad i got the undies from a 92, saved alot of wondering!
> *


 :biggrin: HAVING THE 92 REAR END SAVED YOU SOME MONEY 
IN REPAIRS DOWN THE LINE TO ....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:50 AM~10068506
> *:biggrin: HAVING THE 92 REAR END SAVED YOU SOME MONEY
> IN REPAIRS DOWN THE LINE TO ....
> *


yeah, ulysess 2 made me think, so i followed his advice and decided to do the 90-92 drivetrain


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

paper chaser
man them wheels set your ride off bro, i would keep it! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 10:54 PM~10068535
> *paper chaser
> man them wheels set your ride off bro, i would keep it! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M ONLY SELLING IT IF SOME 1 COMES @ ME WITH A REAL CASH OFFER .
NOMORE FAKE CASHIERS CHECKS :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 11:54 PM~10068535
> *paper chaser
> man them wheels set your ride off bro, i would keep it! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i've seen some wheels like that before.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:58 AM~10068549
> *I'M ONLY SELLING IT IF SOME 1 COMES @ ME WITH A REAL CASH OFFER .
> NOMORE FAKE CASHIERS CHECKS  :biggrin:
> *


  :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 1 2008, 10:58 PM~10068552
> *yeah i've seen some wheels like that before.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 11:00 PM~10068561
> *  :0
> *


HAHAHAHA YUP I GOT A FEW OF THEM WHEN I 
PUT THE CAR ON EBAY :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 11:54 PM~10068535
> *paper chaser
> man them wheels set your ride off bro, i would keep it! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 2 2008, 12:58 AM~10068552
> *yeah i've seen some wheels like that before.. :biggrin:
> *


sup mav


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:01 AM~10068578
> *HAHAHAHA YUP I GOT A FEW OF THEM WHEN I
> PUT THE CAR ON EBAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 01:01 AM~10068578
> *HAHAHAHA YUP I GOT A FEW OF THEM WHEN I
> PUT THE CAR ON EBAY  :biggrin:
> *


its just a sign tellin you to keep it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 2 2008, 12:00 AM~10068566
> *:0
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2008, 12:02 AM~10068582
> *sup mav
> *


What up Billy


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GOT A HOMEI LOOKING FOR SOME ROCKERS IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

whats up maverick :biggrin: you belong in the lincoln topic


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 11:03 PM~10068587
> *its just a sign tellin you to keep it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 1 2008, 11:06 PM~10068606
> *GOT A HOMEI LOOKING FOR SOME ROCKERS IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY :biggrin:
> *



ebay...homie I saw 2 sets on their the other day, not sure if they are still up..but check it out


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2008, 01:24 AM~10068331
> *lol half ass?  :biggrin:  swapping a drivetrain isnt easy! lol
> *



we did that with the white one that *** in the woods bought off my brother...it is alot of work and like PAPER CHASER said why do things half ass its like fuckin with half a dick .......


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 2 2008, 09:49 AM~10069678
> *we did that with the white one that *** in the woods bought off my brother...it is alot of work and like PAPER CHASER said why do things half ass its like fuckin with half a dick .......
> *


an u too did a amizing job on the car..only reason i bought it was cause i know u an jer put out top quality work..


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10069967
> *an u too did a amizing job on the car..only reason i bought it was cause i know u an jer put out top quality work..
> *



it was a shit load of work for all the wireing and alot time jerm did a great job on that


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 2 2008, 11:06 AM~10069981
> *it was a shit load of work for all the wireing and alot time jerm did a great job on that
> *


 :thumbsup: fck ya


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2008, 12:06 AM~10068608
> *whats up maverick :biggrin: you belong in the lincoln topic
> *


Yes sir..but always caddies in my heart.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10070457
> *Yes sir..but always caddies in my heart.
> *


  thats right


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10070457
> *Yes sir..but always caddies in my heart.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2008, 03:12 PM~10066087
> *are you fuckin for real???? that car is only missin the belts to be a complete 90d car why not put in some work on the car and do it.... shit if you aint up to the task you sould take it to a shop to get it done........ anyone know a good shop that could do that up here in CANADA ??????? get off lay it low and put in some work....had to be said.....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

wat all is involved in puttin a 1980-84 coupe deville body on a 1990-92 frame/drivetrain etc. ????


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Mar 2 2008, 04:22 PM~10070740
> *wat all is involved in puttin a 1980-84 coupe deville body on a 1990-92 frame/drivetrain etc. ????
> *



ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

X2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 2 2008, 10:49 AM~10069678
> *we did that with the white one that *** in the woods bought off my brother...it is alot of work and like PAPER CHASER said why do things half ass its like fuckin with half a dick .......
> *


i hear ya its best to do a 90 frame but doesnt bother much, it is more work doing what im doing since i have to run all the wires to make the 90 shit work, but i still dont consider it half ass because they are both the same frame besides abs and engine mount locations, my frame is fully wrapped and molded most 90 frames ive seen arent wrapped only partials or stress points so i guess i could consider that half assing as well lol , using a 90 frame vs an 84 frame isnt a big deal, they are both the same besides abs and engine mounts, just more work to do on the 84 frame because the mounts arent for a 5.7 engine, the crossmember isnt sitting in the location for a 700 tranny and the wiring has to be ran to work on the 90 shit


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 1 2008, 09:54 PM~10067132
> *can anyone tell me the correct distance from the trim edge to the jamb
> and from the bottom of the trim to the body line measuring exactly vertical and horizontal with these black arrows in the pic?
> i want to make sure my fleetwindow conversion was done correctly before i paint the car and do the top!
> ...


If you still need this give me a call tomorrow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2008, 05:08 PM~10071129
> *If you still need this give me a call tomorrow
> *


you tha man, hold on i have a number for ya, i didnt forget! :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:05 PM~10068179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10068341
> *WOW .... YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE
> REAR END ???? A FRIEND OF MINE WHO JUST DID 5.7
> ENGINE & TRANNY SWAP IN HIS 2 DOOR , WAS TOLD
> ...


I have a 83 coupe and it has a 350 and 200r4 with the stock rearend, no probs been couple years, but I think it had a overdrive trans originally


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

JUST PUT MY GAS TANK ON :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 2 2008, 07:45 PM~10071892
> *JUST PUT MY GAS TANK ON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life+Mar 1 2008, 10:05 PM~10068179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE ! *


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2008, 04:50 PM~10071929
> *nice! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 2 2008, 05:45 PM~10071892
> *JUST PUT MY GAS TANK ON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit took days huh homir


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 2 2008, 12:27 AM~10068350
> *thats what i heard to, somethin bout the gears arent set for overdrive trannies!
> *


81 has the same tranny and rear as a 90-92 5.7  81 is a 6.0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 12:02 PM~10076902
> *81 has the same tranny and rear as a 90-92 5.7   81 is a 6.0
> *


i swear i luv this topic..learn shit everyday


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 12:02 PM~10076902
> *81 has the same tranny and rear as a 90-92 5.7   81 is a 6.0
> *


the v6 model....cus I thought they came with th400 and no overdrive?


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Mar 3 2008, 12:24 PM~10077032
> *the v6 model....cus I thought they came with th400 and no overdrive?
> *


my bad....I guess your saying the 5.7 should just drop in, the 81 :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 01:02 PM~10076902
> *81 has the same tranny and rear as a 90-92 5.7   81 is a 6.0
> *



Nope. 81 gets the TH400 and the 8.5" ring gear "P" axle. 90-92 gets the 700R4 and the GM corporate 8.5" ring gear axle.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 3 2008, 11:33 AM~10077075
> *Nope.  81 gets the TH400 and the 8.5" ring gear "P" axle.  90-92 gets the 700R4 and the GM corporate 8.5" ring gear axle.
> *



BUT IS THE 81 COUPE THE SAME AS A 81 FLEETWOOD?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 3 2008, 01:33 PM~10077075
> *Nope.  81 gets the TH400 and the 8.5" ring gear "P" axle.  90-92 gets the 700R4 and the GM corporate 8.5" ring gear axle.
> *


I had a 81 coupe deville and a 81 fleetwood coupe both had 700 trannys no overdrive.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 01:39 PM~10077107
> *I had a 81 coupe deville and a 81 fleetwood coupe both had 700 trannys no overdrive.......
> *


 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 12:39 PM~10077107
> *I had a 81 coupe deville and a 81 fleetwood coupe both had 700 trannys no overdrive.......
> *


is that the same for all 81s or jus certain models?..


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 3 2008, 12:43 PM~10077135
> *:0
> *


shit billy iam wit u on this one :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 01:39 PM~10077107
> *I had a 81 coupe deville and a 81 fleetwood coupe both had 700 trannys no overdrive.......
> *


now that I think about it they had 200r4 trannys...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10077137
> *is that the same for all 81s or jus certain models?..
> *


I dunno man that was almost 15 years ago.... I cant remember what I did yesterday


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 01:44 PM~10077145
> *now that I think about it they had 200r4 trannys...
> *


thats what i was thinking, i know my one of my 81s came with a 200r4

and a 84 came with a 200metric?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10077155
> *I dunno man that was almost 15 years ago.... I cant remember what I did yesterday
> *


 :biggrin: me too sometimes


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

man why is caddys one of them cars that you just cant remember what had what?

so many drivetrain combinations i guess!


----------



## I R Roger Clemens (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 08:43 PM~1910917
> *ul;ij
> *


 :0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## I R Roger Clemens (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 6 2004, 12:42 AM~2005827
> *I remember that car sitting in a garage abandoned hahaha good job on it
> *


sweet


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 3 2008, 12:49 PM~10077187
> *man why is caddys one of them cars that you just cant remember what had what?
> 
> so many drivetrain combinations i guess!
> *


x2..any one know the vin code break down..jus curious what my old 83 coupe had in it.. :cheesy:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

LAS VEGAS GOT SOME LACS TOO!!


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

thats a dope steering wheel, where did you get it?


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

LAS VEGAS GOT SOME LACS TOO!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

FROM THA BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 3 2008, 11:29 PM~10082434
> *FROM THA BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

BRAND NEW JUST OUT FOR THE PHX SHOW...ONE OF MY BROTHERS , CLAY


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10083233
> *BRAND NEW JUST OUT FOR THE PHX SHOW...ONE OF MY BROTHERS , CLAY
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 3 2008, 11:08 PM~10082228
> *LAS VEGAS GOT SOME LACS TOO!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 2 2008, 01:24 PM~10070752
> *ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



could u be more specific...like i kno da firewalls is different, but is it a must change or can u get by wit out changin em?? i just wanna kno big thangs like havin to swap firewalls....cuz i obviously kno its alot wat wit changin wireharness's and all...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

firewall just has a different hole for the harness i beleive, not that much of a big deal, not worth enough for me to be swapping metal!


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2008, 07:49 AM~10084360
> *firewall just has a different hole for the harness i beleive, not that much of a big deal, not worth enough for me to be swapping metal!
> *


if dats all it is den hell naw!! ...u got ne more info??


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 3 2008, 11:49 AM~10077187
> *man why is caddys one of them cars that you just cant remember what had what?
> 
> so many drivetrain combinations i guess!
> *



i think gm was experimenting new fuel efficient drivetrains because of the fuel shortage in the early 80's (like the 4-6-8 motor and the 100hp 4.1 :uh . They probably chose the cadillacs instead of putting them in a regal, cutlass, or caprice because 50,000 recalls would be cheaper than 350,000 recalls and it would help the dealer sell more of the gas guzzling luxury cars.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

JUST A LITTLE TASTE!!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn thats a nice red fleet


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

THANX BRO!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 5 2008, 10:28 PM~10101438
> *damn thats a nice red fleet
> *


X2 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

question. how do the light bezels come off? do i have to take off the header?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 6 2008, 09:36 AM~10102766
> *question. how do the light bezels come off? do i have to take off the header?
> *


one 7mm screw behind the corner light and five 11mm nuts on the back side of the header panel


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 09:58 AM~10102909
> *one 7mm screw behind the corner light and five 11mm nuts on the back side of the header panel
> *


oh and dont forget the four 7mm along the bottom :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 10:58 AM~10102909
> *one 7mm screw behind the corner light and five 11mm nuts on the back side of the header panel
> *


header panel has to come off right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Mar 6 2008, 10:41 AM~10103133
> *header panel has to come off right?
> *


nope :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

this is why liv4lac is known as the cadillac KING.!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 5 2008, 10:18 PM~10101336
> *JUST A LITTLE TASTE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Grill :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2008, 03:24 PM~10104928
> *this is why liv4lac is known as the cadillac KING.!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 5 2008, 10:20 PM~10101350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2008, 02:24 PM~10104928
> *this is why liv4lac is known as the cadillac KING.!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 6 2008, 01:50 PM~10105141
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TO ALL MY CADILLAC OWNERS WITH WOOD GRAIN/NARDI WHEELS ON THERE CAR I GOT A QUESTION, I JUST GOT A WOOD WHEEL TO PUT ON MY 90 LAC IT CAME WITH UNIVERSAL ADAPTER, CAN YOU USE THE METAL ADAPTER THAT ON THE STOCK CADI WHEEL THAT WELDED ON THE BACK OF IT?????? TAKE IT OFF AND PUT IT ON THE UNIVERSAL ADAPTER?? HAVING PROBLEMS PUTTING IT ON? CUZ THE SHOP SAID ITS MISSING A PIECE TO MY KIT, BUT I BOUGHT IT OFF A MEMBER ON HERE, SO WOULD THAT PIECE WORK??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 6 2008, 04:00 PM~10105754
> *TO ALL MY CADILLAC OWNERS WITH WOOD GRAIN/NARDI WHEELS ON THERE CAR I GOT A QUESTION, I JUST GOT A WOOD WHEEL TO PUT ON MY 90 LAC IT CAME WITH UNIVERSAL ADAPTER, CAN YOU USE THE METAL ADAPTER THAT ON THE STOCK CADI WHEEL THAT WELDED ON THE BACK OF IT?????? TAKE IT OFF AND PUT IT ON THE UNIVERSAL ADAPTER?? HAVING PROBLEMS PUTTING IT ON? CUZ THE SHOP SAID ITS MISSING A PIECE TO MY KIT, BUT I BOUGHT IT OFF A MEMBER ON HERE, SO WOULD THAT PIECE WORK??
> *


*do it the right way .....you'll be glad u did* :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2008, 09:23 PM~10108260
> *do it the right way .....you'll be glad u did :yes:
> *


so i can get that adapter piece from grant and i should be cool huh


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 7 2008, 06:01 PM~10116056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i love this topic


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2008, 01:28 AM~10118368
> *i love this topic
> *


yes, nothing better than a 90'd lac :cheesy:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 AM~10126141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



two classics!!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 8 2008, 03:30 PM~10122438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 9 2008, 10:25 AM~10126146
> *two classics!!
> *



yup yup


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 8 2008, 01:38 PM~10121210
> *yes, nothing better than a 90'd lac :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

gotta get some new pics lotta repost seems


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Just put these new repo 520's on my ride and with chinas dont even come close to rubbin, I know my ride is dirty didnt clean it just put the tires on :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAVE A 2 SETS OF CADDY CHIPS, I DONT KNOW WHICH ONES TO GO WITH, ALL CHOME ARE WITH THE BLACK BACKGROUND?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 03:14 PM~10127433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice wth with the 520's


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10128216
> *that looks nice wth with the 520's
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 02:21 PM~10127459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


arfe these the cookers? will you sell a set of them caddy chips :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 04:14 PM~10127433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good, where can i pic some up at? and how much


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 04:14 PM~10127433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those these?
https://store.coker.com/cart.php?keep_https=yes


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 04:11 PM~10127428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad as felipe! :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10128903
> *Are those these?
> https://store.coker.com/cart.php?keep_https=yes
> *


YES BIG DADDY
:yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10128856
> *looks real good, where can i pic some up at? and how much
> *


ON LINE THRU COKER TIRE, BIG DADDY JUST POSTED THE LINK


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I KNOW ITS NOTHING SPECIAL BUT I JUST WANTED PEOPLE TO KNOW ABOUT THE RUBBING CAUSE I KNOW MORE PEOPLE RIDE 13S


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10128967
> *I KNOW ITS NOTHING SPECIAL BUT I JUST WANTED PEOPLE TO KNOW ABOUT THE RUBBING CAUSE I KNOW MORE PEOPLE RIDE 13S
> *


Do you think if you dropped it more it still wouldnt rub, im talking frame on the ground? i shortened my rear end just to avoid that problem?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 06:54 PM~10128991
> *Do you think if you dropped it more it still wouldnt rub, im talking frame on the ground? i shortened my rear end just to avoid that problem?
> *


CAN DROP IT ALOT MORE NO RUBBING CAUSE THE TIRES ARE SO SKINNY,REMEMBER THOSE WHEEL WELL PICTURES I TOOK FOR YOU THERE IS SO MUCH ROOM ON BOTH SIDES NO RUBBING EVER, I WILL SEND YOU SOME PICTURES WITH IT DROPPED


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WANT TO SEE PICS TO HOMIE, I GOT TO HAVE MY CADDY ASS ON THE GROUND


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 4 2008, 12:27 AM~10082404
> *LAS VEGAS GOT SOME LACS TOO!!
> 
> 
> ...


i know your hands are burnin up on those sunny days


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 03:14 PM~10127433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice bro.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

looking good homie,gotta luv them 520's


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 9 2008, 01:14 PM~10127433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

heres some pics of " THE FLY" at the upholstery shop gettin some new guts and top..


















shits lookin hella clean...I cant wait till she's finished heres some shit thats not close to being done, cant post the shit that is you all know how it goes....just a lil preview

















heres one of the MANY shop pets..this lil ***** smells like SHIT..his name is Mike BWAHAHHA !!! this ***** got 4 GOATS, 4 HORSES, 8 DOGS, 10 CATS, 3 PIGS, ROOSTERS AND CHICKENS, all over the fuckin place..NO hes not in the country, LOL this is in his back yard..hes a good dude just fuckin weird with the mini zoo and shit

















and for shits and giggles, heres a menu I brought back from one of my many trips to Amsterdam...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THE CAR BIG DADDY, I BET THATS A TRIP TO SEE ALL THEM ANIMALS, MY BOY IS IN LOVE WITH THAT PIG :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2008, 05:25 PM~10135394
> *I LIKE THE CAR BIG DADDY, I BET THATS A TRIP TO SEE ALL THEM ANIMALS, MY BOY IS IN LOVE WITH THAT PIG :thumbsup:
> *


Cant find a box homie..... Your kit is ready tho :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 10 2008, 03:25 PM~10135394
> *I LIKE THE CAR BIG DADDY, I BET THATS A TRIP TO SEE ALL THEM ANIMALS, MY BOY IS IN LOVE WITH THAT PIG :thumbsup:
> *



yea man, every single animal has a name..its a trip...buddy cool as shit though and his work is excellent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres my newest little project its an 83. its had several different owners but they have all managed to keep the car real clean. it has new headliner and carpet, i just fixed the ac (gotta have ac in a lac) and liv4lacs is gonna hook it up wit ha bumper kit. and next thing to go is the seats, need some leather maybe a moonroof and some chrome under..this is my first cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 09:48 AM~10141657
> *heres my newest little project its an 83. its had several different owners but they have all managed to keep the car real clean.  it has new headliner and carpet, i just fixed the ac (gotta have ac in a lac) and liv4lacs is gonna hook it up wit ha bumper kit.  and next thing to go is the seats, need some leather maybe a moonroof and some chrome under..this is my first cadillac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: fleetwood is a good start .. :cheesy:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 08:48 AM~10141657
> *.this is my first cadillac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




nice ride bro, that shit is clean homie...great start for your first Lac...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

did they do a frame swap on that car? what engine is in it? this is one of the cleanest fleets ive seen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 11 2008, 09:16 AM~10141813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


na no frame swap it has the 4100. it runs real good and now the ac is alaska. i want to put a 4 pack in the rear deck and do other small things. i dont know much about lac's ive always had impalas or a couple g bodies but i like cadillacs now :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 09:24 AM~10141853
> *na no frame swap it has the 4100.  it runs real good and now the ac is alaska. i want to put a 4 pack in the rear deck and do other small things. i dont know much about lac's ive always had impalas or a couple g bodies but i like cadillacs now  :biggrin:
> *


nice fleet
you got any set up pics??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 11 2008, 11:07 AM~10142464
> *nice fleet
> you got any set up pics??
> *


not right now it had a basic black on black setup nothing fancy at all, but its getting redone as we speak, 2 pitbulls and 3 square dumps


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 12:09 PM~10142471
> *not right now it had a basic black on black setup nothing fancy at all, but its getting redone as we speak, 2 pitbulls and 3 square dumps
> *


 :0 :0 !!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 07:40 PM~10136440
> *Cant find a box homie..... Your kit is ready tho :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

you mail those wood samples fooooo.? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY NEW PICS OUT THERE ?*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 08:24 AM~10141853
> *na no frame swap it has the 4100.  it runs real good and now the ac is alaska. i want to put a 4 pack in the rear deck and do other small things. i dont know much about lac's ive always had impalas or a couple g bodies but i like cadillacs now  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 07:48 AM~10141657
> *heres my newest little project its an 83. its had several different owners but they have all managed to keep the car real clean.  it has new headliner and carpet, i just fixed the ac (gotta have ac in a lac) and liv4lacs is gonna hook it up wit ha bumper kit.  and next thing to go is the seats, need some leather maybe a moonroof and some chrome under..this is my first cadillac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 07:48 AM~10141657
> *heres my newest little project its an 83. its had several different owners but they have all managed to keep the car real clean.  it has new headliner and carpet, i just fixed the ac (gotta have ac in a lac) and liv4lacs is gonna hook it up wit ha bumper kit.  and next thing to go is the seats, need some leather maybe a moonroof and some chrome under..this is my first cadillac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been fond of burugndy/red interior but that is clean! Nice :yes:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*OK SOME 1 ASKED ME TO POST THE GRILL I HAD PUT ON THIS WEEK END .*
*THANKS TO T-JONES FOR LETTING ME BUY THE 1 HE HAD *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*OK I BEEN GETTING ALOT OF PM'S FOR PIC'S OF MY 90'S
FRONT DOOR SEATBELTS . SO HERE ARE THE PIC'S . IF YOU WANT ANY 
OTHER PIC'S LET ME KNOW .*


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 03:17 PM~10144517
> *:0
> *


truthfully i dont like the 90's seatbelts i dont wear a seatbelt much and there just so visible if not wearing. was wondering how people like the 80s belts? any better?

my seatbelt is always like a foot infront of me because i recline alot. just wondering what other people think/thought


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IM DONE , HANGING IT UP & RETIRED 
FROM BUILDING ANYMORE CARS .

IS THIS FOR REALS?????? PAPER CHASER :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10144576
> *truthfully i dont like the 90's seatbelts i dont wear a seatbelt much and there just so visible if not wearing. was wondering how people like the 80s belts? any better?
> 
> my seatbelt is always like a foot infront of me because i recline alot. just wondering what other people think/thought
> *


I dont think its "wearing a seatbelt" as much as it is "THE INTERIOR IS 90'd OUT"


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 09:24 AM~10141853
> *na no frame swap it has the 4100.  it runs real good and now the ac is alaska. i want to put a 4 pack in the rear deck and do other small things. i dont know much about lac's ive always had impalas or a couple g bodies but i like cadillacs now  :biggrin:
> *


4 pack :uh:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*OK & NOW THE LAST PART , 3 OR 4 OF YOU ASKED ABOUT THE SET OF 
90'S CONVERTED ARMREST , THAT IS THE SAME LENGTH AS THE OG 80'S
ARMREST . I HAD THESE MADE & HAD PROBLEMS WITH THE SEATBELT
FUNCTIONING RIGHT , CAUSE OF THE ANGLE THE BELT WAS IN WITH
THE SHORTER ARMREST . THAT IS THE REASON I HAD THE OTHER SET
OF ARMREST MADE & EXTENDED . I USED THEM WITH NO PROBLEMS AT ALL .*

*I BELEAVE COAST 1 IS USEING A SET LIKE THESE , THAT ARE
THE SAME LENGHT AS THE O.G 80'S ARMREST .*

*OH YA THESE ARE FOR SALE !!!!!*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 11 2008, 04:26 PM~10144577
> *IM DONE , HANGING IT UP & RETIRED
> FROM BUILDING ANYMORE CARS .
> 
> ...



HHHMMM !!!!!!
I HEAR YOU BEEN ASKING AROUND ABOUT ME & WHAT 
I HAVE & WHAT IS BEING BUILT FOR ME ???????


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 05:37 PM~10144648
> *HHHMMM !!!!!!
> I HEAR YOU BEEN ASKING AROUND ABOUT ME & WHAT
> I HAVE & WHAT IS BEING BUILT FOR ME ???????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I RAN INTO TOPO SUNDAY :biggrin: AND ASKED ABOUT YOUR BIGBODY  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10144657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I RAN INTO TOPO SUNDAY :biggrin: AND ASKED ABOUT YOUR BIGBODY   CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
I DON'T HAVE A BIG BODY , I DON'T HAVE ANY CARS .
I'M A MODEL BUILDER , SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR 
TALKING ABOUT . :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10144672
> *:0
> I DON'T HAVE A BIG BODY , I DON'T HAVE ANY CARS .
> I'M A MODEL BUILDER , SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR
> ...



lol

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 05:40 PM~10144672
> *:0
> I DON'T HAVE A BIG BODY , I DON'T HAVE ANY CARS .
> I'M A MODEL BUILDER , SO I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOUR
> ...


DID I SAY BIG BODY I MEANT YOUR MODEL CARS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino+Mar 11 2008, 04:41 PM~10144678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Mar 11 2008, 06:22 PM~10144551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 10:48 AM~10141657
> *heres my newest little project its an 83. its had several different owners but they have all managed to keep the car real clean.  it has new headliner and carpet, i just fixed the ac (gotta have ac in a lac) and liv4lacs is gonna hook it up wit ha bumper kit.  and next thing to go is the seats, need some leather maybe a moonroof and some chrome under..this is my first cadillac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 11 2008, 04:42 PM~10144688
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I GUESS YOU LIKE THE GRILL I BOUGHT FOR YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 05:42 PM~10144687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  AHUUUUH


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 04:22 PM~10144556
> *OK I BEEN GETTING ALOT OF PM'S FOR PIC'S OF MY  90'S
> FRONT DOOR SEATBELTS . SO HERE ARE THE PIC'S . IF YOU WANT ANY
> OTHER PIC'S LET ME KNOW .
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 11 2008, 05:22 PM~10144551
> *OK SOME 1 ASKED ME TO POST THE GRILL I HAD PUT ON THIS WEEK END .
> THANKS TO T-JONES FOR LETTING ME BUY THE 1 HE HAD
> 
> ...


your lac is still fuccin bad ass big dogg!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 11 2008, 06:01 PM~10145287
> *your lac is still fuccin bad ass big dogg!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> heres my newest little project its an 83. its had several different owners but they have all managed to keep the car real clean. it has new headliner and carpet, i just fixed the ac (gotta have ac in a lac) and liv4lacs is gonna hook it up wit ha bumper kit. and next thing to go is the seats, need some leather maybe a moonroof and some chrome under..this is my first cadillac :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 05:40 PM~10136440
> *Cant find a box homie..... Your kit is ready tho :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, WHENEVER YOU CAN, I'M GOOD NOT IN A HURRY :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 11 2008, 04:32 PM~10144603
> *4 pack :uh:
> *


yea u know, something u forgot :uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

aye guys...I got some lac parts for sale, got 2 coupes, and 2 91's let me know if you want anything, I'll try to get pics...I also have the Rear chrome trim that goes around the back window for coupes that have no vinyl top on it, all straight with no dings or bends...get at me if you guys might need something I'll see what I can do....


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

here you guys go..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397729

post what you need and I will let you know if I got it


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt
i finaly got a coupe !!!!!!!!!
i gonna post pics 2 morow


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 12 2008, 11:48 PM~10157284
> *ttt
> i finaly got a coupe !!!!!!!!!
> i gonna post pics 2 morow
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2008, 02:48 AM~10157284
> *ttt
> i finaly got a coupe !!!!!!!!!
> i gonna post pics 2 morow
> *


nicee what year? :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 13 2008, 09:59 AM~10159100
> *nicee what year? :cheesy:
> *


83


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2008, 01:51 PM~10159696
> *83
> *



i have some 90 parts for you...cheap...if it its not 90'd already..lmk.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 13 2008, 02:51 PM~10159696
> *83
> *


 :biggrin: i usta have one..


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

once again


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 13 2008, 05:22 PM~10160897
> *once again
> 
> 
> ...


cleannnnnnnn


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> i have some 90 parts for you...cheap...if it its not 90'd already..lmk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> > i have some 90 parts for you...cheap...if it its not 90'd already..lmk.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 13 2008, 05:15 PM~10161921
> *get at me dog
> *


PM sent :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10157284
> *ttt
> i finaly got a coupe !!!!!!!!!
> i gonna post pics 2 morow
> *


Where the pics at :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY BABY LEFT, BUT GOT ME A NEW TOY


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2008, 04:33 PM~10169042
> *MY BABY LEFT, BUT GOT ME A NEW TOY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tell us what it is  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 13 2008, 02:22 PM~10160897
> *once again
> 
> 
> ...


i've always loved that car.. it was in the first lowrider issue i got :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2008, 03:33 PM~10169042
> *MY BABY LEFT, BUT GOT ME A NEW TOY
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 15 2008, 08:39 PM~10177175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school pic


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 14 2008, 05:33 PM~10169042
> *MY BABY LEFT, BUT GOT ME A NEW TOY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sold already?


----------



## 1990CaddyBrougham (May 15, 2006)

Top......


Anyone put a whole 90 dash in (not just the cluster) and not swapping the frame? Keeping the 368 or 4100 under the hood?

Mine...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 17 2008, 03:36 PM~10189407
> *ttt
> *


you still wanting one?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10177459
> *:0 sold already?
> *


YES SIR GOT ME THIS :biggrin: 
PICS OF MY RIDE IN THE GARAGE :biggrin: 
































ENGINE NEEDS A LIL CLEAN UP :biggrin: 








INTERIOR AHUUUH


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Mar 17 2008, 04:43 PM~10189473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! you guys did a 3way trade??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 17 2008, 04:30 PM~10189833
> *
> 
> nice! you guys did a 3way trade??
> *


 YES SIR IT WORKED OUT GOOD TOO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2008, 06:35 PM~10200216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*BUMP CAUSE YOU GUY'S ARE STILL PM'ING ME FOR PIC'S ....*





> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Mar 11 2008, 04:22 PM~10144551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

i have a question were do you guys get the clips for the chrome that goes around the door and i do have the part number for the clips for the brougham chrome (the one that starts on the hood and wraps around) if anybody wants it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 17 2008, 04:30 PM~10189833
> *somedays yes and somedays no.
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 19 2008, 01:40 PM~10207125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2008, 08:35 PM~10200216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: caddy an ass always works


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2008, 05:35 PM~10200216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 20 2008, 09:39 PM~10218936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2008, 04:23 AM~10228007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2008, 04:23 AM~10228007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Mar 22 2008, 08:45 AM~10228662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 22 2008, 04:07 PM~10230158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the nicest ones out!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2008, 06:23 AM~10228007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I have 2 sets of the hard to find hardtop trim for those non vinyl caddy lovers , let me know
60.00 shipped on each set!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10226467


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2008, 06:23 AM~10228007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! i really like the color!


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

where can I find that animated picture from that Outkast video, where big boi is doin rollin hops in a 2dr caddy?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Mar 22 2008, 07:17 PM~10231445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx alot!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 23 2008, 01:29 PM~10235621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



    
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10206954
> *i have a question were do you guys get the clips for the chrome that goes around the door and i do have the part number for the clips for the brougham chrome (the one that starts on the hood and wraps around) if anybody wants it
> *


never mind i found my answer


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 05:35 PM~10244957
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! I LIKE THE 4PACK .*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 05:37 PM~10245009
> *:uh:
> *


WHATS WRONG BIG DADDY YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY YOU GOT A NICE ASS CADDY WITH A REAL DAYTON BOOTY :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 24 2008, 06:04 PM~10245607
> *LOOKS NICE !! I LIKE THE 4PACK .
> *


yea homeboy hooked it up, cut it out, covered it and installed it with the amp for 100 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10252754
> *yea homeboy hooked it up, cut it out, covered it and installed it with the amp for 100 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN !! $100 *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2008, 06:09 PM~10245649
> *WHATS WRONG BIG DADDY YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY YOU GOT A NICE ASS CADDY WITH A REAL DAYTON BOOTY :biggrin:
> *


all 5 pre stamp :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2008, 06:02 PM~10254388
> *all 5 pre stamp  :biggrin:
> *


*WHO WRAPPED YOUR BUMPER KIT ? *


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

ANYBODY GOT LINKS TO WEB PAGE FOR WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEELS. I SAW ONE ON HERE I THINK IT WAS CALLED A NARDI IT LOOKED LIKE THE BANJO TYPE BUT 3 SPOKE SOLID, DID A SEARCH ON IT BUT NOTHING. LOOKING TO BUY ONE BUT I WANT THE RIGHT ONE IM LOOKING POST PICS IF ANYBODY KNOW WITCH ONE IM TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Mar 27 2008, 09:42 AM~10266859
> *ANYBODY GOT LINKS TO WEB PAGE FOR WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEELS. I SAW ONE ON HERE I THINK IT WAS CALLED A NARDI IT LOOKED LIKE THE BANJO TYPE BUT 3 SPOKE SOLID, DID A SEARCH ON IT BUT NOTHING. LOOKING TO BUY ONE BUT I WANT THE RIGHT ONE IM LOOKING POST PICS IF ANYBODY KNOW WITCH ONE IM TALKING ABOUT.
> *


i don't know that nardi makes one but this is a grant

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2004, 11:11 PM~2167870
> *:cheesy:
> *


LOOKS LIKE THIS


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 27 2008, 08:50 AM~10266900
> *i don't know that nardi makes one but this is a grant
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 27 2008, 07:52 AM~10266917
> *
> *


*DINO YOU FIND INFO ON THE NARDI STEERING WHEEL ?*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 27 2008, 08:24 PM~10271594
> *DINO YOU FIND INFO ON THE NARDI STEERING WHEEL ?
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 26 2008, 07:55 PM~10264001
> *WHO WRAPPED YOUR BUMPER KIT ?
> *


brian


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10271697
> *brian
> *


*BRIAN DOES GOOD WORK !! *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10271697
> *brian
> *


HE'S DOING MYTRUNK KIT ALSO CANT WAIT TO GET IT BACK AND PUT IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10274386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats one clean caddy


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Mar 27 2008, 07:42 AM~10266859
> *ANYBODY GOT LINKS TO WEB PAGE FOR WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEELS. I SAW ONE ON HERE I THINK IT WAS CALLED A NARDI IT LOOKED LIKE THE BANJO TYPE BUT 3 SPOKE SOLID, DID A SEARCH ON IT BUT NOTHING. LOOKING TO BUY ONE BUT I WANT THE RIGHT ONE IM LOOKING POST PICS IF ANYBODY KNOW WITCH ONE IM TALKING ABOUT.
> *



Go to ebay motors and search nardi you can find em new and used all day long. :biggrin: just picked this one up for my 82. U can find gold, chrome or unpolished spokes to. Good luck.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Anybody have more, larger/bigger pics of this lac?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 28 2008, 02:27 PM~10278408
> *Go to ebay motors and search nardi you can find em new and used all day long. :biggrin:  just picked this one up for my 82.  U can find gold, chrome or unpolished spokes to.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS !! IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE FOR 94 BIGBODY AND MY 85 2DR. *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: I think brand new w/gold spokes is running 250 plus around 60-70 for an adapter. I picked mine with black spokes up for 90


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10274386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: damn nice.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NOT A 90D BUT IS FOR SALE 82 FLEETWOOD 83K MILES CANDY COBALT BLUE PEARL LIFTED 42" SUNROOF BOOTY KIT CLEAN CAR 5,000 OR TRADES


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone know the price on a brand new E&G conti kit? lmk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn that a steel or steal :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 29 2008, 03:06 PM~10284810
> *anyone know the price on a brand new E&G conti kit? lmk
> *


*CHECK WITH BOWTIECONNECTION (562)-924-4610*


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10284869
> *CHECK WITH BOWTIECONNECTION (562)-924-4610
> *


 thanks big I


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 29 2008, 02:05 PM~10284805
> *NOT A 90D BUT IS FOR SALE 82 FLEETWOOD 83K MILES CANDY COBALT BLUE PEARL LIFTED 42" SUNROOF BOOTY KIT CLEAN CAR 5,000 OR TRADES
> 
> 
> ...



any pics of the set up..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10274386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice, definately one of my favorites!! :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2008, 02:43 AM~10274386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 27 2008, 07:57 AM~10266949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Mar 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10278408
> *Go to ebay motors and search nardi you can find em new and used all day long. :biggrin:  just picked this one up for my 82.  U can find gold, chrome or unpolished spokes to.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE THATS THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Apr 1 2008, 07:40 AM~10305698
> *THANKS HOMIE THATS THE ONE I WAS TALKING ABOUT
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10206954
> *i have a question were do you guys get the clips for the chrome that goes around the door and i do have the part number for the clips for the brougham chrome (the one that starts on the hood and wraps around) if anybody wants it
> *



can you get me those part # bro thanks been looking everywhere and cant them


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 1 2008, 05:40 PM~10311010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is hot!  looking good "I"


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Apr 1 2008, 09:54 PM~10313208
> *damn that shit is hot!   looking good "I"
> *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i32.tinypic.com/2bxh5s.jpg[/img]] 
http://i31.tinypic.com/35m1j44.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 2 2008, 09:38 PM~10322509
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/2bxh5s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i31.tinypic.com/35m1j44.jpg[/img]]
> *



Is this still for sale? My homie was abouts to buy it


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 1 2008, 05:40 PM~10311010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much are the upper extended?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 2 2008, 10:38 PM~10322509
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/2bxh5s.jpg[/img]]
> http://i31.tinypic.com/35m1j44.jpg[/img]]
> *


*LOOKS NICE !!*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 3 2008, 03:12 PM~10327378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thug wood


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 AM~10323284
> *Is this still for sale? My homie was abouts to buy it
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

nice caddy gtimeseastlos


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

3rd page :0 :angry: we gotta ttt this bitch


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10274386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love the color of this car!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WERE CAN I GET NEW WEATHER STRIPPING SEALS FOR MY DOORS ?? *


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 4 2008, 05:46 PM~10337530
> *WERE CAN I GET NEW WEATHER STRIPPING SEALS FOR MY DOORS ??
> *


thats what i want to know....


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Apr 30 2004, 06:35 PM~1910897
> *jiy
> *


this mdf is tight ,my all time fav .....


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Apr 4 2008, 08:46 PM~10337530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 4 2008, 05:46 PM~10337530
> *WERE CAN I GET NEW WEATHER STRIPPING SEALS FOR MY DOORS ??
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 5 2008, 01:52 PM~10342149
> *
> *


what nobodys knows..?come on help some brothers out..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i miss my baby


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 5 2008, 01:24 PM~10342359
> *i miss my baby
> 
> 
> ...


SELL YOU MINE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 5 2008, 04:40 PM~10342929
> *SELL YOU MINE  :biggrin:
> *


PM ME THE PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 5 2008, 03:48 PM~10342954
> *PM ME THE PRICE :biggrin:
> *


MAKE ME AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 5 2008, 06:19 PM~9616227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 5 2008, 04:14 PM~10343074
> *  :biggrin:
> *


wait to they see the new look


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 5 2008, 06:49 PM~10342960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the homeboy diffrent outa Toronto Canada..


----------



## bxcaddy (Jan 11, 2008)

does any body know if i can just use the 90-92 headlights without changing my front bumper? is the header panel necessary?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I need the small pieces of the side panels so I can do my sides. I didnt get the little ones behind the rear doors, does anybody have any? if so, please pm me.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im talking about these pieces...


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 5 2008, 04:00 PM~10343007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 5 2008, 04:55 PM~10343318
> *wait to they see the new look
> *


  1 MORE WK


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my homies cadi DESERT DREAMS C.C. H-TOWN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bxcaddy_@Apr 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10344195
> *does any body know if i can just use the 90-92 headlights without changing my front bumper? is the header panel necessary?
> *


*THE HEADER PANEL IS NECESSARY FOR THE HEADLIGHTS, BUT YOU CAN KEEP THE 80'S BUMPER .*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

RAYS CADDY "LOS ANGELES" CAR CLUB


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 6 2008, 04:46 PM~10349201
> *RAYS CADDY "LOS ANGELES" CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE !! *


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 5 2008, 11:23 AM~10342219
> *what nobodys knows..?come on help some brothers out..
> *


weather stripping is on ebay.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10357719
> *weather stripping is on ebay.
> *


 thx..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 6 2008, 12:12 AM~10345533
> * 1 MORE WK
> *


 :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 5 2008, 03:14 PM~10343074
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I coulda swore I saw this bad boy in Vegas a while back


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 5 2008, 10:38 PM~10344581
> *Im talking about these pieces...
> 
> 
> ...


Check your pm


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt for the 90'd cadi riders :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2008, 03:55 PM~10357719
> *weather stripping is on ebay.
> *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Apr 5 2008, 09:40 PM~10344950
> *Clean
> *


thx!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 7 2008, 08:49 PM~10358613
> *ttt for the 90'd cadi riders :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10280580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I miss that car!  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 26 2008, 09:55 PM~10264001
> *WHO WRAPPED YOUR BUMPER KIT ?
> *


who do you think


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 8 2008, 11:51 AM~10363233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u bustin out another one?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

My homeboyz's new jumpoff, lot of history on this car got to keep it in the family


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 8 2008, 10:51 AM~10363233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I miss this car too :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Apr 3 2008, 01:05 AM~10323286
> *how much are the upper extended?
> *


2 inch :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10363309
> *My homeboyz's new jumpoff, lot of history on this car got to keep it in the family
> *


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Apr 1 2008, 08:54 PM~10313208
> *damn that shit is hot!   looking good "I"
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2008, 08:37 AM~10363143
> *who do you think
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2008, 12:16 PM~10363393
> *I miss this car too :biggrin:
> *


I don't. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 9 2008, 07:47 PM~10378086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too clean, did yall re-chrome all the trims n bumpers? :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Apr 8 2008, 01:02 PM~10365650
> *2 inch  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 9 2008, 09:47 PM~10378086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 9 2008, 01:32 PM~10373935
> *I don't. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damm sheen :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^HOLY HELL :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 11:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 08:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 08:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass bro :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

^^^ BADASS !! ^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats pure ballin right there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 10 2008, 10:36 PM~10387484
> *^^^^^HOLY HELL :0  :0  :0
> *


x2.how did they do that?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Now nobdy said that it had to be an "80's Coupe


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 10 2008, 11:11 PM~10388117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been waiting to see this done!! uffin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

thats exclusive!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any better pics of it?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Who own it? And where is that Bitch from? That Caddy is one of the nicest ones I've seen done.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i might be selling a hard to find set of 80-85 fleetwood coupe chrome rockers for bout $275 shipped the long peices need smoothed others are straight but need polished,i'll post pics later today but its a complete set and you can pick them up im in cincinnati,ohio 45240 area


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 08:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can this be lifted? Wouldnt the cylinders hit the window?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

damn that back window is exclusive to!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 10 2008, 11:55 PM~10388420
> *Can this be lifted? Wouldnt  the cylinders  hit the window?
> *


I think that's why the glass has been narrowed on each side to make room for cylinder clearance although this Caddy doesn't seem to be lifted.


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 9 2008, 08:47 PM~10378086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 11 2008, 07:43 AM~10389018
> *I think that's why the glass has been narrowed on each side to make room for cylinder clearance although this Caddy doesn't seem to be lifted.
> *


looks like the windows would hit the factory reinforcements in the trunk..... i bet thats why they narrowed it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 10 2008, 10:11 PM~10388117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you mean the trunk hinges?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> THIS RIGHT HERE JUST KILLED IT, SOMETHING DIFFRENT, NEVER SEEN THAT BACK WINDOW DONE BEFORE :wow:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 10 2008, 11:11 PM~10388117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

BEEN FOLLOWING THIS POST FOR YEARS AND NOW I CAN FINALLY THROW MY RIDE ON IT... JUST CAME OUT THE SHOP, DIDNT HAVE THE PANELS READY SO I JUST GOT WHAT I COULD GET DONE SO I CAN CRUISE WHILES I GET EVERYTHING TOGETHER...








GOT A SET OF 14" GOLD AND BLACK SPOKES WITH A CHROME LIP TO THROW ON!


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Down4life_@Apr 12 2008, 12:50 PM~10398271
> *BEEN FOLLOWING THIS POST FOR YEARS AND NOW I CAN FINALLY THROW MY RIDE ON IT... JUST CAME OUT THE SHOP, DIDNT HAVE THE PANELS READY SO I JUST GOT WHAT I COULD GET DONE SO I CAN CRUISE WHILES I GET EVERYTHING TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> ...


BTW ITS BAGGED...


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

^^nice homie


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 10:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this on a truucha or some shit a while back....due pulls up rollin the back windows up n down like....i'm back n i'm black, n this time its in a brougham


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 12 2008, 12:18 PM~10399040
> *i seen this on a truucha or some shit a while back....due pulls up rollin the back windows up n down like....i'm back n i'm black, n this time its in a brougham
> *


LINK OR DVD TITLE OR # . I'D LIKE TO SEE IT .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 12 2008, 02:18 PM~10399040
> *i seen this on a truucha or some shit a while back....due pulls up rollin the back windows up n down like....i'm back n i'm black, n this time its in a brougham
> *


That car didnt have the limo rear window reducer and I think it was purple.....


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2008, 12:29 PM~10399097
> *That car didnt have the limo rear window reducer and I think it was purple.....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 12 2008, 02:55 PM~10399225
> *:dunno:
> *


tha plastic thing under the vinyl that reduces the back window. A four door reducer is smaller than a 2 doors and the car in the pic has a rare factory GM limo window reducer


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2008, 03:00 PM~10399845
> *tha plastic thing under the vinyl that reduces the back window. A four door reducer is smaller than a 2 doors and the car in the pic has a rare factory GM limo window reducer
> *


AHHH THANKS FOR THE INFO , LEARNED SOMETHING NEW :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Only pic I could find of a factory car,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2008, 05:22 PM~10399945
> *Only pic I could find of a factory car,
> 
> 
> ...


now that I look at it its not a factory car but you get the idea with the window reducer :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 12 2008, 12:18 PM~10399040
> *i seen this on a truucha or some shit a while back....due pulls up rollin the back windows up n down like....i'm back n i'm black, n this time its in a brougham
> *


*I SEEN IT ON A YOUNG HOGG VIDEO ......HE'S A PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. MEMBER .*


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 12 2008, 01:21 PM~10399054
> *LINK OR DVD TITLE OR # . I'D LIKE TO SEE IT .
> *


 :dunno: its on one i borrowed from mrdramaboxx ,ill ask him


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2008, 05:47 PM~10400265
> *I SEEN IT ON A YOUNG HOGG VIDEO ......HE'S A PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. MEMBER .
> *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

im hearing it was on a Cali-Swangin


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2008, 03:23 PM~10399951
> *now that I look at it its not a factory car but you get the idea with the window reducer :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont like the reducer making the glass look real small n shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10401995
> *i dont like the reducer making the glass look real small n shit
> *


i kinda agree but the concept is bad ass!


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2008, 04:00 PM~10399845
> *tha plastic thing under the vinyl that reduces the back window. A four door reducer is smaller than a 2 doors and the car in the pic has a rare factory GM limo window reducer
> *


 :0 i know somebody parting out a limo if anybody wants one


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

80-85 fleetwood rockers for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404083


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 10:31 PM~8972724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is classy.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 14 2008, 01:17 PM~10413913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 14 2008, 12:22 AM~10409477
> *
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 14 2008, 02:27 PM~10414014
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 14 2008, 05:17 PM~10413913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee change up..who did the murals..?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 12 2008, 02:18 PM~10399040
> *i seen this on a truucha or some shit a while back....due pulls up rollin the back windows up n down like....i'm back n i'm black, n this time its in a brougham
> *


NAW BRO THAT WAS IN CALI SWANGIN I HAVE DA DVD AT HOME ILL CHECK IT OUT WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10417190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love that car!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 12 2008, 12:18 PM~10399040
> *i seen this on a truucha or some shit a while back....due pulls up rollin the back windows up n down like....i'm back n i'm black, n this time its in a brougham
> *


I know who does the side windows and im doing it to my car but the back window.. thats clean hmmmmm


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 14 2008, 08:18 PM~10417295
> *love that car!!
> *


*YEA REAL CLEAN !! *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 14 2008, 03:10 PM~10414338
> *niceee change up..who did the murals..?
> *


  ALBERTO IN VISALIA CA


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 14 2008, 02:17 PM~10413913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2005, 10:19 PM~2588151
> *62 belairs pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF THIS IS THE SAME CAR I SAW ON A TRUCCHA VIDEO A WHILE BACK A BLACK GUY OWNED IT!!!SHIT IS JUST GANGSTA AS HELL!!!  :biggrin: LOVE THE WINDOWS


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2008, 04:12 PM~10414348
> *NAW BRO THAT WAS IN CALI SWANGIN I HAVE DA DVD AT HOME ILL CHECK IT OUT WHEN I GET HOME.
> *


 :yes: i remember now, its the one with a lil blue oldschool civic bustin 3's n dog leggs :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Mar 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10083233
> *BRAND NEW JUST OUT FOR THE PHX SHOW...ONE OF MY BROTHERS , CLAY
> 
> 
> ...


This is a clean ass cadi


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:scrutinize: :nono: found on page 3.so wheres all the pics of the engines done up..i wanna see if anyones runnin diffrent pullys..lookin to do a serp kit..so post em up..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

up


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 12 2008, 12:21 PM~10399054
> *LINK OR DVD TITLE OR # . I'D LIKE TO SEE IT .
> *


Its on vol.16 of Cali-Swangin.....then the scene after is of the flaked out green 67 Impala sparkin the road as it drives away......Its one of my favourite volumes


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 16 2008, 06:23 PM~10433083
> *Its on vol.16 of Cali-Swangin.....then the scene after is of the flaked out green 67 Impala sparkin the road as it drives away......Its one of my favourite volumes
> *


your avatar :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2008, 08:21 PM~10434405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took best graphics in san bern :biggrin: 
http://i26.tinypic.com/a269ky.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2008, 08:21 PM~10434405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUNNY D lookin clene


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10434440
> *took best graphics in san bern :biggrin:
> http://i26.tinypic.com/a269ky.jpg[/img]]
> *


*LOOKS REAL NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 16 2008, 08:24 PM~10434464
> *SUNNY D lookin clene
> *


'
thanks homie and i only just started.. :biggrin: 
its hard building 2 cars at once


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10434474
> *LOOKS REAL NICE !!   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 16 2008, 08:30 PM~10434533
> *'
> thanks homie and i only just started..  :biggrin:
> its hard building 2 cars at once
> *


shit i know nutthing bout that lol 

what are the future plans?


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

luv them lacz.....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10434663
> *shit i know nutthing bout that lol
> 
> what are the future plans?
> *


murals chrome undies, chrome motor, custom trunk..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10434663
> *shit i know nutthing bout that lol
> 
> what are the future plans?
> *


and building this for the wife
http://i29.tinypic.com/rr5f9v.jpg[/img]]


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 16 2008, 02:28 AM~10427505
> *:scrutinize:  :nono: found on page 3.so wheres all the pics of the engines done up..i wanna see if anyones runnin diffrent pullys..lookin to do a serp kit..so post em up..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HEY HOMIES IM LOOKING TO TRADE MY CUTTY FOR ANOTHER 2 DOOR 90'D I KNOW SOMEONE MIGHT BE INTERESTED. I WOULD PERFER A FLEETWOOD BUT WILL TAKE A COUPE. HERE IS THE LINK TO MY TOPIC :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404582


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 17 2008, 07:01 PM~10441759
> *HEY HOMIES IM LOOKING TO TRADE MY CUTTY FOR ANOTHER 2 DOOR 90'D I KNOW SOMEONE MIGHT BE INTERESTED. I WOULD PERFER A FLEETWOOD BUT WILL TAKE A COUPE. HERE IS THE LINK TO MY TOPIC :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404582
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 17 2008, 10:01 PM~10441759
> *HEY HOMIES IM LOOKING TO TRADE MY CUTTY FOR ANOTHER 2 DOOR 90'D I KNOW SOMEONE MIGHT BE INTERESTED. I WOULD PERFER A FLEETWOOD BUT WILL TAKE A COUPE. HERE IS THE LINK TO MY TOPIC :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=404582
> *


ahh man that cutty is sick ..coast one got down ..i wouldnt sell but good luck..iam sure some one will have something


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

here u go coast the pics u was askin bout








































still alot of changes i wanna make..but iam takin my time..lifted soon


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 18 2008, 03:20 PM~10448471
> *here u go coast the pics u was askin bout
> 
> 
> ...



all it needs is a white top :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10448506
> *
> all it needs is a white top :biggrin:
> *


ya tru ..i was thinkin about it ..but iam kinda diggin the blue..i jus wanna change up the material maybe blue ostrich or something along those lines..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 18 2008, 03:25 PM~10448506
> *
> all it needs is a white top :biggrin:
> *


WHITE DASH & WHITE CARPET TOO . OR EVEN GREY CARPET , DASH , & TOP


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 18 2008, 05:47 PM~10449425
> *ya tru ..i was thinkin about it ..but iam kinda diggin the blue..i jus wanna change up the material maybe blue ostrich or something along those lines..
> *


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10449596
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :barf:
> *


or rly..ok why not..?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 18 2008, 07:11 PM~10449588
> *WHITE DASH & WHITE CARPET TOO . OR EVEN GREY CARPET , DASH , & TOP
> *


I think a creamy ivory top and panels would look nice..match the seats. do all the interior the same to match. same color minor striping.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10449685
> *I think a creamy ivory top and panels would look nice..match the seats. do all the interior the same to match. same color minor striping.
> *


ALL THAT INTERIOR IS NEW , SO I DOUBT HE WANTS TO CHANGE IT ....


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 18 2008, 09:35 PM~10449728
> *ALL THAT INTERIOR IS NEW , SO I DOUBT HE WANTS TO CHANGE IT ....
> *


naw i got plans to change it ..i wanna change the look of it to suit my tastes more..but probably not till next year..


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 18 2008, 06:39 PM~10449760
> *naw i got plans to change it ..i wanna change the look of it to suit my tastes  more..but probably not till next year..
> *


THAT SHIT IS O.G. WHITE PILLOW LEATHER , WHY WOULD YOU 
WANT TO CHANGE IT ????? TRIPPLE WHITE IS UNIQUE YOU SHOULD
LEAVE IT .


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 18 2008, 09:27 PM~10449685
> *I think a creamy ivory top and panels would look nice..match the seats. do all the interior the same to match. same color minor striping.
> *


now thats a nice idea..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> here u go coast the pics u was askin bout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 18 2008, 09:42 PM~10449779
> *THAT SHIT IS O.G. WHITE PILLOW LEATHER , WHY WOULD YOU
> WANT TO CHANGE IT ????? TRIPPLE WHITE IS UNIQUE YOU SHOULD
> LEAVE IT .
> *


dammm i need to think hard on this descision now..everybody is raising good points..  i appreaciate the feedback..


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> > here u go coast the pics u was askin bout
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 18 2008, 07:02 PM~10449893
> * thx bro..
> *


IF YOU CHANGE IT I'M SURE WE ALL CAN UNDERSTAND, IT WILL LOOK GOOD I'M SURE. BUT DAMN IT LOOKS NICE NOW
:yes:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 18 2008, 07:35 PM~10449728
> *ALL THAT INTERIOR IS NEW , SO I DOUBT HE WANTS TO CHANGE IT ....
> *


yeah from the pics the seats look a little creamier than the color of the car. may just be the pics. i was thinking to do the top and panels the same as the seats and panels..do the carpet the same.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 18 2008, 10:15 PM~10449983
> *yeah from the pics the seats look a little creamier than the color of the car. may just be the pics. i was thinking to do the top and panels the same as the seats and panels..do the carpet the same.
> *


ya the seats are more of a creamy white..but they do need to be detailed also..the car is a pearl white


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 18 2008, 10:06 PM~10449918
> *IF YOU CHANGE IT I'M SURE WE ALL CAN UNDERSTAND, IT WILL LOOK GOOD I'M SURE. BUT DAMN IT LOOKS NICE NOW
> :yes:
> *


that it does..an pics do no justice..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 ttt


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ttt for da lac's.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2008, 06:08 PM~10454801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 at what looks like a diffrent plaque in the undertaker..


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 19 2008, 06:12 PM~10455418
> *:0 at what looks like a diffrent plaque in the undertaker..
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so together gots it now


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

did smiley sell it?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 19 2008, 05:56 PM~10455689
> *so together  gots it now
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 19 2008, 07:56 PM~10455689
> *so together  gots it now
> *


thats an old pic, no engraving on the grill in tis pic


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10457384
> *thats an old pic, no engraving on the grill in tis pic
> *


good eye that pic is like 2 years old. I might have taken that pic myself :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10457384
> *thats an old pic, no engraving on the grill in tis pic
> *


good eye


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

does any body know what kind of convertible top would fit a 84 coupe deville????


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Apr 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10462043
> *does any body know what kind of convertible top would fit a 84 coupe deville????
> *


a le cabriolet top. :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 22 2008, 01:43 PM~10477267
> *a le cabriolet top.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 20 2008, 04:25 PM~10461121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more???


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anyone make or sell the door sills? Or anybody have a nice set 4 sell?


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 22 2008, 02:43 PM~10477267
> *a le cabriolet top.  :cheesy:
> *


Coming soon...............


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

90 - 92 cadi parts on ebay 5 days left
http://search.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_W0QQsassZwilnovgas


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 22 2008, 03:51 PM~10477334
> *any more???
> *


that was crenshaw 2000


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 22 2008, 06:35 PM~10478129
> *Does anyone make or sell the door sills? Or anybody have a nice set 4 sell?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10488202
> *:dunno:
> *


*ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE WEATHER STRIPPING AROUND THE DOORS ?? OR THE DOOR WINDOW SEALS ??*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10489027
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE WEATHER STRIPPING AROUND THE DOORS ?? OR THE DOOR WINDOW SEALS ??
> *


The door sills, that say body by Fisher, aluminum.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 23 2008, 08:14 PM~10489153
> *The door sills, that say body by Fisher, aluminum.
> *


*I HAVE NO IDEA , BEST BET IS TO START A TOPIC ON VEHICLE PARTS MAYBE SOMEONE CAN POINT YOU IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION . *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 23 2008, 10:14 PM~10489153
> *The door sills, that say body by Fisher, aluminum.
> *


bought mine at the dealer


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

who has the pic of the cady wagon?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 23 2008, 11:40 PM~10490922
> *MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU TOOK THE 13S OFF ??* :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 24 2008, 01:40 AM~10490922
> *MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THATS HARD :biggrin: IM GLADE YOU DIDNT SOLD THAT QUICK


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA THEY WERE KINDA JACKED UP UNTIL I GET ME SOME CANDY WHEELS WELL WORK WIHT THESE HOMIE


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 24 2008, 12:40 AM~10490922
> *MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 13 2008, 09:55 AM~10404546
> *:0 i know somebody parting out a limo if anybody wants one
> *


aint thats a limo partition ,just mounted in the back window thats the word on the street


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2008, 05:48 AM~10419711
> *IF THIS IS THE SAME CAR I SAW ON A TRUCCHA VIDEO A WHILE BACK A BLACK GUY OWNED IT!!!SHIT IS JUST GANGSTA AS HELL!!!   :biggrin: LOVE THE WINDOWS
> *


this one with the partition for a back window


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 24 2008, 12:40 AM~10490922
> *MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mine too..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 26 2008, 09:32 PM~10511087
> *mine too..
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Apr 26 2008, 08:32 PM~10511087
> *mine too..
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 23 2008, 11:40 PM~10490922
> *MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thie kid in the backround like it! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

shes gettin closer


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 27 2008, 07:16 PM~10517337
> *shes gettin closer
> 
> 
> ...


  sick


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 13 2008, 10:55 AM~10404546
> *:0 i know somebody parting out a limo if anybody wants one
> *


does he still have it? im interested


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

need help...

looking for factory euro grill and bezel shipped to 98281

thanks a lot !! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 29 2008, 07:42 AM~10530502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 24 2008, 02:40 AM~10490922
> *MINE ALMSOT READY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 15 2008, 09:07 AM~10419941
> *:yes:  i remember now, its the one with a lil blue oldschool civic bustin 3's n dog leggs  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the one wit da 18's on it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 08:48 AM~10530548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna put some regular white walls on that thing or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10530804
> *you gonna put some regular white walls on that thing or what??  :biggrin:
> *


x2 but he likes dem fatts


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 08:40 AM~10530804
> *you gonna put some regular white walls on that thing or what??  :biggrin:
> *


 I WILL PUT SKINIES AS SOON AS I PUT MY 72 SPOKES ON


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 08:40 AM~10530804
> *you gonna put some regular white walls on that thing or what??  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE CAN I GET THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT THAT GOES UNDER THE REAR WINDOW????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the corvette one, or the one the goes in the vinyl like mine?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 08:53 AM~10530935
> *the corvette one, or the one the goes in the vinyl like mine?
> *


LIKE YOURS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

theyre off the late 80s early 90s new yorkers. its a lotta work, more work than i thought.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 08:57 AM~10530969
> *theyre off the late 80s early 90s new yorkers. its a lotta work, more work than i thought.
> *


  thanks i will have to think about that :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 09:49 AM~10530895
> *I WILL PUT SKINIES  AS SOON AS I PUT MY 72 SPOKES ON
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 29 2008, 11:40 AM~10530804
> *you gonna put some regular white walls on that thing or what??  :biggrin:
> *


hell no..keep the wides :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 29 2008, 09:50 AM~10531457
> *hell no..keep the wides :biggrin:
> *


I WILL FOR NOW. BUT WHEN I PUT MY DAYTONS ON I WILL GO SKINNY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 12:55 PM~10531519
> *I WILL FOR NOW. BUT WHEN I PUT MY DAYTONS ON I WILL GO SKINNY
> *


i roll nothing but wides :biggrin: if you wanna sell them holler at me :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 29 2008, 09:56 AM~10531536
> *i roll nothing but wides :biggrin: if you wanna sell them holler at me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh man, I shouldn't be looking at this topic, makes me miss working on the Coupe D... :tears: :tears:








Its sittin in storage gettin NO LOVE!!!


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 29 2008, 12:01 PM~10532196
> *Oh man, I shouldn't be looking at this topic, makes me miss working on the Coupe D... :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MINE AT THE SHOW THIS LAST WEEKEND


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 03:35 PM~10532491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i like those wheels better then the chromies.sets off the car more


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 12:35 PM~10532491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*EVERYTHING IS LOOKING GOOD !! * :biggrin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 29 2008, 09:48 AM~10530543
> *need help...
> 
> looking for factory euro grill and bezel shipped to 98281
> ...



WHO HAS 90-92 GRILLE FOR SALE ?? :biggrin: someone does... :scrutinize:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 30 2008, 01:51 AM~10538287
> *WHO HAS 90-92 GRILLE FOR SALE ??  :biggrin:  someone does... :scrutinize:
> *


i got a whole extra clip at my house..ill part out ..but iam not home till the 8th ..ill link u then iam ,located in toronto..  no border fees :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10532491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass shawn! :cheesy: hell yeah bro, that mofo is bad ass looking!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

i gota 90 clip ready for sale in houston tx has both fenders, grill, header panel, lights, n bumper.....anybody interested hit me wita pm.......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Apr 29 2008, 09:51 AM~10530908
> *WHERE CAN I GET THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT THAT GOES UNDER THE REAR WINDOW????
> *











*LIKE THIS ONE !! *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS ITS MISSING SOMETHING THO IM THINKING BOUT RUNNING STRAIGHT SILVER LEAFING ALL VOER THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 1 2008, 01:22 AM~10548316
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS ITS MISSING SOMETHING THO IM THINKING BOUT RUNNING STRAIGHT SILVER LEAFING ALL VOER THE CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :0 orly :cheesy:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

sorry lac of sleep im gonna do silver leaf all over the car


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 30 2008, 05:06 AM~10539184
> *i got a whole extra clip at my house..ill part out ..but iam not home till the 8th ..ill link u then iam ,located in toronto..  no border fees :biggrin:
> *


Sell me the headlight bezels... at least the drivers' side


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@May 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10552400
> *Sell me the headlight bezels... at least the drivers' side
> *


pm me ur info..ur only bout 4hrs away from me ,homeboy aint gettin back to me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

got the non vinyl window trim back up for sale if anyone wants it, 60 shipped, no dings


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 2 2008, 02:06 PM~10560470
> *got the non vinyl window trim back up for sale if anyone wants it, 60 shipped, no dings
> *


speakin of parts whatd u ever do wit the top i sent u?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 11:35 AM~10532491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i knew this was going to come out clean. motivation for me :thumbsup:  nice work.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 2 2008, 05:54 PM~10563090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 2 2008, 06:54 PM~10563090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10561492
> *speakin of parts whatd u ever do wit the top i sent u?
> *


still got it, trying to make it work!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll be making a contribution to this topic soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10547154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10569365
> *I'll be making a contribution to this topic soon
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 3 2008, 09:14 PM~10569365
> *I'll be making a contribution to this topic soon
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10569365
> *I'll be making a contribution to this topic soon
> *




wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn..................................





















:biggrin: wut up doe?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 4 2008, 07:33 PM~10573307
> *wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn..................................
> :biggrin:  wut up doe?
> *


Bout to start puttin some color on the jambs now


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 4 2008, 09:48 PM~10573971
> *Bout to start puttin some color on the jambs now
> *


oh shit! guess I better hurry up if I want the first 90'd lac built in louisville! (the wash caddy dont count)


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 4 2008, 10:43 PM~10575113
> *oh shit!   guess I better hurry up if I want the first 90'd lac built in louisville!  (the wash caddy dont count)
> *


 darren, his is a fleet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10573971
> *Bout to start puttin some color on the jambs now
> *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2008, 03:00 PM~10399845
> *tha plastic thing under the vinyl that reduces the back window. A four door reducer is smaller than a 2 doors and the car in the pic has a rare factory GM limo window reducer
> *


 isnt the glass the same as, them all with just the vinly cap on the back window


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 4 2008, 11:04 PM~10575391
> *isnt the glass the same as, them all with just the vinly cap on the back window
> *


ya


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+May 4 2008, 11:43 PM~10575113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I already had a coupe deville, now I'm graduating to the top dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 5 2008, 01:32 AM~10576749
> *Shit theres no catchin up with me now. Im doin the whole thing start to finish in 90 days.:cheesy:  I already had a coupe deville, now I'm graduating to the top dogg  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Found on another topic


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 02:41 AM~10576783
> *:0
> *


The hard shits done (5.7, wiring, dash, mouldings, body work) Started march 1. Plus i went thru the motor after i pulled it, that took a lot of time. All i need now is paint and a top.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 5 2008, 01:49 AM~10576811
> *The hard shits done (5.7, wiring, dash, mouldings, body work) Started march 1. Plus i went thru the motor after i pulled it, that took a lot of time. All i need now is paint and a top.
> *


same as my 85..... It has 42k 5.7 drive train now  just been sittin in tha garage for about 6 months...... It has fresh black on it except for the doors...... Ive decided to change the color to blue..... Im tired of blk fleetwood coupes it would be my 3rd blk euro


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn i guess we're gonna have twins  

Looks just like mine right now except the doghouse is off and the doors are on


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 5 2008, 02:10 AM~10576898
> *Damn i guess we're gonna have twins
> 
> Looks just like mine right now except the doghouse is off and the doors are on
> *


blue too?? :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 03:11 AM~10576901
> *blue too?? :0
> *


 :yes: bought the paint last week


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 5 2008, 02:13 AM~10576912
> *:yes:  bought the paint last week
> *


22u? lol!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 02:17 AM~10576931
> *22u?  lol!!!
> *


I was thinking 22u Balboa blue like my old coupe or the same as my LeCab :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 03:19 AM~10576936
> *I was thinking 22u Balboa blue like my old coupe or the same as my LeCab :cheesy:
> *


No not quite, i guess you are safe, lol. I'm gonna wait til i paint it and post a topic of the build in a few weeks. 

I will say i did search almost this whole topic and only really found one other 90'd fleetwood with the same look that i'm doing.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

I like :0 Anyone have more pixs?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2008, 08:43 AM~10576989
> *I like :0  Anyone have more pixs?
> 
> 
> ...



is this one still in england for sale?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 07:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 nice homie. thats CLEEEEAAAN.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: plus good to see you kept her :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 5 2008, 01:36 PM~10580395
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  plus good to see you kept her  :biggrin:
> *


THERE'S NOTHING LIKE DRIVING A 2 DOOR EURO EVERY DAY 
TO PUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 07:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 01:58 AM~10576839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is this caddy making its debutt. i wanna see how it comes out


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 4 2008, 11:45 PM~10575145
> *darren, his is a fleet :0  :biggrin:
> *


oh, I forgot, coupes dont count.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 3 2008, 10:31 PM~10569121
> *still got it, trying to make it work!
> *


 :cheesy: more work then u thought huh?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2008, 03:43 AM~10576989
> *I like :0  Anyone have more pixs?
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna buy this one too ? :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2008, 01:48 AM~10576806
> *Found on another topic
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 08:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE BLACK, AND WHEN DID YOU DO THAT TO THE GRILL, GOES WITH THE FLOW OF THE CAR
:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+May 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10582607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, alot more


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 6 2008, 09:55 AM~10588331
> *I LIKE THE BLACK, AND WHEN DID YOU DO THAT TO THE GRILL, GOES WITH THE FLOW OF THE CAR
> :thumbsup:
> *


THEY PICKED UP THE GRILL LAST TUESDAY & THEY CAME TO 
MY PAD & PUT IT BACK ON THE CAR THURSDAY .


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2008, 02:36 PM~10589304
> *THEY PICKED UP THE GRILL LAST TUESDAY & THEY CAME TO
> MY PAD &  PUT IT BACK ON THE CAR THURSDAY .
> *


 :0 thats quick looks good


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 01:02 PM~10589931
> *:0 thats quick looks good
> *


YA IT IS , DUDE DON'T FUCK AROUND . HE LIKES
GETTING SHIT DONE FAST SO THE CUSTOMER
CAN'T COMPLAIN . & IT'S GOOD FOR BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Apr 15 2008, 06:48 AM~10419711
> *IF THIS IS THE SAME CAR I SAW ON A TRUCCHA VIDEO A WHILE BACK A BLACK GUY OWNED IT!!!SHIT IS JUST GANGSTA AS HELL!!!   :biggrin: LOVE THE WINDOWS
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oohhhh, the wheels and grille kill it for me  :uh: :barf: 
Other then that it looks nice!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 6 2008, 03:11 PM~10591330
> *oohhhh, the wheels and grille kill it for me   :uh:  :barf:
> Other then that it looks nice!
> *


WELL THEN I GUESS IT'S A GOOD THING I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK .
*I BUILT THE CAR FOR ME & MY PREFERENCE'S NOT YOURS !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^WELL SAID PAPER CHASER


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2008, 12:15 PM~10590052
> *YA IT IS , DUDE DON'T FUCK AROUND . HE LIKES
> GETTING SHIT DONE FAST SO THE CUSTOMER
> CAN'T COMPLAIN . & IT'S GOOD FOR BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> *


Oh and i wish my homeboy boy would ALSO HURRY UP AND GET SHIT DONE! :angry: YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE :thumbsup: JK.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2008, 05:46 PM~10591682
> *WELL THEN I GUESS IT'S A GOOD THING I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK .
> I BUILT THE CAR FOR ME & MY PREFERENCE'S NOT YOURS !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wow, its not that serious homie....You should'nt get your panties in a bunch just because someones opinions...its still nice though...good job


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 6 2008, 04:11 PM~10591330
> *oohhhh, the wheels and grille kill it for me   :uh:  :barf:
> Other then that it looks nice!
> *


no way bro.that is the shit right there.thats how us west coasters roll.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@May 6 2008, 04:13 PM~10591914
> *^^^^WELL SAID PAPER CHASER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 5 2008, 08:11 AM~10578039
> *ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice car i took one , similar to this one @ elysian park ...have it 4 sale ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@May 6 2008, 07:33 PM~10593877
> *nice car i took one , similar to this one @ elysian park ...have it 4 sale ...
> *


POST PIC'S , LETS SEE HOW SIMILAR ...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

text my homie see if he can post some know...( he had digital camera )


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

help a brother out !!!!!!!!

looking for RIGHT SIDE front bumper end 

and

BOTH euro moldings for the same style of bumper 90-92

dig deep and PM my ass because i need this shit !! lol. 

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@May 8 2008, 08:22 PM~10611747
> *help a brother out !!!!!!!!
> 
> looking for RIGHT SIDE front bumper end
> ...




NOW ONLY MOLDINGS NEEDED !!!! BOTH SIDES ! SOMEONE KNOWS !! LOL


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Just putting some things together


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 22 2007, 01:02 AM~7745868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so whats the deal with the HT coupes, are they harder to come by than 2DR fleets? i found two here localy and im thinking of scooping one up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 09:52 AM~10627626
> *Just putting some things together
> 
> 
> ...


dontcha just love sanding them fenderwell plastics....lol sucks, scuff, scuff ,scuff, scuff!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 07:52 AM~10627626
> *Just putting some things together
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 11 2008, 05:08 PM~10629825
> *so whats the deal with the HT coupes, are they harder to come by than 2DR fleets? i found two here localy and im thinking of scooping one up.
> *


dont know, i just picked one up and its in the 90'd process and 350 conversion right now


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

double


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

bunch of ballers,lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10591330
> *oohhhh, the wheels and grille kill it for me   :uh:  :barf:
> Other then that it looks nice!
> *


i have to disagree with you homie, b/c my wheels for lac are black dish/hb w/ grey spokes and GOODTIMES in the dish, so of course i like this one, and the grille


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 11 2008, 03:08 PM~10629825
> *so whats the deal with the HT coupes, are they harder to come by than 2DR fleets? i found two here localy and im thinking of scooping one up.
> *


 cdv??? harder to find then a 2dr. brougham??????? i finf devilles all day but 1980 the best year :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+May 11 2008, 07:40 PM~10630277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think as far as production numbers. There were less bald CDV's made than Fleetwood coupes.

But I'm with you the fleets seem much harder to find so :dunno: 

Plus its way easier to take the top off of a CDV and make it a baldy than to make a CDV into a fleet. Just my .02


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2008, 12:34 AM~10632587
> *Yeah they are a pain but its worth it as you can see. And Bulldog really helps make it happen
> I think as far as production numbers. There were less bald CDV's made than Fleetwood coupes.
> 
> ...


preach on brother big doe :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 12 2008, 01:36 AM~10632592
> *preach on brother big doe :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You know what i mean!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 10:34 PM~10632587
> *Yeah they are a pain but its worth it as you can see. And Bulldog really helps make it happen
> I think as far as production numbers. There were less bald CDV's made than Fleetwood coupes.
> 
> ...


but isnt the glass different and its got the trimming around the back window


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 10:34 PM~10632587
> *Yeah they are a pain but its worth it as you can see. And Bulldog really helps make it happen
> I think as far as production numbers. There were less bald CDV's made than Fleetwood coupes.
> 
> ...


i dont know man i seem to come across more fleets than blad top coupes :dunno: im actually trying to get rid of my fleet right now to get this blad top coupe i found :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 12 2008, 02:02 AM~10632725
> *but isnt the glass different and its got the trimming around the back window
> *


Its not different. You can just buy the trim and put it on around the back window once u take off the fiberglass piece under the top.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 11 2008, 08:01 PM~10631519
> *cdv??? harder to  find then a 2dr. brougham??????? i finf devilles all day but 1980 the best year  :biggrin:
> *


why is that?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 12 2008, 02:04 AM~10632737
> *i dont know man i seem to come across more fleets than blad top coupes :dunno: im actually trying to get rid of my fleet right now to get this blad top coupe i found :biggrin:
> *


man your crazy :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

would that be downgrading :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 11 2008, 11:06 PM~10632748
> *why is that?
> *


 less made in 80 1st year of body style & no computer controled crap all analog its basically a 79 with a 80s body :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 11 2008, 11:05 PM~10632742
> *Its not different. You can just buy the trim and put it on around the back window once u take off the fiberglass piece under the top.
> *


 i like when they mold the plastic back window cap on the roof & leave it bald looks unique & clean


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 12 2008, 02:39 AM~10632850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wanted to try something and it came out better than I thought so I had to do it to the Lecab :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 12 2008, 01:41 AM~10632860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Who sells the black shit, underneath the hood; anyone know? 80-92 Hoods
Or know what it is called?


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 02:45 AM~10633238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 12 2008, 05:45 PM~10637552
> *Who sells the black shit, underneath the hood; anyone know? 80-92 Hoods
> Or know what it is called?
> *



a hood insulator?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 03:45 AM~10633238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD BRIAN !! *


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 02:45 AM~10633238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that did come out good. allways wanted to see something like that. :cheesy:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

NEED SOME BOTTOM MOULDING'S FOR A 77 COUP DEVILE OR ANY THAT WOULD WORK ... PM ME IF YOU KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME... THANKS


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 12 2008, 07:54 PM~10638084
> *a hood insulator?
> *


Yeah, do they make em?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

think i saw them on newgmparts.com or on ebay.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 13 2008, 01:21 PM~10644031
> *think i saw them on newgmparts.com or on ebay.
> *


Thanks, they have one $86


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Man I cant wait to put this bitch together


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 14 2008, 06:12 AM~10652154
> *Man I cant wait to put this bitch together
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@May 14 2008, 01:21 PM~10653418
> *DO IT! :biggrin:
> *


Man i just painted it at 4 a.m. Give me a day or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 14 2008, 09:12 AM~10652154
> *Man I cant wait to put this bitch together
> 
> 
> ...


looking good doe, i cant wait to see it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

anyone seen this car? it was sold to someone in nevada i think


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10655052
> *anyone seen this car?  it was sold to someone in nevada i think
> 
> 
> ...


THE CHOPPER FROM KING OF CARS HAD IT LAST TIME I SAW ABOUT A YEAR AGO I DONT KNOW IF HE STILL HAS OR NOT.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 14 2008, 06:52 PM~10655845
> *THE CHOPPER FROM KING OF CARS HAD IT LAST TIME I SAW ABOUT A YEAR AGO I DONT KNOW IF HE STILL HAS OR NOT.
> *


yeah thats who bawt it from my buddy, paid 8000 for it.....just wondering what ever happen to it


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2008, 04:00 PM~10655917
> *yeah thats who bawt it from my buddy, paid 8000 for it.....just wondering what ever happen to it
> *


HE WANTED TO MAKE IT DO SOME BIG #'S SO HE BROUGHT TO ME WHEN I WORKED FOR RON AT BLACK MAGIC BUT THE TICKET WAS TOO STEEP FOR HIM I GUESS HE DECIDED NOT TO FUCK WITH IT.....THAT CAR HAD A BAD ASS MOTOR SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN A CHEVY INSTEAD OF A CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 14 2008, 07:03 PM~10655941
> *HE WANTED TO MAKE IT DO SOME BIG #'S SO HE BROUGHT TO ME WHEN I WORKED FOR RON AT BLACK MAGIC BUT THE TICKET WAS TOO STEEP FOR HIM I GUESS HE DECIDED NOT TO FUCK WITH IT.....THAT CAR HAD A BAD ASS MOTOR SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN A CHEVY INSTEAD OF A CADDY :biggrin:
> *


it was in a malibu he had that was built for raceing, do you have any pics of the car when you had it at the shop?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

did it still have this frame stuffed underneath it?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 14 2008, 04:09 PM~10655978
> *it was in a malibu he had that was built for raceing, do you have any pics of the car when you had it at the shop?
> *


NO PICS BUT IT LOOKED THE SAME AS THE PIC YOU POSTED.......AND YES IT STILL HAD THAT SAME FRAME.......SOME REAR INNOVATIVE SHIT NOT THE BEST FOR BIG INCHES BUT IF IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHROME AND PAINT DEFINITLY A STEP IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION......I WANTED THAT MOTOR EVEN TRIED TO GET IT FROM HIM AND HE SHUT ME DOWN I HAVE A 61 SS BUBBLE THAT IT WOULD HAVE WENT RIGHT IN.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 14 2008, 07:26 PM~10656068
> *NO PICS BUT IT LOOKED THE SAME AS THE PIC YOU POSTED.......AND YES IT STILL HAD THAT SAME FRAME.......SOME REAR INNOVATIVE SHIT NOT THE BEST FOR BIG INCHES BUT IF IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHROME AND PAINT DEFINITLY A STEP IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION......I WANTED THAT MOTOR EVEN TRIED TO GET IT FROM HIM AND HE SHUT ME DOWN I HAVE A 61 SS BUBBLE THAT IT WOULD HAVE WENT RIGHT IN.
> *


thanks for the update homie, me and my buddy who built it were talking about it the other day, just thawt id look for it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 14 2008, 09:12 AM~10652154
> *Man I cant wait to put this bitch together
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the color on my lecab :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 09:44 PM~10657060
> *looks like the color on my lecab :0
> *


I think its quite a bit darker. Its the darkest navy blue i found that didnt look black at times. The pic really doesn't show the color at all. I will post some better shots once i get it buffed and start putting it together.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 07:44 PM~10657060
> *looks like the color on my lecab :0
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 14 2008, 10:22 PM~10657804
> *pics :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 14 2008, 10:22 PM~10657804
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


server :thumbsdown:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2008, 04:00 PM~10587273
> *u gonna buy this one too ? :biggrin:
> *


last time i saw it the price tag was 60.000 euro - think u better do not want to know whats that in $


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

fuckin server :angry:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 01:02 AM~10658640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a lil diff.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 15 2008, 12:40 PM~10661403
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just found out about this in case any one here is interested 


After years of standing on the sidelines and watching the BimmerFest grow and grow. We decided enough was enough and started planning an all Cadillac event that would rival the German vehicle events. This will be the largest gathering of Cadillac vehicles, owners, and enthusiasts. This event is free to the public and any Cadillac Owners that would like to participate in the gathering. Please register online or use the provided vehicle registration form to secure a spot for your Cadillac. Cadillac Owners, dealerships, and retailers, are encouraged to attend this event and help grow the Cadillac community. There will be cars from out of state attending the event along with a wide variety of vendors showcasing their new products.

PLEASE CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE CADILLAC PERFORMANCE EXPERIENCE!

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/d3cad...ial-thread.html


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 07:55 AM~10660653
> *Looks a lil diff.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD DOE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

TAILLIGHTS :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 15 2008, 08:39 PM~10664932
> *LOOKS GOOD DOE !!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Should be lookin really good this time next week


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 10:55 AM~10660653
> *Looks a lil diff.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Blue


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

can someone post the link to were i can get a 3rd brake light like this one?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 30 2008, 09:33 PM~10547834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE THE BRAKELIGHT ON THIS !! *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 17 2008, 12:27 AM~10675386
> *can someone post the link to were i can get a 3rd brake light like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


i believe thoes come off of 80's corvetts 

but i may be wrong....


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 26 2008, 06:59 PM~10510925
> *aint thats  a limo partition ,just mounted in the back window thats  the word on the street
> *


any more info on this ??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 11:21 PM~10666760
> *Thanks. Should be lookin really good this time next week
> *


bad ass, hit mre up bro, i will be up your way this week


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 11:21 PM~10666760
> *Thanks. Should be lookin really good this time next week
> *


bad ass color doe, i will be up your way this week


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 18 2008, 12:10 AM~10678801
> *bad ass color doe, i will be up your way this week
> *


Cool. Its supposed to go for the top middle of the week. I just need to spray all the mouldings this week and put everything back together.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Where do I get the clips that hold the windsheild trim on? If any one has any Ill buy them just let me know


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 18 2008, 11:32 AM~10680126
> *Where do I get the clips that hold the windsheild trim on? If any one has any Ill buy them just let me know
> *


autozone


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 15 2008, 10:55 AM~10660653
> *Looks a lil diff.
> 
> 
> ...


damn i cant wait to see it out


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 12:25 PM~10680776
> *autozone
> *


Thanks thats the last place I woulda looked


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I have an 85 Fleetwood 2dr. 90d out exterior *FOR SALE*. Runs ok but needs a little work. LMK if your interested! heres a pic...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 18 2008, 09:09 PM~10682381
> *Thanks thats the last place I woulda looked
> *


Yeah they usually have them in the "Help" isle.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2008, 08:11 PM~10682143
> *damn i cant wait to see it out
> *


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 07:20 PM~10682752
> *That makes 2 of us!
> *


*3 NOW !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10682450
> *I have an 85 Fleetwood 2dr. 90d out exterior FOR SALE. Runs ok but needs a little work. LMK if your interested! heres a pic...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 i know why verythings gotta go :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

double


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2008, 10:49 PM~10682973
> *3 NOW !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Man i've been workin on it til about 3-4 a.m. every night for the past 2 weeks. Hopefully on more week of that and it will be on the road finally


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10682450
> *I have an 85 Fleetwood 2dr. 90d out exterior FOR SALE. Runs ok but needs a little work. LMK if your interested! heres a pic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that RobLBC's old fleetwood? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 18 2008, 06:23 PM~10682450
> *I have an 85 Fleetwood 2dr. 90d out exterior FOR SALE. Runs ok but needs a little work. LMK if your interested! heres a pic...
> 
> 
> ...


How much? Pics of da int.?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2008, 12:38 AM~10684266
> *:biggrin:  Man i've been workin on it til about 3-4 a.m. every night for the past 2 weeks. Hopefully on more week of that and it will be on the road finally
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 10:38 PM~10684266
> *:biggrin:  Man i've been workin on it til about 3-4 a.m. every night for the past 2 weeks. Hopefully on more week of that and it will be on the road finally
> *


*YOU TAKING IT TO THE PICNIC IN OKLAHOMA ??*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 19 2008, 10:06 PM~10690897
> *YOU TAKING IT TO THE PICNIC IN OKLAHOMA ??
> *


I dunno with diesel at $5 a gallon :angry: I was, but we'll see now :banghead:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2008, 11:43 PM~10692931
> *I dunno with diesel at $5 a gallon  :angry:  I was, but we'll see now  :banghead:
> *


baller truck :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 12:52 AM~10693026
> *baller truck :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thats why i'm selling it. Takes too much money away from my lowriders


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 20 2008, 02:13 AM~10693996
> *Yeah thats why i'm selling it. Takes too much money away from my lowriders
> *


lol


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 6 2008, 05:46 PM~10591682
> *WELL THEN I GUESS IT'S A GOOD THING I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK .
> I BUILT THE CAR FOR ME & MY PREFERENCE'S NOT YOURS !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you tell em dawg..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10692931
> *I dunno with diesel at $5 a gallon  :angry:  I was, but we'll see now  :banghead:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 20 2008, 04:54 PM~10698338
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you tell em dawg..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10692931
> *I dunno with diesel at $5 a gallon  :angry:  I was, but we'll see now  :banghead:
> *


*DAMN THATS ALOT !! DIESEL IS $4.17 HERE IN AUSTIN . *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Does anyone know if they sell the rubber around the door frames that the window rolls up into?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 20 2008, 11:13 PM~10700934
> *Does anyone know if they sell the rubber around the door frames that the window rolls up into?
> *


window track seals............. Good luck homie I dont know of anybody that makes them.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 01:16 AM~10701537
> *window track seals............. Good luck homie I dont know of anybody that makes them.
> *


Thats what i figured. My pass side isnt too bad, but the drivers side is shot. I have an extra door, i guess i will have to be extra careful taking it out and hope for the best


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2008, 02:03 AM~10702102
> *Thats what i figured. My pass side isnt too bad, but the drivers side is shot. I have an extra door, i guess i will have to be extra careful taking it out and hope for the best
> *


yup ive done it b4


----------



## LTD RIDIN' (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 20 2008, 11:13 PM~10700934
> *Does anyone know if they sell the rubber around the door frames that the window rolls up into?
> *


very hard to find, i have even thought about peiceing one from a 4door together b4


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 21 2008, 02:15 PM~10704382
> *very hard to find, i have even thought about peiceing one from a 4door together b4
> *


according to someone on here, usa parts group, has em. but i ordered the catalog and didnt see em. it was a member on here whos building a BAD ASS coupe, shaved everything, molded trunk lid, and in the process of doin a one off interior. its charcoal. he also has a sick lookin toyota 4runner i think.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2008, 01:03 AM~10702102
> *Thats what i figured. My pass side isnt too bad, but the drivers side is shot. I have an extra door, i guess i will have to be extra careful taking it out and hope for the best
> *


PM MR.LAC he had a few sets for sale a while back


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410776



> _Originally posted by Slabhurta_@May 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10699081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats a real good price on that grille. I'd get it but i'm not running a bumper kit on mine.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey skim, Ill give ya $200 and another grill for it, like a core charge. lol.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

This topic needs more pics!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 14 2008, 09:40 PM~10658498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this , what size strokes in the rear!!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 14 2008, 07:12 AM~10652154
> *Man I cant wait to put this bitch together
> 
> 
> ...


Damm that bitch is straight Nice job blocking that !!!!!!!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2008, 12:25 AM~10710437
> *This topic needs more pics!!
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is tight ........( car )


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2008, 12:25 AM~10710437
> *This topic needs more pics!!
> 
> 
> ...


*BUMPER KIT LOOKS GOOD !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 22 2008, 03:14 PM~10713345
> *BUMPER KIT LOOKS GOOD !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mine in progress, deadline june 15.


















before


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 22 2008, 12:03 PM~10711710
> *Damm that bitch is straight Nice job blocking that !!!!!!!
> *


Thanks. I did spend a lot of extra hours blocking this one and it was worth it


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@May 22 2008, 09:48 AM~10711999
> *bitch is tight ........( car )
> *



SAYS FLEETWOOD BROUGHM ON THE SIDES :uh: 
HAS BISCUIT VELVET INTERIOR. 
OTHER THEN THAT ITS CLEAN!
HEARD IT GOT FUCKED UP THOUGH.


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 22 2008, 11:48 PM~10717563
> *SAYS FLEETWOOD  BROUGHM ON THE SIDES :uh:
> HAS BISCUIT VELVET INTERIOR.
> OTHER THEN THAT ITS CLEAN!
> ...


ear always to the streets


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 23 2008, 12:48 AM~10717563
> *SAYS FLEETWOOD  BROUGHM ON THE SIDES :uh:
> HAS BISCUIT VELVET INTERIOR.
> OTHER THEN THAT ITS CLEAN!
> ...


whats wrong with that???


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 23 2008, 01:07 AM~10717777
> *whats wrong with that???
> *


It died in the 90's


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 05:02 AM~10702392
> *yup ive done it b4
> *


Man i got lucky performing surgery. Got it out damn near perfect. Now i just need to find a new clip to keep the glass in the track.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2008, 02:44 AM~10718477
> *It died in the 90's
> *


lol, i dont mind it, i wish i had new grey velvet pillows instead of black leather sometimes, i think those look good!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2008, 02:45 AM~10718480
> *Man i got lucky performing surgery. Got it out damn near perfect. Now i just need to find a new clip to keep the glass in the track.
> *


they still have them at the dealer


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caser_@May 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10687976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out from Las Vegas


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2008, 02:45 AM~10718480
> *Man i got lucky performing surgery. Got it out damn near perfect. Now i just need to find a new clip to keep the glass in the track.
> *


i got one doe if you need it, oh i also have a 44inch blue moonroof edge trim for the headliner also, you can have it too


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10715652
> *mine in progress, deadline june 15.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10723164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be needing that in about 6 months :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10724948
> *Cool I guess i will be calling them tuesday.
> I will be needing that in about 6 months  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> mine in progress, deadline june 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> > mine in progress, deadline june 15.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

WAS DRIVEING HOME YESTERDAY & I NOTICED 
I WAS DRIVING A LITTLE FAST :0 
CAM PHONE SO EXCUSE THE BLURRY PIC'S


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

jus curious how many run 14s an how many 13s, always been told caddys run 14s which i have on now ,but i wana run 13s ,but then u have to grind the calipur ,run a spacer an u get hardly no grip on ur lug nut bolts an if that shit breaks on the hiway dammmmmm ,so is there a way to avoid the mods or u jus gotta do it an hope an be lucky ?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 26 2008, 07:53 PM~10740504
> *jus curious how many run 14s an how many 13s, always been told caddys run 14s which i have on now ,but i wana run 13s ,but then u have to grind the calipur ,run a spacer an u get hardly no grip on ur lug nut bolts an if that shit breaks on the hiway dammmmmm ,so is there a way to avoid the mods or u jus gotta do it an  hope an be lucky ?
> *


Just put 13's on mine today. I used a spacer and didnt need to grind anything. And the lug nuts are threaded all the way thru with stud. But thats with real Daytons.

If you really want to go thru the trouble you can just swap to caprice spindles and the 13's will bolt right up.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10740686
> *Just put 13's on mine today. I used a spacer and didnt need to grind anything. And the lug nuts are threaded all the way thru with stud. But thats with real Daytons.
> 
> If you really want to go thru the trouble you can just swap to caprice spindles and the 13's will bolt right up.*



thats what i ended up doing to run z's with no grinding and spacers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2008, 05:29 PM~10740686
> *Just put 13's on mine today. I used a spacer and didnt need to grind anything. And the lug nuts are threaded all the way thru with stud. But thats with real Daytons.
> 
> If you really want to go thru the trouble you can just swap to caprice spindles and the 13's will bolt right up.
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ALL THIS TALK AND NO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BESIDES PAPER CHASER'S


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 26 2008, 02:17 PM~10739035
> *WAS DRIVEING HOME YESTERDAY & I NOTICED
> I WAS DRIVING A LITTLE FAST  :0
> CAM PHONE SO EXCUSE THE BLURRY PIC'S
> ...



your crazy!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I would have pics, but no one in town had the right color vinyl for my top. So they had to order it and with the holiday its set me back a week :angry:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10741452
> *thats what i ended up doing to run z's with no grinding and spacers
> *


I've ran spacers on most of my cadillacs and never had a problem. So I'll stick with what works. But if I were going to do all the work that you are i would swap them for sure.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

yep, those spindles need to be from a caprice with the 11 inch rotor... are you running a top close to the color or doing something different?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10740686
> *Just put 13's on mine today. I used a spacer and didnt need to grind anything. And the lug nuts are threaded all the way thru with stud. But thats with real Daytons.
> 
> If you really want to go thru the trouble you can just swap to caprice spindles and the 13's will bolt right up.
> *



i didn't know that  

so do you use the cadillac rotors and bearings??? or the whole assembly from a caprice, and do the cadillac ball joints match up with the chevrolet ball joints?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 09:45 PM~10741712
> *yep, those spindles need to be from a caprice with the 11 inch rotor... are you running a top close to the color or doing something different?
> *


use calipers too the whole assy


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 26 2008, 10:45 PM~10741712
> *yep, those spindles need to be from a caprice with the 11 inch rotor... are you running a top close to the color or doing something different?
> *


Same as the body. They had a med. blue like my interior. But i wanted it all dark blue on the outside to match my mouldings.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 26 2008, 07:33 PM~10741614
> *your crazy!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


COME ON BRO I KNOW YOU HAVE HIT THAT IN YOUR BIG BODY . :biggrin: 
& REMEMBER I HAVE A 5.7 IN MY 2 DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10740686
> *Just put 13's on mine today. I used a spacer and didnt need to grind anything. And the lug nuts are threaded all the way thru with stud. But thats with real Daytons.
> 
> If you really want to go thru the trouble you can just swap to caprice spindles and the 13's will bolt right up.
> *


what size spacers? ,an ds is what i was thinkin of running


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10741594
> *ALL THIS TALK AND NO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BESIDES PAPER CHASER'S
> *


  Here


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2008, 09:13 PM~10748920
> *what size spacers? ,an ds is what i was thinkin of running
> *


The ones i got were 5/16 thats the only size they had in 5 lug. I'm sure 1/4" would work fine too.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 26 2008, 11:19 PM~10742490
> *COME ON BRO I KNOW YOU HAVE HIT THAT IN YOUR BIG BODY . :biggrin:
> & REMEMBER I HAVE A 5.7 IN MY 2 DOOR  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 27 2008, 06:59 PM~10749237
> * Here
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DID A GOOD JOB ON THAT CADDY, JUST LOOKED AT THE BUILD AGAIN


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

just too clean!!!!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 28 2008, 12:07 AM~10750458
> *The ones i got were 5/16 thats the only size they had in 5 lug. I'm sure 1/4" would work fine too.
> *


naw 5/16ths sounds good,so whered u get em at ?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Normal I hate when they put a 90 front end and no side moldings but this car looks good very clean.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Puttin the east Coast on the map :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2008, 08:40 AM~10753586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Puttin the east Coat on the map :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2008, 08:40 AM~10753586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Puttin the east Coat on the map :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2008, 11:40 AM~10753586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Puttin the east Coast on the map :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

we missed yall at the LRC picnic in maryland this past weekend, GOODTIMES new jersey chapter ccame down


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 28 2008, 01:51 PM~10755400
> *:0  :0
> 
> we missed yall at the LRC picnic in maryland this past weekend, GOODTIMES new jersey chapter ccame down
> *


Sorry bro still puttin the cars together we'll be ready for E-town, july 4th
are you guys having another picnic later in the year?????


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2008, 03:56 PM~10755431
> *Sorry bro still puttin the cars together we'll be ready for E-town, july 4th
> are you guys having another picnic later in the year?????
> *



E-town??????? where is that??

the next big picnic will bei n VA STREET DREAMZ picnic july 26th, its just as big as cinco de mayo and the LRC picnic


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10751488
> *just too clean!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT KIND OF MATERIAL IS THE TOP ??*


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2008, 09:16 PM~10750557
> *YOU DID A GOOD JOB ON THAT CADDY, JUST LOOKED AT THE BUILD AGAIN
> *


Thanx man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

NOT A 90S BUT A 77...NOT FOR SHOW BUT FOR THE STREET


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> NOT A 90S BUT A 77...NOT FOR SHOW BUT FOR THE STREET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CAR IS VERY NICE BUT IT DONT EVEN, HAVE NOTHING 90D?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 28 2008, 08:18 PM~10757426
> *WHAT KIND OF MATERIAL IS THE TOP ??
> *


one of my favs!

looks like a cloth top.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2008, 11:40 AM~10753586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Puttin the east Coast on the map :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 28 2008, 08:18 PM~10757426
> *WHAT KIND OF MATERIAL IS THE TOP ??
> *


stayfast  





Im not a big fan of red but this car is SICK!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino+May 28 2008, 07:27 PM~10758065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 28 2008, 04:58 AM~10752200
> *naw 5/16ths sounds good,so whered u get em at ?
> *


Pep Boys :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## booty (May 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 29 2008, 12:36 AM~10759357
> *Pep Boys  :biggrin:
> *


hope they ship to canada :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 28 2008, 10:12 PM~10759670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHATS THAT BACK THERE ??* :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@May 28 2008, 06:08 PM~10757350
> *E-town???????  where is that??
> 
> the next big picnic will bei n VA STREET DREAMZ picnic july 26th, its just as big as cinco de mayo and the LRC picnic
> *



Englishtown Nj 4Th of july its actually that sunday , I'll definately be down there for the Virginia show Pm me more details if you can Thanks


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 07:45 PM~10758189
> *stayfast
> Im not a big fan of red but this car is SICK!!!!
> [
> *



hey nobody asked for your .02 cents :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 30 2008, 12:44 PM~10771093
> *hey nobody asked for your .02 cents :uh:
> *


your aint red sucka :biggrin: its mika :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 11:20 AM~10771351
> *your aint red sucka :biggrin: its mika  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT TIME YALL GO DIPPIN PLEASE INVITE A POOR MESSCAN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10771396
> *NEXT TIME YALL GO DIPPIN PLEASE INVITE A POOR MESSCAN
> *


sat night :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 11:26 AM~10771407
> *sat night :cheesy:
> *


WESTHEIMER O QUE??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10771425
> *WESTHEIMER O QUE??
> *


simon


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 11:28 AM~10771432
> *simon
> *


WELL CALL ME POOOTOES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 11:20 AM~10771351
> *your aint red sucka :biggrin: its mika  :cheesy:
> 
> *



whos white fleetwood???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 30 2008, 03:10 PM~10772154
> *whos white fleetwood???
> *


my homies


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 11:20 AM~10771351
> *your aint red sucka :biggrin: its mika  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 28 2008, 12:08 PM~10753387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need to find a cheap coupe or fleet to put on my 90 frame :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 21 2008, 11:59 AM~10704635
> *according to someone on here, usa parts group, has em. but i ordered the catalog and didnt see em. it was a member on here whos building a BAD ASS coupe, shaved everything, molded trunk lid, and in the process of doin a one off interior. its charcoal. he also has a sick lookin toyota 4runner i think.
> *


this was the guy that has em. i didnt need the glass runs, but the weatherstrips i got from him fit perfect.
www.northyaleautoparts.com
its an ebay store.


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Finally got mine back together.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10783030
> *Finally got mine back together.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10783030
> *Finally got mine back together.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 30 2008, 03:10 PM~10772154
> *whos white fleetwood???
> *



here's more :biggrin: 


































how come cavey dont get on here :uh:


----------



## caser (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dayum, those rockers look straight!! uffin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jun 3 2008, 01:50 PM~10789020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size strokes in the rear?????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caser_@Jun 3 2008, 02:12 PM~10788731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jun 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10783711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE CADI'S !! *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10783030
> *Finally got mine back together.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Jun 2 2008, 09:10 PM~10783644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10791433
> *
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


very nice..how much.. :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 3 2008, 06:59 PM~10791433
> *
> Thanks.
> Ready to buy it?  :biggrin:
> ...


have to finish the glass house :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: or else i would


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 3 2008, 08:23 PM~10791700
> *very nice..how much.. :biggrin:
> *


It would be hard to let go after just getting it done, but eleven would do it.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 3 2008, 08:51 PM~10792005
> *It would be hard to let go after just getting it done, but eleven would do it.
> *


 :biggrin: FOR THE RIGHT PRICE EVERYTHING'S FOR SALE!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 3 2008, 08:51 PM~10792005
> *It would be hard to let go after just getting it done, but eleven would do it.
> *


got anymore pics?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 3 2008, 08:56 PM~10792089
> *got anymore pics?
> *


I'll get some good one's this Saturday.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10751488
> *just too clean!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for a vegas lac.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*I'M TAKING OFFERS FOR MY 5.7 CONVERSION .
ANY 1 INTERESTED ??? *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have this plaque for sale.hit me up if your interested.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 2 2008, 06:45 PM~10783030
> *Finally got mine back together.
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY BIGGER PICS ?? LOOKS NICE. *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10801829
> *I'M TAKING OFFERS FOR MY 5.7 CONVERSION .
> ANY 1 INTERESTED ???
> 
> ...



post a price?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 5 2008, 06:39 PM~10808122
> *post a price?
> *


He taking offers bro.let me tell you.that car is worth every penny.who ever gets that car will be more than happy.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 05:41 PM~10808136
> *He taking offers bro.let me tell you.that car is worth every penny.who ever gets that car will be more than happy.
> *


I BET IT IS WORTH EVERY PENNY, BUT A PRICE RANGE WOULNDT HURT>>...BUT IN ALL SENCE THIS CAR IS VERY NICE AND WELL DONE.


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

i am selling a 81 fleet brougham delegance 2door


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Jun 5 2008, 05:50 PM~10808195
> *i am selling a 81 fleet brougham delegance 2door
> *


POST UP SOME INFO ON THE LAC AND YOU CANT FORGET THE PIXS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 5 2008, 06:56 PM~10808239
> *POST UP SOME INFO ON THE LAC AND YOU CANT FORGET THE PIXS.
> *


x2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 05:41 PM~10808136
> *He taking offers bro.let me tell you.that car is worth every penny.who ever gets that car will be more than happy.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 5 2008, 05:44 PM~10808157
> *I BET IT IS WORTH EVERY PENNY, BUT A PRICE RANGE WOULNDT HURT>>...BUT IN ALL SENCE THIS CAR IS VERY NICE AND WELL DONE.
> *


OK WELL THE OFFER NEEDS TO BE IN THE 2 DIGIT K AMOUNT 
EXAMPLE 2 DIGIT K = 00,000.00 
SO DO YOU UNDERSTAND 2 DIGIT K AMOUNT ????


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

i have pics posted on vehicles for sale topic is 81 fleetwood brougham de legance the price is 3000 and runs and has tags


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 07:03 PM~10808288
> *OK WELL THE OFFER NEEDS TO BE IN THE 2 DIGIT  K AMOUNT
> EXAMPLE 2 DIGIT K  = 00,000.00
> SO DO YOU UNDERSTAND 2 DIGIT K AMOUNT  ????
> *


shit.i guess 25 bucks and a bag of chili cheese fritos is out. :angry:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10808288
> *OK WELL THE OFFER NEEDS TO BE IN THE 2 DIGIT  K AMOUNT
> EXAMPLE 2 DIGIT K  = 00,000.00
> SO DO YOU UNDERSTAND 2 DIGIT K AMOUNT  ????
> *



uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 5 2008, 06:06 PM~10808314
> *shit.i guess 25 bucks and a bag of chili cheese fritos is out. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: need info. on the lac contact me @ (661)979-3869 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Jun 5 2008, 06:18 PM~10808389
> *:biggrin: need info. on the lac contact me @ (661)979-3869  :biggrin:
> *


<span style='color:blue'>*I AM TAKING ANY REASONABLE OFFERS , & MAYBE TRADES .
THANK YOU FOR LOOKING *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT FOR THE 90d FLEETWOODS


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*I'M TAKING OFFERS FOR MY 5.7 CONVERSION .
ANY 1 INTERESTED ??? *


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10808288
> *OK WELL THE OFFER NEEDS TO BE IN THE 2 DIGIT  K AMOUNT
> EXAMPLE 2 DIGIT K  = 00,000.00
> SO DO YOU UNDERSTAND 2 DIGIT K AMOUNT  ????
> *


$10,000.01?? Da car is clean, i think u could have sold it long ago if u just put a fuckin price on it


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10808288
> *OK WELL THE OFFER NEEDS TO BE IN THE 2 DIGIT  K AMOUNT
> EXAMPLE 2 DIGIT K  = 00,000.00
> SO DO YOU UNDERSTAND 2 DIGIT K AMOUNT  ????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jun 5 2008, 08:06 PM~10809213
> *$10,000.01?? Da car is clean, i think u could have sold it long ago if u just put a fuckin price on it
> *


DID I ASK YOUR OPINION , OR DO I GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK ????
*NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 11:47 PM~10809570
> *DID I ASK YOUR OPINION , OR DO I GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK ????
> NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 btw nice Lac


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> *I'M TAKING OFFERS FOR MY 5.7 CONVERSION .
> ANY 1 INTERESTED ??? *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 5 2008, 09:00 PM~10809657
> *:0  btw nice Lac
> *


*THANKS BRO . 
I'LL TRADE YOU THE CADI & 10 STACKS FOR THAT
BIG BODY YOU HAVE @ HOMIE TAKING UP SPACE :biggrin: *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 22 2008, 12:25 AM~10710437
> *This topic needs more pics!!
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is supa clean ....talking about the car


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 10:47 PM~10809570
> *DID I ASK YOUR OPINION , OR DO I GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK ????
> NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL










:0 Dam homie I never seen someone so worked up out of questions.....relax...do you have high cholesterol? get that checked homie...... :biggrin: 













j/k


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 04:58 PM~10799683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this i like


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 5 2008, 11:08 PM~10810725
> *LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 5 2008, 11:08 PM~10810725
> *LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I AINT WORKED UP BRO , I ACTUALLY SIT BACK & L.O.L ABOUT 
THE NOOBS REPLY .& OFFER


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2008, 01:29 AM~10810491
> *THANKS BRO .
> I'LL TRADE YOU THE CADI & 10 STACKS FOR THAT
> BIG BODY YOU HAVE @ HOMIE TAKING UP SPACE  :biggrin:
> ...


Put 10 more stacks in there :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2008, 01:29 AM~10810491
> *THANKS BRO .
> I'LL TRADE YOU THE CADI & 10 STACKS FOR THAT
> BIG BODY YOU HAVE @ HOMIE TAKING UP SPACE  :biggrin:
> ...


DBL :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 6 2008, 08:55 AM~10812273
> *Put 10 more stacks in there :biggrin:
> *


IF I HAD IT TO SPARE I PROBABLY WOULD BRO , BUT UNFORTUNATELY
I DON'T HAVE IT TO SPARE .


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2008, 05:58 PM~10814739
> *IF I HAD IT TO SPARE I PROBABLY WOULD BRO , BUT UNFORTUNATELY
> I DON'T HAVE IT TO SPARE .
> *


I'm sure I'll still have it in the garage, by the time you do :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_image...700_39_full.jpg


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2008, 09:24 AM~10811866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I AINT WORKED UP BRO , I ACTUALLY SIT BACK  & L.O.L ABOUT
> THE NOOBS REPLY .& OFFER
> *


  

Tell me about it :uh:

TTT


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10809570
> *DID I ASK YOUR OPINION , OR DO I GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK ????
> NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: Put a price on it *****!!!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 6 2008, 07:32 PM~10816097
> *
> 
> Tell me about it :uh:
> ...


SO WHY YOU EDIT YOUR POST ? 
WHAT DID YOU ORIGINALLY PUT ?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816281
> *SO WHY YOU EDIT YOUR POST ?
> WHAT DID YOU ORIGINALLY PUT  ?
> *


 :scrutinize: 

Oh yea I forgot to add the *TTT* for all my homies ridin the 90d 2dr. fleetwoods


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 6 2008, 11:47 PM~10816479
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> Oh yea I forgot to add the TTT for all my homies ridin the 90d 2dr. fleetwoods
> *


 :biggrin: luv mine


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Jun 6 2008, 07:29 PM~10816083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 6 2008, 11:47 PM~10816479
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> Oh yea I forgot to add the TTT for all my homies ridin the 90d 2dr. fleetwoods
> *



no love for 90d 2dr coupes  :tears:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Gettin a little closer. He took the quarter glass out to wrap the vinyl around the frames good.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 7 2008, 09:33 AM~10818432
> *Gettin a little closer. He took the quarter glass out to wrap the vinyl around the frames good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 7 2008, 09:33 AM~10818432
> *Gettin a little closer. He took the quarter glass out to wrap the vinyl around the frames good.
> 
> 
> ...


the might as well makem power windows now


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 7 2008, 09:24 PM~10820464
> *the might as well makem power windows  now
> *


Man i wish i had the time to do that. It looks bad ass with the glass down


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 7 2008, 09:33 AM~10818432
> *Gettin a little closer. He took the quarter glass out to wrap the vinyl around the frames good.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice more pictures of this one :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 7 2008, 11:09 PM~10820938
> *very nice more pictures of this one :biggrin:
> *


Got to finish up a bunch of loose ends and clean the shit out of it. should have it out tomorrow and snap some good pics if all goes well.


----------



## istvan (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## istvan (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## istvan (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## istvan (Sep 23, 2007)

I FUCKED UP POSTING THE MONTE CARLO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by istvan_@Jun 8 2008, 02:33 AM~10822009
> *I FUCKED UP POSTING THE MONTE CARLO
> *


did you ever.......






















:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 8 2008, 02:59 AM~10822052
> *did you ever.......
> :biggrin:
> *


we in the 90'd section

that monte is clean as fuck tho


----------



## istvan (Sep 23, 2007)

its one of the members from cen.cal majestics


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10823838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10823838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wait till 96bigbody see this one ! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

[ i like rare caddy's i even like cloth guts in them & yea i seen a caddy with roll up windows....................... a 64 cdv at a car show order from the factory hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

My 5.7 84 Fleetwood dElegance built in 90 days.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 07:04 PM~10824830
> *My 5.7 84 Fleetwood dElegance built in 90 days.
> 
> 
> ...


nice cd in the floorboard 

very clean fleet , mad props on the quick build for such a clean turnout :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 05:04 PM~10824830
> *My 5.7 84 Fleetwood dElegance built in 90 days.
> 
> 
> ...


*CAME OUT NICE ! *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car looks great doe. on them 72s too...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Glad you all like it. I cant wait to get it cut and few odds and ends i want to do. Should have it all right by the end of this month.

The whole car was done start to finish by me in my garage aside from the top.

One more pic from the park today


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 06:04 PM~10824830
> *My 5.7 84 Fleetwood dElegance built in 90 days.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10825974
> *Glad you all like it. I cant wait to get it cut and few odds and ends i want to do. Should have it all right by the end of this month.
> 
> The whole car was done start to finish by me in my garage aside from the top.
> ...


very nice..what else is in store for it? gonna cut it?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

great work doe!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jun 8 2008, 11:00 PM~10825995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Im going to the post office in the morning, sorry for the delay. As you can see i have been busy as hell


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10825974
> *Glad you all like it. I cant wait to get it cut and few odds and ends i want to do. Should have it all right by the end of this month.
> 
> The whole car was done start to finish by me in my garage aside from the top.
> ...


Damn Doe, that car is hella clean. I'm getting inspired to finish mine now.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 9 2008, 12:20 AM~10826814
> *Damn Doe, that car is hella clean. I'm getting inspired to finish mine now.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, thats the look i was going for from the start.  
I think i inspired a few guys to get busy on theirs. These are a lot of work. But if i can do it all in 90 days on my own anyone can build one with some hard work.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 07:04 PM~10824830
> *My 5.7 84 Fleetwood dElegance built in 90 days.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work Doe - another CLEAN-ASS lac!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight doe :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jun 9 2008, 02:31 AM~10827832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 9 2008, 07:43 AM~10828774
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 that looks awsome love it all the same color.... do you plan to juice it or just leave it as a cruiser??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 9 2008, 01:34 PM~10829893
> *that looks awsome love it all the same color.... do you plan to juice it or just leave it as a cruiser??
> *


Yeah im going to juice it. Should be done by the end of the month. But its still staying as a cruiser. Thats why i built it and why i swapped the drivetrain and everything.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

nice so dash swap? and 5.7 and all that in 90 days daaamn


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 11:42 PM~10827042
> *if i can do it all in 90 days on my own anyone can build one with some hard work.
> *


Dont forget "Skills" :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

one of the cleanest caddy's here in SACRAMENTO.







.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jun 9 2008, 01:44 PM~10831248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice coupe!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jun 9 2008, 01:44 PM~10831248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE INTERIOR TAN OR CREAM ?
LOOKS GOOD EITHER COLOR , JUST WONDERING ?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jun 9 2008, 01:44 PM~10831248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC+Jun 9 2008, 01:44 PM~10831248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it has 90 panels but stock header. What's up wit the panels on the bumper? Looks like fabric : confused:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE THEY MOLDED THE GROOVES OFF.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 9 2008, 05:11 PM~10832659
> *LOOKS LIKE THEY MOLDED THE GROOVES OFF.
> *


Maybe its just me, but I dont like it. Looks....... I dont like it.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 9 2008, 05:08 PM~10832647
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> I see it has 90 panels but stock header. What's up wit the panels on the bumper? Looks like fabric : confused:
> *


yeah the molding are covered in fabric, the dude is an upholster and decided he wanted a different look.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

does it look 90'd out enuff now for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jun 9 2008, 01:44 PM~10831248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 9 2008, 05:23 PM~10832750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 9 2008, 03:20 PM~10831490
> *one of the cleanest caddy's here in SACRAMENTO.
> 
> 
> ...


DO ANY BODY KNOW IF THIS IS A 90 FENDER OR 80S FENDER


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Jun 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10834186
> *DO ANY BODY KNOW IF THIS IS A 90 FENDER OR 80S FENDER
> *


You really can't tell it could be a 90 fender or a 80's fender tht was cut


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

looks like a cut 80's fender.......


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 07:04 PM~10824830
> *My 5.7 84 Fleetwood dElegance built in 90 days.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!! 
now you really make me wanna do mine all navy :biggrin: I have navy blue pillows like new so its gonna be silver with blue gutts or a grey/blue  still not sure


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Jun 9 2008, 10:22 PM~10834186
> *DO ANY BODY KNOW IF THIS IS A 90 FENDER OR 80S FENDER
> *


80's fender with tha 90 bumper pushed of it....... Ive done a few here in town that way.... and ya id does look like the panels are covered in fabric :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln+Jun 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10823838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: yea thats fuckin clean, hey man you going to the woodburn show this weekend?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

heres my new project :biggrin: didnt even finish my last one before i sold it


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:angry: When you cut a 80's fender do you have to have it tucked too, is there any pics on how to do this? My car got hated on by some haters this weekend and i need to change the fender, and get it kandy painted to match! :angry:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63+Jun 9 2008, 02:25 PM~10830245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats how this one was from the factory. Silver with silver top and blue pillows. I know that would look real nice. That was my second choice :biggrin: 

I looked thru most of this topic and really the only one i saw like this was the one from super natural probably 10 years ago. I just wanted something clean that you dont see often on these cars


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:58 AM~10835309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool come up, theres this 80 coupedeville around the corner for 500, but i think ima get this 77 ltd :0


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 9 2008, 10:58 PM~10835309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE! Been looking for a factory bald Deville like that for a while. Had to settle for one with the vinyl top. Oh well. Good luck with the project and post progress pics puh-leaze!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2008, 10:58 PM~10825974
> *Glad you all like it. I cant wait to get it cut and few odds and ends i want to do. Should have it all right by the end of this month.
> 
> The whole car was done start to finish by me in my garage aside from the top.
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2008, 12:11 AM~10835432
> *Yeah it was a lot of work. I pulled everything off the parts car, went thru the motor and reselaed it and replaced a lot of parts. It took a lot of time doing that and figuring out the engine and wiring swap since i've never done that shit before.
> Man thats how this one was from the factory. Silver with silver top and blue pillows. I know that would look real nice. That was my second choice  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


theres a navy on navy in san antonio and one in south houston.... If they werent so close id go navy on navy for sure  might just go the same color as the lecab?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 10 2008, 09:42 AM~10836805
> *theres a navy on navy in san antonio and one in south houston.... If they werent so close id go navy on navy for sure  might just go the same color as the lecab?
> *


That would be cool too. Perfect pair of cars


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2008, 09:14 AM~10836911
> *That would be cool too. Perfect pair of cars
> *


cloth top in navy, navy gutts and the same paint?? just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 10 2008, 10:18 AM~10836927
> *cloth top in navy, navy gutts and the same paint??  just a thought :biggrin:
> *


You cant go wrong there.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

can anyone help me find some converted 2dr panels or can anyone make them for me? let me know


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 10 2008, 07:43 AM~10837053
> *can anyone help me find some converted 2dr panels or can anyone make them for me? let me know
> *


*BIG DOE ON HERE MAKES 2DR.PANELS *


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 10 2008, 03:59 PM~10839350
> *BIG DOE ON HERE MAKES 2DR.PANELS
> *


thanks homie


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Jun 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10834186
> *DO ANY BODY KNOW IF THIS IS A 90 FENDER OR 80S FENDER
> *


Thats an 80's fender if you look where the bumper's at under the corner light you can see the filler


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

BIG      dOE AS ALWAYS GOOD JOB


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 10 2008, 04:59 PM~10839350
> *BIG DOE ON HERE MAKES 2DR.PANELS
> *



does great work too ... made mine for my sons 83


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jun 10 2008, 05:10 PM~10839459
> *BIG           dOE AS ALWAYS GOOD JOB
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i just got me one again :biggrin: ill have pics up soon


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2008, 02:36 AM~10843923
> *i just got me one again :biggrin: ill have pics up soon
> *


hahaha there like crack huh ,iam caddy addicted too :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Jun 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10834186
> *DO ANY BODY KNOW IF THIS IS A 90 FENDER OR 80S FENDER
> *


its an 80's fender


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jun 9 2008, 03:44 PM~10831248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn right click save :0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 11 2008, 06:02 AM~10844423
> *hahaha there like crack huh ,iam caddy addicted too :biggrin:
> *


HERE SHE IS SHES GETTING READY TO BE 90d OUT SOON


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

COMMIN BACK SOON


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 11 2008, 06:30 PM~10848234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2008, 09:39 AM~10837027
> *You cant go wrong there.
> *


what about the new VW beetle Lt. blue? :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2008, 04:28 PM~10848212
> *HERE SHE IS SHES GETTING READY TO BE 90d OUT SOON
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2008, 05:44 PM~10848338
> *what about the new VW beetle Lt. blue? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 11 2008, 05:46 PM~10848361
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10848350
> *
> *


whats up maverick


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 11 2008, 05:21 PM~10848601
> *whats up maverick
> *


whats up bro..i'll be watchin this one.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 11 2008, 06:41 PM~10849175
> *whats up bro..i'll be watchin this one.
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin: ONCE MY FOUR DR 92 COMES HOME ILL START A TOPIC ON IT  SHOULD BE READY FOR NEXT SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jun 11 2008, 05:30 PM~10848234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

comin back soon too :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2008, 06:44 PM~10848338
> *what about the new VW beetle Lt. blue? :cheesy:
> *


VW has some nice new blues. I think i would have to do the panels the same color though, theres so many light blue with navy panels already out :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10851521
> *VW has some nice new blues. I think i would have to do the panels the same color though, theres so many light blue with navy panels already out  :dunno:
> *


its that non metalic lt blue :cheesy: and yeah the panels have to be the color of the car.... Navy gutts and navy cloth top???


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 AM~10851748
> *its that non metalic lt blue :cheesy: and yeah the panels have to be the color of the car.... Navy gutts and navy cloth top???
> *


Yeah that would be nice. I know its hard to decide all of the common color combos have been done over and over. I just finally said fuck it and went and bought the color for mine. I was back and forth every day :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jun 12 2008, 12:45 PM~10854294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamn i love this one :0 Has to be one of the nicest baldies ive seen


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 AM~10854294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I recognize that car :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jun 12 2008, 10:45 AM~10854294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*Any set of chips 50 bucks shipped.These are raw.You need to polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo coming soon.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 AM~10854294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BOTH LOOK NICE !!*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 09:57 PM~10849777
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> comin back soon too  :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: raising the bar on caddys up here again huh.cant wait to see it


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

SOMEBODY ANYBODY! I NEED SOME 80-84 2DR FLEETWOOD TRIM AROUND THE VINYLTOP & DOORS AROUND THE WINDOW :angry:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jun 12 2008, 07:44 PM~10858740
> *SOMEBODY ANYBODY! I NEED SOME 80-84 2DR FLEETWOOD TRIM AROUND THE VINYLTOP & DOORS AROUND THE WINDOW :angry:
> *


POST A BIG PIC OF YOUR AVI & I'LL TELL YOU WHO 
ON HERE HAS WHAT YOU NEED . :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2008, 11:26 PM~10859122
> *POST A BIG PIC OF YOUR AVI & I'LL TELL YOU WHO
> ON HERE HAS WHAT YOU NEED . :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 12 2008, 08:26 PM~10859122
> *POST A BIG PIC OF YOUR AVI & I'LL TELL YOU WHO
> ON HERE HAS WHAT YOU NEED . :biggrin:
> *


hold up i"ll do one better :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jun 13 2008, 12:00 AM~10859431
> *hold up i"ll do one better :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jun 12 2008, 10:00 PM~10859431
> *hold up i"ll do one better :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 10 2008, 06:42 AM~10836805
> *might just go the same color as the lecab?
> *


A his and hers :uh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

what mods do i have to do to make my pillow tops fit perfect in the back seat of my 82 coupe,theirs a 3-4 inch gap back their.do i have to redo the interrior in the back to fill up the space?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

shouldnt have to do any mods... what did you pull them out of?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 13 2008, 04:18 PM~10865333
> *shouldnt have to do any mods... what did you pull them out of?
> *


X2


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 13 2008, 07:18 PM~10865333
> *shouldnt have to do any mods... what did you pull them out of?
> *


The late 80's 4 door seats fit like that. I'm not sure if the 90's are different.

Take the covers and pad off and put them on the metal frame from an 80's 2 dr. seat.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 13 2008, 06:18 PM~10865333
> *shouldnt have to do any mods... what did you pull them out of?
> *


i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20

i'll try to post pix tomorrow to show yall the gap on each of rear seat...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 13 2008, 08:22 PM~10866046
> *The late 80's 4 door seats fit like that. I'm not sure if the 90's are different.
> 
> Take the covers and pad off and put them on the metal frame from an 80's 2 dr. seat.
> *


i dont have any 80s seats,just the seats and everything you put in it still...
hope im not s.o.l


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 10:27 PM~10866385
> *i dont have any 80s seats,just the seats and everything you put in it still...
> hope im not s.o.l
> *


Those red seats are not 90's seats. They dont even look like fleetwood seats at all. 

What i am saying is take you old back seat thats in your car and use the frame from it with the pillow top from the red seat.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 13 2008, 08:52 PM~10866821
> *Those red seats are not 90's seats. They dont even look like fleetwood seats at all.
> 
> What i am saying is take you old back seat thats in your car and use the frame from it with the pillow top from the red seat.
> *


THEY KIND OF LOOK LIKE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE FLEETWOOD SEATS .


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 10:23 PM~10866361
> *i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20
> ...





> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 14 2008, 12:00 AM~10866865
> *THEY KIND OF LOOK LIKE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE FLEETWOOD SEATS .
> *


Its possible? I still think they have an arm rest that opens like the rwd. Its been so long since i have had one i cant remember though. Regardless they look to be out of a FWD car.

I meant not 90-92 like he said in the first post though.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866361
> *i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20
> ...


yea those are out of an el dorado. thats for sure, my homie put them in that car.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 13 2008, 08:42 PM~10867071
> *yea those are out of an el dorado. thats for sure, my homie put them in that car.
> *


X2 90 FLEET THE SAME SIZE AS A GBODYlawl? shitty deal


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10867021
> *Its possible? I still think they have an arm rest that opens  like the rwd. Its been so long since i have had one i cant remember though. Regardless they look to be out of a FWD car.
> 
> I meant not 90-92 like he said in the first post though.
> *


SOME HAVE AN ARMREST THAT OPENS & SOME DON'T , DEPENDS ON MODEL 
I'VE SEEN BOTH @ THE JUNK YARD WHILE LOOKING FOR THE O.G CUP HOLDER


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866361
> *i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20
> ...


look like seville seats 80s hump back check the driver seats there narrower ............my prediction


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 13 2008, 09:00 PM~10866865
> *THEY KIND OF LOOK LIKE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE FLEETWOOD SEATS .
> *




BINGO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 13 2008, 10:19 PM~10867279
> *SOME HAVE AN ARMREST THAT OPENS & SOME DON'T , DEPENDS ON MODEL
> I'VE SEEN BOTH  @ THE JUNK YARD WHILE LOOKING FOR THE O.G CUP HOLDER
> *




I HAVE 2 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2008, 03:56 AM~10867898
> *I HAVE 2 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2008, 01:56 AM~10867898
> *I HAVE 2 :0
> *


 :0 I ONLY HAVE 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 14 2008, 12:42 AM~10867071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No bingo :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866361
> *i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20
> ...


if theres a gap in the back seats theyr from an el dorado 80-85, i almost bought some red ones a while back but they didnt fit my car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 14 2008, 03:56 AM~10867898
> *I HAVE 2 :0
> *


I have six :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866361
> *i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20
> ...


I can tell you from the pics they are NOT from a 90-92. 90-92's have center console, those seats do not. Sorry I dont have any other info, but the seats should fit flush in a coupe, they might be from a smaller lac, because I have 90's seats in my 2 door caprice and i didn't need any mods to put them in.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ATLEAST THEY DOUBLE PILLOWS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 14 2008, 02:33 PM~10869900
> *I have six :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:biggrin: my 90 cup holder.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MYOLD BABY


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone got some 90 headlight bezels for sale?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CADILLAC D, Hellraizer

:wave: WUZ UP DAWG U ON HERE EARLY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 04:18 PM~10882226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 04:18 PM~10882226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE , I HAD 1 THAT EXACT SAME COLOR COMBO WITH TAN PILLOWS .
( I MISS THAT CAR )


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 16 2008, 05:10 PM~10882629
> *NICE , I HAD 1 THAT EXACT SAME COLOR COMBO WITH TAN PILLOWS .
> ( I MISS THAT CAR )
> *


*I SAW IT ON THE 90-92 TOPIC . *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone have the clips for the chrome that goes on the bottom of doors?

And is there a way to stop the heat pumping out the bottom vent?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10883073
> *Anyone have the clips for the chrome that goes on the bottom of doors?
> 
> And is there a way to stop the heat pumping out the bottom vent?
> *


prob a vacc leak which leaves the door open to the heater box...sometimes its the switch...need to take out the back of the glovebox to get in there


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 04:19 PM~10882234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 04:19 PM~10882234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/723687902.html


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 14 2008, 02:33 PM~10869900
> *I have sex :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 17 2008, 10:10 PM~10892602
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: not really aunt flow is in town so shes been shyyyysstteeeeee :angry:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 14 2008, 05:17 PM~10870083
> *I can tell you from the pics they are NOT from a 90-92. 90-92's have center console, those seats do not. Sorry I dont have any other info, but the seats should fit flush in a coupe, they might be from a smaller lac, because I have 90's seats in my 2 door caprice and i didn't need any mods to put them in.
> *


dayum im starting to hate this so bad! heres the pics i took of the gap.i did'nt put the fronts in yet so pray for me..think i might be selling these pretty soon
if this shit is a flop!.!.!.!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 18 2008, 11:12 AM~10897291
> *dayum so did i get ripped off? heres the pics i took of the gap
> 
> 
> ...


i know you dont wanna hear it, but unfortunatly yes. there should be no gap whatso ever.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 18 2008, 11:12 AM~10897291
> *dayum so did i get ripped off? heres the pics i took of the gap
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know if you got ripped off, maybe jumped the gun and didnt do your homework. they _were_ in a g body.  
theyre clean. sell them to someone with a regal or cutlass... :dunno:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

i juts finished puttin these in, need to get front one re-done.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 18 2008, 11:19 AM~10897355
> *i dont know if you got ripped off, maybe jumped the gun and didnt do your homework. they were in a g body.
> theyre clean. sell them to someone with a regal or cutlass... :dunno:
> *


x2 slang them bitches.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

man i feel bad that you got taken for some el do seats, let me see if i can find you some pillows that will fit your lac and ill hook you up wit da homie price.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 18 2008, 01:23 PM~10897406
> *man i feel bad that you got taken for some el do seats, let me see if i can find you some pillows that will fit your lac and ill hook you up wit da homie price.
> *


thats was up,it took me bout 5-6 months to save up for them seats due to being on disability when i got parellized 2yrs ago.kinda getting around now walking somewhat,but money dont flow like it use to AT ALL.i think carma is a bitch,lol..so yea,the seats are for sale for what i payed for them $350 "picked up".i'll be at westside lowriders c.c picnic july 26 in hamilton,oh if anyone interrested getting them then....


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

for sure, try to get rid of them and ill look for some and im sure i can get them a third of what you paid or less.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 18 2008, 09:34 PM~10901376
> *for sure, try to get rid of them and ill look for some and im sure i can get them a third of what you paid or less.
> *


im all about it!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres new pics of mine


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10901719
> *heres new pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 nice lac :0 , are those 6x9 in the rear deck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 18 2008, 08:26 PM~10901857
> *nice lac :0 , are those 6x9 in the rear deck
> *


yea 4 of them...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10901909
> *yea 4 of them...
> *


thats clean, if you dont mind me askin how did you fit them back there? maybe coupe and fleets are alil different in the rear deck cuz i can only fit 2 4x10 :angry: ,either way looks tight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 18 2008, 08:35 PM~10901934
> *thats clean, if you dont mind me askin how did you fit them back there? maybe coupe and fleets are alil different in the rear deck cuz i can only fit 2 4x10 :angry: ,either way looks tight.
> *


cut out hte whole rear deck, bend the seat frames a little in....cut out mdf board, wrap it in vinyl and then jam it in place, it doesnt move or come loose, my homeboy did it for me for 100 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:42 PM~10902000
> *cut out hte whole rear deck, bend the seat frames a little in....cut out mdf board, wrap it in vinyl and then jam it in place, it doesnt move or come loose, my homeboy did it for me for 100 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


looks tight, might have to try that and fiberglass the whole rear deck. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10901719
> *heres new pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 18 2008, 11:52 PM~10902109
> *LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 19 2008, 01:19 AM~10903277
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Jun 16 2008, 05:10 PM~10883073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 07:42 PM~10902000
> *cut out hte whole rear deck, bend the seat frames a little in....cut out mdf board, wrap it in vinyl and then jam it in place , it doesnt move or come loose, my homeboy did it for me for 100 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 18 2008, 01:19 PM~10897366
> *i juts finished puttin these in, need to get front one re-done.
> *


Ricardo what does a set of new pillows go for out your way? Something I can have made new with foam inserts and all that I can put on my 92 non pillow leather seat frames.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 19 2008, 03:31 AM~10903661
> *Witch exact clips do yo need?
> X2
> *


For the chrome rockers on the bottom of the doors only, not the one mounted on the body.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS PAST SHOW,


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LIV4LACS DID A BADASS 1 OF A KIND 90 FLAT CAP FOR MY COUPE GOTTA GET BETTER PICTURES MY COMPUTER IS MESSED UP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2008, 10:32 PM~10910033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10901719
> *heres new pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...



nice ass fleet


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 5 2008, 11:06 PM~10810705
> *this bitch is supa clean ....talking about the car
> *




Any more pics of this lac?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10866361
> *i bought them from "DOUGHBOY1117" and he had them in his 80s grand prix,i hope their 90-92 fleetwood/brougham seats..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=368238&st=20
> ...



arent fleetwood's b-body cuz grand-prix are g-body.... would explain the seats not fittin in


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 19 2008, 07:23 PM~10909528
> *Ricardo what does a set of new pillows go for out your way? Something I can have made new with foam inserts and all that I can put on my 92 non pillow leather seat frames.
> *


pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2008, 09:32 PM~10910033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 09:12 PM~10901719
> *heres new pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2008, 10:32 PM~10910033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good felipe


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 11:12 PM~10901719
> *heres new pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 16 2008, 09:10 PM~10883073
> *Anyone have the clips for the chrome that goes on the bottom of doors?
> 
> And is there a way to stop the heat pumping out the bottom vent?
> *


 :dunno: ??


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10915363
> *:dunno: ??
> *


WHICH CLIPS BRO , THE ROUND 1'S WITH THE SLOT IN THE MIDDLE ?
IF YOU NEED THOSE I CAN GO PICK SOME UP @ A SHOP ABOUT 
30 MINUTES FROM MY PAD . 


AS FOR THE HEATER BOX . IT IS EITHER A VACCUM LEAK 
( CHECK THE VACCUM LINE THAT PLUGS IN BEHIND YOUR GLOVE BOX)
OR THE VACCUM PUMP RELAY ( I THINK IS ALSO BEHIND GLOVE BOX )


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jun 18 2008, 07:42 PM~10900913
> *thats was up,it took me bout 5-6 months to save up for them seats due to being on disability when i got parellized 2yrs ago.kinda getting around now walking somewhat,but money dont flow like it use to AT ALL.i think carma is a bitch,lol..so yea,the seats are for sale for what i payed for them $350  "picked up".i'll be at westside lowriders c.c picnic july 26 in hamilton,oh if anyone interrested getting them then....
> *


 If the front set work, ( dont know if they will) just get a set of rear pillows from a junkyard, you can usally find a rear set for cheap and in good shape


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: 



















BY AN OLD LADY EATING SHIT ON THE PHONE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BUILD EM AND BREAK EM!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 08:21 PM~10917261
> *BUILD EM AND BREAK EM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 11:21 PM~10917261
> *BUILD EM AND BREAK EM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they do make chains for that


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS LIKE 98 FAM


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2008, 08:21 PM~10917261
> *BUILD EM AND BREAK EM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin ryan :biggrin: when you building another hogg


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 20 2008, 05:40 PM~10916456
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up  , id go buck wild on that bitch :biggrin: ....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 20 2008, 07:40 PM~10916456
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


i'd punch the old bitch right in her liver lips :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 20 2008, 05:40 PM~10916456
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks but looks like it would be worth fixing


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS BILLY , AND GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK ON HERE SMILEY,IF ANYBODY IS WONDERING HOW THE RIDE IS ON THE NEW 5-20S IS. THEY RIDE FINE I RODE OUT TO A SHOW A COUPLE WEEKS AGO A HOUR AWAYTHERE AND BACK. AND IT WAS NOT BAD AT ALL, AND NO RUBBING AND A NICE LOOK, EXTENDED A-ARMS AND ALL. THE 14S LOOK JUST LIKE THE OGS EXCEPT THE TREAD, DONT REALLY KNOW ABOUT THE 13S


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 21 2008, 01:48 PM~10920613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any videos of this :0 ?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 21 2008, 03:48 PM~10920613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 21 2008, 03:06 PM~10920828
> *that sucks but looks like it would be worth fixing
> *


she bent the frame & itll cost an arm n a leg 2 fix it , imma strip it & prolly put da pieces on my next lac


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 16 2008, 06:10 PM~10883073
> *Anyone have the clips for the chrome that goes on the bottom of doors?
> 
> And is there a way to stop the heat pumping out the bottom vent?
> *


You have a 90 dash??????
If so theres a little sensor behind the long woodgrain strip on top of dash, on the passenger side if you have a 90 sendsor the heat ,a/c wont work properly, you need to get a sensor out of the 80s dash!!! if you take off the top dash pad you will find it, it has two green wires and if you cant find the sensor , twist the wires together and you'll get a/c, of leave them off and you'll get heat, happened to me before :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2008, 08:47 AM~10931219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 23 2008, 11:50 AM~10931239
> *You have a 90 dash??????
> If so there's a little sensor behind the long wood grain strip on top of dash, on the passenger side if you have a 90 sensor the heat ,a/c wont work properly, you need to get a sensor out of the 80s dash!!! if you take off the top dash pad you will find it, it has two green wires and if you cant find the sensor , twist the wires together and you'll get a/c, of leave them off and you'll get heat, happened to me before  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yep, 90s dash, gotta check that out  
Where's the sensor in the 80's , same place as 90's?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 20 2008, 06:04 PM~10915452
> *WHICH CLIPS BRO , THE ROUND 1'S WITH THE SLOT IN THE MIDDLE ?
> IF YOU NEED THOSE I CAN GO PICK SOME UP @ A SHOP ABOUT
> 30 MINUTES FROM MY PAD .
> ...


Idk, the ones that are behind the rocker mounted to the door, below the 90's molding.
Thx


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 23 2008, 08:46 PM~10936763
> *Yep, 90s dash, gotta check that out
> Where's the sensor in the 80's , same place as 90's?
> *


yea same place if you look on the woodgrain strip where the service engine and all the idiot lights are but all the way down by where the passenger seat is you will see a little cutout, thats where the sensor is mounted behind that little cutout, try splicing the wires and touch them together they should be two green wires LMK how you made out :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 19 2008, 07:11 PM~10909848
> *For the chrome rockers on the bottom of the doors only, not the one mounted on the body.
> *


You need them NEW or USED?? :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 24 2008, 12:15 AM~10938191
> *You need them NEW or USED?? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHICH CLIP IT IS ????
POST A PIC IF YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## LOC STAR (Jun 24, 2008)

Any of the homies got some rear quarter filler panels for my coupe. Need to replace mine. I'm out in Pomona homies.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 24 2008, 03:15 AM~10938191
> *You need them NEW or USED?? :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't matter! :biggrin: As long as they work


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 24 2008, 03:37 AM~10938284
> *YOU KNOW WHICH CLIP IT IS ????
> POST A PIC IF YOU DO  :biggrin:
> *


No, I don't have them :dunno:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

what up peeps, i got a quick question for those that have swapped their seats for pillow seats.
i removed the "pin" (srew) from the seat, but it only seems to move a few inches, is there somethign im missing or not doing right? here the pixs i took of the scre i took out. i apreciate the help homies thanks.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

is there another srew i have to remove to to make them fold forward or should i just swap the hinges from my 80's seats to make them fold down?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 01:14 PM~10948863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint job


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, done by the Leal Bro's in Corpus Christi TX


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 25 2008, 01:42 PM~10949100
> *yeah, done by the Leal Bro's in Corpus Christi TX
> *


LOOKS REALLY FULL ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## LOC STAR (Jun 24, 2008)

NOE BE POSTING A LOT OF NON 90'D CARS. THAT LAST ONE IS CLEAN THOUGH. 

LS


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10807753
> *ANY BIGGER PICS ?? LOOKS NICE.
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOC STAR_@Jun 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10950030
> *NOE BE POSTING A LOT OF NON 90'D CARS. THAT LAST ONE IS CLEAN THOUGH.
> 
> LS
> *


i'm not sure what that means, i'm into bikes


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota+Jun 25 2008, 03:12 PM~10950183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 22 2008, 12:52 AM~10923371
> *any videos of this :0 ?
> *


IN DESIGNS UNLIMITED (IN CHICAGO) TOPIC
POST YOUR RIDES


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10950210
> *
> 
> *


what color is that???


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10943530
> *what up peeps, i got a quick question for those that have swapped their seats for pillow seats.
> i removed the "pin" (srew) from the seat, but it only seems to move a few inches, is there somethign im missing or not doing right? here the pixs i took of the scre i took out. i apreciate the help homies thanks.
> 
> ...


Your better off taking that hinge off your old 2 door seat and putting it on the 4 dr. seat. Its stronger.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2008, 11:11 PM~10952658
> *Your better off taking that hinge off your old 2 door seat and putting it on the 4 dr. seat. Its stronger.
> *


the only way to do it


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jun 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10952658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Make all 3 of them windows roll down by Mr. Ed.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

sick!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 09:54 PM~10952520
> *what color is that???
> *


Got the color code off a 2007 Toyota Rav4.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 25 2008, 11:46 PM~10952959
> *Got the color code off a 2007 Toyota Rav4.
> *


looks the same as mine! 2004 BMW


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 08:52 PM~10953003
> *looks the same as mine! 2004 BMW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 12:52 AM~10953003
> *looks the same as mine! 2004 BMW
> 
> 
> ...


Get out of here with that shit your makin us all look bad :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 12:35 AM~10952868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10952868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn! i wanted to make my windows do the same,
couldnt figure out how to do it without the chance of a leak.
does it interfer with the rear cylinders and lines? 
nice ride! :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 26 2008, 01:19 AM~10953682
> *Get out of here with that shit your makin us all look bad  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 25 2008, 04:12 PM~10950183
> *
> 
> *


Very nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10952868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2008, 11:35 PM~10952868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do they do that?


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 11:52 PM~10953003
> *looks the same as mine! 2004 BMW
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY MACKERAL!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 26 2008, 03:01 PM~10957847
> *how do they do that?
> *


i heard that you have to do it with the limo glass that divides the front from the back. im not 100% sure but thats how it might be done.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ if you notice on fleets the rear window is a lil bigger than the one pictured on that one.so im sure they transpalented that one from a limo.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 26 2008, 06:55 PM~10959445
> *i heard that you have to do it with the limo glass that divides the front from the back. im not 100% sure but thats how it might be done.
> *


THERE WAS 1 DONE HERE LOCALLY . THEY USED THE MECHANISM
FROM AN OLDER SILVERADO TRUCK THAT HAD A POWER UP & DOWN
REAR WINDOW . I WAS TOLD THE 1 IN THE PIC'S ABOVE HAS A LOT 
OF LEAKING ISSUE'S . I WAS GOING TO HAVE MINE DONE , BUT THEY
WOULD NOT GUARANTEE IT WOULDN'T LEAK . SO I NEVER DID IT .


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 20 2008, 06:04 PM~10915452
> *
> AS FOR THE HEATER BOX . IT IS EITHER A VACCUM LEAK
> ( CHECK THE VACCUM LINE THAT PLUGS IN BEHIND YOUR GLOVE BOX)
> ...


What do you look for, a loose vacuum line?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10959588
> *THERE WAS 1 DONE HERE LOCALLY . THEY USED THE MECHANISM
> FROM AN OLDER SILVERADO TRUCK THAT HAD A POWER UP & DOWN
> REAR WINDOW . I WAS TOLD  THE 1 IN THE PIC'S ABOVE HAS A LOT
> ...



yeah i dont think i would recommend it for a daily driver, maybe for a show car but not for a daily, overall its a cool mod to do, but i wonder what all would be involved? maybe later on in life ill try it. i've been tryna hunt down a fleet around my area. i seen one a while back that was clean but i think it got towed.i was close.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 26 2008, 07:36 PM~10959756
> *What do you look for, a loose vacuum line?
> *


YUP , LOOK ON THE PASSENGER SIDE RIGHT WERE THE HOOD HING IS 
CLOSE ALONG THE FENDER . THATS WHERE THE VACCUM LINE GOES 
INTO THE CAR . IF IT'S GOOD , THEN LOOK BEHIND THE GLOVE BOX 
WERE IT CONNECTS .


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 26 2008, 11:05 PM~10959989
> *YUP , LOOK ON THE PASSENGER SIDE  RIGHT WERE THE HOOD HING IS
> CLOSE ALONG THE FENDER . THATS WHERE THE VACCUM LINE GOES
> INTO THE CAR . IF IT'S GOOD , THEN LOOK BEHIND THE GLOVE BOX
> ...


Will do, Thanks


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10960008
> *Will do, Thanks
> *


NO PROB BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2008, 09:11 PM~10952658
> *Your better off taking that hinge off your old 2 door seat and putting it on the 4 dr. seat. Its stronger.
> *


thanks big doe! that what i had in mind after i took that screw out, good lookin homie


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10952859
> *x3  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks fella's :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 26 2008, 09:15 PM~10959588
> *THERE WAS 1 DONE HERE LOCALLY . THEY USED THE MECHANISM
> FROM AN OLDER SILVERADO TRUCK THAT HAD A POWER UP & DOWN
> REAR WINDOW . I WAS TOLD  THE 1 IN THE PIC'S ABOVE HAS A LOT
> ...


i dont blame ya there


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 25 2008, 05:12 PM~10950183
> *
> 
> *


thats bad ass ricky


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ok so i seen this color i really liked for my lac, its off an 04 BMW, a real nice medium blue, i think im gonna buy a gallon  


































:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Almost


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10961521
> *Almost
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of work put into that interior.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:18 PM~10961172
> *ok so i seen this color i really liked for my lac, its off an 04 BMW, a real nice medium blue, i think im gonna buy a gallon
> :biggrin:
> *


Please do...anything but BLACK!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 27 2008, 08:48 AM~10962486
> *Please do...anything but BLACK!!!
> *


 hahaha, i was just messin with brian... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:18 AM~10961172
> *ok so i seen this color i really liked for my lac, its off an 04 BMW, a real nice medium blue, i think im gonna buy a gallon
> :biggrin:
> *


just bought a some paint for a coupe today $740.97


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 04:40 PM~10966152
> *just bought a some paint for a coupe today $740.97
> *


*THATS POCKET CHANGE TO YOU BRIAN !! * :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

*WTB Cadillac grill coin*

i need the coin piece for my cadillac heritage of ownership badge. im talking about the gold coin in the picture. i would prefer one that says I cadillac

thanks


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jun 26 2008, 06:57 PM~10959460
> *^^ if you notice on fleets the rear window is a lil bigger than the one pictured on that one.so im sure they transpalented that one from a limo.
> *


the glass is behing the plastic window cobering thats wrapped in vinly do do the back window i heard its limo glass as wel but..... thats flat glass it needs a curve honda delsol maybe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 06:40 PM~10966152
> *just bought a some paint for a coupe today $740.97
> *


ppg huh?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 01:05 PM~10964320
> *hahaha, i was just  messin with brian... :biggrin:
> *


fuckin prick...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 27 2008, 10:58 PM~10967378
> *fuckin prick...
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:00 PM~10967391
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
just bein a joking hater..but i do really hate you..nah just playn. :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 27 2008, 11:06 PM~10967433
> *:biggrin:
> just bein a joking hater..but i do really hate you..nah just playn.  :angry:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


your good bro, :biggrin: im wanting black or gunmetal, hard to make my mind up, as of right now its toward black, but gunmetal has been leaning me towards less cleaning on it :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:07 PM~10967443
> *your good bro,  :biggrin: im wanting black or gunmetal, hard to make my mind up, as of right now its toward black, but gunmetal has been leaning me towards less cleaning on it :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you should REALLLLLLYY do gun metal..oh and I love you.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 27 2008, 11:16 PM~10967489
> *Yeah you should REALLLLLLYY do gun metal..oh and I love you.
> *


 thanks but :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10960239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh shit i just fell in love.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:07 PM~10967443
> *your good bro,  :biggrin: im wanting black or gunmetal, hard to make my mind up, as of right now its toward black, but gunmetal has been leaning me towards less cleaning on it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 27 2008, 11:28 PM~10967572
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


the man :0 :0 

if i paint it black will you ever forgive me???? :biggrin: :biggrin: not trying to cop the undertakerin any way, its too bad ass, same color black darker grey panels but a different style and theme


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:34 PM~10967611
> *the man :0  :0
> 
> if i paint it black will you ever forgive me???? :biggrin:  :biggrin: not trying to cop the undertaker, same colors but a different style and theme
> *


its all good :biggrin: i need me sum competition at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 27 2008, 11:35 PM~10967621
> *its all good  :biggrin: i need  me  sum  competition  at  the  shows  :biggrin:
> *


and i would need all the help i could get...lol is it that boring???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:34 PM~10967611
> *the man :0  :0
> 
> if i paint it black will you ever forgive me???? :biggrin:  :biggrin: not trying to cop the undertaker, same colors but a different style and theme
> *


thats a good thing it just pushes everyone else to come out with something better


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10967626
> *and i would need all the help i could get...lol is it that boring???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


after a awhile you just start melting the trophys :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 27 2008, 11:38 PM~10967633
> *after  a awhile  you just start melting  the  trophys :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: sit around the camp fire of trophies singing "combuya my lord"..
:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10967675
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: sit around the camp fire of trophies singing "combuya my lord"..
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just got my caddy back from the pinstriper. Oh, and some leafing too.  

before:









after, with the pinstriping and leaf:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10967834
> *Just got my caddy back from the pinstriper. Oh, and some leafing too.
> 
> before:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10967834
> *Just got my caddy back from the pinstriper. Oh, and some leafing too.
> 
> before:
> ...


looks good


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 27 2008, 06:41 PM~10966672
> *the glass is behing the plastic window cobering thats  wrapped in  vinly do  do the back  window i  heard its limo glass as wel but..... thats  flat glass it needs a curve  honda delsol maybe
> *


intresting. now that it hink about that makes sense, it would need to curve alil bit to go down. but it looks like it installed at an angle not straight tho. any ways thats something to think about.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 27 2008, 10:14 PM~10967834
> *Just got my caddy back from the pinstriper. Oh, and some leafing too.
> 
> before:
> ...


----------



## mannylak94 (Oct 16, 2007)

HEY SMILEY IS THAT BIG 12 FOOT TROPHY READY THAT YOUR FORMING FROM THE ONES YOU MELTED DOWN..!! P.S U STILL MY HERO..!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 07:40 PM~10966152
> *just bought a some paint for a coupe today $740.97
> *


Paint just keeps goin up :thumbsdown: :banghead:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mannylak94_@Jun 28 2008, 10:58 AM~10969423
> *HEY SMILEY IS THAT BIG 12 FOOT TROPHY READY  THAT YOUR FORMING FROM THE ONES YOU MELTED DOWN..!! P.S U STILL MY HERO..!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10967834
> *Just got my caddy back from the pinstriper. Oh, and some leafing too.
> 
> before:
> ...


Nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

thats clean uffin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

all these cars are!


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

NEW VISION COMING SOON!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jun 29 2008, 01:32 PM~10974386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Jun 29 2008, 11:32 AM~10974386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That body style doesn't look like an 80's


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10974777
> *That body style doesn't look like an 80's
> *


its a 1980 cadillac  topless


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 27 2008, 06:28 PM~10966380
> *WTB Cadillac grill coin
> 
> i need the coin piece for my cadillac heritage of ownership badge. im talking about the gold coin in the picture. i would prefer one that says I cadillac
> ...


hit up slowtrain1 , hes got all of them :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 29 2008, 01:35 PM~10974777
> *That body style doesn't look like an 80's
> *


yes it do looks like they did a lecab cut  & i noticed.......... how the jack stands not damage the paint or thats when the rockers hide all that!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jun 29 2008, 01:40 PM~10974794
> *its a 1980 cadillac    topless
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any interior shots?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 30 2008, 11:48 AM~10981043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS STILL ONE OF MY FAVORITES OF ALL TIME,FROM STREET CUSTOM MAG


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 30 2008, 11:01 AM~10980617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY ENGINE PICS OF THE LAVENDER CADI ??*


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jun 26 2008, 11:20 AM~10955593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally got to use those uppers and lowers I got from you.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jul 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10993657
> *Thanks.
> Finally got to use those uppers and lowers I got from you.
> *


yeah i kinda regret sellin them, i liked the pockets on the lowers ,naw im glad your runnin em, cars lookin dope :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10982791
> *ANY ENGINE PICS OF THE LAVENDER CADI ??
> *


It has a TPI engine now. :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 24 2008, 08:01 AM~10939506
> *Doesn't matter!  :biggrin: As long as they work
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2008, 12:42 AM~10995046
> *It has a TPI engine now. :0
> *


yes it does ill post pics in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Here you go 704 sheen.


These clips are for the front 90-92 fender (also holds the front side of the rocker panel)










These clips are for the 80-85 2dr fleetwood door rockers.










And these clips are for the 80-85 2dr fleetwood center rocker panels (the end side of the rockers panels)


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 2 2008, 07:56 AM~10996466
> *yes it does ill post pics in a minute :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking for 80-85 2dr rwd fleetwood brougham parts CLICK HERE!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2008, 12:42 AM~10995046
> *It has a TPI engine now. :0
> *


THE ONLY ONE I TOOK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this bitch hard, love. what ever happend to it


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 03:37 PM~10999417
> *this bitch hard, love. what ever happend to it
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it for sale here in town :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn its in vegas?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 2 2008, 03:38 PM~10999432
> *I saw it for sale here in town :0
> *


FOR REAL ? DAMN I LIKE THAT RIDE . WHAT'S HE ASKING FOR IT ?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 03:42 PM~10999460
> *FOR REAL ? DAMN I LIKE THAT RIDE . WHAT'S HE ASKING FOR IT ?
> *


I want to say he was asking 18k, but I don't remember... It was months ago and he was in Green Valley. I do remember it was that particular car because I went :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10999469
> *I want to say he was asking 18k, but I don't remember... It was months ago and he was in Green Valley. I do remember it was that particular car because I went  :0    :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT THAT CAR WAS FROM DOWN HERE . GUESS I WAS 
WRONG , THAT EXPLAINS WHY I HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN SO LONG .
CAR IS CLEAN , I ALWAY'S SAW IT ROLLING SO I NEVER GOT
A CHANCE TO CHECK OUT THE ENGINE , TRUNK , OR INTERIOR .
YOU KNOW IF IT'S A FULL SWAP 5.7 ???


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

*that car is in tucson, az now (its a bad ass lac)*


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10999491
> *I THOUGHT THAT CAR WAS FROM DOWN HERE . GUESS I WAS
> WRONG , THAT EXPLAINS WHY I HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN SO LONG .
> CAR IS CLEAN , I ALWAY'S SAW IT ROLLING SO I NEVER GOT
> ...


He didnt have a Nevada number so I assume he just moved down here or is one of those guys that just don't change their number. I never got the chance to see it in person and I didn't bother to call and go look since I didn't have money. I'd would've just woste his time and looked like a douche bag.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 03:48 PM~10999502
> *that car is in tucson, az now (its a bad ass lac)
> *


You know the deal, Pix or it didn't happen :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

ill post pics later when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 2 2008, 03:49 PM~10999507
> *He didnt have a Nevada number so I assume he just moved down here or is one of those guys that just don't change their number. I never got the chance to see it in person and I didn't bother to call and go look since I didn't have money. I'd would've just woste his time and looked like a douche bag.
> *


 :thumbsup: GOTCHA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 2 2008, 04:38 PM~10999432
> *I saw it for sale here in town :0
> *


dont think thats the same one you seen that car was totaled in a car accident


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 04:46 PM~10999491
> *I THOUGHT THAT CAR WAS FROM DOWN HERE . GUESS I WAS
> WRONG , THAT EXPLAINS WHY I HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN SO LONG .
> CAR IS CLEAN , I ALWAY'S SAW IT ROLLING SO I NEVER GOT
> ...


no car has 4.1 partial wrap but clean a fuck


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 2 2008, 04:18 PM~10999690
> *no  car  has  4.1  partial  wrap  but clean  a fuck
> *


KOOL , & YOUR RIGHT IT IS CLEAN :biggrin: 
HOW YOU FEELING BRO ? GOOD I HOPE . :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

YEAP STREETLIFE CAR CLUB HAD IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 05:30 PM~10999770
> *KOOL , & YOUR RIGHT IT IS CLEAN  :biggrin:
> HOW YOU FEELING BRO ? GOOD I HOPE . :biggrin:
> *


feel much better i just got back from harbor general


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 2 2008, 05:31 PM~10999780
> *YEAP STREETLIFE CAR CLUB HAD IT
> *


yep thats the 1 i seen the owner about 2 weeks ago he said he plans on fixing it back up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 2 2008, 03:37 PM~10999417
> *this bitch hard, love. what ever happend to it
> 
> 
> ...


always liked this one. that brake light tripped me out. uffin: any close ups of the brake light? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 2 2008, 04:16 PM~10999681
> *dont  think  thats the  same  one  you seen  that  car  was  totaled  in a car accident
> *


 :nono: that car is here in tucson, it was parked behind me at the tucson show
its exactly the same as the other photo posted....it still has the cali plate on it!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 05:36 PM~10999821
> *:nono: that car is here in tucson, it was parked behind me at the tucson show
> its exactly the same as the other photo posted....it still has the cali plate on it!!
> *


i seen the car whe n it was crashed he is from streetlife unless he fixed it and sold it but i know he said he was gonna bring it back i remember cuz i asked what was the name of the blue he told me it was paradise blue :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 05:36 PM~10999821
> *:nono: that car is here in tucson, it was parked behind me at the tucson show
> its exactly the same as the other photo posted....it still has the cali plate on it!!
> *


i want to see pics


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

that car has been in three shows here in town......... the guy that bought is a friend of one of my club members.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 05:40 PM~10999853
> *that car has been in three shows here in town......... the guy that bought is a friend of one of my club members.
> *


ok we wanna see it like i said that car was tottaled awhile back


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

ill post pics when i get home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 05:41 PM~10999864
> *ill post pics when i get home :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 2 2008, 04:31 PM~10999781
> *feel  much  better  i just got  back from  harbor  general
> *


DAMN YOU WERE VERY CLOSE TO ME , YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME 
SO WE COULD HAVE MET UP FOR LUNCH . & GLAD TO HEAR YOUR FEELING
BETTER BRO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 05:45 PM~10999898
> *DAMN YOU WERE VERY CLOSE TO ME , YOU SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME
> SO WE COULD HAVE MET UP FOR LUNCH . & GLAD TO HEAR YOUR FEELING
> BETTER BRO  :biggrin:
> *


ill probably be there for my operation


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 2 2008, 04:49 PM~10999917
> *ill probably be there  for  my  operation
> *


LET ME KNOW BRO , YOU KNOW I'LL SNEAK YOU IN SOME REAL FOOD 
& BRING YOU A MAGAZINE OR 2 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10999951
> *LET ME KNOW BRO , YOU KNOW I'LL SNEAK YOU IN SOME REAL FOOD
> & BRING YOU A MAGAZINE OR 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 04:41 PM~10999864
> *ill post pics when i get home :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here you go jacc...its a car show here in tucson in may 2008


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jul 2 2008, 06:14 PM~11000098
> *here you go jacc...its a car show here in tucson in may 2008
> 
> 
> ...


ok i guess he did fix it then he sold it . thats a bad car he still has ca plates


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jul 2 2008, 05:14 PM~11000098
> *here you go jacc...its a car show here in tucson in may 2008
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

NEW VISION


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is that just a chopped top?^^^^^^^^


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1+Jul 2 2008, 06:23 PM~11000988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10999072
> *THE ONLY ONE I TOOK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking for 80-85 2dr rwd fleetwood brougham parts CLICK HERE!!!!


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

here is another pic of this ride :cheesy:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2008, 05:19 PM~10998898
> *Here you go 704 sheen.
> These clips are for the front 90-92 fender (also holds the front side of the rocker panel)
> 
> ...


The chrome piece I circled, how many do I need?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11002048
> *The chrome piece I circled, how many do I need?
> 
> 
> ...


*These are the clips you would need, 5 on each side.*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 01:03 AM~11002439
> *These are the clips you would need, 5 on each side.
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11002464
> *How much?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

JUST PICKED UP MY DONOR CAR :biggrin: THANKS TO CEASER FOR THE HOOK UP  WITH A 5.7 AND SUNROOF :biggrin: 
































IM AIMING FOR NEXT SUMMER WITH IT  NEW LOOK 90d OUT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2008, 01:55 PM~11006978
> *JUST PICKED UP MY DONOR CAR :biggrin:  THANKS TO CEASER FOR THE HOOK UP   WITH A 5.7 AND SUNROOF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2008, 03:55 PM~11006978
> *JUST PICKED UP MY DONOR CAR :biggrin:  THANKS TO CEASER FOR THE HOOK UP   WITH A 5.7 AND SUNROOF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, lucky dude, got the long fiberglass panels on it! :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 10:11 PM~11009740
> *Damn, lucky dude, got the long fiberglass panels on it! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jul 2 2008, 04:14 PM~11000098
> *here you go jacc...its a car show here in tucson in may 2008
> 
> 
> ...


That caddy is beautiful. Streetlife puts out some nice rides.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 3 2008, 01:03 AM~11002439
> *These are the clips you would need, 5 on each side.
> 
> 
> ...


Shit i just threw a ton of those away. The 90's clips work a lot better


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2008, 12:55 PM~11006978
> *JUST PICKED UP MY DONOR CAR :biggrin:  THANKS TO CEASER FOR THE HOOK UP   WITH A 5.7 AND SUNROOF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You hit the jack pot with that one homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 3 2008, 01:55 PM~11006978
> *JUST PICKED UP MY DONOR CAR :biggrin:  THANKS TO CEASER FOR THE HOOK UP   WITH A 5.7 AND SUNROOF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THAT BOOMERANG ANTENNA BRO , HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*what a shame to waste that Limo, as a donor car..  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Mines on its way home..pics soon.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 4 2008, 05:54 PM~11014093
> *Mines on its way home..pics soon.
> *


 :0


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

1 of the cleaner ones in vegas!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 4 2008, 08:58 PM~11015576
> *1 of the cleaner ones in vegas!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean ne more pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 4 2008, 01:00 AM~11010814
> *I NEED THAT BOOMERANG ANTENNA BRO , HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT  :biggrin:
> *


ill donate it to you homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 5 2008, 03:31 PM~11017850
> *ill donate it to you homie :biggrin:
> *


you can donate the limo panels if youd like?









j/k :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 5 2008, 07:37 PM~11019155
> *you can donate the limo panels if youd like?
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE TRY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 5 2008, 01:31 PM~11017850
> *ill donate it to you homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 6 2008, 12:42 AM~11020083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NICE TRY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 4 2008, 12:42 AM~11010323
> *Shit i just threw a ton of those away. The 90's clips work a lot better
> *


  yup


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 3 2008, 12:20 AM~11002007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


graphic doesnt continue on to the header above the headlite?


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Prolly one of the pieces that got damaged in the accident? :dunno:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 6 2008, 08:35 PM~11025699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

TTT for the lacs. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

I see you smiley :0 Hope you're feeling better homie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Jul 7 2008, 08:58 AM~11027374
> *I see you smiley :0  Hope you're feeling better homie
> *


supp d im feelin a lil better :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 7 2008, 11:02 AM~11027389
> *supp  d  im feelin a lil better  :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear brother...Stay up!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Jul 7 2008, 02:35 PM~11029635
> *Good to hear brother...Stay up!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2008, 05:52 PM~11014086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love the orange on this mug! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

thinking of adding some graphics and leafing but not real sure, I dont know :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 7 2008, 04:41 PM~11031031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you keeping your panels blue? i think black variegated gold leaf would look good if it was all black. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YEAH I'M GOING TO KEEP THEM BLUE, THAT SOUNDS CLEAN HOW YOURE TALKING BUT I JUST DONT WANT ALL BLACK ONE.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jul 6 2008, 06:27 PM~11024134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NICE


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

sup people! can anyone tell me where i can get a set of the lower body mouldings 4 a 2door? i already have da front clip complete but not da rest of them. any help or general direction would b appreciated. THANX


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 7 2008, 10:59 PM~11033866
> *sup people! can anyone tell me where i can get a set of the lower body mouldings 4 a 2door?  i already have da front clip complete but not da rest of them.  any help or general direction would b appreciated.  THANX
> *


there are a few sets for sale in vehicle parts.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 2 2008, 01:25 PM~10998938
> *Looking for 80-85 2dr rwd fleetwood brougham parts CLICK HERE!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Just layed the kandy on my lac sunday. Its not 90'd out but its kandied!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:0 Looks nice keep us updated!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 8 2008, 06:19 PM~11041085
> *Just layed the kandy on my lac sunday.  Its not 90'd out but its kandied!!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 8 2008, 08:30 PM~11041833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11041967
> *SWEET RIDE HOMIE!
> *


Thanks...That was the first time ive ever painted kandy. Its not perfect but its not to bad for my first time...Ill post more pics when im done with the car..


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Jul 8 2008, 06:36 PM~11041263
> *:0 Looks nice keep us updated!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 9 2008, 03:35 PM~10832035
> *IS THE INTERIOR TAN OR CREAM ?
> LOOKS GOOD EITHER COLOR , JUST WONDERING ?
> *


cream


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jul 9 2008, 11:10 PM~11052351
> *cream
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS VERY CLEAN


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

anyone got pics of one with skirts?? i've never seen it..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 10 2008, 10:55 AM~11055098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER HEARD OF ONE WITH THEM


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11055544
> *NEVER HEARD OF ONE WITH THEM
> *


man me either..i didnt know they even had em.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 10 2008, 12:50 PM~11055603
> *man me either..i didnt know they even had em.
> *



i think it was mr. lac who had a pic of an original hess an einshart ad with them on a 90 4 dr. it actually looked kinda cool


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 10 2008, 12:55 PM~11055098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I do, its ugly. Will post later.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

skirts on a lac :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 10 2008, 12:06 PM~11056240
> *skirts on a lac :thumbsdown:
> *


*X2*


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

i had to take a pix of them cuz my old comp isnt hooked up to the internet.
here you guys go skirts on a caddy.


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

the white looks so-so. the gold one they look bigger and like crap


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

i aint feeling them "sorry" i rather keep it original


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ I COULD NEVER SEE MYSELF ROLLIN A LAC WIT SKIRTS.BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

woo-hoo 300 pages! :wave:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 8 2008, 06:19 PM~11041085
> *Just layed the kandy on my lac sunday.  Its not 90'd out but its kandied!!
> 
> 
> ...


For it being your first time laying the candy the patterns came out real nice. Can't wait to see it put togther. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 10 2008, 01:17 PM~11056347
> *i had to take a pix of them cuz my old comp isnt hooked up to the internet.
> here you guys go skirts on a caddy.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jul 10 2008, 12:56 PM~11056726
> *For it being your first time laying the candy the patterns came out real nice. Can't wait to see it put togther. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....My boy jerry is the one who layed out the patterns. I just painted them on. He's pretty good at laying out patterns.


----------



## DeimienDerren (Jan 20, 2008)

> THIS ONES 4SALE :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont think that looks bad...not great but not bad lol.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> > THIS ONES 4SALE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> whats teh colour??


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 8 2008, 08:19 PM~11041085
> *Just layed the kandy on my lac sunday.  Its not 90'd out but its kandied!!
> *


nice work Jeremy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 07:36 AM~11062778
> *nice work Jeremy!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Joe...Hows everything up North?


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 10 2008, 05:05 PM~11059006
> *whats teh colour??
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 10 2008, 12:17 PM~11056347
> *i had to take a pix of them cuz my old comp isnt hooked up to the internet.
> here you guys go skirts on a caddy.
> 
> ...


i think they look bad ass  i seen a cadi in monrovia back in the days with some.


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STAMPED DATYON WHEEL E&G KIT 650 SHIPPED OBO OR TRADE FOR CASH AND CHROME UNDERNEATH CADDY PARTS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 11 2008, 11:33 AM~11063496
> *Thanks Joe...Hows everything up North?
> *


real good...busy gettin ready for Scrape... and tryin to get my coupe back together in time


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

not that i could afford one anyway, but are ther any 80 81 lecabs for sale right now?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Jul 13 2008, 06:50 AM~11076399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 13 2008, 01:58 PM~11077614
> *DAMN LOOKS NICE !!
> *


what engine is that?? I noticed the distributer in the front...i thought only fords had that kind of setup


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Jul 13 2008, 01:15 PM~11077666
> *what engine is that??  I noticed the distributer in the front...i thought only fords had that kind of setup
> *


* I THINK THATS A 1980 CADILLAC THEY CAME OUT WITH THAT ENGINE *


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

looks like tha 4.1 v6 some of them came with kinda nice engine had pick-up like the chevy 4.3 v6


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

HEY ITS MINE AND IM WORKING ON IT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina+Jul 13 2008, 06:50 AM~11076399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam...these cars are bad ass


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 14 2008, 05:07 PM~11087420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :0 sick colour.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 14 2008, 07:07 PM~11087420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL CAR


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Whats crackin 90d 2 door fam!

*DOES ANYONE HAVE PILLOW TOP LEATHER SEATS THEY WANNA SELL.....PREFERABLY SOME SORT OF TAN....LMK ASAP*


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 14 2008, 05:07 PM~11087420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this1?? i need to know the color?? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 14 2008, 07:22 PM~11087556
> *Whats crackin 90d 2 door fam!
> 
> DOES ANYONE HAVE PILLOW TOP LEATHER SEATS THEY WANNA SELL.....PREFERABLY SOME SORT OF TAN....LMK ASAP
> *


Yea I got those,taking OFFERS!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jul 15 2008, 05:34 PM~11096283
> *Yea I got those,taking OFFERS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH PM ME PRICE


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jul 13 2008, 04:13 PM~11078442
> *HEY ITS MINE AND IM WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Jul 15 2008, 04:16 PM~11096113
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jul 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11096283
> *Yea I got those,taking OFFERS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i SENT YOU A pm HOMIE GET AT ME! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by michaels29+Jul 13 2008, 12:51 PM~11077813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice TPI


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jul 10 2008, 09:56 AM~11055657
> *i think it was mr. lac who had a pic of an original hess an einshart ad with them on a 90 4 dr. it actually looked kinda cool
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 15 2008, 11:00 PM~11099892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ZENITH !*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 16 2008, 12:00 AM~11099892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice and clean bro


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Jul 16 2008, 05:03 PM~11105907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 16 2008, 05:13 PM~11105037
> *ZENITH !
> *


Z's 72s baby.......Now I need to win me another pair to put on the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 16 2008, 06:26 PM~11105614
> *very nice and clean bro
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THEIR 2 DOOR 90'D ON CROSS LACED ZENITHS? POST PICS IF YOU DO THANX :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11106399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that car from around here?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 16 2008, 12:00 AM~11099892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good homie more of the complete car :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11106417
> *is that car from around here?
> *


you thinking of that one had the roof in the back heard that got wrecked & scrappe the one your thinking was a brougham 2door,.........almost bought that one it came around a few times


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

but was it from here localy?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11107526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 16 2008, 11:29 PM~11107613
> *
> *


i need to order new emblems for the trunk :banghead:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11107526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie that fleetwood looks real nice!!! 

Whats the paint called? lmk homie thanks!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 17 2008, 02:21 AM~11109177
> *Damn homie that fleetwood looks real nice!!!
> 
> Whats the paint called? lmk homie thanks!
> *


dark blue pearl. its on all the 08' fords/lincolns


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 16 2008, 06:11 PM~11106417
> *is that car from around here?
> *


that car is from my car club. it was at my picnic on sunday. first day out


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 09:08 AM~11110923
> *that car is from my car club. it was at my picnic on sunday. first day out
> *



Looks good :thumbsup: 

Anymore pics?


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 10:21 AM~11111014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 10:21 AM~11111014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie  good combo.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 09:21 AM~11111014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 16 2008, 07:22 PM~11107540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 08:21 AM~11111014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 16 2008, 10:22 PM~11107540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good man


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 17 2008, 02:09 PM~11111950
> *looks good man
> *


thanks


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS OF THAT BABY BLUE?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11106399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT BABY BLUE LOOKS NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 16 2008, 07:23 PM~11107019
> *you thinking of that one had the roof in the back heard that got wrecked & scrappe the one  your  thinking was a  brougham 2door,.........almost bought that one it came around a few times
> *


the one your thinking, was a 2door brougham.. was gonna by that a few times heard it got wrecked, & the tow yard scrapped it for metal


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

keep the pix rollin! :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11107540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

hey Angelo - here's that pic


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11122021
> *hey Angelo - here's that pic
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT YEAR CADILLAC HAS THIS ?? *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11122021
> *hey Angelo - here's that pic
> 
> 
> ...



OK BRO I'LL KEEP MY EYE'S OPEN FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11122269
> *WHAT YEAR CADILLAC HAS THIS ??
> *


i seen 84 & 85's with it but my 85 didnt have it my homies 84 did & its an option thats rare.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Where could I order a new carpet for my 85 2dr?????????
If anyone knows please lmk...thanks!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 19 2008, 02:57 AM~11125782
> *Where could I order a new carpet for my 85 2dr?????????
> If anyone knows please lmk...thanks!
> *


rockauto.com


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 18 2008, 12:57 PM~11122021
> *hey Angelo - here's that pic
> 
> 
> ...


You looking for the memory seat switch? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 18 2008, 07:30 PM~11124487
> *i seen 84 & 85's with it but my 85 didnt have it my homies 84 did  & its an  option thats rare.
> *


It's an rare option, I seen them 80-89 model.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

saw a 88 at the yard a few days ago with that :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Jul 18 2008, 08:30 PM~11124487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

one mo gen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 03:41 AM~11126064
> *You looking for the memory seat switch? :biggrin:
> *


do you have that part? :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 18 2008, 04:30 PM~11122269
> *WHAT YEAR CADILLAC HAS THIS ??
> *


this is from a 85


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 02:45 AM~11126073
> *It's an rare option, I seen them 80-89 model.
> *


MY 81 HAS IT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jul 19 2008, 12:48 PM~11127668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MY 85 DONT HAVE IT !! *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 19 2008, 08:47 AM~11126775
> *saw a 88 at the yard a few days ago with that :0
> *


YOU SHOULD GO GET IT , DON'T FORGET THE SMALL 
MODULE BOX THAT GOES WITH IT .

*FYI = THIS WILL ONLY WORK ON CADI'S THAT HAVE
NOT BEEN BODY SWAPPED TO A 5.7 ENGINE & WIRE 
HARNESS . ( UNLESS YOU INTERGRATE IT INTO YOUR 
WIREING .*


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 19 2008, 12:52 PM~11127692
> *MY 81 HAS IT :biggrin:
> *


lucky bas****. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 19 2008, 03:58 PM~11128145
> *lucky bas****. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Who has one for sale. 
Looking for an original fleetwood coupe with all the 90 upgrades done.
No projects or bullshit cars. Must be done right & clean. Frame swap would be preferred. 
No juice. 
PM me with pics & details.
Thanks


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11128730
> *Who has one for sale.
> Looking for an original fleetwood coupe with all the 90 upgrades done.
> No projects or bullshit cars. Must be done right & clean. Frame  swap would be preferred.
> ...


GL, most of them have juice.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone have tips or pointers about mounting the side mouldnings?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 19 2008, 06:16 PM~11128730
> *Who has one for sale.
> Looking for an original fleetwood coupe with all the 90 upgrades done.
> No projects or bullshit cars. Must be done right & clean. Frame  swap would be preferred.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11128730
> *Who has one for sale.
> Looking for an original fleetwood coupe with all the 90 upgrades done.
> No projects or bullshit cars. Must be done right & clean. Frame  swap would be preferred.
> ...


i got one for sale in the classifieds. its ready


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 12:47 PM~11133052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i heard he decided to keep the car :0 i dont think its for sale anymore


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 01:47 PM~11133052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 06:46 PM~11134536
> *LOOKS NICE
> *


x2 looks real O.G. i luv it !


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 19 2008, 02:23 PM~11127979
> *YOU SHOULD GO GET IT , DON'T FORGET THE SMALL
> MODULE BOX THAT GOES WITH IT .
> 
> ...


I will go back there the on the 28th, where is the module located at?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11133035
> *Anyone have tips or pointers about mounting the side mouldnings?
> *


I use self tapping screws and make a slot where the hole is so they can adjust up or down a lil


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2008, 04:44 PM~11133035
> *Anyone have tips or pointers about mounting the side mouldnings?
> *


Do what billy said for mounting. 

Run masking tape across the top of the moulding and mark the location of the tabs on the top edge of the tape.

Put them on the car and tape them into place. Run another piece of tape across the top edge of the moulding. Transfer the marks onto the door piece of tape.

Then you can take the moulding off and measure down from the top of the moulding and you can mark where they fall on the door from there.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Jul 19 2008, 10:45 AM~11127428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 20 2008, 09:26 PM~11134873
> *Do what billy said for mounting.
> 
> Run masking tape across the top of the moulding and mark the location of the tabs on the top edge of the tape.
> ...


thats how I do it and rivet the clips on


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 11:04 PM~11135902
> *thats how I do it and rivet the clips on
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 19 2008, 05:16 PM~11128730
> *Who has one for sale.
> Looking for an original fleetwood coupe with all the 90 upgrades done.
> No projects or bullshit cars. Must be done right & clean. Frame  swap would be preferred.
> ...


OK HERE IT IS MY 2 DOOR 5.7 BODY SWAP . THIS CAR IS BUILT
THE RIGHT WAY . EVERYTHING ON THIS CAR IS OFF THE 4 DOOR 
EURO DONOR CAR , & WHEN I SAY EVERYTHING I DO MEAN EVERYTHING .
THIS MEANS THAT THE FRAME WAS SWAPPED ALONG WITH ENGINE , 
WIREING HARNESS'ES , COMPLETE EURO PANELS , FRONT END , DASH 
, & SEATS ABSOLUTLEY EVERYTHING . THE EURO PANELS ALL FIT NICELY
& THE 1 PIECE DOOR PANELS HAVE THE 1 PIECE CHROME ON THEM . 

OK NOW THE CAR IS NEW & FRESHLY PAINTED , THE COMPLETE INTERIOR 
IS ALSO NEW . I HAD A FULL SERVICE DONE TO THE ENGINE , I HAD THEM 
HOOK UP THE MACHINE'S TO FLUSH THE RADIATOR & I ALSO DID THE SAME 
FOR THE MOTOR OIL & TRANNY . I ALSO HAD THE THROTTLE BODY RE-BUILT .

ONLY THING WRONG IS IT NEED'S AN ANTENNA FOR IT . 
THAT IS THE ONLY THING WRONG WITH THIS CAR .

INSIDE THE CAR YOU HAVE A TOP OF THE LINE ALPINE ALARM MODEL 8081
TO PROTECT IT AGAINST THEFT . THE RADIO IS A AUDIOBAHN WMA, 
MP3 PLAYER , WITH XMB . IT ALSO HAS THE IPOD PLUG IN THE GLOVE BOX 
FOR YOUR IPOD & YOU CAN CONTROL YOUR IPOD WITH THE REMOTE FROM 
THE RADIO . ALL THE SPEAKERS IN THE CAR ARE NEW , *BUT I WILL B 
TAKING THE SPEAKER BOX & AMPS OUT* . SO YOU WILL ONLY HAVE THE 
MIDS & HIGHS IN THERE TO LISTEN TOO . THE CAR ALSO HAS A REAL 
NARDI STEERING WHEEL & NARDI SHIFTER . I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT 
THE ARMREST ON THE DOORS HAVE BEEN MODDED FOR THE SEAT BELTS
SO THEY CAN B PUT ON THE DOORS JUST LIKE THE 90 , 91 , 92 FOUR DOOR
EURO , & I DO HAVE THE SEATBELTS IN THE DOORS WORKING PROPPERLY .




*I AM TAKING ANY REASONABLE OFFERS .
THANK YOU FOR LOOKING *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11134733
> *I will go back there the on the 28th, where is the module located at?
> *


SOMETIMES IT'S IN THE DRIVER DOOR , BUT I HAVE ALSO 
HEARD THEY PUT THEM BEHIND THE DRIVERSIDE KICK PANEL .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 09:04 PM~11135902
> *thats how I do it and rivet the clips on
> *


*THAT'S THE TICKET RIGHT THERE , THAT'S HOW MINE ARE " RIVETS "
THAT'S THE RIGHT WAY , & IT'S THE ONLY WAY TO DO IT :biggrin: *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

FOR SALE


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:09 AM~11127287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not hating but whats the deal with the sunroofs in the back?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 20 2008, 11:07 PM~11136477
> *not hating but whats the deal with the sunroofs in the back?
> *


SUMTHING DIFFERENT THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD IN THE BACK


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11136499
> *SUMTHING DIFFERENT  THAT  SHIT  LOOKS  GOOD  IN  THE  BACK
> *


x2 ive done one in a cdv thats gansta homie!!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is it a cali thang :biggrin: i like it but the homies ive been telling up here the idea aint feeling it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 21 2008, 12:02 AM~11136803
> *is it a cali thang :biggrin:  i like it but the homies ive been telling up here the idea aint feeling it
> *


YA PRETTY MUCH LOOKS REAL GOOD IF MY CAR DIDNT HAVE A TOP I WOULD HAVE GOT IT IN THE BACK


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:09 AM~11127287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any interior pics of how it looks like in the inside?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11135902
> *thats how I do it and rivet the clips on
> *


Yeah i forgot to mention.

Mine are aluminum riveted. And i drilled all the holes before i painted it so there will be no rust.  

I just used screws to mount them before paint to make sure it all fit right, then come back with rivets.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 21 2008, 01:07 AM~11136477
> *not hating but whats the deal with the sunroofs in the back?
> *


for the bitches to hang out off :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

my trunk pic
http://i36.tinypic.com/6ydus9.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i38.tinypic.com/o882fq.png[/img]] 

at a video shoot this weekend with the game and lala
http://i36.tinypic.com/20po51f.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 21 2008, 11:10 AM~11139429
> *http://i38.tinypic.com/o882fq.png[/img]]
> 
> at a video shoot this weekend with the game and lala
> ...


bad ass bro


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 21 2008, 11:20 AM~11139501
> *bad ass bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 19 2008, 03:58 PM~11128145
> *lucky bas****. :0  :biggrin:
> *


heres da pic :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know where i can find a moonroof trim ring? just like the one in the picture. need a 44"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOULD THOSE TRIM RINGS BE GOOD FOR A 64 TOP? OR JUST LEAVE IT


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11140729
> *anyone know where i can find a moonroof trim ring? just like the one in the picture. need a 44"
> 
> 
> ...


check with mr. lac


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 19 2008, 11:52 AM~11127692
> *MY 81 HAS IT :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 19 2008, 10:45 AM~11127428
> *do you have that part? :biggrin:
> *


Yupp! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 21 2008, 01:55 PM~11140877
> *Yupp! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 21 2008, 12:45 PM~11140792
> *check with mr. lac
> *


The ring trims were only made up to 42" moon roofs.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 21 2008, 12:58 PM~11140914
> *:wave:
> *


Whatls up homie? I see you got the trunk already done. Looks good!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 21 2008, 02:05 PM~11140978
> *Whatls up homie? I see you got the trunk already done. Looks good!
> *


yeah dog.. stepping up the game.. chrome and maybe gold undies next... and hard lines


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 21 2008, 07:46 AM~11138302
> *Mine are aluminum riveted. And i drilled all the holes before i painted it so there will be no rust.
> 
> I just used screws to mount them before paint to make sure it all fit right, then come back with rivets.
> *


X2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 21 2008, 01:06 PM~11140990
> *yeah dog.. stepping up the game.. chrome and maybe gold undies next... and hard lines
> *


Chrome and gold.... good combo with the paint job you already have on the fleet.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 21 2008, 02:09 PM~11141018
> *Chrome and gold.... good combo with the paint job you already have on the fleet.
> *


yeah my homie put that into my mind.. think i will be doing that.. only bad part is I drive this mofo everywhere and u know gold aint that easy to take care of


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whats up smiley.. whats cracking homie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 21 2008, 03:12 PM~11141033
> *whats up smiley.. whats cracking homie
> *


wud up trunk looks good dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 02:13 PM~11141041
> *wud up  trunk  looks good  dogg  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2008, 12:38 PM~11140729
> *anyone know where i can find a moonroof trim ring? just like the one in the picture. need a 44"
> 
> 
> ...


That's a 38" stock moon roof. Now if you really want a moon roof ring trim, you would need to look for a 42" moon roof not unless you have the $$$ you could have one done custom made to fit that 44" moon roof. :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 21 2008, 04:18 PM~11141074
> *That's a 38" stock moon roof. Now if you really want a moon roof ring trim, you would need to look for a 42" moon roof not unless you have the $$$  you could have one done custom made to fit that 44" moon roof.  :0
> *


:0 well thats good to know


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2008, 01:20 PM~11141085
> *:0 well thats good to know
> *


Yeah homie. They only made moon roof trim ring from 38"~42" moon roofs only.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

What up smiley? What good homie?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

COMMING SOON :biggrin:
















my donor will be taken apart soon :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 21 2008, 12:11 AM~11136499
> *SUMTHING DIFFERENT  THAT  SHIT  LOOKS  GOOD  IN  THE  BACK
> *


x10, Looks different and nice!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 21 2008, 03:27 PM~11141128
> *What up smiley? What good homie?
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 21 2008, 01:45 PM~11140791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 09:04 PM~11135902
> *thats how I do it and rivet the clips on
> *


*CANT WAIT TO GET MINE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 21 2008, 11:10 AM~11139429
> *http://i38.tinypic.com/o882fq.png[/img]]
> 
> at a video shoot this weekend with the game and lala
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 21 2008, 07:46 PM~11143895
> *LOOKING GOOD !!   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 21 2008, 06:16 PM~11142479
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*OK ANY 1 NEED EURO CUP HOLDERS , OR EURO CHANGE HOLDERS ?
HOW ABOUT EURO MEMORY SEAT CONTROLS WITH 4 WINDOW SWITCH'S ? 
OR MEMORY SEAT CONTROLS WITH 2 WINDOW SWITCH'S ?* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Still got more to go but it's coming...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 22 2008, 06:37 PM~11152794
> *Still got more to go but it's coming...
> 
> 
> ...


your way ahead of me...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 22 2008, 04:46 PM~11152359
> *OK ANY 1 NEED EURO CUP HOLDERS , OR EURO CHANGE HOLDERS ?
> HOW ABOUT EURO MEMORY SEAT CONTROLS  WITH 4 WINDOW SWITCH'S ?
> OR MEMORY SEAT CONTROLS WITH 2 WINDOW SWITCH'S ? :biggrin:
> ...


how much for one the single cup holders


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11152983
> *how much for one the single cup holders
> *


*MAKE ME AN OFFER BRO .*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11152983
> *how much for one the single cup holders
> *


*MAKE ME AN OFFER BRO . FORGOT TO SAY THAT I'M SELLING 
THE CUP HOLDER & CHANGE HOLDER AS A SET . IF YOU HAVE 
THE 90 ARM REST THEN YOU KNOW WHERE THE CHANGE HOLDER
CLIPS INSIDE .*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 22 2008, 08:01 PM~11153024
> *MAKE ME AN OFFER BRO . FORGOT TO SAY THAT I'M SELLING
> THE CUP HOLDER & CHANGE HOLDER AS A SET . IF YOU HAVE
> THE 90 ARM REST THEN YOU KNOW WHERE THE CHANGE HOLDER
> ...


good finds homie


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11153447
> *good finds homie
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 22 2008, 06:37 PM~11152794
> *Still got more to go but it's coming...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 06:54 PM~11153503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jul 22 2008, 05:54 PM~11152955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: I'll never be on your level Big Homie just on your heels,got a long way to go.Got a Homies full frame,onlygood thing going for it so far.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 22 2008, 10:05 PM~11154895
> *:wow: Dizamn!I remember those days,saving up for my blk Z's and a lil more engraving,and chrome belly.Don't want to get to close to Smiley cuzz he might take me under!Just a real clean street cruiser.
> :biggrin: I'll never be on your level Big Homie just on your heels,got a long way to go.Got a Homies full frame,onlygood thing going for it so far.
> *


LOOKS GOOD THATS HOW MY SHIT GOT STARTED THEN MORE AND MORE MORE MORE MORE MONEY AND YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 22 2008, 05:54 PM~11152955
> *your way ahead of me...
> 
> 
> ...


is that the car you had shipped to you, that you were selling?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST READ YOUR OTHER TOPIC, I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUILD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11152794
> *Still got more to go but it's coming...
> 
> 
> ...


BEEN WAITING ON THIS ONE


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 24 2008, 11:36 AM~11168011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR HOMIE


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 24 2008, 06:42 PM~11168044
> *NICE CAR HOMIE
> *


  Thanks


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 24 2008, 11:36 AM~11168011











:0 :0 Very Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 24 2008, 10:36 AM~11168011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN....*


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jul 24 2008, 09:36 AM~11168011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean!  :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 22 2008, 04:46 PM~11152359
> *OK ANY 1 NEED EURO CUP HOLDERS , OR EURO CHANGE HOLDERS ?
> HOW ABOUT EURO MEMORY SEAT CONTROLS  WITH 4 WINDOW SWITCH'S ?
> OR MEMORY SEAT CONTROLS WITH 2 WINDOW SWITCH'S ? :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 I'll take a cup holder and change holder. How Much Angelo?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11152794
> *Still got more to go but it's coming...
> 
> 
> ...


Its coming though UCE  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MY CADI'S :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 25 2008, 12:01 AM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Y THE FUCK YOU GOT THREE CLEAN ASS FLEETWOODS FOR??????


CAN I HAVE ONE  LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 24 2008, 09:05 PM~11174087
> *Y THE FUCK YOU GOT THREE CLEAN ASS FLEETWOODS FOR??????
> CAN I HAVE ONE  LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11153503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

LOOKING FOR TWO FRONT FENDERS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Clean lac...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2008, 06:56 PM~11180588
> *Clean lac...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> MY CADI'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2008, 05:56 PM~11180588
> *Clean lac...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WHO'S CAR IS THAT ??????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 25 2008, 06:25 PM~11180726
> *:0  WHO'S CAR IS THAT ??????
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BALLER! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS MINE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 06:51 PM~11181230
> *THIS IS MINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WERE CAN I GET A CAR COVER FOR MY 2DR. FLEETWOOD ?? THE ONES THAT I HAVE FOUND ARE TO SMALL. *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JESSIE GO TO ORILEYS THEY GOT NUMBER 4S THERE HOMIE START AT 30 BUCKS A LIL MORE FOR THE PADDED ONES


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 25 2008, 08:43 PM~11181564
> *WERE CAN I GET A CAR COVER FOR MY 2DR. FLEETWOOD ?? THE ONES THAT I HAVE FOUND ARE TO SMALL.
> *


swap meets the one i got is expensive but shit no dust goes in it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 25 2008, 10:27 PM~11181831
> *swap meets the one i got is expensive but shit no dust goes in it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 25 2008, 07:43 PM~11181564
> *WERE CAN I GET A CAR COVER FOR MY 2DR. FLEETWOOD ?? THE ONES THAT I HAVE FOUND ARE TO SMALL.
> *


Get a California Car Cover. Its in the $200 range I think, but made to measure. I grabbed a universal for mine and never liked it. Gave it away to a friend.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

New addition


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

NICE !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight :cheesy:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Anyone know whatever happened to "Tooth Deville"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 26 2008, 12:56 AM~11182673
> *New addition
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ......*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 08:50 PM~11181607
> *JESSIE GO TO ORILEYS THEY GOT NUMBER 4S THERE HOMIE START AT 30 BUCKS A LIL MORE FOR THE PADDED ONES
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

my 85 fleetwood soon to be 90'd out  

















i have the missing panel dont worry 
























































with extra goodies :biggrin:









also have the rest of the 90 woodgrain pieces not shown in pictures, as well as the chrome trunk piece.... coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 26 2008, 12:56 AM~11182673
> *New addition
> 
> 
> ...


man car is sweet homie.. like the color


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

here is some from last year super show


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2008, 08:43 AM~11183843
> *man car is sweet homie.. like the color
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 26 2008, 06:45 AM~11183256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I need alot of parts..but need these ASAP..

Chrome strips for the rear 90 panels..both sides.

chrome interior trim for both doors.

Hood ornament

Script for vynily top

operah lights

Driver side 90 woodgrain panel

door lock knobs.

Black carpet

I HAVE PAYPAL.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 26 2008, 09:21 AM~11183696
> *my 85 fleetwood soon to be 90'd out
> 
> 
> ...


caddy looks solid, wish i had a fleet to 90 out.oh i was gonna ask you the trim that is on the door and runs on to the rear quter panel wanna sell it? if you dont use it.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 26 2008, 06:50 PM~11186071
> *caddy looks solid, wish i had a fleet to 90 out.oh i was gonna ask you the trim that is on the door and runs on to the rear quter panel wanna sell it? if you dont use it.
> *


i have a local buyer interested. i know i wont need it when i put on all the 90 parts on, but i still dont even know if i want to sell it. 


ill keep you in mind though whenever i do take it off. oh and they will be taken off with care


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 26 2008, 08:38 PM~10960239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*who owns this car? is he online? would like the factory paint code*


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 26 2008, 05:19 PM~11186212
> *i have a local buyer interested. i know i wont need it when i put on all the 90 parts on, but i still dont even know if i want to sell it.
> ill keep you in mind though whenever i do take it off. oh and they will be taken off with care
> *


its cool man, i was just gonna finish the body work on the diver side door and rear quarter panel and ive had no luck finding that side trim.but keep up the work on your caddy homie.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Jul 2 2008, 09:20 PM~11002007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: My all-time favorite Lac!!! That grey trim is jus sick!!! So its not in LA. anymore huh? :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/IMG]
STILL ALOT OF WORK TO DO TO CATCH UP TO SOME OF THESE, BUT I'M STILL MOVING SLOWY


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 26 2008, 05:01 PM~11185833
> *I need alot of parts..but need these ASAP..
> 
> Chrome strips for the rear 90 panels..both sides.
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 27 2008, 05:54 AM~11188599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one hell of a start :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 27 2008, 10:09 AM~11189150
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 26 2008, 02:56 AM~11182673
> *New addition
> 
> 
> ...


lookin GOOD Seena :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

PIC I TOOK TODAY AT ELYSIAN PARK

http://i34.tinypic.com/10i9ik4.jpg[/img]]


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2008, 06:20 PM~11186801
> *who owns this car? is he online? would like the factory paint code
> *


 He is a layitlow member.... vinalfreek........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 26 2008, 10:34 AM~11184323
> *here is some from last year super show
> 
> 
> ...


One of the reasons, I love luxury cars. what up smiley? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 25 2008, 11:56 PM~11182673
> *New addition
> 
> 
> ...


Nice addition!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11194102
> *PIC I TOOK TODAY AT ELYSIAN PARK
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/10i9ik4.jpg[/img]]
> *


Nice shoot.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 09:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice wipps


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sup lac gurus?

i got a question a bout swaping seats...

i am probally goin to get pillow tops out of a 90
the question is will the electronic controlls in my 2dr. still controll the 90's seats???


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 27 2008, 06:54 AM~11188599
> *STILL ALOT OF WORK TO DO TO CATCH UP TO SOME OF THESE, BUT I'M STILL MOVING SLOWY
> *










[/IMG]

Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 28 2008, 12:25 AM~11194102
> *PIC I TOOK TODAY AT ELYSIAN PARK
> *


http://i34.tinypic.com/10i9ik4.jpg[/img]] 

:0 :0 Awesome pic :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 28 2008, 12:12 AM~11194517
> *Nice wipps
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 28 2008, 09:09 AM~11195880
> *http://i34.tinypic.com/10i9ik4.jpg[/img]]
> 
> :0  :0 Awesome pic :0  :0
> *


Thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 26 2008, 12:56 AM~11182673
> *New addition
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:25 PM~11194102
> *PIC I TOOK TODAY AT ELYSIAN PARK
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/10i9ik4.jpg[/img]]
> *


THAT YELLOW ONE IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE SPECIAL FEW THAT STAND OUT FROM THE OTHERS :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 28 2008, 11:05 AM~11196750
> *THAT YELLOW ONE IS GONNA BE ONE OF THE SPECIAL FEW THAT STAND OUT FROM THE OTHERS :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie.. be on the look out.. should be comming out in LRM anytime now


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11196916
> *Thanks homie.. be on the look out.. should be comming out  in LRM anytime now
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 16 2008, 05:10 PM~10883073
> *Anyone have the clips for the chrome that goes on the bottom of doors?
> 
> And is there a way to stop the heat pumping out the bottom vent?
> *



Does anyone have pics on how to do this?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all 3 rides be lookin good homie. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 28 2008, 02:19 PM~11198947
> *all 3 rides be lookin good homie. :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out homie thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 28 2008, 08:54 AM~11195759
> *sup lac gurus?
> 
> i got a question a bout swaping seats...
> ...


the best thing to do is t swap the rail/tracks for your old seat to the 90'd seat and that way you can still move your seats back and forth and so on.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11199150
> *the best thing to do is t swap the rail/tracks for your old seat to the 90'd seat and that way you can still move your seats back and forth and so on.
> *


good looking out brother


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 28 2008, 03:25 PM~11198997
> *good lookin out homie thanks :biggrin:
> *


YOU SOLD THE CUTTY?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 27 2008, 11:25 PM~11194102
> *PIC I TOOK TODAY AT ELYSIAN PARK
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/10i9ik4.jpg[/img]]
> *


*NICE PIC .....*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11200099
> *NICE PIC .....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 28 2008, 04:22 PM~11199395
> *good looking out brother
> *


no problem-o


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11199562
> *YOU SOLD THE CUTTY?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 27 2008, 06:54 AM~11188599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D D D D D DAYUM!


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jul 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11169668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yezzir!


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jul 24 2008, 11:01 PM~11174053
> *MY CADI'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


One for each day of the weekend...Ballin!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

NICE.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jul 27 2008, 04:08 PM~11191455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 28 2008, 10:03 AM~11196741
> *DAMN, I LOVE THIS ONE
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any new pics FCE???


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 29 2008, 07:32 PM~11210624
> *any new pics FCE???
> *


HE NEEDS TO BE IN HERE MORE OFTEN WITH THAT CADDY. I SEEN IT ONE YEAR AND VEGAS AND MY WIFE GOT MAD AND SAID CAN WE KEEP ON LOOKING AT OTHER CARS CAUSE I WAS PLANTED IN FRONT OF THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jul 29 2008, 05:28 PM~11209721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2008, 10:45 PM~11210720
> *HE NEEDS TO BE IN HERE MORE OFTEN WITH THAT CADDY. I SEEN IT ONE YEAR AND VEGAS AND MY WIFE GOT MAD AND SAID CAN WE KEEP ON LOOKING AT OTHER CARS CAUSE I WAS PLANTED IN FRONT OF THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2008, 07:45 PM~11210720
> *HE NEEDS TO BE IN HERE MORE OFTEN WITH THAT CADDY. I SEEN IT ONE YEAR AND VEGAS AND MY WIFE GOT MAD AND SAID CAN WE KEEP ON LOOKING AT OTHER CARS CAUSE I WAS PLANTED IN FRONT OF THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


for real that car needs more pic action


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 29 2008, 11:07 PM~11212753
> *for real that car needs more pic action
> *


HAVE YOU SEEN THE VIDEO WERE HE IS IN THE STREETS, B-LEGIT AND LOWRIDING THREW THE CAR SHOW, THATS THE BEST CADDY VIDEO I EVER SEEN :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 29 2008, 06:45 PM~11210720
> *HE NEEDS TO BE IN HERE MORE OFTEN WITH THAT CADDY. I SEEN IT ONE YEAR AND VEGAS AND MY WIFE GOT MAD AND SAID CAN WE KEEP ON LOOKING AT OTHER CARS CAUSE I WAS PLANTED IN FRONT OF THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Next time we need to meet up. I might take it to Vegas this year. Here's one of the videos. No point having a ride if you ain't gonna enjoy it on the streets :biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6UN5XvabA


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 29 2008, 10:07 PM~11212753
> *for real that car needs more pic action
> *


I'll take some pics this Sunday when I go cruising. Got a new movie camera too so I'm gonna try and put out another video.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 30 2008, 04:41 PM~11218258
> *I'll take some pics this Sunday when I go cruising. Got a new movie camera too so I'm gonna try and put out another video.
> *


hell yea brother


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MY FAV. 90'ED OUT CADILLACS.......*


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 74 RAG_@Jul 30 2008, 10:04 PM~11221384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE ........*


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 30 2008, 09:52 PM~11221240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the last 1 looks f%^$ing tight


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 31 2008, 05:55 PM~11229111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*CAN SOMEONE POST A PIC OF A 42" MOONROOF THIS IS A 44" IM TRYING TO SEE IF THERES A BIG DIFFERENCE.......THNX !! *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 2 2008, 11:36 PM~11245449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice you got any more pics???????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 2 2008, 04:10 PM~11243161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure this is a 42"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 2 2008, 05:10 PM~11243161
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 10:00 AM~11246607
> *im pretty sure this is a 42"
> 
> 
> ...


*WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER TO YOU GUYS 42" OR 44" ??*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i like the 44" :thumbsup: thats the way im going in mine :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 02:01 PM~11247755
> *i like the 44" :thumbsup: thats the way im going in mine :biggrin:
> *


*YEA THAT 44" DOES LOOK GOOD ....... THNX FOR THE PIC ! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 12:00 PM~11246607
> *im pretty sure this is a 42"
> 
> 
> ...


fleetwood coupe with deville guts? :scrutinize:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 02:27 PM~11248094
> *fleetwood coupe with deville guts? :scrutinize:
> *


hahaha lol it aint mine so i aint trippin......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 3 2008, 01:09 PM~11247787
> *YEA THAT 44" DOES LOOK GOOD ....... THNX FOR THE PIC !
> *


your welcome


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 06:02 PM~11248257
> *hahaha lol it aint mine so i aint trippin......
> *


id take it :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i would to dont get me wrong :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 2 2008, 11:36 PM~11245248
> *
> *


damn thats working  single or double?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i33.tinypic.com/257dkp0.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11251582
> *http://i33.tinypic.com/257dkp0.jpg[/img]]
> *


right click 
set as wallpaper


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 3 2008, 11:07 PM~11251590
> *right click
> set as wallpaper
> *



we making shirts of this also homie :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

SOON TO BE 90 ed


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

SORRY FOR THE BIG ASS PIX


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 3 2008, 09:47 PM~11250237
> *damn thats working   single or double?
> *


ITS A DOUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 4 2008, 11:49 AM~11255733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 3 2008, 11:12 PM~11251624
> *we making shirts of this also homie :biggrin:
> *


let me know big dogg


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

finally got mine back together - in time for the Lux picnic on the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11256671
> *finally got mine back together - in time for the Lux picnic on the weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11256671
> *finally got mine back together - in time for the Lux picnic on the weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2008, 02:41 PM~11256671
> *finally got mine back together - in time for the Lux picnic on the weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 glad to see people hoppin cars as clean as that. great job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2008, 02:41 PM~11256671
> *finally got mine back together - in time for the Lux picnic on the weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 4 2008, 01:33 PM~11256110
> *let me know big dogg
> *


you k now it homie


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

born to roll


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2008, 06:30 PM~11259607
> *born to roll
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2008, 07:30 PM~11259607
> *born to roll
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2008, 05:41 PM~11256671
> *finally got mine back together - in time for the Lux picnic on the weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good joe.  i gotta check it out at the next bbq..bac or affliated?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 4 2008, 11:17 PM~11260194
> *
> *


 yo stalk you got a caddy?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 5 2008, 11:10 AM~11265443
> *ttt
> *


man your always on here post a pic of your cadi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:07 PM~11265961
> *man your always on here post a pic of your cadi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


post more pixs of them clean ass lacs you got homie.post sum pixs of u cruising your whips. :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Aug 5 2008, 12:10 PM~11265984
> *post more pixs of them clean ass lacs you got homie.post sum pixs of u cruising your whips. :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 i have already post all pics i have i cant find my camera or i would take more pics  but here are a few anyway









the big body in the middle is my boy jack's car and the fleet on the right is 925eastbayrider's










that clean ass linc is my boy shane's from enchanted creation c.c.

























































my first 2 door fleet back in the late 90's









my old coupe


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

we are cruisin saturday nite i will try and get some pics of the cruise


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

nice....im really feeling your light yellow caddy.i ove that color.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Aug 5 2008, 12:21 PM~11266092
> *nice....im really feeling your light yellow caddy.i ove that color.
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:20 PM~11266081
> *we are cruisin saturday nite i will try and get some pics of the cruise
> *


word. :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CadiRolo, thestrongsurvive,* lowriv1972*


i see you shane :wave: what you doin in the cadi fest :0 see i put a pic up of your linc.. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt great topic


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:19 PM~11266070
> *:0  :0  :0  i have already post all pics i have i cant find my camera or i would take more pics  but here are a few anyway
> 
> 
> ...



WHICH ONE YOU GONNA CRUISE TODAY???...THE WEATHER IS NICE RIGHT NOW FOR A MID DAY CRUISE. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Aug 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11266155
> *WHICH ONE YOU GONNA CRUISE TODAY???...THE WEATHER IS NICE RIGHT NOW FOR A MID DAY CRUISE. :biggrin:
> *


im gettin ready to take the cream one out for a little spin


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CadiRolo, *uce antioch*, lowriv1972

whats up bro how you been????????????? how is your cadi?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:29 PM~11266165
> *im gettin ready to take the cream one out for a little spin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 12:19 PM~11266070
> *:0  :0  :0  i have already post all pics i have i cant find my camera or i would take more pics  but here are a few anyway
> 
> 
> ...


that cream one is CLEAN. Lots of inspiration here for me man.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 01:19 PM~11266070
> *:0  :0  :0  i have already post all pics i have i cant find my camera or i would take more pics  but here are a few anyway
> 
> 
> ...


*THE COUPE DEVILLE'S LOOK NICE WITHOUT VINYL TOP AND 90'ED OUT .....*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 5 2008, 01:50 PM~11266881
> *THE COUPE DEVILLE'S LOOK NICE WITHOUT VINYL TOP AND 90'ED OUT .....
> *


i agree i should of kept my coupe


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 5 2008, 05:01 PM~11268681
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 5 2008, 03:50 PM~11266881
> *THE COUPE DEVILLE'S LOOK NICE WITHOUT VINYL TOP AND 90'ED OUT .....
> *


THAT YELLOW ONE IS SWEET HOMIE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11268804
> *THAT YELLOW ONE IS SWEET HOMIE
> *


thanks


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I love the white one with tan top...that bish is sexy.....mines looks something like that right now....but no where near as sexy.....  any interior pics?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 5 2008, 05:59 PM~11269239
> *I love the white one with tan top...that bish is sexy.....mines looks something like that right now....but no where near as sexy.....  any interior pics?
> *


thanks bro... sorry i dont have any interior pics rite now. i will try and get some as soon as i have it re-done


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 5 2008, 05:59 PM~11269239
> *I love the white one with tan top...that bish is sexy.....mines looks something like that right now....but no where near as sexy.....  any interior pics?
> *


post pics of your car homie :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 5 2008, 07:59 PM~11269239
> *I love the white one with tan top...that bish is sexy.....mines looks something like that right now....but no where near as sexy.....  any interior pics?
> *


and stop using the word SEXY plz :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11266881
> *THE COUPE DEVILLE'S LOOK NICE WITHOUT VINYL TOP AND 90'ED OUT .....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2008, 07:23 PM~11269432
> *and  stop using the  word SEXY  plz    :biggrin:
> *


whats up sexy


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 5 2008, 08:43 PM~11269637
> *whats up sexy
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2008, 07:45 PM~11269655
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: 
u going tomorrow if so bring some coffee


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 5 2008, 08:45 PM~11269662
> *:biggrin:
> u going tomorrow if so bring some coffee
> *


YOU TELL ME WHAT TIME ILL BE THERE WITH THE COFFEE OR HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR THERE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2008, 07:50 PM~11269712
> *YOU TELL ME  WHAT  TIME  ILL BE  THERE  WITH  THE COFFEE  OR HIT ME  UP WHEN  YOUR THERE
> *


right on....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11269863
> *right on....
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:00 AM~11246607
> *im pretty sure this is a 42"
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like stock 38''..........


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 2 2008, 04:10 PM~11243161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not much of a difference, It's only 2'' difference compared to 44'' moon roof....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 01:25 AM~11272263
> *Not much of a difference, It's only 2'' difference compared to 44'' moon roof....
> *


*I KNOW ITS ONLY 2" BUT COULD YOU POINT OUT A 42" AND 44" IF THEY WERE SIDE BY SIDE BY JUST EYEBALLING IT. THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW ??*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 6 2008, 09:15 PM~11278386
> *I KNOW ITS ONLY 2" BUT COULD YOU POINT OUT A 42" AND 44" IF THEY WERE SIDE BY SIDE BY JUST EYEBALLING IT. THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW ??
> *


yea most definitely if they were side by side


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11279618
> *yea most definitely if they were side by side
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

hey anyone know how to get mold off pillow tops  where my car was stored outdoors undera tarp ,its been raining alot ,well i decide to check up on the car an fck me blind i see all this mold in the back seats,a puddle under the seats an in the carpet .seems my i have a roof leak probably throught the sunroof... :angry: i jus spent the damm day striping down the inside of the car an airing it out .has anyone every expierenced this ?well the positive side is i gonna have to redo my interior but fck i didnt think so soon.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11279618
> *yea most definitely if they were side by side
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 6 2008, 09:23 PM~11280294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clene


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 6 2008, 10:23 PM~11280294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

anybody need a 90 trunk molding??


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 6 2008, 06:15 PM~11278386
> *I KNOW ITS ONLY 2" BUT COULD YOU POINT OUT A 42" AND 44" IF THEY WERE SIDE BY SIDE BY JUST EYEBALLING IT. THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW ??
> *



Not installed but might help....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 07:01 AM~11282993
> *Not installed but might help....
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the left is a 44" & one on the right is a 42"...............


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 07:01 AM~11282993
> *Not installed but might help....
> 
> 
> ...


how much???????? or any trades????????


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 6 2008, 11:50 PM~11280042
> *hey anyone know how to get mold off pillow tops   where my car was stored outdoors undera tarp ,its been raining alot ,well i decide to check up on the car an fck me blind i see all this mold in the back seats,a puddle under the seats  an in the carpet .seems my i have a roof leak probably throught the sunroof... :angry: i jus spent the damm day striping down the inside of the car an airing it out .has anyone every expierenced this ?well the positive side is i gonna have to redo my interior but fck i didnt think so soon.
> *


seriously brothers i need some help with this , :dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 7 2008, 10:04 AM~11283016
> *The one on the left is a 44" & one on the right is a 42"...............
> *


funny you should say that. the gold glass one is the moonroof i purchased from dj short dogg. and is the same exact moonroof im trying to get installed.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 08:01 AM~11282993
> *Not installed but might help....
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX FOR THE PIC SHORT DOG !! THAT 44" FOR SALE ??*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11287578
> *THNX FOR THE PIC SHORT DOG !! THAT 44" FOR SALE ??
> *





> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 7 2008, 09:29 AM~11283600
> *how much???????? or any trades????????
> *



Sorry sold.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 07:13 PM~11288754
> *Sorry sold.
> *


*IF YOU COME ACROSS A 44" THAT YOU WANT TO SELL SEND ME A PM .....*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 7 2008, 10:35 AM~11284114
> *seriously brothers i need some help with this , :dunno:
> *


have u tried steam clean?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11288842
> *have u tried steam clean?
> *


dogg ive tried everything i can think of shout,oxy clean vim,those stain remover pens,even bleach in a spray bottle ,nutin seems to work, thes are triple white pillows ,i may have to look into that steam clean ,the thing u see on infocommercials right?found out the the main leak is comming from my moonroof i got the guy that installed it commin by next week


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

maye he forgot to run the tubes? 
you try laquer thinner? hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WENT TO DALLAS AND...
ITS TIME TO GET *LAC *IN BUSINESS...........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2008, 08:44 PM~11298041
> *WENT TO DALLAS AND...
> ITS TIME TO GET LAC IN BUSINESS...........
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 6 2008, 08:50 PM~11280042
> *hey anyone know how to get mold off pillow tops   where my car was stored outdoors undera tarp ,its been raining alot ,well i decide to check up on the car an fck me blind i see all this mold in the back seats,a puddle under the seats  an in the carpet .seems my i have a roof leak probably throught the sunroof... :angry: i jus spent the damm day striping down the inside of the car an airing it out .has anyone every expierenced this ?well the positive side is i gonna have to redo my interior but fck i didnt think so soon.
> *


home depot got mold & mildew clean works perfect but it stinks it will get it off no problem


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Aug 8 2008, 06:04 PM~11295729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































an the nice lil waterfall i got also 

the stain is just too deep ,i killed the mold but theyll have to be recovered 
but thx for look out


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 9 2008, 06:57 PM~11303060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BOUT THAT THOSE WERE NICE SEATS


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

DYE them


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 9 2008, 10:36 PM~11303260
> *SORRY BOUT THAT THOSE WERE NICE SEATS
> *


ya its a shame but u know what i say jus move on an do it better..  as it stands ill redo the interior fully custom


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

are those seats for sale?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 9 2008, 10:38 PM~11303270
> *DYE them
> *


back to white?..stains to deep ,they need new material


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11303312
> *ya its a shame but u know what i say jus move on an do it better..  as it stands ill redo the interior fully custom
> *


WELL I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THEM ANYWAY. BUT THE ROOF JUST SEEMS LIKE A LITTLE PROBLEM WE ALL GO THREW IT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 9 2008, 10:52 PM~11303349
> *WELL I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THEM ANYWAY. BUT THE ROOF JUST SEEMS LIKE A LITTLE PROBLEM WE ALL GO THREW IT
> *


ya but i never planned on so soon ,an the moonroof leak really sucks thats first on the repair list.its like buy a lac get a roof leak :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11303321
> *are those seats for sale?
> *


 :uh: naw they stayin right here


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn that sucks , id be pissed such a simple error can cause so much rust


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 9 2008, 06:57 PM~11303060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


send them this way ill clean them, i got some nice beigh seats ill trade ya from a 90


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 9 2008, 08:57 PM~11303060
> *
> an the nice lil waterfall i got also
> 
> ...



who did the roof in your car??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 9 2008, 11:27 PM~11303966
> *who did the roof in your car??
> *


x2 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 9 2008, 08:57 PM~11303060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by the looks of those pics, doesnt even look like he ran the hoses , just left em to spill all over :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Anyone know what size nardi wheel is the right size for 80's caddies? im fixin to get one and dont know if i need a 360mm 0r a 390 mm? also where can i buy the adapter and how much???


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 9 2008, 11:48 PM~11304065
> *Anyone know what size nardi wheel is the right size for 80's caddies? im fixin to get one and dont know if i need a 360mm 0r a 390 mm? also where can i buy the adapter and how much???
> *



i like the way the 360 looks best


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 9 2008, 11:48 PM~11304065
> *Anyone know what size nardi wheel is the right size for 80's caddies? im fixin to get one and dont know if i need a 360mm 0r a 390 mm? also where can i buy the adapter and how much???
> *



ebay has the adapters or someone on here might.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 9 2008, 06:57 PM~11303060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 9 2008, 08:48 PM~11304065
> *Anyone know what size nardi wheel is the right size for 80's caddies? im fixin to get one and dont know if i need a 360mm 0r a 390 mm? also where can i buy the adapter and how much???
> *


360mm......  

PM SENT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11307243
> *360mm......
> 
> PM SENT
> *


what pm???? :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Door Handle


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

courtesy of Laughing Boy from the Imperials thread ....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 11 2008, 12:15 AM~11310847
> *Door Handle
> 
> 
> ...


why :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 PM~11310958
> *courtesy of Laughing Boy from the Imperials thread ....
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE COUPE DEVILLES LOOK NICE ......* :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11310847
> *Door Handle
> 
> 
> ...


??

whats that from?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11314434
> *??
> 
> whats that from?
> *


looks like a buick, park avenue or something


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 11 2008, 11:31 AM~11314830
> *looks like a buick, park avenue or something
> *


og ones look better


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:34 PM~11314842
> *og ones look better
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 10 2008, 09:15 PM~11310847
> *Door Handle
> 
> 
> ...


*THEY LOOK ALRIGHT, DIFFERENT......*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11314434
> *??
> 
> whats that from?
> *


PT Cruiser


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 11 2008, 12:21 PM~11315285
> *PT Cruiser
> *


*DAMN A PT CRUISER !! * :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11264581


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Aug 10 2008, 08:24 PM~11310958
> *courtesy of Laughing Boy from the Imperials thread ....
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIES GILBET RIDE. CLEAN MOFO!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 10 2008, 08:15 PM~11310847
> *Door Handle
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: WTF!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11310958
> *courtesy of Laughing Boy from the Imperials thread ....
> 
> 
> ...



love this car!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2008, 01:37 AM~11322261
> *:rant: WTF!
> *


*YOU DONT LIKE IT HUH ?* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 12 2008, 03:39 PM~11327097
> *YOU DONT LIKE IT HUH ?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No I don't...I have BETTER in the works............. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2008, 08:29 PM~11328949
> *No I don't...I have BETTER in the works............. :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11282257
> *I am looking for a new ChromeHousing for my front and rear bumper - 1984 Cadillac Coupe DeVille RWD.
> The-Bumper-Source (ebay-Shop selled them cheap n new some months ago but they do not get them anymore).
> Anybody knows where else i can get them new or some new chromed ones?
> *


I already got an new frontbumper for my 84 Coupe DeVille RWD from eBay - but i realy need a new or freshly chromed rearbumper - nobody knows where to get?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Little video i did for a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

i have a 84 coupe im looking for the outer door windowsweeps any one know where i can get them?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Aug 12 2008, 11:10 PM~11331118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 AM~11332470
> *i have a 84 coupe im looking for the outer door windowsweeps any one know where i can get them?
> *


I have brand new NOS left side ONLY.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

i need both sides bro


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Aug 13 2008, 09:03 AM~11333140
> *i need both sides bro
> *


Good luck!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 13 2008, 03:20 PM~11334744
> *Goog luck!
> *


goog day sir... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 AM~11332068
> *Little video i did for a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g
> *


pulled up in the lac like a player :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 13 2008, 12:10 AM~11331118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN TO THIS CAR DIDNT THE TOP GET CUT OFF TO MAKE IT A VERT? DID HE FINISH IT HAVE NOT SEEN HIM ON HERE WITH ANY PICTURES SINCE LAST YEAR.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 02:15 PM~11335278
> *pulled up in the lac like a player  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im looking for the chrome plastic channels that go on the window frame on the inside. 
are these available new? or what can i use?? 

anyone know?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 13 2008, 04:06 PM~11335721
> *im looking for the chrome plastic channels that go on the window frame on the inside.
> are these available new? or what can i use??
> 
> ...


i might have sum i have to check in my garage


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 13 2008, 01:10 PM~11335237
> *goog day sir... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 13 2008, 02:06 PM~11335721
> *im looking for the chrome plastic channels that go on the window frame on the inside.
> are these available new? or what can i use??
> 
> ...


There is OEM NO$ and there is after market. Witch would you like? :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 AM~11332068
> *Little video i did for a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g
> *


are you that vato too?


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 13 2008, 12:10 AM~11331118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car was not the one i converted :biggrin: it was my coupe-deville...the fleetwood its still around with a few updates 1990 dig.dash digital taillights and bumper kit i will post pics from the coming weekends get together and i may
sell it if any one interested.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 13 2008, 10:19 PM~11339615
> *are you that vato too?
> *


hahaha I should have said my car and overnight celebrity did...


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 13 2008, 11:12 PM~11339554
> *There is OEM NO$ and there is after market. Witch would you like? :biggrin:
> *


i need those also


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Aug 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11339682
> *this car was not the one i converted  :biggrin: it was my coupe-deville...the fleetwood its still around with a few updates 1990 dig.dash digital taillights and bumper kit i will post pics from the coming weekends get together and i may
> sell it if any one interested.
> *


pics of the lights :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Aug 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11339682
> *this car was not the one i converted  :biggrin: it was my coupe-deville...the fleetwood its still around with a few updates 1990 dig.dash digital taillights and bumper kit i will post pics from the coming weekends get together and i may
> sell it if any one interested.
> *


THATS COOL MY BAD I WAS NOT SURE. POST PICTURES OF THE CONVERTED ONE


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Not 90'd yet, but I got all the moldings, and tail lights. I need a header panel, front bumper, and rocker panels.










4.1 liter motor I'm thinking about taking it out and replacing it with ? yet. Some say get a 350 or 454 can't make up my mind yet.









Interior


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Aug 10 2008, 11:45 PM~11312308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Aug 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11339682
> *this car was not the one i converted  :biggrin: it was my coupe-deville...the fleetwood its still around with a few updates 1990 dig.dash digital taillights and bumper kit i will post pics from the coming weekends get together and i may
> sell it if any one interested.
> *



More interested in your custom conversion  

What happened with that?


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL sorry about da big pics yall I'm jsut getting use to the image loader


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Aug 14 2008, 05:43 PM~11346392
> *More interested in your custom conversion
> 
> What happened with that?
> *


i got tha power rack done just be forei broke my ankle in july of 07 and was out for five monthes sold it without the interior complete and no fabric on the top :0


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Not 90d yet, but got da front clip n mouldings, looking 4 rear clip w/trunk


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

i got a question. my boys cord for his hood latch broke. how can we get the hood open on his fleetwood???


thanks in advance


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 14 2008, 11:28 PM~11349426
> *i got a question. my boys cord for his hood latch broke. how can we get the hood open on his fleetwood???
> thanks in advance
> *


get the sawzall :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 14 2008, 11:28 PM~11349426
> *i got a question. my boys cord for his hood latch broke. how can we get the hood open on his fleetwood???
> thanks in advance
> *



I would think the easiest way would be to pop that rubber flap off, that attaches to the bumper, then look up to the core support and hood latch and see if there is anywhere that you could grab the cable and pull it to release.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SOME OLD PICS.......*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 14 2008, 11:28 PM~11349426
> *i got a question. my boys cord for his hood latch broke. how can we get the hood open on his fleetwood???
> thanks in advance
> *


bring it over, i'll get it open


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

On another topic :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 11:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Majestics !! baby!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 15 2008, 01:28 AM~11349426
> *i got a question. my boys cord for his hood latch broke. how can we get the hood open on his fleetwood???
> thanks in advance
> *


sometimes they break right under the dash - try gettin ahold of the wire inside the cable...if not take a ratchet and reach up from below (between the grille and rad support) - there's two 13mm bolts facing the frt of the car on either side of the hood latch...once they're out you can pop the hood n release the latch manually


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

cruising elysian on sunday
http://i36.tinypic.com/25sbjt4.jpg[/img]]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 20 2008, 04:15 PM~11395401
> *cruising elysian on sunday
> http://i36.tinypic.com/25sbjt4.jpg[/img]]
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 04:35 PM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...



crazy shit, who owns it?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 11:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...



Homie, this shit made my day!

I'm going to mapquest Erringer ave and look for the bumper marks!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 21 2008, 02:08 PM~11403701
> *Homie, this shit made my day!
> 
> I'm going to mapquest Erringer ave and look for the bumper marks!
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Aug 20 2008, 03:15 PM~11395401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAJESTICS.......


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn love these pics!! makes me anxious... i cant wait uffin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*anyone got the paint code for this? I was told its Colonial Yellow, but my PPG crossover books dont even list under that particular name. I know each paint manufacturer typically uses a different name for each color, buuut I thought maybe someone had the actual code









thanks*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

thats fuckin clean homie u killin em wit dat one :machinegun:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 21 2008, 10:21 PM~11408708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 21 2008, 01:06 PM~11403687
> *crazy shit, who owns it?
> *


the big M ..


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 09:21 AM~11111014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:0 :0 thanks sunshine now time to get the hardness off thee other one :biggrin: it should be digital by next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 12:55 PM~11419495
> *:0  :0 thanks sunshine now time to get the hardness off thee other one :biggrin: it should be digital by next weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 09:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN I GET THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT LIKE ON THIS CAR, WHAT CAR?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 23 2008, 01:55 PM~11419495
> *:0  :0 thanks sunshine now time to get the hardness off thee other one :biggrin: it should be digital by next weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Anytime homie........


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 23 2008, 12:32 PM~11419385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i got one model like this at a swamp meet where can i find more & the low low parts like the wheels & what not for models


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i like this combo  might be my next car :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 23 2008, 12:32 PM~11419385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all of these are nice :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 23 2008, 06:29 PM~11421016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE HAVE PICS OF TOPO'S 90'ED OUT 2DR. FLEETWOOD IT WAS ON ONE OF LRM'S VIDEO BACK IN THE EARLY TO MID 90'S IT WAS A PEACH COLOR WITH WHITE INTERIOR AND WHITE TOP ?? *


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Aug 21 2008, 12:06 PM~11403687
> *crazy shit, who owns it?
> *


Joe from majestics........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11421893
> *ANYONE HAVE PICS OF TOPO'S 90'ED OUT 2DR. FLEETWOOD IT WAS ON ONE OF LRM'S VIDEO BACK IN THE EARLY TO MID 90'S IT WAS A PEACH COLOR WITH WHITE INTERIOR AND WHITE TOP ??
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 21 2008, 11:21 PM~11408708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE HOMIE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 13 2008, 07:29 AM~11332068
> *Little video i did for a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgRh_D9zB6g
> *







here u go greg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 24 2008, 02:34 PM~11425355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need wheels like this...........for my model brougham that look sick homie!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

i got a 64 rag thats almost done interested in trading for a super clean 90d out caddy and some cash


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 22 2008, 12:21 AM~11408708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got damit Billy!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 24 2008, 05:12 PM~11426518
> *i got a 64 rag thats almost done interested in trading for a super clean 90d out caddy and some cash
> *


heres a pic of the 4


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

anyone got any moldings for sale or would anyone be willing to make me a set ????????????


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11434048
> *anyone got any moldings for sale or would anyone be willing to make me a set ????????????
> *


I GOT SOME I WILL SELL YOU PM SENT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11431970
> *heres a pic of the 4
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS GOOD.......*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

:0 that shits fuckin gangster :yes: love them pillow tops :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 05:23 PM~11435541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE ENGRAVING ON THE MIRRORS LOOKS GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 04:23 PM~11435541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ENGRAVING... HOMIE THE CADI LOOK GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham+Aug 25 2008, 05:36 PM~11435649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies,lip on rim and bumpers are next.Might as well just keep it and finish!


TTT


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

dayum that engraving looks killer!! who did the work? do they have a website or number?


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

did they just engrave it or did you have to replate that??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 06:23 PM~11435541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:JUST HAD SUM DONE ON MY BUMPERS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MY TOY ALL 90D :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty+Aug 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11436371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie!No need to replate if it's your original mirrors,Impala's repro's for example can't go as deep.His name is Tiger from the Bay but lives out here in Vegas now.I seen some rims and bumpers he did and they came out sicc!Trying to catch up to Big Smiley here... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 05:23 PM~11435541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u get her running?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11437421
> *Thanks homie!No need to replate if it's your original mirrors,Impala's repro's for example can't go as deep.His name is Tiger from the Bay but lives out here in Vegas now.I seen some rims and bumpers he did and they came out sicc!Trying to catch up to Big Smiley here... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 07:04 PM~11437421
> *Thanks homie!No need to replate if it's your original
> 
> Trying to catch up to Big Smiley here... :biggrin:
> *


X2

There is a few who are doing the same thing. :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

my project with a fresh 90 upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

oh and i need to buy a drivers side headlight bezel and front bumper moldings asap!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 25 2008, 10:45 PM~11437958
> *X2
> 
> There is a few who are doing the same thing. :0
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

retard lookin good =D


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 26 2008, 11:20 AM~11442043
> *my project with a fresh 90 upgrade :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

nice !!  :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks everyone :biggrin: got a long road ahead of me building this lac


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

i got a question: im going to 90ing my 85 FWB next month and was wondering how everyone is attaching the panels to the doors and quarters...........


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 26 2008, 06:59 PM~11446157
> *i got a question: im going to 90ing my 85 FWB next month and was wondering how everyone is attaching the panels to the doors and quarters...........
> *


for street or show use a stud gun and weld on the mounting tabs for the plastic clips or rivit the clips on.

if its a hopper counter sink screws through the panels and JB weld the heads they wont fall off


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Aug 26 2008, 07:08 PM~11446223
> *for street or show use a stud gun and weld on the mounting tabs for the plastic clips or rivit the clips on.
> 
> if its a hopper counter sink screws through the panels and JB weld the heads they wont fall off
> *


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Aug 26 2008, 10:08 PM~11446223
> *for street or show use a stud gun and weld on the mounting tabs for the plastic clips or rivit the clips on.
> 
> if its a hopper counter sink screws through the panels and JB weld the heads they wont fall off
> *


got any pics of this


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 26 2008, 11:20 AM~11442043
> *my project with a fresh 90 upgrade :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU DID YOUR DIGITAL DASH AND 90'S UPGRADE ?? LOOKS GOOD *!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11446638
> *YOU DID YOUR DIGITAL DASH AND 90'S UPGRADE ?? LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


i wish did the work, it would have saved me a bunch of money. liv4lacs is the one who did all the installs and he did a damn good job i should say


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 25 2008, 08:11 PM~11437533
> *did u get her running?
> *


Yesir!Just needs a slipyoke driveline.Gotta save up for that.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11447235
> *i wish did the work, it would have saved me a bunch of money. liv4lacs is the one who did all the installs and he did a damn good job i should say
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 26 2008, 10:26 AM~11442106
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 25 2008, 09:45 PM~11437958
> *X2
> 
> There is a few who are doing the same thing. :0
> *


hearing that for the last 3 years


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 26 2008, 10:20 AM~11442043
> *my project with a fresh 90 upgrade :biggrin:
> *


Looking good homie!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 07:59 PM~11447513
> *hearing  that  for  the  last  3 years
> *


And there is a lot of beautiful LAC's out there too .............


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 26 2008, 10:04 PM~11447574
> *Asnd there is a lot of beuatifull LAC's out there .............
> *


yes there are alot and like i said i have been hearing that for the last 3 years that they are coming after me :0 and i have been saying it all along dont say it just bring it


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 08:06 PM~11447599
> *yes  there  are alot and    like  i said  i have  been hearing  that for  the  last  3 years  that they are  coming after  me  :0  and  i have  been  saying it all  along  dont say  it  just bring it
> *


Pump your BRAKES homie... catching up and coming after you are TWO different thing's my Armenian brother from another mother. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 26 2008, 10:15 PM~11447697
> *Pump your BRAKES homie... catching up and coming after you are TWO different thing's my Armenian brother from another mother. :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 08:17 PM~11447733
> *YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


Ohhhhhh Of course I knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 26 2008, 09:06 PM~11447599
> *yes  there  are alot and    like  i said  i have  been hearing  that for  the  last  3 years  that they are  coming after  me  :0  and  i have  been  saying it all  along  dont say  it  just bring it
> *


Im bringing it sukka :biggrin: 
see u tonight


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11453637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

any engine or trunk pics of this car, been thru the whole thread and havent seen any :angry:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 28 2008, 08:12 AM~11460111
> *any engine or trunk pics of this car, been thru the whole thread and havent seen any :angry:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 28 2008, 10:12 AM~11460111
> *any engine or trunk pics of this car, been thru the whole thread and havent seen any :angry:
> 
> 
> *


ITS IN ARIZONA


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


 luv this pic


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 20 2008, 07:35 AM~11391991
> *On another topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11453637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 28 2008, 09:12 AM~11460111
> *any engine or trunk pics of this car, been thru the whole thread and havent seen any :angry:
> 
> 
> *


It's super clean,he was staying out here in Vegas for a minute.It's a full frame by Homies 4p 14b stocc motor I think but chrome and paint.Wanted $25G's.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

lacks 4 life :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Aug 30 2008, 09:53 PM~11481582
> *lacks 4 life :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 31 2008, 11:13 PM~11486525
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


whats good fred, looking good bro...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 31 2008, 10:02 PM~11486911
> *whats good fred, looking good bro...
> *


Wassup Billy! I still want that chrome gas tank!!! I havent forgot! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 1 2008, 12:29 AM~11487128
> *Wassup Billy! I still want that chrome gas tank!!! I havent forgot! :cheesy:
> *


lol, i dont see it going nowhere for a while :biggrin: , shit, i just got a house so im way too broke to get another :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I HATE TO DO THIS BUT THEY GOT TO GO  NO ROOM IN MY HOUSE AND IM MOVING OUT SO ILL TAKE 5 GS FOR BOTH PM
















INTERIOR RIGHT NOW








THE DONOR


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> GUUBERZZ IN DA HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11431970
> *heres a pic of the 4
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS NICE .......*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 2 2008, 01:54 PM~11498874
> *I HATE TO DO THIS BUT THEY GOT TO GO   NO ROOM IN MY HOUSE AND IM MOVING OUT SO ILL TAKE 5 GS FOR BOTH PM
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN !!!!!!!!*
JUST HURRY & FINISH IT BRO . ONCE IT'S 
DONE YOU'LL ONLY NEED ROOM FOR THE 
2 DOOR & NOT THE LIMO .


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 3 2008, 08:05 PM~11511383
> *DAMN !!!!!!!!
> JUST HURRY & FINISH IT BRO . ONCE IT'S
> DONE YOU'LL ONLY NEED ROOM FOR THE
> ...


I THINK YOUR RIGHT HOMIE AMMA TRY TO DO THAT DOGG  I DONT WANT TO REGRETE IT LATER, GRACIAS DOGGIE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

comin together..
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u227/ma.../Picture167.jpg


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2008, 08:15 PM~11511516
> *comin together..
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u227/ma.../Picture167.jpg
> *


YES SHE IS


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 3 2008, 08:16 PM~11511526
> *YES SHE IS
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 3 2008, 06:36 PM~11511758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

got a question for all the lac lovers do yall think 15 hun is a fair price for a coupe delegance not running but has real clean interior :dunno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Sep 4 2008, 12:40 AM~11514157
> *got a question for all the lac lovers do yall think 15 hun is a fair price for a coupe delegance not running but has real clean interior :dunno:
> *


PICS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 4 2008, 01:43 PM~11518681
> *PICS
> *


*X2*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 4 2008, 06:02 PM~11521258
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Aug 22 2008, 02:55 AM~11406659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


realy?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Sep 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11523528
> *realy?
> *


Yupp!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 5 2008, 07:03 AM~11523629
> *Yupp!
> *


cant find him over here with the member search...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11421893
> *ANYONE HAVE PICS OF TOPO'S 90'ED OUT 2DR. FLEETWOOD IT WAS ON ONE OF LRM'S VIDEO BACK IN THE EARLY TO MID 90'S IT WAS A PEACH COLOR WITH WHITE INTERIOR AND WHITE TOP ??
> *


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

329PAGES FRONT TO BACC! IN LESS THAN 24HRS INCLUDING SLEEP AND NOT LIMITED TO DAILY ROUTINE...LMAO...CANT WAIT TO BRING MY 2 DR BROUGHAM TO LIGHT..IF THS TOPIC DONT MOTIVE YOU, NOTHING WILL! THANKS ALL YOU OGS FOR ALL YOUR HELP IN ANSWERING QUESTIONS, THIS TOPIC IS A HOW TO GUIDE FOR 2DR BROUGHAMS......LOVES IT!

THANKS SINCERELY OG DONNIE (LOWCOS C.C.) SPOKANE CHAPTER

NORTHWEST REPPER~ :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 5 2008, 10:29 PM~11532444
> *
> 
> 329PAGES FRONT TO BACC! IN LESS THAN 24HRS INCLUDING SLEEP AND NOT LIMITED TO DAILY ROUTINE...LMAO...CANT WAIT TO BRING MY 2 DR BROUGHAM TO LIGHT..IF THS TOPIC DONT MOTIVE YOU, NOTHING WILL! THANKS ALL YOU OGS FOR ALL YOUR HELP IN ANSWERING QUESTIONS, THIS TOPIC IS A HOW TO GUIDE FOR 2DR BROUGHAMS......LOVES IT!
> ...



YUP THATS PRETTY MUCH WHAT I DID :biggrin: :biggrin: AGREE 100 PERCENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 6 2008, 12:29 AM~11532444
> *
> 
> 329PAGES FRONT TO BACC! IN LESS THAN 24HRS INCLUDING SLEEP AND NOT LIMITED TO DAILY ROUTINE...LMAO...CANT WAIT TO BRING MY 2 DR BROUGHAM TO LIGHT..IF THS TOPIC DONT MOTIVE YOU, NOTHING WILL! THANKS ALL YOU OGS FOR ALL YOUR HELP IN ANSWERING QUESTIONS, THIS TOPIC IS A HOW TO GUIDE FOR 2DR BROUGHAMS......LOVES IT!
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 6 2008, 12:38 AM~11532530
> *:biggrin:
> *


^^^^^look at this guy :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE_@Sep 6 2008, 01:29 AM~11532444
> *
> 
> 329PAGES FRONT TO BACC! IN LESS THAN 24HRS INCLUDING SLEEP AND NOT LIMITED TO DAILY ROUTINE...LMAO...CANT WAIT TO BRING MY 2 DR BROUGHAM TO LIGHT..IF THS TOPIC DONT MOTIVE YOU, NOTHING WILL! THANKS ALL YOU OGS FOR ALL YOUR HELP IN ANSWERING QUESTIONS, THIS TOPIC IS A HOW TO GUIDE FOR 2DR BROUGHAMS......LOVES IT!
> ...



Damn, that's a lot of reading


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 5 2008, 11:39 PM~11532542
> *^^^^^look at this guy :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DEW HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 6 2008, 12:41 AM~11532560
> *WHAT  IT DEW  HOLLYWOOD    :biggrin:
> *


chillin chillin, fixin to crash out, ill guess i get up early and work on the ride a lil...im a weekend warrior, thats about the only time i got to play :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

STRIPPED THE LIMO AND STARTED THE PROJECT, NOW AINT NO TURNING BACK :biggrin: 
















LOOK AT SUNSHINE UNDER THE CAR LOOKING LIKE HE KNOWS WHAT HIS GETTING INTO :biggrin: 








THANKS ANTHONY FOR ALL YOUR HELP DOGGIE  I OW YOU ONE
BACK FILLERS 








NO MORE ENGINE :0 








NOW SITTING A 350 5.7 FUEL INJECTION IN MY 81 FLEETWOOD








CANT WAIT TO GET HER RUNNING..........


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429129

mine for sale..STEAL!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

your crazy keep that shit dogg, finish her


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2008, 07:41 PM~11537208
> *STRIPPED THE LIMO AND STARTED THE PROJECT, NOW AINT NO TURNING BACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11427863
> *got damit Billy!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


clean out your dam box


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 7 2008, 12:24 AM~11538201
> *clean out your dam box
> *


or answer the phone :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 6 2008, 10:27 PM~11537834
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks perro i was ready to throw the towel  but now imma built her


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2008, 10:52 PM~11538347
> *thanks perro i was ready to throw the towel   but now imma built her
> *


GLAD YOU DECIDED TO KEEP IT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 7 2008, 12:58 AM~11538395
> *GLAD YOU DECIDED TO KEEP IT BRO  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: GOING 2 B BAD AZZ WHEN UR DONE :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Sep 6 2008, 11:58 PM~11538395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2008, 11:03 PM~11538414
> *THANKS :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NEED ANY INFO OR HELP , DON'T HESITATE TO ASK :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2008, 09:41 PM~11537208
> *STRIPPED THE LIMO AND STARTED THE PROJECT, NOW AINT NO TURNING BACK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


if you were in houston we could have swapped front ends lol :cheesy:










gonna look good man glad you decided to keep her :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Sep 7 2008, 01:58 PM~11541053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 7 2008, 12:23 AM~11538505
> *NEED ANY INFO OR HELP , DON'T HESITATE TO ASK  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 04:33 PM~11541922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Sep 7 2008, 01:58 PM~11541053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

anyone got more pics of this one..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 06:33 PM~11541922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really like this one


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 8 2008, 07:07 AM~11546210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone got info or pics on this one..is it Undertaker level?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 7 2008, 04:16 PM~11541830
> *THANKS BIG DOGG :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 8 2008, 03:22 PM~11549965
> *anyone got info or pics on this one..is it Undertaker level?
> *


WHATS UNDERTACKERS LEVEL? :dunno: :dunno: ITS SUPER CLEAN HOMIE BUILT BY STREETLIFE CAR CLUB  SO ITS BUILT CLEAN TOO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2008, 03:33 PM~11541922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im still working on my 82 coupe de'elegance been 2yrs to long :angry: 
thats why i have'nt started a build up topic!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 8 2008, 08:02 PM~11552520
> *WHATS UNDERTACKERS LEVEL? :dunno:  :dunno: ITS SUPER CLEAN HOMIE BUILT BY STREETLIFE CAR CLUB  SO ITS BUILT CLEAN TOO
> *


i would say "Undertaker's" level is among the elite of all 90'd caddies.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 09:30 AM~11557530
> *i would say "Undertaker's" level is among the elite of all 90'd caddies.
> *


I wish I was at the level :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 9 2008, 10:37 AM~11557590
> *I wish I was at the level :biggrin:
> *


DAMITTTT, ME TOOOOO


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 9 2008, 11:18 AM~11558332
> *DAMITTTT, ME TOOOOO
> *


que onda mono


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 9 2008, 12:18 PM~11558332
> *DAMITTTT, ME TOOOOO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: smiley always once step ahead of everyone else...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Last Sunday; Chris burger was busy.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11558500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rite teer chillin homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2008, 12:47 PM~11558567
> *:biggrin: smiley always once step ahead of everyone else...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 9 2008, 01:18 PM~11558332
> *DAMITTTT, ME TOOOOO
> *


me three, undertaker is in a league of its own, not nuttridin just being honest, the mans put in work and it shows, he has the best 90'd lac out there, period.....


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 10 2008, 10:04 AM~11566416
> *me three, undertaker is in a league of its own, not nuttridin just being honest, the mans put in work and it shows, he has the best 90'd lac out there, period.....
> *


THX HOLLYWOOD IM RETIRING NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2008, 11:16 AM~11566505
> *THX  HOLLYWOOD  IM RETIRING  NEXT  YEAR   :biggrin:
> *


THey all say that, kinda like "Hollywood Hogan", "you'll be back brother"
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 10 2008, 08:26 AM~11566584
> *THey all say that, kinda like "Hollywood Hogan",  "you'll be back brother"
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SMILEY GOT THE 60 RAG COMING OUT.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 10 2008, 11:30 AM~11566611
> *SMILEY GOT THE 60 RAG COMING OUT.
> *


damn, cant wait to see that


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2008, 10:16 AM~11566505
> *THX  HOLLYWOOD  IM RETIRING  NEXT  YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD!!! THAT WAY WE MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

comin home from a show doing 75


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11567184
> *comin home from a show doing 75
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Sep 10 2008, 09:30 AM~11566611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Groupe Caddys :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

my homies super coupe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 10 2008, 04:59 PM~11570131
> * Groupe Caddys :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE CADDY'S !! ANYMORE PICS OF THE BLUE ONE ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11570189
> *my homies super coupe :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ! IS THAT A 44" MOONROOF ?*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11570189
> *my homies super coupe :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 "the wash" movie........wheres d-loc??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jul 4 2008, 03:52 PM~11014086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS LAC RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11571270
> *"the wash" movie........wheres  d-loc???  :biggrin:
> *


i dont beileve that ones from that movie, the one from that movie is down here in ky getting redone and its a lil more aqua colored


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

anyone got pics of the studs welded on the car for the pannels? also what did u guys use? im not wanting to use screws............


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 11 2008, 01:41 PM~11576323
> *anyone got pics of the studs welded on the car for the pannels? also what did u guys use? im not wanting to use screws............
> *


mock up with screws, take it all out and paint, then aluminum rivets


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Mines for sale for $8500








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429908


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2008, 11:52 AM~11576832
> *Mines for sale for $8500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

forgot to add, 5.7, everythings done and works. car is fresh and ready to ride.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 25 2008, 05:23 PM~11435541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

threw on the wheels and took some pics 


























































still in need of a passanger headlight bezel and both 90 front bumper moldings :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i have an extra one lmk if you need it


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

is it true i can use my 80's bumpers just use the 90 bumper ends, and mouldings?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 11 2008, 07:12 PM~11580007
> *is it true i can use my 80's bumpers just use the 90 bumper ends, and mouldings?
> *


yep


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11580028
> *yep
> *


cool one less thing i have to worry bout now i just gotta find the ends........


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 11 2008, 06:16 PM~11580051
> *cool one less thing i have to worry bout now i just gotta find the ends........
> *


ebay


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

ANYBODY HAVE A REAR 90S BUMPER? COMPLETE


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

That is the gayest shit I've seen on Lay it Low, 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 11 2008, 06:40 PM~11580316
> *That is the gayest shit I've seen on Lay it Low,
> 
> 
> ...


u know u likededed it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 11 2008, 05:03 PM~11578404
> *threw on the wheels and took some pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 11 2008, 02:03 PM~11578404
> *threw on the wheels and took some pics
> 
> 
> ...


It's coming along homie.  Keep your eyes open on my topic for the missing parts you need........


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+Sep 12 2008, 02:12 AM~11580007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn´t knew that, maybe i got to get me some ends for the frontbumper too...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 12 2008, 01:15 AM~11583196
> *It's coming along homie.   Keep your eyes open on my topic for the missing parts you need........
> *


yea slowly all the parts are getting put on. now i just gotta save up for a paint job  ive been searcing your thread and ebay daily for new parts. i think i just might need to stop being lazy and hit the junk yard


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Sep 11 2008, 08:40 PM~11580316
> *That is the gayest shit I've seen on Lay it Low,
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

that mug is clean!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11589316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11589316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baD mOFo RIGHT HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 12 2008, 07:05 PM~11589316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Lookin good!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 12 2008, 09:01 AM~11585292
> *yea slowly all the parts are getting put on. now i just gotta save up for a paint job    ive been searching your thread and ebay daily for new parts. i think i just might need to stop being lazy and hit the junk yard
> *


Cool....

I will be posting some more stuff soon.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY NEW PICS ?? *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11570189
> *my homies super coupe :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 24 2008, 02:34 PM~11425355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HOT HOPPER!!!! ~SOLD FOR $85 WITH SWITCHBOX~


MORE ON YOUTUBE :0 LINK BELOW


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 10:13 AM~11625901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got anymore cadi's for sale hoime???


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

CUSTOM ORDER, I CAN ALWAYS BUY MORE, I JUST GOT ME A 4DR RESIN :biggrin: . WELL MY LIGHT BLUE VERT WILL BE FOR SALE AFTER I FINISH THE TRUNK SETUP AND HIT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 10:52 AM~11626222
> *CUSTOM ORDER, I CAN ALWAYS BUY MORE, I JUST GOT ME A 4DR RESIN :biggrin: . WELL MY LIGHT BLUE VERT WILL BE FOR SALE AFTER I FINISH THE TRUNK SETUP AND HIT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


  lmk


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 17 2008, 11:53 AM~11626232
> * lmk
> *


MAN I LIKE THE REAL ONE YOU GOT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 11:56 AM~11626266
> *MAN I LIKE THE REAL ONE YOU GOT
> *


PM me with price for my cadi


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 17 2008, 03:13 PM~11627878
> *PM me with price for my cadi
> *


 :0 I'd be honored build a replica of it homie


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 04:01 PM~11628298
> *:0  I'd be honored build a replica of it homie
> *


 :cheesy: DONT 4 GET BOUT ME FUU,COM THRUGH ON SAT :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Coming soon


















:biggrin:  

See u Saturday Luxman


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 17 2008, 05:47 PM~11629293
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 9 2008, 06:06 PM~11558720
> *Last Sunday; Chris burger was busy.
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro...i see you got the pics i took :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 17 2008, 05:47 PM~11629293
> *Coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is there a car like that if not there should be.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 11:13 AM~11625901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY MORE PICS OF THE BABY BLUE CONVERTIBLE ?? LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:uh: tight'


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11630437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 06:58 PM~11629932
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THE BABY BLUE CONVERTIBLE ?? LOOKS NICE !!
> *



:yes: GETTIN IT READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND, IT HAS LT-1 MOTOR, MOVABLE CHROME SUSPENSION, AND IM FINSIHIN UP THE TRUNK SETUP RITE NOW  

















PINSTRIPES AND PEARL OVER THE BLUE









I BUILD CUSTOM ORDER, JUST LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANT IT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 12:37 AM~11633122
> *:yes: GETTIN IT READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND, IT HAS LT-1 MOTOR, MOVABLE CHROME SUSPENSION, AND IM FINSIHIN UP THE TRUNK SETUP RITE NOW
> 
> 
> ...


lmk when this one is for sale and how much :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 07:48 PM~11630437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMMITTTTTT BAD AZZ :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Sep 17 2008, 05:43 PM~11629768
> *whats up bro...i see you got the pics i took  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 17 2008, 04:13 PM~11627878
> *PM me with price for my cadi
> *


Love to see a model of that car


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 01:37 AM~11633122
> *:yes: GETTIN IT READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND, IT HAS LT-1 MOTOR, MOVABLE CHROME SUSPENSION, AND IM FINSIHIN UP THE TRUNK SETUP RITE NOW
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ALOT OF SKILLS :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 19 2008, 12:33 PM~11645183
> *YOU GOT ALOT OF SKILLS :0
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  thanx man, much appreciated. Did you leave yours black and blue? Its real clean man


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 19 2008, 03:24 PM~11646353
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    thanx man, much appreciated.  Did you leave yours black and blue? Its real clean man
> *


YES I DID FOR NOW GONNA ADD A LITTLE MORE COLOR AND THANKS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT IS HARD TO DO , I TRIED BUILDING MODELS AND KEPT FUCKING UP, MY HANDS ARE TO BIG AND I CANT KEEP THEM THAT STEADY, AND THOSE IDEAS WOULD LOOK NICE ON REAL CARS IF THEY ARE NOT ALREADY


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THE LIMO :0 :0 SUNSHINE PUTTING IN A LOT OF WORK  
























NOW A 4 DOOR :biggrin: 








LOOK AT THIS FOOL HOW HE GETS DOWN ON "CHANCLAS" :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2008, 04:35 PM~11646970
> *THE LIMO :0  :0 SUNSHINE PUTTING IN A LOT OF WORK
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GONNA LEAVE ANYTHING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 19 2008, 05:55 PM~11647138
> *ARE YOU GONNA LEAVE ANYTHING :0  :biggrin:
> *


JUNKING THE REST HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Aug 14 2004, 11:12 PM~2134985
> *So your saying Chico`s from M&M  vert is garbage????
> *


I know this quote that I'm replying to is old but that Cadillac (Chico's) is garbage to me. It is not an original Le Cabriolet.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 9 2006, 01:24 AM~5930818
> *:biggrin:  GUESS WHOS LAC WAS THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

90'd Fleetwood 5.7 digi dash wrapped frame. 3000.00
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431412


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT YEAR AND CAR DOES THIS REAREND COME OFF OF ?? THNX !! *


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

im going to post some pics of my new build probably 2morrow. 

just love the cadillacs and caprices....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11655192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking a 78-79? or a 95-96 impala ss rear end????


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I dont know but the welds on that frame bring back memories of welding school  Bastards wouldnt teach me M.I.G. :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

MY BROTHER CAY'S RIDE , GUTS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

................


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 10:17 AM~11663659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

wheres the pic of the one with the back window that goes down


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

anyone selling or know where i can get the set of clips for the 90 moldings??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11660744
> *i was thinking a 78-79? or a 95-96  impala ss rear end????
> *


90's caprice will work to I think, anyone know?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

The police package (9C1) has a disc break rear end.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 19 2008, 05:35 PM~11646970
> *THE LIMO :0  :0 SUNSHINE PUTTING IN A LOT OF WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 hey homie did you get my pm? i need some sheet metal off that car, i hope you didn't junk it yet


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11655192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



like too see more pics fav car setup and other possible thanks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 22 2008, 12:07 PM~11665445
> *The police package (9C1) has a disc break rear end.
> *


*WHATS 9C1 ??*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11669682
> *WHATS 9C1 ??
> *



ITS JUST A CLASSIFICATION THAT MEANS 90s CAPRICE WITH LT-1, HIGH MILAGE HOSES,HEAVY DUTY PARTS, DISC BRAKES,AND A SOLID TRANSMISSION. ITS HOW THE POLICE TRY TO KEEP UP WITH US :uh: :biggrin: 

BUT THEY STILL DONT COME WITH POSI :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11576960
> *:angry:
> *


Why the angry face on my Blk Fleet?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 20 2008, 10:59 PM~11655192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got one off a 79 4 door. For sale if prcie is right.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

................ 
[/quote]
:biggrin: :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11670050
> *I got one off a 79 4 door. For sale if prcie is right.
> *


*WHAT MODEL CADILLAC ?? THERE LOTS OF LATE 70'S CADILLACS AT THIS WRECKING YARD THAT I GO TO.......*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2008, 06:55 PM~11669893
> *ITS JUST A CLASSIFICATION THAT MEANS 90s CAPRICE WITH LT-1, HIGH MILAGE HOSES,HEAVY DUTY PARTS, DISC BRAKES,AND A SOLID TRANSMISSION.  ITS HOW THE POLICE TRY TO KEEP UP WITH US  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT THEY STILL DONT COME WITH POSI  :0
> *


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

My 1984 Coupe Deville w/ Stock sunroof... Still need to do the moldings and change back bumper. Hopefully be totally straight by next summer!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11670402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you ......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 21 2008, 07:09 PM~11660744
> *i was thinking a 78-79? or a 95-96  impala ss rear end????
> *


i have a 96 ss impala rearend if anyone is interested :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 23 2008, 08:04 AM~11674474
> *i have a 96 ss impala rearend if anyone is interested :biggrin:
> *


how much


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Sep 22 2008, 08:08 PM~11670893
> *~TO THE TOP~
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 10:35 AM~11685843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking tight


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 10:35 AM~11685843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

has anyone chromed the alluminum trim on the fleetwoods? if so can i see pics? im thinking of chroming mines but im worried itll be too flashy.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

:around: ....mental note: page 337 takes a long ass time to load ...... :happysad: :werd:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 PM~11671341
> *thank you ......
> *


 your welcome homie :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

my pleasure  










................


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is my wall paper

are thoes 14's or 13's??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like coupe's with no vinyl.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11692903
> *I like coupe's with no vinyl.
> *


me 2


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:16 PM~11692873
> *that pic is my wall paper
> 
> are thoes 14's or 13's??
> *


13s :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 24 2008, 10:47 PM~11693192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does it make me crazy if I would take that SS in the background over that lac? :cheesy: :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 11:59 PM~11688865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got some bigger pics of this one?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:06 AM~11693623
> *Does it make me crazy if I would take that SS in the background over that lac?  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Sep 25 2008, 05:09 AM~11694065
> *u got some bigger pics of this one?
> *


na sorry


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

i saw a 82 fleetwood coupe for sale with the 4100 fuel injected motor 4 sale for $850,i herd that motor was not a good one to have should i buy the car


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Sep 25 2008, 02:44 PM~11698558
> *i saw a 82 fleetwood coupe for sale with the 4100 fuel injected motor 4 sale for $850,i herd that motor was not a good one to have should i buy the car
> *


yeah, just get familiar with the repair book lol , but most run great unless u dog them!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11692919
> *me 2
> *


thats not what you told me :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dddeeeeyyyaaaamn. That bitch in nice.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Sep 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11700282
> *dddeeeeyyyaaaamn.  That bitch in nice.
> *


x2 i like that


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 01:06 AM~11693623
> *Does it make me crazy if I would take that SS in the background over that lac?  :cheesy:  :0
> *


Both nice but yes


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:06 AM~11693623
> *Does it make me crazy if I would take that SS in the background over that lac?  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 um i understand you the color doesn't grab you............. cloth peanut butter top,& matching pads might do the trick, its nice & its a 2door euro but it looks generic for sum odd reason


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Sep 25 2008, 03:37 PM~11699095
> *yeah, just get familiar with the repair book lol , but most run great unless u dog them!
> *


thanks homie a caddy mechanic told me the same thing i think im gonna get it,i cant believe i found a fleet coupe


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Sep 25 2008, 05:37 PM~11699095
> *yeah, just get familiar with the repair book lol , but most run great unless u dog them!
> *


x2 I just bought a 85 yesterday..... drove 14 hours round trip to get it :cheesy: SwagaLac comming soon


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2008, 10:25 AM~11719345
> *x2 I just bought a 85 yesterday..... drove 14 hours round trip to get it :cheesy: SwagaLac comming soon
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11719345
> *x2 I just bought a 85 yesterday..... drove 14 hours round trip to get it :cheesy: SwagaLac comming soon
> *


Yeah Yeah and your so cool you cant even answer your phone!!!
Maybe that new lac has ur head gassed up :0


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11692856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FUCCIN BEAUTIFUL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MR DOLLAR BILL'S CAR....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11719345
> *x2 I just bought a 85 yesterday..... drove 14 hours round trip to get it :cheesy: SwagaLac comming soon
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENED............


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

My '90 Caddy in the making


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 17 2008, 07:48 PM~11630437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE BAD ASS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 11:21 PM~11724154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo billy I smashed my cell  call me at home sucka :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 11:48 AM~11719650
> *Yeah Yeah and your so cool you cant even answer your phone!!!
> Maybe that new lac has ur head gassed up  :0
> *


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 10:21 PM~11724154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a mean ass 3 wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2008, 08:27 PM~11723601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

*anybody know where i can buy the weather striping for the doors brand new?*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 29 2008, 08:45 PM~11734120
> *anybody know where i can buy the weather striping for the doors brand new?
> *


*PASSENGER SIDE IS STILL AVAILABLE AT THE DEALER, DRIVER SIDE IS DISCONTINUED.......*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 29 2008, 11:49 PM~11734184
> *PASSENGER SIDE IS STILL AVAILABLE AT THE DEALER, DRIVER SIDE IS DISCONTINUED.......
> *


 :angry: aint that some bullshit. how bout the black window track piece?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11734300
> *:angry: aint that some bullshit. how bout the black window track piece?
> *


*THERE DISCONTINUED ALSO, GET AT MR.LAC HE MIGHT HAVE THOSE OR KNOWS SOMEONE THAT DOES........*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 29 2008, 07:49 PM~11734184
> *PASSENGER SIDE IS STILL AVAILABLE AT THE DEALER
> *


WTF?? WHY IS IT THAT I CANT GET THEM AND I HAVE AN ACCOUNT WITH THEM?? :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 29 2008, 08:09 PM~11734470
> *THERE DISCONTINUED ALSO, GET AT MR.LAC HE MIGHT HAVE THOSE OR KNOWS SOMEONE THAT DOES........
> *


THE WINDOW CHANNEL?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2008, 03:37 PM~11731355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE HOMIES BROCHAS SON CADI.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 PM~11734496
> *WTF?? WHY IS IT THAT I CANT GET THEM AND I HAVE AN ACCOUNT WITH THEM?? :angry:
> *


*ITS BEEN A YEAR SINCE I BOUGHT MINE .......*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 30 2008, 12:12 AM~11734513
> *THE WINDOW CHANNEL?
> *


yea


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 29 2008, 08:18 PM~11734578
> *ITS BEEN A YEAR SINCE I BOUGHT MINE .......
> *


GM told me they were discontinue since 2000. :angry:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:59 PM~11735615
> *GM told me they were discontinue since 2000. :angry:
> *


I BOUGHT BOTH SIDE'S A COUPLE MONTHS AGO $98 + CHANGE
FOR BOTH BRAND NEW FROM CADILLAC DEALER .


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 29 2008, 10:02 PM~11735649
> *I BOUGHT BOTH SIDE'S A COUPLE MONTHS AGO $98 + CHANGE
> FOR BOTH BRAND NEW FROM CADILLAC DEALER .
> *


I guess every dealer run their show diffrent. :dunno: and I check thru the GM inventory from the homies computer at the dealer ship parts department he work for and there is none in stock. :werd:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2008, 11:07 PM~11735666
> *I guess every dealer run their show diffrent. :dunno: and I check thru the GM inventory from the homies computer at the dealer ship parts department he work for and there is none in stock. :werd:
> *


THEY TOLD ME 1 CAME FROM BACK EAST & THE OTHER 
WAS OLD SHELF STOCK THEY JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE .
I GUESS I JUST GOT LUCKY . :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2008, 09:24 PM~11724180
> *yo billy I smashed my cell  call me at home sucka :biggrin:
> *


EMPTY UR PM BOX SUCKA


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Sep 29 2008, 05:56 PM~11732226
> *thats a mean ass 3 wheel  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks thats what 16's will get you :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 30 2008, 05:58 AM~11736576
> *EMPTY UR PM BOX SUCKA
> *


*YEA BRIAN WHAT HE SAID !! * :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

i got da emblem that goes in da middel brand new comes with da grill

300 shipped :biggrin: 
helpin a homie sell it pm me 


PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 29 2008, 10:18 PM~11735705
> *THEY TOLD ME 1 CAME FROM BACK EAST & THE OTHER
> WAS OLD SHELF STOCK THEY JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE .
> I GUESS I JUST GOT LUCKY . :biggrin:
> *


That's what happen...  I made some calls and search. They are discontinue. :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 30 2008, 07:07 PM~11743804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2008, 11:07 PM~11735666
> *I guess every dealer run their show diffrent. :dunno: and I check thru the GM inventory from the homies computer at the dealer ship parts department he work for and there is none in stock. :werd:
> *


2 door weather strip?? they are the same as deltas and caprice boxs. 

.....................

items from 1A Auto for your car:
Caprice Delta 88 Impala Lesabre 

Please include auction number, and your vehicle's year, make and model when inquiring or paying for items.

New in Package. These are the seals that attach to the doors and seal the perimeter of the door frame.

Each weatherstrip has the following characteristics: 

- Direct replacement with correct molded ends
- Made with 50 tons of pressure for perfect definition.
- Sunlight (UV) and ozone resistant.
- Correct fit for 2 door hardtops and convertibles.
- Traditional 15 year replacement warranty!

This item fits the following specific makes and models: 

Cadillac:
77-84 Coupe Deville 2 Door

Chevrolet:
77-82 Caprice Classic 2 Door
77-81 Impala 2 Door

Buick:
77-85 Lesabre Custom 2 Door
77-85 Lesabre Limited 2 Door (including Collector Edition)
77-84 Electra Limited 2 Door
77-84 Electra Park Avenue 2 Door

Oldsmobile:
77-85 Delta 88 2 Door
77-85 Delta 88 Royale 2 Door
77-84 Ninety-Eight Regency ( 98 ) 2 Door

Pontiac:
77-81 Bonneville
77-80 Catalina


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i did try to order new hood hinges and i guess they only make one side. the other side is discontinued :ugh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 09:21 PM~11724154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a 44" sun roof for sale if insterested. willing to trade for a booty kit


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 30 2008, 07:07 PM~11743804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much if I go pick it up


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2008, 08:43 AM~11749068
> *2 door weather strip?? they are the same as deltas and caprice boxs.
> *


Yep!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2008, 09:43 AM~11749068
> *2 door weather strip?? they are the same as deltas and caprice boxs.
> 
> .....................
> ...


*THNX FOR THE INFO !!
I NEED DRIVER SIDE FOR MY 2DR. *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin (Sep 11, 2007)

MODERN TIMES CAR CLUB- EL PASO, TX.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 08:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


 :0 :0 TU SI SAVES :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 1 2008, 07:36 PM~11754876
> *:0  :0  TU SI SAVES :biggrin:
> *




PASO *****? TRIED CALLIN U . CHANGED UR NUMBER?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 08:38 PM~11754898
> *PASO *****? TRIED CALLIN U . CHANGED UR NUMBER?
> *


PMED


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 1 2008, 06:46 PM~11754247
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



love this pic  ............................cept for homeboy in the blue sox :angry: .


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin_@Oct 1 2008, 06:05 PM~11754466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11723765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


 :0 REAL NICE MAN  any closer pics of your woodgrain? how did you get that effect?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 09:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2008, 08:03 PM~11755197
> *:0 REAL NICE MAN   any closer pics of your woodgrain? how did you get that effect?
> *



ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

BALLLLERRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 PM~11756522
> *ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET
> 
> 
> ...


let me in on it


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 1 2008, 12:43 PM~11749068
> *2 door weather strip?? they are the same as deltas and caprice boxs.
> 
> .....................
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: i was about to qoute ur original post to tell u thanks, and that their ALL OVER ebay. i met up with a friend of mines who has a delta 88 coupe and i asked him where he got his and he told me ebay and indeed their all over ebay.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 30 2008, 11:35 PM~11746722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 1 2008, 07:46 PM~11754247
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice and you drive it


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


Dammmm looking good how bout doin mines!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 PM~11756522
> *ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


tight....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 06:50 PM~11755049
> *
> *


Nice!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 09:09 PM~11756522
> *ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:02 PM~11757100
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: i was about to qoute ur original post to tell u thanks, and that their ALL OVER ebay. i met up with a friend of mines who has a delta 88 coupe and i asked him where he got his and he told me ebay and indeed their all over ebay.
> *


Those after market ones... IMO they suck.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 2 2008, 02:36 PM~11761742
> *Those after market ones... IMO they suck.
> *


*X2*


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 10:09 PM~11756522
> *ANCIENT CHINESE SECRET
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight ..ill post something similar i did on my ride ...purple wood grain ....easy to apply..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 09:21 PM~11724154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY HOMIE WHAT SIZE STROKES R U USIN IN THE REAR


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 3 2008, 09:50 AM~11768973
> *
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 2 2008, 12:54 AM~11756823
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of the one on the left????


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

do you have to grind the rear inner quarter panel so the rim won't rub?


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:15 PM~11734548
> *LOOKS LIKE THE HOMIES BROCHAS SON CADI.
> *


lets see what Brochas sons looks like


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 30 2008, 07:07 PM~11743804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BUMP 4 DA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

$7500


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Oct 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11764319
> *thats tight ..ill post something similar i did on my ride ...purple  wood grain ....easy to apply..
> *




:0 :wow: Nice!!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 12:36 AM~11780902
> *$7500
> 
> 
> ...



car is clean as hell and a steal of a deal!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 2 2008, 12:54 AM~11756823
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11754864
> *FINALLY GOT TO MY SHIT.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 30 2008, 06:10 AM~11736270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 5 2008, 09:38 AM~11782010
> *car is clean as hell and a steal of a deal!!
> *


Thanks. Its a great car, i love it. I feel like i'm giving it away :banghead: 

I had some dumb ass offer me $4000 for it :twak: :guns:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

more


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*its worth every penny your asking....*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 5 2008, 02:31 PM~11783145
> *its worth every penny your asking....
> *


thanks Bean, you still coming to KY?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2008, 10:36 PM~11780902
> *$7500
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I got a question for the Coupe Deville owners; in order to remove the window trim around the quarter windows, do you need to remove the glass first? I've been told this......but I don't see why one would have to do that. Thanks.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 5 2008, 08:37 PM~11785074
> *I got a question for the Coupe Deville owners; in order to remove the window trim around the quarter windows, do you need to remove the glass first? I've been told this......but I don't see why one would have to do that. Thanks.
> *


Yes. It would be the best and easiest way regardless. The glass gets cut out from the inside. Then you can easily take the trim off and not worry about bending it or scratching the paint messing with it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 04:40 PM~11785106
> *Yes. It would be the best and easiest way regardless. The glass gets cut out from the inside. Then you can easily take the trim off and not worry about bending it or scratching the paint messing with it.
> *


Thanks. To the glass shop I go


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 01:51 PM~11783237
> *thanks Bean, you still coming to KY?
> *


yeah what he said^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 5 2008, 07:37 PM~11785074
> *I got a question for the Coupe Deville owners; in order to remove the window trim around the quarter windows, do you need to remove the glass first? I've been told this......but I don't see why one would have to do that. Thanks.
> *


i dont beleive you have too, the way i remember it theres 4 little screws behind some black glue that holds the trim onto the jamb, 2 screws on eac side of the window


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 5 2008, 09:00 PM~11785264
> *i dont beleive you have too, the way i remember it theres 4 little screws behind some black glue that holds the trim onto the jamb, 2 screws on eac side of the window
> *


Maybe for the front part, but the bottom and part the butts up to the top too? Its been years since i messed with that so im not 100% positive


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11785324
> *Maybe for the front part, but the bottom and part the butts up to the top too? Its been years since i messed with that so im not 100% positive
> *


yeah the sides have screws and the trim on top and bottom just have urethane glue, im pretty sure


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 5 2008, 09:09 PM~11785334
> *yeah the sides have screws and the trim on top and bottom just have urethane glue, im pretty sure
> *


Yeah thats why im saying it will be best to take the glass out if theyre glued in and you have a ballin ass paint job like FCE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 10:06 PM~11786414
> *Yeah thats why im saying it will be best to take the glass out if theyre glued in and you have a ballin ass paint job like FCE  :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11785074
> *I got a question for the Coupe Deville owners; in order to remove the window trim around the quarter windows, do you need to remove the glass first? I've been told this......but I don't see why one would have to do that. Thanks.
> *


the sides and top can unscrew. but the bottom part is attached to the rubber gasket around the glass, you gotta remove the glass to get it off or you will fuck the gasket up.  and those things are hard to find in good shape. :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 5 2008, 05:09 PM~11785334
> *yeah the sides have screws and the trim on top and bottom just have urethane glue, im pretty sure
> *


I think I'd rather not risk messing anything up and just get a glass specialist to remove the glass. I tried taking off some of that trim on Friday and got one piece off, but the rest would require a bit more work. I didn't want to start messing with that seal. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 07:06 PM~11786414
> *Yeah thats why im saying it will be best to take the glass out if theyre glued in and you have a ballin ass paint job like FCE  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11788177
> *I think I'd rather not risk messing anything up and just get a glass specialist to remove the glass. I tried taking off some of that trim on Friday and got one piece off, but the rest would require a bit more work. I didn't want to start messing with that seal. Thanks for the info though.
> *


no prob, hope you get it the way you want, love that coupe


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 6 2008, 12:46 AM~11788184
> *Thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


No problem


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2008, 01:51 PM~11783237
> *thanks Bean, you still coming to KY?
> *


*soon .very soon........ :biggrin: *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 6 2008, 02:51 AM~11789023
> *soon .very soon........ :biggrin:
> *


you should come on the 25th if possible :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11777296
> *anymore pics of the one on the left????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Oct 6 2008, 02:22 PM~11791952
> *Is this from that movie "The Wash" with Snoop and Dre?
> *


no that car is here in louisville. But i hear they actually made more than one for the movie so i think theres another one out there


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2008, 11:48 AM~11792183
> *no that car is here in louisville. But i hear they actually made more than one for the movie so i think theres another one out there
> *


not tru i was there


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ?NEFF-U?_@Oct 6 2008, 03:16 PM~11792434
> *not tru i was there i car ,
> *


what?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 6 2008, 01:16 PM~11792434
> *not tru i was there i car ,
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2008, 01:06 PM~11792900
> *what?
> *


not tru the movie was filmd in encino caR was a 1985 cuope 9o out 1 car 4 movie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 6 2008, 02:23 PM~11793104
> *not tru the movie was filmd in encino ca it was a 1985 cuope 9o out 1 car 4  movie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Oct 6 2008, 11:22 AM~11791952
> *Is this from that movie "The Wash" with Snoop and Dre?
> *


 :no: :no: My homie build this one here in San Diego :biggrin: 
I don't think they look the same :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 6 2008, 01:53 PM~11793458
> *:no:  :no: My homie build this one here in San Diego  :biggrin:
> I don't think they look the same  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NEED THIS GONE HOMIES  LOOKING FOR A TRADE OR CASH I NEED A DAILY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=424938&hl=


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11793458
> *:no:  :no: My homie build this one here in San Diego  :biggrin:
> I don't think they look the same  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


there you go that pic was taken here in Kentucky

there was a guy on here a while back in arizona claiming to have one also. and they were the ones saying there were more than one. but I've yet to see it.


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ENCINO CA 




























1 CAR 4 HOLE MOVIE


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Oct 6 2008, 05:28 PM~11793825
> *This one is different from the one I was talkin' about...
> The color of the panels are different, no bumper kit, no doghouse grill...
> Is this a current pic?
> *


 05 i believe.its getting redone now


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ?NEFF-U?_@Oct 6 2008, 05:35 PM~11793897
> *ENCINO CA
> 
> 
> ...


is that charles claytons?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 6 2008, 01:53 PM~11793458
> *:no:  :no: My homie build this one here in San Diego  :biggrin:
> I don't think they look the same  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


THE WASH CAR :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 6 2008, 10:55 AM~11791779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this car is from players car club in san diego i see it all the time its pretty straight


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 5 2008, 07:20 PM~11786632
> *the sides and top can unscrew. but the bottom part is attached to the rubber gasket around the glass, you gotta remove the glass to get it off or you will fuck the gasket up.   and those things are hard to find in good shape. :angry:
> *


what he said


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2008, 03:34 PM~11793219
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11793708
> *NEED THIS GONE HOMIES   LOOKING FOR A TRADE OR CASH I NEED A DAILY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=424938&hl=
> *


how much just for the panels..cash talks, let me know


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT............


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WILL THE CHROME ROCKER ON THE QUARTER PANEL OFF A 4DR. 90'S CADI FIT ON A 80'S 2DR. ??*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 7 2008, 06:16 PM~11804312
> *WILL THE CHROME ROCKER ON THE QUARTER PANEL OFF A 4DR. 90'S CADI FIT ON A 80'S 2DR. ??
> *


yes they're the same


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 7 2008, 03:16 PM~11804312
> *WILL THE CHROME ROCKER ON THE QUARTER PANEL OFF A 4DR. 90'S CADI FIT ON A 80'S 2DR. ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Oct 7 2008, 03:22 PM~11804351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX !!*


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

i love 2 dr caddies, i just wantd to say that


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

few of my old ones


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

then the red one soon became

FROM









TO










IN ABOUT 3 MONTHS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 7 2008, 04:01 PM~11804693
> *few of my old ones
> 
> 
> ...


*THE WHITE ONE LOOKS NICE.......*


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Oct 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11805437
> *:nicoderm:...  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 7 2008, 04:03 PM~11804707
> *then the red one soon became
> 
> FROM
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS ONE WITH THE REAR SIDE WINDOWS THAT ROLLED DOWN :0 AND YOU WERE SELLIN IT CHEAP


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11806122
> *I REMEMBER THIS ONE WITH THE REAR SIDE WINDOWS THAT ROLLED DOWN :0 AND YOU WERE SELLIN IT CHEAP
> *


 :0 is that Tyson's old project that Nestor did the windows on? Damn that turned out sweet 

those 3 lacs are a fuckin hat trick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 5 2008, 08:47 PM~11788189
> *no prob, hope you get it the way you want, love that coupe
> *


Thanks man. Got the windows out today and sent the all the trim to get polished. Put it all back together tommorrow. Hopefully it should look decent.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Old school style steering wheel we are lasercutting now. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 8 2008, 12:03 AM~11807705
> *Thanks man. Got the windows out today and sent the all the trim to get polished. Put it all back together tommorrow. Hopefully it should look decent.
> *


post pics


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 8 2008, 08:56 PM~11818707
> *post pics
> *


I would but my wife took my camera to Florida with her. I'll see if I can get some with the video camera.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 07:15 PM~11816985
> *Old school style steering wheel we are lasercutting now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great BRO still promoting ur business, But I still havent recievd my chips which i paid for in June
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Oct 9 2008, 07:42 AM~11820289
> *Thats great BRO still promoting ur business, But I still havent recievd my chips which i paid for in June
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



we just finished the wheel.the chips are next to cut out.Sorry its taken so long.We had alot of issues with the design.We wanted to make it unique.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11806122
> *I REMEMBER THIS ONE WITH THE REAR SIDE WINDOWS THAT ROLLED DOWN :0 AND YOU WERE SELLIN IT CHEAP
> *


 :0 pics?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

hey guys i got a 81 2 door d'elegance and it came wit a 6.0 liter. The car runs nice but its the V 8-6-4 model. All my boys told me to throw that shit away, thats it a piece o shit blah blah, I kinnda wanted to keep a stock caddy motor and rebuild it. Have any of u heard of it or familiar wit it??? Your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 9 2008, 01:16 PM~11823402
> *hey guys i got a 81 2 door d'elegance and it came wit a 6.0 liter. The car runs nice but its the V 8-6-4 model. All my boys told me to throw that shit away, thats it a piece o shit blah blah, I kinnda wanted to keep a stock caddy motor and rebuild it. Have any of u heard of it or familiar wit it??? Your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks guys
> *


I never had a problem with the 6.0 engine in the fleetwood I owned


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

[/quote] :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 06:15 PM~11816985
> *Old school style steering wheel we are lasercutting now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 is that one mine??????????????


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 9 2008, 03:55 PM~11824912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOWGY THEM PICTURES LOOK GOOD


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

hey where were these pics taken?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 9 2008, 10:28 AM~11821815
> *:0  pics?
> *


SEARCH HIS NAME ITS IN ONE OF HIS OLD TOPICS, YOU CAN SEE THE PICTURES OF THE CADDY THERE WAS VERY CLEAN BEFORE AND AFTER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I REALLY LIKE THAT GREEN ONE


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2008, 07:59 AM~11820660
> *we just finished the wheel.the chips are next to cut out.Sorry its taken so long.We had alot of issues with the design.We wanted to make it unique.
> *


Thanks been hearing that for awhile Now :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Oct 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11826843
> *hey where were these pics taken?
> 
> 
> ...


If I had to guess, I'd say at the Pep Boys lot off of Van Nuys near Roscoe.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Oct 9 2008, 01:16 PM~11823402
> *hey guys i got a 81 2 door d'elegance and it came wit a 6.0 liter. The car runs nice but its the V 8-6-4 model. All my boys told me to throw that shit away, thats it a piece o shit blah blah, I kinnda wanted to keep a stock caddy motor and rebuild it. Have any of u heard of it or familiar wit it??? Your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks guys
> *



If its running nice I wouldn’t mess with it. If the V-8-6-4 is still working and you want to disable it you can do that and it’ll run like a normal V8.

Those 368's have always had a bad wrap but it was due to the cylinder deactivation feature. Other than that those are good engines.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I went to pick up my window trim today and the polisher lost one piece. Its the vertical trim at the end of the door by the post. Hopefully I can get one off a 4 door at a scrapyard in the morning. :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11825919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is this that yellow coupe from miami? :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 9 2008, 10:12 PM~11828583
> *If its running nice I wouldn’t mess with it. If the V-8-6-4 is still working and you want to disable it you can do that and it’ll run like a normal V8.
> 
> Those 368's have always had a bad wrap but it was due to the cylinder deactivation feature. Other than that those are good engines.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 9 2008, 07:06 PM~11825980
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 is that one mine??????????????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 10 2008, 10:57 AM~11831628
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 10 2008, 05:10 AM~11828578
> *If I had to guess, I'd say at the Pep Boys lot off of Van Nuys near Roscoe.
> *



whats up man? whats goin wit you man? how you been?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 10 2008, 12:10 AM~11828578
> *If I had to guess, I'd say at the Pep Boys lot off of Van Nuys near Roscoe.
> *


yes sir thats where they hang out at


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 10 2008, 01:13 AM~11828584
> *I went to pick up my window trim today and the polisher lost one piece. Its the vertical trim at the end of the door by the post. Hopefully I can get one off a 4 door at a scrapyard in the morning.  :uh:
> *


i dont think theyre the same off the 4 door if ur talkin about the piece im thinkin of i tried it with mine the angle is different ur talking about the trim on the door thats right by the quarter window right?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 7 2008, 07:03 PM~11804707
> *then the red one soon became
> 
> FROM
> ...


hell yea when Dan got that car he built that bitch to swing...................


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 9 2008, 11:13 PM~11828587
> *:0  is this that yellow coupe from miami? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless+Oct 9 2008, 08:42 AM~11820289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

some newer pics of my project. i got a headlight bezel but that was after the pics


































:biggrin: i love my car


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 10 2008, 09:12 PM~11834300
> *hell yea when Dan got that car he built that bitch to swing...................
> *


indeed he did


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 11 2008, 02:07 PM~11838864
> *some newer pics of my project. i got a headlight bezel but that was after the pics
> 
> 
> ...


IT REMINDS ME OF MINE WHEN I WAS DOING ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 11 2008, 02:07 PM~11838864
> *some newer pics of my project. i got a headlight bezel but that was after the pics
> 
> 
> ...


i dont really like them castle grilles but this one looks good  what kind is this one?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 11 2008, 10:30 PM~11840830
> *IT REMINDS ME OF MINE WHEN I WAS DOING ONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: long lost twins



just noticed our fleetwood emblems are both broken in the same spot :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 11 2008, 11:16 PM~11841065
> *i dont really like them castle grilles but this one looks good  what kind is this one?
> *


just a regular e&g homie. thanks for the compliments though :biggrin: i guess its all in how the photographer shoots it... :dunno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 12 2008, 12:11 AM~11841668
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao: long lost twins
> just noticed our fleetwood emblems are both broken in the same spot  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


THATS CRAZY LOOKS LIKE THE SAME CAR. :0


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thankx downlow 64 thats what i thought


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 10 2008, 01:12 AM~11828583
> *If its running nice I wouldn’t mess with it. If the V-8-6-4 is still working and you want to disable it you can do that and it’ll run like a normal V8.
> 
> Those 368's have always had a bad wrap but it was due to the cylinder deactivation feature. Other than that those are good engines.
> *


agreed


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

JUST A FEW OF MINE AT SUPER SHOW 08'


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 20o9 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thought id post this in here, are these regencys pretty rare? could you be able to swap seats from a cadillac and bolt them on? what bout dash boards? would they fit like caprices? or are these just like the grand prix :biggrin: there g-bodys but no one really cares for them :biggrin:.
I think it would be pretty bad to see one of these with a cadillac touch  
let me know what you think


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

not feelin it...sorry


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

serious? i kinda like how they look from the back :dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^would lool nice on some 13s and the ass jus layin


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 15 2008, 12:30 AM~11866822
> *thought id post this in here, are these regencys pretty rare? could you be able to swap seats from a cadillac and bolt them on? what bout dash boards? would they fit like caprices? or are these just like the grand prix :biggrin: there g-bodys but no one really cares for them :biggrin:.
> I think it would be pretty bad to see one of these with a cadillac touch
> let me know what you think
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: poor mans caddy i guess :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Oct 15 2008, 12:14 AM~11867147
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: poor mans caddy i guess  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no ***** thats a pontiac


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 15 2008, 01:30 AM~11866822
> *thought id post this in here, are these regencys pretty rare? could you be able to swap seats from a cadillac and bolt them on? what bout dash boards? would they fit like caprices? or are these just like the grand prix :biggrin: there g-bodys but no one really cares for them :biggrin:.
> I think it would be pretty bad to see one of these with a cadillac touch
> let me know what you think
> ...


theres a white one with a 5th and spokes i think its from individuals theyre the same as caddys everything would swap out nice cars


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 15 2008, 02:30 AM~11866822
> *thought id post this in here, are these regencys pretty rare? could you be able to swap seats from a cadillac and bolt them on? what bout dash boards? would they fit like caprices? or are these just like the grand prix :biggrin: there g-bodys but no one really cares for them :biggrin:.
> I think it would be pretty bad to see one of these with a cadillac touch
> let me know what you think
> ...


I SEEN WATTSLIFE HAD LIKE A BROWN 1 WITH ALL GOLDS AND A HARDTOP I THOUGHT IT WAS TIGHT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

They look like a cross between a cutlass and a grand prix.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Oct 15 2008, 02:14 AM~11867147
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: poor mans caddy i guess  :biggrin:
> *


_*so are caprices!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: *_


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 15 2008, 10:47 AM~11869557
> *so are caprices!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Hell No fool there Chevies and just that!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

I T







hink they look good


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 15 2008, 12:47 PM~11870027
> *I T
> 
> 
> ...


i must say, that bitch is bad!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 15 2008, 11:47 AM~11870027
> *I T
> 
> 
> ...


: thats what im talmbout  now if it had some pillow tops with a digi dash :0


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> thought id post this in here, are these regencys pretty rare? could you be able to swap seats from a cadillac and bolt them on? what bout dash boards? would they fit like caprices? or are these just like the grand prix :biggrin: there g-bodys but no one really cares for them :biggrin:.
> I think it would be pretty bad to see one of these with a cadillac touch
> let me know what you think
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..................


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11870684
> *: thats what im talmbout  now if it had some pillow tops with a digi dash :0
> *


yep caddy dash, caprice headlights, custom grille maybe?i love them skirts, damn makes me wish my daily was one of these instead of a 2door crown vic,


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

US AND THEM.....


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11882264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11882264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad azz coupe


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

After seeing a gang of Coupe Devilles with chromed window trim at the Super Show, I really do prefer the coupes over the fleets. Looks nice when chromed. I polished mine, but dammit do I want them chromed now. :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11866822
> *thought id post this in here, are these regencys pretty rare? could you be able to swap seats from a cadillac and bolt them on? what bout dash boards? would they fit like caprices? or are these just like the grand prix :biggrin: there g-bodys but no one really cares for them :biggrin:.
> I think it would be pretty bad to see one of these with a cadillac touch
> let me know what you think
> ...


yes the caddy stuff will swap over, I think those olds are awsome, same with the early 80's two door lesabre


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 17 2008, 09:40 PM~11900881
> *thats a bad azz coupe
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11901086
> *yes the caddy stuff will swap over, I think those olds are awsome, same with the early 80's two door lesabre
> *


*2DR. DELTA 88 IS ALSO A NICE CAR.......*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats a bad ass kolor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 18 2008, 08:21 PM~11906306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11906761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I got the interior to this lac right here....i change some stuff though. All I'm really using is the seats..*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 18 2008, 12:41 AM~11900884
> *After seeing a gang of Coupe Devilles with chromed window trim at the Super Show, I really do prefer the coupes over the fleets. Looks nice when chromed. I polished mine, but dammit do I want them chromed now.  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 15 2008, 11:47 AM~11870027
> *I T
> 
> 
> ...


this car is bad as fuck in person. its clean all around.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 11:15 PM~11906761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11915257
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 20 2008, 02:03 AM~11915264
> *:0
> *


that one hurt a lil,that car was destroyed down here after i bought it, too much cancer


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2008, 07:22 PM~11906314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 17 2008, 10:41 PM~11900884
> *After seeing a gang of Coupe Devilles with chromed window trim at the Super Show, I really do prefer the coupes over the fleets. Looks nice when chromed. I polished mine, but dammit do I want them chromed now.  :0
> *


I must agree with you on that and it was nice meeting u homie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11918587
> *I must agree with you on that and it was nice meeting u homie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 20 2008, 11:44 AM~11918604
> *:uh:
> *


fine fine.. it was nice seeing you 2 pitufo


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 20 2008, 05:59 PM~11921852
> *fine fine.. it was nice seeing you 2 pitufo
> *


cabron


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 16 2008, 02:28 PM~11882264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 20 2008, 06:05 PM~11922809
> *cabron
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 20 2008, 10:43 AM~11918587
> *I must agree with you on that and it was nice meeting u homie
> *


Likewise homie. I knew there would be a post whore in the crowd when I rolled up...lol. 

As for the trim, what sucks is that I just went through the effort of taking out the quarter windows to polish the trim. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Oct 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11882264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad azz coupe man for real But what happen to the fleetwood quarter windows???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

can you guys help my boy out...hes doing a 90 conversion right now and is having some problems with the engine...figure you guys that have done a full swap could help better!!!

engine trouble


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

>


 :cheesy:
[/quote]
NICE :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2008, 05:22 PM~11944072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see wetsanding it must be close :0  :0 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2008, 07:22 PM~11944072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

DAMN MAN, LOOKIN THRU THIS TOPIC MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER 2DOOR CADDY! BUT MINE GOT STOLE FROM IN THA SHOP BY A GUY WHO WORKED THERE. I GOT A 4DOOR 87 FLEEETWOOD AND IM GUNNA 90 IT OUT 2. ILL PROBABLY GUNNA GET ANOTHERR 2DOOR NEXT. :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/dra...W20081392-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

My ride once again.












Big thanks to BIG TURTLE of Goodtimes............


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Oct 22 2008, 08:22 PM~11944766
> *I see wetsanding it must be close :0    :0  :0
> *


i dont know what your talking about...... i dont have a cadi...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2008, 01:19 AM~11948491
> *i dont know what your talking about...... i dont have a cadi...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you coming down the 25th or what? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 23 2008, 01:22 AM~11948508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you coming down the 25th or what? :biggrin:
> *


i dont think so.. i need to get a trailer first....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2008, 01:41 AM~11948620
> *i dont think so.. i need to get a trailer first....
> *


----------



## hater killa (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 07:48 PM~11946011
> *My ride once again.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

DAMN POOKY, ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME THIS MORNING :biggrin: YOU KNOW I LIKE DEM CADI COUPES TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnSmith (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Oct 23 2008, 07:22 AM~11949865
> *DAMN POOKY, ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME THIS MORNING :biggrin: YOU KNOW I LIKE DEM CADI COUPES TOO :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

1996 impala ss rear end


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431137


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:|


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

^^^ nice these fuckers are alot harder to catch a lic than on a gbody :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI2MZk6JAU
2 door coupe 90d out single pump clean and jumpin.....  

Straight Game CC San Diego

oh yea i edited this post if you didnt notice check the brains blown on the lac sittin over the back seat....


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Down4life_@Oct 29 2008, 10:18 PM~12012250
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> *


NO DICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Oct 29 2008, 06:42 PM~12009890
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVI2MZk6JAU
> 2 door coupe 90d out single pump clean and jumpin.....
> 
> ...











:thumbsup:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 30 2008, 06:11 PM~12020048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 29 2008, 02:22 PM~12007675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice :biggrin:


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

Bagged Caddy-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=

2 door caprice-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250317294644

please send the links to anyone who may be interested!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Down4life_@Nov 1 2008, 06:39 PM~12034429
> *Bagged Caddy-
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3AIT&viewitem=
> 
> ...


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 1 2008, 11:42 PM~12037233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 12:21 AM~12037366
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 2 2008, 03:40 PM~12040303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats gangsta! idid that a few years back reversed the sun roof, it made a weird noise when i smashed down the freeway when i had it open thoe :around:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

wanted.....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439654


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=250318058584


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9null&viewitem=


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 02:20 PM~12099760
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9null&viewitem=
> *


clean caddy, plague, good price for that ride,

good luck with the sale


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 8 2008, 03:18 PM~12100008
> *clean caddy, plague, good price for that ride,
> 
> good luck with the sale
> *


THANKS MAN TRYING TO GET MY DREAM CAR


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 04:18 PM~12100212
> *THANKS MAN TRYING TO GET MY DREAM CAR
> *


which is what?? :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 2 2008, 09:04 PM~12042888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Man I like this Lac ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 8 2008, 08:55 PM~12101949
> *which is what?? :0  :0
> *


I'M A CADDY MAN


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 9 2008, 09:27 AM~12104023
> *I'M A CADDY MAN
> *


so that means a le cab :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 9 2008, 08:41 AM~12104241
> *so that means a le cab  :biggrin:
> *


just got to get rid of this ride,its nice I love my car. got a 42 forsale if anyone wants it complete


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 8 2008, 01:20 PM~12099760
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...9null&viewitem=
> *


Good luck on the sale bro. It should move for that price, especially since its a rare model.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 9 2008, 03:23 PM~12106129
> *Good luck on the sale bro. It should move for that price, especially since its a rare model.
> *


*X2*


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11946011
> *My ride once again.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

not mine


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 9 2008, 05:43 PM~12107361
> *not mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 2 2008, 09:04 PM~12042888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE YOU STILL HAVE OR WHO OWNS IT NOW?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 9 2008, 06:51 PM~12107442
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 9 2008, 06:43 PM~12107361
> *not mine
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THEY STACKED THE FRAMES :dunno:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

these people should just get a fucking 4x4 truck man thats a discrace to the cadi world This car already stained the 90`s topic :guns: :twak: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant: :banghead: :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Nov 9 2008, 07:21 PM~12107705
> *BAD ASS RIDE YOU STILL HAVE OR WHO OWNS IT NOW?
> *


he is saying he built one like it. this car was built by my club and is from my club


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 9 2008, 07:51 PM~12108065
> *LOOKS LIKE THEY STACKED THE FRAMES :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 10 2008, 09:34 AM~12111898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what im talking bout much better then those junks or donks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 10 2008, 10:12 AM~12112237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*WHO CAN INSTALL A DIGITAL DASH IT WAS A FRAME SWAP 4 DOOR TO A 2 DOOR SO EVERYTHING IS THERE PM PRICE AND INFO L.A. COUNTY THANKS  *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QWIK DEVILLE (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QWIK DEVILLE_@Nov 11 2008, 04:34 PM~12127837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

T T T


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn no one really comes in here anymore...... :0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2008, 07:32 AM~12154811
> *damn no one really comes in here anymore...... :0
> *


IM IN HERE DAILY JUST FORGET TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2008, 07:32 AM~12154811
> *damn no one really comes in here anymore...... :0
> *


maybe you should post a pic of your roof... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Father and Son :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 14 2008, 11:03 PM~12160902
> *Father and Son :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 14 2008, 08:03 PM~12160902
> *Father and Son :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 14 2008, 09:54 AM~12156150
> *maybe you should post a pic of your roof... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: it will be at streetlow tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 15 2008, 07:31 AM~12163876
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin: it will be at streetlow tomorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


POST THE PICTURES DOG :cheesy:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Nov 14 2008, 08:03 PM~12160902
> *Father and Son :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 15 2008, 07:57 AM~12164121
> *POST THE PICTURES DOG :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: i will after the show


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 15 2008, 11:47 AM~11869557
> *so are caprices!!!!  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


caprices are fucken tight i would never diss on them  as for you :buttkick:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2008, 04:56 PM~11180588
> *Clean lac...
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS NICE :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

doses any 1 no what size that moon is! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 15 2008, 06:13 PM~12167485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


44" THAT'S KING OF RIMS OLD CAR OR HIS BROS :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 15 2008, 07:19 PM~12167513
> *44" THAT'S KING OF RIMS OLD CAR OR HIS BROS :0
> *


THANKS







:thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

DOSE ANY 1 NO WHAT SIZE THIS MOON IS? :dunno:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 15 2008, 09:32 PM~12167602
> *DOSE ANY 1 NO WHAT SIZE THIS MOON IS? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


a 38?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 15 2008, 07:29 PM~12167582
> *THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD , YOU GOING TO 90'D IT OUT ??*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Jun 15 2006, 06:07 PM~5613962
> *mine-
> 
> 
> ...


this car is in memphis tn know


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 14 2008, 09:54 AM~12156150
> *maybe you should post a pic of your roof... :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY CAR AT THE STREETLOW SHOW ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 09:10 AM~12189213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good now get the same patterns on your moldings :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 18 2008, 08:37 AM~12189402
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks good  now  get the  same  patterns  on  your  moldings  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 18 2008, 07:37 AM~12189402
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks good  now  get the  same  patterns  on  your  moldings  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin: THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING BUT IM AFRAID IF I DO IT MIGHT MAKE THE CAR LOOK TO HEAVY.... IM GOING FOR THE CLASSY LOOK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Nov 18 2008, 07:46 AM~12189457
> *:yes:
> *


  THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 08:51 AM~12189483
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:  THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING BUT IM AFRAID IF I DO IT MIGHT MAKE THE CAR LOOK TO HEAVY.... IM GOING FOR THE CLASSY LOOK
> *


Ive been doing a lot of thinking about that, I might have a way to do it and keep it classy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: CadiRolo, *lowriv1972*, emhomie626


SHANE YOU DID MY ROOF BRO WHAT DO YOU THINK???? U KNOW I WANTED TO DO MY PANELS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 18 2008, 08:02 AM~12189567
> *Ive been doing a lot of thinking about that, I might have a way to do it and keep it classy!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT MAKES ME HAPPY LETS GET'R DONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 09:51 AM~12189483
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:  THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING BUT IM AFRAID IF I DO IT MIGHT MAKE THE CAR LOOK TO HEAVY.... IM GOING FOR THE CLASSY LOOK
> *


naw it will look good just add more flake :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 18 2008, 08:19 AM~12189714
> *naw  it  will  look good  just add    more  flake  :biggrin:
> *


    COMING FROM YOU I NOW KNOW I SHOULD DO IT  THANKS BRO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Nov 18 2008, 08:20 AM~12189715
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm: ...Lac is lookin' good Rolo... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ROB. GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 10:21 AM~12189720
> *     COMING FROM YOU I NOW KNOW I SHOULD DO IT   THANKS BRO
> *


thx it will look bad ass


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

A FEW MORE PICS FROM SUNDAYS SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE STREET :biggrin: 


































THANKS TO SHANE (lowriv1972) FOR DOING THE PATTERNS ON THE ROOF. AND THANKS TO ROB (robneronyc) FOR THE ASC GRILL. THANKS FELLAS IT REALLY STEPPED MY CAR UP ALOT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 18 2008, 08:24 AM~12189753
> *thx    it will  look bad ass
> *


I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS I GET THEN DONE :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NOT A CADI BUT A PIC OF MY SON THINKING HE'S A PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 09:25 AM~12189761
> *A FEW MORE PICS FROM SUNDAYS SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE STREET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Any time bro!!! Thanks for letting me get down on your car!!! It takes a lot of trust to let someone try something for the first time. Thanks bro, Im happy you like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 18 2008, 09:43 AM~12190554
> *Any time bro!!! Thanks for letting me get down on your car!!! It takes a lot of trust to let someone try something for the first time. Thanks bro, Im happy you like it!! :biggrin:
> *


I love it bro.... And you know I trust anything you do :biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Nov 18 2008, 12:19 PM~12191404
> *Nice work on the roof, Homie!! ... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 21 2007, 09:39 PM~9505643
> *THIS IS MY HOMIE'S BROUGHAM ABOUT TO BE RETIRED FROM THE STREETS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 08:25 AM~12189761
> *A FEW MORE PICS FROM SUNDAYS SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE STREET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 18 2008, 11:27 AM~12191496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more pics of this cadi please :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 18 2008, 11:41 AM~12191633
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, drasticbean
> *




:wave:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 12:43 PM~12191662
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: more pics of this cadi please :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 09:25 AM~12189761
> *A FEW MORE PICS FROM SUNDAYS SHOW. I TOOK FIRST PLACE STREET :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT, WAS GOING TO DO MY ROOF. ITS HARD TO KEEP IT CLASSY WITH THE CADDYS I LIKE THE CLASSY LOOK A LITTLE BETTER THAN THE WILD LOOK AND THAT COLOR SAYS THAT. CAME OUT GOOD WHEN YOU CHANGE THE CHROME UNDIES POST PICTURES


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 18 2008, 12:27 PM~12191496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM COLORS ARE NICE, I REALLY LIKE THE INTERIOR ON THIS ONE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 19 2008, 11:08 AM~12201570
> *I LIKE IT, WAS GOING TO DO MY ROOF. ITS HARD TO KEEP IT CLASSY WITH THE CADDYS I LIKE THE CLASSY LOOK A LITTLE BETTER THAN THE WILD LOOK AND THAT COLOR SAYS THAT. CAME OUT GOOD WHEN YOU CHANGE THE CHROME UNDIES POST PICTURES
> *


YOU KNOW I WILL BRO


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 19 2008, 04:01 AM~12198817
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 19 2008, 12:43 PM~12201804
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 19 2008, 01:25 PM~12202131
> *ttt
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2006, 12:42 AM~5626040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 21 2008, 02:59 AM~12218771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the color


----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 21 2008, 02:59 AM~12218771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.DELEGANCE (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 10 2008, 09:06 AM~12112185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


21 QUESTIONS IS A COUPE DEVILLE NOT A BROUGHAM :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.DELEGANCE_@Nov 21 2008, 04:12 PM~12224094
> *21 QUESTIONS IS A COUPE DEVILLE NOT A BROUGHAM  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.DELEGANCE (Oct 30, 2008)

I SOLD HOMIE EVERY THING TO DO A CONVERSION


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

thats what im talking about................thats clean bro. :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 21 2008, 04:24 PM~12224172
> *thats what im talking about................thats clean bro. :0
> *


THANKS BRO..... YOUR GONNA BE ROLLIN 1 VERY SOON HOIME


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

"soon the rebirth will come"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 21 2008, 04:26 PM~12224195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 21 2008, 09:49 PM~12225844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 21 2008, 05:26 PM~12224195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD TO HEAR THERE'S ANOTHER FLEETWOOD COMING OUT !! SEEN PICS OF THIS ONE WHEN IT CAUGHT ON FIRE.......*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, DEAD PRE$IDENT$
WHAT UP BILLY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 22 2008, 12:42 AM~12226744
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, DEAD PRE$IDENT$
> WHAT UP BILLY
> *


sup homie, just checkin in on things in here :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 21 2008, 11:01 PM~12226903
> *sup homie, just checkin in on things in here :biggrin:
> *


THATS A EVERYDAY THING, I SEE THE SAME PEOPLE IN HERE ALL THE TIME :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 22 2008, 09:04 AM~12228853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: LORD


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 22 2008, 10:04 AM~12228853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lawd 1/2 mercy the bazongas on this chick are amazing


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Nov 22 2008, 08:11 AM~12228902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 22 2008, 11:06 AM~12229161
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next time tell her to move her left hand out of the way :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 09:58 AM~12229129
> *lawd 1/2 mercy the bazongas on this chick are amazing
> *


HOWS YOUR COUPE COMING


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 22 2008, 11:27 AM~12229283
> *HOWS YOUR COUPE COMING
> *


unfortunately very slowly. its all 90d inside and out(minus the side panels). just waiting to get the moonroof installed then off to the paint booth


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 10:35 AM~12229335
> *unfortunately very slowly. its all 90d inside and out(minus the side panels). just waiting to get the moonroof installed then off to the paint booth
> *


WELL LOOKS REALLY GOOD, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 22 2008, 11:49 AM~12229395
> *WELL LOOKS REALLY GOOD, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


i really appreciate that homie.  you ever find a buyer for your fleet?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 11:32 AM~12229621
> *i really appreciate that homie.   you ever find a buyer for your fleet?
> *


NO DICE


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 19 2008, 02:33 PM~12202176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what size rims are on this car? 14's?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 22 2008, 03:14 PM~12230494
> *NO DICE
> *


that sucks homie, such a clean car. maybe it would sell if it had some 13s on there :biggrin: 



edit: just noticed your car is a deville, so clean i called it a fleet lol :cheesy:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~TO THE TOP~ :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 
uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 22 2008, 03:52 PM~12230711
> *what size rims are on this car? 14's?
> *


yea those are 14s homie


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 04:58 PM~12231269
> *yea those are 14s homie
> *


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 21 2008, 05:20 PM~12224140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro ur lac be lookin hella tight in that seccond pix. ur whip id deff one of my faves. keep it up.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 22 2008, 07:45 PM~12232376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 he changed the wheels what else did he change this is one of the nicest coupes out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Nov 22 2008, 04:14 PM~12231338
> *dam bro ur lac be lookin hella tight in that seccond pix. ur whip id deff one of my faves. keep it up.
> *


thanks bro... you gonna make it out to our toy drive???


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2008, 07:32 AM~12154811
> *damn no one really comes in here anymore...... :0
> *


Working project ranflas.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 21 2008, 08:26 PM~12224195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN TIGHT


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 22 2008, 04:25 PM~12231129
> *~TO THE TOP~ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## grantos (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 23 2008, 08:12 PM~12238429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorite caddys!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 10 2008, 09:49 AM~12112026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~TO THE TOP~


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Sugardaddy in Odessa Texas 2008


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 29 2008, 02:42 PM~12289024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JOYS LAC LOOKIN HARD :0


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 29 2008, 03:42 PM~12289024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got more pics of this lac??


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Nov 30 2008, 07:35 AM~12293582
> *Anybody got more pics of this lac??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=442076&hl=1985
*HERE U GO U CAN BUY IT *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Heres my daily for the last couple weeks.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ya making me want to get rid of my glasshouse to get a cadillac again


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

soon to be whored all over this topic :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 07:55 PM~12306697
> *soon to be whored all over this topic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 1 2008, 11:18 PM~12307792
> *NICE....
> *


agree :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 07:55 PM~12306697
> *soon to be whored all over this topic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i am!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 07:55 PM~12306697
> *soon to be whored all over this topic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean, homie. are you planning to keep the hardtop?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Dec 1 2008, 11:18 PM~12307792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, its getting its quarter rag this week. :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i got a mocha delite soon as well! with chocolate swirls should give tooth aches


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 2 2008, 02:49 AM~12309922
> *i got a mocha delite soon as well! with chocolate swirls should give tooth aches
> *


lol where the pics! yea my rug and suede are going to be mocha, the vinyl is a light tan, along with the top and mouldings. 

the paint looks mocha in the pics but i guess its because its in the shade. its actually brighter, its the tan/champage color from lexus. golden almond metallic.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 07:55 PM~12306697
> *soon to be whored all over this topic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice dron glad to see a new coupe in the making  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

out of curiousity, 
do chinas 13s fit right on these cars with no rubbing or grinding?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:58 PM~12318583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 2 2008, 09:29 PM~12318998
> *out of curiousity,
> do chinas 13s fit right on these cars with no rubbing or grinding?
> *


*13 CHINA'S RUB ON THE REAR QUARTER,DAYTONS OR ZENITH DONT. FOR THE FRONT YOU CAN GO WITH 1/4 INCH SPACERS AND CHANGE THE LUG NUTS WITH A LONGER SHANK OTHER WISE YOU HAVE TO GRIND ON THE CALIPER... *


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I did 1/4 spacers on mine for the last 4 years, but I got caprice spindles, calipers and rotors I am going to put on that should fit 13's with spacer or grinding.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I ALSO USED 1/4 SPACERS FOR MY 94 BIGBODY SO THAT I COULD RUN 13'S, AND NOT HAVE TO GRIND ON THE CALIPER. I CHANGED THE LUG NUTS GOT SOME WITH A LONGER SHANK, SO THAT IT GOES THRU THE ADAPTER AND SPACER. KEEPS YOUR STUDS FROM BREAKING OFF IF YOUR ON THE SWITCH ALOT. YOU CAN GET THE LUG NUTS FROM JD ZENITH WIREWHEELS....... *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 10:58 PM~12318583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> soon to be whored all over this topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 3 2008, 12:22 AM~12319734
> *I ALSO USED 1/4 SPACERS FOR MY 94 BIGBODY SO THAT I COULD RUN 13'S, AND NOT HAVE TO GRIND ON THE CALIPER. I CHANGED THE LUG NUTS GOT SOME WITH A LONGER SHANK, SO THAT IT GOES THRU THE ADAPTER AND SPACER. KEEPS YOUR STUDS FROM BREAKING OFF IF YOUR ON THE SWITCH ALOT. YOU CAN GET THE LUG NUTS FROM JD ZENITH WIREWHEELS.......
> *


thanks, 
ive been through it aleady with the bigbody but i just grinded a lil bit. 
i didnt know wether it was still the same with the older lacs


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 1 2008, 08:55 PM~12306697
> *soon to be whored all over this topic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean! is that a stock color?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 3 2008, 06:27 AM~12321887
> *thanks,
> ive been through it aleady with the bigbody but i just grinded a lil bit.
> i didnt know wether it was still the same with the older lacs
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whose got a coupe they want to let go of?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 3 2008, 07:50 PM~12327072
> *clean! is that a stock color?
> *


stock 2008 lexus color :cheesy:


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 3 2008, 10:31 PM~12329883
> *whose got a coupe they want to let go of?
> *


PM'd ya!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 4 2008, 02:31 AM~12331923
> *stock 2008 lexus color   :cheesy:
> *


i was thinking about doing the same on mine :cheesy: but then i decided to keep it in the family and stick with a Cadillac color :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Need some help with swapping the bumper and tail lights on my 85 2 dr fleetwood to a 90s one......would the tail lights harness be the same as a 80s one? what mods do I need to do in order for it to work? lmk homies.....thanks


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 1 2008, 01:58 AM~12300075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 4 2008, 04:26 PM~12337562
> *Need some help with swapping the bumper and tail lights on my 85 2 dr fleetwood to a 90s one......would the tail lights harness be the same as a 80s one? what mods do I need to do in order for it to work? lmk homies.....thanks
> *


If you switching the whole bumper and ends. they just plug in, the 90s tail lights to were the 80s connect, thats it, you still havent put that bumper on, and that monte is looking good :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 4 2008, 04:26 PM~12337562
> *Need some help with swapping the bumper and tail lights on my 85 2 dr fleetwood to a 90s one......would the tail lights harness be the same as a 80s one? what mods do I need to do in order for it to work? lmk homies.....thanks
> *


*YES YOU CAN USE THE SAME WIRING HARNESS FOR THE REAR . FOR THE FRONT YOU NEED THE WIRING HARNESS OFF THE 90'S .*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2008, 12:34 AM~12342042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

80 COUPE DE VILLE - BEFORE!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

AND AFTER, "LAC-OF-INTEREST", STILL IN PROGRESS!














STREETSTYLE C.C.-CHICAGO CHAPTER!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 1 2008, 12:57 AM~12300073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 4 2008, 10:54 PM~12340112
> *If you switching the whole bumper and ends. they just plug in, the 90s tail lights to were the 80s connect, thats it, you still havent put that bumper on, and that monte is looking good :0
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE, no I been slackin......Im not sure if I should put my money in the monte to finish it up or get my fleetwood painted :uh: :biggrin: ....decisions, decisions...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 4 2008, 10:57 PM~12340159
> *YES YOU CAN USE THE SAME WIRING HARNESS FOR THE REAR . FOR THE FRONT YOU NEED THE WIRING HARNESS OFF THE 90'S .
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 4 2008, 07:26 PM~12337562
> *Need some help with swapping the bumper and tail lights on my 85 2 dr fleetwood to a 90s one......would the tail lights harness be the same as a 80s one? what mods do I need to do in order for it to work? lmk homies.....thanks
> *



:0 :0 i see someone is comin out with a big bang :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 5 2008, 10:55 AM~12344536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT, NICE PATTERNS AND COLOR


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 5 2008, 03:45 PM~12347021
> *THANKS BIG HOMIE, no I been slackin......Im not sure if I should put my money in the monte to finish it up or get my fleetwood painted :uh:  :biggrin: ....decisions, decisions...
> *


WELL, I MIGHT GET SMACKED IN HERE FOR SAYING THIS. I REALLY LIKE THAT MONTE. I MISS MINE, FINISH THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2008, 06:35 PM~12348394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT EVEN PUT THIS ONE INTO WORDS HOW I FEEL :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 5 2008, 07:03 PM~12347627
> *:0  :0  i see someone is comin out with a big bang :biggrin:
> *


Only if you could help me out homie....LOL :biggrin: 
 NAMTAKNBOUT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Dec 5 2008, 03:46 PM~12347025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN...*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 5 2008, 11:55 AM~12344536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go homie


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 5 2008, 09:19 PM~12348761
> *I LIKE IT, NICE PATTERNS AND COLOR
> *


THANX HOMIE! I APPRECIATE IT, I REALLY LIKE THE CUSTOM WORK ON YOUR CADILLAC, THAT SHIT LOOKS DOPE! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STILL DOING A LOT OF UPGRADES FOR 09!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 22 2008, 07:45 PM~12232376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean i love this one


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey what about me..... Work in progress!!!!


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

To the paint booth boy wonder........


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 9 2008, 03:32 PM~12381289
> *Hey what about me.....                      Work in progress!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD WERE YOU AT BIG DADDY?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks! been working on it for about a year and I'm in Lil Roc, Arkansas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

how can you tell the difference between a coupe deville and a two door fleetwood 

i noticed the difference in the 1/2 top and 1/4 top and some interior pieces. 
is that it? different engine?


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 11 2008, 08:53 PM~12405738
> *how can you tell the difference between a coupe deville and a two door fleetwood
> 
> i noticed the difference in the 1/2 top and 1/4 top and some interior pieces.
> ...



the head lights deville has two fleetwod has just a long one.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 11 2008, 11:58 PM~12405794
> *the head lights deville has two fleetwod has just a long one.
> *


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 11 2008, 10:58 PM~12405794
> *the head lights deville has two fleetwod has just a long one.
> *


the original fleetwood coupe doesnt exsist then right? 
i understand the 80s clip and the 90s swap. but back in the day they never made a 2 door fleetwood just a coupe deville right?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 12 2008, 08:15 AM~12409653
> *the original fleetwood coupe doesnt exsist then right?
> i understand the 80s clip and the 90s swap. but back in the day they never made a 2 door fleetwood just a coupe deville right?
> *


Correct from my understanding it was just a few little differences in the fleetwood and the coupe but not really any big difference. their were never any 90 fleetwoods 2dr. made (gotta love custom builders and their ideas) :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 11 2008, 09:53 PM~12405738
> *how can you tell the difference between a coupe deville and a two door fleetwood
> 
> i noticed the difference in the 1/2 top and 1/4 top and some interior pieces.
> ...


The stainless trim on the exterior of the car is different, the Fleetwood Brougham coupe has alot more. The Coupe Devile doesnt have privacy windows. The 2 cars have the same engine. The quit making the Coupe Deville in 84 and the 2 door Fleetwood Brougham in 85. You can 90 a Coupe Deville but to put on the 90s sides you will need the stainless rockers for a 2 door Fleetwood Brougham, along with the door panels and rear armrest panels.

The cars are the same really, I have both and they are both 90d and I dont know which one I like most


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Dec 11 2008, 09:58 PM~12405794
> *the head lights deville has two fleetwod has just a long one.
> *


 WOW, thats just wrong


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 22 2008, 09:44 PM~12233183
> *thanks bro... you gonna make it out to our toy drive???
> *


sup homie, sorry havent been on here for a minute. the caddy is just sittin in the driveway its a sad scene :angry: .and dealing with this divorce aint gonna make anything better, i might have to get rid of my car.but yeah bro keep in touch ur lac lookin tight as always, stay up playa.peace


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 12 2008, 04:30 PM~12414622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE OF THIS SILVER


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 12 2008, 01:26 PM~12411848
> *The stainless trim on the exterior of the car is different, the Fleetwood Brougham coupe has alot more. The Coupe Devile doesnt have privacy windows. The 2 cars have the same engine. The quit making the Coupe Deville in 84 and the 2 door Fleetwood Brougham in 85. You can 90 a Coupe Deville but to put on the 90s sides you will need the stainless rockers for a 2 door Fleetwood Brougham, along with the door panels and rear armrest panels.
> 
> The cars are the same really, I have both and they are both 90d and I dont know which one I like most
> *


thats what i wanted to know, because i couldnt tell what was a 90d coupe deville and a 90d fleetwood.
cool thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 12 2008, 04:53 PM~12414862
> *thats what i wanted to know, because i couldnt tell what was a 90d coupe deville and a 90d fleetwood.
> cool thanks
> *


SOME PEOPLE SWITCH EVERYTHING ALL THE WAY TO THE WINDOWS AND YOU COULDNT TELL AT ALL, UNLESS THEY TELL YOU IT WAS A DEVILLE


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I need a trim for my 83 fleetwood that goes on the lower part of the 1/2 top... starts from the end of the door to the middle of the back


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 12 2008, 07:48 PM~12415359
> *I need a trim for my 83 fleetwood that goes on the lower part of the 1/2 top... starts from the end of the door to the middle of the back
> *


i might have it. what side? i need to look in my stash then ill get back to you


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 12 2008, 07:00 PM~12414936
> *SOME PEOPLE SWITCH EVERYTHING ALL THE WAY TO THE WINDOWS AND YOU COULDNT TELL AT ALL, UNLESS THEY TELL YOU IT WAS A DEVILLE
> *


ima just get the real thing  
fleets are my favorite


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 12 2008, 06:37 PM~12415812
> *ima just get the real thing
> fleets are my favorite
> *


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I HAVE THIS FOR SALE PM ME IF INTRESTED 1985 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM $2000
REAL CLEAN


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12416439
> *I HAVE THIS FOR SALE PM ME IF INTRESTED 1985 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM $2000
> REAL CLEAN
> 
> ...


looks clean good luck with the sale


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 12 2008, 08:33 PM~12416594
> *looks clean good luck with the sale
> *


THANKS


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 12 2008, 08:09 PM~12416439
> *I HAVE THIS FOR SALE PM ME IF INTRESTED 1985 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM $2000
> REAL CLEAN
> 
> ...


Good deal


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For sale.Just got it back from chrome.Let me know idf your interested.Horn button and wrap extra.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 13 2008, 01:19 PM~12421034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 13 2008, 08:35 PM~12423722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2008, 09:09 PM~12423562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2008, 08:07 PM~12423552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2008, 09:45 PM~12424120
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THIS YELLOW ONE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 4 2008, 09:57 PM~12340159
> *YES YOU CAN USE THE SAME WIRING HARNESS FOR THE REAR . FOR THE FRONT YOU NEED THE WIRING HARNESS OFF THE 90'S .
> *


actually you don't, I have the 90 front end on my 80 coupe and all I did was just splice in the wires from the 90 harness to the 80 harness and everything worked.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2008, 07:09 PM~12423562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I buy this????? I asked the dealership and they said they can't get it :angry:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Dec 15 2008, 12:48 AM~12432478
> *Where can I buy this?????  I asked the dealership and they said they can't get it  :angry:
> *


try any cadillac dealership in western wisconsin they have a parts depot in hudson for discountinued parts they just get lazy most times.


----------



## lowslow64 (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 12 2008, 06:35 PM~12415796
> *i might have it. what side? i need to look in my stash then ill get back to you
> *


Passenger.. Thanks homie


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 06:27 AM~12425706
> *THIS YELLOW ONE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES
> *


Thanks homie..
It will be in the LRM in the March issue


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowslow64_@Dec 15 2008, 10:02 AM~12433977
> *
> *


that looks nice, that 1/4 windows looking kinda different though


----------



## lowslow64 (Sep 21, 2007)

ya it is a fake, but the roof will be off it next year


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowslow64_@Dec 15 2008, 12:02 PM~12433977
> *
> *


bigger pics please clean car though!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 15 2008, 03:57 PM~12435838
> *bigger pics please clean car though!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


x2 , shit id leave it on i love a stayfast full top


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Dec 15 2008, 12:48 AM~12432478
> *Where can I buy this?????  I asked the dealership and they said they can't get it  :angry:
> *


If u a broke mofo like me then the junk yards sometimes have decent condition ones & just take a chisel,scraper or flathead screwdriver with you & jam it in your poccet...or...go super old school ghetto & jacc one from a parking lot.Usually found on the 90 & up Eldo's and Deville's.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

me and two of my kids


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2008, 07:56 PM~12440304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic homie. How's that caddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 15 2008, 09:01 PM~12440384
> *Nice pic homie. How's that caddy
> *


WHATS BEEN UP BIG DADDY DONT LOOK LIKE ITS SELLING SO I'M GONNA DO SOME MORE TO IT. I'M GOING TO THE SANBERADINO SHOW FOR SHO ILL HIT YOU UP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TRYING TO FIND THE PICTURES OF THAT BLUE CADDY IN THE NEW LOWRIDER, I KNOW ITS IN HERE WELL I JUST WANTED TO SAY BIG UPS ON YOUR FEATURE. IF SOMEBODY HAS PICTURES OF THAT ONE COULD YOU POST THEM PLEASE, THANKS


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2008, 08:18 PM~12440615
> *WHATS BEEN UP BIG DADDY DONT LOOK LIKE ITS SELLING SO I'M GONNA DO SOME MORE TO IT. I'M GOING TO THE SANBERADINO SHOW FOR SHO ILL HIT YOU UP
> *


Sounds good. Hit me up for sure.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> any bigger pics?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12440304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 15 2008, 05:25 PM~12436052
> *x2 , shit id leave it on i love a stayfast  full top
> *


speakin about tops ..we need to work thaat out..pm me foo :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Dec 4 2008, 07:57 PM~12340159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 15 2008, 10:33 AM~12434173
> *Thanks homie..
> It will be in the LRM in the March issue
> *


 :0 BIG UPS TO YOU DAWG. CANT WAIT.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Dec 14 2008, 08:55 PM~12430551
> *actually you don't, I have the 90 front end on my 80 coupe and all I did was just splice in the wires from the 90 harness to the 80 harness and everything worked.
> *


*THATS ONE WAY OF DOING IT ......
I RATHER JUST GET THE WHOLE WIRING HARNESS.*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=KING*OF*ATX,Dec 16 2008, 11:22 PM~12451719]








[/quote]


man I love that car


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:22 AM~12451719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOWEEEE!!!! I CANT STOP LICKNG MY LIPS LOVE THIS CAR RIGHT HERE!!!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> quote=KING*OF*ATX,Dec 16 2008, 11:22 PM~12451719]


man I love that car
[/quote]
:0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 17 2008, 07:12 AM~12453742
> *THATS ONE WAY OF DOING IT ......
> I RATHER JUST GET THE WHOLE WIRING HARNESS.
> *


their is modification to be done on the 80's coupes firewall.. when using the 90's wired hardness.....  

A 90's wired hardness won't plug in a 80' model Rwd Cadillac....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 17 2008, 04:27 AM~12453288
> *:0 BIG UPS TO YOU DAWG. CANT WAIT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 11 2008, 08:53 PM~12405738
> *how can you tell the difference between a coupe deville and a two door fleetwood
> 
> i noticed the difference in the 1/2 top and 1/4 top and some interior pieces.
> ...


trunk lock, heated mirrors,seat controls,chrome mouldings top & bottom........etc


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 18 2008, 08:41 AM~12464833
> *:biggrin:
> *


Congrats homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 16 2008, 11:22 PM~12451719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 16 2008, 10:22 PM~12451719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 badass!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:22 PM~12462433
> *their is modification to be done on the 80's coupes firewall.. when using the 90's wired hardness.....
> 
> A 90's wired hardness won't plug in a 80' model Rwd Cadillac....
> *


*MY BAD MR.LAC I THOUGHT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT A 2DR.FLEETWOOD HES ASKING ABOUT A COUPE DEVILLE, I GUESS THOSE ARE DIFFERENT. BECAUSE ON MY 85 FLEETWOOD EVERYTHING PLUGED RIGHT IN....*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 18 2008, 11:30 AM~12466252
> *trunk lock, heated mirrors,seat controls,chrome mouldings top & bottom........etc
> *


Fleet got that trim on the hood too Potna.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 15 2008, 10:56 PM~12440304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now i can put a face with the name :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *FreddieD*, JustCruisin, Liv4lacs


Sup man been along time, how ya been..?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 08:35 PM~12479978
> *now i can put a face with the name :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 09:35 PM~12479978
> *now i can put a face with the name :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

OK PEOPLE MY 2 DOOR IS UP FOR SALE .

LINK TO TOPIC =
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12481340

PIC'S


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO68RAG, cheloRO75

:scrutinize:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 20 2008, 08:54 PM~12485961
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO68RAG, cheloRO75
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2008, 09:52 PM~12480108
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:FreddieD, JustCruisin, Liv4lacs*


Nice! Im actually still on page 120, working my way up this topic on my PSP! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2008, 08:25 PM~12478976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Cant get enough if this one.....badass homie!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 21 2008, 04:27 PM~12491411
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 20 2008, 10:18 PM~12487223
> * Cant get enough if this one.....badass homie!
> *


thanks bro......


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WILO'S LAC REPPIN MAJESTICS PHOENIX


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 19 2008, 07:25 PM~12478976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> nice ride....





> > ttt
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

alright guys i need some help, i need to get these emblems asap. for both sides. anyone have?

and can i use the regular emblems without the metal rods in the back? like the ones for the body?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 22 2008, 12:38 PM~12498796
> *alright guys i need some help, i need to get these emblems asap. for both sides. anyone have?
> 
> and can i use the regular emblems without the metal rods in the back? like the ones for the body?
> ...


you need those opera lights i got those as far as the emblem i think the stick ons work too but the posts are better


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> quote=KING*OF*ATX,Dec 16 2008, 11:22 PM~12451719]


man I love that car
[/quote]

more of this one


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 22 2008, 03:00 PM~12499001
> *you need those opera lights i got those as far as the emblem i think the stick ons work too but the posts are better
> *


naw im good with the opera lights , just got 2 real clean ones off ebay. but im still looking for those emblems, like a fool thinking they were easy to come by i was careless with the ones off my coupe :angry:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 22 2008, 01:19 PM~12499141
> *naw im good with the opera lights , just got 2 real clean ones off ebay. but im still looking for those emblems, like a fool thinking they were easy to come by i was careless with the ones off my coupe :angry:
> *


coo i know i got a set of emblems i just have to find them ill let u know


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 22 2008, 01:00 PM~12499001
> *you need those opera lights i got those as far as the emblem i think the stick ons work too but the posts are better
> *


*ARE THE OPERA LIGHTS THE SAME FOR A FLEETWOOD AND A COUPE DEVILLE ?? *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 22 2008, 05:29 PM~12501999
> *ARE THE OPERA LIGHTS THE SAME FOR A FLEETWOOD AND A COUPE DEVILLE ??
> *


Nope


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 22 2008, 11:38 AM~12498796
> *alright guys i need some help, i need to get these emblems asap. for both sides. anyone have?
> 
> and can i use the regular emblems without the metal rods in the back? like the ones for the body?
> ...


I have a few set's..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 18 2008, 07:13 PM~12470244
> *MY BAD MR.LAC I THOUGHT HE WAS TALKING ABOUT A 2DR.FLEETWOOD HES ASKING ABOUT A COUPE DEVILLE, I GUESS THOSE ARE DIFFERENT. BECAUSE ON MY 85 FLEETWOOD EVERYTHING PLUGED RIGHT IN....
> *


The 90'd wire harness didn't fit in any of the 80-85 Coupe's and Fleetwood's, I have had own.  Not unless I modified the plug on the firewall from a 80's to 90'd.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Anybody know how to get more performance outta the TBI 350 that comes in the 90-92' Euro lacs? I have a feeling my 4.1L will be worthless on my 1/4" fully wrapped frame and 10 batteries..


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 23 2008, 01:00 AM~12504716
> *Anybody know how to get more performance outta the TBI 350 that comes in the 90-92' Euro lacs? I have a feeling my 4.1L will be worthless on my 1/4" fully wrapped frame and 10 batteries..
> *


 :0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 23 2008, 08:21 AM~12506288
> *:0
> *


Is that what you have in your 91? Does it have some pep? I'm debating if I do the whole 90 swap, that the 5.7L can haul around that weight no problem. I've gotten addicted to this LT1 in the Bigbody and can just imagine that torque helping to gas hop the Coupe D! :biggrin: 

Didnt know if there are aftermarket performance parts for the 90-92' Engine? I wanna keep it fuel injected..


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

mine has the 5.0 but it moves I've had the 5.7 and it really moves the 4 dr. around as far as 10 batt. etc. I dont know but hell who cares its a cadillac not a "nascar" hell build some pumps and flat out swang that Bitsh!!!


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i drove around my 5.7 90 lac, 4 pumps 10 batteries as a daily for 3 years. no problem. freeway, street... picked up good, and it was good on gas.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 23 2008, 03:54 PM~12509601
> *i drove around my 5.7 90 lac, 4 pumps 10 batteries as a daily for 3 years. no problem. freeway, street... picked up good, and it was good on gas.
> *


well hows the new one coming :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Might've posted this before, but I was bored. So i'm throwing it up here again:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Dec 23 2008, 08:24 PM~12511970
> *Might've posted this before, but I was bored. So i'm throwing it up here again:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS OKAY I DONT GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT THAT CADDY, THAT BAD BOY IS CLEAN


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 22 2008, 09:23 PM~12502460
> *I have a few set's..
> *


you got PM


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 23 2008, 08:42 PM~12512123
> *THATS OKAY I DONT GET TIRED OF LOOKING AT THAT CADDY, THAT BAD BOY IS CLEAN
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Dec 23 2008, 08:24 PM~12511970
> *Might've posted this before, but I was bored. So i'm throwing it up here again:
> 
> 
> ...


  badass!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 23 2008, 01:00 AM~12504716
> *Anybody know how to get more performance outta the TBI 350 that comes in the 90-92' Euro lacs? I have a feeling my 4.1L will be worthless on my 1/4" fully wrapped frame and 10 batteries..
> *


I still run a 4.1 w/ fully wrapped frame and 12 batts - 90-92 5.7 would be way better ...but my shit still drives fine


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 23 2008, 01:00 AM~12504716
> *Anybody know how to get more performance outta the TBI 350 that comes in the 90-92' Euro lacs? I have a feeling my 4.1L will be worthless on my 1/4" fully wrapped frame and 10 batteries..
> *


As far as internal engine parts, not much works with the factory cam. If you upgrade that then you have a lot more options just like any other 350.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 24 2008, 10:00 PM~12520855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: tyte work :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

maybe someone can shed some light and knowledge on me about these opera lights. during my tear down of my coupe i lost one of the opera lights, and the other was cracked so i was lucky enough to find these on ebay. just got em and turns out their in GREAT condition. and to my surprise they have bulbs inside, instead of the filament strip my stock ones had. which i like sinse i feel itll be easier to get it working and looking right. so whats the story with these type of lights?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 25 2008, 11:12 PM~12528183
> *maybe someone can shed some light and knowledge on me about these opera lights. during my tear down of my coupe i lost one of the opera lights, and the other was cracked so i was lucky enough to find these on ebay. just got em and turns out their in GREAT condition. and to my surprise they have bulbs inside, instead of the filament strip my stock ones had. which i like sinse i feel itll be easier to get it working and looking right. so whats the story with these type of lights?
> 
> 
> ...


those have skrew on the bottom then those are coupe de ville lights


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 26 2008, 12:44 AM~12528402
> *those  have  skrew  on  the  bottom  then those  are  coupe  de  ville  lights
> *


are they noticeably different from a fleetwoods (once their on) i havent had the chance to compare with my stock ones.


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 25 2008, 11:30 PM~12528730
> *are they noticeably different from a fleetwoods (once their on) i havent had the chance to compare with my stock ones.
> *



they wont sit flush on a fleetwood top


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 26 2008, 01:43 AM~12528820
> *they wont sit flush on a fleetwood top
> *


 :scrutinize: i gotta look into that. so cuting out the foam for the top around the light wouldnt make it flushed with the top?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 25 2008, 11:51 PM~12528873
> *:scrutinize: i gotta look into that. so cuting out the foam for the top around the light wouldnt make it flushed with the top?
> *



no


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

i had the same problem with this one


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 26 2008, 01:58 AM~12528923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


has the deville light? any close ups? 

im still even contemplating if i even wanna put the light and emblem or just one or the other or none. cant decide.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> http://i44.tinypic.com/2du9kqf.jpg[/img]
> WHAT YEAR IS UR LAC???LOOKS HARD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

this is a devilles light right? looks alright to me. :dunno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 26 2008, 12:37 AM~12529086
> *this is a devilles light right? looks alright to me.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE MOON U HAVE DOGG??


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 25 2008, 11:39 PM~12529093
> *WHAT SIZE MOON U HAVE DOGG??
> *


that's moonroof is a stock 38"


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

There is a difference with fleetwood and coupe de' ville opera light.

Putting on some Metal opera lights on a Fleetwood will require some modifications.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Dec 23 2008, 09:24 PM~12511970
> *Might've posted this before, but I was bored. So i'm throwing it up here again:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/SERGIOGBODYS/post-27649-11440185941.jpg[/img]
> :biggrin:
> uffin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp251/SERGIOGBODYS/DSC01036.jpg[/img]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj18/tremcheese1/8228e2w.gif[/img]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 02:39 AM~12529391
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! WE NEEDED SOME NEW PICS.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 02:27 AM~12529371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuyleal48 (Aug 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jan 21 2008, 06:03 PM~9748961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ANY MORE OF THIS ONE?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 04:39 AM~12529391
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i miss that car i was only 18 when i had this


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

another pic


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE LEFT AND RIGHT 2DR FLEETWOOD QUARTER GLASS FOR SALE??? IF SO PLEASE PM ME WANT TO BUY ASAP

THANKS


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN+Dec 26 2008, 03:37 AM~12529086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for now....


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 02:39 AM~12529391
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Those are my old 80 spoke Roadstars!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 28 2008, 03:39 PM~12544380
> *Those are my old 80 spoke Roadstars!
> *


lol yes they are lol man that was back in 00-01


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 02:35 AM~12529383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*INTERIOR LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 01:35 AM~12529383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYMORE PICS? :0 *


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 28 2008, 10:27 AM~12542914
> *hmmm that car looks familiar  :biggrin: dron u went way back to feb to find when i posted those  :cheesy: the first day it came home
> *


 :biggrin: yea i was looking for a close up of a de'ville but luckly found urs so now i know how the lights will look. had to go searching way back. real clean!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*COMING SOON IF I DONT SALE IT :biggrin: *


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 29 2008, 01:07 AM~12548369
> *:biggrin: yea i was looking for a close up of a de'ville but luckly found urs so now i know how the lights will look. had to go searching way back. real clean!
> *


thx dogg she shines for sure..but makeover time for the 09 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Dec 29 2008, 12:35 PM~12550569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


build it ..looks good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Dec 29 2008, 11:35 AM~12550569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey is that mav old car!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

page 6, you guys are slippin :nono:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Dec 29 2008, 02:09 PM~12552696
> *hey is that mav old car!
> *


 :nono: :no:


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

anybody know wut company does the colored wood-grain? :dunno:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My window keeps falling forward and out of the track, where do I get the giudes to fix it? the ones from the Help section at autozone dont work right


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 1 2009, 04:02 PM~12577481
> *My window keeps falling forward and out of the track, where do I get the giudes to fix it? the ones from the Help section at autozone dont work right
> *


the dealer has them


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

And so do I....you know better


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jan 1 2009, 02:10 PM~12576801
> *anybody know wut company does the colored wood-grain?  :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize: paint em


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 29 2008, 11:08 AM~12550753
> *thx dogg she shines for sure..but makeover time for the 09  :0
> *


Oh ya let see if it hits the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jan 1 2009, 11:10 AM~12576801
> *anybody know wut company does the colored wood-grain?  :dunno:
> *


MoMo is one I can think of. My dad has a Kandy Red one in his lincoln.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Jan 1 2009, 06:48 PM~12577970
> *Oh ya let see if it hits the streets  :biggrin:
> *


  when i feel its ready


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 1 2009, 05:02 PM~12577481
> *My window keeps falling forward and out of the track, where do I get the giudes to fix it? the ones from the Help section at autozone dont work right
> *



Dawg i know i had the same problem, and your right those are a waste of time i just went to a junkyard a very carefully took them of another, u should too, nothin fits better than factory.Look i knew a guy who just sold clips if u really cant find em pm me or post up a message, he had those too and very old hard to find clips and stuff!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 1 2009, 03:30 PM~12577869
> *:scrutinize: paint em
> *




:scrutinize: no this is wut i mean there's a company that does it.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*GOT THIS FOR THE CADDY*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

coming late 09... hopefully


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 12:04 AM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: well godammmmmm :biggrin: good progress billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks joe, i been trying homie....


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jan 2 2009, 11:32 AM~12583299
> *
> 
> :scrutinize: no this is wut i mean there's a company that does it.
> *


personally i didnt know there was a company thats specialized ..the only way i kno is to paint them ..can someone clarify this?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 2 2009, 11:17 PM~12589073
> *personally i didnt know there was a company thats specialized ..the only way i kno is to paint them ..can someone clarify this?
> *


i can, you scuff it with 800- 1000 grit and candy over the grain then clear


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jan 2 2009, 08:04 PM~12588922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X3


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 3 2009, 12:15 AM~12589049
> *thanks joe, i been trying homie....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 2 2009, 11:22 PM~12589133
> *LOOKING GOOD BILLY BOY! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> X3
> *


sup adrian :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 08:23 PM~12589151
> *sup adrian :wave:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE! :wave:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see anything 90 about this car LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 2 2009, 11:27 PM~12589205
> *I dont see anything 90 about this car LOL :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: might be 2090 when finished? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

haahaa :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

QUESTION..MY BACK FENDER RUBS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 09:45 PM~12589465
> *QUESTION..MY BACK FENDER RUBS
> *


*I HAD THAT PROBLEM WITH CHINA'S....BUT WITH THE ZENITH THEY DIDN'T RUB
THE OFFSET ON ZENITH AND DAYTON IS DIFFERENT FROM CHINA WHEELS....*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jan 2 2009, 11:50 PM~12589520
> *I HAD THAT PROBLEM WITH CHINA'S....BUT WITH THE ZENITH THEY DIDN'T RUB
> THE OFFSET ON ZENITH AND DAYTON IS DIFFERENT FROM CHINA WHEELS....
> *


yep not much i think, I went ahead a shorted the rear end just in case


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks awesome!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 09:04 PM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!  :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 27 2008, 09:46 PM~12540753
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE LEFT AND RIGHT 2DR FLEETWOOD QUARTER GLASS FOR SALE???  IF SO PLEASE PM ME WANT TO BUY ASAP
> 
> THANKS
> *


i got a 2 sets plus window covers & int. for a conversion


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:29 PM~12589242
> *:biggrin: might be 2090 when finished? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


If you dont have any kids you better start :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12588922
> *coming late 09... hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


dam :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 08:51 PM~12589542
> *yep not much i think, I went ahead a shorted the rear end just in case
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HxA-RIDER (May 4, 2008)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Any of you homies know how to replace these things? (the supports thats circled in the picture) The screws look REAL hard to get to!
I got the chrome ones coming but I need help!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 4 2009, 07:13 PM~12603924
> *Any of you homies know how to replace these things? (the supports thats circled in the picture) The screws look REAL hard to get to!
> I got the chrome ones coming but I need help!
> 
> ...


the 2 long ones are pretty easy - each side has 3 15mm (or 17mm?) bolts on the firewall...and 2 13mm bolts at the core support...and a 10mm at the top (inner fender)...you have to take out the battery to get to the one side at the core support. you can get to the rear ones by taking off the lower inner fender pieces..but its way easier to just take out the inner fenders

can't tell what the other bracket is circled


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

You may have to unbolt the plastic wheel liner to get to the 15mm bolts that attach at the firewall,the front bolts are 13mm and are easy to get to.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 07:31 PM~12604103
> *the 2 long ones are pretty easy - each side has 3 15mm (or 17mm?) bolts on the firewall...and 2 13mm bolts at the core support...and a 10mm at the top (inner fender)...you have to take out the battery to get to the one side at the core support. you can get to the rear ones by taking off the lower inner fender pieces..but its way easier to just take out the inner fenders
> 
> can't tell what the other bracket is circled
> *


that is the shift bar for the transmission i beleive, if not its the gas pedal rod...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 4 2009, 07:13 PM~12603924
> *Any of you homies know how to replace these things? (the supports thats circled in the picture) The screws look REAL hard to get to!
> I got the chrome ones coming but I need help!
> 
> ...


also - you might have to notch those supports for your cylinders to clear


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HxA-RIDER_@Jan 4 2009, 01:44 AM~12599733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esco83 (Jul 26, 2008)

My 81 DeVille. Work will begin soon if I decide to keep it.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 4 2009, 06:13 PM~12603924
> *Any of you homies know how to replace these things? (the supports thats circled in the picture) The screws look REAL hard to get to!
> I got the chrome ones coming but I need help!
> 
> ...


Hey thats my pic hahahahahah 

Thats the shift bar


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> the 2 long ones are pretty easy - each side has 3 15mm (or 17mm?) bolts on the firewall...and 2 13mm bolts at the core support...and a 10mm at the top (inner fender)...you have to take out the battery to get to the one side at the core support. you can get to the rear ones by taking off the lower inner fender pieces..but its way easier to just take out the inner fenders
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres a picture of my car. Its from last year but hey


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

Clean car!!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

(818) RYDER :biggrin:


T
T
T


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 5 2009, 11:29 PM~12617392
> *Heres a picture of my car. Its from last year but hey
> 
> 
> ...


13s or 14s?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 5 2009, 10:20 PM~12618089
> *13s or 14s?
> *



13s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 5 2009, 10:00 PM~12617845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sunny D's is in 03/09 LRM issue.. just came out today


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

gonna have to go get the mag :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 8 2009, 11:02 AM~12642739
> *gonna have to go get the mag :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2009, 09:35 AM~12642525
> *Sunny D's is in 03/09 LRM issue.. just came out today
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: I havent seen it yet


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 8 2009, 11:26 AM~12642947
> *:0  :thumbsup: I havent seen it yet
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2009, 10:35 AM~12642525
> *Sunny D's is in 03/09 LRM issue.. just came out today
> *


*CONGRATS !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2009, 10:35 AM~12642525
> *Sunny D's is in 03/09 LRM issue.. just came out today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 8 2009, 11:09 AM~12643347
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


I just picked it up :0 Looking really good bro  congrats uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

nice 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the guys that cut the rear end on this cars how much did you had to cut the rear end. also what other rear end can i use i heard the caprice rear end will work with disc breaks and would i have to cut the rear end caprice too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 9 2009, 11:49 PM~12658523
> *the guys that cut the rear end on this cars how much did you had to cut the rear end. also  what other rear end can i use i heard the caprice rear end will work with disc breaks and would i have to cut the rear end caprice too
> *


most likely you will have to cut the rear on the caprice also, 
I had a 91 caprice and it rubbed bad ... i had to shorten it as well ,as for shortening, i did 1/4 on the driver and an half inch on the passenger, the pass side rubs more when layed on 13's or 14's on these cars with a stock rear end


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 12:04 AM~12658722
> *most likely you will have to cut the rear on the caprice also,
> I had a 91 caprice and it rubbed bad ... i had to shorten it as well  ,as for shortening, i did 1/4 on the driver and an half inch on the passenger, the pass side rubs more when layed on 13's or 14's on these cars with a stock rear end
> *


wuts the average cost to shorten the rear end?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 10 2009, 12:03 AM~12659350
> *wuts the average cost to shorten the rear end?
> *


in la its 350.00


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jan 10 2009, 01:03 AM~12659350
> *wuts the average cost to shorten the rear end?
> *


$75 a side down here nowadays  but many years ago I didnt know any better and i paid $900 just to have it done :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 12:38 AM~12659709
> *$75 a side down here   but 8 years ago i paid $900 just to have it done :uh:
> *


damn hollywood thats cheap :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2009, 01:39 AM~12659716
> *damn hollywood  thats cheap  :biggrin:
> *


yea it is.... i went thru pitbulls machine guy, im sure he has went up since then tho due to the fucked up economy  

whats crackin with ya dude


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 12:41 AM~12659735
> *yea it is.... i went thru pitbulls machine guy, im sure he has went up since then tho due to the fucked up economy
> 
> whats crackin with ya dude
> *


TRYIN TO KEEP UP WITH YOU . YOU DOING TO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

It's also cheap around here in the L.A area, It just deepens were you go...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2009, 01:42 AM~12659747
> *TRYIN TO  KEEP  UP WITH  YOU, YOU  DOING TO  MUCH   :biggrin:
> *


lol, best joke i heard all day..lol.. D/p will never be to your level homie  :nosad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 10 2009, 12:46 AM~12659798
> *lol, best joke i heard all day..lol.. D/p will never be to your level homie  :nosad:
> *


YES IT WILL LOOKS REAL GOOD DOG KEEP IT UP


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2009, 01:47 AM~12659806
> *YES IT WILL  LOOKS REAL  GOOD   DOG  KEEP  IT  UP
> *


thanks, but you have set the bar for us lac guys IMO, I have a lil more time than money right now so I think im gonna just try to put it back together after the frames done and go from there , hoping to get it going this year for sure homie


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 9 2009, 11:42 PM~12659747
> *TRYIN TO  KEEP  UP WITH  YOU . YOU  DOING TO  MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


heres one fo u guys







90d out 2dr raaaaag not a le cab just a raaaaaag lac :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any more pics? looks good


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 9 2009, 11:52 PM~12659845
> *thanks, but you have set the bar for us lac guys IMO, I have a lil more time than money right now so I think im gonna just try to put it back  together after the frames done and go from there ,  hoping to get it going  this year  for sure homie
> *


x2 homie  smiley your undertaker has the bar set high we lac owners got step up our level ur cadi is the best thing talkin to the streets of lowridin right now hope i can get to that level one day to


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jan 10 2009, 07:16 AM~12660951
> *x2 homie   smiley your undertaker has the bar set high we lac owners got step up our level ur cadi is the best thing talkin to the streets of lowridin right now hope i can get to that level one day to
> *


LIKE I SAID I SEE ALOT OF GUYS DOING THERE THING AND IT WILL LOOK REAL TIGHT AS TIGHT AS MINE KEEP IT UP all of you THATS A REAL GOOD THING THAT EVERYONE IS DOING THERE BEST


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any pics of this finished?



> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 9 2009, 09:06 PM~12657996
> * my old cadi back in 99  what's up pee wee
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs for the info which rear end is better the original or the caprice


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Kicking it at the Majestics picnic










[


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 11 2009, 11:18 AM~12668739
> *This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her  . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you  can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2009, 10:39 AM~12661324
> *LIKE  I SAID  I SEE  ALOT  OF  GUYS  DOING THERE  THING  AND  IT WILL  LOOK  REAL  TIGHT AS  TIGHT  AS  MINE  KEEP  IT  UP  all  of  you  THATS  A REAL  GOOD  THING  THAT  EVERYONE  IS  DOING THERE  BEST
> *


You set the bar very high for all those other guys that's building cadillacs.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 11 2009, 04:01 PM~12670291
> *You set the bar very high for all  those other guys that's building cadillacs.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2009, 02:00 PM~12670737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jan 10 2009, 09:45 PM~12665429
> *Kicking it at the Majestics picnic
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch looks bad ass...nice ride homie


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2009, 05:00 PM~12670737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 11 2009, 02:01 PM~12670291
> *You set the bar very high for all  those other guys that's building cadillacs.
> *


come on now dogg i seen your car i see alot of cars that are gonna be tight as fuck in here all of you keep it up all your cars look nice


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 11 2009, 03:33 PM~12670983
> *that bitch looks bad ass...nice ride homie
> *


 :thumbsup: Im trying. Just takes a lot of PATIENCE :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 11 2009, 04:58 PM~12671143
> *come on  now  dogg  i seen  your  car  i see  alot  of  cars  that  are  gonna  be  tight as  fuck  in here all  of you keep  it  up  all  your  cars  look nice
> *


MY CAR. . . .????? 
I have a impala.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 11 2009, 04:53 PM~12671499
> *MY CAR. . . .?????
> I have a impala.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2009, 01:00 PM~12670737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to put the wheels on!


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Found this on my homies photobucket. Some old footage of my Coupe D with the 90' Euro clip so far. Its 2-toned cuz I was in Autobody school and we could paint whatever we could carry into the booth, so I practiced sprayin candy on my ride. :biggrin: 


..oh yeah, and batts werent fully charged...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 11 2009, 08:43 PM~12675295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2009, 08:39 AM~12661324
> *LIKE  I SAID  I SEE  ALOT  OF  GUYS  DOING THERE  THING  AND  IT WILL  LOOK  REAL  TIGHT AS  TIGHT  AS  MINE  KEEP  IT  UP  all  of  you  THATS  A REAL  GOOD  THING  THAT  EVERYONE  IS  DOING THERE  BEST
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 11 2009, 11:58 PM~12675550
> *Found this on my homies photobucket. Some old footage of my Coupe D with the 90' Euro clip so far.  Its 2-toned cuz I was in Autobody school and we could paint whatever we could carry into the booth, so I practiced sprayin candy on my ride. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its time to bring this caddy out of storage now. nice video


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 11 2009, 11:26 AM~12668776
> *
> *


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

This is a project and a package deal, got kicked out the crib and have to get rid of her . Here it goes: A 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d"elegance, a spare chassis, a set of extra seats, a brand new hi low pump, and 5 good batterries you can check em out. I had started to tear her down a bit as you can seee but this car is complete with all the pieces and moldings u need and some extars. Im askin 1000 obo Pm me or call me if u are interested or have questions 305 773 7214 Nick


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 11 2009, 09:58 PM~12675550
> *Found this on my homies photobucket. Some old footage of my Coupe D with the 90' Euro clip so far.  Its 2-toned cuz I was in Autobody school and we could paint whatever we could carry into the booth, so I practiced sprayin candy on my ride. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE VIDEO ! *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, S$L$C$
YOU NEED ONE OF THESE :wave:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23+Jan 12 2009, 01:38 PM~12680197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wish my batts were topped off & both rear pumps were working. It would've been hoppin & 3-wheelin..


----------



## 92fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

FOR SALE....TAKING SERIOUS OFFERS OR MAYBE TRADES.      .....

SELLING A 81 COUPE PRETTY CLEAN 1 ORIGINAL OWNER CAR HAS NO RUST DOORS CLOSE LIKE A NEW CAR....CAR RUNS GOOD,POWER WINDOW, PW LOCKS ,LEATHER,AM/FM RADIO ,EVERYTHING WORKS....IT HAS A 6.0 400MOTOR ...IF INTRESTED WILL SELL WITH 90 FRONT,DASH ,WOOD GRAIN,SIDE MOULDINGS, FENDERS, FRONT BUMPER MOSTLY ALL 90 PARTS OTHER THAN THE THE BACK BUMPER...SERIOUS OFFER EMAIL ME WITH PRICES....


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

for sale all 1000 obo: 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d'elegance, spare chassis, 5 good batteries, one brand new hi low pump and extra set of seats. Car is complete and have extras for you to


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 11 2009, 11:58 PM~12675550
> *Found this on my homies photobucket. Some old footage of my Coupe D with the 90' Euro clip so far.  Its 2-toned cuz I was in Autobody school and we could paint whatever we could carry into the booth, so I practiced sprayin candy on my ride. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WELL WELL WELL what ya know I really like that coupe D


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 13 2009, 07:21 PM~12695709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD NATE WHEN YOU GETTING YOUR RIMS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hes scared of sjpd hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 13 2009, 06:46 PM~12695980
> *hes scared of sjpd hno:
> *


 :yessad: Plus I drive the car daily to work in Palo alto. But looks like they will be on this weekend.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 13 2009, 08:04 PM~12696139
> *:yessad:  Plus I drive the car daily to work in Palo alto. But looks like they will be on this weekend.
> *


POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 13 2009, 09:21 PM~12695709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Even without rims, that Caddy looks sick!!


----------



## 92fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

THESE ARE SUM PIKS FOR NOW ....MAKE ME A OFFER ...MOSTLY EVERYTHING TO 90 IT OUT BUT THE REAR BUMPER AND FRONT L FILLERS.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Jan 13 2009, 08:57 PM~12694999
> *for sale all 1000 obo: 81 2 door fleetwood brougham d'elegance, spare chassis, 5 good batteries, one brand new hi low pump and extra set of seats. Car is complete and have extras for you to
> 
> 
> ...


*ITIS 1000 FOR EVERYTING U SEE!!!!!*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 AM~12583299
> *
> 
> :scrutinize: no this is wut i mean there's a company that does it.
> *


i like the look of this


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Dec 29 2008, 09:35 AM~12550569
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much would you sell it for?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS TOPIC NEVER GETS OLD. CAUSE IT THE BEST LOWRIDER YOU CAN GET :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 14 2009, 08:02 PM~12706878
> *THIS TOPIC NEVER GETS OLD. CAUSE IT THE BEST LOWRIDER YOU CAN GET :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 14 2009, 10:02 PM~12706878
> *THIS TOPIC NEVER GETS OLD. CAUSE IT THE BEST LOWRIDER YOU CAN GET :nicoderm:
> *


amen


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 14 2009, 09:03 PM~12707793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVED THAT CAR


----------



## 92fleetwood (Jan 13, 2009)

1981 coupe clean.......... NO RUST OR BUCKET HERE......AM/FM RADIO A/C, PW WINDOWS, PW LOCKS, LEATHER 1 ORIGINAL OWNER.....I WILL INCLUDED EVERYTHING U NEED TO 90 THIS BITCH DOWN EXCEPT THE REAR BUMPER AND THE FRONT L FILLER.....MAKE ME A OFFER LIKE I SAID NO BUCKET HERE ....THE DOOR ARE NOT HANGING SO YEAHHHH CLOSES LIKE A 09 COUPE...... :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jan 14 2009, 06:05 PM~12706192
> *how much would you sell it for?
> *


*ALL OFFERS ARE WELCOME*


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i might have to sell mines too :yessad: i have the chrome rockers to..taken offers right now,i might not sale it..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jan 16 2009, 02:08 PM~12723672
> *TO THE TOP
> *


 :420:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 16 2009, 04:27 PM~12725496
> *:420:
> *


 :420: :420: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 14 2009, 08:02 PM~12706878
> *THIS TOPIC NEVER GETS OLD. CAUSE IT THE BEST LOWRIDER YOU CAN GET :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Before Setup









(Sorry for the shitty picture)

After setup


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jan 17 2009, 05:07 PM~12734093
> *Before Setup
> 
> 
> ...


I have always liked this ride, i love the full top


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

ITS A 77 TRYING TO TRADE FOR IMPALA


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 17 2009, 06:14 PM~12734137
> *I have always liked this ride, i love the full top
> *


i had a full top too u member right u member :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 13 2008, 08:09 PM~12423562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 17 2009, 05:14 PM~12734137
> *I have always liked this ride, i love the full top
> *


that shyt makes me wanting to work on my shyt badly. im tryna wait for some of this cold weather to break first tho. cant work in 9 degree weather for too long lol


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hazed_out (Apr 27, 2008)

anybody no where i could get the lights on the vinyl top mine are cracked and need them asap


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Yesterday at elysian


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

heres a song for everybody rolling a 'lac

ESG feat. Bun B, Slim Thug - In My Cadillac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GxN5_SILAk


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:21 PM~12734515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 19 2009, 12:33 PM~12749285
> *Yesterday at elysian
> 
> 
> ...



congrats, see your ride on the lowrider mag.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 13 2009, 09:10 PM~12697885
> *POST PICS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 20 2009, 04:04 PM~12762802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nate shit came out nice i like what you guys did to the top


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 20 2009, 03:48 PM~12762643
> *congrats, see your ride on the lowrider mag.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 20 2009, 04:04 PM~12762802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE.....*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 20 2009, 03:48 PM~12762643
> *congrats, see your ride on the lowrider mag.
> *


x2


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

old pics... took them at the sac supershow in 97 i think...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 20 2009, 08:47 PM~12765937
> *x2
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 21 2009, 05:26 AM~12768992
> *old pics... took them at the sac supershow in 97 i think...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the 1 in the USO Caddies spread in April 2000 LRM!


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Jan 21 2009, 02:59 PM~12773184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! YOURS? :0


----------



## vinylfreek (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 21 2009, 04:01 PM~12773206
> *NICE! YOURS? :0
> *


yeah


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Jan 21 2009, 03:05 PM~12773270
> *yeah
> *


what part of california? any setup pics?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Jan 21 2009, 05:59 PM~12773184
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


nice an clean luvin the quater rolldown window.. :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 20 2009, 04:04 PM~12762802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW YOU ARE GOING CADDY CRAZY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> THIS ONE IS FUCKIN CLEAN, LOVE THOSE WINDOWS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 21 2009, 04:41 PM~12774170
> *nice an clean luvin the quater rolldown window.. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 21 2009, 04:41 PM~12774170
> *nice an clean luvin the quater rolldown window.. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jan 20 2009, 04:04 PM~12762802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nate i see you got it for sale already :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Jan 21 2009, 02:59 PM~12773184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN CADILLAC !! ANYMORE PICS ??*


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

probably my fav :cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek+Jan 21 2009, 11:05 PM~12773270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got some of it - here is one...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Got to love it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Jan 21 2009, 03:59 PM~12773184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This MOF IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Inspiration like a MOF!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 AM~12781057
> *This MOF IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Inspiration like a MOF!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 22 2009, 04:53 AM~12780112
> *Got to love it
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BETTER ON 5 20Z :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 21 2009, 08:12 PM~12777357
> *damn nate i see you got it for sale already :0
> *


Yeah I need to get the Paris done! :biggrin:


----------



## hazed_out (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hazed_out_@Jan 19 2009, 02:36 AM~12746928
> *anybody no where i could get the lights on the vinyl top mine are cracked and need them asap
> *


any1 can help me out


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 22 2009, 05:18 AM~12780082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best out there


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 21 2009, 02:07 PM~12773297
> *what part of california? any setup pics?
> *


Here you go....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

SWEEEEET


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 21 2009, 11:29 PM~12779158
> *probably my fav :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 22 2009, 01:29 AM~12779158
> *probably my fav :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 very tight


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster+Jan 22 2009, 04:18 AM~12780082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 23 2009, 02:19 AM~12790234
> *Here you go....
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of dumps are those?


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vinylfreek_@Jan 21 2009, 05:59 PM~12773184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'd hit it. :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2009, 07:53 PM~12774915


Whats up homie Plague!

We put the bumper on finally, I took a while cause I was trying to sell it but no one was trying to pay lol so now imma keep it and finish 90ing the front also!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGWSNNAxxzg


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Jan 26 2009, 11:33 PM~12825666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YEAH THAT LOOKS GOOD BIG DADDY KEEP US POSTED ON THAT AND THE MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 27 2009, 06:34 PM~12831541
> *
> 
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CAMERA PHONE PICTURES. WILL GET MORE PICTURES WHEN I GET OVER THERE LOTS OF SNOW OUT THERE STILL.1981 BUT THE GUY WAS PUTTIN A 79 CLIP ON IT HE LIKED THE LOOK BUT ITS NOT REALLY ON THE CAR, GONNA YANK THAT OFF GATHERED UP THE 90 PARTS TO GET STARTED


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## caser (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## caser (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKS GOOD ANYMORE PICS ? *


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 02:48 PM~12859748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 oh shit homie you scored a Le Cab???? :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ITS NOT A REAL LECAB.....*


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 30 2009, 09:52 PM~12863692
> *ITS NOT A REAL LECAB.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 30 2009, 09:35 PM~12863547
> *oh shit homie you scored a Le Cab????  :0
> *


NO ITS NOT REAL LECAB  BUT IN THE END IT WILL LOOK JUST AS NICE I'M RE DOING THE WHOLE CAR, SO IT SHOULD BE ABLE TO SPEAK FOR ITS SELF


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 08:37 AM~12865939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 11:40 AM~12865947
> *VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> *


EDINBURGH, IN.... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 08:55 AM~12866019
> *EDINBURGH, IN.... :biggrin:
> *


YEP THAT SHIT WILL BE CLEAN YOU GUYS GOT ALOT OF RIDERS OUT THERE AND WHATS THE SHOW STREET SEEN LIKE, NEVER BEEN OUT THAT WAY


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 09:09 AM~12865819
> *NO ITS NOT REAL LECAB   BUT IN THE END IT WILL LOOK JUST AS NICE I'M RE DOING THE WHOLE CAR, SO IT SHOULD BE ABLE TO SPEAK FOR ITS SELF
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: do ya thang mayne


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2009, 12:02 PM~12866054
> *YEP THAT SHIT WILL BE CLEAN YOU GUYS GOT ALOT OF RIDERS OUT THERE AND WHATS THE SHOW STREET SEEN LIKE, NEVER BEEN OUT THAT WAY
> *


not much, just a handful of us


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> > louies90,Jan 31 2009, 03:34 PM~12868085]
> > :uh: if you wanted a ninety then why not get one? why 90 out an 82?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 01:17 PM~12867977
> *not much, just a handful of us
> *


SHIT THATS ALL YOU NEED, OR JUST YOUR RIDE. KEEP US POSTED ON THAT BAD ASS CADDY


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 11:37 AM~12865939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 01:48 PM~12859748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


american coachwork eldorado 79-81 top it loos like by the quarter glass :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 02:48 PM~12859748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! Straight CHILLIN' with the top down! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Feb 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12879098
> *DAMN! Straight CHILLIN' with the top down! :biggrin:
> *


ITS COLD ASS FUCK OUTSIDE :cheesy:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 10:37 AM~12865939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  :worship: WOW!!! What is this warm feeling I'm getting wait hold on...... Ahh!!! that right their is my new Idol!!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 08:37 AM~12865939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DIS SHIT MOTIVATES ME  :biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 2 2009, 10:49 PM~12889777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 3 2009, 09:52 AM~12892468
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEAN....*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 31 2009, 09:37 AM~12865939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

is that a 4dr or 2dr?


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 5 2009, 12:53 AM~12910675
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...




Show us the whole car that lac looks beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> is that a 4dr or 2dr?
> 4 door. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 3 2009, 11:52 AM~12892468
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


twin to my daily


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 6 2009, 02:37 AM~12922949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty ass Lac :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 6 2009, 08:52 PM~12930883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12930866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS IS NICE !! *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

WTB: Opera Lights for 2dr Fleetwood in working condition, get at me asap, thanks!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jan 25 2009, 04:28 PM~12810740
> *TTT!!!!!
> *


Was up wit lil Cee


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12930866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

For Sale: 84 Fleetwood Brougham. $8,000 or best Cash offer. Sorry no trades need the money to fix my convertible.























all 90 upgrades: dash, 5.0 motor, rockers, front clip, sunroof, power seats from doors, Nardi stering wheel, 5th wheel with matching 14 inch rim, 2 chrome prohopper pumps, 6 batteries, with adex to the nose, Brand new gold spoke rims with new tires, 7 inch indash tv with 2 jl audio 12s.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

that lac is clean. should sell pretty quick


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2009, 05:20 PM~12938128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Clean!!!:worship:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 26 2007, 11:46 AM~7778404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Feb 7 2009, 03:03 PM~12935774
> *For Sale: 84 Fleetwood Brougham. $8,000 or best Cash offer. Sorry no trades need the money to fix my convertible.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice Car


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j282/ROD...OD/IMG_0420.jpg[/img]







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 8 2009, 11:07 AM~12941618
> *http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j282/ROD...OD/IMG_0420.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

FOR SALE 
THIS CADDY WAS BUILT BY MIRANDA'S CUSTOM OUT OF PHOENIX AZ,
CANDY ORANGE PAINT NEW INTERIOR RUNS GREAT
NOT LIFTED STOCK SUSPENSION WITH 13x7 CANDY ORANGE SPOKE RIMS

SELLING FOR MY HOMIE WILL ANSWER QUESTIONS BEST I CAN

THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN HE FIRST GOT THE CAR










THIS IS HOW THE CAR LOOKS NOW


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

asking 4500 make good offer, contact me at PEPSI_559 on the thread


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 06:41 PM~1910915
> *un
> *


TTT


----------



## Bert55 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 3 2004, 12:57 PM~2000030
> *
> *


wowwww


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 8 2009, 12:52 PM~12941796
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 8 2009, 09:50 PM~12946032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Feb 8 2009, 07:50 PM~12946032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 


and here she is now :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

So whos rear wheels (13s or 14s) also rub the fenders in the back?

Mine rub only on the right side......what are yall doing about this? just banging the inner fender? lmk please!

thanks!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2009, 04:21 PM~12975897
> *So whos rear wheels (13s or 14s)  also rub the fenders in the back?
> 
> Mine rub only on the right side......what are yall doing about this? just banging the inner fender? lmk please!
> ...


You have to get in there and do some cutting to the inner fender.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2009, 05:21 PM~12975897
> *So whos rear wheels (13s or 14s)  also rub the fenders in the back?
> 
> Mine rub only on the right side......what are yall doing about this? just banging the inner fender? lmk please!
> ...


everyones rims will rub.. Cadi has a 1 inch offset.. so one side will rub and the other one will not.. U have to roll the fender but make sure u doing right.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> and here she is now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 11 2009, 07:21 PM~12975897
> *So whos rear wheels (13s or 14s)  also rub the fenders in the back?
> 
> Mine rub only on the right side......what are yall doing about this? just banging the inner fender? lmk please!
> ...


trim back the stainless trim ....and buy daytons....well at least one


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> almost bought that car from the homie shawn, & kinglac nice screen name
> :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> > and here she is now :biggrin:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 10 2009, 04:08 PM~12964779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had the exact twin to this car ill scan pics if i get the scanner going, whit & with blue plush velour pass seat reclinded back manually (factory) 1985 :0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> > almost bought that car from the homie shawn, & kinglac nice screen name
> > :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kinglac (Apr 28, 2006)

> > almost bought that car from the homie shawn, & kinglac nice screen name
> > :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

SmOkE n lAc
:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WERE CAN I GET ALL THE PAINT CODES FOR 80-85 2DR. CADILLACS ?? THNX !! *


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 14 2009, 07:43 PM~13005076
> *WERE CAN I GET ALL THE PAINT CODES FOR 80-85 2DR. CADILLACS ?? THNX !!
> *


which color u need?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 14 2009, 09:43 PM~13005076
> *WERE CAN I GET ALL THE PAINT CODES FOR 80-85 2DR. CADILLACS ?? THNX !!
> *


http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/

http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/...earch/search.pl


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 14 2009, 08:41 PM~13005428
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/
> 
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/...earch/search.pl
> *


*THNX !! JUST WHAT I NEEDED......* :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

Who's molding the panels for the 2dr. Fleetwoods?
I have my set from a 91 and some extra pieces.
pm me a price.
Thanx


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe M_@Feb 15 2009, 09:21 AM~13007823
> *Who's molding the panels for the 2dr. Fleetwoods?
> I have my set from a 91 and some extra pieces.
> pm me a price.
> ...


 I am doing them too :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 10:49 AM~13007942
> *I am doing them too :biggrin:
> *


saw the ones you just did - flawless!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Feb 14 2009, 11:11 PM~13006768
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any closer pics or in the sun?


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 11:49 AM~13007942
> *I am doing them too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 15 2009, 11:16 PM~13014881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 16 2009, 12:16 AM~13014881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 16 2009, 02:16 AM~13014881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bean whats goin on. Whats good with u and the Caddy?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 16 2009, 12:16 AM~13014881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bean call me brotha i got some goodies for you and i havent been able to reach you past few days


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Aug 13 2004, 06:59 PM~2132074
> *
> *


T T T


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2005, 11:19 PM~2588151
> *62 belairs pics
> *


T T T


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 02:19 PM~13009730
> *saw the ones you just did - flawless!!
> *


 wow thanks joe , maybe one set


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 07:49 AM~13007942
> *I am doing them too :biggrin:
> *


i can vouch that brett's panels are excellent.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13020081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT COLOR


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 16 2009, 06:40 PM~13019670
> *wow thanks joe , maybe one set
> *


You still doing moon roofs homie? still located in NY?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 16 2009, 04:15 PM~13020081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that uffin:
whats up with the little red turnsignal? is the bumper molded?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Feb 16 2009, 06:05 PM~13019977
> *i can vouch that brett's panels are excellent.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 Thank you sir


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 16 2009, 06:28 PM~13020262
> *You still doing moon roofs homie? still located in NY?
> *


 yep im still here , can do both 42 and 44 :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 16 2009, 03:16 AM~13014881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13020081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: payfred, WALT CUSTOMS, DEAD PRE$

Billy :wave:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

DEAD PRE$IDENT$
sup foo ..u get that done?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13020081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 16 2009, 09:36 PM~13021959
> *yep im still here , can do both 42 and 44 :biggrin:
> *


So what are you charging homie...and do you provide the moonroof? 

Would I need any reinforcments if I want to go with a 44? pm me if you want homie, lmk thanks!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 16 2009, 12:50 PM~13016763
> *Bean whats goin on. Whats good with u and the Caddy?
> *


thats now mine...i just found the pic somewhere here....


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2009, 07:09 PM~13021518
> *i like that uffin:
> whats up with the little red turnsignal? is the bumper molded?
> *


YES SIR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 17 2009, 08:12 AM~13026747
> *thats now mine...i just found the pic somewhere here....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 17 2009, 09:12 AM~13026747
> *thats now mine...i just found the pic somewhere here....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2009, 11:53 AM~13027703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey homie you got any pics of the 90d fleetwood you built? the blue one? my comp crashed and lost all my pics....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Theres a few :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

that right their is sweet!!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 17 2009, 09:12 AM~13026747
> *thats now mine...i just found the pic somewhere here....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whats been goin on. Caddy looking real nice. I'm loving the color on it too.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2009, 03:55 PM~13029939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doe, its badass.....did you ever end up selling it?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT :biggrin: 
NICE RYDER :0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 9 2009, 01:38 PM~12951129
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> and here she is now :biggrin:
> 
> ...



more pics?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 17 2009, 05:30 PM~13030830
> *Thanks Doe, its badass.....did you ever end up selling it?
> *


yeah its in ohio now :tears:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe M_@Feb 15 2009, 11:21 AM~13007823
> *Who's molding the panels for the 2dr. Fleetwoods?
> I have my set from a 91 and some extra pieces.
> pm me a price.
> ...


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 12:44 AM~8929453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I carry the 2003 Best of Cadillac Issue of Lowrider Magazine dam near everywhere I go because of this caddy....This is my inspiration Lac....this is it.....I finally manage to get to the page 150ish of the 90'd two door lacs and I find the Fuentes Brother's 1981 Fleetwood!---dam....it looks as good as it did in that magazine in '03---which were pics of the 1997? photo shoot. My 1981 is going to be based on this one....mine has the moon roof...bumperkit---white interior..euro clip---rebuilt 6.0 motor.....daammm This is my favoraite Lac of all time.....THIS IS WHY I BOUGHT MY FIRST TWO DOOR FLEETWOOD IN THE SUMMER OF 2003 and NEVER LOOKED BACK....yall gonna see......... :worship:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 16 2009, 01:16 AM~13014881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a 90'd 84 fleetwood with the front suspension chromed.no hydros.looking for a trade or if you got cash pm me a offer.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Aug 14 2004, 05:04 PM~2134180
> *What I meant was that guy probably does not own a real LECAB probably cut the roof off something. I have a 90 4 dr cadi but my dream is to one day own a real cadi convertable
> *


post your junk lets see what you got.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Quick question before I get to deep into this car..How hard is it to change the chrome rocker panels from the coupe to a fleetwood??I think thats going to be a hard task...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 21 2009, 07:41 AM~13067624
> *Quick question before I get to deep into this car..How hard is it to change the chrome rocker panels from the coupe to a fleetwood??I think thats going to be a hard task...
> *


*CHROME ROCKER PANELS FROM A FLEETWOOD TO A COUPE DEVILLE ?? YOU NEED ALL THE CLIPS AND SOME RIVETS YOU WILL HAVE TO DRILL THE HOLES ON THE COUPE TO FIT THE ROCKERS...... *


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2008, 07:36 PM~12348397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A MASTER PIECE! :0 THIS IT THE ONLY BUMPER KIT THAT BELONGS ON A CADILLAC BROUGHAM JUST MY OPINION


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 21 2009, 12:28 PM~13069011
> *WHAT A MASTER PIECE! :0 THIS IT THE ONLY BUMPER KIT THAT BELONGS ON A CADILLAC BROUGHAM JUST MY OPINION
> *


*AGREE ! *


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

NOT MINE JUST A VERY FINE AUTOMOBILE CADILLAC BROUGHAM!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 21 2009, 12:38 PM~13069071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2009, 12:08 PM~13068574
> *CHROME ROCKER PANELS FROM A FLEETWOOD TO A COUPE DEVILLE ?? YOU NEED ALL THE CLIPS AND SOME RIVETS YOU WILL HAVE TO DRILL THE HOLES ON THE COUPE TO FIT THE ROCKERS......
> *


Thanks..I think finding the chrome rocker panels is going to be fun..


----------



## fred84lac (Feb 21, 2009)

NICE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 21 2009, 01:38 PM~13069071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is just beautiful :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 21 2009, 02:48 PM~13069966
> *Thanks..I think finding the chrome rocker panels is going to be fun..
> *


*PM MR.LAC ON HERE HE SALES HARD TO FIND CADILLAC PARTS.....*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 21 2009, 04:37 PM~13070166
> *that car is just beautiful  :0
> *


thanks


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Breakemoffn619 (Feb 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

~~~`````````````````````````








:wow:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 22 2009, 06:32 AM~13074312
> *~~~`````````````````````````
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I HAVE HEAT COMING IN FROM UNDERNEATH THE DASH THRU THE VENTS WHILE THE HEATER IS TURNED OFF. ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS ? THNX !! *


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 12:37 PM~13076497
> *I HAVE HEAT COMING IN FROM UNDERNEATH THE DASH THRU THE VENTS WHILE THE HEATER IS TURNED OFF. ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS ? THNX !!
> *


Sound like one of the vacuum line that runs the controls is unplugged


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 22 2009, 12:41 PM~13076531
> *Sound like one of the vacuum line that runs the controls is unplugged
> *


*COOL ILL TAKE A LOOK AT IT......THNX !! *


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 21 2009, 01:38 PM~13069071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



car has 10k on it.
25k buys it, all original. except the grill & tires. zero paint work. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER+Feb 21 2009, 12:38 PM~13069071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Feb 21 2009, 02:38 PM~13069071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my pants just got tight :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13080687
> *my pants just got tight :0
> *



quit eatin those truck stop cheezburgers foo' :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13080707
> *quit eatin those truck stop cheezburgers foo' :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13080707
> *quit eatin those truck stop cheezburgers foo' :uh:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 22 2009, 04:17 PM~13078432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:06 PM~13080976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 11:08 PM~13081020
> *:tongue:
> *


yummy huh.......... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: caveydd81, cadifornia*



:scrutinize:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13081095
> *yummy huh.......... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 11:20 PM~13081205
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:22 PM~13081241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FIND ME A LECAB !! * :biggrin:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13080687
> *my pants just got tight :0
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 10:17 PM~13081159
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: caveydd81, cadifornia
> :scrutinize:
> *



Brian,
return a call bro. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 23 2009, 07:43 PM~13089606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: you got any more pics?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 23 2009, 05:43 PM~13089606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD....*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 22 2009, 05:17 PM~13078432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WASN'T THIS FOR SALE ???


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Feb 15 2009, 01:11 AM~13006768
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im loving the coupes with no ragtops...them shits are sexy


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Feb 28 2009, 08:58 AM~13136959
> *im loving the coupes with no ragtops...them shits are sexy
> *


 :yes: Next best thing to the brougham :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

BIG JOEY :biggrin: ON THE 405 ,,,,SMASHIN :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 1 2009, 02:48 PM~13145447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now this ride belongs to Big Head out of Houston can't wait to see it smashing down the highway


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 1 2009, 01:52 PM~13145464
> *Now this ride belongs to Big Head out of Houston can't wait to see it smashing down the highway
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i have a question, i might be buyn a two dr caddy, it aint 90 cliped but im definetly gona wana do that. if i got a 90 4 dr for the front end and rear end where would i get the moldings for the sides?? the caddy is a old lowrider magazine feature to :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 1 2009, 03:07 PM~13145546
> *i have a question, i might be buyn a two dr caddy, it aint 90 cliped but im definetly gona wana do that. if i got a 90 4 dr for the front end and rear end where would i get the moldings for the sides?? the caddy is a old  lowrider magazine feature to :biggrin:
> *



Well the four door should have all the panels but then someone will have to modify them to a two door for you and there is plenty of guys on here who could do that for you


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

2008


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2009, 12:06 AM~13080976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thats a good burger


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 23 2009, 08:43 PM~13089606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i was gonna do rrrr back to the drawing board..


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Can i use the same tail light harnes from my 85 for my new 90 lights?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 1 2009, 05:51 PM~13146909
> *Can i use the same tail light harnes from my 85 for my new 90 lights?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 1 2009, 02:22 PM~13145632
> *Well the four door should have all the panels but then someone will have to modify them to a two door for you and there is plenty of guys on here who could do that for you
> *


modify? and how much does that cost?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 1 2009, 07:00 PM~13146999
> *:yes:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 10:58 PM~13080856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwwwwwww mudd butt :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Mar 1 2009, 07:51 PM~13146909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i wanted to know too, doesnt it have wiring for a different fuel pump along with different bulb plugs , i was wondering if the bulb plugs from an 80-84 deville harness would work for the fuel pump also out of a 92 with a 5.7? i was hoping i wouldnt just need to get the rear harness from a 90-92 for it all


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

2 DOOR BROUGHAM (BLUE)
AND FULLY WRAPPED AND STRETCHED FRAME 
FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO CISCO 818-974-3633 :biggrin: 

























































































THANKS. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1992 BROUGHAM RED AND GREY 5.7 ENGINE SOME FRONT END DAMAGE BUT I HAVE ANOTHER BUMPER AND HEADER PANEL THAT COMES WITH IT AND IS CLEAN JUST HAVE TO PUT IT ON. 107,000 MILES RUNS GOOD MAY HAVE A HOLE IN THE MUFFLER , WOULD BE A GOOD CAR TO FIX OR TO 90 A COUPE. THE 83 IS WHITE WITH RED INTERIOR DOES NOT RUN , IT DID RUN AT ONE TIME. CAR COMES WITH 15X7 FRONT WHEEL DR. VOUGUES AND CHINAS THAT HAVE RUSTED SOME BUT MAYBE COULD BE CLEANED UP ONE TIRE IS MESSED UP BUT THE FORTH RIM IS GOOD. AND THE 80S FLEETWOOD ROCKERS WILL POST ENGINE PICTURES LATER CLEAN. LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH 303-859-6424 PHILLIPA
















































































































































I WILL POST UP RED INTERIOR IN A MINUTE
[/quote]


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 1 2009, 08:38 PM~13148402
> *x2
> this is what i wanted to know too, doesnt it have wiring for a different fuel pump along with different bulb plugs , i was wondering if the bulb plugs from an 80-84 deville  harness would work for the fuel pump also out of a 92 with a 5.7? i was hoping i wouldnt just need to get the rear harness from a 90-92 for it all
> *



The harness on the bumper is different . but it has the same plug. u have to use the 90 bumper/ light harness but it will plug right into your stock 80's harness


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Shop truck


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> Shop truck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4+Mar 4 2009, 12:55 AM~13174663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 12:55 AM~13174663
> *Shop truck
> 
> 
> ...


I love those wheels :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 1 2009, 10:38 PM~13148402
> *x2
> this is what i wanted to know too, doesnt it have wiring for a different fuel pump along with different bulb plugs , i was wondering if the bulb plugs from an 80-84 deville  harness would work for the fuel pump also out of a 92 with a 5.7? i was hoping i wouldnt just need to get the rear harness from a 90-92 for it all
> *


You need the harness with the bulbs for each light, and it will plug into the stock light wiring. The fuel pump plug on the 80's has 3 wires, 90' has 4 (2 grounds instead of 1).

So you can modify the 2 fuel pump plugs and make it work if you have to.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 21 2009, 08:51 AM~12769821
> *Thats the 1 in the USO Caddies spread in April 2000 LRM!
> 
> 
> ...


this car is one of my favorites same guy built eye candy another clean caddy


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 01:55 AM~13174663
> *Shop truck
> 
> 
> ...


 This car is real clean in person :worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Mar 5 2009, 12:21 PM~13191828
> *This car is real clean in person  :worship:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> 1992 BROUGHAM RED AND GREY 5.7 ENGINE SOME FRONT END DAMAGE BUT I HAVE ANOTHER BUMPER AND HEADER PANEL THAT COMES WITH IT AND IS CLEAN JUST HAVE TO PUT IT ON. 107,000 MILES RUNS GOOD MAY HAVE A HOLE IN THE MUFFLER , WOULD BE A GOOD CAR TO FIX OR TO 90 A COUPE. THE 83 IS WHITE WITH RED INTERIOR DOES NOT RUN , IT DID RUN AT ONE TIME. CAR COMES WITH 15X7 FRONT WHEEL DR. VOUGUES AND CHINAS THAT HAVE RUSTED SOME BUT MAYBE COULD BE CLEANED UP ONE TIRE IS MESSED UP BUT THE FORTH RIM IS GOOD. AND THE 80S FLEETWOOD ROCKERS WILL POST ENGINE PICTURES LATER CLEAN. LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH 303-859-6424 PHILLIPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
2500


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :0


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> > :0
> 
> 
> thats sick!


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lol what are those guages for? :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I need 90's panels even better if all ready quality cut and molded to a 2 door, can anyone help? thanks :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 5 2009, 05:47 AM~13188012
> *You need the harness with the bulbs for each light, and it will plug into the stock light wiring. The fuel pump plug on the 80's has 3 wires, 90' has 4 (2 grounds instead of 1).
> 
> So you can modify the 2 fuel pump plugs and make it work if you have to.
> *


thank ya


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 5 2009, 05:56 PM~13194515
> *I need 90's panels even better if all ready quality cut and molded to a 2 door, can anyone help?  thanks :0
> *


I GOT PANELS NOT MOLDED THOW IF YOU WANT THEM :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 03:55 AM~13174663
> *Shop truck
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mid90's Houston Slab :0 very clean  They used to jack ppl for Octavos and Vogues back then...


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 5 2009, 06:35 PM~13194295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE NICE NICE!!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 3 2009, 12:31 AM~13161465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME WHITE TIRES FOR MY 85 BROUGHAM?WANNA TAKE IT BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 5 2009, 04:56 PM~13194515
> *I need 90's panels even better if all ready quality cut and molded to a 2 door, can anyone help?  thanks :0
> *


i got a set, let me know


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 1 2009, 01:48 PM~13145447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 5 2009, 10:45 PM~13197483
> *i got a set,  let me know
> *



how much do you want bro? can u send me pics thanks


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 1 2009, 02:48 PM~13145447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 sexy!! :biggrin:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

Anybody looking to build a 90'd coupe from scratch :dunno:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463406


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 7 2009, 03:32 PM~13210384
> *Anybody looking to build a 90'd coupe from scratch :dunno:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463406
> *


Great deal


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 7 2009, 11:00 PM~13213478
> *Great deal
> *


hell of a deal


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 7 2009, 11:56 PM~13214307
> *hell of a deal
> *


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 7 2009, 10:00 PM~13213478
> *Great deal
> *


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 09:55 AM~13174663
> *Shop truck
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2009, 10:06 PM~13195857
> *looks like mid90's Houston Slab :0 very clean  They used to jack ppl for disk-n-vouges*


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 8 2009, 09:42 PM~13220992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 5 2009, 05:35 PM~13194295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Mar 3 2009, 04:48 PM~13168936
> *2 DOOR BROUGHAM (BLUE)
> AND FULLY WRAPPED AND STRETCHED FRAME
> FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO CISCO 818-974-3633 :biggrin:
> ...


ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

a sneek peek of my new project


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 9 2009, 12:41 PM~13224750
> *a sneek peek of my new project
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks clean! lets get some more pics


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 9 2009, 11:41 AM~13224750
> *a sneek peek of my new project
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 9 2009, 02:52 PM~13225938
> *:0 looks clean! lets get some more pics
> *


can't yet.  but as soon as i can i will


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 9 2009, 03:33 PM~13226213
> *can't yet.    but as soon as i can i will
> *


ok. one more


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 9 2009, 02:35 PM~13226229
> *ok. one more
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats clean


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 5 2009, 06:56 PM~13194515
> *I need 90's panels even better if all ready quality cut and molded to a 2 door, can anyone help?  thanks :0
> *


i have a set that were done but l let my homie get the drives door panel chrome strip


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Mar 9 2009, 03:44 PM~13226309
> *:0 Thats clean
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 9 2009, 03:05 PM~13226518
> *i have a set that were done but l let my homie get the drives door panel chrome strip
> *



got a set on sunday thanks to 96bigbody


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Mar 9 2009, 11:41 AM~13224750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD INTERIOR IS CLEAN...*


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 PM~13228828
> *LOOKS GOOD INTERIOR IS CLEAN...
> *


everything to 90 it out is included :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 9 2009, 04:35 PM~13226229
> *ok. one more
> 
> 
> ...


its missing the front bumper? :dunno:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13230341
> *its missing the front bumper? :dunno:
> *


:yessad: but i have everything to 90 it including the dash, bumper, header, tail lights and panels already molded :biggrin: just need a 5th now. :0


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## BigTay (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Jan 23 2006, 09:07 AM~4685593
> *:0
> *


 :twak: WHERES THE HORSE??? I SEE THE WAGON WHEELS...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> 2 DOOR BROUGHAM (BLUE)
> AND FULLY WRAPPED AND STRETCHED FRAME
> FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO CISCO 818-974-3633 :biggrin:


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 4 2009, 09:30 PM~13186408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that roof suede? :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 9 2009, 03:55 PM~13227477
> *got a set on sunday thanks to 96bigbody
> *


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

BTTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

STILL GOT ALOT OF UPGRADES FOR 09'


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Pheonix LRM show 09


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13255990
> *Pheonix LRM show 09
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

[/quote]

for sale call for prices
818-974-3633 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

>


for sale call for prices
818-974-3633 :biggrin: 
[/quote]

do you have the chrome rockers for the door and 1/4 panel


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

do 13 x 7 daytons fit the back w/ out rubbing ? ive heard this before ,is it true? :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

That bitch is alright if you like that kind of shit...........and I do :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0 another fleetwood coupe on the houston streets? looks really clean!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN+Mar 1 2009, 01:48 PM~13145447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS THE SAME CADI ??*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2009, 07:22 PM~13263093
> *do 13 x 7 daytons fit the back w/ out rubbing ?  ive heard this before ,is it true? :biggrin:
> *


yes


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful caddy homie!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 12 2009, 06:48 PM~13263313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2009, 07:52 PM~13263896
> *yes
> *


thankks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 12 2009, 05:48 PM~13263313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HE GOT DOWN BIG DADDY LOOKS REAL NICE


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

looks nice a lil diff but real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 12 2009, 06:48 PM~13263313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 23 2009, 04:43 PM~13089606
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I THOUGHT YOU HAD IT PAINTED?


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 4 2009, 04:40 PM~13181584
> *x3 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x4


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 12 2009, 05:48 PM~13263313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 13 2009, 10:34 AM~13270549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE LAST RIDE


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 12:55 AM~13174663
> *Shop truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Most people think you're kidding but that is your shop truck.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 14 2009, 02:07 PM~13280660
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Most people think you're kidding but that is your shop truck.
> *


 the caddy looks kinda kool


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 12 2009, 06:24 PM~13263625
> *THIS THE SAME CADI ??
> *


sorry the pic got lost some how, but yea, thats the same car.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN+Mar 1 2009, 01:48 PM~13145447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HERE YOU GO...*


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 14 2009, 10:07 AM~13278444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He loved Cadillacs a little too much


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey, can anyone help me with an interior color code?

I need the interior color code for the yellow leather found in late 70's to early/ mid 80's caddy's. usually accompanies the Colonial yellow exterior color. 

I know some came with tan cloth interior, and others came with the yellow leather.
so to be clear,.. Im looking for the interior code on the yellow leather,.. thanks guys*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 15 2009, 06:07 PM~13288149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 15 2009, 05:07 PM~13288149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD...*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13288206
> *hey, can anyone help me with an interior color code?
> 
> I need the interior color code for the yellow leather found in late 70's to early/ mid 80's caddy's. usually accompanies the Colonial yellow exterior color.
> ...


tell you the truth i think that caddy from new mexico albacrazy screen name it is not for sure same interior


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

no wrong 1 low aztec


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

What up fam. got a pair of chrome spindels for $200.00 dollars real clean get at me MIKE JONES 323-541-7782 local pick up only in cali, near long beach will post pic tonite after work.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR THIS TOPIC!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 16 2009, 05:43 PM~13297762
> *tell you the truth i think that caddy from new mexico albacrazy screen name it is not for sure same interior
> *


:werd: :yes: That's the homie Tony from Goodtimes out here in Burque..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 15 2009, 05:07 PM~13288149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Nate


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13307084
> *:werd: :yes:  That's the homie Tony from Goodtimes out here in Burque..
> 
> 
> ...


Is this cadirolo's old cad?


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

hey knight stalker that is one bad ride you got pics of set-up 14s in back?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707+Mar 17 2009, 04:55 PM~13307658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no: Nah homie... I'll try to get some next time I see the homie Paul from GoodTimes...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2009, 02:54 PM~13307091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats bad ass fuck!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

I need a set of 90 mouldings made ive got the pannels already and could use them as cores or what ever. had a few people pm me last time when i asked bout this but i deleted the pm's any let me know if anyone has anything.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2009, 02:52 PM~13307070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Thats Badass!!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2009, 04:22 PM~13263093
> *do 13 x 7 daytons fit the back w/ out rubbing ?  ive heard this before ,is it true? :biggrin:
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 14 2009, 01:09 PM~13280667
> *the caddy looks kinda kool
> *


It's clean ass hell. Full 90'd interior even the seat belts


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi+Mar 17 2009, 02:49 PM~13307596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13288206
> *hey, can anyone help me with an interior color code?
> 
> I need the interior color code for the yellow leather found in late 70's to early/ mid 80's caddy's. usually accompanies the Colonial yellow exterior color.
> ...


i got an 80 with the exterior yellow cream flax... interior is light yellow and code is 504


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 19 2009, 05:06 PM~13329685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

hey dvs im gangster as a bitch but i dont understand 90 seatbelts on caddy coupes im dangerous fuk safety right :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> :0 :0
> :0
> :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13307658
> *Is this cadirolo's old cad?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i got a friend with a 79 coupe deville what would you have to change on the front to 90 the car out


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 19 2009, 04:06 PM~13329685
> *
> 
> 
> ...



More pics of ths one :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13307070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting up my ride knightstalker


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Mar 22 2009, 12:11 AM~13351032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if thats your wife your lucky dude


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 21 2009, 02:42 PM~13346806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice.


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 17 2009, 05:23 PM~13308363
> *hey knight stalker that is one bad ride you got pics of set-up 14s in back?*


no bro they are 12s wy do you want to know that was my ride


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 22 2009, 01:44 AM~13351596
> *if thats your wife your lucky dude*


IS NOT HIS BUT SHE MIND CAN I HELP YOU


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

what is a good & reasonable price 4 a 2 pump set-up for a beginner


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BgLoCoTe_@Mar 21 2009, 08:38 PM~13349951
> *More pics of ths one  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: My Daily!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Super nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:44 AM~13352988
> *IS NOT HIS BUT SHE MIND CAN I HELP YOU
> *


playboy


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 22 2009, 06:08 PM~13355906
> *:biggrin: My Daily!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:41 AM~13352958
> *no bro they are 12s wy do you want to know that was my ride
> *


thats big lock up im gonna put 12s too but car thought sure had biiger thanks for info


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13244476
> *is that roof suede?  :0  :0  :worship:
> *


h3ll y3ah it is its my homi3s caddy from tha 'I' cl3an as bitch huh.  :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=466538


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

my homie test fitting the bumper kit


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 02:52 PM~13376104
> *
> *


I LIKEY!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 02:52 PM~13376104
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13376104
> *
> *




More pics of this one :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BgLoCoTe_@Mar 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13379523
> *More pics of this one  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13379856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13379856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [GM]*FAN (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 04:52 PM~13376104
> *
> *


CLEAN CADILLAC! :nicoderm:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

2008 :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 25 2009, 01:01 PM~13386307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Undertaker the king of all Fleetwoods :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Mar 25 2009, 01:09 PM~13386386
> *Mr. Undertaker the king of all Fleetwoods :thumbsup:
> *


t
t
t


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Mar 25 2009, 01:09 PM~13386386
> *Mr. Undertaker the king of all Fleetwoods :thumbsup:
> *


 damn! luv that highway pic undertaker puttin it down fa ho!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 25 2009, 02:09 PM~13386381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IVE ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE IT LOOKS LIKE HE JUST BOUGHT IT FROM THE DEALER FRESH OUT THE 1980'S! MURIALS AND ENGRAVING COOL BUT IM MORE FOR THE FACTORY SHOW ROOM FLOOR LOOK


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I love 90d out caddys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER+Mar 26 2009, 04:57 PM~13391507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 26 2009, 12:34 AM~13392645
> *I love 90d out caddys :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean. i like it! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 25 2009, 10:34 PM~13392645
> *I love 90d out caddys :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 25 2009, 10:34 PM~13392645
> *I love 90d out caddys :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass!!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

X
2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 25 2009, 10:34 PM~13392645
> *I love 90d out caddys :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

TTT for tha 90's


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:
:0 :0 
:0 
:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 28 2009, 04:27 PM~13418098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Mar 28 2009, 09:12 PM~13419937
> *:0 DAMN!!!
> *


You know what!!!! I just noticed your avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

IM IN THE PROGRESS OF BUILDIN A 83 DEVILLE THAT IM GONNA 90. I KNOW THE FENDERS ARE DIFFERENT FROM A 90 BUT IS THE 83 HEADER PANEL THE SAME AS A 90? OR WILL I HAVE TO GET A 90 HEADER PANEL 2 90 OUT MY COUPE?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Mar 29 2009, 03:19 PM~13424107
> *IM IN THE PROGRESS OF BUILDIN A 83 DEVILLE THAT IM GONNA 90. I KNOW THE FENDERS ARE DIFFERENT FROM A 90 BUT IS THE 83 HEADER PANEL THE SAME AS A 90? OR WILL I HAVE TO GET A 90 HEADER PANEL 2 90 OUT MY COUPE?
> *


YES YOU WILL NEED A 90D HEADER PANEL


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

whats up fellas....well finally got my car bout 80% 90d and now im tring to figure out what color to paint it... ive got tan interior and want to keep it just cannt decide on what colors to paint the damn thing.... any suggestions? 

also on the moulding do they just sit behind the rocker trim then clip on the top? so i cut them to fit around the rocker clips?

thanks


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

heres mine just added fleetwood quarters


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> 2 DOOR BROUGHAM (BLUE)
> AND FULLY WRAPPED AND STRETCHED FRAME
> FOR SALE. CALL FOR INFO CISCO 818-974-3633 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 30 2009, 10:46 AM~13431363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MORE PICS


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Mar 29 2009, 08:03 PM~13426417
> *whats up fellas....well finally got my car bout 80% 90d and now im tring to figure out what color to paint it... ive got tan interior and want to keep it just cannt decide on what colors to paint the damn thing.... any suggestions?
> 
> also on the moulding do they just sit behind the rocker trim then clip on the top? so i cut them to fit around the rocker clips?
> ...


You have to use the 90 rocker clips they are different then the 80s chrome rocker clips the 90 one sit over the bottom of the 90 panels, hope you understand this

use the 90 chrome rocker clips put your 90 moulding on first then clip in the chrome rocker panels 
DO NOT CUT AROUND!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:33 AM~13453306
> *:0 MORE PICS
> *


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:33 AM~13453306
> *:0 MORE PICS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Mar 29 2009, 08:03 PM~13426417
> *whats up fellas....well finally got my car bout 80% 90d and now im tring to figure out what color to paint it... ive got tan interior and want to keep it just cannt decide on what colors to paint the damn thing.... any suggestions?
> 
> also on the moulding do they just sit behind the rocker trim then clip on the top? so i cut them to fit around the rocker clips?
> ...


IF YOU HAVE THE TAN INTERIOR AND DONT REALLY WANT TO CHANGE THAT I WOULD PAINT IT ROOTBEER BROWN WITH THE VINNYL TOP TAN AND THE 90 MOLDINGS TAN OR JUST KEEP THE VINNYL TOP TAN TO MATCH THE INTERIOR AND PAINT THE 90 MOLDINGS BROWN ALSO JUST MY .2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 28 2009, 04:27 PM~13418098
> *
> 
> 
> ...











































http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/mar...=MVI_3084-1.flv


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 3 2009, 12:03 AM~13470605
> *I GOT ONE COMING OUT BLACK PURPLE
> *


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/mar...=MVI_3084-1.flv
> 
> swing town on that 1 big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8107478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE I LIKE BALD TOPS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 22 2007, 11:53 PM~8850672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 1 2009, 04:16 PM~13455272
> *You have to use the 90 rocker clips they are different then the 80s chrome rocker clips the 90 one sit over the bottom of the 90 panels, hope you understand this
> 
> use the 90 chrome rocker clips put your 90 moulding on first then clip in the chrome rocker panels
> ...


aight cool thanks. now i just gotta go find some of these clips..hahahaha.... 

does anyone have any pics of how the door edges are suppose to look and where the line up on the door?

thanks


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

STILL WORKIN ON IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 5 2009, 04:13 PM~13490225
> *STILL WORKIN ON IT
> 
> 
> ...






Looks good UCE! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 5 2009, 06:13 PM~13490225
> *STILL WORKIN ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13490225
> *STILL WORKIN ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 5 2009, 05:13 PM~13490225
> *STILL WORKIN ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looks good fred
will it be ready for cinco de mayo?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

SOME PICS I TOOK YESTURDAY  
SMILEYS MAJESTICS CC
























RAY LOS ANGELES CC
















SOME OTHER CLEAN ONES


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE PICS OF YOURS HOMIE :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 90coupedraggn, crucialjp, tripleblack 
:h5:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

WUD UP!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> SOME PICS I TOOK YESTURDAY
> SMILEYS MAJESTICS CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

RAY LOS ANGELES CC
















my boy raymonds shit is clean
[/quote]

DAM. seein a lac that clean makes me want one soooo baaadd :yes: 
bad ass lac :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

this lac has been around was a build up by liv4lacs went around a few places now i got it trying to bring her back some pics of her threw out the years 








































that what she looked like when i bought her 
















still workin on it pulled the vette motor out and dropped in a 350


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Apr 7 2009, 11:36 AM~13507141
> *this lac has been around was a build up by liv4lacs went around a few places now i got it trying to bring her back some pics of her threw out the years
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! YOU RESCUED THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Apr 7 2009, 02:38 PM~13507749
> *NICE!  YOU RESCUED THE CAR :biggrin:
> *


x100 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Apr 7 2009, 11:36 AM~13507141
> *this lac has been around was a build up by liv4lacs went around a few places now i got it trying to bring her back some pics of her threw out the years
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Apr 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13507749
> *NICE!  YOU RESCUED THE CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: rescued it from them big ass rims


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

any car brian had would be fckn clean to start wit id guess..good job on the rescue


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 7 2009, 05:39 PM~13510430
> * any car brian  had would be fckn clean to start wit id guess..good job on the rescue
> *


he does nothing but quality work, thats why i keep taking my car back to him


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BgLoCoTe+Apr 6 2009, 01:40 PM~13497720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you guys!! :thumbsup: Now I'm motivated to get back out there and turn some wrenches!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

she has her battle wounds nothing some fresh paint wont help


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Apr 7 2009, 11:25 PM~13512195
> *she has her battle wounds nothing some fresh paint wont help
> *


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

hey got a 1980 2door brougham for sale SHELL, NO interior ,NO drive train, no front clip,NO rockers, primed has a sun roof all the glass on a rolling frame 400.00 503-960 -0008 perfect project soory no pics......yet, rescue it, i need the space


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 7 2009, 04:48 PM~13510510
> *he does nothing but quality work, thats why i keep taking my car back to him
> *


shit thats why he does all my vinyl tops and i live in New Jersey good people just dont get stopped by the cadillac police hes not that friendly when hes on Patrol and trust me he is always on patrol you never know when hes watching


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 8 2009, 01:02 AM~13513574
> *shit thats why he does all my vinyl tops and i live in New Jersey good people just dont get stopped by the cadillac police hes not that friendly when hes on Patrol and trust me he is always on patrol you never know when hes watching
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2009, 10:23 PM~13513868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Need a good shop to send my Rockers to get refurbished


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2009, 10:23 PM~13513868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 8 2009, 12:29 PM~13518046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

big m az


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Apr 8 2009, 05:48 PM~13521118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:14 PM~13518483
> *Need a good shop to send my Rockers to get refurbished
> *


x2


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 PM~13513868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 8 2009, 12:02 AM~13513574
> *shit thats why he does all my vinyl tops and i live in New Jersey good people just dont get stopped by the cadillac police hes not that friendly when hes on Patrol and trust me he is always on patrol you never know when hes watching
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This is one Cadillac Cop Jessie may have to bribe at Delilah's :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 8 2009, 12:14 PM~13518483
> *Need a good shop to send my Rockers to get refurbished
> *


*SHOW & GO POLISHING IN DALLAS DOES GOOD WORK...(214)701-1832*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 7 2009, 06:48 PM~13510510
> *he does nothing but quality work, thats why i keep taking my car back to him
> *



seen your car last weekend  




brain's aiight :uh: i mean what kinda guy would go all the way to san antonio at 10 o'clock at night and come back at 7 in the morning for a homie.























:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 09:34 PM~13522728
> *seen your car last weekend
> brain's aiight :uh: i mean what kinda guy would go all the way to san antonio at 10 o'clock at night and come back at 7 in the morning for a homie.
> :biggrin:
> *


The kinda guy that is true to his homies and has a passion for lolows


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 07:43 PM~13522830
> *The kinda guy that is true to his homies and has a passion for lolows
> *


*BUT NEVER ANSWERS HIS PHONE....*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Apr 8 2009, 04:48 PM~13521118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 8 2009, 09:52 PM~13522936
> *BUT NEVER ANSWERS HIS PHONE....
> *



he's a lil busy these days. you gotta text him since he got a new iphone, gives him an excuse to play with it :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Apr 8 2009, 09:52 PM~13522936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 08:00 PM~13523060
> *kinda hard to shift 10 gears pullin 50k lbs and use a cell phone
> :uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 10:00 PM~13523060
> *kinda hard to shift my gears pullin my wang and using a cell phone to look at the 'i hope she's 18' topic
> :uh:
> *





:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 10:07 PM~13523162
> *:uh:
> *


you a damn fool!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2009, 10:23 PM~13513868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 10:27 PM~13522652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This is one Cadillac Cop Jessie may have to bribe at Delilah's :biggrin:
> *


i got you brian dont worry about it you got to make your back up to jersey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 10:07 PM~13523162
> *:uh:
> *


im still laughin you a foo'!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Apr 8 2009, 10:12 PM~13523256
> *i got you brian dont worry about it you got to make your back up to jersey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


be up there *very* soon!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 10:14 PM~13523278
> *im still laughin you a foo'!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



at which story  

damn, i'm embarrassing.


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 11:15 PM~13523312
> *be up there very soon!
> *


tru that maybe we hit up ac again :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 8 2009, 10:21 PM~13523426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe but you need to keep ur ass out the pool and I need to eat before I pass out this time :happysad:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 7 2009, 10:23 PM~13513868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GROUPE, GOT SOME CLEAN CADDYS


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 11:24 PM~13523485
> *lol
> 
> Maybe but you need to keep ur ass out the pool and I need to eat before I pass out this time :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: haha i didnt know i seen everybody so i figured wtf :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 8 2009, 07:43 PM~13522830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


multitask ***** multitask!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tripleblack_@Apr 7 2009, 11:36 AM~13507141
> *this lac has been around was a build up by liv4lacs went around a few places now i got it trying to bring her back some pics of her threw out the years
> 
> 
> ...



wow cant believe it went thru all this shit?????? poor lac...... :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 08:34 PM~13522728
> *seen your car last weekend
> brain's aiight :uh: i mean what kinda guy would go all the way to san antonio at 10 o'clock at night and come back at 7 in the morning for a homie.
> :biggrin:
> *


im gonna go see it tonight, pretty excited!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 08:24 PM~13523485
> *lol
> 
> Maybe but you need to keep ur ass out the pool and I need to eat before I pass out this time :happysad:
> *


2 words for you brotha
Jager shots


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Apr 9 2009, 06:49 PM~13531224
> *2 words for you brotha
> Jager shots
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13532307
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2009, 06:04 PM~13530825
> *im gonna go see it tonight, pretty excited!
> *



:0 

you'll dig it. mayne, its alotta work puttin those beeshes in.


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

WELL IM PUTTING IN SOME WORK!!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 8 2009, 10:50 PM~13524744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 10 2009, 08:37 AM~13537785
> *WELL IM PUTTING IN SOME WORK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 10 2009, 11:37 AM~13537785
> *WELL IM PUTTING IN SOME WORK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hope u gettin a real 90 bumper :biggrin: but looks gud


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

coming soon! :biggrin: 










getting closed up with this! :biggrin: 










and being done to this! :biggrin: 














fresh paint and lots of goodies coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 03:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that roof jus curious?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 02:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 11 2009, 01:53 PM~13547072
> *what size is that roof jus curious?
> *


corner to corner it measures 44". for some reason on here it is commonly known as a 42" roof.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 12:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


theres a lac over here that looks EXACTLY like this one, white on spokes with a brown 90 cliip and white hood!!! trippy i thought it was the same car, it for sale to $6000


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 12:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 11 2009, 02:42 PM~13547405
> *theres a lac over here that looks EXACTLY like this one, white on spokes with a brown 90 cliip and white hood!!! trippy i thought it was the same car, it for sale to  $6000
> *


 :0 if he put as much as i have into my lac, including the cost of the actual car, its well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I think a 80's fleetwood will be the next car i get :dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 11 2009, 07:23 PM~13548800
> *I think a 80's fleetwood will be the next car i get :dunno:
> *


it should be :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 12:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*BRIAN DID THE ROOF ?? LOOKS GOOD !!*


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 11 2009, 06:56 AM~13545386
> *hope u gettin a real 90 bumper :biggrin:  but looks gud
> *


where do u get the rest of the trim for the door to match the 90s bumper


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2009, 08:01 PM~13549107
> *BRIAN DID THE ROOF ?? LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


brian got down on this roof! he did a badass job and it wouldnt have been as good in someone elses hands  ill post up the completed pics once everything is put back together :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 07:18 PM~13549232
> *brian got down on this roof! he did a badass job and it wouldnt have been as good in someone elses hands  ill post up the completed pics once everything is put back together  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 01:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 12:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good homie!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

IF YOU NEED PARTS CHECK OUT MY TOPIC FOR FLEETWOOD COUPE DE VILLES 1980-1996 NICE HARD TOP COUPE


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 11 2009, 08:56 AM~13545386
> *hope u gettin a real 90 bumper :biggrin:  but looks gud
> *


OH YEA FULL 90 OUTSIDE CONVERSION!!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 11 2009, 09:02 PM~13549600
> *Lookin' good homie!
> *


thanks homie  hows your project comin along?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 12:39 PM~13546981
> *coming soon!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD, YOU GOT THE KING DOWN THERE TO HELP YOU OUT


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

cars looking good retard. cant wait till you get it back.

brian does great work :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 12 2009, 11:11 AM~13553693
> *thanks homie  hows your project comin along?
> *


It's comin'...just put in the moonroof in also...hopefully start paint n body soon.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 12 2009, 01:39 PM~13554259
> *It's comin'...just put in the moonroof in also...hopefully start paint n body soon.
> *


 :0 were both doing the same things at the same time  i guess two clean fleetwoods are gonna come out in houston together :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 12 2009, 12:43 PM~13554286
> *:0 were both doing the same things at the same time   i guess two clean fleetwoods are gonna come out in houston together  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 07:18 PM~13549232
> *brian got down on this roof! he did a badass job and it wouldnt have been as good in someone elses hands  ill post up the completed pics once everything is put back together  :biggrin:
> *


He's aight .....for a white boy.....:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Apr 11 2009, 02:39 PM~13546981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im taking time off work this week so get ready to pick up the SkEEtwOOd!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2009, 10:06 PM~13556968
> *
> Im taking time off work this week so get ready to pick up the SkEEtwOOd!!!
> *



ohhhhhh rrrrrllyy??? take some good pics of the lecab then.

nevermind, i'll just come by and do it myself :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:09 PM~13556993
> *ohhhhhh rrrrrllyy???  take some good pics of the lecab then.
> nevermind, i'll just come by and do it myself :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13556968
> *
> Im taking time off work this week so get ready to pick up the SkEEtwOOd!!!
> *


:0: :0:


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 1981 2dr fleetwood and it is missing some of the moldings on the roof. I need everything arrowed in the picture. Let me know if you have any of them for both driver and pass. side. PM me if you have them thanks:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet topic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Apr 13 2009, 10:23 AM~13559973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 82! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE 2 DRS


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buick83t_@Apr 13 2009, 02:54 AM~13558722
> *I have a 1981 2dr fleetwood and it is missing some of the moldings on the roof. I need everything arrowed in the picture. Let me know if you have any of them for both driver and pass. side. PM me if you have them thanks:
> 
> 
> ...


i think i got the ones u need around the window.came from a coupedeville will it work on a fleetwood..anybody know?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2009, 12:03 PM~13560781
> *Clean 82! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 


:biggrin: 

that is a clean lac


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 13 2009, 06:18 PM~13564263
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


U aint ready............ :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 13 2009, 08:50 PM~13567220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet 'lac, tambien esta con Estilo?


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Apr 13 2009, 09:54 PM~13568075
> *sweet 'lac, tambien esta con Estilo?
> *


Yes Sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Apr 13 2009, 10:17 PM~13568399
> *Yes Sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 11 2009, 12:34 PM~13547368
> *corner to corner it measures 44". for some reason on here it is commonly known as a 42" roof.
> 
> 
> *


44" Moonroof glass measures about 43 and 1/2 side to side and the 42" Moonroof glass measures a lil" under 40 inches side to side. Front to back they are almost the same, Opens up just as much. Just a few inche differeces.. thats all.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Apr 5 2009, 02:34 PM~13489734
> *aight cool thanks. now i just gotta go find some of these clips..hahahaha....
> 
> does anyone have any pics of how the door edges are suppose to look and where the line up on the door?
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470470


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF WHATS COMMING FOR SUMMER


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2009, 12:13 PM~13583755
> *HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF WHATS COMMING FOR SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2009, 02:13 PM~13583755
> *HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF WHATS COMMING FOR SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: FINALLY U PUT THEM UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 15 2009, 11:13 AM~13583755
> *HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF WHATS COMMING FOR SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD  TRY TO CALL YOU HIT ME BACK WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 15 2009, 03:16 PM~13585527
> *LOOKS GOOD   TRY TO CALL YOU HIT ME BACK WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


GIVE ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 15 2009, 03:11 PM~13585474
> *:cheesy: FINALLY U PUT THEM UP.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/o7sphh.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 15 2009, 05:46 PM~13587544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT WHERES ALL THE 2 DRS AT :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 16 2009, 08:14 AM~13593634
> *hno:
> *


Lol


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

FS Caddy ext a-arms.They were for my 89.I sold the car.Dont need them anymore.
Make me a offer. 









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471151


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 16 2009, 09:42 AM~13593325
> *TTT WHERES ALL THE 2 DRS AT :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: Being built.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2009, 04:20 PM~13597174
> *:werd: Being built.. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2009, 04:20 PM~13597174
> *:werd: Being built.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Apr 16 2009, 03:15 PM~13597115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLASSIC ONE RIGHT THERE :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2009, 06:20 PM~13597174
> *:werd: Being built.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 16 2009, 02:20 PM~13597174
> *:werd: Being built.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 15 2009, 06:46 PM~13587544
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 16 2009, 10:09 PM~13601197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FULL TOP LOOKS GOOD


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 16 2009, 09:13 PM~13600331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good homie :thumbsup:


is it juiced yet?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 16 2009, 05:48 PM~13598735
> *THATS A CLASSIC ONE RIGHT THERE :0
> *



I know i miss that car


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 17 2009, 03:35 PM~13607510
> *:0 looks good homie :thumbsup:
> is it juiced yet?
> *



yup


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

any body got any of these laying around??? there trunk emblem covers of devilles i believe.....if any body has any please pm me.


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 18 2009, 05:13 AM~13605105
> *FULL TOP LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Apr 17 2009, 04:34 PM~13609123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 15 2009, 12:50 AM~13581214
> *44" Moonroof glass measures about 43 and 1/2 side to side and the 42" Moonroof glass measures  a lil" under 40 inches side to side. Front to back they are almost the same, Opens up just as much. Just a few inche differeces.. thats all.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

does any one have fleetwood parts


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 15 2009, 01:50 AM~13581214
> *44" Moonroof glass measures about 43 and 1/2 side to side and the 42" Moonroof glass measures  a lil" under 40 inches side to side. Front to back they are almost the same, Opens up just as much. Just a few inche differeces.. thats all.
> *


 :uh: 
how did you steal my quote and make it yours?!?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 17 2009, 07:36 PM~13610521
> *does any one have fleetwood parts
> *


WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR? I'M SURE BETWEEN ALL OF US WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 17 2009, 06:36 PM~13610521
> *does any one have fleetwood parts
> *


GOT A 85 ALL 90D OUT COMPLETE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Apr 17 2009, 01:43 PM~13607573
> *I know i miss that car
> *


MORE PICTURES, MY KID TORE UP THAT MAG


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 17 2009, 11:11 PM~13611378
> *MORE PICTURES, MY KID TORE UP THAT MAG
> *


you never got back at me homie on my last pm...just came back from cruising the caddy man i luv these fleetwoods!


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

i have coupdev that i am 90 out but i need the buttom parts of a fleet the rocker pannels can any 1 help


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 18 2009, 02:12 AM~13612255
> *i have coupdev that i am 90 out but i need the buttom parts of a fleet the rocker pannels can any 1 help
> *


THE CHROME ?


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

yea the ones on the door


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 18 2009, 02:17 AM~13612283
> *yea the ones on the door
> *


ALL FOUR PIECES ? THAT SHITS HARD TO GET AN $$$$ BUT I GOT 2 EXTRA PASSENGER SIDE A LIL RUFF JUS NEEDS TO BE RECHROMED


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 17 2009, 09:57 PM~13611706
> *you never got back at me homie on my last pm...just came back from cruising the caddy man i luv these fleetwoods!
> *


PM SENT MY BAD


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Got it...ill get back to u in a few...thanks homie 

What's the right way to mount a booty kit?
I saw a couple of my homies had theirs mounted differently...so I just wanted to know if their was a right way to mount em...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Apr 17 2009, 07:36 PM~13610521
> *does any one have fleetwood parts
> *


*LOOK OVER ON VEHICLE PARTS.....
TITLE OF TOPIC IS 80-92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM CLASSIFIEDS...*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

slowly getting there. (by there i mean looking like a factory 90 coupe :biggrin


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2009, 06:30 PM~13616962
> *slowly getting there. (by there i mean looking like a factory 90 coupe :biggrin
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13616962
> *slowly getting there. (by there i mean looking like a factory 90 coupe :biggrin
> 
> 
> ...




Nice color combo! Looks clean.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 17 2009, 02:35 PM~13607510
> *:0 looks good homie :thumbsup:
> is it juiced yet?
> *


juiced and sold :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 19 2009, 10:30 AM~13621152
> *juiced and sold :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you sold it? what did you get instead?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13616962
> *slowly getting there. (by there i mean looking like a factory 90 coupe :biggrin
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> > :0
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 19 2009, 11:30 AM~13621152
> *juiced and sold :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 18 2009, 08:11 AM~13613855
> *LOOK OVER ON VEHICLE PARTS.....
> TITLE OF TOPIC IS 80-92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM CLASSIFIEDS...
> *


i got a gang of 2dr. brougham parts....... that im gonna post this week interior & all


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i just picked up an 84 brougham 2 door triple white next week & i still have an shell for sale to as well cheap & its an rare 1980 with a hole in the roof ( sunroof)


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13601340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks kida like my work in progress.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> slowly getting there. (by there i mean looking like a factory 90 coupe :biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

in 85 there was a coupe and a brougham?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

only 800 was made,this was the last year


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 20 2009, 10:31 AM~13629656
> *only 800 was made,this was the last year
> *


what is the diffrence if i may ask.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:31 AM~13629656
> *only 800 was made,this was the last year
> *


damn my 85 is pretty rare than


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:31 AM~13629656
> *only 800 was made,this was the last year
> *


I Heard that there was 8,336 cadillac fleetwood brougham coupe's made in 1985
100megsfree4.com/cadillac//cad1980/cad85f.htm


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Apr 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13632428
> *I  Heard that there was 8,336 cadillac fleetwood brougham coupe's made in 1985
> 100megsfree4.com/cadillac//cad1980/cad85f.htm
> *


 :0 thats the same site i go to for info


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 19 2009, 11:30 AM~13621152
> *juiced and sold :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 18 2009, 09:11 AM~13613855
> *LOOK OVER ON VEHICLE PARTS.....
> TITLE OF TOPIC IS 80-92 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM CLASSIFIEDS...
> *


thanks find some


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13626653
> *i got a  gang of 2dr. brougham parts....... that  im gonna  post this week interior & all
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:werd: :yes: Damn, this fucker is BAAAAAAAADD!








To bad it's in Japan..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 20 2009, 02:24 PM~13632440
> *:0 thats the same site i go to for info
> *


Gota sneak peak of yo lac the other day at brians house......man....can't say enuff of how good brians works is........ dat lac gon be on point homie.....









Now go pick it up so he can finish mine!!! :angry: lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 02:21 AM~13652200
> *Gota sneak peak of yo lac the other day at brians house......man....can't say enuff of how good brians works is........ dat lac gon be on point homie.....
> Now go pick it up so he can finish mine!!! :angry: lol
> *


i picked it up on sunday! :biggrin: been driving it around for the past few days since it has been really nice out. shit, im probably gonna drive it around today too!  

brian did a really great job on the car. when i saw how he did the interior i was amazed at the quality of the custom work. ill be posting up pictures tomorrow


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 21 2009, 10:54 PM~13651037
> *  :werd:  :yes: Damn, this fucker is BAAAAAAAADD!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BADASS!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13653185
> *i picked it up on sunday!  :biggrin: been driving it around for the past few days since it has been really nice out. shit, im probably gonna drive it around today too!
> 
> brian did a really great job on the car. when i saw how he did the interior i was amazed at the quality of the custom work. ill be posting up pictures tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: I WANT TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 21 2009, 09:54 PM~13651037
> *  :werd:  :yes: Damn, this fucker is BAAAAAAAADD!
> 
> 
> ...


It use to be in the States (L.A., Cali) back in the days.. belong to the homie Alex a.k.a Levi the painter.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13654439
> *:biggrin: I WANT TO SEE :biggrin:
> *


here are a couple of sneak peaks  

shaped the bumper kit perfectly...









gold  









custom!!! custom!!! custom!!!









all suede roof!









full shot









giant roof!









thats it for now, ill post up more pictures later


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2009, 03:30 PM~13658170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got bored at work and took some more pics :biggrin: 

you can really see the gold in this pic  









fif on recline



















sign of greatness


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

looking good retard, bryan did some GREAT work on your car. makes me want to pick up a lac just to take it to him :0


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 22 2009, 06:05 PM~13659734
> *got bored at work and took some more pics  :biggrin:
> 
> you can really see the gold in this pic
> ...


Caddy is coming out clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 22 2009, 06:05 PM~13659734
> *got bored at work and took some more pics  :biggrin:
> 
> you can really see the gold in this pic
> ...


*BRIAN DID A NICE JOB !!*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 22 2009, 11:26 AM~13655553
> *It use to be in the States (L.A., Cali) back in the days.. belong to the homie Alex a.k.a Levi the painter.
> *


who did the gold plating ?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

4/2009 :biggrin: 

ventura county show!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> 4/2009 :biggrin:
> 
> ventura county show!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 22 2009, 08:05 PM~13659734
> *got bored at work and took some more pics  :biggrin:
> 
> you can really see the gold in this pic
> ...



















































Sorry for the crappy pics..... :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 22 2009, 09:44 PM~13662500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS CADI FROM LOS ANGELES C.C IS CLEAN !!
AND IT HAS REAR DISC BRAKES....*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13662518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:43 PM~13662480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 11:43 PM~13662480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT YEAR CAPRICE AND WHAT PARTS DO THEY SWAP OUT SO THAT 13S DONT RUB ON THE CALIPER ??.......I PUT SOME 13'S ZENITH AND RUBS WAY TO MUCH ON THE CALIPER.. THNX !!*


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13662480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiice.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13662742
> *THIS CADI FROM LOS ANGELES C.C IS CLEAN !!
> AND IT HAS REAR DISC BRAKES....
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 05:07 PM~13669684
> *WHAT YEAR CAPRICE AND WHAT PARTS DO THEY SWAP OUT SO THAT 13S DONT RUB ON THE CALIPER ??.......I PUT SOME 13'S ZENITH AND RUBS WAY TO MUCH ON THE CALIPER.. THNX !!
> *


from my understanding its just the caliper and spindles


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 23 2009, 04:10 PM~13669715
> *from my understanding its just the caliper and spindles
> *


*DO YOU KNOW WHAT YEAR ??*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 05:19 PM~13669806
> *DO YOU KNOW WHAT YEAR ??
> *


pretty sure its a 80s box caprice. any year of that style should work


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 23 2009, 04:22 PM~13669835
> *pretty sure its a 80s box caprice. any year of that style should work
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 05:24 PM~13669856
> *
> *


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 30 2009, 01:48 PM~12859748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangster. top down in the snow, thats dope :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 23 2009, 08:30 PM~13672484
> *gangster. top down in the snow, thats dope  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, IT DIDNT HAVE A TOP THEN :cheesy: , BUT I HAVE ONE NOW SHOULD BE HITTING THE STREETS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 04:07 PM~13669684
> *WHAT YEAR CAPRICE AND WHAT PARTS DO THEY SWAP OUT SO THAT 13S DONT RUB ON THE CALIPER ??.......I PUT SOME 13'S ZENITH AND RUBS WAY TO MUCH ON THE CALIPER.. THNX !!
> *


just spindel and rotors off any 2 door or 4 door 80-90 caprice box.
the station wagons are big like the cadis


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 22 2009, 09:09 PM~13662030
> *4/2009 :biggrin:
> 
> ventura county show!!!
> ...


CANT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THESE 2


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 08:40 PM~13672627
> *THANKS BIG DADDY, IT DIDNT HAVE A TOP THEN :cheesy: , BUT I HAVE ONE NOW SHOULD BE HITTING THE STREETS NEXT YEAR
> *


cant wait to see it :biggrin: . when i become a baller i want a drop top caddy :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 23 2009, 08:55 PM~13672809
> *cant wait to see it :biggrin: .  when i become a baller i want a drop top caddy :yes:
> *


I AM SURE I WILL HEAR THAT ITS NOT A REAL, LECAB CAUSE I HEARD IT ALREADY, OR I SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS THIS WAY OR BUILD IT THAT WAY, BUT ITS ALL GOOD JUST MAKES ME MORE FOCUSED, JUST A CLEAN STREET RIDE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 10:57 PM~13672849
> *I AM SURE I WILL HEAR THAT ITS NOT A REAL, LECAB CAUSE I HEARD IT ALREADY, OR I SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS THIS WAY OR BUILD IT THAT WAY,  BUT ITS ALL GOOD JUST MAKES ME MORE FOCUSED, JUST A CLEAN STREET RIDE
> *


  DO YOU HOMIE, DO YOU!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13657994
> *here are a couple of sneak peaks
> 
> shaped the bumper kit perfectly...
> ...


is that a 44" or 42" Moon


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 24 2009, 12:49 PM~13678359
> *is that a 44" or 42" Moon
> *


its a 42"


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 08:45 PM~13672690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13672690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVING IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

So many nice caddies.......................


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 24 2009, 01:58 PM~13679703
> *its a 42"
> *


 you got a sweet ride well put together wat color is goin on it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 23 2009, 08:42 PM~13672646
> *just spindel and rotors off any 2 door or 4 door 80-90 caprice box.
> the station wagons are big like the cadis
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13662742
> *THIS CADI FROM LOS ANGELES C.C IS CLEAN !!
> AND IT HAS REAR DISC BRAKES....
> 
> ...


very clean welds


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13672849
> *I AM SURE I WILL HEAR THAT ITS NOT A REAL, LECAB CAUSE I HEARD IT ALREADY, OR I SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS THIS WAY OR BUILD IT THAT WAY,  BUT ITS ALL GOOD JUST MAKES ME MORE FOCUSED, JUST A CLEAN STREET RIDE
> *


haters make the world go round. i get shit all the time bout my rides, i tell em if your name aint on the pink then mind your own shit :biggrin: i know a few dudes whos drops aint "real" but they still look clean and turn heads :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Apr 22 2009, 09:45 PM~13662518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 PM~13681989
> *you got a sweet ride well put together wat color is goin on it
> *


thanks homie. honestly i dont wanna disclose what color im doing on it. just gonna have to wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13683277
> *haters make the world go round. i get shit all the time bout my rides, i tell em if your name aint on the pink then mind your own shit :biggrin:  i know a few dudes whos drops aint "real" but they still look clean and turn heads :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, SOMEONE WILL ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

ttt, got one comin soon


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 08:43 PM~13662480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Got it going! Big ups to "JustCrusin" on the paint!!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 30 2009, 05:36 AM~13739925
> *Got it going! Big ups to "JustCrusin" on the paint!!!! :h5:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up Homies need a little help with this plug connection, is located behind the dashboard by the radio section, I can't figure out what this cable plugs to. can anybody help me with some info thanks Walt.


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@May 1 2009, 07:34 AM~13753036
> *Waz up Homies need a little help with this plug connection, is located behind the dashboard by the radio section, I can't figure out what this cable plugs to. can anybody help me with some info thanks Walt.
> 
> 
> ...


That plug goes to the factory radio. I'm pretty sure it's for the rear speakers but not sure.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

REAR SPEAKERS HOMIE


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@May 1 2009, 11:30 AM~13754748
> *That plug goes to the factory radio. I'm pretty sure it's for the rear speakers but not sure.
> 
> *


Thank you for the info.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@May 1 2009, 11:42 AM~13754877
> *REAR SPEAKERS HOMIE
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@May 1 2009, 10:30 AM~13754748
> *That plug goes to the factory radio. I'm pretty sure it's for the rear speakers but not sure.
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 1 2009, 11:00 PM~13760769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 1 2009, 09:00 PM~13760769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

X 2 ON THAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

x 3


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 1 2009, 10:00 PM~13760769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

not mine...

ebay link

:0


----------



## rollin (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin_@May 4 2009, 09:02 PM~13786111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Any more pics?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 1 2009, 09:00 PM~13760769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lac homie!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin_@May 4 2009, 10:02 PM~13786111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 5 2009, 11:33 AM~13791278
> *here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN BRO I LIKE THE PATTERNS TOO


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13791278
> *here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

any of my caddy brothers in here know of a good company to get the weatherstripping for the fleetwoods ?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2009, 10:23 AM~13801634
> *any of my caddy brothers in here know of a good company to get the weatherstripping for the fleetwoods ?
> *


i might have some sittin around in good condition ill look and see


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13791278
> *here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...





*LOOKIN GOOD TACO MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 6 2009, 12:33 PM~13803116
> *i might have some sittin around in good condition ill look and see
> *


sry joe no luck i only have the trunk weatherstripping


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 6 2009, 06:08 PM~13807965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE LEGS LOOK NICE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13791278
> *here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS ON YOUR SHOOT, AND THAT MODEL, :yes:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 6 2009, 09:32 PM~13808252
> *sry joe no luck i only have the trunk weatherstripping
> *


  its all good ill find it


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2009, 11:23 AM~13801634
> *any of my caddy brothers in here know of a good company to get the weatherstripping for the fleetwoods ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 7 2009, 02:37 AM~13812189
> *:dunno:
> *


x1000


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 5 2009, 12:33 PM~13791278
> *here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine...I think I got a photo shoot too :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 4 2009, 10:48 AM~13779294
> *not mine...
> 
> ebay link
> ...




how much you want for it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!































































:uh: j/k


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 7 2009, 10:00 AM~13814305
> *how much you want for it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!
> :uh:  j/k
> *


WHATS UP FRANKIE :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT for the Cadies


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 7 2009, 12:55 PM~13815975
> *TTT for the Cadies
> *


love to see more pics of your car homie its bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks.. hopefully it comes out for the super show with some upgrades


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 7 2009, 11:41 AM~13815865
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@May 7 2009, 07:34 AM~13813443
> *Here's mine...I think I got a photo shoot too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I BEEN WANTING TO SEE SOME MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE POST EM UP :thumbsup:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 7 2009, 01:41 PM~13815865
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this clean ass ride!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 8 2009, 11:17 AM~13827012
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 8 2009, 11:17 AM~13827012
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU COME BACK OUT HERE AGAIN AHEAD OF TIME :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 8 2009, 12:17 PM~13827012
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 one of my favorite baldies


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 8 2009, 04:56 PM~13830414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i get an autograpf!! :0  sup greg :wave:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 7 2009, 01:29 PM~13815715
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I think we might be related


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2009, 07:23 AM~13801634
> *any of my caddy brothers in here know of a good company to get the weatherstripping for the fleetwoods ?
> *


PM sent


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 6 2009, 10:23 AM~13801634
> *any of my caddy brothers in here know of a good company to get the weatherstripping for the fleetwoods ?
> *


jc whitney


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 9 2009, 09:07 PM~13839635
> *:0  :0  I think we might be related
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE STROKS ARE THOSE IN THE BACK? :0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13791278
> *here are some of mine from the street low photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...



that was a bad ass lac man i can't wait till mine starts to look like that.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@May 10 2009, 12:10 AM~13840585
> *WHAT SIZE STROKS ARE THOSE IN THE BACK? :0
> *


14's ...but with relocated uppers and lowers


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

U.S.SHIPPING ONLY 
350.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 10 2009, 06:40 AM~13841991
> *that was a bad ass lac man i can't wait till mine starts to look like that.
> *


it will keep grindin my man thanks :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 04:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much were they asking? wonder if the owners on here :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 8 2009, 04:32 PM~13830233
> *:0 one of my favorite baldies
> *


Oh most Def homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ANYBODY NEED THESE ENGINE COMPARTMENT CROSS BRACES FOR UNDER THE HOOD? I JUST POSTED THEM ON EBAY GOING CHEAP. NEVER INSTALLED SINCE CHROMING.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200340640242


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13848349
> *ANYBODY NEED THESE ENGINE COMPARTMENT CROSS BRACES FOR UNDER THE HOOD? I JUST POSTED THEM ON EBAY GOING CHEAP. NEVER INSTALLED SINCE CHROMING.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200340640242
> ...


How much?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 7 2009, 08:45 PM~13821289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is sick :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 7 2009, 09:39 AM~13814719
> *WHATS UP FRANKIE :biggrin:
> *




K PASO HOMIE?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@May 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13846645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 11 2009, 08:52 AM~13850399
> *K PASO HOMIE?
> *


chillin doggie, building a lac for my lady :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 11 2009, 10:09 AM~13851469
> *chillin doggie, building a lac for my lady :biggrin:
> *


hahaha thank you hunny


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 11 2009, 11:54 AM~13851860
> *hahaha thank you hunny
> *


LMAO YOU STUPID FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I tried


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 08:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2009, 10:02 PM~13848849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lowsanjogp, socalridah, INKA
:biggrin: caddys looking good!


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 11 2009, 03:37 PM~13855300
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 11 2009, 04:24 PM~13855685
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: lowsanjogp, socalridah, INKA
> :biggrin: caddys looking good!
> *


thanks I can't wait till it looks as good as youres thou


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2009, 10:02 PM~13848849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@May 11 2009, 04:41 PM~13855829
> *thanks I can't wait till it looks as good as youres thou
> *


It wont be long.  Ive had my caddy alot longer then you've had yours.


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

82 cadi coupe.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEAN........*


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

what up brothers i got a 83 coup thats 90'd out and im trying to get rid of it ? its just to much of a project for me right now started the car 3 years ago and got this far below are pics to see how far along the car is i have all the trim and parts to put it back togather just dont have the space or time to do so i havent touch the car since my mom passed away last new years eve so its just time to let it go its not fair to keep her all covered up i was asking 6500 or trades but im willing to come down on the price because it has no motor i do have a tranny for it tho so hit me up if any ones intrested in taking on my project  thank you for your time and just to get the basic questions out of the way im in bremerton wa its accross the water from seattle wa i dont have any more pic yet but im working on some any other questions just hit me up  thank you again


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 10 2009, 04:40 PM~13845893
> *Clean 85 silver and dark grey fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet this morn :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@May 13 2009, 01:07 AM~13870998
> *what up brothers i got a 83 coup thats 90'd out and im trying to get rid of it ? its just to much of a project for me right now started the car 3 years ago and got this far below are pics to see how far along the car is i have all the trim and parts to put it back togather just dont have the space or time to do so i havent touch the car since my mom passed away last new years eve so its just time to let it go its not fair to keep her all covered up i was asking 6500 or trades but im willing to come down on the price because it has no motor i do have a tranny for it tho so hit me up if any ones intrested in taking on my project   thank you for your time and just to get the basic questions out of the way im in bremerton wa its accross the water from seattle wa i dont have any more pic yet but im working on some any other questions just hit me up    thank you again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

all most bought this car, few years back, i luved the paint, see the hood redone & what not, & the gold plating off kinglac made it, good deal & car! good luck with the sale!~!!! some one will jump on it 






































































































































[/quote]


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats the same marbelizing i had on my moldings, it looks like wood. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 13 2009, 10:46 PM~13881394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL ONE OF THE BADDEST


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 13 2009, 10:46 PM~13881394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm max where have you been big dog how is everything wit ya, you still have the car looking good as always!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague+May 14 2009, 01:51 AM~13881464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i took a bit of a hiatus to try and clear my head and get right and pursue a few other intrests, but she has a restraining order so i am back hahahahaha naw j/p just been chilling and working on aother project but i could not stay away from my true love of lowriding. whats up with you bro the car is looking hella good.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 13 2009, 09:46 PM~13881394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 14 2009, 12:46 AM~13881394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatup Max - lac is looking amazing as always - good to see you back up on here!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any fleetwood trim..?
i need one that goes from the door to the back windown on the bottom of the vinyl


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

my lady's comming with this to hit the streets of L.A. soon :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :0 :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 14 2009, 04:27 AM~13882410
> *whatup Max - lac is looking amazing as always - good to see you back up on here!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey joe whats shakin brother? thanks man means alot your is always lookin good as well man i see you found a le cab man !!!! i am sooooo jealous bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

85 fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet 


































$16,000

limo moldings
all chrome done up!
44' moon!
v8

super fresh!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Any interior,engine or trunk pics???? This car looks sick.....I feel like comin down and making an offer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 9 2009, 04:15 AM~13834579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i luv this car .....nice and simple


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 14 2009, 12:57 AM~13881557
> *dammmm max where have you been big dog how is everything wit ya, you still have the car looking good as always!!!
> *


hey homie, who did the patterns on the fleetwood? 

I saw it in NC and it was looking good bro!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13892309
> *hey homie, who did the patterns on the fleetwood?
> 
> I saw it in NC and it was looking good bro!
> *


thanks Maurice from L.A. did the patterns


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 13 2009, 11:02 PM~13881612
> *thank you again bro
> i took a bit of a hiatus to try and clear my head and get right and pursue a few other intrests, but she has a restraining order so  i am back hahahahaha naw j/p just been chilling and working on aother project but i could not stay away from my true love of lowriding. whats up with you bro the car is looking hella good.
> *


thanks brian had told me about the other project your doing cant wait to see pic i love the style as well


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13848349
> *ANYBODY NEED THESE ENGINE COMPARTMENT CROSS BRACES FOR UNDER THE HOOD? I JUST POSTED THEM ON EBAY GOING CHEAP. NEVER INSTALLED SINCE CHROMING.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200340640242
> ...


HOW MUCH U WNT FOR THOSE HOMIE


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@May 11 2009, 07:23 PM~13856797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN LAC BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@May 15 2009, 10:48 AM~13896363
> *CLEAN LAC BRO :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone know a website where can i get a castle grill??? thanks


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 15 2009, 09:35 AM~13894332
> *thanks brian had told me about the other project your doing cant wait to see pic i love the style as well
> *


yeah brians damn big mouth hahaha naw go to my myspace page and check it out. it is still low as hell to the ground but man brother it is way diffrent from my lac hey your not gonna go to louisville are you?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

img]http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp337/NIKO6575/mouldingnew002.jpg[/img]
























STILL GOT THESE FOR SOMEONE


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

this cad is sooo clean !!! seen it in person bout 2 years ago ,very nice car


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 15 2009, 08:37 PM~13900392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv the color combo....are those 13s or 14s?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 15 2009, 09:37 PM~13900392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brett just think how much doper it would be with a 42" or a 44" in it though lol......



> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 16 2009, 12:02 AM~13901686
> *luv the color combo....are those 13s or 14s?
> *


13"s all day long brother!!!


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 14 2009, 12:22 PM~13886509
> *85 fleetwood at the long beach swapmeet
> 
> 
> ...



It's on craigslist here is a link for those of you that want more info:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1173279007.html
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2009, 08:31 PM~13900324
> *img]http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp337/NIKO6575/mouldingnew002.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


give me a call on these homie


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2009, 06:31 PM~13900324
> *img]http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp337/NIKO6575/mouldingnew002.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. i might need some of those, i should get my new project tomorow :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 10 2009, 07:48 PM~13846397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are those jordans throw those in too :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13903107
> *thanks brett just think how much doper it would be with a 42" or a 44" in it though lol......
> 13"s all day long brother!!!
> *


no doubt man ! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 16 2009, 11:49 PM~13910095
> *hmm. i might need some of those, i should get my new project tomorow :cheesy:
> *


THEY SOLD, BUT I WILL BE GLAD TO HELP YOU WITH THAT RIDE LET ME KNOW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 16 2009, 10:44 PM~13909690
> *give me a call on these homie
> *


SHIT WHATS UP MAN HOW YOU BEEN, MY PHONE GOT BROKE AND THE ASS AT THE PHONE PLACE ERASED MY NUMBERS I GOT THE SAME NUMBER PM ME YOURS ARE HIT ME UP THESE ARE SOLD, I WANTED TO TALK TO YOU ANYWAY :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@May 17 2009, 12:40 AM~13910281
> *what size are those jordans throw those in too :biggrin:
> *


SIZE 12 AND OLD AS HELL, I WOULD HAVE THROWN THOSE IN :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13903107
> *thanks brett just think how much doper it would be with a 42" or a 44" in it though lol......
> 13"s all day long brother!!!
> *


Dont you have a super clean 44 for it :scrutinize: :biggrin: 


How you been Max ?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 17 2009, 09:35 AM~13911160
> *Dont you have a super clean 44 for it :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> How you been Max ?
> *


no i picked that one up and...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13917238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass.. :thumbsup:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 18 2009, 01:35 PM~13922137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 1 ,,when the rag come out? :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13900324
> *img]http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp337/NIKO6575/mouldingnew002.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


good doing business homie...preciate the help...yo homies this homie is firme and cool to deal with....bought them moldings for my 2 door lac...and got them shipped asap...N.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 19 2009, 04:06 PM~13938445
> *nice 1 ,,when the rag come out? :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully sooner then later... Cars in good hands right now! :biggrin:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

If anybody is needing a complete 91 Brougham parts car for there coupe LMK  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477532


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 11:17 PM~13917238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 17 2009, 09:31 AM~13911451
> *no i picked that one up  and...
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE TREY & CLEAN ASS COLOR. SOME DUDE TRIED TO
TRADE ME A 62 THAT COLOR FOR MY 5.7 BODY SWAP .
BUT HIS SHIT WAS RAGGEDY LOOKING & SOUNDED LIKE 
IT WAS BARELY RUNNING .*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 17 2009, 08:25 AM~13911118
> *THEY SOLD, BUT I WILL BE GLAD TO HELP YOU WITH THAT RIDE LET ME KNOW
> *


right on, ill keep you posted on it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2009, 11:57 PM~13848349
> *ANYBODY NEED THESE ENGINE COMPARTMENT CROSS BRACES FOR UNDER THE HOOD? I JUST POSTED THEM ON EBAY GOING CHEAP. NEVER INSTALLED SINCE CHROMING.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=200340640242
> ...


you still got these.pm me


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 17 2009, 11:35 AM~13911160
> *Dont you have a super clean 44 for it :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> How you been Max ?
> *


whats up cory man how the hell are you bro? 

naw my dumb ass needed some bread so i sold it to brett now i want another to throw in it.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 18 2009, 12:35 PM~13922137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good nate :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks!
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 18 2009, 01:35 PM~13922137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soo classy.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 19 2009, 05:22 PM~13938643
> *Hopefully sooner then later... Cars in good hands right now! :biggrin:
> *


any new flix??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 6 2009, 12:16 PM~13803653
> *
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL FRANKIE


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13953119
> *any new flix??
> 
> *


Check my topic!  I keep it updated!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 2 2007, 04:07 PM~7158919
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


old pic, but i still think this car is clean :biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 20 2009, 01:28 AM~13943371
> *whats up cory man how the hell are you bro?
> 
> naw my dumb ass needed some bread so i sold it to brett now i want another to throw in it.
> *


Ive been alright trying to stay busy I got a few new cars :0 

How have you been?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 26 2009, 12:03 AM~13996033
> *Ive been alright trying to stay busy I got a few new cars :0
> 
> How have you been?
> *


good brother oh yeah like what send me some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@May 24 2009, 11:10 PM~13988171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any one knows where the fuel relay is on an 84 4100?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 26 2009, 01:05 AM~13996947
> *any one knows where the fuel relay is on an 84 4100?
> *


i can't seem to find anything in my service manual i will keep trying to find it for you.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 26 2009, 12:05 AM~13996947
> *any one knows where the fuel relay is on an 84 4100?
> *


should be in the accessory relay panel under the dash (left of the steering column)


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 23 2009, 04:44 PM~13979959
> *Check my topic!   I keep it updated!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

WILL PILLOW TOP SEATS OR 93-96 FLEETWOOD SEATS FIT IN MY 79 COUPE?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2009, 02:29 AM~14010918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*INDIVIDUALS LOOKING GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 10:17 PM~13917238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@May 27 2009, 11:05 AM~14012241
> *WILL PILLOW TOP SEATS OR 93-96 FLEETWOOD SEATS FIT IN MY 79 COUPE?
> *


pillow tops will. the 93-96 will probably require some mods and not look right anyways


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 18 2009, 12:17 AM~13917238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my kinda lac. simple and clean


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 15 2009, 06:37 PM~13900392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my faviorites


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

took some new pics today~


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 05:32 PM~14016238
> *took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie where did u get those clear side markers from?..that looks good...nice car homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 05:32 PM~14016238
> *took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> ...


brett your car looks killer as hell bro


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 27 2009, 03:36 PM~14016282
> *hey homie where did u get those clear side markers from?..that looks good...nice car homie... :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks! I made them clear corners , I have more sets and material to make more


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@May 27 2009, 04:45 PM~14015746
> *One of my faviorites
> *


thanks bro means alot.... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 05:57 PM~14016544
> *thanks! I made them clear corners , I have more sets and material to make more
> *


whats the ticket$.... :biggrin: and shipped to 28078...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

this cad is sooo clean !!! seen it in person bout 2 years ago ,very nice car 

pumas dont have stripes! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@May 27 2009, 02:29 AM~14010918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that creme two door is dope


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 06:27 PM~14016828
> *that creme two door is dope
> *


x2


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 05:32 PM~14016238
> *took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good so when u gonna bring it back over the border :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 02:32 PM~14016238
> *took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 05:26 PM~14016812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites too, i just seen it for the first time last week. the owner is a crazy mofo..lol  :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 05:01 PM~14017219
> *:thumbsup: lookin good so when u gonna bring it back over the border :cheesy:
> *


 as soon as those fools let me in


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 07:21 PM~14017517
> *as soon as those fools let me in
> *


  damm its like that huh


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 05:22 PM~14017525
> * damm its like that huh
> *


 i think they got my picture up at the border " no pass"


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 02:32 PM~14016238
> *took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV THAT ROOF, AND THE PATTERNS, CLEAR LIGHTS, BLEW HER MIND WHEN SHE COULDNT FIND THE DOOR HANDLES :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 07:54 PM~14017888
> *i think they got my picture up at the border " no pass"
> *


guess ill have to drive mine to u :0 we can let em visit..lol


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 06:02 PM~14017983
> *guess ill have to drive mine to u  :0 we can let em visit..lol
> *


 anytime man


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 04:32 PM~14016238
> *took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14017997
> *anytime man
> *


 :biggrin: gotta her out of that nasty cover the other day 
















let her breath :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

awww poor thing


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14018236
> *awww poor thing
> *


 :biggrin: i knowww haaaa


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 27 2009, 08:59 PM~14018610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 08:38 PM~14018337
> *:biggrin: i knowww haaaa
> *


i think she needs some patterns


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

firme :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 27 2009, 09:13 PM~14018764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx mann i still got alot i wanna do to it


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 27 2009, 07:11 AM~14012302
> *INDIVIDUALS LOOKING GOOD !!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+May 27 2009, 07:25 AM~14012460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 07:12 PM~14018750
> *i think she needs some patterns
> *


wouldnt hurt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2008, 08:32 PM~10910033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST REDONE WITH A NEW LOOK, AS SOON AS I FINISH PUTTIN IT TOGETHER I WILL POST PICTURES, THIS FUCKING CAR WOULD NOT LEAVE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 27 2009, 07:05 PM~14019880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 06:26 PM~14016812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha you remembered the story huh hahahahahame and that kat went back in forth for a good 5 minutes or so about that lol


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 27 2009, 07:11 PM~14017357
> *one of my favorites too, i just seen it for the first time last week. the owner is a crazy mofo..lol   :biggrin:
> *


just a lil bro hahahaha it was kool to finally meet you billy man. we will have to kick it again for real.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 27 2009, 08:59 PM~14018610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin damn good mike.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 27 2009, 09:47 PM~14019122
> *wouldnt hurt
> *


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

can some one post up a pic of how the chrome rocker on the door with the 90 panle is mounted. i cant figure this out i think im making it more complicated then it really is. thanks


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

HOPEFULLY I CAN BE AS CLEAN AS YOU GUY ON THIS THREAD ONE DAY!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 27 2009, 08:59 PM~14019821
> *ALMOST REDONE WITH A NEW LOOK, AS SOON AS I FINISH PUTTIN IT TOGETHER I WILL POST PICTURES, THIS FUCKING CAR WOULD NOT LEAVE
> *


YOUR IN GOOD HANDS


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

HOW HIGH CAN THE SPEDO GO ON A DIGI DASH, I WAS TOLD 85


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 28 2009, 04:59 PM~14028325
> *HOW HIGH CAN THE SPEDO GO ON A DIGI DASH, I WAS TOLD 85
> *


 i've had mine read 107. not sure how much higher it goes tho.


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 27 2009, 08:05 PM~14019880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 28 2009, 10:21 PM~14033138
> *i've had mine read 107. not sure how much higher it goes tho.
> *


what size tires 13,14 or 15 in.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 29 2009, 07:04 AM~14034469
> *what size tires 13,14 or 15 in.
> *


15. i was in my '90 daily.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

On my lac my high low beams and turn signals work fine, but my poser lights and marker lights are inoperative, does any one know how to diagnose this issue? or how to test the headlight switch? any help is greatly appreciated :0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Fleetwood windows anyone? I have closer pics if anyone's interested. Have Door panels also..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14021419
> *just a lil bro hahahaha it was kool to finally meet you billy man. we will have to kick it again for real.
> *


 hell yeah bro, it was a blast..


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 30 2009, 03:38 PM~14047741
> *On my lac my high low beams and turn signals work fine, but my poser lights and marker lights are inoperative, does any one know how to diagnose this issue? or how to test the headlight switch? any help is greatly appreciated :0
> *


any idea?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14056465
> *Fleetwood windows anyone? I have closer pics if anyone's interested. Have Door panels also..
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 30 2009, 12:58 AM~14043623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14056465
> *Fleetwood windows anyone? I have closer pics if anyone's interested. Have Door panels also..
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS INVOLVED IN CHANGING THE DEVILLE WINDOWS TO FLEETWOOD WINDOWS??


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 31 2009, 10:16 PM~14057315
> *WHATS INVOLVED IN CHANGING THE DEVILLE WINDOWS TO FLEETWOOD WINDOWS??
> *


Check this topic: Fleetwood windows in a Coupe D


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jun 2 2009, 08:09 PM~14077113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I SEE YOU MADE IT :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 2 2009, 08:43 PM~14077578
> * I SEE YOU MADE IT :biggrin:
> *


Cuttin it close but yeah :yes: :h5: 

Still workin on it though


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 22 2009, 01:27 PM~13971473
> *BEAUTIFUL FRANKIE
> *




GRATHIATHS


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 3 2009, 01:29 AM~14078979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sick fuckin caddy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 2 2009, 11:29 PM~14078979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :worship:  :werd: :wow: :yes: Oh man! You just made my F__N night with that pic!!!! New wallpaper!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14057208
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 2 2009, 11:29 PM~14078979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> took some new pics today~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> > took some new pics today~
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480249 :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 3 2009, 12:29 AM~14078979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 6 2009, 02:46 PM~14112497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is too clean


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more info: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480938 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 6 2009, 01:46 PM~14112497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this caddy right here jus makes me wanna do a tear dwn as a matter of fact i am nice fuckin caddy bro  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 3 2009, 12:29 AM~14078979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


siiiiick!


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

heres my contribution to the 90'd coupe cause


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jun 8 2009, 03:03 PM~14129128
> *heres my contribution to the 90'd coupe cause
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jun 8 2009, 03:03 PM~14129128
> *heres my contribution to the 90'd coupe cause
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jun 8 2009, 03:03 PM~14129128
> *heres my contribution to the 90'd coupe cause
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful job, homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 6 2009, 01:46 PM~14112497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Sugardaddy in Burque 2009


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Co...5fCarsQ5fTrucks le cab......check it out... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 10 2009, 08:32 AM~14148856
> *ttt
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

whats up guys new to the board.. Just recently got a 83 coupe.... 

what needs to be done to turn it into a 90?

what parts to i need?

where can i find the parts or should i just look for a parts car?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by easttexas903_@Jun 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14159949
> *whats up guys new to the board.. Just recently got a 83 coupe....
> 
> what needs to be done to turn it into a 90?
> ...


welcome to the post and layitlow its your first and my 100th look thru the thred it will anwser all your qustions


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 12:59 PM~14150183
> *Sugardaddy in Burque 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 10 2009, 10:59 AM~14150183
> *Sugardaddy in Burque 2009
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jun 8 2009, 02:03 PM~14129128
> *heres my contribution to the 90'd coupe cause
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by easttexas903_@Jun 11 2009, 11:28 AM~14159949
> *whats up guys new to the board.. Just recently got a 83 coupe....
> 
> what needs to be done to turn it into a 90?
> ...


Contact PLAGUE hes got everything you need


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by easttexas903_@Jun 11 2009, 11:28 AM~14159949
> *whats up guys new to the board.. Just recently got a 83 coupe....
> 
> what needs to be done to turn it into a 90?
> ...



PM'd


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

The Gray Goose back in the day....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 12 2009, 10:35 AM~14170693
> *The Gray Goose back in the day....
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 12 2009, 09:35 AM~14170693
> *The Gray Goose back in the day....
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEAN ! *


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by easttexas903_@Jun 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14159949
> *whats up guys new to the board.. Just recently got a 83 coupe....
> 
> what needs to be done to turn it into a 90?
> ...


Ive got a parts car in Carrollton,Texas for $1000.00
everything you need PM me
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477532


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 14 2009, 03:33 PM~14186834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 12 2009, 08:35 AM~14170693
> *The Gray Goose back in the day....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FINISHED IT LAST NIGHT WILL POST PICTURES 2MORROW WITH IT FINISHED I HOPE THE SUN COMES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> FINISHED IT LAST NIGHT WILL POST PICTURES 2MORROW WITH IT FINISHED I HOPE THE SUN COMES OUT :biggrin:
> :0
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> > :0
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 11:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THEIR QUE PASA....FINALLY I GET TO SEE THE PICS...LOOKING REAL SLICK AND ORIGINAL......HEY DID U RECEIVE THE $..FOR MY NICE TRUNK..LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS BIG DADDY I WILL LOOK NOW


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jun 14 2009, 08:19 PM~14189980
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I WILL HAVE MY WIFE SHIP IT IN THE MORNING THANKS AGAIN


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

NO PROBLEMO HOMIE....THANK U AGAIN....SEND PICS WHEN U PUT THE REST OF THE TRIM...AND OTHER DETAILS....THANKS... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jun 14 2009, 08:22 PM~14190040
> *NO PROBLEMO HOMIE....THANK U AGAIN....SEND PICS WHEN U PUT THE REST OF THE TRIM...AND OTHER DETAILS....THANKS... :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


I ALREADY FINISHED IT :biggrin: , ITS JUST RAINING HARD SO I CANT GET SOME GOOD PICTURES :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man that looks good


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14186834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS GREEN ONE


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out CLEAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 09:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS EVERYONE,


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 14 2009, 09:00 PM~14190541
> *came out CLEAN!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, subtle patterns looking hella nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 08:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks sooo clean. good job bro


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 6 2009, 01:46 PM~14112497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah homie, thats a funkin bad ass ryd!!!!! 10/10


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 11:39 PM~14191046
> *THANKS EVERYONE,
> *


NICE PATTERNS HOMIE! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 14 2009, 04:33 PM~14186834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch ritteee :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*HOW RARE IS A 1981 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM COUPE WITH A 368 ENGINE, TRIPLE BLACK?*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 15 2009, 09:19 PM~14201017
> *HOW RARE IS A 1981 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM COUPE WITH A 368 ENGINE, TRIPLE BLACK?
> *


motor sucks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 15 2009, 05:36 PM~14199262
> *NICE PATTERNS HOMIE! LOOKING GOOD!
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, HOWS THE CADDY COMING?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 08:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


P the lac is bangin homie!!!!  

Hey did u locate a grill yet?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:39 PM~14201383
> *
> 
> 
> ...



siccness


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:48 PM~14201556
> *siccness
> *











heavyduty!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:49 PM~14201571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



o'rly?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:49 PM~14201579
> *o'rly?
> *












ya 'rrlly!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

p.s., tuxedo suuuuuuuurrrrreeeeeee looks nice...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:51 PM~14201607
> *p.s., tuxedo suuuuuuuurrrrreeeeeee looks nice...
> *


Im puttin a order in tomorrow, you aint ready... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:53 PM~14201640
> *Im puttin a order in tomorrow, you aint ready... :uh:  :cheesy:
> *



foolio i been ready, they ain't ready for me!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> 4 LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 09:53 PM~14201640
> *Im puttin a order in tomorrow, you aint ready... :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


can you order me some too? :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 08:39 PM~14201383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


boing, that color looks hella clean :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

_Larry's cadi is Super clean!!_


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

FUCK THATS SUPER CLEAN! LOL NICE HOMIE!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...


clean as fuck!!!
:wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 15 2009, 09:07 PM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what color is that 90s 2 door lac from uce


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

ANYBODY KNOW WHAT IT COST TO HAVE POWER QUATER WINDOWS


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 16 2009, 12:07 AM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good UCE!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 14 2009, 09:10 PM~14189840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WERE IN GOOD HANDS BRO I TOLD YOU HE GETS DOWN


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 22 2006, 09:14 PM~5102036
> *TTT    Phx lrm show...  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 4 2006, 03:56 AM~5712867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14203121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 21 2006, 05:03 AM~6008996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 16 2009, 01:07 AM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch clean


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE PICS OF THE 2DR FLEETWOOD WITH NO VINYL TOP? I know a bunch of em been posted just cant seem too find em off the bat! if you got em post em please!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK AND THE NARDI 
[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK AND THE NARDI


[/quote]
DAMM JESSIE GOT DOWN HOMIE


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

> STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK AND THE NARDI


[/quote]

very nice homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK AND THE NARDI


[/quote]
Still clean has HELL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14210237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



came out clean as fuck!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Jun 16 2009, 02:48 AM~14204021
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT IT COST TO HAVE POWER QUATER WINDOWS
> *


3k


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 16 2009, 05:44 PM~14210237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!! that loos sick!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this is the best place i can find to post this....

need to take out the inside plastic pieces from front bumper guards of a 90 bumper. pictured below

















i dont see any kind of screws of anything holding it in place inside. just cant figure it out. anyone know how to get it off so i have just the metal piece by itself? need to get it rechromed :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK AND THE NARDI


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks good :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Wheres the bald Fleetwoods at? post em pics homies!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 17 2009, 04:33 PM~14220881
> *Wheres the bald Fleetwoods at? post em pics homies!
> *


THERE IN HERE AROUND PAGE 30 OR SO :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 15 2009, 11:07 PM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...


A+++ :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 16 2009, 12:02 AM~14203121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 09:39 PM~14201383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my the best in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 17 2009, 08:20 PM~14223303
> *One of my the best in my book :thumbsup:
> *


I concur 
:yes:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 15 2009, 10:07 PM~14202630
> *MY BOY JOHN'S 90'D 2 DOOR LAC-UCE TRI-CITIES,WASHINGTON-
> 
> 
> ...



hye man this brougham is gorgeous!! doesnt mattter at all.. but was it built in wa? never seen it before super clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 17 2009, 07:50 PM~14223675
> *hye man this brougham is gorgeous!! doesnt mattter at all.. but was it built in wa? never seen it before super clean   :thumbsup:
> *


yes it was built in WA :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 17 2009, 07:50 PM~14223675
> *hye man this brougham is gorgeous!! doesnt mattter at all.. but was it built in wa? never seen it before super clean   :thumbsup:
> *


YESSIR IT WAS BUILT IN WA.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks awesome!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres my brougham's he wanted me to put up some pics for him


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14224548
> *heres my brougham's he wanted me to put up some pics for him
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THAT GREEN :0


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 18 2009, 12:04 AM~14224548
> *heres my brougham's he wanted me to put up some pics for him
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good lets see a full side view :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 17 2009, 10:04 PM~14224548
> *heres my brougham's he wanted me to put up some pics for him
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

DAMM JESSIE GOT DOWN HOMIE
[/quote]
DAMN :0 :0 Did someone say "Jessie GOT DOWN HOMIE":0 :0 OH YEAH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

nice:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> DAMM JESSIE GOT DOWN HOMIE


DAMN :0 :0 Did someone say "Jessie GOT DOWN HOMIE":0 :0 OH YEAH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
WHATS UP, YEAH ITS GOOD HE MOVED ON MY BLOCK, I OWE HIM A BIG THANKS :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> STILL HAVE TO PUT THE PLEXI GLASS IN THE TRUNK AND THE NARDI


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> DAMM JESSIE GOT DOWN HOMIE


DAMN :0 :0 Did someone say "Jessie GOT DOWN HOMIE":0 :0 OH YEAH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
YOUR NEXT SUNSHINE DONT TRIP YOULL BE OUT SOON


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IS THAT HIS CAR OUT HERE IN UTAH FROM CALI?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 18 2009, 05:04 PM~14231397
> *IS THAT HIS CAR OUT HERE IN UTAH FROM CALI?
> *


YES THATS THAT REGAL THATS GONNA PUT HIM ON THE MAP DOWN HERE :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ME HOMIE YOUR GOOD PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH A+ IN MY BOOK


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

A NEW 1 FOR MIAMI


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 18 2009, 05:22 PM~14233018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

a few more


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

heys one for WAY back started with this









TO THIS


















And now its looks like this not bad for only 6 yrs. later


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 15 2009, 11:54 PM~14202483
> *boing, that color looks hella clean  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@Jun 18 2009, 06:43 PM~14233209
> *a few more
> 
> 
> ...


Was this car bought in new jersey i had one same color combo which is rare and sold it to somebody in Florida


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14234512
> *heys one for WAY back started with this
> 
> 
> ...


damm came a long way,  shure looks good!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 18 2009, 06:22 PM~14233018
> *A NEW 1 FOR MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


u going 4 the 90 look?
looks nice n og


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

NAMELESS love the patterns


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14234553
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 18 2009, 10:45 PM~14235589
> *damm came a long way,  shure looks good!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jun 18 2009, 11:39 PM~14235983
> *NAMELESS love the patterns
> *


thanks bro


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

love the car nameless looks great!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 19 2009, 12:03 AM~14234512
> *heys one for WAY back started with this
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Billy, thats what she looked like when u first got it. Great job!!!!!!!! Now lets do mine lolol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 19 2009, 07:36 AM~14237120
> *Thanks
> *


The top, moldings and bumper kit are what make the car!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2009, 10:35 AM~14238992
> *The top, moldings and bumper kit are what make the car!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea i had some crackhead do them for me :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2009, 01:35 PM~14238992
> *The top, moldings and bumper kit are what make the car!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  an the sick patterns dont hurt :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 09:12 PM~14234616
> *Was this car bought in new jersey i had one same color combo which is rare and sold it to somebody in Florida
> *


YES SIR


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 19 2009, 01:53 PM~14239714
> *Yea i had some crackhead do them for me  :cheesy:
> *



yea i wanna get the same crackhead to do mine, but he's busy smokin crack  














































the butt kind :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 19 2009, 04:17 PM~14241441
> *yea i wanna get the same crackhead to do mine, but he's busy smokin crack
> the butt kind :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 09:03 PM~14234512
> *heys one for WAY back started with this
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIDE IS CLEAN AS ALWAYS, HEY YOU FIND ANY MORE 90 BROUGHAMS CAUSE WHEN YOU FIND ONE I FIND ONE OUT HERE SO LETS KEEP THE STREAK GOING :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WENT CRUZING TONIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 10:51 PM~14245128
> *THAT RIDE IS CLEAN AS ALWAYS, HEY YOU FIND ANY MORE 90 BROUGHAMS CAUSE WHEN YOU FIND ONE I FIND ONE OUT HERE SO LETS KEEP THE STREAK GOING :biggrin:
> *


i konw of three in my area. one, willing to sell, one not willing to sell, and the last one i cant catch to talk to him.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 19 2009, 10:56 PM~14245168
> *i konw of three in my area. one, willing to sell, one not willing to sell, and the last one i cant catch to talk to him.
> *


I LOVE THE OLD GUY THAT SAYS HE AINT SELLIN, BUT I REALLY LOVE TO SEE THE LOOK ON THE GUYS FACE WHEN YOU ARE BUYING THE CAR HES LIKE YOU GONNA DO WHAT? PLEASE DONT TAKE MY CAR APART,  I TELL HIM I WAS JUST JOKING :cheesy: , AS WE LEAVE MY WIFE IS LIKE NOW WHY YOU LIE TO THAT MAN :biggrin: I JUST DONT WANT TO HURT THERE FEELINGS :angel:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 18 2009, 01:04 AM~14224548
> *heres my brougham's he wanted me to put up some pics for him
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14245325
> *I LOVE THE OLD GUY THAT SAYS HE AINT SELLIN, BUT I REALLY LOVE TO SEE THE LOOK ON THE GUYS FACE WHEN YOU ARE BUYING THE CAR HES LIKE YOU GONNA DO WHAT? PLEASE DONT TAKE MY CAR APART,   I TELL HIM I WAS JUST JOKING :cheesy: , AS WE LEAVE MY WIFE IS LIKE NOW WHY YOU LIE TO THAT MAN :biggrin: I JUST DONT WANT TO HURT THERE FEELINGS  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: yea, ill hurt there feelings, once the papers are signed :cheesy:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 11:55 PM~14245160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 10:55 PM~14245160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOY THATS A NICE CAR THEY NOT GONNA LIKE U TOPLESS
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood 305_@Jun 19 2009, 01:26 PM~14240426
> *YES SIR
> *


Damm whats up bro car is looking good how is everything?That interior was immaculate in that car and i love the color you dont see that often


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 10:51 PM~14245128
> *THAT RIDE IS CLEAN AS ALWAYS, HEY YOU FIND ANY MORE 90 BROUGHAMS CAUSE WHEN YOU FIND ONE I FIND ONE OUT HERE SO LETS KEEP THE STREAK GOING :biggrin:
> *


Shit they dried up on me right now


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 20 2009, 02:00 PM~14247760
> *Shit they dried up on me right now
> *


hey are u guys having another show this year?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 19 2009, 03:17 PM~14241441
> *yea i wanna get the same crackhead to do mine, but he's busy smokin crack
> the butt kind :biggrin:
> *


Just make sure you smoke him out he"ll do one hell of a job


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 20 2009, 12:03 PM~14247768
> *hey are u guys having another show this year?
> *


Yup August 29TH Same placeas last year the week after drastic BBQ Flyers will be out next week


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 PM~14234512
> *heys one for WAY back started with this
> 
> 
> ...


came a long way :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 20 2009, 04:00 AM~14245790
> *:biggrin:  yea, ill hurt there feelings, once the papers are signed  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Jun 20 2009, 02:55 PM~14247730
> *BOY THATS A NICE CAR THEY NOT GONNA LIKE U TOPLESS
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 12 2009, 09:35 AM~14170693
> *The Gray Goose back in the day....
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know what color gray is on the main body?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 20 2009, 12:00 PM~14247760
> *Shit they dried up on me right now
> *


 :0 NO


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYALTYRAG_@Jun 20 2009, 11:55 AM~14247730
> *BOY THATS A NICE CAR THEY NOT GONNA LIKE U TOPLESS
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14249692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 20 2009, 07:53 PM~14249692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did these come of ?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, bigtdawg, DKM ATX :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jun 17 2009, 11:04 PM~14224548
> *heres my brougham's he wanted me to put up some pics for him
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

The transformation of my caddy.............


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 19 2009, 09:55 PM~14245160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice patterns homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14250348
> *The transformation of my caddy.............
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR WHAT COLOR IS THAT? OR IS IT A SECRET MIX


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14250363
> *Nice patterns homie. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY OG


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day to all Caddilac Lovers Worldwide


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 21 2009, 09:01 AM~14252811
> *Happy Fathers Day to all Caddilac Lovers Worldwide
> 
> 
> ...


AND HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO YOU SUGARDADDY AND EVERYONE ELSE 2, I GOT SIX KIDS AND AM THANKFUL I CAN BE THERE FOR THEM,


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt uffin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

had to put something!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jun 21 2009, 04:51 PM~14256023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 21 2009, 08:58 AM~14252792
> *I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR WHAT COLOR IS THAT? OR IS IT A SECRET MIX
> *


x2 homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 21 2009, 09:58 AM~14252792
> *I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR WHAT COLOR IS THAT? OR IS IT A SECRET MIX
> *


LOOKS LIKE ROOTBEER BROWN  I THINK


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 20 2009, 07:50 PM~14250348
> *The transformation of my caddy.............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking for someone/shop in LA that can sell and install a 44" moonroof. Let me know.

Also, anyone got a line on 5.7L and tranny in LA that run good, hit me up.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 20 2009, 02:04 PM~14247775
> *Yup August 29TH Same placeas last year  the week after drastic BBQ Flyers will be out next week
> *



i thought drastic was this saturday, can you give me a list of all the lowrider shows near you? damian and i want to start going to more NY shows, we feel like were neglecting you guys' lol


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 21 2009, 08:58 AM~14252792
> *I REALLY LIKE THAT COLOR WHAT COLOR IS THAT? OR IS IT A SECRET MIX
> *


Its HOK Kandy Basecoat Rootbeer with alot of gold pearl added to it.......


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

818 RYDER!




























:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 24 2009, 01:37 PM~14284825
> *Its HOK Kandy Basecoat Rootbeer with alot of gold pearl added to it.......
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1992 CADILLAC HEADER PANEL CLEAN COMES WITH FRONT BUMBER ENDS AND FRONT BUMPER MOULDINGS AND FILLERS BELOW THE LIGHTS, GRILL DOES HAVE A CRACK AT THE TOP, YOU CANT SEE WHEN ITS ON AND SOMEONE BROKE OFF THE MIDDLE TAB IN THE REAR. AND THEY BROKE ONE OF THE BACK SCREWS IN THE DRIVERS CORNER BUT STILL WILL WORK FINE. 360 OR BEST OFFER SHIPPED LOCATED IN ROY UTAH


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 24 2009, 02:41 PM~14284866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :dunno:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 20 2009, 07:53 PM~14249692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: right car but they are too new


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 24 2009, 05:25 PM~14287007
> *1992 CADILLAC HEADER PANEL CLEAN COMES WITH FRONT BUMBER ENDS AND FRONT BUMPER MOULDINGS AND FILLERS BELOW THE LIGHTS, GRILL DOES HAVE A CRACK AT THE TOP, YOU CANT SEE WHEN ITS ON AND SOMEONE BROKE OFF THE MIDDLE TAB IN THE REAR. AND THEY BROKE ONE OF THE BACK SCREWS IN THE DRIVERS CORNER BUT STILL WILL WORK FINE. 360 OR BEST OFFER SHIPPED LOCATED IN ROY UTAH
> 
> 
> ...


oh man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 24 2009, 08:14 PM~14287506
> *WTF :dunno:
> *


ditto


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *Liv4Lacs,Jun 24 2009, 10:06 PM~14288659]
> ditto
> *_


_



PEDOS! :biggrin:_


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14288672
> *PEDOS!  :biggrin:
> *


puro PEDOS!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 08:13 PM~14288771
> *puro PEDOS!
> *


*TE HECHAS......* :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 24 2009, 10:41 PM~14289199
> *TE HECHAS......  :biggrin:
> *


no tu :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 24 2009, 07:17 PM~14287545
> *:scrutinize: right car but they are too new
> *


 :uh: whut?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> Looking for someone/shop in LA that can sell and install a 44" moonroof. Let me know.
> 
> sunroof performers in south gate


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

crazy ******* cruise night


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 05:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 YEAH THAT CADDY IS LOOKING GOOD LOVE THE SHAVED HANDLES, AND SO IS THE OTHER ONE


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

does anyone have a set of front a rear 90 fillers for sale. my car is at the paint shop and i need them bad. pm me


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 06:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 05:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looks good :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 07:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when and where was this your side or our side? :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 25 2009, 01:08 PM~14295385
> *when and where was this your side or our side? :0
> *


last night lancaster speedway east of buf  im stuck on this side man


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 07:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im glad to see you made it out alive lol 3.5 hours it took me to get home :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 05:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THAT A 42" OR 44" MOONROOF ??*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 07:47 AM~14292444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, looks good bro!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 25 2009, 03:05 PM~14296448
> *im glad to see you made it out alive lol 3.5 hours it took me to get home  :uh:
> *


 It was cool you guys came down , 3.5 hrs!? border?  

its a 44 mr 512 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14296901
> *It was cool you guys came down ,  3.5 hrs!?  border?
> 
> its a 44 mr 512 :biggrin:
> *


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 25 2009, 04:05 PM~14296448
> *im glad to see you made it out alive lol 3.5 hours it took me to get home  :uh:
> *


shit it took an hour just to get to Transit Rd

left at 10:30...got home at 1am :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 25 2009, 05:02 PM~14297070
> *LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


x100!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*NEED BLUE LEATHER PILLOW TOP SEATS! FRONT AND BACK IN GOOD CONDITION (NO TEARS, CRACKS ETC...)*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 25 2009, 04:34 AM~14292406
> *
> 
> sunroof performers in south gate
> *


I think I spoke with them. 

Is that a 44" in your lac? 

I've been told that I'd need to reposition my seat belts if I opt for a 44" moonroof. Anyone here want to validate that?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett+Jun 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14296901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU CANT USE YOUR OG SEATBEALT MOUNTS ANYMORE...
YOU HAVE TO DO A 90'S CONVERSION OR JUST USE YOUR LAP BELT.*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 25 2009, 09:20 PM~14302266
> *I think I spoke with them.
> I've been told that I'd need to reposition my seat belts if I opt for a 44" moonroof. Anyone here want to validate that?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 25 2009, 09:28 PM~14302348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got any 90s belts/hardware stashed away?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

*YOU CANT USE YOUR OG SEATBEALT MOUNTS ANYMORE...
YOU HAVE TO DO A 90'S CONVERSION OR JUST USE YOUR LAP BELT.*
[/quote]
I used 80s 4 door caddy belts , the armrest goes over the retractor


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

here they are the last ones I,m doing let me know if you need some I want them gone :cheesy:
$400$


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jun 26 2009, 01:26 PM~14306666
> *here they are the last ones I,m doing let me know if you need some I want them gone :cheesy:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :wow:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

how much?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> here they are the last ones I,m doing let me know if you need some I want them gone :cheesy:
> :0


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 11:33 AM~14306713
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 11:33 AM~14306713
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :wow:
> *


$400$


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

are the ends caped? got any pics?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jun 26 2009, 07:57 PM~14310998
> *are the ends caped? got any pics?
> *


yes they are capped  plastic welded then epoxied for a little extra


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 26 2009, 02:22 AM~14303535
> *Thats what I heard. Not feeling the lap belt idea. Also, not to sound like a weenie, how safe/secure is the 90s belt once its hooked to the door?
> You got any 90s belts/hardware stashed away?
> *


THE 90 BELT CONVERSION IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO! ESPECIALY IF YOUR UPGRADING THE REST OF THE CAR WITH 90 PARTS AND AS FAR AS SAFTY WELL HOW SAFE IS A FULL SIZE VEHICAL ON 13 INCH WIRES AND A TRUNK FULL OF BATTERIES BOUNCING ALL OVER THE ROAD LIKE A MANIAC ? THATS WHY THE DONUTS GIVE US THEM LAME "UNSAFE VEHICAL TICKETS". THIS IS A INTERESTING WAY TO DO YOUR BELTS BUT HOW ARE YOU SUPOSED TO GET A CHICK IN THE BACK SEAT?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MR.LAC, *MR.GM84*


Que te parese los sintorones???


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

THIS IS A INTERESTING WAY TO DO YOUR BELTS BUT HOW ARE YOU SUPOSED TO GET A CHICK IN THE BACK SEAT? 
[/quote]

same way you would when they mounted on the roof player :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> here they are the last ones I,m doing let me know if you need some I want them gone :cheesy:
> 
> wow early retirement :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jun 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14311090
> *THE 90 BELT CONVERSION IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO! ESPECIALY IF YOUR UPGRADING THE REST OF THE CAR WITH 90 PARTS AND AS FAR AS SAFTY WELL HOW SAFE IS A FULL SIZE VEHICAL ON 13 INCH WIRES AND A TRUNK FULL OF BATTERIES BOUNCING ALL OVER THE ROAD LIKE A MANIAC ? THATS WHY THE DONUTS GIVE US THEM LAME "UNSAFE VEHICAL TICKETS". THIS IS A INTERESTING WAY TO DO YOUR BELTS BUT HOW ARE YOU SUPOSED TO GET A CHICK IN THE BACK SEAT?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to throw every safety issue out the window because I'm taking some risks. The seat belt to me is important. 90s conversion looks okay, just not sure how secure that contraption is. 


Might have to go with a 42", which is really more like a 40" right?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> > here they are the last ones I,m doing let me know if you need some I want them gone :cheesy:
> >
> > wow early retirement :0
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 27 2009, 04:21 AM~14313385
> *I don't want to throw every safety issue out the window because I'm taking some risks. The seat belt to me is important. 90s conversion looks okay, just not sure how secure that contraption is.
> Might have to go with a 42", which is really more like a 40" right?
> *


 contraption? ,its the same damn way a g-body is and 100 other cars :uh: :roflmao: i dont mind hate all you want


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 27 2009, 04:21 AM~14313385
> *I don't want to throw every safety issue out the window because I'm taking some risks. The seat belt to me is important. 90s conversion looks okay, just not sure how secure that contraption is.
> Might have to go with a 42", which is really more like a 40" right?
> *


when you hear a 42" on this site, they are talking about a glass that measures 44" corner to corner. measures 40.5 inches length wise...

thats what i have in my lac, and you wont have to move the seat belts anywhere


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 27 2009, 09:42 AM~14314559
> *contraption? ,its the same damn way a g-body is and 100 other cars :uh: :roflmao:          i dont mind hate all you want
> *


Damn patna, no need to get all sensitive. Contraption is just another way of saying mechanical set up :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 27 2009, 10:35 AM~14314804
> *when you hear a 42" on this site, they are talking about a glass that measures 44" corner to corner. measures 40.5 inches length wise...
> 
> thats what i have in my lac, and you wont have to move the seat belts anywhere
> *


I understand its side to side. If I read correctly, the 44" is actually 43" and some change wide. Post some pics of your roof.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

44 roofs are the way to go frankie in la punte ca did mine clean


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 27 2009, 12:59 PM~14315504
> *44 roofs are the way to go frankie in la punte ca did mine clean
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke with him a few days back. Thanks again. Got more close up pics.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 27 2009, 02:48 PM~14315457
> *I understand its side to side. If I read correctly, the 44" is actually 43" and some change wide. Post some pics of your roof.
> *


i dont know how they measure or who came up with these numbers. i do it like a TV, corner to corner  in MY eyes, i got a 44" roof, the one larger that is commonly known as a 44, actually measures 49" corner to corner. thats just how i see it though....


here are some of my car


































check out my build thread for more pics 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483774


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 27 2009, 01:48 PM~14315457
> *I understand its side to side. If I read correctly, the 44" is actually 43" and some change wide. Post some pics of your roof.
> *



























44"


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 27 2009, 04:51 PM~14316346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks good :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 27 2009, 02:45 PM~14315443
> *Damn patna, no need to get all sensitive. Contraption is just another way of saying mechanical set up  :uh:
> *


  you can see how "unsafe contraption " could be taken wrong


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 27 2009, 04:53 PM~14316708
> * you can see how "unsafe contraption " could be taken wrong
> *


Sure, but I was actually asking how secure that contraption is; making reference to the 90s door set up. I sense no one has really had the misfortune of testing these out yet.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Is there a topic on how to make the digi dash work in 80s cad?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14318091
> *Is there a topic on how to make the digi dash work in 80s cad?
> *


I think there is still a how to on the lowrider site


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 27 2009, 03:51 PM~14316346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That moonroof is huge.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 27 2009, 01:39 PM~14315694
> *i dont know how they measure or who came up with these numbers. i do it like a TV, corner to corner  in MY eyes, i got a 44" roof, the one larger that is commonly known as a 44, actually measures 49" corner to corner. thats just how i see it though....
> here are some of my car
> 
> ...


That looks real good. I like your build up thread as well. Steering wheel is clean.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 27 2009, 11:04 PM~14318375
> *That looks real good. I like your build up thread as well. Steering wheel is clean.
> *


thanks dawg. just tryin to make my lac as clean as yours


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jun 27 2009, 10:24 PM~14318116
> *I think there is still a how to on the lowrider site
> *


 no I looked , they tech is never very detailed anyways .
I was going thru cores topic on 91 caddy dash into a caprice , its gotts be similiar to that only not as much work being caddy to caddy?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 28 2009, 07:37 AM~14319964
> *no I looked , they tech  is never very detailed anyways .
> I was going thru cores topic on 91 caddy dash into a caprice , its gotts be similiar to that only not as much work being caddy to caddy?
> *


under the matanince and repair topic like 20 pages on there for caddys :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 28 2009, 07:37 AM~14319964
> *no I looked , they tech  is never very detailed anyways .
> I was going thru cores topic on 91 caddy dash into a caprice , its gotts be similiar to that only not as much work being caddy to caddy?
> *


right under your nose i just used it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 PM~14318091
> *Is there a topic on how to make the digi dash work in 80s cad?
> *


hope this helps you out ....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=14&t=331170


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14320839
> *under the matanince and repair topic like 20 pages on there for caddys :biggrin:
> *


 thanks homie ,you know thats the only place I didnt look


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT.............


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 27 2009, 03:59 PM~14315504
> *44 roofs are the way to go frankie in la punte ca did mine clean
> 
> 
> ...



that looks pretty shitty if you ask me.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

daoes anyone have a set of front fillers for the 90? i need some like tomorrow. willing to pay for overnight shipping. please get at me the car is in paint and the ones i have are trash.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, 82 deville, smiley`s 84 fleetwood
:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

IF YOU ASK ME I THINK THIS FOUR DOOR LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT 
JUST MY OPINION :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 30 2009, 03:51 PM~14342679
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, 82 deville, smiley`s 84 fleetwood
> :wave:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 27 2009, 02:39 PM~14315694
> *i dont know how they measure or who came up with these numbers. i do it like a TV, corner to corner  in MY eyes, i got a 44" roof, the one larger that is commonly known as a 44, actually measures 49" corner to corner. thats just how i see it though....
> here are some of my car
> 
> ...


:0 SHOWOFF!!! LOL LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE........













OH AND IF I MIGHT SAY.....FUCK SEATBELTS!!!!! WE LOWRIDIN OVER HERE!!!!!! Like homeboy said if u wanted safety you'd be riding ina fuckin saturn or a kia......we got trunks full of shit ready to happen and ridin on da smallest tires n rims available on da biggest widest cars ............and y'all worried bout seatbelts????????? :ugh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jun 30 2009, 09:36 PM~14347093
> *IF YOU ASK ME I THINK THIS FOUR DOOR LOOKS LIKE FUCKING SHIT
> JUST MY OPINION  :angry:
> 
> ...


DONT PAY HIM ANY MIND, SOMEONE HAS ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY, YOU CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY, KEEP RIDING :biggrin: UP FOR THE 90S LACS


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 1 2009, 11:14 AM~14350135
> *DONT PAY HIM ANY MIND, SOMEONE HAS ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY, YOU CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY, KEEP RIDING  :biggrin: UP FOR THE 90S LACS
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 12:42 AM~14347893
> *:0 SHOWOFF!!! LOL LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE........
> OH AND IF I MIGHT SAY.....FUCK SEATBELTS!!!!! WE LOWRIDIN OVER HERE!!!!!! Like homeboy said if u wanted safety you'd be riding ina fuckin saturn or a kia......we got trunks full of shit ready to happen and ridin on da smallest tires n rims available on da biggest widest cars ............and y'all worried bout seatbelts????????? :ugh:
> *



haha i dont like wearing seatbelts either. if i woulda known is was just a couple of screws to take out the shoulder belt i woulda done that before the headliner was done. too late now


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS TOPIC IS TTT


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 2 2009, 06:24 PM~14365239
> *THIS TOPIC IS TTT
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

I SAW THIS OVER THE WEEKEND , NEVER SEEN A 79 90'D DOWN IN PERSON 

EVERYTHING MATCHED GOOD ON THIS 1


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 2 2009, 10:18 PM~14369475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 2 2009, 11:30 PM~14369561
> *I SAW THIS OVER THE WEEKEND , NEVER SEEN A 79 90'D DOWN IN PERSON
> 
> EVERYTHING MATCHED GOOD ON THIS 1
> ...


wow, i like it to


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 3 2009, 01:18 AM~14369475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a chopped up fleetwood?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 2 2009, 07:15 PM~14365711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sic pic right click save ..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2009, 09:42 PM~14347893
> *:0 SHOWOFF!!! LOL LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE........
> OH AND IF I MIGHT SAY.....FUCK SEATBELTS!!!!! WE LOWRIDIN OVER HERE!!!!!! Like homeboy said if u wanted safety you'd be riding ina fuckin saturn or a kia......we got trunks full of shit ready to happen and ridin on da smallest tires n rims available on da biggest widest cars ............and y'all worried bout seatbelts????????? :ugh:
> *


Your disregard to mitigate risks for the above mentioned reasons is flawed logic IMO. Yes, the car ain't the safest thing in the world, but why throw everything out the window b/c of that (pun intended). :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 27 2009, 09:11 PM~14318422
> *thanks dawg. just tryin to make my lac as clean as yours
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 3 2009, 12:23 PM~14372055
> *Your disregard to mitigate risks for the above mentioned reasons is flawed logic IMO. Yes, the car ain't the safest thing in the world, but why throw everything out the window b/c of that (pun intended).  :uh:
> *


drive low and slow homie. aint no need in going over 30mph on a regular street  cant get thrown out of a car if you aint going fast enough :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 3 2009, 12:30 AM~14369561
> *I SAW THIS OVER THE WEEKEND , NEVER SEEN A 79 90'D DOWN IN PERSON
> 
> EVERYTHING MATCHED GOOD ON THIS 1
> ...


all this effort, would it not just be easier to put a 79 rear roof section on a 80s?


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jul 3 2009, 10:58 AM~14372322
> *Looks like it...Still looks good though OG or not
> *


agreed  nice looking build.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jul 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14372322
> *Looks like it...Still looks good though OG or not
> *


yea it looks good, why waste a fleetwood though


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 3 2009, 09:35 AM~14372120
> *drive low and slow homie. aint no need in going over 30mph on a regular street   cant get thrown out of a car if you aint going fast enough  :cheesy:
> *


Fa sho patna.


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

yep! chopped up fleet w/ac,abs fully converted 92' w/working rag.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 3 2009, 12:18 AM~14369475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE BRO


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jul 3 2009, 04:34 PM~14373804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 3 2009, 11:35 AM~14372120
> *drive low and slow homie. aint no need in going over 30mph on a regular street   cant get thrown out of a car if you aint going fast enough  :cheesy:
> *


THATS MOTHER FUCKIN RIGHT!  I NEVER UNDERSTOOD THOSE GUYS WHO PUT MUSCLE CAR MOTORS,FLOWMASTERS AND HEADERS IN THEESE BEAUTIFUL CADILLACS.THEESE CARS WERE MADE AND DESIGNED TO BE LUXURY LINERS FOR THE LITTLE WHITE HAIRED OLD LADIES TO CRUISE.TURN THE STEERING WHEEL WITH ONE FINGER WHEN BENDING CORNERS BOTTOM LINE CRUSING NOT RACING 30MPH IS ALL YOU NEED FUCK IT GO SLOWER PISS PEOPLE OFF


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 3 2009, 01:28 PM~14372573
> *yea it looks good, why waste a fleetwood though
> *



uhh maybe because now he has a droptop. It lloks close enough to a real LeCab to me. As long as he aint tryin to pass it as a real LECab like if he were sellin it or somethin. Hardly a WASTE of a fleetwood to me


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jul 3 2009, 04:37 PM~14373829
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty fuckin sweet right there


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jul 4 2009, 12:26 AM~14377074
> *uhh maybe because now he has a droptop. It lloks close enough to a real LeCab to me. As long as he aint tryin to pass it as a real LECab like if he were sellin it or somethin. Hardly a WASTE of a fleetwood to me
> *


im not saying i dont like choptops, but why waste a fleetwood doing it? id much rather cut up the more common cdv and preserve a fleetwood for what it is.


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloNez_@Jul 3 2009, 07:59 PM~14376008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

TTMFT!!! to all the lac rollin homies keep doin tha dam thang :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY I HAD 3 OF THESE 42 INCH GOLD ROOFS FOR SALE JUST SOLD ONE TO RIVIS IN TEXAS, ONE IS GOING TO THE HOMIE BRETT SO THAT LEAVES ME WITH THIS ONE ITS UP FORSALE 380 SHIPPED
































THANKS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 4 2009, 08:23 PM~14381831
> *OKAY I HAD 3 OF THESE 42 INCH GOLD ROOFS FOR SALE JUST SOLD ONE TO RIVIS IN TEXAS, ONE IS GOING TO THE HOMIE BRETT SO THAT LEAVES ME WITH THIS ONE ITS UP FORSALE 380 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 4 2009, 09:23 PM~14381831
> *OKAY I HAD 3 OF THESE 42 INCH GOLD ROOFS FOR SALE JUST SOLD ONE TO RIVIS IN TEXAS, ONE IS GOING TO THE HOMIE BRETT SO THAT LEAVES ME WITH THIS ONE ITS UP FORSALE 380 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


what did these come out of ?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 4 2009, 09:27 PM~14382399
> *what did these come out of ?
> *


THIS ONE CAME OUT OF A COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 4 2009, 06:23 PM~14381831
> *OKAY I HAD 3 OF THESE 42 INCH GOLD ROOFS FOR SALE JUST SOLD ONE TO RIVIS IN TEXAS, ONE IS GOING TO THE HOMIE BRETT SO THAT LEAVES ME WITH THIS ONE ITS UP FORSALE 380 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


Could this go in a 94 :dunno: oh yeah fleetwood


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YES


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 2 2009, 11:18 PM~14369475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good, anymore pics


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 5 2009, 12:45 PM~14385198
> * looks good, anymore pics
> *


not right now i'll have to catch him in the streets again & take somemore.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 2 2009, 11:18 PM~14369475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 4 2009, 10:09 AM~14378870
> *im not saying i dont like choptops, but why waste a fleetwood doing it? id much rather cut up the more common cdv and preserve a fleetwood for what it is.
> *


sounds like liv4lacs talkin he would be proud........your lac is lookin real nice......but if i thought i could pull off a drop top lac....i'd cut that bitch up like it owed me money :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14397482
> *sounds like liv4lacs talkin he would be proud........your lac is lookin real nice......but if i thought i could pull off a drop top lac....i'd cut that bitch up like it owed me money :biggrin:
> *




hahahahh x2ish


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 2 2009, 03:15 PM~14365711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14397482
> *sounds like liv4lacs talkin he would be proud........your lac is lookin real nice......but if i thought i could pull off a drop top lac....i'd cut that bitch up like it owed me money :biggrin:
> *


haha all i can say is great minds think alike :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 6 2009, 11:26 PM~14398322
> *haha all i can say is great minds think alike  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 6 2009, 11:44 PM~14398524
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Jul 6 2009, 09:26 PM~14398322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 7 2009, 06:12 PM~14405355
> *
> *


hey ****** no smokin in tha lac topic


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2009, 07:08 PM~14405780
> *hey ****** no smokin in tha lac topic
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 7 2009, 05:38 PM~14405992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Jul 4 2009, 09:04 AM~14379111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks right at home on there


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Jul 4 2009, 09:04 AM~14379111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...............


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jul 7 2009, 08:41 PM~14406520
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the 90 lac :thumbsup: next is the shop


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..............


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 09:05 PM~14418243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU GOT SKILLS


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

some flicks I took 2nite


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 9 2009, 12:11 AM~14419146
> *some flicks I took 2nite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14419146
> *some flicks I took 2nite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14418243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick as fuck


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 9 2009, 02:46 AM~14420280
> *thats sick as fuck
> *


x2


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Working on it!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jul 9 2009, 10:44 AM~14423193
> *Working on it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


mufuka looks straight!


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TOP ONE, HEADER COMES WITH BUMPER ENDS AND FRONT MOULDINGS 380 SHIPPED








CLEAN BUMPER BOTTOM ONE, COMPLETE BUMPER WITH ENDS AND LIGHTS 260 SHIPPED
























REAR BUMPER FILLERS NICE 120 FOR THE SET
























ALL OF THES MOULDINGS 165 SHIPPED
FOUND THIS TODAY AT THE YARD,EVERYTHING IS SHIPPED IN THE U.S. ONLY, ALL PARTS ARE LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH HERE IS A GOOD DEAL I WILL LET IT ALL GO FOR 750 SHIPPED IN U.S. ONLY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel for sale.











I can get the wrap and horn button if you want for extra.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jul 9 2009, 10:44 AM~14423193
> *Working on it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*MAN IT LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

A HOMIE TOOK THESE AT A SHOW


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> Working on it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2009, 10:58 PM~14430922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ?NEFF-U?_@Jul 10 2009, 06:13 AM~14431931
> *
> 
> x 2 :biggrin:
> *


 x4 repost?


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 10 2009, 12:58 AM~14430922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddd ass!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2009, 11:58 PM~14430922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP,WHATS UP SMILEY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 9 2009, 12:11 AM~14419146
> *some flicks I took 2nite
> 
> 
> ...


who ever installed this bumper kit did a horrible job! :uh: 


































:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2009, 05:32 PM~14426442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats my price? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14438885
> *whats my price? :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14438885
> *whats my price? :biggrin:
> *



does that mean i can touch the cracked ones all i want now? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:22 PM~14438877
> *who ever installed this bumper kit did a horrible job! :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *



yea he's gay and smells like cheese


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jul 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14439179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o'rrlly?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2009, 11:58 PM~14430922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 10 2009, 05:13 AM~14431931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE OF THIS ONE? I WAS OVER A FRIENDS AND HE HAD THE OLD MAG WITH CHICOS VERT CADDY, AND HE LET ME SNAG IT, I NEVER SEEN THAT ISSUE BEFORE, WILL PUT SOME PICS IN THE MORNING


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^^Did that car used to be in Louisville? If so I almost bought it once lol


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 10 2009, 08:28 PM~14439364
> *ANY MORE OF THIS ONE? I WAS OVER A FRIENDS AND HE HAD THE OLD MAG WITH CHICOS VERT CADDY, AND HE LET ME SNAG IT, I NEVER SEEN THAT ISSUE BEFORE, WILL PUT SOME PICS IN THE MORNING
> *


pics?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jul 11 2009, 11:32 AM~14442200
> *^^^^Did that car used to be in Louisville? If so I almost bought it once lol
> *


i believe so .


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Mar 4 2009, 12:55 AM~13174663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got one on factory Caddy wires w/ Vogues? This one's clean but I need to see that shit on factory wires. Lookin' like it was fresh off the lot in '90 but a coupe.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 10:22 PM~14438877
> *who ever installed this bumper kit did a horrible job! :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


yeah i also heard he loves the cock too lol whats up bro?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 13 2009, 11:48 PM~14464947
> *yeah i also heard he loves the cock too lol whats up bro?
> *



he suuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrreee does :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 10 2009, 01:58 AM~14430922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bro your lac looks good as hell man.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 10 2009, 08:19 PM~14438850
> *UP,WHATS UP SMILEY
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 13 2009, 09:50 PM~14464973
> *bro your lac looks good as hell man.
> *


THANKS, THAT WAS THE ONLY TIME I TOOK IT OUT THIS YEAR, IT HAS BEEN CHANGED ALOT SINCE THEN, I LOVE LAYITLOW THIS PLACE IS THE ONLY PLACE WHERE I CAN BECOME FRIENDS WITH PEOPLE WHO HAVE CARS THAT MADE ME WANT TO BE EVEN MORE APART OF THIS OVER THE YEARS, :cheesy: I SENT THAT STUFF 2 YOUR BOY YESTERDAY :cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT maufakkas


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:07 PM~14475035
> *TTT maufakkas
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14475392
> *:wave:
> *


was up baby boy  

im doing a 90d 5.7 frame swap on the coupe Fuk it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 14 2009, 07:41 PM~14475534
> *was up baby boy
> 
> im doing a 90d 5.7 frame swap on the coupe Fuk it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, THATS THE WAY TO GO, I JUST SOLD A FRAME YESTERDAY, I GOT A BOY OUT THERE IN LA WHO WANTS A 5.7 AND FRAME I HAVE,AND YOU KNOW ITS A RIDE FROM HERE TO THERE, I NEED TO COME OUT THERE TO THE SWAP MEET AND SELL ALL THIS STUFF I STILL WOULD LIKE TO DO IT BUT NOT TILL MY ENGINE IS ALMOST DYING :cheesy:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 13 2009, 11:48 PM~14464947
> *yeah i also heard he loves the cock too lol whats up bro?
> *


 :uh: only mine just like ur ol'lady


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THESE ARE FROM A OLD MAG I FOUND AT A FRIEND


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2009, 10:13 PM~14476025
> *:uh: only mine just like ur ol'lady
> *


right hand doesn't count as an ol' lady......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 14 2009, 10:51 PM~14476652
> *right hand doesn't count as an ol' lady......
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Jul 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14476652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww fuck you guys hahahaha.(it's left) lol......... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 14 2009, 09:01 AM~14466932
> *THANKS, THAT WAS THE ONLY TIME I TOOK IT OUT THIS YEAR, IT HAS BEEN CHANGED ALOT SINCE THEN, I LOVE LAYITLOW THIS PLACE IS THE ONLY PLACE WHERE I CAN BECOME FRIENDS WITH PEOPLE WHO HAVE CARS THAT MADE ME WANT TO BE EVEN MORE APART OF THIS OVER THE YEARS, :cheesy:  I SENT THAT STUFF 2 YOUR BOY YESTERDAY :cheesy:
> *


word bird!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 14 2009, 09:01 AM~14466932
> *THANKS, THAT WAS THE ONLY TIME I TOOK IT OUT THIS YEAR, IT HAS BEEN CHANGED ALOT SINCE THEN, I LOVE LAYITLOW THIS PLACE IS THE ONLY PLACE WHERE I CAN BECOME FRIENDS WITH PEOPLE WHO HAVE CARS THAT MADE ME WANT TO BE EVEN MORE APART OF THIS OVER THE YEARS, :cheesy:  I SENT THAT STUFF 2 YOUR BOY YESTERDAY :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14475645
> *DAMN, THATS THE WAY TO GO, I JUST SOLD A FRAME YESTERDAY, I GOT A BOY OUT THERE IN LA WHO WANTS A 5.7 AND FRAME I HAVE,AND YOU KNOW ITS A RIDE FROM HERE TO THERE, I NEED TO COME OUT THERE TO THE SWAP MEET AND SELL ALL THIS STUFF I STILL WOULD LIKE TO DO IT BUT NOT TILL MY ENGINE IS ALMOST DYING :cheesy:
> *


GL wit the sale bro


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

80-92 brougham

e&g grill all chrome
one ding on one bar(on the driver side above emblem)
$350 shipped or best offer
pm me i'm paypal ready


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14475035
> *TTT maufakkas
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiice


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt........


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14475035
> *TTT maufakkas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE CAR PHONE TO LIGHT UP?OF COURSE YOU NEED SERVICE TO CALL SOMEONE NOT TRYING TO DO THAT EVEN THOUGH IT BE COOL TO SAY FUCK A I PHONE IM FROM THE OLD SCHOOL FOO!JUST TRYING TO GET IT TO DO SOMETHING


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 09:48 PM~14499245
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE CAR PHONE TO LIGHT UP?OF COURSE YOU NEED SERVICE TO CALL SOMEONE NOT TRYING TO DO THAT EVEN THOUGH IT BE COOL TO SAY FUCK A I PHONE IM FROM THE OLD SCHOOL FOO!JUST TRYING TO GET IT TO DO SOMETHING
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL CALL IT WHATS THE NUMBER :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 09:48 PM~14499245
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE CAR PHONE TO LIGHT UP?OF COURSE YOU NEED SERVICE TO CALL SOMEONE NOT TRYING TO DO THAT EVEN THOUGH IT BE COOL TO SAY FUCK A I PHONE IM FROM THE OLD SCHOOL FOO!JUST TRYING TO GET IT TO DO SOMETHING
> 
> 
> ...


dam i had one of those. i threw it away tho


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR RUNS GOOD HAS THE 5.0 ENGINE, THE ONLY THING WRONG IS THE DOOR HAS A NICE ASS DENT IN IT AND THE FRONT SEATS ARE A LITTLE WORE, BUT I HAVE ANOTHER I WILL REPLACE IT AND HAVE IT PAINTED TO MATCH, COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF HUBCAPS, WIRES OR THE FLAT DISCS, HEAT AND AC WORKS, RADIO AND TAPE WORK ALSO, ALL WOOD SWITCHS AND SEATS WORK, HAVE NO CRACKS IN THE GRAIN. THIS CAR WOULD BE GREAT TO BUILD OR USE AS A PARTS CAR TO BUILD YOUR 90D COUPE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jul 10 2009, 10:01 PM~14439184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some funnyassshit right there... i barely glanced and almost missed that...lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, DEAD PRE$IDENT$
ANSWER YOUR PHONE FOOL, I BEEN CALLING YOU


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

anyone wanna trade this for a clean 2 door fleetwood :dunno: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478389


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

plague the ride is lookin fresh bro... love the patterns


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 17 2009, 12:32 AM~14499712
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, DEAD PRE$IDENT$
> ANSWER YOUR PHONE FOOL, I BEEN CALLING YOU
> *


270-312-7211 ? i havent got any missed calls homie..lol?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 16 2009, 10:36 PM~14499776
> *270-312-7211 ? i havent got any missed calls homie..lol?
> *


THANKS, BIG DADDY WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT NOW, IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE :biggrin:, ILL CHECK MY PHONE, WENT TO MC DONALDS AND WAS LIKE I'M A HIT UP BILLY THEM ANGUS BURGERS DONT TASTE THAT GOOD I'M STAY WITH THE QUARTER POUNDER :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 17 2009, 12:42 AM~14499841
> *THANKS, BIG DADDY WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT NOW, IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE :biggrin:, ILL CHECK MY PHONE, WENT TO MC DONALDS AND WAS LIKE I'M A HIT UP BILLY THEM ANGUS BURGERS DONT TASTE THAT GOOD I'M STAY WITH THE QUARTER POUNDER :cheesy:
> *


I always get the mcchickens, they cheap...lol, only mayo, cheese and ketchup....please...lol


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

life is hard owning a lac! lol.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

showin my luv for these caddys ..inked fresh 








:cheesy:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14508670
> *showin my luv for these caddys ..inked fresh
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

ANYONE GOT ONE OF THESE SWITCH PANEL$ IN GOOD CONDITION? NOT WITH THE LETTERS RUBBED OFF. JUST THE PANEL NOT THE WOOD THANKS!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 DOES ARE SOME BAD AZZ KEYZZZZZZZZ!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 17 2009, 09:30 PM~14509172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got a set too. Haven't cut them yet.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jul 21 2009, 06:23 AM~14535594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jul 21 2009, 06:23 AM~14535594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jul 21 2009, 06:23 AM~14535594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 18 2009, 12:48 AM~14509847
> *I got a set too. Haven't cut them yet.
> 
> 
> ...


*DOES THE DEALERSHIP SELL THOSE ??*


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 21 2009, 05:57 PM~14541470
> *DOES THE DEALERSHIP SELL THOSE ??
> *


the guy i bought mine from gave me a set with it.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 21 2009, 07:53 PM~14542002
> *the guy i bought mine from gave me a set with it.
> *


 :0


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by English_@Jul 22 2009, 09:25 AM~14547532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass grill


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Where does the chrome around the rear window come from? Im assuming it comes off something else?










Im thinking of doing this to my coupe if I dont convert it to a brougham. I dont care for the way the vinyl tops look on devilles.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

u could get a coupe factory baldy ... think thats where its from :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14509150
> *ANYONE GOT ONE OF THESE SWITCH PANEL$ IN GOOD CONDITION? NOT WITH THE LETTERS RUBBED OFF. JUST THE PANEL NOT THE WOOD THANKS!
> 
> 
> ...


last time in the wrecking yard i seen a few clean sets of those next time ill pick sum up


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 23 2009, 11:31 PM~14566278
> *u could get a coupe factory baldy ... think thats where its from :0
> *



No shit? Never seen a factory baldy before. Those trim pcs would be worth gold then


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 23 2009, 09:15 PM~14566724
> *No shit? Never seen a factory baldy before. Those trim pcs would be worth gold then
> *


 Its factory... I have a few sets left.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 21 2009, 02:57 PM~14541470
> *DOES THE DEALERSHIP SELL THOSE ??
> *


I don't know. My wife got that as part of a birthday gift for me in 05. I believe she got it off of ebay.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 24 2009, 01:04 AM~14567117
> *Its factory... I have a few sets left.
> *



:cheesy: How much?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My 84 Coupe~


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 24 2009, 12:45 AM~14567687
> *I don't know. My wife got that as part of a birthday gift for me in 05. I believe she got it off of ebay.
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14575502
> *My 84 Coupe~
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks gud


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 25 2009, 03:20 PM~14580151
> *shit looks gud
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CAR LOOKS JUST LIKE MY 90 FLEET SAME COLORS, LIKE THE COUPE WITH FLEET TRIM, THATS THE ROUTE I GOT TO GO IF I CANT FIND A FLEETWOOD


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 25 2009, 04:08 PM~14580398
> *CAR LOOKS JUST LIKE MY 90 FLEET SAME COLORS, LIKE THE COUPE WITH FLEET TRIM, THATS THE ROUTE I GOT TO GO IF I CANT FIND A FLEETWOOD
> *



FLEETWOOD OR COUPE, THERE BOTH NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THE THE FLEETWOOD ROCKERS AND TOP BETTER THAN A COUPEDEVILLE BUT ILL STILL GET 1 THOU


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 29 2009, 04:31 AM~13421370
> *You know what!!!! I just noticed your avatar :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 23 2009, 11:10 PM~14566667
> *last time in the wrecking yard i seen a few clean sets of those next time ill pick sum up
> *


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14575502
> *My 84 Coupe~
> 
> 
> ...


COUPE DEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 23 2009, 10:29 PM~14566264
> *Where does the chrome around the rear window come from? Im assuming it comes off something else?
> 
> 
> ...


they come off the factory hard tops, i had a real clean set, till my nephew fucked it up...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REAR BUMPER FILLERS NICE, LIKE NEW 100 FOR THE SET, SHIPPED IN THE US :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

a pic someone took of my car from Scrape last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 25 2009, 09:03 PM~14582058
> *a pic someone took of my car from Scrape last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, THAT ONE IS IT RIGHT THERE, I CANT EVEN IMANGINE HOW BAD THE THE OTHER ONE IS GOING TO BE, R. O. GOING TO HAVE SOME VERT CADDYS OUT SOON LOOKS LIKE IT, WOULD BE COOL TO SEE THEM ALL LINED UP ONE DAY :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 26 2009, 12:03 AM~14582058
> *a pic someone took of my car from Scrape last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well i be damn,:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 24 2009, 12:29 AM~14566264
> *Where does the chrome around the rear window come from? Im assuming it comes off something else?
> 
> 
> ...


coupes had it the bald one if i am right.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

from yesterday


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

brett your lac is too clean :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 27 2009, 12:30 PM~14593001
> *from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


here's that pic I promised :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> here's that pic I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

anyone have any pics of a coupe or fleetwood with a carriage top?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 25 2009, 04:00 PM~14579781
> *UP
> *


you get my pm homie?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 27 2009, 08:44 PM~14599484
> *you get my pm homie?
> *


NO SEND IT AGAIN


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14594708
> *here's that pic I promised  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice ,I need the full size of that one :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

ANY ONE LOOKING FOR SOME 90 PANELS FOUR A 2 DOOR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

still looking for gold caddi parts please pm me if you have anything other than emblems!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

did you fellas see these works of art on ebay 




























it looks like it was in a time capsule :0


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

selling the coupe. three pumps, two to the nose center gold 72 spoke d's with og campbell chips. car never needs smog. car has diesel registration. full sound system with alpine indash components and jl subs with ppi amp. and its got a nardi and pillows.


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

BROUGHAM COUPE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 28 2009, 06:06 PM~14607708
> *BROUGHAM COUPE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is this in Ebay?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 28 2009, 09:07 PM~14608846
> *is this in Ebay?
> *


Item number: 190323614377


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 28 2009, 07:07 PM~14608846
> *is this in Ebay?
> *


 :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 28 2009, 05:04 PM~14607681
> *selling the coupe. three pumps, two to the nose center gold 72 spoke d's with og campbell chips. car never needs smog. car has diesel registration. full sound system with alpine indash components and jl subs with ppi amp. and its got a nardi and pillows.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody remember those armenian cars from the 90's? this one in particular, anyone got any pics?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LAC 95_@Jul 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14599732
> *ANY ONE LOOKING FOR SOME 90 PANELS FOUR A 2 DOOR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Wow nice screen name....bitter. :nicoderm: :machinegun:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 29 2009, 07:33 PM~14621608
> *:uh: Wow nice screen name....bitter.  :nicoderm: :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ITS ON...


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

WUTCHU THINK ???? :biggrin: :0


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

REEE POST!!!


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 05:19 PM~14619935
> *anybody remember those armenian cars from the 90's?  this one in particular, anyone got any pics?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj59_@Jul 28 2009, 04:04 PM~14607681
> *selling the coupe. three pumps, two to the nose center gold 72 spoke d's with og campbell chips. car never needs smog. car has diesel registration. full sound system with alpine indash components and jl subs with ppi amp. and its got a nardi and pillows.
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

caddy from san diego at work


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jul 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14622668
> *WUTCHU THINK ???? :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> *



i think it needs a front bumper and a grille.

god damn circus hoppers killed the art of lowriding.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 30 2009, 01:24 PM~14627494
> *i think it needs a front bumper and a grille.
> 
> god damn circus hoppers killed the art of lowriding.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

UP


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 28 2009, 04:06 PM~14607708
> *BROUGHAM COUPE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[/quote]
I REALLY LIKE THIS CAR, DOES IT COUNT? CLEAN


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14631335
> *:yessad:
> *


cheer up


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i couldnt resist


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 31 2009, 09:44 PM~14643873
> *i couldnt resist
> 
> 
> ...


WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000WWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 08:19 PM~14619935
> *anybody remember those armenian cars from the 90's?  this one in particular, anyone got any pics?
> 
> 
> ...


more pics


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

Complete Cadillac Fleetwood frame. It is wrapped on the sides with 1/4 steel. The belly is wrapped on three sides. Centers have angle iron. Has rear bridge and also has the complete rear end boxed and reinforced. It has stock a-arms. Ready to bolt to you car. Came off my 2door Brougham. Don't need it redoing the whole car. Asking $500 taking offers It's located in Palmdale, Ca 818-458-8049


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

HERES A 90 CADDY I DID FOR A HOMIE ON HERE ON MS PAINT...."TOO PIMP"








  :biggrin: :0


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 01:10 AM~14657333
> *HERES A 90 CADDY I DID FOR A HOMIE ON HERE ON MS PAINT...."TOO PIMP"
> 
> 
> ...


hey is that fred's lac??


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 3 2009, 01:14 PM~14659868
> *hey is that fred's lac??
> *


sure looks like it!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im guessin so... i dont know his name.. he ask me to do 1 of his car.. so i did... i have many other known car in my drawing topic.. yall can checkem out... tell me wut yall think..


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Aug 3 2009, 03:22 PM~14660513
> *sure looks like it!!!
> *


x2


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

hes from uce rite? if so then ya


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

BEHIND THE WHEEL OF A CADILLAC BROUGHAM


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Aug 4 2009, 06:47 PM~14674775
> *BEHIND THE WHEEL OF A CADILLAC BROUGHAM
> 
> 
> ...



 



dude your sig line :roflmao:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoops somebody accidentally 90ed the wrong car (saw this in Houston a.k.a. Slab City):


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

>


I REALLY LIKE THIS CAR, DOES IT COUNT? CLEAN
[/quote]
those front ends make any car look better


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 6 2009, 11:10 AM~14692482
> *Whoops somebody accidentally 90ed the wrong car (saw this in Houston a.k.a. Slab City):
> 
> 
> ...



thats some ghetto ass shit. its not a fucking cadillac. down here back in the day i used to see people doin bonnevilles, park aves and all that shit with 90 clips.

gay. :uh:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Hold downs for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492087


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 05:19 PM~14619935
> *anybody remember those armenian cars from the 90's?  this one in particular, anyone got any pics?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 6 2009, 06:16 PM~14696463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaa.... there it is, thanks homie


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT............. :0


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 6 2009, 03:48 PM~14695641
> *thats some ghetto ass shit.  its not a fucking cadillac.  down here back in the day i used to see people doin bonnevilles, park aves and all that shit with 90 clips.
> 
> gay. :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

does anybody know who did these seats? :0 great fuck'n work !!!i love it this is how cadillac seats shoud look  factory style the ony way to ride


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Aug 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14720422
> *does anybody know who did these seats? :0 great fuck'n work !!!i love it this is how cadillac seats shoud look  factory style the ony way to ride
> 
> 
> ...


I think those are stock.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Aug 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14720422
> *does anybody know who did these seats? :0 great fuck'n work !!!i love it this is how cadillac seats shoud look  factory style the ony way to ride
> 
> 
> ...


RICK OVER @ LOWLIFE HYDROZ BUILT THIS LAC!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 10 2009, 02:10 AM~14722684
> *RICK OVER @ LOWLIFE HYDROZ BUILT THIS LAC!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague+Jul 31 2009, 07:52 PM~14643408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the same car, is it? The shitty photo is from about 3 months ago and the trunk had a box in it and neon lights...you can see it at the end of this video (about 3:50)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHSx6zxUZCw

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHSx6zxUZCw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&autoplay=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHSx6zxUZCw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&autoplay=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 11 2009, 04:12 PM~14737436
> *That looks like the same car, is it?  The shitty photo is from about 3 months ago and the trunk had a stereo in it and neon lights...you can see it at the end of this video (about 3:50)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHSx6zxUZCw
> ...


i want my 4:18 back :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

My other daughter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Aug 12 2009, 11:43 AM~14747204
> *My other daughter!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH, THATS IT RIGHT THERE


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the very best year of 2 door Fleetwood Brougham to look for for a 90ed project car? Don't know if I'd be putting a new motor in it anyhow but which one is the most ideal for 90ing?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

80 or 85 in my opinion. early one for drive-train and management, late one cuz its the last year and some of em had the illest interior stitch pattern, sorry no pics..


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Aug 12 2009, 03:51 PM~14749092
> *80 or 85 in my opinion. early one for drive-train and management, late one cuz its the last year and some of em had the illest interior stitch pattern, sorry no pics..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAVE EVERY PART FOR THIS 92 BROUGHAM, HAVE A SPARE FENDER WHERE ITS WRECKED, HAVE ALL THE MOULDINGS AND REAR LIGHTS CLEAN BUMPERS, DIGITAL DASH, ENGINE ON THIS CAR IS NOT FORSALE, I DO HAVE A 5.7 THAT RUNS GREAT WITH ABOUT 150,000 MILES AND A COUPLE OF 92 FRAMES, AND ALSO HAVE A COUPE I CAN SELL WITH THE WHOLE THING, ALL PARTS THAT ARE TAKEN OFF CAN BE SHIPPED IF YOU WANT THE WHOLE CAR YOU WOULD NEED TO PICK IT UP. I WILL SELL THE WHOLE 92 AND THE 5.7 ENGINE AND THE COUPE FOR 1500 OR WE CAN DEAL MAYBE LET ME KNOW


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

img]http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/siccmonte79/downsize-60.jpg[/img]
hires mine frome tucsons finest car club


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

my new ride finished
























ostrich 5th wheel








ostrich top


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is wet


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> my new ride finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW IT AT THE PICNIC BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE  MUCH PROPS


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Aug 12 2009, 11:43 AM~14747204
> *My other daughter!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 11:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


wow love the stance, wats the rear nd set up, its so low


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

layin and playin homie


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

layin and playin homie


----------



## Raider1981 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 05:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone kno someone sellin one of these im lookin for aone ..i want it all or mostly all stock for a project car...pm me wit info


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YEP, BLACKMAN975


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 05:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: IS IT A WHOLE DIFFRENT COLOR NOW?


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...



WOW...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Raider1981 (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 13 2009, 08:53 PM~14764330
> *:thumbsup: IS IT A WHOLE DIFFRENT COLOR NOW?
> *


just added a few graphics and some icepearl but its still the same color


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 13 2009, 08:52 PM~14764306
> *:thumbsup: YEP, BLACKMAN975
> *


lol


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 08:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats hot. Anymore pics of this caddy?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Aug 13 2009, 10:06 PM~14765330
> *Now thats hot. Anymore pics of this caddy?
> *




this is before the makeover


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 9 2009, 11:59 PM~14722463
> *I think those are stock.
> *


Yup factory 2dr Broum DeElagance :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jan 9 2005, 11:05 PM~2587679
> *I have this one on my dash board... :biggrin:
> *


damn,lol....nice patterns


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

some nice lacs i see comming out uffin:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14765232
> *just added a few graphics and some icepearl but its still the same color
> *



beautiful car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 06:10 AM~14766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 04:10 AM~14766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: Nice


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 04:47 AM~14766650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 05:10 AM~14766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics dude.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 06:47 AM~14766650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no frame reinforcement? bummer dood.


----------



## TONELOCO (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 03:47 AM~14766650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats albertlocs shop ........


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 07:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one hell of a engine bay


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 08:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 11:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 07:47 AM~14766650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the clyinder size on the green coupe?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Aug 14 2009, 10:19 AM~14769428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 14 2009, 01:18 PM~14771048
> *whats the clyinder size on the green coupe?
> *


Thought I heard a 20" being thrown around in conversation. :dunno:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 05:53 PM~14771399
> *Thought I heard a 20" being thrown around in conversation. :dunno:
> *


  jus curious, looks good though


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt 4 the homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 05:10 AM~14766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Seena


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> :0 :0 H [email protected]% !!!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 14 2009, 12:42 PM~14769642
> *no frame reinforcement? bummer dood.
> *


  :uh: A HIGH LOCK UP WITH A BUT NAKIED FRAME NOT GOOD!THE CAR LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

lookin too clean


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Aug 14 2009, 05:37 PM~14773164
> *  :uh:  A HIGH LOCK UP WITH A BUT NAKIED FRAME NOT GOOD!THE CAR LOOKS GOOD THOUGH
> *


The car don't hop and the lock up was a recent addition (for the hell of it I guess). It is clean car though.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Aug 14 2009, 03:48 PM~14772473
> *Lookin good Seena
> *


Thanks patna


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 15 2009, 06:32 AM~14776272
> *The car don't hop and the lock up was a recent addition (for the hell of it I guess). It is clean car though.
> *


HELL YEAH IT IS COUPE DEEEEEVILLE!!!!!!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

What brand of wires are closest to the factory Caddy wires? Some 15" Cragar's of some sort or what?


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 06:47 AM~14766650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 14 2009, 03:11 PM~14772171
> *ttt 4 the homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS IS A BADD RIDE,I'VE SEEN IT UP CLOSE MANY TIMES*


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
WHAT UP RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


sweet lac


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 16 2009, 11:32 PM~14789205
> *http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
> WHAT UP RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS
> *


That's  cool bro


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14780294
> *What brand of wires are closest to the factory Caddy wires?  Some 15" Cragar's of some sort or what?
> 
> 
> ...


dayton make some real close.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 17 2009, 12:32 AM~14789205
> *http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
> WHAT UP RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS
> *



sweet. can i get some more nuts and bolts? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 05:02 PM~14761663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got Damn!! :wow: 

And I thought I was doin something :tears:


----------



## Big Dense (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 17 2009, 01:29 PM~14794564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ride is lookin good bro! I should have those d elegance scripts to you this week. PM me your adress again.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 05:10 AM~14766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Picked up some caddy stuff from this old i guy i work with. He owned a limo busines back in the 80's and has all kinds of this stuff layin around..pretty cool to c some of the ols stuff..I actually swindled this stuff outta him for free :biggrin: 










gold keys uncut










this sticker is huge


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i want that cadi sticker!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 18 2009, 03:00 PM~14805890
> *damn i want that cadi sticker!!
> *


hell ya and that towel! some good stuff right there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im missing a thin hose that goes from the heater box under the dash(plugs into the white hose) thru the antenna hole and into the valve that connects to the thick water hose that comes out of the heater core and goes to the radiator... 
all my stuff came off my 5.7 
didnt think about keeping that vacuum hose. i tried getting some off other cadillacs but the hoses are a little thicker with bigger holes.
does anyone know if it does it makes a difference?
or where i can get one?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 14 2009, 06:33 PM~14773139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :worship:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Aug 17 2009, 12:48 PM~14794171
> *dayton make some real close.
> *


Do you know, are they knock-offs or 5 lug?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 18 2009, 02:31 PM~14807551
> *im missing a thin hose that goes from the heater box under the dash(plugs into the white hose) thru the antenna hole and into the valve that connects to the thick water hose that comes out of the heater core and goes to the radiator...does anyone know if it does it makes a difference?
> or where i can get one?
> *


Not 100% sure but I think that hose is what gives you the ability to shut off coolant flow to the heater core so hot air won't enter the car through the vents when you've got the heater OFF. I need this for my Caprice and had heard but haven't confirmed you can get this type of plastic hose at Lowes or Home Depot or somewhere like that. There's two of them I need for mine, one is this and the other goes to the cruise control diaphragm thingy.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

42 WITH ROOF, CLEAN GLASS








42 GOLD NO ROOF, CLEAN GLASS
















44 GOLD DOES LOOK LIKE THERE ARE SOME INNER CRACKS CANT TELL IF ITS THE GLASS CAN GET BETTER PICTURES, DONT LOOK TOO BAD
380 SHIPPED US ONLY, ALSO HAVE ANOTHER GOLD 44 AND 44 I SYILL HAVE TO GO GRAB AND I DO TAKE PAYMENTS ON THESE IF YOU DONT HAVE ALL THE CASH, PM ME FOR DETAILS ON APPROVED CREDIT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chevillacs, 64_EC_STYLE



oooooo!!!

hey homie did you get my pm about the top?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Aug 18 2009, 07:53 PM~14809107
> *oooooo!!!
> 
> hey homie did you get my pm about the top?
> *


What up bro!

Mr. Plaque always hooking it up for the homies! 

Damn I want that roof! :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YES


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :worship: :worship:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 18 2009, 06:38 PM~14809679
> *beautiful  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 18 2009, 07:52 PM~14809864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14809864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG DADDY THAT LOOKS FUCKIN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 18 2009, 08:52 PM~14809864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Aug 18 2009, 06:33 PM~14808376
> *Do you know, are they knock-offs or 5 lug?
> *


they do make knock offs too, but i was refering to the bolt ons.
http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/directbolt.html


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 18 2009, 10:03 PM~14810813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14809864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 18 2009, 06:52 PM~14809864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this ride alot with out the vinyl top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> my new ride finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Aug 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14832475
> *i like this ride alot with out the vinyl top :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Aug 20 2009, 08:07 PM~14833454
> *Thanks homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHATS GOOD WITH YOU :biggrin: YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING ON POINT :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> FUCKIN CLEAN! WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> > FUCKIN CLEAN! WHAT COLOR IS THAT?
> 
> 
> Sky Blue Metillac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 PM~14834015
> *SO WHATS GOOD WITH YOU :biggrin: YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING ON POINT  :thumbsup:
> *


Still waiting to see your clean ass ride topless :0 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Aug 21 2009, 01:47 PM~14840980
> *Still waiting to see your clean ass ride topless  :0  :0
> *


:0 BRINGING IT HOME ON MONDAY, YOU WILL SEE IT AS SOON AS I DO :biggrin:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> x 2 :biggrin:
> [/quote
> that was my car i sold it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*OLD PIC...*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> > x 2 :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > that was my car i sold it
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 22 2009, 11:04 AM~14847171
> *:0 BRINGING IT HOME ON MONDAY, YOU WILL SEE IT AS SOON AS I DO :biggrin:
> *



yo homie, thanks again for coming through  

you know i gotta buy something from you now, so what ya got that i need? :biggrin: 

i still need some nice 90's tail light bezels.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14851524
> *yo homie, thanks again for coming through
> 
> you know i gotta buy something from you now, so what ya got that i need? :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 I AM ONE DOWN AGAIN NOW TOO


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*BUMP   *


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## jugador63777 (Nov 9, 2006)

i have a 65 impala anybody intersted on trade on a 2 door cadi done up all post pic later car is clean never been cut :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:57 AM~14756503
> *my new ride finished
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

a lil cruisin today while playin hooky from work :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 18 2009, 10:03 PM~14810813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 04:20 PM~14879003
> *a lil cruisin today while playin hooky from work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:20 PM~14879003
> *a lil cruisin today while playin hooky from work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice fker! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 14 2009, 06:10 AM~14766713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ,,,,,,,,,,,NICE!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 08:27 PM~14879763
> *must be nice fker! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



hey queer-mo-dee you drive your shit anytime you want, it doesn't _have_ to sit in the garage :uh: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 08:34 PM~14879845
> *hey queer-mo-dee  you drive your shit anytime you want, it doesn't have to sit in the garage :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


dont wanna bang up tha shoes  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 08:58 PM~14880101
> *dont wanna bang up tha shoes   :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 09:06 PM~14880203
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14880229
> *
> *




ok well then i got some chinas you bang up


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 09:10 PM~14880236
> *ok well then i got some chinas you bang up
> *


No thanks, my jack stands are better :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NEW DAY


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 05:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Looking good!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK TODAY, GOT TO PUT IN SOME WORK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 07:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 
LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 07:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WHAT UP BRO


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14892624
> *WHAT UP BRO
> *


No Roof All Sky huh :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I KNOW IT NOT DON E BUT CANT WAIT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 05:20 PM~14879003
> *a lil cruisin today while playin hooky from work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA KNOW HOW YOU TOOK THAT PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14892798
> *No Roof All Sky huh :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO NEEDS A 44 INCH MOON WHEN U HAVE A VERT!!!
:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 10:43 PM~14892860
> *I WANNA KNOW HOW YOU TOOK THAT PICTURE :biggrin:
> *



ha, simple.....take your phone, stick your arm out the window and voila, instant cool pic :biggrin: 

jus gotta have good aim  


the rides lookin sick bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 26 2009, 09:06 PM~14893108
> *ha, simple.....take your phone, stick your arm out the window and voila, instant cool pic :biggrin:
> 
> jus gotta have good aim
> ...


THANKS BRO, MY PHONE TAKES REAL CRAPPY PICTURES CANT SEE SHIT.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 25 2009, 07:20 PM~14879003
> *a lil cruisin today while playin hooky from work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 11:09 PM~14893149
> *THANKS BRO, MY PHONE TAKES REAL CRAPPY PICTURES CANT SEE SHIT.
> *



try it with your digital homie :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14893160
> *more pics?
> *



nah, its not good enough for publicity shots  

but i got the setup redone today :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14893258
> *nah, its not good enough for publicity shots
> 
> but i got the setup redone today :0
> *


 :0 

pics of the setup?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 26 2009, 11:31 PM~14893343
> *:0
> 
> pics of the setup?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 08:01 PM~14891585
> *JUST GOT BACK TODAY, GOT TO PUT IN SOME WORK
> *


all u need is a rim for the back and you'll be rollin hard homie :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

my bucket hey plaque good job on goin topless with that cadilac


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THAT PIC uffin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a lil one, check it out!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wasn this the one you jus finished??? how did you??? im kinda confused now :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14894092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO IT MADE IT 2 THE WESTSIDE!!!!! :biggrin: 
CONGRATS HOMIEEE :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I NO THAT LAC!!!
818 RYDER :0


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That lays hard


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 27 2009, 01:13 AM~14895088
> *SO IT MADE IT 2 THE WESTSIDE!!!!! :biggrin:
> CONGRATS GEEE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Aug 27 2009, 04:15 AM~14895101
> *That lays hard
> *


x2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVORITE CADDYS RIGHT HERE, AND THANK SIR


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 27 2009, 12:43 AM~14894912
> *:0  wasn this the one you jus finished??? how did you??? im kinda confused now  :0
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING, YOU BEEN WORKING ON THE CADDY?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 06:19 AM~14895668
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING, YOU BEEN WORKING ON THE CADDY?
> *


le cab conversion i see, very nice. that didn take long. na i havn even touched mine, been busy tryin to get some stuff done with my t top :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man thats a nice car homie, anymore pics? inside? setup?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS BIG AZUL ??
LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 27 2009, 12:40 AM~14894092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and low


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 27 2009, 06:18 AM~14895657
> *ONE OF MY FAVORITE CADDYS RIGHT HERE, AND THANK SIR
> *


i love my car but if some one gives me something decent with the top down its gone im lookin for something in the 60s or 70-s


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Aug 27 2009, 08:53 PM~14905041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 27 2009, 01:27 AM~14894435
> *Here's a lil one, check it out!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn luv the color combo!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Aug 27 2009, 10:53 PM~14905041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv the stance on this one.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 28 2009, 07:06 AM~14907794
> *:uh:
> *


90's two door que no? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 27 2009, 12:52 AM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any interior pic's :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Aug 28 2009, 03:42 PM~14913214
> *got any interior pic's :biggrin:
> *


yeah ill post them up


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 29 2009, 12:24 AM~14917533
> *yeah ill post them up
> *


HEARS 1 4 U !!
@ THE FIRST LOWRIDER SHOW OV 09


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Apr 30 2004, 11:03 PM~1911132
> *blue
> *


 :worship:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Aug 28 2009, 05:06 PM~14911954
> *90's two door que no? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell NO


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 29 2009, 05:13 AM~14917929
> *HEARS 1 4 U !!
> @ THE FIRST LOWRIDER SHOW OV 09
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup: is that a wood grain effect under the candy blue paint in the wood peices in the dash board ? or marble? your ride is clean homie !!! gots a nice stance too.!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
Looks good homie,where are the bows that go across?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet lac and dope ass interior. color combo is bad ass


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/jblake541/m.html?_nkw...=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Aug 29 2009, 06:40 AM~14918319
> *Hell NO
> *


thays what it says on my pink slip. TRUE 90's 2 door buddy :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 05:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn   :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14918954
> *:cheesy:
> Looks good homie,where are the bows that go across?
> *


 THANKS BIG DADDY,MUST BE THE ANGLE OF THE PICTURE, THEY ARE THERE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14891447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie I missed these pics! LOOKS GOOD BRO AINT NOTHING LIKE A VERT!!! I bet you one happy mofo right now lol


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Aug 29 2009, 09:26 AM~14918849
> *nice! :thumbsup:  is that a wood grain effect  under the candy blue paint in the wood peices in the dash board ? or marble?  your ride is clean homie !!! gots a nice stance too.!!!
> *


YEAH ALL THE MOLDINGS HAVE THAT WOODGRAIN EFECT IN THE INTERIOR ALSO THE NARDI AND THE SHIFTER THANKS HOMIE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:wave: 
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, Made You A Hater, Chevillacs


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Some phone pics from lastnight Dippin Story & King SJ


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 29 2009, 07:05 PM~14922419
> *Some phone pics from lastnight Dippin Story & King SJ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 29 2009, 07:05 PM~14922419
> *Some phone pics from lastnight Dippin Story & King SJ
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HELL YEAH, YOUR BUDDY SELL THAT CADDY NEXT TO YOU YET, CAUSE THAT COLOR AND THEM PATTERNS SET IT OFF, BAD MOFO, I CANT BELIEVE YOU STILL GOT YOURS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> Some phone pics from lastnight Dippin Story & King SJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

more from this weekend


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 29 2009, 07:58 PM~14923279
> *:0 HELL YEAH, YOUR BUDDY SELL THAT CADDY NEXT TO YOU YET, CAUSE THAT COLOR AND THEM PATTERNS SET IT OFF, BAD MOFO, I CANT BELIEVE YOU STILL GOT YOURS
> *


Even though we need the money for other projects, its hard for use to let go of our Caddys .  And it seems that all the cars Coast touches turn to gold! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2009, 03:00 PM~14928098
> *more from this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Brought the caddy to work so as soon as I get out of here im headed to the strip


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 06:19 PM~14619935
> *anybody remember those armenian cars from the 90's?  this one in particular, anyone got any pics?
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the green lac on the next page


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 30 2009, 05:01 PM~14928483
> *Even though we need the money for other projects, its hard for use to let go of our Caddys .  And it seems that all the cars Coast touches turn to gold! :biggrin:
> *


I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT, AND ITS GOOD TO HAVE A GUY LIKE THAT IN HOUSE WITH SKILLS LIKE THAT ON YOUR TEAM


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2009, 05:41 PM~14929286
> *I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT, AND ITS GOOD TO HAVE A GUY LIKE THAT IN HOUSE WITH SKILLS LIKE THAT ON YOUR TEAM
> *


Yeah he is cool guy to have around!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

some more pics from cruisin this weekend


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 30 2009, 10:41 PM~14932061
> *some more pics from cruisin this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: LINE UP LOOKS GOOD WITH ALL 2DOOR BROUGHAM'Z


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 30 2009, 10:42 PM~14932073
> *:biggrin:  LINE UP LOOKS GOOD WITH ALL 2DOOR BROUGHAM'Z
> *


umm coupe deville's looked good too  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 30 2009, 11:46 PM~14932529
> *umm coupe deville's looked good too   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14923279
> *:0 HELL YEAH, YOUR BUDDY SELL THAT CADDY NEXT TO YOU YET, CAUSE THAT COLOR AND THEM PATTERNS SET IT OFF, BAD MOFO, I CANT BELIEVE YOU STILL GOT YOURS
> *



thanks for the compliments... we too busy dipn to sell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2009, 06:41 PM~14929286
> *I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT, AND ITS GOOD TO HAVE A GUY LIKE THAT IN HOUSE WITH SKILLS LIKE THAT ON YOUR TEAM
> *



he alright... lets not get him big headed :0 :0 












just playin coast. u know u a cool ass mutha fucka


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 27 2009, 01:40 AM~14894092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THOSE CLEAR CORNERS LIGHTS AT PM ME PLZZ


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 1 2009, 08:50 PM~14954161
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THOSE CLEAR CORNERS LIGHTS AT PM ME PLZZ
> *


THERE IS A COUPLE GUYS THAT MAKE THEM, BRETT & 82 DEVILLE OR A COUPLE


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Sep 1 2009, 09:08 PM~14954453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o snapppppppppppppp :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Sep 1 2009, 10:08 PM~14954453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 1 2009, 08:50 PM~14954161
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THOSE CLEAR CORNERS LIGHTS AT PM ME PLZZ
> *


hit up brett he puts the clear lenses back in so you cant see the bulbs :biggrin: 
he does the best ones


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 2 2009, 01:57 AM~14955879
> *o snapppppppppppppp :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IS THIS A SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would like to have a 85 fleetwood all og, id put it up in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 1 2009, 10:57 PM~14955879
> *o snapppppppppppppp :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: awesome


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Sep 1 2009, 09:08 PM~14954453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a nice fleetwood


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 2 2009, 12:57 AM~14955879
> *o snapppppppppppppp :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


got damn!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 1 2009, 10:57 PM~14955879
> *o snapppppppppppppp :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 2 2009, 03:21 PM~14960189
> *i would like to have a 85 fleetwood all og, id put it up in my garage :biggrin:
> *


http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/1305691446.html


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 2 2009, 04:57 PM~14961647
> *http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/cto/1305691446.html
> *



dammit thats a steal


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2009, 06:13 PM~14961807
> *dammit thats a steal
> *


What you think about this one??
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1311357332.html


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 2 2009, 05:28 PM~14961982
> *What you think about this one??
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1311357332.html
> *




daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam. i wish we could find deals like that in houston  

when i was lookin here, and san anto, and dallas, NOT A DAMN THING.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 2 2009, 05:28 PM~14961982
> *What you think about this one??
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1311357332.html
> *


That one is rusty, look at the q panel on driver side by the filler. Gotta be real careful with MN cars, I know all too well. sometimes I hate living here. :angry:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2009, 06:13 PM~14962385
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.  i wish we could find deals like that in houston
> 
> when i was lookin here, and san anto, and dallas, NOT A DAMN THING.
> *



When I bought my coupe deville, I started looking for fleetwood coupes, and found two here in minneapolis one for $600 and one for $500 Both were SOLD :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 2 2009, 06:18 PM~14962447
> *When I bought my coupe deville, I started looking for fleetwood coupes, and found two here in minneapolis one for $600 and one for $500 Both were SOLD  :uh:
> *



don't exist down here :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14954161
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY THOSE CLEAR CORNERS LIGHTS AT PM ME PLZZ
> *


 I made those ones on the lecab,ill have some more soon...


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14962743
> *I made those ones on the lecab,ill have some more soon...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, how much?


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 2 2009, 07:52 PM~14962743
> *I made those ones on the lecab,ill have some more soon...
> 
> 
> ...


how much ?


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lac is the shit bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

would yall trade a 94 cadi brom for a 85 fleetwood?_


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> I made those ones on the lecab,ill have some more soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 2 2009, 05:41 PM~14962089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, BigBoi72
WHAT UP DADDY, YOU INJOYING YOUR RIDE OR WHAT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

HERE'S MINE, ITS FOR SALE TOO...PM ME IF INTERESTED...


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 3 2009, 03:56 PM~14971856
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, BigBoi72
> WHAT UP DADDY, YOU INJOYING YOUR RIDE OR WHAT
> *


Yes sir getting ready to redo the interior. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

MY 83


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:53 PM~14976068
> *HERE'S MINE, ITS FOR SALE TOO...PM ME IF INTERESTED...
> 
> 
> *


WHAT U LOOKN 2 GET???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 2 2009, 08:00 AM~14956969
> *DAMN IS THIS A SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP
> *


its a double


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> > I made those ones on the lecab,ill have some more soon...
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 03:43 AM~15011731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lovin this coupe


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 8 2009, 01:43 AM~15011731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow coupe deeeeeeville!cool car cool color cool t-shirt


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

standard of the world!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 06:49 PM~15018616
> *:biggrin:
> *



Any updates? :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2009, 06:58 PM~15018711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2009, 08:27 PM~15019090
> *Any updates? :biggrin:
> *


No updates. Not happy.


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 12:03 AM~15021404
> *No updates.  Not happy.
> *


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 09:03 PM~15021404
> *No updates.  Not happy.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 8 2009, 07:55 PM~15021258
> *nice!!!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 9 2009, 07:48 PM~15032335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TEXAS ON POINT :biggrin:


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

1981 Fleetwood Delegance for sale, Taking offers, hit me up if you're interested, or here is a link to my ad on LIL :http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497945


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2009, 11:02 PM~15033656
> *TEXAS ON POINT :biggrin:
> *


THANX BIG DADDY...... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU KNOW WHAT MALOMONTE, YOU MADE ME FIND ANOTHER 92 AT THE YARD TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## USO562 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622668
> *WUTCHU THINK ???? :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:

THAT GUY COULD OF GOT BUMPER CHECKED HIMSELF, LUCKY THE GUY TOLD HIM WATCHOUT...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15021404
> *No updates.  Not happy.
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 11:03 PM~15021404
> *No updates.  Not happy.
> *


   

you gonna be at that show in NJ this weekend?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 10 2009, 10:57 PM~15046472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 10 2009, 09:57 PM~15046472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deeznuts80 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 8 2009, 09:55 PM~15021258
> *nice!!!
> *


 Very Nice.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 10 2009, 11:22 PM~15044890
> *YOU KNOW WHAT MALOMONTE, YOU MADE ME FIND ANOTHER 92 AT THE YARD TODAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Sep 13 2009, 05:58 PM~15068292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me likey!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Sep 16 2009, 06:43 PM~15102991
> *:nicoderm: ...
> Where's the ASC Grille?
> *


Still got it. Saving it for my other project


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 16 2009, 06:18 PM~15102783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much are the a arms extended on this caddy


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 16 2009, 07:18 PM~15102783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15102814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 16 2009, 08:37 PM~15104355
> *how much are the a arms extended on this caddy
> *


1 1/4 inches


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 11 2009, 11:10 AM~15051000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is nice and clean, almost thought of that same color for mine!!


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4800


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 17 2009, 10:30 PM~15115298
> *for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4800
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Sep 18 2009, 03:08 PM~15120858
> *:0  :0  NICE!!!
> *


*X2*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 18 2009, 12:30 AM~15115298
> *for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4800
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats cheap!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 17 2009, 10:30 PM~15115298
> *for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4800
> 
> 
> ...


*omg* :0 ima kick myself for not havin money right now


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 16 2009, 06:20 PM~15102814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass picture!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Sep 16 2009, 07:28 PM~15103533
> *Still got it. Saving it for my other project
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 18 2009, 06:30 AM~15115298
> *for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4800
> 
> 
> ...


looks good - post some mo pics...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REAL LECABS OR CONVERSIONS MY WEBSITE IS ALMOST READY, WILL BE COMPLETE AND GOING BY MONDAY, WE HAVE THOSE HARD TO FIND /80/90 CADILLAC PARTS TO DO YOUR CONVERSION FOR EXAMPLE
CADILLAC MOULDINGS- MADE WITH CORES OR WITHOUT
DASHS-WITH WIRING HARNESS
WOOD GRAIN SWITCHS
HEADER PANELS
SEATS.
ALL PARTS ARE MARKED USED OR NEW

AND ANY OTHER PIECES THAT YOU MIGHT NEED IF YOU DONT SEE IT GIVE ME A CALL.
WWW.UTAHLOWRIDERCONNECTION.COM OPENS MONDAY AND OUR SHOP OPENS UP NEXT MONTH
801-425-3756 PHILLIPA
[/quote]


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> REAL LECABS OR CONVERSIONS MY WEBSITE IS ALMOST READY, WILL BE COMPLETE AND GOING BY MONDAY, WE HAVE THOSE HARD TO FIND /80/90 CADILLAC PARTS TO DO YOUR CONVERSION FOR EXAMPLE
> CADILLAC MOULDINGS- MADE WITH CORES OR WITHOUT
> DASHS-WITH WIRING HARNESS
> WOOD GRAIN SWITCHS
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> REAL LECABS OR CONVERSIONS MY WEBSITE IS ALMOST READY, WILL BE COMPLETE AND GOING BY MONDAY, WE HAVE THOSE HARD TO FIND /80/90 CADILLAC PARTS TO DO YOUR CONVERSION FOR EXAMPLE
> CADILLAC MOULDINGS- MADE WITH CORES OR WITHOUT
> DASHS-WITH WIRING HARNESS
> WOOD GRAIN SWITCHS
> ...



do you got a dark brown dash with no cracks?...i need a new one for my coupe deville...if you got any how much are you charging?
[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NO BROWN ONES BIG DADDY,SORRY


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 9 2004, 12:21 AM~2203319
> *:0
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doodoobrownlv (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Nice will it attend the vegas show ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 03:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 01:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

mine almost finished with the 90 kit  pretty good for a 17 year old :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Sep 25 2009, 08:19 PM~15188995
> *mine almost finished with the 90 kit   pretty good for a 17 year old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


didnt sell it eh?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 25 2009, 08:25 PM~15189053
> *didnt sell it eh?
> *


nah im keeping it...juss got a new sterio put in with 4 6x9 speakers, 2 12" subs and 2 2000 watt amps...2morrow im taken it to get a new vinyle top, so yea im keeping it now... :biggrin: ...i was only selling it cause there was something else i saw that i wanted but that car ended up selling...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 01:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!!!


----------



## #1CDN_INDIVIDUAL (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 30 2009, 05:32 PM~14928697
> *any pics of the green lac on the next page
> *


 Hyro and the North Hollywood "I" crew... that crew and some of the La Puente chapter were ahead of the cadillac scene at the time. Trendsetters. That green one I think was "Armenian IV Life", and was a nice ride.... I think it (along with alot of others of the time) took the boat ride to Japan.


----------



## ricardoburr79 (Sep 20, 2009)

> REAL LECABS OR CONVERSIONS MY WEBSITE IS ALMOST READY, WILL BE COMPLETE AND GOING BY MONDAY, WE HAVE THOSE HARD TO FIND /80/90 CADILLAC PARTS TO DO YOUR CONVERSION FOR EXAMPLE
> CADILLAC MOULDINGS- MADE WITH CORES OR WITHOUT
> DASHS-WITH WIRING HARNESS
> WOOD GRAIN SWITCHS
> ...


[/quote]
whats up bro,how much for the dash


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT for more 2dr. 90'd Lacs.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15181893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

BROUGHAM SMASHIN ALL DAY


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

daaamn uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 1 2009, 05:23 PM~15241861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinkin of keepin my 85coupe all 85 but I have a set of 92 seat that only have 32k miles on them...... Hmmmmmmm..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 1 2009, 04:23 PM~15241861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For Sale.Kustom Lasercut Steering wheel.Pm me if your interested.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 1 2009, 03:23 PM~15241861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the way to Go right thurr :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 1 2009, 02:23 PM~15241861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I fucking love Caddy's with red interior more than anything in this world.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 3 2009, 01:46 AM~15255978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this fuckin car


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 3 2009, 12:57 AM~15256000
> *I love this fuckin car
> *


You still planning on building an updated coupe or fleet? Don't be a weenie, just do it.


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 3 2009, 03:04 AM~15256080
> *You still planning on building an updated coupe or fleet? Don't be a weenie, just do it.
> *


Yeah I'm still planning on it, still debating whether to buy a 80's Fleetwood Coupe or dump a shit load of cash into my BigBody :biggrin: 
When you gonna be in Vegas???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 3 2009, 09:30 AM~15257346
> *Yeah I'm still planning on it, still debating whether to buy a 80's Fleetwood Coupe or dump a shit load of cash into my BigBody  :biggrin:
> When you gonna be in Vegas???
> *


Probably roll in early Saturday morning for move-in. Indoor Set-ups need to be at the venue before noon. I'd like to get there Friday, but unlikely. You're rolling right?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 3 2009, 01:46 AM~15255978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 3 2009, 10:55 AM~15257490
> *Probably roll in early Saturday morning for move-in. Indoor Set-ups need to be at the venue before noon. I'd like to get there Friday, but unlikely. You're rolling right?
> *


Yep I'll be there on Friday at 12pm.....I'll find ya sometime during the weekend


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

cars is beautiful in person :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## lil_mario (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Oct 3 2009, 09:12 PM~15260730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Oct 3 2009, 09:12 PM~15260730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best for sure


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Oct 3 2009, 09:12 PM~15260730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres this one at nowadays???


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Oct 4 2009, 01:16 PM~15264594
> *Wheres this one at nowadays???
> *


it was in tucson bout a year ago. who knows where its at now :dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ALL 90S MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS ARE INCLUDED NO BUMPERS ARE LIGHTS JUST SLAP ON AND GO HAVE THE BUMPER ENDS ALSO LOCATED IN UTAH, US SHIPPING ONLY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

REALLY NICE GRILL DAMN NEAR NEW 450 SHIPPED US ONLY LOCATED IN ROY, UTAH


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 5 2009, 11:23 AM~15269614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Realy nice Car, saw it was for sale suometime ago - u bought it?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> REAL LECABS OR CONVERSIONS MY WEBSITE IS ALMOST READY, WILL BE COMPLETE AND GOING BY MONDAY, WE HAVE THOSE HARD TO FIND /80/90 CADILLAC PARTS TO DO YOUR CONVERSION FOR EXAMPLE
> CADILLAC MOULDINGS- MADE WITH CORES OR WITHOUT
> DASHS-WITH WIRING HARNESS
> WOOD GRAIN SWITCHS
> ...


[/quote]

maaaaaaaaaaaannnnn dat boy is on it :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

HERE SHE IS
FITS 80-92 RWD CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM

GOLD SHINLY NO BARS BENT
CHROME NICE SOME FADE ON TOP AREA

$300 SHIPPED 

PAYPAL OR MONEY ORDER OR WIRE











































pm me


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 5 2009, 04:23 AM~15269614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the seats? they look good


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 5 2009, 03:23 AM~15269614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did that car come from Seattle looks familiar ?


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 6 2009, 12:23 PM~15283129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is sick who did the patterns


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Oct 6 2009, 11:03 PM~15289625
> *that shit is sick who did the patterns
> *


*DOC....*


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 17 2009, 10:30 PM~15115298
> *for sale !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4800
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*For Sale.*_
Kustom Lasercut Caddy Steering wheel.
Pm me if your interested.Already Chrome
Leather wrap and Horn extra.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 7 2006, 09:24 AM~5567140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE VERT ON THIS WHITE AN GOLD ONE


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 21 2006, 03:50 PM~6219362
> *
> *


CLEAN......WHAT DID THESE SEATS COME OUT OF??


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 5 2009, 03:23 AM~15269614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is nice, the interior is super clean to


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 6 2009, 10:54 PM~15289535
> *Did that car come from Seattle looks familiar ?
> *


NAW IT'S FROM L.A. !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

To the top where it belongs! 








(Only pic I got)


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Sep 13 2009, 04:58 PM~15068292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this 1


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not sure where this has been discussed, but when and who was the first to 90' out a 2dr? Anyone know? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Oct 19 2009, 11:45 PM~15409926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD JAY


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Oct 12 2009, 09:45 AM~15331218
> *WHO DID THE VERT ON THIS WHITE AN GOLD ONE
> *


*I HEARD NEWPORT CONVERTIBLES IN PLACENTIA,CALIFORNIA...*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 20 2009, 12:08 AM~15409618
> *I'm not sure where this has been discussed, but when and who was the first to 90' out a 2dr? Anyone know? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I could be wrong but i think the Fuentes brothers from Homies


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 21 2009, 08:13 AM~15421898
> *I could be wrong but i think the Fuentes brothers from Homies
> *


And what year did it all begin? Woulda been badass to have seen one come out in '90.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 21 2009, 03:33 PM~15425361
> *And what year did it all begin?  Woulda been badass to have seen one come out  in '90.
> *


That's what I'm saying. I know they were doing them in 92'/93'. Hopefully someone will get on here and put the story out.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 21 2009, 02:33 PM~15425361
> *And what year did it all begin?  Woulda been badass to have seen one come out  in '90.
> *


I can tell you it definitely wasn't 1989


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 3 2009, 03:46 AM~15255978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOC GOT FUCKIN BUSY ON ON THIS CADDY. :worship:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*~TO THE TOP~*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> Bad ass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> > /quote]
> > Bad ass pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Oct 20 2009, 02:45 AM~15409926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 19 2009, 11:08 PM~15409618
> *I'm not sure where this has been discussed, but when and who was the first to 90' out a 2dr? Anyone know? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*CHINO FROM STYLISTICS C.C. WAS ONE OF THE 1ST ONES TO 90'D OUT A 2DR. *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 20 2009, 12:08 AM~15409618
> *I'm not sure where this has been discussed, but when and who was the first to 90' out a 2dr? Anyone know? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


The first one i saw was Harry Abrahamian's Root beer Caddy (CHKLETI)


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 3 2009, 01:46 AM~15255978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Mna who has it now? they need to bring it out n take more pics of it :biggrin: ......I'll never forget the day I saw this car on western and florence in the turnin lane....priceless!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 21 2009, 07:27 PM~15428223
> *The first one i saw was Harry Abrahamian's Root beer Caddy (CHKLETI)
> *


Is that the one that was in the first few issues of STREET CUSTOMS magazine?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Oct 19 2009, 11:45 PM~15409926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats purdy


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Aug 6 2009, 04:16 PM~14696463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS ONE ....*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 01:20 AM~15430441
> * Mna who has it now? they need to bring it out n take more pics of it :biggrin: ......I'll never forget the day I saw this car on western and florence in the turnin lane....priceless!
> *


I THINK IT WENT TO AZ?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 22 2009, 01:30 PM~15435662
> *THIS ONE ....
> *


Yep that's the one :yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 21 2009, 11:25 PM~15430482
> *Is that the one that was in the first few issues of STREET CUSTOMS magazine?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: One of the best ever


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 6 2009, 03:16 PM~14696463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first ever 90ed 2 door? Or just 1 of the earliest ones?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 21 2009, 06:15 PM~15427356
> * ~TO THE TOP~
> *


wus up spanks time to finish yours dowg


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 21 2009, 11:13 PM~15430937
> *thats purdy
> *


and its for sale too


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 07:08 PM~15428023
> *CHINO FROM STYLISTICS C.C. WAS ONE OF THE 1ST ONES TO 90'D OUT A 2DR.
> *


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 23 2009, 12:21 AM~15441952
> *That's the first ever 90ed 2 door?  Or just 1 of the earliest ones?
> *


First i saw but it could be one of the earliest ones


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*FOR SALE:*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=502592&st=0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>_*TOPSIDE*_</span>


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 23 2009, 12:28 AM~15442407
> *Do you have any pictures?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

saw this for sale on ebay , shit looks hard as fuk !!!!!





http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3D10%26ps%3D63


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

anybody with a front bumper for sale.get at me


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 25 2009, 02:45 PM~15461773
> *saw this for sale on ebay , shit looks hard as fuk !!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3D10%26ps%3D63
> *


 :wow: thats clean


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

first 90d out caddy was anthony from homies back in 90


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know where to get some longer wheel studs for these cars?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 27 2009, 02:55 AM~15478594
> *anyone know where to get some longer wheel studs for these cars?
> *


ttt anyone?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 27 2009, 03:22 PM~15483523
> *ttt anyone?
> *


try jegs or summit I,m sure they would have them


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

1984 Cadillac Coupe DeVille "Lowrider"

5.7L Engine 80,000 Miles, Runs Great
New Engine Parts:
-New Spark Plugs
-Hoses
-Belts
-Carburetor
-Rear Wheel Seals
-Engine Starter & MANY Others (I Have All Recipes Frm Work That Has Been Done)
Rebuilt Tranny
New 2 Chrome Pump Hydraulic Set-Up (Done By Homies Hydros)
4 Switches
6 Batteries 
Partially Wrapped Frame (Stress Points & Arches)
Wrapped Upper & Lower A-Arms
100 Spoke 13" Wires with New Tires
Clean Buffed & Waxed Brown Paint
Real Clean Brown/Tan Pillow Top Leather Interior
Perfect Head Liner
Clean Brown Carpet
All Power Options:
-Power Windows
-Power Locks
-Power Seats
Everything Works
CD Player
Euro Front/Back & Back Side Mouldings
Has All Cadillac/Coupe DeVille Emblems

***Also Have An Extra Pair Of A-Arms To Go With It***


CLEAN CADILLAC $6,000 OBO, I ALSO CAN WORK OUT A DEAL WITH ANYONE!---NO TRADES!

CLEAN TITLE, UPDATED TAGS, REGISTERED,SMOGGED & READY TO GO!

Located In Fontana, CA - Inland Empire


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Sep 6 2009, 06:49 AM~14994655
> *WHAT U LOOKN 2 GET???
> *


$6,000 ,,, NO TRADES


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

83 caddy for parts let me know what u need and all post pics!!!! or pm for info


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2009, 07:57 PM~15476506
> *first  90d  out caddy was  anthony from  homies  back  in  90
> *


Some say Anthony others say Mando from Hi-low :dunno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Oct 27 2009, 08:33 PM~15485692
> *try jegs or summit I,m sure they would have them
> *


thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 1 2009, 03:23 PM~15241861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale or ?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

QUOTE(smiley`s 84 fleetwood @ Oct 26 2009, 07:57 PM) 
first 90d out caddy was anthony from homies back in 90




> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 27 2009, 10:28 PM~15488827
> *Some say Anthony others say Mando from Hi-low :dunno:
> *


 wow thats some shit 2 know!!
the start ov the trend


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Slabbed out 90 :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

I KNEW THAT WAS FROM TEXES


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I like these! :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 07:47 AM~15502804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of multiple spares but of course I'm "not from Texas" (that's an appropriate song quote if you don't know). I'd like to see somebody put a Dayton inlayed up on top of the trunk lid like that though.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Oct 27 2009, 08:17 PM~15487071
> *1984 Cadillac Coupe DeVille "Lowrider"
> 
> 5.7L Engine 80,000 Miles, Runs Great
> ...



TTT


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 27 2009, 05:22 PM~15483523
> *ttt anyone?
> *


I got mine from Standard Auto Parts


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:47 AM~15502804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 29 2009, 04:09 PM~15506787
> *Not a fan of multiple spares but of course I'm "not from HOUSTON" (that's an appropriate song quote if you don't know).  I'd like to see somebody put a Dayton inlayed up on top of the trunk lid like that though.
> *


*FIXED !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 30 2009, 12:16 PM~15513734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S NICE...... :yes:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Oct 25 2009, 03:45 PM~15461773
> *saw this for sale on ebay , shit looks hard as fuk !!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...%3D10%26ps%3D63
> *


yes it is they need more fukin pics tho


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 09:47 AM~15502804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuk where the fuk those this clown live and that king ranch logo on the side fool lost his fukin mind what those he think he's driving an F-350 fools like that shouldnt have cars like that give it to me an watch how that Lac sittin right with the right shoes with a 3pump set up nice interior and live the exterior color the same let me fine that retard :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:47 AM~15502804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   holy shit!!! dont get 2 close 2 those knosk-offs!! them bitches poke out so damn far itll chop off ya damn ankels when u walk by!! :roflmao:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

all chrome grill
super nice $300 or best offer!!!!
has brackets to install included




































89-92 headerpanel
no cracks on lights at all
no cracks on headerpanel at all
there may be some dirt on it in the picture
very nice supper clean













































90 filler









80-88









passanger side has a good filler



























super clean
gold and chrome 
80-92 brougham grill
straight bars

$350 or best offer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Oct 31 2009, 07:16 PM~15525108
> *   holy shit!!! dont get 2 close 2 those knosk-offs!! them bitches poke out so damn far itll chop off ya damn ankels when u walk by!! :roflmao:
> *


thats the point


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Oct 31 2009, 03:55 AM~15520595
> *what the fuk where the fuk those this clown live and that king ranch logo on the side fool lost his fukin mind what those he think he's driving an F-350 fools like that shouldnt have cars like that give it to me an watch how that Lac sittin right with the right shoes with a 3pump set up nice interior and live the exterior color the same let me fine that retard :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


:uh: he's here in houston pm me when u get here i'll arrange a metting with the two off you.... see if your bite is as big as your bark :uh:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2009, 01:32 PM~15529021
> *:uh: he's here in houston pm me when u get here i'll arrange a metting with the two off you.... see if your bite is as big as your bark :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 30 2009, 10:50 AM~15513493
> *FIXED !!
> *


not really i seen a few from austin alot in san anton and dallas also there is just more in houston alot more


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0 I THINK THAT SHIT IS TIGHT I WOULD ROLL IT, CAUSE ON MY MOMMA ON MY HOOD I LOOK GOOD I LOOK GOOD :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Nov 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15529192
> *:0
> *


im just sayin its funny how cats issue threats ....i wonder just how many of them are really talmbout it......i know this dude personaly lets just say hes a two time felon.....these are real street hood ****** that own these cars....not just anyone can roll on these wheels and keep them....and even few can just park them anywhere with the windows down and noones gonna touch it....this guy is one of those people....if u listen to slimthugs song called aj's he has a verse that says "man its goin down my ***** C made it home he still on papers so it aint gon be long"..... thats c's car i guess u can call him a og :uh: not mine that ***** just spends alot of cash with me and he cool as hell  ....but that shit looks a hell of alot better than sum of the shit i seen in this topic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 07:42 PM~15552587
> *not really i seen a few from austin alot in san anton and dallas also there is just more in houston alot more
> *


its even popular in Louisiana too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 06:58 PM~15553418
> *im just sayin its funny how cats issue threats ....i wonder just how many of them are really talmbout it......i know this dude  personaly lets just say hes a two time felon.....these are real street hood ****** that own these cars....not just anyone can roll on these wheels and keep them....and even few can just park them anywhere with the windows down and noones gonna touch it....this guy is one of those people....if u listen to slimthugs song called aj's he has a verse that says "man its goin down my ***** C made it home he still on papers so it aint gon be long"..... thats c's car i guess u can call him a og :uh: not mine that ***** just spends alot of cash with me and he cool as hell  ....but that shit looks a hell of alot better than sum of the shit i seen in this topic
> *


Hell yeah bro, lot of cats on here that run them lips..personally, I would roll the shit out of one of those slabs..shit my first set of rims, where some cragers 30 spoke and vogues....Texas got their own style, fuck the haters..I`ve been down in Houston,( my lil bro goes to texas southern) and to be honest...aint shit like seeing the BLue line, or the red line coming down, trunks wavin in the air, and swanging left to right shuttin shit down..


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 06:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are the rear fillers molded to the car :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 05:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 04:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 04:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WITH A LITTLE WORK COULD BE REAL NICE. JUST DONT QUIT


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2009, 02:32 PM~15529021
> *:uh: he's here in houston pm me when u get here i'll arrange a metting with the two off you.... see if your bite is as big as your bark :uh:
> *


im not going to argue on the internet i stated my opinon if you dont like it dont read it n dont waste your time replying bak simple as that and i run my mouth because i can bak it up,if i ever get to go to texas you wont have to arrange anything and if i see him or the car illl laugh plain simple if the fool dont like it then its up to him how he handle his shit its w.e to me homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Nov 4 2009, 08:31 PM~15564084
> *im not going to argue on the internet i stated my opinon if you dont like it dont read it n dont waste your time replying bak simple as that and i run my mouth because i can bak it up,if i ever get to go to texas you wont have to arrange anything and if i see him or the car illl laugh plain  simple if the fool dont like it then its up to him how he handle his shit its w.e to me homie
> *


no homie u issued a threat while stating you opinion....wich was out of line so i called u on it.....and this isnt an arguement its a discussion so yea im waste my time replyin back....u dont like the car fine to each his own but dont issue threats....and laugh all u want homie das cool too ***** just gon roll right past ya with tha roof open and 4's pokin might even open drop the fif and raise the trunk on ya............funny the sign in tha trunk read "I SEE YA HATIN"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 07:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie, i would change your tips tho get sum smaller ones, its not a chevy lol i like the frenches antena tho, keep it up bto


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 09:47 AM~15502804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is clean period,Hot rodder.lowrider,donk,biker what ever;if you enjoy clean ass work you can see this dude cut no corners. It not my style but if it's clean it's clean.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FOR SALE, PM ME 









SERIOUS PEOPLE PM ME FOR ALL THE INFO.


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15564782
> *no homie u issued a threat while stating you opinion....wich was out of line so i called u on it.....and this isnt an arguement its a discussion so yea im waste my time replyin back....u dont like the car fine to each his own but dont issue threats....and laugh all u want homie das cool too ***** just gon roll right past ya with tha roof open and 4's pokin might even open drop the fif and raise the trunk on ya............funny the sign in tha trunk read "I SEE YA HATIN"
> *


well i apologize for the threat dont get me wrong the car i clean the way is done not my stlye and hating is somethin i dnt do i cant hate on it because i got cars of my own 1 under construction other other 2 street cruisers so yea hating naw dont have 2 and again my apolgizes for the threat keep rideing homie


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2009, 09:21 PM~15563961
> *WITH A LITTLE WORK COULD BE REAL NICE. JUST DONT QUIT
> *


NAW NEVER THAT HOMIE. THAT SHYT FROM BUMPER TO BUMPER IS COMPLETELY '90 OUT. MOTOR, TRANNY, REAR, ABS, WIRING EVERYTHING. aLOT MORE THAN ALOT OF THE CADDYS OUT THERE.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 4 2009, 10:54 PM~15565089
> *lookin good homie, i would change your tips tho get sum smaller ones, its not a chevy lol i like the frenches antena tho, keep it up bto
> *


I cut the exhaust off from the back wheels and ran it the right way. i hated thos tips


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 4 2009, 08:09 PM~15563205
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



And your coupe is???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool, so wats next then


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 4 2009, 08:05 PM~15563161
> *:uh:
> *


Eveybody's car started at some point. All i can say is that i build that bitch with my own bare hands. never seen a shop. and will be shittin on people when its done.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15562789
> *are the rear fillers molded to the car :wow:
> *


naw. regular fillers


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 09:42 PM~15566274
> *NAW NEVER THAT HOMIE. THAT SHYT FROM BUMPER TO BUMPER IS COMPLETELY '90 OUT. MOTOR, TRANNY, REAR, ABS, WIRING EVERYTHING. aLOT MORE THAN ALOT OF THE CADDYS OUT THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

this is just the setup i wiil post the pics of the car later


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 04:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a start. that antanna would be so bad if it wasn soo long tho. an good to hear you scrapped those tip


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Nov 4 2009, 11:02 PM~15565823
> *well i apologize for the threat dont get me wrong the car i clean the way is done not my stlye and hating is somethin i dnt do i cant hate on it because i got cars of my own 1 under construction other other 2 street cruisers so yea hating naw dont have 2 and again my apolgizes for the threat keep rideing homie
> *


And thats real talk homie.....I think its clean as hell but not somthin I would build....u don't see a lot of daytons here in houston there is only maybe five cars on my side of town with 13's I sell maybe a set a year....everyone is riding swangers or big wheels....I'm the only back guy on my side of town on 13's and switches...I get shit all the time....but I pull up in they spot hoppin on fools and they gotta gimmie my cards


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 4 2009, 04:09 PM~15562628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep your head up whatever it takes to get in the game everybody has to start somewhere that looks like a hell of a start to me.  If everyone built cars to make other people happy everyone would have the same shit.Might as well get a job on an assembly line :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 4 2009, 08:05 PM~15565234
> *This  car is clean period,Hot rodder.lowrider,donk,biker what ever;if you enjoy clean ass work you can see this dude cut no corners. It not my style but if it's clean it's clean.
> *


 real spit homie...I knew I was gona ruffle up some fools feathers by postin dat car...but like u said...ain't not a dam corner cut on dat car clean to da max


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 5 2009, 10:28 AM~15568681
> *keep your head up whatever it takes to get in the game everybody has to start somewhere that looks like a hell of a start to me.   If everyone built cars to make other people happy everyone would have the same shit.Might as well get a job on an assembly line :uh:
> *


Well said. That's my car being build my way.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, 82 deville
I BROKE MY NEW PHONE I WILL CALL YOU LATER, YOU GET THAT BOX


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, Mr Minnesota, 82 deville
WHATS UP MR. MINNESOTA, JUST HOOKING UP MY OLD SCHOOL NINTENDO IN MY CADDY, GONNA PLAY SOME TECMO BOWL :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 5 2009, 06:38 PM~15575002
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, Mr Minnesota, 82 deville
> WHATS UP MR. MINNESOTA, JUST HOOKING UP MY OLD SCHOOL NINTENDO IN MY CADDY, GONNA PLAY SOME TECMO BOWL :biggrin:
> *


Cool.... what about some old school CONTRA....


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 5 2009, 05:33 PM~15574960
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: plague, 82 deville
> I BROKE MY NEW PHONE I WILL CALL YOU LATER, YOU GET THAT BOX
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 5 2009, 06:23 PM~15575454
> *Cool.... what about some old school CONTRA....
> *


GOT THAT AND MIKE TYSON, SO WHEN THE TOP DOWN IF YOU IN THE BACK YOU CAN KEEP BUSY, EVEN GOT THE NES ADVANTAGE STICKS  WHAT UP DADDY


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 5 2009, 07:04 PM~15575918
> *GOT THAT AND MIKE TYSON, SO WHEN THE TOP DOWN IF YOU IN THE BACK YOU CAN KEEP BUSY, EVEN GOT THE NES ADVANTAGE STICKS  WHAT UP DADDY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2009, 07:12 AM~15568434
> *And thats real talk homie.....I think its clean as hell but not somthin I would build....u don't see a lot of daytons here in houston there is only maybe five cars on my side of town with 13's I sell maybe a set a year....everyone is riding swangers or big wheels....I'm the only back guy on my side of town on 13's and switches...I get shit all the time....but I pull up in they spot hoppin on fools and they gotta gimmie my cards
> *


jus like here in miami not alot ****** roll on D's its the big rim scene here but still ima keep Lowridin till the day i die


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 5 2009, 08:04 PM~15575918
> *GOT THAT AND MIKE TYSON, SO WHEN THE TOP DOWN IF YOU IN THE BACK YOU CAN KEEP BUSY, EVEN GOT THE NES ADVANTAGE STICKS  WHAT UP DADDY
> *


SHIT NOT MUCH bRO .. JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT. WORKING ON THE DROP EVERY CHANCE I GET :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 6 2009, 07:30 AM~15580481
> *SHIT NOT MUCH bRO .. JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT. WORKING ON THE DROP EVERY CHANCE I GET :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I THINK THATS WHAT WE ALL TRYING TO DO IS GET THAT PAPER WITH THE HOLIDAYS COMING


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> > Yess!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 5 2009, 08:38 PM~15575002
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: plague, Mr Minnesota, 82 deville
> WHATS UP MR. MINNESOTA, JUST HOOKING UP MY OLD SCHOOL NINTENDO IN MY CADDY, GONNA PLAY SOME TECMO BOWL :biggrin:
> *



damn you taking it back with tecmo bowl!!! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Just found this grill today, anyone know what kind it is?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

custom made?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Nov 6 2009, 06:37 PM~15586586
> *Just found this grill today, anyone know what kind it is?
> 
> 
> ...


RUFF FORMAN GRILL


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

ALMOST DONE WITH MINE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 07:12 PM~15587505
> *ALMOST DONE WITH MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

That shit looks clean, good job homie!


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Nov 6 2009, 08:36 PM~15587726
> *That shit looks clean, good job homie!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 08:12 PM~15587505
> *ALMOST DONE WITH MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE LAC HOMIE


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 08:12 PM~15587505
> *ALMOST DONE WITH MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Love them colors, homie. BADASS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15587505
> *ALMOST DONE WITH MINE
> 
> 
> ...


Definitley want to see more of this Cadillac. Nice Car!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15587505
> *ALMOST DONE WITH MINE
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. hook it up with some daytime pics so we can see that paint really shine!!


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 12:40 AM~15567805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Nov 6 2009, 07:37 PM~15586586
> *Just found this grill today, anyone know what kind it is?
> 
> 
> ...


found a brand new one on e-bay of this grill, here's the link
http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-Cadillac-Deville-Ch...=item29fa3b62ae


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skippy_@Nov 8 2009, 06:59 PM~15599758
> *found a brand new one on e-bay of this grill, here's the link
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-Cadillac-Deville-Ch...=item29fa3b62ae
> *


That's a cheap one 'cause is for a FWD car.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 08:17 PM~15587564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP, I LIKE TO SEE MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 6 2009, 07:17 PM~15587564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT BLUE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 10 2009, 04:58 PM~15624578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Nov 4 2009, 08:59 PM~15565801
> *FOR SALE, PM ME
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15624578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 paisa put up some more sunlight pics!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15624834
> *:0 paisa put up some more sunlight pics!
> *


X2 I THOUGHT IT WAS MIDNITGHT BLUE OR SOME OTHER COLOR :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ+Nov 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15624578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about color floppin! :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

DIGITAL CAMERAS...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

SET UP 2 MONTHS OLD 



































































































FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR REGAL OF EQUAL VALUE 786-378-3124 OR 786-470-4836

CAR IS IN MIAMI CAR SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF ITS PERFECT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2009, 07:14 PM~15625578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Nov 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15624578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothing in the world like a fleetwood brougham coupe!!  got more flix :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15625578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS
[/quote]


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

my hooptie


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]

Say it isn't so, Plague!! :0 You need to see this one thru, homie!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 10 2009, 08:41 PM~15627577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15625578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Say it isn't so, Plague!! :0 You need to see this one thru, homie!
[/quote]

x10000


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15625582
> *SET UP 2 MONTHS OLD
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

work in progress 80 CDV


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

damn i cant wait till my shits done :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 11 2009, 06:30 PM~15636917
> *damn i cant wait till my shits done :biggrin:
> *


you and me both homie :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 11 2009, 06:32 PM~15636944
> *you and me both homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]
*Don't do it *:nono: :nono:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x2 , finish that brah...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 4 2009, 08:21 PM~15563961
> *WITH A LITTLE WORK COULD BE REAL NICE. JUST DONT QUIT
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYING.. CAN'T THESE BITCHES IN HERE SEE THAT THE MAN IS SHOWING HIS PROGRESS :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 12 2009, 08:05 AM~15642610
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I'M SAYING.. CAN'T THESE BITCHES IN HERE SEE THAT THE MAN IS SHOWING HIS PROGRESS :uh:
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 11 2009, 09:02 PM~15639213
> *x2 ,  finish that brah...
> *


DAMN WERE YOU BEEN CALL ME FOOL


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

2 DOOR BROUGHAM WILL ARIVE SOON.. STAY TUNED


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 30 2009, 09:16 AM~15513734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood 305 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 11 2009, 05:30 PM~15636917
> *damn i cant wait till my shits done :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 11 2009, 09:02 PM~15639213
> *x2 ,  finish that brah...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> OKAY 1984 CADILLAC CUSTOM CONVERTIBLE CONVERSION NOT A LECAB, BLACK AND CANDY BLUE, HAS ALL 90 MOULDINGS AND ROCKERS WORKING TOP REAR WINDOWS.KENWOOD STERIO I -POD HOOKUP. BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM CUT, PARTIAL REINFORCEMENTS
> MOLDED EXTENDED A-ARMS BRAND NEW 4 PUMP HYDRAULIC SETUP WITH ADEX SUPER DUTY NOT INSTALLED, HOSES ARE RAN, JUST WAS BUILDING THE BACK SEAT. COMES WITH FRONT PILLOWTOP SEATS, COMES WITH STOCK GRILL. DIGITAL DASH READS AROUND 86,000 MILES AND WILL BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. HAVE THE MATERIAL TO FINISH THE INTERIOR IN BLUE.CAR IS STRAIT NEVER BEEN HOPPED WILL NEED SOME TOUCH UP ON THE PAINT WERE IT WAS CUT, 14X7 DAYTON WHEELS NO KNOCKOFFS HAVE ADAPTERS ON COKER 520S RUNS GREAT HAS 4.1 ENGINELOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH LOOKING FOR 11,000 OBO CALL ME IF YOU ARE REALLY INTRESTED 801-425-3756 PHILLIPA AND NO TRADES I HAVE ENOUGH CARS.THANKS


[/quote]
dont do it!!!!!! you motherfucker!!!!!!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Homie Busting Out His Lac...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 12 2009, 06:52 PM~15648843
> *The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> 
> 
> ...


real sick


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

DAMN... REAL NICE LAC.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 12 2009, 04:11 PM~15647910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THIS THREAD IS MY MOTIVATION.. CAN'T WAIT TO START WORKING ON MINE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 12 2009, 06:52 PM~15648843
> *The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 13 2009, 01:50 PM~15656704
> *THIS THREAD IS MY MOTIVATION.. CAN'T WAIT TO START WORKING ON MINE
> *



SAME HERE.. NEVER BUILT A CADDY. BUT IM LEARNING AS I GO, HOPEFULLY MINE WILL BE AS CLEAN AS SOME OF THE ONES PICTURED IN THIS THREAD


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 12 2009, 08:52 PM~15648843
> *The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> 
> 
> ...



*Real Nice*


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 12 2009, 06:52 PM~15648843
> *The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

ttt for 90d 2dr coupes :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

What all parts do you need to 90d out a 80s coupe?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Nov 16 2009, 11:48 AM~15678609
> *What all parts do you need to 90d out a 80s coupe?
> *


TAKE A LOOK AT THE PICS IN THIS THREAD HOMIE.. IT'S SELF EXPLANATORY

FRONT END

BACK BUMPER

ALL THE MOLDINGS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 16 2009, 02:51 PM~15681010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that simple.

1. Digital dash
2. Different trim configuration in the dash (around cluster and radio)
3. Different trim-wood grain in the doors-rear ash trays
4. Seat belts on the doors
5. 350 5.7 V8
6. 700R4 Tranny
7. ABS brakes
8. Front end consists of: (Fenders, header, bumper fillers, bumper, lights)
9. All side molding
10. Rear bumper molding
11. Tail lights have clear lenses instead of straight red.
12. Trunk lid has different trim too.

Probably forgetting something.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> TAKE A LOOK AT THE PICS IN THIS THREAD HOMIE.. IT'S SELF EXPLANATORY
> 
> FRONT END
> 
> ...


Not that simple.

1. Digital dash
2. Different trim configuration in the dash (around cluster and radio)
3. Different trim-wood grain in the doors-rear ash trays
4. Seat belts on the doors
5. 350 5.7 V8
6. 700R4 Tranny
7. ABS brakes
8. Front end consists of: (Fenders, header, bumper fillers, bumper, lights)
9. All side molding
10. Rear bumper molding
11. Tail lights have clear lenses instead of straight red.
12. Trunk lid has different trim too.

Probably forgetting something.
[/quote]
 Thanks looks like i need a 90 parts car :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

To do it all the way.........pretty much, yes.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> Not that simple.
> 
> 1. Digital dash
> 2. Different trim configuration in the dash (around cluster and radio)
> ...


 Thanks looks like i need a 90 parts car :uh:
[/quote]
or just hunt for it all like i did :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> Thanks looks like i need a 90 parts car :uh:


or just hunt for it all like i did :uh: :biggrin:
[/quote]
How much did all of it run you?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> or just hunt for it all like i did :uh: :biggrin:


How much did all of it run you?
[/quote]
I HAVE ALL THE PARTS YOU NEED AND WOULD BE GLAD TO SEND THEM TO YOU TO MAKE YOUR RIDE A 90 WITH THE MOULDINGS ALREADY MADE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> TAKE A LOOK AT THE PICS IN THIS THREAD HOMIE.. IT'S SELF EXPLANATORY
> 
> FRONT END
> 
> ...


Not that simple.

1. Digital dash
2. Different trim configuration in the dash (around cluster and radio)
3. Different trim-wood grain in the doors-rear ash trays
4. Seat belts on the doors
5. 350 5.7 V8
6. 700R4 Tranny
7. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ABS brakes
8. Front end consists of: (Fenders, header, bumper fillers, bumper, lights)
9. All side molding
10. Rear bumper molding
11. Tail lights have clear lenses instead of straight red.
12. Trunk lid has different trim too.

Probably forgetting something.
[/quote]
mine mustnot be 90d out since i dont have abs -------------------------


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: plague, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, big-mike-atl, BLVDBROUGHAM
I SEE SOME MAJOR PLAYAS :0 WHATS UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> Not that simple.
> 
> 1. Digital dash
> 2. Different trim configuration in the dash (around cluster and radio)
> ...


mine mustnot be 90d out since i dont have abs -------------------------
[/quote]
LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2009, 11:29 PM~15686017
> *Not that simple.
> 
> 1. Digital dash
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

me either :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2009, 09:29 PM~15686017
> *Not that simple.
> 
> 1. Digital dash
> ...


*i think its safe to say yours is the exception * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> > The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

:0 GAWWWD DAMNNNN FUKING FLAWWLESS! GOOD JOB BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I've got all the ABS to do it....but I'm not planning on putting it on either.  :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

how high does the digi dash go i was told up to 85


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 17 2009, 05:19 PM~15692918
> *how high does the digi dash go i was told up to 85
> *


i've had my '90 pinned at 110 but i not sure when it stops


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> TAKE A LOOK AT THE PICS IN THIS THREAD HOMIE.. IT'S SELF EXPLANATORY
> 
> FRONT END
> 
> ...


Not that simple.

1. Digital dash
2. Different trim configuration in the dash (around cluster and radio)
3. Different trim-wood grain in the doors-rear ash trays
4. Seat belts on the doors
5. 350 5.7 V8
6. 700R4 Tranny
7. ABS brakes
8. Front end consists of: (Fenders, header, bumper fillers, bumper, lights)
9. All side molding
10. Rear bumper molding
11. Tail lights have clear lenses instead of straight red.
12. Trunk lid has different trim too.

Probably forgetting something.
[/quote]


and the wiring


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 17 2009, 03:22 PM~15694164
> *Not that simple.
> 
> 1. Digital dash
> ...


AND THE FRAME... THE GAS TANK... GAS LINES... THE REAR END... DRIVELINE...


AND TO BE TUUUUELY 90... 


YOU NEED TO ADD THE BACK DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Pillow seats too!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 17 2009, 04:29 PM~15694227
> *AND THE FRAME... THE GAS TANK... GAS LINES... THE REAR END... DRIVELINE...
> AND TO BE TUUUUELY 90...
> YOU NEED TO ADD THE BACK DOORS :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget the 4dr roof :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15694227
> *AND THE FRAME... THE GAS TANK... GAS LINES... THE REAR END... DRIVELINE...
> AND TO BE TUUUUELY 90...
> YOU NEED TO ADD THE BACK DOORS :biggrin:
> *


You mean you didnt keep the original 90's floormats for yours? :scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Nov 17 2009, 05:54 PM~15694385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See....knew I was forgetting stuff!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 17 2009, 06:54 PM~15694385
> *Pillow seats too!
> *


  that would be my top 4 ...after front clip, side panels and rear bumper


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 12:06 PM~15704256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see more of this one.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> and the wiring


AND THE FRAME... THE GAS TANK... GAS LINES... THE REAR END... DRIVELINE...
AND TO BE TUUUUELY 90... 
YOU NEED TO ADD THE BACK DOORS :biggrin:
[/quote]

Pillow seats too! (actually a lot of 90s didn't have pillow seats now that I think about it)
[/quote]

See....knew I was forgetting stuff!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

And for anybody that doesn't lift there's I read something about the 92's sitting 2 inches higher than previous years so whatever's responsible for that I know I'll want in my 90ed (soon as I find the perfect '85 Fleetwood Brougham)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 01:06 PM~15704256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i eventually ended up with this car, i miss it too


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 22 2009, 12:09 PM~15745170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's all does a Fleetwood got that a Coupe De Ville doesn't?


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 22 2009, 04:22 PM~15745944
> *What's all does a Fleetwood got that a Coupe De Ville doesn't?
> *


its the cadillac of cadillas top of the line fully load


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 17 2009, 02:19 PM~15692918
> *how high does the digi dash go i was told up to 85
> *


had one that said 485xxx. that was a taxi and stripped that bitch for parts. got one right now at 128xx


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 04:06 PM~15704256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty ass bitch....but that shit was passed around more than a blunt at a dr.dre concert. That shyt was even out here in brooklyn and queens riding around fo ra minute.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 04:06 PM~15704256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 22 2009, 03:22 PM~15745944
> *What's all does a Fleetwood got that a Coupe De Ville doesn't?
> *


the list can go on if u really wanna know!!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 22 2009, 03:23 PM~15746389
> *its the cadillac of cadillas top of the line fully load
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man I know that, I mean specifically...twilight sentinal, d elegance option, etc?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 16 2009, 11:29 PM~15686017
> *mine  mustnot be  90d out since  i dont have abs -------------------------
> *


I hate abs...makes it hard to stop off a 3 wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Nov 22 2009, 04:23 PM~15746389
> *its the cadillac of cadillas top of the line fully load
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Nice 
my 91 has everything like that also, speaker pods, d'elegance, moon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Nov 23 2009, 03:02 PM~15755890
> *Come on man I know that, I mean specifically...twilight sentinal, d elegance option, etc?
> *


OOOOOOhhhh! :0


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Nov 23 2009, 05:46 PM~15757607
> *Damm Nice
> my 91 has everything like that also, speaker pods, d'elegance,  moon :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


can i have the bose speaker pods? :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 23 2009, 02:29 PM~15756117
> *I hate abs...makes it hard to stop off a 3 wheel. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Nov 23 2009, 06:46 PM~15757607
> *Damm Nice
> my 91 has everything like that also, speaker pods, d'elegance,  moon :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


show off :uh: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up everyone.. 


Is a 90 fleetwood frame the same as a 80 frame..? I just got a 80 coupe and want to 90 it out. I got a good deal on a 90 too! Will the frame work for my coupe? Any help I would appreciate


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Nov 24 2009, 03:33 PM~15768878
> *What's up everyone..
> Is a 90 fleetwood frame the same as a 80 frame..? I just got a 80 coupe and want to 90 it out. I got a good deal on a 90 too! Will the frame work for my coupe? Any help I would appreciate
> *



IT WILL WORK WITH NO PROBLEM


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

PICS FROM VEGAS .. BETTER LATE THAN NEVER
























ider93/CIMG0430.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 25 2009, 11:48 AM~15777153
> *PICS FROM VEGAS .. BETTER LATE THAN NEVER
> 
> 
> ...


these 2 were show-stoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sooner or later :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

about time some one posted some different pics


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> just rite!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2009, 12:33 PM~15778855
> *sooner or later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully sooner than later................ :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2009, 01:33 PM~15778855
> *sooner or later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Im witcha coast..sooner or later


----------



## rollin (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## rollin (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

very nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FORSALE 1983 90D CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE WITH DAYTONS AND 520S CAR HAS ALL MOULDINGS AND 90S PARTS I HAVE BEEN BUILDING THIS CAR FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS THROW A LITTLE PAINT OR I CAN HAVE MY GUY PAINT IT 2500 WILL POST PICTURES IN A MINUTE CAR RUNS GREAT


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by rollin_@Nov 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15798002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 22 2009, 06:13 PM~15747110
> *thats a pretty ass bitch....but that shit was passed around more than a blunt at a dr.dre concert. That shyt was even out here in brooklyn and queens riding around fo ra minute.
> *


wow!! thats some news 2 me!!
thanx 4 the info


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

]







































[/quote]

1983 90D COUPE DEVILLE 
ALL 90 EXTERIOR
COMES WITH DIGITAL DASH
42 INCH MOONROOF
14X7 DAYTONS AND 520S WITH CHINA KNOCKOFFS ALL 90S DOOR SWITCHES AND BROUGHAM INTERIOR LIGHTS
2500 OBO CASH
I HAVE BEEN BUILDING THIS FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS,GOING TO PAINT IT THIS UPCOMING WEEK IF ITS PAINTED ADD ANOTHER 500 I JUST HAVE TO PUT THE HEADER AND ROCKERS ON 
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> ]


1983 90D COUPE DEVILLE 
ALL 90 EXTERIOR
COMES WITH DIGITAL DASH
42 INCH MOONROOF
14X7 DAYTONS AND 520S WITH CHINA KNOCKOFFS ALL 90S DOOR SWITCHES AND BROUGHAM INTERIOR LIGHTS
2500 OBO CASH
I HAVE BEEN BUILDING THIS FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS,GOING TO PAINT IT THIS UPCOMING WEEK IF ITS PAINTED ADD ANOTHER 500 I JUST HAVE TO PUT THE HEADER AND ROCKERS ON 
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

Does anyone know the name and number of the company making the one piece two door side mouldings?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

LRMSUPERSHOW, HARD IN THE PAINT ON THE BLVD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Nov 29 2009, 07:49 PM~15815953
> *Does anyone know the name and number of the company making the one piece two door side mouldings?
> *


82 DEVILLE HES ON HERE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 30 2009, 01:29 AM~15819392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 28 2009, 02:27 PM~15806131
> *wow!! thats some news 2 me!!
> thanx 4 the info
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 30 2009, 01:29 AM~15819392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 30 2009, 09:19 AM~15820918
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 30 2009, 11:58 AM~15821752
> *:buttkick:
> *


JOTO


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ONE OF MY FAVS. LOVE THE COLORS.








.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 30 2009, 09:20 AM~15820928
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wat up dogg


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 30 2009, 12:29 AM~15819392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR IS BADASS AND GOOD PEOPLE, YOU GOT SKILLZ MR. FELIX KEEP DOING YOUR THANG BIG DADDY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 30 2009, 04:22 PM~15824052
> *wat up dogg
> *


SUPP HOMIE


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2009, 11:09 AM~15778615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> > /quote]
> > Bad ass pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

got some new rims


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 1 2009, 09:14 PM~15839801
> *got some new rims
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Fred those look nice, the ones I want look very similar to that


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

*got any more pic's , looks badass!!! *


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Big azz pic


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Two times....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 1 2009, 10:14 PM~15839801
> *got some new rims
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 1 2009, 09:14 PM~15839801
> *got some new rims
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FRED, YOU KEEP GOING THERE LOOKS GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 2 2009, 03:11 PM~15848464
> *
> 
> got any more pic's , looks badass!!!
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 3 2009, 03:40 PM~15860885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 3 2009, 04:13 PM~15860057
> *Big azz pic
> 
> 
> ...


dammit,that fucker is hot!


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15860885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *thanx*


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT 4ALL THIS LAC'S


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 3 2009, 03:40 PM~15860885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 3 2009, 01:13 PM~15860057
> *Big azz pic
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the quarter panel?


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SELLING MY RIMS FROM MY OLD CADDIE WILL FIT ALL CADDIES 650 CASH OR TRADE FOR SOMETHING OMAR 760 863-6865


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Dec 5 2009, 12:28 PM~15879889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT. REAL CLEAN. WHAT'S THE COLOR?


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Dec 5 2009, 10:28 AM~15879889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean just need some lifts but real siiiccckkk!!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 5 2009, 01:30 PM~15881111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleannnn ride homie uffin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 4 2009, 11:50 PM~15877287
> *what happened to the quarter panel?
> *


Car has been passed around like a dirty whore.....one of the owners backed it into something. Supposed to be getting redone now by yet ANOTHER owner.


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 7 2009, 11:12 AM~15898921
> *Super clean just need some lifts but real siiiccckkk!!
> *


I FEEL U HOMIE,IT GOTS 56,OOO ORIGANAL MILES SO i'M ABOUT TO BAG THIS ONE


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 7 2009, 11:05 AM~15898852
> *I LIKE THAT.  REAL CLEAN.  WHAT'S THE COLOR?
> *


SWITCH BLADE METALLIC OFF 09 CADILLAC DTS


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

nice very nice  


> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509+Dec 5 2009, 10:28 AM~15879889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 5 2009, 03:30 PM~15881108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Dec 5 2009, 10:28 AM~15879889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lawd! :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

I need help? Anybody know were the v.i.n. #'s are located on a 90-92 cadillac fleetwood frame :dunno:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Dec 5 2009, 11:28 AM~15879889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean, reminds me of my Lac.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Dec 10 2009, 09:53 PM~15943761
> *Clean, reminds me of my Lac.
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC RIGHT THERE FROM THE STREET CUSTOM SHOOT, MADE ME WANT ONE


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 10 2009, 10:04 PM~15943924
> *CLASSIC RIGHT THERE FROM THE STREET CUSTOM SHOOT, MADE ME WANT ONE
> *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

love this pic!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 12 2009, 09:57 AM~15957664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X1000


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Oct 5 2009, 05:23 AM~15269614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 1984 Fleetwood Brougham with a Factory 38inch sun roof....where can I find the weather seals for it ????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

mr lac on here sells them


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 12 2009, 05:57 AM~15957664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 13 2009, 11:15 PM~15974421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anybody have any dew sweeps from a parts car that are in good shape that they want to sell. 2 or 4 door....... I already got with Mr Lac. Theres got to be a better way


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 14 2009, 12:15 AM~15974421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this one Kricket?this one goes hard!!! I normally like the fleetwoods just nice and clean but there is something about this one!!


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 16 2009, 11:24 AM~15998600
> *Anymore pics of this one Kricket?this one goes hard!!!  I normally like the fleetwoods just nice and clean but there is something about this one!!
> *


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2009, 03:26 PM~15778784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAY-UM :0


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Do anyone know if a 5th wheel kit off a 1990 Eldorado fit on a 82 coupe?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 17 2009, 02:59 AM~16006201
> *Do anyone know if a 5th wheel kit off a 1990 Eldorado fit on a 82 coupe?
> *


it should


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CHROME IS GOOD THE TOP IS NICE BUT THE BUCKET IS REALLY DENTED WOULD NEED TO BE FIXED LOCATED IN OGDEN,UTAH 370 SHIPPED


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 17 2009, 01:35 PM~16008885
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lac is sick bro


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 05:11 PM~16012868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, WHATS UP BIG DADDY I WANT TO SEE THAT GRILL,DID YOU GET IT DONE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 17 2009, 05:30 PM~16013077
> *DAMN, WHATS UP BIG DADDY I WANT TO SEE THAT GRILL,DID YOU GET IT DONE
> *




WUTS UP HOMEBOY? 
WHICH 1?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 17 2009, 05:25 PM~16013016
> *lac is sick bro
> *



THNX


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

shitty cell phone pics!
BEFORE

A WEEK AFTER


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 05:41 PM~16013215
> *shitty cell phone pics!
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Ouch!!!That's why I don't slam the hood anymore on any of my rides.Repair came out good.Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 17 2009, 04:57 PM~16013361
> *Ouch!!!That's why I don't slam the hood anymore on any of my rides.Repair came out good.Nice job. :thumbsup:
> *


SPECIALLY NO CLOSING IT FROM THE CORNER


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:57 PM~16013361
> *Ouch!!!That's why I don't slam the hood anymore on any of my rides.Repair came out good.Nice job. :thumbsup:
> *




CYLINDER SHOT OUT!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 17 2009, 05:59 PM~16013386
> *SPECIALLY NO CLOSING IT FROM THE CORNER
> *



I WAS TRYIN TO CAP ONSOMEBODY LIKE YOU TAUGHT ME.......................
















AND IT DIDNT WRK


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 06:11 PM~16012868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 08:41 PM~16013215
> *shitty cell phone pics!
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 17 2009, 06:02 PM~16013420
> *
> *




Lemme know when u bustin out , so i can put mine up!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 05:07 PM~16013473
> *Lemme know when u bustin out , so i can put mine up!
> *


lol just send it to me


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anybody know what happened to King Brougham...Just wondering havent seen the car in yrs


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 07:07 PM~16013473
> *Lemme know when u bustin out , so i can put mine up!
> *


 :0 aint nothin wrong with a little competition :biggrin: my car aint on your level just yet


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 17 2009, 07:11 PM~16014130
> *:0 aint nothin wrong with a little competition  :biggrin: my car aint on your level just yet
> *



I'M A BAD SPORT , AND DON'T PLAY FAIR. ASK BRIAN..................


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 16 2009, 01:24 PM~15998600
> *Anymore pics of this one Kricket?this one goes hard!!!  I normally like the fleetwoods just nice and clean but there is something about this one!!
> *


so many small details - you could spend an hour going over this car and still see something new. def show stopper


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 08:29 PM~16014300
> *I'M A BAD SPORT , AND DON'T PLAY FAIR. ASK BRIAN..................
> *


lol then i guess you wouldnt mind me parking next to you at a show? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 08:11 PM~16012868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man homie i am diggin your lac that fucker is dope.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Anybody have any door handles for a 2 door


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2009, 05:11 PM~16012868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Brougham!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 18 2009, 12:01 AM~16017170
> *lol then i guess you wouldnt mind me parking next to you at a show?  :biggrin:
> *



Only if u dont mind leavin w a few imperfections.......


:biggrin: 


j/k. anytime


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Dec 18 2009, 12:17 AM~16017274
> *man homie i am diggin your lac that fucker is dope.
> *




Thnx, buy it! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 18 2009, 08:15 AM~16018814
> *Nice Brougham!!! :thumbsup:
> *




thnx


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 18 2009, 05:07 AM~16018123
> *Anybody have any door handles for a 2 door
> *


i thought they were the same as the back doors of a 4 door. hno:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 18 2009, 11:41 AM~16019942
> *Only if u dont mind leavin w a few imperfections.......
> :biggrin:
> j/k. anytime
> *


as long as i rolled up with those imperfections its all gravy! :cheesy: 




looks like next years show season should be fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

trying to get it done by February 2010 got a color in mid but still browsing.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 18 2009, 01:41 PM~16019950
> *Thnx, buy it! :biggrin:
> *


shit homie i got my own lol....but if i had big bank i would think bout it jus to have another.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Dec 18 2009, 04:39 PM~16022937
> *trying to get it done by February 2010 got a color in mid but still browsing.
> 
> 
> ...



I say pink to match your shirt :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Dec 17 2009, 09:29 PM~16014300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:15 PM~16030690
> *:cheesy:
> H-Town built   :0
> 
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> my new ride finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

like this coupe.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## LILTIM83 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 03:15 PM~16030690
> *
> H-Town built
> *


:yes: 
Awwready.......it's home of the Cadi-King.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> H-Town built
> 
> 
> *HOMEBOY BUILT! ONLY REASON I GOT IT.
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> > H-Town built
> > *HOMEBOY BUILT! ONLY REASON I GOT IT.
> > GIVE A FUCK WUT ANYBODY SAYS!!
> > GIVE CREDIT WHERE IT'S DUE. THATS WHY THEY STICKER'S STILL ON THE WINDSHEILD.
> ...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Still no word on the "ToothDeville" the one with all the rappers on it?

I think that is gonna really be something different!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Dec 22 2009, 11:33 AM~16056915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

THE GUC DEVILLE IS ON THE DRAWING BOARD WITH NEW IDEAS AHEAD STAY TUNED :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> > H-Town built
> > *HOMEBOY BUILT! ONLY REASON I GOT IT.
> > GIVE A FUCK WUT ANYBODY SAYS!!
> > GIVE CREDIT WHERE IT'S DUE. THATS WHY THEY STICKER'S STILL ON THE WINDSHEILD.
> ...


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Dec 25 2009, 11:53 AM~16087625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean...


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

THE 83 GUC DVILLE IS UNDR CONSTRUCTION RITE NOW,BUT THE NEXT TIME U SEE IT IT WILL BE COMPLETE :biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

merry christmas!!!


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Dec 25 2009, 06:41 PM~16089677
> *THE 83 GUC DVILLE IS UNDR CONSTRUCTION RITE NOW,BUT THE NEXT TIME U SEE IT IT WILL BE COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen tis car up close in Tucson AZ and ficcing ssiicccck! Nice ride homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93Royalty_@Dec 27 2009, 03:35 AM~16099770
> *I seen tis car up close in Tucson AZ and ficcing ssiicccck! Nice ride homie. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO   :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

THE GUC DVILLE AT THE PHX SUPER SHO...


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Dec 27 2009, 11:50 PM~16107652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

Is there a section for 90 parts to convert a coupe to 90


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

Could someone tell me whats all done to this lac in this video looks like just headlights but would the 90s headlights fit in a 80s without changing annything http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2ZK04x7XtQ


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 01:20 PM~16145723
> *Could someone tell me whats all done to this lac in this video looks like just headlights but would the 90s headlights fit in a 80s without changing annything http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2ZK04x7XtQ
> *


They just put a 90 clip but no fenders.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 31 2009, 01:26 PM~16145767
> *They just put a 90 clip but no fenders.
> *


so just the header panel and headlights?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Dec 31 2009, 08:45 PM~16149392
> *so just the header panel and headlights?
> *


yeah


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt 4 my muther fuckin brougham ryders!!!!
shit let the 2010 shine on my 2 door brougham moldings!!!!  
staying on them thangs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

GUC DVILLE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 1 2010, 05:08 PM~16155355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CLEAN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 31 2009, 08:47 PM~16149829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE THAT THE DREAM TEAM BUILT IS ONE OF THE NICEST CADDYS I HAVE SEEN COME OUT IN A WILE FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, COULDNT STOP STARIN AT IT IN VEGAS, REALLY NICE PAINT COMBO AND EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 1 2010, 07:50 PM~16155657
> *THIS ONE THAT THE DREAM TEAM BUILT IS ONE OF THE NICEST CADDYS I HAVE SEEN COME OUT IN A WILE FROM TOP TO BOTTOM, COULDNT STOP STARIN AT IT IN VEGAS, REALLY NICE PAINT COMBO AND EVERYTHING ELSE
> *


x100


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jan 1 2010, 11:08 PM~16157327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always loved that white/tan color combo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I remember seein it on RobLBC's car in Orlando back in the day


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 2 2010, 11:06 AM~16160233
> *always loved that white/tan color combo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I remember seein it on RobLBC's car in Orlando back in the day
> *


thanks man. yea nester showed me pics of that car when i was at his shop


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16155640
> *REAL CLEAN
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

83 GUC DEVILLE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 31 2009, 09:37 PM~16149774
> *ttt 4 my muther fuckin brougham ryders!!!!
> shit let the 2010 shine on my 2 door brougham moldings!!!!
> staying on them thangs!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

A LITTLE MORE TO DO BUT ALMOST THERE HAD SOME OTHER STUFF GOING ON

WILL BE GOING TO PAINT AND BE FORSALE NEXT WEEK, COMES WITH WHEELS ALSO HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT A CLEAN CADDY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 13 2010, 10:24 PM~16284325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see those Texas tags


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 13 2010, 08:24 PM~16284325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you were workin yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16284325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 18 2009, 12:01 PM~16020582
> *i thought they were the same as the back doors of a 4 door. hno:
> *


yes all the same


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 18 2009, 06:07 AM~16018123
> *Anybody have any door handles for a 2 door
> *


I have some clean door handles check ur pm


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 2 2010, 11:06 AM~16160233
> *always loved that white/tan color combo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I remember seein it on RobLBC's car in Orlando back in the day
> *


 :yes:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looking good fred


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 14 2010, 07:03 PM~16293196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lac homie


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16293196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16293196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16293196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Caddy is tight :wow:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Fellas!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16293196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Fred!


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up homies... I'm trying to change the rear speakers on my 80 coupe.. It says that 6x9's is what goes in the rear deck.. But mine don't fit.. Everything I find online says 6x9's can anyone confirm?? 


I'd appreciate anyhelp


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

*The stock speakers are 4x10 ( i think ) in my 82. You can go to crutchfield.com and input your year and make and it'll tell you. You should be able to make them 6x9's fit though.*


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 13 2010, 09:24 PM~16284325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey big dog you have a set of panels for sale? *


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 19 2010, 07:23 PM~16344413
> *The stock speakers are 4x10 ( i think ) in my 82. You can go to crutchfield.com and input your year and make and it'll tell you.  You should be able to make them 6x9's fit though.
> *



Thanks homie.. Appreciate the help!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 19 2010, 07:25 PM~16344436
> *Hey big dog you have a set of panels for sale?
> *


ARE YOU READY FOR SOME NOW, OR LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY, I WIL BE BACK TO VEGAS SOON SO YOU WONT HAVE TO PAY SHIPPING CAUSE I GOT THE HOOK UP :cheesy:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

*You got a PM P!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jan 19 2010, 06:20 PM~16344388
> *What's up homies...  I'm trying to change the rear speakers on my 80 coupe.. It says that 6x9's is what goes in the rear deck.. But mine don't fit.. Everything I find online says 6x9's can anyone confirm??
> I'd appreciate anyhelp
> *


you need to find a stereo store thats been around for a while and see if they have any of the adapters left. they clip the 6x9 in the place for the 4x10


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 18 2010, 10:21 AM~16325726
> *Looking Good Fred!
> *


Good lookin out homie!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 17 2009, 05:49 PM~16013926
> *Does anybody know what happened to King Brougham...Just wondering havent seen the car in yrs
> *


That's cause its in Japan


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^^^^did someone end up buying this car? I remember ssing it on Craigslist for a while


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 20 2010, 12:25 PM~16352352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 13 2010, 09:24 PM~16284325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color you painting? what color interior? digi dash? :yes:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 20 2010, 02:25 PM~16352352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: GOT MORE PIXS!!!! :wow: :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16357460
> *what color you painting? what color interior? digi dash? :yes:
> *


I SOLD THE CAR, WE ARE GONNA PAINT IT THE COLOR HE WANTS I WAS GOING SILVER, BUT I THINK HE WANT S A BLUE


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 20 2010, 08:22 PM~16358517
> *I SOLD THE CAR, WE ARE GONNA PAINT IT THE COLOR HE WANTS I WAS GOING SILVER, BUT I THINK HE WANT S A BLUE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 82 deville, laidlowOR97759
thats the one you should of got


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16358517
> *I SOLD THE CAR, WE ARE GONNA PAINT IT THE COLOR HE WANTS I WAS GOING SILVER, BUT I THINK HE WANT S A BLUE
> *


Blue is nice :wave:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 20 2010, 10:00 PM~16358968
> *Blue is nice :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU, YOURE BLUE IS NICE BUT WE ARE ON A TIGHT BUDGET OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 20 2010, 10:22 PM~16358517
> *I SOLD THE CAR, WE ARE GONNA PAINT IT THE COLOR HE WANTS I WAS GOING SILVER, BUT I THINK HE WANT S A BLUE
> *


damn that was quick


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 21 2010, 09:58 AM~16362757
> *damn that was quick
> *


GOING BACK TO TEXAS


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 02:18 PM~16364720
> *GOING BACK TO TEXAS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jan 20 2010, 12:08 PM~16350773
> *you need to find a stereo store thats been around for a while and see if they have any of the adapters left. they clip the 6x9 in the place for the 4x10
> *


simple mod just cut some spacers outta mdf and ur done


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 20 2010, 10:00 PM~16358968
> *Blue is nice :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


*Very Nice homie. *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16358517
> *I SOLD THE CAR, WE ARE GONNA PAINT IT THE COLOR HE WANTS I WAS GOING SILVER, BUT I THINK HE WANT S A BLUE
> *


*
Hey P thanks for the hookup homie. Im outside waitin on the mail right now.* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 20 2010, 10:00 PM~16358968
> *Blue is nice :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


more pix of this sexy beast :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 21 2010, 08:48 PM~16370049
> *
> Hey P thanks for the hookup homie.  Im outside waitin on the mail right now. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eurocoupelac (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Anybody looking for a caddy? :run:

I took these pics for my homie... sale topic in my sig...


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 12:47 AM~16373083
> *Anybody looking for a caddy? :run:
> 
> I took these pics for my homie... sale topic in my sig...
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

20sale/caddy/_MG_7680.jpg[/img]








http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/Knightstalker83/for%

BRO THIS IS A CLEAN CADDY I WAS WONDERING IF THIS EMBLEM WOULD BE FOR THE TRUNK KEY AND IF SO WERE WOULD I BE ABLE TO GET ONE ??OR WHAT CADDY DID YOU GET THIS FROM??? THANKS


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16371314
> *more pix of this sexy beast  :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: PLEASE MORE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 21 2010, 01:18 PM~16364720
> *GOING BACK TO TEXAS
> *


i just sold my car it went to texas too.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 07:48 PM~16369163
> *simple mod just cut some spacers outta mdf and ur done
> *


 Thanks for the help.. Got it all figured out


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up homies? I have a 80 coupe deville, and a donor 91 fleetwood.. I'm gonna start on my conversion.. Do any of u guys have any tips or tricks u can offer.. I been searching and not much I can find.. Any help I'd appreciate.. I'm a newbieto this


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15839801
> *got some new rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Jan 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16379201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 06:37 PM~16408997
> *:yes: Yeah it's for the trunk homie... As far as WHERE? :dunno: Dealership?
> 
> 
> ...


ELDARADOS AND DEVILLES I HAVE SOME EXTRA IF YOU WANT ONE


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 25 2010, 03:38 PM~16406252
> *What's up homies?  I have a 80 coupe deville, and a donor 91 fleetwood.. I'm gonna start on my conversion.. Do any of u guys have any tips or tricks u can offer.. I been searching and not much I can find.. Any help I'd appreciate.. I'm a newbieto this
> *


Im also wondering about this, Do all my rocker mouldings from my 90 Fleet Brougham fit a 80's 2 door or is there some mods I need to do?
Maybe I'm asking alot but could someone give me a list of all the parts I need to take of my 90 to do the 2 door conversion (assuming they're all usuable)? Or is there a topic for this specifically. Trying to save some garage space. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 14 2010, 08:03 PM~16293196
> *
> 
> 
> ...




FRED THE RIMZ ARE FUNKY FRESH HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2010, 06:37 PM~16408997
> *:yes: Yeah it's for the trunk homie... As far as WHERE? :dunno: Dealership?
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 25 2010, 07:55 PM~16409907
> *ELDARADOS AND DEVILLES I HAVE SOME EXTRA IF YOU WANT ONE
> *


BRO PM WITH A PRICE AND A PHOTO !!!!!!! THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 20 2010, 09:00 PM~16358968
> *Blue is nice :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like those castle grills on Coupes and Fleets, but that one looks real nice.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jan 25 2010, 08:29 PM~16410337
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16381312
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


  *I like.*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

LAC'S LIVE ON FOREVER :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Jan 25 2010, 11:53 PM~16411762
> *Im also wondering about this, Do all my rocker mouldings from my 90 Fleet Brougham fit a 80's 2 door or is there some mods I need to do?
> Maybe I'm asking alot but could someone give me a list of all the parts I need to take of my 90 to do the 2 door conversion (assuming they're all usuable)? Or is there a topic for this specifically.  Trying to save some garage space. Thanks in advance guys
> *


 the only rockers that you will be needing from your 90 donor car are the rear quarter ones (behind the rear wheel to the rear bumper) you will need the rockers from a 2 door fleetwood coupe if your 90'n out a coupe deville the 4 door rockers wont work


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 22 2010, 07:38 PM~16380214
> *:yes:  :yes:  PLEASE MORE
> *


creep'n thru the fog :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Im throwing my ride up here again, for the hell of it....................


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

all the 90 coupes and broughams look great. my hooptie


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 26 2010, 06:24 PM~16419986
> *the only rockers that you will be needing from your 90 donor car are the rear quarter ones (behind the rear wheel to the rear bumper) you will need the rockers from a 2 door fleetwood coupe if your 90'n out a coupe deville the 4 door rockers wont work
> *


Appreciate the help homie, front clips is swappable huh


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Jan 26 2010, 08:32 PM~16422794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 26 2010, 10:15 PM~16423450
> *all the 90 coupes and broughams look great. my hooptie
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 26 2010, 08:41 PM~16422954
> *creep'n thru the fog :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 09:46 AM~16428339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 11:46 AM~16428339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That yours?? Anymore pics?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i think its the orange lac. photoshop


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 27 2010, 10:46 AM~16428339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 27 2010, 12:31 PM~16429298
> *i think its the orange lac. photoshop
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:x: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 27 2010, 01:31 PM~16429298
> *i think its the orange lac. photoshop
> *


  that would look bad-ass


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 27 2010, 02:29 PM~16430395
> * that would look bad-ass
> *


x2 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 20 2010, 02:13 PM~16352263
> *That's cause its in Japan
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 04:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 04:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yea buddy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 26 2010, 08:41 PM~16422954
> *creep'n thru the fog :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 26 2010, 10:15 PM~16423450
> *all the 90 coupes and broughams look great. my hooptie
> 
> 
> ...


thas hot :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Jan 26 2010, 10:32 PM~16422794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride reminds me of my car in the 90's


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 04:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 04:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:  REAL NICE!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 05:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats classy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 05:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Jan 22 2010, 06:22 PM~16379453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice I like that color :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

bigger pics~!


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 28 2010, 03:04 PM~16442437
> *bigger pics~!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 28 2010, 04:04 PM~16442437
> *bigger pics~!
> *


thats all i got  that car belonged to a friend of mine years ago, he just sent them to me on my phone. had to share em :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

All this bad ass Brougham I love my coupe but I need to get back to my broum  :werd:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0
TESTED IT 2 OR 3 TIMES 145 SHIPPED


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Raider1981 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## 1983 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 30 2010, 01:41 AM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 09:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice cadillac


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin: hno:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 10:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Top notch.*


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 10:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this one??? Looks sick


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 10:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKED IT BEFORE, LIKE I TOLD YOU, I LOVE IT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 10:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 27 2010, 04:22 PM~16431538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

something i made today of one of my favorite 90'd caddies. :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16371314
> *more pix of this sexy beast  :biggrin:
> *


I checked off one of my ''to do in the coupe'' box when I cruise Las Vegas Blvd last year  :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 31 2010, 02:19 PM~16469164
> *I checked off one of my ''to do in the coupe'' box when I cruise Las Vegas Blvd last year   :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My 84 Caddy, It's Not Completely 90'd Yet But It's Gettin There, Pretty Good For A 17 Year Old~ :biggrin:


----------



## ochun h.p (Jan 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 02:44 PM~16469334
> *My 84 Caddy, It's Not Completely 90'd Yet But It's Gettin There, Pretty Good For A 17 Year Old~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 31 2010, 09:19 PM~16472736
> *LOOKS NICE....
> *


*THANKS*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 02:44 PM~16469334
> *My 84 Caddy, It's Not Completely 90'd Yet But It's Gettin There, Pretty Good For A 17 Year Old~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU GOT IT BACK


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 31 2010, 10:29 PM~16473642
> *SO YOU GOT IT BACK
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Jan 29 2010, 11:41 PM~16457665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That mug is SUPER clean! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

can someone give me the dimensions of the E&G grille for these?
height and width please..thanks.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 1 2010, 08:34 AM~16475874
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD, I KNOW YOU MISSED IT.


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 02:44 PM~16469334
> *My 84 Caddy, It's Not Completely 90'd Yet But It's Gettin There, Pretty Good For A 17 Year Old~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohh shit u got the ride back?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 1 2010, 11:17 PM~16484404
> *can someone give me the dimensions of the E&G grille for these?
> height and width please..thanks.
> *


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

MY LAC 84 FLEETWOOD
ALMOST DONE WITH THE FRAME


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Feb 2 2010, 12:10 PM~16488902
> *ohh shit u got the ride back?
> *


hell yea homie :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 2 2010, 03:40 PM~16490874
> *hell yea homie :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS LOVE FOR A RIDE LOL :thumbsup: GOOD 2 HEAR HOMIE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 28 2010, 04:52 PM~16442331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: another car i molested :boink:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2010, 06:29 PM~16492589
> *:boink: another car i molested :boink:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Feb 2 2010, 06:25 PM~16492543
> *NOW THATS LOVE FOR A RIDE LOL  :thumbsup: GOOD 2 HEAR HOMIE
> *


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow:





















:wow:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Feb 2 2010, 03:31 PM~16490791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So whos going to be done 1st you or Moe?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Feb 2 2010, 07:24 PM~16491937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 almost TWINS! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT............


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jan 31 2010, 03:44 PM~16469334
> *My 84 Caddy, It's Not Completely 90'd Yet But It's Gettin There, Pretty Good For A 17 Year Old~ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good to see you got it back bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 4 2010, 08:52 PM~16516276
> *good to see you got it back bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 31 2010, 02:19 PM~16469164
> *I checked off one of my ''to do in the coupe'' box when I cruise Las Vegas Blvd last year   :biggrin:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


The Big "G" on the strip. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.... 4 ALL LAC LOVERS.


----------



## crookedthoughts (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 PM~16518570
> *TTT.... 4 ALL LAC LOVERS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Cali-stylz


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 5 2010, 02:38 PM~16523708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thats bad as fuck!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:cheesy: BUMP


----------



## 79Dmarchand (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 5 2010, 02:38 PM~16523708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a NICE stance right there


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 5 2010, 04:38 PM~16523708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

is that the one from Florida?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 5 2010, 01:38 PM~16523708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Like that. Thanks Nate. Anyone have more shots of this ride? Different angles? Shot of the rear bumper?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 26 2010, 09:41 PM~16422954
> *creep'n thru the fog :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Were could i get the trim for the rear of the window like this 1 cause my coupe doesent look right without the vinyl top?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 6 2010, 03:38 AM~16529696
> *:cheesy: Like that. Thanks Nate. Anyone have more shots of this ride? Different angles? Shot of the rear bumper?
> *


saw it in tampa - shit is clean. i think Nester had a hand in the conversion 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 6 2010, 07:14 PM~16535124
> *saw it in tampa - shit is clean. i think Nester had a hand in the conversion
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks for the pics, anyone have any of the rear bumper?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 6 2010, 09:19 PM~16535695
> *Thanks for the pics, anyone have any of the rear bumper?
> *


Go to The Majestics Daytona Beach topic! He is the President!!! Thats a clean ass 90'd out 70's


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

anyone know if all rwd transmission crossmembers are the same? i got one out of a 90 brougham but couldnt remember what drivetrain it had tho.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 6 2010, 11:36 PM~16537456
> *Go to The Majestics Daytona Beach topic! He is the President!!! Thats a clean ass 90'd out 70's
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: Anyone have more 78-79's with 90 updates? Looking to do this with my 79 hno: so any info or pics is appreciated.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 28 2010, 03:04 PM~16442437
> *bigger pics~!
> *


IS THIS BIG ENOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 6 2010, 02:35 PM~16533191
> *Were could i get the trim for the rear of the window like this 1 cause my coupe doesent look right without the vinyl top?
> 
> 
> ...


You will need more then just the trim to make it look right..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16542946
> *anyone know if all rwd transmission crossmembers are the same? i got one out of a 90 brougham but couldnt remember what drivetrain it had tho.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16543862
> *IS THIS BIG ENOUGH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


thats better :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

That is bad ass! :worship:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 7 2010, 11:03 PM~16544486
> *You will need more then just the trim to make it look right..
> *


What else?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 8 2010, 12:05 AM~16544521
> *
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 thanks big dogg. i heard between 80-92 models some where different.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 8 2010, 01:01 PM~16549711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 8 2010, 10:28 AM~16549104
> *thats better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> :0 those are two of the sickest caddys I,ve seen on here :0
> where did those come from? who painted them :worship:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:0 those are two of the sickest caddys I,ve seen on here :0 
where did those come from? who painted them :worship:


Not sure where the top one from? The bottom one is a R.O. members from Cali. Not sure who painted them . they were both in Phx at a past LRM show!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jan 31 2010, 12:26 PM~16467928
> *something i made today of one of my favorite 90'd caddies. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



The Goose is in the early stages of being made over, should be ready later this year..............................................


----------



## green61 (Aug 15, 2009)

og shit!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MY NEW 83 COUPE DE VILLE ~PROJECT~


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 11 2010, 05:15 PM~16586763
> *MY NEW 83 COUPE DE VILLE ~PROJECT~
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## sweepea (May 15, 2008)

> saw it in tampa - shit is clean. i think Nester had a hand in the conversion
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 6 2010, 08:14 PM~16535124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

on of my favorites! :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't forget about us Mississippi Boyz looking to upgrade to a Lincoln


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DO A 4DOOR 90-92 FRONT GLASS FIT A 2 DOOR LAC??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i heard from a real good source, no. 4 door glass is taller... or the other way around. but i really dont know never tried it.


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 12 2010, 10:50 PM~16598600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac got more flix?  going from a cadillac to a ford is not upgrading :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 13 2010, 01:10 AM~16598851
> *i heard from a real good source, no. 4 door glass is taller... or the other way around. but i really dont know never tried it.
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 11 2010, 06:30 PM~16586881
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 12 2010, 09:02 PM~16598103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks like the one on T.I. top back video??????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 12 2010, 09:02 PM~16598103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> > :0 those are two of the sickest caddys I,ve seen on here :0
> > where did those come from? who painted them :worship:
> 
> 
> The convertible is in Az. It's a MAJESTICS car. DOC painted the patterns on it


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Feb 13 2010, 07:57 PM~16605065
> *this one looks like the one on T.I. top back video??????
> *


its the same 1


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 9 2010, 05:15 PM~16563567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ochun h.p_@Jan 31 2010, 04:45 PM~16470143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Feb 14 2010, 12:10 PM~16609648
> *
> *


WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU BIG DADDY :wow:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 14 2010, 02:44 PM~16610546
> *WHATS BEEN UP WITH YOU BIG DADDY :wow:
> *


Nada doggie. Just been chillin. What about u?


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

COPPERTONE CADI WAIT TILL ROUND 2 COMES OUT ROYAL IMAGE C.C BABY BOY................. WHAT IT DEW....







ROYALIMAGE C.C.


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

COPPERTONE CADI...... LA PUENTE BABY TO A SHOW NEAR U... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ROYAL IMAGE C.C


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Feb 14 2010, 09:31 PM~16613783
> *Nada doggie. Just been chillin. What about u?
> *


WAS LOOKING AT YOUR CADDY AND THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS, THAT 90D GAME IN YOUR CLUB IS SICK THAT ONE THAT BLUE SILVER ONE THAT CAME OUT AT THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR YOURS AND THE UNDERTAKER WOULD LOOK GOOD LINED UP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 12 2010, 08:02 PM~16598103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this please


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 15 2010, 10:13 AM~16617933
> *more pics of this please
> *


x2


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 15 2010, 10:20 AM~16617526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, color is bad ass, clean & simple


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

the last pics i took before i sold her!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 15 2010, 10:20 AM~16617526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE...*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Feb 15 2010, 04:45 PM~16619169
> *the last pics i took before i sold her!!!
> 
> 
> ...


it went to tx right?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 15 2010, 08:12 PM~16622427
> *it went to tx right?
> *



:0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Feb 14 2010, 01:51 AM~16607406
> *its the same 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 15 2010, 08:12 PM~16622427
> *it went to tx right?
> *


yup. to a real cool guy


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Any in Arizona, Cali, Nevada for sale? :drama:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 15 2010, 08:01 PM~16623018
> *Any in Arizona, Cali, Nevada for sale?  :drama:
> *



buy marcs so he can finish the rag! :cheesy: LOL


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 15 2010, 09:02 PM~16623031
> *buy marcs so he can finish the rag! :cheesy: LOL
> *


Im looking for something a lil more finished


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Feb 15 2010, 09:02 PM~16623031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lil more finished=a lil more money


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 15 2010, 09:39 PM~16623549
> *Yea!
> A lil more finished=a lil more money
> *


As my lil memory recalls, you said you wouldnt sell it to me anyways :ninja:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 15 2010, 10:02 PM~16623031
> *buy marcs so he can finish the rag! :cheesy: LOL
> *


WHATS CRACKIN DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I GOT THIS BACK FROM A FRIEND IT DIDNT WORK FOR HIM SO ITS BACK UPCHROME IS GOOD THE TOP IS NICE BUT THE BUCKET IS REALLY DENTED WOULD NEED TO BE FIXED LOCATED IN OGDEN,UTAH 325 SHIPPED


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Feb 15 2010, 01:45 PM~16619169
> *the last pics i took before i sold her!!!
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16623728
> *WHATS  CRACKIN  DOGG :biggrin:
> *



what up maynnn :cheesy:


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 07:43 PM~1910917
> *ul;ij
> *


say homie wher u get your tires at???
sumthin i would roll dawn here in texas!!


----------



## sweepea (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Feb 15 2010, 01:45 PM~16619169
> *the last pics i took before i sold her!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Zfelix there is a guy in az that has one for sale


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 15 2010, 08:54 PM~16623776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


13" or 14"


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 15 2010, 08:01 PM~16623018
> *Any in Arizona, Cali, Nevada for sale?  :drama:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516654


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 15 2010, 08:03 AM~16616686
> *WAS LOOKING AT YOUR CADDY AND THAT SHIT IS BAD ASS, THAT 90D GAME IN YOUR CLUB IS SICK THAT ONE THAT BLUE SILVER ONE THAT CAME OUT AT THE SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR YOURS AND THE UNDERTAKER WOULD LOOK GOOD LINED UP
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+Feb 16 2010, 05:25 PM~16631939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like but i dont know about diesel engines...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 16 2010, 06:05 PM~16633054
> *info please  :cheesy:
> I like but i dont know about diesel engines...
> *


 :no: diesel motor. It has the 368.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 16 2010, 06:22 PM~16633274
> *:no: diesel motor. It has the 368.
> *


So its just the reg. that still says it? That means you can put any motor in it and never have to worry about smog?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 15 2010, 09:49 PM~16623708
> *As my lil memory recalls, you said you wouldnt sell it to me anyways  :ninja:
> *


Correction I said I didn't want to cuzz I would have to lower the price for the USO discount and I need a couple staccs to finish the Vert. :happysad:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 16 2010, 06:24 PM~16633306
> *So its just the reg. that still says it? That means you can put any motor in it and never have to worry about smog?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 16 2010, 07:24 PM~16633306
> *So its just the reg. that still says it? That means you can put any motor in it and never have to worry about smog?
> *


WHAT IS A SMOG?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 16 2010, 05:41 PM~16632116
> *13" or 14"
> *


13


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC+Feb 16 2010, 07:56 PM~16633801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smog check. whats up big guy!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 16 2010, 06:24 PM~16633306
> *So its just the reg. that still says it? That means you can put any motor in it and never have to worry about smog?
> *


exactly, registered as a diesel, has regular engine in it. you can put whatever you want in it and never have to smog it...  
 lucky fucker, that would be the main reason i wouldnt sell it. i hate smog checks


----------



## sweepea (May 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague+Feb 16 2010, 08:42 PM~16635480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: I would never sell that one! You could put this in it and drive...


(not mine by the way, just found the pic) :happysad:


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> A smog check is a test done on the exhaust system of a motor vehicle to determine how many pollutants, and of which type, the vehicle is emitting. The smog check also includes an assessment of other parts of the vehicle to make sure that they are in working order, especially those parts which pertain to emissions control. In the United States, most states have smog check requirements which vary from state to state in a nationwide effort to address clean air issues.
> 
> Some states have a biannual smog check program, while others require testing every year. Most states exempt certain vehicles from the smog check, such as vehicles more than thirty or less than five years old. Most states require a successful smog check to sell a vehicle, and will require a smog certificate before the title can be transferred. Consumers should check with their state's Department of Motor Vehicles to find out more about the smog requirements for their area.
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Feb 16 2010, 10:06 PM~16635794
> *You know I have selective hearing  :biggrin:  you know ill take good care of it
> Smog check. whats up big guy!
> *


WHAT UP DADDY :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 16 2010, 06:24 PM~16633306
> *So its just the reg. that still says it? That means you can put any motor in it and never have to worry about smog?
> *


Right! That's what i'm doing to one of my cadi's.....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2010, 09:18 PM~16635939
> *exactly, registered as a diesel, has regular engine in it. you can put whatever you want in it and never have to smog it...
> lucky fucker, that would be the main reason i wouldnt sell it. i hate smog checks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT A CLEAN 42 IF ANYONE WANTS IT , 380 SHIPPED NWILL POST PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I need left and right headlight bezels, passenger side head lamp and corner lamp, grille, front bumper, and drivers fender for 90's model

Paypal ready thanks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

booty shot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2010, 04:55 PM~16683823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:Nice and clean


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT......


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 25 2010, 10:06 PM~16412013
> *FRED THE RIMZ ARE FUNKY FRESH HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


thx homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Feb 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16694323
> *booty shot :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 23 2010, 08:42 AM~16698529
> *TTT......
> 
> 
> ...


shit on hit ,I like!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfjNnGnTslM

:rimshot:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 04:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN WE SEE THE INSIDE??


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

not done yet.soon


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 04:21 AM~16719986
> *not done yet.soon
> *


WELL SHIIIT KEEP US POSTED HOMIE!! :nicoderm:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 11:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thas one sweet ride  :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 04:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :wow:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 03:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 04:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 04:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 05:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 03:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Picked up this early 80's Cadillac cand dish :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 03:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: YES THAT IS ON POINT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 25 2010, 07:34 PM~16726676
> *Picked up this early 80's Cadillac cand dish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIECE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 25 2010, 08:39 PM~16726717
> *NICE PIECE
> *


thanks bro...This old cat i work with owned a limo company back in the 80s...He has been givin me stuff little by little....He has a Cadillac first aid kit that came in the limos im gettin that next :biggrin: ..He got that candy dish at a caddy expo when he was lookin at new limos...Gave me a uncut set of gold keys too


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 25 2010, 08:12 PM~16727075
> *thanks bro...This old cat i work with owned a limo company back in the 80s...He has been givin me stuff little by little....He has a Cadillac first aid kit that came in the limos im gettin that next :biggrin: ..He got that candy dish at a caddy expo when he was lookin at new limos...Gave me a uncut set of gold keys too*


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 25 2010, 08:12 PM~16727075
> *thanks bro...This old cat i work with owned a limo company back in the 80s...He has been givin me stuff little by little....He has a Cadillac first aid kit that came in the limos im gettin that next :biggrin: ..He got that candy dish at a caddy expo when he was lookin at new limos...Gave me a uncut set of gold keys too
> *


512 IS EYING YOUR GOLD KEYS :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 25 2010, 09:18 PM~16726516
> *TTT
> *


22U balboa blue 83-85


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 23 2010, 08:42 AM~16698529
> *TTT......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: classy!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 25 2010, 09:30 PM~16727332
> *512 IS EYING YOUR  GOLD KEYS :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 25 2010, 08:30 PM~16727332
> *512 IS EYING YOUR  GOLD KEYS :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 08:35 PM~16727419
> *22U balboa blue 83-85
> *


*IS THIS THE ANSWER TO MY TEXT ??* :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 03:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 PM~16726676
> *Picked up this early 80's Cadillac cand dish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I FILL THAT CUP WITH CROWN...KICK BAK IN DA CADDY N DRINK LIKE A G!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT....for FRIDAY & 90'd LACS!!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Sep 19 2004, 02:28 PM~2229540
> *
> *


 :0 this one looks like mine, i remember a guy telling me it used to have 14" wires on it before he sold it, and its a 84, its missing the middle euro panels like mine, and its the same color with the same color the vinyle top use to be before i put a new one, this is a trip :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:uh: ah shit wheres the pic at now...damn :angry:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 26 2010, 01:54 PM~16734664
> *:0 this one looks like mine, i remember a guy telling me it used to have 14" wires on it before he sold it, and its a 84, its missing the middle euro panels like mine, and its the same color with the same color the vinyle top use to be before i put a new one, this is a trip :wow:
> *


heres the pic, anyone know where "seaside c.c." is from??? Long Beach maybe???


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 AM~16732390
> *TTT....for FRIDAY & 90'd LACS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x 85


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE THE SAME CAR TO ME.both have the brougham trim that ends after the quarter window...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 26 2010, 03:03 PM~16735225
> *LOOKS LIKE THE SAME CAR TO ME.both have the brougham trim that ends after the quarter window...
> *


yea im pretty sure it is..


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 26 2010, 02:51 PM~16735621
> *There's a city up in northern california named seaside. Its right next door to Monterey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 26 2010, 03:51 PM~16735621
> *There's a city up in northern california named seaside. Its right next door to Monterey
> *


oh alright, i know my car was from long beach before i got it, i bought it from palm springs but before that it was in LB...its a trip to see it in that pic


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 06:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a very nice piece right there. wanna see more of this one.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 02:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! looks like there going to be twins out pertty soon! except the Lac i'm talking about is a hard top coupe de' ville....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Mrv8killer (Sep 29, 2009)

CLEAN RIDES


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 PM~16726676
> *Picked up this early 80's Cadillac cand dish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Put some of these in it, like the real OG's...(old grampas)


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 1 2010, 11:13 PM~16768271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THAT INTERIOR,NICE


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*


BID TO WIN!*_
_





LOWRIDER JAPAN ISSUE No. 24 UNFORGETTABLE CADILLAC ON eBay!  :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

MR.LAC[/i]@Mar 3 2010 said:


> LOWRIDER JAPAN ISSUE No. 24 UNFORGETTABLE CADILLAC ON eBay!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 2 2010, 09:51 AM~16771126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 02:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: *WESTCOAST POPLOCK* :worship: :worship:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:45 PM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S GONNA B A NICE ONE :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh out the oven!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 01:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 4 2010, 02:08 PM~16796647
> *:biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *


You get yours back?

pics? :cheesy:


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:45 PM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2010, 11:45 PM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Clean! Did you get the Limo chrome trims yet?* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*


BID TO WIN!!!*





http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 02:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

lovin that color! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 12:50 AM~16803072
> *Clean! Did you get the Limo chrome trims yet?  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 
just got them last night!! put one on. those things are no joke, heavy duty uffin:
and they fit perfect! really appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 5 2010, 10:43 AM~16805711
> *:biggrin:
> just got them last night!! put one on. those things are no joke, heavy duty uffin:
> and they fit perfect! really appreciate it. thanks!
> ...


No problem homie, 
Man they look really nice. Can't wait to see your ride in person.

I have more set's in stock for those that are looking for 60" chrome trim limo strips for there 2dr euro plastic rockers. 

-Chapo
562-205-6368


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*My homie Mike Ishiki (OG Gates) put up some of his double copies of japan lowrider magazine on ebay.

Check them out and get your bid on!*  

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZlado_sur_los_angelesQQhtZ-1
















*


BID TO WIN!!!*





http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT 






















*


BID TO WIN!*_
_





LOWRIDER JAPAN ISSUE No. 24 UNFORGETTABLE CADILLAC ON eBay!  :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*


BID TO WIN!*_
_





LOWRIDER JAPAN ISSUE No. 24 UNFORGETTABLE CADILLAC ON eBay!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16727075
> *thanks bro...This old cat i work with owned a limo company back in the 80s...He has been givin me stuff little by little....He has a Cadillac first aid kit that came in the limos im gettin that next :biggrin: ..He got that candy dish at a caddy expo when he was lookin at new limos...Gave me a uncut set of gold keys too
> *


This is outta early 80's limo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## Goonies (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Feb 25 2010, 03:16 AM~16719981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit... anymore pics of this lac ???
im diggin the knock offs


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16792318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



both of these are :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 6 2010, 03:18 PM~16814339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: YOU PUT UP A PICTURE, NICE BIG DADDY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THESE ARE THE HOMIE BIG MIKE ATL PARTS, MOLDINGS WERE MADE BY MY BOY JONNI AND WERE ON MY CADDY AND ARE DONE RIGHT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys that did the 5.7 motor swap the ones that are throttle body injection did you run a computer controlled transmission as well??Can you run the throttle body motor and a non computer controlled transmission??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 6 2010, 03:18 PM~16814339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!!


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 7 2010, 01:09 PM~16819660
> *badass!!!!
> *


Thanx Big Homie....... :thumbsup:


----------



## blazin lo (Sep 21, 2008)

any1 got 2 dr 80s fleetwood rockers for sale


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin lo_@Mar 7 2010, 02:49 PM~16820876
> *any1 got 2 dr 80s fleetwood rockers for sale
> *


BIG MIKE ATL DOES CHEAP


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

PHX show 2010


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

behind my trailer in line at the lrm phx show


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 5 2010, 02:34 PM~16806763
> *No problem homie,
> Man they look really nice. Can't wait to see your ride in person.
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 7 2010, 05:36 PM~16821995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Feb 26 2010, 03:57 PM~16734686
> *heres the pic, anyone know where "seaside c.c." is from??? Long Beach maybe???
> 
> 
> ...


HERE'S A QUESTION I HAVE.. HOW HARD IS IT TO MAKE A COUPE A FLEETWOOD? SEE HOW THE BACK TRIM DOES'NT LINE UP. IF YOU GET THE TRIM FROM A FLEETWOOD, IS IT EASY TO LINE UP WITH THE DOOR TRIM?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ALSO THE WINDOW INSERTS TO MAKE A HALF A TOP.. HOW DIFFICULT IS THAT?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2010, 08:17 PM~16832847
> *HERE'S A QUESTION I HAVE.. HOW HARD IS IT TO MAKE A COUPE A FLEETWOOD? SEE HOW THE BACK TRIM DOES'NT LINE UP. IF YOU GET THE TRIM FROM A FLEETWOOD, IS IT EASY TO LINE UP WITH THE DOOR TRIM?
> *










[/IMG]
LIKE THIS?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 8 2010, 06:44 PM~16831576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2010, 11:01 PM~16833374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH OK, I SEE.. AND FROM THERE, YOU CAN ADD THE WINDOW PIECES AND A HALF OF TOP


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.LAC[/i]@Mar 5 2010 said:


> LOWRIDER JAPAN ISSUE No. 24 UNFORGETTABLE CADILLAC ON eBay!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


Auction are almost ending! :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ARE THE TRUNK LIDS ON A 2 DOOR THE SAME AS ON A 4 DOOR?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yes


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 10 2010, 06:00 PM~16852357
> *yes
> *


thanks


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2010, 06:59 PM~16852346
> *ARE THE TRUNK LIDS ON A 2 DOOR THE SAME AS ON A 4 DOOR?
> *


 :yes: Same thing


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 6 2010, 05:18 PM~16814339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *TTMFT.....* :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 11 2010, 01:03 AM~16857823
> *TTMFT..... :biggrin:
> *


x 85


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 8 2010, 10:01 PM~16833374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one you turnd into a rag top that shit was bad ass then to :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 11 2010, 06:50 PM~16864896
> *thats the one you turnd into a rag top that shit was bad ass then to  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY, I HOPE TO BE READY THIS SUMMER


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHO MADE THEM. I GOT THEM FROM A FRIEND BUT DONT NEED THEM THEY ARE EXTENDED THE OLD SCHOOL WAY 1 INCH, ARE NOT PERFECT SOME SURFACE RUST, FITS OTHER GM RWD CARS. ONCE AGAIN I DONT KNOW WHO MADE THEM MAKE OFFERS OR TRADES WILL TAKE A SET OF 90S MOULDINGS, OR OTHER PARTS FOR A 90S CADDY AND CASH LOCATED IN UTAH


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 1 2009, 01:48 PM~13145447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what color this is??? any ideas???


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jun 24 2009, 02:07 PM~14285124
> *818 RYDER!
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what color that is on this clean ass lac??? any ideas?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2010, 01:04 AM~16598797
> *DO A 4DOOR 90-92 FRONT GLASS FIT A 2 DOOR LAC??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2010, 07:07 PM~16882322
> *:uh:
> *


nope, the 4 doors are a few inches taller than the coupes


i use this for all of my Cadillac info :biggrin: 

http://100megsfree4.com/cadillac/cad1980/cad85f.htm


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2010, 04:35 PM~16881495
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the one that is on ebay right now.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16899386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 2 2010, 09:51 AM~16771126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GANGSTA....PIMP


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16899386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN, GOTTA LOVE THE LACS :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 13 2010, 08:15 PM~16882380
> *nope, the 4 doors are a few inches taller than the coupes
> i use this for all of my Cadillac info  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


true the 4 dr is taller - but I was told by a glass guy that the glass will fit :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEY SAY IT FITS


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 15 2010, 08:11 PM~16899386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16899386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

COMPLETE SET OF MOULDINGS- ALL MOULDINGS EVEN THE FRONT 2 AND THE ONE ON THE BUMPER, ALREADY MOLDED TO FIT A COUPE WITH THE ONE PIECE STAINLESS TRIM-750 SHIPPED
NICE FENDERS WILL SHIP 100 A PIECE SHIPPED
HEADER WITH HEAD LIGHTS AND CORNER LIGHTS NO GRILL COMES WITH THE FILLERS 300 SHIPPED
SINGLE SET OF WHITE HEADER FILLERS 65 DOLLARS SHIPPED
FRONT BUMPER CENTER PIECE CLEAN 120 SHIPPED OBO
ALSO HAVE ALOT OF BUMPERS BUMPER ENDS SEATS, MORE MOULDINGS ALREADY MADE AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF I DONT NEED CLEANING OUT MY SHOP ALL PRICES ARE NEGOTIABLE AND IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I WILL BE HAVING A 5 DOLLAR PART SELL TO GET RID OF SOME OF THIS STUFF YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO PAY SHIPPING AND I GOT ALOT OF STUFF :cheesy:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

I COULD LOOK AT THIS PAGE ALL DAY KEEP IT ON THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRINCAS YOU_@Mar 18 2010, 10:42 PM~16931603
> *I COULD LOOK AT THIS PAGE ALL DAY KEEP IT ON THE TOP :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :rimshot:


----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)

JUST GRABBED THIS GIRL! :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by navjac_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16942619
> *JUST GRABBED THIS GIRL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to start building :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by navjac_@Mar 19 2010, 11:14 PM~16942619
> *JUST GRABBED THIS GIRL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: :run:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by navjac_@Mar 19 2010, 10:14 PM~16942619
> *JUST GRABBED THIS GIRL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like my car......... minus the sun roof , i got a blue dash & carpet


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

here your girl sister she getting a make over soon thoe face lift & a tan lol new nose & a a butt enhancement (booty kit)


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2010, 08:19 PM~16832875
> *ALSO THE WINDOW INSERTS TO MAKE A HALF A TOP.. HOW DIFFICULT IS THAT?
> *


 got a set of window inserts /with glass ready to be shipped for 120.00


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 13 2010, 03:35 PM~16881495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16945241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin it! you got any full pictures?


----------



## Passion (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 AM~16904883
> *THEY SAY IT FITS
> *


WHAT?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 AM~16904883
> *THEY SAY IT FITS
> *


OH, THE GLASS :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:yes:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/1648860215.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:x:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 AM~16972112
> *:x:
> *


I DON'T WANT IT HOMIE.. I DON'T FUCK WIT CABRALETS LIKE THAT


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm looking to buy... what's out there? Prefer in Cali, Arizona


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 23 2010, 08:32 PM~16979212
> *I'm looking to buy... what's out there? Prefer in Cali, Arizona
> *


what you got to spend :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 12 2009, 06:52 PM~15648843
> *The Homie Busting Out His Lac...
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this one


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 23 2010, 07:48 PM~16979468
> *what  you got to spend  :biggrin:
> *


I don't have Under Taker money I can tell you that :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN, I AM SPEECHLESS


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice any more pics


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Passion_@Mar 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16967218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: i like this 1 alot


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm do u got nemore pics of this 1 thats fucker is bas assss :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST DOWN RIGHT SEXY


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 06:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love Gold.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 06:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16829202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

IM PARTING OUT A 80S COUPE PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 20 2010, 02:30 PM~16945490
> *got a set of window inserts /with glass  ready to be shipped for 120.00
> *


got pics?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Mar 25 2010, 08:26 AM~16995468
> *IM PARTING OUT A 80S COUPE PM ME FOR INFO
> *


what color are the seat belts?


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 25 2010, 02:57 PM~16999144
> *what color are the seat belts?
> *


Burgany


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 26 2010, 06:07 AM~17005965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE, OF MY FAVORITES, AND THE BUILD TOPIC TO SHOW YOU HE DID THE WORK


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 06:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE BEST 2 DOOR I EVER SEEN...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess Im going to be different and not put the moldings on :happysad:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2010, 06:52 AM~17015280
> *I guess Im going to be different and not put the moldings on :happysad:
> *


same here


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 26 2010, 07:52 AM~17006486
> *ONE, OF MY FAVORITES, AND THE BUILD TOPIC TO SHOW YOU HE DID THE WORK
> *


 :worship: Thanks Plaque Good lookin out Homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2010, 07:52 AM~17015280
> *I guess Im going to be different and not put the moldings on :happysad:
> *


thats how mine is, but ive got a little sumthin different.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 31 2010, 11:02 AM~17055599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 31 2010, 12:02 PM~17055599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS WOW, STARED AT IT FOR ABOUT 20 MINUTES WHEN I SEEN IT


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm guessing this is in Japan now. Anyone know what color this is? So clean...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 26 2010, 07:52 AM~17006486
> *ONE, OF MY FAVORITES, AND THE BUILD TOPIC TO SHOW YOU HE DID THE WORK
> *


 :wow: Can Someone Point me in the direction of this topic :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 3 2010, 07:09 PM~17087727
> *:wow: Can Someone Point me in the direction of this topic  :0
> *


IT'S GONE I CANT FIND IT OR I WOULD POST THE LINK, IT WAS A GOOD ONE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 3 2010, 07:56 PM~17088099
> *IT'S GONE I CANT FIND IT OR I WOULD POST THE LINK, IT WAS A GOOD ONE
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 3 2010, 11:27 PM~17089815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 26 2010, 07:52 AM~17006486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is build


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 4 2010, 11:34 AM~17092609
> *here it is build
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 4 2010, 11:34 AM~17092609
> *here it is build
> *


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/82-cadillac-fleetwood-...=item414e42a7d0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cfb8595_@Apr 5 2010, 05:57 AM~17097494
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/82-cadillac-fleetwood-...=item414e42a7d0
> *


ohh nooooo


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

had never noticed the body trim molding under the pattern.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 26 2010, 06:07 AM~17005965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17139426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CAR STILL AROUND, I THINK THIS IS THE ONLY PICTURE I EVER SEEN OF IT, LOOKS REAL NICE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 PM~16979498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE ONE I SAW BACC IN 97 FROM A DUDE NAMED ANTHONY BUCHANON FROM OHIO THEY HAD ONE LIKE THIS AND AN IDENTICAL BLK AND GOLD ONE TWO SUPA CLEAN BROUGHAMS 4 REAL,OH YEAH AND CANT 4GET HYRO'S FROM B'I'G I'TOO  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 7 2010, 10:36 AM~17122859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Apr 7 2010, 10:36 AM~17122859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want a caddy....


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2010, 11:15 AM~17123167
> *had never noticed the body trim molding under the pattern.
> *


YEAH I PUT IT THERE CUS IT HAD A CRACK ON THE PAINT RITE BY THE WHEEL WELL SO I FIGURED I PUT THAT ON SO I WOULDNT HAVE TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*2 day @ the Park*.......


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Apr 11 2010, 11:07 PM~17165401
> *2 day @ the Park.......
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Bro!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 15 2010, 06:11 PM~16899386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chichi get the yayo


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few i spot this weekend at a show here!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^sweet~


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 13 2010, 09:57 AM~17178913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a jhon deer plate on the front :happysad:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 13 2010, 11:56 AM~17178904
> *A few i spot this weekend at a show here!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: cocaine white i love it!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 13 2010, 10:56 AM~17178904
> *A few i spot this weekend at a show here!
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE......*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Apr 13 2010, 02:22 PM~17180774
> *:wow: cocaine white i love it!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 13 2010, 11:56 AM~17178904
> *A few i spot this weekend at a show here!
> 
> 
> ...


oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HEADER WITH HEAD LIGHTS, AND CORNER LIGHTS NO CHROME BEZELS OR GRILL
250 SHIPPED


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

90D ITS OWN WAY DIFFERENT AND :wow: CANT STOP LOOKING AT IT,VERY, VERY NICE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 11:20 PM~17185680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that trunk and rear bumper is fkin sick :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 09:20 PM~17185680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the dash is bad ass


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 13 2010, 09:56 AM~17178904
> *A few i spot this weekend at a show here!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: speechless. :wow:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...............


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 11:20 PM~17185680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this that same car from canada from project rides?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 15 2010, 12:31 AM~17198960
> *is this that same car from canada from project rides?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*A PIC OF ME AND MY NEW PROJECT FROM A CRUISE THIS PAST SUNDAY.*


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 15 2010, 04:38 PM~17204227
> *A PIC OF ME AND MY NEW PROJECT FROM A CRUISE THIS PAST SUNDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

DAMN BIG M CADDIES TTMFT... DOIN BIG THANGS  :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

^^^^ SHIT LAYS OUT NICE!!


> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 31 2004, 07:27 PM~2094081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

:uh: 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ctd/1694456566.html


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *cadillacj  Apr 7 2010, 01:36 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This represents the definition of a lowrider. Fuckin Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE FILLERS FROM MY BLACK CADDY 120 SHIPPED
























90S REAR BUMPER MOULDINGS 75 DOLLARS SHIPPED A PIECE
















FRONT 90S FILLERS 65 DOLLARS SHIPPED A SET


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Somebody knows where to get busings for the control arms on the rear axle and the a-arms for a good price?

.....Ohh yeah shurely for a 1982 RWD Coupe DeVille


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone have more pictures of this one...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

80-85 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM COUPE TRIM ONLY PIECE THAT IS MISSING IS THE BACK
130 SHIPPED EVEN GOT THE 2 LITTLE ONES FOR THE HEADER, HERE IT IS ON MY COUPE


----------



## navjac (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Apr 16 2010, 04:54 AM~17210152
> *Anyone have more pictures of this one...
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !!*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 16 2010, 08:05 PM~17216363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 15 2010, 03:38 PM~17204227
> *A PIC OF ME AND MY NEW PROJECT FROM A CRUISE THIS PAST SUNDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ITS ALL COMING TOGETHER


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 16 2010, 08:16 PM~17216475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh my!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by navjac_@Apr 16 2010, 03:57 PM~17214882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one from WA


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Apr 15 2010, 03:57 PM~17204427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas, Just trying to get on y'all level :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague+Apr 15 2010, 10:23 PM~17208785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT IT THE MEANING OF THIS FOOLISHNESS, SELLING PARTS OFF THAT CLEAN LAC


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:wow: Took me a week, but I went through this topic from start to finish.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 17 2010, 08:50 PM~17224495
> *WHAT IT THE MEANING OF THIS FOOLISHNESS, SELLING PARTS OFF THAT CLEAN LAC
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT NEXT TIME


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 18 2010, 11:46 PM~17234030
> *:biggrin: WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT NEXT TIME
> *



*You know what*







*I dont gotta take your crap*






























:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:  . *C'mon Give me a Hint *!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17233622
> *:wow:  Took me a week, but I went through this topic from start to finish.
> *


I did the same thing in almost the same time... :cheesy:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*UP FOR SALE NOW, 4500, PM ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 19 2010, 10:45 PM~17244257
> *UP FOR SALE NOW, 4500, PM ME IF INTERESTED
> 
> 
> ...


again? :happysad:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 11:03 PM~17244462
> *again? :happysad:
> *


Yea I need a daily and a car wit hydros isnt made for everyday use


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 19 2010, 11:24 PM~17244585
> *Yea I need a daily and a car wit hydros isnt made for everyday use
> *


it depends how you drive it. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 19 2010, 11:46 PM~17244700
> *it depends how you drive it.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 16 2010, 08:16 PM~17216475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very clean


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 20 2010, 01:24 AM~17244585
> *Yea I need a daily and a car wit hydros isnt made for everyday use
> *


SAYS WHO? :scrutinize:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2004, 09:52 PM~2170812
> *I need to look but heres a good one in the meantime.....
> *


 WAT COLOR IS THIS CADDY ??


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: *TO THE 90ED 2DR. CADILLACS....*


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

HERES MY CADDY   :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Apr 20 2010, 08:16 PM~17254501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You bought this ride from C-los?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

$450


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17254778
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 20 2010, 11:54 PM~17256017
> *You bought this ride from C-los?
> *


 :biggrin:  yes


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17254778
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)

anybody got pics of that lac from the wash? :dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2010, 01:04 AM~17255745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my lord look at this thing 3! The thing is the first pic is taken at an angle so you're not even getting the real deal. What cylinders are in the back?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

MINE FOR SALE


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537582


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 20 2010, 10:52 PM~17255672
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE, ITS NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe+Apr 20 2010, 10:52 PM~17255672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SO YEAH, I'M BOUT TO GRAB THIS 83 COUPE TOMORROW. I'M ALSO SITTIN ON A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD THAT I'M PARTING OUT. I'M TRYING TO MAKE THE COUPE A FLEETWOOD. I WANNA MAKE A HALF OF TOP. THE WINDOW INSERTS FROM THE FLEETWOOD, I'MA CUT THEM OUT AND PUT THEM IN THE COUPE. HOW DIFFICULT IS THAT? I WAS TOLD THAT I'LL ALSO NEED THE LITTLE WINDOWS FROM THE FLEETWOOD IN ORDER FOR IT TO WORK. AND I GUESS I MIGHT NEED THE COVERS FROM THE INSIDE TOO.. SOMEBODY HELP A *****!! :banghead:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 23 2010, 07:52 AM~17279276
> *SO YEAH, I'M BOUT TO GRAB THIS 83 COUPE TOMORROW. I'M ALSO SITTIN ON A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD THAT I'M PARTING OUT. I'M TRYING TO MAKE THE COUPE A FLEETWOOD. I WANNA MAKE A HALF OF TOP. THE WINDOW INSERTS FROM THE FLEETWOOD, I'MA CUT THEM OUT AND PUT THEM IN THE COUPE. HOW DIFFICULT IS THAT? I WAS TOLD THAT I'LL ALSO NEED THE LITTLE WINDOWS FROM THE FLEETWOOD IN ORDER FOR IT TO WORK. AND I GUESS I MIGHT NEED THE COVERS FROM THE INSIDE TOO.. SOMEBODY HELP A *****!!  :banghead:
> *


you will need all of that, plus the chrome trim around the top and you might as well do it right and grab the trim that goes on the doors and on the hood. Better question is why not just build the fleetwood????


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: VERY NICE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is sexy


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

pillow seats are the shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 08:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S ONE CLEAN ASS COUPE... NICE 90ED INTERIOR TOO....


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVIN' THIS ONE, LOOKS REAL NICE, CLEAN & SIMPLE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH YEAH YEAH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 06:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

My friend is looking for a clean fleetwood thats all 90ed.
No coupe's. Has to be a fleetwood.
Doesn't have to have juice.
PM me


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17284670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 23 2010, 11:02 PM~17286587
> *pillow seats are the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those seats look :worship: must be a skinny driver :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 24 2010, 02:02 AM~17286587
> *pillow seats are the shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X90 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I picked up this 83 fleetwood coupe the other day, paid $600, I was gonna just take the rockers, and any other fleetwood trim/interior parts for my coupe deville, then scrap it out.

After I picked it up, I couldnt beleive how clean it was for the money, so I decided to just keep it and sell my deville, although my deville is much cleaner, this is very restorable, especially for a body guy like me.

All the trim is on it, the rockers are nice, and not cracked, with only one small dent on each, only thing that is missing is one of the qtr windows.

I'm pretty excited, becuse i've been looking for one of these for a few years, at a decent price. Found this fucker on a farm in the middle of nowhere. :cheesy: 





































pretty straight on this side









big ugly dent on the drivers door  









qtr window broke out  









this is prolly the wors part of the body, it had a blow out, and folded the qtr in.









little surface rust on the roof, fixable, but a big ol moonroof is goin there anyways.  









Floorboards arent too bad, but some surface rust, this is good for a minnesota car, either way, fixable.



























interior is even in decent shape


















I couldnt believe the armrest werent cracked and broken.


















It even has the memory seat. :cheesy: 











Sorry its not 90d (yet) I was excited about it. :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 25 2010, 09:31 AM~17294935
> *I picked up this 83 fleetwood coupe the other day, paid $600, I was gonna just take the rockers, and any other fleetwood trim/interior parts for my coupe deville, then scrap it out.
> 
> After I picked it up, I couldnt beleive how clean it was for the money, so I decided to just keep it and sell my deville, although my deville is much cleaner, this is very restorable, especially for a body guy like me.
> ...


its all good :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Lac with a 64 dash :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 06:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


im confused? :dunno:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 06:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i got :uh: ta give it to him its a first that i have seen!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


It's different...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Southside Lac


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 08:06 PM~17300642
> *Southside Lac
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this Lac at Pomona swap meet today... real clean.  

One of the homie painted that lac, but I don't think that lac is from South Side cc.


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17300642
> *Southside Lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn wish i had one


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 23 2010, 08:52 PM~17284473
> *you will need all of that, plus the chrome trim around the top and you might as well do it right and grab the trim that goes on the doors and on the hood. Better question is why not just build the fleetwood????
> *


WELL THE 2 DOOR FLEET HAS A LOT OF RUST + IT'S NOT RUNNING. I ALSO HAVE MY 91 THAT I'M USING. BOTH CARS ARE GOING ON THIS


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:13 AM~17304604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deesta+Apr 25 2010, 06:09 PM~17298786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Southside ain't messing with anything that is not a 57-64 anymore. :dunno:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:13 AM~17304604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:13 AM~17304604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Bigg DOGG :0 :0 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17300642
> *Southside Lac
> 
> 
> ...



thats Big O's Lac. Pics dont do the car justice.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 26 2010, 10:42 AM~17306206
> *
> I thought Southside ain't messing with anything that is not a 57-64 anymore. :dunno:
> *


It has to be a rag to join the club too.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 26 2010, 11:19 PM~17314690
> *It has to be a rag to join the club too.
> *


Can't beat that club though.........IMO.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

The Lac wasn't park with the rest of the south side cars on Sunday but it did have a south side plaque in it.


----------



## candy (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:13 PM~17304604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 26 2010, 11:01 PM~17314074
> *
> *


Pics of the Grey Goose :naughty:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:50 PM~17322863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 08:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...



damn :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Ouch!!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn What happend?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, WTFH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 08:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 27 2010, 07:50 PM~17322863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 08:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 NOOOOOO!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 08:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 NOOOOOO!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 09:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


more info ..............wtf it brings a tear to my eye :tears:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 25 2010, 09:31 AM~17294935
> *I picked up this 83 fleetwood coupe the other day, paid $600, I was gonna just take the rockers, and any other fleetwood trim/interior parts for my coupe deville, then scrap it out.
> 
> After I picked it up, I couldnt beleive how clean it was for the money, so I decided to just keep it and sell my deville, although my deville is much cleaner, this is very restorable, especially for a body guy like me.
> ...



VERY NICE FIND , I SEE LOTS OF POTENTIAL . GOOD LUCK WITH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Whats the story behind this?


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Ouch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


AAHHH MAN THATS SAD!!  :tears: HOW'D IT HAPPEN??


----------



## slashsmf (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.e-joculet.ro/punctaj.php?user=Isti&id_user=9317


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: Daaaaaaaam that sucks  
Hope everyone is ok


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness+Apr 28 2010, 08:00 AM~17328622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guy says it was on a trailer from Kansas to Colorado and had a blow out on the trailer lost control and flipped.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 02:00 PM~17332010
> *Guy says it was on a trailer from Kansas to Colorado and had a blow out on the trailer lost control and flipped.
> *


Damn that sucks, Ima be going to Sacramento to pick up a 85 Fleetwood and Im bringing it all the way back to Southern Cali. on a trailer, its about an 8 hour drive back, Ive been trippin' that something like this might happen, I hope everything goes good, wish me luck, any advice to prevent anything from happening? Heres pics of it:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 02:18 PM~17332192
> *Damn that sucks, Ima be going to Sacramento to pick up a 85 Fleetwood and Im bringing it all the way back to Southern Cali. on a trailer, its about an 8 hour drive back, Ive been trippin' that something like this might happen, I hope everything goes good, wish me luck, any advice to prevent anything from happening? Heres pics of it:
> 
> 
> ...



What I do is make sure you have an adequate size trailer for the type of vehicle your hauling,distribute the weight equally on your trailer axles,make sure tires aren't dry rotted,balled,bumps,etc.,correct tire pressure,brakes work properly (if equipped w/electric brakes)....those are some of what I do and has worked for me everytime. Some of the other fellas can chime in with more suggestion.  

Nice Caddy by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 02:37 PM~17332451
> *What I do is make sure you have an adequate size trailer for the type of vehicle your hauling,distribute the weight equally on your trailer axles,make sure tires aren't dry rotted,balled,bumps,etc.,correct tire pressure,brakes work properly (if equipped w/electric brakes)....those are some of what I do and has worked for me everytime. Some of the other fellas can chime in with more suggestion.
> 
> Nice Caddy by the way. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Also Ima be using a trailer that Ima rent from "Uhaul", anyone ever had problems with them before? Ive never hauled a car before so I don't know anything about it.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 02:48 PM~17332586
> *Also Ima be using a trailer that Ima rent from "Uhaul", anyone ever had problems with them before? Ive never hauled a car before so I don't know anything about it.
> *


Damn homie, your already starting off on the wrong foot :wow: 
Uhaul trailers arent really built to handle shit thst big  . I've used em as im sure alot of other guys, but theyre bad for bad bearings, shitty tires etc..

Don't get cocky and start hauling ass with it. 

If it starts fishtailing, turn the car around on the trailer.

Use a big enough truck to be able to pull it AND HANDLE THE LOAD

Plus all the stuff homie said earlier


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 28 2010, 03:38 PM~17333062
> *Damn homie, your already starting off on the wrong foot :wow:
> Uhaul trailers arent really built to handle shit thst big  . I've used em as im sure alot of other guys, but theyre bad for bad bearings, shitty tires etc..
> 
> ...


Yea I dont even wanna tow it, I'd rather drive it and have it break down instead of tow it and end up flipping it or something, but my dad insists that towing is best :uh: But thanks alot for the advice.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 04:42 PM~17333106
> *Yea I dont even wanna tow it, I'd rather drive it and have it break down instead of tow it and end up flipping it or something, but my dad insists that towing is best :uh: But thanks alot for the advice.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 04:18 PM~17332192
> *Damn that sucks, Ima be going to Sacramento to pick up a 85 Fleetwood and Im bringing it all the way back to Southern Cali. on a trailer, its about an 8 hour drive back, Ive been trippin' that something like this might happen, I hope everything goes good, wish me luck, any advice to prevent anything from happening? Heres pics of it:
> 
> 
> ...


 GOOD FUCKING LUCK AND DRIVE AS U SHOULD.
BY THE WAY THAT LAC LOOKS CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 11:20 PM~17185680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 06:09 PM~17298786
> *Lac with a 64 dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i likethe floor shifter


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 28 2010, 06:57 PM~17334999
> *GOOD FUCKING LUCK AND DRIVE AS U SHOULD.
> BY THE WAY THAT LAC LOOKS CLEAN :cheesy:
> *


YEA I PRY WILL DRIVE IT HOME
AND THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17185680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt there a built topic on this on Project Rides?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:48 PM~17332586
> *Also Ima be using a trailer that Ima rent from "Uhaul", anyone ever had problems with them before? Ive never hauled a car before so I don't know anything about it.
> *


U-hauls are fine. I tow with them every year to Vegas. A lot of U-haul employees don't know this, but there are two different U haul car haulers. You can differentiate them by age. The new ones are wider, older ones are narrower (new are silver, old are red as well). Make sure you request that they hold a newer wider car hauler for you at u haul; the caddy with reversed wheels won't fit too well on the old one. 

From my experience, it doesn't make a big difference which way the car faces, but I back the car onto the trailer as good measure. 

Make sure the ball on the trailer hitch is positioned correctly. My first two times it was set too low; that caused a lot of sway at only 50 MPH. The second I repositioned the ball to sit higher, I could fly at 65-70 MPH no problem (make sure you have the right vehicle to tow with).


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\10fp0z9.jpg


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 29 2010, 12:51 PM~17342744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wanting some all gold 13s for the coupe......but with colored spokes


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i just found this topic. damn... i got 530 to go thru....


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 29 2010, 02:35 PM~17343657
> *i just found this topic. damn... i got 530 to go thru....
> *


have fun,its worth it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 29 2010, 01:51 PM~17342744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2010, 01:42 PM~17260514
> *MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE, ITS NICE
> *


SHOWTIME CC.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17347452
> *SHOWTIME CC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 29 2010, 09:21 PM~17347452
> *SHOWTIME CC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: very nice


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

can you fit 4 6x9 in the rear packagetrey?


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Apr 30 2010, 07:17 AM~17350401
> *can you fit 4 6x9 in the rear packagetrey?
> *


barely but you have to be careful when you cut the tray.its better to run 2 6x9s and 2 6" seperates that way you run a more crisp high withought bass.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 29 2010, 08:21 PM~17347452
> *SHOWTIME CC.
> 
> 
> ...


Is showtime relatively new in LA? I know they are the club to beat in Seattle, but last year I noticed you folks had an LA chapter.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 30 2010, 03:57 PM~17353904
> *Is showtime relatively new in LA? I know they are the club to beat in Seattle, but last year I noticed you folks had an LA chapter.
> *


LA.IS THE MOTHER CHAPTER EST.IN 1989 . THE SEATTLE CHAPTER WAS OPENED IN 1994 . BUT IT IS THE SAME SHOWTIME FAMILY.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Apr 29 2010, 05:35 PM~17343657
> *i just found this topic. damn... i got 530 to go thru....
> *


just like christmas morning.....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Apr 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17354268
> *LA.IS THE MOTHER CHAPTER EST.IN 1989 . THE SEATTLE CHAPTER WAS OPENED IN 1994 . BUT IT IS THE SAME SHOWTIME FAMILY.
> *


Oh I see.


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 08:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Dang...poor caddy..


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 09:31 AM~17328354
> *Ouch!!
> 
> 
> ...



This Shit Is Depressing.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 1 2010, 04:37 AM~17358016
> *This Shit Is Depressing.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 02:48 PM~17332586
> *Also Ima be using a trailer that Ima rent from "Uhaul", anyone ever had problems with them before? Ive never hauled a car before so I don't know anything about it.
> *


id stay home before i tow with a uhaul trailer. use an 18ft car hauler with atleast 3500lb axles and take it slow. slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 02:18 PM~17332192
> *Damn that sucks, Ima be going to Sacramento to pick up a 85 Fleetwood and Im bringing it all the way back to Southern Cali. on a trailer, its about an 8 hour drive back, Ive been trippin' that something like this might happen, I hope everything goes good, wish me luck, any advice to prevent anything from happening? Heres pics of it:
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up homie...build one better then the last one :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 26 2010, 11:41 PM~16422954
> *creep'n thru the fog :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GANSTER , HOPPING THRW THE FOG :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 18 2009, 08:15 PM~14808795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE SMALLEST AND BIGGEST THEY MADE ON THESE SQUARE BOX STYLE MOONROOFS ANY 1 KNOW?????


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 1 2010, 06:20 PM~17361507
> *WHATS THE SMALLEST AND BIGGEST THEY MADE ON THESE SQUARE BOX STYLE MOONROOFS ANY 1 KNOW?????
> *


ive never seen anything bigger then a 44.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 1 2010, 06:20 PM~17361507
> *WHATS THE SMALLEST AND BIGGEST THEY MADE ON THESE SQUARE BOX STYLE MOONROOFS ANY 1 KNOW?????
> *


 :0 thats a old pic I DONT KNOW WHAT THE SMALLEST OR BIGGEST ARE MADE BUT THESE ARE A FEW I CUT BUT THERE ARE SOME OF THE ONES I FIND WITH A FACTORY ROOF


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> > Ouch!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE THING I LEARNED IN LIFE: MATERIAL THINGS CAN ALWAYS BE REPLACED


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2010, 09:28 AM~17385691
> *I FIGURE THE HOMIE CAN SALVAGE WHAT HE CAN; 90 CLIP LOOKS GOOD, FRONT AND BACK BUMPER MIGHT BE OK, DROLICS, INTERIOR, WHEELS.. PERHAPS THE MOTOR IS STILL IN TACT.. FUCK IT, GRAB ANOTHER FLEETWOOD.. IF NOT A FLEET, GRAB A COUPE; YOU GOT THE PARTS FOR A COUPE TO FLEETWOOD CONVERSION
> *


forget the conversion, he might as well just cut the top off :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*5.20'S....*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikey doing his thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 6 2010, 08:01 PM~17412805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nicey Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PIC!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 28 2010, 07:24 PM~17336058
> *YEA I PRY WILL DRIVE IT HOME
> AND THANKS :biggrin:
> *



ATLEAST WEN U MAKE IT HOME WIT NO PROBS U'LL KNO U CAN DRIVE THAT SHYT ANYWHERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 10:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Car looks badass! Everyone keeps talking about a buildup topic for this car, but 
I can't find it. Post it up.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@May 8 2010, 03:50 PM~17428689
> *Car looks badass!  Everyone keeps talking about a buildup topic for this car, but
> I can't find it.  Post it up.
> *



here you go 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=317011

whats good Asif. hope all is well bro

did you ever pic up that fleetwood coupe in london you told me about a while back?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 8 2010, 03:54 PM~17428700
> *here you go
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=317011
> ...


What up Jerm.

Things are good man.

I never did pick up that Fleet, I grabbed a '61, but I still want to grab that coupe. I'm waiting for our house to be finished before we can start moving the cars in. I don't want to pay for storage if I don't need too.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@May 8 2010, 11:40 AM~17428181
> *ATLEAST WEN U MAKE IT  HOME WIT NO PROBS U'LL KNO U CAN DRIVE THAT SHYT ANYWHERE.... :biggrin:
> *


YUP THE GUY ACTUALLY ENDED UP DRIVING IT DOWN TO ME, WITH NO PROBLEMS, SO YEA SHE'S A GOOD CAR


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

for sale in houston texas ..$$250.00


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 8 2010, 09:13 PM~17430316
> *
> 
> 
> ...




if you were closer, those would be sold today.....


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 8 2010, 07:13 PM~17430316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up on the seats Im out that H


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> Whats up on the seats Im out that H
> [/quote
> pm me


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 6 2010, 06:01 PM~17412805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pics of the dark caddy? That shit looks sweet! Both of them


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

look what i found in my 85 fleet


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:17 AM~17453246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this one is bad!


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:17 AM~17453246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

SPY PICS....THIS CAR SHOULD BE BUSTIN OUT THIS WEEKEND AT THE BELL SHOW......

















:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

4 HOUR JOB ON SUNDAY.. ALSO STRIPPED DOWN A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD.. WILL CONSOLIDATE ALL THREE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

What's up guys. There a guy trying to trade me his 90ds 2 door for my glass house I have a question he did a full 90s conversion and did a frame swap. Since his 85 fleetwood has 90s frame with different vin he now has a salvage title. Is this true does this happen and can it be changed back to a regular title. The car is in texas and I'm in arizona thanks for any help


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458007
> *SPY PICS....THIS CAR SHOULD BE BUSTIN OUT THIS WEEKEND ATTHE  BELL SHOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


love the trunk


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2010, 08:54 PM~17458470
> *4 HOUR JOB ON SUNDAY.. ALSO STRIPPED DOWN A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD.. WILL CONSOLIDATE ALL THREE CARS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@May 11 2010, 07:09 PM~17458603
> *What's up guys. There a guy trying to trade me his 90ds 2 door for my glass house I have a question he did a full 90s conversion and did a frame swap. Since his 85 fleetwood has 90s frame with different vin he now has a salvage title. Is this true does this happen and can it be changed back to a regular title. The car is in texas and I'm in arizona thanks for any help
> *


NO IT WILL STAY SALVAGE WELL THE VIN ON THE FRAME IS GONNA BE DIFF CUZ ITS OF A 90 JUST GET PAPER WORK FROM STATING THAT HE GOT THE FRAME FROM ANOTHER CAR OR GOT IT FROM A WRECKING YARD


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

*rivman *:wave:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 11 2010, 06:50 PM~17459101
> *rivman :wave:
> *


SUP VATO  just lookin on here


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 11 2010, 08:38 PM~17459694
> *SUP VATO   just lookin on here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 11 2010, 07:49 PM~17459840
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:17 AM~17453246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Bad Ass!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*



Originally posted by infamous704@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458007
SPY PICS....THIS CAR SHOULD BE BUSTIN OUT THIS WEEKEND AT THE  BELL SHOW......

















:biggrin:


Click to expand...


AnotheR WESTSIDE C.C. Cadillac*


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 11 2010, 08:42 PM~17459009
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP C!! YEAH DOGG, FULL SPEED AHEAD :sprint: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 11 2010, 09:38 PM~17460520
> *
> AnotheR WESTSIDE C.C. Cadillac
> *


Tease!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 08:27 AM~17452805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:17 AM~17453246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 8 2010, 08:06 PM~17430753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic man


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 08:27 AM~17452805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 11 2010, 06:45 PM~17459032
> *NO  IT WILL STAY SALVAGE WELL  THE  VIN  ON THE FRAME IS GONNA BE DIFF CUZ  ITS  OF  A  90 JUST GET PAPER WORK FROM  STATING THAT  HE GOT THE FRAME FROM ANOTHER CAR OR GOT  IT FROM A WRECKING YARD
> *



Coo thanks smiley. Does that make it lose its value like other cars do when they become salvage


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

good pics keola808 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 8 2010, 08:06 PM~17430753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought I seen this caddi mashin down figueroa last week in Carson/Gardena...that mutha got a 350 or sumthin...never seen a cadi mash like a camaro!........ :0 nice


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@May 12 2010, 10:04 AM~17464748
> *Coo thanks smiley. Does that make it lose its value like other cars do when they become salvage
> *


YEA THEY ALL DO MINE IS SALVAGE


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 12 2010, 11:34 AM~17466106
> *YEA  THEY ALL DO MINE  IS SALVAGE
> *


Coo thanks bro. I appreciate it


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17465372
> *good pics keola808  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx...got more jus gotta look hahaha


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 08:42 AM~17452944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Lac that use to be from preimer nevertheless any more pics out there of it, thanks.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 11 2010, 05:01 PM~17458007
> *SPY PICS....THIS CAR SHOULD BE BUSTIN OUT THIS WEEKEND AT THE  BELL SHOW......
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Grey Goose? :0


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@May 11 2010, 06:09 PM~17458603
> *What's up guys. There a guy trying to trade me his 90ds 2 door for my glass house I have a question he did a full 90s conversion and did a frame swap. Since his 85 fleetwood has 90s frame with different vin he now has a salvage title. Is this true does this happen and can it be changed back to a regular title. The car is in texas and I'm in arizona thanks for any help
> *


i dont know about texas/arizona but I bought a salvaged car from nevada registered it in california and no salvage title but this was in 03. DMV's are probably interlinked now and can see the cars history but back then they couldnt. By the way Make sure on the title and vin number it has the 80's info not the 90's numbers.
Good chance he could have bought a salvaged 90 and popped the vin tag from it and put it on a stolen 80's 2 dr.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

44INCH MOON ROOF COMPLETE WITH SWITCH BLACK 
390 SHIPPED U.S. ONLY LOCATED IN OGDEN,UTAH


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 11 2010, 10:01 AM~17453589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant go wrong with Gold on a Lak


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

i kno dey aint 90'd out but heres more pics i had...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice lac's but they arent 90ed


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 13 2010, 02:00 PM~17479386
> *Nice lac's but they arent 90ed
> *



on page 537 i said dey werent 90'd...but i figure i jus postem anyway...


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 6 2010, 06:01 PM~17412805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 18 2009, 12:06 PM~15704256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what color this is?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 13 2010, 05:15 PM~17481493
> *Any idea what color this is?
> *


merlon red ford color


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@May 13 2010, 05:15 PM~17481493
> *Any idea what color this is?
> *


i think its a og caddy color called cranberry :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 02:00 PM~17478855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this color


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 13 2010, 02:02 PM~17479399
> *on page 537 i said dey werent 90'd...but i figure i jus postem anyway...
> *


thanks for posting gotta luv 2 dr caddys no matter 90d or not :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 14 2010, 11:36 AM~17490207
> *thanks for posting gotta luv 2 dr caddys no matter 90d or not :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



rajah dat...i posted a few dat were 90'd out and had these dat werent but i figure i postem up anyways hahaha cant discriminate cause some people prefer it as is and not wit da mods :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

FOR SALE link in sig.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@May 13 2010, 10:11 PM~17482737
> *i think its a og caddy color called cranberry  :biggrin:
> *


no its not. like 713 said its a ford color from 2004 t-bird called merlot


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 14 2010, 02:28 PM~17491820
> *no its not. like 713 said its a ford color from 2004 t-bird called merlot
> *


like i said homie i think


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@May 14 2010, 04:37 PM~17492942
> *like i said homie i think
> *


Dino is the previous owner


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+May 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17492942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 14 2010, 06:09 PM~17493582
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 14 2010, 06:09 PM~17493582
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 02:38 AM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the color macthing white walls lol :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2010, 12:13 AM~17496234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 12:38 AM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2010, 01:13 AM~17496234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  COUPE DEVILLE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@May 15 2010, 10:02 AM~17497597
> * COUPE DEVILLE!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



with Fleetwood coupe trim :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and geting blowed away :biggrin:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

TTT FELLAS nice lacs homis


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

work in progress


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWOOD_@May 15 2010, 09:27 AM~17498058
> *work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


  nice color


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 10:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 12:38 AM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 must feel good to finally drive it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 15 2010, 12:38 AM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*bad ass ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ß∂D ∂SS


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWOOD_@May 15 2010, 08:27 AM~17498058
> *work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


really loving this paint,very suttle :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+May 14 2010, 10:30 PM~17494185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 10:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: The seat belts look SICK!


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWOOD_@May 15 2010, 09:27 AM~17498058
> *work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookn nice


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2010, 12:13 AM~17496234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16381312
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

_.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 16 2010, 02:25 PM~17506968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16586910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 15 2010, 02:13 AM~17496234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride bro


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:27 AM~17513782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:27 AM~17513782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 17 2010, 08:27 AM~17513782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

This is how W"I" do it!!!!
ANOTHER " I " RIDE HITTIN THE STREETS OF NEW ORLEANS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 18 2010, 02:49 PM~17530236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@May 12 2010, 06:06 PM~17470069
> *Is this the Lac that use to be from preimer nevertheless any more pics out there of it, thanks.
> *


NO THIS CADILLAC USE TO BE FROM GOODTIMES AND I SOLD IT TO SOME DUDE UP NORTH


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 18 2010, 02:49 PM~17530236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2010, 08:46 AM~17526389
> *This is how W"I" do it!!!!
> ANOTHER " I " RIDE HITTIN THE STREETS OF NEW ORLEANS
> 
> ...



Look'n good and it's in the air :thumbsup:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 12 2010, 06:51 PM~17470553
> *Is that Grey Goose? :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458007
> *SPY PICS....THIS CAR SHOULD BE BUSTIN OUT THIS WEEKEND AT THE  BELL SHOW......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 who did the interior on this lac?post more spy pics


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 18 2010, 02:49 PM~17530236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2010, 08:46 AM~17526389
> *This is how W"I" do it!!!!
> ANOTHER " I " RIDE HITTIN THE STREETS OF NEW ORLEANS
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2010, 08:46 AM~17526389
> *This is how W"I" do it!!!!
> ANOTHER " I " RIDE HITTIN THE STREETS OF NEW ORLEANS
> 
> ...


<span style='font-family:Times'>big body Cadillac featured on the 2000 Lowrider Magazine cover....."[/b]


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2010, 01:34 PM~17542308
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>big body Cadillac featured on the 2000 Lowrider Magazine cover....."*
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: Thats whats up! INDIVIDUALS Always puts it down when it comes Euro caddys!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 18 2010, 02:49 PM~17530236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 18 2010, 08:46 AM~17526389
> *This is how W"I" do it!!!!
> ANOTHER " I " RIDE HITTIN THE STREETS OF NEW ORLEANS
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 09:17 AM~17453246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damm nice wat color is dat?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Mar 1 2009, 01:48 PM~13145447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE GOT INTERIOR PICS OF THIS ONE? ALSO WHATS THE NAME OF THE COLOR ON THE CAR?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 06:25 PM~17572456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really diggin the gold stitched wreaths


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 06:25 PM~17572456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:25 PM~17572456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@May 20 2010, 11:25 PM~17559016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 22 2010, 03:54 PM~17572062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:25 PM~17572456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!  WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 05:25 PM~17572456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like brand new leather seats  
nice color too!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 07:28 PM~1910885
> *bjkubn
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Any one got pics of the 90 belt conversions? Or any pics of caddies with 44" moons that mounted the belts to the pillar? 

I need to start figurin out what i'm gonna do for belts now :biggrin:









:wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2010, 06:25 PM~17572456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 27 2010, 01:07 PM~17622524
> *Any one got pics of the 90 belt conversions? Or any pics of caddies with 44" moons that mounted the belts to the pillar?
> 
> I need to start figurin out what i'm gonna do for belts now :biggrin:
> ...


just roll with a lap belt :0


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*FOR $ALE  *


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 27 2010, 02:27 PM~17623222
> *just roll with a lap belt  :0
> *


That's an option, but iit also gives the cops one more reason to pull me over if he doesn't see a shoulder belt on. And if I get sent for a safety inspection my car will fail cuz of the dros


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17623271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 27 2010, 02:07 PM~17622524
> *Any one got pics of the 90 belt conversions? Or any pics of caddies with 44" moons that mounted the belts to the pillar?
> 
> I need to start figurin out what i'm gonna do for belts now :biggrin:
> ...


just put the seat belt on the door like a 90 cadi... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

or on the pillar like a box chev


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWOOD_@May 15 2010, 10:27 AM~17498058
> *work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


looks good buy i have to ask:why a wheel lift truck for the tow?do't get me wrong that's a nice truck but it be safer on a flat bed.(around fresh paint)


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+May 27 2010, 05:54 PM~17625595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway you could take a pic of your door panel for me homie? Or if you already have any :dunno: ? It looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17623271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO !! 
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SELL.....*


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 27 2010, 03:33 PM~17623271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17623271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
damn thats an og color combo uffin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 27 2010, 12:33 PM~17623271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like everyone else said, that color combo is real nice.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Been dieing to know the color on this one but nobody seems to know :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 27 2010, 11:21 PM~17629510
> *Been dieing to know the color on this one but nobody seems to know :uh:
> *


teal, aquamarine, turquoise, seafoam...pacific ocean green... :happysad: 

custom mix, based off stock color... Mixed by Pat at Lowe Paint


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 28 2010, 12:10 AM~17629827
> *teal, aquamarine, turquoise, seafoam...pacific ocean green... :happysad:
> 
> custom mix, based off stock color... Mixed by Pat at Lowe Paint
> *


 :wow: damn alright, looks real nice man


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 28 2010, 01:10 AM~17629827
> *teal, aquamarine, turquoise, seafoam...pacific ocean green... :happysad:
> 
> custom mix, based off stock color... Mixed by Pat at Lowe Paint
> *


That shit looks dope, money! :worship: :worship:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 28 2010, 10:32 PM~17637523
> *
> *


more pic's homie :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17637728
> *more pic's homie :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Sep 28 2008, 08:45 PM~11723765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 29 2010, 07:59 PM~17643866
> *
> *


More pics? what color is that?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *infamous704  May 22 2010, 06:54 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


homie needs to come with the get well cards on this one. Because that caddy is Sick!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@May 29 2010, 09:31 PM~17644056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :0


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 29 2010, 07:59 PM~17643866
> *
> *


DAMM HOMIE THATS THE LOOK RITE THERE
:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 30 2010, 12:39 AM~17645437
> *More pics? what color is that?
> *



soon . custom mix to match vinyl


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:


























































































:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

my homie's busting out his caddy soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 08:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW :wow: :wow:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




MAN O' MAN


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of belt moulding did you use ? and a close up picture please . GREAT JOB


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

that white one is :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 30 2010, 10:41 AM~17646857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 31 2010, 10:49 AM~17653879
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:ninja:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@May 31 2010, 11:44 AM~17653838
> *What kind of belt moulding did you use ? and a close up picture please . GREAT JOB
> *


its tough to say what car it was made for. i ordered some trunk weatherstripping from a company, and he mentioned he had those for sale as well. they work fine, but have a chrome strip along the edge that does not allow you to put the stock chrome trim on along with it. it looks exactly like one of the inners. im going to modify it one of these days to fit the OEM chrome trim on there.  



thanks for the compliments everyone :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Mar 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13379856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0 


























































































:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

i know someone saved pics on their computer of the silver and green from superiors. I dont feel like going through 20303849328 posts to find it today :biggrin: please post. thanks!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 08:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin sick :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544249
FORSALE


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bump for the 90'd


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@May 31 2010, 03:32 PM~17655438
> *
> *


You brought back some memories with that post, I miss this one.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 31 2010, 08:53 PM~17659195
> *:biggrin:
> *



PASO HOMEBOY?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work rite hear my homie!!,now if u wood post them nardi 1.s up on my thread?b 4 i do...lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@May 31 2010, 06:37 PM~17657387
> *i know someone saved pics on their computer of the silver and green from superiors. I dont feel like going through 20303849328 posts to find it today  :biggrin:  please post. thanks!
> *




jus green


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

question?? i just took my top off my 85, could i put por 15 on it then body filler to close up the body line on the side then put a new top back on?? just wanted to know if i could put fiiler ontop of por 15 or has any 1 else did something like this?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 1 2010, 11:52 AM~17664670
> *jus green
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 07:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goodness :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 1 2010, 04:45 PM~17665670
> *question?? i just took my top off my 85, could i put por 15 on it then body filler to close up the body line on the side then put a new top back on?? just wanted to know if i could put fiiler ontop of por 15 or has any 1 else did something like this?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 1 2010, 02:45 PM~17665670
> *question?? i just took my top off my 85, could i put por 15 on it then body filler to close up the body line on the side then put a new top back on?? just wanted to know if i could put fiiler ontop of por 15 or has any 1 else did something like this?
> *


Is it rusted underneath....if not i would just epoxy prime it...I didnt do shit to mine but mine was rust free


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 2 2010, 11:10 AM~17673466
> *Is it rusted underneath....if not i would just epoxy prime it...I didnt do shit to mine but mine was rust free
> *


 well wen i was sanding the top 3-4 lil small holes are there now then on the top side there lots of rust at the bottom, i just dont want o do a half ass job on it, cuz i do want to keep the car, dont want no rust to pop up after i put the new top on


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 2 2010, 11:52 AM~17673839
> *well wen i was sanding the top 3-4 lil small holes are there now then on the top side there lots of rust at the bottom, i just dont want o do a half ass job on it, cuz i do want to keep the car, dont want no rust to pop up after i put the new top on
> *


sand blast the rust if any and epoxy it...... putting filler on top of por 15 is not recommended from me :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2010, 12:14 PM~17674024
> *sand blast the rust if any and epoxy it...... putting filler on top of por 15 is not recommended from me :nosad:
> *


OK SO SAND BLAST, EPOXY IT THEN WHAT YOU RECOMEND THEN HOMIE??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Sep 19 2004, 05:11 PM~2229854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17674093
> *OK SO SAND BLAST, EPOXY IT THEN WHAT YOU RECOMEND THEN HOMIE??
> *


That's the best route. I'd get some SPI epoxy. It's made right there in GA. Bondo will adhere directly to it, no sanding or anything. 

If you don't have the means to do that, por 15 has a filler made to go over their paint. The por putty is good shit too. But epoxy is the best route.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 3 2010, 08:06 AM~17682836
> *That's the best route. I'd get some SPI epoxy. It's made right there in GA. Bondo will adhere directly to it, no sanding or anything.
> 
> If you don't have the means to do that, por 15 has a filler made to go over their paint. The por putty is good shit too. But epoxy is the best route.
> *


ay yo doe thanks


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 31 2010, 10:58 PM~17659278
> *PASO HOMEBOY?
> *


sup bro :h5:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 27 2010, 12:07 PM~17622524
> *Any one got pics of the 90 belt conversions? Or any pics of caddies with 44" moons that mounted the belts to the pillar?
> 
> I need to start figurin out what i'm gonna do for belts now :biggrin:
> ...



dont know if you saw my thread but here are some pics of mine


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


speechless


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FRESH AND DIFFERENT COMBO! HAS SOUTHSIDE STYLE WRITTEN ALL OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 02:01 PM~17686346
> *dont know if you saw my thread but here are some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


I give u guys props on doin those , cause i sure the fuck aint got the patience for that....lol...looks good bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 04:01 PM~17686346
> *dont know if you saw my thread but here are some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


is that what they look like in the 90's cars :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 3 2010, 08:06 AM~17682836
> *That's the best route. I'd get some SPI epoxy. It's made right there in GA. Bondo will adhere directly to it, no sanding or anything.
> 
> If you don't have the means to do that, por 15 has a filler made to go over their paint. The por putty is good shit too. But epoxy is the best route.
> *


I would always sand before spreading filler :yes:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

does anyone know what color that caddy is from southside cc


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17300642
> *Southside Lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17688048
> *is that what they look like in the 90's cars :wow:
> *


Yes sir! Just missing the door panel!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

looks good


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 3 2010, 02:30 PM~17687007
> *I give u guys props on doin those , cause i sure the fuck aint got the patience for that....lol...looks good bro
> *


Thanks!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2010, 11:38 PM~17496059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

last one from the show this past sunday


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee+Jun 3 2010, 06:39 AM~17683204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:39 AM~17683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN & SIMPLE  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 3 2010, 08:41 PM~17690352
> *last one from the show this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!! You plan on liftin' her?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 07:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MOFO IS CLEANNNNN!!!! VERY CLASSY :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 AM~17683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 10:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN FUCKIN CADDY HOMIE :worship:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 3 2010, 08:41 PM~17690352
> *last one from the show this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 4 2010, 02:09 AM~17692981
> *CLEAN!!! You plan on liftin' her?
> *


yea its gonna be lifted in a few months, just gotta get my paper straight 




thanks for the positive comments everyone


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 4 2010, 02:33 PM~17696022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


80S TRUNK :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2010, 05:42 PM~17698606
> *80S TRUNK :0
> *


SOME PEOPLE LIKE THE CHROME BETTER I HAD A 90S TRUNK ON MY COUPE BEFORE NO I HAVE A 80S ALSO


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 5 2010, 08:18 AM~17701775
> *SOME PEOPLE LIKE THE CHROME BETTER I HAD A  90S TRUNK ON MY COUPE BEFORE NO I HAVE A 80S ALSO
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 5 2010, 09:20 AM~17701939
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  more chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 05:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@May 31 2010, 10:46 PM~17659099
> *You brought back some memories with that post, I miss this one.
> 
> 
> ...



Did you end up selling it Ricky? where did it end up


i always loved the car, i remember seeing it at the super show years ago when the set up got put it and it was all OG


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Note to self: when re-assembling a 90 header, the bumper filler goes on BEFORE the damn headlight trims :angry: 

No matter how many times I've done it - I always forget :uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

getting closer homies :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:10 PM~17717010
> *getting closer homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 7 2010, 11:11 AM~17717022
> *
> *



:biggrin: lol it should be out for the winter tear down again :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17717010
> *getting closer homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17717048
> *:biggrin: lol it should be out for the winter tear down again :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 7 2010, 11:14 AM~17717053
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Its almost time :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 7 2010, 12:10 PM~17717010
> *getting closer homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 7 2010, 07:51 PM~17721930
> *Love that color
> *



thanks homie. true ble is what i was going for plus all my moldings are silver with a ton of flake on them. i will be striping and leafing the ride soon too. maybe some murals n patterns too. not sure yet though


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 7 2010, 07:49 PM~17721896
> *Its almost time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU ALMOST DONE BIG DADDY THIS CAR IS GONNA KILL THE SHOWS


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4ever+May 12 2010, 09:51 PM~17470553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@Jun 7 2010, 09:54 PM~17723455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 7 2010, 10:07 PM~17722915
> *:biggrin: YOU ALMOST DONE BIG DADDY THIS CAR IS GONNA KILL THE SHOWS
> *


Thanks bro...got some of your parts on that front end :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 PM~17721896
> *Its almost time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@Jun 7 2010, 10:54 PM~17723455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 PM~17721896
> *Its almost time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow, just wow. :wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*TTT FOR THA 90'D LACS*


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 7 2010, 08:51 PM~17721930
> *Love that color
> *


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17722054
> *thanks homie. true ble is what i was going for plus all my moldings are silver with a ton of flake on them. i will be striping and leafing the ride soon too. maybe some murals n patterns too. not sure yet though
> *


hurry up ill bring mine out there so we can roll them :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=546078&hl=
CLICK TO TAKE YOU TO A PLACE CALLED CADILLAC HEAVEN


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

nice cadils :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 11:35 AM~17654263
> *its tough to say what car it was made for. i ordered some trunk weatherstripping from a company, and he mentioned he had those for sale as well. they work fine, but have a chrome strip along the edge that does not allow you to put the stock chrome trim on along with it. it looks exactly like one of the inners. im going to modify it one of these days to fit the OEM chrome trim on there.
> thanks for the compliments everyone  :biggrin:
> *


i had the same problem. i took them off the caprice and it was like those. the rubber is molded onto the trim.
i found some clean ones at pick n pull. couldnt find them new for the lac when i was looking.
took me a while to figure out what you guys were talking about. they look fine


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 02:06 PM~17761283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17764142
> *NICE....
> *


X2 ima redo mine in black


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jun 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17764312
> *X2 ima redo mine in black
> *



i almost did mine in black too. it always looks clean but i live in az and nothin but dirt and wind here


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 11 2010, 09:00 PM~17764467
> *i almost did mine in black too. it always looks clean but i live in az and nothin but dirt and wind here
> *


dam,black looks good on the deville,flows nice


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 03:50 PM~17761714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 03:06 PM~17761283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jun 11 2010, 09:08 PM~17764521
> *dam,black looks good on the deville,flows nice
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TONE903 (Aug 10, 2009)

ANY PICS OF INTERIORS?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

All OG


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 12 2010, 12:14 AM~17765669
> *All OG
> 
> 
> ...


nice interior, but wrong thread  "POST 90 2 DOOR LACS"


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 12 2010, 02:16 PM~17768746
> *nice interior, but wrong thread    "POST 90 2 DOOR LACS"
> *


Guy in the last post before me asked to see interiors


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 12 2010, 04:27 PM~17769379
> *Guy in the last post before me asked to see interiors
> *


its not a 90 interior


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 12 2010, 08:22 PM~17770741
> *its not a 90 interior
> *


Ooohh I see, my bad :happysad:


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 12 2010, 08:27 PM~17770784
> *Ooohh I see, my bad :happysad:
> *


Fuck it if it aint a 90 interior that shit is clean ass fuck what year is it off??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser._@Jun 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17770998
> *Fuck it if it aint a 90 interior that shit is clean ass fuck what year is it off??
> *


Thanks  It's from my '85 Fleetwood


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 11 2010, 02:08 PM~17761304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jun 12 2010, 09:18 PM~17771101
> *Thanks  It's from my '85 Fleetwood
> 
> 
> *


Boy that's beautiful!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i currently forsale 200.00 50.00 to ship





















































must sell


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Jun 13 2010, 08:33 PM~17777506
> *i currently forsale
> 
> 
> ...



pm me the price.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CADILLAC REAR FILLERS SHIPPED IN U.S. 80 DOLLARS SHIPPED
3 SETS


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 08:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope. luv it man.


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT 90 out only


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::worship:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17652612
> *a good friend of mine took these pictures for me at the Latin Kustoms car show yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jun 14 2010, 09:24 PM~17788593
> *TTT    90 out only
> *


Like This :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 17 2010, 10:55 AM~17814783
> *Like This :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that muthafucka is baaaaad!!!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jun 17 2010, 05:02 PM~17818420
> *:0 that muthafucka is baaaaad!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

hey there question how you get those screw caps off the back of the wood grain on the doorpanels, off a 90 brougham? or even the 80's special tool?


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

any suggestions for swapping that shitty 4100?


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 AM~17814783
> *Like This :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


theeee baddest coupe in sd hands down and in the streets!!!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 AM~17814783
> *Like This :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 AM~17814783
> *Like This :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking clean!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT MORE PICZ OF TH!S BEAUTY.....


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 AM~17814783
> *Like This :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jun 14 2010, 06:11 PM~17786074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass homie!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Apr 13 2010, 01:56 PM~17178904
> *A few i spot this weekend at a show here!
> 
> 
> ...



i found more...... :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jun 18 2010, 05:33 PM~17827363
> *theeee baddest coupe in sd hands down and in the streets!!!!! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can I go to where you get your car wash :wow: :wow: :wow: 








and I can give you a :happysad:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

to 90 out ugh lac do you jus screw on da fenders n clip or is anythang else needed?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 08:08 PM~17840986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie got more pics


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 19 2010, 07:02 PM~17834702
> *Can I go to where you get your car wash :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE THAT COLOR....
IS THAT THE OG COLOR ??*


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 18 2010, 09:13 AM~17822841
> *
> hey  there question how  you get those screw caps off the back of the wood grain on the doorpanels, off a 90 brougham? or even the 80's special tool?
> *http://img683.imageshack.us/i/latest090.jpg/



Nice ride who did that vinyl top and bumper kit? :biggrin:  

Get some 1/4 inch tubing, flair the end and grind it in the hex shape.... theres ur tool


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

Snap on also sells the socket for that.I have both sizes,helps out alot.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleean! uffin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 09:48 PM~17851415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out real nice


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 19 2010, 07:02 PM~17834702
> *Can I go to where you get your car wash :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately im not the owner anymore lol. u got the juice bro


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love It!!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17851415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   OOOOOH YEAAAAAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17851415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jun 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17851627
> *unfortunately im not the owner anymore lol. u got the juice bro
> *


what i love about this coupe not only does it look good but it lays LOW, super low :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jun 22 2010, 03:18 PM~17856920
> *what i love about this coupe not only does it look good but it lays LOW, super low :biggrin:
> 
> *


x2
laying low is key. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17851415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm clearing out my corner lights right now and wondering how i get them to look like they have clear reflectors in them? this is what i got









this is what im thinking of doing 









it looks like some kind of tape in there?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 22 2010, 03:31 PM~17857682
> *x2
> laying low is key. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 22 2010, 10:12 PM~17860713
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


love this color


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 10:59 PM~17861393
> *love this color
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 22 2010, 08:12 PM~17860713
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE...*


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 24 2010, 06:18 PM~17879198
> *
> *


post pics of yours... what kind of yelloe is that? :cheesy:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17871908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More of this one


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17851415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that right there is a bad muthafu...... homie ! :wow:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Anybody have pics of double din decks in the 90 dashes? I'm curious as to what I can get to fit, and still look somewhat og.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jun 24 2010, 06:27 PM~17879262
> *post pics of yours... what kind of yelloe is that? :cheesy:
> *


*ITS THE ORIGINAL COLOR... *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17427443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17871908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 25 2010, 09:17 AM~17884259
> *Anybody have pics of double din decks in the 90 dashes? I'm curious as to what I can get to fit, and still look somewhat og.
> *


here are a couple of mine. alpine 7"


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 25 2010, 04:25 PM~17888006
> *here are a couple of mine. alpine 7"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: daaam


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 25 2010, 09:17 AM~17884259
> *Anybody have pics of double din decks in the 90 dashes? I'm curious as to what I can get to fit, and still look somewhat og.
> *





























:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17888681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good pic but i have a double din Eclipse I love it!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17888681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn... nice. thats how i wanted mine to look. uffin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

My newest update to the Lac factory 90 brougham speaker pods!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Here are some pics of last week we drove the lac over 400 miles on 13s with the A/C blowing cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 07:43 PM~17888810
> *My newest update to the Lac factory 90 brougham speaker pods!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what does it say on your door panel?

speaker pods look great! cant wait to install mine. what kinda speakers are you running?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 25 2010, 06:48 PM~17888826
> *what does it say on your door panel?
> 
> speaker pods look great! cant wait to install mine. what kinda speakers are you running?
> *


Thanks man it says Fleetwood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17888818
> *Here are some pics of last week we drove the lac over 400 miles on 13s with the A/C blowing cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPN HE IS WATCHIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Going thru some old pictures i like this one!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: 




























Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17888818
> *Here are some pics of last week we drove the lac over 400 miles on 13s with the A/C blowing cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 06:45 PM~17888818
> *Here are some pics of last week we drove the lac over 400 miles on 13s with the A/C blowing cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



My ***** Billy. I see you and THE "PEOPLES CHOICE"


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: I like the way double dins look! Did you guys have to take out the vents to make them work. I noticed you dont have the bars to open and close them. :dunno:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 07:21 PM~17889093
> *Going thru some old pictures i like this one!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jun 26 2010, 03:48 AM~17891444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my vents, but it's tight back there. just need to install the bars, prob do that today...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info on the double dins guys.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 09:43 PM~17888810
> *My newest update to the Lac factory 90 brougham speaker pods!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


are those really factory???????????? never seen them b4


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 10:17 AM~17453246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is just beautiful


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 26 2010, 05:58 AM~17891716
> *are those really factory???????????? never seen them b4
> *


:yes:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:39 AM~17683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17888810
> *My newest update to the Lac factory 90 brougham speaker pods!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wher u find those


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jun 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17893384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fleet but that aint 90'd


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 3 2010, 08:41 PM~17690352
> *last one from the show this past sunday
> 
> 
> ...



HELLA CLEAN SEEN YOUR CAR A PZ ON WESTHIEMER


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2010, 10:20 AM~17892612
> *:yes:
> *


whats up coast !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 26 2010, 12:02 PM~17893128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one what color is the interior?????


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 06:45 PM~17888818
> *Here are some pics of last week we drove the lac over 400 miles on 13s with the A/C blowing cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


props homie all way's liked this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 26 2010, 04:02 AM~17891630
> *I still have my vents, but it's tight back there.  just need to install the bars, prob do that today...
> *


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where can i find some pods? i want some asap :0


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jun 3 2010, 02:01 PM~17686346
> *dont know if you saw my thread but here are some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...



thats the same way i did mine i like them in the corner it looks more factory


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this car in Hollywood last night, Super clean!

Hats off!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jun 27 2010, 09:48 AM~17898095
> *thats the same way i did mine i like them in the corner it looks more factory
> *


Any pics of yours?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 28 2010, 03:54 AM~17904457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE FLEETWOODS LOOK SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE REGULAR COUPES; MORE LUXURY, MORE ACCESSORIES


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I HAVE A COUPE THAT I'M MAKING A FLEETWOOD.. MAN IT'S WORKING DOING THAT THOUGH.. I STILL HAVE TO EVENTUALLY MAKE THE POWER MIRRORS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jun 26 2010, 12:16 PM~17893198
> *:wow: wher u find those
> *


 my 90 parts car had them factory


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17871908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17908377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killing it homie :wow:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 27 2010, 02:50 AM~17896867
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAmn that bitch looking good!!!! thats my motivation right there.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Jun 25 2010, 09:45 PM~17888818
> *Here are some pics of last week we drove the lac over 400 miles on 13s with the A/C blowing cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It was cold as fuck in this bitch too lol. Love this car.....not so much the owner tho...lmaoooo


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

few pics from a show on the weekend.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 29 2010, 10:49 AM~17916245
> *few pics from a show on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 29 2010, 09:49 AM~17916245
> *few pics from a show on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that caddys badass!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 29 2010, 08:49 AM~17916245
> *few pics from a show on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robneronyc_@Jun 29 2010, 11:46 AM~17916677
> *Looks good with the hearse bumper
> *


not a hearse bumper homie, custom made.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 29 2010, 10:49 AM~17916245
> *few pics from a show on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


love all the custom work


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 29 2010, 11:49 AM~17916245
> *few pics from a show on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: the baddest 2dr out there :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

$350


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 29 2010, 09:49 AM~17916245
> *few pics from a show on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't gotta say it cause.........................U KNOOOOOOOOW


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone got pics of a stock suspension and hubcaps on a 90'd fleetwood? i thought i saw one on here but cant find it


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jun 30 2010, 05:32 PM~17930291
> *anyone got pics of a stock suspension and hubcaps on a 90'd fleetwood? i thought i saw one on here but cant find it
> *


Not stock suspension, but stock height


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11406659
> *anyone got the paint code for this? I was told its Colonial Yellow, but my PPG crossover books dont even list under that particular name. I know each paint manufacturer typically uses a different name for each color, buuut I thought maybe someone had the actual code
> 
> 
> ...


super clean


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jun 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17930910
> *Not stock suspension, but stock height
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Lonestar Lacs! :nicoderm: 









uffin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17905739
> *THE FLEETWOODS LOOK SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE REGULAR COUPES; MORE LUXURY, MORE ACCESSORIES
> *


...and less chrome


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 28 2010, 10:19 AM~17905739
> *THE FLEETWOODS LOOK SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE REGULAR COUPES; MORE LUXURY, MORE ACCESSORIES
> *


Dont forget to add more headaches....lol..Its worth it


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

how do i get this threaded rod off my old header panel? i dont got this on my new one


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 1 2010, 10:04 PM~17941750
> *how do i get this threaded rod off my old header panel? i dont got this on my new one
> 
> 
> ...


use some pliers on the round washer looking piece


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

vicescrips and lefty loosey, make sure you gorilla glue them shits in, they can back themselves out then come loose and crack around the base while chipin causin the header to move alot..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 1 2010, 11:04 PM~17941750
> *how do i get this threaded rod off my old header panel? i dont got this on my new one
> 
> 
> ...



double nut it...Jam nut it whatever u wanna call it...billys right make sure u put something back on them whem u put them back...glue ,epoxy, fiberglass, i used some jb on mine


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks i wasnt sure if they needed to be unscrewed or just yanked out


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 1 2010, 01:01 AM~17933014
> *...and less chrome
> *


only around the top. fleetwoods have more chrome on the rockers, hood and the doors


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 2 2010, 03:21 PM~17946559
> *only around the top. fleetwoods have more chrome on the rockers, hood and the doors
> *


...but this is the 90'd thread  :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 2 2010, 02:17 PM~17947108
> *...but this is the 90'd thread    :biggrin:
> *


and it dont stop :biggrin:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

[/quote]
i know this will do some high numbers.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 3 2010, 12:55 PM~17953393
> *and it dont stop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE PICS...* :biggrin:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jul 3 2010, 03:55 PM~17953393
> *and it dont stop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone sporting one of those boomarang antennas?


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 4 2010, 07:06 PM~17960541
> *anyone sporting one of those boomarang antennas?
> *


what are those antennas for tv or phone? :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 4 2010, 09:49 PM~17960718
> *what are those antennas for tv or phone? :biggrin:
> *


for the CB radio :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 4 2010, 05:49 PM~17960718
> *what are those antennas for tv or phone? :biggrin:
> *


fuck if i know i was thinking of trying to run my radio off it but i think i'll do the in dash antenna instead. i still think a boomarang on the trunk would be cool though but i dont want my shit ending up looking goofy


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 10 2010, 07:46 PM~17754420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where does the owner of this car live? He came down my street the other day looking good.  Pure inspiration.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

didnt there used to be a tutorial on here about how to change out the headlight wiring? i dont know what i'm doing


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 5 2010, 10:03 PM~17967440
> *didnt there used to be a tutorial on here about how to change out the headlight wiring? i dont know what i'm doing
> *


you get the harness from a 90 and it plugs into the 80's firewall/fusebox


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 5 2010, 06:04 PM~17967448
> *you get the harness from a 90 and it plugs into the 80's firewall/fusebox
> *


  

this is what im working with

















i guess it should be obvious and just splice them where the colors match but i don't want to cut into anything until i know what i'm doing


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 4 2010, 08:46 PM~17960934
> *fuck if i know i was thinking of trying to run my radio off it but i think i'll do the in dash antenna instead. i still think a boomarang on the trunk would be cool though but i dont want my shit ending up looking goofy
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

can a 91 winshield fit an 83 coupe?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

front windshield


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 6 2010, 07:41 AM~17971121
> *can a 91 winshield fit an 83 coupe?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17908377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A 44" MOOOONROOF :wow:
DAMN! I WANT ONE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 6 2010, 08:40 AM~17971404
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 6 2010, 08:40 AM~17971404
> *:nono:
> *


my glass guy told me its a diff part number - but theyre the same :dunno:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

THEY WILL FIT 77-92


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 6 2010, 10:09 AM~17972500
> *THEY WILL FIT 77-92
> *


X2


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Jul 6 2010, 11:09 AM~17972500
> *THEY WILL FIT 77-92
> *


Thats good info


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 6 2010, 09:49 AM~17972369
> *my glass guy told me its a diff part number - but theyre the same  :dunno:
> *


the 4 door glass is taller than the coupe glass

so the answer is "No" they are not the same


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 6 2010, 01:27 PM~17973068
> *the 4 door glass is taller than the coupe glass
> 
> so the answer is "No" they are not the same
> *


true the 4 dr is a taller roof line...think of a triangle, the height is taller which means the slope (window) should be longer

but I think that space is taken up below the hood line though?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jul 6 2010, 07:27 PM~17976782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

hey i just noticed the 90 bumper ends have a little hole to mount to a brace or something. whats the deal with that? what do i mount it to? do i just move the rod that used to mount to the bumper center to the sides or do i add another piece?









and my back bumper and taillight bezels are not sitting right. there are no shims on the bumper mount and the bumper mount does not look damaged, how do i adjust this?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84on84z_@Jul 6 2010, 09:38 AM~17971628
> *IS THAT A 44" MOOOONROOF :wow:
> DAMN! I WANT ONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17977438
> *hey i just noticed the 90 bumper ends have a little hole to mount to a brace or something. whats the deal with that? what do i mount it to? do i just move the rod that used to mount to the bumper center to the sides or do i add another piece?
> 
> 
> ...


the 90-92 brace is just like the 80's one in your pic just a few inches longer. i think the one you have will work just fine :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 6 2010, 07:20 PM~17978067
> *the 90-92 brace is just like the 80's one in your pic just a few inches longer. i think the one you have will work just fine :biggrin:
> *


that is the 90- brace i already changed my bumper ends but i don't know what to connect it to? my old bumper ends didn't hook up to anything right there and it wasnt even long enough to have a mount that far back. i'm talking about the little bracket all the way to the right on this pic. that's the 80 bumper end leaned up against it, it's not so long so i think thats why it didn't need to be braced up but i don't know how to brace the 90 bumper on









sorry for all the technical questions in here but i didnt want to start a build topic because i'm about to run out of money and then i wont be doing anything to this car for a while so i didnt think it was build topic worthy yet


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

my 1984 Fleetwood coupe 90 out...sneak peak, HOK Violette's


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 6 2010, 11:19 PM~17979498
> *my 1984 Fleetwood coupe 90 out...sneak peak, HOK Violette's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17979498
> *my 1984 Fleetwood coupe 90 out...sneak peak, HOK Violette's
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin the colors :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 6 2010, 01:27 PM~17973068
> *the 4 door glass is taller than the coupe glass
> 
> so the answer is "No" they are not the same
> *


MAN I DON'T KNOW WHO TO BELIEVE NOW


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17979498
> *my 1984 Fleetwood coupe 90 out...sneak peak, HOK Violette's
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: FUCK LET ME SEE IT ON FRIDAY WHEN I GO DOWN TO SANTA PAULA


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17977438
> *and my back bumper and taillight bezels are not sitting right. there are no shims on the bumper mount and the bumper mount does not look damaged, how do i adjust this?
> 
> 
> ...


there's 2 ways, but the easiest way is to loosen off the 4 nuts on each side attaching the bumper to the piston shocks (underneath). the top 2 on each side just need to be backed off a bit, the bottom 2 about 1/4 inch

judging by the pic, the bottom 2 on each side will need a couple shims. get someone to hold the bumper ends to where you want em and see how much space it leaves between the bumper and the piston face. add shims, tighten down


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what head liight bulbs are used for the 90 conversions? i want to order some HIDs for mine. just want to ake sure they r right


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:happysad: hey guys if the thought ever enters your mind to open up your cluster and tinker around with the stuff inside DONT DO IT!!! :twak:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jul 7 2010, 06:06 PM~17985354
> *what head liight bulbs are used for the 90 conversions? i want to order some HIDs for mine. just want to ake sure they r right
> *



the 90s bulbs are "9004"


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 7 2010, 05:18 PM~17985992
> *the 90s bulbs are "9004"
> *



thanks homie. good lookin out bRO


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17979498
> *my 1984 Fleetwood coupe 90 out...sneak peak, HOK Violette's
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 7 2010, 08:17 PM~17985982
> *:happysad: hey guys if the thought ever enters your mind to open up your cluster and tinker around with the stuff inside DONT DO IT!!! :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


I do it all the time NO problems :dunno:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some complete 42's (9) and 2 44's that I need to sell I need to make room but not cluck head prices. Local sell only pm me if interested


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

jus a lil something for the smmer  not on you'll level yet
but i'm trying


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

lookin good bro.


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 7 2010, 05:17 PM~17985982
> *:happysad: hey guys if the thought ever enters your mind to open up your cluster and tinker around with the stuff inside DONT DO IT!!! :twak:
> 
> 
> ...



well what happened???


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 8 2010, 01:15 AM~17989959
> *well what happened???
> *


 :happysad: all i know is i touched something inside with the test light there was a explosion a puff of smoke and me screaming like a chick in a horror flick hno:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17979498
> *my 1984 Fleetwood coupe 90 out...sneak peak, HOK Violette's
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

A LITTLE TWIST


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

CUSTOM 5TH


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:|


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17985207
> *there's 2 ways, but the easiest way is to loosen off the 4 nuts on each side attaching the bumper to the piston shocks (underneath). the top 2 on each side just need to be backed off a bit, the bottom 2 about 1/4 inch
> 
> judging by the pic, the bottom 2 on each side will need a couple shims. get someone to hold the bumper ends to where you want em and see how much space it leaves between the bumper and the piston face. add shims, tighten down
> *


thanks im gonna get some shims and do that :biggrin:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 8 2010, 05:59 PM~17996263
> *:happysad: all i know is i touched something inside with the test light there was a explosion a puff of smoke and me screaming like a chick in a horror flick hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jul 9 2010, 06:26 PM~18006235
> *:|
> *


:|


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 9 2010, 07:12 PM~18006553
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17998094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a Gold Heritage of Ownership grille medallion would look tight on it


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Jul 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17979498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Jon...  Sup Mike....yeah for sure, if Juan is awake... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jul 9 2010, 01:04 AM~17999582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love coupes with those tops


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 9 2010, 11:12 PM~18007903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=113004&st=2020


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 29 2007, 04:43 PM~7797903
> *wtf is it a bad damage in the back  of the dish from the wheel on the leftside  :0
> *


i think that's the gas tank strap.


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 8 2010, 05:59 PM~17996263
> *:happysad: all i know is i touched something inside with the test light there was a explosion a puff of smoke and me screaming like a chick in a horror flick hno:
> *


So you did it with the battery still connected? Wow!


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 11 2010, 01:04 AM~18015013
> *So you did it with the battery still connected? Wow!
> *


i know i know i cant believe how stupid that was neither


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 4 2010, 07:06 PM~17960541
> *anyone sporting one of those boomarang antennas?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 11 2010, 04:20 PM~18018687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking for that 3rd Brake Light! Anyone???


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

that thing is pretty clean.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real real nice


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2010, 12:49 AM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have pics of it dumped?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jul 12 2010, 07:51 AM~18023249
> *You have pics of it dumped?
> *


+1


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn carlos, the bitch is beautiful..:biggrin:


----------



## game related (Jul 11, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 18 2009, 08:37 AM~14802698
> *Picked up some caddy stuff from this old i guy i work with. He owned a limo busines back in the 80's and has all kinds of this stuff layin around..pretty cool to c some of the ols stuff..I actually swindled this stuff outta him for free :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## game related (Jul 11, 2010)

:wow: :wow: i wana getrs a couple of doz stickrz how


> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 18 2009, 08:37 AM~14802698
> *Picked up some caddy stuff from this old i guy i work with. He owned a limo busines back in the 80's and has all kinds of this stuff layin around..pretty cool to c some of the ols stuff..I actually swindled this stuff outta him for free :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKS GOOD WAT COLOR IS THAT??


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2010, 12:49 AM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: STUNNING!!! :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When I grow up Coast ...................... I wanna have Deep Pockets Just like you :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i started a build topic so i wouldnt have to ask so many technical questions in here but i got a problem with my 90 wiring and i'm stuck. the more i look at it the less i feel like i know what i'm doing. if someone has ever spliced a 90 harness with an 80 harness and wants to give me some tips please send me a pm  

trying to splice them together right before the drivers side lights split off from it.


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 11 2010, 10:49 PM~18021985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics of this nice car


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I am looking for that 3rd Brake Light! Anyone???


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18008039
> *a  Gold Heritage of Ownership grille medallion would look tight on it
> *


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Jul 2 2010, 01:12 PM~17946467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: HOMIE NOW THATS HOW ITS DONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW MUCH DID YOU EXTEND THE LOWERS BRO? DID U DO DROP MOUNTS?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 14 2010, 01:15 AM~18041945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Corvette I believe


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

CADIVETTE


----------



## 78MONEYTALKS (Sep 17, 2009)

PICK THIS UP LAST MONTH I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Jul 14 2010, 11:10 PM~18049629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Jul 14 2010, 09:10 PM~18049629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALL IN THE FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Jul 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18049629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3+Jul 13 2010, 08:34 PM~18040656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i got a question about the trunk keyhole covers. sometimes i see a 90'd lac with one that looks like this








but i have never seen a stock 90 caddy with this on the trunk. it looks like the one on my 97 deville. is this a real 90 brougham piece or just something some people like to put on there? i like it


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 16 2010, 09:43 PM~18066209
> *i got a question about the trunk keyhole covers. sometimes i see a 90'd lac with one that looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


Yes..it's off later year Caddys...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Hangin out on a friday evening.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 12:04 AM~18066741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 12:04 AM~18066741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:cheesy:







:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 16 2010, 08:43 PM~18066209
> *i got a question about the trunk keyhole covers. sometimes i see a 90'd lac with one that looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


This nice


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18071771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



21 QUESTION'S USED TO BE A COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 16 2010, 09:43 PM~18066209
> *i got a question about the trunk keyhole covers. sometimes i see a 90'd lac with one that looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


man this car is beautiful


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Jul 14 2010, 08:10 PM~18049629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car saw more air time than a 747 when my boy John had it.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18071771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

T T T


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sweet color :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jul 16 2010, 02:05 PM~18063128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

1 Bad Peace Rite Hear

















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Started my 90 project yesterday









3 hours later ready for the 90 chassis to go under









Just can decide on a color :happysad:  :dunno: :around: :banghead:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2010, 01:41 PM~18075513
> *Started my 90 project yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

correct me if im wrong, but the 90's frame can bolt right up to the 80's two door body?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 18 2010, 04:57 PM~18075602
> *correct me if im wrong, but the 90's frame can bolt right up to the 80's two door body?
> *


Yes


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2010, 02:01 PM~18075619
> *Yes
> *


 :thumbsup: makes sence


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

24 hours into the build :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2010, 01:41 PM~18075513
> *Started my 90 project yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 18 2010, 07:07 PM~18076368
> *YOU GOT ANOTHER ONE :0
> *


Yup :0 

Just couldn't stay away


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2010, 03:00 PM~18075991
> *24 hours into the build  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*U GONNA START A BUILD UP TOPIC ?? *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 20 2006, 01:00 AM~5807267
> *CRAZZY TRUNK SET UP I LOVE IT:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


not a fan


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 18 2010, 01:10 PM~18075339
> *1 Bad Peace Rite Hear
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest Lac's in LA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 8 2010, 08:59 PM~17996263
> *:happysad: all i know is i touched something inside with the test light there was a explosion a puff of smoke and me screaming like a chick in a horror flick hno:
> *


and you call yourself "The Butcher" :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 18 2010, 07:55 PM~18076616
> *U GONNA START A BUILD UP TOPIC ??
> *


Yeah I've been wanting to do one with all of the cadillacs I've built. I'll try to do it in the next week or 2 as I get more progress.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 18 2010, 03:10 PM~18075339
> *1 Bad Peace Rite Hear
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sexy :wow:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=113004&st=3980


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 18 2010, 12:10 PM~18075339
> *1 Bad Peace Rite Hear
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

heres mine just got it few weeks ago


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jul 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18078541
> *heres mine just got it few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


What are the plans for this thing of beauty? :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i like how it looks on the stocks


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18078721
> *i like how it looks on the stocks
> *


thanks i thinks its crying for a set of 13's though :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jul 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18078719
> *What are the plans for this thing of beauty? :biggrin:
> *


redo everything :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Was that car on Ebay???????


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18078950
> *Was that car on Ebay???????
> *


idk i got it off here in the for sale section


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jul 18 2010, 10:11 PM~18078541
> *heres mine just got it few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@Jul 18 2010, 10:10 PM~18079058
> *:cheesy: looking good! :biggrin:
> *


 its a goods start


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Just picked this project up from the homie


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has a 90-92 insturment cluster with 0 miles on it pm me or call 424 205 7693


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jul 19 2010, 07:08 AM~18081127
> *Just picked this project up from the homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: one day i'll get me one


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2010, 08:18 AM~18081620
> *:uh: one day i'll get me one
> *


i got a 84 fleetwood for sale with 90 front end for cheap :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

$4000 (w/out the indash, and trunk audio)









took it out 2 days ago to let it run and make sure everythings still working fine. heres a vid. http://qik.com/video/9266171


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 19 2010, 02:02 PM~18084001
> *$4000 (w/out the indash, and trunk audio)
> 
> 
> ...


nice evo


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2010, 09:18 AM~18081620
> *:uh: one day i'll get me one
> *


i got one in vegas for you


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jul 19 2010, 11:44 AM~18082697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WHAT'S GOIN ON HERE


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jul 19 2010, 05:42 PM~18084322
> *nice evo
> *


 :biggrin: things bad ass.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

This one is from the I


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys i have a question, is it a painin the ass to go from the stock motor to a 305 or 350 with the digi dash and shit. or is it pretty simple as in normal motor swap? thanks guys i am noy mechanicly inclined hahahaha but i can cut and weld my car up though :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jul 19 2010, 08:08 AM~18081127
> *Just picked this project up from the homie
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A OG COLOR COMBO RIGHT THERE


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18086784
> *This one is from the I
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18086784
> *This one is from the I
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*WHAT CHA THINK*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18086784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both are badass cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18086784
> *This one is from the I
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is baaad! :naughty:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2010, 06:15 PM~18077040
> *Yeah I've been wanting to do one with all of the cadillacs I've built. I'll try to do it in the next week or 2 as I get more progress.
> *


 :0 keep this one dont sell it :biggrin:


----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=113004&st=4800


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Jul 20 2010, 12:26 AM~18089681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## martijn (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Jul 20 2010, 12:26 AM~18089681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jul 20 2010, 09:17 AM~18090670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always liked this one


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jul 20 2010, 02:22 AM~18089662
> *:0 keep this one dont sell it  :biggrin:
> *


Good idea :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18088727
> *WHAT CHA THINK
> 
> 
> ...


I likes, reminds me of my ride :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88' Cutlass_@Jul 19 2010, 11:26 PM~18089681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 she purdy :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olamite_@Jul 20 2010, 06:17 AM~18090670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 18 2010, 06:15 PM~18077040
> *Yeah I've been wanting to do one with all of the cadillacs I've built. I'll try to do it in the next week or 2 as I get more progress.
> *


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jun 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17871908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18086784
> *This one is from the I
> 
> 
> ...


This has got to be the cleanest one out there, this beats out the peach color one


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has 2 42 inch moons forsale complete for sale and I also have a 90-92 insturment cluster at ) mile ) kilo. For 100. With 3 inch pig tail [email protected] let me know :biggrin:
No shipping on the roofs pick up only


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78+Jul 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18078541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 07:17 PM~18086784
> *This one is from the I
> 
> 
> ...



lemme get some more pics of this one please!!! inside and all


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 21 2010, 11:35 AM~18103037
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


what magazine is that lecab from?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 21 2010, 07:48 PM~18106546
> *lemme get some more pics of this one please!!! inside and all
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...gham/index.html


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 21 2010, 10:34 AM~18102150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this one??


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

:scrutinize: some one :tears: to the mods lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> 1 Bad Peace Rite Hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

t t t


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> > 1 Bad Peace Rite Hear
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NORWALK BLVD (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Jul 22 2010, 07:11 PM~18116654
> *:scrutinize:  some one  :tears:  to the mods lol
> *


i tought i wus trippin i noticed that also


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Jul 22 2010, 03:23 PM~18114472
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...gham/index.html
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

The Bigg Homie'z Old Brougham


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Jul 22 2010, 10:46 PM~18118251
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18123471
> *The Bigg Homie'z Old Brougham
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 23 2010, 01:59 PM~18123471
> *The Bigg Homie'z Old Brougham
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 21 2010, 08:48 PM~18106546
> *lemme get some more pics of this one please!!! inside and all
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 23 2010, 05:18 PM~18125622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 23 2010, 06:18 PM~18125622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit clean


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 23 2010, 03:59 PM~18123471
> *The Bigg Homie'z Old Brougham
> 
> 
> ...



I Love That Caddy!!!!!


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NORWALK BLVD_@Jul 23 2010, 12:12 AM~18119718
> *i tought i wus trippin i noticed that also
> *


i thought the same thing at first to :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Jul 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18126902
> *i thought the same thing at first to  :biggrin:
> *


you both must be from the same club then :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 23 2010, 05:18 PM~18125622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18126948
> *you  both  must be from the  same  club then  :0
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 23 2010, 07:26 PM~18125692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin lovin this lac (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## NORWALK BLVD (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18126948
> *you  both  must be from the  same  club then  :0
> *


READ MY PROFILE  

AND WUS JUS SPEAKIN THE TRUTH NO NEED FOR BUT HURTNESS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NORWALK BLVD_@Jul 24 2010, 01:54 AM~18128333
> *READ MY PROFILE
> 
> AND WUS JUS SPEAKIN THE TRUTH NO NEED FOR BUT HURTNESS :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:i have thats why i SAID THAT


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 10:52 PM~18127788
> *fuckin lovin this lac (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *



You and me both, I got a shot of it on my desktop BG and on my blackberry


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 23 2010, 04:26 PM~18125692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet color on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 10:47 AM~18163445
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin beautiful as usual dogg, nice meeting you at the Luxurious show on Sunday


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 28 2010, 12:30 PM~18163766
> *Lookin beautiful as usual dogg, nice meeting you at the Luxurious show on Sunday
> *


thanx uce, i had a good time chillin with you guys.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

pic I found on facebook :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 01:47 PM~18163445
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


this lac deserves a center fold or cover car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

freak of the week getting all the final touches wrapped up


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18166927
> *freak of the week getting all the final touches wrapped up
> 
> 
> ...


NICE......


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 23 2010, 04:18 PM~18125622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 03:09 PM~18165682
> *pic I found on facebook  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

where's the engine pics?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18165682
> *pic I found on facebook  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, that pic is baaad. Love the way the pic pops!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18166927
> *freak of the week getting all the final touches wrapped up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 IF YOU AINT NEVER SEEN THIS UP CLOSE PEOPLE NEED TOO ONE OF THE NICEST OUT THERE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> :yes: BEAUTY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: plague, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, slabrider93
WHAT UP FELLAS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 10:47 AM~18163445
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: BROUGHAM!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

This Mofo Is Bang'n









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 03:09 PM~18165682
> *pic I found on facebook  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


My New Wallpaper.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18165916
> *this lac deserves a center fold or cover car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GODDAMN.....thats hard to beat :biggrin: congrats doggie,thats one of the best ive ever seen right there.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 28 2010, 11:47 AM~18163445
> *a few detail pics a friend took at a show. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wow....badass


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jul 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18165916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx guys. far from the best, but im trying, a little bit at a time.
there is still alot of stuff to do yet.  new frame and motor are next.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 30 2010, 01:19 PM~18186766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jul 29 2010, 11:20 PM~18182734
> *This Mofo Is Bang'n
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Jul 30 2010, 05:31 PM~18188890
> *more pics please
> *


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 30 2010, 12:19 PM~18186766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i like that door panel. i wonder if the door pull works shitty right there?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

T T T


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18189512
> *i think i like that door panel. i wonder if the door pull works shitty right there?
> *


Yes they do!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

My birthday was back in June. My wife had this cake made. It was supposed to look like the lac....lol. Tasty though


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 2 2010, 12:13 AM~18204406
> *My birthday was back in June. My wife had this cake made. It was supposed to look like the lac....lol. Tasty though
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic and that was real cool of your wife to get you a special cake :thumbsup: My finace got me a cake that looked like a rim for my b day last year.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Aug 2 2010, 01:26 AM~18204704
> *Nice pic and that was real cool of your wife to get you a special cake :thumbsup: My finace got me a cake that looked like a rim for my b day last year.
> *


Thanks. Cool fiance you got. I love the custom cakes. This is getting off topic, but when I passed the State Bar Exam earlier this year, she got me this cake that was like the books I studied from.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 2 2010, 07:13 AM~18204406
> *My birthday was back in June. My wife had this cake made. It was supposed to look like the lac....lol. Tasty though
> 
> 
> ...


great car man!
and yea the wife bakes good,hard to find a lady that can cook now days.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 2 2010, 02:02 AM~18204740
> *great car man!
> and yea the wife bakes good,hard to find a lady that can cook now days.
> *


Thanks. She cooks great, but bought the cake.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 AM~18204744
> *Thanks. She cooks great, but bought the cake.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 2 2010, 06:13 PM~18204406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful stripes


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18189512
> *i think i like that door panel. i wonder if the door pull works shitty right there?
> *


thats where its suposed to be. Might just take a little more muscle to close. Mine are getting done like that


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 2 2010, 04:52 AM~18204723
> *Thanks. Cool fiance you got. I love the custom cakes. This is getting off topic, but when I passed the State Bar Exam earlier this year, she got me this cake that was like the books I studied from.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 30 2010, 07:16 PM~18189512
> *i think i like that door panel. i wonder if the door pull works shitty right there?
> *


Can't imagine how that would work well...ur basically pulling the front to shut the back. 

+ it looks retarded, in my opinion :wow:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 23 2010, 07:18 PM~18125622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HEAR HOW THEM ****** WAS LAUGHIN- _"AHAW HAW HAW"_ :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Charrua+Aug 2 2010, 04:09 AM~18204903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jul 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18189512
> *i think i like that door panel. i wonder if the door pull works shitty right there?
> *


that looks horrible there :uh:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 2 2010, 11:22 PM~18213676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 3 2010, 12:22 AM~18213676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *LOOKING GOOD*


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 2 2010, 01:31 PM~18207397
> *YOU HEAR HOW THEM ****** WAS LAUGHIN- "AHAW HAW HAW" :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :0
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

My 85 work in progress


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 3 2010, 06:56 PM~18220595
> *My 85 work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


now pics of the undies :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 3 2010, 06:56 PM~18220595
> *My 85 work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


maaan :cheesy:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18221098
> *now pics of the undies :biggrin:
> *


Let me clean it up and I'll be glad to


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:56 PM~18220595
> *My 85 work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:cheesy: 1985 brougham!!!!!!!  nice


















[/quote]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice Peace Rite Hear


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> :cheesy: 1985 brougham!!!!!!!  nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> > :cheesy: 1985 brougham!!!!!!!  nice
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18221098
> *now pics of the undies :biggrin:
> *


one quick shot


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 3 2010, 12:40 AM~18214089
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD
> *


THANX! BIG HOMIE


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> > :0
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THANX! C U ON SUNDAY.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres my project


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 4 2010, 09:58 PM~18232508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit is hard homie


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 12:54 AM~18232463
> *heres my project
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Aug 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18221539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Real clean......


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 10:16 AM~18236259
> *:0
> *


looked like this before


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 4 2010, 09:54 PM~18232463
> *heres my project
> 
> 
> ...


look alot better :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@Aug 5 2010, 12:27 PM~18235886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass car bro! always wanted me a triple black fleetwood coupe  

i see you have the memory seat option too...nice touch


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 03:04 PM~18237108
> *looked like this before
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

 

i gotta ask, whats the story behind this


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 04:04 PM~18237108
> *looked like this before
> 
> 
> ...


HOLLY FUCK, U OK? BUT I GUESS IT WAS TELLING YOU TO 90 IT OUT!!! LOL


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@Aug 5 2010, 09:27 AM~18235886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get that license plate?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 03:17 PM~18238226
> *HOLLY FUCK, U OK? BUT I GUESS IT WAS TELLING YOU TO 90 IT OUT!!! LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Aug 5 2010, 02:06 PM~18238109
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


some guy decide to smash threw a red light at 70 mph and smacked rite into me :angry:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 02:17 PM~18238226
> *HOLLY FUCK, U OK? BUT I GUESS IT WAS TELLING YOU TO 90 IT OUT!!! LOL
> *


didnt feel a thing :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS GUD, WELL CANT WAIT TO C THE NEW LUK


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 4 2010, 08:54 PM~18232463
> *heres my project
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadillacBeast (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2Hwkd-redM


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Aug 5 2010, 03:32 AM~18234157
> *shit is hard homie
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 12:54 AM~18232463
> *heres my project
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 04:04 PM~18237108
> *looked like this before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2010, 08:41 PM~18241692
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


close to mine but heres my new look


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 08:21 PM~1910875
> *ill start
> *


Now this is da cleanes fleetwood so far I seen :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> :cheesy: 1985 brougham!!!!!!!  nice


[/quote] :biggrin: now that's clean 
:worship:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18086784
> *This one is from the I
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18241692
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: where u get this one from?


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 5 2010, 01:04 PM~18237108
> *looked like this before
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch....... :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 6 2010, 12:17 PM~18244460
> *:scrutinize: where u get this one from?
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Aug 6 2010, 02:54 AM~18242597
> *close to mine but heres my new look
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: are you doing the full 90?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got some Coupe de Ville quarter window trim for sale? I've read on here I can use this on my '87 Caprice. It's in the body shop now with the quarter windows removed. The trim that came out is pretty nasty and needs to be replaced and then my painter can paint the section that needs painting. If anybody knows any info on if this is a direct fit or not that would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Aug 6 2006, 12:42 PM~5912210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twonpas_@Aug 6 2010, 11:44 AM~18244709
> *Ouch....... :wow:
> *


  :tears: dame thats fuck up


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 23 2010, 05:26 PM~18125692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I just shat my pants.. :thumbsup:


----------



## caser (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caser_@Aug 6 2010, 04:41 PM~18247737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE any more


----------



## caser (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:cheesy: more pix! :wow:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caser_@Aug 6 2010, 04:41 PM~18247737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE PICS..*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2010, 10:02 AM~18245318
> *:thumbsup: are you doing the full 90?
> *


im selling it to my homie hes gonna do the full 90 conversion


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> MOST OFF THIS RIDES WERE FROM CALI  NICE WORK HOMIES


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*ANYBODY INTERESTED IN A PROJECT ITS A 1985 FLEETWOOD BRAND NEW 5.7 AND INTERIOR WILL BE NEED TO B PUT BACK TOGETHER PM ALL OFFERS BODY WORK DONE ALSO I THINK GOT FUCKED BY THE *** WHO WAS BUILDING DECLARING A TOTAL LOS SO ANY OFFERS WILL BE ACCEPTED*


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> > MOST OFF THIS RIDES WERE FROM CALI  NICE WORK HOMIES
> 
> 
> *The physical car it self is from Cali, but all those Lac's I just posted minus Hyro's were ALL built in Japan! I have a lot of the actual build pics for these cars!*


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 6 2010, 10:40 PM~18249781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

relic comming threw with them pics :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

They love them Broums out in Japan huh I bet them coupe are like the poor man's base model :biggrin: :biggrin: is like you dont have enough Yen for a broum  Bur i can get you a coupe :cheesy: there like :uh: :uh: :happysad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DEAD PRE$IDENT$ the show car project is up for sale, i basically just dont have time to finish it, ive got $22,000 invested but im asking 10,000 since it still needs little thing to finish... alot of fresh chrome for this car is new,new black zeniths, 44 inch moon, fully wrapped pitbull frame and suspension, polished and chromed new bumpers, new booty kit, rebuilt 700 tranny, rebuilt 350 s.b.c ,etc check out under my topics if interested ...thanks fellas


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wtf!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

just way to busy man, it kills me just to look at money laying there... i literally dont have a lick of time to do shit anymore..lol


----------



## ROAM (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 7 2010, 10:30 AM~18251620
> *They love them Broums out in Japan huh I bet them coupe are like the poor man's base model :biggrin:  :biggrin: is like you dont have enough Yen for a broum  Bur i can get you a coupe :cheesy: there like :uh:  :uh:  :happysad:
> *


P.O.N.T.I.A.C.
POOR OL ***** THOUGHT ITS A CADILLAC... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 7 2010, 01:19 PM~18252364
> *DEAD PRE$IDENT$  the show car project is up for sale, i basically just dont have time to finish it, ive got $22,000 invested but im asking 10,000 since it still needs little thing to finish... alot of fresh chrome for this car is new,new black zeniths, 44 inch moon, fully wrapped pitbull frame and suspension, polished and chromed new bumpers, new booty kit, rebuilt 700 tranny, rebuilt 350 s.b.c ,etc check out under my topics if interested ...thanks fellas
> *


 :wow: dont do it. 5 yrs from now you will start all over and wish you hadnt sold it.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 7 2010, 11:19 AM~18252364
> *DEAD PRE$IDENT$  the show car project is up for sale, i basically just dont have time to finish it, ive got $22,000 invested but im asking 10,000 since it still needs little thing to finish... alot of fresh chrome for this car is new,new black zeniths, 44 inch moon, fully wrapped pitbull frame and suspension, polished and chromed new bumpers, new booty kit, rebuilt 700 tranny, rebuilt 350 s.b.c ,etc check out under my topics if interested ...thanks fellas
> *


  
thats a bad ass build


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 6 2010, 10:40 PM~18249781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this fukn lac is bad


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 7 2010, 04:02 PM~18253338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 7 2010, 07:02 PM~18253338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


supa dupa clean :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 7 2010, 04:21 PM~18252865
> *
> thats a bad ass build
> *


thank you, seeing that black coupe from westside makes me wanna keep it. ahhhh decisions ...decisions  :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THROWING.UP.THE.W_@Aug 7 2010, 04:02 PM~18253338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 7 2010, 12:30 PM~18251620
> *They love them Broums out in Japan huh I bet them coupe are like the poor man's base model :biggrin:  :biggrin: is like you dont have enough Yen for a broum  Bur i can get you a coupe :cheesy: there like :uh:  :uh:  :happysad:
> *


prolly in most cases. About the same as guys buying yota's for their ladies instead of Lexus'


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Anyone have pics of that black flletwood with the 1/4 and rear window rolling down.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 6 2010, 08:37 PM~18248390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ebbenezer66 (Jul 19, 2010)

I literally don't have a lick of time to do shit anymore..lol


____________________________________

Slimming Pills
Weight Loss Pills


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 6 2009, 10:50 PM~12930866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass !!!!!!!!!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18296241
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i love the way these cars sit on 13s w/ stock suspension


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 12 2010, 06:07 PM~18296364
> *i love the way these cars sit on 13s w/ stock suspension
> *


x2~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 1 2008, 03:57 AM~12300073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S Big head it that in my pic


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 13 2010, 07:02 AM~18300364
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> x2~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x 3


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_44771-Cadilla...ugham-1980.html

the comments are the best part


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 11:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is this car......


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn you did some searching for that


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW anybody wanna convert my caddy? damn thats sexy


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Aug 13 2010, 07:47 PM~18304492
> *damn you did some searching for that
> *


Yep. It was in the 200 pages. :uh:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 13 2010, 05:37 PM~18303661
> *where  is this car......
> *


what up Bean! Nester down in Orlando did the roll downs on Tyson's old lac years ago - if you want his # PM me


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18296241
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 07:12 PM~18316677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 07:12 PM~18316677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PIC WAS TAKING IN DP ,TX BY SANJAC SCHOOL HUH :biggrin:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 13 2010, 02:37 PM~18303661
> *where  is this car......
> *


My homie Eddie did the work to make the Windows roll down....


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 08:19 PM~18316750
> *THAT PIC WAS TAKING IN DP ,TX  BY SANJAC SCHOOL HUH  :biggrin:
> *


Yup I live in the area...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 14 2010, 09:10 PM~18310192
> *what up Bean! Nester down in Orlando did the roll downs on Tyson's old lac years ago - if you want his # PM me
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Aug 15 2010, 08:09 PM~18317812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 16 2010, 05:46 PM~18326697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:
Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Aug 15 2010, 09:09 PM~18317812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


og  i feel u.keep it rollin


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 16 2010, 07:46 PM~18326697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :run: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

i love that factory look.  very nice


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 16 2010, 07:46 PM~18326697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awww sheeeit!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2010, 10:37 PM~18338873
> *almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN! :0 Whats involved the prep to do this to mine?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

from what the painter told me was alot of cleaning and sanding the coating on the woodgrain.  :biggrin:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

:biggrin:   1984 Fleetwood Brougham 2dr comn out soon


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Aug 17 2010, 09:37 PM~18338873
> *almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyimp62310 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dats bad ass caddys ......


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Aug 17 2010, 11:20 PM~18339413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rollin shots are always the best ones.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

*ALL TIME OG BROGHAM*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18346658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i took that pic 10 years ago......* :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Aug 18 2010, 01:59 AM~18340751
> *Looking good :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 18 2010, 06:05 PM~18346658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

the homie took some pics for me on sunday


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18352319
> *the homie took some pics for me on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Super nice!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 11:59 AM~18352319
> *the homie took some pics for me on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 10:59 AM~18352319
> *the homie took some pics for me on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


very nice ride and cool guy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18352319
> *the homie took some pics for me on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


you know the drill homie,nardi pic on the nardi thred b 4 i do :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

im gonna let you have this one neff-u. i cant get all the posts :biggrin:

thanks for the props everyone


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

cars looking good homie =)


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 01:30 PM~18354048
> *im gonna let you have this one neff-u. i cant get all the posts :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the props everyone
> *


well thank u verry much!!!!!!!!!!
and the brougham looks super :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Aug 18 2010, 12:20 AM~18339413
> *:biggrin:                          1984 Fleetwood Brougham 2dr  comn out soon
> 
> 
> ...




:drama:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*Anyone have any good pics of these three???*


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1+Aug 17 2010, 10:20 PM~18339413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y the Drama smiley ? :biggrin: Lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 19 2010, 06:03 PM~18355709
> *Anyone have any good pics of these three???
> 
> 
> ...


thats a lot of gold :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 20 2010, 07:11 AM~18360684
> *thats a lot of gold  :0
> *


 damn whos doing there gold plating ?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 20 2010, 08:13 AM~18360693
> *damn whos doing there gold plating ?
> *


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Aug 20 2010, 01:01 AM~18359087
> *Y the Drama smiley ?  :biggrin:  Lol
> *


no drama......just sitting back with my popcorn waiting for pics.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 10:59 AM~18352319
> *the homie took some pics for me on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice......


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 2 2010, 09:51 AM~16771122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Put the kit on last week :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18364766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. I cant decide what color combo I want to go with on mine. So many clean lacs already built :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 05:17 PM~18364766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wish i had a flat cap


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Aug 20 2010, 06:29 PM~18365213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 03:17 PM~18364766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie  nice caddy too


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Aug 20 2010, 07:13 AM~18360693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Aug 20 2010, 05:29 PM~18365213
> *looks good. I cant decide what color combo I want to go with on mine. So many clean lacs already built  :wow:
> *


*X2*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 05:17 PM~18364766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

found these on the Groupe CC topic


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 20 2010, 08:18 PM~18365909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  











Hanging out with the homies on Friday night.. :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 3 2010, 05:56 PM~18220595
> *My 85 work in progress
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2010, 08:38 AM~18374924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Aug 22 2010, 07:36 PM~18378249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Aug 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18378249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is this not look like the same driveway the Cadi Vert was parked in???


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Aug 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18371512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Aug 22 2010, 05:36 PM~18378249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

it's gonna cost for that info homie......(pm sent)


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Aug 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18371512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!* :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2010, 08:38 AM~18374924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Lil something I've been workin on


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 09:39 AM~18393257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 10:39 AM~18393257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 12:39 PM~18393257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 11:18 AM~18393494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 24 2010, 10:39 AM~18393257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my!! :wow: ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 10:18 AM~18393494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just lap belts?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 24 2010, 02:22 PM~18393973
> *just lap belts?
> *


Nope this is for a 85 coupe


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 12:56 PM~18394718
> *Nope this is for a 85 coupe
> *


  just didn't see the top piece on the door panel.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Aug 24 2010, 05:27 PM~18395487
> * just didn't see the top piece on the door panel.
> *


didnt cut it out yet :happysad:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

look great!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2010, 08:38 AM~18374924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: oh my gooodness


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 10:39 AM~18393257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IT LOOKS OK !!
WHAT IT DO BRIAN.... * :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Aug 15 2010, 09:09 PM~18317812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you decided to keep it?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 02:33 PM~18395541
> *didnt cut it out yet :happysad:
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 01:18 PM~18393494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

amazing work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

MY 81 D'L 90'D OUT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 7 2010, 12:19 PM~18252364
> *DEAD PRE$IDENT$  the show car project is up for sale, i basically just dont have time to finish it, ive got $22,000 invested but im asking 10,000 since it still needs little thing to finish... alot of fresh chrome for this car is new,new black zeniths, 44 inch moon, fully wrapped pitbull frame and suspension, polished and chromed new bumpers, new booty kit, rebuilt 700 tranny, rebuilt 350 s.b.c ,etc check out under my topics if interested ...thanks fellas
> *


Is this still 4 sale :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 02:18 PM~18393494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good, did you recover the armrests?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18406588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

UP FOR SALE A 80 CHOP TOP HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 
















:wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Aug 25 2010, 10:33 PM~18408713
> *UP FOR SALE A 80 CHOP TOP HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

> UP FOR SALE A 80 CHOP TOP HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18415955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

90 sides getting worked on as i type......


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2010, 10:13 AM~18420397
> *90 sides getting worked on as i type......
> 
> 
> ...


  *nice*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18415955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lager trev_@Aug 25 2010, 07:34 PM~18405911
> *MY 81 D'L 90'D OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 27 2010, 03:42 PM~18422760
> *For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
> Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18415955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always loved this caddy :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: all time favorite :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 27 2010, 03:42 PM~18422760
> *For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
> Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929
> 
> ...


tight!!!!!!


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2010, 10:13 AM~18420397
> *90 sides getting worked on as i type......
> 
> 
> ...



nice coupe!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 28 2010, 05:37 PM~18429242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18415955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that :wow:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Hey homies I know it's not the Forum to trade but looking to trade my 64 ss impala for a clean 90d out 2dr caddy with a bumper kit if u know anyone Hit me up thanks homies


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 25 2010, 11:46 PM~18408799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18422760
> *For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
> Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

*ttt *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

This grille is the same a the pictures above I have 2 now


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 30 2010, 05:20 PM~18444288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't stop lookin at this one....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless+Aug 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18422760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trade? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FLASHBACK I MISS CRUZIN


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2010, 10:34 PM~18457894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 10 2005, 12:19 AM~2588151
> *62 belairs pics
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Aug 27 2010, 06:42 PM~18422760
> *For Sale 15K OBO Trade For 59 - 64 Impala or 70-80s vert caddy!!!
> Heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556929
> 
> ...


can i make a payment plan? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 1 2010, 02:34 AM~18457894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU WILL BE BACK SOON WITH A NEW ONE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 31 2010, 11:34 PM~18457894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

1982 fleetwood got parts to 90d out 4sale I know this isnt the topic but figured to give it a shot 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558936


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2010, 10:08 PM~18447325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mofo is bad love the color


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 1 2010, 11:52 AM~18460946
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride! love the black it lookes expensive.......


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague+Sep 1 2010, 03:01 PM~18461004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a real deep navy blue. Just looks black in that pic :happysad:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 2 2010, 04:11 AM~18467699
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love that bitch right there!!!!!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Aug 30 2010, 10:46 PM~18447650
> *trade? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie! :thumbsup: I hit him up homie already he is not interested.. Thanks thou!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

((((((((((BADASS FUCKIN LAC'S HOMIE'S)))))
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump for the 90d out lacs


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

caught creepin thru a parking lot


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 5 2010, 06:27 PM~18493569
> *caught creepin thru a parking lot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 5 2010, 06:27 PM~18493569
> *caught creepin thru a parking lot
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is clean


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 25 2010, 05:46 PM~18406588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So clean! I like the stripe on the moldings.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 6 2010, 12:13 PM~18498596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

*ttt* :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 30 2010, 06:20 PM~18444288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this 2 door is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

What do all you LA cats think about having a 90'd 2 door lac get together. The Glasshouse riders have their get togethers, as do the elco owners. 

I'm down. It'd be cool to get a gang of 90'd lacs together. Perhaps dip onto the freeway


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

if i was in LA i would join


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2010, 01:21 AM~18504318
> *What do all you LA cats think about having a 90'd 2 door lac get together. The Glasshouse riders have their get togethers, as do the elco owners.
> 
> I'm down. It'd be cool to get a gang of 90'd lacs together. Perhaps dip onto the freeway
> ...



FUCK YEAH IT SHOULD BE ONE WEEK AFTER THE GLASS HOUSE GET TOGETHER 
IM DOWN


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2010, 02:21 AM~18504318
> *What do all you LA cats think about having a 90'd 2 door lac get together. The Glasshouse riders have their get togethers, as do the elco owners.
> 
> I'm down. It'd be cool to get a gang of 90'd lacs together. Perhaps dip onto the freeway
> ...


I'm down..Think u could swing thru Indiana on ur journey :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 30 2010, 08:20 PM~18444288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Lac!!!! *:cheesy: is it still around?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2010, 01:21 AM~18504318
> *What do all you LA cats think about having a 90'd 2 door lac get together. The Glasshouse riders have their get togethers, as do the elco owners.
> 
> I'm down. It'd be cool to get a gang of 90'd lacs together. Perhaps dip onto the freeway
> ...


thats a good idea. I bet that takes off the ground quick. One of the nices coupes ever posted  I remember when it was just orange and tan before the accident.


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Sep 7 2010, 05:04 PM~18509386
> *Nice Lac!!!!  :cheesy: is it still around?
> *


its here in new mexico i think a rollerz only car now


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2010, 01:21 AM~18504318
> *What do all you LA cats think about having a 90'd 2 door lac get together. The Glasshouse riders have their get togethers, as do the elco owners.
> 
> I'm down. It'd be cool to get a gang of 90'd lacs together. Perhaps dip onto the freeway
> ...


I would come out n ride.....when mine is done-----


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2010, 09:57 PM~18510291
> *I would come out n ride.....when mine is done-----
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TAILLIGHTS..... :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

4 sale in san diego ca 92025 $35 760-580-2415 interior rear side courtesy lights 90 wood grain for your 90 upgrade


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Aug 21 2010, 09:00 PM~18371512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   BADASS COLORS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 21 2010, 08:10 AM~18368447
> *found these on the Groupe CC topic
> 
> 
> ...


i like these uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 8 2010, 10:05 PM~18520037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of my old ride back in 96


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 8 2010, 07:05 PM~18520037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats some old shit. when did they quit making orlies?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 5 2010, 08:27 PM~18493569
> *caught creepin thru a parking lot
> 
> 
> ...


hey arabretard fleetwood lookin good homie all 90 out thats what's up say if u no were r any more 90 parts are holla at me I want 2 90 out my fleetwood brougham also


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 22 2010, 02:47 AM~16373083
> *Anybody looking for a caddy? :run:
> 
> I took these pics for my homie... sale topic in my sig...
> ...


Nice fleetwood how much you askin :0


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 7 2010, 02:42 PM~18508061
> *FUCK YEAH IT SHOULD BE ONE WEEK AFTER THE GLASS HOUSE GET TOGETHER
> IM DOWN
> *


If Mike is down...Im down


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jul 19 2010, 11:44 AM~18082697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2010, 01:21 AM~18504318
> *What do all you LA cats think about having a 90'd 2 door lac get together. The Glasshouse riders have their get togethers, as do the elco owners.
> 
> I'm down. It'd be cool to get a gang of 90'd lacs together. Perhaps dip onto the freeway
> ...


90'd lacs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what about real 90d lacs and 80's 4dr 90d out lacs they need luv too :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Royals-Las Vegas





































Together-Chicago


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 8 2010, 11:33 PM~18522140
> *:0
> *


pm sent :0


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 03:05 PM~18526773
> *Royals-Las Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

STILL FORSALE BEFORE COMPLETE


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

Together-House of blues-badass uffin:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

Got this 84 coupe 80k miles,og ca car,no vinyl car 4 sale in san diego $1,600 OBO
MORE PICS UNDER CLASSIFIEDS THANX 760-580-2415


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 09:08 PM~18521448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect candidate for some Vogues.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Sep 9 2010, 01:08 AM~18522454
> *90'd lacs :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what about real 90d lacs and 80's 4dr 90d out lacs they need luv too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


JOEYS LAC AND AQUA MARINE ...CHILLIN IN CORONA..


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

send it to japan....... or E bay once your done with it.................
























STILL FORSALE BEFORE COMPLETE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 15 2010, 01:50 PM~18576263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Sep 11 2010, 06:49 PM~18542979
> *Perfect candidate for some Vogues.
> *


im lookin for a set of 215-70r15s right now :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

man i gotta get back crackin on mine :run: :run: :run: :x:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2010, 03:37 PM~18577489
> *im lookin for a set of 215-70r15s right now :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

to quote 93 til infinity.. "So Much Inspiration" Love those box Lac's

You cant go wrong with a Cadillac. Never


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Sep 18 2010, 06:33 PM~18599621
> *clean!
> *


x2


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

turned out blurry :angry:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:run: :drama: :run:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

nice driveway


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 04:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good :thumbsup:


got any trunk pics?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

More pics I found of my old one


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2010, 08:38 AM~18610165
> *More pics I found of my old one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 19 2010, 06:53 PM~18605751
> *:0 looking good :thumbsup:
> got any trunk pics?
> *


Soon..... Want to clean it first


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 20 2010, 10:54 AM~18611236
> *Soon..... Want to clean it first
> *


car lookin good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 05:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More :wow:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2010, 05:50 PM~18614805
> *More  :wow:
> *


x 85


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pictures of this one....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 03:57 PM~18599201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 20 2010, 07:38 PM~18616033
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


that thang clean..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

80-92 wrapped and moulded frame in southern california 1,500.00 firm for the homies building a show car my loss your gain 
































:wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18617000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 20 2010, 08:02 PM~18616299
> *80-92 wrapped and moulded frame  in southern california 1,500.00 firm for the homies building a show car my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 21 2010, 04:02 AM~18616299
> *80-92 wrapped and moulded frame  in southern california 1,500.00 firm for the homies building a show car my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of a deal for a fully wrapped , molded n candyed frame


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Sep 20 2010, 11:33 PM~18617463
> *nice homie
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 20 2010, 10:57 PM~18617000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dame big tyer your fleetwood lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 6 2010, 02:13 PM~18498596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jul 8 2008, 08:19 PM~11041085
> *Just layed the kandy on my lac sunday.  Its not 90'd out but its kandied!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 22 2010, 05:19 AM~18630111
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up homies , can anyone that has a 1980 thru 92 caddy with a stock 42 inch sunroof please tell me what is the distance from the middle of the windshield molding to the sunroof crack please refer to the pic below thanks Walt.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 09:53 AM~18640637
> *Waz up homies , can anyone that has a 1980 thru 92 caddy with a stock 42 inch sunroof please tell me what is the distance from the windshield molding to the  sunroof crack please refer to the pic below thanks  Walt.
> 
> 
> ...


i want to know for a 44


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 23 2010, 10:09 AM~18640728
> *i want to know for a 44
> *


It's whatever u want it to be


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o really? cuz i got this stock moon on my 85 but want the bigdaddy in there the 44


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 23 2010, 07:38 AM~18640876
> *o really? cuz i got this stock moon on my 85 but want the bigdaddy in there the 44
> 
> 
> ...


leave that one it looks good, a few more inches dont really make a difference :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 23 2010, 10:38 AM~18640876
> *o really? cuz i got this stock moon on my 85 but want the bigdaddy in there the 44
> 
> 
> ...


There's no exact measurement on where to put it. It has to be far enough back to where the roof goes flat. And inside the car it shouldn't be too far back that the tub hits the bracing for the rear roof/glass. 

But id have to agree with plaque.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so yall think i should kept this 1 in there?? i already got a 44 and that bitch huge compared to this 1, but this been sumthing i been debating on since i got her


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 23 2010, 08:04 AM~18641063
> *so yall think i should kept this 1 in there?? i already got a 44 and that bitch huge compared to this 1, but this been sumthing i been debating on since i got her
> *


yes , keep it like this sell the other one and put something else in your car I think looks good to me and its factory I am sure you will have another caddy not gonna keep this forever do one that dont have a sun roof, now if it had a pop up Id say take it out :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea tru, id like to keep this 1 since its a 85, would like to put the 44 on my 90


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Waz up homies , can anyone that has a 1980 thru 92 caddy with a stock 42 inch sunroof please tell me what is the distance from the middle of the windshield molding to the sunroof crack please refer to the pic below thanks Walt.






















TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 20 2010, 08:02 PM~18616299
> *80-92 wrapped and moulded frame  in southern california 1,500.00 firm for the homies building a show car my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 09:20 AM~18641181
> *Waz up homies , can anyone that has a 1980 thru 92 caddy with a stock 42 inch sunroof please tell me what is the distance from the middle of the windshield molding to the  sunroof crack please refer to the pic below thanks  Walt.
> 
> 
> ...


CAN CHECK FOR YOU WHEN I GET HOME UNLESS SUMONE GOT IT B4 ME


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 01:52 PM~18643500
> *CAN CHECK FOR  YOU WHEN  I GET  HOME  UNLESS SUMONE  GOT  IT  B4 ME
> *


LMK Homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 05:27 PM~18645809
> *LMK Homie
> *


if i measured mine right, its about 9.5 inches


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18529166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no one is going to but it bc we all want to see you finish it damit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 06:27 PM~18645809
> *LMK Homie
> *


9.4 inches about the same as coast


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 08:28 PM~18647046
> *9.4 inches about the same as coast
> *


thanks smiley


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY COAST YOUR NOT GOING TO ADD THE OPERA LIGHTS?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 23 2010, 07:35 PM~18645862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: man thats fuckin sic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 22 2010, 11:19 PM~18638120
> *Thanks
> *


 :worship: 4sho homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 22 2010, 03:07 PM~18633273
> *Pics from '07 Super Show.
> 
> 
> ...


 the drop top lac looks good but the otha fleetwood oh my god thats clean 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OK, WE WERE TALKING ABOUT CLASSES AND MODS I HAVE COMPETED AT LITTLE CAR SHOWS, BUT NEVER AT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW AND WAS WONDERING, ABOUT THE MODS RULE AND WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN I HAVE A 80S CADILLAC CADDY, MADE INTO A CONVERTIBLE WITH A 90S KIT DASH AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF, CHROME A-ARMS REAR END AND JUST WONDERING WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN AND WOULD A MADE CONVERTIBLE BE A MAJOR MOD AND IS A 90S KIT A MAJOR MOD OR MINOR, JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THE RULES ON THE MODS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 24 2010, 08:46 AM~18650609
> *OK, WE WERE TALKING ABOUT CLASSES AND MODS I HAVE COMPETED AT LITTLE CAR SHOWS, BUT NEVER AT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW AND WAS WONDERING, ABOUT THE MODS RULE AND WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN I HAVE A 80S CADILLAC CADDY, MADE INTO A CONVERTIBLE WITH A 90S KIT DASH AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF, CHROME A-ARMS REAR END AND JUST WONDERING WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN AND WOULD A MADE CONVERTIBLE BE A MAJOR MOD AND IS A 90S KIT A MAJOR MOD OR MINOR, JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THE RULES ON THE MODS
> *


FULL CUSTOM AND YES THEY ARE MAJOR MODS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 10:26 PM~18648228
> *thanks smiley
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 24 2010, 07:46 AM~18650609
> *OK, WE WERE TALKING ABOUT CLASSES AND MODS I HAVE COMPETED AT LITTLE CAR SHOWS, BUT NEVER AT A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW AND WAS WONDERING, ABOUT THE MODS RULE AND WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN I HAVE A 80S CADILLAC CADDY, MADE INTO A CONVERTIBLE WITH A 90S KIT DASH AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF, CHROME A-ARMS REAR END AND JUST WONDERING WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN AND WOULD A MADE CONVERTIBLE BE A MAJOR MOD AND IS A 90S KIT A MAJOR MOD OR MINOR, JUST DONT UNDERSTAND THE RULES ON THE MODS
> *


sunroof or booth kit is consider a major mod


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 24 2010, 08:01 AM~18650689
> *FULL CUSTOM AND YES THEY ARE MAJOR MODS
> *


X2 IF YOU CHANGE SOMETHING LIKE DASH ,UNDERCARRIGE FENDERS AND ANY OTHER OPTION THAT CADILLAC'S HAVE YOU JUST NEED TO DO A SHOW CARD WITH ALL YOUR MODS BECAUSE ONLY YOU KNOW EVERY THING ABOUT YOUR CAR IT HELP'S WITH MORE POINTS 

FLEETWOOD AND COUPE DE VILLES HAVE A BETTER CHANCE AT WINNING THAN ANY OTHER REGAL ,MONTE CARLO OR ANY 80'S MODEL BECAUSE THEIR'S SO MANY MORE THINGS YOU CAN DO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Sep 24 2010, 11:06 AM~18651590
> *sunroof or booth kit is consider a major mod
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 24 2010, 10:53 AM~18651924
> *X2 IF YOU CHANGE SOMETHING LIKE DASH ,UNDERCARRIGE  FENDERS AND ANY OTHER OPTION THAT CADILLAC'S HAVE YOU JUST NEED TO DO A SHOW CARD WITH ALL YOUR MODS BECAUSE ONLY YOU KNOW EVERY THING ABOUT YOUR CAR IT HELP'S WITH MORE POINTS
> 
> FLEETWOOD AND COUPE DE VILLES  HAVE A BETTER CHANCE AT WINNING THAN ANY OTHER REGAL ,MONTE CARLO OR ANY 80'S MODEL BECAUSE THEIR'S SO MANY MORE THINGS YOU CAN DO
> *


Yup Lincoln's have no chance against Cadillacs in 80's luxs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 23 2010, 10:33 PM~18648815
> *HEY COAST YOUR NOT GOING TO ADD THE OPERA LIGHTS?
> *


i want to but a clean set is hard to find. :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for some Coupe De Ville quarter window trim (for my '87 Caprice). Anybody got some for sale and will ship to Seattle?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

WTF? Photoshopped obviously but if somebody put in the effort to fully 90 a Seville I'd definitely stop for a closer look.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 26 2010, 09:28 AM~18664111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18616299
> *80-92 wrapped and moulded frame  in southern california 1,500.00 firm for the homies building a show car my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...


how much del to houston :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

San Leandro CA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaGiLwhB8W4


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

UP FOR SALE OR TRADE 








































































:wow:


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Any body got anymore pics of this Cadillac, please post.


> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 23 2004, 05:12 PM~1965831
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 26 2010, 06:51 PM~18666986
> *UP FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvtrN61Wj70
the baddest 90d cadillac ever dont know who owns it but wow, just found this :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2010, 07:44 PM~18668023
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvtrN61Wj70
> the baddest 90d cadillac ever dont know who owns it but wow, just found this :0
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18672751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18672751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18672751
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very clean  i cant wait to finish mine up. :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2010, 11:00 AM~18672751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Sep 26 2010, 12:26 PM~18665416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice coupe


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 27 2010, 10:21 PM~18678301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :wow: Seen this car in person at the show at Lincoln Park. Very Clean. Have some pics of it too!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2010, 08:44 PM~18668023
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvtrN61Wj70
> the baddest 90d cadillac ever dont know who owns it but wow, just found this :0
> *


Looks cool.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Sep 28 2010, 07:44 PM~18686202
> *Looks cool.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Sep 28 2010, 08:44 PM~18686202
> *Looks cool.
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 77036 :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 28 2010, 10:45 PM~18689137
> *how much shipped to 77036 :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2010, 07:06 PM~18686428
> *:wow:
> *



hey KB make me one that replicates mine foolio. :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*at a show dis past weekend in vegas*


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 27 2010, 09:37 PM~18678424
> *Nice coupe
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 11:57 AM~18692927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen that car in years :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

got a bench 4$sale 170obo ,tan 90


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 09:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first words that name to mind "thats fucking clean"


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Sep 29 2010, 05:19 PM~18694523
> *I havent seen that car in years :thumbsup:
> *


was that one orig from Miami?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 29 2010, 08:41 PM~18697255
> *YEAH I LIKE THIS ONE
> *



me too  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

There's a 91 in the local yard at least the dash and fender at the ecology sfs yard


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My Ninja from StraightGame nothing but pretty lacs


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I found a decent deal on a immaculate '92 d 'Elegance w/ 5.7, I'm thinking about buying that now and then eventually finding a cheap 80's Fleetwood Brougham as a parts car (mainly just using it's door panels and body from the firewall back right?). *Is that a good way to go about 90ing a 2 door?*
The other option obviously being finding an immaculate 80's 2 door and a parts car 90.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 1 2010, 03:57 PM~18712587
> *I found a decent deal on a immaculate '92 d 'Elegance w/ 5.7, I'm thinking about buying that now and then eventually finding a cheap 80's Fleetwood Brougham as a parts car (mainly just using it's door panels and body from the firewall back right?).  Is that a good way to go about 90ing a 2 door?
> The other option obviously being finding an immaculate 80's 2 door and a parts car 90.
> *


id go with the first route. if you are going to use all the parts from the 90s car, they might as well be in great shape  

but that doesnt mean the 2 door you use has to be bad either


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 27 2010, 03:44 AM~18668023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have a look at his page: http://jevries.com/

He is the best modeler I know and he is from Europe


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 2 2010, 02:09 PM~18719246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 1 2010, 01:57 PM~18712587
> *I found a decent deal on a immaculate '92 d 'Elegance w/ 5.7, I'm thinking about buying that now and then eventually finding a cheap 80's Fleetwood Brougham as a parts car (mainly just using it's door panels and body from the firewall back right?).  Is that a good way to go about 90ing a 2 door?
> The other option obviously being finding an immaculate 80's 2 door and a parts car 90.
> *



I think thats the best thing you could. I wish i woulda done that on mine save you alot of time and headache in my opinion.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18672751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Sep 29 2010, 01:57 PM~18692927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 now dats clean :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a question for any 1 that can help, on the 80s lacs with the 4100 368 and the olds motor are the rear ends diferent as far as gears in the rear end of a 90-92 lac with the 5.0 or 5.7 chevys motors in them?????


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18697118
> *
> 
> 
> ...



luvin that color combo!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 16 2010, 04:25 PM~17506968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 02:52 PM~18725108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Oct 3 2010, 02:53 PM~18725405
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 3 2010, 10:06 AM~18723207
> *i got a question for any 1 that can help, on the 80s lacs with the 4100 368 and the olds motor  are the rear ends diferent as far as gears in the rear end of a 90-92 lac with the 5.0 or 5.7 chevys motors in them?????
> *


90-92 came with 3:08's and some 92's w/ towing package option had 3:73's

not sure about all the early 80's but my 84 (4100) has 3:42's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good info homie thanks!!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

TTT

Vogue Tyres on Facebook


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18732240
> *90-92 came with 3:08's and some 92's w/ towing package option had 3:73's
> 
> not sure about all the early 80's but my 84 (4100) has 3:42's
> *


if i was going with a 350 chevy with the 200r4 or 350 or 400 trans wich would be better out of the 3


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 6 2010, 06:37 PM~18753730
> *if i was going with a 350 chevy with the 200r4 or 350 or 400 trans wich would be better out of the 3
> *


w/ a 350 and 13's or 14's I would run a 4L60e ...they came stock in the LT1 big body fleetwoods. strong 4 speed tranny. even the 4L60 that came in the 90-92's are good tranny's  

I have a 200r4 in my coupe right now and it has a hell of a time with all the extra frame and battery weight


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2010, 04:28 PM~18754107
> *w/ a 350 and 13's or 14's I would run a 4L60e ...they came stock in the LT1 big body fleetwoods.  strong 4 speed tranny. even the 4L60 that came in the 90-92's are good tranny's
> 
> I have a 200r4 in my coupe right now and it has a hell of a time with all the extra frame and battery weight
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Or a 700r4


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 03:24 PM~18724763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 03:52 PM~18725108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has some complete sets of 2dr brougham stainless with clips and opera lights pm me direct if your interested or check my post


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 6 2010, 08:28 PM~18754107
> *w/ a 350 and 13's or 14's I would run a 4L60e ...they came stock in the LT1 big body fleetwoods.  strong 4 speed tranny. even the 4L60 that came in the 90-92's are good tranny's
> 
> I have a 200r4 in my coupe right now and it has a hell of a time with all the extra frame and battery weight
> *


o yea damn, i was thinking a 400 would be a good 1 for pullin that heavy car plus weight, so the 90-92 lacs with the chevy 305 what tranny they got and the 90-92 with the olds 307 what they got?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2010, 12:01 PM~18766536
> *o yea damn, i was thinking a 400 would be a good 1 for pullin that heavy car plus weight, so the 90-92 lacs with the chevy 305 what tranny they got and the 90-92 with the olds 307 what they got?
> *


not sure what tranny came with those


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jul 21 2010, 10:34 AM~18102150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know the color of this caddy?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2010, 01:01 PM~18766536
> *o yea damn, i was thinking a 400 would be a good 1 for pullin that heavy car plus weight, so the 90-92 lacs with the chevy 305 what tranny they got and the 90-92 with the olds 307 what they got?
> *


90-92 all had 4L60 regardless of engine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2010, 09:28 AM~18771577
> *90-92 all had 4L60 regardless of engine
> *


wow really?? always thought it was a 200r4! so 90-96 all had the same trannies???


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2010, 09:28 AM~18771577
> *90-92 all had 4L60 regardless of engine
> *



Naw thats Wrong. 
1990 With the Olds 307 - 200R4
1990-93 with Chevy 305 and 350
1994-96 with LT1 - 4L60e


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 9 2010, 05:04 PM~18773664
> *Naw thats Wrong.
> 1990 With the Olds 307 - 200R4
> 1990-93 with Chevy 305 and 350
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> > THATS A NICE CADDY, LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE NICE COLOR COMBO WHATS BEEN UP BIG DADDY :cheesy:
> 
> 
> thats my old cadi those rims where on my 4 door


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 10 2007, 09:14 AM~9416958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i miss that lac


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 28 2007, 09:28 PM~9555385
> *well since someone posted pics of my 85 fleet :scrutinize:  :wow:  :biggrin: heres some updated ones.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

its all good bout to build another 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18773664
> *Naw thats Wrong.
> 1990 With the Olds 307 - 200R4
> 1990-93 with Chevy 305 and 350
> ...


Yup. I looked at my dealer book after posting and it didn't even have the engine/trans codes for 307. I wouldn't put that shit in anything anyways though.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18773664
> *Naw thats Wrong.
> 1990 With the Olds 307 - 200R4
> 1990-93 with Chevy 305 and 350
> ...


i knew i wasnt trippin lol :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 10 2010, 07:33 AM~18775764
> *Yup. I looked at my dealer book after posting and it didn't even have the engine/trans codes for 307. I wouldn't put that shit in anything anyways though.
> *


I think in '90, they were tryna get rid of the rest of them. My 90 came with one in it. I like the motor. Its a nice smooth runing piece. Not fast at all tho. The 200r trannys are trash tho


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 9 2010, 08:04 PM~18773664
> *Naw thats Wrong.
> 1990 With the Olds 307 - 200R4
> 1990-93 with Chevy 305 and 350
> ...


My bad. 1990-93 with Chevy 305 and 350 has 700r4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the 200r4s aint bad to me tho


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 10 2010, 03:55 PM~18777279
> *the 200r4s aint bad to me tho
> *


Im on my 3rd one with my daily '90.....and the bitch need one now too


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

My top 5 Cadillacs.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 04:52 PM~18725108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 11 2010, 12:18 AM~18780134
> *My top 5 Cadillacs.
> 
> 
> ...


this was a tight lac minus the rims :wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2010, 11:38 AM~18783542
> *this was a tight lac minus the rims :wow:
> *


yea shallows aint the bizness unless u got skirts....


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I assumed this page wouldve been riddled with pics from Super show...

My new favorite Brougham


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 7 2010, 10:28 PM~18763410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 13 2010, 11:33 PM~18805848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hold up this lac is off the chain super clean already


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 13 2010, 05:00 PM~18802699
> *I assumed this page wouldve been riddled with pics from Super show...
> 
> My new favorite Brougham
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 13 2010, 09:33 PM~18805848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 03:46 PM~18811002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean! any pics of the trunk?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 04:42 PM~18810967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 14 2010, 02:48 PM~18811516
> *clean! any pics of the trunk?
> *


*nope sorry man...but its a vegas car i think so next time i see it will definitely get more pics :biggrin: *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 08:23 PM~18813313
> *nope sorry man...but its a vegas car i think so next time i see it will definitely get more pics :biggrin:
> *


all good homie. thanks for sharing the pictures with us. lots of clean cadillacs at the show :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 12:52 PM~18811064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To pinstripe or not to pinstripe?????


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 14 2010, 08:00 PM~18814479
> *To pinstripe or not to pinstripe?????
> *


wSUP uso! that car is clean. I wanted to do mine all black but no point in two all blaccs in the club. Do pinstripes but no leafing to keep it super clean looking :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18814743
> *wSUP uso! that car is clean. I wanted to do mine all black but no point in two all blaccs in the club. Do pinstripes but no leafing to keep it super clean looking  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yes: To clean to be flashy :biggrin: What up USO


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

"Love Loaded"


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 14 2010, 08:26 PM~18814801
> *X2  :yes: To clean to be flashy  :biggrin: What up USO
> *


whats up! how was the trip back home?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 14 2010, 08:29 PM~18814833
> *whats up! how was the trip back home?
> *


2 quick Im ready to go back already :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> *2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 14 2010, 01:42 PM~18810967
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this muthafuka is sick!! :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> > *2010 las vegas supershow...*
> 
> 
> :uh: Where was yours........................that can only mean 1 of 2 things. It's going through "changes" or it's sold :wow:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

FOR SALE OR TRADE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564640


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bad ass 90d out lacs homies!!! TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 14 2010, 11:56 PM~18815200
> *:uh: Where was yours........................that can only mean 1 of 2 things. It's going through "changes" or it's sold  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 14 2010, 09:56 PM~18815200
> *:uh: Where was yours........................that can only mean 1 of 2 things. It's going through "changes" or it's sold  :wow:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702+Oct 14 2010, 07:21 PM~18814743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing a rebuild to come out way ahead of the competition.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Oct 15 2010, 12:27 PM~18820261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

gonna be soon till i get mine on the road...i cant wait to look as good as everybody else too. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ONE OF THE SICKEST I SEEN IN A LONG TIME


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for somebody with a 90ed Fleetwood Brougham that's in the Seattle or Pacific NW area (or Vancouver Canada or nearby) for a poster photo shoot.
Specifically looking for a Lac that's got factory looking interior (d 'elegance preferred) and paint (i.e. no patterns or murals).

PM me with contact info or for more details or email: *[email protected]*

here's a good example of what I'm looking for for this photo shoot:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Oct 21 2010, 01:29 PM~18871469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PIMPING


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the 90d out lacs lookin good homies... i have a clean 68 impala fastback for trade for a 90d out caddy if anyone is interested hit me up ..thanks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18815252
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564640
> 
> ...


i want that fucker!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Oct 22 2010, 03:56 AM~18878091
> *i want that fucker!!lol :biggrin:
> *


x68 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 21 2010, 12:44 PM~18871115
> *I'm looking for somebody with a 90ed Fleetwood Brougham that's in the Seattle or Pacific NW area (or Vancouver Canada or nearby) for a poster photo shoot.
> Specifically looking for a Lac that's got factory looking interior (d 'elegance preferred) and paint (i.e. no patterns or murals).
> 
> ...


I like the one in the middle... :naughty:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 22 2010, 07:26 AM~18879187
> *I like the one in the middle... :naughty:
> *


That's the kind of booty kit I'm hoping somebody's got on their's for this photoshoot. Unfortunately the Dayton booty won't fly for this photo.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Some pics of mine


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Oct 22 2010, 09:59 AM~18879456
> *That's the kind of booty kit I'm hoping somebody's got on their's for this photoshoot.  Unfortunately the Dayton booty won't fly for this photo.
> *


thats too bad, im in TEXAS.....


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 22 2010, 05:38 PM~18882669
> *Some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 22 2010, 02:38 PM~18882669
> *Some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 14 2010, 11:59 PM~18815252
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564640
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 22 2010, 03:38 PM~18882669
> *Some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


yooo0 MidwestFleetwood ,lookin good


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Oct 23 2010, 12:15 PM~18888160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanx man


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 23 2010, 03:12 PM~18888906
> *yooo0 MidwestFleetwood ,lookin good
> *


Heres one for ya man..I know how u love u some Nardi :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 23 2010, 05:45 PM~18889305
> *Heres one for ya man..I know how u love u some Nardi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

my hooptie


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18889507
> *my hooptie
> 
> 
> ...


Clean hooptie homeboy!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> this ones fucking clean :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> > this ones fucking clean :cheesy:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2009, 12:06 PM~15778584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 5 2009, 01:30 PM~15881108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: WHEN I FIRST GOT THAT LAC IT WAS ALL BLACK. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 23 2010, 03:45 PM~18889305
> *Heres one for ya man..I know how u love u some Nardi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 02:53 PM~18843365
> * ONE OF THE SICKEST I SEEN IN A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> Some pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I could not be at the move in on saturday in vegas my homeboy had no problem volunteer driving my car in hahahaha


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

dam Joey that 1 ganster....... whats up smiley...............


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Oct 24 2010, 08:26 PM~18896932
> *dam Joey that 1 ganster....... whats up smiley...............
> *


supp homie


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Oct 24 2010, 07:26 PM~18896932
> *dam Joey that 1 ganster....... whats up smiley...............
> *


i know people are asking if i sold it or if i cut my hair :rofl: 
Ruben we miss your caddy out there among other(smiley) :biggrin: 
tell what you think about the little upgrade :happysad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HAVE A 44 INCH MOONROOF FORSALE, COMPLETE GLASS IS BROKE CAN USE PARTS OR MAKE INTO A METAL ROOF AND PUT PATTERNS ON IT US SHIPPING ONLY, NO PICTURES CALL ME AND I CAN TEXT U SOME PHILLIPA 801-425-3756


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 06:43 PM~1910917
> *ul;ij
> *


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 26 2010, 11:13 PM~17314176
> *thats Big O's Lac. Pics dont do the car justice.
> *


wsup mike its vic ! just talked to big o tonite. he is a real cool dude. told me he sold his lacs to the japs.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17300642
> *Southside Lac
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: anybody got more pics of big o's lacs?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 24 2010, 08:11 PM~18897424
> *HAVE A 44 INCH MOONROOF FORSALE, COMPLETE GLASS IS BROKE CAN USE PARTS OR MAKE INTO A METAL ROOF AND PUT PATTERNS ON IT US SHIPPING ONLY, NO PICTURES CALL ME AND I CAN TEXT U SOME PHILLIPA 801-425-3756
> *


wsup phil. price? im looking for some other parts too. tried to pm you but never heard back. :dunno:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18889507
> *my hooptie
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:39 AM~17683204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 3 2010, 06:42 AM~17683222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jun 4 2010, 11:33 AM~17696022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 05:31 PM~1910895
> *kun
> *


NICE


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 24 2010, 05:58 PM~18896604
> *THIS IS CLEAN*


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Sep 6 2010, 12:13 PM~18498596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 24 2010, 06:58 PM~18896604
> *I could not be at the move in on saturday in vegas my homeboy had no problem volunteer driving my car in hahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 24 2010, 09:11 PM~18897421
> *i know people are asking if i sold it or if i cut my hair :rofl:
> Ruben we miss your caddy out there among other(smiley) :biggrin:
> tell what you think about the little upgrade :happysad:
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE DID IT BUMP YOU UP IN TO SIMI FULL


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

THE BEST 600 PAGES :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got a pic of a cadillac chip in a hex knock-off?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 25 2010, 11:49 AM~18902125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 08:42 AM~18901577
> *LOOKS GOOD  HOMIE    DID  IT  BUMP  YOU UP  IN TO  SIMI  FULL
> *


Thanks Smiley I guess it must of I don't really understand the whole catergory but it was fun being there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 25 2010, 02:24 PM~18904092
> *Thanks Smiley I guess it must of I don't really understand the whole catergory but it was fun being there
> *


same here. lol.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18904092
> *Thanks Smiley I guess it must of I don't really understand the whole catergory but it was fun being there
> *


YA IT BUMPS YOU UP AND YOU DO HAVE A FLAKED TOP SO KNOW YOUR IN THE SAME PLACE I AM SEMI FULL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2010, 03:36 PM~18904173
> *same here. lol.
> *


YOU IN MILD TILL YOU DO SUMMORE SHIT TO IT THEN YOU`LL BE IN SEMI LIKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 25 2010, 02:27 PM~18903611
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up John...... :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 02:44 PM~18904248
> *YOU IN  MILD    TILL  YOU DO SUMMORE  SHIT TO IT  THEN  YOU`LL BE  IN SEMI LIKE  ME    :biggrin:
> *


im ok. i dont think ill ever catch up to you. i dont even want to try :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2010, 04:43 PM~18904807
> *im ok. i dont think ill ever catch up to you. i dont even want to try  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU DONT HAVE TO YOUR CARS LOOKS BEAUTIFULL


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 25 2010, 09:49 AM~18902125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE-


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 01:44 PM~18904248
> *YOU IN  MILD    TILL  YOU DO SUMMORE  SHIT TO IT  THEN  YOU`LL BE  IN SEMI LIKE  ME    :biggrin:
> *


Too many big boys in those classes. I'll stick to street for now. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 04:05 PM~18904988
> *:biggrin:  YOU DONT HAVE  TO  YOUR  CARS  LOOKS  BEAUTIFULL
> *


thanks, i like where im at just fine :biggrin: 
i just got to figure out what not to do to stay here. lol


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2010, 06:54 PM~18907381
> *thanks, i like where im at just fine :biggrin:
> i just got to figure out what not to do to stay here. lol
> *


Your car is pretty done up right now. Probably not much you can do without getting bumped up. 

Hey Smiley I take it rear disc on a street car would put me into mild.


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

*SMILEY, TAKE YO ASS TO BED MUTHAFUCCA!!! I HEARD YOU COULDNT EVEN STAND AT THE PARTY THAT NIGHT :uh: :uh: :uh: 

YOURE NOT 25 ANY MORE MOFO :biggrin: :wow: *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 25 2010, 06:26 PM~18906355
> *Too many big boys in those classes. I'll stick to street for now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 24 2010, 08:11 PM~18897421
> *i know people are asking if i sold it or if i cut my hair :rofl:
> Ruben we miss your caddy out there among other(smiley) :biggrin:
> tell what you think about the little upgrade :happysad:
> ...


looks nice bigg dogg!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 25 2010, 09:03 PM~18908219
> *Your car is pretty done up right now. Probably not much you can do without getting bumped up.
> 
> Hey Smiley I take it rear disc on a street car would put me into mild.
> *


did u place?


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Oct 25 2010, 10:08 PM~18908276
> *SMILEY, TAKE YO ASS TO BED MUTHAFUCCA!!! I HEARD YOU COULDNT EVEN STAND AT THE PARTY THAT NIGHT :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOURE NOT 25 ANY MORE MOFO :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


I KNOW HES 50 YEAR OLD LOL


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 25 2010, 08:13 PM~18908342
> *did u place?
> *


Hell no got 92 out of 350 points. I got lots of room for improvement. :biggrin: How do you get body mod points on a street car?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 25 2010, 02:40 PM~18904210
> *YA  IT  BUMPS  YOU UP  AND  YOU DO HAVE A FLAKED  TOP  SO  KNOW  YOUR  IN  THE SAME  PLACE  I AM  SEMI  FULL
> *


thats cool im a fan of undertaker and the rest of the 90d out broums and devilles im just happy to be part of the show like i said :biggrin: 
oh im a fan of my own car too  im planning for upgrades for next year :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Oct 25 2010, 10:08 PM~18908276
> *SMILEY, TAKE YO ASS TO BED MUTHAFUCCA!!! I HEARD YOU COULDNT EVEN STAND AT THE PARTY THAT NIGHT :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> YOURE NOT 25 ANY MORE MOFO :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 25 2010, 10:34 PM~18908581
> *Hell no got 92 out of 350 points. I got lots of room for improvement.  :biggrin:  How do you get body mod points on a street car?
> *


THAT IS WRONG SHOULD BE 185 TOTAL POINTS AND YOU HAVE A MOON OR PIN STRIPPING ON YOUR CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 25 2010, 11:05 PM~18908877
> *thats cool im a fan of undertaker and the rest of the 90d out broums and devilles im just happy to be part of the show like i said :biggrin:
> oh im a fan of my own car too  im planning for upgrades for next year :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 24 2010, 08:11 PM~18897421
> *i know people are asking if i sold it or if i cut my hair :rofl:
> Ruben we miss your caddy out there among other(smiley) :biggrin:
> tell what you think about the little upgrade :happysad:
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DADDY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 25 2010, 10:03 PM~18908219
> *Your car is pretty done up right now. Probably not much you can do without getting bumped up.
> 
> Hey Smiley I take it rear disc on a street car would put me into mild.
> *


WELL IT IS A MAJOR MOD SO DEPENDS ON THE JUDGE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2010, 08:23 AM~18911103
> *WELL  IT  IS  A  MAJOR  MOD  SO  DEPENDS  ON THE  JUDGE
> *


AFTER U TOLD ME WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN I WAS LIKE :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 09:27 AM~18911130
> *AFTER U TOLD ME WHAT CLASS I WOULD BE IN I WAS LIKE  :0
> *


ITS OK YOUR CAR IS GONNA LOOK REAL NICE AND YOU GONNA BE BEATING ALOT OF PEOPLE IN YOUR CLASS INCLUDING ME


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2010, 08:57 AM~18911360
> *ITS  OK  YOUR  CAR IS  GONNA  LOOK  REAL  NICE    AND YOU GONNA  BE  BEATING ALOT  OF  PEOPLE  IN  YOUR  CLASS  INCLUDING  ME
> *


 :roflmao: I DIDNT KNOW U STARTED DOING STAND UP COMEDY :roflmao:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 09:08 AM~18911446
> *:roflmao: I DIDNT KNOW U STARTED DOING STAND UP COMEDY :roflmao:
> *


whats good Philipa. You online more often now :cheesy: I need some parts big dogg. pm me when you have time


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody have any closeup pics of the fleetwood vinyl tops, preferbly around the quarter windows and the trim wrapping around the back?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 03:08 AM~18900290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 08:22 AM~18911098
> *LOOKING GOOD DADDY
> *


Thanks Shorty :cheesy:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 26 2010, 10:35 AM~18912191
> *whats good Philipa. You online more often now  :cheesy:  I need some parts big dogg. pm me when you have time
> *


NOT REALLY STILL, GOING THREW SHIT, JUST GIVE ME A CALL 801-425-3756


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HERE IS SOME OF MINE, JUST PICTURE THE FLEETWOOD WINDOWS THERE, HOPE THIS HELPS :cheesy:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Oct 26 2010, 07:17 AM~18911079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm have to rethink the rear change now. But I guess your right about the judge. One of our L.A. members did a full 90 upgrade on a four door and was still in street with me.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 26 2010, 06:27 PM~18915679
> *Really? The score card they sent me  said possible total points 350. Feel a little better about my results. No moon or pinstriping yet.
> Hmm have to rethink the rear change now. But I guess your right about the judge. One of our L.A. members did a full 90 upgrade on a four door and was still in street with me.
> *


ya suppose to be 185 and extra points for moon pinstripping tvs open hood trunk showing hydros


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 02:42 PM~18914234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 26 2010, 05:36 PM~18916353
> *ya suppose  to be  185 and  extra points for  moon  pinstripping  tvs open  hood  trunk  showing  hydros
> *


Cool thanks. I'll hit you up when I have questions since you're the Caddy OG :biggrin:


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

wasup cadi community lol Im in the process of deciding my paint schemes an colors I was lookin towards more of the greeen world. Green is good lol. any of yall got good pics of 90`d ,2 doors itd be great help thanks
ps. Big ups to all yall I didnt kno how much work was put into this dreams we call cars anyway keep up the good work


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE LACS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 05:42 PM~18914234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Oct 26 2010, 09:57 PM~18918007
> *Cool thanks. I'll hit you up when I have questions since you're the Caddy OG  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 27 2010, 11:34 AM~18922443
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 27 2010, 12:48 PM~18922558
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18926797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


21 QUESTIONS IS A NICE FLEETWOOD CONVERSION


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 27 2010, 08:54 PM~18927147
> *21 QUESTIONS IS A NICE FLEETWOOD CONVERSION
> *


WHAT DOES THAT MATTER?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18926797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE....*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 27 2010, 09:16 PM~18927363
> *WHAT DOES THAT MATTER?
> *



MORE OF THESE CONVERSION'S WOULD LOOK NICE 
I HOOKED THE HOMIE WITH EVERY THING HE NEEDED TO GET THAT LOOK :wow: 
:around:


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18926797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaahhh yeeah thats wat im talking bout sik whip pimpin, anymore like this this is $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Blue* cause of blood it just don't matter* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18934188
> * Blue cause of blood it just don't matter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lovin both these cars its funny cuz my bro got a coupe aswell an I role the 90d 2dr fleetwood big ups on all these cars. 
I keep hearing that we need to make the world more green, so I wanted to contribute lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Oct 27 2010, 10:14 PM~18927986
> *MORE OF THESE CONVERSION'S WOULD LOOK NICE
> I HOOKED THE HOMIE WITH EVERY THING HE NEEDED TO GET THAT LOOK  :wow:
> :around:
> *


OK' I JUST MISUNDERSTOOD THE WAY U WERE SAYIN IT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: :wow: :biggrin: wassup barotha :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 28 2010, 08:21 PM~18934188
> * Blue cause of blood it just don't matter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats rite red or blue riding for the same passion and love!! 2 very tight lacs :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 26 2010, 01:05 AM~18908877
> *thats cool im a fan of undertaker and the rest of the 90d out broums and devilles im just happy to be part of the show like i said :biggrin:
> oh im a fan of my own car too  im planning for upgrades for next year :biggrin:
> 
> ...


you came a long way homie with that coupe, i remember seing it when you first got it! i cant find your build topic nomore?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OK I AM TRYING TO GET RID OF THE LAST OF THESE PARTS, U.S. SHIPPING ONLY MAKE OFFERS OR WHATEVER JUST NEED GONE
















BEZELS REAL, NICE NO DENTS ARE DINGS ONE SET AND ONE EXTRA ONE SINGLE 35 DOLLARS SHIPPED, 65A SET NICE ONES








MOULDINGS ALL THE SAME SIDE 25 DOLLARS SHIPPED A PIECE
















BACK BUMPER MOULDING 60 DOLLARS SHIPPED
REAR PANEL MOULDING 25 DOLLARS SHIPPED








DASH PAD 40 DOLLARS SHIPPED








2 PASS SIDE CORNERS
35 SHIPPED A PIECE
















BARE HEADER 70 SHIPPED GOOD 90-92
[/quote]


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

375 SHIPPED ALREADY MOLDED


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

50 shipped fleetwood armrest door trim


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18934188
> * Blue cause of blood it just don't matter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good. somebody must be goin digital.......................


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

i miss my caddy.... im thinking bout building another one...... these pics are good reason to do so


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 29 2010, 01:03 PM~18941551
> *i miss my caddy.... im thinking bout building another one...... these pics are good reason to do so
> *


GOT A 85 FLEETWOOD PROJECT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 29 2010, 05:03 PM~18941551
> *i miss my caddy.... im thinking bout building another one...... these pics are good reason to do so
> *


:yes:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

WANT WAIT TILL COPPERTONE THE REINACTMENT COMEOUT AGAIN...... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18926797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 30 2010, 01:37 PM~18947907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass lac homie


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Oct 30 2010, 10:19 AM~18946120
> *any more pics of this one?
> *


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 28 2010, 12:16 AM~18927363
> *WHAT DOES THAT MATTER?
> *


21 Questions use to be a Coupe Deville.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 31 2010, 12:30 PM~18953391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Oct 31 2010, 04:32 PM~18953400
> *21 Questions use to be a Coupe Deville.
> *


what other differences were there from the coupe deville and the fleetwood?? Anybody??


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Oct 29 2010, 08:29 PM~18944109
> *WANT WAIT TILL COPPERTONE  THE REINACTMENT COMEOUT AGAIN...... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


post some old pictures


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE BAD ASS LACS...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18934188
> * Blue cause of blood it just don't matter :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i think its red or blue,cuz or blood.it just dont matta succas dive fo they life when my shotgun scattas


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2010, 10:51 PM~18955451
> *what other differences were there from the coupe deville and the fleetwood?? Anybody??
> *


the quarter windows, rocker moldings, hood and door trim, interior as in seat patterns


----------



## MRROBNYC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Nov 1 2010, 09:35 AM~18958197
> *the quarter windows, rocker moldings, hood and door trim, interior as in seat patterns
> *


arm rest trim, and the coupes dont have a wreathe on the emblems.


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

this is my somewhat 90'd out 1985 fleetwood not on you'll level yet but trying to get there :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Super Show


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

CANT DOGGY DONT HAVE ANY MORE??? OR I SHOULD SAY CANT FINDEM?????


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

this is all beautiful work 90'd out fleetwood are by far my favorite cars cant wait for mines to be done


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 05:46 PM~18961339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAM !!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GOT 2 90S BEZELS NICE SHAPE CLEAN NO CRACKS, ONE IS MISSING A TAB THE OTHER NOT 70 SHIPPED A PIECE, BOTH DRIVERS SIDE


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Nov 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18961212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Helluva Start, Looks good to me


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 1 2010, 10:14 PM~18964075
> *Helluva Start, Looks good to me
> *


thx homie


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i love theses lacs! ..cant wait ill mines done.....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 3 2010, 05:42 PM~18978116
> *i love theses  lacs!  ..cant wait ill mines done.....
> *


where them lecabs at round here? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 1 2010, 01:52 PM~18959411
> *arm rest trim, and the coupes dont have a wreathe on the emblems.
> *


+ it has one the inside door lights.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 06:40 PM~18961300
> *Super Show
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET CADDY'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

3k obo


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

lookin to trade for a 90d out lac 2dr
68 impala fastback


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 29 2010, 09:59 AM~18939975
> *lookin good. somebody must be goin digital.......................
> *


YEAH DAT' HE ALL DIGITIZED UP IN THERE NOW PIMP ... SHOOTS OUT 2 JOEY OF GROUPE CC, HE DID HIS THANG ON THIS 1 *....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Nov 3 2010, 10:20 PM~18981188
> *3k obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn i like this


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 4 2010, 06:23 PM~18988506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Oct 14 2010, 10:59 PM~18815252
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564640
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean ass 90 out fleetwood all org...good luck on the sale homie


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Nov 4 2010, 12:15 PM~18984967
> *YEAH DAT' HE ALL DIGITIZED UP IN THERE NOW PIMP ... SHOOTS OUT 2 JOEY OF GROUPE CC, HE DID HIS THANG ON THIS 1
> Image Hosting....
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Nov 5 2010, 09:16 AM~18993709
> *
> *


MR.SUPERB :cheesy: :wave: :worship: :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Nov 6 2010, 12:57 AM~18999122
> *MR.SUPERB :cheesy:  :wave:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 3 2010, 05:47 PM~18978559
> *where them lecabs at round here?  :biggrin:
> *


 spring 2011


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Nov 5 2010, 10:57 PM~18999122
> *MR.SUPERB :cheesy:  :wave:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 4 2010, 07:23 PM~18988506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE LOVE THE COLORS


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

E&G grille for sale here! $300 shipped!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568480


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Oct 30 2010, 01:37 PM~18947907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaamm clean homie! :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:tears: RIP :tears:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have my custom lazer cut cadi wheel with a black leather 1/2 wrap that will go with it for $300 shipped.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 4 2010, 08:23 PM~18988506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this you? looks clean


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 10 2010, 07:18 PM~19037388
> *SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW QUALITY


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 11 2010, 01:21 AM~19039999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this one?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 11 2010, 12:46 AM~19040605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sik whip love the paint kep t up cadillac ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

trying to get on you"ll level its took five months to get this far frame off restore









blue magic









mural done by Jaun 









two pumps ten battery blackmagic piston setup w/ adel II dump


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 10 2010, 10:21 PM~19039999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

CLEAN,CLEAN,CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 11:06 PM~19069915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 02:06 AM~19069915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 11:06 PM~19069915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! WITH THE AC ON....... * :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

ttt


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 11:06 PM~19069915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SUPER CLEAN!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 11:06 PM~19069915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

if ya'll ever on south beach on a saturday night you can find me at.....










:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2010, 12:15 AM~19097418
> *if ya'll ever on south beach on a saturday night you can find me at.....
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 17 2010, 09:15 PM~19097418
> *if ya'll ever on south beach on a saturday night you can find me at.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 17 2010, 09:15 PM~19097418
> *if ya'll ever on south beach on a saturday night you can find me at.....
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get a 44 Magnum :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 17 2010, 09:15 PM~19097418
> *if ya'll ever on south beach on a saturday night you can find me at.....
> 
> 
> ...


So sick wit it O


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Nov 11 2010, 06:33 AM~19041407
> *anymore pics of this one?
> *


Think I Do :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## tripleblack (Mar 10, 2009)

for sale 82 fleetwood coupe project i got parts to 90d out


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569729


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

beautiful .....

























:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 20 2010, 09:58 PM~19121594
> *beautiful .....
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS REAL CLEAN.......*


----------



## RUBERDILDO (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

just started mine


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

is that the one heights was selling?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 20 2010, 08:58 PM~19121594
> *beautiful .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 21 2010, 12:58 AM~19121594
> *beautiful .....
> 
> 
> ...


love this coupe!!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2010, 10:26 AM~19131172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2010, 07:26 AM~19131172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 22 2010, 06:48 PM~19136289
> *SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE ASS RIDE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 10:06 PM~19069915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look how them OTHER folks lookin at you n yo shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Nov 23 2010, 11:30 AM~19142846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More please :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Nov 23 2010, 05:51 PM~19146450
> *SHOWTIME cc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN A PROJECT 85 BASICLLY JUST THE SHELL EURO FRONT END DIGITAL DASH BRAND NEW PILLOW TOP INTERIOR


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Nov 23 2010, 12:30 PM~19142846
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN CAR! MORE PICS


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

DaGrinch YOU ARE GAY


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Nov 23 2010, 10:30 AM~19142846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 24 2010, 11:34 AM~19153234
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN A PROJECT 85 BASICLLY JUST THE SHELL EURO FRONT END DIGITAL DASH BRAND NEW PILLOW TOP INTERIOR
> *


Pics and more details?


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 25 2010, 01:37 AM~19158172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

COPPERTONE 2 ALMOST OUT CANT FUCKEN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WAIT .......YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..........


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 24 2010, 10:37 PM~19158172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 26 2010, 01:33 PM~19169351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 26 2010, 01:33 PM~19169351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!! this looks way to much like mine.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Nov 5 2010, 10:57 PM~18999122
> *MR.SUPERB :cheesy:  :wave:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


c'mon


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

before the magazine


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Nov 28 2010, 09:04 AM~19181599
> *c'mon
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Nov 28 2010, 09:07 AM~19181608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Nov 28 2010, 12:04 PM~19181599
> *c'mon
> 
> 
> ...


lol twins :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 28 2010, 09:20 AM~19181920
> *
> *


Coming along nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19183066
> *Coming along nice... :thumbsup:
> *


X2, im diggin that molded quarter window :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 26 2010, 12:33 PM~19169351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cleeeeaaaan :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 28 2010, 10:20 AM~19181920
> *
> *


Like that! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Nov 28 2010, 10:20 AM~19181920
> *
> *



JEREMY DID YOU BONDO IN THE QUARTER WINDOW OR MAKE A METAL SECTION AND WELD IT IN ?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

no there is no bondo here


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

puttin in some late night work


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 11:03 AM~19189808
> *puttin in some late night work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Whaut u doing to it?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 10:03 AM~19189808
> *puttin in some late night work
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it's cold down there right now too ain't it!? That looks clean is that white or a pearl or what?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman+Nov 29 2010, 12:04 PM~19189811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a pearl white. temp was about 45° that night. stayed out there til 2am finishing up the work


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 11:52 AM~19190196
> *just a small upgrade
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 02:52 PM~19190196
> *just a small upgrade
> 
> 
> ...


hows it sound?? is the speakers and tweets still stock or did you upgrade that to homie??


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 29 2010, 01:33 PM~19190465
> *hows it sound?? is the speakers and tweets still stock or did you upgrade that to homie??
> *


i put in these focal 130kp speakers in there. couldnt leave em stock. any 5.25" component set should work.

i have no idea how it sounds just yet, dont have a amp to hook em up to. reason i installed em was because some hater decided to break my drivers door glass. figured if the door panel was coming off anyway might as well put em in. got the wires ran to the trunk so the door panel doesnt have to come off anymore 

but believe me im curious as to what they sound like as well :biggrin: 









sorry i do not have any pics of the install. it was cold as hell that night and i wasnt thinking about pictures.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fuckin haters! but i was wondering what set to get for my pods


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 29 2010, 01:56 PM~19190626
> *fuckin haters! but i was wondering what set to get for my pods
> *


yea fuck the haters. id go with focals new 5.25" K2 series, 130KR. was thinking about getting them myself, but i bought these speakers over a year ago to use, figured might as well. one of the best sounding speakers on the market in my opinion


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Focals sound bad ass


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 12:52 PM~19190196
> *just a small upgrade
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: VERY NICE....


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 11:03 AM~19189808
> *puttin in some late night work
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT'S NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 12:37 PM~19190495
> *i put in these focal 130kp speakers in there. couldnt leave em stock. any 5.25" component set should work.
> 
> i have no idea how it sounds just yet, dont have a amp to hook em up to. reason i installed em was because some hater decided to break my drivers door glass. figured if the door panel was coming off anyway might as well put em in. got the wires ran to the trunk so the door panel doesnt have to come off anymore
> ...


not cool, pinchis putos :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 11:03 AM~19189808
> *puttin in some late night work
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like Brian's drive way????? pods look good i just did them in my coupe where did you mount the crossovers??


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 11:52 AM~19190196
> *just a small upgrade
> 
> 
> ...


Man I ain't jockin or nothing but this Lac has so much Class


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Nov 29 2010, 06:34 PM~19192653
> *this looks like Brian's drive way????? pods look good i just did them in my coupe where did you mount the crossovers??
> *


haha yea thats where i was at. good eye.

check out the door panel in the picture, the crossover is mounted on the back


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 29 2010, 12:52 PM~19190196
> *just a small upgrade
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good..... Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:07 PM~19201911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one? :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Nov 30 2010, 05:44 PM~19203806
> *any more pics of this one? :thumbsup:
> *


*nope...sorry man das da only pic i got of dat cadi*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:11 PM~19201939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 04:11 PM~19201939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Nov 30 2010, 01:09 PM~19201929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: 

these 2 r the sweetest lacabs out there :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

steet low show!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Dec 1 2010, 05:21 PM~19211116
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Sup??? Are you back in the states?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠+Dec 1 2010, 08:47 PM~19214655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! I really want to stay away from triple black on mine, but this looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 2 2010, 12:26 AM~19216910
> *thanks! I really want to stay away from triple black on mine, but this looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thats not trpl blak!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 2 2010, 01:59 AM~19217331
> *thats  not trpl blak!!
> *


looks black :dunno:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 2 2010, 02:01 AM~19217333
> *looks black :dunno:
> *


look a lil closer..! i thought the same thing :banghead:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 2 2010, 02:04 AM~19217339
> *look a lil closer..! i thought the same thing :banghead:
> *


Imma burn my corneas, compa. How bout you tell me? :biggrin: are the guts black? All my interior is black (bad mistake in doing interior first) now i want to pick a color that will look good with the guts, but dont want all black :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 2 2010, 03:08 AM~19217344
> *Imma burn my corneas, compa. How bout you tell me?  :biggrin:  are the guts black? All my interior is black (bad mistake in doing interior first) now i want to pick a color that will look good with the guts, but dont want all black  :uh:
> *


black interior goes with almost any color


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 2 2010, 03:04 AM~19217339
> *look a lil closer..! i thought the same thing :banghead:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 05:06 PM~19221412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM U GETTING DOWN HOMIE!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 05:06 PM~19221412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM U GETTING DOWN HOMIE!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 05:10 PM~19221450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BY FAR IS THE BEST 2DR LAC OUT HOMIE RICKS CAD THIS IS ONE BAD ASS CAR GOOD JOB RICK


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Dec 2 2010, 04:20 PM~19221521
> *DAM U  GETTING DOWN HOMIE!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

COPPERTONE BABY THAT GIRL ALMOST DONE NEW YEARS WATCH OUT HERE SHE COMES...................


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 2 2010, 03:54 PM~19221325
> *:uh:
> *


kick rocks homie :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 4 2010, 07:03 PM~19238874
> *kick rocks homie  :uh:
> *


THIS FOOL CHECK THIS OUT CHUMP COME BACK WHEN YOU HAVE A CAR


----------



## underdogg (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2010, 09:07 AM~19243619
> *THIS  FOOL  CHECK THIS  OUT  CHUMP  COME  BACK WHEN  YOU HAVE  A  CAR
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> looks nice homie im building a brown 2 door brougham aswell


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> > looks nice homie im building a brown 2 door brougham aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Joo have pix? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

no pix yet..... im still in primer....after the holidays homie.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 5 2010, 11:47 AM~19244455
> *no pix yet..... im still in primer....after the holidays homie.
> *


Cool. Bald or with top?

Imma take the top of mine :cheesy:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2010, 09:07 AM~19243619
> *THIS  FOOL  CHECK THIS  OUT  CHUMP  COME  BACK WHEN  YOU HAVE  A  CAR
> *


LMAO I don't think this lil kid will ever have a car, stick to the models faggotl :twak: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ENGRAVED BILLET ALUMINUM CADILLAC DOOR LOCKS AND SHIFT KNOB FOR SALE IN SAN DIEGO.







































These are the ones that D-CHEEZE on here used to make.
His guy raised prices, so he hasnt been making them. these are for my old caddy, but i never got around to pulling them out of the box.

$100 shipped.

PM me 
or
HIT ME UP AT 619-646-1812


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Dec 5 2010, 01:24 PM~19244699
> *LMAO I don't think this lil kid will ever have a car, stick to the models faggotl :twak:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 5 2010, 09:07 AM~19243619
> *THIS  FOOL  CHECK THIS  OUT  CHUMP  COME  BACK WHEN  YOU HAVE  A  CAR
> *


good point fool! :uh: :tongue:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> Cool. Bald or with top?
> 
> mine has a hat on it bro....... goose bumps @ that ..... with alil sumthing special


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Los Magnificos Car Show yesterday


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19253868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 12:26 PM~19253868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 04:26 PM~19253868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PHUCKING CLEAN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 5 2010, 08:36 PM~19247903
> *good point daddy! :uh:  :tongue:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> > Cool. Bald or with top?
> >
> > mine has a hat on it bro....... goose bumps @ that ..... with alil sumthing special
> 
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19253868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I don't like white, YOUR CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD WITH IT! :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 02:26 PM~19253868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 6 2010, 06:15 PM~19256445
> *As much as I don't like white, YOUR CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD WITH IT! :cheesy:
> *


racista :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2010, 02:39 PM~19254496
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 6 2010, 11:15 PM~19259312
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


WHAT I TELL YOU LIL BOY WHEN YOU GET A REAL CAR THEN COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC :uh:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 05:16 PM~19255890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOOR MOLDINGS R ON POINT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 6 2010, 10:18 PM~19259336
> *WHAT I TELL  YOU LIL BOY WHEN  YOU GET A  REAL CAR THEN  COME  BACK TO  THIS TOPIC    :uh:
> *


OK OLD MAN WHEN I GET A REAL CAR ILL COME BACK TO THIS TOPIC :uh:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the props homies. last one for now


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 02:30 PM~19264442
> *thanks for the props homies. last one for now
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dammm :wow:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 03:30 PM~19264442
> *thanks for the props homies. last one for now
> 
> 
> ...





Whens this one going to be up for sale ?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Dec 7 2010, 04:01 PM~19264689
> *Whens this one going to be up for sale ?
> *


sorry this one is a keeper :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Dec 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19253868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: Sometimes clean just dont say enough


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 1 2010, 11:49 PM~19214674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 02:35 PM~19264996
> *sorry this one is a keeper :biggrin:
> *


when you gonna lift it :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2010, 05:58 PM~19265837
> *when you gonna lift it  :biggrin:
> *


im working on it my friend. i got the itch after seeing all the other lowriders at the car show hitting switches. might be in the works early in the new year :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2010, 07:34 PM~19266726
> *
> *


any suggestions on who to go with? i cant make up my mind between Pro Hopper, Black Magic or CCE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 09:47 PM~19266876
> *any suggestions on who to go with? i cant make up my mind between Pro Hopper, Black Magic or CCE.
> *


did you say cce :uh: :uh:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 06:47 PM~19266876
> *any suggestions on who to go with? i cant make up my mind between Pro Hopper, Black Magic or CCE.
> *


Hi Low :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 7 2010, 07:52 PM~19266918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know hi low was still in business. ill take a look into em. heard great things about their products


oh ya and pitbull is another option :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 06:58 PM~19267000
> *LOL its all marzocchi homie. im not going to use their dumps, checks or slowdowns either. all parker and adex
> didnt know hi low was still in business. ill take a look into em. heard great things about their products
> oh ya and pitbull is another option  :biggrin:
> *


WWW.HI-LOW.NET


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 7 2010, 07:14 PM~19267147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who got clear corner lenses?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 7 2010, 08:04 PM~19267058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

*COMING SOON!!!*:nicoderm:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 8 2010, 08:00 AM~19271072
> *who got  clear corner lenses?
> *


I got the car with them


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 02:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR UP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 9 2010, 09:28 AM~19282589
> *HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  UP  FOO :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IM TRYN HOMIE MONEY IZ FUNNY BUT IT N DA WORKS AS WE SPEAK GOT SUM TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE  :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 02:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 10:37 AM~19282676
> *SHIT IM TRYN HOMIE MONEY IZ FUNNY BUT IT N DA WORKS AS WE SPEAK GOT SUM TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 01:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


its about f%$# time, bro... :biggrin: know we can skate on them 520,s..yeeeahh


----------



## Kid Dee (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Dec 9 2010, 10:50 AM~19283191
> *its about f%$# time, bro... :biggrin:  know we can skate on them 520,s..yeeeahh
> *


SHIT HOMIE COMING BACK OUT FROM LOCKDOWN S.H.U  NOW BACK OUT ON DA YARD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHES BEEN DOWN FOR 3 YRS BUT SHE JUS SAW DA BOARD N GOT APPROVED OUT ON PAROLE :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

SUP MR.LAC Y AINT U WORKIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 11:26 AM~19283466
> *SHIT HOMIE COMING BACK OUT FROM LOCKDOWN S.H.U   NOW BACK OUT ON DA YARD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHES BEEN DOWN FOR 3 YRS BUT SHE JUS SAW DA BOARD N GOT APPROVED OUT ON PAROLE :nicoderm:  :naughty:
> *


cant wait to see it , buddy..i have a plaque for you ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 9 2010, 02:44 AM~19281222
> *I got the car with them
> *



where you get them, or did you make them ?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 02:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 AM~19283307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19283471
> *SUP MR.LAC Y AINT U WORKIN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo perro...here kickin it at the shop... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 10:26 AM~19283466
> *SHIT HOMIE COMING BACK OUT FROM LOCKDOWN S.H.U   NOW BACK OUT ON DA YARD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHES BEEN DOWN FOR 3 YRS BUT SHE JUS SAW DA BOARD N GOT APPROVED OUT ON PAROLE :nicoderm:  :naughty:
> *


lmao.. u a fool perro...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 01:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE AND OG 5.20S..........* :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 9 2010, 04:07 PM~19285633
> *lmao.. u a fool perro...
> *


HA HA HA HA U KNOW WUTS UP HOMIE SHES MAKIN A COMEBACK :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 9 2010, 04:19 PM~19285691
> *LOOKS NICE AND OG 5.20S.......... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE JUS A LIL SNEAK PEAK IM TRYN TO BRING HER BACK OUT FOR AZ SHOW HOPEFULLY IL B DONE DONIN WUT IM DONIN TO IT


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 9 2010, 03:00 PM~19285086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO FOR THE PICS!!!! REMEMBER WHEN YOU NOTICED MY BUMPER ENDS AWHILE BACC!!(THEY WERE MOLDED) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 7 2010, 06:52 PM~19266918
> *did you say cce :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 9 2010, 07:09 PM~19286699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 9 2010, 06:09 PM~19286699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUBERDILDO (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*Who's got some clean Coupe DeVille quarter window trim they'll sell me* (and ship to Seattle)?
Come on I know every one of you Fleetwood owners got a Coupe parts car lying around :biggrin:
I'm tryin' to finish up my Caprice like this guy did his quarter window:


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 9 2010, 07:50 PM~19287051
> *Who's got some clean Coupe DeVille quarter window trim they'll sell me (and ship to Seattle)?
> Come on I know every one of you Fleetwood owners got a Coupe parts car lying around  :biggrin:
> I'm tryin' to finish up my Caprice like this guy did his quarter window:
> ...


I think I have a couple of sets.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 9 2010, 08:36 PM~19286412
> *:yes:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 9 2010, 06:09 PM~19286699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 9 2010, 03:00 PM~19285086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 9 2010, 05:09 PM~19286699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Majestics Las Vegas Cadi's :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

anyone know what window regulators i nees to make my quarters roll down?


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 01:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



dam doggy looks really clean cant wait 2 c the rest ... mine 2 almost done..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: c ya out their ...... merry christmas... doggy......... COPPERTONE CADI :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 12 2010, 10:44 AM~19306294
> *anyone know what window regulators i nees to make my quarters roll down?
> *


go to the junk yard and look for convertable cars. You'll have to swap the glass but thats it.


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get this from Nate in San Jose?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 14 2010, 12:58 AM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat bitch is niiiiiiice!!!!!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 10:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gotdawg! On the level with this one right here !!!!!


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 02:15 AM~19281029
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM IT BOY!!! KILLN EM HOMIE!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Havent seen this in a while. Looks good still. :biggrin: What happened to the center golds?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 14 2010, 05:26 PM~19327094
> *Did you get this from Nate in San Jose?
> *


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking for the plug (pig tails) for a 6 way power seat switch for the memory seat option...my switch has 6 pins total wit the longer pin for the blue cap retainer ground..need it ASAP LMK fellas


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  nice


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 9 2010, 07:09 PM~19286699
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SIMPLE AND SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Dec 14 2010, 08:40 PM~19328551
> *:0  Havent seen this in a while. Looks good still. :biggrin:  What happened to the center golds?
> *


I have a few trick up my sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 15 2010, 11:04 PM~19340349
> *I have a few trick up my sleeve  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car came along way.
i remember when i bought it was triple black.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 17 2010, 10:26 AM~19351453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19283471
> *SUP MR.LAC Y AINT U WORKIN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMES.. IT QUIETLY BUBBLES...


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*Who's got some clean Coupe DeVille quarter window trim they'll sell me* (and ship to Seattle)?
Come on I know every one of you Fleetwood owners got a Coupe parts car lying around :biggrin:
I'm tryin' to finish up my Caprice like this guy did his quarter window:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 20 2010, 08:00 PM~19379974
> *Who's got some clean Coupe DeVille quarter window trim they'll sell me (and ship to Seattle)?
> Come on I know every one of you Fleetwood owners got a Coupe parts car lying around  :biggrin:
> I'm tryin' to finish up my Caprice like this guy did his quarter window:
> ...


I THINK I HAVE 3 SET'S.. WILL CHECK IN THE A.M.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Dec 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19379974
> *Who's got some clean Coupe DeVille quarter window trim they'll sell me (and ship to Seattle)?
> Come on I know every one of you Fleetwood owners got a Coupe parts car lying around  :biggrin:
> I'm tryin' to finish up my Caprice like this guy did his quarter window:
> ...


Nice uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*COMING SOON!!!*:nicoderm:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 21 2010, 02:02 AM~19382553
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *its ok to give a sneek peek of da undies* :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 21 2010, 01:02 AM~19382553
> *COMING SOON!!!:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


so sick!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the lacs


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 9 2010, 03:00 PM~19285086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BISH IS BAD WHAT COLOR IS THAT? :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 23 2010, 04:07 PM~19404576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 22 2010, 09:43 PM~19399677
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO ALL THE CADILLAC OWNERS HERE IN CALIFORNIA IM STARTING CADILLAC FEST FROM 77-96 ON APRIL 23 IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 714-371-5654 THE CADILLAC CONNECT 

CADILLACS ONLY PLEASE SIGN UP THIS WILL BE THE ULTIMATE FEST OF THE YEAR


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 23 2010, 01:19 PM~19403938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY OLD WHITE 85
HEARD ITS IN TEXAS NOW DAYS
ANYBODY GOT CURRENT PICS OF IT I THINK IT WAS PAINTED BROWN


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19253868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass lac bro.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 23 2010, 03:07 PM~19404576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  More Pics


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 01:30 PM~19264442
> *thanks for the props homies. last one for now
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL LAC RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Dec 25 2010, 03:35 PM~19419249
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL LAC RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 26 2010, 01:18 PM~19423455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

who has a full 90'd fleetwood coupe for sale.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Dec 26 2010, 02:34 PM~19423956
> *who has a full 90'd fleetwood coupe for sale.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573850


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quick question: For you riders with 12" strokes in the back, what size speakers you using in the rear deck?

Thanks.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

THE E-Z CLEAN CAR WASH :run:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2010, 07:08 PM~19309929
> *go to the junk yard and look for convertable cars. You'll have to swap the glass but thats it.
> *


any one have problems with water leaking in?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 12 2010, 09:08 PM~19309929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your gonna have to do the fab work to get the window to work right but you can make a frame for the window to roll up in. Hit me up I sell all kinds of glass run channel that will seal the window. I heard that people that do the conversion wont garuntee (spellcheck :uh: ) that it wont leak. But Im pretty sure that the leak wont be extreme if done right.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

TTT

I have some big body stocks and 80's fleetwood interior if anyone is interested will trade for some things on my wish list. thanks.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 26 2010, 07:11 PM~19426311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexar956 (Jan 18, 2010)

anyon out their want to trade me their 90s (original) 2-door caddy for this








































car has 3 pumps 6batt coil-over 120,000 miles


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 29 2010, 01:24 PM~19449498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 30 2010, 12:13 AM~19455924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 any more pics of this lac? :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 26 2010, 07:12 PM~19426326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this first pic taken in SJ? that place looks familiar. :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Dec 30 2010, 10:45 AM~19458733
> *is this first pic taken in SJ? that place looks familiar. :0
> *


THEY ARE ALL PRETTY MUCH TAKEN IN SJ.


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 30 2010, 12:13 AM~19455924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE MORE MORE


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 30 2010, 12:13 AM~19455924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You a beast with them photoshops uce! :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 29 2010, 12:24 PM~19449498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean..


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 29 2010, 11:54 PM~19454729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN ASS 2 DOOR :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Dec 30 2010, 11:45 AM~19458733
> *is this first pic taken in SJ? that place looks familiar. :0
> *


Yep at the Weinerdog on Santa Clara Street :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 1 2011, 03:39 PM~19475655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

anyone want to trade there 90d lac for a 68 impala fastback?


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Jan 1 2011, 07:13 PM~19477479
> *anyone want to trade there 90d lac for a 68 impala fastback?
> 
> 
> ...


bring it to me :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Dec 31 2010, 10:22 PM~19472160
> *Yep at the Weinerdog on Santa Clara Street  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha..i grew up like 4 house down from there across the park. on 19th street and santa clara. good memories. i remember all the old 54 chev trucks would post up there. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 30 2010, 04:15 PM~19460487
> *THEY ARE ALL PRETTY MUCH TAKEN IN SJ.
> *


good shit man...that place brings back memories.  ...id sit there as a kid and watch all the low-lows rolls by hittin' the switches and clowing on foo's. :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

TOGETHER C.C. (CHICAGO)


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jan 2 2011, 04:16 PM~19483616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4.1?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im junking my motor that came out my 85 fleetwood so if any 1 need parts let me know


----------



## DaBatRyde (Apr 22, 2009)

Does any know if a radiator support from a 79 will work for a 90 clip ?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*I thought I was looking for some Coupe DeVille quarter window trim but what I actually need is the door window trim, anybody got some they'll sell me* and ship to Seattle?

I need it so I can finally seal up my Caprice, I'm doing like this guy did his quarter window on his:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaBatRyde_@Jan 2 2011, 05:04 PM~19483979
> *Does any know if a radiator support from a 79 will work for a 90 clip ?
> *


only 80 thur 92 fits


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2011, 06:17 PM~19483631
> *im junking my motor that came out my 85 fleetwood so if any 1 need parts let me know
> *


did it run alright? I need a good TBI for a 4.1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 3 2011, 02:33 PM~19490281
> *did it run alright? I need a good TBI for a 4.1
> *


i never cranked it up, it had right about 100thousand miles tho


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Jan 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19477479
> *anyone want to trade there 90d lac for a 68 impala fastback?
> 
> 
> ...


In a heart beat bro if mine was a full 90 :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jan 2 2011, 05:14 PM~19483603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anybody know what year Cadillac quit putting the bright red interior in the full size? (Maybe they didn't ever stop and there's '96 Fleetwoods out there with red guts, I don't know but I personally haven't seen it).


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOOK+Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19320312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went and checked it out when it was triple black and was for sale off of King & Story... looked as if it had been sitting for a while.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Dec 30 2010, 05:43 PM~19461094
> *You a beast with them photoshops uce! :thumbsup:
> *


  U KNOW


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 6 2011, 09:36 PM~19527400
> *I went and checked it out when it was triple black and was for sale off of King & Story... looked as if it had been sitting for a while.
> 
> *


yup and when nate went to get it repainted, all the black paint came off in sheets. had to take it all down.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jan 6 2011, 06:09 PM~19524294
> *
> 
> 
> ...







































:biggrin: *heres some pics i got of* *AQUA MARINE* *in san bernardino 2010 lrm show* :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 05:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


great pic


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 05:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jan 7 2011, 07:11 PM~19535417
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q~vo homie? Your Lac came out Nice!... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 04:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful shot!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 6 2011, 10:36 PM~19527400
> *I went and checked it out when it was triple black and was for sale off of King & Story... looked as if it had been sitting for a while.
> 
> *


YA JOHNNY YOURE RIGHT I SOLD IT TO RUBEN IN SJ. I BOUGHT IT IN THE (510)


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2011, 12:50 PM~19531413
> *yup and when nate went to get it repainted, all the black paint came off in sheets. had to take it all down.
> *


COAST IT WAS PAINTED AT FREMONT R.O.P IT WAS SHITY


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice ass picture!!!!


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 8 2011, 12:07 AM~19537466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 02:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  classic pic!


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 7 2011, 10:34 PM~19535687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532667
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 7 2011, 08:18 PM~19535501
> *Q~vo homie? Your Lac came out Nice!... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! MR LAC.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 7 2011, 11:34 PM~19535687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW DO YOU FIX A TEASCOPIC STEERING WHEEL FROM KEEP MOVING IN AND OUT??


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2011, 11:00 AM~19546845
> *HOW DO YOU FIX A TEASCOPIC STEERING WHEEL FROM KEEP MOVING IN AND OUT??
> *


take the steering wheel out there is a the big metal piece screws on you have to tighten the its right in the middle soon as you pull of the steering wheel


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Never posted up in here one we built last year. Need better pics...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*nice...*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2011, 12:03 PM~19554953
> *take  the  steering  wheel  out there  is  a  the  big metal piece  screws on  you have  to  tighten  the  its  right  in  the  middle  soon  as  you  pull  of  the  steering wheel
> *


 :biggrin: let me see what i can do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 10 2011, 12:07 PM~19554971
> *Never posted up in here one we built last year.  Need better pics...
> 
> 
> ...


def need more pics :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 10 2011, 12:07 PM~19554971
> *Never posted up in here one we built last year.  Need better pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jan 9 2011, 08:15 AM~19546685
> *THANKS! MR LAC.
> *


Congrats on the center foldof LRM homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME CC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> SHOWTIME CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

nice lac^^^^^


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO THE TOP..


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> > SHOWTIME CC
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING PIX.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 13 2011, 07:40 PM~19590162
> *nice lac^^^^^
> *


THX! :thumbsup:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 13 2011, 07:40 PM~19590162
> *nice lac^^^^^
> *


THX! :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

that blue cadillac is beautiful! great work homie


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2011, 08:07 PM~19590568
> *that blue cadillac is beautiful! great work homie
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR COMPLIMENT.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 12:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 12 2011, 01:59 AM~19573009
> *Congrats on the center foldof LRM homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX,FOR YOUR COMPLIMENT.


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

THATS TIGHT DOGGY LOOKS GANSTER........... COPERTONECADI....CC ROYALIMAGE.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight fuckin lac, love everythang about it even the rear end :wow: love the monsters on the set up to :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mii favorite kinda color & vehicle!!!  Niiiice!!


----------



## CADI G (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jan 12 2011, 08:59 PM~19580434
> *TTT....
> *



can't top this
this ride is PERFECTION!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI G (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS WHAT I CALL PERFECTION!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jan 13 2011, 08:46 PM~19590245
> *THANX BIG SMILEY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!! :wow:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Jan 13 2011, 09:50 PM~19592071
> *THATS TIGHT DOGGY LOOKS GANSTER........... COPERTONECADI....CC ROYALIMAGE.......
> *


THX! HOMIE


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2011, 10:07 PM~19592329
> *tight fuckin lac, love everythang about it even the rear end :wow:  love the monsters on the set up to :biggrin:
> *


THX!,GLAD YOU LIKE IT.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADI G_@Jan 14 2011, 01:49 AM~19593889
> *can't top this
> this ride is PERFECTION!
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!  :thumbsup:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 14 2011, 09:35 AM~19595294
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

will this bolt pattern fit these lacs? 5*4.5/5*114.3.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 01:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*congrats...lac is clean* :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt for these lacs :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Jan 8 2011, 02:57 AM~19538162
> *YA JOHNNY YOURE RIGHT I SOLD IT TO RUBEN IN SJ. I BOUGHT IT IN THE (510)
> *


  

Have you met Sergio and the Lux crew out there yet? Picked up my LeCab from him and he took my old 95 back to Ut, Good people. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 17 2011, 02:47 PM~19621949
> *ttt for these lacs :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

GAME OVER


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 17 2011, 04:44 PM~19622401
> *
> 
> Have you met Sergio and the Lux crew out there yet? Picked up my LeCab from him and he took my old 95 back to Ut, Good people. :thumbsup:
> *


YESSIR!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

throwback


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

NEW ORLEANS CHAPTER


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2011, 11:39 PM~19627019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 04:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jan 17 2011, 11:52 PM~19627132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that look! that a 2 inch extension? :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

I just was going thru some old pics. :happysad:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 07:40 PM~19633898
> *I just was going thru some old pics.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOOK_@Jan 19 2011, 12:11 AM~19634993
> *Nice car :biggrin:
> *


x90 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Jan 18 2011, 07:45 PM~19633315
> *Love that look! that a 2 inch extension? :thumbsup:
> *


Yessur


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 19 2011, 05:21 PM~19641870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 13 2011, 03:47 PM~19586974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..........


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

To The Top For 90'd Out Cadi's :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 19 2011, 05:21 PM~19641870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 18 2011, 08:45 PM~19633953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean 2 door :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 06:33 PM~19668910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOLLY SHIT YOU GOT THE MOLDINGS ON, HEARD YOU MITE BE SELLING IT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 22 2011, 06:50 PM~19669384
> *HOLLY SHIT YOU GOT THE MOLDINGS ON, HEARD YOU MITE BE SELLING IT
> *


not sure yet , let's see what happens next week .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 05:33 PM~19668910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i like !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 08:33 PM~19668910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this color n the gold homie....shit looks great


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the lacs


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*at a show dis past saturday in hawaii* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:03 AM~19681796
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: more pics


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 07:40 PM~19633898
> *I just was going thru some old pics.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...




man i wish i bought this ride when it was up for sale :angry:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:03 AM~19681796
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's Good to Go right there :yes:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@May 4 2004, 12:24 AM~1917718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Missing in action


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 11:46 AM~19693159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *dang das CLEEEAAAN!!!!!!*


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 10:46 AM~19693159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody got this trim on there parts ca


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anybody got this trim on there parts car Coupe de Ville? How much you want to ship it to Seattle? PM me please.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 12:46 PM~19693159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## tafoya78 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> > :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ANY MORE PICS TO THIS ONE?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2011, 11:46 AM~19693159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jan 25 2011, 12:34 PM~19693991
> *Does anybody got this trim on there parts car Coupe de Ville?  How much you want to ship it to Seattle?  PM me please.
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Like the color..


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jan 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19483628
> *4.1?
> *


Original Rebuilt 4.1


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2011, 01:31 PM~19713496
> *
> 
> 
> ...




whose car is this.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jan 27 2011, 06:06 PM~19716185
> *whose car is this.
> *


pretty sure its double o's especially since it says it on the lisence plate


----------



## 88 LAc (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Sep 20 2010, 08:02 PM~18616299
> *80-92 wrapped and moulded frame  in southern california 1,500.00 firm for the homies building a show car my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Could you p.m me if you still have this frame? Thanx....


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:03 AM~19681796
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sup keola hows vegas cant forget the one in my garage :biggrin: IMG]http://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo118/jonahchee/DSCI0067-1.jpg[/IMG]








patterns, leafing and stripes next


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 28 2011, 03:12 AM~19720469
> *sup keola hows vegas cant forget the one in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*sup jonah...job shit sucks but othere den dat all coo* :biggrin: *cadi lookin good bu*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 AM~19554953
> *take  the  steering  wheel  out there  is  a  the  big metal piece  screws on  you have  to  tighten  the  its  right  in  the  middle  soon  as  you  pull  of  the  steering wheel
> *


THANKS 4 THE IN FO HOMIE,IM GONNA TRY THAT  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Jan 28 2011, 02:44 PM~19722612
> *THANKS 4 THE IN FO HOMIE,IM GONNA TRY THAT                :thumbsup:
> *


i aint get a chance to do mine yet ,let me know how yours turn out


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 24 2011, 08:08 PM~19687327
> *man i wish i bought this ride when it was up for sale :angry:
> *


How much did they want for it?


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 07:40 PM~19633898
> *I just was going thru some old pics.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


testing in water's... c how much i can get


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the clean lacs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:03 AM~19681796
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 14 2011, 08:53 PM~19600514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of this one?


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT COUPE TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2011, 06:42 PM~19732595
> *THAT COUPE TIGHT :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Public Enemy C.C Caddy


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jan 30 2011, 11:22 PM~19740851
> *
> *


black on black carlos :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 07:53 PM~19740579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 08:53 PM~19740579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad mamajama


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 09:53 PM~19740579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS FLEETWOOD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 07:53 PM~19740579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *clean ass cadi...and i like da quarter and back windows*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 07:53 PM~19740579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 31 2011, 04:09 PM~19748617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 09:10 AM~19744633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i like this !!*


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 10:10 AM~19744633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ONE IS CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jan 31 2011, 07:59 PM~19750398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i agree wit both of u* :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 31 2011, 11:40 PM~19753375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looks good on all golds* :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know in order to remove the rear bumper molding do you have to disassemble the bumper?


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 31 2011, 11:40 PM~19753375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 31 2011, 11:40 PM~19753375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD DOG!


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Feb 1 2011, 05:23 PM~19758066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"NICE CADDY"!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 08:53 PM~19740579
> *Public Enemy C.C Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2011, 12:40 AM~19753375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 07:53 PM~19740579
> *Public Enemy C.C Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 31 2011, 11:40 PM~19753375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaam love this ride homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Feb 1 2011, 03:23 PM~19758066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## USO562 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is raw. That's my style right there. Beautiful car Double.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics plz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Feb 1 2011, 10:37 PM~19763363
> *daaam love this ride homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



thanks man


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 30 2011, 07:53 PM~19740579
> *Public Enemy C.C Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Those windows are hard. Nice


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ GUCCI_@Jan 29 2011, 07:39 PM~19732574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very classy!!!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Diggin' those bumper ends with the shaved side markers. Nice detail, homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 2 2011, 07:14 PM~19771009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Coupe  ......


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 1 2011, 10:13 PM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MOTIVATION SON, REAL TALK


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2011, 12:40 AM~19753375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That lac looks really nice with the mouldings on it... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Feb 3 2011, 03:57 PM~19778115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

My Project!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Jan 18 2011, 06:40 PM~19633898
> *I just was going thru some old pics.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: this is sweet


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 3 2011, 02:32 PM~19778391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What ever happened to this car ?


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

*that grey on grey up top is clean ass fuck.. @
lowsanjo_nate*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Feb 3 2011, 04:18 PM~19780106
> *that grey on grey up top is clean ass fuck.. @
> lowsanjo_nate
> *


Thanks!  Its my old 1. Its some where in the LA area now.  

Heres a pic of it with my project.








And here is what my project looks like now.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Feb 3 2011, 05:31 PM~19778776
> *What ever happened to this car ?
> *


It was sold about 6 years ago. Shit ended up in VA.....Its hurting right now. DESTROYED!!!!!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO562+Feb 2 2011, 02:22 AM~19764649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good feedback! This is our president's car. I'll try and dig up some more pictures of it... and take a few more next time we all get together. It was a real turd when he got it! :0


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2011, 09:52 PM~19781602
> *Thanks!   Its my old 1. Its some where in the LA area now.
> 
> Heres a pic of it with my project.
> ...


"CANT WAIT TOO SEE IT DONE" LOOKS GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 2 2011, 12:13 AM~19763022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: "REAL CLEAN"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 PM~19782332
> *Thanks for the good feedback!  This is our president's car.  I'll try and dig up some more pictures of it... and take a few more next time we all get together.  It was a real turd when he got it!  :0
> 
> 
> ...



very clean


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

love this topic.cant wait til i get mine all done up.nice caddies everyone!there aint nothing better than sitting in a cadillac while in trafficc :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> Thanks for the good feedback! This is our president's car. I'll try and dig up some more pictures of it... and take a few more next time we all get together. It was a real turd when he got it! :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 4 2011, 10:13 AM~19787199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

[


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 12:56 PM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


thats SEXY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 02:56 PM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


Like night and day from when you picked it up!!! Nice!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 11:56 AM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


Esta quedando perron homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 3 2011, 09:57 PM~19782225
> *It was sold about 6 years ago. Shit ended up in VA.....Its hurting right now. DESTROYED!!!!!
> *



I remember when it was 1st finished, Thats a shame that car had heart.
Let me know if you see it for sale again.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

almost done :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 02:17 PM~19788204
> *Like night and day from when you picked it up!!! Nice!!
> *


thanks bro just need the inside :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19788227
> *Esta quedando perron homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Chapo its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 04:07 PM~19788925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sittin pretty low :0 



looks great joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 05:09 PM~19788939
> *thanks bro just need the inside :happysad:
> *


Jon left that top with me if ur still interested


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 12:56 PM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!
IS THIS IT?
DATS WSUP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 06:07 PM~19788925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2011, 04:18 PM~19789010
> *sittin pretty low  :0
> looks great joe :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 06:08 PM~19789934
> *Jon left that top with me if ur still interested
> *


hit me up with a price thru a pm


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2011, 08:14 PM~19790810
> *THATS BADASSSSSSSSS
> *


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 12:56 PM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Feb 1 2011, 06:48 PM~19759400
> *Does anyone know in order to remove the rear bumper molding do you have to disassemble the bumper?
> *


pops right off with a putty knife


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 12:56 PM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Feb 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19781602
> *Thanks!   Its my old 1. Its some where in the LA area now.
> 
> Heres a pic of it with my project.
> ...


 :wow: ....sick


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 02:56 PM~19788040
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 4 2011, 01:13 PM~19787199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 6 2011, 10:31 AM~19800728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

just reposting some random favorites


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

whats up with that spring


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 7 2011, 02:11 PM~19808498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit look like its about to pop out and kill someone :wow: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 7 2011, 02:11 PM~19808498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rip homie


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

HERES THE SETUP!!!


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc+Feb 7 2011, 05:08 PM~19811268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks beautiful, how bout some interior pics???


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 7 2011, 06:02 PM~19811222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 7 2011, 07:02 PM~19811222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS SETUP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 01:35 AM~19806114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 6 2011, 09:15 PM~19806396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Simple and clean about sums this one up!


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

THIS ONE IS SWEET

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 7 2011, 05:02 PM~19811222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AM REALLY FEELING THIS ONE, VERY NICE


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 7 2011, 12:15 AM~19806396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

82 COUPE DEVILLE "HOUSE OF BLUES 82" CHICAGO


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 9 2011, 11:38 PM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good different twist


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 01:38 AM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 9 2011, 10:22 AM~19826734
> *I AM REALLY FEELING THIS ONE, VERY NICE
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:38 AM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS LAC!!!


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 10 2011, 11:51 AM~19835665
> *:wow: nice
> *


THANKS!!! :biggrin: "WHATS UP SMILEY, HOW THE UNDERTAKER" :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 10 2011, 09:06 PM~19840575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:38 AM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This has a serious Layer of class to it.


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 10 2011, 11:06 PM~19840575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


" NICE!!! :biggrin: CLEAN SETUP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

VERY CLEAN! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait for this one to drop


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi I recently bougth a 80 coupe de ville and I need a the back window does anybody know if the one from a 4door fits?? Thanx for ur help


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 06:59 PM~19838833
> *THANKS!!! :biggrin: "WHATS UP SMILEY, HOW THE UNDERTAKER" :thumbsup:
> *


supp homie its comin along :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *lookin good* :biggrin:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 12:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiice! I'm in Seattle too, can't wait to see this one.


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 03:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: BAD!!!!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...


i like :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Feb 11 2011, 08:36 AM~19843380
> *Hi I recently bougth a 80 coupe de ville and I need a the back window does anybody know if the one from a 4door fits?? Thanx for ur help
> *


yes it will


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 02:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...


amazing :wow:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:38 AM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice :wow: Was up AL


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanx


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 11 2011, 07:00 PM~19847911
> *amazing  :wow:
> *


Thanks for the props everyone. Once it's done I will be back! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Feb 11 2011, 09:06 PM~19847950
> *Must be nice  :wow:  Was up AL
> *


"whats up dan" whats up to da R.O. FAMILY, How are u guys doing! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:10 AM~19842625
> *Red Light Distrikt comin out spring 2011 in the 206....
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz clean bRO, cant wait to see it at some nw show. Love that red...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Feb 12 2011, 07:31 AM~19851173
> *Thatz clean bRO, cant wait to see it at some nw show. Love that red...
> *


Thx bro! Bump for the NW! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Feb 12 2011, 01:09 AM~19849877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: "CANT WAIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 10 2011, 09:06 PM~19840575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

besides the big body Fleetwoods these by far r the cleanest Cadillacs iv seen uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2011, 09:29 PM~19861052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 " DAMM!! 2 CLEAN ASS CADDYS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 14 2011, 06:59 AM~19865090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *MEAN!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicemen_@Feb 8 2011, 12:15 AM~19815768
> *Nice! Simple and clean about sums this one up!
> *



check out the man's build... nothing simple about it and badass hno: :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2011, 08:29 PM~19861052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:38 AM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this caddy looks familiar....


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 14 2011, 08:59 AM~19865090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: "CLEAN LACS"!!!


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 14 2011, 12:42 PM~19866344
> *this caddy looks familiar....
> *


WHATS UP BERRNIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 15 2011, 03:04 AM~19873627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 15 2011, 11:49 PM~19881758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's about time you posted Pics :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 15 2011, 11:49 PM~19881758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 14 2011, 02:57 PM~19868360
> *WHATS UP BERRNIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


q-vo BIG HAPPY....


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 17 2011, 04:31 PM~19895623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Feb 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19895787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 15 2011, 10:49 PM~19881758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: when we going dippin? :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Feb 17 2011, 04:49 PM~19895787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Feb 17 2011, 05:31 PM~19895623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i like this !! 
nice color combo....*


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2011, 08:54 PM~19895832
> *thats nice!
> *


 Thanks Coast just tryin to be on your level, slowly but surely!!!!! :thumbsup: 
Your car is a masterpice!!!!!


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 17 2011, 11:41 PM~19897496
> *i like this !!
> nice color combo....
> *


 Thanks big dawg!! Yea i wanted to try somethin different, its a pearl white with greenish goldish color on roof and panels its called silver sage an infiniti color.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac+Feb 17 2011, 05:31 PM~19895623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! I Likey Alot!!!


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Feb 17 2011, 07:49 PM~19895787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE LECAB!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

will trade for a daily clean ride. i have about $4500into this ride and will take $3500 for it. i also have chrome adjustable upper trailing arms and chrome Cadi logo wheel with half wrap. to go with it too. located in kingman az

i have this 80 coupe deville project. most of the hard part is done. the last real hard parts is to finish the sun roof and do the digi cluster. dash has been changed out already for it. some of the wiring needs to be gone threw as well. i want to trade for a clean daily driver not juiced. need something to drive back and forth to work in. must be a lowrider type of car please. thanks for looking. dont really want to sell but if price is right i will. 

please post pics of what you have. thanks.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Feb 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19895787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87-93-94_@Feb 17 2011, 04:49 PM~19895787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'79 Conversion?


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi+Feb 16 2011, 02:53 PM~19886015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol it wasnt a full 90 before.. so i waited till now ...
thanks
im going to get my tags right now so really soon! :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 14 2011, 06:59 AM~19865090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 18 2011, 11:46 AM~19902467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 18 2011, 12:46 PM~19902467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## 87-93-94 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Feb 18 2011, 12:33 PM~19902385
> *'79 Conversion?
> *


IT`S AN 80`........... W/FULL FRAME SWAP .....


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

ive got everyone convert over to 90

taking offers

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=579677&st=40


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys what does a full 90 kit go for cash wise...front clip, 2 door moldings don, rear bumper and light and digi full 90 dash? thanks in advance. pm me with info if you may thanks


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking nice bro like how you did the tail light bezels and the lights on the bumper


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: WOW, Time to step the game up AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 18 2011, 08:41 PM~19904230
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

tryin to break in coils :biggrin:
... in the rain.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 PM~19911859
> *tryin to break in coils :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2011, 07:24 PM~19911859
> *tryin to break in coils :biggrin:
> ... in the rain.
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 


now lets see some gas hopping :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 PM~19911859
> *tryin to break in coils :biggrin:
> ... in the rain.
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 19 2011, 09:42 PM~19912012
> *:biggrin:
> now lets see some gas hopping  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2011, 07:24 PM~19911859
> *tryin to break in coils :biggrin:
> ... in the rain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 19 2011, 08:36 AM~19908806
> *hey guys what does a full 90 kit go for cash wise...front clip, 2 door moldings done, rear bumper and light and digi full 90 dash? thanks in advance. pm me with info if you may thanks
> *


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

check this out  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582564


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 14 2011, 06:59 AM~19865090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDES HOMIE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 19 2011, 05:42 PM~19912012
> *:biggrin:
> now lets see some gas hopping  :cheesy:
> *


cant gas hop it, but this is one from last year driving...
Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2011, 08:24 PM~19911859
> *tryin to break in coils :biggrin:
> ... in the rain.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 19 2011, 10:01 PM~19913815
> *cant gas hop it, but this is one from last year driving...
> Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2011, 12:01 AM~19913815
> *cant gas hop it, but this is one from last year driving...
> Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1
> *


i watched this video too many times  :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 02:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


" CLEAN RIDE"!!!! LITES ON REAR BUMPER LOOK GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 07:21 PM~19918737
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*more pics....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 06:21 PM~19918737
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 42" GOLD tint Moonroof?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 10:21 PM~19918737
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THAT STOCK 90 CADDY PAINT :0 FRESHHHHHH


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

All very clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

2 Members: 909vert63, MR.LAC
:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

whats the ticket for a full 90 upgrade kit with 2 door moldings done and digi dash, complete front clip and rear bumper? i might have a kit to sell but meed to know what they are worth.


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 09:21 PM~19918737
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


"NICE"!!!MORE PICS WHEN UR DONE!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

THE led tail lights where the reflectors go look clean :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 02:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LOVEDEMCADDYS, ridingcleanon13, The Truth


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 10:21 PM~19918737
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Nov 20 2010, 11:58 PM~19121594
> *beautiful .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: mane!!!! This fleet is rollin clean


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 21 2011, 10:52 AM~19922446
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LOVEDEMCADDYS, ridingcleanon13, The Truth
> 
> ...


What's up homie :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 21 2011, 08:28 AM~19922304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi+Feb 19 2011, 09:43 AM~19909160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Feb 21 2011, 01:37 AM~19921643
> *THE led tail lights where the reflectors go look clean :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: And they work with the brake lights and turn signals also... flashing (not fading) from dim like in the pictures (parking lights)... to bright.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the 90d lacs


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19925788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 06:21 PM~19918737
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i already know...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Feb 21 2011, 08:15 PM~19925788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW A BIG BODY AND A BOX CADDY....*


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Feb 21 2011, 05:15 PM~19925788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> > :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Feb 21 2011, 07:28 AM~19922304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm looking to buy one. A complete 90 swap with updated frame on a real fleetwood body.
5.7 engine preferred.
No juice. Must be clean. Im looking for the real deal. 
PM me.
Thanks


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 1 2011, 03:39 PM~19475655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT for the lacs


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Feb 21 2011, 07:15 PM~19925788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them lacs look clean love that big body better


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 20 2011, 10:45 PM~19920588
> *"NICE"!!!MORE PICS WHEN UR DONE!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Not mine, wish it was.   




> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 21 2011, 06:54 PM~19926661
> *i already know...
> *


:nicoderm: I have already said too much hno:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 20 2011, 01:01 AM~19913815
> *cant gas hop it, but this is one from last year driving...
> Dft3Gbywoas&hd=1
> *


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 10 2011, 12:38 AM~19833647
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What are the seats from? This things badass!!!


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

might sell all the 90 parts including dash with door panels cuz they are all painted to match. thinking of $2500 for the complete set. hit me up if you might be interested. no shipping too much stuff i dont want to deal with. in KINGMAN AZ about 1 hour away from Las Vegas

you guys know what the 90 parts look like too. i also have a cadi steering wheel with leather 1/2 wrap willing to sell for $300


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is my project. going to the paint shop very soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKS GOOD, LOVE THE UNDERCONSTRUCTION PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE


----------



## hitman*USMC (Jun 1, 2010)

any one know where i can get caddy moldings to put on my box caprice


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 24 2011, 12:46 AM~19947646
> *ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Feb 24 2011, 12:01 AM~19947435
> *Here is my project. going to the paint shop very soon. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 23 2011, 11:10 PM~19947136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

my new pj in working progress


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Feb 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19954199
> *my new pj in working progress
> 
> 
> ...


what are the future plans homie? looks nice.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

DONNO IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED HERE BEFORE JUST THOUGHT THIS WAS KINDA COOL. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

PART 2


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 23 2011, 11:12 PM~19947150
> *might sell all the 90 parts including dash with door panels cuz they are all painted to match. thinking of $2500 for the complete set. hit me up if you might be interested. no shipping too much stuff i dont want to deal with. in KINGMAN AZ about 1 hour away from Las Vegas
> 
> you guys know what the 90 parts look like too. i also have a cadi steering wheel with leather 1/2 wrap willing to sell for $300
> ...


Why dont you finish it, homie? Looks like it was coming out badass from the pics


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador+Feb 24 2011, 08:26 PM~19954420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ANOTHER RANDOM VID, LOOKS LIKE THE MIDDLE EAST.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

AMY ONE GOT VID'S OF THEIR CADDIES IN MOTION ??


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 24 2011, 10:26 PM~19954420
> *DONNO IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED HERE BEFORE JUST THOUGHT THIS WAS KINDA COOL.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



My boy jesse owns that car now. he put alot of work back into that car. took the LT1 out of it.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 24 2011, 09:04 PM~19954787
> *My boy jesse owns that car now. he put alot of work back into that car. took the LT1 out of it.
> *


THAT CAR SOUNDS REALLY HEALTHY.HE HAS ONE HELLOVA CADDY. :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitman*USMC_@Feb 24 2011, 06:02 PM~19952098
> *any one know where i can get caddy moldings to put on my box caprice
> *


Holla at "Nameless">>>He might have a set to sell!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

TTT For those 90'ed out Cadi's


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 24 2011, 08:13 PM~19954298
> *what are the future plans homie? looks nice.
> *


Oremtal Blue paint with bumper kit some gold OGs. Dog house grill ect u know


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 4 2011, 05:07 PM~19788925
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn Meza se mira chulo el basterd i wish i could have time n the parts that my jefa me tiro so i could finish mine but blue :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Feb 25 2011, 02:44 AM~19956975
> *Oremtal Blue paint with bumper kit some gold OGs. Dog house grill ect u know
> *


nice man cant wait to the finished product. keep us posted. :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 25 2011, 09:27 AM~19958203
> *nice man cant wait to the finished product. keep us posted. :biggrin:
> *


U know it brutha


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 23 2011, 11:12 PM~19947150
> *might sell all the 90 parts including dash with door panels cuz they are all painted to match. thinking of $2500 for the complete set. hit me up if you might be interested. no shipping too much stuff i dont want to deal with. in KINGMAN AZ about 1 hour away from Las Vegas
> 
> you guys know what the 90 parts look like too. i also have a cadi steering wheel with leather 1/2 wrap willing to sell for $300
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Feb 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19954199
> *my new pj in working progress
> 
> 
> ...


you have been looking for one for a while now looks good , Good luck wit it!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 24 2011, 08:26 PM~19954420
> *DONNO IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED HERE BEFORE JUST THOUGHT THIS WAS KINDA COOL.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This car is in new jersey now formerly liv4lacs car, then sold to cadillac bob he put the LT1 motor in it with nitrous and sold it to a dude in North carolina ... he then blew the motor and my boy bought it and redid the whole car!!!!


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 24 2011, 08:31 PM~19954435
> *PART 2
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the car now


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Feb 25 2011, 05:29 PM~19960428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Feb 25 2011, 03:26 PM~19960403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean homie


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Feb 25 2011, 02:33 PM~19960108
> *you have been looking for one for a while now looks good , Good luck wit it!!!
> *


Yea I have homie! And thanks


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Feb 25 2011, 04:26 PM~19960403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i liked it better with vogues


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 26 2011, 11:55 AM~19965392
> *i liked it better with vogues
> 
> 
> ...


looks dope regardless :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2011, 12:10 PM~19966140
> *looks dope regardless :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 



heres one of my favorites


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2011, 11:10 AM~19966140
> *looks dope regardless :biggrin:
> *


yup yup


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Still working on it


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Feb 26 2011, 07:46 PM~19968896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 26 2011, 09:55 AM~19965392
> *i liked it better with vogues
> 
> 
> ...


 is that the same car , looks like one tuna sammich had ? same


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 27 2011, 09:20 AM~19971329
> *is that the same car , looks like one tuna sammich had ?  same
> *


 :dunno: looks like the same car with different rims to me


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 26 2011, 12:44 PM~19966744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

in the works


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*"DOUBLE O" on here.....*


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> :biggrin:
> [/qView My Video-- BAD CELL PHONE FOOTAGE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 26 2011, 10:55 AM~19965392
> *i liked it better with vogues
> 
> 
> ...


*two different cars....










this one belong to billy from new jersey.....*


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 05:25 PM~19982024
> *"DOUBLE O" on here.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 28 2011, 05:53 PM~19982268
> *two different cars....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for clearing that up  no disrespect to either person for mixing up the two


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 28 2011, 04:25 PM~19982024
> *"DOUBLE O" on here.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:420: :drama:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Feb 28 2011, 02:14 PM~19981523
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

uffin: :420:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Mar 1 2011, 08:53 AM~19987830
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Feb 28 2011, 05:02 PM~19982362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

before








and after


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 08:21 PM~20001555
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


*looks nice.....*


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 26 2011, 08:55 AM~19965392
> *i liked it better with vogues
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU GOING VOGUES THEN 
84Z


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 08:21 PM~20001555
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass with them 13's


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 07:21 PM~20001555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 08:25 PM~20001592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WSUP! :thumbsup:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 2 2011, 10:41 PM~20003443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 2 2011, 10:41 PM~20003443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 2 2011, 08:43 PM~20001825
> *looks nice.....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 2 2011, 10:30 PM~20003333
> *looks bad ass with them 13's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20004131
> *DATS WSUP! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Mar 2 2011, 10:34 PM~20003374
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 2 2011, 10:41 PM~20003443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 4 2011, 06:56 PM~20017304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 3 2011, 12:41 AM~20003443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 4 2011, 06:58 PM~20017312
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

just anotha youtube find.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 6 2011, 02:48 PM~20028558
> *just anotha youtube find.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

In need of chrome rockers from a d elegance 2 door lac to install my 90 sides someone have any or know of any let me know cash in hand........


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

heres some of my fav lacs of all time.post up your fav lacs?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:54 PM~20031812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to know what GREEN this lecab is :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 8 2011, 04:02 PM~20043118
> *heres some of my fav lacs of all time.post up your fav lacs?
> 
> 
> ...


thats the best lowrider mag ever that came out!! the southside lac was the hardest to me :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 8 2011, 01:02 PM~20043118
> *heres some of my fav lacs of all time.post up your fav lacs?
> 
> 
> ...


LOl nice bud you have there


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

The orange and red caddy in that magazine is where I got the ideas for my paint job can u post a apical of it? I lost that magazine


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 8 2011, 08:39 PM~20046639
> *thats the best lowrider mag ever that came out!! the southside  lac was the hardest to me :biggrin:
> *


yup one of the cleanest lacs ever.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Mar 8 2011, 10:07 PM~20047367
> *The orange and red caddy in that magazine is where I got the ideas for my paint job can u post a apical of it? I lost that magazine
> *


yeah bro ill get a few more up.i got that mag on my desk look at it like 2x a day when im blazing. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 8 2011, 08:56 PM~20046774
> *LOl nice bud you have there
> *


thanks.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 12:18 AM~20047452
> *yeah bro ill get a few more up.i got that mag on my desk look at it like 2x a day when im blazing. :biggrin:
> *


     were the pics i need a copy


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 9 2011, 09:41 AM~20050147
> *       were the pics i need a copy
> *


im at school, ill get' em up when i get back to the spot homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 01:14 PM~20050792
> *im at school, ill get' em up when i get back to the spot homie. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 8 2011, 01:02 PM~20043118
> *heres some of my fav lacs of all time.post up your fav lacs?
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

OK HERES A FEW MORE GUYS...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

GOTTA LOVE THEM LAC'S.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CUZICAN, cadillac jay, *payfred*, ReppinTX

What up Prez, got big things comin for the LAC. N.C 870 TTT


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 02:02 PM~20051832
> *OK HERES A FEW MORE GUYS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 9 2011, 08:33 PM~20054778
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CUZICAN, cadillac jay, payfred, ReppinTX
> 
> ...


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 04:02 PM~20051832
> *OK HERES A FEW MORE GUYS...
> 
> 
> ...


X-Rated was my BITCH!!!!!! Remembered that shit from when i was in high school. Loved that Cadillac!!!! Wonder what ever happened to it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

I was Wondering, If anyone could lead me to some one, selling the 90 Kit already molded and ready for paint

Thank You Lowrider Family.


----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

I was Wondering, If anyone could lead me to some one, selling the 90 Kit already molded and ready for paint

Thank You Lowrider Family.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

I was Wondering, If anyone could lead me to some one, selling the 90 Kit already molded and ready for paint

Thank You Lowrider Family.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shot1more_@Mar 10 2011, 08:55 AM~20058097
> *I was Wondering, If anyone could lead me to some one, selling the 90 Kit already molded and ready for paint
> 
> Thank You Lowrider Family.
> *


go to the classified there is a couple people there that mold them with good feedback


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 10 2011, 07:07 PM~20062596
> *go to the classified there is a couple people there that mold them with good feedback
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 4 2011, 08:56 PM~20017304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shot1more_@Mar 10 2011, 09:55 AM~20058097
> *I was Wondering, If anyone could lead me to some one, selling the 90 Kit already molded and ready for paint
> 
> Thank You Lowrider Family.
> *


 ive got 2 sets 95% done molded for 2 door


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac84_@Mar 11 2011, 04:15 PM~20069815
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 02:02 PM~20051832
> *OK HERES A FEW MORE GUYS...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lookin gud lupe


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Mar 12 2011, 06:54 PM~20077265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Mar 12 2011, 06:54 PM~20077265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good..


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 05:02 PM~20051832
> *OK HERES A FEW MORE GUYS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOL...THAT IS OFFICIALY DA BEST LOWRIDER MAG. EVER....i go through it everytime im DRUNK.....


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 04:29 AM~20079476
> *:wow: LOL...THAT IS OFFICIALY DA BEST LOWRIDER MAG. EVER....i go through it everytime im DRUNK.....
> *


ok heres my PROJECT................been trying to do a COUPE for the past 10-12 years........after 3 other lowlows + 2 daughters + marriage + house + and this bullshit economy..................ITS ON.

















GOTTA BRING THIS FOKER OUT IN 4 MONTHS...............BEFORE DA WORLD ENDS...........LMAO.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 01:38 AM~20079491
> *ok heres my PROJECT................been trying to do a COUPE for the past 10-12 years........after 3 other lowlows + 2 daughters + marriage + house + and this bullshit economy..................ITS ON.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 01:29 AM~20079476
> *:wow: LOL...THAT IS OFFICIALY DA BEST LOWRIDER MAG. EVER....i go through it everytime im DRUNK.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 01:38 AM~20079491
> *ok heres my PROJECT................been trying to do a COUPE for the past 10-12 years........after 3 other lowlows + 2 daughters + marriage + house + and this bullshit economy..................ITS ON.
> 
> 
> ...


im in the same boat homie.i know what you mean  . whats up with the brougham in the back?? :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 12:38 PM~20080380
> *im in the same boat homie.i know what you mean  .
> *


x3


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:41 AM~20080389
> *x3
> *



 . :wave: . aint you got a coupe fleet?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 12:43 PM~20080403
> * .  :wave: . aint you got a coupe fleet?
> *


yea got my 85 and my parts car, just aint got time because everythang else goin on


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:44 AM~20080407
> *yea got my 85 and my parts car, just aint got time because everythang else goin on
> *


dam homie, ive just been accumulating parts and stackin my $$ i just dont have time either.i work full time n go to school full time. i get no time for anything, but once im done with school im gettin mine done. i mean i still do small thing here and there but it just not enough time. :angry:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:48 AM~20080418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice. hey atleast you got more room than i do. i live in a 3 story condo  and my car is at my parent house.


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 12:38 PM~20080380
> *im in the same boat homie.i know what you mean  . whats up with the brougham in the back?? :0
> *


 :biggrin: that was gonna be the 1st one i was gonna built.....but then the white coupe came....AND ITS BEEN SITTING THERE EVER SINCE.. but im planning to restore that one OG.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 12:48 PM~20080419
> *dam homie, ive just been accumulating parts and stackin my $$ i just dont have time either.i work full time n go to school full time. i get no time for anything, but once im done with school im gettin mine done. i mean i still do small thing here and there but it just not enough time. :angry:
> *


same here bro, i can get parts all day but when it comes down to work on the car time aint with me lol ima have to take some leave from work to work on the lac, shit ima have to do that :cheesy:


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 12:44 PM~20080407
> *yea got my 85 and my parts car, just aint got time because everythang else goin on
> *


 :angry: SAME STORY HERE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 12:50 PM~20080428
> *nice. hey atleast you got more room than i do. i live in a 3 story condo  and my car is at my parent house.
> *


yea thats why i rather rent a crib cuz of space and my back yard huge!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 09:51 AM~20080430
> *:biggrin: that was gonna be the 1st one i was gonna built.....but then the white coupe came....AND ITS BEEN SITTING THERE EVER SINCE.. but im planning to restore that one OG.
> *



thats cool bro, i like OG brougham, i like them 90'd out, but nothing beats an OG one in my eyes. im doin a 90's kit on my coupe deville. but if i find a brougham im not touchin it :biggrin: .


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:53 AM~20080436
> *yea thats why i rather rent a crib cuz of space and my back yard huge!!!
> *


yeah this is temp, i cant wait to buy a house. i told my chick im gonna need a minimum 3 car garage+ a shop on the side. she was like your crazy.lol.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:51 AM~20080432
> *same here bro, i can get parts all day but when it comes down to work on the car time aint with me lol ima have to take some leave from work to work on the lac, shit ima have to do that :cheesy:
> *



gotta do what you gotta do, im sure if you had the time you lac would be done. does your fleet have the gold sunroof?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 12:57 PM~20080453
> *yeah this is temp, i cant wait to buy a house. i told my chick im gonna need a minimum 3 car garage+ a shop on the side. she was like your crazy.lol.
> *


hell yea i told my gurl aslong i can have the backyard and garage and a lil room in the house the rest is yours lol


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 10:00 AM~20080467
> *hell yea i told my gurl aslong i can have the backyard and garage and a lil room in the house the rest is yours lol
> *


thats the same shit told her too...ha ha ha...good shit. :biggrin: i hope these women understand. shes always bitchin at me cuz im buyin shit for my car, but on the other hand she cant say shit when i buy her 300+ purses and shit.ha ha ha.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

chicano77 got any more pixs of that fleet?? id like to see it if you dont mind.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 01:03 PM~20080480
> *thats the same shit  told her too...ha ha ha...good shit. :biggrin:  i hope these women understand. shes always bitchin at me cuz im buyin shit for my car, but on the other hand she cant say shit when i buy her 300+ purses and shit.ha ha ha.
> *


hahaaa i know thats rite!! so it evens out shit :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 10:05 AM~20080498
> *hahaaa i know thats rite!! so it evens out shit :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha .... i got some leverage there :0 . ha ha ha...


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 01:04 PM~20080492
> *chicano77 got any more pixs of that fleet?? id like to see it if you dont mind.
> *


  NAH...actually i do...some old ones from like 10 yrs. ago. gonna look for them ...SOMEWHERE


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20080533
> * NAH...actually i do...some old ones from like 10 yrs. ago. gonna look for them ...SOMEWHERE
> *


its coo if you aint got them handy. looks solid ass fuck. damn i want a fleet. :biggrin:


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 13 2011, 01:15 PM~20080553
> *its coo if you aint got them handy. looks solid ass fuck. damn i want a fleet. :biggrin:
> *


  hit u guyz up l8tr..WE GOT 50 DEGREE WEATHER IN DA NORTHEAST..........gonna work on the lac. for the 1st time...this year..LOL.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 10:25 AM~20080616
> * hit u guyz up l8tr..WE GOT 50 DEGREE WEATHER IN DA NORTHEAST..........gonna work  on the lac. for the 1st time...this year..LOL.
> *


do your thing homie.keep us updated.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:48 AM~20080418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie! Alot of room u got there :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man much roomi had 6 cars back there at 1 point lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*i like this color...
*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Feb 12 2011, 07:31 AM~19851173
> *Thatz clean bRO, cant wait to see it at some nw show. Love that red...
> *


Hey man do you know if a four door cadillac frame fits a two door? Saw ur frame and thought i might ask?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrzstyle93_@Mar 13 2011, 09:33 PM~20084960
> *Hey man do you know if a four door cadillac frame fits a two door? Saw ur frame and thought i might ask?
> *


yes.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 01:01 PM~20081486
> *man much roomi had 6 cars back there at 1 point lol
> *


nice! :uh:  dam i live at a dead end so i only have room for 3 on good a day lol


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20084759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:03 PM~20084644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like that color! nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20084759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!!!! what can i do??? so many red & peanut butter lacs & i have one too no as clean yet but still


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20082299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT cant wait to finish mine soon


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 14 2011, 08:00 PM~20092179
> *wow!!!!!!!!!!! what can i do??? so many red & peanut butter lacs & i have one too no as clean yet but still
> *


don't worry about it, pimpin! Your's is clean and as long as you have it, dont trip off how many others in the world there are. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d'Elegance_@Mar 15 2011, 03:41 PM~20099141
> *TTT  cant wait to finish mine soon
> *


Me too! Plakoso!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 15 2011, 07:04 PM~20100322
> *don't worry about it, pimpin! Your's is clean and as long as you have it, dont trip off how many others in the world there are. Just my 2 cents
> *


Thanx I needed that! Your right forget about the rest but damn lacs make great lowriders


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the LACS


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicano77_@Mar 13 2011, 03:38 AM~20079491
> *ok heres my PROJECT................been trying to do a COUPE for the past 10-12 years........after 3 other lowlows + 2 daughters + marriage + house + and this bullshit economy..................ITS ON.
> 
> 
> ...




Right behind you homie lets get these lacs rollin this year!!


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 16 2011, 02:46 PM~20107115
> *Right behind you homie lets get these lacs rollin this year!!
> *


What's up bro how's the Caddy? Been a while since I checked your build topic.


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d'Elegance_@Mar 15 2011, 06:41 PM~20099141
> *TTT  cant wait to finish mine soon
> *


did you find those clips you needed for the quarter moldings?


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt...................................


----------



## chicano77 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 16 2011, 06:46 PM~20107115
> *Right behind you homie lets get these lacs rollin this year!!
> *


  :thumbsup: YES....GOTTA FINISH MY LAC SOON.....DONT THINK THERES ANY CADDYS IN HEAVEN...........LMAO.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 05:51 PM~20082299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's a clean ass fleet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sup caddy lovers. :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Mar 16 2011, 04:58 PM~20107707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.............


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 4 2011, 06:56 PM~20017304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

had to recycle this pic so clean


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 07:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 16 2011, 06:21 PM~20108361
> *did you find those clips you needed for the quarter moldings?
> *


PM sent


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 17 2011, 04:42 PM~20115677
> *looks good
> *


thanks


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Mar 16 2011, 04:58 PM~20107707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

has anyone ever done a 90'd caddy with painted bumpers and all??just curious of what it would look like..all black like a grand national


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

Can I roll w you guys ?


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 06:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh and I can tell the interior is looking good from here too :thumbsup:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 06:58 PM~20117336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yah if you lose the wheels but then you definitely wouldn't be rollin ha :wow:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 07:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 07:58 PM~20117336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 17 2011, 08:02 PM~20117377
> *love the car :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a millie. I just finished baggin it. Please see topic KICKPUSH TUNING in air suspension for pics. Leave thoughts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 10:58 PM~20117336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight :wow: , looks like you need the fleetwood rockers tho? but what them 4s or 6s??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20117502
> *tight :wow: , looks like you need the fleetwood rockers tho? but what them 4s or 6s??
> *


didnt even notice that they were coupe rockers, i notice the missing one in the back and the cut fender trim.

its different. dont like the wheels but oh well.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 17 2011, 08:16 PM~20117550
> *didnt even notice that they were coupe rockers, i notice the missing one in the back and the cut fender trim.
> 
> its different. dont like the wheels but oh well.
> *


you guys are good . 10 min posted and the flaws are called . Unfortunately I didnt convert this car myself ,it was built to be a slab w swangers before I got it . And yes those details hurt but i slam it down on those 6s and all my pain goes away.... wierd.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i likes


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

yes 64 crawling, Ihate my 6s design too, but you got to know about deals too good to pass up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if you dont like the 6s let me get them :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 07:58 PM~20117336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! throw some 13s on it homie!! :uh: :biggrin: clean tho! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 17 2011, 08:57 PM~20117945
> *nice!!! throw some 13s on it homie!! :uh:  :biggrin:  clean tho! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


RICH BOY SAID IT BEST? "throw some ds on that bitch" lol


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 08:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 09:01 PM~20117994
> *RICH BOY SAID IT BEST? "throw some ds on that bitch" lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

lmao, too bad I didnt agree w him...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 18 2011, 12:01 AM~20117994
> *RICH BOY SAID IT BEST? "throw some ds on that bitch" lol
> *


i think he ment davins tho lol


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 07:33 PM~20117711
> *you guys are good . 10 min posted and the flaws are called . Unfortunately I didnt convert this car myself ,it was built to be a slab w swangers before I got it . And yes those details hurt but i slam it down on those 6s and all my pain goes away.... wierd.
> *


didnt say the missing rocker is a flaw. i dont think it is. if it had the brougham rockers and the moldings were higher then yea it could be a flaw. but this is a one off design, low moldings on deville rockers. different.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 16 2011, 06:32 PM~20107488
> *What's up bro how's the Caddy? Been a while since I checked your build topic.
> *



Yo whats good man? The Caddys been sitting for a long time, been doing the family thing and rolling 2 wheelers for a while. Expect to see my topic popping up real soon. Im refreshing the hydraulics and I'll actually be painting it within a month!!!! No baller shit just trying to roll the streets again looking clean!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 09:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass fleet homie


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

lacs,lacs,lacs.......


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPFlrvfsIHE...be_gdata_player


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I ALREADY ASK THIS QUESTION BUT 4 GOT AND CANT FIND THE PAGE, THE 90-91 LACS WITH THE CHEVY 305S DID THE HAVE THE 2OOR4 OR 700R4?


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Mar 19 2011, 10:40 AM~20128447
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPFlrvfsIHE...be_gdata_player
> *


nice!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 12:14 PM~20128968
> *I ALREADY ASK THIS QUESTION BUT 4 GOT AND CANT FIND THE PAGE, THE 90-91 LACS WITH THE CHEVY 305S DID THE HAVE THE 2OOR4 OR 700R4?
> *


700r4 w/overdrive.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 02:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how'd you do those emblems


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 19 2011, 08:18 PM~20130533
> *700r4 w/overdrive.
> *


CAN ANY 1 ELSE AGREE WITH THAT? I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS A 200R4


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a question regarding audio. Does anyone know what the factory size is for the rear deck? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AINT IT A 6X8??


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 19 2011, 07:20 PM~20131173
> *I have a question regarding audio. Does anyone know what the factory size is for the rear deck? :dunno:
> *


thyr 4x10. i bought a set for my coupe.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20130713
> *how'd you do those emblems
> *


yeah thats fuckin fancy


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20131426
> *yeah thats fuckin fancy
> *


Yup clean


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 05:07 PM~20130814
> *CAN ANY 1 ELSE AGREE WITH THAT? I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS A 200R4
> *


700r4


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 20 2011, 04:05 AM~20132945
> *700r4
> *


COOL, SO WHAT ABOUT THE 90 LACS WITH THE OLDS MOTOR WHAT THEY HAD THE 200R4?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 19 2011, 08:42 PM~20131299
> *thyr 4x10. i bought a set for my coupe.
> *


x2


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador+Mar 19 2011, 07:42 PM~20131299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 20 2011, 07:57 AM~20133584
> *:biggrin:
> *


post some pictures already :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19907757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this one?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $800 FIRM


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Mar 19 2011, 09:20 PM~20131173
> *I have a question regarding audio. Does anyone know what the factory size is for the rear deck? :dunno:
> *


6x9's


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 20 2011, 03:11 PM~20135820
> *FOR SALE $800 FIRM
> 
> 
> ...


does it have pillow top seats???


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 20 2011, 08:39 PM~20138606
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix.nice toys. :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 08:07 PM~20130814
> *CAN ANY 1 ELSE AGREE WITH THAT? I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS A 200R4
> *


Them came with the 4100


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20138648
> *nice pix.nice toys. :0
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 11:14 AM~20128968
> *I ALREADY ASK THIS QUESTION BUT 4 GOT AND CANT FIND THE PAGE, THE 90-91 LACS WITH THE CHEVY 305S DID THE HAVE THE 2OOR4 OR 700R4?
> *


They have the 200r4. Same as the 4100.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 20 2011, 08:41 PM~20138632
> *does it have pillow top seats???
> *


NOPE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 21 2011, 05:26 AM~20140425
> *They have the 200r4. Same as the 4100.
> *


the 4100 had the 200r4?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 09:11 AM~20141711
> *the 4100 had the 200r4?
> *


thats what the dude at the transmission shop said i had on my 83 coupe deville....i got the 4.1 w/ 200r4  .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o really, i think the 200r4 aint a bad trany


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

somebody have a link than show how to put a vinyl top on a caddy? 

for the topic ; my caddy work in progress from PARIS france :


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 12:55 PM~20143175
> *o really, i think the 200r4 aint a bad trany
> *


its not the tranny, the 4.1 i dont like.lol.but yeah ive heard they work well.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 21 2011, 06:02 PM~20143949
> *its not the tranny, the 4.1 i dont like.lol.but yeah ive heard they work well.
> *


o ok lol well shit replace that bitch with a 305 or 350 chevy it bolts right up to the tranny


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Mar 21 2011, 04:53 PM~20143517
> *somebody have a link than show how to put a vinyl top on a caddy?
> 
> for the topic ; my caddy work in progress from PARIS france :
> ...


suo homeboy nice coupe, go the the interior sextion they can help you there


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 03:30 PM~20144174
> *o ok lol well shit replace that bitch with a 305 or 350 chevy it bolts right up to the tranny
> *


word. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats what im doing to my 85


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 03:36 PM~20144220
> *thats what im doing to my 85
> *


thats cool homie. ill be doint that swap at some point to.


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 12:31 AM~20144188
> *suo homeboy nice coupe, go the the interior sextion they can help you there
> *


thanks homie


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 21 2011, 02:30 AM~20140433
> *NOPE
> *


daam! :banghead: good luck on sale


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 21 2011, 04:48 PM~20144738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Mar 21 2011, 01:53 PM~20143517
> *somebody have a link than show how to put a vinyl top on a caddy?
> 
> for the topic ; my caddy work in progress from PARIS france :
> ...


nice homie


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Mar 22 2011, 01:55 AM~20144780
> *nice homie
> *


thank , now look like a garbage, but soon 90's and 13's


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 21 2011, 04:26 AM~20140425
> *They have the 200r4. Same as the 4100.
> *


'80-81 w/ 368 has 400 turbos
'82-85 w/ 4100 has 200r4
'86-90 w/ olds 307 has 200r4
'90-92 w/ 305 or 350 has 700r
'93 w/350 has 700r
'94-96 w/ LT1 has 4l60


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 02:55 PM~20143175
> *o really, i think the 200r4 aint a bad trany
> *


There trash.....over time they start doing this fucked up first gear to second gear shift thing....when it starts doing that shit, its letting you know that you don't have too much longer before it completely goes out. I'm on my 3rd 200r4 in my car and this just started that stupidness last week.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20144174
> *o ok lol well shit replace that bitch with a 305 or 350 chevy it bolts right up to the tranny
> *


A 350 would wear that 200r4 out quick....there not made for all that power. A 700r4 is the best tranny for that.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 21 2011, 05:19 PM~20144995
> *There trash.....over time they start doing this fucked up first gear to second gear shift thing....when it starts doing that shit, its letting you know that you don't have too much longer before it completely goes out. I'm on my 3rd 200r4 in my car and this just started that stupidness last week.
> *


I beg to differ. I've never had a problem with mine. Still cruisin and shifting fine after fourteen years  

Same thing for the guys who badmouth the 4100. Mine has never given me any problems. I love it


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elgringodelparis_@Mar 21 2011, 05:07 PM~20144886
> *thank , now look like a garbage, but soon 90's and 13's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 21 2011, 07:30 PM~20145102
> *I beg to differ. I've never had a problem with mine. Still cruisin and shifting fine after fourteen years
> 
> Same thing for the guys who badmouth the 4100. Mine has never given me any problems. I love it
> *


I don't like 4100 cause there slow....but if your not having a problem with it, dont fix it lol. If you stay on top of them, they will last for along ass time. 

My '90 daily, im kinda hard on....that may be why I keep going thru 200r4's....but im putting an LT1 in it now with a 4l60 behind it, so it should be much better.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2011, 07:26 PM~20145062
> *
> *



Ur avatar is crazy lmaooooo.....


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 21 2011, 06:01 PM~20145364
> *I don't like 4100 cause there slow....but if your not having a problem with it, dont fix it lol. If you stay on top of them, they will last for along ass time.
> 
> My '90 daily, im kinda hard on....that may be why I keep going thru 200r4's....but im putting an LT1 in it now with a 4l60 behind it, so it should be much better.
> *


Cause they're slow?? Who you racing? Its a Cadillac my brotha that is meant to be driven like the luxurious machine that it is....Nice and easy  

Heres a picture of my old reliable 4100


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 21 2011, 08:19 PM~20144995
> *There trash.....over time they start doing this fucked up first gear to second gear shift thing....when it starts doing that shit, its letting you know that you don't have too much longer before it completely goes out. I'm on my 3rd 200r4 in my car and this just started that stupidness last week.
> *


mine in my 90 lac been good to me for years now no problem and i had a rebuilt 350 i put in place of the old 307


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20145102
> *I beg to differ. I've never had a problem with mine. Still cruisin and shifting fine after fourteen years
> 
> Same thing for the guys who badmouth the 4100. Mine has never given me any problems. I love it
> *


i like my 4100, i would prefer a bigger motor. but the 4.1 does its work.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 21 2011, 06:08 PM~20145407
> *Cause they're slow?? Who you racing? Its a Cadillac my brotha that is meant to be driven like the luxurious machine that it is....Nice and easy
> 
> Heres a picture of my old reliable 4100
> ...


nice 4.1 they look nice when theyr all cleaned up like yours. :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Mar 21 2011, 04:48 PM~20144738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car...
:fool2:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Mar 17 2011, 07:19 PM~20116906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

HERES MY 4100 , NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WIT IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 21 2011, 10:41 PM~20146926
> *
> 
> 
> ...











WOULDNT LET ME POST PIC OF 4100, BUT THIS IS MY CADDY WIT 4100 :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 21 2011, 08:47 PM~20146997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 21 2011, 08:47 PM~20146997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good thing you got a mirror kit, i can see it from here. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 21 2011, 06:08 PM~20145407
> *Cause they're slow?? Who you racing? Its a Cadillac my brotha that is meant to be driven like the luxurious machine that it is....Nice and easy
> 
> Heres a picture of my old reliable 4100
> ...



True but when u add 3 pumps, 10 batts, sound system, fully wraped frame and have 4 passengers in ur lac. That 4100 does not want to go up hills. Or hit 60 On the freeway quick enough. :biggrin: Or better yet try to live in frisco and go up all dem hills! :wow:  If u can 350 is the way to go!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 21 2011, 09:08 PM~20145407
> *Cause they're slow?? Who you racing? Its a Cadillac my brotha that is meant to be driven like the luxurious machine that it is....Nice and easy
> 
> Heres a picture of my old reliable 4100
> ...



Nice motor....looks great. 

I dont race people, or atleast try not to race people...but here in NY where the entrance ramp is only about 25 feet long, I need something with some "get up and go". 4100 are great for hopping but I need to ride too lol. I did the 350 swap already with my lowrider and that was the best thing I've done to the car so far.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 22 2011, 12:04 AM~20147163
> *True but when u add 3 pumps, 10 batts, sound system, fully wraped frame and have 4 passengers in ur lac. That 4100 does not want to go up hills. Or hit 60 On the freeway quick enough.  :biggrin: Or better yet try to live in frisco and go up all dem hills!  :wow:   If u can 350 is the way to go!
> *


Gotta turn the AC off and floor the shit to get it up the hill lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 21 2011, 09:19 PM~20147315
> *Gotta turn the AC off and floor the shit to get it up the hill lol
> *


 :0 :roflmao: yeah been there wit my 4100. My lac was stock and it didnt hardly want to go up hills on 14's wit the AC on! Can't imagine Rollin 13's with a fully loaded lac wit the 4100. I guess if the 4100 works for u then coo. It comes down to preference. I'm sry even tho it's a lac, it still needs some balls. Lol! My 4100 had to go! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wonder if any 1 put a bigblock in a lolo lac b4??


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 22 2011, 12:31 AM~20147471
> *:0  :roflmao:  yeah been there wit my 4100. My lac was stock and it didnt hardly want to go up hills on 14's wit the AC on!  Can't imagine Rollin 13's with a fully loaded lac wit the 4100. I guess if the 4100 works for u then coo. It comes down to preference. I'm sry even tho it's a lac, it still needs some balls. Lol! My 4100 had to go!  :biggrin:
> *


mines working alright right now, so Im going to just keep pushing it until it gives :happysad:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 11:44 PM~20148258
> *i wonder if any 1 put a bigblock in a lolo lac b4??
> *



Got a 472 for my 80 coupe deville from a 72 coupe deville. That should keep it cruising :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 22 2011, 08:37 AM~20149632
> *Got a 472 for my 80 coupe deville from a 72 coupe deville. That should keep it cruising  :biggrin:
> *


damnn i had a 425 but those aint shit but gas drankers no pwer, those 472s and 500 lac motors got some good performance parts to really beef them jokers uppp


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 06:42 AM~20149638
> *damnn i had a 425 but those aint shit but gas drankers no pwer, those 472s and 500 lac motors got some good performance parts to really beef them jokers uppp
> *


Thing is the swap was really easy since mine came with a 368. Just swap motor mounts, oil pump, oil pan and pickup tube and cut a little off the passenger side a-arm bolt and it fits right in. I still haven't drove it yet since I caught the frame-off bug after dropping it in so I pulled it back out and rebuilt it from scratch but I hope to light up some 13's this summer. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o yea damn , post pics of that beast then :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 09:20 AM~20150379
> *o yea damn , post pics of that beast then :biggrin:
> *


I'll post em when I get home from work today


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 22 2011, 11:49 AM~20150570
> *I'll post em when I get home from work today
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 22 2011, 09:49 AM~20150570
> *I'll post em when I get home from work today
> *


Found 1 pic I had on-line right after I set it in the first time. I got more at home. This time around the engine will not be blue.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats tuff!!! looks like you cant even run headers, you putting and pipes on it? duals,


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 09:57 AM~20150630
> *thats tuff!!! looks like you cant even run headers, you putting and pipes on it? duals,
> *


I run the exhaust manifolds from the 72 I pulled it from and of course duals :biggrin:

Because of the tight fit is why I had to cut a little off the forward passenger side A-Arm bolt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any mods? cam?


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 10:09 AM~20150701
> *any mods? cam?
> *


Everything was stripped down to the block and bored .30 and rebuilt over the winter. This was my first rebuild ever so I took it easy.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its going to sound mean


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 22 2011, 12:19 PM~20150767
> *Everything was stripped down to the block and bored .30 and rebuilt over the winter. This was my first rebuild ever so I took it easy.
> *


when can I send my 350 your way for you to work some majik on it :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want a 500 now


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Mar 22 2011, 12:03 AM~20148772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN!! THAT LOOKS BAD ASS. ANYMORE PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 21 2011, 09:17 PM~20147292
> *Nice motor....looks great.
> 
> I dont race people, or atleast try not to race people...but here in NY where the entrance ramp is only about 25 feet long, I need something with some "get up and go". 4100 are great for hopping but I need to ride too lol. I did the 350 swap already with my lowrider and that was the best thing I've done to the car so far.
> *


Yeah driving in N.Y. IS kinda crazy so I completely understand  

and thanks!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Mar 22 2011, 12:03 AM~20148772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice !!*


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 21 2011, 08:47 PM~20146997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4100s in here :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred+Mar 21 2011, 07:30 PM~20145102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree homie.... Too many ****** be trying to hot rod a Cadillac.... If you want a rida wit a motor go get a chevy.... My 83 brougham pull around 3 pumps, 10 turbo starts, sounds, and it has a full frame wrapp, and it got some extras :naughty: and it gets up and outta there if i need it too and rolls 70mph on the highway just fine... ON DIMES. *its in my avatar*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:03 AM~20156618
> *Too many ****** be trying to hot rod a Cadillac.... *


shit lowriders can have beefed up motors whats wrong with that? :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 11:20 PM~20156834
> *shit lowriders can have beefed up motors whats wrong with that? :biggrin:
> *


not no damn cadillac, that shit is corny... Want a low with a motor build a chevy olds or a buick. Not no lincoln TC or Lac... _*but to each its own.. * _


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:03 AM~20156618
> *I agree homie.... Too many ****** be trying to hot rod a Cadillac.... If you want a rida wit a motor go get a chevy.... My 83 brougham pull around 3 pumps, 10 turbo starts, sounds, and it has a full frame wrapp, and it got some extras  :naughty: and it gets up and outta there if i need it too and rolls 70mph on the highway just fine... ON DIMES. its in my avatar
> *


I agree with you to an extent on that. not into the hot rod cadillac thing....Cadillacs are suppose to be for luxury....but for me personally, cant rock with a 4100 for too long. 350's or Lt1's all day. My caddy with semi-wrapped frame, 4 pumps and 8 batteries rides better than my daily 90 caddy with a 307 in it. And way more fuel efficient too. my daily drinks gas like that shit pours from my kitchen sink lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats like saying why put switches on a lac if its a CADILLAC u feel me but thats why i like lowriding cuz theres so many ways to customize your ride but like you said each is own :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2011, 10:22 PM~20156209
> *4100s in here :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


"NICE" :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 23 2011, 12:29 AM~20156929
> *thats like saying why put switches on a lac if its a CADILLAC u feel me but thats why i like lowriding cuz theres so many ways to customize your ride but like you said each is own  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta point there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 22 2011, 11:28 PM~20156923
> *I agree with you to an extent on that. not into the hot rod cadillac thing....Cadillacs are suppose to be for luxury....but for me personally, cant rock with a 4100 for too long. 350's or Lt1's all day. My caddy with semi-wrapped frame, 4 pumps and 8 batteries rides better than my daily 90 caddy with a 307 in it. And way more fuel efficient too. my daily drinks gas like that shit pours from my kitchen sink lol
> *


Oh trust me homie, when my 4100 starts to go... im putting a 350 in it... and quiet it down as much as possible... But i know you done seen people putting big blocs and 383 stroker motors and so on and so on.... muhfucca sitting in a parking lot start that shit up and you expecting to see a Chevelle wit a built motor in it and out pops a 2dr CAdillac? Not tight.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:32 AM~20156971
> *Oh trust me homie, when my 4100 starts to go... im putting a 350 in it... and quiet it down as much as possible... But i know you done seen people putting big blocs and 383 stroker motors and so on and so on.... muhfucca sitting in a parking lot start that shit up and you expecting to see a Chevelle wit a built motor in it and out pops a 2dr CAdillac? Not tight.
> *


hahha thats how my 90 sounds,got dual flowmasters on my 350, luv it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 11:29 PM~20156929
> *thats like saying why put switches on a lac if its a CADILLAC u feel me but thats why i like lowriding cuz theres so many ways to customize your ride but like you said each is own  :biggrin:
> *


Come on man be for real G :uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 11:34 PM~20156991
> *hahha thats how my 90 sounds,got dual flowmasters on my 350, luv it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Country.... just being real. But like my homie Switchman say... "you gotta drive it, not me"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:36 AM~20157012
> *Come on man be for real G :uh:
> *


im dead serious!! :uh:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:32 AM~20156971
> *Oh trust me homie, when my 4100 starts to go... im putting a 350 in it... and quiet it down as much as possible... But i know you done seen people putting big blocs and 383 stroker motors and so on and so on.... muhfucca sitting in a parking lot start that shit up and you expecting to see a Chevelle wit a built motor in it and out pops a 2dr CAdillac? Not tight.
> *


Im with u on that one.....If i had a 383 stroker in my caddy, id have to put 2 sets of mufflers and resenators on it. i dont want to hear a peep out of it.....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 22 2011, 11:40 PM~20157054
> *Im with u on that one.....If i had a 383 stroker in my caddy, id have to put 2 sets of mufflers and resenators on it. i dont want to hear a peep out of it.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes sir


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:38 AM~20157034
> *Country.... just being real. But like my homie Switchman say... "you gotta drive it, not me"
> *


hows that fuckin country? theres alot of people that beef up there lac motors that have the 350 or lt1 ,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

not saying its for every 1, some like it some dont so hey call it like how you want it :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:38 AM~20157034
> *Country.... just being real. But like my homie Switchman say... "you gotta drive it, not me"
> *


That shits an whole east coast thing. anything that has a v8 in it has loud ass exhaust in it here in NY. Its ridiculous now tho. Gives me an headache sometimes


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20157063
> *hows that fuckin country? theres alot of people that beef up there lac motors that have the 350 or lt1 ,
> *


Nothing wrong with having a beefed up motor in a Lac... but to put loud mufflers on it bruh? :rofl: Like I said man, just my opinion... Just something me and my OG's dont do and thats have a "loud" cadillac... Do you homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ok og


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 22 2011, 11:45 PM~20157108
> *That shits an whole east coast thing. anything that has a v8 in it has loud ass exhaust in it here in NY. Its ridiculous now tho. Gives me an headache sometimes
> *


Its EVERYWHERE lol trust me  ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2011, 11:48 PM~20157138
> *ok og
> *


Not me.. Im just a YG learning from OG's thats been doing this for decades


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tru that , hey if a nicca hate my ride cuz of my pipes on my lac, i luv it man :cheesy:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

FUCK IT!! WHY WE'RE AT IT, LET'S RUN OPEN HEADERS!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 22 2011, 03:12 PM~20152854
> *when can I send my 350 your way for you to work some majik on it :naughty:
> *


Lets swap engine work for frame/hydro help. I got everything that would be needed. Link me if you want to see if we can work something out :cheesy:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 22 2011, 09:03 PM~20156618
> *I agree homie.... Too many ****** be trying to hot rod a Cadillac.... If you want a rida wit a motor go get a chevy.... My 83 brougham pull around 3 pumps, 10 turbo starts, sounds, and it has a full frame wrapp, and it got some extras  :naughty: and it gets up and outta there if i need it too and rolls 70mph on the highway just fine... ON DIMES. its in my avatar
> *


Thats what I'm talkin bout! :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Mar 22 2011, 09:29 PM~20156932
> *"NICE" :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks USO so is yours!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 22 2011, 05:37 AM~20149632
> *Got a 472 for my 80 coupe deville from a 72 coupe deville. That should keep it cruising  :biggrin:
> *


nice choice I,ve done a couple of these engines I love them easy 500 hp the high nickel content the blocks last forever the rocker and rods need attention and then give them hell I had a twin turbo setup for one


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.cadillacperformanceparts.com/in...id=21&Itemid=73
here is a link to one I,m not sure what all is done to it besides the 500 but they did a shootout against a few camaros and corvettes and other similar cars on some autocross type tracks and the cadillac(ghetto blaster) acctually did pretty well


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: holly fuck now thats wats sup :wow:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 22 2011, 09:28 PM~20156923
> *I agree with you to an extent on that. not into the hot rod cadillac thing....Cadillacs are suppose to be for luxury....but for me personally, cant rock with a 4100 for too long. 350's or Lt1's all day. My caddy with semi-wrapped frame, 4 pumps and 8 batteries rides better than my daily 90 caddy with a 307 in it. And way more fuel efficient too. my daily drinks gas like that shit pours from my kitchen sink lol
> *


Well GM decided to put a 305 350 and LT1 in caddies from 90 on up, so if GM thought it was a good idea whats wrong with upgrading your older caddy from a 4100, 4 6 8 motor, diesel motor or 307 to a 350 or 305?Or the caddys from the factory with the 305 350 and LT1 aint Luxury? :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 24 2011, 01:03 AM~20165939
> *Well GM decided to put a 305 350 and LT1 in caddies from 90 on up, so if GM thought it was a good idea whats wrong with upgrading your older caddy from a 4100, 4 6 8 motor, diesel motor or 307 to a 350 or 305?Or the caddys from the factory with the 305 350 and LT1 aint Luxury?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 24 2011, 01:03 AM~20165939
> *Well GM decided to put a 305 350 and LT1 in caddies from 90 on up, so if GM thought it was a good idea whats wrong with upgrading your older caddy from a 4100, 4 6 8 motor, diesel motor or 307 to a 350 or 305?Or the caddys from the factory with the 305 350 and LT1 aint Luxury?  :biggrin:
> *


GM also thought of and continued the use of the 4100's. So I dont think their "ideas" are all that great sometimes


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

im about to change the game and drop a toyota motor with a turbo in my cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 24 2011, 02:59 PM~20170838
> *im about to change the game and drop a toyota motor with a turbo in my cadillac :cheesy:
> *


Fak it Dance it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.



















and got my plaque mounted


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
THEM MOULDINGS ARE BAD DADDY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20170838
> *im about to change the game and drop a toyota motor with a turbo in my cadillac :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20171604
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


youre right homie, one turbo isnt enough. twin turbo it is!!!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 07:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone have a set of euro panels cut for a 2dr fleet for sale?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice uso!


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 03:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


MY TURN


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 24 2011, 08:26 PM~20173546
> *Anyone have a set of euro panels cut for a 2dr fleet for sale?
> *


Anyone????


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 25 2011, 02:24 PM~20178707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Shits clean homie!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump 4 lacs


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! Looks Good!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEY LOOK DAMN GOOD TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...


will i get to see this in person at cinco this year?


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 07:31 PM~20171410
> *I got my freshly painted mouldings put on. I took a couple of pics in the driveway today.
> 
> 
> ...



Loving the moldings!!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20170838
> *im about to change the game and drop a toyota motor with a turbo in my cadillac :cheesy:
> *


Imma do a VTec with 2 shots of NOS in my fleetwood!!! lmao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20189319
> *
> 
> *


 :0 nice!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT............


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 26 2011, 10:05 PM~20189913
> *:0 nice!!
> *


X2


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

buenos dias?... :wave:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

I HAVE THESE FOR SALE


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 27 2011, 08:28 AM~20191890
> *I HAVE THESE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


It that a complete 90's tail light harness? What about the rubber gaskets on the bumper guards?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

ive got all the stuff for a 90

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20194731


----------



## 24 Karat Cadillac (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 05:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn thats Low!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 07:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


obviously shopped.
but this is the stance im goin for.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 06:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good color combo :wow:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 06:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this bad ass cadillac?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 26 2011, 04:54 PM~20187329
> *Imma do a VTec with 2 shots of NOS in my fleetwood!!! lmao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice! you might be able to fit two vtec motors in that engine bay :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 05:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Mar 27 2011, 09:28 AM~20191890
> *I HAVE THESE FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


need some gold ones homie if u know any?


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 08:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 "DAMMM" BADASS LAC!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 23 2011, 10:06 PM~20164742
> *Thats what I'm talkin bout! :thumbsup:
> *


They not understanding homie! Its cool to have a big motor in a caddy no doubt, but these ****** be going beyond that throwing 3in exaust with no cats and stuff like that... Sounding like a damn Nova ProStreet or something. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to each they own cuzz


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 24 Karat Cadillac_@Mar 27 2011, 07:06 PM~20195235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


true og stance


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

1 piece door trim for your 2dr mouldings $130 shipped polished ready to go 61" 
these are the 90,s style 

the one on top is a 90,s trim for comparison


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow i need those, how many you got


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump for the lacs <=)>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a set of 90 2dr mouldings ready to go $550 with one piece trim for the doors


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 85eldoCE, 64 CRAWLING, malomonte, 82 deville
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WAT IT DEW


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

looking for blue or gray coupe or fleetwood door panels


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

chillin chillin homie tryn to find the last of the interior stuff


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP MY TOCK MOONROOF OR PUT THAT 44 IN???


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

wuts the size on the stock


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK 36 I NEVER REALLY MESURED IT, ITS FACTORY IN A 85 SO IM THINKING OF LEAVING IT BUT DONT KNOW


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

44"


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

i was thinkin of of puttin one in but im thinkin of somethin else that i havet seen before on these models


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 30 2011, 10:22 PM~20222552
> *44"
> *


36-0 44-1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 30 2011, 10:23 PM~20222561
> *i was thinkin of of puttin one in but im thinkin of somethin else that i havet seen before on these models
> *


LIKE WHAT? T-TOPS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 30 2011, 06:59 PM~20222312
> *I have a set of 90 2dr mouldings ready to go $550 with one piece trim for the doors
> 
> 
> ...


pending till tomorrow


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 10:27 PM~20222597
> *LIKE WHAT? T-TOPS LOL :biggrin:
> *


somethin along those lines


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOLLYWOOD TOP :scrutinize:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 10:30 PM~20222638
> *HOLLYWOOD TOP :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:angry: :angry: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DONT SHOOT ME PLAYA IMA TELL SNOW :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:burn: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 07:11 PM~20222441
> *IM STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP MY TOCK MOONROOF OR PUT THAT 44 IN???
> *


Price on the 44


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LIKE 2-400


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Mar 30 2011, 07:22 PM~20222552
> *44"
> *


x2


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 06:19 PM~20222523
> *I THINK 36 I NEVER REALLY MESURED IT, ITS FACTORY IN A 85 SO IM THINKING OF LEAVING IT BUT DONT KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


stock?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YES ITS STOCK


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

never seen one like that. id go w the 44 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

anyone have or know someone selling the missing panel from this pic????


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Mar 30 2011, 09:04 PM~20224426
> *anyone have or know someone selling the missing panel from this pic????
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: got 1 but its the passenger side.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 07:11 PM~20222441
> *IM STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP MY TOCK MOONROOF OR PUT THAT 44 IN???
> *


*44"*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 31 2011, 04:47 PM~20229839
> *:angry: got 1 but its the passenger side.
> *


THANKS ANYWAY.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Mar 31 2011, 03:47 PM~20229839
> *:angry: got 1 but its the passenger side.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 30 2011, 09:07 PM~20222409
> *looking for blue or gray coupe or fleetwood door panels
> *



I got a set of gray ones frome a coupe deville. Armrests have been re upholstered.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ttt......


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

666 :wow:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 1 2011, 07:14 PM~20239520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THESE SHOTS


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 2 2011, 04:14 AM~20239520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Still one of my favorites


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 1 2011, 08:14 PM~20239520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 31 2011, 11:59 PM~20232008
> *I got a set of gray ones frome a coupe deville. Armrests have been re upholstered.
> *


hit me up i sent a pm


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

4 sets left
1 piece door trim for your 2dr mouldings $130 shipped polished ready to go 61" 
these are the 90,s style 

the one on top is a 90,s trim for comparison


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 2 2011, 09:47 PM~20245487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 1 2011, 09:14 PM~20239520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wuts that color? Thats nice!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

The homie Gilbert ranfla









Larry's









And the homie Nacho ranfla...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 24 2011, 04:33 PM~20171430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you fellas


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> :wow: :wow: thats hard


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 2 2011, 08:47 PM~20245487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want both of those in my garage.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 4 2011, 08:00 PM~20259990
> *yesthank you fellas
> *


cant wait


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 5 2011, 09:17 PM~20269996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

can anyone get me the length of the fender from top to bottom where the arrow shows in this pic: 



Thanks


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 5 2011, 09:17 PM~20269996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20270220
> *can anyone get me the length of the fender from top to bottom where the arrow shows in this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


you cuttin the fenders to fit the 90's bumper and filler??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20270234
> *you cuttin the fenders to fit the 90's bumper and filler??
> *


yea to get me by for now until i get a fat pocket to do it right


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 5 2011, 10:32 PM~20270687
> *yea to get me by for now until i get a fat pocket to do it right
> *


thats cool man, work with what you got. just remember measure twice cut once. :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 5 2011, 10:48 PM~20270816
> *thats cool man, work with what you got. just remember measure twice cut once. :biggrin:
> *


exactly


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Apr 5 2011, 07:31 PM~20268078
> *I want both of those in my garage.
> *


That's my fleetwood, soon to be hittin the streets of Seattle


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 6 2011, 12:17 AM~20269996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiice!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 6 2011, 12:43 AM~20270220
> *can anyone get me the length of the fender from top to bottom where the arrow shows in this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


just remember to cut them a little long.... 1-2" or so you can bend it inward, cause the filler screws to the fender


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 5 2011, 09:17 PM~20269996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 1991 euro Cadillac Fleetwood brougham de, black,black,black
Texas plates so you need a few things, 5.7 motor run's great 
New interior, high profile e&g castle grill, 13in rim's, sunroof, og cd player
For sale or trade for a 75/76 caprice classic 
Send me your email or number for more info or pictures


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...........


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

still looking for blue or gray coupe/fleetwood door panels


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 5 2011, 09:17 PM~20269996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 07:16 AM~20272372
> *just remember to cut them a little long.... 1-2" or so you can bend it inward, cause the filler screws to the fender
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2011, 07:16 AM~20272372
> *just remember to cut them a little long.... 1-2" or so you can bend it inward, cause the filler screws to the fender
> *


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 07:19 PM~20222523
> *I THINK 36 I NEVER REALLY MESURED IT, ITS FACTORY IN A 85 SO IM THINKING OF LEAVING IT BUT DONT KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


LEAVE IT


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

sell it and get & 44.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its almost like having a cont.......membor ALMOST BUT IT STILL AINT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 7 2011, 06:12 PM~20284571
> *LEAVE IT
> *


OK WHY WOULD U LEAVE IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 7 2011, 08:04 PM~20285266
> *sell it and get & 44.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its almost like having a cont.......membor ALMOST BUT IT STILL AINT
> *


GOT 2 44S AND A 42 :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Apr 7 2011, 09:37 AM~20282186
> *still looking for blue or gray coupe/fleetwood door panels
> *


i"ll sell you the whole car cheap


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 5 2011, 09:17 PM~20269996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...............


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2011, 10:39 PM~20288387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass ride!


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

Deep Sea Dipn for sale!!! :0 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2272707151.html


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

always RO ? 










:dunno:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 8 2011, 02:46 PM~20293194
> *always RO ?
> 
> 
> ...


No. It was for sale a few times before


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ORIGINALY A STREET LIFE CAR AINT IT?


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Apr 8 2011, 02:46 PM~20293194
> *always RO ?
> 
> 
> ...


was majestics car when first built i believe


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 8 2011, 03:58 PM~20293656
> *ORIGINALY A STREET LIFE CAR AINT IT?
> *


it was built by street life patterned by doc


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2011, 05:10 PM~20285313
> *OK WHY WOULD U LEAVE IT
> *


ITS ALREADY THERE IF YOU DIDNT HAVE ONE IT IT I WOULD SAY YEAH, BUT YOU COULD DO SOMETHING ELSE TO SAVE TIME AND MONEY ITS FACTORY, IF IT DIDNT HAVE ONE ID BE ALL FOR IT, BUT HEY U ASKED, CAR LOOKS GOOD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilphill619_@Apr 8 2011, 12:38 PM~20292255
> *Deep Sea Dipn for sale!!!  :0
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2272707151.html
> *


I THOUGHT THIS WAS GETTING REDONE ONE OF THE BADDEST CADDYS EVER :0


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 8 2011, 08:53 PM~20294390
> *ITS ALREADY THERE IF YOU DIDNT HAVE ONE IT IT I WOULD SAY YEAH, BUT YOU COULD DO SOMETHING ELSE TO SAVE TIME AND MONEY ITS FACTORY, IF IT DIDNT HAVE ONE ID BE ALL FOR IT, BUT HEY U ASKED, CAR LOOKS GOOD
> *


yea thats why im asking, it is tru bout the money and time plus its a factory roof in a 85 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:machinegun: osegura :buttkick:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

english please :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

heres a throw back


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2011, 08:15 AM~20296715
> *heres a throw back
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wish I could find my camera cord for current pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

question-on the front seats on the 90s to put in the 80s ,do you have to ajust the seat in the 90 first to your liking before you put it in the 80s because you cant ajust it when the seats are in the coupe????? and how do you take out the back seat not the part you sit on but the back part with out tearing it apart?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2011, 08:15 AM~20296715
> *heres a throw back
> 
> 
> ...


out for spring


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 9 2011, 12:05 PM~20297429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 8 2011, 08:54 PM~20295572
> *:machinegun:  osegura :buttkick:
> *


NO DRIVE BYES PLEASE WE ARE CADDY LOVERS :cheesy:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2011, 07:15 AM~20296715
> *heres a throw back
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2011, 10:15 AM~20296715
> *heres a throw back
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking about shaving off my trunk lock... but id hate if my button stopped working...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 9 2011, 01:05 PM~20297429
> *question-on the front seats on the 90s to put in the 80s ,do you have to ajust the seat in the 90 first to your liking before you put it in the 80s because you cant ajust it when the seats are in the coupe????? and how do you take out the back seat not the part you sit on but the back part with out tearing it apart?
> *


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Lacs to the top


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 9 2011, 06:23 PM~20298871
> *i was thinking about shaving off my trunk lock... but id hate if my button stopped working...
> *


I had a situation onetime like that ..... I had to take out the back seat, I used a probe rod and welded a socket on the end of it and unscrewed the entire latch to get back in. But thats cause I was trying to run the pull down motor and it wouldnt release cause the latch was binding. You shouldnt have a problem with it though


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt...........


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2011, 08:11 PM~20222441
> *IM STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD KEEP MY TOCK MOONROOF OR PUT THAT 44 IN???
> *


I'd keep it since it's stock


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 10 2011, 02:41 PM~20303878
> *I'd keep it since it's stock
> *


TRU THINK I JUST MITE PUT THE 44 IN MY 90 SINCE IT AINT GOT 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 9 2011, 01:05 PM~20297429
> *question-on the front seats on the 90s to put in the 80s ,do you have to ajust the seat in the 90 first to your liking before you put it in the 80s because you cant ajust it when the seats are in the coupe????? and how do you take out the back seat not the part you sit on but the back part with out tearing it apart?
> *


any help?? :happysad:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2011, 02:09 PM~20304491
> *any help?? :happysad:
> *


I had this same question a while back. Luckily for me, the seat is positioned just right as is. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o yeah lol so if id push the front seats to go all the way back will it have leg room in the back seat??


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Probably not for an adult and especially not if you cant fold the seat forward.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn i 4got about that damn shit lol aint it just a bracket some where on the bottom you can take out and it will fold???


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 10 2011, 11:41 AM~20303878
> *I'd keep it since it's stock
> *


Stock is always better


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 9 2011, 04:23 PM~20298871
> *i was thinking about shaving off my trunk lock... but id hate if my button stopped working...
> *


be preparred.  
i have a hood cable pop running from the latch to beside my back seat.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2011, 08:40 PM~20305829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool picture


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 10 2011, 03:21 PM~20304550
> *Probably not for an adult and especially not if you cant fold the seat forward.
> *


there is a long metal peice on the side take that out and it will fold


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...........


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

pics I took today , more in my topic :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT... FOR LACS.


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

where's everyone????????????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Apr 12 2011, 01:34 AM~20316541
> *where's everyone????????????
> *


in bretts topic :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 10 2011, 10:04 PM~20307841
> *pics I took today , more in my topic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 10:27 AM~20318968
> *in bretts topic :fool2: :fool2:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 10:27 AM~20318968
> *in bretts topic :fool2: :fool2:
> *


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

who was sellling those metal fillers for the 80-92 lacs that goes in the bumper under the license plate???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2011, 09:31 PM~20322958
> *:roflmao:
> *


:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump 4 the lacs


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 08:38 PM~20324406
> *who was sellling those metal fillers for the 80-92 lacs that goes in the bumper under the license plate???
> *


I think it was dickcheese, but stopped making them. Not 100% on that :happysad:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

late night creep


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2011, 08:09 PM~20324064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 12 2011, 10:47 PM~20326278
> *late night creep
> 
> 
> ...


  That'd be a hell of a name for a car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 13 2011, 11:19 AM~20328065
> * That'd be a hell of a name for a car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.
LOL i never thought about that name, but thats not too bad :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 13 2011, 01:20 AM~20325613
> *I think it was dickcheese, but stopped making them. Not 100% on that  :happysad:
> *


thanks


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 12 2011, 11:47 PM~20326278
> *late night creep
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttmt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

gates open at 6am


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Working on it :biggrin:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 14 2011, 11:59 PM~20343003
> *Working on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20343003
> *Working on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 14 2011, 11:39 PM~20343689
> *Im gonna take over ths topic like page and the other one did the lecab topic,
> then in due time im gonna take over that one too :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Good pics


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 13 2011, 06:25 PM~20332386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 14 2011, 11:39 PM~20343689
> *Im gonna take over ths topic like page and the other one did the lecab topic,
> then in due time im gonna take over that one too :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20343003
> *Working on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice progress man. lac lookin gud.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 13 2011, 02:47 AM~20326278
> *late night creep
> 
> 
> ...



*I FUCK!N LOVE TH!S CADDI*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments :biggrin: Mine and the homies Lacs in progress!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20343003
> *Working on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. what set up is in there?


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 15 2011, 09:15 PM~20349679
> *Thanks for the comments :biggrin: Mine and the homies Lacs in progress!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2011, 10:09 PM~20324064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 14 2011, 11:59 PM~20343003
> *Working on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cadillac coupedavill I likes :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0 Fresh as it gets.....


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 16 2011, 07:02 PM~20354515
> *:0  Fresh as it gets.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice job homie


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 14 2011, 11:39 PM~20343689
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Apr 16 2011, 10:58 PM~20355326
> *nice job homie
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 16 2011, 06:02 PM~20354515
> *:0  Fresh as it gets.....
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it done. :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

STILL LOOKIN FOR DOOR PANELS BLUE OR GRAY


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 17 2011, 10:35 AM~20358190
> *
> 
> 
> *


Looking good temper :biggrin: any more plans for this one ?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Apr 17 2011, 10:46 AM~20358251
> *Looking good temper  :biggrin: any more plans for this one ?
> *


i want to get it painted sooner or later and add a little pinstripping and so on, maybe a little chrome and little stuff


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice color  :biggrin: BROHM!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 17 2011, 10:35 AM~20358190
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS+Apr 17 2011, 09:51 AM~20357408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Broham!

coming out of the shop!! love this color. 





































still needs a good wet sand and buff but for 1 week and no booth it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 17 2011, 05:10 PM~20360244
> *Thanks homie soon enough!!
> Thanks Broham!
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: serious work homie


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20360308
> *:wow:  :wow: serious work homie
> *



It felt like Overhauling without all the crew and i only had 6 days lol....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 17 2011, 05:39 PM~20360421
> *It felt like Overhauling without all the crew and i only had 6 days lol....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

cant get my radio to turn on :happysad:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20354515
> *:0  Fresh as it gets.....
> 
> 
> ...



damn nice fukn job, body looks good :wow:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER+Apr 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20360556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 17 2011, 08:10 PM~20360244
> *Thanks homie soon enough!!
> Thanks Broham!
> 
> ...


  color is on point


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

badas,what color is it?? blacl/brownish


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 17 2011, 01:35 PM~20358190
> *
> 
> 
> *


almost a spitting image of what mines going to look like


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 17 2011, 06:10 PM~20360244
> *Thanks homie soon enough!!
> Thanks Broham!
> 
> ...


siiick :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.......


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Apr 17 2011, 09:31 PM~20360736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty :thumbsup:


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 17 2011, 10:35 AM~20358190
> *
> 
> 
> *



Good job big dog it looks Clean !!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 17 2011, 10:35 AM~20358190
> *
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 17 2011, 06:10 PM~20360244
> *Thanks homie soon enough!!
> Thanks Broham!
> 
> ...


very clean job homie!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puentegab+Apr 18 2011, 02:23 PM~20366290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 19 2011, 09:01 PM~20377567
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD JUST ADD THE BROUGHAM BACK WINDOW AND TOP!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Apr 19 2011, 09:07 PM~20377641
> *YOU SHOULD JUST ADD THE BROUGHAM BACK WINDOW AND TOP!
> *


I LIKE THE COUPE STYLE BETTER


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20377664
> *I LIKE THE COUPE STYLE BETTER
> *


RITE ON!,JUST SAYING.. UR GOING 90 BROUGHAM!
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LAC BRO!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Apr 19 2011, 09:12 PM~20377702
> *RITE ON!,JUST SAYING.. UR GOING 90 BROUGHAM!
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LAC BRO!
> *


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 17 2011, 06:10 PM~20360244
> *Thanks homie soon enough!!
> Thanks Broham!
> 
> ...


love this color :wow: 
wat is it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE+Apr 18 2011, 05:22 PM~20366642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebony satin metallic Ford code UC. Thanks.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION-im currently putting my front clip off my 91 on my 85, the wiring for the front lights,whats the best way of doing this? cut them and rewire them up to the 85 or what?? or just use the old wirs from the 85 for the lights?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 05:04 PM~20383437
> *QUESTION-im currently putting my front clip off my 91 on my 85, the wiring for the front lights,whats the best way of doing this? cut them and rewire them up to the 85 or what?? or just use the old wirs from the 85 for the lights?
> *


I cant speak for others , but i just cut the 2 and wired them up....kept a test light on hand...if i remember right theres only a couple that the colors dont match...You'll be fine


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 20 2011, 07:10 PM~20383505
> *I cant speak for others , but i just cut the 2 and wired them up....kept a test light on hand...if i remember right theres only a couple that the colors dont match...You'll be fine
> *


so cuttin it is cool,cool so what 2? i thought it was 2 fronts and corner lights?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 07:04 PM~20383437
> *QUESTION-im currently putting my front clip off my 91 on my 85, the wiring for the front lights,whats the best way of doing this? cut them and rewire them up to the 85 or what?? or just use the old wirs from the 85 for the lights?
> *



If ur planning on doing the dash too, ur best bet is to take the whole harness thats on the driverside firewall under the brake buster......its the harnes for the lights and the heating unit.......when ur swapping the dash, all thats shit goes with the dash anyway........it saves u from cutting and splicing wires.....


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 20 2011, 08:50 PM~20385262
> *If ur planning on doing the dash too, ur best bet is to take the whole harness thats on the driverside firewall under the brake buster......its the harnes for the lights and the heating unit.......when ur swapping the dash, all thats shit goes with the dash anyway........it saves u from cutting and splicing wires.....
> *


 :thumbsup: plus it saves you a headache, unplug the 80's and plug into the 90's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT JUST KEEPING THE 80S DASH AND SAVE TIME AND HASSLE,THATS WHY I WAS ASKING,I KNOW I CANT USE THE WIRES TO TH FIREWALL TO THE 80S RIGHT?


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:12 PM~20385983
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT JUST KEEPING THE 80S DASH AND SAVE TIME AND HASSLE,THATS WHY I WAS ASKING,I KNOW I CANT USE THE WIRES TO TH FIREWALL TO THE 80S RIGHT?
> *


YES YOU CAN....... say it with me...YES YOU CAN!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT,IMAY TRY TO TAKE IT OUT THE 91 TO SEE HOW HARD IT IS, I HATE FUCKING WITH WIRES LOL SO HOW MANY BOLTS ITS HOLDING IT IT AND WHERE THEY ALL AT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:37 PM~20386166
> *SHIT,IMAY TRY TO TAKE IT OUT THE 91 TO SEE HOW HARD IT IS, I HATE FUCKING WITH WIRES LOL SO HOW MANY BOLTS ITS HOLDING IT IT AND WHERE THEY ALL AT
> *


i believe just 1 bolt holding the wiring harness.  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT ABOUT THE WHOLE DASH


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:50 PM~20386260
> *WHAT ABOUT THE WHOLE DASH
> *


i just took off a dash aweek ago, their is 2 bolts on each side holding the dash and all the top screws along the top need to be taken out and then just loosen up the steering colum and wala dash is off. wish i had some pix to show ya.but its fairly simple.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Apr 20 2011, 12:07 AM~20377641
> *YOU SHOULD JUST ADD THE BROUGHAM BACK WINDOW AND TOP!
> *


thats what I did


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 20 2011, 11:18 PM~20386439
> *i just took off a dash aweek ago, their is 2 bolts on each side holding the dash and all the top screws along the top need to be taken out and then just loosen up the steering colum and wala dash is off. wish i had some pix to show ya.but its fairly simple.
> *


yeah its not to bad taking it out is easy putting it back in is the hard part i gutted every stock wire from the 80 and junked them then gutted every wire from the 90 and swapped them over i hate tracing wires thats why i lef the harnesses whole


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to clean


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.......


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 22 2011, 11:28 AM~20395792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 21 2011, 01:45 PM~20390211
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM...thats commin out nice homie, much props on ur lac.hella clean. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 21 2011, 06:39 AM~20387764
> *yeah its not to bad taking it out is easy putting it back in is the hard part i gutted every stock wire from the 80 and junked them then gutted every wire from the 90 and swapped them over i hate tracing wires thats why i lef the harnesses whole
> *


yeah im gonna be takin mine out of my 83 and swap a 90's dash in there and fiberglass that shit. im gonna give it a different look than stock. :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:15 AM~20395722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOMORROW! 

Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 22 2011, 08:15 AM~20395722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were gonna need alot of pix's for the one's that cant make it  ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOTSSSSSSSS OF PICSSSSSSS


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 22 2011, 08:28 AM~20395792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad mama jama


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET_@Apr 22 2011, 10:30 AM~20396383
> *thats a bad mama jama
> *


X2


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 22 2011, 08:28 AM~20395792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats the same colour combo I was thinkin, looks pimpin....any more pics of it???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 22 2011, 01:26 PM~20396371
> *LOTSSSSSSSS OF PICSSSSSSS
> *


:yes:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 22 2011, 08:28 AM~20395792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the ICE BOX Caprice from USO :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN SURE DO


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

Hopefully can try and stop tru at the cadi fest


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:15 AM~20395722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 21 2011, 03:45 PM~20390211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 " NICE COUPE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 22 2011, 08:28 AM~20395792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 NICE COLOR COMBO


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 20 2011, 01:39 PM~20382252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :chuck:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i know its goin down out there :fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2011, 02:02 PM~20402668
> *i know its goin down out there :fool2:
> *


:yes:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump for my homies w/ the bad ass LACS


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Pics of the Caddy fest?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20405547
> *Pics of the Caddy fest?
> *


x2.


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

> :0
> [/quTHANKS FOR POSTING MY RIDE ........THAT WAS LAST SUNDAY IN BAKERSFIELD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20405547
> *Pics of the Caddy fest?
> *


x5 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 20 2011, 02:20 PM~20382519
> *Thanks mayne!!!
> Ebony satin metallic Ford code UC. Thanks.
> *


koo thats a badass color


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> > :0
> > [/quTHANKS FOR POSTING MY RIDE ........THAT WAS LAST SUNDAY IN BAKERSFIELD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: clean ass car in person


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 21 2011, 03:45 PM~20390211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the lift today bRO :biggrin:


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@Apr 22 2011, 09:15 AM~20395722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics??? :run: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

there a few more pixs in here..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=574729&st=120


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

just got this today from the homie good lookin homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: freshly dipped 









:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

caddi fest looks like a great turnout :biggrin: :biggrin: will make the next one.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Apr 24 2011, 11:38 AM~20408757
> *just got this today from the homie good lookin homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: freshly dipped
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fresh homie... :0


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591564

PICTURES FROM CADILLAC FEST :wow:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 24 2011, 12:05 AM~20406560
> *:thumbsup: clean ass car in person
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 26 2011, 09:14 AM~20422331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 26 2011, 11:14 AM~20422331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Do any 1 know what wires i need to get my 91 front end lights to work on a 80s wiring?re the green 1s the side markers??


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 26 2011, 07:14 AM~20422331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 AM~20422331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the top? :wow:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 AM~20422331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 GREAT LOOK CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20425850
> *Do any 1 know what wires i need to get my 91 front end lights to work on a 80s wiring?re the green 1s the side markers??
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had my lac here id go check it out but i dont. i have them in this way too on my lac. i forgot the colors for the wires.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

still needs a good wet sand and buff but for 1 week and no booth it looks pretty sweet!


nice color x10000000,i mixed some brown...that started as 2000 mercedes s class (ice blue) for my 2dr. brougham last summer, needs a good shake,and some more tint,and ice pearls got alil red color i gotta get out so i got some bluish green tint....... art class helped. lol...ill post pics soon...

good color choice love the caddy homie


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20425850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This info will also be greatly beneficial to me :cheesy:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 30 2004, 06:29 PM~1910889
> *kyb
> *


Lmao that was mine and my primos 64 in back  majestic Avondale picnic 2001


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 26 2011, 08:51 PM~20426722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man... didn't expect it to change that much in the sun but it's a pleasant surprise, I wanted different. I appreciate the feedback! Good luck with that color you have a lot into it, should be badass. This color has only 4 toners and no pearl just large metallic silver as 1 toner.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 26 2011, 09:24 PM~20426476
> *wish i had my lac here id go check it out but i dont. i have them in this way too on my lac. i forgot the colors for the wires.
> *


go get it then loli decided to stick with my 80s dash


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 26 2011, 08:14 AM~20422331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMM CLEAN HOMIE!! :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

thats a nice color


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2011, 07:29 PM~20427113
> *go get it then loli decided to stick with my 80s dash
> *


its at my parents house wit a fucked up trans....swap that dash out bro... dont let them wires intimidate you..after all its just a car. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 26 2011, 07:10 PM~20426943
> *This info will also be greatly beneficial to me  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 27 2011, 01:38 AM~20429018
> *its at my parents house wit a fucked up trans....swap that dash out bro... dont let them wires intimidate you..after all its just a car. :biggrin:
> *


fuck that i just dont want to get stuck doin it pls the plans i got for the dash would be the same for the 90 so it wouldnt even matter if i did swap it ,it jus going to save me major time bro


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 27 2011, 05:41 AM~20430040
> *fuck that i just dont want to get stuck doin it pls the plans i got for the dash would be the same for the 90 so it wouldnt even matter if i did swap it ,it jus going to save me major time bro
> *


LMAO,yeah i feel you tryn to save time on that dash, i say if u dont have to fuck with it then just leave it alone, im working on doin my int slow progress tho.


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Still in the works  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 27 2011, 01:33 PM~20431603
> *LMAO,yeah i feel you tryn to save time on that dash, i say if u dont have to fuck with it then just leave it alone, im working on doin my int slow progress tho.
> *


thats the plan lol if you find out that wiring let us know asap please sir :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 01:46 PM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


int is funky :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

still not finished


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 27 2011, 10:54 AM~20431755
> *thats the plan lol if you find out that wiring let us know asap please sir :biggrin:
> *


ill let u know soon, gotta go test fit my 5th wheel tomorrow so ill check fo u.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 10:46 AM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks coo to me..nice lac. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 27 2011, 11:40 AM~20432013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo, im liking the gold accents, really sets the car apart from others.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 27 2011, 03:27 PM~20432304
> *ill let u know soon, gotta go test fit my 5th wheel tomorrow so ill check fo u.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 27 2011, 02:40 PM~20432013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u redoin the top?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20425850
> *Do any 1 know what wires i need to get my 91 front end lights to work on a 80s wiring?re the green 1s the side markers??
> 
> 
> ...



is this the '90 harness to the front of the car?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20425850
> *Do any 1 know what wires i need to get my 91 front end lights to work on a 80s wiring?re the green 1s the side markers??
> 
> 
> ...




if im correct.......Light blue, brown and black goes to the marker light.........beige, green and black goes to the headlights.....thats what it looks like on my coupe.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 27 2011, 05:11 PM~20432953
> *is this the '90 harness to the front of the car?
> *


yea its the harness to my 91 front end


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 27 2011, 05:18 PM~20432980
> *if im correct.......Light blue, brown and black goes to the marker light.........beige, green and black goes to the headlights.....thats what it looks like on my coupe.....
> *


cool cool any 1 else agree with this??


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 11:46 AM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN VINNIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> STILL LOOKING CLEAN DAWG


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 27 2011, 01:40 PM~20432013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Apr 26 2011, 11:37 PM~20428477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 27 2011, 02:30 PM~20432325
> *nice color combo, im liking the gold accents, really sets the car apart from others.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 10:46 AM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours homie? I cant recognize the front clip


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 12:46 PM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 " Looking Good!!! love ur Interior, Nice Caddy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 27 2011, 03:07 PM~20432576
> *u redoin the top?
> *


yes i just need the interior and top done


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 09:46 AM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: That is Classy right there!


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 27 2011, 07:12 PM~20435072
> *is that yours homie? I cant recognize the front clip
> *


Que Ondas Hugo, hope all is good out in the city that don`t sleep :biggrin: :biggrin: Yes it is bro is been a very slow process but almost there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 28 2011, 09:39 AM~20439395
> *:wow:  :wow: That is Classy right there!
> *


Thank you still have a long ways to go :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Apr 27 2011, 11:33 PM~20437426
> *" Looking Good!!! love ur Interior, Nice Caddy!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin: little by little will get there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2011, 02:38 PM~20433069
> *LOOKS CLEAN VINNIE
> *


Gracias Edwin, is been a bumpy ride but is cool, Atlease I get to drive it to work once in a While :biggrin: :biggrin: para no perder la costumbre


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 27 2011, 10:56 AM~20431767
> *int is funky :biggrin:
> *


Thanks  need to add some more stuff to it :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 27 2011, 11:40 AM~20432013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lac !!! keep up the good work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 27 2011, 12:28 PM~20432315
> *looks coo to me..nice lac. :biggrin:
> *


Thank you !!! I was hoping people would like it


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 26 2011, 06:51 PM~20426722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is looking good  your almost there good job can`t wait to see it all done up


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

91?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 28 2011, 03:01 PM~20441478
> *Que Ondas Hugo, hope all is good out in the city that don`t sleep  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Yes it is bro is been a very slow process but almost there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orale! Esta quedando bien perron :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 28 2011, 03:10 PM~20441545
> *Thank you !!! I was hoping people would like it
> *


id roll it. :biggrin: mines not even half way done..  but urs is tight.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Apr 28 2011, 05:06 PM~20442300
> *Orale! Esta quedando bien perron :thumbsup:
> *


simon que si. me gusta mucho come se ve.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc+Apr 28 2011, 05:12 PM~20441556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crispy!! :cheesy:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Tops done, went a little different with limo style LED opera lights. 



















Now time to strip and polish all my moldings and send it for a cut and buff!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 28 2011, 06:29 PM~20442906
> *Tops done, went a little different with limo style LED opera lights.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Apr 28 2011, 07:36 PM~20443494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Apr 28 2011, 09:36 PM~20443494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Apr 28 2011, 07:36 PM~20443494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE ISH' RIGHT THERE. VERY CLEAN RIDE.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Apr 28 2011, 09:36 PM~20443494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    lovin the color combo


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lacman93+Apr 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20445222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 27 2011, 03:30 PM~20432325
> *nice color combo, im liking the gold accents, really sets the car apart from others.
> *


:yes: johnnnnnyyyy blaze hott.......... Im going to get some all gold daytons too :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 27 2011, 10:46 AM~20431697
> *Still in the works  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT INTERIOR!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Apr 28 2011, 04:06 PM~20441521
> *Gracias Edwin, is been a bumpy ride but is cool, Atlease I get to drive it to work once in a While  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  para no perder la costumbre
> *


they always are dawg, but glad your happy with it.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

took it for a creep witch sucked without any mirrors lol. Rinsed it off from the rain we had.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

something in the works...........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ugh:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2011, 06:12 PM~20450244
> *:yes: johnnnnnyyyy blaze hott.......... Im going to get some all gold daytons too :biggrin:
> *


all gold D's on ur lac will be clean as fuck homie...talkin bout that hows urs commin along?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 1 2011, 03:19 AM~20457861
> *all gold D's on ur lac will be clean as fuck homie...talkin bout that hows urs commin along?
> *


its going ....... bout to get back hard on it (no joto) :ugh: 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT..............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2011, 08:54 PM~20462693
> *its going ....... bout to get back hard on it (no joto) :ugh:
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> *


that cool bro. building a car takes a toll on ppl...but i know ur shit gonna be tight, there so many ppl here building quality rides dont doubt ur wont be up to par homie. :biggrin: whats left to do?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 10:33 AM~20465589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if i ever build another one of these cars, its going to be gray


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT GREY IS PLAYER


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some 90 stuff for sale in my page let me know


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+May 2 2011, 08:35 AM~20465605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lac is actually green. My homie Doo Doo mixed up his own color and painted the lac.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@May 2 2011, 12:43 PM~20466602
> *That lac is actually green. My homie Doo Doo mixed up his own color and painted the lac.
> *


 :wow: thats badass. any other pics?



i still stick with my grey statement though :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 2 2011, 11:35 AM~20465603
> *that cool bro. building a car takes a toll on ppl...but i know ur shit gonna be tight, there so many ppl here building quality rides dont doubt ur wont  be up to par homie. :biggrin: whats left to do?
> *


Thanks for the kind words  the top still needs done along with the paint. Plus I still got parts out in texas getting some yum yum :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 02:22 PM~20468284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 08:33 AM~20465589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 08:14 AM~20465443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 11:14 AM~20465443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


splitting image of how mine will look when finished 
:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

now thats clean


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2011, 03:22 PM~20468284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  love that lock up


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2011, 01:45 PM~20467979
> *:wow: thats badass. any other pics?
> i still stick with my grey statement though  :biggrin:
> *


I'm debating on what shade of grey for my 81. Doing all black interior, but I dont want the typical "Raider" theme silver and black :uh: Anyway, there's quite a few photos in this topic and the fleetwood topic. I hadn't posted these though....


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

some old pics of my ride. Grey/green with black interior


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 2 2011, 10:57 PM~20471030
> *some old pics of my ride. Grey/green with black interior
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiice ... it didnt come with the opera lights :dunno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2011, 07:02 PM~20471107
> *niiiiice ... it didnt come with the opera lights :dunno:
> *


The top was new when I got it and i didnt want to cut it up looking for the holes. :happysad:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2011, 02:30 PM~20468366
> *Thanks for the kind words  the top still needs done along with the paint. Plus I still got parts out in texas getting some yum yum :cheesy: :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: SAUCY...CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT PAINT N TOP DONE HOMIE. IVE LOOKED AT UR BUILD TOPIC LOOKIN SOLID. LOOK FORWARD TO SEEIN IT DONE ,G. hno:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 2 2011, 07:57 PM~20471030
> *some old pics of my ride. Grey/green with black interior
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 2 2011, 11:10 PM~20471184
> *The top was new when I got it and i didnt want to cut it up looking for the holes. :happysad:
> *


I dont blame you :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 3 2011, 02:42 PM~20475583
> *:biggrin:  SAUCY...CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT PAINT N TOP DONE HOMIE. IVE LOOKED AT UR BUILD TOPIC LOOKIN SOLID. LOOK FORWARD TO SEEIN IT DONE ,G. hno:
> *


cars getting the top done next friday, I just had to fix a leaking cylinder before I put it in there :happysad:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@May 2 2011, 06:57 PM~20471030
> *some old pics of my ride. Grey/green with black interior
> 
> 
> ...


That was a nice car.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 4 2011, 10:13 AM~20482025
> *That was a nice car.
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump from pg 3 :wow:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

And my shit in the making


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

my newest addition 83 Cadi 2 door Fleet 90'd out 44 inch moon, 3rd break light and 90 seat belts..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 29 2011, 07:00 PM~20450527
> *they always are dawg, but glad your happy with it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Apr 29 2011, 06:55 PM~20450490
> *LOVE THAT INTERIOR!!
> *


GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 5 2011, 11:39 AM~20490709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice homie.nice addition to any collection.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 5 2011, 10:55 AM~20490414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 5 2011, 10:48 AM~20490371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 5 2011, 10:55 AM~20490414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wowzerz!! i like :fool2:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ma boy let this 1 go 4 12k yoooo

:biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 5 2011, 11:56 PM~20494543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking Caddy too!!!!!


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 06:04 AM~20496335
> *:0
> *



congrats on picking up Mikeys 2 door.. that bitch is bad ass and a fuckin runner..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BustNOut84_@May 6 2011, 01:30 AM~20495152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 6 2011, 12:27 PM~20497667
> *congrats on picking up Mikeys 2 door.. that bitch is bad ass and a fuckin runner..
> *


thanks man. I'm looking forward to it. i regret selling my last one.


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 06:45 PM~20500097
> *thanks man. I'm looking forward to it. i regret selling my last one.
> *


pics of the one you picked up?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ah shit skim back in the lac, pics?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i can't from my phone. maybe someone can post them. sjsharx4 was selling


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 09:56 PM~20500153
> *i can't from my phone. maybe someone can post them. sjsharx4 was selling
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 05:56 PM~20500153
> *i can't from my phone. maybe someone can post them. sjsharx4 was selling
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

didnt your other 1 had the red interior to


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 06:56 PM~20500153
> *i can't from my phone. maybe someone can post them. sjsharx4 was selling
> *


THAT RIDE IS CLEAN I KNOW WHICH ONE U TALKIN BOUT. :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 6 2011, 11:31 PM~20500613
> *THAT RIDE IS CLEAN I KNOW WHICH ONE U TALKIN BOUT. :0
> *


:yes: :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2011, 09:30 PM~20500608
> *didnt your other 1 had the red interior to
> *


yep but it was velour pillows. i didn't like that part.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 6 2011, 08:25 PM~20500570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the octavos???


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 6 2011, 09:31 PM~20500613
> *THAT RIDE IS CLEAN I KNOW WHICH ONE U TALKIN BOUT. :0
> *


thanks man. i plan on chroming the undercarriage you know, just enjoy it on the streets.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 09:06 PM~20500814
> *thanks man. i plan on chroming the undercarriage  you know, just enjoy it on the streets.
> *


ENJOY IT PARTNA...AINT NUTHING LIKE LOWRIDIN' A CLEAN LAC.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20500814
> *thanks man. i plan on chroming the undercarriage  you know, just enjoy it on the streets.
> *


can i park next to you :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 6 2011, 10:53 PM~20501108
> *can  i park  next to  you  :biggrin:
> *


apples snd oranges homie


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 10:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
what show was this at? i see somebody beat me to what we were talkin about uso.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 loving that quarter glass


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20500097
> *thanks man. I'm looking forward to it. i regret selling my last one.
> *



x2, its just something about them, i need lacs and verts in my life. just got my old coupe back


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...



it actually looks good with the skirts, they must be modified because all the other lac skirts i see dont look right imo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i see 2 differnt skirts 1 are longer,the red 1s are shorter plus he dont have the wheel well molding on it to throw it off like others


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 09:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THAS TIGHT, I WAS THINKIN BOUT REMOVING MY POST TOO N THE QURTER WINDOW TOO, IT DONT LOOK BAD AT ALL IM REALLY FEELIN THIS LOOK. MAKES THE CAR LOOK LONGER.LOVE IT. ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2011, 11:46 AM~20507950
> *i see 2 differnt skirts 1 are longer,the red 1s are shorter plus he dont have the wheel well molding on it to throw it off like others
> *


 :0 .... WAS UP FOO?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup big dog whats goin down, dont you owe me 5 on that fight :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2011, 01:46 PM~20507950
> *i see 2 differnt skirts 1 are longer,the red 1s are shorter plus he dont have the wheel well molding on it to throw it off like others
> *



yeah it looks good, where do u get the short ones from


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im not really sure homie, theres a company in canada that makes them fenderskirtkings.com i think,


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2011, 12:11 PM~20508086
> *sup big dog whats goin down, dont you owe me 5 on that fight :biggrin:
> *


FOO I GOT 5 ON IT YOU KNOW THIS... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 09:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HARD!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of this one please!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 8 2011, 07:24 AM~20507117
> *:wow:
> what show was this at? i see somebody beat me to what we were talkin about uso.
> *



:werd: :yes:


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@May 6 2011, 07:25 PM~20500570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

:0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 6 2011, 09:30 PM~20500608
> *didnt your other 1 had the red interior to
> *


this was the one I sold that I regretted selling a few years ago


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


damn that makes the car roof and the car look longer :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 08:26 AM~20513410
> *this was the one I sold that I regretted selling a few years ago
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS LAC MAN. MINES AINT GOIN NOWHERE. :biggrin: ...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2011, 10:26 AM~20513410
> *this was the one I sold that I regretted selling a few years ago
> 
> 
> ...


where is it at now?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

BUMP 4 THE LACS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 09:47 AM~20513983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 02:35 PM~20515678
> *damn that makes the car roof and the car look longer :thumbsup:
> *


X83, PROB GONNA DO THAT SAME MOD TO MY LAC. I REALLY LIKE IT.FUCK THE WINDOWS SHIT IMA NEED THE BASS TO ESCAPE SOMEHOW.LMAO. :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 9 2011, 11:58 PM~20518776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 9 2011, 09:58 PM~20518776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 9 2011, 10:10 PM~20518935
> *X83, PROB GONNA DO THAT SAME MOD TO MY LAC. I REALLY LIKE IT.FUCK THE WINDOWS SHIT IMA NEED THE BASS TO ESCAPE SOMEHOW.LMAO. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 some of that DJ Magik Mike - feel the bass :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 9 2011, 09:44 PM~20518605
> *where is it at now?
> *


from what I was told, after loneStar sold it it went to either Corpus christi or stayed around the houston area. The guy removed the leafing but I heard it still looked good. Full chrome undiez now.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 9 2011, 07:58 PM~20518776
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pics just don't do your ride any justice USO


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> what happened to the octavos???





>


[/quote]


just took them off the car on saturday and put the daytons back on for skim. got a brand new set of vogues on em too. might be selling them too


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 02:08 AM~20520104
> *from what I was told, after loneStar sold it it went to either Corpus christi or stayed around the houston area. The guy removed the leafing but I heard it still looked good. Full chrome undiez now.
> *


cool! i didn't really like the leafing anyway. the one you just bought is bad ass!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C_money23+May 9 2011, 08:17 PM~20519013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. It still needs more work though. At least in my eyes.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 10 2011, 03:27 AM~20520368
> *just took them off the car on saturday and put the daytons back on for skim.  got a brand new set of vogues on em too.  might be selling them too
> *


it looks hella clean either way :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 06:10 AM~20520944
> *it looks hella clean either way :biggrin:
> *


You got yourself a clean ride. Mikey knows how to build Cadillacs.


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 09:45 AM~20513974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice ride homie :0


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 9 2011, 08:58 PM~20518776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT............


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 11 2011, 02:19 AM~20527799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 10 2011, 12:10 AM~20518935
> *X83, PROB GONNA DO THAT SAME MOD TO MY LAC. I REALLY LIKE IT.FUCK THE WINDOWS SHIT IMA NEED THE BASS TO ESCAPE SOMEHOW.LMAO. :biggrin:
> *


It would take some thinking to get the window to seal up with the quater window :wow:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20527799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 05:57 AM~20528370
> *It would take some thinking to get the window to seal up with the quater window :wow:
> *


yeah a lil ingenuity might help...ha ha ha. yeah thats gonna be something im gonna have to think threw.but its gonna be in the works once i start to dedicate more time to my car.gotta finish school first before i can start on my lac. :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20527799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELIN THIS COLOR COMBO ON THIS LAC, BRO. SITTIN CLEAN.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 11 2011, 11:21 AM~20528992
> *yeah a lil ingenuity might help...ha ha ha. yeah thats gonna be something im gonna have to think threw.but its gonna be in the works once i start to dedicate more time to  my car.gotta finish school first before i can start on my lac. :biggrin:
> *


I knew you were smart knowing you drive a lac...... but now I know your really Smart!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2011, 09:39 AM~20529422
> *I knew you were smart knowing you drive a lac...... but now I know your really Smart!
> *


THANKS MAN,  I GOT ONE MORE WEEK N IM OUT FOR THE SEMESTER.GOT BUSINESS,BIZ LAW,ENG,HEALTH. AND NEXT SEMESTER BACK TO CALC/AND PHYSICS AND 2 OTHER B.S CLASSES.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 11 2011, 12:58 PM~20529544
> *I GOT ONE MORE WEEK N IM OUT FOR THE SEMESTER.GOT BUSINESS,BIZ LAW,ENG,HEALTH. AND NEXT SEMESTER BACK TO CALC/AND PHYSICS AND 2 OTHER B.S CLASSES.
> *


now thats puttin n work homie


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 11 2011, 09:59 AM~20529553
> *now thats puttin n work homie
> *


 :happysad:, YEAH ITS LIKE TORTURE ON MY BRAIN.LAST NIGHT WAS UP TIL 1AM STUDYING N JUST GOT DONE WITH CLASS A SEC AGO. :cheesy:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 11 2011, 01:02 PM~20529567
> *:happysad:, YEAH ITS LIKE TORTURE ON MY BRAIN.LAST NIGHT WAS UP TIL 1AM STUDYING N JUST GOT DONE WITH CLASS A SEC AGO. :cheesy:
> *


wish i could sit behind a desk but i got to work wit my hands tied school and got kickd out 

hell i was up till then also but i was doing some batting practice 
damn baseball size hail came threw my area last night no major damage to my stuff jus a dent on the roof of the eldo another crack n the windshield of the elco yes elco and didnt check the coupe out yet but seen some holes n the car cover from the hail tho :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 11 2011, 10:07 AM~20529593
> *wish i could sit behind a desk but i got to work wit my hands tied school and got kickd out
> 
> hell i was up till then also but i was doing some batting practice
> ...


YEAH ITS HARD MAN SOMETIMES I WANNA THROW MY HANDS UO N SAY FUCK IT, BUT IM ROLLIN WITH THE PUNCHES YOU KNOW.

 ID BE PISSED BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO WHEN U GET HIT WITH HAIL THAT SIZE.DAM HOMIE THAT SUCKS. HOPE THEIR AINT NO DAMAGE TO THE COUPE hno:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20527799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac homie!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20527799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT......................


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt........... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@May 10 2011, 06:17 PM~20525226
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20546758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20546758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: nice color :yes:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 02:51 PM~20547211
> *:0
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2011, 05:10 PM~20547965
> *:wow: nice color :yes:
> *


THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wasnt there a build topic on that


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

wazzzzz up fellas where coppertone??????????? underconstruction....... cant wait ...
:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: round 2 is always better


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 13 2011, 11:12 PM~20548888
> *THAT'S WHAT'S UP
> *


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice ride homie I hope my looks like that one day :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama: while it rains


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 13 2011, 01:45 PM~20546758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@May 14 2011, 09:25 PM~20554404
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :wow:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ARE THOSE TAN SPOKES?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 06:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 04:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 04:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 04:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*real nice !!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 03:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 04:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 04:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2011, 01:58 PM~20552154
> *:drama: while it rains
> *


 :0


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 03:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 02:26 AM~20568933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 04:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the business!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 02:26 AM~20568933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEEEEEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 03:26 AM~20568933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 02:26 AM~20568933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

just took them off the car on saturday and put the daytons back on for skim. got a brand new set of vogues on em too. might be selling them too
[/quote] 
It's gone? :0 I love that Lac! Just took some shots of it on the D's the other weekend at LIL Gil's house. Sad to see it go but sounds like it's going to someone who appreciates nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEED HELP, GOT A 85 FLEET AND GOT A 700R4 OUT OF A 91 LAC BUT AINT USING THE MOTOR IM USING A CARBED 305, THE TRANS IS RAN BY COMPUTER RIGHT HOW COULD I USE THE STOCK COMPTER TO MY 85 OR I HEARD YOU HAVE TO BUY A LOCK UP KIT AND LINKAGE FOR IT ???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 8 2011, 12:14 AM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 19 2011, 04:09 PM~20586564
> *NEED HELP, GOT A 85 FLEET AND GOT A 700R4 OUT OF A 91 LAC BUT AINT USING THE MOTOR IM USING A CARBED 305, THE TRANS IS RAN BY COMPUTER RIGHT HOW COULD I USE THE STOCK COMPTER TO MY 85 OR I HEARD YOU HAVE TO BUY A LOCK UP KIT AND LINKAGE FOR IT ???
> *



U can use it.....The 700r4 isnt a computer tranny......The computer doesnt control how it shifts.......however i believe it does control the torque converter lock up.....i left it unplugged on mine and didnt notice anything with it......been going 3 years strong with out the lock up plugged in.......imma ask my boy about it when i see him later on and see what he says about it.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 19 2011, 10:30 PM~20590846
> *U can use it.....The 700r4 isnt a computer tranny......The computer doesnt control how it shifts.......however i believe it does control the torque converter lock up.....i left it unplugged on mine and didnt notice anything with it......been going 3 years strong with out the lock up plugged in.......imma ask my boy about it when i see him later on and see what he says about it.
> *


Thx for the answer, might b having to do the same swap for my coupe.


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 02:26 AM~20568933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Claen :0


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Loco863_@May 20 2011, 01:44 PM~20594190
> *Claen  :0
> *


Hey guys I got 3 sets of taillights. For 90s let me know if u need some. 863 512 6269


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 20 2011, 01:30 AM~20590846
> *U can use it.....The 700r4 isnt a computer tranny......The computer doesnt control how it shifts.......however i believe it does control the torque converter lock up.....i left it unplugged on mine and didnt notice anything with it......been going 3 years strong with out the lock up plugged in.......imma ask my boy about it when i see him later on and see what he says about it.
> *


cool let me know whats up, some 1 said i need a lock up kit for the tranny?


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@May 16 2011, 09:11 PM~20567777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the color combination


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 09:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


any pics with the split front bumper?


----------



## Loco863 (Mar 29, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 20 2011, 01:59 PM~20594290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that one looks like my now same color top dark brown :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt for :wow: info


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 22 2011, 08:12 AM~20603360
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



haha i did this too my trunk in 2004 bro!!!!was getting drunk and it came to me, kenny and leroy at punch 84 fabed it up for me....i got pics somewhere let me dig them up....  

baddass car by the way...


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@May 22 2011, 09:10 AM~20603356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY MORE PICS ..........I LIKE WHAT I SEE...... REMINDS ME OF MINE ........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@May 20 2011, 01:30 AM~20590846
> *U can use it.....The 700r4 isnt a computer tranny......The computer doesnt control how it shifts.......however i believe it does control the torque converter lock up.....i left it unplugged on mine and didnt notice anything with it......been going 3 years strong with out the lock up plugged in.......imma ask my boy about it when i see him later on and see what he says about it.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## back2dsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20594845
> *cool let me know whats up, some 1 said i need a lock up kit for the tranny?
> *


d only thing it does is help improve d gas mileage so when u leave it unpluged u loose a few points on tha gas thats all . it doesn't effect tha shift at all


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SOME 1 SAID IT COULD BURN UP THE TRANNY FAST? I NEED TO KNOW SOON BECAUSE IM GOING TO MOUNT THE 91 700R4 TO MY MOTOR AND DROP IT IN THE LAC,WOULD HATE TO HAVE TO PULL IT BACK OUT TO DO SOMETHING TO IT YA KNOW :happysad:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 16 2011, 05:45 PM~20565212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@May 22 2011, 08:10 AM~20603356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Half pillow top interior half not :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 08:37 PM~20549064
> *ttt
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: TTTTTGJI,


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2011, 07:13 AM~20584499
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:   :uh: TTNFFHFJDMSDXZA


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@May 22 2011, 08:08 PM~20606535
> *Half pillow top interior half not  :wow:
> *


I thought i was seeing that too. :biggrin:


----------



## back2dsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 22 2011, 02:27 PM~20604713
> *SOME 1 SAID IT COULD BURN UP THE TRANNY FAST? I NEED TO KNOW SOON BECAUSE IM GOING TO MOUNT THE 91 700R4 TO MY MOTOR AND DROP IT IN THE LAC,WOULD HATE TO HAVE TO PULL IT BACK OUT TO DO SOMETHING TO IT YA KNOW :happysad:
> *


u should b fine remember , it controls tha torque converter , not d tranny . even though they work together it shouldn't hold a geaR Causing it to burn


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Pictures on my ride 

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Pictures on my ride 

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 22 2011, 08:12 AM~20603360
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love the whole back end on this one...looks different. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 22 2011, 09:12 AM~20603360
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


too damn sick!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by back2dsouth_@May 23 2011, 02:52 AM~20608315
> *u should b fine remember , it controls tha torque converter , not d tranny . even though they work together it shouldn't hold a geaR Causing it to burn
> *


hmnnnn ok now


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 7 2011, 10:14 PM~20505456
> *I KNOW I KNOW BUT IT'S TOO CLEAN NOT TO POST
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to my wife about doing my windows like this a couple of months ago. Somebody beat me to it. Atleast now I know it would look good :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 22 2011, 10:12 AM~20603360
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



best mod on a caddy ive seen


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 22 2011, 08:12 AM~20603360
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody got any pics of the caddies with the late 70's lincoln grill/ split bumpers on it :dunno:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 04:29 PM~20612377
> *anybody got any pics of the caddies with the late 70's lincoln grill/ split bumpers on it :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 23 2011, 10:03 PM~20613476
> *:biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: do you :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO WATCH THE VIDEO...


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2011, 04:29 PM~20612377
> *anybody got any pics of the caddies with the late 70's lincoln grill/ split bumpers on it :dunno:
> *


x2
:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@May 23 2011, 11:59 PM~20614678
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM PRESSING :happysad:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

ANYBODY NO THE LINK FOR CHOPN A LAC AND PUTTING A WORKING TOP ON FOUND A COUPLE OLD VERTS AT THE JUNKYARD TRYIN TO DO SOME RESEARCH ON IT AND C IF I CAN USE ONE OF THEM


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@May 22 2011, 08:08 PM~20606535
> *Half pillow top interior half not  :wow:
> *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2011, 02:36 PM~20619791
> *IM PRESSING :happysad:
> *


Will try to repost link later.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BustNOut84_@May 22 2011, 12:42 PM~20604320
> *ANY MORE PICS ..........I LIKE WHAT I SEE...... REMINDS ME OF MINE ........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT
> *


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@May 24 2011, 01:34 PM~20619779
> *x2
> :wow:
> *


Its been done before... Need to look for the pictures to post them up..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR LAC SUP WITH 2 LACS YOU HAD???????????


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice, is that yours :wow:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 09:25 PM~20628656
> *real nice, is that yours :wow:
> *


yep.....


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TO INSTALL MINE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 09:32 PM~20628717
> *yep.....
> *


wel pics of the whole damn car then :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..........lacs ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELIN THAT COLOR BAR...LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> > [/quot
> > Nice..........lacs ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@May 24 2011, 03:19 PM~20620054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that clean!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 05:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin to buy a nardi complete if possible


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2011, 12:38 AM~20637819
> *lookin to buy a nardi complete if possible
> *


ebay homie.......


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El JEfe holdin it down for the M :yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2011, 08:38 PM~20637819
> *lookin to buy a nardi complete if possible
> *


X2 EBAY DONT HAVE EM COMPLETE :angry:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@May 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20627911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

GOT MINES


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> MR LAC SUP WITH 2 LACS YOU HAD???????????


One is still in the works.. The other one is on hold.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

INKA said:


>


 Clean hard top


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> GOT MINES



Nice!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*clean !! *


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

:d ttt.....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

4DA702 said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ttt.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

heres a few from socios this last sunday...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

MR.LAC said:


>


 
wow no fuckin way :tears:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


>


 
:uh::rant: WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


Yea buddy!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


>


No way. Not again! Hope this is an old pic


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


>


Damn!!!! Aleast its nothing worse!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


>


holy shit


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

so whats the story on that pic is all over and no response on how it happened does it have a salvage title now?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANOTHER SHOW CAR DAMAGED UP WTF MAN


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

MR.LAC said:


>


ouch!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> so whats the story on that pic is all over and no response on how it happened does it have a salvage title now?


Its the second small accident. The homie lost control and nothing major so NO salvage tittle. All part are already have been replace already....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> Its the second small accident. The homie lost control and nothing major so NO salvage tittle. All part are already have been replace already....


homie needs to quit mashin' on the gas lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

arabretard said:


> homie needs to quit mashin' on the gas lol


Gas hopping the shit out of the Le Cab... lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Caprice/ SS Impala rearend*


----------



## THE BUTCHER (Dec 30, 2008)

still the KING of rag lac's wrecked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


>


 that shit is hard right there


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> GOT MINES


nice, where do you get those from?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice, where do you get those from?


GOT LUCKY I GUESS SOME HOMIE ON LIL HIT ME UP HE HAD ONE FOR SALE AND GOT IT THERE EVERYWHERE BRO JUST PRICEY TRY EBAY CRAIGSLIST


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> GOT MINES


anyone ever try that armrest w/ 90-92 pillows?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

84caddy said:


> anyone ever try that armrest w/ 90-92 pillows?


There will be a gap. The 90's seats are not as wide. The gaps are more noticeable in the back though.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

4DA702 said:


> There will be a gap. The 90's seats are not as wide. The gaps are more noticeable in the back though.


:thumbsup: gonna check it out. lovin that armrest


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


very nice!!!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


>


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ricardo labrador said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> so whats the story on that pic is all over and no response on how it happened does it have a salvage title now?


I heard a ball joint broke and caused jorge to rearend another car. That was a hearsay comment. But its already getting rebuilt if it aint done already.


Lecabs dont get damaged to the point of no return :no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHOS DONE THE CAPRICE SWAP TO FIT 13S?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHOS DONE THE CAPRICE SWAP TO FIT 13S?


oh that was done by that guy Dewalt. Dewalt Grinder.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> oh that was done by that guy Dewalt. Dewalt Grinder.


link to his profile


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WAS THAT SUPOSE TO BE A JOKE LOL I JUST HATE TO GRIND THE CALIPER AND USE SPACERS DID THAT TO MY 90 AND IT WAS SCARRY THO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHOS DONE THE CAPRICE SWAP TO FIT 13S?


mine is caprice swap...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Coast One said:


> mine is caprice swap...


WHAT DID YOU ALL NEEDED,THERE WAS A THREAD ON IT BUT CANT FIND IT,WAS GOING TO GO TO THE YARD AND GET EVERYTHING,I KNOW I NEED THE 11 ROTOR


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the spindel rotor and caliper. i think the caliper is the same tho. i just pulled the spindel and bought new rotors and calipers. junk yard tries to charge full price for used shit.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

^^THOSE ARE ALL CLEAN ASS FUCK.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cali-Stylz said:


>


that is a bad ass ride!!


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

Cali-Stylz said:


>


:wow::naughty:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


>


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :inout:


:ninja:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Jesse's lac


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:finger::finger:


Lac-of-Respect said:


> :ninja:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Cali-Stylz said:


>


coast killin it!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


nice !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> :worship:


man that caddy is engraved :yes: real nice!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to me if i was going to install them remove the wheel well molding it will look a whole lot better,it will look as 1,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Made You A Hater said:


>


NICE!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Made You A Hater said:


> more interior pics all swede? how much did it run u if u dont mind or pm the price u paid bad ass fuck homie like it


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is a very slow night


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


 real nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

My95Fleety said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

seen that bitch in vegas. super clean


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


 this is a clean caddy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i like the BOOTY kit


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> this is a clean caddy


thanks locc :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


This lac is proper :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

play connect the dot :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i like the BOOTY kit


x2 :yes:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks guys heres another pic


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thanks guys heres another pic


uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


*i like this !! *


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thanks guys heres another pic


 tight!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

anybody got any close up pics of the rockers panels at the very bottom of a fleetwood. Im trying to see how much of the rocker they cover and I dont have my car here


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they cover a good 5 6 inches


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> they cover a good 5 6 inches


yeah Im talking at the very bottom where it screws into the rocker


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEY DONT SCREW THEY HOLD ON BY CLIPS


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

The homies coupe deville


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


CLEAN LAC...:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THEY DONT SCREW THEY HOLD ON BY CLIPS


they got tabs for screws also, they screw up underneath the rocker.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANY PICS OF NARDIS WHITH THE TELESCOPIC WILL I HAVE TO BUY THE ADAPTER WITH THE HOLE IN IT OR CAN I JUST CUT THE TELESCOPIC ANY INFO WOULD REALLY APRECIATE IT WANT TO INSTALL IT RIGHT THIS TIME


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> they got tabs for screws also, they screw up underneath the rocker.


i thought the door part just got the tabs n screw? been i minute since i messed with mines


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i thought the door part just got the tabs n screw? been i minute since i messed with mines


yeah they do but their are some on the bottom though. I wish my car was here so I can fit these bad boys :naughty: :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i feel ya man


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i feel ya man


no **** :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AHH FUCK LOL


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> The homies coupe deville





LowSanJo_Nate said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> AHH FUCK LOL


Thats what I was saying :rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> ANY PICS OF NARDIS WHITH THE TELESCOPIC WILL I HAVE TO BUY THE ADAPTER WITH THE HOLE IN IT OR CAN I JUST CUT THE TELESCOPIC ANY INFO WOULD REALLY APRECIATE IT WANT TO INSTALL IT RIGHT THIS TIME


U CAN TIGHTEN THE TELESCOPIC PART AND CUT THE TAB


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> U CAN TIGHTEN THE TELESCOPIC PART AND CUT THE TAB


gracias smiley u the man


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP 700 PAGES OF THE BADDEST LACS:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> TO THE TOP 700 PAGES OF THE BADDEST LACS:thumbsup:



:0 !!!!


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

With about 200 pages of smilies......


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

and another 300 pages of TTT...lmao.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

ricardo labrador said:


> and another 300 pages of TTT...lmao.


Then figure another 200-300 of reposted images........


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

The CadiKingpin said:


> Then figure another 200-300 of reposted images........


HA HA HA....THATS SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT 300(TTT)+200(SMILEY FACES)+200 (PICS)= 700 PAGES OF 2DR LACS.:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> HA HA HA....THATS SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT 300(TTT)+200(SMILEY FACES)+200 (PICS)= 700 PAGES OF 2DR LACS.:biggrin:


700 pages of 20 lacs :yessad:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> 700 pages of 20 lacs :yessad:


:x:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

one87LS said:


>


Clean!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


Clean, Nice with the shave door handles...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> 700 pages of 20 lacs :yessad:


waiting to see your lac in here to make it 21


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> waiting to see your lac in here to make it 21


x2.:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

ricardo labrador said:


> HA HA HA....THATS SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT 300(TTT)+200(SMILEY FACES)+200 (PICS)= 700 PAGES OF 2DR LACS.:biggrin:




To upgrade the site Gary should have gone back through these topics and delete all wasted posts and just leave the pics.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

big pimpin said:


> To upgrade the site Gary should have gone back through these topics and delete all wasted posts and just leave the pics.


:thumbsup: FO SHO HOMIE...I KNOW WHAT U MEAN.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin: more smileys!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

keola808 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

arabretard said:


> waiting to see your lac in here to make it 21


:wave:#22 soon....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> waiting to see your lac in here to make it 21


:happysad: I better get a good photographer to make it look good then before its posted in here.......... This thread is filled with the most discrimating Lac Owners/Builders :yessad: hno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> :wave:#22 soon....


 i think yours is just gonna be straight up #1 :0



KAKALAK said:


> :happysad: I better get a good photographer to make it look good then before its posted in here.......... This thread is filled with the most discrimating Lac Owners/Builders :yessad: hno:


 :wave: im one of em. i wont say anything if i dont like a car though, to each his own. no need to talk down on a rider just cause i dont like their style


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real talk


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> real talk


X2!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> i think yours is just gonna be straight up #1 :0
> 
> 
> :wave: im one of em. i wont say anything if i dont like a car though, to each his own. no need to talk down on a rider just cause i dont like their style


FO REAL, WE IN THE SAME GAME...EVERYONE GOT THEIR OWN VISION OF WHAT THEY WANT THEIR LAC TO LOOK LIKE...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice fred


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

payfred said:


>


  I hope to go to obsession fest so I can see your caddy :yes: looks badass :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn skim made moderator :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

arabretard said:


> i think yours is just gonna be straight up #1 :0
> 
> 
> :wave: im one of em. i wont say anything if i dont like a car though, to each his own. no need to talk down on a rider just cause i dont like their style


 
:happysad:Naw homie....just lil something to contribute to this topic & enjoy on cruise nights.

So have you taken the re-fresher course on hittin switches yet?.....I know it's been a while. Can't wait to see yours hit the streets juiced!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

payfred said:


>


 looking good fred 


dj short dog said:


> :happysad:Naw homie....just lil something to contribute to this topic & enjoy on cruise nights.
> 
> So have you taken the re-fresher course on hittin switches yet?.....I know it's been a while. Can't wait to see yours hit the streets juiced!!!


 nah, i figure its just like riding a bike. only 10x the size, weight and equipped with adjustable suspension lol :cheesy:

im looking forward to joining you guys on cruise night, gonna tear these streets up


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:fool2::fool2::fool2:
#23 comin


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

few of my hooptie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> damn skim made moderator :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


wtf when did that happen someones fuckin around with my profile


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hes pretending to be mad lol


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> damn skim made moderator :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


I thought it said MASTERBATOR :shh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Coast One said:


> hes pretending to be mad lol


:yes:  Im secretly hating on him cause Ive been trying to be one too  


Skim said:


> wtf when did that happen someones fuckin around with my profile


 


Dylante63 said:


> few of my hooptie


Hooptie huh  Looks good to me :biggrin:


Lac-of-Respect said:


> I thought it said MASTERBATOR :shh:


hno: :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> :yes:  Im secretly hating on him cause Ive been trying to be one too


 pm sent homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im not hating on yah, Im congradulating yah :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i know u aint big dogg :biggrin: on a good note my lac will be here sunday from Ca.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> nice fred


Thanks fam!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> i know u aint big dogg :biggrin: on a good note my lac will be here sunday from Ca.


Agggh sheiiiit :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Skim said:


> i know u aint big dogg :biggrin: on a good note my lac will be here sunday from Ca.


:0


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I hope to go to obsession fest so I can see your caddy :yes: looks badass :yes:





arabretard said:


> looking good fred


Thanks fellas!


----------



## lilphill619 (Feb 3, 2008)

poor coupe deville:angel::tears:

http://www.break.com/index/cardeath30.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lilphill619 said:


> poor coupe deville:angel::tears:
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/cardeath30.html


brains blown out


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thats one way to make it a vert


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lilphill619 said:


> poor coupe deville:angel::tears:
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/cardeath30.html


ITS ONLY A COUPE DEVILLE LOL GLASDE IT WASENT A FLEETWOOD


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS ONLY A COUPE DEVILLE LOL GLASDE IT WASENT A FLEETWOOD




:cheesy::cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS ONLY A COUPE DEVILLE LOL GLASDE IT WASENT A FLEETWOOD


:roflmao::roflmao:i was thinking something similar :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab240/401moose/FundraiserS/4PEPE14of30.jpg


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS ONLY A COUPE DEVILLE LOL GLASDE IT WASENT A FLEETWOOD


:ugh: i got a coupe deville...what u got against CDV HUH?...:rant:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

look at the size of that sunroof!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ONE OF MY FAV LACS...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

you cant afford a fleet you get a coupe i guess  im screwed o well


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> :ugh: i got a coupe deville...what u got against CDV HUH?...:rant:


Its the samething with them foo's that got impalas and hate on everybody that has anything but an impala :uh: Not everybody came into lowriding with a classic car.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> you cant afford a fleet you get a coupe i guess  im screwed o well


Shit when I bought mine I didnt have any luck finding a fleetwood :yessad:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Shit when I bought mine I didnt have any luck finding a fleetwood :yessad:


:h5:
PUT SOME PICS UP MINE SHOULD BE READY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

the homie tiki fleetwood


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

cadillacBENe said:


> the homie tiki fleetwood


nice color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

VERY NICE!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cadillacBENe said:


> the homie tiki fleetwood


 THAT BITCH SITTIN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> you cant afford a fleet you get a coupe i guess  im screwed o well


Forget the negative comments. If you in your car, hit the gas and mash out :thumbsup:

I have a Brougham and its in pieces in the garage. I dont care if I see a coupe or Brougham, if its lowridin its doin the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


LOVE THIS RDE.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> Forget the negative comments. If you in your car, hit the gas and mash out :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a Brougham and its in pieces in the garage. I dont care if I see a coupe or Brougham, if its lowridin its doin the damn thang :thumbsup:


x2 :yes:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Its the samething with them foo's that got impalas and hate on everybody that has anything but an impala :uh: Not everybody came into lowriding with a classic car.


fo reals...im happy w/ my coupe., we in the same game...no need to hate on another rider cuz they aint got a classic.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> fo reals...im happy w/ my coupe., we in the same game...no need to hate on another rider cuz they aint got a classic.


:werd:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I,ve always liked the coupe deville myself


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

does anybody have the production numbers of coupes vs. the fleet 2dr


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

ive seen them online there are alot more coupe devilles than fleetwoods... thats why rockers getting harder and harder to find


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

ricardo labrador said:


> fo reals...im happy w/ my coupe., we in the same game...no need to hate on another rider cuz they aint got a classic.


a fleetwood is not a classic any 80s caddy at that is not a classic its just a 2door 80s lac at the end of the day 
if u want a classic u got to step into a 60s caddy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

85eldoCE said:


> a fleetwood is not a classic any 80s caddy at that is not a classic its just a 2door 80s lac at the end of the day
> if u want a classic u got to step into a 60s caddy


idk now when time goes by all these lacs,regals,cuttys etc are going to be our kids classics


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> idk now when time goes by all these lacs,regals,cuttys etc are going to be our kids classics


yea as time goes by but for now no
like back in the late 70s early 80s when these were coming out, 64s werent classics yet just takes time people were diggin them like people are diggin 80s caddys 
i no some people are going to twist this up and turn it around but those who know know those who dont welllll u no the rest 
to the top for 80s caddys


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i say there a classics to me,shit i can get a classic tag for my 85 fleetwood


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i say there a classics to me,shit i can get a classic tag for my 85 fleetwood


dont get me wrong i love 80s caddys its not a classic yet to me 

how u get a classic tag? its got to be 35 for a car here n NC but u n GA wut the deal down there 25


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

blah blah blah , wtf


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

SORRY DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE PICS BIGGER. THE HOMIES CAR PUBLIC ENEMY C.C.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

think that was on a old tape of cali swangin,big guy right?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 328067
> View attachment 328066
> View attachment 328065
> SORRY DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE PICS BIGGER. THE HOMIES CAR PUBLIC ENEMY C.C.


KILLING GAME!!


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

*LUPE*


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

85eldoCE said:


> dont get me wrong i love 80s caddys its not a classic yet to me
> 
> how u get a classic tag? its got to be 35 for a car here n NC but u n GA wut the deal down there 25


In MI any car 25 years old can get historical tags...mine are good 'til 2017.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

were gonna have to wait atleast 45yrs before these lac are called classics in my opinion...just like impalas,chevelles,camaros...them are classic cuz their 40+ yrs...so ima hold on to my coupe n see what they sell in 10yrs from now when there all gone...when i go to the junkyard i wish i could take all them caddys n put them in big ass barn or storage n save em. :happysad: im thinkin of the next generation of lowriders...being from san jo i just wanna keep lowriding around for as long as we can...i mean are kids gonna start building FWD lacs??...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like impalas and other old cars, how ever 80's Cutlass's and cadillac's is what I grew up in ...... Im an 80's baby :cheesy: Love them cars :yes: classic or not...... besides the only people buying and caddy is a lowrider fan and we dont rank high in the numbers compared to other car enthusiast. So they are valuable to me.... as in they have more sentimental value than lets say a 60's caddy


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lacs TTT ........


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> think that was on a old tape of cali swangin,big guy right?


YES SIR :yes:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> KILLING GAME!!


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Shit when I bought mine I didnt have any luck finding a fleetwood :yessad:


Shit I guess I got lucky! All I was lookin for was a 2 door Cadi. Back then I didnt know or care about Brougham or Fleetwood as long as it was a 2door. This pic is from '97










and yes I have had it ever since its still in the garage chillin lookin hella different from this picture


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

payfred said:


> Shit I guess I got lucky! All I was lookin for was a 2 door Cadi. Back then I didnt know or care about Brougham or Fleetwood as long as it was a 2door. This pic is from '97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

P.E. PREZ said:


> YES SIR :yes:


damn i cant picture him in the samuri then lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

payfred said:


> Shit I guess I got lucky! All I was lookin for was a 2 door Cadi. Back then I didnt know or care about Brougham or Fleetwood as long as it was a 2door. This pic is from '97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came a lomg way homie but dont you mean a fletwood from a coupe deville lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

payfred said:


> Shit I guess I got lucky! All I was lookin for was a 2 door Cadi. Back then I didnt know or care about Brougham or Fleetwood as long as it was a 2door. This pic is from '97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool, I didnt now they existed either, I guess everybody in my city were too poor cause all I saw were coupes :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


A huevo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


two of the finest


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


:wow::wow:uffin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


glad i got the chance to see these 2 up close...flawless.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn i cant picture him in the samuri then lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


>


Tha "I" doin it big!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

kandylac1 said:


> LOVE THIS RDE.


*THANX HOMIE, GONNA ADD SOME NEW STUFF TO IT REAL SOON!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my lac fresh from the bay area now on the freeway in oklahoma from tulsa individuals picnic finally driving to its new home in Texas.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice uffin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Skim said:


> my lac fresh from the bay area now on the freeway in oklahoma from tulsa individuals picnic finally driving to its new home in Texas.


:boink: How did it feel to drive her for the first time?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Skim said:


> my lac fresh from the bay area now on the freeway in oklahoma from tulsa individuals picnic finally driving to its new home in Texas.


welcome back to the domelight family. looks clean rolling


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

arabretard said:


> welcome back to the domelight family. looks clean rolling



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

Skim said:


> my lac fresh from the bay area now on the freeway in oklahoma from tulsa individuals picnic finally driving to its new home in Texas.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> :boink: How did it feel to drive her for the first time?


 got pulled over lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> welcome back to the domelight family. looks clean rolling


 lol i took some medication for the domelight allergy :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


MY OLD RIDE LOOKING GOOD!!:biggrin:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

theres a silver 90d fleet with darker gray moldings and vinyl top looks hard anyone got the pic???


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

looking into buyin one of these mofos anyone wanna sell theres hit me up:biggrin:$$$


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the hub cap dont look bad on there


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> the hub cap dont look bad on there


Thanks Bro.......


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

BustNOut84 said:


>


THAT MOTHAFUCCA IS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BLU N GREY:thumbsup:uffin: ALWAYS GUD COLORS


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT MOTHAFUCCA IS BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


Thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

payfred said:


> Shit I guess I got lucky! All I was lookin for was a 2 door Cadi. Back then I didnt know or care about Brougham or Fleetwood as long as it was a 2door. This pic is from '97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing here homie...Bought my shit and didnt realize the difference till my boy seen it.....hahaha funny i can still hear him "man u didnt tell me it was a fleet coupe" lol


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

BustNOut84 said:


>


Love the color combo


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Skim said:


> my lac fresh from the bay area now on the freeway in oklahoma from tulsa individuals picnic finally driving to its new home in Texas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :inout:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> BLU N GREY:thumbsup:uffin: ALWAYS GUD COLORS


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Sparky said:


> looking into buyin one of these mofos anyone wanna sell theres hit me up:biggrin:$$$


click on my sig


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

BustNOut84 said:


>


Beautiful car


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> Beautiful car


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Cali-Stylz said:


> :thumbsup:


Big props on that Caddy! That was a come up


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

have 2 door moldings will be ready this week


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

HAPPY 4th


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BustNOut84 said:


>


real nice!!!!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> real nice!!!!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

BustNOut84 said:


>


:thumbsup::yes:uffin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share the 90 Cadillac that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/284644-**LOWRIDER-COLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


looking good bro!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good bro!!!


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> THANX HOMIE!


:h5:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone have more pics of this one?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> Anyone have more pics of this one?


was that a fleetwood swap :wow: I cant see the studs on the door :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hangingloose_4u said:


>


classy :yes:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

4DA702 said:


>


AH SHIT. ITS OFFICIAL!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Coast One said:


> AH SHIT. ITS OFFICIAL!


nice and it lays nice!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

4DA702 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

4DA702 said:


>


Hells yeahs!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

4DA702 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

4DA702 said:


>


COCAINE WHITE REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

very nice homie!!!!!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

4DA702 said:


>


very nice homie!!!!!!!1


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

4DA702 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

4DA702 said:


>


LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH FOR AUG.???...3 LACS INA ROW WOULD BE TIGHT.:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

ricardo labrador said:


> LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH FOR AUG.???...3 LACS INA ROW WOULD BE TIGHT.:thumbsup::h5:


:h5: he gets my vote


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

4DA702 said:


>


 Very Nice Job Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :h5: he gets my vote


:wave:BTW congrats on your low of the month homie...well thats 2 votes right there let keep them lacs at the top where they belong.:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the props everyone. didnt even know my car was posted in here, good lookin out 4DA702 :h5:


i dont think i deserve lowrider of the month. there are much cleaner cars out there. but i appreciate the respect though


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props everyone. didnt even know my car was posted in here, good lookin out 4DA702 :h5:
> 
> 
> i dont think i deserve lowrider of the month. there are much cleaner cars out there. but i appreciate the respect though


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props everyone. didnt even know my car was posted in here, good lookin out 4DA702 :h5:
> 
> 
> i dont think i deserve lowrider of the month. there are much cleaner cars out there. but i appreciate the respect though


Its all good. That car and that build are motivation to keep pushing forward with my Lac. It definately deserves to be posted. There is a lot of well thought details into that car!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> thanks for the props everyone. didnt even know my car was posted in here, good lookin out 4DA702 :h5:
> 
> 
> i dont think i deserve lowrider of the month. there are much cleaner cars out there. but i appreciate the respect though


congrats homie!


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

got these for sell $150+shipping


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

$200+shipping


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK THEM ALL GOLDS JUST MADE THE COUPE SUPER TIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> OK THEM ALL GOLDS JUST MADE THE COUPE SUPER TIGHT!!!!!!!!!


THANKS REDID PAINT HYDROS VINYL TOP NEXT AND MAYBE CHROME LATER ON


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


looks really clean w/ them gold wires.:thumbsup::0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> THANKS REDID PAINT HYDROS VINYL TOP NEXT AND MAYBE CHROME LATER ON


WASENT THIS LIL BUDDYS RIDE AND TRADED IT FOR A G BODY?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WASENT THIS LIL BUDDYS RIDE AND TRADED IT FOR A G BODY?


Nah it did come from lil but gave em cash and 85 fleetwood project got the old chrome ones fir sale there in decent shape need tires though


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Nah it did come from lil but gave em cash and 85 fleetwood project got the old chrome ones fir sale there in decent shape need tires though


Damn homie you got her lookin good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


*looks good !! how much are the arms extended ??*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> THANKS REDID PAINT HYDROS VINYL TOP NEXT AND MAYBE CHROME LATER ON


On the Level


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Nah it did come from lil but gave em cash and 85 fleetwood project got the old chrome ones fir sale there in decent shape need tires though


TU TRU


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEEDBACK EVERYONE AS FOR THE EXTENSION WENT WITH 2"


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Skim said:


> congrats homie!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


NICE BRO.......TTMFT


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


CLEEAANN!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i like that white on gold like that


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> LOOKING GOOD BIG SPANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## PAT bIg I VC (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## PAT bIg I VC (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## PAT bIg I VC (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## PAT bIg I VC (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

thats nice


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

PAT bIg I VC said:


> View attachment 334543


One of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUPER NICE


----------



## PAT bIg I VC (Jul 10, 2011)

THANKS HOMIES ILL POST PICS OF IT IN THE AIR SOON SINGLE PUMP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O BOY!! YOU GOTS TO DO THAT!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/309055-1984-coupe-deville-90-cliped-new-post.html


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> TTT


:nicoderm::thumbsup::run::sprint:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

The new shoes.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

cdznutz42069 said:


> The new shoes.


 NOTHING LIKE NEW SHOES


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Pimp Lac!!!Lets Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I keep coming in here for motivation. Now it turning into a tease fest. I cant wait to get more progress done to mine :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

payfred said:


>


1 of the Baddest!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> I keep coming in here for motivation. Now it turning into a tease fest. I cant wait to get more progress done to mine :uh:


you'll get there soon homie. if u need anything let me know. oh thanks for the castle grill:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> I keep coming in here for motivation. Now it turning into a tease fest. I cant wait to get more progress done to mine :uh:


YOU'LL GET THERE HOMIE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4DA702 said:


> I keep coming in here for motivation. Now it turning into a tease fest. I cant wait to get more progress done to mine :uh:


pics of yours


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> pics of yours


Ill post some pics later.. Im waiting for my 42" roof to get installed


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

kandylac1 said:


> YOU'LL GET THERE HOMIE.


Thanks.


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


> :inout:


X 2!! ANY MORE FLIX??


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


> TTT


ALL TIME FAVE SINCE IT CAME OUT THIS YEAR!!! REALL CLEAN STREET RYDER:thumbsup: T T M F T 4 90D OUT BROUGHAM COUPES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>



:boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :wave:


Sup Kak, whats going on brother?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cdznutz42069 said:


> The new shoes.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

CadillacNick said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

cdznutz42069 said:


> :cheesy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


this is bad right chea


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


> :inout:


Where is theis car hiding at? more pics please!!!!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


I'm digging the multi colored top, reminiscent of the 70s style. Though, the edge of the trim that wraps the vinyl top should have, IMO, been painted white. Overall caddy looks good!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*MUST BE NICE SKIMMER.........:thumbsup:*


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


sweet caddy skim


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


wow, real nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


 Super Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


  very nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

than candian lac n skims lac is off tha chain


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


That color is sexy :naughty:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Not 90d but, I'm sure somebody in here can pull it off...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/309395-1984-cdillac-fleetwood.html


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks, mike sj sharx4 did it right complete 92 frame swap so no more 4100


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that bitch even got the seat belts and door pods awsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

JINXED32 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.
> ...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.



Shhhhhhh dont say that word man......hate me some w----r


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

JINXED32 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> JINXED32 said:
> 
> 
> > nicely done :thumbsup: did you keep the abs from the 90 frame?
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> JINXED32 said:
> 
> 
> > man skim that fleet is clean :yes:
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Skim said:


> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> > thanks homie kak, hows yours coming. I see you have carlos do a lot of your chroming, i was just at his place this afternoon picking up some stuff.
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

REV. chuck said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > i think you have enough nice ass cars wtf are trying to do have a one man car show in krum texas?
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Skim said:


> REV. chuck said:
> 
> 
> > naw chuck after I sold the last one I had back in 07 to lonestar (the maroon one) I always wanted another one and kept looking for one and when mike was selling his the timing could not have been better cuz it was right after I sold a 62 to dukecityrider all the cards fell into place and his was just what I was after. It will need to be repainted eventually but this bitch runs and drives perfect and once i figure out the AC it will be smooth sailin lol. oh and some 13's. Its driven from Tulsa to krum no problems at all so its been put to the test. been pulled over twice. gotta love it
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Skim said:


> REV. chuck said:
> 
> 
> > naw chuck after I sold the last one I had back in 07 to lonestar (the maroon one) I always wanted another one and kept looking for one and when mike was selling his the timing could not have been better cuz it was right after I sold a 62 to dukecityrider all the cards fell into place and his was just what I was after. It will need to be repainted eventually but this bitch runs and drives perfect and once i figure out the AC it will be smooth sailin lol. oh and some 13's. Its driven from Tulsa to krum no problems at all so its been put to the test. *been pulled over twice. gotta love it*
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> KAKALAK said:
> 
> 
> > thanks homie kak, hows yours coming. I see you have carlos do a lot of your chroming, i was just at his place this afternoon picking up some stuff.
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn all of our posts got somehow all fucked up!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ya skiz-im! (skim) super clean caddy i like the 14x7


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Skim said:


> big pimpin said:
> 
> 
> > damn dan now we all know u are the king of getting pulled over lol but 2 out of 2 times out aint bad for me :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> trying to get it ready for winter. I plan to do full chrome undies and 13's in the next few months.


Nice job Skim.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

bumpin it to the top...uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

MY HOMIE CAR TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR FULL LUXURY CUSTOM AT THE LRM SHOW 7/31/2011 COPPERTONE ROYAL IMAGE SO CAL


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

RI82REGAL said:


> MY HOMIE CAR TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR STREET CUSTOM AT THE LRM SHOW 7/31/2011 COPPERTONE ROYAL IMAGE SO CAL


:fool2::fool2:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

RI82REGAL said:


> MY HOMIE CAR TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR STREET CUSTOM AT THE LRM SHOW 7/31/2011 COPPERTONE ROYAL IMAGE SO CAL


congrats to your homie, badass ride!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

RI82REGAL said:


> MY HOMIE CAR TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR STREET CUSTOM AT THE LRM SHOW 7/31/2011 COPPERTONE ROYAL IMAGE SO CAL


Nice Cadi! Looks like more than street custom to me. At least mild hell maybe even full


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

payfred said:


> Nice Cadi! Looks like more than street custom to me. At least mild hell maybe even full


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RI82REGAL said:


> MY HOMIE CAR TOOK 1ST PLACE FOR STREET CUSTOM AT THE LRM SHOW 7/31/2011 COPPERTONE ROYAL IMAGE SO CAL


that car is sick as fuck!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> Yeah thats a good average. When I first got my orange lincoln done I literally got pulled over ever other time I drove it for a long time. And I never was doing anything to get pulled over....just driving! Something they had not really seen around town I guess and they wanted to investigate further. They would run my info and let me go. What were their excuses for you?


well he said he pulled me over for swinging too wide when the light turned green in the turn lane I was like huh? :dunno: but then proceeded to tell me that my plates didnt come up in the computer. (I just got new plates that same day)
he was behind me at the light so he was running my plates while we were sitting at the light and used the (you swung too wide) as the excuse to actually pull me over.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

BIG AZ!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> :thumbsup:


looking good coast...this lac goes hard homie. puttin it down for the SAN JO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> looking good coast...this lac goes hard homie. puttin it down for the SAN JO.:thumbsup:


x2!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> :thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> :thumbsup:


MAN I JUST LOVE THAT MURAL ON THE TRUNK LID....19TH ST AND SANTA CLARA.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE VEDIO


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

plumjuc said:


> CHECK OUT THE VEDIO


Turntable car in street class? Don't get it


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

i got 1st place full custom luxury my homie @iddiot....:werd:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

BULLY said:


> View attachment 343785
> View attachment 343786
> View attachment 343787


nice 

i got 2nd in 90s lux, mild i think...


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Coast One said:


> nice
> 
> i got 2nd in 90s lux, mild i think...


coo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

congrats doggy clean ride
:thumbsup:


----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Has Anybody 90d A Late 70s Caddy??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

REYES23 said:


> Has Anybody 90d A Late 70s Caddy??


yes joey president of Majestics Daytona Beach chapter has a 90'd 78


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

REYES23 said:


> Has Anybody 90d A Late 70s Caddy??


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Homie!!


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

Coast One said:


> nice
> 
> i got 2nd in 90s lux, mild i think...


CONGRATS ON THE WIN BUT THAT CADDY IS DEFINITELY SECOND TO NONE:thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

REYES23 said:


> Has Anybody 90d A Late 70s Caddy??


There's a couple out there check out slim thugs song caddy musicWould post vid but I'm on the iPad I heard u have to cut the front of the 70s door and weld n the 80s door were it meets the fender


----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

85eldoCE said:


> There's a couple out there check out slim thugs song caddy musicWould post vid but I'm on the iPad I heard u have to cut the front of the 70s door and weld n the 80s door were it meets the fender


I was gonna try putting on 80s doors hoping to get around all that.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

REYES23 said:


> I was gonna try putting on 80s doors hoping to get around all that.


check out "just got paid" thats a 78 that was 90d out by nate. looks clean. that a late model 70s lac.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Coast One said:


>


COOOOOOOAST!!!! YOU AND SMOKE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE!!!! GOTTA GET BACC ON THE BBM WIT Y'ALL FOOO'S!!! KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!! "I"S UPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

REYES23 said:


> I was gonna try putting on 80s doors hoping to get around all that.


I was gona say that too but didn't want somebody to go buy the doors then it not work but it might tho.Don't the 77-79 door panels fit on 80s doors??? Thought I read that some were


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Skim said:


>


Any more


----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

85eldoCE said:


> I was gona say that too but didn't want somebody to go buy the doors then it not work but it might tho.Don't the 77-79 door panels fit on 80s doors??? Thought I read that some were


 My homies has a 80s parts car.ima get the doors off of.i But idk if the door panels fit on there or not.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

LATE NITE CADDY BUMP


----------



## REYES23 (Feb 22, 2011)

ricardo labrador said:


> check out "just got paid" thats a 78 that was 90d out by nate. looks clean. that a late model 70s lac.


 Just saw the youtube video that bitch is SEXY!!!


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

i know a fella that is selling this in los angeles ca


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


I just noticed that he never used the fleetwood rockers :wow: I always wondered how to get those to work without the rear rocker piece. Looks like he molded the panels to make them longer height wise :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


:420:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I just noticed that he never used the fleetwood rockers :wow: I always wondered how to get those to work without the rear rocker piece. Looks like he molded the panels to make them longer height wise :thumbsup:


yeah they didnt even use the rockers...they extended them to look "normal" doesnt look bad, it think.


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


*real clean !!*


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> yeah they didnt even use the rockers...they extended them to look "normal" doesnt look bad, it think.


yeah looks like the coupe rockers were used.... looks real good...... improvise, adapt, and overcome :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Coast One said:


>


looking good Coast :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> yeah looks like the coupe rockers were used.... looks real good...... improvise, adapt, and overcome :yes:


 no doubt, we see how hard its getting now to find rockers imagine 20 or 30 years from now when these start taking the place of the 60's era impalas!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Skim said:


> no doubt, we see how hard its getting now to find rockers imagine 20 or 30 years from now when these start taking the place of the 60's era impalas!


these lacs gonna be the next impalas...thats why im stocking up with atleast 2 more.:shocked: plus wanna give one to my kid when the time is right.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


looking real nice bro.... loving the engine!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


Job well done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


thats tight!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> Big Madd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> Job well done





KAKALAK said:


> looking real nice bro.... loving the engine!!!!





Skim said:


> thats tight!


Thanks fellas


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Skim said:


> Tweetis E Bird said:
> 
> 
> > Big Madd
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> Tweetis E Bird said:
> 
> 
> > Big Madd
> ...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

is that the one from the mc eiht video?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

tight shit doggy we meet @ torres empire show im the 1 next 2 u ... purple ls??? right a bell??? u stay in san jose??? me 2 hit me back doggy cruise 1 day??? u can show me the spots that crack????


Coast One said:


>


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

this is my project still along way to go


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

just did my doors and dash


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Coast One said:


>


right click save :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Coast One said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Visiting my homie on his anniversary.


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

CADILLAC METAL OPERA LIGHTS 4SALE...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY..


----------



## west sider 661 (Jul 6, 2011)

im getting reed of a full 90s parts header lights grill bumpers front and back side molding ready for two door and a booty kit..and a 85 that convert with top.pm me if im in bakersfield...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

west sider 661 said:


> im getting reed of a full 90s parts header lights grill bumpers front and back side molding ready for two door and a booty kit..and a 85 that convert with top.pm me if im in bakersfield...


 :shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Coast One said:


>


:wow:  :wow:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

cdznutz42069 said:


> Visiting my homie on his anniversary.


 nice pic bro:angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cdznutz42069 said:


> Visiting my homie on his anniversary.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

cdznutz42069 said:


> Visiting my homie on his anniversary.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

http://youtu.be/siff6y7bTyc mc eiht video with the green CDV.. hella clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have some chrome parts on ebay if anybody is interested, hood hinges etc...





























































































heres the link,

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/1bidhigherthanyours/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Skim said:


> I have some chrome parts on ebay if anybody is interested, hood hinges etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good.


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Skim said:


> I have some chrome parts on ebay if anybody is interested, hood hinges etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


Looking good Stranger


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

pitbull166 said:


> Looking good Stranger


THANX PIT! :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

how many clips hold the fleetwood coupe rockers on


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

''I'' LIKE



]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> looks good.


thanks homie. I have been selling chrome plated Impala parts on ebay for years, I just started doing the caddy stuff. well see how it goes, if I dont lose my ass then I will keep doing it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> I have some chrome parts on ebay if anybody is interested, hood hinges etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

toppers


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Skim said:


> thanks homie. I have been selling chrome plated Impala parts on ebay for years, I just started doing the caddy stuff. well see how it goes, if I dont lose my ass then I will keep doing it :biggrin:


keep doin it, i could use some stuff.


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/2538777957.html


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

KandyPainted said:


> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/2538777957.html


 90d 78 coupe looks pretty cool lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ALOT OF GAP ON THEM 90 PANELS THOUGH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THIS FIRME TOPIC!!! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

show-bound said:


> :wow:


cant wait to see the finished product (this ride is sick)....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> :inout:


x2 :|


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> yeah looks like the coupe rockers were used.... looks real good...... improvise, adapt, and overcome :yes:


yea dont know how they did it but looks tight


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


Classy car


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

one piece limo trims $80 shipped this month only 10 sets left!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


nice


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> one piece limo trims $80 shipped this month only 10 sets left!!!!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

61" long and polished


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Skim;1442274I have some chrome parts on ebay if anybody is interested said:


> http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/ebay%20stuff/CADDY/DSC000081024x768.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its all about to go off in less than an hour if u wanna bid on something stuff is kinda cheap still


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Skim;1442274I have some chrome parts on ebay if anybody is interested said:


> http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/ebay%20stuff/CADDY/DSC000081024x768.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its all about to go off in less than an hour if u wanna bid on something stuff is kinda cheap still


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ricardo labrador said:


> yeah they didnt even use the rockers...they extended them to look "normal" doesnt look bad, it think.


It looks alright but the molding behind the rear wheel looks kinda funny


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*THIS MY BOYS RIDE ALBERT FROM TOGETHER C.C. (CHICAGO)








*
*







*
*







*
*








HOUSE OF BLUES*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > Tweetis E Bird said:
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Round town rackin' up them miles!!


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

*81 fleetwood DESERTDREAMS H TOWN NEW LOOK!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> Round town rackin' up them miles!!


real cool bro!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

caveydd81 said:


> *81 fleetwood DESERTDREAMS H TOWN NEW LOOK!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Coast One said:


> :thumbsup: LOOKIN CLEAN


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Streetlow Show...Mines


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*coming soon :shh::naughty: BIG FLOSSCEE*


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> *coming soon :shh::naughty: BIG FLOSSCEE*


oh shit everybody quit buildn page n this motha fucca now :run:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

seen it at street low, dope lac!



MidwestFleetwood said:


> Streetlow Show...Mines


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> seen it at street low, dope lac!


thank you sir


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Streetlow Show...Mines


Man that's nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

View attachment 355331
:naughty:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Coast One said:


>


----------



## leanlow03 (Jun 27, 2007)

Love the lacs


----------



## leanlow03 (Jun 27, 2007)

Skim said:


> its all about to go off in less than an hour if u wanna bid on something stuff is kinda cheap still


Wassup bro...if you have n thing left after eBay contact me at this [email protected] like to buy some things...


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

NICE!!!!


SPANISHFLY said:


>


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

caveydd81 said:


> *81 fleetwood DESERTDREAMS H TOWN NEW LOOK!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car looks great cavey! need to see it in person sometime soon


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION on the 2 door molding panels, they are 59 inches right but the limo trim strip is 60 inches,do yall just cut them to fit or what


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Whats up Caddy riders my car is in the runnings for this months lowrider of the month. Click the link and PLEASE vote for me Im car number 4. Thanks you guys!! Much Love  The link is under the pictures























































Thank you guys PLEASE vote for me!! Im car number 4 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

The link is in the post above here is a couple more pics























































Thank you Caddy riders God Bless!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION on the 2 door molding panels, they are 59 inches right but the limo trim strip is 60 inches,do yall just cut them to fit or what


the trim is supposed to be 61". when installed on the panel you fold the ends in to look factory. this makes it 60" all together, the length of the door


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so moldingd when made are 60 inches not 59?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

SWOOD said:


>


looks good!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> so moldingd when made are 60 inches not 59?


pretty sure. measure the door to get the most accurate number. last time i measured it was 60"


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I make my mouldings 60" I sell the one piece trim 61" so you can bend them over like said above


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

85eldoCE said:


> oh shit everybody quit buildn page n this motha fucca now :run:


Get off his nuts before they bust in your face. 
:fool2::yes: 


Page's cars is clean but he aint god


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Bahaahaahaa!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

congrats on the ride of the month Fred!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

sj_sharx4 said:


> Get off his nuts before they bust in your face.
> :fool2::yes:
> 
> 
> Page's cars is clean but he aint god


:roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

sj_sharx4 said:


> Get off his nuts before they bust in your face.
> :fool2::yes:
> 
> 
> Page's cars is clean but he aint god


:boink:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt CADil Mac's


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:coolio:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Coast One said:


> love the factory style llike came from g.m. aka street look.......killem


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

a friend of mine is selling this clean bumper kit the chrome is beautiful it was recently upholstered in black vinyl he is asking $500 o.b.o (818)335-3510


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

sj_sharx4 said:


> Get off his nuts before they bust in your face.
> :fool2::yes:
> 
> 
> Page's cars is clean but he aint god





:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

any fleets with full rag top insted of half top


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Coast One said:


>


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Coast One said:


> love the factory style llike came from g.m. aka street look.......killem


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a set of 2dr mouldings ready to go with one piece trim $650


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

payfred said:


> The link is in the post above here is a couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride hommie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt homies


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes: :h5:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

;14527946 said:


> I have a set of 2dr mouldings ready to go with one piece trim $650


 Pics? N is shipping included?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIE AINT SEEN U HERE IN A MINUTE,ANY MORE PICS


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

85eldoCE said:


> any fleets with full rag top insted of half top


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP HOMIE AINT SEEN U HERE IN A MINUTE,ANY MORE PICS


Wassup. Just been trying to put in some work on the caddy. I got a few more pics.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL COOL YOU IN TX NOW RIGHT?


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

C_money23 said:


>


looks mean


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


> Pics? N is shipping included?


pm sent


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> COOL COOL YOU IN TX NOW RIGHT?


 Naw...still in NY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GUESS I WAS THINKIN BOUT THAT THAT OTHER GUY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO WAS THAT OTHER GUY WHO DROVE THERE LAC FROM NY TO TX???


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


TTT


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHO WAS THAT OTHER GUY WHO DROVE THERE LAC FROM NY TO TX???


the one who took like 2grand with him and by the time he got 300 miles away it started fuckn up and all his money was gone by the time he got there:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol but he made it though


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> lol but he made it though


 10-4 thats a real rider:yes:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the lacs


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> the one who took like 2grand with him and by the time he got 300 miles away it started fuckn up and all his money was gone by the time he got there:dunno:


should always trailer rides when you buy them out of area :yessad:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> should always trailer rides when you buy them out of area :yessad:


 true but allways fills good to floss it all the way home!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> true but allways fills good to floss it all the way home!


no doubt about that :no:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

i agree


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

C_money23 said:


>


real nice!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

C_money23 said:


>


damm that color is poppin


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

C_money23 said:


> [/Q
> UOTE]
> 
> I really like that color combo:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

this is bad ass ride


C_money23 said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> this is bad ass ride


I usually dont trust people from the Harbor Area, but Im going to believe you on this one :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good stranger!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

C_money23 said:


>


thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

payfred said:


> The link is in the post above here is a couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you have been blessed with this fleetwood coupe i mean blessed up n down


damn homie you have been blessed with this fleetwood coupe i mean blessed up n down


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

one87LS said:


> thats clean 80's with euro look


----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

alex75 said:


> BOSS HOGIN said:
> 
> 
> > Skim said:
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

JINXED32 said:


> THIS ONE IS SWEET
> 
> :thumbsup:


 pure like a virgin


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt Coupe Devilles


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hazmad said:


> alex75 said:
> 
> 
> > BOSS HOGIN said:
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OK WHO BUILT THE FIRST 90 2DR AND WHO GOT THE PICS


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT best topic on l.i.l


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> OK WHO BUILT THE FIRST 90 2DR AND WHO GOT THE PICS


the first full 90 cuz I remember when ralph had just the front and rear clips but rumor had it chino did the first with the side trim and all (before people were doing full frame swap of course)


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Skim said:


> the first full 90 cuz I remember when ralph had just the front and rear clips but rumor had it chino did the first with the side trim and all (before people were doing full frame swap of course)


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Skim said:


> the first full 90 cuz I remember when ralph had just the front and rear clips but rumor had it chino did the first with the side trim and all (before people were doing full frame swap of course)


that was anthonys ride seducer i have a few pics of it from the supershow.. and full 90s i think it was marshall he also had a le cab before snowhite but that went quik to japan..


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> that was anthonys ride seducer i have a few pics of it from the supershow.. and full 90s i think it was marshall he also had a le cab before snowhite but that went quik to japan..






:drama:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good stranger!!


THANX KAKALAK! :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

HUEY HEFNER said:


>


:thumbsup: I remember this caddy........BIG ups 2 Anthony. Anymore pics???


----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh you know bout OG Above the Law


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


 Lookn good homie


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

hazmad said:


> alex75 said:
> 
> 
> > BOSS HOGIN said:
> ...


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

I cant wait to break out soon 
click on image to see bigger pic


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


>


 sup man how ya been?...ride lookin clean as always.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

arabretard said:


>


Damn .....Thats badd ass right there:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> sup man how ya been?...ride lookin clean as always.


ive been doing aight homie, slow boogie. you know how it is. trying to stack some chips so i can finish up this trunk, ready to hear some beats lol. 

whats going on with you?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 365603
> 
> I cant wait to break out soon
> click on image to see bigger pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

looking for front clip to 90 my 83 coupe anybody have anything?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

easttexas903 said:


> looking for front clip to 90 my 83 coupe anybody have anything?


pm sent


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

I GOT THIS FOR TRADE 99 LIC


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

this is my baby a long way to go gonna frame off this winter


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 365603
> 
> I cant wait to break out soon
> click on image to see bigger pic


I cant wait either, I seen the sneak peeks but never the entire car :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


>


nice!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> this is my baby a long way to go gonna frame off this winter


I got dew sweeps for your car when your ready


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HUEY HEFNER said:


>


Damn that's a clean Coupe much props to the owner for all the love and work put into this ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

arabretard said:


>


those are clean fleetwood coupe


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> this is my baby a long way to go gonna frame off this winter


interior looks real nice!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

IM SELLIN MY 90 FRONT END EVERYTHING INCLUDED FOR 700obo ITS ALL REAL CLEAN


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 365603
> 
> I cant wait to break out soon
> click on image to see bigger pic


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

dropped81 said:


> IM SELLIN MY 90 FRONT END EVERYTHING INCLUDED FOR 700obo ITS ALL REAL CLEAN


Clean!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dropped81 said:


> IM SELLIN MY 90 FRONT END EVERYTHING INCLUDED FOR 700obo ITS ALL REAL CLEAN


you going back og??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


>


real nice!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> you going back og??


no i stripped down the car since its basically garbage now


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:ugh: No!!!!! say it aint soo homie put that Caddy back together :tears:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

how is it garbage ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dropped81 said:


> IM SELLIN MY 90 FRONT END EVERYTHING INCLUDED FOR 700obo ITS ALL REAL CLEAN


:banghead:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

dropped81 said:


> IM SELLIN MY 90 FRONT END EVERYTHING INCLUDED FOR 700obo ITS ALL REAL CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

saturday night dippin


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> F


DO'n the damn thing!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> how is it garbage ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


frame is crushed the trannys all cracked the roof is pushed out the doors dont align and the quarter panels buckled twice.....

So i stripped it and was gonna throw everything on a new caddy and do it the same but i found me a 2door box so ima throw everything i can from this on that 


PLUS I PAID 5500 FOR THE THING AND IT MESSED UP IN A WEEK SO I THREW AWAY ALOT OF MONEY


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> saturday night dippin


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dropped81 said:


> frame is crushed the trannys all cracked the roof is pushed out the doors dont align and the quarter panels buckled twice.....
> 
> So i stripped it and was gonna throw everything on a new caddy and do it the same but i found me a 2door box so ima throw everything i can from this on that
> 
> ...


ouch


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dropped81 said:


> frame is crushed the trannys all cracked the roof is pushed out the doors dont align and the quarter panels buckled twice.....
> 
> So i stripped it and was gonna throw everything on a new caddy and do it the same but i found me a 2door box so ima throw everything i can from this on that
> 
> ...


the frame wasnt wrapped?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> ive been doing aight homie, slow boogie. you know how it is. trying to stack some chips so i can finish up this trunk, ready to hear some beats lol.
> 
> whats going on with you?


thats good to hear ur doin good man. shit nothing new here just waiting for a few thing to fall into place n get the ball rollin again on the lac...you know how that is...yeah thats gonna be dope once u get some beat in the ride. what you doin back ther 10's or 12's? im sure it'll sound nice.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

dropped81 said:


> frame is crushed the trannys all cracked the roof is pushed out the doors dont align and the quarter panels buckled twice.....
> 
> So i stripped it and was gonna throw everything on a new caddy and do it the same but i found me a 2door box so ima throw everything i can from this on that
> 
> ...


were the 1/4 panels werent reinforced w/ fiberglass??


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> the frame wasnt wrapped?


NAH THAT WAS MY PLAN TO DO SO I NEVER HOPPED IT OR DROVE IT ON 3 I BABYED IT

AND I ONLY 3WHEELED IT PARKED TWICE AND THATS JUST PUSHING DOWN ON IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn what u had in the trunk?? i was planning on just a 2 pump 4 batt set up in mine just to lay and play


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

it just had 2 pumps 6 batterys nothing crazy


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> thats good to hear ur doin good man. shit nothing new here just waiting for a few thing to fall into place n get the ball rollin again on the lac...you know how that is...yeah thats gonna be dope once u get some beat in the ride. what you doin back ther 10's or 12's? im sure it'll sound nice.


just a single 12. pushes 2000w rms so i dont really have a need for anything more than that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> saturday night dippin


lookin like a natural on the switch huh


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lol i dont know about a natural, but im getting a little better :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

arabretard said:


> saturday night dippin


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

arabretard said:


> just a single 12. pushes 2000w rms so i dont really have a need for anything more than that


fo sho homie. cant wait to see it installed.shits gonna bump hard.:shocked:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

arabretard said:


> saturday night dippin


thats whats up homie!


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


 Does anyone know what seats they used in this


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

SWOOD said:


>


niiice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> the frame wasnt wrapped?


 you mean the 06 frame swap :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SWOOD said:


>


clean


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

SWOOD said:


>


nice colors


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ricardo labrador said:


> were the 1/4 panels werent reinforced w/ fiberglass??


nah they werent


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

arabretard said:


> lol i dont know about a natural, but im getting a little better :happysad:


you'll be in the hop pit before too long there young buck :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

IM SELLING SOME 2DOOR COUPE 90 MOLDINGS MADE TO FIT THE DOORS.....PM ME FOR PRICE AND PAY PAL READY..


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

SWOOD said:


>


very nice


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

kandylac1 said:


> HERE'S THE PREZ!!!!


 how much for the steering wheel???????????? &where??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

kandylac1 said:


> HERE'S THE PREZ!!!!





INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


>


[/QUOTE]



phat_kok said:


> :biggrin:


 some the best throwbacks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


>


real Nice!!!! Love that gold!!!


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a 1983 coupe with the ht4100. What all needs to be done to go with chevy 350. I am thinking about going with 350 TBI.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

easttexas903 said:


> I have a 1983 coupe with the ht4100. What all needs to be done to go with chevy 350. I am thinking about going with 350 TBI.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/164875-350-swap-into-80-s-caddy.html


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/164875-350-swap-into-80-s-caddy.html


:werd:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> :werd:


:loco:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

SWOOD said:


>


BAD ASS LAC HOMIE!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


>


SUPER CLEAN BRUTHA!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> :loco:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:shocked:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

my 84 2dr. brougham im building


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

aint that the same colors as the 2 dr 90 model car they put out awhile back


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

Skim said:


>


 THATS 1 FUCKN HOT CADDY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SCU187 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody got pics of the Individuals c.c. lineup outdoors? Nothin but top notch fleetwoods and a convertible...


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

crooks808 said:


> Anybody got pics of the Individuals c.c. lineup outdoors? Nothin but top notch fleetwoods and a convertible...


yes i do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i got a bunch of vegas flicks i will post


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

damn i love these cars i want 1


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

Skim said:


> yes i do


:thumbsup:clean


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.........


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Skim said:


>


 man i been really did 14z lately looks good 
'


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:420:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $1000 NEEDS TRANSMISSION SERVICE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cheap


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

64 CRAWLING said:


> aint that the same colors as the 2 dr 90 model car they put out awhile back


first thing i thought about when i seen it...wonder which came first?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PROBLY THE MODEL LOL


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

picked up me fleetwood brougham delegance coupe yesterday 
somebody post these pics for me


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

85eldoCE said:


> picked up me fleetwood brougham delegance coupe yesterday
> somebody post these pics for me


Here are a couple......


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> picked up me fleetwood brougham delegance coupe yesterday
> somebody post these pics for me


welcome to the club


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> welcome to the club


feels good got to get it running now and some brake lines


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks homie for postn pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice come up for sure!!! what year is it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Skim said:


>


bad ass


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

To_The_Top!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


this one's clean


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Skim said:


>


nice pin-strip


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> nice come up for sure!!! what year is it


84.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Skim said:


> yes i do


 Badass fleet homie


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Skim said:


>


This ones for sale now, check Washington classifieds


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

SCU187 said:


> View attachment 380081


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

wheres coppertone??????????:dunno::dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

COPPERTONECADI said:


> wheres coppertone??????????:dunno::dunno:


 post it up then


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey skim have u done anything w/ your new caddy? I love how that car looks!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KandyPainted said:


> Hey skim have u done anything w/ your new caddy? I love how that car looks!


 Off Topic said it was on its way to Japan :dunno: :drama:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn thought he was gonna chrome it out n shit


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


>


LOOKIN GUD AL:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

COMIN SOON!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KandyPainted said:


> Damn thought he was gonna chrome it out n shit


 lol, last i checked its still under my car cover. atleast it was about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE $200


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KandyPainted said:


> Hey skim have u done anything w/ your new caddy? I love how that car looks!


Cruised it is all, same as its been. got it all tagged and insured. I dont want to fuck with it until I can do it all at once ya know.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> lol, last i checked its still under my car cover. atleast it was about 15 minutes ago.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

Pympsta2g2 said:


> nah not really I have tis tho


didnt this sell on ebay


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Skim said:


> Cruised it is all, same as its been. got it all tagged and insured. I dont want to fuck with it until I can do it all at once ya know.


daymn thats fukn clean


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> Cruised it is all, same as its been. got it all tagged and insured. I dont want to fuck with it until I can do it all at once ya know.


:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RdnLow63 said:


> daymn thats fukn clean


 thanks man. its pretty clean but i gotta do a little cosmetics, its on 14 dayton 72's im going to 13's.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

14s to big huh?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Skim said:


> Cruised it is all, same as its been. got it all tagged and insured. I dont want to fuck with it until I can do it all at once ya know.


My wife always loved that car. She was sad when Mikey let it go.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i think mikey was sad to let it go too. its still in good hands


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Skim said:


> i think mikey was sad to let it go too. its still in good hands


 I was sad when i sold it to mikey. He did a way better job than i couldve when i sold it to him. Im sure youre going to do it justice aswell!! Congrats


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT POST UP THOSE 90S, PROJECTS ETC


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

My 90'd brougham coming soon! A1-YOLA


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> TTT POST UP THOSE 90S, PROJECTS ETC












slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Eazy said:


> My 90'd brougham coming soon! A1-YOLA


 you know the police gonna stop you for the giving your car that name, but that shits hard easy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


 get this bitch done, glad you keeping it


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Skim said:


>


:worship:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


Looking Good Will!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


thats whats up in its raw tage! i just got to find a place around hear to install my roof right!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Skim said:


> thanks man. its pretty clean but i gotta do a little cosmetics, its on 14 dayton 72's im going to 13's.


The only way to ride! Rider of the Year! uffin:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


You had better keep this & make it as claen as your old 4dr 92'......finish it holmes:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SO YOU DECIDED TO TAKE IT OUT


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> thats whats up in its raw tage! i just got to find a place around hear to install my roof right!


Hit up Tony here in the A


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> TTT POST UP THOSE 90S, PROJECTS ETC










:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fool2 said:


> :cheesy:


lookin good fool


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks. got 72 spoke d's in the mail right now. picked out my paint color but might not be able to get it done until tax time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love seeing them in project stage. I think I even have some from mikey during the frame swap let me see if I can find it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

06 frame swap joke goes here


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

malomonte said:


> Hit up Tony here in the A


yea let me hit him up,wait whos tony? lol


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> TTT POST UP THOSE 90S, PROJECTS ETC


coming soon :naughty:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


car is coming along. keep on pushing homie, youll get there one day!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

pitbull166 said:


> Looking Good Will!


THANX PIT!uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you ever think that one day the 90 and up 4 doors are gonna be used up lol. Or better yet, no more 2 door fleetwood stainless rockers cuz the box caprice guys that use 90 mouldings :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fool2 said:


> 06 frame swap joke goes here


i know huh, u missed your cue lol


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Skim said:


> you ever think that one day the 90 and up 4 doors are gonna be used up lol. Or better yet, no more 2 door fleetwood stainless rockers cuz the box caprice guys that use 90 mouldings :biggrin:


hno: ive thought about it. thats why im hoarding.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.


 Thanks bro, I do the same as you.... everybody needs motivation sometimes :yes: But when I go in Arabretard and Coasts build it makes me want to throw in the towel :happysad:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

oh shit i done figured it out now more to come


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> oh shit i done figured it out now more to come


instead of using layitlow uploader, upload your pics to photobucket.com that way they show up full size instead of tiny.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Skim said:


> instead of using layitlow uploader, upload your pics to photobucket.com that way they show up full size instead of tiny.


ima try and figure that out


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

ok that didnt work changed the resolution on pics 
is layitlow uploader just all small pics? u got to have photobucket for big pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> ima try and figure that out


here u go
http://photobucket.com/

u register like you do on any other site then you can organize and store all your pics so u can go back and get them at anytime. you can create different albums for different cars, family all that shit. The pics show up better and if somebody quotes your pic, it still shows up unlike the layitlow way where it dont show, it says attachment... or some dumb shit.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Skim said:


> here u go
> http://photobucket.com/
> 
> u register like you do on any other site then you can organize and store all your pics so u can go back and get them at anytime. you can create different albums for different cars, family all that shit. The pics show up better and if somebody quotes your pic, it still shows up unlike the layitlow way where it dont show, it says attachment... or some dumb shit.



started photobucket how do i get pics from photobucket to here


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

pic is still small:banghead::banghead:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

84CoupeDe said:


> coming soon :naughty:


looking nice from that view,more pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


>


might be the image size setting on your camera/phone. You can resize them in photobucket if you want bigger pics :nicoderm:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

85eldoCE said:


> View attachment 386502


 thats koo this u your new one huh already 90ing it out alright that koo


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO









*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean coupe playa


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

very tight


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> slow process. Just waitin on my moonroof install to send to paint. ArabRetard, Kakalac, and Coast One builds been big motivators not to give up on it.




Whats up! Hugo,Here is a little more motivation my car your front end.
little reminder
:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cadilinc said:


> Whats up! Hugo,Here is a little more motivation my car your front end.
> little reminder
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


nice!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

STREETSTYLE C.C. - CHICAGO CHAPTER

WORK STILL IN PROGRESS!


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> STREETSTYLE C.C. - CHICAGO CHAPTER
> 
> WORK STILL IN PROGRESS!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

Anyone saling a 80-85 Cadillac fleetwood brougham????


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


Nice!!! That yours big homie?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

low4ever said:


> Nice!!! That yours big homie?


my v.p's ride bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


fucken clean!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


nice brougham d'elegance


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


sitting on gold D'z


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


dam


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn near twins with mines :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks homies the car was built at street toyz by big walt got 4 pits 14 batteries with a og adel to the nose and its sittin on gold center 25th aniversary d's it hits high 40-low 50's ill try to get a video up later on today


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

cadilinc said:


> Whats up! Hugo,Here is a little more motivation my car your front end.
> little reminder
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Im just getting frustrated waiting on my moonroof install guy. i think Im just going to sell the moonroof :twak:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

CadillacSak said:


> Anyone saling a 80-85 Cadillac fleetwood brougham????


I have an 85 fleetwood brougham i will sell its really clean i will post pics when i get home from work


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

anyone seen my homeis old ride around the arizona area? sold it to CHOP awhile ago and was wondering what happen to it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

d'Elegance said:


> View attachment 365603
> 
> I cant wait to break out soon
> click on image to see bigger pic


DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

i miss my 2dr.......never should have got rid of it


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone looking for a glasshouse? fresh paint looking to trade for a fleetwood not lifted pm me if anyone is interested thanks!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

playing around with low batteries


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

i think the CHOPPER still has the car.


----------



## jeffernst (Oct 9, 2011)

CALVIN said:


> ul;ij


nice hearse


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


:thumbsup:nice homie


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


clean homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> playing around with low batteries


that's bad right there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> playing around with low batteries


:worship:

is that the og opera light?


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


>


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

fool2 said:


> :worship:
> 
> is that the og opera light?


im not sure bro


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

I have these moldings for sale. They have been cut to size but need to be molded together.$150,thanks


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the 90d lacs


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


now this besides the cutty is the cleanest car youve had


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> now this besides the cutty is the cleanest car youve had


:yes:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah.....


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> :yes:












HER YOU GO JOSH. I FOUND THIS PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> HER YOU GO JOSH. I FOUND THIS PIC :thumbsup:


Looks nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

JINXED32 said:


> HER YOU GO JOSH. I FOUND THIS PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

JINXED32 said:


> HER YOU GO JOSH. I FOUND THIS PIC :thumbsup:


DAAM LUV THE COLOR TOO! WAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

* almost ready!!!!*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post that shit


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*HOUSE OF BLUES 82!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*STREETLOW SHOW 2011!*

:biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 390619
> View attachment 390620
> View attachment 390618



CAR LOOKING REAL CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:wave:
T T T


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THA LACS


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 390619
> View attachment 390620
> View attachment 390618


:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 390619
> View attachment 390620
> View attachment 390618
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

JINXED32 said:


> HER YOU GO JOSH. I FOUND THIS PIC :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> DAAM LUV THE COLOR TOO! WAT COLOR IS THAT?


Blue:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


> DAAM LUV THE COLOR TOO! WAT COLOR IS THAT?


Its like a candy green, looks blue at times though


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

NICE COLOR ON UR COUPE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice lac homie ,but got a feeling you going to trade it for a cutty again lol


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Its like a candy green, looks blue at times though


looks great!!!!!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> nice lac homie ,but got a feeling you going to trade it for a cutty again lol


Nah i still got the white cutty here at the house


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

Skim said:


>


ttt


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> nice lac homie ,but got a feeling you going to trade it for a cutty again lol



:rofl::rofl::rofl: THATS WHAT I TOLD HIM :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:nono:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> :nono:




I KNOW JUST MESSING WITH YOU :h5:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr.Negrito said:


> ttt


Anymore pics of this????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 392360
> [/QUOTE
> 
> :fool2:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

*Wow*



DKM ATX said:


>


These are sick!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

temps lets go cruising..


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Its like a candy green, looks blue at times though
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/photort.jpg/


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> temps lets go cruising..


Im working on the Lac, hopefully busting out for new years, Im down though..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Im working on the Lac, hopefully busting out for new years, Im down though..


So u not bringing it out till new years or wassup . We live close by we Gtta ride out g


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> So u not bringing it out till new years or wassup . We live close by we Gtta ride out g


Yea most likely, dont trip loc we'll get to cruising


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC FEST 2 IN MAY 2012 
LOS ANGELES CA


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 392360


Dope pic of a Dope Lac, TTT for the best topic in LIL...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Coast One said:


>


was that thee 1 4rm la?


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

Coast One said:


>


 :thumbsup: clean!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hard as fuck


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Its like a candy green, looks blue at times though


Nice lac, what would be the price on a lac like this one? im looking into buying one for my son (84 2 door with paint, wheels, moon roof, hidros,system,) and im not sure what would be a fare price. a little bit of advise would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Nice lac, what would be the price on a lac like this one? im looking into buying one for my son (84 2 door with paint, wheels, moon roof, hidros,system,) and im not sure what would be a fare price. a little bit of advise would be appreciated. thanks


THE SKY IS THE LIMIT ON A TWO DOOR YOU CAN CHANGE EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE SHELL AND THE TWO DOORS DONE THE RIGHT WAY THE CADILLAC CONNECT IN ORANGE CA DOES IT ALL :nicoderm:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Trades pm me 
GOODTIMES CC HUGH HEF WALK AROUND


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Coast One said:


>


This is how caddy should look!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> THE SKY IS THE LIMIT ON A TWO DOOR YOU CAN CHANGE EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE SHELL AND THE TWO DOORS DONE THE RIGHT WAY THE CADILLAC CONNECT IN ORANGE CA DOES IT ALL :nicoderm:


and they do a mighty fine job at it too :yes:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 394022


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Coast One said:


>


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Coast One said:


>


This color must be called salmon, i had a 78 coupr thay was this color


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> was that thee 1 4rm la?


was told its a diff one. jp built


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Coast One said:


> was told its a diff one. jp built


THANX 4 INFO


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

has anyone ever done a hollywood top with a fleetwood coupe?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK LIFESTYLE HAD 1??


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...m-2dr-saler-90d-up-all-around-inside-out.html 
*check this out !!!!!*


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*STILL HUSTLING!!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 394752


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 394752


Badass hardtop


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

TTMT :boink:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I THINK LIFESTYLE HAD 1??


:nono:

Them has one that's orange


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW 
:nicoderm:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*" THE UNDERTAKER "*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pics homie where did u find them at? The convertible caddy w/ the big rims looks crazy!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i took them today. im uploading some more


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Coast One said:


> i took them today. im uploading some more



cool dude u r in japan right now?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea 2 am zzzz got back from the show a couple hours ago. been uploading pics to my facebook lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Coast One said:


> yea 2 am zzzz got back from the show a couple hours ago. been uploading pics to my facebook lol


you lucky fucker uffin: i used to live in japan, i miss it


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Coast One said:


> i took them today. im uploading some more


sup coast??...dope pics homie.keep em commin. im feelin that drop on rims.:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I 4 GOT ALL ABOUT THE JAPAN SHOW!! HOW WAS IT? I KNOW IT WAS DOPE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

What's up coast. Great lac pics. Keep posting


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Coast One said:


> i took them today. im uploading some more


Damn! U are in japan????


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

this was Latex from LIFESTYLE ahead of its time it looked a lot better on 520's :loco:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

A lot better those rims look weird on it


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

COAST ONE DID U TAKE UR LAC WIT U?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks to Lone Star for this pic


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ed1983 said:


> COAST ONE DID U TAKE UR LAC WIT U?


i wish


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

Coast One said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


Any bigger/clearer pics of this one?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Coast One said:


> i wish


THANKS FOR SHARING!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.....


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump for the LACS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

if your lookiing for a project hit me up $2300 or trade


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

KandyPainted said:


> This color must be called salmon, i had a 78 coupr thay was this color


You are correct!



Coast One said:


> was told its a diff one. jp built


You we're told right..


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

got 82 coupe all og.with extra 90 parts.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...e-deville-euro-parts-1950-350-motor-also.html


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

copone cad said:


> got 82 coupe all og.with extra 90 parts.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...e-deville-euro-parts-1950-350-motor-also.html



chuuurch!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this past sunday at los magnificos  ill have some more pictures later


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

arabretard said:


> this past sunday at los magnificos  ill have some more pictures later


Looking good cpt jon one of my fave coupes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

arabretard said:


> this past sunday at los magnificos  ill have some more pictures later


I THOUGHT THEY RAN OUT OF SPACE OR SOMETHIN? BUT LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE MAN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good fellas!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

bump 4 the sick lacs


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good page, 2 of my favorites


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I THOUGHT THEY RAN OUT OF SPACE OR SOMETHIN? BUT LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE MAN


nah one of my homeboys hooked me up with a spot. the show was great, didnt bring home a trophy though. but everyone gave me props and thats all that really matters


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

arabretard said:


> this past sunday at los magnificos  ill have some more pictures later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:
> View attachment 395352


that fuccr is rite!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MY NEW PIECE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT WHAT YEAR IS IT LOL


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Dam _MR.GM84_ that's a bad azz tattoo especially with the caddy :thumbsup: who is the artist ?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

arabretard said:


> this past sunday at los magnificos  ill have some more pictures later


caddy is clean, any pics of the rag caddy behind it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> caddy is clean, any pics of the rag caddy behind it?


I believe that's Liv4Lacs' lecab.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> this one is hot!


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

brett said:


> Mr.Fleetwood94 said:
> 
> 
> > this one is hot!
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

last night


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Looking fresh Brett


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> :thumbsup: Dam _MR.GM84_ that's a bad azz tattoo especially with the caddy :thumbsup: who is the artist ?


MR.CARTOON STILL NEED A SECOND SESSSION TO FINISH IT :nicoderm:THANKS


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

JETHROW-BODEAN said:


> Does anyone know what seats they used in this


a lincoln i think you can ask him Houseofblues


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

brett said:


> last night


 NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> a lincoln i think you can ask him Houseofblues


 THEY ARE FROM A 96 ELDORADO THEY CAME FROM.:biggrin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

brett said:


> last night


 UR CADILLAC IS CLEAN!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Thnx guys its gone soon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

brett said:


> Thnx guys its gone soon


:shocked:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :thumbsup: SWEET!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

brett said:


> last night


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> MY NEW PIECE


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> MR.CARTOON STILL NEED A SECOND SESSSION TO FINISH IT :nicoderm:THANKS


 :werd: I should have known by the style of the tattoo. Another session cool please put up a pik when its done homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


NICE!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


This is the cleanest car you've owned by far Temper. You've come a long way from that brown coupe.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> This is the cleanest car you've owned by far Temper. You've come a long way from that brown coupe.


Thanks man, ive regreted selling a couple of my passed rides though


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Thanks man, ive regreted selling a couple of my passed rides though


I hear you on that one.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a photo of my ride at the Las Vegas Super Show 2011. I just finished my ride and this was my very first show attending. Would like to know what you all think of my ride.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*SEEN UR CADDY IN VEGAS, LOVED UR CADDY!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img0256pe.jpg/


NICE ASS CADDY BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> Here's a photo of my ride at the Las Vegas Super Show 2011. I just finished my ride and this was my very first show attending. Would like to know what you all think of my ride.
> 
> View attachment 399496


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> Here's a photo of my ride at the Las Vegas Super Show 2011. I just finished my ride and this was my very first show attending. Would like to know what you all think of my ride.
> 
> View attachment 399496


more pics!!!! Please


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

El Lechero said:


> Here's a photo of my ride at the Las Vegas Super Show 2011. I just finished my ride and this was my very first show attending. Would like to know what you all think of my ride.
> 
> View attachment 399496


:thumbsup::biggrin: SAW IT IN VEGAS AS WELL, LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks I've spent a lot of time working on it, plus my paint job was more than I thought I was going to do. Now I'm working on adding a digital dash.



HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> *SEEN UR CADDY IN VEGAS, LOVED UR CADDY!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*:biggrin:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some more photos of my ride


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leanlow03 (Jun 27, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


what color is this? aqua...teal aqua?


----------



## Nu B (Jun 26, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Clean


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 400285
> View attachment 400286


Is this Blue Magic?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Man this is funky!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>



DAMN THAT WAS A SUPER COME UP HOMIE.. I THINK CHROME UNDIES WILL HAVE U KING OF THE STREETS ..


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

brett said:


> last night


:thumbsup: WHAT COLOR IS THAT??? ANY MORE PICS.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


I LIKE THAT:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


nice ride bud :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

The12thMan said:


> :thumbsup: WHAT COLOR IS THAT??? ANY MORE PICS.


gm frost beige~~


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


I just seen this lac posted up on craigslist. Why are you selling it already??? Dont do it homie. You're gonna regret it if you do.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

What the Fuck? :nosad:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

brett said:


> gm frost beige~~


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE BRUTHA!!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Its like a candy green, looks blue at times though


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Just brought her home :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Just brought her home :biggrin:


IS THIS LIFTED LOOKS STOCK


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> IS THIS LIFTED LOOKS STOCK


stock, feels like a real luxury, it has racks in the trunk and the frame is reinforced and it has switches, just need the set-up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> stock, feels like a real luxury, it has racks in the trunk and the frame is reinforced and it has switches, just need the set-up


U ALREADY HAVE A SETUP ? WHAT IT NEED ? CYLINDERS, BATTS, HOSES, FITINGS ?? THATS GNNA COST WAY MORE THAN WHAT U WOULDA HAD TO PAY FOR THE REG ON THE OTHER CADDY .. I REALLY LIKED THAT ONE.. I WAS THINKING ON GETTING IT'


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> U ALREADY HAVE A SETUP ? WHAT IT NEED ? CYLINDERS, BATTS, HOSES, FITINGS ?? THATS GNNA COST WAY MORE THAN WHAT U WOULDA HAD TO PAY FOR THE REG ON THE OTHER CADDY .. I REALLY LIKED THAT ONE.. I WAS THINKING ON GETTING IT'


THE OTHER CAR WAS CLEAN BUT NOT AS CLEAN AS THIS ONE...PICTURES CHANGE A CAR SOME...


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:yessad::yessad::yessad:


MR.GM84 said:


> this was Latex from LIFESTYLE ahead of its time it looked a lot better on 520's :loco:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> THE OTHER CAR WAS CLEAN BUT NOT AS CLEAN AS THIS ONE...PICTURES CHANGE A CAR SOME...


I GUESS I GTTA SEE WHEN U POST PICS IN THE LIGHT THEN .


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I GUESS I GTTA SEE WHEN U POST PICS IN THE LIGHT THEN .


YOU'LL SEE IT AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC AND THE 'CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET' REPPIN WESTSIDE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> this was Latex from LIFESTYLE ahead of its time it looked a lot better on 520's :loco:


Latex was a well built conversion bad ass car.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bad cadys, TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

TTT FOR THIS TOPIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

These are all fine caddies, but let's see some with Kandies on them...


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

i love the lacs that have the candy painted roofs with no vinyl its different and very cool in my opinion


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

GOT THIS FOR SALE OR TRADE IN GEORGIA GOOD START HAVE 2 DOOR PANELS FOR IT RUNS GOOD HAS 44 INCH MOONROOF RUNS GREAT MAY TRADE FOR GOOD DAILY OR $3800 OBO GET AT ME!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

guero vaquero said:


> GOT THIS FOR SALE OR TRADE IN GEORGIA GOOD START HAVE 2 DOOR PANELS FOR IT RUNS GOOD HAS 44 INCH MOONROOF RUNS GREAT MAY TRADE FOR GOOD DAILY OR $3800 OBO GET AT ME!
> View attachment 403552
> View attachment 403554
> View attachment 403553
> ...


WHO'S CAR WAS THIS BEFORE ?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

guero vaquero said:


> GOT THIS FOR SALE OR TRADE IN GEORGIA GOOD START HAVE 2 DOOR PANELS FOR IT RUNS GOOD HAS 44 INCH MOONROOF RUNS GREAT MAY TRADE FOR GOOD DAILY OR $3800 OBO GET AT ME!
> View attachment 403552
> View attachment 403554
> View attachment 403557
> View attachment 403558


Wow I remember dude drove this to cali for roof and paint...


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> WHO'S CAR WAS THIS BEFORE ?


The homie bigtdawg great car alotta work already done!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

t t t :nicoderm:


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got this 1 today for 8 bills, what y'all think


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

up forsale for 200.00


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

GOOD DEAL, NICE FLEETWOOD!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

2doorlac said:


> I just got this 1 today for 8 bills, what y'all think


nice baldy top


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

2doorlac said:


> I just got this 1 today for 8 bills, what y'all think


You got your self a deal..


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

El Lechero said:


> These are all fine caddies, but let's see some with Kandies on them...


:drama:


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

fool2 said:


> nice baldy top


Thanks, now time to start workig on this baby


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

badass Lacs homies!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

2doorlac said:


> I just got this 1 today for 8 bills, what y'all think


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HUH,YOU TRADED AGAIN OR WHAT.................


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

brett said:


>


lol man i swear every time i see pics of your car at night it reminds me so much of my own. looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> HUH,YOU TRADED AGAIN OR WHAT.................


:yes: HE DID IT AGAIN :yes:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''Kansas City''


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JINXED32 said:


> :yes: HE DID IT AGAIN :yes:


AINT MAD AT THAT LOL KINDA LIKED THE OTHER 1 BETTER? BUT THIS SUPER CLEAN TO


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515


 "NICE CADILLAC K-CITY" :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


I've seen this one in person at the TRAFFIC toy drive in November. Its clean. I trip out on how quick you sell and trade your cars. But its all good though. You gotta do wut you gotta do until you get one that you really want. Congrats on the new lac. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I've seen this one in person at the TRAFFIC toy drive in November. Its clean. I trip out on how quick you sell and trade your cars. But its all good though. You gotta do wut you gotta do until you get one that you really want. Congrats on the new lac. :thumbsup:



Thanks. Yup I guess i got a specialty for huslting cars, so if you ever want to sell a car of yours hit me up and I'll get it gone, just break me off %10 :biggrin:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> View attachment 404539
> 
> View attachment 404541


NIIIICE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515


Love it


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


This was the homies lac from devotions. This cadi is clean temper motor runs super tight. Everything brand new. On this ride.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CHOSEN101 said:


> This was the homies lac from devotions. This cadi is clean temper motor runs super tight. Everything brand new. On this ride.


Hell yea!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515



:wow:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

T T T T THEE BROUGHAM S
:drama:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Thanks. Yup I guess i got a specialty for huslting cars, so if you ever want to sell a car of yours hit me up and I'll get it gone, just break me off  :biggrin:


hahahahaha you a fool


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*mybad about the big body.*


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *mybad about the big body.*


Cool pix homie dont trip


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

This one is definetly one of my favorites!/\


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515


:thumbsup: hope mine comes out this clean, i'm gonna do blue paint too


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

is this one gone to japan? bad ass color


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

T T T


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

This my rida as it sits now.... Brought her back from the dead and made out to this hopefully to 90 her soon..


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 405937


Wasn't that Green and white brougham on a King Tee album cover?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Almost done 90d digital dash is next :naughty:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

84CoupeDe said:


> Almost done 90d digital dash is next :naughty:


Nice! I started from the inside out lol.. Got that 90'd dash in etc.. need to do everything else now. This topic is real motivation.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 403733
> up forsale for 200.00


is it chrome with gold spokes?


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

keola808 said:


>


That caddy still lokking great....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*" KLEAN FLEETWOOD HOMIE "!!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Eazy said:


> This my rida as it sits now.... Brought her back from the dead and made out to this hopefully to 90 her soon..


That bitch is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 406162
> View attachment 406163
> View attachment 406164


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

CLEAN LACS!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


those are some beautyz homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some photos of my ride from this weekend at a Toy for Tots Run.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Eazy said:


> This my rida as it sits now.... Brought her back from the dead and made out to this hopefully to 90 her soon..


EWW WEE I WANNA BE LIKE ANT WEN I GROW UP:yes:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

This one is in JAPAN now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

VERY BACK WINDOW ROLL DOWN TOO NOW


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> Almost done 90d digital dash is next :naughty:


wht happen @ thee brougham?


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DKM ATX said:


> This one is in JAPAN now


sick ass lacs right here.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 406924


THROW THE DUB UP!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> wht happen @ thee brougham?


The brougham is in storage :shh: This is a coupe im putting together for a customer


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

arabretard said:


> a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


LOVE IT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


>


STILL LUV THIS CAR


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

midwestcoast said:


> EWW WEE I WANNA BE LIKE ANT WEN I GROW UP:yes:


:no: Naw mayne.... I'm tryna get where you at!:x:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


arabretard said:


> a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

arabretard said:


> a few pictures that a good friend took for me at the Houston Los Magnificos show a few weeks ago...


VERY KLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

KLEAN COUPE!!! NICE COLOR COMBO!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


thats clean. You got any blue H.I.D.s on it yet?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THA COMMENTS!


AND NAH NO BLUE H.I.D.s...NOT MY TYPE OF THING TO WORRY ABOUT


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


BADASS LAC HOMIE!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


WHATS UP STRANGER!! SITTIN NICE IN THE LAC..... SEE YOU NEXT TIME YOU COME BACK TO LOS ANGELES HOMIE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Eazy said:


> :no: Naw mayne.... I'm tryna get where you at!:x:


IT WONT BE LONG JUST KEEP PUSHIN MAN...I WANNA POST SUM UPDATES BAD....LOL


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

At the homies house and his Brougham..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is yours juiced?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> is yours juiced?


Not yet. Its ready for juice, it has the racks installed for 2 pumps 10 batteries and the frame is reinforced and the switches are wired under the dash already, just need to cut her and get the set up which i got a hook up on already


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool cant wait to see you trade it for another 90d lac lol:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Not yet. Its ready for juice, it has the racks installed for 2 pumps 10 batteries and the frame is reinforced and the switches are wired under the dash already, just need to cut her and get the set up which i got a hook up on already


i think you change cars faster then you change underwear


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> cool cant wait to see you trade it for another 90d lac lol:biggrin:


yea this ones alot cleaner and freshly done, plus a unabused frame, so i can be the first haha, the guy liked mine and i like his so we said fuk it



BigVics58 said:


> i think you change cars faster then you change underwear


I hear that all the time, thats jus how i do it :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LINCOLN RIDERS COMING THRU KILLING ALL LACS :machinegun::guns:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

hno::run::ninja:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TEMPER909IE said:


> yea this ones alot cleaner and freshly done, plus a unabused frame, so i can be the first haha, the guy liked mine and i like his so we said fuk it
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


i can dig it homie


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

my hooptie single gate on 13's


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> The brougham is in storage :shh: This is a coupe im putting together for a customer


Stay on Dekk with them 90'z... ....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LINCOLN RIDERS COMING THRU KILLING ALL LACS :machinegun::guns:


DID U SWOOP THAT 1 UP? THEE BROUGHAM


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Stay on Dekk with them 90'z... ....


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LINCOLN RIDERS COMING THRU KILLING ALL LACS :machinegun::guns:


mo dooz mo hoez


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dylante63 said:


> my hooptie single gate on 13's


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

LUV ME SOME CADILLACS..TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


 !!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*" CADILLAC TTT "*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> WHATS UP STRANGER!! SITTIN NICE IN THE LAC..... SEE YOU NEXT TIME YOU COME BACK TO LOS ANGELES HOMIE


WUZ UP FERNANDO, GRACIAS HOMEBOY. WE WILL DEF. KICK IT AGAIN WHEN I TOUCHDOWN IN THE WEST. RIGHT NOW WE ARE LOOKIN TO ATTEND THE LRM SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS IN OCT. MAYBE WELL KICK IT IN SIN CITY, HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE CARNAL.uffin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT FOR THE LACS


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Daaaammmnnn!!!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


That muthaphucka is the truth:wow:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*BAD AZZ FLEETWOOD !!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt......


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 410394
> View attachment 410395
> View attachment 410396
> ...


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


I LOVE THIS RIDE!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Nice!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


super clean brutha!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

keola808 said:


>


I luv this one.........very nice


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


>


Damn I like that!! Super clean!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

last night out with her before...








good bye ole girl, had this car for 16 years ,off to ontario canada eh


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

brett said:


> last night out with her before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you give the new owner the emblems and door handles?................eh :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

vintage1976 said:


> did you give the new owner the emblems and door handles?................eh :uh:


nope not included in the deal :angel: im sure you have some in your stash ... lol whats up


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

vintage1976 said:


> did you give the new owner the emblems and door handles?................eh :uh:


congrats on the purchase homie!


brett i didnt even know you were selling her. whats next?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

arabretard said:


> congrats on the purchase homie!
> 
> 
> brett i didnt even know you were selling her. whats next?


maybe vert? 







just playin good luck on the new build!!!! you gonna do a build topic?


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

arabretard said:


> congrats on the purchase homie!
> 
> 
> brett i didnt even know you were selling her. whats next?


whats up Jon!

wasnt me that bought it, i like to build my own shit ..even if it takes 10 years


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

arabretard said:


> congrats on the purchase homie!
> 
> 
> brett i didnt even know you were selling her. whats next?


wasn't selling but...
I traded her for 78 lecab. plus picked up another 81 coupe too...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

vintage1976 said:


> did you give the new owner the emblems and door handles?................eh :uh:


I never even noticed it had shaved doors. The super shiny spears always distracted me :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

vintage1976 said:


> whats up Jon!
> 
> wasnt me that bought it, i like to build my own shit ..even if it takes 10 years


what up homie. i saw the car was going to ontario, figured you scooped it up. i definitely agree with you on building my own car 


brett said:


> wasn't selling but...
> I traded her for 78 lecab. plus picked up another 81 coupe too...


nice congrats on the pick up. gotta start a build thread for that lecab


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

whats wrong with this pic


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


Id say the whole car, that's easier to list like standards, fucked up bumper etc etc


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


HAHAHAA he's got one deep dish and one standard rim, looks to be one of them chop top Coupe de Villes :roflmao:


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Damn I like that!! Super clean!



Thank YouSir:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

CadillacNick said:


> Thank YouSir:thumbsup:


it looks great Nick.....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


WTF wow euro caprice mirrors......spot that ish a for effort and his time into it thoe.....plus he "RIDING"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


i think the problem is him lookin to hard lol


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 413261


My all time favorite Lac...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 413261


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

COMING IN MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

so anyone got any tips on making the rear windows roll down?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Before








after


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


:uh::nono::twak:


----------



## BigTexan (Dec 19, 2011)

If this Lecab falls through I am definitely getting a coupe.....TTT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


Its not 90'd to start with


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

BigTexan said:


> If this Lecab falls through I am definitely getting a coupe.....TTT


Congrats on the coupe


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

brett said:


> Congrats on the coupe


:rofl:


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT.....cadillac fest


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

2 t m t 4 2011!!!
lac broughams:wave:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::twak:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> COMING IN MAY 2012 BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CADILLAC CONNECT


Keep us posted. We got a few cars interested.


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Im looking for tan leather interior for my coupe. Anyone have any?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Super clean


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> 2 t m t 4 2011!!!
> lac broughams:wave:


What about mah coupe deville's riderz :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> What about mah coupe deville's riderz :biggrin:


you know i gots mad Love 4 them 2!!
:shh:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


looked way cleaner before the roof got chopped and it was painted red and the skirts on oh and the split bumber and grill dont look good... this ones from Imperials right/


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

84CoupeDe said:


> What about mah coupe deville's riderz :biggrin:


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

JUST WANTED TO SHARE MY BROUGHAM WITH MY CADI BROTHAS!!!


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

BRIGHT WHITES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THASMOKEDOGG said:


> JUST WANTED TO SHARE MY BROUGHAM WITH MY CADI BROTHAS!!!
> 
> View attachment 416037


TO TIGHT ,LOVIN THE 3RD BRAKE LIGHT


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have a couple of 42 inch moons forsale complete here in losangeles if interested pm us with your contact


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

THASMOKEDOGG said:


> JUST WANTED TO SHARE MY BROUGHAM WITH MY CADI BROTHAS!!!
> 
> View attachment 416037


Thats sweet!!!! Anymore pics of the inside, trunk? Thx


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 416509
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 One of the best


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

44 INCH MOONROOF AND A 4O MIRRORED _







450 SHIPPED 44 AND 400 SHIPPED FOR 40 LOCATED IN UTAH_
I HAVE A 44 INCH MOONROOF MIRRORED, COMPLETE WITH ROOF SKIN SHIPPED 450 OBO


AND ALSO A 40 INCH FROM A FORD THUNDERBIRD JUBILE EDITION NICE WILL POST PICTURES UP IN A MINUTE LOCATED IN OGDEN UTAH, PHILLIPA 801-317-7959​


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LOVE THIS COLOR ON THIS FLEETWOOD!!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> whats wrong with this pic


Im glad I got to see a pic of the licoln grill and split bumper before I did it to mine :happysad: A for effort but I will have to pass :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

THASMOKEDOGG said:


> View attachment 416054
> 
> BRIGHT WHITES


Did that to my non equiped coupe and didnt have to cut that god awful hole in the roof :thumbsup: they are bright now :yes:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


MAN WILL YU KILLIN EM WIT THEM BLUE LIGHTS GOTTA COME 2 THA CRIB AND HELP ME INSTALL MINE


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

can't wait for " CADILLAC FEST " this year


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

midwestcoast said:


> MAN WILL YU KILLIN EM WIT THEM BLUE LIGHTS GOTTA COME 2 THA CRIB AND HELP ME INSTALL MINE


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

l.b. ryder said:


> can't wait for " CADILLAC FEST " this year


I HOPE YOU SHOW UP ALOT BETTER THEN GLASSHOUSE FEST


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

ttt........


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 410394
> View attachment 410395
> View attachment 410396


love this freaking color...


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

we have a few of these forsale in los angeles just picked up another today all 42's


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt.......


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

javib760 said:


>



albert final fantasy has the car now for sale in southern california


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

asc grill for sale 400.00 plus shipping


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 416509
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Damn is that stock color paint


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 410394
> View attachment 410395
> View attachment 410396


Now that what a fleetwood should look like


----------



## 85scraper (May 8, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 416509
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


this car is perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 417117
> View attachment 417118


CLEAN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

T T M F T!!!!!!!!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LOVE THE COLOR COMBO ON THIS FLEETWOOD!!!*


----------



## 85scraper (May 8, 2010)

just puttin it out there,i figured this is the post to do it,i really want to trade my 85 caprice landau for a 90'd coupe,if you have one or know anyone who does who might want to trade pm me and ill send you more info on the car,thank you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

badass lacs!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85scraper said:


> just puttin it out there,i figured this is the post to do it,i really want to trade my 85 caprice landau for a 90'd coupe,if you have one or know anyone who does who might want to trade pm me and ill send you more info on the car,thank you
> View attachment 421047
> View attachment 421057
> View attachment 421055
> ...


Gonna give her up, fam? Good luck on your trade, Homie!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 420821


:yes: :yes:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 421284
> View attachment 421285
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wow: :wow: uffin:


----------



## 85scraper (May 8, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Gonna give her up, fam? Good luck on your trade, Homie!


im trying to,but no luck so far:dunno:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*MY OLD COUPE
































*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my old caddy.i really miss this car


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

some old vegas pics!!!


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

my all time favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## 85scraper (May 8, 2010)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

TTT FOR THIS TOPIC!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> View attachment 424150
> View attachment 424151
> View attachment 424152


nice nice nice!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> TTT FOR THIS TOPIC!!!


My project


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

RobLouIzLuxurious said:


> My project


nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 420821


sick ass pic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my first 90'd out 83 in 2007. This wasnt a full frame though.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DJ PREMIER


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

click pic for video!


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> *MY OLD COUPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rims are sik


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

Got my Brougham back


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> nice!


Thanks homie


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> my first 90'd out 83 in 2007. This wasnt a full frame though.


I'm rolling with a partial...make it do what it does :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> the rims are sik


:yes:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

kandylac1 said:


> click pic for video!


I love how this caddy looks!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

4DA702 said:


> Got my Brougham back


pics or it didnt happen. just kidding


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

KandyPainted said:


> I love how this caddy looks!!!


thanks bro.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RobLouIzLuxurious said:


> I'm rolling with a partial...make it do what it does :biggrin:


i guess what i meant was it was 90'd but not fully frame swapped to the newer frame and chassis lije the one i have now. it was just kitted up.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I never thought anybody had pictures off my old cady "scarface"


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:SEEN UR CAR IN VEGAS THAT YEAR, NICE CADILLAC!!! **


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: MIKE LOPEZ @ CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654*


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

Big nene 1 said:


> I never thought anybody had pictures off my old cady "scarface"
> View attachment 426864


i got more need to scan them!!! that shit was nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i still got the street customs magazine that scareface was in


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> i guess what i meant was it was 90'd but not fully frame swapped to the newer frame and chassis lije the one i have now. it was just kitted up.


Oh ok. You on the right track now


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

str8lowriding said:


>


anymore info/pics of this car? i just fell in love


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:SEEN UR CAR IN VEGAS THAT YEAR, NICE CADILLAC!!! **


one of the best ever


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> *MY OLD COUPE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agggggh skeet skeet skeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i still got the street customs magazine that scareface was in


You selling it ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

car is looking sharp!!I like the interior too those are my favorite seats that came in these cars


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


Damn that's hard !


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANYMORE PICS?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

heres a few i took a few months back in sacramento at the socios car show.uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>





MidwestFleetwood said:


>





HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 428963





ricardo labrador said:


> heres a few i took a few months back in sacramento at the socios car show.uffin:


LOOKIN GUD FELLAZ:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

X ochocinco


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ricardo labrador said:


> heres a few i took a few months back in sacramento at the socios car show.uffin:


CAR IS NOW FOR SALE NEW NAME IS 
SOUTH SIDE POP LOCK ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP NO TIRE KICKERS:nicoderm:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it in thee West Now?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> ANYMORE PICS?


new background image :biggrin:


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> CAR IS NOW FOR SALE NEW NAME IS
> SOUTH SIDE POP LOCK ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP NO TIRE KICKERS:nicoderm:



:scrutinize: You can't be serious!? :rofl: SouthSide Poplock?....with San Jose reppin' all over the trunk :roflmao:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

En Sabah Nur said:


> :scrutinize: You can't be serious!? :rofl: SouthSide Poplock?....with San Jose reppin' all over the trunk :roflmao:


DON'T TRIP NEW TRUNK NO GOLD ALL CHROME :shh: AND JUST FUCKING AROUND WITH THE NAME


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:


x2 :wow:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

javib760 said:


>



Love this Coupe!!!


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Skim said:


> DJ PREMIER



And this is the Caddy that he's sitting in.....


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> DON'T TRIP NEW TRUNK NO GOLD ALL CHROME :shh: AND JUST FUCKING AROUND WITH THE NAME



:shocked:


Man, I ain't trippin'. I could care less about North South Califorina politics. I've always thought that was a pretty hot car, although I've never particularly cared for the name of it. So believe me, I can total understand the need for wanting to change it. I do. But "_SouthSide Poplock_" man, that's even worse! lol. You ain't right LOL. Besides, I don't know who that would be a bigger slap in the face to: The former owner or the current one. But again, I ain't trippin. I'm just sayin.



Good call on taking off the mural & the gold plating, though. I think the all chrome will help an already nice car look all that much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Skim said:


> DJ PREMIER


oooohhhhh snaaaaaaaap!! Primo!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

KandyPainted said:


>


uffin: nice!


----------



## back2dsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> ''Kansas City''
> View attachment 404515


 NICE REALLY NICE !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


that paint is deep who did the paint ?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

KandyPainted said:


>


 NICE FLEETWOOD!!!!:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> CAR IS NOW FOR SALE NEW NAME IS
> SOUTH SIDE POP LOCK ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP NO TIRE KICKERS:nicoderm:


price?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


>


 bwahaha it don't like that anymore :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

En Sabah Nur said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> Man, I ain't trippin'. I could care less about North South Califorina politics. I've always thought that was a pretty hot car, although I've never particularly cared for the name of it. So believe me, I can total understand the need for wanting to change it. I do. But "_SouthSide Poplock_" man, that's even worse! lol. You ain't right LOL. Besides, I don't know who that would be a bigger slap in the face to: The former owner or the current one. But again, I ain't trippin. I'm just sayin.
> ...


:uh:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> bwahaha it don't like that anymore :naughty:


Pics of the new look?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[video=youtube;Dft3Gbywoa]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dft3Gbywoa[/video]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

A QUICK PIC FROM THE WEEKEND


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Coast One said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CADILLAC FEST 2 JUNE 10TH IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT 
THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654
LORIDAZ JAPAN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC FEST 2 JUNE 10TH IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT
> THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654
> LORIDAZ JAPAN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


damn bad day dog think lowrider fest is gonna be in anaheim angeles staduim


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


> Pics of the new look?


soon!!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> bwahaha it don't like that anymore :naughty:


That was my Boys brougham... Sold 4 12 k


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> CADILLAC FEST 2 JUNE 10TH IN THE CITY OF DOWNEY FOR MORE INFO CONTACT
> THE CADILLAC CONNECT 714-371-5654
> LORIDAZ JAPAN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Lac Broughams 2 TTMFT


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> That was my Boys brougham... Sold 4 12 k


Any new pics of it!??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


>



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BIG O'S CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*WESTSIDE !!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> That was my Boys brougham... Sold 4 12 k


:no:................7k:yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


> Any new pics of it!??


It looks like thee 1's posted... Clean 85 Thoe .... Ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

BIG PAGE said:


> :no:................7k:yes:


Wow gr8 deal..


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

NICE COUPE !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> :no:................7k:yes:


I had that guy as a friend on muspace a couple yrs ago n he had it posted for 10,000 so he went down to 7 thats whats up! Thats def one of my fav cars!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


I love the gold, that caddy is real clean!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> I love the gold, that caddy is real clean!!!


x2.....i would love to ave some all olds on my next ride


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


> I had that guy as a friend on muspace a couple yrs ago n he had it posted for 10,000 so he went down to 7 thats whats up! Thats def one of my fav cars!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

KandyPainted said:


> :worship::worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 428963


:thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> KandyPainted said:
> 
> 
> > :worship::worship:
> ...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Rear wheel disc?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DVS said:


> Rear wheel disc?


96 impala rear end


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> A QUICK PIC FROM THE WEEKEND


[SIZE=5[FONT=Century Gothic][/FONT] spring almost here buddy


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

1 more i found, enjoy


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> 96 impala rear end
> View attachment 431994


Yeah I got one just haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

DAMM!!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, LOVE UR LECAB!!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> DAMM!!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, LOVE UR LECAB!!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship:


Thank you brother.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

DVS said:


> Yeah I got one just haven't done anything with it yet.


it's a must have up grade:shh:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

What disc/disc booster would you run for it to work properly


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DVS said:


> What disc/disc booster would you run for it to work properly


is that a real question?
how bout a 96 impala booster, which is probably the same setup allready in a cadillac...
my question is the rear end shortened to tuck wheels in a caddy?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/just...9420025?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19cd5a2779


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

brett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/just...9420025?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19cd5a2779

















:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

brett said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/just...9420025?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19cd5a2779


:worship: clean ass hell, woudlnt mind rollin this stock.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

brett said:


> is that a real question?
> how bout a 96 impala booster, which is probably the same setup allready in a cadillac...
> my question is the rear end shortened to tuck wheels in a caddy?


Just asking because while building my brothers truck the disc/disc setup was different than the disc/drum setup because if the proportioning valve.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Same booster no shortening


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> Same booster no shortening


Thanks


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

brett said:


> my question is the rear end shortened to tuck wheels in a caddy?


I have the older model caddy disc rear end and it rubs real bad(I didn't shorten it) can't even lay it no more im swaping it out with the 95 impala rear end


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

DVS said:


> Just asking because while building my brothers truck the disc/disc setup was different than the disc/drum setup because if the proportioning valve.


My bad, yes possible difference in proportioning valve but would be same booster I would think


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

BIG PAGE said:


> Same booster no shortening


Nice


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:


clean:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrT6...xt=C31c51d3UDOEgsToPDskJTi5OE4yN5Tz_7taozl1RS

My caddy work in progress, first 90's convert of europe  
i have question, if i put 14 inches wire whells it will touch on the back and destroyed the tire??? 
13 inch is it too dangerous on it? 
thanks homies


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

elgringodelparis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrT6...xt=C31c51d3UDOEgsToPDskJTi5OE4yN5Tz_7taozl1RS
> 
> My caddy work in progress, first 90's convert of europe
> i have question, if i put 14 inches wire whells it will touch on the back and destroyed the tire???
> ...


I believe Daytons and maybe Zenith are the only wheels you can run in a 14 without problems. I have Daytons and no problems


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

elgringodelparis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrT6...xt=C31c51d3UDOEgsToPDskJTi5OE4yN5Tz_7taozl1RS
> 
> My caddy work in progress, first 90's convert of europe
> i have question, if i put 14 inches wire whells it will touch on the back and destroyed the tire???
> ...


roll 13x7s it looks a lot better


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

To Thee Top


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks homie, and whut the size of your tires? thanks a lot


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you just have to grind the wheel well trim a little bit and it should clear, just keep test fitting rim till it clears


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cadillac Fest 2012​The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Cadillac Fest will be held in Downey at:
*Bobs Broiler, 7447 Firestone Blvd. Downey, CA 90241*​*June 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012* (Move in will start at 7am to 9am)​*CADILLAC’S ONLY, FREE TO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS!!*​Bring out the entire Family & check out the ONLY all Cadillac Fest around. 

This is an exhibition only event, come out and get a chance to chop it up with other Cadillac enthusiasts. 

There will be something for everyone, from Classic All Original Cadillac’s to Complete Show vehicles 
*June 10, 2012 9am to 4pm*​Last years event was a packed house, so be sure to get there early to get the best spots available.
The Entire Lot is ours for the day and there is more than enough parking to safely park your trailer close-bye. 
*No Outside Food Allowed!!*​Bob’s Broiler will be serving up just about everything you can think of, so no need to worry about bringing along a BBQ or having to find good food that doesn’t cost an arm and a leg. 

For more information call *The Cadillac Connect: (714) 371-5654*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> roll 13x7s it looks a lot better


x9999999 do yourself a favor and roll the 13's. I have a 83 coupe. Even after cutting the quarter panel lip it still slices the tire on the pass side while rolling dropped in the back. To correct this problem I have bought 2- 13X5.5's for the rear. Prolly wont tell the difference. Good luck!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i be damn i ride 13x5s lol:loco::wave:


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

thank for all, ll think try in 13 rules héhé !


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i be damn i ride 13x5s lol:loco::wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

brett said:


> is that a real question?
> how bout a 96 impala booster, which is probably the same setup allready in a cadillac...
> my question is the rear end shortened to tuck wheels in a caddy?


I believe you can run the same booster and proportion valve I will find out soon. The Impala or better yet the 9C1 Caprice Police car rear end (which I have) isn't any shorter but will be a direct bolt up. I shortened mine .75" on each side which will give me a .25" clearance w/o moving the lower trailing arms brackets inward or cutting any fender trim while still being able run a 13/14x7 wheel. Here are some pics.. oh and i had the shafts shorted and resplined at a local machine shop

layout w 4 tangent lines w center punches for precise alignment 









cut









spliced/tacked the back grooved for proper penetration, then braced before welding









Welded in vertical up position then die pen. tested before powder coating









Test fit for clearance


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> i be damn i ride 13x5s lol:loco::wave:


Im not paying 400 to get my rear end narrowed :no: besides its an 1.5" difference from a 7 :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION, I 4GET WHAT THEY CALLED BUT IN THE MOTOR BAY THERES 2 LONG METAL BRACES 1 ON EACH SIDE BY THE FENDER WHELLS GO FROM THE FIRWALL AND BOLTS TO THE RADIATER SUPPORT, DO YOU HAVE TO HAVE THEM IN THERE?? OR COULD I ROMOVE THEM WITH THE CARS THAT BE CONNECTED ON THEM


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Im not paying 400 to get my rear end narrowed :no: besides its an 1.5" difference from a 7 :dunno:


Fabbed up the rear end myself, shafts where machines for 55$ a piece


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> Im not paying 400 to get my rear end narrowed :no: besides its an 1.5" difference from a 7 :dunno:


I SEEN THEM 13X5S AND THEY LOOK FUNNY TO ME


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

]Cadillac Fest 2012[/CENTER][/CENTER]The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Cadillac Fest will be held in Downey at:
*Bobs Broiler, 7447 Firestone Blvd. Downey, CA 90241**June 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012* (Move in will start at 7am to 9am)*CADILLAC’S ONLY, FREE TO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS!!*​Bring out the entire Family & check out the ONLY all Cadillac Fest around. 

This is an exhibition only event, come out and get a chance to chop it up with other Cadillac enthusiasts. 

There will be something for everyone, from Classic All Original Cadillac’s to Complete Show vehicles 
*June 10, 2012 9am to 4pm*​Last years event was a packed house, so be sure to get there early to get the best spots available.
The Entire Lot is ours for the day and there is more than enough parking to safely park your trailer close-bye. 
*No Outside Food Allowed!!*​Bob’s Broiler will be serving up just about everything you can think of, so no need to worry about bringing along a BBQ or having to find good food that doesn’t cost an arm and a leg. 

For more information call *The Cadillac Connect: (714) 371-5654*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I SEEN THEM 13X5S AND THEY LOOK FUNNY TO ME


I know I know......... oh did I mention I had engraving done :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF U DID GO THE 5S GET SOME FOR THE FRONTS TO,SAY WHAT ENGRAVING!!! TO THE 13X5S??


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I SEEN THEM 13X5S AND THEY LOOK FUNNY TO ME


X2:yessad:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cadillac Fest 2012​The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual Cadillac Fest will be held in Downey at:
*Bobs Broiler, 7447 Firestone Blvd. Downey, CA 90241*
*June 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2012* (Move in will start at 7am to 9am)
*CADILLAC’S ONLY, FREE TO ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS!!*​
Bring out the entire Family & check out the ONLY all Cadillac Fest around. 

This is an exhibition only event, come out and get a chance to chop it up with other Cadillac enthusiasts. 

There will be something for everyone, from Classic All Original Cadillac’s to Complete Show vehicles 
*June 10, 2012 9am to 4pm*​Last years event was a packed house, so be sure to get there early to get the best spots available.
The Entire Lot is ours for the day and there is more than enough parking to safely park your trailer close-bye. 
*No Outside Food Allowed!!*​Bob’s Broiler will be serving up just about everything you can think of, so no need to worry about bringing along a BBQ or having to find good food that doesn’t cost an arm and a leg. 

For more information call *The Cadillac Connect: (714) 371-5654*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> QUESTION, I 4GET WHAT THEY CALLED BUT IN THE MOTOR BAY THERES 2 LONG METAL BRACES 1 ON EACH SIDE BY THE FENDER WHELLS GO FROM THE FIRWALL AND BOLTS TO THE RADIATER SUPPORT, DO YOU HAVE TO HAVE THEM IN THERE?? OR COULD I ROMOVE THEM WITH THE CARS THAT BE CONNECTED ON THEM


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


I think u have 2 take thee header off 2 get 2 them,could be rong


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS SAYING DO I NEED THEM OR COULD I JUST GO AWAY WITH THEM????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> IF U DID GO THE 5S GET SOME FOR THE FRONTS TO,SAY WHAT ENGRAVING!!! TO THE 13X5S??


lol naw I was just saying that to take your mind of the 5.5's :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> I think u have 2 take thee header off 2 get 2 them,could be rong


I dont know but they look like a pain to get out without dissassembling everything


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> lol naw I was just saying that to take your mind of the 5.5's :cheesy:


FUNNY LOL BUT MY CLIP WAS OFF AND JUST WANT TO KNOW IF I CAN JUST LEAVE THOSE BRACES OFF OR DID I NEED THEM??????????????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> FUNNY LOL BUT MY CLIP WAS OFF AND JUST WANT TO KNOW IF I CAN JUST LEAVE THOSE BRACES OFF OR DID I NEED THEM??????????????


Id say leave them there, they stiffin up the front end, all you have to do is cut a notch in them for your cylinders :fool2:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Id say leave them there, they stiffin up the front end, all you have to do is cut a notch in them for your cylinders :fool2:


X2 ADDITIONAL SUPPORT FOR THE BIG FRONT CLIP . ALOT MORE ROOM IF YOU DELETE THEM


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

84CoupeDe said:


> I have the older model caddy disc rear end and it rubs real bad(I didn't shorten it) can't even lay it no more im swaping it out with the 95 impala rear end


nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> X2 ADDITIONAL SUPPORT FOR THE BIG FRONT CLIP . ALOT MORE ROOM IF YOU DELETE THEM


yeah but they do look :fool2: when they are chromed :naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.GM84 said:


> X2 ADDITIONAL SUPPORT FOR THE BIG FRONT CLIP . ALOT MORE ROOM IF YOU DELETE THEM


damnit,the reason i asked cuz when i had put my clip on, the braces didnt line up,it was ajusted to hi when i re installed them,now i have to take my whole damn clip off after i justed alighned my fenders!!! why why why


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Id say leave them there, they stiffin up the front end, all you have to do is cut a notch in them for your cylinders :fool2:


X2 makes thee headr nice and tite


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> damnit,the reason i asked cuz when i had put my clip on, the braces didnt line up,it was ajusted to hi when i re installed them,now i have to take my whole damn clip off after i justed alighned my fenders!!! why why why



you should be able to install them with the clip on start from the core support then to the shell for them not to fit your core support would be way to far forward then you would have gaps all the way around hood, fenders and doors don't rush shit :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u think? tell me how to get to the bolts on the firewall side then? seems impossible to me. its not to far foward or to close,its sits up a few inches from the holes but its in the right area ts just up some


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Got me a new 2 door 90'd Brougham! Sneak peek


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Yooooi


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410776 4 sale


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

PARTING OUT A 80S FLEETWOOD, THESE ARE PARTS IM JUST NOT GONNA NEED 

FRONT AND REAR DOOR PANELS WITH ARM RESTS -200 SHIPPED

FLEETWOOD WINDOWS 175 SHIPPED

ALL FLEETWOOD TRIM FROM HEADER TO AROUND THE REAR WINDOW 250 SHIPPED

ROCKERS ARE NOT FORSALE

WILLING TO TRADE FOR SOME 90 PIECES I NEED​


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Any pics ov the door panels


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Got me a new 2 door 90'd Brougham! Sneak peek


SO YOU GOT 2??


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO YOU GOT 2??


Yup 2 85's 90ed mine almost done.,this 1 on thee back burner till Caddy FE$T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and side by side pics:scrutinize:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...E&G HOUSE GRILL...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY
*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

85 42 inch moon all 90ed


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> u think? tell me how to get to the bolts on the firewall side then? seems impossible to me. its not to far foward or to close,its sits up a few inches from the holes but its in the right area ts just up some


I have no idea sorry :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> 85 42 inch moon all 90ed


SOME 1 GAVE UP ON THE PROJECT?? U RE DOING IT OR KEEPIN IT THE SAME,MORE PICS NICCAAAAAA LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> I have no idea sorry :dunno:


DAMNIT MAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


Nice just paint


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WISH IT WAS JUST PAINT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Trust paint it and You have a different opinion


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PAINT IT LAST FOR ME,


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...COUPE OPERA LIGHTS...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY............I HAVE 2 PAIRS OF LIGHTS
*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

CADILLAC D said:


> *FOR SALE...COUPE OPERA LIGHTS...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY............I HAVE 2 PAIRS OF LIGHTS
> *


NICE


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello there!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

4k obo lmn


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bangin deal:naughty:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think everyone gives up on their car at some point. I've given up on mine like a hundred times! But when I see a new pic someone posts up of their lac I wanna keep pushin on mine.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> bangin deal:naughty:


Thanks just need thee room ,2 Dam big + I have 2 finis my Ryder ,! Feel me


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

4DA702 said:


> I think everyone gives up on their car at some point. I've given up on mine like a hundred times! But when I see a new pic someone posts up of their lac I wanna keep pushin on mine.


Yup... Can't try and Focus on 2 broughams.. Gotta finish my ryder


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Yup... Can't try and Focus on 2 broughams.. Gotta finish my ryder


:uh:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4DA702 said:


> I think everyone gives up on their car at some point. I've given up on mine like a hundred times! But when I see a new pic someone posts up of their lac I wanna keep pushin on mine.


see it all the time,they fail to relize it takes time and patients,they want to make rider over night,i say i got another good year before im kinda satified and can move on to the next project


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Out soon


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


Damn they fucked that car up BAD!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


> Damn they fucked that car up BAD!


Why is that?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hno:


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Is anybody selling a frame for a 2 door 1983 coupe in Cali and what's the price


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thats gangsta


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks dope as fuck to me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

to his ... his own


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

jcmascorro said:


> Is anybody selling a frame for a 2 door 1983 coupe in Cali and what's the price


Hit up mr.gm84 he was a few of them and his in Cali.


----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

T T T...uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Slammed_Lac said:


> T T T...uffin:


:wow: :fool2:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:rofl::drama:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Sup y'all


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> see it all the time,they fail to relize it takes time and patients,they want to make rider over night,i say i got another good year before im kinda satified and can move on to the next project


X2 long time


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Skim said:


>


That's how my other 1 looks Like ,color wizened!, looks Hoot Skim loc


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Skim said:


>



right click and save clean ass rides as always skim :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Interested in a trade let me know http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/323844-1981-chevy-monte-carlo-convertible-trade.html


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Skim said:


>


Damn Skim she looks good all cleaned.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


>


now thats how they should look :yes:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Skim said:


>


*clean *:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Skim said:


>


super bad homie!!! do you know the name or code of the paint?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man that is a clean ass lac. Lol


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

TrueOGcadi said:


> super bad homie!!! do you know the name or code of the paint?


Ditto that skim, beautiful coupe... Brandywine?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Skim said:


>


Clean Lac!!! Playa!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

X85


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

question to all the caddy guys in here - is there a place that sells new body mounts for 82 coupe devilles? thanks for info


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup: clean and simple.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Skim said:


>


Damn thats nice!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> question to all the caddy guys in here - is there a place that sells new body mounts for 82 coupe devilles? thanks for info


PM sent..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Skim said:


>


Mickey did a awesome job on my old lac!! Cant wait to see what you have in store for it skim!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

BIGBODY_EDDIE said:


> Mickey did a awesome job on my old lac!! Cant wait to see what you have in store for it skim!!


Skim no longer has the car I do now. I just plan on repainting it the same color with stripeing, lifting it with full chrome undies, a little chrome and paint under the hood. Its just going to be a street car to roll with the wife and kids.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> Skim no longer has the car I do now. I just plan on repainting it the same color with stripeing, lifting it with full chrome undies, a little chrome and paint under the hood. Its just going to be a street car to roll with the wife and kids.


Damn skim didnt have that long, congrats on beautiful car, you know if tthats brandywine?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

brett said:


> Damn skim didnt have that long, congrats on beautiful car, you know if tthats brandywine?


Thanks, he had it for a while he got it last summer, Im not sure on the color but the cans in the trunk so i can check.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

I got a 368fi in mine, is it worth keeping?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks, he had it for a while he got it last summer, Im not sure on the color but the cans in the trunk so i can check.


What you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn :nicoderm:


Skim said:


>


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Y'all remember this 1? Sold 4 6 k


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> What you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?


I paid $5300 with out wheels, but i didnt get it from Tony there was a 3 way deal that went down. Skim traded it and cash form a 63 and the guy he got the impala from didnt want the car so he hit me up, knowing I was looking for a caddy.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> I have the older model caddy disc rear end and it rubs real bad(I didn't shorten it) can't even lay it no more im swaping it out with the 95 impala rear end


what year caddy is this off of? looks real clean.
no reinforcements?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> I paid $5300 with out wheels, but i didnt get it from Tony there was a 3 way deal that went down. Skim traded it and cash form a 63 and the guy he got the impala from didnt want the car so he hit me up, knowing I was looking for a caddy.


Gr8 price 4 a nice clean Brougham! Wht year is it?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

83, and whats real cool about it is thats the year I was born!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> I paid $5300 with out wheels, but i didnt get it from Tony there was a 3 way deal that went down. Skim traded it and cash form a 63 and the guy he got the impala from didnt want the car so he hit me up, knowing I was looking for a caddy.


Good deal :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A DOPE DEAL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


:| :inout:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Y'all remember this 1? Sold 4 6 k


On ebay right?


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

DVS said:


> Damn Skim she looks good all cleaned.


LOL

I know why you said that fucker. It was my work truck and it looks good still. It's actually a factory 92 brougham red with black toner mixed in it. I was trying to get it to look like the lexus color black garnet.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


> 83, and whats real cool about it is thats the year I was born!


good buy.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

sj_sharx4 said:


> LOL
> 
> I know why you said that fucker. It was my work truck and it looks good still. It's actually a factory 92 brougham red with black toner mixed in it. I was trying to get it to look like the lexus color black garnet.


I new it.. Looks almost candy!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> 83, and whats real cool about it is thats the year I was born!


Lol.. That's a keeper! Any new pics since u have it now?


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

LostInSanPedro said:


> what year caddy is this off of? looks real clean.
> no reinforcements?


79 broum yeah they cut a metal tube in half and weld it to the axel I wanted the og look but with some type of renforcement :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Sold for 5500


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i need to know how to take off all the stainless trim around the windows and windshield and around the vinyl top and the spears and the stuff on the trunk. someone want to help me out? :cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## YWSEAN (Feb 18, 2012)

That's cold!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Lol.. That's a keeper! Any new pics since u have it now?























Car aint mine anymore the lil meskin hangin out the roof and his lil bro repoed that shit from me


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

fool2 said:


> i need to know how to take off all the stainless trim around the windows and windshield and around the vinyl top and the spears and the stuff on the trunk. someone want to help me out? :cheesy:


 HAVE FUN JUST DID MINE NOT TOO LONG AGO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

fool2 said:


> i need to know how to take off all the stainless trim around the windows and windshield and around the vinyl top and the spears and the stuff on the trunk. someone want to help me out? :cheesy:


http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item...=product_ads&gclid=CK2etueMva4CFbAHRQod7RVMDQ


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE 1980-1992 E&G GRILL..PM ME FOR PRICE...I HAVE PAYPAL*


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 442459
> View attachment 442460
> View attachment 442461
> 
> ...


Sweet! TTT


----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

my 81 Fleet ~ mean green


----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Rose bole show !!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Old pic


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

~ TTT ~


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

X85


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rimshot:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of someone that converts the coupes into a convertible and what's the price?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

anybody know where to get inside and outside window felts for an 82 coupe deville? 

rubber fr rear quarter windows needed as well :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> question to all the caddy guys in here - is there a place that sells new body mounts for *84* coupe devilles? thanks for info





Hooked 2 Glass said:


> anybody know where to get inside and outside window felts for an *84 *coupe deville?
> 
> rubber fr rear quarter windows needed as well :biggrin: thanks



althought I dont think that there is a differnce - I was asking about an 84


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

jcmascorro said:


> Does anyone know of someone that converts the coupes into a convertible and what's the price?


Pm sent


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Up......


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT A FUNKY LAC HOMIE!! WHATS THAT UNDER THE HOOD??


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> anybody know where to get inside and outside window felts for an 82 coupe deville?
> 
> rubber fr rear quarter windows needed as well :biggrin: thanks


Get with kakalak or with mr.lac or mr.gm84


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

DVS said:


>


:worship:


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Love them lacs!!!


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just love the 80's Coupes n Big Body Cadillac's. I need another 1:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

martin64 said:


>


That's creative


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

got the caddy on a show being filmed for discovery channel.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT ARE THEY DISCOVERING??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHAT ARE THEY DISCOVERING??


How we have fun in Texas:yes:....:machinegun:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> How we have fun in Texas:yes:....:machinegun:


What they discovered is that the next time you see a lowrider lac they may have a trunk full of automatic weapons.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Get with kakalak or with mr.lac or mr.gm84


thanks :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good looking lacs in here


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> What they discovered is that the next time you see a lowrider lac they may have a trunk full of automatic weapons.


And you know thats right!!!


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Poo Broke said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


This bitch right here makes me wanna jump on a "Lac".


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 446042
> View attachment 446043
> got the caddy on a show being filmed for discovery channel.


What show is that homie....imma check that out when it airs...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

dj kurse 1 said:


> What show is that homie....imma check that out when it airs...


x2 :wow:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

It's called "fast and loud" I think. I'll check with my buddy to make sure it's a show about his buddy's hot rod shop out in Dallas.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

ttt 4 cadillacs


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if 13x7s will rub on a 1983 coupe deville. And whats the best way to go about it. Shorten the rear end?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

drasticbean said:


>


THE CADILLAC CONNECT HOOKED UP FREDILLAC WITH THE CAR AND CUSTOM EURO PANELS TO FINISH THIS BUILD PROJECT :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

jcmascorro said:


> Does anyone know if 13x7s will rub on a 1983 coupe deville. And whats the best way to go about it. Shorten the rear end?


on my 83 coupe my rear tires mounted on 13X7's rub the inner lip. I have cut the inner lip and it still rubs. Only solution that I seen is to ride 13x5.5's on the rear or narrow your rear end. Shop here wanted 4and some change to narrow it. I now am running the 13X5.5's on the rear and 13x7's on the front with 1/4" spacers. No grinding of the calipers needed.



Orrrrrrrr just done ride with your rear dumped. I like driving like that so that wasnt an option for me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

drasticbean said:


>


Badass lac!!!!!!!


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> on my 83 coupe my rear tires mounted on 13X7's rub the inner lip. I have cut the inner lip and it still rubs. Only solution that I seen is to ride 13x5.5's on the rear or narrow your rear end. Shop here wanted 4and some change to narrow it. I now am running the 13X5.5's on the rear and 13x7's on the front with 1/4" spacers. No grinding of the calipers needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Orrrrrrrr just done ride with your rear dumped. I like driving like that so that wasnt an option for me


Thanks kakalak


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

drasticbean said:


>





drasticbean said:


>





drasticbean said:


>





drasticbean said:


>


:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## martin64 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

jcmascorro said:


> Thanks kakalak


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:


I love that caddy :yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

jcmascorro said:


> Does anyone know if 13x7s will rub on a 1983 coupe deville. And whats the best way to go about it. Shorten the rear end?


Daytons don't rub


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAYTONS DO RUB BUT NOT AS BAD AS THE CHINAS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE COUPE !!!!!!!*


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


my all time favorite the paint on this one is beautiful... much props to Art Sr. uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

javib760 said:


>


 Davids clean cadi uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> THE CADILLAC CONNECT HOOKED UP FREDILLAC WITH THE CAR AND CUSTOM EURO PANELS TO FINISH THIS BUILD PROJECT :h5:



Thanks Mike for installing the digital dash on my 2 door will be bringing you my euro panels so you can mold them also :thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PICS!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 447637
> View attachment 447638
> View attachment 447639


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> Thanks Mike for installing the digital dash on my 2 door will be bringing you my euro panels so you can mold them also :thumbsup:


post pics of that bad boy loc! :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> Thanks Mike for installing the digital dash on my 2 door will be bringing you my euro panels so you can mold them also :thumbsup:



any time homie THE CADILLAC CONNECT is the one stop shop for cadillac's:shh:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> any time homie THE CADILLAC CONNECT is the one stop shop for cadillac's:shh:


I agree!! 90/96 u got them parts ..


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> Thanks Mike for installing the digital dash on my 2 door will be bringing you my euro panels so you can mold them also :thumbsup:


Any pics ov ur 2 door?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 447637
> View attachment 447638
> View attachment 447639


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

bad asss nice


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>





HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 447637
> View attachment 447638
> View attachment 447639


2 NICE ASS LACS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Up.......


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAYTONS DO RUB BUT NOT AS BAD AS THE CHINAS


Mine don't rub...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Dylante63 said:


> Mine don't rub...


MY 72S RUBBED A TINY BIT ON MY 90 BUT HAD TO TRIM VERY LIL TO FIX ITEZ FIX


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> DAYTONS DO RUB BUT NOT AS BAD AS THE CHINAS


i have had them on my 84 coupe and 85 Brougham and never had the rear rub on 13 x 7 Daytons


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Bump for the Clean Lacs!


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

I NEED HELP WHERE CAN I BUY A NEW CLIPS FOR A CADILLAC BROUGHAM FOR ALL THE MOLDINGS AROUND WINDOWS, VINIL TOP


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> I NEED HELP WHERE CAN I BUY A NEW CLIPS FOR A CADILLAC BROUGHAM FOR ALL THE MOLDINGS AROUND WINDOWS, VINIL TOP












http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/327816-mr-lacs-cadillac-parts-accessories.html 

I have all New Old Stock clips in stock.... 

Chapo
(562)276-6005


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...27816-mr-lacs-cadillac-parts-accessories.html
> 
> I have all New Old Stock clips in stock....
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks mr.lacs i got your number


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Any pics ov ur 2 door?


















Here is my 1985 FLEETWOOD project just had my 90's dash installed by MIKE. next thing is to install the 90's seat belts and a 44" moon.Waiting to finish my BIGBODY before it goes to paint :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> thanks mr.lacs i got your number


:h5:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 450961
> View attachment 450962
> 
> 
> ...


Good progress homie.:thumbsup:

Hit me up if your looking to get New Old Stock 44'' Moon roof weather seals, I have them in stock.:thumbsup:

-Chapo


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> :werd:


What's good homie? Hit me up to take care of the clips you need..

-Chapo


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


> Good progress homie.:thumbsup:
> 
> Hit me up if your looking to get New Old Stock 44'' Moon roof weather seals, I have them in stock.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Chapo


THANKS MR LAC. 
I WILL BE HITTING YOU UP ON THE SEAL :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> What's good homie? Hit me up to take care of the clips you need..
> 
> -Chapo


Man I keep forgetting to send that out. I will try and do it tomorrow. Can I return to the same address you put on the envelope as a return addy?? :nicoderm:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


That's a LuxuriouS lac right there :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Man I keep forgetting to send that out. I will try and do it tomorrow. Can I return to the same address you put on the envelope as a return addy?? :nicoderm:


Pm sent


----------



## HAMPTON (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this for sale? I know it's an older post so all good range rover all wood if it's not. It's Corey btw aka $RoLLs$


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

MR.LAC said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...27816-mr-lacs-cadillac-parts-accessories.html
> 
> I have all New Old Stock clips in stock....
> 
> ...


NICE CAR...........:thumbsup: YOU GOT TO SEE IT NOW....COMING OUT A LITTLE DIFFERENT STILL POPLOCK'N:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

So I'm looking for a fully euroed fleetwood coupe. 
Would like to find a full frame swap with a 5.7.
Clean and straight. 
No juice or bags, something that hasn't been cut up yet. 
I want to actually drive this one. 
Thanks.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SICK RIDE


JINXED32 said:


> SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

*TTt TO ALL THESE CADDY BUILDZ KEEP'M 90'D OUT *


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

FreddieD said:


> So I'm looking for a fully euroed fleetwood coupe.
> Would like to find a full frame swap with a 5.7.
> Clean and straight.
> No juice or bags, something that hasn't been cut up yet.
> ...


I know someone that has an 81 full 90d and stock pm me your info


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

LONNDOGG said:


> I know someone that has an 81 full 90d and stock pm me your info


you have a PM


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*Im looking for a clean ready 2 door 80-85 Fleetwood or Coupe Deville, must be clean in & out, lifted & reinforced (no junk), running good, and must have updated reg and preferably 90'd out...I got cash ready to buy. Cali only. *


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> NICE CAR...........:thumbsup: YOU GOT TO SEE IT NOW....COMING OUT A LITTLE DIFFERENT STILL POPLOCK'N:biggrin:


link to pics?


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> NICE CAR...........:thumbsup: YOU GOT TO SEE IT NOW....COMING OUT A LITTLE DIFFERENT STILL POPLOCK'N:biggrin:


What up dogg!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

Smokes999 said:


> What up dogg!


:wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

drasticbean said:


>


If the moldings and the top were another color that car would be the truth!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

JustPosting said:


> link to pics?


sneak peak......


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> sneak peak......


Whts u gonna do with it baby Boi ? It's me Neff-u


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Whts u gonna do with it baby Boi ? It's me Neff-u


what up loko.... what else you do with a lolo??? ride till the wheels fall off .....we did some changes already doggie wait till you see it....:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> what up loko.... what else you do with a lolo??? ride till the wheels fall off .....we did some changes already doggie wait till you see it....:thumbsup:


Lol 4 Shure I gotta stop by and see it in person!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOPE


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


DVS what size wheels you running? Your shit looks nice and strong. Beautiful car


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin: NICEE LAC!!!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

low4ever said:


> DVS what size wheels you running? Your shit looks nice and strong. Beautiful car


Thanks bro. I'm running 14x7 Daytons


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin: NICEE LAC!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lookin good daniel


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks Raul. I had good people working on it. It's going to need a little love in a few spots pretty soon.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


bad ass lac


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


 Real nice!!!!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

818 Brougham Ryder's TTMFT !


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> Thanks Raul. I had good people working on it. It's going to need a little love in a few spots pretty soon.


All you need is a real 90 grill!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> All you need is a real 90 grill!


he picked up one from The Cadillac Connect he will be at Cadillac Fest :thumbsup:what up Daniel


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

*clean*

:thumbsup:


DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> he picked up one from The Cadillac Connect he will be at Cadillac Fest :thumbsup:what up Daniel


Nice!!! Supp Caddy Mike ..... You ready 4 this weekend?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> All you need is a real 90 grill!





MR.GM84 said:


> he picked up one from The Cadillac Connect he will be at Cadillac Fest :thumbsup:what up Daniel


Thanks for the comments guys. 
Mike came through on the grill big time. You need to make some small Cadillac Connect stickers for your frequent customers.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> Mike came through on the grill big time. You need to make some small Cadillac Connect stickers for your frequent customers.


Ryder looks Hard!! And that's a good idea... Have C.Toons tag it up rite Quick


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Something small for the quarter windows.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

DVS said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> Mike came through on the grill big time. You need to make some small Cadillac Connect stickers for your frequent customers.


already in the works homie along with shirts uffin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

MR.GM84 said:


> already in the works homie along with shirts uffin:


Put me down for a sticker and a black 3x shirt.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

You bets Bring me 1 when I see you.... Lol!!!!
:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DVS said:


> Put me down for a sticker and a black 3x shirt.


x2 but a XL shirt :happysad:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> So I'm looking for a fully euroed fleetwood coupe.
> Would like to find a full frame swap with a 5.7.
> Clean and straight.
> No juice or bags, something that hasn't been cut up yet.
> ...



TTT


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I just picked up 2 42s will post pictures tomorrow forsale


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

plague said:


> I just picked up 2 42s will post pictures tomorrow forsale


damn bro you are one lucky mofo :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a asc 42 going for 350.....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> There's a asc 42 going for 350.....


That one looks pretty clean too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> damn bro you are one lucky mofo :yes:


I don't know about that, gonna ask 425 shipped


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


Nice pictures of your Lac homie...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

DVS said:


> That one looks pretty clean too.


Asc


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

plague said:


> I don't know about that, gonna ask 425 shipped


well Im just refering about you always finding thses roofs :yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

looking real good


DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

MR.LAC said:


> Nice pictures of your Lac homie...





408CADDYCREW_G said:


> looking real good


Thanks guys


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


Beautifull car!! Great photography too! Can you post larger versions of the side shots?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

DVS said:


> Had my cousin and his buddy take a few shots of my Cadillac last week.


sicc ass lac


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

MikeS said:


> Beautifull car!! Great photography too! Can you post larger versions of the side shots?


I'm trying to get them but they have been busy with other shoots making money and my stuff is free.


TRAVIESO87 said:


> sicc ass lac


Thanks


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's my caddy "Cherry Popp'in Caddy"


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Nice


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice fellas


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

El Lechero said:


> Here's my caddy "Cherry Popp'in Caddy"
> View attachment 456895
> 
> View attachment 456897


SWEET CADDY uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Coo


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> hno:


got one for sale asking 9 super clean thow with moon rims clip all brand new moldings


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Homie, I'll post more photos soon. 




bigdogg323 said:


> SWEET CADDY uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

COPPERTONECADI said:


> got one for sale asking 9 super clean thow with moon rims clip all brand new moldings


Got any pictures


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm liking most of these lacs with a full vinyl top. Kinda thinking of doing it to mine. A little different is good sometimes :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks cool I had a full on my last 1


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


Nice[/QUOTE]
Nice


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:clean


El Lechero said:


> Here's my caddy "Cherry Popp'in Caddy"
> View attachment 456895
> 
> View attachment 456897


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Bro!



CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> :thumbsup:clean


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


Fucken clean!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

4 sale! Pm me 4 more info!


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

Can somebody tell me how the quarter window trim is held on a CDV? Trying to figure out the best way to make this work on my Caprice.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

baldvogues said:


> Can somebody tell me how the quarter window trim is held on a CDV? Trying to figure out the best way to make this work on my Caprice.


HAS TO HAVE CLIPS WITH NUTS GUESS IF ITS GOING ON A CAPRICE THEN YOU MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE HOLES


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> HAS TO HAVE CLIPS WITH NUTS GUESS IF ITS GOING ON A CAPRICE THEN YOU MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE HOLES


That's what I was thinking but the glass pushes right up against the back of the frame so there's no room for nuts. I bought these and they'd be perfect if there was room for the nuts.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> HAS TO HAVE CLIPS WITH NUTS GUESS IF ITS GOING ON A CAPRICE THEN YOU MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE HOLES


Does the CDV window lay in the frame differently to allow for nuts, or is it clips?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

baldvogues said:


> Does the CDV window lay in the frame differently to allow for nuts, or is it clips?


THE WINDOW IS COVERED IN GLUE THE CLIPS GO IN THE CHROME THERE ARE 4 CLIPS I THINK CUZ I HAD THAT BACK IN 88 AND I STILL REMEMBER


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I dont think there are any clips the chrome is attached to the rubber surround and glued on and there are a few screws that go into it from the inside before the glass is glued in


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Easter Sunday 2012



























Gucci Interior


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

How much Homie


FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> 4 sale! Pm me 4 more info!


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

nice & clean homie


TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

CadillacsFinest said:


> How much Homie


$280


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> THE WINDOW IS COVERED IN GLUE THE CLIPS GO IN THE CHROME THERE ARE 4 CLIPS I THINK CUZ I HAD THAT BACK IN 88 AND I STILL REMEMBER





<<<DR.J>>> said:


> I dont think there are any clips the chrome is attached to the rubber surround and glued on and there are a few screws that go into it from the inside before the glass is glued in


DR.J, that's how it is on the box Caprice. Smiley I think I'm gunna try finding some clips that will work doing that.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

baldvogues said:


> DR.J, that's how it is on the box Caprice. Smiley I think I'm gunna try finding some clips that will work doing that.


ya on the cpe it is with nuts you can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's Mine, Still not finished


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*KLEEN FLEETWOOD! LOOKING GOOD!!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Spotted this beautiful ride in my town today


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats a ride from Unity CC British Columbia Chapter, that car is sick in person


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell ya it was and the owner is a cool dude to talk to also


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A BIGBODY E&G GRILL IN GREAT CONDITION LIKE MINES OR CAN WORK A PRICE OUT?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

http://postimage.org/


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

http://postimage.org/


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TEMPER909IE said:


> http://postimage.org/


Broughams look Banging....


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Broughams look Banging....


Thanks


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT......


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

need some Help....what are u fleetwood builders using for the Rubber Foam weather strip that goes on the interior opera window plastic cover panel...the weather strip that butts up to quarter Opera glass???? lmk Thanx


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if a 350 will fit a 1983 coupe?


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

jcmascorro said:


> Hey does anyone know if a 350 will fit a 1983 coupe?


Yea alot of people put 350's when they do the conversion. Just gotta have the tranny that goes with the 350


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Selling a 5.7 out ov a 90 brougham with all harness there still in car ... 6 bills.. Pm has a Lil chrome.. In la county


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

d'Elegance said:


> need some Help....what are u fleetwood builders using for the Rubber Foam weather strip that goes on the interior opera window plastic cover panel...the weather strip that butts up to quarter Opera glass???? lmk Thanx


nothing yet :run: I havent found anything that will work as a replacement. I wish I had a small piece of the og foam so I can look better


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm selling my 2 door 4500. Check my thread out in classifieds. located in Las Vegas


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

KAKALAK said:


> nothing yet :run: I havent found anything that will work as a replacement. I wish I had a small piece of the og foam so I can look better


Try home depot in the isle for door and window seals, I used some on some moonroofs its self adhesive foam tape. Maybe?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

they trailered tha caddy and monte all tha way 2 phoeniz for a show


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

jcmascorro said:


> Hey does anyone know if a 350 will fit a 1983 coupe?[/QUOT
> Chevy 350 in my old 82 two door Fleet Bro
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*CLINK ON LINK==>>>>NARDI 77-92 CADILLAC TELESCOPIC ADAPTOR'S<<<



77-92 Nardi telescopic adaptors (discontinue) 10 in stock. *

*








*


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

b4/after


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


DAMN that shit is Bangin:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


Is that a plum/black cherry?

Really thought about doing mine like that:cheesy:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE COLOR COMBO!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Can anybody tell me how to remove and reinstall the chrome trim around the rag top? And where can I get the clips from I think a couple of them broke? Thanks in advance.


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

brett said:


> Try home depot in the isle for door and window seals, I used some on some moonroofs its self adhesive foam tape. Maybe?


.....Thanx Brett...I found something there that worked just fine...its even made out the same exact material...just had to do a lil trimn...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Can anybody tell me how to remove and reinstall the chrome trim around the rag top? And where can I get the clips from I think a couple of them broke? Thanks in advance.


You have a PM :nicoderm:


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT......


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

d'Elegance said:


> .....Thanx Brett...I found something there that worked just fine...its even made out the same exact material...just had to do a lil trimn...:thumbsup:


Cool, no problem gotta improvise


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> Cool, no problem gotta improvise


Mine before and after, now its gone


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Whose got a full 90's conversion for sale.
Has to be uncut & a real fleetwood coupe.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a roiling shell 4 6bills in la ca.... 85 Fleetwood Brougamm 2 door


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

Got a question for my Coupe Deville owners......I was told a few years back that the Coupe devilles sat on a weaker frame than the Fleetwood coupes.....is this a true statement???? I've been noticing that my frame twist quite a bit in the front of my car and I don't even hop the damn thing......


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

same frame. not sure about the 77-79 though


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

can somebody tell me how to take off my window/door chrome moldings off my 80 coupe without bending or breaking them.thanks


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Ant said:


> can somebody tell me how to take off my window/door chrome moldings off my 80 coupe without bending or breaking them.thanks


push down then press up


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn thats a caddy


PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice ride playa


TEMPER909IE said:


>


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Damn thats a caddy


thanks brutha!


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

DUKE said:


> DAMN that shit is Bangin:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

rivman said:


> Is that a plum/black cherry?
> 
> Really thought about doing mine like that:cheesy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE COLOR COMBO!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Dippin' down Western & Imperial in South Central this past Sunday...WESTSIDE ridin'


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Bad ass


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

love that color blue temper


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

FreddieD said:


> Whose got a full 90's conversion for sale.
> Has to be uncut & a real fleetwood coupe.


I do homie if your serious pm me


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Dippin' down Western & Imperial in South Central this past Sunday...WESTSIDE ridin'


lookn good out there homie flip flop from mines


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

three of these for sale oops im sorry 2 now clean and complete


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Dippin' down Western & Imperial in South Central this past Sunday...WESTSIDE ridin'


CLEAN HOMIE!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Lady TNT said:


> three of these for sale oops im sorry 2 now clean and complete
> View attachment 474805
> View attachment 474806
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Dippin' down Western & Imperial in South Central this past Sunday...WESTSIDE ridin'



one of the cleanest cars you've ever had hope you keep this one..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

MISTER ED said:


> one of the cleanest cars you've ever had hope you keep this one..... :thumbsup:



hahahah its gone already! got major bills to take care of so i had to sell it and put away some money but im still gonna pick up another car, may not be better than what ive had but ill be rollin still


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


> hahahah its gone already! got major bills to take care of so i had to sell it and put away some money but im still gonna pick up another car, may not be better than what ive had but ill be rollin still


goddammit :facepalm:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

payfred said:


> TTT


Sweet ......!!!!!!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

$450 SHIPPED


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

One bumper kit left in our page for 400.00 let us know oh also we have the fillers also and dash pad tops


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 481062


Yeaahh :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

payfred said:


> TTT


Nice flake job homie. Who did your graphics?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Dippin' down Western & Imperial in South Central this past Sunday...WESTSIDE ridin'


That blue paint and grey interior..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

payfred said:


> TTT


Sweet!
I imagine that paint looks a million times better in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Dippin' down Western & Imperial in South Central this past Sunday...WESTSIDE ridin'


Clean!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

JINXED32 said:


> View attachment 481062


:thumbsupost pick of the digital dash i installed


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> Nice flake job homie. Who did your graphics?


Thanks dog this dude named Pablo did it for me. His name online is KANDY N CHROME. He has a topic on here...


Wizzard said:


> Sweet!
> I imagine that paint looks a million times better in person! :thumbsup:


Yeah its pretty crazy can't believe its my shit sometimes lol


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

payfred said:


>


Daaaaaaaaamn! ! !


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

FreddieD said:


> Whose got a full 90's conversion for sale.
> Has to be uncut & a real fleetwood coupe.[/QUOTE
> 
> here you go homie
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/335358-84-coupe-forsale.html


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

[h=2]85 Fleetwood Half Way 90'd Out[/h]85 Fleetwood Project for sale......... Stress points are reinforced. Has 90 front clip with the rear wrap. just need to mold doors and front of the qurarters...the trunk is set up for 4 pumps 12batts. set up not included . Does not run !!!! $2000obo This Is A Project!!

Text 775 315-1041 if you have any questions.

Located in Carson City Nv 30 miles south of reno


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

panfried said:


> Thanks dog this dude named Pablo did it for me. His name online is KANDY N CHROME. He has a topic on here...
> 
> Yeah its pretty crazy can't believe its my shit sometimes lol


I knew I recognized his work.. Amazing paint works!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*Ima be switching my original pillow top seats from my 2 door 85 brougham to some 90 pillow top seats. My question is, will there be anything I have to do to make them work, anything with the wiring ect or will the wiring be the same for the seat motors???*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

for sale


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

TEMPER909IE said:


> *Ima be switching my original pillow top seats from my 2 door 85 brougham to some 90 pillow top seats. My question is, will there be anything I have to do to make them work, anything with the wiring ect or will the wiring be the same for the seat motors???*


Pass side will plug right in drivers will not, then you have the folding back option for coupe, you can swap the coupe brackets to your 90 seats so they fold up for back seat access then you will lose the power recliner.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

brett said:


> Pass side will plug right in drivers will not, then you have the folding back option for coupe, you can swap the coupe brackets to your 90 seats so they fold up for back seat access then you will lose the power recliner.


It was the opposite for me. The driver side plugged in and the pass did not. And to fold the seats there was 2 bolt like pins 13mm that I took out to have the seats fold forward


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> for sale


Price ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> for sale


Looks like money in that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


Damn, that 2 door!!


----------



## mr83lac (Oct 16, 2010)

does anyone know what i need to make a 350 from a 92 fit on a 83 coupe ? i got hardness and computer. What other plugs in do i need ?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE FLEETWOOD HOMIE!!!! GOOD LUCK ON UR SALE!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

thats all u need


mr83lac said:


> does anyone know what i need to make a 350 from a 92 fit on a 83 coupe ? i got hardness and computer. What other plugs in do i need ?


----------



## mr83lac (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the info.bro:thumbsup:


----------



## mr83lac (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the info bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## jcmascorro (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody got a rolling chassis for sale for an 83 coupe in the LA area.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

_*
Damn clean rides
*_


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:worship::worship:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 486757
> View attachment 486758


----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

T T T


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 487882


Mutha is looking right! Put a 2inch tuck on it brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 487882


.......right click....save :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 486757
> View attachment 486758


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 487882


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Shot :thumbsup:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 487882


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

how do i unplug the door panel lights and rear map lights? also, i am taking the stainless trim off my 90 moldings and the rear quarter panel ones i can't get off because of the side parts. how do those come off? thanks.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 491092


I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS PICTURE


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT for the caddies :yes:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*omfg!
:fool2:







*


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 491092


Sweet!:nicoderm:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

brett said:


> Pass side will plug right in drivers will not, then you have the folding back option for coupe, you can swap the coupe brackets to your 90 seats so they fold up for back seat access then you will lose the power recliner.


I did not lose my power recliner when I did mine....you just have to do it right


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

d'Elegance said:


> I did not lose my power recliner when I did mine....you just have to do it right


Power recliner and the seat folds up?!


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

brett said:


> Power recliner and the seat folds up?!


....yes sir uffin:...both my seats ....ill even do a lil video..if u want to see them in action


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT 4 Caddyz


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

d'Elegance said:


> ....yes sir uffin:...both my seats ....ill even do a lil video..if u want to see them in action
> View attachment 492756


Cool didn't know ir could be done, how you do it?!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

d'Elegance said:


> ....yes sir uffin:...both my seats ....ill even do a lil video..if u want to see them in action
> View attachment 492756


 well then post the video den!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

fool2 said:


> how do i unplug the door panel lights and rear map lights? also, i am taking the stainless trim off my 90 moldings and the rear quarter panel ones i can't get off because of the side parts. how do those come off? thanks.


:dunno:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

brett said:


> Cool didn't know ir could be done, how you do it?!





BOSS HOGIN said:


> well then post the video den!!!!!!!!!!!


don't tell me theres only a few cats wit working recliners on a 2dr cadillac wit 90 seats  or maybe its a secret on how to do it :shh:...n other's dont want to say...well get your Popcorn ready Brett & Boss Hogin






...ima go to the shop n make a lil video :thumbsup:


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

d'Elegance said:


> sorry for f*%$ up angle on cell...but here it is....


:h5:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

d'Elegance said:


> don't tell me theres only a few cats wit working recliners on a 2dr cadillac wit 90 seats  or maybe its a secret on how to do it :shh:...n other's dont want to say...well get your Popcorn ready Brett & Boss Hogin
> View attachment 493156
> ...ima go to the shop n make a lil video :thumbsup:


 lol... :roflmao:nice looks good art :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Should the rivets for 90 moldings be installed before paint or is it okay to do them after?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

fool2 said:


> Should the rivets for 90 moldings be installed before paint or is it okay to do them after?


Before paint.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

d'Elegance said:


> sorry for f*%$ up angle on cell...but here it is....


is the passanger side a 80's seat


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> is the passanger side a 80's seat


Nope....90's mike...60/40 seats..wit 80's tracks...I was going to run my wires to door like the 90's but I found some N.O.S switch plates for both doors so kept switches on seat  I bought these seats off Mr.Lac :h5:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

here is a better Clip....90 seats..on my 2dr


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

NICE HOPPER


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Thats whats up


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

"dam that fucking caddy is bad" :h5:


----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

That cat didn't even give a fucc about even the slightest possibility of hitting the top of his garage lol


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


anybody want to sell me a nice and straight black rubber piece for the front bumper guard?


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

Anybody know why dude repainted it, did he crash it or something?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:* NICE FLEETWOOD! LOVE THE COLOR!*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...am-parts-80-2-door-brougham.html#post15604431
CLICK LINK


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


Love it


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*BADAZZ LACS !!!!*








:worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

heres my 84 thats been totally 90ed ... its for sale or trade also..........


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Have 90 taillights with bezels and harness, 90 corner lights AND LECAB QUARTER EMBLEMS ON EBAY ENDS FRIDAY


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up homies my caddys going to be on a show called fast and loud on the discovery channel tonight. It starts at 9 central time I think if y'all wanna check it out.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

d'Elegance said:


> here is a better Clip....90 seats..on my 2dr


fuck bad vid


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


i wanna clown like this is this MUFUASA setup


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Question.......can the rear top metal panel (between rear glass & trunk) be removed without removing the vinyl top?


----------



## Lac3re (Nov 1, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> What's up homies my caddys going to be on a show called fast and loud on the discovery channel tonight. It starts at 9 central time I think if y'all wanna check it out.


Saw the show...was it the maroon Lac when they went out shooting ?...


----------



## 909monte88 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lac3re said:


> Saw the show...was it the maroon Lac when they went out shooting ?...


ya man them bitches cut my shit out. They acted like they where gonna put the whole car on the show when the interviewed them fools:facepalm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup:th dog


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a question for you guys. Today at lunch my speedo start jumping around from like 20-90 that shit would jump like 20-30 mph at a time. But all the gauges still work and never flickered or anything so I don't think it would be a bad connection. Any ideas what I should look for?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

My new bitch


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

65chevyman said:


> i wanna clown like this is this MUFUASA setup


shit... any higher and he would of fucked it up by hitting the garage door...


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LOVE UR NEW CADDY!!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup:


TEMPER909IE said:


> My new bitch


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:**NICE FLEETWOOD! LOVE THE COLOR!*


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


 :thumbsup: CLEEANN!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:**NICE FLEETWOOD! LOVE THE COLOR!*


yeah that shits sick. i think my favorite ones are the ones with a real nice mono tone color scheme with matching moldings and top and everything.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## West82lac (Mar 11, 2012)

TEMPER909IE said:


> My new bitch


that was a good idea to use the rocker from a 4door:thumbsup: it looks good


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

West82lac said:


> that was a good idea to use the rocker from a 4door:thumbsup: it looks good


Nah im not much for that, ima end up getting 2 door rockers


----------



## Smokes999 (Nov 18, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> My new bitch


bad ass dogg


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Smokes999 said:


> bad ass dogg


Thanks brotha


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT For Cadillacs uffin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE FLEETWOOD HOMIE !!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> :biggrin:


nice caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE FLEETWOOD!!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 505500


clean! this is in El Paso, how come I never seen it???:dunno:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> :biggrin:


:fool2:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:seen this super clean brougham coupe on gas monkey garage... with guns in the trunk home had the crew shooting in the woods anyone seen that episode????


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

yup clean caddy 


MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever cut the top of one and made a convert with top in all


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

dj kurse 1 said:


> clean! this is in El Paso, how come I never seen it???:dunno:


It's only been out about 3 times the past 3 years, she's not ready yet


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

forsale in our post Lady tnt


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


:thumbsup: this one is nice!..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Never dissapointed when I come in here :no:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:seen this super clean brougham coupe on gas monkey garage... with guns in the trunk home had the crew shooting in the woods anyone seen that episode????
> ...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

makes me want a booty kit. i don't think it will fit in the garage with one on though :rofl:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


Clean and Simple :thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> It's only been out about 3 times the past 3 years, she's not ready yet


Not ready, looks ready to me...:yes: never seen it :dunno: I try to go out to the shows but mostly all of them are held on Sundays, I work Sundays 
Was this a frame off or that's on the to do list, hence "she's not ready"


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

Lady TNT said:


> View attachment 505947
> View attachment 505948
> View attachment 505949
> View attachment 505950
> ...


*what size is it?*


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

14 its in our page lady tnt.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

*Looking for someone in Northwest for poster photoshoot w/ stock looking 90'd 2 door.*

Looking for someone in the Northwest (closer to Seattle the better) for a poster photoshoot with a *stock looking* 90'ed 2 door, Fleetwood preferably but CDV would be fine. When I say stock looking I mean like as if Cadillac had actually made a 90 2 door Fleetwood and this was on the showroom floor brand new. I don't mean it has to be brand new condition, just clean and a factory type color, no murals or anything like that. PM me if you know someone or you've got what I'm looking for. You'll get some free posters out of the deal.

Example, all this one is missing is some Vogues:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> kingoflacz said:
> 
> 
> > Looks almost the same but not it the one on that show was mine, my top and moldings are gray this pic was while we were filming
> ...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> chrisdizzle said:
> 
> 
> > ooooooooooooo gotcha homie them jointz both hella clean......TTT for both of yall....i got a chocolate one soon..finishing up body work ... ill post soon...
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 *I SEEN THIS CADDY AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW LAST YEAR, ONE NICE FLEETWOOD!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:*


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DJ Englewood said:


> Has anyone ever cut the top of one and made a convert with top in all


:dunno:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*In my books one of the Baddest fucking 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD in Cali' :thumbsup: 
I took these pics yesterday @ the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.
*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *In my books one of the Baddest fucking 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD in Cali' :thumbsup:
> I took these pics yesterday @ the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *In my books one of the Baddest fucking 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD in Cali' :thumbsup:
> I took these pics yesterday @ the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.
> *


:wow::thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

@ thee 4th picnic shit was popin 








2012


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *In my books one of the Baddest fucking 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD in Cali' :thumbsup:
> I took these pics yesterday @ the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.
> *


nice & clean:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


bad ass caddy:h5:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> @ thee 4th picnic shit was popin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


look good
:thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> @ thee 4th picnic shit was popin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this lecab in cali now :dunno:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


 nice!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

85eldoCE said:


> this lecab in cali now :dunno:


It's 4rm the valley reps la... And 4 Wht I know it's was in Cali ....


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> It's 4rm the valley reps la... And 4 Wht I know it's was in Cali ....


so this isnt crickets old lecab from Majestics


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:buttkick:lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST BECAUSE ITS GREEN LOL


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

85eldoCE said:


> :buttkick:lol


lol


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

how many green lecabs can there b


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean ride's


BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:killem


FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

X2


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 501944
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> how many green lecabs can there b


dont forget nates lac...another green lecab.:naughty:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

85eldoCE said:


> how many green lecabs can there b


AT LEAST 3-4 THAT I KNOW OF, PLUS U CANT EVEN COMPARE THE PAINT NON THE LES THE PATTERNS TOTALLY DIFFERENT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG PAGE said:


> nice pic buddy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

85eldoCE said:


> how many green lecabs can there b


Thats why I'm going to redoo mines next year.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

i have only seen 2 n person crickets last year at cinco and pages 4 years ago at the dub show in NC


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*3 BADAZZ CADILLACS! NICE PIC! U SHOULD CALL THIS "3 THE HARD WAY"!!!!*








:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *In my books one of the Baddest fucking 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD in Cali' :thumbsup:
> I took these pics yesterday @ the INDIVIDUALS PICNIC.
> *


:thumbsup: And this MoFo is HOT :worship:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

son of a bitch, i didn't get to see this caddys! ALL 3 ARE TOP NOTCH! :worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :thumbsup: And this MoFo is HOT :worship:


*i fucking love this video, REAL RIDERS!
TTT*


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> how many green lecabs can there b


:banghead: Luckily mines not a LeCab :roflmao:


ricardo labrador said:


> dont forget nates lac...another green lecab.:naughty:


:facepalm:No trunk lock. Thats what i get for staying up all night to get it out to its first show. 

 Poor Car never gets out. Now that my son was born don't really have time for it. 
View attachment 507232


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


>


:worship: Three Top notch Caddys!!!!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :thumbsup: And this MoFo is HOT :worship:


Bad ass video! Love seeing real Ridas ride!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


>


I see you Will!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> View attachment 490690



The Baddest Coupe in Chicago, Hands Down!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :banghead: Luckily mines not a LeCab :roflmao:
> 
> :facepalm:No trunk lock. Thats what i get for staying up all night to get it out to its first show.
> 
> ...


LOL nate...it always the lil thing that get forgotten, overall the car was lookin dope that day...:thumbsup: my bad i forgot its not a lecab it a paris right? lol...family first, hows ur lil boy doin?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

We have a 14 inch bumper kit forsale. for450. Firm pics on our post


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :worship: Three Top notch Caddys!!!!


Thanks big homie!!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

can i use the digital dash out of my 93 bigbody for my 84?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Your caddy looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Your caddy looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you brotha


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Car looks real good. Clean come up! 
TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> Car looks real good. Clean come up!
> TTT


Thanks!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> @ thee 4th picnic shit was popin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mofo is on point


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

pitbull166 said:


> The Baddest Coupe in Chicago, Hands Down!!!


 THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DKM ATX said:


>


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*BADAZZ COUPE!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


Thanks man!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> can i use the digital dash out of my 93 bigbody for my 84?


Yes! with modifications...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


>


:wow: :worship:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MR.LAC said:


> Yes! with modifications...


 like what? 

wiring mods??


and does anybody know where the fuel pump relay is located on an 84 fleetwood


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


somebody know the tonage of springs and the number of turns of this badass lac? mine is on 3T 4springs and it's too soft and i touch the crossmember


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

In the process of a make over!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

​KING OF THE STREETS TAKES HOME $500


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
My buddy has a clean lac like that we were supposed to rol lit up to oklahoma this weekend and that fool flaked out at the last minute.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> My buddy has a clean lac like that we were supposed to rol lit up to oklahoma this weekend and that fool flaked out at the last minute.


Come pick it up and you can drive it out there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come pick it up and you can drive it out there.


oh dang that was quick...




Mission accomplished.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

* NICE CADDY! :thumbsup:*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

elgringodelparis said:


> somebody know the tonage of springs and the number of turns of this badass lac? mine is on 3T 4springs and it's too soft and i touch the crossmember


Guy on the switch is really good. I have 4.5 tons on mine and once its up there if if i miss the hit it will bottom out hard.


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 510676


Is that a blacc cherry paint?



HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> * NICE CADDY! :thumbsup:*


Thanks homie, your Caddy is good inspiration!:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

pitbull166 said:


> Is that a blacc cherry paint?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie, your Caddy is good inspiration!:biggrin:


It's a kandy burgundy....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

84caddy said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wishuwould (Jul 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

84caddy said:


>


A lot of respect to this Caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pitbull166 said:


> In the process of a make over!


what color is this i want something like this for my coupe


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Got a couple little things to do before she flies that WESTSIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

DKM ATX said:


>


 CLOWNIN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

payfred said:


>


uffin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


TEMPER909IE said:


> Got a couple little things to do before she flies that WESTSIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Paint job


payfred said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn is this rid all show


DKM ATX said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck with your ride


DJ Englewood said:


> what color is this i want something like this for my coupe
> 
> View attachment 512633
> 
> ...


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 510676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

SHOULD BE BACK ON THE STREETS SOON!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

payfred said:


>


 love the new patterns


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_*Here's my caddy at the Las Vegas Super Show 2011























*_


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> _*Here's my caddy at the Las Vegas Super Show 2011
> 
> View attachment 513706
> 
> ...


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 510676


That's nice Tury,I was just through there this week.Picked up a clean Fleetwood in Tucson Tuesday,I'll post picks later.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

BigLos said:


>





BigLos said:


>





BigLos said:


>





BigLos said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

SO CLEAN IS ON A WHOLE DIFFERENT YEAR BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BigLos said:


>


:wow:
that hood ornament bothers me thogh


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

payfred said:


>


:yes:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


>


sweet jesus :worship:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> View attachment 510676


:yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

NICE IS IT IN CALI?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

]







\


love that paint job more pics


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

BigLos said:


>


damn that one is nice!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*LUV THIS COUPE FROM THEE ARTISICS C.C.!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Nice Cadi bro, great color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

The CadiKingpin said:


> That's nice Tury,I was just through there this week.Picked up a clean Fleetwood in Tucson Tuesday,I'll post picks later.


Thanks carnal. What are the plans for the Fleetwood you picked up?


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> NICE IS IT IN CALI?


Thanks. It's in El Paso, TX


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

N.O.S Hard to find....Mini wreaths & Crest.....Fleetwood style Door knobs............................................................. PM me .


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

Is their a topic on how to modify the stainless steel rocker ?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

My daily driver :nicoderm:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

eastbay68 said:


> My daily driver :nicoderm:


thats clean bro


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

BLVDBROUGHAM said:


> Thanks carnal. What are the plans for the Fleetwood you picked up?


 90 that bitch!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

CE 707 said:


> thats clean bro


Thanks


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

eastbay68 said:


> My daily driver :nicoderm:


Nice Daily.....I want one like this uffin:
Nice


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

eastbay68 said:


> My daily driver :nicoderm:


this one came from a body shop in santa ana


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT for the 90'd Coupes!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

d'Elegance said:


> Nice Daily.....I want one like this uffin:
> Nice


uffin:


MR.GM84 said:


> this one came from a body shop in santa ana


It still has the shop name on the trunk uffin:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Is that green and orange?


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE..PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking for what issue of LRM was Anthony Fuentes Cadillac the seducer


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> Is that green and orange?


green and gold


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Who's got a fully 90d fleet for sale. Uncut!


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

X2


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


fucken nice caddy homie clean:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> fucken nice caddy homie clean:thumbsup:


 *THANKS HOMIE!:biggrin:*


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

picking this up in a few weeks. 80 coupe. Been sitting for 10yrs. Future plans for it is tan on tan with brown patterns. Gold D's. I'll b bak in the caddy family again...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


>


:wow:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

FreddieD said:


> Who's got a fully 90d fleet for sale. Uncut!


Id trade for a lecab:biggrin: Its uncut & clean. 5.7 + 700r4


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:rofl::facepalm::uh:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE KLEAN FLEETWOOD HOMIE!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> what color is this i want something like this for my coupe
> 
> View attachment 512633
> 
> ...


Its HOK Root beer Kandy base coat


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

are these rare like the lecabs? and do they make a 90 one?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

alot of them are made out of 4dr cars so they dont have much room inside


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> are these rare like the lecabs? and do they make a 90 one?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...oes-anybody-have-pic-cadillac-flower-car.html


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> are these rare like the lecabs? and do they make a 90 one?


they do make 90s one, they used one in biggies funeral.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> are these rare like the lecabs? and do they make a 90 one?


that's one of the nicer ones i've seen


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

ricardo labrador said:


> they do make 90s one, they used one in biggies funeral.


 thats looks crazy who made them?


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

check the booty kit


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thats looks crazy who made them?


im not really sure what company made them, they look like upgraded elco's.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thats looks crazy who made them?


coach shops a.k.a. limo makers
i have a hearse for sale 30,000 og miles i will be taking it out to the pomona swap meet tomorrow 
















sorry its not a two door


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ricardo labrador said:


> im not really sure what company made them, they look like upgraded elco's.


i think they were made by several companies that made limos and hearses and stuff. some look better than others


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> coach shops a.k.a. limo makers
> i have a hearse for sale 30,000 og miles i will be taking it out to the pomona swap meet tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

sorry its not a two door[/QUOTE] its a five door! what year and 5.7 or 5.0 ?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*SLOW & LOW SHOW*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


Car looks so good it needs 3 models saving this pic


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


Love this Caddy cant wait till mine lookz as good as urz Homie..:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

http://instagr.am/p/MgaBFxO3iZ/


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

http://instagr.am/p/Mv36uwu3my/


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

nice pic!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_At the Carnales Unidos Car Show 8-26-12






_


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real nice pics on this page


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Giving my hooptie a few hits in the driveway.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Dylante63 said:


> Giving my hooptie a few hits in the driveway.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> coach shops a.k.a. limo makers
> i have a hearse for sale 30,000 og miles i will be taking it out to the pomona swap meet tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


I need those side panels for my box caprice


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Question do I need to change the fenders to do the conversion or can I leave the 84z


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

to me,its better to change for better fitment,you can use the stock fenders and trim it some to fit the fillers,but they always seem to not look right with the clip on and everything else


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> to me,its better to change for better fitment,you can use the stock fenders and trim it some to fit the fillers,but they always seem to not look right with the clip on and everything else


so for best results i should change the whole front clip hood in all??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WOULD IF YOU GOT A PARTS CAR OR SEE 1 IN THE YARDS


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I WOULD IF YOU GOT A PARTS CAR OR SEE 1 IN THE YARDS


 what about the trunk?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> to me,its better to change for better fitment,you can use the stock fenders and trim it some to fit the fillers,but they always seem to not look right with the clip on and everything else


do it the right way the first time x2:shh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DJ Englewood said:


> what about the trunk?


trunks really the same and really dont matter depenps what trim you like on it but over all the trunks the same


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> do it the right way the first time x2:shh:


X3 :h5:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> BAD ASS!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> :nicoderm:


anyone have the back bumper strip for sale looking that piece only hit me up in pm


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

BAD ASS![/QUOTE] thanks homie this is my daliy!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Just picked this up tryin to get on the streets again


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

B{)


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Klean Ride Homie !!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm selling mine uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/346497-1982-cadillac.html


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

i like this:thumbsup: alot of people dont like to paint the insert on the plastics but im digging it


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 the whole car has been torn down and done up it has 90 frame 90 abs brakes and 5.7 engine a/c blows cold drives like a big body and to top it off i need a lil more elbow room so i put a bb arm rest!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> the whole car has been torn down and done up it has 90 frame 90 abs brakes and 5.7 engine a/c blows cold drives like a big body and to top it off i need a lil more elbow room so i put a bb arm rest!


 *BADAZZ RIDE HOMIE! CADILLAC LOOKS KLEAN!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 540462


nice&clean:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> the whole car has been torn down and done up it has 90 frame 90 abs brakes and 5.7 engine a/c blows cold drives like a big body and to top it off i need a lil more elbow room so i put a bb arm rest!


selling it?


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> selling it?


 thinking about it im working on something else but nothing drives better then a caddi!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thinking about it im working on something else but nothing drives better then a caddi!


cool keep me in mind or pm a ballpark would like first dibs on this bad ass caddy


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> cool keep me in mind or pm a ballpark would like first dibs on this bad ass caddy


 rite on bro will do thanks homie!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> rite on bro will do thanks homie!


Yo if Big Spanks changes his mind i'm in the market for a real nice and clean lac. Just like yours. Beautiful big homie. Hit me up if or when its on the market.
Big Spanks you got first dibs homie...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 540462


any more lacs from torres empire?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> rite on bro will do thanks homie!


:thumbsup:



low4ever said:


> Yo if Big Spanks changes his mind i'm in the market for a real nice and clean lac. Just like yours. Beautiful big homie. Hit me up if or when its on the market.
> Big Spanks you got first dibs homie...


:h5:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

thinking bout gettin a 90'd de elegance for my girl!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.*512* said:


> *I ALSO USED 1/4 SPACERS FOR MY 94 BIGBODY SO THAT I COULD RUN 13'S, AND NOT HAVE TO GRIND ON THE CALIPER. I CHANGED THE LUG NUTS GOT SOME WITH A LONGER SHANK, SO THAT IT GOES THRU THE ADAPTER AND SPACER. KEEPS YOUR STUDS FROM BREAKING OFF IF YOUR ON THE SWITCH ALOT. YOU CAN GET THE LUG NUTS FROM JD ZENITH WIREWHEELS....... *


where else could i get the these lug nuts from


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> where else could i get the these lug nuts from


any speed shop....


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

IM BACC


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

midwestcoast said:


> IM BACC


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

Beach City Ridaz in the hizzouse


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup bro aint seen ya in awhile on here,hows the lac comming


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

84 Fleetwood said:


> Beach City Ridaz in the hizzouse


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> IM BACC


bad ass clean:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

84 Fleetwood said:


> Beach City Ridaz in the hizzouse


clean & nice lac


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

84 Fleetwood said:


> Beach City Ridaz in the hizzouse


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> sup bro aint seen ya in awhile on here,hows the lac comming


Whats up man?...I know..i havent been posting on my build topic all year..Ive been on layitlow..all the time..looking at tech stuff n classifieds..but I never put my caddy on the back burner..last month I did a major tune up on it..new plugs cap wires rotor..and my rear end was leaking fluid out of the passengers side---got that fix after that shit lit up on fire when I was driving to the shop to get it fix!..didnt know the rear end could catch on fire..did the research on here and learned a lot---after the fact of course..lol..more to come as money permits-------------and thanks to all for all replies


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:barf:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

84 Fleetwood said:


> Whats up man?...I know..i havent been posting on my build topic all year..Ive been on layitlow..all the time..looking at tech stuff n classifieds..but I never put my caddy on the back burner..last month I did a major tune up on it..new plugs cap wires rotor..and my rear end was leaking fluid out of the passengers side---got that fix after that shit lit up on fire when I was driving to the shop to get it fix!..didnt know the rear end could catch on fire..did the research on here and learned a lot---after the fact of course..lol..more to come as money permits-------------and thanks to all for all replies


DAMN REALL,FUCC ALWAYS SOMETHIN HUH BRUH BUT YOU WILL BE RIDIN AGAIN


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


CA-CA...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> bad ass clean:thumbsup:





SHORTY84 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Still a work in progress. Just sharing pics. V.p. R.O. Detroit Lil J's Two Tone and my Gold Boss


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

84 Fleetwood said:


> and my rear end was leaking fluid out of the passengers side---got that fix after that shit lit up on fire when I was driving to the shop to get it fix!..didnt know the rear end could catch on fire..[/QOUTE] leaking what, differential fluid? And it caught on fire while driving. Fuck, I need to fix mine if that's the case, mine is leaking from driver side and at times, it is smoking and I get concerned about that. Was it an easy fix....lmk please.thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 WORKING ON ANYTHING NEW??


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


midwestcoast said:


> IM BACC


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> Who's got a fully 90d fleet for sale. Uncut!



TTT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*5TH WHEEL FOR SALE...PM ME FOR PRICE...PAYPAL READY







*


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


eastbay68 said:


> I'm selling mine uffin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/346497-1982-cadillac.html


----------



## Slammed_Lac (Jan 13, 2003)

T T T ... :finger: the rest. Nuthin but them Lacs!


----------



## everett (May 3, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


 THIS IS NOT A CADILLAC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO SHIT


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


lose the rims, different interior and it'll look decent.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


So Clean it should be illegal. Man that's a nice Lac.


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

View attachment 554004
View attachment 554005
i know its not finish,in process


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

Parts for sale


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Parts for sale


wat r u selling


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 559367


This sucka is baaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

​
nice:thumbsup:looking good!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:biggrin:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's my daily.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 559367


I see a LTD in the background. :squint:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> I see a LTD in the background. :squint:


You ever see the superman truck on here? It was a full size Chevy juiced on 22 spinners and he flipped it 3 wheelin at a picnic, that's his new ride!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> You ever see the superman truck on here? It was a full size Chevy juiced on 22 spinners and he flipped it 3 wheelin at a picnic, that's his new ride!


:roflmao:I remember. clean car btw


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 559367


 Nice!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks guys, it's my daily.


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Daaaaaaaammmmnnn thats a clean ass lac :thumbsup: etc


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


>


DAMN!!!!!!! Ol girl on the right.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

My project


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

9000.00


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*NICEE!!*


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

PICKED UP AN 84 LAST WEEK. GONNA START MESSING WITH IT SOON.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt nice rides


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

damn u bought it nice


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> PICKED UP AN 84 LAST WEEK. GONNA START MESSING WITH IT SOON.
> 
> View attachment 561984
> 
> ...


clean caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

QVO LOCO said:


> PICKED UP AN 84 LAST WEEK. GONNA START MESSING WITH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> View attachment 561984
> ...


Having one of the cleanest HD's around wasn't enough huh? Now you got to have one of the cleanest coupe's too... :dunno: I ain't hatin, I'm just jealous 

Looking forward to seeing what you got in store for the Cadi :thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Fellas...needs a few nick nacks here and there but it's a solid Car. Mag, thanks for the props big Dogg.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PUT THEM THANKS ON IT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:




more pics of this one


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> more pics of this one


 inside or outside ?


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> inside or outside ?


Both, lol
When is it going up for sale ?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

FreddieD said:


> Both, lol
> When is it going up for sale ?


got dibs:happysad:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> got dibs:happysad:


 yeesssirr big spankx!


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS NOT CUT RIGHT


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ITS NOT CUT RIGHT


 no sir 90 frame abs brakes and all that good shit!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> yeesssirr big spankx!


:h5:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nice Fleetwood Homie!!!!*



BOSS HOGIN said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> no sir 90 frame abs brakes and all that good shit!


Nice ride


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


 i need a fleetwood in my life,dope ride homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

BIG PAGE said:


> i need a fleetwood in my life,dope ride homie:thumbsup:


ain't nothing like a ragone though with the helmet hanging out!


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

FOR SALE 82 FLEETWOOD Call 313-896-8636 its not on craigslist or any other site for sale yet. Asking $2000 obo Will negotiate


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Just pulled this 81 fleet 90d in the garage yesterday. It's a surprise for my girl so it's going Mary k pink with flake.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup: BAD AZZ FLEETWOOD!!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: BAD AZZ FLEETWOOD!!!!


Thanks Homie..How You Been....Have a Great Holiday...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

DVS said:


>


Sick..


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

MR.LAC said:


> NOPE... IT'S NOT DONE WITH THE LEBRON REGULATOR OR WINDOWS ...IT'S ALL CUSTOM WORK.....  AND HE USE IS THE ORIGINAL QUATER WINDOW...
> 
> I KNOW THE HOMIE WHO FIRST DID THE QUARTER WINDOWS ROLL DOWN...
> 
> HE WILL MAKE ANY WINDOWS ROLL DOWN... ANY CAR, ANY MAKE FOR THE RIGHT $$$$...


Who and how much it'd be great as I'm like
Others doing the 90 thing but you'd be able
To use the master window switch from the
Four door brougham right????


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

DVS said:


>


Beautiful!!!:worship:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

My project wish i had more time to work on it


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

DVS said:


>


bad ass caddy very clean:bowrofl:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> 9000.00


looking homie!!


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow it's good 2 see some real nice 2 doors ... 
TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

A couple Lacs from the L.A Torres empire show.

The homie Jacks Le cab


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Individual CC


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

The homie George Le Cab


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I got a ??? Has anybody done a caddy with the qtr and back window that they roll down if so can u post sum pics tks


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work. 
562-276-6005

The homie Big O Lac :h5:*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> *Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work.
> 562-276-6005
> 
> The homie Big O Lac :h5:*


real nice!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR.LAC said:


> *Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work.
> 562-276-6005
> 
> The homie Big O Lac :h5:*


.

CLEAN REMEMBER TO CLOSE THE GATE :thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Seen this car in person...SWEEEEET RIDE!!!!^^^


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

For sale. 1800 obo Have the front fillers. Sorry dont know how to get pics bigger. 515-669-2357 Mike


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE...PM ME IF INTERESTED...PAYPAL READY















*


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*KLEAN AZZ FLEETWOOD HOMIE!!! LUV THE KOLOR TOO!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

MR.LAC said:


> Individual CC


Damn any more pictures of these two?


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

What size was factory moonroof? 36? 38?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Dino said:


> What size was factory moonroof? 36? 38?


22" foo!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

Douche


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Dino said:


> What size was factory moonroof? 36? 38?


sometimes 42


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Dino said:


> What size was factory moonroof? 36? 38?


For GM its 38 for G-bodys and 40 for caddys


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

Cool thanks


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

wat color is big os caddy


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Dino said:


>


clean ride


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

When building a fully 90d coupe I notice ppl rob the 4dr for its good . Has anyone put thier 2dr chassis in a 4dr frame? Thanks advance


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

C-ROW said:


> When building a fully 90d coupe I notice ppl rob the 4dr for its good . Has anyone put thier 2dr chassis in a 4dr frame? Thanks advance


 yup many are full frame/ drivetrain swaps


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

brett said:


> yup many are full frame/ drivetrain swaps


How complicated is the wiring ?


----------



## QuickCad (Dec 8, 2012)

Any body got more pics of this Cad? Beautifull!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

QuickCad said:


> Any body got more pics of this Cad? Beautifull!!!!


nice&clean caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Dino said:


>


Did drew paint this car? From illustrious?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bad idea said:


> Did drew paint this car? From illustrious?


yes...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its time to get a fleetwood...TTT for 90d out fleetwoods


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Lac Bros...is the rear end sufficient on these 2 doors Lacs to lay low? I don't need a Ford 9", like the Impalas, or shave the calipers, do I?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

QuickCad said:


> Any body got more pics of this Cad? Beautifull!!!!


yeah what he said. clean!!!


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

My Baldy


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*NICE COUPE !!! LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!*








:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Still looking for one on my end.
Frame and engine upgrade is a must.
No juice
Thanks


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

I can't wait until cadillac fest 3 gets here!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

C-ROW said:


> When building a fully 90d coupe I notice ppl rob the 4dr for its good . Has anyone put thier 2dr chassis in a 4dr frame? Thanks advance


 THE CADILLAC CONNECT DOE'S THESE CONVERSION'S


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

65chevyman said:


> wat color is big os caddy


KANDY PURPLE


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

has someone made a 90 swap guide? like what needs to be changed? body parts and engine swap stuff :nicoderm:

Stuff i know 
change fenders, header

not sure about , rear bumper can just the molding be changed?

engine stuff 4100 to a 350 do i need to change the transmission?

if i go with a olds 307 can i keep the same trans?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The 80's bumper can be reused but u need to use a hole saw to cut the holes for the 90-92 taillights


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

for best result use as much 90 shit as you can!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> for best result use as much 90 shit as you can!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

FreddieD said:


> Still looking for one on my end.
> Frame and engine upgrade is a must.
> No juice
> Thanks


GOT THIS 1981 FLEETWOOD $2000 BUYER PAYS SHIPPING IM IN OMAH NEBRASKA
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-1981-2dr-fleetwood-brougham-delegance-3.html


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> for best result use as much 90 shit as you can!:thumbsup:


:roflmao:kool


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


>


 no adress on flyer??? or just call #..?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

have this for sale
























1800$ runs drives.


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

kingoflacz said:


> no adress on flyer??? or just call #..?


Held at bob's big boy 7447 firestone blvd downey, cali


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

can't wait until cadillac fest 3!


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dino said:


>











:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

Heres my caddy still a work in progress


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

NorthWestRider said:


> View attachment 593340
> View attachment 593341



Lookin good! I like the full top you dont really see that too often anymore... Now get her out of the snow and back in the garage! lol


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

DJ Englewood said:


> has someone made a 90 swap guide? like what needs to be changed? body parts and engine swap stuff :nicoderm:
> 
> Stuff i know
> change fenders, header
> ...


you change everything i only use a bare shell and doors from 80-85 you use everything from a 90-92 except the doors and shell 
cadillac connect in orange ca does these full conversions 714-371-5654


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:* NICE!!!!*


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:* NICE!!!!*


:yes: wutz up Al any thing new on the ride for this year i see you changed the rims


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks bro!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

copone cad said:


> have this for sale
> View attachment 592881
> View attachment 592882
> View attachment 592883
> ...


 got one on the way tone....in the making


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

[QUTE=NorthWestRider;16300743]
View attachment 593340
View attachment 593341
[/QUOTE]

Badass lac! what's the matte texture on the roof? where i can found it? its hard to stick it on the roof?


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

elgringodelparis said:


> [QUTE=NorthWestRider;16300743]
> View attachment 593340
> View attachment 593341


Badass lac! what's the matte texture on the roof? where i can found it? its hard to stick it on the roof?[/QUOTE]

It was actually a peanut butter imatation rag just dyed it black


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> *Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work.
> 562-276-6005
> 
> The homie Big O Lac :h5:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## wishuwould (Jul 16, 2012)

TTT.....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Comin out Summer 2013....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work. 
562-276-6005

Call/text me for more info*


*For sale*!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Comin out Summer 2013....
> 
> View attachment 597118
> View attachment 597119
> View attachment 597120


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

NorthWestRider said:


> View attachment 593340
> View attachment 593341


Nice


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

I got a digital 90 dash screen.. Can I install it on the original dash of a 84 coupe deville??


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

west_side85 said:


> I got a digital 90 dash screen.. Can I install it on the original dash of a 84 coupe deville??


Yes


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> Still looking for one on my end.
> Frame and engine upgrade is a must.
> No juice
> Thanks


TTT


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

drasticbean said:


> yes...


What ever happened to him? Last time I talked to him bout 7 years ago he started a towing business and was doing car stuff on the side. Dudes got some skills!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

bad idea said:


> What ever happened to him? Last time I talked to him bout 7 years ago he started a towing business and was doing car stuff on the side. Dudes got some skills!


drew is very talented! he should have a new car out this year


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

South Side Mexican said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROYBOY 84 (May 27, 2010)

MR.LAC said:


> *Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work.
> 562-276-6005
> 
> Call/text me for more info*
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

copone cad said:


> have this for sale
> View attachment 592881
> View attachment 592882
> View attachment 592883
> ...


for sale,trades escalade


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

NorthWestRider said:


> View attachment 593340
> View attachment 593341


I like the full rag top! thinking of doing full vinyl on mine, but cant decide. been trying to make my mind up for months.


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nice shot of ur caddy!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Anyone know what it takes to remove the front clip from a 90 Fleetwood in one piece?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

low4ever said:


> Anyone know what it takes to remove the front clip from a 90 Fleetwood in one piece?


remove the bolts holding the header to the support and the bolts holding the bezels and lights from the header panel.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

low4ever said:


> Anyone know what it takes to remove the front clip from a 90 Fleetwood in one piece?


if you'r talking about fenders , hood and header panel undo the two 15mm bolt and bushings from the core support 
and the back portin of the fenders that connect to the shell then also remove the bolts from the rear strut bars that bolt up to the fire wall 
rember to disconnect the wire harness and a/c lines and any thing else that will hold you up 
leave the hood on


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

what up.
where can I find new body mounts bolts? mine are rusty and some are demolished.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Mr California said:


> what up.
> where can I find new body mounts bolts? mine are rusty and some are demolished.


i have couple new gm can get part number if i can remember where they are


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Thanks MRGM84 and 4da702:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

brett said:


> i have couple new gm can get part number if i can remember where they are


that would be very nice. thank you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr California said:


> that would be very nice. thank you


becareful nothings for free :boink: :run:


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> becareful nothings for free :boink: :run:


a little information with money? :uh:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> *Nice shot of ur caddy!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*



Thank you


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Before & After picture of "Pinky"
This Lac is now in Japan.


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:BADAZZ:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE 1980-1992 FLEETWOOD/DEVILLE E&G HOUSE GRILL...$450 SHIPPED IN THE U.S...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED































*


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a set of inner qtr plastics,complete qtr window sections and upper drip rail moldings all for a great price pm me if interested pics later


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine almost done!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

UhOh someone has an in between time ride!!!! Fleetwood is gonna really shake thangs up!!!



low4ever said:


> Anyone know what it takes to remove the front clip from a 90 Fleetwood in one piece?


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

these items are forsale pm me if your interested


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

CUZICAN said:


> UhOh someone has an in between time ride!!!! Fleetwood is gonna really shake thangs up!!!


Brian what up Fam? What you talking about?:dunno:


:naughty:


----------



## King Image (Jan 5, 2013)

Anybody is selling a 2dr lac it must be 90d it dot need to have hydraulic o rims let me know


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Page 818


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

90 euro cadillac package. For sale. Craigslist orange county today for 8bills my boi has forsale front to back and fenders included


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^^ That is real nice. More pics?


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Seen a 2 door in the valley last night .. Super clean


----------



## Bennie Daniel (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you still have hinges? Let me know 251-591-3040
Bennie]


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

payfred said:


>


:fool2:
My bad homie might need to wipe that off before it stains


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Car Buff said:


> 90 euro cadillac package. For sale. Craigslist orange county today for 8bills my boi has forsale front to back and fenders included


wow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

CUZICAN said:


> UhOh someone has an in between time ride!!!! Fleetwood is gonna really shake thangs up!!!


how you been bro??


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

85eldoCE said:


> :fool2:
> My bad homie might need to wipe that off before it stains


You crazy LMAO


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Caddylac said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

King Image said:


> Anybody is selling a 2dr lac it must be 90d it dot need to have hydraulic o rims let me know


 *Mr. Lacs Cadillac parts and accessories work. 
562-276-6005

Call/text me for more info*


*For sale*!!!!


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

payfred said:


>


:thumbsup::fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

85eldoCE said:


> :fool2:
> My bad homie might need to wipe that off before it stains


You got break your arm again... i knew that wasn't a work
Related injury


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking for a 90d 2dr fleetwood brougham
No projects. Cash in hand


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

MidwestFleetwood said:


>


Clean ride


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

[h=2]







got mine lifted this weekend[/h]


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

Did you change the color or is it just the dim lighting? Isnt it a deep brandywine? Badass breh


chrisdizzle said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

MIKE HAWK said:


> Did you change the color or is it just the dim lighting? Isnt it a deep brandywine? Badass breh


Thanks! Its still the same color just dark in the shop, but its hard to catch the color right in photos!


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks! Its still the same color just dark in the shop, but its hard to catch the color right in photos!


I figured that lol. Clean ass fleet dawg!


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Im still looking for one !
who's got one for sale, fully 90ed without being cut.


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

SHORTY84 said:


> :thumbsup::fool2::thumbsup:


Thx :h5:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> Im still looking for one !
> who's got one for sale, fully 90ed without being cut.



TTT


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

ttt for the 2dr 90s


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> ttt for the 2dr 90s


That's a good pic!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> That's a good pic!


 thanks guys:thumbsup: see you juiced your lac chris damm that shit looks tight! your making me wanna juice my shit!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

BAD AZZ LAC HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Just waiting for the copper and chrome to come back and this bitch is a wrap!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Badass!!


bad idea said:


> Just waiting for the copper and chrome to come back and this bitch is a wrap!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

FreddieD said:


> Im still looking for one !
> who's got one for sale, fully 90ed without being cut.


This one is cut but may be worth looking at? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984...3441963?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3ccfbf0c2b


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

bad idea said:


> Just waiting for the copper and chrome to come back and this bitch is a wrap!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

found this old pic of fredillac :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

bad idea said:


> Just waiting for the copper and chrome to come back and this bitch is a wrap!



Sweet!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thanks guys:thumbsup: see you juiced your lac chris damm that shit looks tight! your making me wanna juice my shit!


Thanks, I was worried about losing the ride but I put shocks on it and left the sway bars so it don't ride that much different.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

fgcy7dr ahjjt tthtjhntjtr rreghgfhfgrrhrrjhjbn g g ngj hhrdrtdrhgkk njkkhgj ngkhrtjk trht ttt t fhfhf azzzjfdh fdhjfdhf fgdgdshghghrfhtjtjtjtjmgjggkmhfngmh gnhnhgfjhhghjgfjfgjjgfgjfgfhbhf tft uttfhftjtjtjyhjjytytjttogfhgtutruytg7tbhghghnghtuthgytgtgrrutertpppppppppppppppppoihoirdrtdhrd


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks, I was worried about losing the ride but I put shocks on it and left the sway bars so it don't ride that much different.


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

MR.GM84 said:


> fgcy7dr ahjjt tthtjhntjtr rreghgfhfgrrhrrjhjbn g g ngj hhrdrtdrhgkk njkkhgj ngkhrtjk trht ttt t fhfhf azzzjfdh fdhjfdhf fgdgdshghghrfhtjtjtjtjmgjggkmhfngmh gnhnhgfjhhghjgfjfgjjgfgjfgfhbhf tft uttfhftjtjtjyhjjytytjttogfhgtutruytg7tbhghghnghtuthgytgtgrrutertpppppppppppppppppoihoirdrtdhrd


:420:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


MR.GM84 said:


> fgcy7dr ahjjt tthtjhntjtr rreghgfhfgrrhrrjhjbn g g ngj hhrdrtdrhgkk njkkhgj ngkhrtjk trht ttt t fhfhf azzzjfdh fdhjfdhf fgdgdshghghrfhtjtjtjtjmgjggkmhfngmh gnhnhgfjhhghjgfjfgjjgfgjfgfhbhf tft uttfhftjtjtjyhjjytytjttogfhgtutruytg7tbhghghnghtuthgytgtgrrutertpppppppppppppppppoihoirdrtdhrd


 :wow::chuck::sprint:say what?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: I member that foolio uffin:


bigdogg323 said:


> found this old pic of fredillac :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> thanks guys:thumbsup: see you juiced your lac chris damm that shit looks tight! your making me wanna juice my shit!


Juice that mutha f***a :biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Any more of this? or any other yellow fleets?



bighpdavis said:


>


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

bad idea said:


> Just waiting for the copper and chrome to come back and this bitch is a wra
> :wow:


you nailed it ! top looks like coupe deville with shell top:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am about to buy a 350 engine for my coupe to replace my 4100. What does it take to make the AC work?


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ I'd like to know that myself.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah I remember that car :cheesy:


MR.GM84 said:


> fgcy7dr ahjjt tthtjhntjtr rreghgfhfgrrhrrjhjbn g g ngj hhrdrtdrhgkk njkkhgj ngkhrtjk trht ttt t fhfhf azzzjfdh fdhjfdhf fgdgdshghghrfhtjtjtjtjmgjggkmhfngmh gnhnhgfjhhghjgfjfgjjgfgjfgfhbhf tft uttfhftjtjtjyhjjytytjttogfhgtutruytg7tbhghghnghtuthgytgtgrrutertpppppppppppppppppoihoirdrtdhrd


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> found this old pic of fredillac :biggrin:


my favorite 90'd caddy :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Look in the maintenance and repair forum ..... there's a thread in there about swapping in a 350


easttexas903 said:


> I am about to buy a 350 engine for my coupe to replace my 4100. What does it take to make the AC work?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

in progress


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Look in the maintenance and repair forum ..... there's a thread in there about swapping in a 350


But nothing in there about making the a/c functional.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i think you got to have all the stuff compressor bracket and wire it ,it should work


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i need help on the rocker trim is the chrome rocker molding custom cut? if so from what year

the chrome for the quarter panels does this have to come from 90-92 or can some 80s trim be used?

the trim that goes on the door is that custom cut? or is that just the regular one from a coupe?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOT THESE ROCKERS AND SIDE MOLDINGS 4 SALE HIT ME UP http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...or-chrome-rockers-2-door-molded-moldings.html


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pmd


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64 CRAWLING said:


> GOT THESE ROCKERS AND SIDE MOLDINGS 4 SALE HIT ME UP http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...or-chrome-rockers-2-door-molded-moldings.html


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

before









After


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice! !


pitbull166 said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


>


:shocked: damn this nice uffin: anymore pics of it?


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

MR.LAC said:


>


Thx Mr. Lac for throwin up another yellow Euro for me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

This My 85 in the works 90 kit getting done at thr moment.. patterned by coastone


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


DJ Englewood said:


> UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ninja:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

Any good deal lacs for sale


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

low81regal said:


> Any good deal lacs for sale


Not a 2 door but i have this







http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/3652093773.html


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

so what are some of you guys using for aftermarket master cylinders since there's no real listing for these lacs? Billet,polished,chrome,etc.....


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mine un the works


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Looking Good! luv the color!:thumbsup:*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:nicoderm: more piks homie :yes:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

west_side85 said:


> View attachment 626512
> 
> 
> This My 85 in the works 90 kit getting done at thr moment.. patterned by coastone


Here it is with no rockers


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody running true dual exhaust? If so how did u do ur tranny cross member. Thinking about taking 2 tranny cross members cutting n half and weld back together. Or is there a car u can grab one off of with little to no mods


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> View attachment 632149
> 
> 
> Mine un the works


Clean


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:* Clean Coupe!:biggrin:*


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Almost done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

more pics that looks nice


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

bad idea said:


> Almost done


On them Roadstars :thumbsup:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:* Clean Coupe!:biggrin:*


6k with complete 90kit. Its all installed. 42, 000 original miles I'm 2nd owner


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:*Nice Coupe Homie!!!*


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

ogloko said:


> View attachment 635648


The paint on Art Sr's Cadi is freaking beautiful my all time favorite


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

payfred said:


> On them Roadstars :thumbsup:


Yup! I got into low riding back in the early 90s, these have always been my favorite wheels from way back then.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Tail light bezels engraved and re-chromed


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Bout a week away from cruising


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Tail light bezels engraved and re-chromed


Those look nice!


----------



## elgringodelparis (Jul 8, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> Tail light bezels engraved and re-chromed


WOW !!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Tail light bezels engraved and re-chromed


Are they for sale?? Holla at me


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

bad idea said:


> Yup! I got into low riding back in the early 90s, these have always been my favorite wheels from way back then.


Yeah me too my first knockoffs was 80 spoke roadstars in like 95. Like a dummy I sold them for like 500 bucks in 2001. I had no idea they would be so rare now


----------



## lowlife_passion82 (Aug 18, 2012)

i got dis for sale in dalton,ga 84 cadi fleetwood everythin new paint new vinyl top new interior new 2 pumps lowlife hydros 6 batteries 706)913-3873
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=638124&stc=1&d=1367095107
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=638125&stc=1&d=1367095107


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

bad idea said:


> Bout a week away from cruising


 LOOKING GOOD BRO! like the tan pads, you dont see trim color moudings& tops as much, looks O.G.! luv it good job on the build


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

kingoflacz said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO! like the tan pads, you dont see trim color moudings& tops as much, looks O.G.! luv it good job on the build


Thank you sir!


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Nice Fleetwood Homie, G/L wit ur sale, nice caddy!*








:thumbsup:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

Awhile back 64 crawling was selling a set of rocker panels for a 2dr fleetwood. And the plastic moldings.i purchased them from him and would like to say that he is a man of his word I received those parts from him as promised! Thanks 64Crawling!


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up AL!


----------



## lowlife_passion82 (Aug 18, 2012)

wat u guy think about my blue caddi


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

lowlife_passion82 said:


> wat u guy think about my blue caddi


Looking good!


----------



## USO562 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

how hard is it to convert the coupe deville windows into fleetwood windows?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LALO said:


> Awhile back 64 crawling was selling a set of rocker panels for a 2dr fleetwood. And the plastic moldings.i purchased them from him and would like to say that he is a man of his word I received those parts from him as promised! Thanks 64Crawling!


Make him a feed back topic or find his in there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIG ROC said:


> how hard is it to convert the coupe deville windows into fleetwood windows?


not hard if your mechanically inclined.


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> not hard if your mechanically inclined.


Well i am but lol but its welded in right??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LALO said:


> Awhile back 64 crawling was selling a set of rocker panels for a 2dr fleetwood. And the plastic moldings.i purchased them from him and would like to say that he is a man of his word I received those parts from him as promised! Thanks 64Crawling!


hey thanks man much love,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BIG ROC said:


> Well i am but lol but its welded in right??


the fleetwood part is plastic and they screw in but havent had a coupe deville so do dont know what else you got to do to put them on


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BIG ROC said:


> Well i am but lol but its welded in right??


just a strip of metal. So the frame can be screwed to. I did mine and took pics in my build up. Look in project rides Carolina edition Cadillac


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

payfred said:


> Are they for sale?? Holla at me


Nah, just adding some detail to my Caddy, shes getting a little make over right now with new set up, some more chrome, some engraving...hoping to have her done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bad idea said:


> Those look nice!





elgringodelparis said:


> WOW !!!


Thank you fellas


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

If anyone has a set of used lowering springs I'm looking to buy. Pm me.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

So can anybody help me out I managed to get the window trim off my quarter windows on the Coupe Now I cant get them back on can anyone help me..... with the info needed to put these back on the car thankz!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

90coupedraggn said:


> So can anybody help me out I managed to get the window trim off my quarter windows on the Coupe Now I cant get them back on can anyone help me..... with the info needed to put these back on the car thankz!!!!!


the rubber seals screw in from the inside of the car. The seals have to be removed from the car. Which means u have to remove the windows. Then unscrew the seals and then push the seals back into the groves of the trim.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ILL TRADE THIS FOR A 90D COUPE 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

:naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


skeet skeet skeet :boink:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bullet_lok said:


> :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trying to finish her up by the summer.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

bullet_lok said:


> :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


:boink: :fool2:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Trying to finish her up by the summer.


Werd!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

bullet_lok said:


> :naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:


 man that girl is fine


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

clean :thumbsup:


dj kurse 1 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

X2 :thumbsup:


HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> :thumbsup:*Nice Coupe Homie!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## wishuwould (Jul 16, 2012)

ttt....


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!!!


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Its gettin there


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

CLEAN!!! REMINDS ME OF MINE


malomonte said:


>


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats a nice clean look


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

I need sum opinions. Should i put 3x gold ones or chrome ones with aoff. gold emblem on the knock off?


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

pacoloco said:


> I need sum opinions. Should i put 3x gold ones or chrome ones with aoff. gold emblem on the knock off?


i say chrome ones with aoff. gold emblem on the knock off..


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

The12thMan said:


> i say chrome ones with aoff. gold emblem on the knock off..


Thanks bro thats wut i was thinking to.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd do triple gold


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

pacoloco said:


> I need sum opinions. Should i put 3x gold ones or chrome ones with aoff. gold emblem on the knock off?


Chrome with a gold emblem. Triple gold looks dated unless the cars brown maybe. Nice quarter window


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> I'd do triple gold


I love gold man thats y im undecided. Thanks


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Chrome with a gold emblem. Triple gold looks dated unless the cars brown maybe. Nice quarter window


Thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pacoloco said:


> I need sum opinions. Should i put 3x gold ones or chrome ones with aoff. gold emblem on the knock off?


I wood go with chrome and gold with gold emblem bro


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> I wood go with chrome and gold with gold emblem bro


Thanks


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

my project still under constuction


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 657407


Was it wrecked or does the front bumper need adjusting?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Was it wrecked or does the front bumper need adjusting?


its not on there it just sitting there not even bolted on


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> its not on there it just sitting there not even bolted on


gotcha


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

DJ Englewood said:


> my project still under constuction
> 
> View attachment 657406


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

The12thMan said:


> CLEAN!!! REMINDS ME OF MINE


does your car have a vinyl top?


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

83cadcoupe said:


> does your car have a vinyl top?


cloth top


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats nice bro


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> looking good:thumbsup:


What is the secret to power quarter windows?:dunno:


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

pacoloco said:


> Thats nice bro


THX HOMIE,I'm really feeling those power quarter windows on your coupe:thumbsup: "What is the secret to power quarter windows?" X2


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

low4ever said:


> What is the secret to power quarter windows?:dunno:


In the picture it looks like the 1/4 window is half way down but is not.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Any caddy's for sale ??


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Its just the picture. Is does look like it tho. That shit would b tite


----------



## jessed (Oct 8, 2012)

dope!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

The12thMan said:


> cloth top


Any more pics. of this one ?



Trikejustclownin said:


> Any caddy's for sale ??


X2 I'm looking for one all hooked up, My kid wants 1


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

63,000 OG MILES


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

The12thMan said:


> 63,000 OG MILES


Nice car, i really like the color!


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

83cadcoupe said:


> Nice car, i really like the color!


thx homie


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

The12thMan said:


> 63,000 OG MILES


I need that entire interior!! Looks good


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

The12thMan said:


> 63,000 OG MILES


That baby is nice


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

The12thMan said:


> 63,000 OG MILES


Are those 14's?


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

bad idea said:


> I need that entire interior!! Looks good





pacoloco said:


> That baby is nice


THX HOMIES


low4ever said:


> Are those 14's?


14" ZENITH wheels with COKER 520's


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Stock rearend? Or 14x6? I see you tuckin 14s. Any problems?


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

low4ever said:


> Stock rearend? Or 14x6? I see you tuckin 14s. Any problems?


14x7.. stock rearend..no problems.. shaved the inner lip of the rear wheel wells,marked a line to make sure enough lip was left to put in some screws to hold the molding in place. Then spot welded the inner wheel well to the quarter panel again and the 520's help also


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:^^


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody have any 90'd cadillac on 22's or 24's?


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Anybody selling a caddy ?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

The12thMan said:


> 63,000 OG MILES


real nice


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn that's nice....


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

pacoloco said:


> View attachment 662491


 thats clean :thumbsup:are thoughs 14x7?


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

83cadcoupe said:


> thats clean :thumbsup:are thoughs 14x7?


 thanks bro. Yeah


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey I got a problem, got my only set of keys locked in the trunk. Pop trunk doesn't work unless the keys are in. 

What are my options?
How can I power the pop trunk? Remote starter? Can a locksmith make a duplicate from my vintag? I have keyless entry so I can get in/out of the actual car. Also car is cut out, pumps in the way of doing in through the backseat


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

the switch is a very simple set up just pop it out of the glove box run some straight power to it or call me dogg ill do it for you lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

84CoupeDe said:


> the switch is a very simple set up just pop it out of the glove box run some straight power to it or call me dogg ill do it for you lol


Oh man lifesaver! Ill call you tomorrow, I'm living like 10 mins away from you now off Adams.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BigCeez said:


>


Clean


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Hey I got a problem, got my only set of keys locked in the trunk. Pop trunk doesn't work unless the keys are in.
> 
> What are my options?
> How can I power the pop trunk? Remote starter? Can a locksmith make a duplicate from my vintag? I have keyless entry so I can get in/out of the actual car. Also car is cut out, pumps in the way of doing in through the
> backseat


 that's right pull out the button and use a 12 volt power drill battery to run straight power hope this helps.


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

pacoloco said:


> View attachment 662491


LOOKING GOOD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

The12thMan said:


> LOOKING GOOD!!!:thumbsup:


 thank u


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Lac..
"Brown Suga"


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

My Lac..


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

lowlow177 said:


> My Lac..


:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

lowlow177 said:


> My Lac..


 reminds me of my car im building "foxy brown"


----------



## MOOK (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOT A SET OF 1 PEICE LIMO TRIM FOR SALE FOR THE DOOR PANELS


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

The12thMan said:


> :thumbsup:


Thank you..


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> GOT A SET OF 1 PEICE LIMO TRIM FOR SALE FOR THE DOOR PANELS


How much?


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

MOOK said:


>


Badass!What color is it?


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

MOOK said:


>


that a clean ride cant wait to get one


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> my project still under constuction
> 
> View attachment 657406


clean


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> GOT A SET OF 1 PEICE LIMO TRIM FOR SALE FOR THE DOOR PANELS


I'll take em. Hit me up.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

MOOK said:


>


this one is nice ......:thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LIMO TRIM


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> clean


thanks i just made a build topic 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/369939-white-diamond.html


----------



## L.A'nDUKE (May 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

easttexas903 said:


> Anybody have any 90'd cadillac on 22's or 24's?


Here's my boys on 28's, he used to Lowride hard with me too......


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Does anyone know how to fix code 19 on a 4100? Short circuit fuel pump?:dunno:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rico63 said:


> View attachment 666395


Chopped top, funky white guts, crooked bumper, and mismatched white walls. When looking for a low low for a movie do they intentionally look for junk cars? Smh


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> how you been bro??


What's good man. Im blessed. Taking things one day at a time. How bout yourself.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Chopped top, funky white guts, crooked bumper, and mismatched white walls. When looking for a low low for a movie do they intentionally look for junk cars? Smh


 know shit sup vic!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> know shit sup vic!


Gotta speak the truth on it brutha!!


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


>


awesome pic


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

fool2 said:


> awesome pic


thanks


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

RO68RAG said:


>


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monyg (Apr 26, 2013)

Is it possible to take dents out of the rockers and make'em look nice and straight, mine have a few dings and i really dont want to spend alot of money for another set. Only reason i ask is because i noticed the metal is really thin on these things...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Monyg said:


> Is it possible to take dents out of the rockers and make'em look nice and straight, mine have a few dings and i really dont want to spend alot of money for another set. Only reason i ask is because i noticed the metal is really thin on these things...



it depends how bad the damage is if it's dent's good luck call me at 714-371-5654 CADILLAC CONNECT FOR REPAIR AND POLISHING


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

Do I have too take out my window too remove the piece of trim under the two small rear windows?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ant said:


> Do I have too take out my window too remove the piece of trim under the two small rear windows?
> View attachment 672297


yeah remove the glass to get to the two screws


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

MR.GM84 said:


> yeah remove the glass to get to the two screws


Thanks for the help much appreciated


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


>


Baller


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> Baller


nothing compare to you bro&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/...1DF41641-540-0000003D72ACC2E1_zps541c0764.mp4

My convertible 90d


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

TTT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Mine coming soon...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Can we see more pikz of it ?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


>


did this Caddy ever sell??


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 675567


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

It's Johnny said:


> did this Caddy ever sell??


I picked it up a couple months ago


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 675567


More pics????


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

RO68RAG said:


>


 midwestfleetwoods old lac? Very nice car!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


>


sweeeet caddy


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

RO68RAG said:


>


sickkkkk ass caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> sickkkkk ass caddy :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is your tpi out of?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> What is your tpi out of?


I THINK CAMARO OR VETTE ITS A 350 4 BOLT MAIN HAS A CAM AND STUFF DONE TO IT I GUESS


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsupam that's a freaking nice engine :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681726


This the one from the northwest? Washington state, I think.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681726


Nice


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681726


Bad ass fuck nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


> I THINK CAMARO OR VETTE ITS A 350 4 BOLT MAIN HAS A CAM AND STUFF DONE TO IT I GUESS


Looks good


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep backyard build here in Seattle. Thx for the props! Started the build 3 years and finally completed her for the Showtime Car Show this past weekend.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681726


came out bad ass Sam :thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Yep backyard build here in Seattle. Thx for the props! Started the build 3 years and finally completed her for the Showtime Car Show this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 682015
> View attachment 682016
> View attachment 682017


WOW! I've been following your build since you started...you may not recall but I'm the one who asked you, how you removed the fender skin while door still on, something like that. lol.
This turned out amazing...good name for the car too. Suits it well..I have a feeling I'll be checking out your ride in Lowrider magazine soon..definitely worthy of a cover shot..
Props to you and those who helped with the build along the way..


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx Mike! Still need some parts! Ill hit u up! 




MR.GM84 said:


> came out bad ass Sam :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx brotha! Yezzir I remember! Took a while but she's done! For now... Lol 




dj kurse 1 said:


> WOW! I've been following your build since you started...you may not recall but I'm the one who asked you, how you removed the fender skin while door still on, something like that. lol.
> This turned out amazing...good name for the car too. Suits it well..I have a feeling I'll be checking out your ride in Lowrider magazine soon..definitely worthy of a cover shot..
> Props to you and those who helped with the build along the way..


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681726


Salute...


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

Fleetwoodcoupe who done your seats, very nice car homie


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Thx bro! Central family Upholstry here in Seattle did them. 



granpa said:


> Fleetwoodcoupe who done your seats, very nice car homie


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

lowlow177 said:


> View attachment 670082


Any more pics of this one.. clean!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Dana 60 rear axle getting the works done for my 83 fleet coupe
View attachment 682511

Ends chopped getting ready to narrow it to fit up under the lac
View attachment 682509


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

What year and model is the Dana 60 from


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

78 f-250 4x4 from wut I've been told. Got it off one of the homies that owns a 4x4 shop out here he has a lot of rear ends out back picked it up for 40 bucks


----------



## C_money23 (Feb 24, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::worship::worship:
> View attachment 681726


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Been waiting to post pictures of my OWN 2DR 90'd brougham in here!! Well, today is the day... 

been a long 6 months but there she is... have more things to do but this will suffice

Hope y'all like her... "A1-YOLA"


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

NICE!!! Wut kind of top is that?


Eazy said:


> Been waiting to post pictures of my OWN 2DR 90'd brougham in here!! Well, today is the day...
> 
> been a long 6 months but there she is... have more things to do but this will suffice
> 
> Hope y'all like her... "A1-YOLA"


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

The12thMan said:


> NICE!!! Wut kind of top is that?


Just the factory style vinyl top with the french stitching. Not the factory color though.. this was a ford color. Bright White because gm only had the off white


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Eazy said:


> Just the factory style vinyl top with the french stitching. Not the factory color though.. this was a ford color. Bright White because gm only had the off white


GM (Cadillac) used Cotillion white. I had that on my 80 brougham coupe...

Looking good..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Getting closer...


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

ANY MORE PICS?


Eazy said:


> Been waiting to post pictures of my OWN 2DR 90'd brougham in here!! Well, today is the day...
> 
> been a long 6 months but there she is... have more things to do but this will suffice
> 
> Hope y'all like her... "A1-YOLA"


----------



## Monyg (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone have a pic of how the center header panel bracket mounts back up. Thnx


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

rivman said:


> Getting closer...


Looks like the same two colors as mine just flip flopped.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Looks like the same two colors as mine just flip flopped.


Yup, very similar. 

Is this the one that was white?


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

rivman said:


> Yup, very similar.
> 
> Is this the one that was white?


Yessir.




















Dec of 2010. I put a ton of work into this car from when it was white.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

bad idea said:


> Yessir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I just saw your build topic. 

You're from New Hampshire?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

:boink::fool2:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

rivman said:


> Cool, I just saw your build topic.
> 
> You're from New Hampshire?


I am originally from Massachusetts and live there now but I lived in NH for about 7 years.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

question... will the rocker chrome from an 2dr 80s eldroado work for a 90d coupe? it looks a little taller but i didn't measure it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> question... will the rocker chrome from an 2dr 80s eldroado work for a 90d coupe? it looks a little taller but i didn't measure it


I'd say no. I think the eldogs are shorter


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Monyg said:


> Anyone have a pic of how the center header panel bracket mounts back up. Thnx


i had to modify mine and saw some shit off and drill new holes and space it out with washers to get shit to line up properly. lost all the pics but it wasn't that hard. bolt the bracket to the car and then bolt up the header panel except for the center bolt. use your hand to move the center of the header panel into place and see how far off it is. then you gotta take all that shit apart and start cutting and drilling on that bracket. or at least i did, i think for a lot of people it bolts right up perfect :angry:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

bad idea said:


>


what did you use to protect the finish of the copper?


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

bad idea said:


>


NOT SUCH A BAD IDEA ANY MORE HA LOOKS GOOD HOMIE LUV THE COPPER TRIM NOT TO MUCH JUST ENOUGH:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

fool2 said:


> what did you use to protect the finish of the copper?


I used POR glisten pc clear, hit it with 600 then re cleared with DuPont 2021


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> NOT SUCH A BAD IDEA ANY MORE HA LOOKS GOOD HOMIE LUV THE COPPER TRIM NOT TO MUCH JUST ENOUGH:thumbsup:


Thanks man! I love it


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

bad idea said:


>


Thats Tights as Fuck!:thumbsup:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

My 83 Coupe is For Sale asking $6000. Has only about 160 miles on Built 468 Big block, 400 trans, 3800 stall, and 3.73 posi rear end
313-896-8636 J Located in Detroit all offers considered. will sell minus engine and trans.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally completed! Red Light Distrikt
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681726


Baddest 2 door on layitlow imo! Very nice homie!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im looking to get back into another 2 door 90. post up whats for sale. looking to spend no more that 10k must be in Cali or at Vegas Super Show next month for me to pick up. I dont check this topic to often so please PM me pics, price and info thx.

no junk and not interested in any projects..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

R0L0 said:


> Baddest 2 door on layitlow imo! Very nice homie!


I agree i really wanted to do my rag the same


----------



## Kenny Powers (Sep 22, 2013)

jsozae said:


>


Detroit Rollerz has their own clubhouse... That's pretty fuckin' sweet, dude. You guys ever have wild coked-out stripper parties in that muthafucker or what?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Kenny Powers said:


> Detroit Rollerz has their own clubhouse... That's pretty fuckin' sweet, dude. You guys ever have wild coked-out stripper parties in that muthafucker or what?


Smells like bacon up in here :inout:


----------



## Kenny Powers (Sep 22, 2013)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Smells like bacon up in here :inout:


Smells like some christian bible thumping lil bitch-boy just shit his draws...check your muthafuking self ~CAROL CAWKSUCKER~


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Kenny Powers said:


> Smells like some christian bible thumping lil bitch-boy just shit his draws...check your muthafuking self ~CAROL CAWKSUCKER~


Lol just did.. theyre clean


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> Im looking to get back into another 2 door 90. post up whats for sale. looking to spend no more that 10k must be in Cali or at Vegas Super Show next month for me to pick up. I dont check this topic to often so please PM me pics, price and info thx.
> 
> no junk and not interested in any projects..


Bump


----------



## majesticscenfl (Aug 14, 2013)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> NOT SUCH A BAD IDEA ANY MORE HA LOOKS GOOD HOMIE LUV THE COPPER TRIM NOT TO MUCH JUST ENOUGH:thumbsup:


whats the name of your build


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

TTT


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I finally got featured in LRM


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

payfred said:


> I finally got featured in LRM


Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

payfred said:


> I finally got featured in LRM


congrats homie


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

nice! :thumbsup:






payfred said:


> I finally got featured in LRM


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

R0L0 said:


>


This is still one of my favorites


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Congratulations! :thumbsup:





R0L0 said:


> congrats homie





fleetwoodcoupe said:


> nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks homies I appreciate it! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

plague said:


> This is still one of my favorites


I pick it up in Vegas!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

R0L0 said:


>


Nice caddy  





Like the color on it :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

payfred said:


> I finally got featured in LRM


Congrats! Well deserved :h5:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

payfred said:


> I finally got featured in LRM


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

payfred said:


> I finally got featured in LRM


Congratulations on the spred homie.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Hear is a sneak peak picture on the 2dr 84 Cadillac Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion built for a Japanese customer... 










Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
(562) 276-6005


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good Mr Lac


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> Hear is a sneak peak picture on the 2dr 84 Cadillac Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion built for a Japanese customer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.... Post the rest of it


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good Mr Lac


Thanks homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> Nice.... Post the rest of it


Thanks, I post most of the pictures on Instagram, but will be posting some on here soon.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

For sale. 

1980 Cadillac Original Hess & Eissenhardt Le Cabriolet. 90'd conversion. 

Text or call for price.

Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
(562) 276-6005


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

bad idea said:


>


 Very nice. I really like the copper idea with that color combo. 1st time Ive seen it done


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Congratulations! :thumbsup:





R0L0 said:


> congrats homie





fleetwoodcoupe said:


> nice! :thumbsup:





BigCeez said:


> Congrats! Well deserved :h5:





LowSupreme84 said:


> :thumbsup:





MR.LAC said:


> Congratulations on the spred homie.


Thanks brothers! :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trying to finish my Lac here within the next month


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Trying to finish my Lac here within the next month


nice bro, who did your engraving?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> nice bro, who did your engraving?


A club brother of mine named Jays....does great work!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My new 90'D Lac...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> My new 90'D Lac...



Clean!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

has anyone put a LS motor in one of these coupes? I just saw the Dec issue of Lowrider magazine with the conversions and no Lacs.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> has anyone put a LS motor in one of these coupes? I just saw the Dec issue of Lowrider magazine with the conversions and no Lacs.


i saw one in a lac from Japan


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> My new 90'D Lac...


Very nice lac bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> My new 90'D Lac...


Got her looking good, Homie. Reminds me of my Lac.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> My new 90'D Lac...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


>


:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

R0L0 said:


>


That's a clean cadillac..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Up on3 said:


> That's a clean cadillac..


Thx brudda


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice lacs fellaz.. im juz wondering if yall swap out spindles for a higher lock up to the nose? I did the swap to my lincoln town car and looks bad ass.. but now my homeboy askn me if they do the same to lacs.. if so which spindles do u guys use ?? Thanx for any info regarding this homies.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lurkyone (Apr 8, 2013)

RO68RAG said:


>


Bro do you own this bad boy caddy if so would you consider selling it ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

few more pics of mine


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

R0L0 said:


>


Clean engine


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

bundi62 said:


> View attachment 835826


looking good


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

bundi62 said:


> View attachment 835826


I like this:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

"EL AYUDANTE"


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

"El AYUDANTE"


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> "EL AYUDANTE"


This is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> This is badass :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


>


Bad ass bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> Bad ass bro


Thanks Rolo your is clean too bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

"EL AYUDANTE"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> Thanks Rolo your is clean too bro


thx brother


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


>


where did you get the Cadillac throttle body plate?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


>


Nice whip, Homie! What kind of engine are you running? Do you have a build topic?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Nice whip, Homie! What kind of engine are you running? Do you have a build topic?


it a 350 TPI out of a 92 Camaro. no build topic bro. Car is done. I will start a topic for the face lift as soon as the time comes.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. I want to do a LS conversion on mine.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks. I want to do a LS conversion on mine.


Do u have pics of yours


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> where did you get the Cadillac throttle body plate?


The truth bro I don't know...... My boi midwestfleetwood built it I think somewhere on here


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


>


Looks clean bro


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> Do u have pics of yours

























I'll post more when I can pull the car out in the daytime. Got a few more touches I want to add, also.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 849409
> 
> View attachment 849441
> 
> ...


I was wondering who bought that car. You came up congrats. That car was built right! I wanted to buy it when it was still in Cali. .


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> The truth bro I don't know...... My boi midwestfleetwood built it I think somewhere on here


Coo I will see if I can get ahold of him.



RO68RAG said:


> Looks clean bro


Thx bro


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> I was wondering who bought that car. You came up congrats. That car was built right! I wanted to buy it when it was still in Cali. .


Do you know who the owner was? I got a question about the paint code.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Do you know who the owner was? I got a question about the paint code.


No I dont bro sorry. I know it was built by a guy from Individuals in LA. You may want to ask the homies in their topic Im sure one of them can point you in the right direction.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> it a 350 TPI out of a 92 Camaro. no build topic bro. Car is done. I will start a topic for the face lift as soon as the time comes.


Nice...hoping to do mine next year.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice...hoping to do mine next year.


Nice.. your car already looks good!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> Nice.. your car already looks good!


Thank you brother , I got a long way to go to keep up with you guys


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> No I dont bro sorry. I know it was built by a guy from Individuals in LA. You may want to ask the homies in their topic Im sure one of them can point you in the right direction.


Thanks for the props and suggestion, Homie. I'll get right on it.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thank you brother , I got a long way to go to keep up with you guys


thank you bro. I actually bought the car like that so I can't take any credit. But it will me going under a make over for nex year. 



CadillacTom said:


> Thanks for the props and suggestion, Homie. I'll get right on it.


anytime brother. I have a few friends in that club I will ask and see if I can get you any info.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thank you brother , I got a long way to go to keep up with you guys


you have it for sale too dont you?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> you have it for sale too dont you?


I did but gonna keep it for now. Still doing some small stuff here and there to the car to try and get it up to par


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I did but gonna keep it for now. Still doing some small stuff here and there to the car to try and get it up to par


 nothing like dippin in a 90'd out 2 door. I brought mine to work with me today lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> nothing like dippin in a 90'd out 2 door. I brought mine to work with me today lol


Hell yea bro. I can't wait to get mine out on the road again


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Hell yea bro. I can't wait to get mine out on the road again


what do you need to do to it?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> nothing like dippin in a 90'd out 2 door. I brought mine to work with me today lol


That's whats up. weather is about to turn bad here.



BigCeez said:


> I did but gonna keep it for now. Still doing some small stuff here and there to the car to try and get it up to par


I had my eye on yours, when it was for sale. Great looking car!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> what do you need to do to it?


I'm hard lining the set up now, completely redid the trunk. I bought a booty kit for it that I am getting engraved and need to repaint. Also just had some custom door sills made That I'm going to get engraved as well. So just little details here and there bro.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> I had my eye on yours, when it was for sale. Great looking car!


Thank you brother, congrats on your new ride. That's a gorgeous caddy


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> I'm hard lining the set up now, completely redid the trunk. I bought a booty kit for it that I am getting engraved and need to repaint. Also just had some custom door sills made That I'm going to get engraved as well. So just little details here and there bro.


nice bro.. I like the engraving that homie gets down!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Thank you brother, congrats on your new ride. That's a gorgeous caddy


Thank you, Sir! This winter, I'm going to get it road worthy to where I can drive it to these out of town shows. I don't like trailoring any whip I got. Detroit, Toronto, and NYC are up next year.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

"EL AYUDANTE"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> "EL AYUDANTE"


:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 849409
> 
> View attachment 849441
> 
> ...



Who plated the plastic headlight bezels?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> nice bro.. I like the engraving that homie gets down!


Yea he does bro, he's a badazz artist. I'm lucky to have him in our club


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Thank you, Sir! This winter, I'm going to get it road worthy to where I can drive it to these out of town shows. I don't like trailoring any whip I got. Detroit, Toronto, and NYC are up next year.


Hell yea brother, that's the way to do it


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

"El AYUDANTE"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> "El AYUDANTE"


:worship:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

bad idea said:


> Who plated the plastic headlight bezels?


Already done when I bought her.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> "El AYUDANTE"



:run: :h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


>


Thats real clean....is the exhaust polished or chromed>?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Thats real clean....is the exhaust polished or chromed>?


Thank you brudda. It's chromed!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


>


What do you use to keep the chrome on point? I use Eagle One chrome cleaner, but if something works better, I'm down to try it.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> Thank you brudda. It's chromed!


DAAAMMMNNN ! Nice!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> What do you use to keep the chrome on point? I use Eagle One chrome cleaner, but if something works better, I'm down to try it.


I use Blue Magic Metal polish cream.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Think you, Sir. I'm going to slide over to Napa and pick some up!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CadillacTom said:


> Thank you, Sir! This winter, I'm going to get it road worthy to where I can drive it to these out of town shows. I don't like trailoring any whip I got. Detroit, Toronto, and NYC are up next year.


Ye sir!! Toronto is da spot to be in da summa !! :thumbsup:


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

any pics of set ups on these 2dr cads? im looking for ideas to do mine


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone got a chrome gas tank cover and straps for sale


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

MR.P said:


> Ye sir!! Toronto is da spot to be in da summa !! :thumbsup:


Oh yeah. I love being up there. My brother in law lives right by the airport and around the corner from Switches.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

trippleOGalex said:


> any pics of set ups on these 2dr cads? im looking for ideas to do mine


Heres a pic of my old set up...im currently redoing the entire set up right now so I will post updated pics when I finish.


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

wow very nice and clean


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

trippleOGalex said:


> wow very nice and clean


Thank you brother, swapping everything out, new subs, new amps, fiberglass boxes, whammy tank, hard lines, engraved set up. Im hoping to have it done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

trippleOGalex said:


> any pics of set ups on these 2dr cads? im looking for ideas to do mine


Here is my trunk, Homie. Piston to the nose, 10 batteries.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a simple 2 pump 6 batt in mine! Lay and play..


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

RO68RAG said:


> "El AYUDANTE"


:wow:dammmmm!!! bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Heres a pic of my old set up...im currently redoing the entire set up right now so I will post updated pics when I finish.





CadillacTom said:


> Here is my trunk, Homie. Piston to the nose, 10 batteries.
> View attachment 861770
> 
> View attachment 861778





R0L0 said:


> View attachment 861834
> 
> 
> Just a simple 2 pump 6 batt in mine! Lay and play..


Nice truck set ups guys......here's mine I'll be redoing it this winter if I keep the car


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> :wow:dammmmm!!! bad ass:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Anyone got a chrome gas tank cover and straps for sale


I got mine from WestsideNickie he's pretty good to work with


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

^^^you guys are the reasons I had to change my set up  ^^^


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Y'all got some heat in those trunks. Too bad we all live so far apart...we need a 90'd out picnic in the Midwest, east, and south:biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Y'all got some heat in those trunks. Too bad we all live so far apart...we need a 90'd out picnic in the Midwest, east, and south:biggrin:


Id be down for that


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Parting out lmk what you need


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

RO68RAG said:


> Nice truck set ups guys......here's mine I'll be redoing it this winter if I keep the car


 :thumbsup: i like this. basic and clean


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

trippleOGalex said:


> :thumbsup: i like this. basic and clean


 Thanks


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

A few pics from this past Saturday's Dia de los Muertos festival.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> A few pics from this past Saturday's Dia de los Muertos festival.



Nice pics bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics bro


thx brudda


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> A few pics from this past Saturday's Dia de los Muertos festival.


 looking good out there bro


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


R0L0 said:


> A few pics from this past Saturday's Dia de los Muertos festival.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Took "El AYUDANTE" out for a spin on the weekend before snow flies


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> A few pics from this past Saturday's Dia de los Muertos festival.





RO68RAG said:


> Took "El AYUDANTE" out for a spin on the weekend before snow flies


pics looking good, fellas.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thx fellas!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> Took "El AYUDANTE" out for a spin on the weekend before snow flies


:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## str8lowriding (Aug 6, 2003)

RO68RAG said:


> Nice truck set ups guys......here's mine I'll be redoing it this winter if I keep the car


:worship::around:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> :thumbsup: lookin good


 thanks Rolo


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

str8lowriding said:


> :worship::around:


 thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> thanks bro


Damn I never get tired of looking at your car bro.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> Damn I never get tired of looking at your car bro.


 thanks bro yours is very clean too


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Makes me want to get one more ride in!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> thanks bro


Badazz


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Badazz


thanks bro this topic made get one


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> thanks bro this topic made get one


Yup, I hear ya...Ive always loved them big body Caddys....I think these cars are slept on a lot.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Sold this 84 Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion to Japan last week.

Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
562-276-6005


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

MR.LAC said:


> Sold this 84 Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion to Japan last week.
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> 562-276-6005




Nice lac!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> Sold this 84 Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion to Japan last week.
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> 562-276-6005


beautiful ride


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> Sold this 84 Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion to Japan last week.
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> 562-276-6005


Bad ass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> Sold this 84 Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion to Japan last week.
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> 562-276-6005


damn this is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> TTT


Salut


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

MR.LAC said:


> Sold this 84 Fleetwood fully 90'd conversion to Japan last week.
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> 562-276-6005


How much did it sell for????


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Just gotta find the insert now.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Just gotta find the insert now.


What kind of insert, Homie? I just took my Felix license plate covers off. If I can help you, it'll be no problem.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> What kind of insert, Homie? I just took my Felix license plate covers off. If I can help you, it'll be no problem.




Just looking for the insert like this


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Just looking for the insert like this


In stock!

Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories

562-276-6005


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Just looking for the insert like this
> 
> Ok. I had this one from Wm Morris.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking for the insert like this
> ...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT riders


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> CadillacTom said:
> 
> 
> > How are you liking your Caddy ?
> ...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

payfred said:


> TTT riders


'Lac on beam, Fred!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

payfred said:


> TTT riders


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> BigCeez said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'm loving it. I have to fix a few things over the winter, but it's cool. My seller was very honest on the few things wrong with it. How about your 'lac?
> ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

MR.LAC said:


> In stock!
> 
> Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts & Accessories
> 
> 562-276-6005


Thank you brother, was looking for something a little more affordable...im a baller on a budget


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> CadillacTom said:
> 
> 
> > Thats cool, that is a gorgeous Lac. What all are you fixing over the winter? I love my lac but I wanted to add my own touch so thats why I gutted the trunk and started adding engraving here and there. I also got a continental kit for it that I need to paint to match the car over the winter as well. But over all, I love lacs, I have always wanted one so its nice to have it.
> ...


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cherry Popp'in Caddy*


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>





El Lechero said:


> View attachment 896202


They looking tight:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> 'Lac on beam, Fred!





BigCeez said:


> :h5:


Thx dogg :h5:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

payfred said:


> TTT riders


Still ain't seen this issue yet looks good in the pics and better in person. Pm me Pablo's price tried to hot him up with no luck


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


Nice!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

El Lechero said:


> View attachment 896202


 like that color!


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Do I need to replace the entire front end or can I just add the 90s moldings?


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Bro,
Kandy Apple Red mix with Wild Cherry and multi color patterns too. 



CadillacTom said:


> like that color!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 THANKS GUYS!WAD UP BIG SPANKX YUP FINELY JUICED IT ALL POST PICS OF THE SET UP AFTER I FINISH UP SOME MORE HARD LINE !


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> THANKS GUYS!WAD UP BIG SPANKX YUP FINELY JUICED IT ALL POST PICS OF THE SET UP AFTER I FINISH UP SOME MORE HARD LINE !


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> THANKS GUYS!WAD UP BIG SPANKX YUP FINELY JUICED IT ALL POST PICS OF THE SET UP AFTER I FINISH UP SOME MORE HARD LINE !


I've always like your car, now that shits gonna look even better!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Excited, found these 90d out dome lights on ebay.....add a little more class on the inside...I think these look way better then the stock ones


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Excited, found these 90d out dome lights on ebay.....add a little more class on the inside...I think these look way better then the stock ones



Yessir! Badass.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Yessir! Badass.


:h5:


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cherry Popp'in Caddy*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

El Lechero said:


> View attachment 909194


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

El Lechero said:


> View attachment 909194


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

The12thMan said:


>


BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

The12thMan said:


>


Nice bro


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

what engines can drop right in with out a lot of hassle it has a 4100 and it has to go


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> what engines can drop right in with out a lot of hassle it has a 4100 and it has to go


I think most use 350s to keep the same tranny, Just some small adjustments to make tranny work

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/280157-4100-engine-swap-350-a.html


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> I think most use 350s to keep the same tranny, Just some small adjustments to make tranny work
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/22-maintenance-repair/280157-4100-engine-swap-350-a.html


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

The12thMan said:


>


damn clean


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

CustomMachines said:


> damn clean


THX HOMIE..bout to drop it off to get ls 6.0 swap..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

If any one is looking. I have. A complete 90d kit I just took off my 4door. Front clip, fenders, panels, front and rear bumpers. 5th wheel, castle grill. Looking for 1700 obo located in San Diego. Can deliver to so cal and Nevada for the rit price. Also have a 44 zilch roof I might get rid of. Let me know. 707 758 2012


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

china rider said:


> If any one is looking. I have. A complete 90d kit I just took off my 4door. Front clip, fenders, panels, front and rear bumpers. 5th wheel, castle grill. Looking for 1700 obo located in San Diego. Can deliver to so cal and Nevada for the rit price. Also have a 44 zilch roof I might get rid of. Let me know. 707 758 2012


Everything you need in one shot right there


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

:yes:


plague said:


> Everything you need in one shot right there


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Long way to go with a new image to carry 
Ain't shit stopping this hustle


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Just picked up a 81 fleetwood brougham de elagance. Feels great to be in a two door cadi again.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...443593-85-fleetwood-brougham-parting-out.html


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


>


Looking good bRO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> TTT


Looking good bro!! TTMFT!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


>


looking good bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


>


looking good Rolo


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> :h5:


Whats good Ceez. How's your Cadi


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> looking good Rolo


thx brudda!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> TTT


I love everything about this car


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> Whats good Ceez. How's your Cadi


Just trying to make it through the holidays my brother. Cadi is on hold for now, in the process of buying a new house but as soon as we close on the house, I will be back on the Cadi again. Your Cadi still lookin good my brother!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> I love everything about this car


thanks


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

K guys, I need the help and advice from people who are 100 percent sure and have done the full 90 conversions before.
I saw the pics of the red 2 dr body swap on Mike's (Cadillac connect) MR.GM84 page and got the motivation to get going on my conversion! (3/4 down the first page)
CADILLAC CONNECT 80 - 96 FLEETWOOD ~ COUPE DE VILLE PARTS NEW AND USED

I've got my 81 2 dr pretty much gutted of all it's interior and wiring. The only bit of interior still in the car is the headliner, door panels and rear seat panels. The only bits of wiring are the 2 rear seat lights, opera lights, the harness going up to the sunroof up the drivers side A pillar and both door harnesses still coming through the kick panel areas, still hooked up inside the doors.
Originally I was going to COMPLETELY swap the ENTIRE harness from my 90 donor, but then I thought maybe I could keep the 81 door harnesses because maybe the 4 dr front door harnesses would be too short to work in the longer 2 doors??

Also I want to swap over the 90 seats, and I know the door controls are different too, so IF I have to I will swap over the door harnesses providing they'll work/fit in the 2 drs??

Now I know this has been asked a hundred times and I've yet to see an actual definite answer, Can the 90 seats be modified to fold forward and yet still recline? 
If yes, is this the trick of just bolting on the 80s pivot pieces?

What have you guys done with the holes in the center of the firewall? I know the 80s cars have a small square hole for the throttle cable, a large round hole for one harness and another large square hole right beside it. Where as the 90s cars only have the small square hole for the throttle cable and the large round hole.
Do you guys cut out this portion of the firewall from the 90 donor and graft it back into the 2drs? Are you just welding up the square hole and making due with the other 2 openings?

All my other questions I've already figured out through google searches of this site.
Any help would be greatly appreciated, and the sooner the better cause I really want to get thrashing on it this weekend! 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Got my brakes done and my headlight fixed. Getting there slowly, but surely.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

I was told there was someone on Lay it low that makes this plastic strip out of metal that sits right under the rear license plate on the bumper. Anyone know who it is?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> I was told there was someone on Lay it low that makes this plastic strip out of metal that sits right under the rear license plate on the bumper. Anyone know who it is?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I could be wrong but I think kakalak made one for his dont no if he makes to sell but for the right price he will


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Homie.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> I was told there was someone on Lay it low that makes this plastic strip out of metal that sits right under the rear license plate on the bumper. Anyone know who it is?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


D-cheeze used to sell them too I believe


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

LostInSanPedro said:


> D-cheeze used to sell them too I believe


I'll hit them up on the pm and see what's up. Any of my 'Lac brothers have 2 rods that connect the outside door lock to the lock plunger inside the car on top of the door?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Got my brakes done and my headlight fixed. Getting there slowly, but surely.


:h5:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

When a 90's swap is done, does that include the frame, drivetrain, abs, etc?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

regalboy84 said:


> When a 90's swap is done, does that include the frame, drivetrain, abs, etc?


everything except a bare shell and doors call for more questions


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Been cleaning and polishing my chrome and belly all weekend. .


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Got her looking good. Won't be at that stage until April with this weather!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Got her looking good. Won't be at that stage until April with this weather!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thx bro. The weather here hasn't been great but better than most places.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

How do you clean your chrome to make it shine like that? Any helpful hints would be appreciated; I've never had this much chrome before and I want to be right...lol!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## West82lac (Mar 11, 2012)

R0L0 said:


> Been cleaning and polishing my chrome and belly all weekend. .


:cheesy::worship::wow::around: wow


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> How do you clean your chrome to make it shine like that? Any helpful hints would be appreciated; I've never had this much chrome before and I want to be right...lol!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I use never dull on my chrome.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> I use never dull on my chrome.


Was it really dirty before you used the never dull


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> I use never dull on my chrome.


I saw an Eagle One brand and the original Never Dull. Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Was it really dirty before you used the never dull


Ya it was real dirty. Covered in road grime and oil from a leaky cylinder.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> I saw an Eagle One brand and the original Never Dull. Is there a difference between the two?


I never used the eagle one brand


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got a question. I just picked up an 81 2door fleetwood. Originally it was a diesel car but was switched to a 307. Are the gas tanks different on the diesel cadillacs. This one looks bigger and just looks like a box. It does not resemble any of the gas tanks I've ever seen on a cadi. Thanks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

china rider said:


> I've got a question. I just picked up an 81 2door fleetwood. Originally it was a diesel car but was switched to a 307. Are the gas tanks different on the diesel cadillacs. This one looks bigger and just looks like a box. It does not resemble any of the gas tanks I've ever seen on a cadi. Thanks


If they are different, you'd think they would've worked that out if the cars been switched over for any amount of time. Also, make sure you keep the title saying diesel, no smog shit


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


>


bad as pics bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> bad as pics bro


gracias bro someone else took it at a picnic I went too


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Bad Ass Caddy... any more pics Homie


RO68RAG said:


>


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

killem with the 90 euro lights


Y U H8TIN said:


>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> Been cleaning and polishing my chrome and belly all weekend. .


DAMN BROTHER...looks really good! I definitely need to get my gas tank chromed....makes such a huge difference


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> DAMN BROTHER...looks really good! I definitely need to get my gas tank chromed....makes such a huge difference


Thx bro... The more chrome the better


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

R0L0 said:


>


Nice Brutha!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Bad Ass Caddy... any more pics Homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> Thx bro... The more chrome the better


Yessir....I need to focus back on the chrome...engraving actually side tracked me


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


>


This Caddy is killen em....badazz!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....I need to focus back on the chrome...engraving actually side tracked me


patterns and engraving is next for me lol.. goes in for patterns at the begning on Feb. then I will slowly start having things engraved.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


>





BigCeez said:


> This Caddy is killen em....badazz!


yes sir the homies car is killin it!!!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> This Caddy is killen em....badazz!





R0L0 said:


> yes sir the homies car is killin it!!!!!!


Thanks guys.........your cars are also bad ass


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


>


I see that one has a new great home...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

weatmaster said:


> I see that one has a new great home...


yeah took it off my buddy's hands in may


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

BigCeez said:


> This Caddy is killen em....badazz!


CLEAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

R0L0 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LowSupreme84 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thx bro.

Ttt


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


>


damn thats clean


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> patterns and engraving is next for me lol.. goes in for patterns at the begning on Feb. then I will slowly start having things engraved.


Nice...cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> Thanks guys.........your cars are also bad ass


Thank you bro!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

You cats ain't playing. This is going to be a great summer.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

I got my first caddy is a 1985 Fleetwood and my problem is putting the 90d dash does it go right in or what Cain of adjust I have to do if anybody can help me


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

OVERRATED said:


> I got my first caddy is a 1985 Fleetwood and my problem is putting the 90d dash does it go right in or what Cain of adjust I have to do if anybody can help me


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...2-big-body-cadillac-modifications-thread.html

See if this thread help, Homie.


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-p...2-big-body-cadillac-modifications-thread.html
> 
> See if this thread help, Homie.


Thanks homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> BUMP


:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

clean uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics BigDogg


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Nice pics BigDogg


yes sir very nice pics BigDogg


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir....I need to focus back on the chrome...engraving actually side tracked me


Lol me too


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Putting in work, Fellas. It should be getting warm soon.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Putting in work, Fellas. It should be getting warm soon.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


nice


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Putting in work, Fellas. It should be getting warm soon.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice! What all are you doing to her? Looking forward to some warm weather.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody have pics of 90s mouldings with the grooves shaved?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

RO68RAG said:


> nice


Thanks.


BigCeez said:


> Nice! What all are you doing to her? Looking forward to some warm weather.


Installing a new radiator and brake master cylinder. Also, I have to work on changing the trunk lock, connect the a/c and heat, change the oil. How are you coming along?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Installing a new radiator and brake master cylinder. Also, I have to work on changing the trunk lock, connect the a/c and heat, change the oil. How are you coming along?


Been slow....just finished buying a new house so all my time was dedicated to moving...now I am in the middle of unpacking but I got the car in its new home. But now with some warm weather coming, I can finally finish working on the trunk, doing the hard lines and wiring up everything on the new set up. I should be done by May.


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Putting in work, Fellas. It should be getting warm soon.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looking good


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Been slow....just finished buying a new house so all my time was dedicated to moving...now I am in the middle of unpacking but I got the car in its new home. But now with some warm weather coming, I can finally finish working on the trunk, doing the hard lines and wiring up everything on the new set up. I should be done by May.
> 
> Congrats on the new digs, Homie. I know your whip will be off the chain.





Big Body Caddi said:


> Looking good


Thank you, Sir.



~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Thanks for blowing up that pic, Big Spanks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks my brother....im pushing...lol.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1080578


I'm really digging both of these 'lacs.



bigdogg323 said:


> clean uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1080562



:h5: Nice


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> I use never dull on my chrome.


Copped my cans of NevaDull. I looked for the original, but all I found was Eagle One's brand. Googled the stuff and it said that Eagle One bought the company, but it's still the same formula. We'll see....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Copped my cans of NevaDull. I looked for the original, but all I found was Eagle One's brand. Googled the stuff and it said that Eagle One bought the company, but it's still the same formula. We'll see....


good shit, let me know how it works out homie...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> TTT


My fav


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


> My fav


thanks bro


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*80-92 Cadillac Fleetwood, CoupeDeVille, CDV, LeCabriolet.

New, soft, flexible fillers. Up to #OEM standards. (IN STOCK)
Beautiful flexible bumper fillers, manufactured for perfect fit.

Special introduction prices.

$200 + shipping for the 2 tail light fillers.
$75 + shipping for the bottom license plate filler.

We ship worldwide; PayPal ready.

Mr. Lacs Cadillac Parts And Accessories
(562) 276-6005*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


>



Seen this ride in person last year! Super bad ass indeed!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

lookin for the long rocker trim that goes below the door on a 84 2dr fleetwood


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

pitbull166 said:


> Seen this ride in person last year! Super bad ass indeed!


thanks bro yours is clean too


----------



## heavyd40 (Jan 12, 2010)

putting in work. Hope to have the 2dr up and running and converted this summer! City Wide CC TX CHAPTER!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

heavyd40 said:


> View attachment 1104538
> View attachment 1104546
> View attachment 1104554
> View attachment 1104562
> putting in work. Hope to have the 2dr up and running and converted this summer! City Wide CC TX CHAPTER!



Let me know if you need anything brother


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

Hellraizer said:


> :worship:


X5:worship::worship::worship::boink::boink:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

KERRBSS said:


> My fav


I agree


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

*operas and chitons caddy maintenance book...take 35 all or trade for something*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...s/478754-opera-lights-cigarette-lighters.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

MR.LAC said:


> *80-92 Cadillac Fleetwood, CoupeDeVille, CDV, LeCabriolet.
> 
> New, soft, flexible fillers. Up to #OEM standards. (IN STOCK)
> Beautiful flexible bumper fillers, manufactured for perfect fit.
> ...



ooohhhh....flexible fillers....I like the sound of that!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

big pimpin said:


> ooohhhh....flexible fillers....I like the sound of that!



I have a passenger side flexible filler available....$60 shipped.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

whats the best way to put on the side moldings clips or someone on here told me about rivets or somethin like that?

and who got the lil chrome strips for the dooor molding?


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I used aluminum rivets. Get ready because it's a ton of work


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

bad idea said:


> I used aluminum rivets. Get ready because it's a ton of work


 how ya do it? where did they go so they won't be seen


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

off to the shop for patterns!!!!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

She's going to be sweet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> She's going to be sweet.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I hope so lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> off to the shop for patterns!!!!!


Nice


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


>


wit size roof is that


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> whats the best way to put on the side moldings clips or someone on here told me about rivets or somethin like that?
> 
> and who got the lil chrome strips for the dooor molding?


here a link that may have info on what your lookin for. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/72560-90-moulding-hints-tips-specs-info-27.html


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> off to the shop for patterns!!!!!



Nice, who is doing the patterns for you?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> wit size roof is that


 I think 42"


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RO68RAG said:


> Nice





BigCeez said:


> Nice, who is doing the patterns for you?


Leasure Line Graphics here in Northern Cali


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> Leasure Line Graphics here in Northern Cali


:h5:

Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ricardo labrador said:


> here a link that may have info on what your lookin for. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/72560-90-moulding-hints-tips-specs-info-27.html





RO68RAG said:


> I think 42"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

up


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

This weather can't break and these potholes can't get filled fast enough. The lac is almost ready for the season.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump for 90'd Lacs!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Saw these at a local yard and they were being taken away to use in demolition derby


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


>


 thanks........don't think I had those


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


> thanks........don't think I had those


i took em couple years ago at STREETLOW show in Indiana


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

a few more


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> a few more


this the day I picked it up.....Southside Crusiers picnic last year


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

@ the Sheila E music video shoot yesterday!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> @ the Sheila E music video shoot yesterday!



Still in love with her! Car looks great, Homie.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Still in love with her! Car looks great, Homie.


right on thx bro.. she is my god daughters aunt so she like family..


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


> Saw these at a local yard and they were being taken away to use in demolition derby


 STOP THAT TRUCK!!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> STOP THAT TRUCK!!!!!!!! LOL!


X909192


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> right on thx bro.. she is my god daughters aunt so she like family..


That's what's up. How did the patterns come out?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> That's what's up. How did the patterns come out?


They only started on re-adjusting the doors so I stopped them real quick and pulled the car out for the video shoot, I have to drop it back off.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking good fellaz


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

THEE LAST LAUGH said:


> View attachment 1150242
> View attachment 1150250
> View attachment 1150258
> 
> ...


looking good bro,


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Looking good fellaz


what up Ceez, whats new with your Fleet bro


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show Hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> what up Ceez, whats new with your Fleet bro



Still trying to polish her up......should have her done by May.....pics of new set up to come soon. uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Still trying to polish her up......should have her done by May.....pics of new set up to come soon. uffin:


nice bro cant wait to see it


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> nice bro cant wait to see it


Me too!:roflmao:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

bad idea said:


>


this is really nice bro good job came out real good:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

RO68RAG said:


> this is really nice bro good job came out real good:thumbsup:


Thanks man! Looks just like yours! Lol


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

bad idea said:


>


VERY VERY NICE BRO , I TIP MY HAT TO YOU ON AN EXCELLENT JOB YOU'VE DONE ...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

bad idea said:


>


Thats clean!


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

bad idea said:


>


Bad ass! I have been seeing it on facebook


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

83cadcoupe said:


> Bad ass! I have been seeing it on facebook


Thanks guys!

Facebook huh? I'm not even on Facebook! Shoot me a FB screen shot if you get a chance.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Sup brothers. What kind of battery are you all running up front in your rides? Is an Optima battery worth it or just go with a Duralast or something like that? I don't have a high powered sound system; just 2 10's and an amp.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad idea said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

might swell keep the brown n beige lac page going.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

dekay24 said:


> might swell keep the brown n beige lac page going.


another Cadi I am envious of :worship:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


>


Damn, those are some big ass cylinders!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Sup brothers. What kind of battery are you all running up front in your rides? Is an Optima battery worth it or just go with a Duralast or something like that? I don't have a high powered sound system; just 2 10's and an amp.


Im just running an Interstate Battery up front. I have two large amps running two T2 subs. Havent had any issues with it...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Had to tote the car into town to get the emissions done....almost have her done.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Im just running an Interstate Battery up front. I have two large amps running two T2 subs. Havent had any issues with it...


Thanks Homie. Can't wait to see that lac's trunk!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks Homie. Can't wait to see that lac's trunk!


:h5:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody got some black seat belts for sale


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Had to tote the car into town to get the emissions done....almost have her done.


looking good Ceez


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

RO68RAG said:


>


Wut size cylinders are u running and are your trailing arms in the factory location. Wanting to do a mean lock up and nasty 3.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> looking good Ceez



Thank you my brother!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> Wut size cylinders are u running and are your trailing arms in the factory location. Wanting to do a mean lock up and nasty 3.


everything has been touched on the suspension bro so I know my boy had to move stuff around. As for the cylinder I think 22"


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Going into paint this week


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> View attachment 1189906
> 
> 
> Going into paint this week


What color are you going with, Homie?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> What color are you going with, Homie?


White with black top black moldings black wheels:fool2:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> White with black top black moldings black wheels:fool2:


That's going to be nice as hell.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> That's going to be nice as hell.


Thanks homie I hope so. Hopefully it comes out the same as wuts in my head. Got a few other small details I want to do but can't spill all the beans u no. Plus trying to have most of it ready for next weekends picnic. Will see how it works out


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> Thanks homie I hope so. Hopefully it comes out the same as wuts in my head. Got a few other small details I want to do but can't spill all the beans u no. Plus trying to have most of it ready for next weekends picnic. Will see how it works out


Oh shit, you ain't playing with them. Good luck and can't wait for pictures. Does Merk's downtown still have that good corn bread?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>



Baddest Lac out there.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

New set up starting to come together.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Wet sand and buff then put back together


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Oh shit, you ain't playing with them. Good luck and can't wait for pictures. Does Merk's downtown still have that good corn bread?


U talking about charlotte nc. 90% of places here got good corn bread. We got that good southern cooking down here. Haven't heard of merks I'll try them out if we got them


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> U talking about charlotte nc. 90% of places here got good corn bread. We got that good southern cooking down here. Haven't heard of merks I'll try them out if we got them


Yup. Charlotte. Mert's is right next door to the Holiday Inn downtown. I went there a couple of years ago and chowed down.

http://mertscharlotte.com/


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Yup. Charlotte. Mert's is right next door to the Holiday Inn downtown. I went there a couple of years ago and chowed down.
> 
> http://mertscharlotte.com/


Damn I no where u talkin about now. I pass by all the time when I'm cruzin had to see there sign first. Going to try them out and see what's up there menu looks good as hell. Figured they were to expensive since they are down town but they are actually cheaper than chillies or outback


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

85eldoCE said:


> Damn I no where u talkin about now. I pass by all the time when I'm cruzin had to see there sign first. Going to try them out and see what's up there menu looks good as hell. Figured they were to expensive since they are down town but they are actually cheaper than chillies or outback


Hey, hey, hey...

Back to the Cadillac topic buddy!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

rivman said:


> Hey, hey, hey...
> 
> Back to the Cadillac topic buddy!


Aye now
We is cause when I get the caddy back I'm pullin up in front of merks hittin the switch and tossin keys to valet lol. 
U coming out Sunday. If so how many cars u bringing


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Got it back Sunday morning just in time to make the picnic. Paint was still wet lol. I could hear people saying damn it smells like paint over here. Still got a lot of trim to put back on


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> View attachment 1211962
> 
> 
> Got it back Sunday morning just in time to make the picnic. Paint was still wet lol. I could hear people saying damn it smells like paint over here. Still got a lot of trim to put back on


Clean, Homie!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> New set up starting to come together.


looking good Ceez!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> View attachment 1211962
> 
> 
> Got it back Sunday morning just in time to make the picnic. Paint was still wet lol. I could hear people saying damn it smells like paint over here. Still got a lot of trim to put back on


lookin good homie!! love the smell of fresh paint!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


Bad ass.. I think it is the sexiest thing seeing a female rollin!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> looking good Ceez!!!!!


Thank you my brother!


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

The Sheila E video we did about a month and a half ago. My Cadi makes quite a few shots.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the props homies still a long way Togo but I will b blowing this thread up with y'all now as it comes along


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> View attachment 1211962
> 
> 
> Got it back Sunday morning just in time to make the picnic. Paint was still wet lol. I could hear people saying damn it smells like paint over here. Still got a lot of trim to put back on


Nice.


----------



## AC_PHOTOGRAPHY (Apr 30, 2014)

HERES MINE


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> Nice.


Damn thanks homie I don't even got those pics. Were u out there at the connection picnic or u grab them off Facebook. U stay around the Carolina's


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Just grab them off Facebook.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Clean


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> The Sheila E video we did about a month and a half ago. My Cadi makes quite a few shots.


Bad ass. I'm going to see her in concert at the end of the month in Akron. You cats put it down for her. Congrats.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

AC_PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> HERES MINE


Nice and clean thought about doing the same as urs before I went with black


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Bad ass. I'm going to see her in concert at the end of the month in Akron. You cats put it down for her. Congrats.


right on bro! Thx

her concerts are off the hook


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

85eldoCE said:


> Nice and clean thought about doing the same as urs before I went with black


You gonna finish 90ing yours or no?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

rivman said:


> You gonna finish 90ing yours or no?


Oh yea. Inside won't be


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Burnt$ Brougham$ (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Burnt$ Brougham$ (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Burnt$ Brougham$ (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Burnt$ Brougham$ (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Any body still running front sway bar on there lac


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> The Sheila E video we did about a month and a half ago. My Cadi makes quite a few shots.


Nice!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics everyone/.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

If all goes well, I'll be bringing my girl home on Thursday for the full detail before Detroit this weekend.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks to the big Homie Rolo. That Neva-Dull works wonders on the chrome. My little dude helping get her right to cruise.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Alonso62ss (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking for rockers, if anyone has some for sale pm me please thanks


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks to the big Homie Rolo. That Neva-Dull works wonders on the chrome. My little dude helping get her right to cruise.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lookin good homie. Like to c the next generation being a part in it


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> Lookin good homie. Like to c the next generation being a part in it


Yessir! They can't start too early.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks to the big Homie Rolo. That Neva-Dull works wonders on the chrome. My little dude helping get her right to cruise.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


NICE!!! Good tip also on the Neva-Dull


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks to the big Homie Rolo. That Neva-Dull works wonders on the chrome. My little dude helping get her right to cruise.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


anytime homie!!

Get down lil man!! love it when the lil ones are involved!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My 81 Cadi Fleetwood at Socios show 5-25-2014 3rd place Full Custom 89 and below luxury!


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> My 81 Cadi Fleetwood at Socios show 5-25-2014 3rd place Full Custom 89 and below luxury!


Bad ass congrats to ya homie. So if this is 3rd wut was 1st and 2nd.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

85eldoCE said:


> Bad ass congrats to ya homie. So if this is 3rd wut was 1st and 2nd.


thx bro!!!
thats a good question I didnt pay attention.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Over 500 miles in the last two days. 13's and Zeniths. Headed to Detroit...Rollin'. Got to rep the 90'd Caddies!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> My 81 Cadi Fleetwood at Socios show 5-25-2014 3rd place Full Custom 89 and below luxury!



Looking good as always...congrats on the win!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles in the last two days. 13's and Zeniths. Headed to Detroit...Rollin'. Got to rep the 90'd Caddies!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thats a true rider right there! Car is looking sick my brother.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Thats a true rider right there! Car is looking sick my brother.


Thanks Big Homie! Felt good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BigCeez said:


> Looking good as always...congrats on the win!


thx Ceez.. appreciate that homie!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles in the last two days. 13's and Zeniths. Headed to Detroit...Rollin'. Got to rep the 90'd Caddies!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


bad ass homie!!! looking good. straight rider :thumbsup: mad respect for that one bro!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> My 81 Cadi Fleetwood at Socios show 5-25-2014 3rd place Full Custom 89 and below luxury!


Congrats Homie! Your ride is on point.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> bad ass homie!!! looking good. straight rider :thumbsup: mad respect for that one bro!


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Congrats Homie! Your ride is on point.


thx brother


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT for the Caddys


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> My 81 Cadi Fleetwood at Socios show 5-25-2014 3rd place Full Custom 89 and below luxury!


Congrats very nice.


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

RO68RAG said:


>


Bad ass Lac! Like mine Project the same colors. What the Name of the Color?


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

RIGHT ON TIME FOR FATHER'S DAY! WWW.MAGCHOP.COM


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles in the last two days. 13's and Zeniths. Headed to Detroit...Rollin'. Got to rep the 90'd Caddies!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Uoh wee ur lac is clean my brotha


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles in the last two days. 13's and Zeniths. Headed to Detroit...Rollin'. Got to rep the 90'd Caddies!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice! Seen this car in vegas!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Almost there...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

85eldoCE said:


> Uoh wee ur lac is clean my brotha





brett said:


> Nice! Seen this car in vegas!


Thanks fellas. Must appreciation. You cats are putting it down with y'all's whips, too.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Big Spanks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find 90s mouldings ?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

BigCeez said:


> Anyone know where I can find 90s mouldings ?


 Hit up Mr Lac on here... He has tons of caddy parts... Good person to deal with... I've gotten many caddy parts from him


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

bad idea said:


>


swwet


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Hit up Mr Lac on here... He has tons of caddy parts... Good person to deal with... I've gotten many caddy parts from him


Thank you brother!


----------



## kinggabe6 (Jun 28, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> another Cadi I am envious of :worship:


 bad as fuck . luv all the pics


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Damn, they look good dressed in white.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Almost ready to cruise...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anybody have an extra clip for the 90 panels? A part number maybe? I need ONE clip


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

rivman said:


> Almost ready to cruise...


:run:lookin good homie I'm going to park on the other side of the lot from you lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Does anybody have an extra clip for the 90 panels? A part number maybe? I need ONE clip


Hit up Cadillac Connect Mike
714 371 5654

Mr GM84 on here.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Anyone know where i can find a transmission oil cooler tubes for the 4100 and 200r4? Or atleast a part #


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

low4ever said:


> Anyone know where i can find a transmission oil cooler tubes for the 4100 and 200r4? Or atleast a part #


Not 100% sure but I don't think there's tranny cooler lines on the 4100s. If yours talking about the lines that go to the radiator on the pass side those are oil cooler lines for the engine and NOBODY makes them no parts house or dealership. They have to be custom made at a hydro shop. Or find somebody parting out a 4100. I'll double check on the tranny line when I get off work


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry bout that there are tranny lines on the front side of radiator (header panel side). Engine oil lines on back side(fan side). Oil lines have to be custom and tranny lines u can make for 15-20 bucks. Buy the pre cut hard lines with the double flare nuts already on them and just bend them to fit. Don't waste ur money on the auto craft tube bender from advance auto they suck and kinked my lines. I just took a rag warped around my thoumb and bent to fit


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Thanks 85eldoCE might have to give that a try that. Where can i get those? does Advance or Autozone carry those?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

rivman said:


> Almost ready to cruise...


Damn Rivman you putting in work homie. Thats gonna be nice bro.:h5:


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

R0L0 said:


> TTT


clean my brutha!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MADDCADDY83 (Dec 22, 2013)

Need help anyone that done a full 90 conversion can u please email me. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ttt
I need a new alternator, is anyone running a chrome alternator in the 4100?

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...0002&langId=-1&productId=127008&storeId=10001

Does this look like it will work?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Just put over 700 miles to the Majestic's Toronto picnic this past weekend from Cleveland. Took over 7 hours, but made it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Just put over 700 miles to the Majestic's Toronto picnic this past weekend from Cleveland. Took over 7 hours, but made it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ive said it before...you re a true rider my brother. How did you do at the show?


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Pic from this past weekends Good Times show here in CO.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Quick flick of me taking a pic of Phil Gordon who shot my car this weekend.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

No awards given, but it's always nice to hang out with my cats in Canada. Your car looking good at the show, Homie!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> No awards given, but it's always nice to hang out with my cats in Canada. Your car looking good at the show, Homie!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you....doing a little more detail work to the trunk this week before the Budweiser show here in Denver.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Took it out for a spin yesterday.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Sneak peek I guess.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

JUST ME said:


> Sneak peek I guess.


is it just bare metal? anymore pics?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> Sneak peek I guess.


Mad props to who ever built it. That thing is like progressive insurance. It's got flow lol


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


Perfect compliment to your Caddy!uffin:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> Perfect compliment to your Caddy!uffin:


I couldn't agree more


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

10322774_399691593502825_1991340101626232113_n.jpg


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

BigCeez said:


>


badass caddy bro


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

N.O.S 5.7 $35 shipped ~ N.O.S Hood Ornament $95 shipped N.O.S Heritage Badge $45 shipped lmk


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

RO68RAG said:


> badass caddy bro


Thank you my bro!


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

For trade any clean G Body


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> Sneak peek I guess.


:ugh: are the quarters and trunk extended?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Is that Kita's Coupe


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


I'm starting to like the Fleets without the 5th wheel. That looks great.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

_GOLD & CHROME BRAND NEW MAKE IN 1995_
I AM OPEN TO OFFERS BUT THE ASKING PRICE IS $800 FREE SHIPPING ITS A RARE FIND PERFECT GRILL
gold center emblem
comes with all mounting brackets, paperwork in original box






​


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

thinking of selling her not cut


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

finish it bitch


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

fool2 said:


> finish it bitch


:roflmao:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn what happened, this thread used to always be on the front page


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

they know i'm shutting the game down with my 4 year paint job 

trying to find someone willing to put at least 6 years into my setup now


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

got to stay motivated because it's so cold out here.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Cold weather is here


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


>




looking good... still remember that day


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

cheloRO75 said:


>


Bad ass lac right there


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

mr1987 said:


> Bad ass lac right there


thanks bro


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/609090-85-fleetwood.html


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Picked up a clean rear bumper will 90s mouldings work on it ???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

mr1987 said:


> Picked up a clean rear bumper will 90s mouldings work on it ???


yep


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> yep


Thanks bro and love that lac of yours one of the best by far!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

:yes:


fool2 said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


Japan got some tight rides


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

holy shit i just realized undertaker is in japan now


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a question. If you had to choose would you rather have a 90d coupe or an 80s 2 door fleet wood. I've had both and I would take the 90d coupe in a heart beat. Just wondering


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

the fleetwood, and then 90 it out.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

coupe all the way, the roofline has way better flow.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn that all white looks good


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Good pic^^^


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Been gone for a while finishing other projects. I would still like to get my hands on an original fleetwood coupe that has been fully 90d.
Cash in hand ready to buy, no coupes or cars that are juiced. 
clean and done the right way only.


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

FreddieD said:


> Been gone for a while finishing other projects. I would still like to get my hands on an original fleetwood coupe that has been fully 90d.
> Cash in hand ready to buy, no coupes or cars that are juiced.
> clean and done the right way only.[/QUOTE
> 
> TTT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

How hard is it to remove rear bumper molding ? Is it as simple as 80s style?


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

china rider said:


> Just a question. If you had to choose would you rather have a 90d coupe or an 80s 2 door fleet wood. I've had both and I would take the 90d coupe in a heart beat. Just wondering


A 90d 2door fleet wood is the best 
Well second best, next to a lecabriolet


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

mr1987 said:


> How hard is it to remove rear bumper molding ? Is it as simple as 80s style?


Just pops off easy


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

plague said:


> Just pops off easy


Koo bro !!thanks


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

RO68RAG said:


>


Can't get enough of ya ride bro !!
Do u have a build up thread ? Is that hok root beer brown?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

mr1987 said:


> Can't get enough of ya ride bro !!
> Do u have a build up thread ? Is that hok root beer brown?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310146&st=960


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

mr1987 said:


> Can't get enough of ya ride bro !!
> Do u have a build up thread ? Is that hok root beer brown?





83cadcoupe said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310146&st=960


i didn't build it my Boi did. Thanks for the link


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

Just picked thus up last week


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

china rider said:


> View attachment 1535825
> View attachment 1535833
> View attachment 1535841
> View attachment 1535841
> ...


Nice score


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

china rider said:


> View attachment 1535825
> View attachment 1535833
> View attachment 1535841
> View attachment 1535841
> ...


Good looking whip. I want to get mine to lay that low in the back.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

CadillacTom said:


> Good looking whip. I want to get mine to lay that low in the back.


Used 2.5 tons, with only 2 turns, deep cups and donuts on top. Just to let you know bro. I really dig your fleet wood, was trying to scratch up the cash when it was for sale.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

china rider said:


> Used 2.5 tons, with only 2 turns, deep cups and donuts on top. Just to let you know bro. I really dig your fleet wood, was trying to scratch up the cash when it was for sale.


Thanks Homie. You know ain't nothing like a Cadillac. I might do it before the riding season.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks Homie. You know ain't nothing like a Cadillac. I might do it before the riding season.


I'm spoiled, the whole year in San Diego is riding season.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

china rider said:


> I'm spoiled, the whole year in San Diego is riding season.


We will get 4-7 months top. It was 20 degrees today and 4' of snow on the ground.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice. i miss my two door


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Might be picking up a 90'd 2dr this weekend. Any suggestions on things to look for when checking out the car? How can I tell it the conversion is done correctly? Thanks


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SERIOUS said:


> Might be picking up a 90'd 2dr this weekend. Any suggestions on things to look for when checking out the car? How can I tell it the conversion is done correctly? Thanks


JUST DEPENDS DO YOU WANT FULLY 90D OR JUST THE OUTSIDE 90 HOW THE MOULDINGS ARE MADE LINED UP, ENGINE WHO WAS IT WIRED SPLICED OR HARNESS DOES ALL THE 90 STUFF INSIDE WORK LIKE HEAT AND AC OR IS IT JUST COSMETIC, COUPE OR FLEET IS IT FULL ENGINE FRAME AND SO ON AND SEATS AND SO ON.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah I'm not sure.. Car wasn't in bad shape went ahead and picked it up. Needs a few cosmetic things. So I have no idea wha motor it should have frame had rear stress points done and a c-channel bridge. Rocker panels could have been done better but I think I can rework them a bit. Needs the top rocker mouldings the ones on there are pieced together


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

If you need the moldings made hit up dr j on here has some ready at a good price sounds like you off to a good start


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

fool2 said:


> View attachment 1576338


Motha fucker is hard !!!!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

anyone have any chrome goodies for sale?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking for opinions.... found a powder coater that can shoot a gold tone over all my polished trim. I have gold throughout exterior of car. Cars white and looks like a fleetwood. Would it make it look too goddy?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

cadillacjacc said:


>


DIZZAM ! Drop the mic and walk away


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

INKSTINCT003 said:


>


Bad ass


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> Bad ass


X2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking for opinions.... found a powder coater that can shoot a gold tone over all my polished trim. I have gold throughout exterior of car. Cars white and looks like a fleetwood. Would it make it look too goddy?


No go in


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking for opinions.... found a powder coater that can shoot a gold tone over all my polished trim. I have gold throughout exterior of car. Cars white and looks like a fleetwood. Would it make it look too goddy?


 trim will warp, too thin... ask around


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

before after






needs some work going to redo the moldings to goddy for me and needs new set up and new interior. just happy I got it bck


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

NIMSTER64 said:


> View attachment 1620466
> before after
> View attachment 1620474
> needs some work going to redo the moldings to goddy for me and needs new set up and new interior. just happy I got it bck


Def looks better in the before pic .those gold wheels are on point


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Agreed :yes:


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

X2, something looks odd in the after pic, looked better before.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

You wouldn't even know that's the same car, liked it better the first way, what u gonna do now with it color wise


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

NIMSTER64 said:


> View attachment 1620466
> before after
> View attachment 1620474
> needs some work going to redo the moldings to goddy for me and needs new set up and new interior. just happy I got it bck


Was the rocker panel behind the door not molded together in the before pic? Can't really tell, still a nice lacc


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't wait to get mine on the road


----------



## Davidlistic (Oct 3, 2014)

Nothing beats a 44" moon in a 90d 2 door Brougham


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

cadillacjacc said:


>


I was wondering if anyone ever put lights in the impact strip reflectors. Any info on "how to" what lights to use ect.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Allright fleetwood riders help a brother out .
Do I need this wire hooked up ,and what does it do?









Looks like a phiber optic or some shit not a regular wire








That's the end of it 
It goes here 








Problem is I cut it


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

That wire displays your brake, turn and lights.. if you look in the back at the headliner, there should be a piece with two or three holes on it..... if it's working properly... it let's you know if you have any tail lights or turn/brake lights out...


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

That piece on my coupe


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

You also have those same wires on your front fenders that basically do the same thing for your front lights


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

So it doesn't affect anything if I don't hook it back up


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

mr1987 said:


> So it doesn't affect anything if I don't hook it back up


This system is based on the Vigilite System that GM introduced in their mid to late 1960's models.They had three separate indicators one sat above or below in the interior by the rear glass so it could be viewed from the rear view mirror.The other 2 sat on the left and right front fenders.The front indicators had 3 lights each.1 light was for the turn signal,1 for the bright lights,and one for the headlights.Its all fiber optics so if you don't hook them back up it won't hurt your cars performance,you just won't be able to depend on your indicators for information .


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> This system is based on the Vigilite System that GM introduced in their mid to late 1960's models.They had three separate indicators one sat above or below in the interior by the rear glass so it could be viewed from the rear view mirror.The other 2 sat on the left and right front fenders.The front indicators had 3 lights each.1 light was for the turn signal,1 for the bright lights,and one for the headlights.Its all fiber optics so if you don't hook them back up it won't hurt your cars performance,you just won't be able to depend on your indicators for information .


Thanks mg for a good explanation , thought I fcked something up!


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

braman213 said:


> That wire displays your brake, turn and lights.. if you look in the back at the headliner, there should be a piece with two or three holes on it..... if it's working properly... it let's you know if you have any tail lights or turn/brake lights out...


Thanksbro


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

On the fiber optics. Does anyone sell new cables if you wanted to go thru and get everything working properly?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

frame that will eventually be under my coupe

narrowed frame rails 1" to lay lower. sectioned, raised 1.5", and boxed front crossmember. extended front spring pockets, custom arched upper arms and custom pushed back mounts. shaved pocket lower arms. custom trans crossmember. custom 4link with relocated coils and crossmember. raised custom arches 2". internally routed hydrolines. a lot of other little mods im probably forgetting.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

We're u running the relocated shocks up front on the other frame ? How did they affect the ride


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> frame that will eventually be under my coupe
> 
> narrowed frame rails 1" to lay lower. sectioned, raised 1.5", and boxed front crossmember. extended front spring pockets, custom arched upper arms and custom pushed back mounts. shaved pocket lower arms. custom trans crossmember. custom 4link with relocated coils and crossmember. raised custom arches 2". internally routed hydrolines. a lot of other little mods im probably forgetting.


damn real nice one of the nicest I have seen, lots of work


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2015)

*no no*

caddys ok..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

dekay24 said:


> frame that will eventually be under my coupe
> 
> narrowed frame rails 1" to lay lower. sectioned, raised 1.5", and boxed front crossmember. extended front spring pockets, custom arched upper arms and custom pushed back mounts. shaved pocket lower arms. custom trans crossmember. custom 4link with relocated coils and crossmember. raised custom arches 2". internally routed hydrolines. a lot of other little mods im probably forgetting.



amazing homie.you always kill it.:h5:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

mr1987 said:


> We're u running the relocated shocks up front on the other frame ? How did they affect the ride


no Im not. I did these more for a legality reason, cause I am gonna drive it. they were mounted as inboard to the pivot as possible, so they really don't do a lot. I know a few others that have already, and said it really doesn't affect it much at all.



plague said:


> damn real nice one of the nicest I have seen, lots of work





flaked85 said:


> amazing homie.you always kill it.:h5:


thanx boys.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Frame is beautiful.. I've been wanting build a suspension that has shocks but have them mounted to the bottom cups so the travel of the cylinders isnt affected and the shocks can maybe be more effective.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone know what size bulbs the LeCab style third brake light takes?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

SERIOUS said:


> Anyone know what size bulbs the LeCab style third brake light takes?


 981


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I need a very good set of mouldings done. Can anyone help me? If so hit me up pm or on here. I would do them myself but it would be my first time. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Not that hard bro doing my own just takes a lot of time.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

"Grey Goose" and "One Piece At A Time" back in the day..


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I think that's Anthony Fuentes' yellow fleetwood,super clean...


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Can anyone tell me why my climate control and fuel usage data is flashing? Also when it flashes when i am driving i can feel the car hesitate. I took the steering column down last week could i have knocked something loose? Also what is the relay thats hangs right above the break pedal and pokes through the knee panel underneath the dash? I hear something buzzing in it. Thanks in advance


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful rides, can anyone recommend a good detail product to give the vinyl top a wet look? I have tried armour all but it doesn't work. What does everyone use on their tops?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Keepin her clean I c 



RO68RAG said:


>


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> frame that will eventually be under my coupe
> 
> narrowed frame rails 1" to lay lower. sectioned, raised 1.5", and boxed front crossmember. extended front spring pockets, custom arched upper arms and custom pushed back mounts. shaved pocket lower arms. custom trans crossmember. custom 4link with relocated coils and crossmember. raised custom arches 2". internally routed hydrolines. a lot of other little mods im probably forgetting.


Very clean and well thought out in advance!!!


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in currently converting my '80 coupe to a '90. It's about there, buty now I need everything to convert to a Fleetwood top. Anyone have anything or know anyone that does, either PM on Layitlow, or hit me up via Instagram at: jmt.est.1980 




THanks!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Keepin her clean I c


yes sir


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

lowriders2choppers said:


> View attachment 1643201
> View attachment 1643217
> View attachment 1643225











my old car. anybody know where its at now?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Keepin her clean I c


Damn what color is that?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> frame that will eventually be under my coupe
> 
> narrowed frame rails 1" to lay lower. sectioned, raised 1.5", and boxed front crossmember. extended front spring pockets, custom arched upper arms and custom pushed back mounts. shaved pocket lower arms. custom trans crossmember. custom 4link with relocated coils and crossmember. raised custom arches 2". internally routed hydrolines. a lot of other little mods im probably forgetting.


This is going to be something else when it's done :wow:


----------



## WS21310 (Sep 2, 2012)

Can u throw 1989 caprice head lights on dee 77-84 coupe de villes or 90 brougham head lights on the 80-84 coupe de ville


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

make offer


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Can anyone give me the steps on putting the 90 moldings on, how to position and line up the clips? Just bought this but need to install the moldings and rockers. They're already molded just need to install.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Can anyone give me the steps on putting the 90 moldings on, how to position and line up the clips? Just bought this but need to install the moldings and rockers. They're already molded just need to install.


I USUALLY START FROM FRONT TO BACK, SOME PEOPLE USE RIVETS SOME USE SELF TAPPING SCREWS I MEASURE AND USE TAPE TO LINE THEM UP, AND MARK THE SPOTS FROM THE BACK OF YOUR MOLDINGS.TO WHERE YOUR CLIPS WOULD GO BUT START FROM THE FRONT 90 FENDER MOLDING, THAT'S HOW I DO IT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

How do u take these off without fucking up lol


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

remove the inner sail panel.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Im looking for these pieces to complete the trim on my lac if anyone has some around


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Disregard last post found what I needed. How do I take off those chrome strips on top of the 90 panels. I'd like to have them all chromed. Do I have to remove the panels?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

what do the clips that hold the 90 panels to the car look like?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Im looking for these pieces to complete the trim on my lac if anyone has some around


Clean ride my boy seen you cruising today.picked one myself


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Man dekays frame is badass


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

pitboss said:


> Clean ride my boy seen you cruising today.picked one myself


Thanks homie, where at?


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Thanks homie, where at?


My boy said he saw you on Flower St cruise n


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


>


NICE


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


>


very nice


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Og Screw (Sep 28, 2015)

RO68RAG said:


>


Youre lac for sale let me know the ticcet


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is my toy slammed


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Working on one!


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

ILLVILLE said:


> Working on one!


Nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ILLVILLE said:


> Working on one!


WAY CLEAN HEARD YOU GOT SOME GOODIES GOING ON UNDERNEATH IT


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

And One in the works


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

plague said:


> WAY CLEAN HEARD YOU GOT SOME GOODIES GOING ON UNDERNEATH IT


THX, ya the homie Ree hooked me up with a bunch of goodies to help move this build along


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ILLVILLE said:


> Working on one!


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

ILLVILLE said:


> Working on one!


Super Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

DKM ATX said:


>


I'm digging this Lac


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Saw this in Houston at Los Magnificos show. AMAZING quality work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

big pimpin said:


> Saw this in Houston at Los Magnificos show. AMAZING quality work.
> View attachment 1795161
> View attachment 1795153
> 
> View attachment 1795145


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

nice:thumbsup:


fool2 said:


>


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

Any pics of reinforced rearends with sway bar still mounted? Was looking at mine to think of how or if I was able to reinforce and still have the sway bar but looks like a real tight space from sway bar to axle


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

DKM ATX said:


>


uffin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

CadillacNick said:


> TTT


killin um...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

How do i take this trim off? Does anyone have a pic with it off? I have the tool to remove the windshields but dont know which way i have to push/pull the clip


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

how do you mount a grille medallion to an e&g grille? I have 2 different mounts and neither are going to fit. i think i can get a washer and some rubber backing and make something work but was wondering what everyone else was doing.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not my car just looking for your opinion. ....


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## MyKey (Feb 2, 2016)

i'm a fan of the red wheels!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

can anyone tell me what this third brake light is originally from and how much work to make it fit.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

For Sale said:


> can anyone tell me what this third brake light is originally from and how much work to make it fit.


late 80s early 90s new Yorker?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## ridingsolo (Mar 2, 2016)

For Sale said:


> can anyone tell me what this third brake light is originally from and how much work to make it fit.


looks like chrysler imperial brake light


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

What's the name of the company that sells moldings??? Or are they even still around...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

LUXMAN said:


> What's the name of the company that sells moldings??? Or are they even still around...


Replica plastics in Alabama...JUNK, TRUST ME!


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

BOSS HOGIN said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

Throwback


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

70ways said:


> :thumbsup:


:fool2:


----------



## Galindo198801 (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Cool Video


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

How is everyone capping the ends on the one piece chrome trim that goes on the door above the 90 panels?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A ASC GRILL PM ME


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Any pics of how you guys run speakers on the rear deck and interior since the cylinders kinda come up close to the factory spot


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

with airbags


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

fool2 said:


> with airbags


:facepalm:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

fool2 said:


> with airbags and a bodydrop


Fixt


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

82fleet said:


> nice:thumbsup:


Whhy the fuck didnt hotpuff do the rest of that roof?
I mean might as well of!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BRADFORD said:


> Fixt


im gonna do it some day when i ain't broke


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

My lil rider almost finished 90 swap, seat belts, dash, frame, motor etc..... 44" moon roof


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> How is everyone capping the ends on the one piece chrome trim that goes on the door above the 90 panels?


cut and bend them


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

JUIC'D64 said:


> My lil rider almost finished 90 swap, seat belts, dash, frame, motor etc..... 44" moon roof


Damn player thats looking sick good motivation for me to get of my ass and finish one of mine gracias


----------



## undercover1322 (Dec 28, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> View attachment 1888554


How about some more pics, that is bad ass. What color is that? I sent mines to get painted, diamond white.


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

BIG PAGE said:


> LOOKING FOR A ASC GRILL PM ME


I got a castle grill hit me up 951 213 9554 for pics


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

It's stock color yellow berry something like that


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Ttt


Yeah!!!! get it up like the time! Clean


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Power 1/4 Windows on my brougham


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

show off


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

X2 pretty sick tho


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

flako said:


> Any pics of reinforced rearends with sway bar still mounted? Was looking at mine to think of how or if I was able to reinforce and still have the sway bar but looks like a real tight space from sway bar to axle


:dunno:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

2015 TORRES


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## Tonichs (Aug 1, 2016)

I want to buy this header panel for my buick 84 call me 7607999025


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

will the reinforcement plates they sell on here from a 87 caprice fit a 83 2 door fleetwood?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

from this to


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

this one?


----------



## bigbad66 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anybody have a booty kit for sale? im located in the north east.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

TTT..........Here's mine


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> TTT..........Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 1944017
> View attachment 1944033


Clean ass Lac


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Clean ass Lac


Thanks homie!


----------



## I AM N.C. (Jan 7, 2008)

anyone have a 90d cadi for sale?


----------



## RatedR (Oct 5, 2016)

uffin:


----------



## Scratch (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm looking for the one piece chrome for the door moldings, let me know if you have them


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a dash pilloq top front and back seats and door panels for sale in so cal get at me


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Just Me...Again said:


>


hella dope


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Almost 2 years since the last post. When is this shit site gonna be taken down?


----------



## Verona dr. (May 8, 2018)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

clean


----------



## Lowstlyz (Feb 28, 2021)

😎👍


----------



## BoiledEgg (Jan 12, 2017)

Verona dr. said:


> View attachment 2024058


beauty!
where awas that?


----------

